#kubuntu-devel 2005-08-22
<pef> hello
<pef> nearly every i-18n package is empty, should I fill a bug report for each of them ?
<allee> pef: I would check uploader and bug him first on #ubuntu-*  (pitti??)
<pef> Riddell-awa: hi, most kde-i18n-* packages are missing lot of files
<hunger> Is kde working properly in breezy for someone?
* hunger has to kill processes after each login and then the wallet is broken once again, etc.
<verwilst> Riddell-awa: pingeling
<tenco> ive found a bug within kde
<tenco> should i report this to kubunut bugtracking or kde?
<tenco> bcause hoary kde is version 3.4.0
<jpatrick> no
<jpatrick> Hoary's current KDE is 3.4.2
<verwilst> tenco: add the repository on kubuntu.org
<verwilst> tenco: upgrade
<verwilst> tenco: check if bug is still present
<verwilst> if yes -> submit bug to bugs.kde.org ;)
<verwilst> if no -> relax
<jpatrick> have fun
<jpatrick> ;)
* verwilst kicks unsermake
<tenco> so http://de.archive.ubuntu.com rep is outdated?
<jpatrick> read: http://kubuntu.org/hoary-kde-342.php
<tenco> is this supported?
<jpatrick> yes
<tenco> ok, thanks
<tenco> uhm, i have a dpkg --configure hanging there, probably waiting for input
<tenco> put kynaptic seems not to handle these, or?
<jpatrick> ?
<jpatrick> just do: apt-get upgrade OR apt-get dist-upgrade
<tenco> no, i was installing leafnode
<tenco> and kynaptic waited for dpkg to return forever
<tenco> kynaptic seems very alpha, btw
<tenco> is it a problem when the packages cannot be authenticated?
<tenco> .oO(perhaps i should ask this on #kubuntu...)
<jpatrick> it's not a problem
<jpatrick> jusy type Y then press enter
<tenco> ok
<hunger> Does kexi work for someone? Fails with 'can't load driver ""' here.
<hunger> Do I miss a driver? The postgres one is not installable at all, the mdb one is not available in the archives.
<jpatrick> Kexi = unstable
<hunger> jpatrick: I expect "unstable" from kexi, but unstable != does not even start properly.
<hunger> Why does konqui *never* ask for passwords anymore?!
<hunger> Maybe that is because my wallets are gone again?
<Verwilst> Riddell-awa: still no go with that unsermake error :(
<Verwilst> been talking to coolo the whole evening now :p
<Riddell-awa> Verwilst: try this patch http://dev.kubuntu.org.uk/~jr/kubuntu/kubuntu_07_korganiser_libraries.diff
<Riddell-awa> and run unsermake -f Makefil
<Riddell-awa> and run unsermake -f admin/Makefile.common after
<\sh> Riddell-awa: ahhh..u r awake :) did amu reached u?
<Riddell-awa> \sh: only briefly awake.  he didn't
<\sh> Riddell-awa: i just talked to him yesterday...he tried to reach u...
<\sh> or he wanted to phone u
<Verwilst> Riddell-awa: that just changes the order of some files?
<Verwilst> Riddell-awa: btw, coolo was nagging that we should update unsermake in kubuntu ;)
<Riddell-awa> Verwilst: did he say why?
<tenco> kcontrol trashes /etc/network/interfaces
<tenco> and evms segfaults...
<tenco> is this known?
#kubuntu-devel 2005-08-23
<verwilst> hello Riddell-awa 
<verwilst> Riddell-awa: it builds now.. don't know why..
<verwilst> Riddell-awa: anyways, dh_install --sourcedir=debian/tmp --list-missing doesn't work
<verwilst> removing --sourcedir=debian/tmp looks better i think
<verwilst> debsign: gpg error occurred!  Aborting....
<verwilst> raah
<verwilst> Riddell-awa: if you're back, i have some Q's
<verwilst> i've built arts
<verwilst> but it's only binary
<verwilst> i want to have src pkgs too.. so deb-src can use it too
* ..[topic/#kubuntu-devel:verwilst] : Kubuntu 5.04 Released http://www.kubuntu.org/hoary-release.php | https://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/Kubuntu || w00t for katapult :D - please idle in #katapult || KDE 3.5 Alpha1 deb's under construction!
<hunger> Cool kde 3.5 alpha debs... must have those;-)
<verwilst> ;)
<verwilst> i have arts ready :p
<jpatrick> cool
<verwilst> damned
<verwilst> kdelibs failed
<verwilst> *** doxygen.sh
<verwilst> * QTDOCDIR does not name a directory.
<verwilst> * QTDOCDIR set to ""
<verwilst> * $DOXDATA is '/usr/share/doc/kde/HTML/en/common' which does not name a directory
<verwilst> $PREFIX does not name a directory, tried "/usr/share/doc/kde/HTML/en"
<verwilst> Error creating apidox-am-yes. Exit status 1.
<verwilst> any ideas? ;)
<jpatrick> :/
<sebas> verwilst: You could try asking [ade]  (#kde-nl #kontact #kpilot), he's the apidox man.
<pef> hi !
<jpatrick> hi
<Verwilst> Riddell-awa: pingeling
<Verwilst> Riddell-awa: sorry, i'm out of ideas..
#kubuntu-devel 2005-08-24
* netjoined: irc.freenode.net -> kornbluth.freenode.net
<verwilst> Riddell-awa: ping -f
<pef> hello
<hunger> ho
<jpatrick> lo
<verwilst> lo
* verwilst is still stuck @ kdelibs deb
#kubuntu-devel 2005-08-25
<Verwilst> Riddell-awa: ping
<Verwilst> Riddell-awa: if you're here, please contact me ;) want to talk to you :$
<Verwilst> goodnight!
<pef> hello
<eazel7> hi ppl
<eazel7> hi ppl
<jpatrick> wb
<eazel7> do you think it is possible to imitate lycoris installer (qt-based)?
<eazel7> I'd like a graphical kubuntu installer (in which it's possible to play freecell/solitaire while installs :-P) do you recommend me to try t in python or in c++?
<jpatrick> Both
<eazel7> no prefference for you? it'll have to run as kubuntu install cd boots
<jpatrick> I don't know Python
<jpatrick> Maybe C++ will be better
<eazel7> ok
<eazel7> what other people thinks?
<eazel7> I think it will be better to do it in C++
<Verwilst> hello
#kubuntu-devel 2005-08-26
<pef> hi
<hunger> kubuntu-desktop seems to conflict with ubuntu-desktop at the moment.
<jpatrick> So remove one of them
#kubuntu-devel 2005-08-27
<AndyFitz> ping
<verwilst> Riddell-awa: it's a kde bug so it seems :d
<Mez> how do i switch over from arts to gstreamer
#kubuntu-devel 2005-08-28
* ..[topic/#kubuntu-devel:mornfall] :  Kubuntu 5.04 Released http://www.kubuntu.org/hoary-release.php | https://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/Kubuntu || w00t for katapult :D - please idle in #katapult || KDE 3.5 Alpha1 deb's under construction! || Adept alpha out - http://web.ekhis.org/adept.html
<AndyFitz> can kubuntu use the new ok ? :-)
<AndyFitz> oops. the new K  ( gaim autoreplaces text for me )
<verwilst> Riddell-1wa: you here?
<pef> hello
<froud> Arrrgh!!! anyone here know how to create the debian/ in a project so that people can do dpkg-buildpackage?
#kubuntu-devel 2006-08-21
<Tonio_> yup
<Tonio_> but generally you can simply do an apt-get -f install
<Tonio_> that suffices most of the time
<danimo> why does the "translate this app" entry launch firefox and not the preferred browser as defined in the system settings
<danimo> ?
<danimo> same for "get online help"
<Tonio_> danimo: because it is a bug :)
<danimo> Tonio_: known one?
<yuriy> is this new kdm theme here to stay?
<yuriy> err nvm there's yet another k-d-s update *gotta check that out*
<Hobbsee> danimo: er....it's launching in firefox now?
<Hobbsee> danimo: there was a bug on it, yeah.  maybe it got fixed
<danimo> Hobbsee: well, I am inbetween dapper and edgy on my laptop atm
<Hobbsee> danimo: in between?  ouch
<danimo> (found time to upgrade it finally)
<Hobbsee> danimo: define "in between"
<Tonio_> danimo: I don't know
<danimo> Hobbsee: as in "setup of packages is still running"
<Tonio_> the package is the launchpad integration one, developped by riddell
<Hobbsee> danimo: ah right
<jjesse_> Hobbsee: saw your testing email so it works :)
<Hobbsee> jjesse_: yay!
* Hobbsee had to fight with gmail over that.
* Hobbsee hasnt been able to send to @l.u.c for a while.
<Tonio_> danimo: ping ?
<Tonio_> I have a stupid question but how to extract svn log on kde svn ?
<Tonio_> I mean on a subdir of a trunk ?
<Tonio_> danimo: forget this, just found :)
<DaSkreech> nixternal: Yo yo
<DaSkreech> bddebian: Sup?
<DaSkreech> I've been gone for about a week what did I miss?
<bddebian> Heya DaSkreech
<DaSkreech> Whats with all the libmesa updates?
<bddebian> dunno
<DaSkreech> Font antialising back in vouge?
<DaSkreech> nixternal: Awake?
<nixternal> ya..backing up this puter...getting ready to wipe it and install edgy on it finally...whats up
<crimsun> no, they're necessary for the newer i810 driver
<DaSkreech> Nothing much mourning the loss of edgy transactions on my part
<DaSkreech> Hobbsee: Hallo
<Hobbsee> hey DaSkreech 
* DaSkreech has been missing for a week
<DaSkreech>  Did i miss anything?
<Hobbsee> DaSkreech: sure.  i took over the world in your absense.
<DaSkreech> Oh all is good then
<Hobbsee> hah
<DaSkreech> I recall having this convo last time :)
* Hobbsee tries to remember what's happened in the past week
<DaSkreech> your world domination process was started but with your name misspelt ;-)
<Hobbsee> haha
<Hobbsee> yes
<DaSkreech> I'm reviewing the KDE commit digest so I should be good on that front
<Hobbsee> ah nice
* Hobbsee didnt look at it
<nixternal> quick question..if i have 1gb+ of memory, do i still do 2x the physical?  i have heard you don't want to go over a certain amount..im setting up this system with edgy
<nixternal> oops..just realized i was in devel
<Hobbsee> nixternal: @ the email, mine all worked fine - it was just the wrong smtp server that i was using, and bigpond was deciding to be dodgy in what it allowed
<nixternal> ahhh
<nixternal> im finally installing edgy on my main machine ;)
<Hobbsee> nice
<nixternal> Hobbsee: that must have been my issue..because i did switch smtp servers as well
<Hobbsee> oh, speaking of which, apparently my swap is buggered again
<nixternal> how did you manage to do that?
<Hobbsee> upgrades
<Hobbsee> yep, it's gone
<nixternal> lol
<nixternal> heh, i just tried to create 2 / directories ;)
* DaSkreech takes home the other
<Hobbsee> hah
<nixternal> hopefully now imbrandon will stop talking smack to me..since i will be edgy all around ;)
<ajmitch> nixternal: you don't always need that much swap - I get by with no swap :)
<nixternal> ya, i could have done the same..but oh well..2gb of swap if i ever need it
<Hobbsee> nixternal: then you can fix it when it breaks
<nixternal> how do you break swap?
<nixternal> lol
<nixternal> i have yet to break it in all my years
<nixternal> i can corrupt it, but a reboot always seemed to fix that 
<Hobbsee> [17179596.620000]  Unable to find swap-space signature
<Hobbsee> was the error on boot
<nixternal> ewww
<nixternal> holy cow...edgy is almost done installing
<nixternal> 5 minutes alternate installs..i like that
<nixternal> done with the base system in less than 2 minutes
<nixternal> oh..i forgot abuot this long part.
* nixternal heads out for ice cream in the mean time ;)
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: ping?
<lnxkde> anyone having problems with KDE 3.5.4 ?
<Hobbsee> lnxkde: define "problems"
<lnxkde> mine ask me to configure the eyecandy setting averytime I load into the system
<lnxkde> :(
<lnxkde> that is my problem
<lnxkde> :(
<lnxkde> anyone knows about it?
<Hobbsee> lnxkde: that'd be kpersonalizer running on every boot?  there's a bug about that, actually
<lnxkde> I can just remove kpersonalizer?
<Hobbsee> lnxkde: yep
<lnxkde> :D
<lnxkde> just doing it with adept :)
<lnxkde> thankx
<Hobbsee> alleeEdgy32: ping?
<Hobbsee> alleeEdgy32: is kdelibs-bin getting merged into kdelibs4c2a in debian too, or do i need to merge knemo?
<Hobbsee> hmm.  it's not in unstable at all
<Hobbsee> alleeEdgy32: right.  knemo needs a dep of kdelibs-bin removed.  then we can sync ubuntu's
<Hobbsee> seeing as kdelibs-bin isnt in unstable either
<nixternal> ati drivers aren't working for 7.1 yet are they?
<nixternal> i should say fglrx drivers
<nixternal> actually..that would be great question for ubuntu+1 ;)
<nixternal> hey, usplash is whicked hosed
<seaLne> i thought i read something about ati releasing them
<nixternal> i know ati released binaries..but ididn't know if they were added to xorg yet
<seaLne> ah you mean packaged? no idea
<nixternal> i don't want to do binaries with edgy..considering the amount of kernel changes a week that go on
<nixternal> i would be a rebuilding fool
<seaLne> i can't decide wether to buy an ati card or not after the recent stuff, but afaik the radeon driver works really well with a lot of the cards
<seaLne> and for dual head matrox and nvidia are worse for nasty drivers
<nixternal> imbrandon: ping?
<danimo> moin!
<danimo> dpkg: error processing python2.3 (--remove):
<danimo>  subprocess pre-removal script returned error exit status 1
<danimo> how can I force dpkg to continue despite that failure?
<danimo> something messed up with the python packages quite badly
<Hobbsee> hi danimo 
<danimo> heya Hobbsee!
<seaLne> apt-get -f install
<danimo> doesn't work
<seaLne> the thing with confiure and -a
<danimo> ?
<seaLne> i can never remember it
<Hobbsee> dpkg --configure -a?
<danimo> nope
<danimo> does nothing
<seaLne> Hobbsee: yeah that
<seaLne> danimo: strange
<danimo> the problem is that that python claims it cannot find the python 2.3 installation, although it's there
<seaLne> isn't 2.3 pretty old?
<danimo> yes, I had 2.3 installed along with 2.4 for some reason
* danimo is stuck in the middle of upgrading
<seaLne> dpkg -e python2.3 ?
<seaLne> maybe it will do it on its own
<danimo> seaLne: it's -r now
<danimo> and no, it doesn't work, that's where the above output comes from
<danimo> damn it
<Hobbsee> danimo: can you force other packages around it?
<danimo> how so?
<danimo> pycentral: pycentral rtremove: installed runtime python2.3 not found
<danimo> pycentral rtremove: installed runtime python2.3 not found
<danimo> that's the error leading to the problem
<ajmitch> yeah, annoying problem, worked around easily
<danimo> ajmitch: do tell :)
* danimo is kinda stuck
<ajmitch> for a quick workaround, edit /usr/share/python/debian_defaults
<ajmitch> supported-versions = python2.4
<ajmitch> change to python2.4, python2.3
<ajmitch> remove python2.3
<ajmitch> revert your change :)
<danimo> great ! :)
<danimo> work
<danimo> s
<danimo> ok, so here we go again :)
<danimo> btw: are you guys serious about the colors in the new kde theme? :)
<Hobbsee> danimo: i doubt it'd look quite like that
* Hobbsee shrugs
<danimo> Hobbsee: I can see how you can bear it, I for one hardly can :)
<Hobbsee> danimo: heh.  it doesnt look *that* bad
<Hobbsee> besides, its' an experiment
<danimo> I know :)
<danimo> still. let me say this...
<danimo> don't!
<danimo> ;)
<Hobbsee> danimo: i'm not a core dev - i cant choose what they put in :P
<danimo> Hobbsee: wasn't directed towards you
* Hobbsee is powerless :P
<Hobbsee> danimo: true that
<Hobbsee> tonio was discussing it yesterday
<danimo> but kwwii is not around, so I had to bitch at the channel in general :)
<Hobbsee> heh
<danimo> can't help it :)
<Hobbsee> danimo: i thought that was my right!
<danimo> Hobbsee: what? to be blamed by default? :)
<Hobbsee> danimo: no, to bitch about things.
<danimo> Hobbsee: yeah but that's in no way exclusive
* Hobbsee blames ajmitch 
<Hobbsee> hah
<ajmitch> poor me
<danimo> Hobbsee: see the less you are involved, the nicer one can bitch. and you are in waayy to deep ;)
<ajmitch> I always get blamed
* danimo pities ajmitch
<ajmitch> and I'm not involved at all!
<Hobbsee> ajmitch: of course.  poor you.  remind me to poke your ribs the next time i see you.
<Hobbsee> danimo: point.
<ajmitch> whenever that may be
<Hobbsee> danimo: i have a different way of bitching - just not backing down :P
<danimo> Hobbsee: sure thing :)
<danimo> damn I have to get to uni
<Hobbsee> enjoy :)
* danimo gets breakfast and takes a shower
<danimo> Hobbsee: in half an hour :)
<Hobbsee> ouch
* Hobbsee has to leave for work in around 15 mins.
<ajmitch> poor Hobbsee  ;)
* Hobbsee does not look forward to the task
<Hobbsee> ajmitch: very.  want to go to work for me?
<ajmitch> nah
<Hobbsee> :(
<ajmitch> when will you poke me next? LCA?
<Hobbsee> dunno
* ajmitch is unsure if he'll be there still
<Lathiat> blasphemy
<Hobbsee> hi Lathiat 
<Riddell> hi all
<danimo> hi Riddell
<danimo> Riddell: so what about the kdm theme? :)
<Hobbsee> hey Riddell!
<Riddell> danimo: what about it?
* Hobbsee wishes she could deny the existance of her work indefinetly
<danimo> Riddell: it's... purple
<Riddell> mmm, purple
<Hobbsee> hehe!
* Hobbsee hugs Riddell for agreeing with her :)
<Hobbsee> Riddell: it does look a bit weird at the moment though
* Hobbsee likes the flower pic better - seems to blend in a bit nicer
<nixternal> Hobbsee: http://buntudot.org/people/~nixternal/images/konvo1.png
<Riddell> it doesn't match the ksplash of course
<nixternal> purple, gears, konvo with a tree...im lovin' this stuff ;)
<Hobbsee> Riddell: true that
<Hobbsee> nixternal: nice
<Riddell> nixternal: where did thekono gears come from?
<Riddell> konvo
<nixternal> i made um
<nixternal> would be nice if i could have used transparency with them..but i had to fake it by using the background color in the graphic..and it repeated it..but i still like it
<nixternal> i could probably even tone down the gear a little bit more, but as it stands it doesn't conflict with the text
<danimo> netsplit!
<Hobbsee> yay...
<nixternal> that was neat
<Hobbsee> not often that sterling splits...
<nixternal> ahh. so that is what i was part of?
<nixternal> i hate when they play with my emotions like that ;)
<sebas> At least that shows sterling is only human, too.
<nixternal> hehe
<Hobbsee> heh
* Hobbsee dies off in the background
<insanekane> hi Hobbsee
* danimo just got a call telling him that he's got another hour
<Hobbsee> hey insanekane 
<Hobbsee> danimo: nice :)
<sebas> danimo: In your life?
<danimo> yay for oversleeping fellow students :)
<insanekane> sebas: :)
* sebas phews.
<danimo> sebas: no, before wandering off to a learning session
<sebas> THan that's good news.
<danimo> right :)
<Hobbsee> bye all.  time for work
<Hobbsee> wb Riddell 
<sebas> ade probably said today "yay for oversleeping colleague sebas"
<sebas> Hobbsee: hf
<Hobbsee> sebas: hf?  oh, have fun?
<danimo> sebas: hehe
<sebas> yay
<danimo> sebas: you overslept?
<sebas> Sort of.
<Hobbsee> sebas: i should.  there shouldnt be sleazes around tonight, so it should be okay
* Hobbsee rolls her eyes.
<sebas> I could've been woken up earlier, but went to bed after three.
<Hobbsee> hah
<Hobbsee> oops :P
<sebas> Port wine addiction :>
<fritsch> sebas: did you try to port wine, the emulator *G* or drank to much?
<sebas> fritsch: Not to much, but too long, actually. Only three glasses though
<fritsch> sebas: hehe
<fritsch> sebas: in germany in the winter there comes the famous "glhwein" to the supermarkets, 1,5l for just 2 euro
* sebas knows it.
<sebas> The good thing about port wine is that the bottle can stay open, so you don't *need* to finish it at once.
<sebas> That translates to "there's always a bottle of port open", lowers the barrier of having one.
<fritsch> sebas: yes, know the problem just have to "wastebin" a very good "weissherbst" i started some time ago
<sebas> Ouch.
<fritsch> Is there already something in progress for the "multimedia keys" of laptops?
<fritsch> acpi makes an event ein acpi_fakekey generates a button press
<fritsch> but kmilo for exampe only works for IBM and vajo?
<danimo> bbl
<Riddell> fritsch: yes, lure and me have modified the generic kmilo plugin to use the keys generated by acpi
<fritsch> Riddell: very cool, can I backport this plugin to dapper?
<fritsch> Riddell: a friend of mine has a Asus, he could test it
<fritsch> Riddell: i try backporting ...
<fritsch> Riddell: do i have to rebuild kdeutils? or is there a simplier way?
<Riddell> it should compile against kde 3.5.4 fin
<fritsch> Riddell: okay, i will try, reporting back later
<Lure> fritsch: there is an update pending - current solution did not work with kxkb switching layouts
<Lure> fritsch: I can send you the patches (kdebase + kdeutils)
<Lure> fritsch: I hope they will be in Edgy soon (pending Riddell's review)
<fritsch> Lure: this would be fine. but just rebuilding the edgy packages NOW is not good?
<fritsch> Lure: mmmh have to rebuild kdebase, too
<Lure> fritsch: it works if you do not change layout (with kcontrol applet or kxkb tray icon)
<fritsch> Lure: okay, so i just tell him NOT to do
<fritsch> Lure: but, if i build your patches? this is fine? but i have to rebuild kdebase?
<Lure> fritsch: yes - they can fix it with simple run of "xmodmap /usr/share/apps/kmilo/ubuntu.xmodmap"
<fritsch> Lure: if he knows the fix, fine
<fritsch> Lure: will there any chance, that this will also backported to edgy? officially?
<Lure> fritsch: new patches have moved xmodmap stuff to Xsession startup and after setxkbmap called by kxkb - this is why they had to be moved to kdebase
<fritsch> Lure: sorry backported to dapper, i mean
<Lure> fritsch: you mean dapper? I doubt, unless Riddell plans to put newer KDE in dapper backports (3.5.4/3.5.5)
<fritsch> Lure: :-( - but i try with the "rebuild" version of kdeutils
<fritsch> Lure: if he can see graphical progress while switching brightness and volume this is perfectly fine
<fritsch> Lure: thank you very much
<Lure> fritsch: volume will work for sure, brightness I am not sure (as my laptop does not have SW control over brightness) - I think Riddell tested this
<Lure> fritsch: volume works even today on dapper with simple xmodmap workaround
<fritsch> Lure: what is the workaround?
<fritsch> Lure: i get an acpi fake key, yes
<fritsch> Lure: but have to "mod" it on something, so that the brightnis controll in kde works with graphic display
<fritsch> Lure: without is just made an amixer script
<Lure> fritsch: copy http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/21267 to <file> and then run "xmodmap <file>"
<fritsch> okay
<allee> Lure: I'll test your new debs when back at work (tonight, tommorow). I'm at home and have only dapper
<Lure> fritsch: then run this on X/kde startup (~/.kdeAutostart, Xsession)
<Lure> allee: thanks
<fritsch> Lure: okay
* imbrandon yawns, moins Lure allee Riddell and all  
<allee> Lure: do you know if there are any plans with the Keysym that have no common keycode (like XF86Terminal etc)
<allee> imbrandon: hi
<Lure> allee: not sure - you would have to talk with sladen oj mjg59
<Lure> s/oj/or/
<imbrandon> checking the logs from name hilights i think my name was said in #debian (oftc) more the last night than in the last 3 weeks , even if it was from only a spammer hehehe
<allee> Lure: ok, I'll ping them in u-d
<fritsch> Lure: thx  very much, working perfectly fine
<Lure> fritsch: great
<Riddell> abattoir: ping ping, e-mail going your way
<abattoir> Riddell: ok... not yet got it though :)
<abattoir> Riddell: may i change the link in the wiki to point to the bzr branch?
<Tonio_> Lure: hey, uvf exception request is ready for knm
<Tonio_> hi everyone
<fdoving> hi tonio.
<Tonio_> fdoving: heya
<Riddell> abattoir: please do
<Riddell> abattoir: got e-mail yet?
<abattoir> Riddell: no, havent got it
<Riddell> abattoir: ok.  set         grep -q "^$1 " /usr/share/i18n/SUPPORTED   in /usr/lib/oem-config/language/localechooser-wrapper
<Riddell> in supported()
<Riddell> then you can use the new localechooser-data
<abattoir> Riddell: ok... and the tzsetup not found error also vanishes?
<Riddell> nope, but I have that too..
<Riddell> and the end of run() add
<Riddell>                     else:
<Riddell>                         curr = self.get_current_step()
<Riddell>                         self.userinterface.widgetStack.raiseWidget(WIDGET_STACK_STEPS[curr] +1)
<Riddell>                         self.set_current_page()
<Riddell> and remove raiseWidget from on_forward_clicked
<Riddell> abattoir: the timezone question doesn't need to be asked if you choose e.g. UK which only has 1 timezone
<abattoir> Riddell: so it should automatically skip to the 'user setup' page... right?
<Riddell> yes
<abattoir> Riddell: ok.. and the backend supports that?
<imbrandon> Riddell: should we upload simes patches ? they seem to be working reasonably well  ( the only bugs are bugs that were there before the patches as far as i can tell and from any feedback so far )
<imbrandon> also did you grab kmformatter , if so i'll archive it on REVU
<imbrandon> woot my package got uploaded to unstable, i can sync soon ;)
<nixternal> talk about pain...im skipping the gym this morning
<Riddell> imbrandon: yes, thanks for reminding me, I'll do that in a bit
<Riddell> imbrandon: what's the URL again?
<imbrandon> Riddell: np for simes patches or kmformat 
<imbrandon> heh
<imbrandon> Riddell: http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=2912 <- kmformat
<Riddell> imbrandon: and sime's patches?
<imbrandon> ... one sec
<imbrandon> http://www.buntudot.org/people/~imbrandon/packages/simes-patches/
<imbrandon> the debs in one dir , the other two source in their own dirs
<imbrandon> i included the patch files in the top level dir incase anyone wanted to look at them by them selfs but the digg.gz and .dsc etc are all there
<imbrandon> s/digg/diff
<abattoir> Riddell: does the backend support skipping of timezone if its not necessary?
<abattoir> Riddell: because if it does, i wonder why i overlooked it
<abattoir> or rather how i overlooked it
<abattoir> Riddell: ok, i see that making the change you asked me to skips the timezone step if it isn't needed :)
<abattoir> Riddell: do you get an endless loop for the user step too?
<abattoir> Riddell: ok, i take back the first statement....
<nixternal> has there been any major changes with Ubiquity or the alternate install version between 6.06 and 6.10?
<imbrandon> nixternal: yes and yes
<nixternal> how major?
<nixternal> visual, not really, im guessing behind the scenes type stuff
<Tonio_> heya again
<Tonio_> Lure: fonts should render correctly now onnew profiles
<Tonio_> if you wanna get normal fonts, change hint settings to full
<Tonio_> that'll give the normal appearance
<Lure> Tonio_: good. BTW, your printer in system menu fix removed printers also from Systems Settings... :-(
<Tonio_> Lure: hum, sucking
<Tonio_> the point is "how could it work before" ?
<Tonio_> I don't understand
<Tonio_> there is I beleive a way to only display a thing in systemsettings
<Tonio_> let me check
<Tonio_> that'll be fixed in an hour
<Tonio_> Lure: wanna test new knm ?
<Lure> Tonio_: no time - but fine to do in the evening at home
<Tonio_> I think I have to add x-kde-settings in the desktop file or something
<Tonio_> Lure: okay ;)
<Tonio_> Lure: one painly missing thing in systemsettings is kwallet
<Tonio_> we should add it in advanced at least
<Tonio_> HOMYGOD !!!!!!!!
<Tonio_> kopete fonts are now normal ??????????? !!!!!!
<Tonio_> 2 years I reported that bug and now it's gone :)
<fdoving> let's celebrate with more coffee! :)
<Riddell> abattoir: no I don't
<Tonio_> Lure: I'll correct the printers.desktop file
<Tonio_> Riddell: hey ! arrived in wiesbaden ?
<abattoir> Riddell: ^^^ that's for whether you get an endless loop?
<Tonio_> Riddell: conerning lure's email (laptop buttons) would you be okay for an upload ?
<Riddell> abattoir: no endless loop, filling in user page and clicking Forward gives me an encoding error
<Riddell> Tonio_: yes, I'm in wiesbaden
<Riddell> Tonio_: I've not seen lure's e-mail
<Riddell> ah, here it is
* Riddell reads
<Tonio_> Riddell: it contains a debdiff for kdebase, but I don't want to do anything without your approval reguarding to this, since I wasn't involved in the spec
<abattoir> Riddell: ok... that could be because i dont have the latest packages(including localechooser-data)... i'
<abattoir> i'll upgrade onw
<abattoir> *now
* Tonio_ hopes knetworkmanager uvf exception request will be approved
<Riddell> Tonio_: there's also Sime's patches to upload so I can do those together
<Tonio_> Riddell: sure
<Tonio_> Riddell: once that done, I will have to provide another little patch for the printers.desktop file, to hide it from kmenu but display it is systemsettings
<Tonio_> I missed that part with latest patch
<Tonio_> Riddell: I also noticed knetworkmanager isn't on the dapper installation cd.... shouldn't we change this for edgy ?
<Tonio_> it is a pain to install a laptop if you only have a wpa acces point available
<Riddell> ship: * network-manager-kde
<Riddell> hmm, we renamed that
<Riddell> Tonio_: you're a core dev, you can edit the seeds :)
<Tonio_> Riddell: yes but I don't know howto :)
<Riddell> Tonio_: there was a post to ubuntu-devel-announce about it (2 actually)
<Tonio_> Riddell: I will look at it
<Tonio_> the point is network-manager-kde isn't a package, it is only "provided" by the knm package...
<Tonio_> isn't that the reason it doesn't work ?
<nixternal> Riddell: you know how for instance, dapper had KubuntuDapperKnownProblems on the wiki, should I go ahead and create one for KubuntuEdgyKnownProblems as well?  this way here I can get the links correct for documentation prior to our freeze?  unless you already have a known problems page up for edgy
<nixternal> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KubuntuDapperKnownProblems    for reference
<Riddell> nixternal: generally I've done a KnownProblems for each release, so KubuntuEdgyBetaKnownProblems or something
<Riddell> it might be an idea to just have one for all edgy so we can tick them off as they get fixed
<nixternal> so go with KubuntuEdgyKnownProblems then, and we can create headings for Knot1, Knot2, and so on, x'ing them out as we go along?
<Riddell> nixternal: please
<nixternal> got it ;)
<Tonio_> Riddell: ho, just fyi, fonts aren't fuzzy anymore, I switched the settings back to the "normal" dapper rendering
<Hobbsee> hi again all
<Tonio_> hey Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> hey Tonio_ :)
* Tonio_ just noticed lipstik theme has a dirty bug.......
<Riddell> Tonio_: are they as good as in dapper?
<Riddell> Tonio_: what's up with lipstick?
<Tonio_> Riddell: transparency issue, let me show you a screenshot
<Tonio_> Riddell: http://planetemu.net/temp/capture1.png
<Hobbsee> ahh yes...
<Tonio_> Riddell: I personnaly switched to plastik, because both are clones except the kicker separator
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: does that fix itself when you killall kicker && kicker?
<Tonio_> maybe we can globally switch, I don't know
<Tonio_> that wouldn't change kubuntu a lot to switch
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: nope, no way to fix it for me
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: ah okay
<Tonio_> I would personnaly vote for a switch to plastik, but I can't decide this myself :)
* Hobbsee wasnt aware we were using lipstick in the first place.
<Tonio_> we don't have enough time to switch so little things... so if there is a quick and nice workarround, I think it is better going that way
<Tonio_> Riddell: any opinion ?
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: we do since breezy I think
<Riddell> I'm sure I've seen that happen but never cared enough to consider it a problem
<Tonio_> Riddell: concerning fonts, yes, exactly the same renderring as in dapper, the only think is I don't think that will apply on existing profiles, since the "hint" value has to be changed...
<Tonio_> I did it in kds for new profiles and installation
<Tonio_> Riddell: well, reguarding to polishing, that's an issue, although it is a very little one :)
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: ping?
<Tonio_> the lipstik issue appeared with kde 3.5.3
<Hobbsee> can someone help me out here?
<Hobbsee> [22:49]  <sebr> Hobbsee, are you responsible for amarok packages on ubuntu?
<Hobbsee> [22:49]  <Hobbsee> sebr: these ones, yes
<Hobbsee> [22:49]  <sebr> do you compile with internal or external mp4 tag reading?
<Hobbsee> imbrandon's machine is botched.
<Riddell> Tonio_: knetworkanger approved by matt I see, I'm happy with it too
<Tonio_> Riddell: great, 3 approvals needed for upload I think no ?
<Riddell> Tonio_: no, just Matt
<Tonio_> Riddell: cool, uploading then :)
<Riddell> close the bug when you're done
<Hobbsee> yay, please let this include the fix to the bug of forgotten passphrases
<imbrandon> heh its not botched, i just turned off access to the outside world for a while
<Tonio_> argh !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<imbrandon> Hobbsee: pong ;)
<Tonio_> I just deleted my profile and lost my key......... it is in the paris machine now............;
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: when does enterprise get fixed?
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: *ouch*
<Hobbsee> better rescue it....
<imbrandon> Hobbsee: its been fixed for 24~ hours i've just been lazy and havent opened the ports back up on the router 
<imbrandon> heh
<imbrandon> brb one sec
<Tonio_> I though I had a backup on my webserver, but I forgot to upload it after the ISP change.......
<Tonio_> grmpf
<Riddell> that sounds like an India Jones adventure "the bug of forgotten passphrases"
<imbrandon> LOL
<Tonio_> hehe
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: right.  well, i'd like ssh access back, or else we dont get kubuntu 1.4.2 packages.  is that a good enough incentive hehe?
<Hobbsee> Riddell: lol!!
<imbrandon> Hobbsee: give me ~10 minutes
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: cool, okay
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: the point is I could power up my machine locally with my phone, using a modem
<Tonio_> but it is unplugued now since I'm leaving my appartment......
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: the amarok devs are wanting to know how we compile amarok - ie, with which support, etc
<imbrandon> omg Riddell did you see apachelogger's post on planet.k.o ? hahaha too funny
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: if you want to help out on that, that'd be cool
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: i dont think it's hit rss feeds yet :(
<Tonio_> s/locally/remotely
<imbrandon> arg i'm at my chan limit 
<imbrandon> Hobbsee: http://apachelog.blogspot.com/2006/08/dublin-something-to-look-fwd.html
<imbrandon> Hobbsee: in #amarok ?
<Tonio_> Riddell: knm upload will have to wait a bit
* Tonio_ tries to undelete the files......;
<Tonio_> does someone know a good undelete program for ext3 ?
<Riddell> which files?
<omeow> http://omeow.ath.cx/grmbl.log
<Tonio_> Riddell: my .gnupg folder
<omeow> What's going on in my log? I have no idea what I should do.
<Tonio_> I accidentally deleted it, and my backup is on a shutdowned machine 400 km from here........
<fdoving> you can't undelete.
<Tonio_> it looks like ext3 is a bit anti-undelete
<omeow> What do all these warnings mean? Are they harmful to my system? Why doesn't apt tell me?
<Tonio_> fdoving: yes I can see this, this is a real issue with ext3
<Tonio_> ext2 allows this easlly
<fdoving> http://batleth.sapienti-sat.org/projects/FAQs/ext3-faq.html
<Tonio_> okay, I can't upload anything on ubuntu for at least one week........
<Tonio_> nice.....;
<imbrandon> Tonio_: ouch , well if its universe poke me i'll be happy in the meantime
<Tonio_> imbrandon: thanks :)
<Tonio_> in fact I have backups of my key on usb key, cds, webserver and backup computer
<Tonio_> the problem is everything is packed because of my appartment leaving......
<imbrandon> ouch
<imbrandon> yea i keep a cd and usb key
<imbrandon> of mine
<imbrandon> i need to find someone in KC in the trusted web
<Tonio_> imbrandon: the point is just I forgot to take my usb key :)
<Hobbsee> hmmm.  yes, i should backup my new key.
* Tonio_ sadly get back to "member" status
<Tonio_> and I'm shiting on ext3 once again
<Tonio_> :)
<Riddell> Tonio_: drive to Weisbaden, plenty of us to sign your key here
<Riddell> kwwii just arrived
<Hobbsee> nice
* Hobbsee waves to kwwii
<imbrandon> Riddell: fly me out there ;) 
<imbrandon> hehe
<Tonio_> Riddell: hehe, a bit far but I'll think about it
<fritsch> Riddell: when will you be in Wiesbaden?
<Riddell> fritsch: I am now
<fritsch> Riddell: it  not far from where i live, I could join - if there is somtehing to do
<fritsch> Riddell: wargh! cool
<fritsch> Riddell: what is going on there?
<Riddell> fritsch: sure come along, we're not doing anything specific just hacking ubuntu as normal
<Riddell> https://wiki.kubuntu.org/UbuntuDeveloperSprintWiesbaden
<fritsch> Riddell: how long do you stay there?
<fritsch> I have a look
<Tonio_> Riddell: I'm trying to "string" the hard drive to extract the files....... might take a while but can work
<Riddell> until saturday
<fritsch> I`ll join Wednesday, have to help a guy tomorrow
<fritsch> this sound very cool
<fritsch> Riddell: you are the whole day in this hotel?
<Riddell> yes
<seaLne> Tonio_: ping
<Riddell> they don't let us out
<fritsch> Riddell: cool ;-) see you Wednesday
<Tonio_> seaLne: pong ?
<seaLne> Tonio_: do you think your change to k3b could have caused bug #57087 not that i can reproduce it
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 57087 in k3b "k3bsetup2 missing in edgy (0.12.16-1ubuntu2)" [Untriaged,Rejected]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/57087
<Tonio_> seaLne: let me check...
<seaLne> also you never cleaned up before creating your diff :)
<Tonio_> seaLne: looks like the binary is "k3bsetup" not k3bsetup2
<seaLne> k3bsetup is a shell script
<Tonio_> but I don't think toma's patch could change this
<seaLne> no me neither
<Tonio_> seaLne: "binary" means "executable" :)
<Tonio_> can you launch it within k3b ?
<Tonio_> advanced options
<Hobbsee> it *is* exectuable, isnt it?
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: sure it is
<seaLne> yeah
<seaLne> Tonio_: i have no problems with k3b
<Hobbsee> just checking :P
<Tonio_> seaLne: kdesu kcmshell k3bsetup2 
<Tonio_> that works
<Tonio_> I don't see any bug here, everything is normal
<seaLne> yep and clicking on it at startup and from the menu works
<Tonio_> seaLne: so what is the bug ? :)
<seaLne> pebkac?
<Tonio_> everything seems okay to me
<Tonio_> k3bsetup2 has been an executable in the past ?
<Tonio_> to me it has always been a kcmshell extension
<seaLne> hm no idea, what i ment earlier was k3bsetup is a shell script but k3bsetup2 is c++
<Tonio_> seaLne: since the module is in the package, I don't see the point
<Tonio_> seaLne: tell him to use gnomebacker :)
<Tonio_> I really don't want to install ubuntu/gnome and remove kde to reproduce, honnestly
<bddebian> Hello
<seaLne> heh
<Tonio_> hey bddebian
<bddebian> Hi Tonio_, seaLne
<seaLne> lo
<danimo> heya
<Hobbsee> boo
<danimo> Hobbsee: I survived the edgy upgrade :)
<Tonio_> hey danimo :)
<danimo> but not without pain
<Tonio_> did the upgrade finish correctly ? :)
<Hobbsee> danimo: yay :)
<danimo> sort of 
<Hobbsee> yeah, well
<Tonio_> cool
<danimo> dvt-t stick is broken
<Tonio_> danimo: how about ^e ?
<danimo> seems it doesn't like thr firmware anymore
<danimo> Tonio_: ^e :(
<danimo> only in kde though
<freeflying_> Riddell: ping
<Riddell> hi freeflying_ 
<freeflying_> Riddell: need you sponsor again :)
<Riddell> sure
<danimo> Tonio_: and I definately use nodeadkey
<Hobbsee> freeflying_: transparency in konsole not working is linked to having skim installed and running - any idea why?
<Tonio_> danimo: so you can type it correctly ?
<danimo> Tonio_: not in kde apps
<freeflying_> Riddell: thanks, scim-chewing-0.3.1 need upgrades in dapper. I'll mail you later
<danimo> so I can reproduce your problem
<freeflying_> Hobbsee: not yet, I can not even reproduce it 
<Tonio_> danimo: ah !
<Hobbsee> freeflying_: okay
<Tonio_> danimo: how about pure qt apps like opera ?
<danimo> neither
<Tonio_> danimo: doesn't work here too, so I would blame qt in the first place
<danimo> so who do I blame for non-working dvb-t drivers?
<Tonio_> danimo: Riddell !!!
<Tonio_> ^^
<Hobbsee> danimo: blame Tonio_.  he's a good target.
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: not now since I don't have my gpg key :)
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: not dangerous anymore hehe
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: heh.  good point
<Riddell> danimo: sounds like a linux issue, blame benc
<danimo> Hobbsee, Tonio_: let me rephrase: who will fix it ? :)
<Riddell> danimo: report a bug, ben is usually responsive
<Hobbsee> haha
<Hobbsee> Riddell: ie, blame "anyone else except for me"
<Tonio_> danimo: no idea....
<Tonio_> danimo: not me for sure :)
<danimo> Riddell: ok
<danimo> _Sime: ping?
<Tonio_> Lure: did you test the fonts with latest kds ? version 11 should be on the repos now
<danimo> Riddell: filed
<danimo>  #57111
<Tonio_> we should create a wiki page in the next days with prior bug to be fixed
<Tonio_> 10 or 20 biggest issues
<danimo> Tonio_: this isn't one of them I guess then
<Tonio_> danimo: certainly
* Tonio_ cannot upload knetworkmanager :'(
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: :(  i'd do it for you, but i cant either
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: in a few month you would be coredev probably
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: yeah, maybe, if i go for it again?
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: did you already try ?
<Tonio_> why "again" ?
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: yeah
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: was too close to going for MOTU.  *shrugs*
<Hobbsee> of course, the annoying thing is that i could have had core now, if i'd gone for MOTU a few months ago
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: yes you probably should 2 month
<Hobbsee> but it doesnt really matter - main stuff is frozen atm anyway
<Tonio_> should be okay for edgy +1
<Hobbsee> well, frozen past mdz, anyway
<Tonio_> look at me I have wait 8 month for MOTU and 6 month for coredev :)
* Hobbsee dies quietly in a corner
<Tonio_> _Sime: I was looking at guidance powermanager icons, they are 24
<Tonio_> for correct appearance in systray, they should be 22
* danimo notes that the gamma correction stuff is quite useless
<danimo> unless one likes to play games with 3 variables
<Lure> Tonio_: icons for guidance pm are from gnome - still need kwwii to look into them
* danimo doesn't
<Tonio_> _Sime: since I can't do anything before I get my gnupg backup, would you like me to work on those to resize them ?
<Tonio_> Lure: well resizing is easy, I can do it myself
<Riddell> hmm yes, where is kwwii
<Riddell> I suspect he's gone to sleep
<Tonio_> kwwii already has so many things to do
<Lure> Tonio_: yes, but we do not want gnome icons...
<Tonio_> unless he wants to do his own icons
<Tonio_> Lure: hehe, yes that makes sense
<Lure> Tonio_: and Riddell does not like klaptopdaemon/kpowersave icons either
<Hobbsee> they're still better than the gnome ones.  could do with some work too though
<Tonio_> Lure: hum, I like the kpowersave ones
<Lure> Riddell: thanks for kdebase/kdeutils upload!
<Tonio_> same than klaptop but colors are nicer
<Lure> Tonio_: me also (at least better than gnome)
<Tonio_> Lure: sure
<Tonio_> toma: ping ?
<Tonio_> toma: I will need your help once again (and again !!)
<Hobbsee> [01:17]  [Whois]  toma has been idle for 7 hours, 33 minutes, and 11 seconds.
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: okay
<Tonio_> hum, still things to correct on kdebase
<Tonio_> 4
<Hobbsee> night all
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: night
<Tonio_> Riddell: what to do concerning lipstik ? leave it as this or switch to plastik, which is exactly the same except separators ?
<Tonio_> I'm 100% on polishing little issues actually :)
<Lure> Tonio_: isn't there new polyester just being released (just heard something)
<Tonio_> Lure: polyester ? what's this ?
<Riddell> I'm sure it's not exactly the same
<Tonio_> Riddell: well I just compared, the difference is separators, but scrollbars, colors, buttons etc are the same
<Tonio_> and as the bug is on separators... :)
<Tonio_> Riddell: http://planetemu.net/temp/lipstik.png http://planetemu.net/temp/plastik.png
<Tonio_> Riddell: you can compare, 95% of the people wouldn't even feel it has changed
<Lure> Tonio_: http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php?content=27968
<Tonio_> Lure: WOW that's nice !
<Lure> Tonio_: we need to talk to kwwii though to see what are his plans...
<Tonio_> Lure: but that would be a very deep change and since we would have to package it, get it in, write an main inclusion report etc......
<Tonio_> maybe that's a bit late
<Tonio_> Lure: yes you are right, maybe he plans to get lipstik out anyway
<Lure> Tonio_: sabdfl always supports artwork changes on a day of release... ;-)
<Tonio_> Lure: hehe, that's not false :)
<Tonio_> Lure: well, let's ping kwwii when he's there
<Tonio_> but one thing is certain, I wouldn't be happy if edgy is released with a transparancy bug on the main theme :)
* Riddell not convinced at all by polyester
<Tonio_> Riddell: ah ?
<toma> moguh
<Lure> Tonio_: do you have new knm somewhere to download (source or binary)
<Tonio_> Lure: sure, let me a second
<Tonio_> Lure: http://planetemu.net/temp/knetworkmanager_0.1~svn-r575138-0ubuntu1_i386.deb
<Riddell> Tonio_: did you upload it?
<Tonio_> Riddell: I have deleted my gnupg key, so I cannot upload anymore before I get back to paris
<Riddell> Tonio_: got sources I could upload then?
<Tonio_> Riddell: could you eventually upload it maybe ?
<Tonio_> Riddell: debdiff ?
<Riddell> isn't it a new .orig?
<Tonio_> hum, yes, sorry
<Tonio_> let me a second
<Tonio_> Riddell: knetworkmanager_0.1~svn-r575138-0ubuntu1.diff.gz
<Tonio_> http://www.planetemu.net/temp/knetworkmanager_0.1~svn-r575138-0ubuntu1.diff.gz
<Tonio_> http://www.planetemu.net/temp/knetworkmanager_0.1~svn-r575138-0ubuntu1.dsc
<Tonio_> http://www.planetemu.net/temp/knetworkmanager_0.1~svn-r575138-0ubuntu1_i386.changes
<imbrandon> grr wth is the printer settings in "system and settings" ?
<Tonio_> http://www.planetemu.net/temp/knetworkmanager_0.1~svn-r575138.orig.tar.gz
<Tonio_> Riddell: sorry but that's the best I can actually :)
<Lure> Tonio_: icons look better now
<Tonio_> Lure: definitly, and I didn't see any error with kwallet
<Tonio_> that's a very good point
<imbrandon> anyone ? this is crazy
<Tonio_> I had an issue before when it wasn't closed properly
<imbrandon> i cant find the printer settings anywhere
<Tonio_> imbrandon: yes, I need to patch printers.desktop file to get it to systemsettings
<imbrandon> gah
<imbrandon> how can i get to it right now, i need to print something
<imbrandon> lol
<Tonio_> imbrandon you still can double click the file in /usr/share/applications/kde/printers.desktop
<imbrandon> k
<_Sime> danimo: somethings are busted in guidance for your particular laptop/chipset. Tonio has similar problems. (intel gfx)
<imbrandon> gah its a blank module Tonio_
<imbrandon> hrm ok i guess i'll reboot into windows to print
<Tonio_> imbrandon: hum ?
<Tonio_> imbrandon: gimme a second
<danimo> _Sime: so I cannot get the right gamma value?
<_Sime> danimo: is the problem that the gamma is not changed in realtime? (IIRC)
<danimo> _Sime: *shrug*
<danimo> _Sime: you are the expert here, really :)
<Riddell> Tonio_: uploaded
<Riddell> thanks
<Tonio_> Riddell: thanks very much
<Tonio_> okay let's get pritners back to systemsettings
<Tonio_> the nodisplay=true is a bit too much to remove it from k menu lol :)
<_Sime> danimo: ok, left me try again. When you change the gamma sliders, does it have an immediate effect on the screen? (it should)
<danimo> _Sime: yes I do
<danimo> _Sime: I just cannot find a position where the stuff blends
<danimo> _Sime: aren't there any prepared profiles?
<_Sime> danimo: oh, ok. that is something different (which should probably be fixed). It doesn't work so hot for LCDs.
<_Sime> danimo: maybe I should just drop the light and dark blocks and just keep the mid level grey.
<_Sime> danimo: since you have little chance of matching all at the same time. (thanks for the info!)
<Tonio_> Riddell: Is mdz with you at uds ? I assume yes
<Tonio_> cause we also have kio-locate waiting for upload
<danimo> _Sime: yes, it's really painful
<Riddell> Tonio_: yes
<danimo> _Sime: don't vendors ship gamma profiles for the windows drivers?
<_Sime> danimo: I have no idea. It is really the combination of your gfx card and monitor. The only real way to set gamma is by eye, (or with an expensive colour callibration device).
<danimo> _Sime: well, since a laptop ships with both fixed... :)
* Tonio_ improves adblock filter rules
<Tonio_> for konqueror :)
<imbrandon> Riddell: nice pic ;)
<imbrandon> ( you should let me photoshop your gotchi though so it has a transparent background instead of white :P ) 
<Riddell> imbrandon: please do, original is on launchpad.net/people/jr
<imbrandon> k
<Riddell> actually don't photoshop it.  krita or gimp it
<imbrandon> hehe yea ;)
<nixternal> owned
<nixternal> imbrandon doesn't know gimp, he is a ps lover ;)
<imbrandon> hahah so is 90% of the art team but i can use gimp in a pinch
<yuriy> somebody went crazy with sound effects
<nixternal> gimp is perfect using script-fu for gotchi's
<Riddell> that's what I did
<nixternal> we need to get a headshot of Riddell wearning his kayak helmet, to poke fun at sabdfl ;)
<imbrandon> hehe i do it by hand
<nixternal> check his site, i think you might find some there ;)
<yuriy> hi _Sime
<_Sime> yuriy: hey
<abattoir> Riddell: i now get these errors in the language step :P http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/21299
<yuriy> _Sime: my patch for winebrowser wasn't accepted.  i haven't gotten a difinitive answer why, but they want a more comprehensive one which is going to change the way that registry value is stored
<yuriy> _Sime: so once i do that, i need to change that part in wineconfig to accomodate
<yuriy> _Sime: but other than that i'd say it's ready for packaging
<_Sime> yuriy: ok ok
<_Sime> Riddell: did you hear that?
<_Sime> yuriy: Riddell handles the packaging side. ;-)
<yuriy> and i have a question
<yuriy> is it ok to be using the word "windows"
<_Sime> on this channel it isn't. ;)
<_Sime> yuriy: in the GUI you mean?
<yuriy> _Sime: yeah. and the icon (i labeled it "windows applications")
<_Sime> yuriy: I'm not sure what the story is. Maybe is needs (R) next to it.
<_Sime> yuriy: what do the wine people do?
<_Sime> yuriy: I guess 'windows" is enough
<yuriy> _Sime: i'm pretty sure it says "wine" anywhere you might expect "windows"
<yuriy> _Sime: err nvm
* yuriy looked at the first page of winecfg
<imbrandon> Riddell: http://imbrandon.com/misc/riddell.png <-- nice transparent bg with dropshadow ( courtsiy of the Gimp ) ;P
<imbrandon> yuriy: well crossover and cedega both name it "windows applications" on the kmenu
<yuriy> imbrandon: ok, i haven't tried those. i guess it's probably ok then
<imbrandon> yuriy: http://imbrandon.sytes.net/ss11.png <--- crossover office menu
<imbrandon> _Sime: your patches got uploaded to edgy today ;)
<_Sime> imbrandon: wow.
<imbrandon> btw any way you can send me an example of the hidden file for the root ?
<nixternal> imbrandon: you sicken me with such violation of the Kubuntu Operating System ;)
<_Sime> imbrandon: I've done a lot of work on the patches on the weekend.
<imbrandon> nixternal: shush
<nixternal> ;)
<_Sime> imbrandon: I want to hunt down this other bug before I fix up some new diffs for you.
<imbrandon> _Sime: nice , give me a url or email them to me ( imbrandon@kubuntu.org ) and i'll build some new ones
<_Sime> imbrandon: what's ya email addy?
<imbrandon> kk sounds good
<imbrandon> ;)
<imbrandon> imbrandon@kubuntu.org
<Lure> _Sime: will you add other users to /home (the one current user has access to)?
<_Sime> imbrandon: done
<imbrandon> i'm gonna take a poke at the rc file for konqui too later to get the tabs on the left to look right
<_Sime> Lure: yes, (already done here)
<imbrandon> would be cool if i could find a way to promaticly make the system tab the computer name like the screenshots ;)
<Lure> imbrandon: do we really want left to be default? I used it for a day and even on wide screen it looks od to me
<Lure> imbrandon: I always have to look up-left to know that I am in right channel before typing...
<imbrandon> you talking abou konversation ?
<nixternal> http://jriddell.org/photos/2005-09-01-akademy-beach-party.jpg
<nixternal> ^^ that has got to be the scarriest thing i have ever seen
<nixternal> he has geek pr0n
<imbrandon> well it would make sense since it would match xchat more ( and tbh ALOT of the uses so far have liked it )
<fritsch> LOL
<imbrandon> Lure: ^^
<imbrandon> ohhh kde devs in skivies LOL
<el> _Sime, ping
<imbrandon> leaste Riddell was smart and hid in the back like i would have done infront of the camera ;)
<Lure> nixternal: is crossover/wine any good for MS office 2003
* Lure has to use it for work (curently in vmplayer)
<nixternal> i have no clue..i use OOo.. imbrandon probably knows best since he loves MS and what not ;)
<imbrandon> Lure: crosover is , not sure about streightup wine ( its what crossover was designed for thus the name )
<imbrandon> nixternal: blah take that elsewhere
<nixternal> pick a channel, we are in a lot of the same ones ;)
<imbrandon> Lure: i'm one of the crossover packagers / testers / advocates , i can give you a version to try and see if it work , but i encourage you to buy if you like it ;)
<imbrandon> but office 2003 is listed as gold ( highest ) as far as working good
<Lure> imbrandon: nice - version to try would be cool 
<imbrandon> Lure: sure give me a sec to upload , it will take a minute since its about 16mb
<sebas> Lure: ping
<Lure> sebas: pong
<sebas> Lure: I might make hell break loose on powermanager, do you have local patches or are you flushed?
<Lure> sebas: nothing pending
<sebas> Good, make sure you update before you start hacking.
<Lure> sebas: will follow svn and try what you break ;-)
<sebas> Ah, even better.
<imbrandon> Lure: get the notice ?
<danimo> Riddell: are you in wiesbaden already?
<nixternal> Riddell: http://buntudot.org/people/~nixternal/images/elKapitan.png
<nixternal> that is all about you!!!
<imbrandon> haha i like the one i did better ;)
<Lure> imbrandon: yes, thanks - will try and report back to you...
<imbrandon> np ;)
<nixternal> its all about the hat...all the leaders need to be wearing headgear ;)
* imbrandon has a kubuntu hat on in his gotchi and is not a "leader" hehe
<_Sime> el: sorry, I'm a bit busy this evening. gotta eat. then sport...
<el> _Sime, no problem. i'll try it again :)
<el> _Sime, have fun 
<danimo> heya el
<el> hey danimo :)
<apachelogger> Riddell: we got a kopete 0.12.2 changelog?
<imbrandon> has anyone got it ready for edgy ?
<imbrandon> and / or filed a uvf ?
<imbrandon> s/uvf/uvf exception
<imbrandon> i guess not as hobbsee did it last time and she has been in amarok land, i guess i can if apachelogger hasent started it already
* apachelogger is confused
<imbrandon> apachelogger: howso ?
<apachelogger> I think hobbsee filed a uvf execption
<imbrandon> for 12.2 or 12.1
<apachelogger> though it's not going to be accepted without detailed changelog
<apachelogger> that's what I know of
<apachelogger> imbrandon: .2
<apachelogger> I made a .2 package, hobbsee took my changes, added own ones and probably filed a uvf
<apachelogger> though, I'm also in amaork land :P
<imbrandon> ah
<apachelogger> release in T-1 hour
<imbrandon> yup and she is asleep heh
<apachelogger> I'll suggest a publish delay for next release, so tagging and actual release doesn't happen on same day
<apachelogger> so that packagers can provide packagers, if they want to  -  now that we will host tarballs @kde.org
<imbrandon> well they said they give time for major releases but not point ones
<imbrandon> last i asked them
<imbrandon> and T-1:08 actualy ;)
<imbrandon> ;)
<Riddell> danimo: yes
<Riddell> danimo: with Ken
<Riddell> nixternal: nice :)
<Riddell> nixternal: where does that come from?
<apachelogger> imbrandon: I already suggested this when we started 1.4 series, though it never came to actual discussion
<imbrandon> yea
* Riddell goes to dinner
<imbrandon> have fun ;)
<imbrandon> apachelogger: looks like she sugested she is working on it in bug #56190 but i dont see a uvf
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 56190 in kopete "Kopete Suggests on Non-Existant gpg package" [Untriaged,Fix committed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/56190
<apachelogger> *shrug*
<imbrandon> i'll get a changelog togather and a uvf ready and as Riddell if she filed one or not, the source is on voyager anyhow as she builds here
<imbrandon> if mdz hasent seen a uvf i'll file one so Riddell can upload later and then amarok 1.4.2 tomarrow and konversation soon after LOL
<nixternal> Riddell: got it from your website ;)
<nixternal> i pulled an imbrandon, and now i am dead tired
* nixternal heads to lunch
<imbrandon> an imbrandon ?
<crimsun> (probably stayed up at night?)
<imbrandon> heh maybe
<imbrandon> heya crimsun
<crimsun> hi
<imbrandon> Riddell: is there an eta on 3.5.5 ?
<nixternal> 5 minutes
<imbrandon> ugh kopete dosent keep a changelog
<imbrandon> hobbsee can play with that mess
<bddebian> hehe
<apachelogger> we should lart them
<Tonio_> Riddell: little question
<Tonio_> if I create a new key and add it to my launchpad account, would that work for ubuntu uploads ?
<Tonio_> goldenear: ping ?
* Tonio_ wonders why the opera package isn't at least a bit configured....
<Tonio_> fonts on the interface should be dejavu and not arial....
<imbrandon> heh thats operas fault , they package it for the commercial repo
<imbrandon> Riddell: do we have to get a uvf for 2.0 to 2.0.1 ( ktorrent just posted an update )
<imbrandon> please say no
<crimsun> yes, any new version.
<crimsun> of course if it's a bugfix-only release that should be a no-brainer.
<imbrandon> k /me grumbles
<imbrandon> crimsun: you gonna be arround a while ? if i can poke mdz to approve it and i get it fixed up mind sponsoring it ?
<imbrandon> becouse Riddell will bed soon if he hasent already
<crimsun> I'm here for some time, yes. Don't be alarmed if I don't respond within 5 minutes. :)
<imbrandon> k
<Tonio_> :'( 3 uploads to perform and I can't do them......
<imbrandon> any or universe?
<imbrandon> for*
<Tonio_> imbrandon: nope, main only
<Tonio_> kds and kdebase
<imbrandon> ahh ok
<imbrandon> kdebase fix for the system:/ thing ?
<crimsun> why not, Tonio_? You're in -core-dev.
<imbrandon> he deleted his .gnupg and the backup is on a turned off computer 500km away
<crimsun> point me to a debdiff, then.
<imbrandon> Tonio_: ^^
<Tonio_> crimsun: since I deleted my ~/.gnupg 
<allee> Riddell: FWIW extragear/network has no doc dir.  So no COPY-FDL needed for it's apps ;)
<Tonio_> crimsun: error in a script that deleted all my .* folders :)
<Tonio_> crimsun: and since I'm in vacations I don't have access to the backup
<crimsun> Tonio_: (understood, but if they need to be uploaded, there are others who can)
<Tonio_> crimsun: sure, I'm looking with raphink currently
<crimsun> ok
<imbrandon> arg do NO upstream devs update the damn changelog
<crimsun> yes, many (most) do.
<imbrandon> heh the last two i have checked dont ( ktorrent and kopete )
<crimsun> do the upstream devs announce to mailing list(s)?
<imbrandon> only kde-apps.org afaik
<seaLne> the new version of ktorrent was announced on the mailing list
<seaLne> not exactly a changelog tho:
<imbrandon> seaLne: what ML ?
<seaLne> This is a bug fix release for the recently released 2.0 stable
<seaLne> version. It fixes several newly discovered bugs after the release of
<seaLne> 2.0, it also adds some performance improvements.
<imbrandon> yea thats whats on kde-apps.org too 
<imbrandon> lol
<seaLne> kde-announce, the normal one
<imbrandon> this is from 2.0 to 2.0.1
<seaLne> yeah
<seaLne> 2.0 had a bit more
<imbrandon> only one line "2.0.1 fixes several bugs in 2.0 and it also features some performance improvements."
<seaLne> http://lists.kde.org/?l=kde-announce&r=1&b=200608&w=2
<imbrandon> hrm how am i supose to ask for a uvf with only that info 
<imbrandon> lol
<seaLne>  * improvements to make it better
<seaLne>  * now with a higher version number
<imbrandon> lol
* imbrandon runs a diff on the dirs to see the code diffs
<imbrandon> hrm bbiab
<fritsch> someone there?
<fritsch> the security update for xserver which came out some minutes ago
<fritsch> stops starting X server
<fritsch> we have at least 3 including me in #kubuntu suffering this problem
<crimsun> can you post your /var/log/Xorg.0.log or point to a bug report with one attached?
<fritsch> I will do, just a mom
<fritsch> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/21342
<fritsch> have a look here
<fritsch> it s from one of the people having this problem
<fritsch> xserver-xorg-core                      1.0.2-0ubuntu10.3                       X.Org X server -- core server <- this is the faulty version
<fdoving> hmm.. no devices detected. nice one.
<danimo> Riddell: libqt4-debug-dev-kdecopy fails to install because of conflicts with libqt4-dev-kdecopy
<danimo> Riddell: both have /usr/lib/libQtDesignerComponents_debug.so for some weired reason
<fritsch> fdoving: everybody is affected which installs this just releasd xserver-xorg-core
<fritsch> fdoving: please somebody stopps the possiblity to update
<fritsch> abattoir: here is mine: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/21343
<fritsch> looks exactly the same
<crimsun> danimo: heh, excellent, definite bug (for libqt4-dev-kdecopy)
<crimsun> fritsch: will look shortly
<fritsch> crimsun: mmh it is high imporant, because a normal user will reinstall whole kubuntu, because of not being able to start X
<crimsun> fritsch: can you pastebin a logfile from a working X server?
<fritsch> crimsun: no :-)
<crimsun> the abort isn't terribly informative.
<fritsch> crimsun: because http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/x/xorg-server/xserver-xorg-core_1.0.2-0ubuntu10.2_i386.deb  <- this is OFFLINE
<fritsch> crimsun: the .3 version introduces this problem
<crimsun> you should have /var/log/Xorg*
<fritsch> i need to downgrade for the old version
<fritsch> crimsun: i have: se above
<fritsch> crimsun: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/21343
<fritsch> crimsun: you know a source, where i can get the old version?
<crimsun> you don't have any older logfiles in /var/log/ ?
<fritsch> crimsun: I have an actual running, but using an nvidia card?
<fritsch> crimsun: no problem?
<crimsun> fritsch: running the newer security errate one/
<crimsun> ?
<crimsun> please migrate this to -bugs, thanks
<fritsch> crimsun:http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/21347 <- working one
<crimsun> ok
<Hawkwind> fritsch: FYI...the fix has been posted in #Kubuntu for downgrading
<fritsch> Hawkwind: this is okay for me ...
<fritsch> Hawkwind: but not for the people outside who cannot work without X
<fdoving> to morrow will be a nice day for sysadmins using dapper in production environments, with nightly security updates :)
<Hawkwind> fritsch: irssi is a CLI irc client that can get them online to get the fix.  No X is not the end of the world, in fact, it's far from it
<fritsch> Hawkwind: tell a windows kidde how to switch to text konsole, with a splash, that is just "standing" in the way
<crimsun> fritsch: is this 21347 paste running the newest 10.3 X server?
<fritsch> crimsun: the 21347 ist with 10.2
<crimsun> fritsch: it's not relevant until it happens with 10.3, too
<Hawkwind> fritsch: This is a prime example why I try to teach users who I work with to use CLI as much as possible and not to rely on GUI apps.  It only benefits them more
<fritsch> crimsun: 10.3 is fucked up (TM) 10.2 is working
<crimsun> not that I don't doubt it will happen with 10.3, but it needs to be consist
<fritsch> 2347 is a working on with 10.2
<crimsun> consistent, rather.
<fritsch> i file a bug ... on launchpad ...
<crimsun> yes, but the first thing we'll ask you to do is to confirm the bug with 10.3 using the nvidia driver.
<crimsun> using 10.2 with the nvidia driver is irrelevant to the actual issue
<fdoving> good luck guys. I have to leave for bed, as i'm going to work in ~6 hours. nite.
<fritsch> crimsun: you asked me for "a working" log
<fritsch> crimsun: i gave you a non working and a working "with old version of xserver-xorg-core"
<fritsch> crimsun: filed: https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/xorg/+bug/57158
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 57158 in xorg "upgrade to 1.0.2-0ubuntu10.3 does not allow starting of X anymore" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  
#kubuntu-devel 2006-08-22
<omeow> imbrandon_, please remake your konversation build, you caught just the wrong source, the current build crashes on startup.
<_Sime> imbrandon_: I've updated the Sime kio patches. -> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KubuntuKDEMedia
<_Sime> imbrandon_: I hope I didn't screw up the diffs.... but it should work better now.
<omeow> _Sime, did you knew about this issue? http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=131197
<Ubugtu> KDE bug 131197 in xinerama "KDM starts with two screens, logging in disables one screen and loses window settings" [Normal,Unconfirmed]  
<_Sime> omeow: nvidia twinview isn't supported in guidance, and that is the end of the story until I or someone else implements and tests twinview support.
<_Sime|Zzz> time for sleep
<bddebian> Howdy
<Tonio_> bddebian: heya
<Tonio_> danimo: ping ?
<Tonio_> danimo: I just noticed a VERY nasty bug, but that may require someone to confirm :)
<Tonio_> raphink: ping ?
<danimo> Tonio_: pong!
<danimo> Tonio_: lucky you, I was about to go to bed :)
<Tonio_> danimo: hey :)
<Tonio_> okay let's go quick
<Tonio_> can you insert a dvd or audio cd and tell me what happens
<danimo> Tonio_: ah, I had that today... nothing
<Tonio_> here, nothing happens, no icon on the desktop
<bddebian> Hi Tonio_
<Tonio_> no window to prompt me for action
<danimo> right
<Tonio_> that critical issue
<danimo> yes it is
<danimo> Tonio_: I wanted to report it, but then I forgot about it :}
<Tonio_> this is kde issue since I can mount a cd or play a dvd with kaffeine
<Tonio_> danimo: kde issue or kubuntu issue ?
<Tonio_> someone using another distro confirming would be very usefull
<danimo> Tonio_: well, it worked with KDE 3.5.4 for dapper
<danimo> Tonio_: so I suspect a kubuntu issue
<Tonio_> but that probably the n1 bug I saw on kubuntu till now
<Tonio_> okay, probably a kdebase patch........;
<danimo> aye
<Tonio_> I suspect that will be hard to fix
<Tonio_> danimo: I wonder if udev can cause the issue
<Tonio_> tonio@kubuntu:/dev$ ls -la scd0
<Tonio_> brw-rw---- 1 root cdrom 11, 0 2006-08-21 12:53 scd0
<danimo> Tonio_: no idea, I had problems with the udev upgrade anyway
<Tonio_> that should suffice I assume
<Tonio_> danimo: the error occured yesterday too
<danimo> Tonio_: it didn't overwrite the udev rules in /etc/udev
<Tonio_> danimo: is the process mounting the medias running under a different user ?
<danimo> Tonio_: shouldn't
<danimo> Tonio_: it talks to hal via dbus which runs as root
<Tonio_> I assume no too, but I don't see why it would work on dapper and not edgy
<Tonio_> hal issue maybe....
<danimo> maybe
<Tonio_> the point is "where should I report the issue"
<Tonio_> ;)
<Tonio_> kdebase probably first
<danimo> Tonio_: how about the wiesbaden folks
<danimo> Tonio_: bah, bugtracker :)
<Tonio_> danimo: well since that it really major issue, we probably should ping riddell tomorrow concerning this
<danimo> yes
<Tonio_> danimo: I'm reporting quickly, can you wait 3 minutes to confirm ?
<danimo> ok
<Tonio_> danimo: the strange thing is that it works nicelly with a usb key
<danimo> Tonio_: don't have one handy to check, sorry
<Tonio_> danimo: https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/kdebase/+bug/57170
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 57170 in kdebase "optical medias are invisible with kde 3.5.4 on edgy" [High,Unconfirmed]  
<Tonio_> just wait for confirmation ;)
<danimo> how do I confirm?
<danimo> Tonio_: done
<danimo> Tonio_: gnite!
<Tonio_> danimo: https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/kdebase/+bug/57171
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 57171 in kdebase "problem with certain specific characters using edgy" [High,Unconfirmed]  
<Tonio_> hehe
<Tonio_> 3 seconds and I live you alone :)
<Tonio_> too late probably :)
<danimo> Tonio_: you're tonight's lucky bastard :)
<Tonio_> danimo: LOL :)
<danimo> Tonio_: done
<Tonio_> I promiss not to even think about talking to you now :)
<Tonio_> have a good night danimo
<danimo> Tonio_: I need to report an ACPI  bug with my laptop
<danimo> Tonio_: but tomorrow :)
<danimo> Tonio_: and it's not kubuntu-specific
<Tonio_> danimo: ah...
<Tonio_> I prefer bugs that are not ubuntu specific :)
<Tonio_> it makes it easier involving upstream to resolve it ;)
<danimo> Tonio_: well, I simply need to report some acpi key events that are wrongly/not recognized
<danimo> Tonio_: should be a matter of the maintainer adding a few lines to detect my dell laptop
<Tonio_> danimo: yes, paul sladen is the man for this
<danimo> ok, thanks and bye!
<Tonio_> ++
<Hawkwind> imbrandon: Have you had any luck with u4 yet by chance ?
<Hobbsee> hi all
<imbrandon> nixternal: nixternal: http://kflickr.sourceforge.net  <-- 0.7 is out
<imbrandon> wakie wakie orn flakey
<imbrandon> corn*
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: so you'll upload it?  nice
<imbrandon> upload what?
<imbrandon> kflickr ?
<Hobbsee> yeah
<imbrandon> yea i will, i was gonna give nixternal the chance to package it as he got it into ubuntu , but if he dont want to i will 
<imbrandon> but either way i'll either pack and upload or upload his
<imbrandon> ;)
<imbrandon> or if i get bord and he dont wake up soon ;)
<imbrandon> lol
<imbrandon> bored*
<imbrandon> Hobbsee: check out http://www.imbrandon.com/packages/ got html templates working on it now
<imbrandon> need to make them prety like the rest of my site but they work now
<seaLne> imbrandon: presumably as ubuntu isn't ubuntu linux kubuntu isn't kubuntu linux, oh and you head floating like that with the reflection is plain freaky :)
<imbrandon> hahaha
<imbrandon> and what about "ubuntu linux" ?
<_Sime|Zzz> imbrandon: did you see my message about updated kio patches on the wiki?
<imbrandon> Sime: not yet, i ahvent checked the wiki today
<imbrandon> i'll look right now though
<Sime> [00:44]  <_Sime> imbrandon_: I've updated the Sime kio patches. -> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KubuntuKDEMedia
<imbrandon> cool yea i must have not caught that /me looks
<imbrandon> imbrandon_ is my lappy ;)
<imbrandon> hrm that last patch is for 3.4
<imbrandon> is it not in upstream already ?
<imbrandon> and cool i'll start the compile tonight and it should be uploaded by morning 
<imbrandon> ( to my repos first to test )
<imbrandon> ahh nvm i see it for 3.5.4 
<Sime> imbrandon: that other patch from bugs.kde is handy too.
<seaLne> imbrandon: i was meaning about it being "kubuntu" rather than "kubuntu linux" in your wee side bar, just being picky :)
<imbrandon> seaLne: hehe ok i'll change it but i refules to put kubuntu GNU/linux ;)
<imbrandon> Sime: yea i'm gonna include that too, applying all three right now and testing
<Sime> sweet
<seaLne> i normally refer to it as GNU/linux unless i'm talking to friends who know
<imbrandon> i refuse to as GNU tools arent any more important than Gnome or KDE etc
<imbrandon> it is a Linux system 
<imbrandon> ;)
<imbrandon> but thats just my 0.2c
<seaLne> yeah but everything apart from the linux kernel would be the same on freebsd etc :)
<seaLne> but anyway
<imbrandon> exactly so what makes gnu more important than the bsd tools ?  other wise we end up with GNU/KDE/dpkg/Linux ;)
<imbrandon> and besides to be true to form it should be Linux/GNU as gnu tools wouldent be anything without a kernel ;)
<seaLne> nah you have GNU/linux GNU/freebsd GNU/hurd etc
<imbrandon> actualy you have freebsd , linux , and hurd systems that use the gnu toolchain
<imbrandon> ;)
<imbrandon> e.g. i load cygwin on my windows box ( or windows sfu gnu toolset ) it dosent becomes GNU/Windows ;)
<imbrandon> Sime: patches applied building now, should be done by moning
<imbrandon> moring
<Sime> imbrandon_: what are you using to build stuff on?
<imbrandon> by build cluster but i have a few other things que'd
<imbrandon> its a edgy pbuilder buildd though
<imbrandon> 8 xboxes and 2 celeron 2.9 ghz working with ccache and distcc
<seaLne> nice
<Hobbsee> hi again all
<Hobbsee> hmmm.  tooltips for g-p-m seem to have gone awol
<Hobbsee> er, kde-guidance
<Riddell> imbrandon: yes, you need an UVF exception for ktorrent 2.0.1
<Riddell> imbrandon: 3.5.5 mid-september
<Hobbsee> morning Riddell 
<Hobbsee> what's it now?
<kwwii_> moin
<Hobbsee> hey kwwii_
<Hobbsee> !
<Hobbsee> oh, august
<Hobbsee> hey, i've been 18 for a whole month.  cool.
<imbrandon> heya kwwii_ 
<imbrandon> Riddell: yea i figured as much what do i do if upstream dosent keep a changelog ?
<Riddell> imbrandon: look for svn logs
<imbrandon> heh ouch, okies , so just go back and look at the commits
<kwwii_> howdy imbrandon
<imbrandon> Riddell: also Sime has v2 of the patches ready ( 3 of them this time ) should we put them right into edgy or should i build and have a few people test again ?
<Riddell> imbrandon: lets live on the edge and put them straight in :)
<imbrandon> hehe okie sounds rockin, i'll get some debdiffs ready for ya then
<Riddell> cool
<Riddell> URL?
<imbrandon> i havent made them yet, doing them now
<imbrandon> give me ~20 / 30 minutes
<Hobbsee> Riddell: i like the sound of that. :P
<Riddell> imbrandon: right, misread, thanks
<Hobbsee> hah.  we get an email notification about LP going down about 4 hours after it was supposed to occur.  we know, by now!
<imbrandon> hahaha
<Hobbsee> it's even back by now, too!
<Lure> anybody else have problems with kmail/akregator/kontact hangs after recent edgy updates?
<Lure> it seems lots of kio_http/kio_file processes are hanging around (more than I have seen before)
<imbrandon> hrm not i and i usaly ahve all those opne most of the time
<Hobbsee> havent noticed akregator hanging, i dont use the others
<Lure> imbrandon: kmail hangs on first Check Mail (IMAP) and akregator on reading like 10 posts or so
<imbrandon> hrm strange , yea i have lots of akre feeds and also use imap
<Lure> imbrandon: maybe it is due to CrossOverOffice I installed yesterday ;-
<imbrandon> heh i also have crossover installed 
<imbrandon> edgy ?
<Lure> edgy yes 
<Lure> it looks I will have to boot in dapper to do my work and then look into this in the evening when back home :-(
* Lure got used to purple and have dull dapper blue ;-)
<Hobbsee> Lure: heh
<Hobbsee> yeah, the purple is pretty :)
<Lure> it looks like kded is at fault - two of them get spawning all the time and using 50% of CPU each...
<Lure> yep, that was it - killing kded helped kontact to get alive
<Tonio_> heya !
<Tonio_> imbrandon: still ready to upload universe/multiverse for me ?
<imbrandon> sure give me one sec
<Tonio_> flashplayer-nonfree package is failing on edgy, I fixed it last night
<imbrandon> kk shoot me a url 
<Tonio_> imbrandon the package is very small, email possible ?
<imbrandon> sure
<Tonio_> which one ?
<imbrandon> imbrandon@kubuntu.org
<Tonio_> sent, you should get it in a minute
<imbrandon> kk i'ma grab a soda, brb 
<imbrandon> Riddell: ping 
<imbrandon> Riddell: http://www.imbrandon.com/misc/sime-patches-v2/  <---- both debdiffs ready
<imbrandon> Tonio_: got it, one sec i'll have it uploaded
<Tonio_> imbrandon  sure :)
<Tonio_> I'm very astonished nobody fixed it before....
<Tonio_> maybe because firefox now installs automatically flash in the user's profile, so most people don't need the package...
<imbrandon> maybe ;)
<Tonio_> but it is still the only way to do it for other browsers too
<imbrandon> uploaded , waiting on accept message
<imbrandon> Tonio_: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/edgy-changes/2006-August/004211.html
<Riddell> imbrandon: thanks, looks good
<Riddell> Hunk #1 FAILED at 1.
<Riddell> 1 out of 4 hunks FAILED -- saving rejects to file kioslave/media/libmediacommon/notifieraction.h.rej
<Riddell> or not
<Hobbsee> hah
<imbrandon> heh damn 
<imbrandon> wth
<imbrandon> whats that mean ? heh i just did debdiff *.dsc > blah.diff
<imbrandon> Hobbsee:  what you finishing the merges tonight while you wait on amarok ;)
* imbrandon watches the -changes list go by
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: i'm avoiding my horrible maths assignment :P
<imbrandon> ahh heh
<imbrandon> you bugged me for 1.5 weeks about konversation and i fixed it heh now give me amarok ;)
<Riddell> imbrandon: it's sime's patch that doesn't apply
<imbrandon> ouch not good ok hrm can you check https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KubuntuKDEMedia the very bottom
<Riddell> imbrandon: that's what I've done, it still doesn't apply
<imbrandon> ok
<imbrandon> i'll check back with sime when he wakes
<Riddell> Sime: poke poke, what's your kdebase v2 patch made against?
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: only 1.5 weeks?  and i cant do anything, if the permissions on where the amarok is uploaded to are buggered
<imbrandon> i think it was against the dapper 3.5.4 now that io think about it ( not mine , his )
<imbrandon> s/io/i
<imbrandon> i rember him saying something about he was still on dapper
<Riddell> oh bah, it's just getting confused on some encoding issue with the accent in kevin's name
<Riddell> now if only emacs would let me edit patches
<imbrandon> yup infact http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=101636  <-- sime says there he is on dapper 3.5.4
<Ubugtu> KDE bug 101636 in sidebar "All icons in the services sidebar become folders when pressing plus sign" [Normal,New]  
<imbrandon> emacs ?
<imbrandon> haha
<imbrandon> vim ftw ;)
<imbrandon> actual i dident apply that patch , foo
<imbrandon> if you get emacs to coperate can you add that one too Riddell  ( http://bugs.kde.org/attachment.cgi?id=17238&action=view )
<imbrandon> it closes kde bug 101636
<Ubugtu> KDE bug 101636 in sidebar "All icons in the services sidebar become folders when pressing plus sign" [Normal,New]  http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=101636
<imbrandon> its just a one liner
<imbrandon> now to add the .hidden file to k-d-s
<Riddell> imbrandon: what's the bug number for that?
<Riddell> oh, you said
<imbrandon> just the kinda spam i need at 4am "Subject: Claim the hottest new Pink Phone"
<imbrandon> lol
<Hobbsee> hah
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: but who *doesnt* want a pink phone?
<imbrandon> heh
<imbrandon> hrm Riddell where is it looking for file:///home , do you know the error i'm talking about ?
<imbrandon> Riddell: http://imbrandon.sytes.net/ss2.png
<Riddell> imbrandon: didn't tonio remove that from the sidebar yesterday?
<imbrandon> umm i dunno, i got all the updates as of yet
<imbrandon> what did he remove system:/ ?
<Tonio_> Riddell: should be removed for new profiles
<Tonio_> but the desktop file exists in the existing profiles
<Tonio_> imbrandon find ~/ | grep sidebar | grep system
<Tonio_> imbrandon shoot that file
<Tonio_> Riddell: I can eventually remove that file within startkde, but as it'll work for new installations, I wonder if that'ss necessary.....
<Tonio_> imbrandon the point is that kde copies those files for /usr/share
<Tonio_> I removed the installation of that file, so kde cannot copy it anymore
<imbrandon> what one 
<imbrandon> /home/brandon/.kde/share/apps/konqsidebartng/webbrowsing/entries/system.desktop
<imbrandon> /home/brandon/.kde/share/apps/konqsidebartng/virtual_folders/services/printsystem.desktop
<imbrandon> /home/brandon/.kde/share/apps/konqsidebartng/filemanagement/entries/system.desktop
<Tonio_> the point is that if the file already exists in your profile, I can't touch that with a package, except the login script eventually
<Tonio_> this one /home/brandon/.kde/share/apps/konqsidebartng/filemanagement/entries/system.desktop
<imbrandon> k
<imbrandon> ;)
<Tonio_> and this too/home/brandon/.kde/share/apps/konqsidebartng/webbrowsing/entries/system.desktop
<Tonio_> then killall konqueror (to remove the prelod process too) and restart
<Tonio_> should work
<Tonio_> imbrandon: let me know if that fails
<imbrandon> ahh now i have no system tab
<imbrandon> umm well how am i supose to nav the tree heh
<imbrandon> ahh nvm
<imbrandon> Sime: ping , i'm not getting this .hidden to work
<imbrandon> ahhh nvm
<imbrandon> sweet
<el> Riddell, ping
<Riddell> hi el
<el> hi Riddell 
<el> i just wanted to restart hwdb to go through it once more
<Riddell> imbrandon: kdelibs and kdebase updated
<el> but it shows the send screen. how can i reset it?
<Riddell> el: that'll be a usability issue :)
<Riddell> el: rm ~/.hwdb
<Riddell> el: I do plan to add a "rerun" button, as well as "back" buttons
<imbrandon> sweet i'm looking at the .hidden files for kds now
<el> Riddell, ok
<Riddell> imbrandon: what does that do
<Riddell> el: edgy upgrade smooth?
<el> Riddell, how does the user start hwdb? does it pop up itself?
<imbrandon> best way is to show you a screen shot , one sec
<Riddell> el: menu entry
<el> Riddell, i did it on another computer. didn't want to mess up my working machine.. ;-)
<el> Riddell, ok
<Hobbsee> hey el!
<el> hi Hobbsee :)
<Hobbsee> el: it doesnt seem to kill anything
<el> hehe, Hobbsee, now i also know that
<Riddell> el: the idea behind the hwdb UI is to have it looking fancy enough that the user stays interested and doesn't get bored half way through
<imbrandon> Riddell: http://www.simonzone.com/software/kio_file_integration.png  <-- to make those patches actualy /do/ what they are intended
<imbrandon> i have it working on my box
<el> Hobbsee, the upgrade was really smooth on the other machine
<Riddell> el: the gnome version uses a canvas with fading and stuff, which means it has a static layout and no i18n, it's quite evil
<Hobbsee> el: nice.  i'm surprised :)
<Riddell> imbrandon: I think the .hidden file should be added to kdebase then, it's not optional
<imbrandon> Riddell:  ok heh lemme work on that 
<imbrandon> lemme show you how i have it on mine ..... one sec
<el> Riddell, so it has to be a "fun" application... hm, i'll think of that when going through it
<imbrandon> Riddell: http://imbrandon.sytes.net/ss12.png
<Riddell> el: yes
<Riddell> imbrandon: what am I looking at?
<imbrandon> can i also reduce the folder tabs like in simes screenshots
<imbrandon> partly what Tonio_ started with system
<imbrandon> see he has the 4 essential ones , everything else is covered with the patches and the .hidden
<Riddell> imbrandon: sure
<imbrandon> ok cool , i'll start that now then , heh looks like a update to kdebase 2 times in ~12 hours lol
<Riddell> it's healthy to keep the buildds busy
<imbrandon> ;)
<Hobbsee> indeed.
<imbrandon> well i need to wait anyhow so i can grab the current kdebase to diff against
<imbrandon> heh
<Hobbsee> Riddell: must be time to rebuild the entire kde universe again then :P
<imbrandon> haha
<imbrandon> actualy this will make four to kdebase in ~24 hours 
<imbrandon> ;)
<imbrandon> and kontact crashes again ......
<imbrandon> grrr
<Hobbsee> hah
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: ktorrent stuff in your email
<imbrandon> a changelog ?!?!
<imbrandon> pwease ?
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: not quite a changelog - but the svn commits
<imbrandon> ahh yessss a changelog without having to dig through svn commits
<imbrandon> ;)
<Riddell> Tonio_: did you send a kio-locate UVF exception request?
<imbrandon> yea but __I__ dident have to do it Hobbsee , thats the good part ;)
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: true that :)
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: thank asimon sometime :P
<imbrandon> i will trust me /me writes up a quick uvf
<imbrandon> Riddell: is mdz or kamoin there with you guys ?
<Riddell> imbrandon: they are both in this room
<imbrandon> can you poke one of them to malone 57219
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 57219 in ktorrent "uvf exception request ktorrent 2.0 -> 2.0.1" [Untriaged,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/57219
<imbrandon> please
<Riddell> imbrandon: e-mail is best for UVF exception requests
<Riddell> I'll poke them
<Tonio_> Riddell: yes I sent uvfe, but it still needs aproval
<imbrandon> k
<Riddell> Tonio_: I can't seem to find it, was it an e-mail?
<Tonio_> Riddell: nope, let me search
<Tonio_> Riddell: bug 56940
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 56940 in kio-locate "0.4.4 > 0.4.5 UVF Exception Request" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/56940
<Riddell> I'll poke with that too
<Tonio_> Riddell: I didn't email mdz but subscribed ubuntu-release group as required
<imbrandon> heh is pitti gonna get to the inclusionreports this week ? 
<Riddell> no idea
<Tonio_> Riddell: have you seen that nasty bug ?
<Tonio_> bug 57170
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 57170 in kdebase "optical medias are invisible with kde 3.5.4 on edgy" [High,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/57170
<Tonio_> it is edgy specific since no pb with 3.5.4 on dapper and is almost critical
<imbrandon> hrm i hadent noticed that one, /me grabs a cd to test
<Riddell> nope
<Riddell> does it appear in media:/ ?
<Tonio_> Riddell: nope, nore on the desktop and the action window neither
* seaLne can see his cds
<imbrandon> hrm strange i just put a superman cd in and worked fine
<Tonio_> hu ?
<Tonio_> seaLne: edgy ?
<seaLne> yep
<imbrandon> http://imbrandon.sytes.net/ss13.png
<imbrandon> yup edgy
<Tonio_> seaLne: can you try with a new profile maybe
<Tonio_> I suspect a configuration issue
<Tonio_> danimo confirmed it failed for him too
<seaLne> Tonio_: ok give me a few min
<Tonio_> seaLne: sure
<Tonio_> Riddell: I must say my cd is scd0 (sata one) maybe that can explain
<imbrandon> yea the icon and window pop up
<Tonio_> but it worked with 3.5.4 on dapper
<seaLne> Tonio_: strangely (with my normal account) i can't eject
<Tonio_> imbrandon testing on a fresh profile would be nice
<imbrandon> Tonio_: sure give me 5 seconds to make a new user
<Tonio_> I had the problem and I reinstalled to get the same issue
<Tonio_> I have lots of issues that others don't seem to have, like katapult that doesn't work here (confirmed by toma)
<seaLne> Tonio_: clean profile pops up and behaves fine, this needs upgraded a bit it was off for the last few days which may be an interesting test
<Tonio_> seaLne: hum..........
<Tonio_> why did danimo had the issue too ?
<Tonio_> I will ask him if he has sata or not
<imbrandon> yea brand new uesr and new profile works great
<Tonio_> I don't understand, I'm just testing here, with a default knot1 installation, and it simply fails
<imbrandon> knot1 and not updated ?
<Tonio_> imbrandon nope, up to date
<Sime> imbrandon, Riddell : are you guys happy? or do I need to help with anything?
<imbrandon> is the media your using good ?
<Tonio_> I mean, this isn't an upgrated dapper
<Tonio_> imbrandon I tested about 10 cds ;)
<Tonio_> and yes they are good
<imbrandon> k
<imbrandon> jusat checkin
<Tonio_> the point is I'm apparently not the only one, since danimo could confirm...
<Riddell> Sime: it's all sorted
<imbrandon> Sime: nope had a little hickup applying a patch but looks good
<imbrandon> Riddell: can you give me a diff of your kde base against ubuntu8 so i dont have to wait on the buildd's
<Sime> cool.
<Sime> my patching technique is a bit dodgy since I've been working on a "apt-get source"ed copy of kde.
<imbrandon> Sime: thats what we use ;)
<Sime> so there were other things mixed in which I cut out of the diff. seems ok now.
<Sime> yeah, I wanted the edgy version kde. but diffing got messy
<imbrandon> heheh
<imbrandon> they seemed to apply fine to edgy sources
<Sime> if you came across any problems, issues or things that don't work quite right, then add that info to the wiki.
<imbrandon> k
<imbrandon> ohh
<imbrandon> the .hidden dosent seem to 
<Sime> oh, and plug as much stuff into you comptuer as possible. usb-pens, cameras etc
<imbrandon> support secondary dirs
<Sime> .hidden not working?
<imbrandon> no it works
<imbrandon> but say i want to hide /media/cdrom0
<allee> Tonio_: I told you that using 'Defaults' in config dialogs ignores Kubuntu settings. Looks like Helio right now fixed it for Controlcenter in 3.5 Branch :)
<Tonio_> allee ah ? it uses kde settings ? nasty.......;
<Tonio_> allee reported a bug concerning this ?
<Sime> imbrandon: ok, I have only tested it in /.
<Riddell> imbrandon: http://kubuntu.org/~jriddell/tmp/kdebase-ubuntu9.debdiff
<imbrandon> hehe yea i tried that earlier i put media/cdrom0 in the /.hidden file and it dident like it
<imbrandon> Sime: ^^
<allee> Tonio_: no. Looks like every kcm module has to be touched for it.  Helio commited dozend of changes
<Sime> imbrandon: /media/cdrom is a bit tricky. If you delete the cdrom link and dir, and let pmount handle taht for you like removable media, then it kind of workss in a more nice way.
<Tonio_> allee maybe we can backport the diff as a patch, shouldn't we ?
<Tonio_> argh, indeed
<Sime> imbrandon: just put the file/dir name, not the path.
<Tonio_> Riddell: isn't that too late for dozensof patches ?
<Riddell> imbrandon: lots of autotools changes, probably because I made it on dapper
<allee> Tonio_: well,  I've a fan of syncing with 3.5 branch not too late in release cycle
<Riddell> Tonio_: like what?
<Sime> imbrandon: and the .hidden file should be in the same dir as the files you want to hide.
<Sime> imbrandon: .hidden is per dir.
<Riddell> Sime: hmm, in / ?
<imbrandon> ahh soo /media would need one 
<imbrandon> ok
<Sime> imbrandon: yes
<Riddell> hmmmm
<imbrandon> Riddell: yea .hidden go's in /
* allee always wonder why anything is work in KDE when reading the list of 3.5 branch fixes ;)
<Sime> imbrandon: the .hidden for / goes in /.
<Tonio_> Riddell: for the kcm modules changes
<Riddell> that might not match with debian-policy and LSB
<imbrandon> Sime: actualy could we put that in the normal kde configs dir
<Tonio_> Riddell: looks pretty important, but it looks like the changes are bug
<imbrandon> Riddell: yea i was just thinking that
<Tonio_> s/bug/big
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: ping ?
<Sime> imbrandon: I guess that is possible.
<imbrandon> and just make one .hidden file that honours paths
<Sime> imbrandon, Riddell : can you guys write on the wiki what you would like to see, and I'll see waht I can do.
<imbrandon> sure
<imbrandon> Riddell: i'll hold off on adding that to kdebase then till sime looks it over
<Sime> Riddell: I can understand that debian policy and ubuntu might have a problem with some of this stuff.
<imbrandon> well actualy if it was in /etc/ it would work then gnome could use it too as said on you blog
<imbrandon> and it IS a config
<Sime> I guess that the /media/cdrom and /media/cdrom0 links and dir are there for a reason and can't be removed.
<Sime> imbrandon: gnome *does* respect .hidden already.
<imbrandon> in / ?
<Sime> yep
<imbrandon> hrm 
<Sime> the .hidden "idea" is from Mac OS X.
<imbrandon> Riddell: where would we chekup on things like this to make sure they are "ok"
<Sime> nautilus supports it.
<imbrandon> yea i love osx ways ;)
<Sime> it's a hack, but useful.
<seaLne> Tonio_: still works fine in fully up to date edgy
<seaLne> imbrandon: can you eject your cds by right clicking?
<imbrandon> Riddell: couldent we get away with putting it kds then since gnome support it and it /is/ kubuntu specific ie what folders we hide/show
<imbrandon> by default
<seaLne> Tonio_: i get "media:/hdc cannot be found" on right click eject or unmount
<imbrandon> and kdebase will function without it
<imbrandon> same here
<imbrandon> but i think simes new patch takes care of that
<seaLne> imbrandon: of eject?
<imbrandon> yea becouse it deals with how media:/ is supported
<seaLne> ok, just checking we were talking about the same thing :)
<Sime> seaLne: I think I've fixed that already (last weekend)
<Riddell> imbrandon: I'll talk to people familiar with debian-policy
<imbrandon> yea Riddell the more i think of it .hidden should go in kds since konqui/kdebase will work without it but not be all bling blaing like we want
<Riddell> you could well be right
<imbrandon> then since its its kubuntu specific i think it will be ok to shove in / or anywhere else ;)
<seaLne> Riddell: if you are doing that could you ask about Bug #56970 aswell
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 56970 in k3b "K3B should be moved to KDE from "otherosfs"" [Wishlist,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/56970
* seaLne notices  
<seaLne> Francesco Pedrini is packaging new kmobiletools for debian
<Riddell> seaLne: changing that to kde seems sensible to me, send mea debdiff, it's set in Section: otherosfs
<Riddell> not that Sections are really important these days, if they ever were
<Riddell> it's set in debian/control rather
<seaLne> yeah, the reason i wondered was that cdrecord and other related stuff is in there aswell
<Riddell> that's fair enough, but the frontend doesn't need to be
<seaLne> k
<imbrandon> ahh CC meeting today ;) hopefully it wont be a all out slugfest like the last one
<seaLne> Riddell: http://geeksoc.org/~kd/tmp/k3b/
<Riddell> seaLne: sections are lower case, uploaded with s/KDE/kde/, thaks
* Riddell lunches
<seaLne> k
<imbrandon> good idea, me gets food too
<Tonio_> seaLne: I'll investigate, but that's a bit strange I must say....
<seaLne> my drives are all ide btw
<Tonio_> seaLne: we need to wait informations from danimo
<Tonio_> seaLne: concerning katapult
<Tonio_> does it work for you ?
<Tonio_> a few people people reported it fails and I also have the issue
<Tonio_> alt + space doesn't produced anything and even with changing the shortcut that doesn't work
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: pong, in a bit.
<seaLne> Tonio_: works on 0:0 does random things on 0:1
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: i'll re-pong - dishes here
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: yes I noticed you are a "contact" for kdebase bugs
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: um, yes?
<Tonio_> I didn't found the way to subscribe as a contact to get noticed for all bugs
<Tonio_> how can you do this ?
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: ahhh.  bugmail settings
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: where is that ?
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: let me grab it...
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: it's under "report a bug" on https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/kdebase
<Hobbsee> hit "i want to recieve all bugmail for $packagename"
* Hobbsee does that for all of kdebase, kdelibs, kubuntu-meta and some other packages as well
<Hobbsee> helps with the bug control, to know what's happening
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: thanks, I missed this function
<Tonio_> honnestly, malone is a great bts
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: thanks for the tip
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: no problem
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: indeed, it is
<seaLne> isn't that equivalant to reading kubuntu-bugs?
<imbrandon> pretty much ;)
<seaLne> except you get the mail twice now :)
<Tonio_> seaLne: lol
<Hobbsee> seaLne: mailing lists are evil though :P
<seaLne> just because they don't like you :)
<Hobbsee> seaLne: i got them to work :D
<Hobbsee> seaLne: they're probably very smart.  with not liking me at all
<Hobbsee> cant see why things/people would like me when i boss them around, after all :P
<Hobbsee> yay @ https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/kubuntu-meta/+bug/57235
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 57235 in kubuntu-meta "The Kubuntu CD should have a sampling of whole of KDE" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  
<Tm_T> ?
<Tm_T> whole KDE?
<Tm_T> that means "official" KDE set of application or all kde-related? ] ;=
<imbrandon> all of kde wouldent fit on to the cd nor is in main
<imbrandon> kubuntu != official kde ;)
<Tm_T> yeah
<imbrandon> reject reject reject
<Tonio_> I don't understand those guys........;
<Tonio_> if you want everything, grabs debian dvds.....;
<imbrandon> exactly
<Tm_T> imbrandon: error: unknown error: don't know how to reject reject reject, see reject help
<Tonio_> I want kubuntu, but with the specifics of debian, the content of fedora, the advantages of mandriva, freely, on a 700 MB cd
<Tonio_> by advance thanks !
<Tonio_> pfffffffff, stupid
<imbrandon> Tonio_: you forgot "kthxbye"
<imbrandon> ;)
<Tonio_> probably better including knetworkmanager on the cd ;)
<Tm_T> Tonio_: where's gentoo?
<Tonio_> that has to be done
<Tonio_> Tm_T: gentoo sucks, so I don't include it ;)
<Tm_T> haha
<Trollio> my new nick
<imbrandon> ;)
<imbrandon> brb afk a hour or two for food
<Tonio_> no honnestly, I don't include tonio because it is not intended to be used by the masses
<Tonio_> it's target is more slack's one than ubuntu's ;)
<Tm_T> tonio is intented to use by who?
<Tonio_> I donr't include GENTOO
<Tm_T> ;)
* Tonio_ urgently take 3 coffees
<Tm_T> Tonio_: have more coffee, I pay ;)
<Hobbsee> hehe
<Hobbsee> feel free to reject it :P
<Tonio_> 3 hours sleeping last night.... that may explain
<Tm_T> my second day in work, I'm exhausted
<Tm_T> it's hard to do something almost 4 hours active
<Tonio_> as we would answer to that bug "and why not 20 euros and a TWIX with it hu ???" ^_^
<Tonio_> that's french expression hehe
<Tm_T> hehe
<Tonio_> imbrandon danimo has an ide cdrom
<Tonio_> weird........
<seaLne> Tonio_: it would be interesting to see if you had the problem with an ide drive, laptop or desktop?
<Tonio_> seaLne: I will replug my dekstop in 2 weeks, not before
<seaLne> it does sound like a strange and hard to diagnose problem :(
<Riddell> el: thanks for the hwdb feedback, I'll get onto that once I've done your power manager changes
<Riddell> (which won't be until next week at the earliest)
<Riddell> Hobbsee: "Re: Kopete 0.12.2 UVF exception request"  "Looks good"
<Hobbsee> Riddell: yay!  :)
<Tm_T> :)
<Hobbsee> Riddell: i warn you now, i'm probably looking for an uploader
<Tm_T> Hobbsee: =)
<Riddell> Hobbsee: sure
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: if you can wait until saturday, ping me eventually
<Tonio_> I may have my key back then
<Hobbsee> i still have to fix it frist
<Hobbsee> hehe
<Riddell> Hobbsee: what's wrong with it?
<Hobbsee> Riddell: not kopete
<Hobbsee> Riddell: xine-lib, actually
<Riddell> oh?
<Hobbsee> doesnt play m4b files
<Riddell> Hobbsee: is kopete 0.12.2 ready to upload?
<Hobbsee> Riddell: afaik, yes
<Riddell> Hobbsee: where is it?
<Hobbsee> Riddell: kopete 0.12.2?
* Hobbsee looks
<Hobbsee> i dotn remmber now :P
<Hobbsee> Riddell: i would think it's at http://buntudot.org/people/~hobbsee/kopete/
<Hobbsee> i dont know of anywhere else where i'm hiding it
<Hobbsee> oh yes...now i'm remembering that package
<Hobbsee> Riddell: were you going to take the debdiff, or the source?
* Riddell finds it on http://www.buntudot.org/people/~hobbsee/kopete/
<Riddell> it's a new version, can't do debdiff
<Hobbsee> yep
<Hobbsee> true that
<Hobbsee> source is there too :)
<Tm_T> btw amarok 1.4.2 is released
<Hobbsee> Tm_T: yeah, but they chmod' the directory wrong, so no one can get to it.
<Tm_T> =)
<Tm_T> what?
<Tm_T> 15:19 < markey> http://rokymotion.pwsp.net/nightly-builds/1.4.2/
<Tm_T> this one?
<Tonio_> Riddell: new ktorrent available, bugfixes release
<Riddell> Tonio_: 2.0.1?
<Tonio_> Riddell: interested in a uvf exception ?
<Tonio_> yes
<Riddell> Tonio_: imbrandon did that
<Tonio_> Riddell: ah great
<Riddell> we're requested a uvf exception
<Riddell> he is indeed great
<Tonio_> ;)
<Riddell> but so's nixternal, he made me a cool hackergotchi
<Tonio_> Riddell: the point is that the "active team" is growing up quickly ;)
<Tonio_> that's cool
<Hobbsee> Tm_T: ah, not that one :)
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: indeed.  it's very cool :)
<Tonio_> Riddell: is kwwii supposed to connect today ? I would appreciate to discuss about the team, and his plans reguarding to this
<Riddell> he's gone out for a smoke
<Riddell> Hobbsee: why does koete suggest gnupg anyway?
<seaLne> encrypted chat?
<Tm_T> yes
<Hobbsee> Riddell: encrypted chat, i think
<Tm_T> cryptic talk, monk latin ;)
<Tonio_> I'm out for one hour or two
<Riddell> nifty
<Tonio_> need to go in the supermarket with mommy
<Tm_T> =)
<el> Riddell, it's quite a lot. should i add priorities to show which are the important ones?
<Riddell> el: sure
<el> ok
<Tm_T> abattoir_: hi
<Hobbsee> *sod*
<Hobbsee> why do i like goign and randomly deleting things?
<abattoir_> Tm_T: hello :)
<Hobbsee> heya kwwii_ 
<Hobbsee> pity Tonio_ is afk now
<imbrandon> Riddell: ping 
<imbrandon> moins kwwii_
<Tonio_> not still
<Tonio_> but in 5 minutes yes
<jjesse> monring imbrandon_
<imbrandon> heya jjesse
<Tonio_> heya kwwii_ :)
<imbrandon> Hobbsee: what ya delete now ?
<Tonio_> kwwii_: got 5 minutes or not ?
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: just an .orig.tar.gz
<imbrandon> lol
* imbrandon wispers amarok 1.4.2
<Riddell> imbrandon: hi
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: no, wasnt that.  was xine-lib
<Tonio_> kwwii_: looks like no, so seya in a few hours :)
<imbrandon> heheh
<imbrandon> Riddell: http://www.imbrandon.com/misc/temp/ktorrent.debdiff  ready to go
<Riddell> approved?
<imbrandon> yup
<imbrandon> and noted so in the changelog
<imbrandon> Riddell: https://launchpad.net/bugs/57219
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 57219 in ktorrent "uvf exception request ktorrent 2.0 -> 2.0.1" [Untriaged,Confirmed]  
<kwwii_> Tonio_: hi
<kwwii_> Tonio_: sorry, I just checked irc :-)
<Riddell> imbrandon: I need the .orig .diff and .dsc for ktorrent
<kwwii_> Tonio_: how can I be of help?
<imbrandon> Riddell: sure one sec lemme upload
<danimo> heya
<imbrandon> Riddell: http://www.imbrandon.com/misc/temp/  there ya go
* danimo wonders why on his edgy-installation on the workstation, X.org is of version 7.1.1 and all drivers are of version 7.0.1
<danimo> has anyone seen that?
<danimo> !package
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about package - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<imbrandon> both look to be 7.0.2 to me
<imbrandon> brandon@voyager:~$ apt-cache madison xserver-xorg-video-all
<imbrandon> xserver-xorg-video-all | 1:7.0.22ubuntu7 | http://192.168.1.5 edgy/main Packages
<imbrandon>       xorg | 1:7.0.22ubuntu7 | http://192.168.1.5 edgy/main Sources
<imbrandon> err 7.0.22
<imbrandon> !info xorg edgy
<ubotu> xorg: X.Org X Window System. In component main, is optional. Version 1:7.0.22ubuntu7 (edgy), package size 16 kB, installed size 44 kB
<imbrandon> !info xserver-xorg-video-all edgy
<ubotu> xserver-xorg-video-all: the X.Org X server -- output driver metapackage. In component main, is optional. Version 1:7.0.22ubuntu7 (edgy), package size 16 kB, installed size 44 kB
<Riddell> imbrandon: try  xdpyinfo | grep version
<danimo> imbrandon: yes, that's what I have. but I get an ABI missmatch
<Riddell> danimo: nvidia?
<danimo> Riddell: no, anything BUT nvidia
<danimo> Riddell: that's the most interesting thing
<imbrandon> brandon@voyager:~$ xdpyinfo | grep version
<imbrandon> version number:    11.0
<imbrandon> X.Org version: 7.1.1
<danimo> plus the nvidia driver is buggy
* seaLne has just found why his machine appears to freeze, kicker goes into some sort of loop trying to open /usr/share/X11/locale/common/xlcUTF-8.so.2 which dosent exist
<Riddell> whatever that is
<ryanakca> bug 49901 can be closed... right? Is a complaint about katapult running slower than usual while amarok is adding music to it's database (which is cpu intensive, which explains the problem)... nobody has replied since 06-21
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 49901 in katapult "Katapult slows down to a near crawl when amarok is open" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/49901
<danimo> module ABI major version (0) doesn't match the server's version (1)
<danimo> drives me nuts
<imbrandon> heh
<imbrandon> ryanakca: yea i would say so
<danimo> imbrandon: any clue?
<imbrandon> no idea , unless something ftbs
<imbrandon> on the buildd's
<danimo> ftbs?
<imbrandon> faild to build from source
<abattoir_> danimo: dapper?
<imbrandon> but seeing as the packages have the same version number i'm kinda baffled tbh
<danimo> edgy
<danimo> afk brbv
<danimo> -v
<Riddell> Tonio_: ping, do you have the kio-locate .orig?
<Riddell> and diff and stuff
<imbrandon> hehe thats the new name for the upload sets "diff's n stuff's" hehehe just teasin ;)
<imbrandon> whoop i guess that means not right now ....
<Lure> kdelibs build failed due to new media patch :-(
<Lure> http://librarian.launchpad.net/3971835/buildlog_ubuntu-edgy-i386.kdelibs_4%3A3.5.4-0ubuntu5_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<imbrandon> gah /me looks
<Tm_T> kwwii_: hi :)
<Lure> same with kubuntu-default-settings: http://librarian.launchpad.net/3977430/buildlog_ubuntu-edgy-i386.kubuntu-default-settings_1%3A6.10-14_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<Lure> :-(
<Riddell> bah
<Hobbsee> make[1] : Entering directory `/tmp/buildd/xine-lib-1.1.2'
<Hobbsee> cd . && /bin/bash /root/xine/new/main/xine-lib-1.1.2/missing --run aclocal-1.9 -I m4
<Hobbsee> /bin/bash: /root/xine/new/main/xine-lib-1.1.2/missing: No such file or directory
<Hobbsee> oh dear.
<imbrandon> gah it dident apply the patch again
<imbrandon> Trying patch debian/patches/kubuntu_57_nomediaioslave_fileio.diff at level 1...0...2...failure.
<imbrandon> make: *** [debian/stamp-patched]  Error 1
<imbrandon> is that some of the funny char stuff you was talking about ?>
<Riddell> hmm, it applied for me
<imbrandon> i wish it was more verbose when it dosent apply
<imbrandon> them ;(
<imbrandon> gah phone bbiab
<danimo> oh, for some reason there is xserver-xorg-driver* and xserver-oxrg-video*
<Riddell> imbrandon: the error is in the debian/patches/ directory
<danimo> but the nvidia propritary driver is unusable at this point
<imbrandon> yea the nvidia binary drivers ( and ati afaik ) dont work with xorg 7.1 yet
<imbrandon> Riddell: yea i know, its with the last patch but i just dunno WHY it dident apply hehe
<imbrandon> food time then i'll see if i can figure it out
<ryanakca> can I close all the old bugs (1.5 months and over ) that no one has replied to and that don't seem to be a problem now (on edgy)?
<Hobbsee> ryanakca: yep
<Riddell> imbrandon: patch errors give log files in debian/patches
<jjesse> ryanakca: i usually mark them as rejected w/ a nice comment about how there has been no response and you are closing the bug due to that
<Riddell> ryanakca: add that they are welcome to re-open if they can stuff reproduce in current edgy 
<imbrandon> Riddell: ahh nice ok, cool  dident realize that, will look after food
<ryanakca> jjesse: or if it just isn't a problem anymore, "Fix Released"?
<ryanakca> Riddell: kk
<Hobbsee> sigh.  this package is being painful.
* Hobbsee tries to see if the package in the repos currently will ftbfs as well.
* Tm_T uses sisters laptop as edgy testground ] ;=
<Riddell> imbrandon: kdelibs fail was just me being silly
<Hobbsee> Riddell: but you're suppposed to be perfect, surely?  :P
<Tm_T> sir Riddell is
* Tm_T hides
* Hobbsee notes the increase in email, due to ryanakca :)
<Hobbsee> it must be bugday, or close to it
<ryanakca> Hobbsee: lol
<Tm_T> hehe
* ryanakca works harder on triaging so that Hobbsee's inbox is filled with more junk mail
<Tm_T> I need apartment :(
<Hobbsee> ryanakca: haha
<ryanakca> Tm_T: why don't you do what some guy did... trade from a little red paper clip all the way up to a house
<Tm_T> nah
<Tm_T> ryanakca: you mean build a house by using paperclips ?
<Tm_T> you have any idea how cold it is here in finland during long dark winter?
<ryanakca> Tm_T: no... he traded a paperclip for a pen for a door nob for a coleman stove, etc  http://oneredpaperclip.blogspot.com/
<Tm_T> nah
<ryanakca> Tm_T: can it be any colder than -40'C?
<Tm_T> ryanakca: sure
<ryanakca> sweet
* ryanakca loves cold
<Tm_T> in normal winter we play ice hockey out there and it's only -25'C ;)
<Tm_T> or something, I can't play hockey anymore :(
<Riddell> Hobbsee: of course I am, it's a bug in patch that it can't apply already applied patches
<Hobbsee> Riddell: hah
<Hobbsee> Riddell: yeah, right
* Hobbsee is still trying to figure otu what the heck is borking here.
<Riddell> Hobbsee: want me to look at it?
<Hobbsee> Riddell: give me ~5 or so mins, then yeah
* Hobbsee is trying it rebuilding, and will see what on earth is wrong
<ryanakca> Can kde apps use the upstream .pot/.po ? (It was included in the source's po/ )
<Riddell> ryanakca: of course
<ryanakca> Riddell: kk, ty
<Hobbsee> APPLYING PATCH: automake.diff
<Hobbsee> ah ha....
<ryanakca> Riddell: what would I put in cdbs debian/rules for a premade .pot... I found the part on creating one... just not using a premade one..
* Hobbsee wonders where the heck that has come from, and what it is doing.
<Riddell> ryanakca: nothing, it'll get picked up automatically by the buildds
<Riddell> ryanakca: is it in po/ ?
<Mez> Riddell: love the hat :D
<Riddell> Mez: I still have no idea which photo nixternal took it from
<nixternal> hehe
<nixternal> it is hidden in your pictures section of your website
<Mez> Riddell: at least you've finally got a hackergotchi
<Mez> I believe the people at Novell made mine :D
<Hobbsee> hey Mez 
<Mez> hey sarah
<Hobbsee> is there any sane reason why there would be a diff in the source dir?  ie, not in the debian/ dir?
<Riddell> Hobbsee: you can put your source changes outside debian/ it's just considered bad practice these days and is very hard to maintai
<Riddell> maintain
<Mez> Riddell: whats the status on hct atm ?
<Hobbsee> Riddell: right.....
<Riddell> Mez: not changed as far as I know
<Riddell> Mez: see the NoMoreSourcePackages spec though
<Hobbsee> hct?
<Mez> No feature specifications match your criteria] 
<Riddell> my criteria?
<Mez> nvm
<Hobbsee> Riddell: whinge.  i give up :P
<Riddell> me too, debtags is weird
<Hobbsee> Riddell: want to help me out please?
<Hobbsee> Riddell: i want to add the contents of the patch in http://buntudot.org/people/~hobbsee/xine-lib.debdiff
<bddebian> Heya
<bddebian> Hi Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> hey bddebian 
<Mez> Hobbsee, whats the problem with adding the patch ?
<Riddell> what the heck is m4b?
<seaLne> aac apparently
<Hobbsee> Mez: it screws with automake, etc, and makes the package not build.
<Hobbsee> Riddell: think along the lines of mp3, m4a, etc
<Hobbsee> that patch is from kde bugs, pretty much
<Riddell> what's m4a?
<bddebian> 1 less than m4b?
<Hobbsee> haha
* bddebian hides
<Hawkwind> Hah
<Hobbsee> another file type?
<ryanakca> Riddell: back, yep, it po/
<Hawkwind> m4a is an audio file type similar to mp3
<Hawkwind> m4a is the given/used name for mpeg 4 files
<Hobbsee> Riddell: ther'es a bug # if you want it
* Hobbsee dies quietly in the corner
* ryanakca takes Hobbsee's pointy stick and starts poking people! muahahaha
* Hobbsee gets out her whip and uses it on ryanakca. you leave my long pointy stick alone, and get back to bugsquashing.
<Hobbsee> :P
* Hobbsee puts her whip back in her back pocket for safe keeping.  that always seems to come in handy...
<Mez> Whip?
* Mez ponders
<Hobbsee> Mez: what are you pondering?
<Hobbsee> Mez: it's useful to make people behave :P
* ryanakca uses his photon death ray on Hobbsee
<ryanakca> (hey... i'm not very imaginative... give me a break :P )
* Hobbsee shines a very powerful green laser into ryanakca's eyes.
* Hobbsee is getting a degree in them, after all :P
<seaLne> you want to be an optician?
<nixternal> imbrandon: ping?
<imbrandon> pong
<ryanakca> oooh... green!
<Hobbsee> seaLne: optoelectronics, not optics to do with eyes
<nixternal> you package kflickr yet?
<imbrandon> yup and uploaded
<imbrandon> you sleep too long ;)
<nixternal> k..i was gonna do it if you hadn't...gotta run to the gym...bbiab
<imbrandon> l8tr
<Riddell> what's optoelectronics?
<nixternal> LEDs
<nixternal> light emitting via glass...LEDs, Fiber Optics
<nixternal> OLED
<nixternal> stuff like that..ok bbiab now for sure ;)
<Hobbsee> Riddell: yeah.  that stuff.  check wikipedia :)
* Hobbsee hugs Riddell for the 20 billionth person to ask that question.
<Riddell> Hobbsee: xine seems to be compiling for me
<Hobbsee> Riddell: even with that patch, etc, in?
<Riddell> yes
<Hobbsee> Riddell: cool.  can you upload it for me then please?  :P
<Riddell> I'll let it finish compiling, then sure
<Hobbsee> Riddell: thankyou :)
<Hobbsee> actually, not being able to upload to main is not *that* much of an inconvenience.
<Hobbsee> amarok people will be happy :)
<Hobbsee> universe was more of the problem, just due to sheer number
* Hobbsee bugs allee 
* allee shudders
<seaLne> any suggestions on how to check if a specific model of ati graphics card is supported, the family is listed in the man page
<Hobbsee> allee: did you see my message a couple of days ago?  :)
* allee relaxes
<allee> Hobbsee: no
* allee at least does not remember
<Hobbsee> allee: right.  knemo in debian has a dependancy of kdelibs-bin, does it not?
<allee> Hobbsee: yes: control:Depends: kdelibs-bin, kicker, net-tools, ${shlibs:Depends}
<Hobbsee> allee: kdelibs-bin is not in debian unstable?
* Hobbsee could not properly research this, as she's not running debian.
<Hobbsee> forgot about checking the ftp site though
* Hobbsee is lazy, like that
<allee> Hobbsee: ah, right. I remember something like this.
* allee has no sid too ;)
<imbrandon> chroots are your friend ;)
<Riddell> config.status: error: cannot find input file: Makefile.in
<Riddell> Hobbsee: ho hum
<Hobbsee> allee: happened in edgy, that's why.  according to p.d.o, unstable has no kdelibs-bin.  now, assuming kdelibs-bin also got merged into kdelibs4c2a, you need to remove kdelibs-bin from debian unstable as well.  which means that i can sync knemo :)
<Hobbsee> Riddell: yeah, exactly.
<Hobbsee> Riddell: yet without my patch, it builds just fine.
<allee> imbrandon: yeap chroot I have ;)
<imbrandon> ;)
<imbrandon> brandon@voyager:~$ dchroot -c sid -d
<imbrandon> I: [sid chroot]  Running shell: /bin/bash
<imbrandon> (debian_sid)brandon@voyager:~$                 
<imbrandon> ;)
<Hobbsee> ack.  my earlier statement didnt make sense.
<yuriy> g'morning
<Hobbsee> hey yuriy 
<yuriy> kwwii: i gave glossiness another shot
<ryanakca> all kde apps must have a man page included in packaging?
<Hobbsee> ryanakca: yep
<Hobbsee> woot!  i got paid!
<yuriy> kwwii: i think i overdid it though https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KDEGuidanceWineSpec/KdeGuidanceWineProgress
<ryanakca> lol
* ryanakca thinks Hobbsee is really really generous *hopeful grin*
<Hobbsee> ryanakca: hah.
<Hobbsee> my aussie money wouldnt be worth much to you
* Hobbsee needs it for things like petrol, anyway :P
<Hobbsee> and phone credit
<ryanakca> hmmm... AUD = 0.850493 CAD .... still worth it :)
<kwwii> yuriy: looks much better though
<allee> Hobbsee: paid?  Is this unusual behaviour when one has a job in down under? :)
<Hobbsee> allee: hehe.  sometimes it feels like it.
<ryanakca> gas... I remember a while back it was 60 a litre... and we would have found 90 outrageously expensive... now we consider it cheap
<Hobbsee> allee: they pay me on a tuesday night, which kinda sucks.  especially when i want the money for petrol on tuesday morning :P
<allee> Hobbsee: buy a bike ;)
<allee> Hobbsee: how far's your Uni and job away?
<Hobbsee> allee: cant ride one :P
<Hobbsee> allee: job is about 10 mins, uni is 20-25, up to 45
* Hobbsee got there in 15 mins actually.
* Hobbsee looks around for any police
<Hobbsee> i think i was speeding....a bit...or a lot...
<ryanakca> lol
<allee> oh, oh!
* ryanakca thinks we should rename this to #kubuntu-develandofftopic
<Hobbsee> allee: it's a bit too hilly for bikes around here.
<Hobbsee> allee: and completely unsafe
<Hobbsee> ryanakca: well....
<allee> Hobbsee: as long as you drive car I can imagine <duck>
<Hobbsee> allee: hahahaha!
* Hobbsee makes a note to run over allee when he's next in au.
<Hobbsee> allee: i've never crashed into anyone else. they've crashed into me, or i've had some close calls though
<Hobbsee> and it all went silent...
* Hobbsee blames ryanakca 
<Tm_T> yeah!
* Tm_T hides
<ryanakca> lol... silent
* Hobbsee contempltaes uni later today
<Hobbsee> i need to be on time to it :(
<Hobbsee> wb abattoir 
* ryanakca pulls out his pipes and plays "The Mucking of Geordie's Pyre"
* Hobbsee FINGERS IN EARS!!!
<abattoir> Hobbsee: thanks... silly kwin... crashes when cpu reaches a 100% :(
<Hobbsee> ouchy
<allee>   * control: remove Depends: kdelibs-bin.  kdelibs-bin was merged into
<allee>     kdelibs4c2a. kdelibs4c2a is added via ${shlibs:Depends}.  Thx Hobbsee
<allee>     for reminding me (again and again :).
<Hobbsee> allee: :D
<Hobbsee> allee: and now i can wait, and then sync it.
* Hobbsee hugs allee 
<allee> Hobbsee: I'll ask for a 0.4.4-2 upload
<Hobbsee> allee: in debian or ubuntu?
<Hobbsee> or both?
<allee> Hobbsee: mhh, I thought only debian and then sync to kubuntu.  When I universe freeze?
<allee> s/I/is/
<Hobbsee> allee: 
<Hobbsee> allee: i'll take care of ubuntu if you want - MOM will show the updated version
<Hobbsee> sept 23 or something
<allee> Hobbsee: great
* Hobbsee dreads the thought of edgy+1 MOM.
* Hobbsee will likely have lots of packages with her name on them.
<imbrandon> by this rate youll be co-cto by then and wont have to do them ;)
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: co-cto?
<imbrandon> chief tech officer ( e. g. mdz's title )
* Hobbsee splutters
<Hobbsee> yeah right ;P
<imbrandon> it was a joke ;)
<ryanakca> <sarcasm>writing man pages is fun!!!</sarcasm>
<Hobbsee> ryanakca: why do you think i dont put packages into NEW?  :P
<ryanakca> hmmm... dunno... why? :P
<imbrandon> heh man pages arent tooo bad ;)
<Mez> hehe :D stories of LRL are coming back to me
<Mez> I need to find that picture of the Kubuntu CD display we set up in pizza hut
<seaLne> heh
<Mez> seaLne, I wonder if she actually went home and tried kubuntu ?
<Tonio_> re
<Tonio_> kwwii_: ping ?
<seaLne> who knows :)
<imbrandon> Riddell: I FOUND IT ..... LOL
<Mez> seaLne, I should go back and ask her :P
<seaLne> bug #57289 is really pissing me off, i havent been able to use my main machine for about 10 min now :(
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 57289 in kdebase "kicker & kwin sit in infinite loop using nearly 100% CPU" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/57289
<Riddell> imbrandon: what?
<imbrandon> the pic nixternal used for the gotchi ;)
<imbrandon> Riddell: http://jriddell.org/photos/2005-08-20-wgyf-liz-jonathan.jpg
<Riddell> well well, so it is
<imbrandon> heh
<danimo> http://www.kdedevelopers.org/node/2283 << wannahave :)
<ryanakca> Hobbsee: heh... I just figured it out... "kdemangen.pl /usr/bin/kdeapp"  :)  instant man page
<Hobbsee> oh wow, cool :)
<danimo> Hobbsee: isn't it? :)
<Riddell> I'm curious to know how the All Programmes works
<Hobbsee> woo.  finally got thru level 6 of supertux :)
<imbrandon> looks like a mix between slab and kbfx 
<Tonio_> hey danimo
<imbrandon> i ahve been waiting for this from them for AGES
<Tonio_> danimo: nice you're here to discuss that horrible bug... imbrandon doesn't any issue, nore seaLne
<danimo> heya Tonio_
<imbrandon> Riddell: most likely how it works in slab with another window
<Tonio_> danimo: that's a complete nonsense...
<danimo> yeah
<Tonio_> the point is that there is an issue, definitly...
<danimo> yes
<imbrandon> hahah infact it looks like they riped off the suse kbfx theme for that 
<imbrandon> hrm
<danimo> Tonio_: but how to track it down?
<Tonio_> danimo: dunno......
<danimo> imbrandon: well, there is a lot more code behind that
<Tonio_> kde logs are not very easy to use
<danimo> imbrandon: only the button is from kbfx
<imbrandon> i would love to see that in action though 
<danimo> imbrandon: well, ask beineri for the code :)
<imbrandon> the rest of the theme is too it looks like danimo
<danimo> not sure if they will hand it out before they release it themselves, though
<Tonio_> Riddell: any idea how to track that bug ? the "cd not visible in konq"
<Tonio_> I must say I don't see any way to track this...
<Riddell> Tonio_: nope
<imbrandon> danimo: would it not be in svn ?
<danimo> imbrandon: well, point is kbfx is just a theme, this start menu has more semantics behind it
<danimo> imbrandon: read the text, it's a development from the opensuse project
<imbrandon> danimo: have you used the spinx kbfx ?
<danimo> nope
<Tonio_> danimo: who is responsible for this in kde ?
<imbrandon> heh there is alot of code behind that too 
<Riddell> Tonio_: aseigo
<Tonio_> Riddell: well he doesn't look very respondive to my mails anyway ;) probably very buzy with kde4
<danimo> Tonio_: what?
<Tonio_> danimo: the optical medias management
<kwwii_> Tonio_: hi, did you need something from me
<kwwii_> ?
<Tonio_> kwwii_: yes
<danimo> heya kwwii_
<Tonio_> kwwii_: I just noticed there is an evil bug on lipstik style : http://www.planetemu.net/temp/capture1.png
<kwwii_> howdy danimo
<Tonio_> kwwii_: I was wondering your plans concerning the kde style to use for edgy
<kwwii_> ouch
* Hobbsee notes that walking off a cliff in supertux is NOT COOL!
<Tonio_> kwwii_: cause we eventually can switch to plastik, since they are very, very close
<kwwii_> Tonio_: good question, no plans to changes things now, but perhaps if we can find something better it would be good
<danimo> Hobbsee: walking off a cliff in RL isn't cool either :)
<imbrandon> Riddell: this shows the full all applications http://home.kde.org/~binner/kickoff/sneak_preview.html
<Tonio_> kwwii_: well plastik is not a clone of lipstik, but the difference is very, very little
<Hobbsee> danimo: true that.  cant admit i've ever tried that.
<Mez> Hobbsee, unless you're a lemming
<Hobbsee> Mez: hehe. i'm nto a lemming
<Tonio_> my opinion would be to switch the default team, since we may not have any time to fix lipstik
<Tonio_> kwwii_: what would you sugest ?
<kwwii_> Tonio_: turn the seperators off :-)
<Tonio_> kwwii_: bah... they are usefull since the configuration is possible by clicking them :)
<Riddell> imbrandon: hmm, flash
<Tonio_> kwwii_: ever tried plastik ?
<Tonio_> 90% people wouldn't even see the difference with lipstik
<imbrandon> it shows a good 5 minutes of useage though
<imbrandon> Riddell: ^^
<Tonio_> and plastik doesn't bug
<imbrandon> man that would be SWEET to stick in edgy
<imbrandon> it would blow their sox off as far as candy
<Riddell> Mez: katapult 0.3 does double delete on backspace too
<Hobbsee> Riddell: did you figure out what on earth was wrong with that patch?
<danimo> Tonio_: btw: the vpn integration in knm still doesn't work in edgy :(
<Tonio_> kwwii_: the point is that art is your job so you decide :)
<Riddell> Hobbsee: nope, autoblah is still being evil
<Tonio_> danimo: it does as long as you have the vpn modules installed
<Tonio_> danimo: I'm using it
* danimo checks
<Hobbsee> Riddell: hehe, fair enough.  you did see the comment while building, and in debian/rules, didnt you?
<Tonio_> but the modules are gtk based, which sucks a bit
<Riddell> abattoir: new oem-config in edgy
<Tonio_> at least openvpn works here
<Riddell> abattoir: could you merge with colin and see if we can get a working version?
<ryanakca> danimo: sweet screenshot... wannahaveaswell :)
<Tonio_> danimo: we need to get the vpn packages in the repos btw
<danimo> Tonio_: I have the openvpn package installed
<Tonio_> danimo: and nothing ?
<kwwii_> Tonio_: might be a good idea to just use plastik
<danimo> Tonio_: 
<kwwii_> since that is properly tested for years already
<danimo> Tonio_: no
<Tonio_> danimo: can be an issue with the package eventually, I compiled it
<Tonio_> I remember that the packages I found on the net were causing this kindof issue
<Tonio_> kwwii_: okay. Riddellwould you be okay too ? I would change kds in this case
<danimo> imbrandon: oh, and click on the screenie to see how far it is away from kfbx
<abattoir> Riddell: yes, i've been speaking w/ him.. i'm just checking the changes...
<Tonio_> danimo: maybe you can remove the package and compile from source
<danimo> Tonio_: huh? they are from the edgy repo
<imbrandon> danimo: yea i seeen
<Tonio_> this is the way I did and I used it until 2 weeks ago. No vpn acces anymore since I left my company ;)
<abattoir> Riddell: he said i could ping him... and he'd merge my changes :)
<Tonio_> danimo: they are available now ? cool ;) I didn't figured out this
<danimo> Tonio_: another bug to fix then
<Tonio_> danimo: yep, can you report ?
<Tonio_> I will give a shot to the patches provided for knm, maybe one is a bit destructive ;)
<danimo> Tonio_: which ones?
<Tonio_> the point is I dokn't understand why it worked for me...
<danimo> Tonio_: issue numbers?
<imbrandon> danimo: yea talking to Beineri now in PM
<Tonio_> the nodialup one
<Tonio_> maybe we removed a bit to much of code
<danimo> Tonio_: dialup one?
<Riddell> abattoir: let me test them first, we don't want him to try a merge and find problems you've overlooked :)
<Tonio_> danimo: is the knm + vpn issue already reported ?
<Riddell> Tonio_: hmm, spose so
<abattoir> Riddell: sure :)
<danimo> Tonio_: didn't check
<danimo> Tonio_: trying to purge and reinstall the packages first
<danimo> Tonio_: since I had them from an official repository before edgy
<danimo> Tonio_: so just to be safe
<Tonio_> Riddell: translate(spose, en_EN); please ;)
<Tonio_> danimo: yup
<danimo> Tonio_: odd, it's gone now
<danimo> Tonio_: so it was not in repo :(
<Hobbsee> night all
<danimo> Tonio_: where did you get it then?
<danimo> bye Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> Riddell: hope you get that autohell worked out.
<Tonio_> danimo: ah !!! I was astonished by this :) probably first compile to check, that's the way I did
<danimo> Tonio_: where can I get the sources?
<Tonio_> danimo: I don't remember where... probably on the redhat svn or something since they are developped by redhat
<Tonio_> danimo: or if you get the package, grab the tarball ;)
<imbrandon> welcome Beineri
<Tonio_> you may found an rpm source repo from suse eventually
<imbrandon> danimo Riddell : i was just asking him about the kickoff code
<Tonio_> I installed it month ago so I don't remember
<Riddell> if I could install flash I could look at it, but guess Tonio_'s flash fix isn't in yet
<imbrandon> Beineri: its a bit hetic in here at time, and others dead, this is one of the hetic times
<imbrandon> Riddell: i uploaded it a few hours ago
<imbrandon> should be in
<imbrandon> Beineri: is the code in svn somewhere we can poke at it at all ?
* nixternal punches in ready for work!
<Tonio_> Riddell: isn't it ? it was uploaded this morning....
<imbrandon> Tonio_: i'll check LP now
<Tonio_> Riddell: you can install firefox, which autoinstalls flash, and then konq can use it too
<Riddell> imbrandon, Tonio_: got it now; needed apt-get update
<imbrandon> ahh
<Tonio_> Riddell: ah great :)
<nixternal> anything needing specific testing that could be dangerous...sling my way...i have created a new edgy testing monster....it is screaming for pain
<imbrandon> nixternal: we're all perusing Beineri's blog post about a new kicker menu 50x better than kbfx it looks like
<imbrandon> nixternal: http://home.kde.org/~binner/kickoff/sneak_preview.html  if you have flash installed
<nixternal> i seen it
<nixternal> it is nothing more than a hacked kbfx theme
<imbrandon> no its lots more 
<nixternal> kde-look has a bunch of those menus already to download
<imbrandon> i thought that at first too
<nixternal> i have played with them
<imbrandon> no no
<nixternal> pretty cool
<nixternal> really
<imbrandon> look at what it does, its alot more than kbfx is unless there has been a MAJOR rehaul
<nixternal> it looks like the other menus on kde-look.org to me..actually a tad bit cleaner than most
<imbrandon> look closer, your glancing and not paying attn
<imbrandon> i'mtelling you having worked on the kbfx code alot, its leaps and bounds above it
<ryanakca> imbrandon: that's sweet...
<imbrandon> context menu's , tabs , serarch
<imbrandon> it would be alot of code overhauls if that was kbfx
<danimo> Tonio_: http://cvs.gnome.org/viewcvs/NetworkManager/vpn-daemons/
<Beineri> imbrandon: it's only in our internal svn for now. but we plan to have it in openSUSE 10.2 Alpha 4...
<imbrandon> Beineri: nice , any eat or can we maybe get a tarbal to play with ?
<imbrandon> s/eat/eta
<Riddell> imbrandon: if it's in opensuse you'll be able to get the source
<imbrandon> kinda test the stability etc ( not to say you write something that will crash every click lol )
<imbrandon> Riddell: oh i know
<imbrandon> but not till alpha 4
<imbrandon> heh
<imbrandon> i have factory installed on the amd64
<Beineri> imbrandon: eta for Alpha 4 is 7 Sep so it will land in Factory, svn.kde.org, kde-look.org some days before...
<Beineri> stability is a good point ;-)
<imbrandon> cool ;)
<DaSkreech> raphink: Hallo
<Beineri> keyboard navigation has still some flaws ;-(
<raphink> hi DaSkreech
<imbrandon> if its days before sept 7 then we can squeese it in possibly 
<Beineri> and fyi, it's a big patch to Kicker itself - not some applet you can package/install separately.
<imbrandon> ;)
<DaSkreech> I hear you are the daddy :)
<imbrandon> ohh very cool 
<Tonio_> Riddell: interesting in testing that kickoff ?
<Beineri> imbrandon: beware of
<Tonio_> edgy look like the good release to test new stuff no ?
<imbrandon> Tonio_: thats what we're talking about
<danimo> Tonio_: wow, there's a lot of gnome stuff in the openvpn plugin
<Beineri> openSUSE has months to stabilize/bugfix it :-)
<nixternal> imbrandon: http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php?content=41033
<nixternal> that has all the same stuff..just placed differently
<Tonio_> danimo: yes, they are gtk based
<DaSkreech> raphink: How do I debug an X issue with no errors?
<nixternal> there is another one out there that isn't on kde-look as well..and it might be in the opensuse wiki actually for you to dl
<Tonio_> all the configuration is gtk dialog, you only get a link in knm in fact
<danimo> Tonio_: we could change that you know? :)
<raphink> DaSkreech: what do you want to debug if there's no errors?
<imbrandon> nixternal: no i have used the kbfx code it dosent ahve the context menus and alot of the other kio intergration
<imbrandon> Beineri: heh yea i know
<DaSkreech> The lack of KDE goodness?
<imbrandon> Beineri: it could possibly be packaged as kicker2 and conflick/provide it though for an either or type thing
<imbrandon> in the initial testing
<danimo> imbrandon: btw: kickstart depends on beagle, at least the search part
<imbrandon> danimo: not a problem so does kery and others
<Beineri> danimo: what is kickstart?
<imbrandon> kerry*
<danimo> Beineri: wrr, kickoff
<Beineri> Linux on Amiga?
<imbrandon> hahaha
<danimo> Beineri: it's tempting to confuse them. admint it!
<Beineri> danimo: not the whole search part stuff
<imbrandon> kio-beagle and kerry both use the beagle back end
<danimo> imbrandon: is beagle in main now?
<Tonio_> danimo: what do you mean by "change this" except redevelopping the full vpn modules ?
<imbrandon> not sure but i think its on its way, if its not wouldent be hard to get it in for edgy+1 where this would target
<danimo> Tonio_: not all of it
<DaSkreech> Back to here :-)
<danimo> Tonio_: but it's only two dialogs that are actually depending on gtk
<DaSkreech> I have no errors however X will not start
<imbrandon> danimo: seeing how mono and other mono apps are in main already no many deps would be brought in
<Beineri> shoudln't edgy+1 include kde4 with whatever first class menu it then has? :-)
<danimo> imbrandon: well, mono is a differen beast :)
<danimo> Beineri: I think it's more like edgy+2 :)
<Beineri> danimo: pessimist
<danimo> Beineri: or will opensuse 10.3 have KDE 4 by default? :)
<imbrandon> heh
<Tonio_> danimo: how about the conf, doesn't it depend on gconf I think ?
<Beineri> danimo: maybe, opensuse 10.3 is fall 2007 stuff
<imbrandon> getting this in universe shouldnt be a problem for edgy but edgy+1 for main if at all
<nixternal> imbrandon: ok, i can see some major differences in it..however setup/design looks very close to a kbfx menu to me...i see the added kio stuff, and some of the functions are neat...but after watching the application stuff with multiple child directories..it would become annoying if i had to go up to the top just to go back one directory..but cool nonetheless
<danimo> Beineri: I still think Spring 2007 is rather optimisic for the final of 4.0
<Beineri> danimo: mhm wait, what "by default" do you mean? :-)
<imbrandon> nixternal: still better than a  kmenu circa windows 95, besides i'm sure suse r&d put lots of hours in useability in this ;)
<danimo> Beineri: well, that's the other thing....
<Beineri> imbrandon: sure, you know "Novell - word leading in creating usable desktop start menuS" ;-)
<Beineri> world even
<imbrandon> heh
<imbrandon> yea i fell in love with slab but i hate gnome ;)
<imbrandon> lol
<DaSkreech> raphink: When you get a moment can you ping me or look at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/21402 and see if anything stands out. Thanks
<imbrandon> well i dont hate it but .....
<imbrandon> ;)
<DShepherd> imbrandon: usp nicer in my humble opinion
<raphink> DaSkreech: sorry I'm going to leave work now
<imbrandon> usp ?
* nixternal likes the kmenu circa 95...it is easy to use, and straight forward
<nixternal> im all about simplicity..and kmenu can't get any simpler *just made that word up*
<DaSkreech> raphink: heading home?
<raphink> yes DaSkreech
<DaSkreech> will you have a moment then?
<imbrandon> nixternal: says who? dude everyone hates the kmenu , hit kde.org once in a while ;)
<imbrandon> xfce = simple , kde = useable ;)
<nixternal> i like it, and im sticking to it
<nixternal> you can't teach an old dog new tricks, well at least this one ;)
<DaSkreech> e = short to say
<imbrandon> sure i can when i file the main inclusion report and upload it ;)
<imbrandon> lol
<DShepherd> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=222546 <-- usp.. hmmm.. nice
<imbrandon> ugh forums
<DaSkreech> Haha
<DShepherd> hehe
<imbrandon> ouch thats a monster and ugly
<DShepherd> imbrandon: :-P
<imbrandon> could they have made it any bigger ?
<imbrandon> imho looks like a slab rippoff not as polished
<Tonio_> raphink: ping ?
<DShepherd> slab sucks... really comparted to usp
<imbrandon> hrm i guess thats why i stick with kde ;)
<raphink> pong Tonio_
<Tonio_> raphink: tu pourrais m'uploader un kds ?
<Tonio_> c'est pas lourd ;)
<raphink> Tonio_: quand je rentre chez moi
<Tonio_> oki
<Tonio_> je te send le mail en attendant :)
<Tonio_> merci ma poule
* DaSkreech waves
<toma> hi
<imbrandon> heya toma
<allee> hi toma
<toma> anyone know what happened to xorg-dapper earlier today?
<Mez> toma, http://ubuntudemon.wordpress.com/2006/08/22/latest-dapper-xserver-xorg-upgrade-might-break-the-xserver/
<nixternal> heh, ubuntu-demon is going to turn his blog into the "AP" of the technology world with all that he posts ;)
<imbrandon> he needs to consolidate some post and not spam planet with that crap imho , but thats just me, i hate to see 5 post in one day by the same person
<imbrandon> EVERY day
<imbrandon> that and wasent X fixed like less than an hour after it was botched ?
<imbrandon> see that was an error of less than an hour and he gets comments like this , that pisses me off ....
<imbrandon> i am halfway of reinstalling ubuntu when i saw this sheezzmakes me have second thought on goin back to fedoraor maybe open suse..if this ever happens again u know what distro will be in my pc.. i wanna know who is responsible for this hell? :(
<imbrandon> </quote>
<imbrandon> 98% of users never even say the upgrade before it was fixed
<toma> imbrandon: even for me it took me quite some time to fix it
<imbrandon> toma but you are one of the few that updated in that time
<kwwii_> Riddell: http://bootsplash.org/windowDecoGradient.png  & http://bootsplash.org/kubuntu_buttons.tar.bz2
<toma> imbrandon: sure, but the result is a horrible situation, most users can not fix such a thing
<toma> and if it hit me, it hit others ;-)
<Tonio_> kwwii_: love that
<DaSkreech> X sucks :-P
<nixternal> hey, is there a way to get konversation to default to port 8001 to prevent the DCC exploit?
<nixternal> i know there is a way
<nixternal> bad wording there
<nixternal> it needs to be implemented from the get go for Freenode in the default settings
<kwwii_> Riddell: #7C67AB
<Riddell> good idea
<kwwii_> and #5B4B7D
<htraki> hello to all
<Riddell> htraki!
* DaSkreech waves
<htraki> Ive problem with the new xserver-xorg-core pacakge 10.3:After upgrading wont start X11 anymore
<htraki> My video card radeon 9250
<htraki> Says:no screen found
<kwwii_> Tonio_: wait till you see the new buttons in action...the animation is pretty cool now :-)
<Tonio_> kwwii_: hehe
<DaSkreech> htraki: Update to 10.4
<htraki> where can I find it?
<htraki> I use the at mirror it has only 10.3
<Hawkwind> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<Hawkwind> Most all mirrors have the new package now
<Hawkwind> se.archive.ubuntu.com does for sure as many others do
<DaSkreech> Hawkwind: Mine doesn't I grabebd it from packages.ubuntu.com
<Hawkwind> DaSkreech: Take a hint, use a better mirror :P
* Hawkwind Hides
<htraki> Which do U recommend ?
<Hawkwind> I'm sure by tonight or tomorrow just about all of them should have it
<Hawkwind> htraki: I use se.archive.ubuntu.com personally
<nixternal> ubuntu-devel is a different monster thats for sure...i was just reinformed as to why i use Kubuntu as well ;)
<DaSkreech> Hawkwind: Gets 7 years of bad luck over Hawkwind's head
<Hawkwind> DaSkreech: Hah
<htraki> thx 4 your help guys, bye
* DaSkreech waves
<DaSkreech> raphink: If you have anytime ping me :)
<imbrandon> night nigth folks , time for my nap 
<DaSkreech> Night
<imbrandon> Riddell: i'll finish up that .hidden stuff tomarrow ( aka tonight when i wake )
<imbrandon> c yall
<fdoving> nite imbrandon.
<Riddell> imbrandon_: oh yes, I spoke to keybuk and be kinday mumbled and wasn't to sure, so I think it'll be ok to upload .hidden files in / and /media and see who complains
<DaSkreech> kwwii: I couldn't load the links you gave earlier
<Tm_T> meh
<Tm_T> X fails to start in edgy :p
<kwwii> DaSkreech: what was the error?
<DaSkreech> No error
<DaSkreech> ust loaded up said done and I could see nothing and nothing happened
<kwwii> DaSkreech: hrm, no idea
<fdoving> Tm_T: which version? 
<fdoving> Tm_T: is that on nvidia? only x-related updates i've got for a while back.
<Tm_T> fdoving: ati
<DaSkreech> Bah Epiphany sucks
<Tm_T> I tried with "ati" and "radeon" driver, both ends up to "(EE) ATI(0): [dri]  DRIScreenInit Failed"
<DaSkreech> Tm_T: I'll one up you :)
<Tm_T> ?
<DaSkreech> I've tried all drivers XGL DRI and no DRI and I get no errors on any of them but X won't start  :)
<Tm_T> haha
<Tm_T> glad I didn't upgrade my workstation but my sisters laptop =)
<DaSkreech> So how do you debug something that is working but is obviously not working?
<Riddell> new and improved kwin-style-crystal uploaded, have fun when it compiles
<DaSkreech> Riddell: With Lubos patches? :)
<fdoving> Tm_T: when did you update? 
<Tm_T> fdoving: just
<Riddell> DaSkreech: ?  no
<DaSkreech> ok :)
<fdoving> xserver-xorg-video-fbdev, 
<fdoving> and xserver-xorg-video-nv xserver-xorg-video-savage
<fdoving> are the x-related updates i got just now.
<Tm_T> I see, doesn't help I afraid
<DShepherd> DaSkreech: ping
<nixternal> knot2 release date?  first person to answer correctly wins....A new car!
<Hawkwind> Today
<nixternal> wrong
<jjesse> this week?
<nixternal> hahah cheater
<nixternal> i need to know so i can finalize the EdgyEft/Knot2/Kubuntu page so it can get published
<Tm_T> nixternal: "knot2 is released in knot2 release day"
<Tm_T> ;--P
<nixternal> YOU WIN!!! send me a self addressed stamped envelope and I will send you your new car ;)
<Tm_T> whee!
<Tm_T> nixternal: small plastic one?or real steel? I like small steel cars :)
<nixternal> oh, just a picture i printed
<nixternal> ;)
<Tm_T> bah
<DaSkreech> Tm_T: if the enevelope didn't tip you off :)
<Tm_T> =)
<DaSkreech> Well time to format Kubuntu. Bye bye
<DShepherd> DaSkreech: reinstall is last last last resort
<DaSkreech> Yes but I need to get work done and End of wednesday is cutting close
<DaSkreech> I'll battle it out today but Tomorrow  a reinstall is second on my list
<DShepherd> I agree
<DShepherd> would it be too much to ask you to come for me DaSkreech??
<DaSkreech> Hmm
<DaSkreech> Lack of car
<DShepherd> otherwise i dont see me coming into office today..and food is there..
<DaSkreech> I can call a cab for you
<DShepherd> :-( we have vouchers?
<DaSkreech> We have vouchers :)
<DShepherd> ok.. 
<DShepherd> i'll call one then..
<DShepherd> soon
<DShepherd> not half ready yet
<ryanakca> how long is it before a "Needs Info" becomes an "Aged Needs Info"
<ryanakca> A month of no reply with more info? 2 months?
<crimsun> 1 month is my instinct
<crimsun> 2 months is more than generous
<ryanakca> kk
<ryanakca> ty
* ryanakca is looking for all the old "Need Info" in kubuntu and closing them
<Beineri> wasn't here someone with Flash problems?
* Beineri looks to Riddell 
<Beineri> anyway, there is now also a mpeg at the same place
<ryanakca> How do I recommend a different icon set for kubuntu-desktop?  (I know I have poor chances of success)
<ryanakca> http://linux.softpedia.com/progScreenshots/kNeu-Screenshot-5497.html
<danimo> Tonio_: I was mistaken: /dev/cdrom links to /dev/scd0, so it's really all sata
<danimo> re btw :)
* danimo drops a needle
<danimo> Riddell: ping?
<fdoving> amarok 1.4.2 just released. :)
<danimo> fdoving: yeah, go upgrade the packages :)
<fdoving> i'm on overtime, need to be in bed in -20 min.
<fdoving> i could look at it tomorrow if it's not already done when i get home from work.
<fdoving> now i'm off to bed.
<fdoving> nite.
#kubuntu-devel 2006-08-23
<Tonio_> danimo: hey
<Tonio_> danimo: that can explain the issue
<danimo> what issue?
<Tonio_> sco0 ;)
<Tonio_> scd0
<danimo> Tonio_: well, I looked on the wrong pc *blush* :)
<Tonio_> hehe
<Tonio_> does it work on the other ?
<danimo> Tonio_: so it's a pure SATA disk
<danimo> Tonio_: no idea, no edgy on there
<danimo> Tonio_: I was on there via ssh
<Tonio_> hum, I'm quite certain the problem is because we have scd0 as cdrom drivez
<Tonio_> the point is why did it work with dapper.......
<Tonio_> I suspect a udev change maybe
<Tonio_> or hal........
<Tonio_> or dbus ;
<Tonio_> ;)
<danimo> I doubt dbus
<danimo> either hal or udev
<Tonio_> looks quite impossible to fix, here is the point
<Tonio_> unless someone like aseigo looks at the error
<Tonio_> bug only a kde expert can fix this
<danimo> why aseigo?
<Tonio_> danimo: why not :)
<Tonio_> danimo: who else ?
<danimo> Tonio_: I think a udev wizard or a hal wizard might suffice
<danimo> Tonio_: but you can help me on another domain maybe
<Tonio_> danimo: ask !
<danimo> Tonio_: first of all: can we get a new lib into universe for edgy still?
<Tonio_> danimo: I think yes, universe isn't frozen at the moment
<danimo> Tonio_: ok, because amarok 1.4.2 has a new dependency to handle more multimedia devices
<Tonio_> okay
<danimo> Tonio_: I upgraded amarok and want to build it now
<danimo> Tonio_: I did adjust the directory and patches
<Tonio_> the target should probably by main then, but we need main inclusion report first
<Tonio_> okay
<Tonio_> danimo: the package should be revu first
<danimo> Tonio_: that's the plan :)
<Tonio_> 3 approval, then uploaded
<danimo> Tonio_: I got upload rights there
<Tonio_> danimo: great, so I can revu it quickly now, and ping riddell and raphink for example
<danimo> Tonio_: so how do I adjust the *.dsc file? simply rename it and add a new comment with dch -i?
<Tonio_> danimo: use debuild in the source tree
<danimo> Tonio_: I've only done this once ot twice :)
<Tonio_> did you get a source debian package ?
<danimo> Tonio_: that will adjust to automatically?
<Tonio_> yes that should
<Tonio_> but first, a little question
<danimo> Tonio_: yes, and I patched it with the patch tree
<Tonio_> is the lib in debian actually ?
<danimo> patch package even
<danimo> Tonio_: I didn't check, might not me
<danimo> be
<Tonio_> okay
<danimo> libmtp
<Tonio_> danimo: okay so just perform a debuild -S -sa in the source tree
<Tonio_> that will adjust the package with debian folder informations
<Tonio_> then upload on revu with dput revu ../*.changes
<Tonio_> that should be okay
<Tonio_> danimo: is that okay or can I help ?
<danimo> Tonio_: I can't remember that I uploaded changes files the last time
<danimo> Tonio_: for now I think I have to wait for the build deps to arrive
<danimo> Tonio_: and then for debbuild to finish
<danimo> Tonio_: does one do dch -i before or after debbuild?
<Tonio_> danimo: you cannot upload another than a changes file with dput :)
<Tonio_> that's not possible
<Tonio_> danimo: to build I would suggest pbuilder
<Tonio_> do you use it ?
<danimo> not atm, still waiting for upgrades from apt
<Tonio_> hum, my dog need to pee...
<Tonio_> sorry I'll be back in a minute
<ryanakca> How do I recommend a different icon set for kubuntu-desktop?  (I know I have poor chances of success)
<ryanakca> http://linux.softpedia.com/progScreenshots/kNeu-Screenshot-5497.html
<omeow> Riddell, I believe kwin just crashed and it involved the xinerama patches you did. http://omeow.ath.cx/kwincrash.log
<D4rkly> does anyone know where i can get compat-libstdc++, compat-libstdc++-devel from ?
<omeow> Might be wrong though.
<bddebian> Howdy
<D4rkly> does anyone know where i can get compat-libstdc++, compat-libstdc++-devel
<nixternal> sudo apt-get install libstdc++6-4.1-dev
<D4rkly> i had to get compat-libstdc++ rpm from fedora then use alien do make .deb
<Hobbsee> morning all!
<freeflying> moin Hobbsee 
<Hobbsee> heya freeflying :)
<Hobbsee> hmmm.  new kmn didnt fix the bug i was hoping for
* Hobbsee removes the config file, and tries again
<Hawkwind> Hey there Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> hey Hawkwind 
<Hobbsee> back later
<Hobbsee> imbrandon_: ping?
<Hobbsee> heya lnxkde 
<lnxkde> hi Hobbsee :)
<lnxkde> I have made 3 live cds following this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization/6.06 
<lnxkde> <lnxkde> and they work nicely for livecds, but when I want to install the installer crash almost when finishing the instalation
<lnxkde> I dont undestand the scripts and the guide is very easy to follow but I dont know why I cant get ubiquity to install my system like I want it
<Hobbsee> !pbuilder
<ubotu> pbuilder is a system to easily build packages in a clean chroot environment. To get started with PBuilder, see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/PbuilderHowto
<Sime> Hobbsee: ping
<Hobbsee> Sime: pong
<Sime> Hobbsee: did you package kde-systemsettings?
<Hobbsee> Sime: i believe imbrandon did
<Sime> Hobbsee: oh, in that case I'll go bug imbrandon_ 
<Sime> imbrandon_: ping
<Hobbsee> Sime: he hasnt been around in a day or so, and i cant ssh into his machine, so i'm not sure what's happened there
<Sime> ok, I've just been looking at kde-systemsettings and trying to work out why some files don't get installed. (kde-settings-general.directory for example)
<Hobbsee> i fixed a bug in that, i know that much
<Hobbsee> Sime: maybe as it's not listed in debian/rules?
<Hobbsee> Sime: where is kde-settings-general.directory anyway?
<danimo> moin
<danimo> Hobbsee: are you about to do amarok packages?
<Hobbsee> danimo: imbrandon_'s machine has screwed up -  i cant ssh into there, for some reason
<danimo> Hobbsee: I tried it yesterday and fucked up badly
<Hobbsee> danimo: what failed?
<danimo> Hobbsee: if you give me some hints, I can do it
<danimo> Hobbsee: some of the kubuntu diffs
<danimo> debian/patches/kubuntu_02_read_kubuntu_config.diff
<Hobbsee> Sime: ah.  found it.  do any of those .desktop files in that folder get installed?
<Hobbsee> Sime: and where are they supposed to get installed to?
<danimo> and who changed the adblock filter
<danimo> ?
<danimo> it's got red circles everywhere now
<danimo> looks more annoying than the actual ads
<danimo> (plus it hides things that are not actually ads)
<Riddell> ryanakca: you suggest it to kwwii
<Riddell> omeow: try reporting to seli
<Riddell> danimo: pong
<danimo> Riddell: any idea who wrote kubuntu_02_read_kubuntu_config.diff ?
<danimo> Riddell: it failed to merge, which is why I found it in first place.
<danimo> (in amarok, sorry)
<danimo> but it's just horribly wrong
<Hobbsee> danimo: i suspect you can delete it?
<danimo> Hobbsee: why?
<Hobbsee> danimo: depends what's in it
<Riddell> danimo: changelog suggests I wrote it
<danimo> Riddell: sorry, it's not really your fault it seems
<danimo> Riddell: the original code is wrong, you just adapted it
<danimo> Riddell: it doesn't use kconfig to find keys :(
<danimo> why oh why
<Hobbsee> danimo: might help if you pastebinned it
<Riddell> yes, maybe kconfig was too much of a startup time for a splash screen
<Riddell> however this'll be why you can't override the splash screen option :)
<danimo> Riddell: poor excuse if you ask me. the real reason is probably that they wanted to spare the creation of an entire kapplication
<danimo> Hobbsee: issue settled
<danimo> :)
<Hobbsee> danimo: cool :)
<Hobbsee> danimo: are you uploading amarok, then i'm applying my changes later, or what?
<danimo> Hobbsee: I still have to compile it. if you are further already..
<danimo> Hobbsee: btw: can we get libmtp in?
<Hobbsee> danimo: i'm happy to do it, i've already got some changes on it, but imbrandon's killed his machine, it seems, so i have no access
<Hobbsee> danimo: i would expect so.  want to package it?
<danimo> Hobbsee: yes, it's a new optional dependency, but we would have to get it into main I'm afraid
<danimo> (in the long term)
<danimo> So I'll first do it without
<Hobbsee> danimo: true that.  package it first, then we can look at bumping it into main
<Hobbsee> ah, here's imbrandon
<Hobbsee> HAH!
<Hobbsee> danimo: right, what did you find out?  i've got access again now :)
<danimo> Hobbsee: one of the patches needs adjustment
<imbrandon> moins all
<Hobbsee> danimo: do you have the fix?
* imbrandon yawns
* imbrandon slept in today
<danimo> Hobbsee: working on it
<Hobbsee> danimo: if you could send it to me, that'd be cool :)
<Hobbsee> danimo: unless you want my source, adn to do all of it
<danimo> Riddell: the kubuntu check supposed to happen in case the original file is not there, right?
<danimo> Hobbsee: what did you change?
<Hobbsee> danimo: check the bugs assigned to me
<Riddell> danimo: it's supposed to override the original file
<Riddell> danimo: original file is splash on, kubuntu-default-settings turns it off
<danimo> Riddell: not always, is it?
<Hobbsee> Riddell: apparently that's fixed in 1.4.2 ;0
<danimo> Riddell: but that renders the config file useless :)
<Riddell> danimo: why?
<danimo> Hobbsee: no, they restructured the file
<danimo> Riddell: because if you always use what's in your config file, the original file will never be evaluated
<danimo> Riddell: I'd say it should only be read of the original amarokrc does not contain the key
<Riddell> danimo: the kubuntu amarokrc is ment to override amarok's amarokrc
<danimo> Riddell: but that's wrong, because people will suddenly find that the splash option in amarok does no longer work
<Riddell> /etc/kde3/amarokrc overriden by /usr/share/kubuntu-default-settings/kde-profile/default/share/config/amarokrc overriden by ~/.kde/share/config/amarokrc
<Riddell> is what we want
<Hobbsee> ah yes, i see
<danimo> Riddell: ah
<danimo> Riddell: but /etc/kde3/amarokrc is never evaluated anyway
<Hobbsee> why do we not copy  /usr/share/kubuntu-default-settings/kde-profile/default/share/config/amarokrc to /etc/kde3/amarokrc anyway, i wonder...
<danimo> yes, me too :)
<Riddell> because then you get the kubuntu settings even if you don't want them, the point of kubuntu-default-settings package is that you can uninstall it and return KDE to all its defaults
<Riddell> in this case, it's probably not too important
<James_Cox> Hello All
<James_Cox> i have a problem with my kubuntu not loading
<Riddell> hello James_Cox 
<danimo> Riddell: it's really an upstream problem anyway
<Riddell> danimo: it is, but I suspect they don't care
<danimo> Riddell: I will make them :)
<danimo> Riddell: they just need a kinstance, really
<danimo> which is not too expensive
<James_Cox> basically, when it buts up and it shows the kubuntu logo and loads the dirvers but when it's finished loading the drivers the screen goes black, the kubuntu logo repair and it just hangs
<imbrandon> kinstance?>
<Riddell> danimo: do you know how well kontact supports openexchange using ldap?
<danimo> imbrandon: kapplication = qapplication + kinstance + some more methods
<imbrandon> ah 
<danimo> Riddell: well, kontact supports ldap for addressbooks
<Riddell> James_Cox: dapper? edgy?
<James_Cox> ummm
<James_Cox> the latest one
<James_Cox> dapper
<danimo> Riddell: and has support for openexchange
<danimo> Riddell: so I would suspect it works, but I really cannot rell
<danimo> tell
<danimo> for sure
<James_Cox> riddell: sorry quite new to linux, but been using now for a few months but anything past using it is beyond me @ the moment
<imbrandon> James_Cox: ok do this , are you on that computer right now ?
<imbrandon> or using another one
<James_Cox> Im using another computer @ the moment thats sitting next to the linux box
<imbrandon> ok then on the linux box press ctl+alt+f1
<imbrandon> you should get a console login prompt
<imbrandon> login with your username and pass , let me know when you got that far ...
<danimo> This package has a Debian revision number but there does not seem to be
<danimo> an appropriate original tar file in the parent directory;
<danimo> Hobbsee: what can I do about that?
<Hobbsee> danimo: you forgot to rename the upstream tarball?
<imbrandon> danimo: make one ? heh
<danimo> Hobbsee: no
<Hobbsee> you probably forgot to change it from tar.bz2 to tar.gz, too
<Hobbsee> oh ok
<danimo> amarok_1.4.2.orig.tar.gz
<James_Cox> i'm now @ username@username-desktop
<imbrandon> ok James_Cox type this verbatium ( with no quotes ) ......
<imbrandon> " sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get -y dist-upgrade "
<danimo> Hobbsee:  amarok-1.4.2 and amarok_1.4.2.orig.tar.gz are the only files around
<James_Cox> ok
<danimo> Hobbsee: (the directory has all the patches)
<James_Cox> 1 sec
<Hobbsee> danimo: i wonder if upstream really did fix that amarok bug, like they said
<danimo> or rather _THE_ maintainer patch
<Hobbsee> hmmm okay, i dont know then
<danimo> Hobbsee: which one?
<Hobbsee> danimo: the splashscreen one
<danimo> Hobbsee: what was the problem in first place?
<Hobbsee> danimo: couldnt make the splashscreen not show up
<James_Cox> imbrandon: it's just running the server search now
<imbrandon> good 
<imbrandon> let it finish
<James_Cox> it has done
<danimo> Hobbsee: oh wait, it seems they fixed it
<lnxkde> anyone up?
<James_Cox> imbrandon: what now mate?
<danimo> Hobbsee:  they now look up  QStringList dirs = KGlobal::dirs()->findAllResources( "config", "amarokrc" ); and iterate trough
<imbrandon> ok type .....
<danimo> Hobbsee: so if the path I just pasted above is in the kde resource system, it should be cake and we can go without the patch
<lnxkde> someone could help me with this ? http://wiki.oss-watch.ac.uk/UbuntuDapper/Remaster
<lnxkde> I need help in the last part..
<Hobbsee> danimo: hopefully, yeah.  i just checked the changelog
<lnxkde> the 1.3
* Hobbsee should write some c++ though.  assignment is due on monday (eek!)
<danimo> Hobbsee: hehe
<imbrandon> James_Cox: type " apt-cache show xserver-xorg|grep Version "
<danimo> Hobbsee: we have C classes this semester again, yay!
<lnxkde> it says to create a sed script...
<Hobbsee> danimo: maths assignment is due tomorrow though.  i've done about half, and i really cant be screwed to do the rest :(
<lnxkde> I dont know how...
<danimo> Hobbsee: I've got to wrap up the kde news for linux user magazine today
<danimo> Hobbsee: same problem here :)
<Riddell> lnxkde: it gives you the commands to use
<Riddell> including sed
<lnxkde> I write cat
<danimo> Hobbsee: originally, I stumbed over doing the package because I wanted to take a screenshot
<lnxkde> and start typing all that is there?
<Hobbsee> danimo: ahhh...
<danimo> Hobbsee: now isn't that investigative journalism? ;)
<Hobbsee> danimo: you're on i386?
<danimo> Hobbsee: aye
<Hobbsee> danimo: i'll throw some debs up if i get them to create
<Hobbsee> and then you cang et screenshots
<danimo> Hobbsee: so I should just give up my stuff? 
<danimo> Hobbsee: since I think it works now
<imbrandon> James_Cox: still there ? reboot that computer ( the linux one  ) and you should be golden
<Hobbsee> danimo: *nods* - your stuff is helpful though
* Hobbsee is just setting it to build, and seeing what happens
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: i just changed edgybuild
<Hobbsee> btw
<imbrandon> yay \o/
<danimo> Hobbsee: I am just curious to learn why the hell it thinks that I am compiling 1.4.1
<imbrandon> you fix it not to use pdebuild ?
<James_Cox> imbrandon: i ran that command  "apt-cache show xserver-xorg|grep Version"
<James_Cox> byt
<James_Cox> but
<James_Cox> i dont have the upright between xorg and grep
<imbrandon> its shift and the key above enter on most keyboards
<imbrandon> called a "pipe" key
<Hobbsee> danimo: did you increment the changelog, and change the version?
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: it now works with --use-pdebuild-internal
<danimo> Hobbsee: ah, there we go :)
<danimo> Hobbsee: so I have to do dch -i before? :)
<Hobbsee> danimo: yes
<James_Cox> imbrandon: thing is i'm using an english keyboard under US settings on linux so it's one thing i can't get,
<James_Cox> imbrandon: is it imperative that it's there?
<imbrandon> yes but just ignore that command, it was just a check anyhow, go ahead and reboot that box
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: pdebuild is useful - but the option that we want in pdebuild, which is in pbuilder build foo.dsc is the --use-pdebuild-internal option
<imbrandon> you should be golden now
<James_Cox> Ok
<James_Cox> cool
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: i checked the man page :P
<danimo> Hobbsee: now it works :)
<Hobbsee> danimo: yay :)
* Hobbsee is still waiting for it
<imbrandon> ahh i just use pbuilder-edgy build foo so it will take advantage distcc and ccache ;) pbeduild dosent
<Hobbsee> doesnt help that i canned the build partway thru to change teh script
<danimo> Hobbsee: how do you cope with all the automake conflicts?
<danimo> Hobbsee: configure.in and stuff
<danimo> Hobbsee: most of them shoduln't be relevant at all
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: ah, fair enough.  i thought it would use both, seeing as they're mentioned in the config file
<Hobbsee> danimo: havent found them yet.  which automake is it wanting?
<Hobbsee> !find automake
<ubotu> Found: automake1.4, automake1.7, automake1.8, automake1.9
<danimo> Hobbsee: the point is that it tries to patch a lot of files just for the heck of it
<James_Cox> imbrandon: booting now
<imbrandon> i dunno unless pdebuild uses the pbuilderrc from /var/cache/pbuilder/edgy/
<imbrandon> if it does it should then
<danimo> Hobbsee: because the maintainer decided to run make -f Makefile.cvs with a different version
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: well, edgybuild does - you can set the config file.  run less /usr/local/bin/edgybuild :P
<danimo> Hobbsee: so there's a diff for the output of two slightly different autofoo versions
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: that's how i got it to behave at all - the differing config files
<Hobbsee> danimo: ah, lovely
<danimo> Hobbsee: although upstream delivers a version that works just fine
<James_Cox> imbrandon: and it got to the same point and hangs
<Hobbsee> danimo: what version did upstream use?
<James_Cox> : (
<danimo> Hobbsee: I didn't have the patience to go through the diff file and remove the crap
<danimo> Hobbsee: no idea, but it doesn't matter. it will work with edgy and dapper
<Hobbsee> odd that
<Tonio_> hi
<Hobbsee> hi Tonio_ 
<James_Cox> imbrandon: i logged in via command prompt and ran startx and it came back with a fatel error
<Tonio_> Riddell: I will not ba available today since I'm going back to paris
<Tonio_> Riddell: I should get me key back and will upload kio-locate toonight
<Tonio_> hey Hobbsee
<imbrandon> ahh now that James_Cox needs to be taken to #kubuntu , lots of people in there to help with that one
<James_Cox> ahh
<James_Cox> am i in the wrong place
<imbrandon> James_Cox: yea type "/join #kubuntu" here in irc
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: how do you go up in a screen session?
<danimo> Hobbsee: failed to stat /debian/tmp/usr/share/config.kcfg/amarok.kcfg
<danimo> hmm
<imbrandon> go up?
<imbrandon> just like any other bash promt 
<imbrandon> pg up should work
<imbrandon> err
<imbrandon> shift + pg up
<Hobbsee> :( page up doesnt
<danimo> Hobbsee: I give up :)
<Hobbsee> gah.  it's wanting automake 1.7, and something else
<imbrandon> Riddell: did you get to talk to anyone about .hidden yesterday ? can i add it to kds ?
<danimo> Hobbsee: who?
<Riddell> imbrandon: lets do it
<imbrandon> kk sounds great
<Hobbsee> danimo: amarok
<danimo> why is that a problem?
<Lure> imbrandon: .hidden works nicely also with firefox file selection - you can right click and Show Hidden to see everything as in KDE
<imbrandon> Hobbsee: pbuilder should grab 1.7  
<Lure> imbrandon: so it should be safe thing to do
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: not if 1.9 is specified :P
<imbrandon> lol
<imbrandon> Lure: yea i've been using it all day ;)
<imbrandon> its quite nice
* Lure thinks that some GNOME users with kubuntu-desktop may be suprised, but they should be anyhow ;-)
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: didnt you already eyeball the control file?
<imbrandon> for amarok ? no that was your beaste , i havent touched it since 1.4.1 release
<imbrandon> ( at your request heh )
<imbrandon> Lure: for sure , heheh but i dont imagine many gnome users will have k-d-s installed , and if they do it will be a plesant suprise ;)
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: point.  i thought you'd checked it to see if i was missing anything :)
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: i just dont see the point in duplicate work - esp seeing as i found some bugs to fix in it anwya
<imbrandon> Hobbsee: nah i havent even opened the changelog tbh i just seen it on the hdd
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: right
<imbrandon> before the next release though ( post 1.4.2 ) and any other major apps we'll all ( or more than one ) will collaboate on thoguh i think its a good idea to post a bzr somewhere , you know you DO have ssh access to /people/~hobbsee so you could push bzr branches there ;)
<imbrandon> apt-get source kubuntu-default-settings
<imbrandon> gah
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: indeed.  i've yet to learn bzr stuff.
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: i could have fixed a lot of these bugs in 1.4.1 - but i was being lazy.
<imbrandon> its simple, next week when you have soem time away from classes i'll give you a quick rundown
<Hobbsee> er...yeah.
<imbrandon> hehe
* Hobbsee will be catching up next week, from all the classes she's missed *tihs* week
<imbrandon> LOL well you know what i mean, just ping me when you got about 1 or 2 hours to play with it
<Hobbsee> hehe okay
* Hobbsee hates being sick ;(
<Hobbsee> hmm.  it says it's compiling witout libvisual support
<fritsch> Riddell: ping
<Riddell> hi fritsch 
<fritsch> Riddell: I want to join you this afternoon in Wiesbaden, is there some "space" for staying some hours?
<fritsch> Riddell: okay let` s see ;-) have to disconnect (never ending story of wpa_supplicant and network-manager) see you
<imbrandon> heh the long journey home for the golden penguin .... looked like fun
<Riddell> anyone know who fritsch is?
<imbrandon> hrm just a user afaik , he said something about being close to Weisbaden yesterday when you guys was talking about it
<Riddell> I guess we'll find out soon enough
<imbrandon> ugh
<Hobbsee> hehe
<imbrandon> why did mdz change bug #49187 to kdebase, its a xubuntu-meta problem 
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 49187 in kdebase "xubuntu-desktop configures xubuntu as default session in kdm, even if its wrong" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/49187
<imbrandon> ** Changed in: xubuntu-meta (Ubuntu)
<imbrandon> Sourcepackagename: xubuntu-meta => kdebase
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: i dont know, he's in -bugs though if you wanted to ask
<imbrandon> omg Riddell / kwwii_ i could kiss you, you fixed kwin-crystal up well 3/4 of the way, hover over them still has the old gradient 
<imbrandon> kwwii_: also did you know that the kdm screen but menu and > buttons are transparent unless hovered over ?
<Riddell> imbrandon: he's working on both of those today
<imbrandon> sweet
<Hobbsee> right.  sources for amarok are on buntudot.  they're currently building
<imbrandon> man i must say i hated kwin-crystal before but its fskin rockin now
<imbrandon> Riddell: i'm kinda lost in this k-d-s thing
<imbrandon> got a sec to spain it to me 
<imbrandon> splain*
<imbrandon> heh
<imbrandon> or can i just hand you the default .hidden file for / and you work the magic ?
<Riddell> imbrandon: make a new directory, put your hidden files in it, add commands to the Makefile to install them in the right place
<imbrandon> ahh ok i was looking in rules
<imbrandon> lol
<Lure> kwwii_: if you are working on login screen, is it possible to also address bug 40821?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 40821 in kdebase "login dialog font is huge on 147 DPI screen" [Low,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/40821
<allee> Hobbsee: knemo 0.4.4-2 was uploaded.  But it's currently hidden somewhere between debians incoming and archive
<Hobbsee> allee: cool, okay :)
<Hobbsee> thanks :)
<imbrandon> heh yea mine is still in the new cue on ftp-master i think
<imbrandon> lol
<kwwii_> Lure: hrm, that is a hard one
<kwwii_> I think that answer would be to replace the button image with an icon with text next to it
<Lure> kwwii_: :-( can we just reduce font a bit and increase the button a bit?
<kwwii_> Lure: that is a problem with X, not the font size in the XML
<imbrandon> Riddell: ping http://www.imbrandon.com/misc/temp/  <-- new k-d-s with .hidden
<seaLne> that was usefull, kde session manager remembered kwin wasn't running during previous login (it had crashed) and so didn't bother running it the next time :)
* Hobbsee notes that  supertux is now just being painfu.
<Hobbsee> l
<Hobbsee> OH YOU SODDING PIECE OF.....argh!
<Hobbsee> dh_installudev -pamarok
<Hobbsee> dh_install -pamarok
<Hobbsee> cp: cannot stat `./debian/tmp/usr/share/services/lastfm.protocol': No such file or directory
<Hobbsee> dh_install: command returned error code 256
<Hobbsee> make: *** [binary-install/amarok]  Error 1  
* Hobbsee cries.
<Lathiat> need to mkdir -p debian/tmp/usr/share/services ?
<Riddell> imbrandon: only in / ?  not /media ?
<seaLne> why does crystal have a special "on all desktops" button?
<imbrandon> gah
<Hobbsee> Lathiat: no, they renamed it, and i forgot to fix it.
<seaLne> cosmetically i don't like it and also think its a bit pointless button
<imbrandon> hold on Riddell i for got the media one, did you upload already ?
<Lathiat> ah ok
<Riddell> nope
<imbrandon> ok give me just a sec
<imbrandon> sorry /me being dumb
<Hobbsee> Lathiat: no, they renamed the file, and i forgot about it.
<Lathiat> up-enter? ;p
<Hobbsee> Lathiat: and i took the debian/ from 1.4.1 packages, not the 1.4.2beta1 packages that iw as using locally
<Lathiat> ah
<Lathiat> right
<imbrandon> ok Riddell re-uploaded
<imbrandon> same place
<imbrandon> seaLne: where do you see that button ?
<seaLne> next to the icon on the left
<imbrandon> hrm i dont have that here
<imbrandon> might be my profile thogh
<imbrandon> though*
<seaLne> www2.duffus.org/tmp/ss.png
<imbrandon> hrm yea i definately dont have that
<seaLne> it only happened with the new crystal
<omeow> Ok, Riddell.
<Riddell> seaLne: hmm, so that's not just me
<imbrandon> seaLne: http://imbrandon.sytes.net/ss15.png but as i said i might be my profile
* Hobbsee goes invisible, and generally "not here"
<seaLne> adept thinks upgrading k-desktop will break hmm
<danimo> Hobbsee: is amarok still building though?
<Hobbsee> danimo: yes
<seaLne> is there not a kubuntu colour scheme?
<Hobbsee> grrr.  all axioms suck
<Hobbsee> seaLne: it's purple
<seaLne> system settings -> appearance -> colours -> color scheme
<seaLne> nothing there
<Hobbsee> "it's true because we all agree it's true, dont ask me to prove the damn things"
<Hobbsee> seaLne: ahh...yes...that.  i was going to bug someone about that
<imbrandon> hehe bug kwwii_ ;)
<imbrandon> mmm food brb
<Riddell> seaLne: I see that too but I have no idea why, nothing has changed in kwinrc
<Hobbsee> Riddell: did you happen to figure out the autohell stuff last night?
<seaLne> Riddell: i presume currently the colour scheme is just being set in default settings?
<Riddell> seaLne: yes, it's in kdeglobal
<Riddell> seaLne: but what we're seeing is custombuttons being turned to false, no idea why
<Riddell> which is set in kwinrc
<Riddell> Hobbsee: no, internet ran out before I did.  I'm mostly out of ideas though
<Hobbsee> Riddell: ah okay
<Riddell> imbrandon: k-d-s uploaded
<Riddell> thanks
<Hobbsee> sigh.  breathing is overrated.
<imbrandon> thanks Riddell
<seaLne> Hobbsee: no ones forcing you :P
<imbrandon> lol @ seaLne
<imbrandon> arg i realy dont wanna reinstall my laptop today
<Hobbsee> seaLne: hehe
<imbrandon> but i botched the partition table soooo
* Hobbsee answers seaLne with another coughing fit
<imbrandon> i think i'm gonna just get rid of osx all togather on it and only run kubuntu + fluxbox
* imbrandon contemplates
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: oculd be smart.  why doyou want osx anyway?
<imbrandon> becouse i use photoshop ALOT
<imbrandon> and its native in OSX ;)
<imbrandon> native in windows too but i refuse to run xp ;)
<Hobbsee> point
<imbrandon> leaste osx is a *nix system
<imbrandon> but my battery does last ALOT longer in *ubuntu than osx ;)
<imbrandon> like osx == 2 hours battery , ubuntu == about 4.5 
<imbrandon> have NO idea why
<Hobbsee> wow, nice!
<imbrandon> heh yea when i noticed that i was happy, i dunno how it does it but its nice
<imbrandon> i dont think osx throttles the cpu like ubuntu
<imbrandon> cuz the fans run full time in osx and rarely kickon in ubuntu
<Hobbsee> woot!  amarok is finishing!
<imbrandon> that and media codecs for ppc linux kida suck, but no so for osx ( but i dont watch much media on the lappy anyhow )
<imbrandon> kinda*
<imbrandon> wow you mean i get my cpu cycles back Hobbsee LOL
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: hehe.  for a bit
* Hobbsee shoves the sources and binaries onto buntudot
<Hobbsee> feel free to test - http://buntudot.org/~people/hobbsee/amarok
<Hobbsee> i386 only
<Hobbsee> or, when it's copied
<imbrandon> heh you get a uvfe ?
<imbrandon> me grabs it fro the pbuilder result instead
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: nope.  gotta test to see if it works yet
<imbrandon> erm /me ;)
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: it's in ~/amarok/
<Hobbsee> not in pbuilder result anymore (yay)
<imbrandon> heh you can get a uvf without building it as long as you have a changelog THEN make it work ;)
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: point.
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: i found a nice changelog :)
<imbrandon> not in pbuilder result ? zouch , and i noticed it dident use the ccache either
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: side effect of using internal pbuilder
<Hobbsee> ah ok
<Hobbsee> should probably check in the config file for that
<Hobbsee> will check later
<imbrandon> the config is fine
<Hobbsee> right, ok
<imbrandon> i just tested with pbuilder-edgy build blh
<imbrandon> blah*
<Hobbsee> that works too
* imbrandon thinks pdebuild is evil
<imbrandon> heh and its /people/~hobbsee not /~poeple/hobbsee ;)
<imbrandon> hehehe
* Hobbsee wonders what a suitable response for that would be.  
<imbrandon> whine till i make an alias for both to work ;)
* Hobbsee didnt know that lack of air would make someone *quite* so light headed!
<danimo> Hobbsee: cool!
<Hobbsee> danimo: hehe.  not cool.  makes it damned hard to concentrate!
<seaLne> there is a kubuntuColours.kcsrc in k-d-s but it dosen't seem to show up
<danimo> Hobbsee: no I mean the packages
<Hobbsee> danimo: ah :)
<Hobbsee> danimo: no idea if they work yet
<danimo> Hobbsee: the url is wrong
<imbrandon> i'll tell you in a sec ....
<imbrandon> brandon@voyager:/home/hobbsee/amarok$ sudo dpkg -i *.deb
<Hobbsee> anyway, dinner time
<imbrandon> (Reading database ... 157241 files and directories currently installed.)
<imbrandon> Preparing to replace amarok 2:1.4.1-0ubuntu3 (using amarok_1.4.2-0ubuntu1_i386.deb) ...
<imbrandon> Unpacking replacement amarok ...
<imbrandon> Selecting previously deselected package amarok-engines.
<seaLne> ah the kubuntu theme is called O2 no wonder i didn't find it
<imbrandon> Unpacking amarok-engines (from amarok-engines_1.4.2-0ubuntu1_i386.deb) ...
<imbrandon> Preparing to replace amarok-xine 2:1.4.1-0ubuntu3 (using amarok-xine_1.4.2-0ubuntu1_i386.deb) ...
<imbrandon> Unpacking replacement amarok-xine ...
<imbrandon> Setting up amarok-xine (1.4.2-0ubuntu1) ...
<imbrandon> Setting up amarok (1.4.2-0ubuntu1) ...
<imbrandon> Setting up amarok-engines (1.4.2-0ubuntu1) ...
<imbrandon> brandon@voyager:/home/hobbsee/amarok$                            
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: nice :)
<imbrandon> Hobbsee: only if my music works LOL
<danimo> imbrandon: where did you get the packages from?
<Hobbsee> danimo: his hard drive.
<imbrandon> danimo: hobsee uses my machine to build ;)
<danimo> imbrandon: ah, right, since the url she posted was wrong
<Hobbsee> probably wise, else my laptop would blow up, most likely
<danimo> Hobbsee: so what's the url?
<Hobbsee> danimo: http://buntudot.org/people/~hobbsee/amarok/
<imbrandon> danimo: note the /home/hobbsee/amarok in the pwd ;)
<danimo> hmm?
<imbrandon> well it updated the db and rebuildt my collection 
<imbrandon> time to test playback ;)
* imbrandon is listening to "Lady Marmalade" by Christina Aguliera, Lil Kim, Mya & Pink [Amarok] 
<imbrandon> ;)
<imbrandon> Hobbsee , danimo : http://imbrandon.sytes.net/ss16.png
<Hobbsee> hey, i know that song :P
<imbrandon> heh
<Hobbsee> hmm.  the purple got lighter
<imbrandon> the gradient changed
* imbrandon likes it now
<imbrandon> burger will have some stuff for UWN now lol
<Hobbsee> hehe
* Hobbsee hugs the old version
<imbrandon> i personaly like the blue better but this isnt terrible
<imbrandon> i can think of worse things
<imbrandon> kwwii_: ping .....
<Hobbsee> oops.  i forgot some of the debs.
<imbrandon> heh
<imbrandon> put the source there too and i'll compile for backport it to dapper for my repo ;)
<Hobbsee> dpkg - warning: downgrading amarok from 1.4.2beta1-0ubuntu1 to 1.4.2-0ubuntu1.
<Hobbsee> yay for versioning wrong :P
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: i put that there first
<imbrandon> hahah 
<imbrandon> 1.4.1+1.4.2beta1 ;)
<seaLne> or ~beta1
<Hobbsee> should have done that
<Hobbsee> oh well
<Hobbsee> seems to work here
<imbrandon> yea working fine here too
<seaLne> kwwii_: is the welcome page for things like kmail and konq changing to purple aswell?
<kwwii_> seaLne: I have thought about changing it as well, yes
<kwwii_> it depends on how much time is left
<seaLne> today i decided to switch to purple and i'm noticing how many other things are still blue :)
* kwwii_ restarts kde, brb
<seaLne> kwwii_: any thoughts on bug 57426
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 57426 in kubuntu-default-settings "the default kubuntu colour scheme has a non obvious name" [Wishlist,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/57426
<imbrandon> yea alot is still blue , most noticebly the konqui start and the Kmenu button ( that should be a kubuntu logo like all other distros )
<seaLne> i'd disagree i think it should be the kde logo
<seaLne> but not a major thing to me
<imbrandon> why ? we are not kde default desktop, and name ONE distro that dosent unse a distributor logo , even ubuntu porper does for gnome 
<danimo> Hobbsee: where did you put the engines?
<imbrandon> danimo: she's still uploading afaik
<danimo> got it :)
<seaLne> imbrandon: i like having the KDE logo visible
<seaLne> it also sticks with what a kde user would expect
<imbrandon> not realy , no other distr uses the default kde logo button, thats why its called a distributor.png ;)
<omeow> imbrandon, if you have two monitors, the purple background does not span to the 2nd monitor, that one has a blue background.
<imbrandon> omeow: strang i'll look into it but it does here on my dual monitor
<seaLne> omeow: bug 57428 ?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 57428 in kubuntu-default-settings "kdm background is still blue but has purple wallpaper" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/57428
<imbrandon> but i dont have a default profile
<omeow> That sounds like it, seaLne.
<seaLne> well a result of it anyway
<imbrandon> but anyhow seaLne i would expect to see it in a kde proper desktop but as stated many times kubuntu isnt kde proper and even ubuntu uses the distributor logo not the foot
<imbrandon> thats why the distributor logo is there ;)
* seaLne shrugs :)
<kwwii_> we are working on kdm atm
<kwwii_> don't worry, everything will be fine :-)
<kwwii_> more so after lunch :p
<seaLne> yeah just aswell to point things out tho :)
<omeow> I just tried to share a directory with samba using the kubuntu settings, I checked "writable" but my windows client can only view the files, not write to them or make new ones.
<omeow> I want to share the dir without anyone having to log in.
<omeow> So far that seems to be going quite well. However, the writable setting does not seem to do what it says. Or perhaps I'm misinterpreting it?
<imbrandon> omeow: i would file a bug i think you have to fiddle with the samba.conf to get it actualy to work correctly
<seaLne> what are the perms on the actuall dir?
<imbrandon> thats true too you need the dir perms set right also
<seaLne> i presume all you are doing is the samba ro/rw setting which is still reliant on fs perms
<omeow> imbrandon, that probably explains. I made such a fool out of myself spending time at a neighbor who I convinced to try kubuntu. I just couldn't "easily" share directories with windows clients.
<imbrandon> yea but you need to cahnge the fs perms too
<imbrandon> not just the settings in the conf
<imbrandon> as seaLne said
<seaLne> which while perhaps non obvious shouldn't just be done by samba imho
<imbrandon> seaLne: probably true 
<imbrandon> i use nfs / nis anymore even for windows clients so it has beena  few weeks since i looked at smb stuff
<imbrandon> Riddell: hrm where is the system menu applet , err what package is it in, it seems to need patched too for simes stuff
<imbrandon> its using system:/ or media:/ every thing not / or /media
<Riddell> imbrandon: in kicker package
<imbrandon> k
<imbrandon> Riddell: can we add a "Home Folder" or "My Comptuer" type thing to the default desktop ? other than the system menu applet there is not real konqueror-filemanager-profile link
<imbrandon> or atleaste a link to filemanager ( aka konq ) the the kmenu
<Riddell> no, blank desktop by default
<omeow> perhaps the sharing menu should tell users to adjust the settings on their shared directories too. (Or maybe even do it automaticly)
<Riddell> the point of the system menu is to provide that
<imbrandon> ok Riddell how about a link on the kmenu for the file manager profile in konq then becosue you and me know we acn start it from the internet menu but new users dont
<Riddell> omeow: the whole sharing stuff in kde is crap
<omeow> Riddell, that I found out yesterday. =/
<Riddell> imbrandon: we are the system menu, we're not doing to duplicate it
<Riddell> s/are/have/
<imbrandon> hrm ok
<imbrandon> just seems strange not to have a file manager by default
<imbrandon> but okies
<Riddell> we do.  it has a whole menu dedicated to it
<imbrandon> ;)
<seaLne> the name system menu could be confusing tho with users thinking it was something system related rather than "my files" type stuff (my* is awfull tho)
<Riddell> "My Computer"
<Riddell> seems to be the suse approach :)
<imbrandon> yea i agree my* is awefull , but system menu i think off settings and such like the kmenu->system , dont have a solution but i agree
<imbrandon> yea My Compuer is Suse and fedora way
<Riddell> "Files" would seem quite sensible
<imbrandon> yea
<seaLne> yeah, seems good
<Tm_T> yes
<seaLne> now the icon... :)
<Riddell> I expect imbrandon will send a patch soon :)
<imbrandon> heheh yup ;)
<seaLne> Riddell: was it you or kwiii that called the colour scheme O2?
<imbrandon> even O2 - kubuntu default would be helpfull ;)
<seaLne> yeah
<imbrandon> even "O2 - kubuntu default" would be helpfull ;)
<Riddell> seaLne: kwwii's name, I put it in the file.  "Kubuntu O2" would be better
<imbrandon> yea
<seaLne> imbrandon: colour-schemes/kubuntuColours.kcsrc if you are updating k-d-s anyway
<imbrandon> yup
<imbrandon> looking now
<seaLne> not sure if you can have spaces?
<seaLne> ah yeah others do
<seaLne> Name=Lipstik Standard
<Riddell> name's are freeform
<Riddell> s/'//
<imbrandon> yup , changed one sec
<imbrandon> ugh it grabbed the old source
<seaLne> imbrandon: if you don't mind waiting i'm trying to find where the background colour for kdm is set
<seaLne> somewhere in artwork/kdm-theme
<Riddell> seaLne: there's a separate kdesktoprc file or something
<imbrandon> k 
<imbrandon> lemme know i'll cahnge that too
<seaLne> saves multiple uploads
<imbrandon> right
<Riddell> /etc/kde3/kdm/backgroundrc
<imbrandon> ;)
* Riddell lunches
<seaLne> Riddell: ah not in k-d-s then
<seaLne> imbrandon: so i'll sort that
<imbrandon> ok np
<Sime> imbrandon_:  did you make the kde-systemsettings package?
<seaLne> anyone know what purple it is?
<imbrandon> Riddell: http://www.imbrandon.com/misc/temp/ for new k-d-s
<imbrandon> Sime: what one ? 
<seaLne> imbrandon: ah the desktop backgroud colour should probably be changed aswell probably its in k-d-s?
<imbrandon> yea afaik it is , i'll look before Riddell gets back from lunch
<seaLne> its still dark blue
<imbrandon> Sime: no i dident make that package
<imbrandon> Sime: wanna patch the kicker systemsettings applet to use / and /meda not system:/ and media:/ ?
<imbrandon> as part of your patches ?
<seaLne> anyone know what purple it is?
<imbrandon> s/systemsettings/systemmenu
<imbrandon> seaLne: not i , kwwii does or look in te svg src
<imbrandon> heh
<seaLne> /usr/share/apps/kdm/themes/kubuntu/kubuntu-wallpaper.png listed in kdm is blue
<seaLne> thats the file in k-d-s where dose the purple come from?
<Sime> imbrandon: I mean the systemsettings package in edgy? how is responsible for that
<Sime> imbrandon: add that kicker systemsettings "issue" to the wiki.
<imbrandon> k
<seaLne> imbrandon: 183,171,215
<Sime> imbrandon: I'm not sure if it will be used in the default settingsfor kubuntu....
<imbrandon> and yea i help with the kubuntu-default-settign if thats what you mean
<imbrandon> seaLne: ok
<imbrandon> Sime: infact thats what i'm working on right now
<imbrandon> whats up ?
<Sime> imbrandon: I'm actually interested in the System-settings (read: our kcontrol replacement).
<imbrandon> ohh no tonio does most of that 
<imbrandon> but i can help etc we all kinda do the group thing ;)
<imbrandon> seaLne: is that in k-d-s ?
<seaLne> imbrandon: background colour?
<imbrandon> yea you gave me the colur but not what to change ;)
<imbrandon> ahh thats forthe desktop bg ?
<seaLne> yeah sorry :)
<imbrandon> heh okie
<Hobbsee> danimo: forgot to upload them.  they should be there now
<Sime> imbrandon: ok. Some *.directory files are not getting installed, and I'm not sure if it is a packaging problem or something to do with unsermake.
<danimo> Hobbsee: you're famous http://www.linux-community.de/Neues/story?storyid=20689 :)
<imbrandon> heh better tell her not to delete that dir as she normaly does after its uploaded
<danimo> Hobbsee: well, don't delete it, add a README with the new location or so
<Hobbsee> ack!!!!
<imbrandon> seaLne: is that for color 1 or color 2 or both ?
* Hobbsee quickly translates it
<imbrandon> danimo: i was gonna put a perminate link on imbrandon.com for the downloads lol
<Hobbsee> (yay for learning german thru school)
<danimo> Hobbsee: hehe
<seaLne> imbrandon: 1 definitly not sure what 2 is for...
<Hobbsee> Allerdings gibt es Version 1.4.2 noch nicht fr alle diese Distributionen. Fr Ubuntu-Benutzer hat Sarah Hobbs schon Pakete gebaut. Alle anderen knnen die Amarok-Sourcen von der Download-Seite des Projekt-Wikis beziehen.
<seaLne> 1 is the dark blue
<imbrandon> its for gradients i think
<Hobbsee> version 1.4.2 is out for the ubuntu, i packaged it
<imbrandon> However there are not version 1.4.2 yet for all these distributions. For Ubuntu users Sarah Hobbs already built packages. All different can refer the Amarok Sourcen from the Download side of the project Wikis.
<Hobbsee> ah.   the source for the download site is at teh project wiki page or something 
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: haha, nice
<Hobbsee> i wasnt going to cheat
<imbrandon> ;)
<imbrandon> http://translate.google.com/translate?u=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.linux-community.de%2FNeues%2Fstory%3Fstoryid%3D20689&langpair=de%7Cen&hl=en&safe=off&ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8&prev=%2Flanguage_tools
<Hobbsee> actually, our german was never terribly useful - it dealt with things like salt mines - not actual conversation
<seaLne> like how being sent to australia wasn't as bad as the salt mines? :)
<Hobbsee> seaLne: hah.  i'm not natively german, you know
<imbrandon> seaLne: okie changed and uploaded ready for Riddell when he gets back from lunch
<imbrandon> heya \sh
<\sh> moins imbrandon
<danimo> heya \sh
<\sh> moins danimo
* ryanakca wonders who pinged
<Hobbsee> ryanakca: possibly me about my masses of email?
<Hobbsee> :P
<ryanakca> Hobbsee: well.... it's not my fault you've decided to subscribe to each and every bug....
<Hobbsee> ryanakca: hehe
<Hobbsee> true that
* Hobbsee considers the relative evil of having to recompile the binaries of amarok
<imbrandon> hahah if you had used pbuilder-edgy it would have cached it in ccache and only recompiled the changes ;)
<imbrandon> imbrandon 1 pdebuild 0
<Hobbsee> hobbsee@voyager:~/amarok$ linda *.changes
<Hobbsee> E: amarok; No manual page for binary amarok_proxy.rb.
<Hobbsee> E: amarok; No manual page for binary amarokapp.
<imbrandon> ;)
<Hobbsee> interesting.
<Hobbsee> :P
* seaLne wonders why  
<seaLne> Andreas Lloyd is going about changing kubuntu bugs
<Hobbsee> seaLne: who's he?
<seaLne> some french translation guy
<imbrandon> ask in -bugs
<Hobbsee> ah
<seaLne> imbrandon: you saw something there or just general suggestion?
<Hobbsee> that reminds me, who's going and setting all the importances of the bugs?
<seaLne> Hobbsee: you and me?
<imbrandon> the ppl in the dev sprint , its bug day
<Hobbsee> seaLne: right...
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: i meant before that
<seaLne> most were inherited, default was medium and users set there own
<imbrandon> users can set ther own afaik
<imbrandon> cant*
<seaLne> they could before
<seaLne> well anyone culd change it to be more specific now only core-dev and qa
<Hobbsee> and -dev
<Hobbsee> seaLne: nice, so you got -qa
<seaLne> yeah
<Hobbsee> seaLne: want to do me a favour?
<seaLne> does it involve lots of mundane boring work?
<Hobbsee> seaLne: quite possibly
* seaLne hides :)
<Hobbsee> hey cool, there's *lots* more bugs i can close
<Hobbsee> heh
<seaLne> so what was it?
<Hobbsee> seaLne: just going thru the amarok bug list, and seeing what's fixed
<Hobbsee> i think i'm okay :)
<danimo> Hobbsee: you missed daap support in your package :}
<Hobbsee> danimo: indeed
<danimo> Hobbsee: can you add it?
<Hobbsee> danimo: someone will have to figure out how to first
* Hobbsee is still fixing bits first.
<danimo> Hobbsee: I think you just need to add the required files to amarok.install
<Hobbsee> ah
<danimo> Hobbsee: something like libamarok_daap_mediadevice.* and the respective desktop-file
<danimo> Hobbsee: can you see what libs the build system spits out?
<Riddell> ello,
<Riddell> For you help in your work, I compiled for you amarok 1.4.2 (i386).
<Riddell> http://thelinux.free.fr/pub/Distributions_Linux/ubuntu/dapper/amarok142/
<Riddell> hmm
<\sh> LOL
<Hobbsee> um, okay?
<danimo> Hobbsee: there are more mediadevices btw
<mornfall> guess he meant it well :)
<danimo> Hobbsee: not sure if we can get it in
<danimo> then in
<danimo> i.e. if they have external dependencies
<danimo> Hobbsee: the install rules is what I hate most about the deb format
<danimo> Hobbsee: if an application installs something it usually does so for a reason :)
<Hobbsee> danimo: true that
<danimo> Hobbsee: njb, whatever that is, seems to have no deps
<danimo> then there is one for filesystems
<Hobbsee> oh yeah...that's what i was going to enable...
<Hobbsee> libnjb1 support
<danimo> yeah
<danimo> ah, nomad support, yeah
<Hobbsee> darn it, it's only in universe, so i can only add it as suggests
<danimo> Hobbsee: that should be alright though
<Hobbsee> i wonder if it would need to be compiled with libnjb1-dev to get the support though
<imbrandon> heh Riddell where did that link come from ?
<seaLne> anyone played with kdm before? backgroundrc is in debian/kdm.install but i can't find it anywhere in the package
<\sh> kubuntu default settings? 
<seaLne> nope its provided by kdm
<danimo> Hobbsee: yes it does
<imbrandon> seaLne: thats what you had me change in k-d-s
<danimo> Hobbsee: I just checked, it has a dependency on libdjb1
<seaLne> imbrandon: no this is for kdm
<Hobbsee> danimo: what's "it"?
<seaLne> imbrandon: or am i wrong?
<danimo> Hobbsee: oh, the mediadevice plugin
<danimo> in amarok
<Hobbsee> we cant compile it with libnjb1-dev support - it's in universe
<imbrandon> seaLne: no its in k-d-s i chnaged that already
<ryanakca> brb, I'm going to see if I can finally get the default edgy theme back...
<Hobbsee> danimo: not in ubuntu
<seaLne> imbrandon: you changed the desktop background and the kdm background?
<imbrandon> seaLne: afaik they use the same thing
<seaLne> look at /etc/kde3/kdm/backgroundrc
<imbrandon> and ?
<seaLne> thats where the colour is specified and that is provided by kdm
<danimo> Hobbsee: hmm?
<imbrandon> and i just siad i cahnged that in kubuntu-default-settings-6.10/kde-rc-files/backgroundrc its waiting to be uploaded
<imbrandon> seaLne: ^^
<seaLne> and i said that kdm uses a file that is in the kdm package not k-d-s
<Hobbsee> [22:09]  <danimo> Hobbsee: I just checked, it has a dependency on libdjb1 <-- libdjb1 isnt in ubuntu
<imbrandon> i thought you said you couldent find it ?
<seaLne> i can't
<seaLne> root@napier-01:~ # dpkg -S /etc/kde3/kdm/backgroundrc
<seaLne> kdm: /etc/kde3/kdm/backgroundrc
<Hobbsee> danimo: unless you meant libnjb1 :P
<danimo> Hobbsee: oh, yes, djb was something else :)
<imbrandon> its likely provided by kds then
<danimo> Hobbsee: don't ask :)
<seaLne> imbrandon: then how does it get there as kdm installs the file
<seaLne> imbrandon: i'm confused, not arguing with you btw
<imbrandon> umm if its not in the kdm package kdm cant install it 
<seaLne> how does dpkg -S decide which package a file is in?
<imbrandon> i have no idea but its not provided by kdm 
<imbrandon> brandon@voyager:~/files/devel/k-d-s/kdm$ find kdebase-3.5.4/ |grep backgroundrc
<imbrandon> brandon@voyager:~/files/devel/k-d-s/kdm$                  
<seaLne> imbrandon: do the same in k-d-s and do you see it there i don't?
<imbrandon> hrm
* danimo considers cooking
<imbrandon> heh cook me some too ;)
<danimo> imbrandon: potatoes, scambled eggs and spinach?
<imbrandon> -spinage
<imbrandon> ;)
<danimo> imbrandon_: they, that's the healthiest ingridient. haven't you ever seen popeye? :)
<imbrandon> actualy i'm gonna go grab a bowl of fruity pebbles , hahahaha
<imbrandon> and another mt dew ;)
<danimo> imbrandon: honestly though, with a bit of salt and cream, it tastes awesome
* danimo wonders which so many people dislike spinage
<seaLne> all the heavy metals in it?
<danimo> seaLne: that would be news to me
<danimo> seaLne: tuna is far worse
<seaLne> its unfortunatly very good at sucking up any heavy metals in the soil
<danimo> and still everyone (but me) seems to eat it
<seaLne> tuna is bogging :P
<danimo> ack :)
<imbrandon> spinach == sour to me
<danimo> seaLne: might explain why spinage is said to contain a high concentration of iron
<imbrandon> thats why i dont like it
<danimo> therefor considered healthy
<danimo> imbrandon: that's why you add cream
<danimo> imbrandon: nobody eats raw spinage (well, except for popeye)
<seaLne> negating being healthy
<imbrandon> heh
<fritsch> Riddell: sorry :-( my mother got me by going out was {very}^x (x->inf) for cutting grass
<danimo> seaLne: point is: I have all ingredients for the meal available
<danimo> for some more advanced or mediterraine meals I'd have to go for some shopping
<danimo> (no and I don't mean pizza ;)
<imbrandon> heh
* imbrandon sticks to mt dew and fruity pebbles 
* Hobbsee sticks to chocolate :P
<seaLne> spinach is nice in soup and i occasionally will eat it just boiled
* fritsch has eaten 3 Pizza and now lays on his back
<danimo> Hobbsee: talking about healthy, eh :)
<Hobbsee> danimo: hmm.  does frozen bread count as healthy>
<fritsch> Hobbsee: depens on what is on?
<danimo> Hobbsee: don't you work in a food store? :)
<fritsch> Hobbsee: ontop (soory)
<Hobbsee> danimo: indeed, yes.
<Hobbsee> fritsch: usually honey.  or just plain.
<danimo> Hobbsee: and yeah, it depends how much you prefer to keep your teeth
<imbrandon> brb
<Hobbsee> danimo: i dont eat lollies at all - teeth get kept that way :P
<danimo> Hobbsee: but frozen bread isn't good for them either :)
<Hobbsee> danimo: bah.  ice cubes are worse :)
<Hobbsee> so are pool walls, for that matter
<Hobbsee> but that's not specific to teeth - that's also nasty for foreheads too :P
<danimo> Hobbsee: you have an odd taste, girl...
<Hobbsee> danimo: haha.  yes.
<danimo> Hobbsee: I think it's healtier for you to stick to packaging :)
<danimo> Hobbsee: talking about which... new amarok packages on the way by any chance? :)
<Hobbsee> danimo: i cant eat packaging :P
<Hobbsee> sources are there, i'm building the fixed binaries
<danimo> Hobbsee: but it satisfies (others). eating is overrated anyway
<Hobbsee> danimo: not when you're hypoglycaemic :P
<Hobbsee> or partially hypoglycaemic
<Hobbsee> or whatever.
<danimo> true
<Hobbsee> danimo: and eveyrone else: fixed amarok debs are now on buntudot
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: i already installed them on voyager
<fritsch> Hobbsee: build for edgy?
<Hobbsee> fritsch: yes
<fritsch> Hobbsee: okay, so I have to rebuild ...
<Hobbsee> you'd need xinelib,  libvisual, etc stuff for dapper too, wouldnt you?
<fritsch> Hobbsee: wait, what the dpkg-build says ...
* fritsch is searching the orig.tar.gz and the diff
<Hobbsee> libvisual 0.4.0 isnt in dapper, although Riddell had some in his amarok 1.4.1 packages, iirc
<ryanakca> yay! I finally got my kde reset to default kubuntu theme...
<Hobbsee> yay :)
<fritsch> Hobbsee: mmh cannot find the packages? searching wrong?
<fritsch> Hobbsee: could you provide me a link?
<Hobbsee> fritsch: why not just dpkg-source -x the dsc, then have a look at the deps/build deps?
<fritsch> Hobbsee: i`ll want to try this
<fritsch> Hobbsee: but can`t find your new sources ;-)
<Hobbsee> fritsch: new sources are with the binaries
<imbrandon> fritsch: if you wait a few hours i'll have it backported to dapper
<imbrandon> in my repo
<fritsch> imbrandon: okay, I wait
<Hobbsee> fritsch: where will you get libvisual, xinelib, etc stuff from?
<fritsch> imbrandon: where is your repo?
<fritsch> Hobbsee: I would backport them from edgy
<imbrandon> imbrandon.com/packages
<Hobbsee> true that
<fritsch> imbrandon: thx, if you need help, just throw something
<fritsch> Hobbsee: "backport" sounds very "engeneering" though
<fritsch> Hobbsee: :-)
<imbrandon> np , i've backported amarok a few times though ;)
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: point.
<imbrandon> sides if i wanna use it on my lappy i only have dapper ;)
<Hobbsee> hah
<Hobbsee> upgrade it :P
<Hobbsee> mind you, REVU machines are breezy.
<fritsch> Hobbsee: mmmh, breezy was not so stable for me ...
<Hobbsee> fritsch: it's a *server* - it's likely to be mostly stable
<imbrandon> lol i wont upgrade my lappy untill edgy release, all my other boxes are edgy but i need atleaste one stable one incase something major breaks
<ryanakca> Hobbsee: how do you recommend a different default icon set for kubuntu? (I know it has little chance of success, but I find it nicer that default)...
<omeow> who broke wine? =/
<fritsch> Hobbsee: installed debian sarge, so old, but running like hell on a server ...
<imbrandon> ryanakca: you get on the -art ML
<Hobbsee> ryanakca: for kubuntu?  talk to kwwii
<fritsch> imbrandon: same for me
<Hobbsee> ryanakca: which was it?  link?
<imbrandon> fritsch: my server(s) are sarge
<fritsch> imbrandon: yes, same here ...
<fritsch> imbrandon: but if you need a gui, etc. working multimedia etc. no chance :-(
<imbrandon> Hobbsee: there is talk about the icons on the ML from sab and such i would recomnd ther too not just kwwii ;)
<fritsch> imbrandon: "backport lis too long for apt to cope with ...."
<imbrandon> fritsch: thus i'm a kubuntu dev ;)
<ryanakca> Hobbsee: http://linux.softpedia.com/progScreenshots/kNeu-Screenshot-5497.html
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: ah okay
<ryanakca> Hobbsee: kNeu....
<fritsch> imbrandon: hehe ... don` t like the kubuntu installer
<Hobbsee> i know nothing, nothing at all...
<fritsch> imbrandon: i use always the alternate one ...
<imbrandon> ryanakca: looks a bit blueish for kubuntu
<Hobbsee> nice
<ryanakca> imbrandon: well... it would have been better on dapper :)
<imbrandon> ok i'm off for a while to transcode this dvd and compile amarok for dapper
<imbrandon> c yall in a few hours
<fritsch> imbrandon: have fun :-) one is waiting for you (at least)
<imbrandon> fritsch: watch my blog i'll post a link there when i upload it will be sometime today
<imbrandon> ( or just subscribe to the rss or that and/or planet ) ;)
<imbrandon> ryanakca: fwiw those do look nice i just dont think they will fit edgy as is
<imbrandon> crystal clear works much better with the purple imo
<ryanakca> imbrandon: hmm...
<imbrandon> have a look ... one sec
<imbrandon> ryanakca: http://imbrandon.sytes.net/ss17.png
<imbrandon> thats crystal clear with the default edgy theme
<ryanakca> nice... where d'you get it? it wasn't defaulted over here...
<imbrandon> no the icons arent default i added those, the rest of the theme is default
<ryanakca> imbrandon: and how did you get a tree in konversation instead of tabs?
<imbrandon> everaldo is where i got the icons
<ryanakca> I like it... I'll go grab it off of kde-look
<ryanakca> everaldo?
<imbrandon> ryanakca: use my nighly konversation builds
<ryanakca> imbrandon: link?
<imbrandon> http://www.imbrandon.com/2006/08/22/konversation-nightly-builds-back-online/
<imbrandon> then just change the "tabs" to be on the left in the config
<ryanakca> kk, ty
<imbrandon> also fyi everaldo did the icons for default kde ;)
<imbrandon> they are crystal svg
<imbrandon> http://www.everaldo.com/crystal.html  < click crystal clear for the ones i have
<ryanakca> got them, thanks...
<ryanakca> heh... $479 USD for an icon set... crazy... but, he's got to make a living :)
<imbrandon> heh you realize how much time it takes to make a full set of 2000+ icons ?
<imbrandon> heh
<ryanakca> yeah
<ryanakca> too long :)
<imbrandon> btw ping me or #konversation about bugs in nightly builds not LP obviously ;)
<ryanakca> lol, obviously ;)
<ryanakca> installing konversation... now I can say goodbye to this nasty x-chat
<ryanakca> it was getting annoying wondering... hmmm... is that #ubuntu-motu or #ubuntu-motu-school... or #ubuntu+1...
<freeflying> Hobbsee: amarok-1.4.2 in edgy now?
<Hobbsee> freeflying: waiting on mdz/kamion for approving the request.  i've got debs of it though
<imbrandon> freeflying: its built but no uvf yet
<freeflying> cool :)
<freeflying> looking forward  
<ryanakca> imbrandon: you're a motu, right?
<Hobbsee> freeflying: http://buntudot.org/people/~hobbsee/amarok/
<imbrandon> yea
<imbrandon> ryanakca: yea
* Hobbsee hides, seeing ryanakca's comment
<imbrandon> lol
<Hobbsee> s/comment/question/
<ryanakca> can you review eqonomize for me please? I'll get a link...
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: that was why i hid :P
<imbrandon> sure as long i dont have to do it right now
<imbrandon> hehe
<Hobbsee> hahaha
<ryanakca> lol
<imbrandon> i got 3 things compiling since Hobbsee gave me back my cpu and a dvd transcoding
<imbrandon> but i would be happy to later this afternoon
<ryanakca> lol
<Hobbsee> hehe
<ryanakca> wow... I can just manage to have 1 thing compiling
<ryanakca> I need a new computer
<Hobbsee> ryanakca: he has a better build machine than my laptop :P
<imbrandon> heh
<imbrandon> i will get better soon too i hope /me eyeballs a dual core intel box
* freeflying built everything on his poor ibook
<ryanakca> aptitude dist-upgrade slows my machine down to the point that I type faster than the text appears on the screen... and I don't type that fast
<Hobbsee> freeflying: ouch
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: hehe...nice :)
<imbrandon> freeflying: ouch my ibook i dont use to compile at all
<Hobbsee> ryanakca: try ssh'ing into a machine on another continent, and then say that :P
<imbrandon> too slow 800mhz with 640 mb ram
<Hobbsee> shudder
<ryanakca> lol
<freeflying> for I have not other choice :)
<ryanakca> you have more ram than I do
<ryanakca> I have 384mb ram
<imbrandon> ryanakca: thats my slow ibook
<Hobbsee> freeflying: ask for ssh access to someone elses machine :)
<Hobbsee> that works
<imbrandon> voyager has 2 gigs of ram
<DaSkreech> Hi all
<Hobbsee> hey DaSkreech 
<ryanakca> hey DaSkreech 
<DaSkreech> raphink: I think I figured out the X issue
<imbrandon> and my xbox build cluster has about 4gigs total
* DaSkreech wavels back
<freeflying> Hobbsee: how about yours  heh
* ryanakca likes bash emulation... tabbing makes my life easy :)
<raphink> DaSkreech: great
<Hobbsee> Sysinfo for 'sarah': Linux 2.6.17-6-686 running KDE 3.5.4, CPU: MobileIntel(R)Celeron(R)CPU2.40GHz at 2394 MHz (4793 bogomips), , RAM: 905/994MB, 104 proc's, 11.18h up
<Hobbsee> freeflying: - it's not so bad
<DaSkreech> It's Klauncher
<Hobbsee> i mean, it's tolerablle.  voyager is fater though
<Hobbsee> s/fater/faster/
<Hobbsee> freeflying: the bigger problem is that it likes overheating
<freeflying> Hobbsee: hmmm :)
<Hobbsee> 11 hours up.  wow
<ryanakca> Hobbsee: wow... nice :)
<Hobbsee> that probably means i've been here for close to that long :P
<ryanakca> but then... I bought my computer for 300$... since that's all I could afford...
<imbrandon> Sysinfo for 'voyager': Linux 2.6.17-6-686 running KDE 3.5.4, CPU: Intel(R) Celeron(R) CPU 2.93GHz at 2933 MHz (5874 bogomips), HD: 44/184GB, RAM: 946/2003MB, 109 proc's, 7.6h up
<ryanakca> imbrandon: http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=2939
<imbrandon> k
<ryanakca> os[Linux 2.6.17-6-686 i686]  distro[Debian testing/unstable]  cpu[1 x Pentium III (Coppermine) @ 997MHz]  mem[Physical : 375MB, 31.5% free]  disk[Total : 186.47GB, 75.90% Free]  video[ATI Technologies Inc RV280 [Radeon 9200 SE] ]  sound[] 
<ryanakca> since when is edgy "Debian testing/unstable"?
<imbrandon> ouch i'm using 996mb of ram atm and you only have 384 heh
<jjesse> heh
<imbrandon> 946 sorry heh
<imbrandon> not a bad deal for 300 bux though
<imbrandon> i payed 300 for my ibook and its 800mhz ppc with 640mb ram and 30gig hdd
<imbrandon> but i wouldent use that to compile, too painfull
<imbrandon> heh
<ryanakca> imbrandon: 300$ had a 40gb hd and a i810 video card... the 200gb hd and the Radeon 9200SE are additions from my hardware bin
<fritsch> Sysinfo for 'todesstern': Linux 2.6.15-26-686 running KDE 3.5.4, CPU: Intel(R) Pentium(R) M processor 1400MHz at 1395 MHz (2793 bogomips), HD: 20/54GB, RAM: 750/755MB, 113 proc's, 2.18h up
<ryanakca> 80CAD for a 200gb hard-drive is the best deal I could find :) 
<imbrandon> heh personaly i would have kept the i810 over ati anything ( or i would have picked up a nvidia ;P )
<fritsch> happy IBM Thinkpad user ;-) since over 3 years
<ryanakca> imbrandon: with the i810 I was getting 7fps
<ryanakca> on dapper, with the radeon I was up to 300fps
<imbrandon> i have a i810 in voyager and i /can/ play fps games with good framerates and i have setup xgl/compiz too that works fine
<imbrandon> ;)
<ryanakca> hmm
<ryanakca> odd
<imbrandon> ati has only ever given me truble , plus intel open sourced the drivers for the iXXX ;)
<imbrandon> nvidia is nice when i want a good 3d card though
<imbrandon> they always are smooth and easy to config
<imbrandon> anyhow l8tr , i'm gonna go get this stuff done or i never will
<ryanakca> see yah
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: unless i'm building something, of course :P
<imbrandon> heh /me shuts off the ssh port
<imbrandon> just teasin
<Hobbsee> :P
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: sure, you can do my merges, and control everything.
<Hobbsee> score!
<imbrandon> heh give stevenk's machine a workout for the small stuff, i'm sure it needs it 
<imbrandon> ;)
<Hobbsee> i dont know how to update the pbuilder on that.  and it's slower to get all the build deps. but i migth
* Hobbsee makes a note to get him to sign her key again
<imbrandon> pbuilder update 
<imbrandon> lol
<Hobbsee> he's using weird scripts
<Hobbsee> i might get him to teach me some more of vi first :P
<imbrandon> heh he probably does it the right way instead of edgybuild ( /me rm-rf's it )
<Hobbsee> shrug
<Hobbsee> feel free to change it, it's your machine
<imbrandon> heh i might this afternoon if i have time
<imbrandon> i never use it anyhow
<Hobbsee> then i cant be blamed if it goes wrong
<imbrandon> i always use pbuild-{edgy,edgy-main,dapper}
<imbrandon> ;)
* imbrandon tries a dry run with no mods first "pbuilder-dapper build amarok_1.4.2-0ubuntu1.dsc"
<\sh> re
<imbrandon> heya \sh
<Hobbsee> i would think it would work
<imbrandon> Hobbsee: whats tunepimp3 ?
<Hobbsee> where?
<ryanakca> Hobbsee: learn vi?
<imbrandon> E: Couldn't find package libtunepimp3-dev
<imbrandon> W: Unable to locate package libtunepimp3-dev
<imbrandon> E: Could not satisfy build-dependency.
<imbrandon> E: pbuilder-satisfydepends failed.
<Hobbsee> ryanakca: yes.  as opposed to nano.
<Hobbsee> right, that's another thing you'll have to backport then
<imbrandon> nano > *
<ryanakca> Hobbsee: learn emacs...
<imbrandon> Hobbsee: maybe not , i might just remove it, whats it for ?
<ryanakca> Hobbsee: or if your really picky, http://www.eng.hawaii.edu/Tutor/vi.html
* imbrandon /kicks ryanakca
<Hobbsee> ryanakca: gui's half way around the world suck.
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: something.  i dont remember.
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: you built the previous versions of these, remember?
<imbrandon> yea tunepimp3 is a new dep
<imbrandon> it wasent there before before i only had to backport libvis and excalibur
<Hobbsee> ffs.
* imbrandon looks into it
<Hobbsee> i remember why i *dont* usually go near #ubuntu-women!
<imbrandon> heh y?
<Hobbsee> i remember why i *dont* usually disclose my gender.
<imbrandon> bah set them right , dont let idiots discourge you
<imbrandon> if you wont no one will
<imbrandon> rember they are likely 12 year olds that dont know better ( or have a 12 year olds mind )
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: just did.  i dont think whoever it is liked it
<Hobbsee> hmm...maybe i read them wrong.
<Hobbsee> [00:26]  <lipstick> any girls in?
<Hobbsee> [00:27]  <Hobbsee> lipstick: yes, why?
<ryanakca> Hobbsee: here... I'll give you a link to my ~/.vimrc
<Hobbsee> [00:27]  <lipstick> Hobbsee, you female?
<Hobbsee> [00:27]  <Hobbsee> lipstick: yes.  if you're about to hit on me, give up, it wont work.
<Hobbsee> [00:28]  <lipstick> Hobbsee, hit on a girl through the internet, wtf
<Hobbsee> [00:28]  <Hobbsee> lipstick: what, you're not familar with the term "to hit on a girl"?
<Hobbsee> [00:29]  <lipstick> Hobbsee, I wanted to tell you a joke
<Hobbsee> [00:29]  <lipstick> but never mind
<Hobbsee> [00:29]  <lipstick> I am
<Hobbsee> [00:29]  <lipstick> through the internet, you need help
<Hobbsee> [00:29]  <lipstick> or wait let me grab your boobs :)
<Hobbsee> [00:29]  <lipstick> wtf
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: ffs.  indeed.
<ryanakca> Hobbsee: http://rkavanagh.homelinux.org/~ryan/.vimrc
<Hobbsee> sorry for the incredibly long paste.
<Tm_T> Hobbsee: err, someone forgot his medication
<Hobbsee> Tm_T: so it seems.
<seaLne> any joke required to be told to a woman wasn't going to be good
<Tm_T> Hobbsee: I have bad habid to make fun misleading my gender
<Tm_T> seaLne: untrue in 0,1 % of cases or so ;)
<Hobbsee> [00:31]  <lipstick> Hobbsee, let me guess, you married?
<Hobbsee> [00:31]  <Hobbsee> lipstick: that's none of your concern.  leave me alone.
<Hobbsee> [00:31]  <lipstick> sure
<Hobbsee> it gets better lol...
<Tm_T> =)
<ryanakca> lol
<ryanakca> it can get better?
<seaLne> is this semi live?
<imbrandon> seaLne: yea
<Hobbsee> seaLne: yeah, it's live.
<Hobbsee> ryanakca: well, if he tries much more, i'll just fully rip him apart
* Hobbsee shrugs
<seaLne> ooh k3b 0.12.17
<\sh> "/ignore <insert your fav annoying idiot here> all" works sometimes too good ,-)
<Hobbsee> i've done it before, i'll do it again.
<Hobbsee> although the last guy i did it to was in person.
<Hobbsee> he was *very* red by the time i'd finished :D
<\sh> don't start with kubuntu devs .. and not with kde devs, too
<Hobbsee> \sh: i suspect it was just a user.
<imbrandon> Hobbsee: might have been better to leave the build dep of automake1.9 and change the cvs.sh to loog for the correct version fwiw that how we did other pkgs ( and older amaroks )
<Hobbsee> \sh: besides, #ubuntu-women is common for such things, i suspect.   which is why i tend not to go there.
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: ahhh...feel free to change it
<Tm_T> Hobbsee: kick doesn't help?
<Tm_T> kick&ban <3
<imbrandon> Hobbsee: no biggie i was just noting for future
<imbrandon> anyhow food time while this transcodes and compiles
<imbrandon> bbiab
<Hobbsee> Tm_T: it's one of the few places i dont have ops
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: you enjoying this?  :P
<imbrandon> heh eating while lurking
<imbrandon> lol
<Hobbsee> oh FFS!!!!!!
* Hobbsee is trying so hard not to burst out laughing here.
<Hobbsee> right, change that to wanting to throw this idiot off a cliff.
<ryanakca> lol, why off a cliff? that's not painful enough :P
<fritsch> ryanakca: it depends where he "crashes" in
<Hobbsee> ryanakca: indeed.  did i forget that i'd hang draw and quarter him afterwards?
<Hobbsee> http://rafb.net/paste/results/eHv5TU23.html is the full log
<ryanakca> Hobbsee: did you get that link to my .vimrc and to the vi/vim tutorial?
<Hobbsee> ryanakca: yeah, didnt look though
<Hobbsee> it's in my logs 
<ryanakca> lol
<ryanakca> got to love logs
<ryanakca> I've got a pile of them sitting around... no clue why I keep them
<imbrandon> lol
<Tm_T> Hobbsee: shame
<fritsch> what a log :-) oh my god
<Hobbsee> fritsch: you telling me that's not normal?  :P
<Hobbsee> well, up to the rape comments, at least
<Tm_T> :p
<fritsch> Hobbsee: it is not normal for me, i don` t talk to this kind of rude people
<fritsch> Hobbsee: there is totall nothing funny about rape
<Hobbsee> exactly
<Hobbsee> well now i'm *really* not going to be able to concentrate on my assignment.  or sleep, for that matter.
<Hobbsee> bastard.
<ryanakca> heh... interesting... got to love k-lines
<Hobbsee> ryanakca: yeah, imbrandon thought of the quicker way - i kinda went into shock over what was happening
<imbrandon> ;P
<ryanakca> :)
<ryanakca> brb, switching to imbrandon's konversation :)
<imbrandon> heh "/stats p" rocks
<Hobbsee> true that
<ryanakca> imbrandon: except that half the time you have to go threw 4 ircops before you get a response... sleeping in ;)
<ryanakca> imbrandon: start up konversation, automaticly, sigsev :)
<Hobbsee> ryanakca: i have ops in most channels - its' usually not a problem
<imbrandon> heh edgy ? wow me and about 10 others using it right now
<ryanakca> and another, and yet another...
<ryanakca> yep, edgy
<imbrandon> ryanakca: yea 90% of the time i have ops in *ubuntu*
<imbrandon> so no biggie
* ryanakca makes a mental note to stay away of Hobbsee and imbrandon 
<imbrandon> and the other 10% of the time there is staff in the ircop team chan ;)
<seaLne> Riddell: think we'll get a uvfe for k3b?
* mode/#kubuntu-devel [+o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
* mode/#kubuntu-devel [+oo imbrandon imbrandon_]  by ChanServ
* mode/#kubuntu-devel [-o Hobbsee]  by imbrandon
* mode/#kubuntu-devel [-o imbrandon_]  by imbrandon
* mode/#kubuntu-devel [+o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
* mode/#kubuntu-devel [-o imbrandon]  by imbrandon
* mode/#kubuntu-devel [-o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<imbrandon> heh
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: at least let me +i him again before you do that :P
<imbrandon> +i ?
<Hobbsee> invite
<Riddell> seaLne: so long as there's no major new features
<imbrandon> i wasent sure if he was awake ;)
<Riddell> seaLne: what's the release schedule like?
<seaLne> 0.12.17 today
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: why wouldnt he be?  he just responded
<ryanakca> heh, I was busy pastebining... didn't notice :)
<Hobbsee> ryanakca: hehe, fair enough.  did you see your quit message?
<Tm_T> =)
<imbrandon> Riddell: didnt you already have the libvisual-0.4 and excalibur somewhere for dapper ?
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: on kubuntu.org probably
<Riddell> in kubuntu.org/packages I had whatever amarok needed at the time
<imbrandon> not in http://www.kubuntu.org/packages/amarok-latest/pool-dapper/
<imbrandon> unless i missing something
<Riddell> only older versions needed it
<seaLne> is -latetst actually?
<Hobbsee> seaLne: not for edgy (i dont think)
<imbrandon> seaLne: for dapper it is 1.4.1 in -latest
<imbrandon> Riddell: only older version ?
<danimo> aloah
<Hobbsee> hey danimo 
<imbrandon> ahh ok nvm
<danimo> Hobbsee: how are the new packages ?
<Hobbsee> danimo: they are alive
<danimo> Hobbsee: url?
<Hobbsee> danimo: same as before
<Hobbsee> on buntudot/people/~hobbsee/amarok
<ryanakca> Hobbsee: yeah
<ryanakca> Hobbsee: <sarcasm>you sure are harmless</sarcasm>
<ryanakca> lol
<ryanakca> imbrandon: http://pastebin.ca/146344
<Tm_T> Hobbsee could not harm a fly!
<Hobbsee> ryanakca: well, if i ever met up with that other guy in a dark alleyway, i sure *wouldnt* be harmless.  anything else though, and i'm pretty harmless :P
<Tm_T> I mean, that harmless
<ryanakca> lol
<ryanakca> imbrandon: that's the backtrace from the sigsev
<imbrandon> ryanakca: ok
<ryanakca> hmmm... any reason why vt1-5 are disabled/nonexistant?
<seaLne> not just me then
<fdoving> anyone buildt amarok 1.4.2 yet? 
<fdoving> buildt/packaged.
<Hobbsee> fdoving: for edgy, yes
<Hobbsee> fdoving: dapper is being done sometime soonish, i think
<imbrandon> yea i'm working on dapper atm 
<fdoving> Hobbsee: i was thinking edgy. told danimo i'd do it if it wasn't done by the time i got home from work today :)
<imbrandon> i'll stick both online in a few minutes
<ryanakca> hmmm... I'm soundless as well... .crim.sun and someone else where trying to figure it out... it's weird...
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: konversation is using a *lot* of cpu and memory - any ide awhy?
<imbrandon> its in full debug
<ryanakca> hmmm... anybody know if you can build a "compiling and building farm"? Kindof like for rendering, you hook up 5-6 computers... same thing for packaging?
<ryanakca> I have 2 P2 64mb ram computers laying around in my storage room... collecting dust...
<imbrandon> ryanakca: yes i ahve 8 xboxes and 2 celeron 2.9 building
<danimo> Hobbsee: hmm, still no daap or fs
<Hobbsee> danimo: true that
<Hobbsee>  4540 sarah     25   0  100m  45m  16m R 94.6  4.6  33:12.98 konversati
<Hobbsee> hmmm.
<danimo> Hobbsee: what did you change then?
<imbrandon> danimo: after Hobbsee gets the uvf i'll look at sticking dapp and such in
<imbrandon> if its not in universe
<danimo> imbrandon: huh? daap does not need dependencies nor open any ports
<Hobbsee> danimo: a few of the depends, etc - got rid of some of the erros
<danimo> Hobbsee: hmm?
<Hobbsee> danimo: my changes
<danimo> ok, I was wrong, daap depends on ruby
<danimo> but that's in main, isn't it?
<Riddell> ruby is yes
<Hobbsee> ruby's already a build-dep, iirc
<Riddell> it's jut broken
<danimo> broken?
<Riddell> on powerpc, it doesn't compiole
<Riddell> compile
<Riddell> but that'll get fixed, one day
<danimo> Riddell: daap specifically?
<Hobbsee> hehe.  one day
<Riddell> danimo: I don't see it at all
<Riddell> what's the package nme?
<Riddell> name?
<danimo> Riddell: no specific package
<danimo> Riddell: the daap mediadevice is a selfcontained directory in amarok
<Riddell> well what does it depend upon?  what's the upstream?
<danimo> Riddell: only on ruby
<Riddell> well, that's fine then, do it
<danimo> Riddell: I just need to add the files to amarok.install, right?
<Riddell> danimo: yep
<Riddell> daap is new in this amarok so I've not seen it at all
<danimo> Riddell: I hate the install file
<danimo> Riddell: well, and pc also has no external deps afaict
<bddebian> Howdy
<imbrandon> heya bddebian
<bddebian> Heya imbrandon
<Riddell> danimo: what's the status of the amarok package?  apparantly hobbsee sent a UVF exception
* Starting logfile irclogs/kubuntu-devel.log
(danimo/#kubuntu-devel) Riddell: recompiling
(imbrandon/#kubuntu-devel) hehe its just where she sticks stuff
(imbrandon/#kubuntu-devel) so we can all get it while she sleeps
(Riddell/#kubuntu-devel) ok, it's not new, I just havn't noticed it before
(imbrandon/#kubuntu-devel) right
(Riddell/#kubuntu-devel) danimo: you're adding daap to hobbsee's package?
<danimo> Riddell: aye
<Riddell> cool
<danimo> Riddell: I will push it to revu, since I'm not a MOTU. can you push it from there?
<Riddell> danimo: yes, give me a ping when you do
<danimo> sure
<imbrandon> danimo: if you dont mind ping me too so i can rebuild the dapper one
<danimo> oki
<releaselogger> re
<imbrandon> Riddell: did you see my link for the kds with the o2 and bg color changes ?
<seaLne> something has started automounting cds?
<Riddell> imbrandon: nope
<Riddell> seaLne: shouldn't do
<imbrandon> Riddell: http://www.imbrandon.com/misc/temp/
<seaLne> Riddell: its causing havoc with k3b
<Riddell> imbrandon: thanks
<seaLne> no popup media thingy and i definitly never told anything to automatically mount stuff as i rarely read cds on this machine only right
<Riddell> that could well be sime's patches at work
<imbrandon> hrm it shouldent automount anything
<seaLne> when were they yesterday? i restarted this morning after fully updating
<imbrandon> seaLne: yea the first round was in before yesterday
<imbrandon> hrm the popup still happens here but i only have a dvd to put in and test
<imbrandon> it made an icon but not mounted
<seaLne> something was even "mounting" erased cdrw
<imbrandon> wow
<imbrandon> is there a way to reset that dialog and try it again
<seaLne> erased cdrw pushed tray back in and it showed up mounted altho you couldn't do anything
<imbrandon> or can you stick a blank cd in Riddell
<Riddell> I have no CDs here
<imbrandon> hrm all i have is this dvd superman movie i use to test libdvdcss 
<imbrandon> heh
<imbrandon> but it does make the popup
* Riddell corrects imbrandon's spelling of "colour"
<imbrandon> color ?
<imbrandon> heh i guess that what i get for sending the patch to the UK ;)
<imbrandon> hehe just teasin
* Riddell in Germany
<imbrandon> ohh thats right 
<imbrandon> heh
<imbrandon> normaly your in scottland though right ?
<seaLne> you don't stop being non-us despite being in a diff country tho :)
<imbrandon> heh Riddell isnt a US-ite ;)
<imbrandon> tbh i'm not sure where he is , just somewhere near UK afaik ( not atm but normaly )
<seaLne> wow you really are american :P
<DaSkreech> bddebian: hi
<imbrandon> lol what makes you say that 
<imbrandon> heh
<bddebian> Heya DaSkreech
<seaLne> scotland is part of the uk
<Riddell> seaLne, imbrandon: new kubuntu-default-settings uploaded
<Riddell> it's the classy part
<imbrandon> yea i know but i'm not totaly sure he is in scottland heh
<seaLne> just the famous american lack of knowledge of countries :)
<imbrandon> heh
* seaLne stays about 50 miles from Riddell 
<imbrandon> ahh
* imbrandon is dead smack in the mid USA
<imbrandon> i need to come see / move to EU somewhere though sometime heh
<imbrandon> i've only been to mexico and thiland outside the US so far
<imbrandon> thailand*
<bddebian> imbrandon: I hear Iran is nice this time of year :-)
<imbrandon> hahahahah
<DaSkreech> Israel! :)
<Tm_T> imbrandon: you should come to finland in january
<Tm_T> it's light and warm and sunny in winter ;)
<imbrandon> ;)
* seaLne wonders if it was more hassell including the k3b changelog in the changelog than it would have been to just include it seperatly in the uvf exception request :)
<fdoving> including the k3b-changelog into the changelog for the package? hum.. why? 
<seaLne> it was quite short
<seaLne> i mean the change between versions
<imbrandon> http://www.cheesenibbles.com/
<imbrandon> mez was too bored with that one
<ryanakca> imbrandon: figured out konversation?
<nixternal> konversation ownz ;)
<imbrandon> no honestly , i cant see a problem with it at all 
<imbrandon> nixternal:  is running it to ryanakca
<imbrandon> s/to/also
<nixternal> or too
<imbrandon> blah
<nixternal> but who really cares, since we come from the ghettos ;)
<ryanakca> hmmm... I'll uninstall and reinstall
<imbrandon> if you uninstall --purge
<imbrandon> just to make sure
<imbrandon> i got to run to the store and stuff , i'll be back in ~30min
<nixternal> i learned a new one with konversation as well...copy all your scripts to ~/.kde/share/apps/konversation/scripts    as updating konvo blows the old /scripts dir aways
<ryanakca> kk, see yah... if it doesn't work, I'll hunt it down in #konversation
<nixternal> it will work, don't worry ;)
<ryanakca> lol
* ryanakca gives nixternal some more cookies
<imbrandon> ryanakca: you can ping me again also when i get back
<nixternal> im sick of cookies ;)
<ryanakca> fine then... 
<imbrandon> or that works too , just be sure to let sho know where you got the deb from so he knows what he's working with
<ryanakca> kk
<imbrandon> either way
* ryanakca gives nixternal a big juicy piece of steak
<ryanakca> happy?
<ryanakca> same problem :(
* DaSkreech hugs ubotu 
<danimo> imbrandon: Do I have to do any magic to sign my package?
<danimo> imbrandon: like importing my key into apt?
<Riddell> danimo: no, it just uses gpg
<Riddell> danimo: of course revu needs to know about your key
<danimo> Riddell: it does
<Riddell> sorted
<ryanakca> danimo: debuild -S -sa
<Riddell> oh yes, good point
<imbrandon> yea it will use gpg with debuild -S -sa
<danimo> won't it rebuild?
<danimo> I mean the actual build went fine
<ryanakca> danimo: it will remake the source package
<imbrandon> nah it will "fack" buld it and prepare it as a source package
<nixternal> also with the gpg keys and packaging..i have had issues while running gpg-agent and pinentry
<imbrandon> fake*
<ryanakca> danimo: you then use "sudo pbuilder build package-version.dsc" to compile - build it...
<nixternal> when you do the -S it will crash out with the gpg signing saying it didn't receive the right info about the secret key
<imbrandon> no sudo
<imbrandon> ryanakca: you shouldent need sudo
<Riddell> danimo: debuild -S  is for source package, it doesn't re-compile
<Riddell> danimo: and -sa makes it include the .orig in the .changes file which is used to upload
<ryanakca> imbrandon: it runs in /var/cache/pbuilder/
<Riddell> imbrandon: no sudo for pbuilder?
<imbrandon> ryanakca: yes i know
<ryanakca> imbrandon: at least that was the way it was default setup in dapper
<imbrandon> Riddell: yea i NEVER use sudo for pbuilder
<ryanakca> imbrandon: well, no sudo, and you get "permission denied"
<imbrandon> ryanakca: thats becouse you ran sudo pbuilder create
<imbrandon> initialy
<nixternal> yup
<nixternal> as i did as well
<imbrandon> if you ran pbuilder create without sudo you wouldent need it later
<ryanakca> you can't access /var/cache/pbuilder, because it's root, isn't it?
<imbrandon> ryanakca: sure you can if you use it the first time without it
<imbrandon> watch
<ryanakca> imbrandon: so I can pretty much, just go "sudo chown ryan /var/cache/pbuilder" and no longer need sudo? 
<imbrandon> pbuilder-buildpackage/i386 $Id: pbuilder-buildpackage-funcs,v 1.31 2006/05/30 23:45:45 dancer Exp $
<imbrandon> $Id: pbuilder-buildpackage,v 1.126 2006/06/10 15:09:52 dancer Exp $
<imbrandon> Current time: Wed Aug 23 12:36:22 CDT 2006
<imbrandon> pbuilder-time-stamp: 1156354582
<imbrandon> Building the build Environment
<imbrandon>  -> extracting base tarball [/var/cache/pbuilder/dapper/base.tgz] 
<imbrandon> ryanakca: yes
<ryanakca> good... save me... 5 letters :)
<imbrandon> brandon@voyager:~/files/devel/amarok$ pbuilder-dapper build amarok_1.4.2-0ubuntu2.dsc
<imbrandon> W: /usr/share/pbuilder/pbuilderrc does not exist
<imbrandon> W: /etc/pbuilderrc does not exist
<imbrandon> I: using fakeroot in build.
<imbrandon> pbuilder-buildpackage/i386 $Id: pbuilder-buildpackage-funcs,v 1.31 2006/05/30 23:45:45 dancer Exp $
<nixternal> 4 and a space
<imbrandon> $Id: pbuilder-buildpackage,v 1.126 2006/06/10 15:09:52 dancer Exp $
<imbrandon> make sure you have fakeroot installed ;)
<imbrandon> pbuilder and debuild use fakeroot if they are installed
<ryanakca> chown didn't work... how do you delete it?
<imbrandon> ryanakca: and you probably wanna set the gourp too not just the user
<ryanakca> delete it as in delete pbuilder and create a new one...
<imbrandon> rm-rf it and pbuilder create again works but you'll have to redo all the configs etc, becomes a pita
<imbrandon> ryanakca: setup a new one first
<imbrandon> to test it
<imbrandon> ( good to have an edgy one anyhow )
<imbrandon> without sudo
<imbrandon> once you got that working then rm -rf the old one
<imbrandon> i have dapper,edgy,edgy-main all setup
<ryanakca> I have an edgy... no dapper
<ryanakca> how do you get more than one setup?
<imbrandon> fyi you can have it store the stuff in your ~/pbuilder too thats how the wiki tells you anyhow
<imbrandon> pbuilder == personal builder , no root needed
<imbrandon> ;)
<imbrandon> ryanakca: hold on lmee find the wiki page
<imbrandon> lemme*
<ryanakca> well well... if it can store in ~/pbuilder, save me the trouble of looking for it... wiki/PbuilderHowto is what I found... not very detailed though :(
<ryanakca> or wait... they updated it... nice... 
<imbrandon> erm they say use sudo too
<ryanakca> imbrandon: sorry, bbiab... I'm going to go get myself a kayak
<imbrandon> but thats not right
<imbrandon> ok later
<ryanakca> imbrandon: feel like editing it? kk, see you in an hour or so
<imbrandon> danimo: got the amarok stuff uploaded ?
<danimo> imbrandon: any minutee
<imbrandon> hehe okies just wondering ;)
<danimo> imbrandon: RSN :)
<imbrandon> rsn ?
<imbrandon> heh
<danimo> ryanakca: real soon now
<danimo> err
<danimo> imbrandon: ^^^
<imbrandon> ahh ;)
<imbrandon> hrm after i fixed the deps hobbsee's still failed on dapper ;(
* imbrandon go's to investigate
<imbrandon> apachelogger: wow just whom i wanted to see
<imbrandon> heh
<apachelogger> :| battery still doesn't work properly
<danimo> imbrandon: dputting now
<danimo> imbrandon: (revu)
<imbrandon> danimo: cool ok
<danimo> imbrandon: what changes do I put? the sources or the i386 one?
<imbrandon> apachelogger: any clue what this is , seems to build on edgy but dapper its failing with http://pastebin.ca/146522
<danimo> imbrandon: I just put the sources one
<imbrandon> sources
<imbrandon> yup
<danimo> ok, great
<apachelogger> imbrandon: libhal-dev is probably in deps?
<imbrandon> hrm i think one sec
<imbrandon> erm nope
<imbrandon> Build-Depends: cdbs, debhelper (>=5), quilt, bzip2, automake1.7, libtool,
<imbrandon>  kdelibs4-dev, kdemultimedia-dev, kdebase-dev,
<imbrandon>  libgstreamer0.10-dev, libxine-dev, libtunepimp3-dev,
<imbrandon>  libtag1-dev (>> 1.4), libsqlite3-dev,
<imbrandon>  libmysqlclient15-dev, libpq-dev,
<imbrandon>  libsdl1.2-dev, libvisual-0.4-dev,
<imbrandon>  libifp-dev, libusb-dev, libgpod-dev, ruby
<imbrandon> guess that would be needed huh
<apachelogger> yup
<imbrandon> heh
<apachelogger> though I wonder whether it's not failing on edgy
<apachelogger> probably another pacakge already depends on
<apachelogger> imbrandon: and remove gstreamer
* imbrandon headdesks i should have known that
<apachelogger> it's not needed
<imbrandon> yea we took out gstreamer support
<imbrandon> ok Riddell once that hits revu from danimo i got a few more cahnges it looks like
<imbrandon> changes*
<Riddell> imbrandon: we're about to turn off internet for the evening so I'll get it tomorrow
<imbrandon> ok 
<imbrandon> i'll have it all ready by then
<jjesse> nooo!!!! don't turn off the internet :(
<imbrandon> lol
* imbrandon downloads the internet
<jjesse> does it fit on a floppy disk still?
<imbrandon> sudo apt-get install internet2.0
<imbrandon> dvd+r
<imbrandon> ;)
<jjesse> ah so its gotten bigger since i last downloaded it
<danimo> jjesse: yes, if you don't download the pr0n
<danimo> </obvious_joke>
<imbrandon> yea without the pr0n dep its only 1.2k
<imbrandon> err 1.2mb
<imbrandon> staticly links pr0n lib though makes internet2.0 only fit a dvd+r
<imbrandon> linked*
<danimo> imbrandon: and really DAAP works :)
<imbrandon> hehe
<Riddell> danimo: what does it do?
<imbrandon> lets you connect to DAPP music sources
<imbrandon> like iTunes 
<imbrandon> or LimeWire
<imbrandon> over a network
<apachelogger> or banshee ;-)
<apachelogger> or internet2.0 :P
<imbrandon> heh
<danimo> Riddell: you can listen to music from iTunes or Banshee
<danimo> Riddell: (and some other clients)
<imbrandon> s/DAPP/DAAP
<Riddell> so long as they're not sending weird mp4 format or something
<imbrandon> dosent matter afaik
<danimo> Riddell: well, no, it's just a transport protocol
<danimo> Riddell: and sharing
<apachelogger> it's going through the amarok proxy
<imbrandon> its kinda like samba or nfs for music
<danimo> Riddell: you won't be able to play AAC files without the respective libs of course
<apachelogger> danimo: I guess you are
<apachelogger> well
<danimo> apachelogger: what?
* apachelogger wonders
<danimo> apachelogger: congrats to the release btw
<apachelogger> would need trying, I'm not familiar with the DAAP protocol
<danimo> apachelogger: same here
<apachelogger> danimo: thx, too me some time ;-)
<danimo> ubuntu does not ship a DAAP server
<apachelogger> it does
<apachelogger> oh
<danimo> really?
<apachelogger> yeah
<apachelogger> it does 
<danimo> how is it called?
<apachelogger> banshee-daap
<imbrandon> it does ?
<imbrandon> ohh yea
<danimo> apachelogger: yeah, but that needs banshee
<apachelogger> ture
<apachelogger> *true
<danimo> apachelogger: and banshee won't install
<apachelogger> though I only know one real daap server
<imbrandon> there are other that are cmd line
<danimo> no matter what I tried
<danimo> the mono stuff seems to be completely broken
<apachelogger> hehe, needed to get activate some update repos - I have a almost not up-out-dated system ;-)
<imbrandon> danimo: monodevelop works here havent tried anything else
<apachelogger> danimo: well, the mono aps have some dep problems
<apachelogger> noticed this for inofficial ifolder build
<apachelogger> anyway
<imbrandon> ohh ifolder /me drools
<danimo> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<danimo>   banshee: Depends: libnautilus-burn3 but it is not installable
<imbrandon> lol
<apachelogger> now I think DAAP is not sending the music as codec
<danimo> E: Broken packages
<danimo> apachelogger: but?
<apachelogger> else I wouldn't see a reason why to throw it through amarok proxy
<apachelogger> danimo: no idea ;-)
<apachelogger> something strange of course :P
<danimo> apachelogger: because the world does not turn around amarok
<apachelogger> after all it's a apple development
<danimo> apachelogger: and DAAP is iTunes originally
<apachelogger> yeah, but I don't think apple would be that lame
<imbrandon> Digital Audio Access Proto
<apachelogger> but, as I said - no clue about daap :P
<danimo> apachelogger: I bet it has some fancy DRM functionality and stuff
<danimo> all optional of course
<danimo> just in case ;)
<apachelogger> well, no - and yes
<Riddell> so the server decodes and DAAP sends it as what?
<apachelogger> as you said it's made for itunes
<apachelogger> therefore DRM would be processed by itunes
<apachelogger> so daap wouldn't need a DRM functionality IMHO
<imbrandon> the drm is handels by the DAAP server
<imbrandon> Riddell: i THink its a stream on demand type thing
<apachelogger> gotta point that out ^^
<danimo> imbrandon: I uploaded sucessfully, but it doesn't show up at the webinterface
<imbrandon> danimo: it takes a few for revu to process it
<danimo> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Digital_Audio_Access_Protocol
<imbrandon> Riddell: i have iTunes on my laptop i'll enable the daap server in it and stream some protected content and try it tonight
<danimo> modified HTTP protocol
<danimo> and it announces itself through zeroconf
<Riddell> ok, internet going, bye all
<danimo> which is why it would be fairly difficult to set it up for ubuntu if amarok contained a server
<danimo> bye Riddell
<imbrandon> they dont list LimeWire / FrostWire as DAAP clients too but they are also
<imbrandon> bye Riddell
<Riddell> danimo: we have zeroconf, you just need to tick the tickbox
<apachelogger> ah, well
<danimo> Riddell: yeah, and that's the point
<danimo> Riddell: it's zeroconf for a reason
<apachelogger> either server was broken or zeroconf on dapper is dead
<danimo> Riddell: and where is the tickbox to tick?
<Riddell> danimo: it'll be on by default in edgy+1
<Riddell> danimo: in the zeroconf kcontrol modue
<Riddell> module
<danimo> ok
<Riddell> danimo: edgy only, not dapper
<apachelogger> anyway, zeroconf on kubuntu actually is zero conf ^^
<apachelogger> can't say that about suse
<danimo> Riddell: will this be the time that cups' auto announce will be reenabled, too?
<danimo> (afaik cups can also use zeroconf in more recent versions)
<imbrandon> cups needs to die a painfull death and be reborn
<Riddell> danimo: yes (not final at all though)
<Riddell> anyway, I'm off
<danimo> imbrandon: you obviously never suffered through unix lpd
<imbrandon> gnight Riddell
<apachelogger> salut Riddell
<imbrandon> danimo: i print very very little 
<danimo> imbrandon: see? :)
* apachelogger doesn't print at all :P
<danimo> imbrandon: yes I gree it's not the greatest piece of software
<danimo> but it has evolved
<apachelogger> digital paper is lot cheaper
<imbrandon> onyl time i print something is if i have to physicly sign and fax it
<imbrandon> heh
<danimo> apachelogger: if you write your diploma thesis or your first 450 pages book I'll remind you :)
<danimo> apachelogger: because you _do_ want to print that stuff
<danimo> imbrandon: how long does revu preprocessing usually take?
<imbrandon> no way i would ever want to print a 450 page book, and then have to worry about changes
<apachelogger> danimo: guess not :P
<imbrandon> danimo: ~15 minutes
<danimo> ok
<danimo> imbrandon: well, if you write your first Kubuntu book you will have to print each and every page
<danimo> and not only once
<imbrandon> ajmitch: can you check on the amarok upload and make sure its not stuck in reject or soemthing please
<imbrandon> danimo: print to pdf ;)
<imbrandon> hrm ajmitch its probably asleep the more i think about it , not his time of day
* imbrandon heads to -motu to poke another revu admin
<danimo> imbrandon: no, really, reading text on screen and paper is different reading expiriences
<imbrandon> danimo: maybe for some but i grew up in a digital world
<danimo> imbrandon: so did I
<danimo> imbrandon: and I didn't belive it before :)
<imbrandon> trust me i've done my share of reading books sometimes that the only way to get them but i'd personal MUCH rather a pdf on my laptop
<imbrandon> ;)
<danimo> imbrandon: yeah, but you don't have to do errorchecking on books that you read online :)
<danimo> imbrandon: plus pdf annotation support sucks (or rather: is non-exsistent)
<imbrandon> hrm it should be there by now
<imbrandon> you sure you key is in the keyring ?
<imbrandon> hrm do you have ftp somewhere danimo or would you liek me to set you up an account on buntudot.org/people/~danimo revu seems broke atm and i cant raise any admins
<danimo> imbrandon: no prob
<imbrandon> so you have somewhere to upload ?
<danimo> imbrandon: sure, plenty of machines :)
<danimo> imbrandon: http://developer.kde.org/~danimo/kubuntu/amarok
<imbrandon> hehe okie , yea just poke it somewhere else if you dont mind so i can grab it and make a few last changes
<imbrandon> ahh done
<imbrandon> your fast ;)
<danimo> imbrandon: nah, still uploading
<danimo> imbrandon: 7 mins
<imbrandon> kk poke me when tis done ;)
<danimo> err, even more, I accidentally also uploaded the deb
<danimo> imbrandon: ok
<danimo> imbrandon: notify
<danimo> imbrandon: just not the source file
<danimo> imbrandon: but you only need the diff, right?
<imbrandon> i just need the orig.tar .dsc. and .diff.gz
<imbrandon> erm i gues just the diff.gz and .dsc
<imbrandon> becouse i have the orig obviously 
<imbrandon> heh
<danimo> imbrandon: right :)
<danimo> imbrandon: so is it ok for you?
<imbrandon> yup
<imbrandon> grabbing now
<imbrandon> got it thanks
<imbrandon> you can delete it or whatever
<imbrandon> ;)
<danimo> imbrandon: it's ok, I passed it on to the amarok channel
<danimo> imbrandon: not my bandwith anyway :)
<imbrandon> heh well it will need a bit of changes for dapper ( and edgy optimaly ) 
<imbrandon> thats why i'm rebuilding it yet one more time
<danimo> imbrandon: what do you plan?
<imbrandon> but i'll stick it in a my repo too for edgy / dapper while we awate the uvf ;)
<imbrandon> well libhal-dev is missing dep and .... shit
<imbrandon> what else waas it
<danimo> imbrandon: libmtp
<imbrandon> whats that ?
<danimo> imbrandon: support for mtp devices
<imbrandon> is it in main
<imbrandon> what package
<imbrandon> provides it
<danimo> imbrandon: libmtp
<imbrandon> !info libmtp edgy
<ubotu> Package libmtp does not exist in edgy
<danimo> imbrandon: it's not in edgy
<danimo> that's the point
<danimo> it's only in the debian mentors repo
<danimo> imbrandon: but it's quite important
<imbrandon> ahh then no go , heh it would have to be packaged then have a main inclusion rep
<imbrandon> wth is a mtp device anyhow ?
<danimo> imbrandon: since a lot of people have audio players that only does mtp
<imbrandon> heh
<danimo> imbrandon: some microsoft protocol
<imbrandon> ahh well let me fix this up for edgy proper and dapper then i'll look at adding that for my personal repo since we cant put it in proper
<danimo> imbrandon: inclusion in main would be awesome
<danimo> imbrandon: but a recommendation and the plugin put into universe with the lib is ok
<imbrandon> ouch you uped the version
<imbrandon> hopefully no one in #amarok will install it
<danimo> imbrandon: the package version? sure I did
<imbrandon> that will botch it when it hits edgy proper or dapper backports or my repo
<danimo> why not?
<danimo> grml, ok
<danimo> imbrandon: can't you just increment it by some more version?
<imbrandon> danimo: COULD but it would look funny and not a normal practice to put something in as a new version with a revision of 3 or 4
<imbrandon> and i dont think Riddell would go for it 
<imbrandon> tbh ;)
<danimo> imbrandon: it was always been like that
<danimo> imbrandon: on suse I mean
<danimo> imbrandon: onone cared. why should they
<imbrandon> ........ i'll explain after i get this fixed up ;)
<imbrandon> hehe
<imbrandon> it makes merges and syncs go ALOT smoother is the short story but i'll explain better ina bit
<abattoir> Riddell: around?
<imbrandon> abattoir: he is gone for the night
<apachelogger> switiching to internet2.0 :P
<abattoir> imbrandon: aah, ok, thanks :)
<imbrandon> lol
<abattoir> imbrandon: any updates on trinity? ;)
<apachelogger> imbrandon: ya got a trinity as well? Oo
<imbrandon> heh ye why ?
<imbrandon> yea*
* apachelogger is owning a workstation called trinity
* imbrandon wonders where apachelogger seen that
<apachelogger> runs either xp, kubuntu or suse ;-)
<imbrandon> huh ? /me is lost
<abattoir> imbrandon: nvm :)
* apachelogger hates lost
<apachelogger> just such a bad story
<imbrandon> abattoir: ahhh 
<imbrandon> abattoir: OUR trinity
<apachelogger> really, can't deal with that series
<imbrandon> hehe i was confused by apachelogger
<apachelogger> :P
<imbrandon> abattoir: yea but they are on the lappy
<imbrandon> havent had much time for it the last few days alot of releases 
<abattoir> imbrandon: np, whenever you have the time
<imbrandon> ;)
<imbrandon> i'll sync soon
<apachelogger> talking about sync
* apachelogger fires up unison
<danimo> imbrandon: still nothing on revu
<imbrandon> danimo: yea i dont think your key is syncd we'll have to poke a REVU admin later
<Mez> imbrandon, revu admin?
<Mez> whatsup ?
<imbrandon> heya mez  i was poke at your cheeseit site earlier , but anyhow danimo's upload never showed i'm asumming his key isnt syncd
<Mez> lemme have a look
<danimo> imbrandon: anyway, how do I make a changelog entry without bumping the package version
<imbrandon> danimo: like this hold on ..... ( pastebins )
<Mez> upload of what ?
<imbrandon> amarok
<imbrandon> danimo: http://pastebin.ca/146625
<imbrandon> is how we normaly do it
<Mez> imbrandon, last upload to revu of amarok was by hobbsee
<imbrandon> hrm ok thanks
<Mez> amarok (2:1.4.1-0ubuntu3)
<imbrandon> danimo: are you sure you put dput revu blah
<Mez> that the right version?
<imbrandon> nah we working on 1.4.2 now but no biggie
<imbrandon> thats an old upload from long ago
<imbrandon> he finaly just ftped it somewhere else
<danimo> imbrandon: I just said dput package, revu should be revu
<danimo> prolly :)
<danimo> imbrandon: ok, still I think it's silly :}
<imbrandon> danimo: afaik you should put dput revu *.changes ( becouse i have different stanzes in dput.conf like dput ubuntu blah or dput debian blah depending on where th upload is going )
* danimo wonders where he dputted it then
<ryanakca> imbrandon: back
<imbrandon> heh check your default in dput.conf
<danimo> oha. upload.ubuntu.com :)
<imbrandon> err /etc/dput.cf
<imbrandon> hahaha it will get silently rejected ;)
<imbrandon> no worries
<Mez> imbrandon: not even in rejected
<danimo> I hope so
<imbrandon> yea he uploaded to the ftpmaster Mez
<imbrandon> heh
<imbrandon> just figured that out
<imbrandon> heh
<Mez> ;)
<Mez> fun :D
<danimo> Mez: sorry, nevermind :)
<imbrandon> danimo: yea from now on dput revu *_source.changes ;)
<imbrandon> thanks mez
<apachelogger> danimo: or change the default ;-)
<apachelogger> uhh
<imbrandon> btw nice site from when you got bored that day ;P
<apachelogger> CSI:NY on tv
<Mez> imbrandon: lol
* apachelogger tunes on kdetv
<Mez> though
<Mez> weird
<Mez> danimo - whats your keyid ?
<danimo> Mez: I did upload things already
<imbrandon> since it changed to LP auth ?
<Mez> it did ?
<Mez> hmm
<Mez> lol
* Mez was gonna go through revu-key
<danimo> Mez: yes
<imbrandon> yea hold on
<imbrandon> you have to be a member of https://launchpad.net/people/ubuntu-universe-contributors
<Mez> *shrugs*
<imbrandon> the keys still have to be syncd by an admin though
<Mez> which it seems I'm not anymore
<imbrandon> Mez: if you on ubuntu-dev or -core-dev
<imbrandon> you dont have to be
<danimo> Mez: C901C33E
<Mez> no I mean - I WAS a REVU admin
<danimo> Mez: and now?
<Mez> I dont seem to be
<imbrandon> Mez: heh poke ajmitch later , probably when they moed to LP
<imbrandon> moved*
<ryanakca> brb, going to check if sound is fixed
<imbrandon> oh Mez can i poke you about something else while your arround ?
<Mez> depends on what it is :P
<imbrandon> heh approve my kubuntu-team on LP i forgot to poke Riddell about before he got off for the night
<imbrandon> ( yea i made ubuntu-dev while you were on holiday ;P )
<imbrandon> hehe
<Sime> My Dapper here has a "Default Power profiles" tab in System-settings->Power Management, but edgy doesn't. Is that right?
* imbrandon looks
<imbrandon> Sime: http://imbrandon.sytes.net/ss19.png
<Sime> I'm going to chalk that one as the fact that I'm not on a laptop.
<Sime> userconfig is not loading in 3.5.4 too, nor in edgy.
<imbrandon> Sime: http://imbrandon.sytes.net/ss20.png < edgy
<fritsch> imbrandon: amarok already online?
<Sime> :-/ doesn't work in kde-s-s
<ryanakca> imbrandon: those really are nice icon sets...
<imbrandon> ryanakca: thanks , fritsch not quite yet, compiling now
<ryanakca> it's almost like they "belong" to edgy... just like the ones I had earlier kindof "belonged" to dapper's blue...
<fritsch> imbrandon: okay, keep your time, just asked informational
<ryanakca> fritsch? compiling what? eqonomize?
<imbrandon> fritsch: yea i'd say about 1 more hour
<imbrandon> ryanakca: amarok for dapper
<ryanakca> oh, fritsch is a person, nevermind :)
<ryanakca> lol
<fritsch> ryanakca: ah got it ;-)
<imbrandon> hahaha
<fritsch> fritsch is an <"KSmode">assimiliation</"KSmode"> of fridge
<fritsch> it comes from my bad ability to speak english ... is from school
<imbrandon> heh
<ryanakca> imbrandon: what's the konversation build number?
<Sime> Riddell: I've just fixed up system-settings in SVN. A new package can now be made.
<Sime> userconfig now wants to work ok... wierd.
<Lure> Sime: all PM from system settings will go away/get replaced
<Lure> Sime: this is klaptopdaemon stuff that will be dropped in edgy
<Sime> PM=?
<Sime> power management
<Lure> yep
<Sime> ok then
<Sime> should I just remove the PM icon from k-s-s?
<Lure> Sime: not sure, you would need to talk to Riddell (I would as guidance power manager is everything we have now)
<Lure> Sime: unless sebas has some big plans...
<Sime> I doubt that.
<Sime> he's up to bug fixing I think
<Lure> ryanakca: did you package eqonomize? I would like to test this...
<Lure> Sime: it is not much time anyway for new features. So I would expect it will be dropped
<Lure> Sime: did you also change icon for accessibility?
<Sime> Lure: fixed
<Lure> Sime: cool
<sebas> I'm actually slowly back to feature adding kubuntu power manager
<sebas> But that's got my focus now
<Lure> sebas: is there a plan to have kcm module for guidance-power-manager?
<Lure> sebas: or is the only config from tray applet 
<sebas> I'm considering it, input is appreciated.
<Lure> sebas: if no, Sime should remove power management from system settings , which is still klaptop
<sebas> It could well be done, but I'd leave that to someone who's skilled in UI design (and that's not me)
<imbrandon> imho i think the tray applet is enough, not much "config" there
<Lure> sebas: not sure if we have any more config options than the one's we have in tray
<Lure> sebas: I would personally preffer to have it in sys.settings and click on icon would not open settings, but dialog with tooltip like content
<Sime> if the applet is always there in the tray, then there is not much point in duplicating options in k-s-s.
<Lure> sebas: config will be rarely used and single click on tray should do most useful stuff
<sebas> Ok. I'm fine with not having to add it ;-)
<Lure> tooltip will become heavy if you have multi battery + multi CPU freq/temp/voltage info 
<Lure> not all in edgy, but sure in near future
<Lure> this is why a dialog window is imho more appropriate and config could move to kcm 
* Sime has just seen the PM applet for the first time. neato.
<sebas> The refactoring I was planning for is mostly done, btw.
<Lure> sebas: btw, why do we have battery % twice in tooltip - in progress bar and as text?
<Lure> sebas: refactored code causes lid part to be shaded on my laptop - will check what is wrong
<ryanakca> Lure:  Yep, go 'head
<insanekane> Sime: PM Applet ?
<insanekane> Sime: oh got it ... nm
<ryanakca> Lure: want a link to my no-garantee no-warantee repos, or can you build it from the source on REVU?
<Lure> ryanakca: will pick the revu source - thanks for packaging!
<ryanakca> Lure: kk, np... hope it works...
<toma> hello
<Lure> toma: hi
<imbrandon> heya toma
<Lure> ryanakca: nice work on eqonomize! only stuff (but probably for upstream) that it does not have app icon
<Lure> ryanakca: I am only contributor, so I cannot advocate on revu, but I am sure that you will easily get another advocate
<sebas> Lure: Yeah, the UI needs quite some work still
<Lure> sebas: lid issue needs small fix: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/21507
<Sime> imbrandon: ping
<imbrandon> pong
<imbrandon> Sime: ^
<Sime> imbrandon: I've added a line to the KubuntuKDEMedia wiki page about how to remove the "Open Medium System Folder" context menu item which you see in konq.
<imbrandon> kool ok
<imbrandon> i forgot to add the system menu stuff
<Sime> system menu?
<imbrandon> system menu applet 
<imbrandon> in kicker 
<imbrandon> default file mangement for kubuntu
<Sime> you mean the "Storage Media" applet?
<imbrandon> Sime: http://imbrandon.sytes.net/ss21.png
<imbrandon> bottom left
<imbrandon> of that pic
<imbrandon> users brings up system:/users and storage media brings up system:/media
<imbrandon> instead of /home or /media
<imbrandon> see what i mean ?
<Sime> oh, the "System Menu Menu"
<Sime> is that staying in edgy?
<fritsch> imbrandon: ping, compilation already finished?
<DaSkreech> imbrandon: It's the Microsoft transfer Protocol which is embraced and extended version of the PTP (Photo transfer protocol) for cameras
<ryanakca> Lure: thanks, yeah, that's icon set problem I think... isn't known enough that other icon sets have icons for it...
<ryanakca> Lure: but I'll ping upstream for one...
<imbrandon> fritsch ping
<fritsch_> imbrandon: ack
<imbrandon> fritsch_: amarok for dapper finished uploading , the rest havent synced yet so i havent posted on the blog
<imbrandon> but i can tell you how to grab it real fast if you want
<imbrandon> while i wait for the rest to sync
<fritsch_> imbrandon: okay ill grab
<fritsch_> imbrandon: thx
<imbrandon> ok first add my key ...... 
<imbrandon> wget http://www.imbrandon.com/packages/887D9FD2.gpg -O- | sudo apt-key add
<imbrandon> ^^ type the , err paste that in console
<imbrandon> then .....
<fritsch_> imbrandon: done
<imbrandon> for dapper add " deb http://www.imbrandon.com/packages dapper amarok " to your sources.list
<imbrandon> you know how to edit the sources.list ?
<fritsch_> imbrandon: lol :-)
<imbrandon> just makin sure , some ppl dont ;)
<fritsch_> done
<imbrandon> you can add deb-src line too
<imbrandon> if you wish
<fritsch_> mmmh, yes if the debian "collection" patch is not in ....
<imbrandon> and / or you can add ......."
<fritsch_> yes
<imbrandon> dapper all instead off dapper amarok too ;)
<fritsch_> I need a dist-upgrade, do I?
<fritsch_> yes
<fritsch_> okay, getting it
<imbrandon> yea dist-upgrade
<fritsch_> imbrandon: ty very much for packaging
<imbrandon> np
<imbrandon> i'll blog as soon as the rest are syncd
<fritsch_> imbrandon: what about the libvisual stuff?
<imbrandon> so others can get it
<imbrandon> its there too
<imbrandon> i backported it all that it needs
<fritsch_> imbrandon: gets not installed
<imbrandon> sudo apt-get install libvisual
<imbrandon> see what you get
<fritsch_> imbrandon: shouldn amarok depend?
<imbrandon> it does
<fritsch_> dist-ugprade does not install it
<imbrandon> but dapper has libvisual0.2 so i might not have gottent the replaces correct
<fritsch_> libvisual though is not installed on my system
<imbrandon> exactly listen to me
<imbrandon> thats why i had you test this
<imbrandon> ok do this ;)
<imbrandon> type ....
<fritsch_> imbrandon: hehe
<fritsch_> sudo apt-get install libvisual
<fritsch_> *G*
<imbrandon> apt-get update then ....
<fritsch_> imbrandon: already done
<fritsch_> imbrandon: apt-get dist-upgrade just finished
<imbrandon> apt-cache madison libvisual
<imbrandon> ok so install did it ?
<imbrandon> if so i can fix that
<fritsch_> libvisual | 0.2.0-2ubuntu1 | http://archive.ubuntu.com dapper/universe Sources
<fritsch_> this it gives ...
<imbrandon> thats all you get ?
<fritsch_> amarok is installed, but not the visual one
<fritsch_> yes that`s all
<imbrandon> strange 0.4 is uploaded
<fritsch_> hehe, so errors while installing, wants to override files, etc.
<fritsch_> i try --force-overwrite ...
<imbrandon> no
<imbrandon> NO
<imbrandon> listen you have to be clear about exatly what your doing
<imbrandon> and what i'm asking if you want this to be helpfull
<fritsch_> i know, libtunepimp3 <- this one i have from czessi
<fritsch_> so now there is a conflict
<imbrandon> omg ok your not listning
<imbrandon> listening*
<fritsch_> imbrandon: okay, i dont do anything, expect what you say now
<imbrandon> EXACTLY what have you done so far , 
<imbrandon> see if you would look at http://www.imbrandon.com/packages/pool/dapper/amarok/
<imbrandon> i have those uploaded
<imbrandon> they SHOULD be installing and showing up in madison
<fritsch> okay
<imbrandon> if NOT
<imbrandon> i need to know EXACTLY what its saying
<Lure> imbrandon: do you depend on >= 0.4
<fritsch> sorry: paste
<fritsch> fritsch@todesstern:/$ apt-cache madison libvisual
<fritsch>  libvisual | 0.2.0-2ubuntu1 | http://archive.ubuntu.com dapper/universe Sources
<imbrandon> lure yes but 
<Lure> imbrandon: it may be that offical repo has higher prio than yours
<fritsch> imbrandon: this is not there
<imbrandon> Lure: no its that dapper has libvisual0.2 NOT libvisual_0.2
<imbrandon> so i need to replaces/conflicts
<imbrandon> so i need to replaces/conflicts/provides
<imbrandon> hrm ok hold on
<Lure> imbrandon: why not just install side -to side with 0.2?
<imbrandon> i might be able to
<Lure> do they not have proper soname
<fritsch> imbrandon: apt-cache show amarok tells me that only libvisual0.4 is "suggested"
<fritsch> imbrandon: not recommended
<Lure> I am concerned that some other prog may depend on 0.2...
<imbrandon> no they dont the old was nasty
<imbrandon> Lure: 0.4 provides the same interface as 0.2
<imbrandon> fritsch: please hold
<Lure> imbrandon: then it should be replaces/provides/conflicts...
<imbrandon> Lure: we did this last time with 1.4.1 i just dident use the same debian/
<imbrandon> right
<imbrandon> i just forgot it 
<imbrandon> i was makin sure thats what it was when fritsch wanted to go off overiding stuff
<imbrandon> heh
<imbrandon> fritsch: give me a bit to fix and reupload
<fritsch> imbrandon: okay, you want to hear what i discovered?
<imbrandon> ?
<fritsch> imbrandon: your amarok package  does not depen on libvisual, the only libvisual it suggest is libvisual_plugins0.2
<imbrandon> yes it does
<imbrandon> i'm looking at the control right now
<fritsch> imbrandon: okay, the first error, with overwriting was in the libtunepimp3 package, which wants to overwrite my local installation of libtunepimp3
<imbrandon> well libtune wasent in dapper so thats local to you
<fritsch> imbrandon: I rebuild edgy amarok
<imbrandon> and to be expected
<fritsch> imbrandon: so not be a problem for the others
<imbrandon> fritsch: huh ?
<fritsch> imbrandon: i used the latest amarok edgy version before ... rebuild for dapper
<fritsch> imbrandon: was not hard to get compile ...
<imbrandon> fritsch: its not a problem i need to get it fixed anyhow 
<imbrandon> but do as you wish
<fritsch> imbrandon: adding libvisual to the depends will fix it, and adding libvisaul to the "packages.gz" of your apt mirror?
<imbrandon> it is in the depends and packages its the other problem
<imbrandon> and i';m fixing that now
<fritsch> imbrandon: just want to help, don`t want disturbing you in any way ... sorry if i did
<imbrandon> your not
<imbrandon> your helping but you jump the gun too fast is all
<imbrandon> see look
<imbrandon> http://www.imbrandon.com/packages/dists/dapper/amarok/binary-i386/Packages
<imbrandon> libvisual is in the packages
<imbrandon> and the deps
<imbrandon> Build-Depends: cdbs, debhelper (>=5), quilt, bzip2, automake1.7, libtool,
<imbrandon>  kdelibs4-dev, kdemultimedia-dev, kdebase-dev,
<imbrandon>  libhal-dev, libxine-dev,
<imbrandon>  libtag1-dev (>> 1.4), libsqlite3-dev, libtunepimp3-dev,
<imbrandon>  libmysqlclient15-dev, libpq-dev,
<imbrandon>  libsdl1.2-dev, libvisual-0.4-dev,
<imbrandon>  libifp-dev, libusb-dev, libgpod-dev, ruby
<imbrandon> i'm telling you it is something else with the conflicts etc
<imbrandon> i will have it fix shortly ;)
<fritsch> imbrandon: okay, i belive you ... if another "clean" dapper computer here, shall i power on for testing?
<imbrandon> sure if you want here in a few minutes when i get it fixed up ;)
<fritsch> imbrandon: i wait
<danimo> imbrandon: no libmtp? :)
<imbrandon> not yet, i'm gonna get this crap working first then i'll look at that tonight ;)
#kubuntu-devel 2006-08-24
<fritsch> imbrandon: suggests are now correct for me
<imbrandon> huh ?
* imbrandon hasent finished uploading yet heh
<fritsch> mmmh, aliens?
<fritsch> imbrandon: i wait till you say what to do (as contracted before)
<imbrandon> k ;) heh
<imbrandon> i will be about 1 more hour before i get it all done ( i'm doing a few other things at the same time )
<imbrandon> sorry if that is too long to wait
<fritsch> imbrandon: when this current upload is finished, can i help there something?
<imbrandon> help with what ?
<fritsch> imbrandon: after the upload, my bed cries heavily
<fritsch> imbrandon: apt-cache madison
<imbrandon> i'm not sure what you are asking fritsch
<fritsch> imbrandon: we said, i wait here for testing :-)
<imbrandon> ahh ok , well if you have to leave for bed that is okie , i understand ;)
<imbrandon> but if you like to wait thats ok too
<imbrandon> upto you :) but thank you for your help so far either way
<fritsch> imbrandon: you aren` t currently in Wiesbaden, aren`t you?
<imbrandon> no i'm not 
<imbrandon> not this time
<fritsch> imbrandon: perhaps we had met tomorrow, wanted to go today, but had to do some real life stuff :-(
<fritsch> imbrandon: but if you need a dapper test computer, i can give you ssh onto the "test computer", no prob
<imbrandon> thats ok i have some other computer that run dapper i can turn on
<imbrandon> thanks for the offer though
<fritsch> imbrandon: then me goes to bed ... happy fetching updates tomorrow
<fritsch> imbrandon: thx for your work, see you soon
<imbrandon> see ya ;) sleep well
<Hawkwind> imbrandon: Any luck on u4 yet by any chance ?
<imbrandon> heh fighting with amarok still bro
<imbrandon> and konversation
<Hawkwind> Ohhh, that's no fun I know
<imbrandon> actualy its not too bad
<imbrandon> i think i got it whiped now, its syncing to the server
<imbrandon> Hawkwind: you on dapper or edgy ?
<Hawkwind> imbrandon: Dapper
<imbrandon> kde right ?
<Tonio__> hey !!
<Tonio__> got my key now :)
<crimsun> hoo rah
<Tonio__> crimsun: I hope you'll never have to perform 400 km with a car to get a gnupg key backup.......
<Tonio__> not funny at all
<Tonio__> :)
<crimsun> Tonio__: worse. I've driven cross-country to revive a dead computer in data centre twice. (about 1800 mi each way)
<Tonio__> crimsun: indeed, you win :)
<crimsun> no, we both lost :(
<Tonio__> crimsun: true :'(
<Tonio__> crimsun: since you are here, are you still alsa maintainer ?
<crimsun> I do a lot of alsa work, but I don't know if that makes me an "alsa maintainer" :)
<Tonio__> okay that should be interesting for you
<Tonio__> I have a last generation vaio computer, with integrated webcam
<Tonio__> and alsa fails to make correct usage of the microphone
<Tonio__> kind of conflict between the camera one and the jack one
<crimsun> does alsa recognise the webcam's?
<Tonio__> for example, when I plug the jack, that doesn't disable the camera one
<crimsun> i.e., is it listed in /proc/asound/devices as a capture
<Tonio__> yes it does, but sound level is always maximum and I can't set it
<Tonio__> so I just get a big freeze
<Tonio__> reverb
<crimsun> ah
<imbrandon> Tonio__: great ( about the key ) ;P
<Tonio__> the point the configuration seems to touch the jack port, but the sound is on the camera one, which is unconfigurable
<Tonio__> crimsun: looking at windows on the same machine, it seems that the jack/camera switch is done by a daemon, so it is pure software   (stupid but that's it)
<Tonio__> and lots of recent laptops are doing this when they come with cameras
<crimsun> if that sound chipset is HDA, that's becoming the norm. Yeah.
<Tonio__> is alsa supposed to eventually support that feature ?
<Tonio__> well that's stupid to me.... but that's it
<Tonio__> just make things more complicated
<Tonio__> well the point is that I can't use the microphone, which doesn't seems very serious in 2006 :)
<crimsun> jack sense is already supported for other chipsets; it just needs to be tweaked for specific HDA codecs & models
<crimsun> if you're referring to the "autoreconfigure" bit of some HDA codecs, there's only a little progress in that regard
<Tonio__> crimsun: can I give you any informations that would be usefull "for the future" ? ^^
<Tonio__> well audio on linux is really "the" thing that gets me lost ;)
<Tonio__> I just wondered what informations could I give to help inthe improvement on my laptop support
<crimsun> Tonio__: please file a bug report against linux-source-2.6.x; attach ``lspci -nv && tail -2 /proc/asound/oss/sndstat && amixer'' for now
<DaSkreech> raphink: got it dicovered
<DaSkreech> discovered
<crimsun> x can be both 15 and 17 if it fails in both dapper's and edgy's kernels
<DaSkreech> It was fontconfig
<Tonio__> crimsun: sure thanks :)
<DaSkreech> mornfall: Technically what would happen if I made a view for adept for all my installed packages then pressed Ctrl+A and did a reinstall?
<ryanakca> imbrandon: well, I'm off to bed, I'll read your comment about http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=2939 in the morning :)
<imbrandon> Hobbsee: poke
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: heya!
* Hobbsee is actually alive now :)
* Hobbsee can BREATHE!
<nixternal_> schools kool
<DaSkreech> You were breathless?
<Hobbsee> DaSkreech: yeah.  found it incredibly hard to concentrate on anything due to light headedness :P
<Hobbsee> Riddell: 
<Hobbsee> This is OK by me if Jonathan's OK with it; he's said he'd like to give
<Hobbsee> it a spin first.
<Hobbsee> for https://launchpad.net/bugs/57449
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 57449 in amarok "Edgy UVF Exception Request" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  
<nixternal> Hobbsee: python2.4 broken for kubuntu?
<Hobbsee> nixternal: yeah, crimsun broke it
* nixternal grumbles
<Hobbsee> nixternal: borked postinst?
<nixternal> the dpkg erro
<nixternal> r
<Hobbsee> ...
<Hobbsee> that doenst help
<Hobbsee> ie, how did dpkg die?
<Hobbsee> due to broken postinst?
<nixternal> one sec ;)
<Hobbsee> (it usually says)
<nixternal> yup
<nixternal> post-installation script returned error exit status 1
<Hobbsee> yep
<Hobbsee> crimsun's working on fixing it
<nixternal> python2.4-minimal
* Hobbsee goes back to playing kpat in peace :)
<nixternal> roger that..just wanted to make sure it wasn't me ;)
<Hobbsee> (solitare, etc, from kde games) :P
<nixternal> first night at uni for me tonight...very boring
<nixternal> we watched revolution os, a documentary about RMS, Linux, the dude that create apache, and the guys from cygnus
<DaSkreech> Eh?
<DaSkreech> Oh sorry thought someone called me
<Hobbsee> heh.  fun
<crimsun> Hobbsee: I err, no
<crimsun> I simply exposed the bug that has been sitting there since Debian's -7
<DaSkreech> Debian 7?
<crimsun> dist-upgrades from Dapper->Edgy were bombing before I uploaded.
<Hobbsee> crimsun: ah right
<Hobbsee> crimsun: so we cant just blame you at random?  okay then
<Hobbsee> !find libvisual edgy
<ubotu> Found: libvisual-0.4-0, libvisual-0.4-dev, libvisual-0.4-plugins
<crimsun> well I'm sure _someone_ will harp at me simply because I was the last to upload
* Hobbsee hugs crimsun 
<Hobbsee> crimsun: i'll stop blaming you, seeing as it's not your error
* DaSkreech pastes blame me on crimsum's back
<nixternal> i released that in the new konversation, the up arrow doesn't post your previous lines
<Hobbsee> nixternal: does here
<Hobbsee> nixternal: does here
<Hobbsee> crimsun: i'll stop blaming you, seeing as it's not your error
<Hobbsee> crimsun: i'll stop blaming you, seeing as it's not your error
* Hobbsee hugs crimsun 
<Hobbsee> etc
<Hobbsee> it works
<nixternal> not here
<nixternal> lol
<DaSkreech> Echo echo ec...
<nixternal> mine doesn't ;(
<nixternal> i wonder why..that is odd
<Hobbsee> nixternal: config file?
<nixternal> unless the up arrow got tagged for something else
* nixternal checks
<nixternal> i have iKs
<nixternal> Hobbsee: i figured out why
<Hobbsee> yay :)
<Hobbsee> what was the problem?
<nixternal> don't select "let something expand"..the text box you type in...if you set it to expand with text, the up arrow doesn't work
<nixternal> bug?
<nixternal> i will ask sho_
<Hobbsee> ah
<Hobbsee> he's asleep
<nixternal> no time for sleep, we have work to do
<nixternal> when will these people figure that out ;)
<crimsun> the workaround for the python2.4-minimal issue is to forcibly purge python-central (dpkg -P --force-depends), then dpkg --configure -a, then reinstall python-central
<crimsun> the bug isn't actually in python2.4-minimal, it's in python-central
<nixternal> thanks crimsun
<nixternal> brb
<nixternal> /quit restart
<nixternal> crimsun: you rock!
<crimsun> not really, still haven't nailed the pycentral boog yet
<fritsch> imbrandon_: ty for amarok, it is working ... libvisual-0.4-0 gets installed :-)
<insanekane> hello Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> hey insanekane 
<seaLne> bah debian got k3b 0.12.17 faster due to waiting for uvfe :(
<seaLne> Riddell: assuming i get UVFE for k3b please don't upload yet
<Riddell> seaLne: have you requested it?
<seaLne> yes
<Riddell> seaLne: bug number?
<seaLne> mdz read the bug i didn't believe i'd included changelog :)
<Riddell> oh yes, I remember that
<seaLne> Bug #57475
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 57475 in k3b "k3b 0.12.17 Edgy UVF Exception Request" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/57475
<seaLne> the changelog was so short i didn't see any point not putting it in
<Hobbsee> Riddell: did you see the result of the amarok UVF exception?
<seaLne> * Remove RPATHs using chrpath to get rid of lintian warnings
<seaLne> ^ anyone know what rpaths are?
<seaLne> we don't have any lintian warnings
<Riddell> Hobbsee: yes, I need to test the package
<Riddell> which I'll do now
<Hobbsee> Riddell: cool
<Hobbsee> you got imbrandon_'s updated packages?
<insanekane> yes, what is rpath ?
<seaLne> "chrpath  changes,  lists  or  removes the rpath or runpath setting in a binary.  The rpath, or runpath if it is present, is where  the  runtime linker should look for the libraries needed for a program."
<Riddell> Hobbsee: yes
<Hobbsee> Riddell: cool
<Riddell> 16MB.  wow, what do these amarok people have in this
<seaLne> Riddell: do you know anything abour rpath? http://svn.debian.org/wsvn/pkg-k3b/k3b/trunk/debian/rules?op=diff&rev=0&sc=1
<Hobbsee> Riddell: yeah, exactly
<kwwii_> moin
<Riddell> seaLne: we don't want it debian packages, is all I know
<Riddell> s/debian/.deb/
<raphink> hi kwwii
<kwwii> hi raphink
<seaLne> Riddell: in english is that we don't want ti in the ubuntu packages? :)
<Riddell> seaLne: correct
<Riddell> although I admit to not really understanding what it's all about
<Hobbsee> hah.  finally, my signal strength says 100 - i'm 2-3 metres away from the access point.
<Arbiter> uhm..
<Riddell> hi Arbiter 
<Arbiter> Riddell: i don't like the purple color so much..
<Arbiter> :)
<Arbiter> (imho of course)
<Arbiter> Riddell: if i can give my opinion: i prefer the blue-colored theme
<Hobbsee> whine.
<Hobbsee> i thought my connection was behaving today
<Hobbsee> what'd i miss?
<Arbiter> Hobbsee: only my comment about the purple color theme of kubuntu :D
<Hobbsee> Arbiter: ah.  which was?
<Arbiter> that i prefer the blue color theme :D
<Hobbsee> right
<Riddell> yuriy: what country do you live in?
<Arbiter> Hobbsee: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Artwork/Incoming/Kubuntu-Edgy-Ideas
<Arbiter> last two wallpapers
* Hobbsee hears talk over and over in dapper about how the artwork was terrible, and now that it's changed, people complain about it not being blue.
<Hobbsee> mind you, i do think that we should use the flower picture
<Arbiter> Hobbsee: the flower picture?
<Arbiter> why not a wallpaper with a small kubuntu logo? :)
<fritsch> Arbiter: the flower picture rocks, the whole theme look very cool
<kwwii> the logos should not be used in the wallpapers (I was told that from sabdfl)
<Arbiter> uhm..
<kwwii> I will be including several of the new wallpapers in the next few weeks
<kwwii> I have kdm and the ksplash done, using them as bg as well
<kwwii> if anyone is interested in testing the new stuff, i have tar.gz files with the new stuff on my server (not packages, just the pics)
<Arbiter> i'm interested
<Arbiter> kwwii: but.. what's your server address? :D
<kwwii> http://bootsplash.org/edgyWallpaper.tar.gz , kwin-style-crystal_kenPics.tar.gz , kubuntu_edgy_kdm.tar.gz , kubuntu_ksplash.tar.gz
<Hobbsee> kwwii: definetly :)
<kwwii> the window buttons need to be put into the right dir in the package and then built in order to test them
<kwwii> but the rest can simply be copied to the dir in the running system to change
<Arbiter> wallpaper is cool :)
<Hobbsee> ooh i do love packaging bugs that we fixed for edgy but forgot about for dapper....
<Hobbsee> Riddell: were you planning to put the amarok 1.4.2 repo onto kubuntu.org?
<Hobbsee> upstream is wanting to know where they can send people for updated debs
<kwwii> Riddell is watching a demo atm
<Hobbsee> yay. upstream is happy that i fixed the install mp3 support on amarok
<kwwii> wow, you made the amarok people happy, not always and easy thing
<Hobbsee> kwwii: hehe, true that.
<kwwii> ;-)
<Arbiter> kwwii: i like the wallpapers :)
<Tonio_> hey everyone
<kwwii> howdy Tonio_
<Tonio_> kwwii: HEY ;)
<Hobbsee> hey Tonio_ 
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: hi ;)
<Tonio_> kwwii: I really like the window decoration currently
<kwwii> Tonio_: cool, good to hear that
<Tonio_> kwwii: except maybe the gradient
<Tonio_> kwwii: not that I don't like it, but it goes from white to purple
<Tonio_> probably white is a "little" bit too clear
<Tonio_> but I still like it
<kwwii> until now I have only tested it on my laptop, so it might look different on other machines
<Tonio_> kwwii: possibly yes
<Tonio_> the effect is very cool too :)
<kwwii> I think that effect still needs some work, really
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: ahh...so i wasnt the only one to notice that
* Hobbsee *wondered* why it looked like someone put bits of snow on the top of her monitor
<Hobbsee> it does look veyr nice though :)
<Hobbsee> kwwii: were you still thinking of using the flower picture?
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: It is the only thing I'm not a real fan
<Tonio_> but I globally like the work done :)
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: indeed.
* Hobbsee has learned that you cant please everyone with artwork
* Hobbsee thinks kwwii does a very good job at a mostly-impossible task
<kwwii> Hobbsee: not really....it seems to be too complicated for some people
<kwwii> I love it though and use it personally on my desktop
<Hobbsee> kwwii: ah okay
<Hobbsee> same here :P
<kwwii> :-)
<Tonio_> hum that deadkey bug on qt makes me crazy
<Tonio_> it makes it impossible to write french correctly
<Tonio_> I assume the problem is the same for spanish probably since they use accents a lot
<Hobbsee> !ping
<ubotu> ping: unknown host
<Riddell> Hobbsee: what dapper amarok packages do we have?
<Hobbsee> Riddell: http://www.imbrandon.com/2006/08/23/get-it-hot-amarok-142-released/
<Hobbsee> Riddell: i would assume, those ones
<Hobbsee> you' dhave to ask imbrandon_ - he took care of dapper side
* Tonio_ prepares a page with the major bugs to resolve before edgy is out
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: since you are very active on malone, would ou like to contribute ?
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: of bugs to fix?
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: yes
<Hobbsee> hmmm...
* Hobbsee tries to think of some
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: for example bug 56794
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 56794 in qt-x11-free "Qt breaks dead keys" [Medium,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/56794
<Hobbsee> true
<Hobbsee> probably anything that's marked as high
<Tonio_> this one makes kubuntu almost unusable for french, belgium, french canadians, spanish etc........
<Hobbsee> a whole lot in kdelibs/kdebase
* Hobbsee nods
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: yes, and for example concerning the cd not mounting with sata devices, I'll probably contact erwin from kde
* Hobbsee nods again
<Tonio_> the good point is that danimo from kde is aware of the bug and has it too :)
<Tonio_> that might help
<Sime> Riddell: kde-systemsettings is fixed up and ready to be packaged again.
<Tonio_> Sime: concerning the power management entry ?
<Tonio_> I though about that this morning :)
<Hobbsee> Riddell!!!!
* Hobbsee cheers
<Hobbsee> backports are working again :)
<Tonio_> Sime: I can do the package, but where to grab the source from ? kde svn ?
<Sime> Tonio_: and?
<Sime> kde svn
<Tonio_> Sime: well there is an desktop file to remove
<Sime> Tonio_: you are talking about the power management icon in k-s-s? 
<Tonio_> yup
<Tonio_> Sime: unless there is a kcm module in development :)
<Sime> Tonio_: I can easily remove it by editing the menu .xml file from k-s-s.
<Sime> Tonio_: not from me
<Tonio_> Sime: yes I know but isn't this better to simply remove the entry since we don't use it anomore ?
<Tonio_> anymore
<kwwii> re
<Tonio_> Sime: maybe you wana keep it for other distros...
<Sime> Tonio_: The icon can beremvoed by removing it from the kdelibs (or kdebase?) package. But that needs to be done "outside" k-s-s.
<Sime> be removed^
<Tonio_> Sime: well we don't have it anymore, but it still appears in kss
<Tonio_> probably because the desktop file is directly in it's source no ?
<Tonio_> Sime: kde-settings-power.directory
<Tonio_> this one
<Sime> Tonio_: k-s-s still includes it. I can easily remove it from kss, but it will appear in kcontrol.
<Tonio_> Sime: nothing in kcontrol currently
<Tonio_> there is no more entry since klaptopdaemon has been removed
<Tonio_> only k-s-s has an entry due to that file
<Tonio_> Sime: the point is if I do the package, I would prefer to have it removed in the tarball than via a rule entry no ?
<Tonio_> that's probably cleaner
<Tonio_> and this is why I'm asking you your feeling conkcerning this
<Tonio_> Sime: hum, which brank on the svn plz ?
<Sime> OH!, I you mean that the klaptop stuff is already remvoed from the kde packages in edgy?
<Tonio_> exactly ;)
<Sime> now I've gotcha.
<Tonio_> so we get an entry in systemsettings that givecs a nasty error message while clicking on it :)
<Sime> wait a sec as I fix up the menu file.
<Tonio_> sure
<Tonio_> Sime: you prefer to keep the directory file and remove it from xml files ?
<Sime> it is not a directory file, but a normal desktop file. Maybe the klaptop .exe was removed, but not the .desktop file.
<Tonio_> Sime: nope it is
<Tonio_> here is the strange thing ;)
<Sime> anyway, you are looking for /kde/trunk/playground/base/systemsettings
<Sime> i just commited the fix.
<Tonio_> Sime: laptoppowermanagement.desktop
<Tonio_> this file sorry :)
<Tonio_> has to be removed from the tree probably
<Sime> that's the one.
<Tonio_> okay
<Sime> it should be in order now.
<Tonio_> Sime: I'm packaging
<Sime> cool
<Tonio_> Sime: what are the changes in svn for changelog ?
<Tonio_> Sime: usability I assume ?
<Sime> Tonio_: The changes are just a couple of fixes related to 3.5.4 (some .desktop filenames changed), and a fix for the installation (Makefile.am missed a couple of files during install).
<Tonio_> Sime: okay thanks
<Sime> gotta go, later
<Riddell> kwwii: http://kubuntu.org/~jriddell/kdm.png
<Hobbsee> Riddell: looks nice :)
<Tonio_> Sime: systemsettings/Makefile.am: no rule to create target: AUTO(all-top_systemsettings)
<Tonio_> did you change that part ?
<imbrandon> moins all
<Tonio_> Sime: I have to go but I'll be there this evening to fix this
<imbrandon> hrm anyone else haveing problems with python updates today ?
<kwwii> http://www.desktoplinux.com/cgi-bin/survey/survey.cgi?id=0821200617613
<kwwii> vote for KDE
<imbrandon> moins kwwii
* Hobbsee is back
<kwwii> howdy imbrandon
<gnomefreak> wb
<Hobbsee> which part of the world should i take over today?
<imbrandon> ;)
<imbrandon> Hobbsee: fix python postinst
<imbrandon> ;)
<kwwii> imbrandon: thanks for the svg...I will start working on that soon
<imbrandon> ahh you welcom kwwii , it was just something i was goofin with, like i said if you dont like it or cant use it no biggie ;)
* imbrandon just figured it was better than the gnome icon ;)
<kwwii> :-)
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: crimsun was doing that, i thought
<imbrandon> ahh cool becouse its blockin my other updates ;)
* imbrandon o/~ hums o/~ ......
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: cant you do the others around it?  like, try sudo dpkg --configure -a ?
<imbrandon> nope for some reason it isnt getting past that one
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: i think there was a work around of it too?  dont really remember
<imbrandon> and theres no way to remove that without removeing EVERYTHING
<imbrandon> heh
* imbrandon pokes crimsun , you about ?
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: he's away - work
* Hobbsee doenst seem to have it installed
<ryanakca> imbrandon: thanks for the konversation build, no more sigsev, but when you want to look at the logs (Window -> Open Logfile for #channel    or   Ctrl-O), it causes konversation to hang... I end up having to use killall konversation and making a new window
<imbrandon> it will hang untill the log is fully opened
<imbrandon> thats known there just isnt a dialog saying so
<ryanakca> kk
<imbrandon> :) thanks though ;0
<imbrandon> btw ryanakca amarok is posted too ;)
<ryanakca> on your repos?
<ryanakca> sweet
<imbrandon> yup just add a line with "amarok" instead of "konversation-nightly"
<ryanakca> or add "amarok" to the end of the line?
<imbrandon> yea ;)
<ryanakca> now... I don't want to sound impatient or anything... but can you review eqonomize for me while I'm gone? I'll be back tommorow sometime :)
<imbrandon> sure
<imbrandon> kwwii: ping
<kwwii> imbrandon: pong
<imbrandon> heya someon just sent art to the ML that i was gonna ask you about, maybe me and him can collaborate and take some load off ya , heres the deal .....
<imbrandon> you know all the html start pages for akrogaots kmail konq etc
<imbrandon> he was asking about those, and i was wondering the same thin, i can get him on irc and we can get it all changed and i can send patches to riddell if you are working on other stuff
<kwwii> Riddell: kubuntu_ksplash.tar.gz
<imbrandon> if thats cool by you, basicly leaving them the same just "purpleizing them"
<kwwii> Riddell: kwin-style-crystal_kensPics.tar.gz
<kwwii> imbrandon: we should definitely change them
<kwwii> make them purple
<kwwii> I wanted to do that after the guidance stuff
<kwwii> need to make the interface pics for guidance too
<imbrandon> ok is there an rgb value you have we can use in the html ?
<kwwii> yes, check the kcsrc (http://bootsplash.org/ku-two.kcsrc
<imbrandon> ok
<imbrandon> i'll reply to him asking him to pop in irc and colab 
<imbrandon> i'll see what we can get done for you today
<kwwii> imbrandon: cool, I started a mail to the list to respond to his
<kwwii> killler, that would be excellent!
<imbrandon> k just replyd with ...
<imbrandon> Heya Nathan, yes they sure are getting "purpleized" , Ken and Riddell and I were working on just that infact on IRC and would welcome the help, stop on by #kubuntu-devel on freenode and we'll all get togather and tackle this today ;)
<imbrandon> add what ever else you want ;)
<Riddell> ?
<imbrandon> Riddell: ?
<imbrandon> heh
<Riddell> oh I'm with you now
<yuriy> Riddell: i'm in MA, USA (so you asked at 4am)
<Riddell> yuriy: US citizenship too?
<Riddell> (google wants to know)
<kwwii> damn americans
<yuriy> Riddell: yeah
<Riddell> yuriy: thanks
<kwwii> (myself being american as well)
<imbrandon> Riddell: hehe did you get the url with amarok ? kamoin approved it pending you giving it a spin ;)
<imbrandon> hehe kwwii
<Riddell> imbrandon: yes, it's next on my todo list
<imbrandon> np , no worries just making sure it got to ya
<imbrandon> maybe by the edgy+1 dev sprint i'll be in -core-dev and wont bug you quite as much hehehe
<kwwii_> Riddell: kwin-style-crystal_kensPics.tar.gz
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: they're mean and nasty over that, be careful :P
<imbrandon> hehehehe ;P
<imbrandon> gah
<seaLne> how do i integrate a changelog from debian when i'm not applying the thing that it does (k3b rpath)?
<imbrandon> hrm seaLne no idea
<imbrandon> i think i'm gonna take a small 1 hour nap, i woke up too early , see yall in just a little while
<seaLne> are the dapper-changes mails about backports mean proper backports are working
<imbrandon> yea proper backports are working now
<imbrandon> a few things have already been pushed this moringn
<seaLne> i wonder why k3b was picked
<Hobbsee> because it already had a report against it?
<imbrandon> there was a backport report for it
<seaLne> where are backport reports?
<imbrandon> kbfx got push finaly too
<imbrandon> seaLne: anyone can file htem as long as you test and provide the right info and get a MOTU or -core-dev to ack it
<Hobbsee> seaLne: malone
<imbrandon> then backport team looks it over
<seaLne> Hobbsee: yeah but how do i see them?
<imbrandon> they are bugs againts the product dapper-backports
<Hobbsee> check what's subscribed to ubuntu-backporters
<freeflying> just back from oss meeting in China, ubuntu attended 
<seaLne> Hobbsee: ta
<Hobbsee> freeflying: nice!  how'dit go?
<imbrandon> seaLne: https://launchpad.net/products/dapper-backports/+bugs
<seaLne> yeah it was the "product dapper-backports" i didn't know
<freeflying> Hobbsee: ubuntu's topic is great,  hehe, but the time is too short 
<freeflying> imbrandon: seaLne hi
<imbrandon> heay freeflying
<seaLne> freeflying: hiya
<imbrandon> brb i'm gonna take that nap
<freeflying> seaLne: sorry, I owe you traslation  :P
<seaLne> freeflying: yeah :) and the previous ones disapeared
<freeflying> seaLne: why?
<seaLne> the website changed to a wiki
<imbrandon> hello nathan
<seaLne> the website you had them on
<n8k99> hi there ready for purpleizing
<n8k99> btw brandon - did you build amarok 142 for ppc?
<freeflying> seaLne: I see,  :)
<imbrandon> heh ;) i was just heading out for about an hour, maybe less, kwwii_ ( a.k.a ken ) is here too 
<imbrandon> n8k99: its building now
<imbrandon> it will be uploaded in a bit
<n8k99> sweet!
<Riddell> "Backports resurrected" yay!
<n8k99> so which image should i get started with purpling
<imbrandon> anyhow as i was saying i'm heading out for about an hour, gather what you have done so far and we'll get this knocked out ;)
<imbrandon> n8k99: lets start with konq
<kwwii_> hi nathan
<imbrandon> n8k99: i'll do the html stuff and you can handel the images ok ?
<n8k99> hi kwwii
<imbrandon> anyhow bbiab
<n8k99> ok
<kwwii_> see you imbrandon
<kwwii_> thanks to both of you :-)
<imbrandon> Riddell: ya yay\0/ , that was the first mail i woke upto this morning
<imbrandon> i was happy
<Hobbsee> Riddell: yeah!  :D
* imbrandon dosent have to worry about a broken kbfx in dapper anymore
* Hobbsee started seeing the bug reports and went "what on earth?  COOL!!!
<Hobbsee> :
<Hobbsee> *"
<imbrandon> n8k99: my ppc compile box is kinda slow ( 800mhz ) it will be done and uploaded in about 2 hours ( but i'll ping you too when it is )
<Riddell> //////dddddddddddd
<n8k99> imbrandon_: yay!
* Hobbsee hides Riddell's keyboard
* imbrandon hides the cat on Riddell keyboard
<Hobbsee> meow!
<n8k99>   is there a website/wiki entry with rgb numbers for how purple things are to be?
<Riddell> n8k99: http://bootsplash.org/ku-two.kcsrc
<imbrandon> [07:39]  <imbrandon> ok is there an rgb value you have we can use in the html ?
<imbrandon> [07:40]  <kwwii> yes, check the kcsrc (http://bootsplash.org/ku-two.kcsrc
<imbrandon> [07:40]  <imbrandon> ok
<imbrandon> heh
<n8k99> i'm sorry what was that lauchpad link again - little crash over here
<Riddell> 14:42 < imbrandon> [07:40]  <kwwii> yes, check the kcsrc (http://bootsplash.org/ku-two.kcsrc
<n8k99> thanks
<Hobbsee> ooh, yeah!
<Hobbsee> Riddell: what are your thoughts on backporting kopete?
<Riddell> Hobbsee: yes please
<Hobbsee> Riddell: what happens with the kopete in kdenetwork?
<Riddell> it doesn't get made
<Riddell> I think for kde 3.5.5 it'll be kopete 0.12.2
<Riddell> but we won't use it
* Hobbsee nods
<Hobbsee> Riddell: so what about the current dapper versions?  version it as kopete_3.5.5+kopete0.12.2-0ubuntu1~dapper1 or something?
<Riddell> same as it is in edgy with ~dapper1
<Riddell> the backports team will care about that
<Riddell> we just care that it compiles
<Hobbsee> right
<abattoir_> Riddell: oem-config works properly now. :)
<Riddell> abattoir: rock!
<Riddell> abattoir: is your bzr archive up to te?
<Riddell> date?
<abattoir> Riddell: nope, i'll do it now...
<abattoir> Riddell: i just found a couple of bugs though :(
<Riddell> abattoir: thanks, I'll try and look at that after I do amarok
<abattoir> Riddell: hitting back in the 2nd step changes dbfilter to None...
<kwwii_> Riddell: http://bootsplash.org/kubuntu4ever.png
<abattoir> Riddell: and in the last step, the UI closes even if the password/verify password entries arent the same...
<abattoir> Riddell: i'll try to fix those and then upload.
<Riddell> cool
<seaLne> does anyone know anything about movix?
<Riddell> not I
<Hobbsee> definetly not i
* Hobbsee knows nothing about anything :P
<Hobbsee> hence i should not be interviewed!  :P
<Riddell> yay, interview Hobbsee!
<Riddell> who's interviewing Hobbsee?
<Hobbsee> Riddell: some people at SLUG are wanting to
* seaLne sulks
<Riddell> ah yes, slug, their IRC channel always used to confuse me when I was trying to find the Scottish LUG irc channel
<Hobbsee> hehe
<Sime> S=Sydney?
<Riddell> Hobbsee: what sort of interview?
<Hobbsee> Riddell: one in person, i think
<Riddell> so not quite the same as behindubuntu
<Hobbsee> yeah, would be a spoken interview
<Hobbsee> dont give those behindubuntu people ideas!  :P
<Hobbsee> Sime: yes
<n8k99> i think i have a purple png for konqi
<n8k99> where do you want me to put it?
<seaLne> Riddell: http://geeksoc.org/~kd/k3b
<kwwii_> well, send it to imbrandon and myself
<kwwii_> or post it to the ubuntu-artwork list
<Riddell> hmm, two branches of k3b
<seaLne> ?
<seaLne> oops KDE
<seaLne> Riddell: ok fixing
<Riddell> :)
<viper550> Hello everyone1
<Hobbsee> heya
<viper550> Sorry, that 1 was supposed to be a "!"
<seaLne> Riddell: http://geeksoc.org/~kd/k3b
<viper550> I've noticed that alot of people have been disapointed about Kubuntu once they load up a GTK app like Firefox and notice it looks very ugly
<n8k99> imbrandon_: hey let me know if this will work https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Artwork/Incoming/Kubuntu-Edgy-Ideas?action=AttachFile&do=get&target=top-right-konqueror.png
<Riddell> seaLne: I'm onto it
<seaLne> viper550: well use KDE apps rather than the ugly GTK ones
<viper550> In the words of Paris Hilton, that's hot!
<viper550> Also, some people just prefer Firefox over Konqueror...
<n8k99> who is paris talking to?
<seaLne> n8k99: is the mouse pointer on the globe part of it?
<viper550> I'm talking about the new purple graphic, looks hot!
<n8k99> yeah - i just took the original png as is in my dapper and made some color shifts with the gimp
<seaLne> strange never noticed it before :)
<n8k99> no actual work was done!!
<n8k99> neither had i
<n8k99> but each app, kmail, aggregakor, etc has its own little icon there
<n8k99> the globe is part of konqi's
<Hobbsee> viper550: true that.  it doesnt acutally build with a qt engine at all, or didnt.  there are a few packages that make it look more kde-ish though
* Hobbsee hugs her firefox binaries from mozilla.org
<Hobbsee> they actually look mostly kde-ish :D
<n8k99> which other app should i work on now?
<viper550> I think my idea is to use a brand new theme called QtCurve, I'm working on a mockup with it right now!
<Riddell> viper550: better to port plastik to gtk
<viper550> Man, Konversation is such a memory hog...
* viper550 switches clients
<Tonio_> Riddell: hey ! 
<Riddell> Tonio_!
<Tonio_> Riddell: is the switch to plastik causing an issue ?
<Riddell> Tonio_: dunno, not tried it yet
<Riddell> Tonio_: comment ca va kio-locate?
<Tonio_> well, I'm using firefox here and didn't look anything special
<Tonio_> looks normal, meaning beatifull kde style and horrible gtk dialog boxes ;)
<Tonio_> Riddell: kio-locate has been uploaded this night
<Riddell> cool
<Tonio_> since I got my key back
<Tonio_> I'm trying to understand that deadkey bug on qt
* Tonio_ goes to look debian repos for this
<Riddell> I saw that in a magazine here
<Tonio_> Riddell: the deadkey problem ?
<Riddell> I think so, but not speaking german I didn't see any more than deadkey, qt and kcontrol
<Tonio_> sure. the point is that english speaking people will not see it, but for most european languages, that a pain...
<Riddell> oui
<Tonio_> Riddell is in he's french day ;)
<Tonio_> on va faire comme a Riddell. Tout en Franais aujourd'hui
<Riddell> well all the germans here are talking in german and I can't understand them, so if I talk in French they can't understand me
<Tonio_> Riddell: aren't german supposed to be good in english ?
<Hobbsee> ...so they should just all speak english and be done with it.
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: no, german and english arent really compatible
<Hobbsee> i found, anyway...
<Tonio_> afaik they are better than french to speak other languages :)
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: you can't imagin the french people then
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: true that.  the only person i know who speaks a bit of french is my mother.
<bddebian> Howdy
<Hobbsee> hey bddebian 
<bddebian> Hi Hobbsee
<Tonio_> Riddell: ho !!! then can'T understand you :) I missed the "t" :)
<Tonio_> yop bddebian
<bddebian> Heya Tonio_, Riddell
<viper550> Hello again...
<Riddell> seaLne: "apart from RPATH" why apart from it?
<seaLne> you said not to
<Riddell> no, I said we want to not have rpath
<seaLne> the "sync" consisted of copying the changelog
<Viper550> Okay, wondering another reason I suggest switching to QtCurve as our theme?
<Riddell> Viper550: we don't want a gnome theme as our default theme
<seaLne> Riddell: ok to clarify the RPATH changes *should* go in then?
<n8k99> is plastik a gnome theme?
<Viper550> It's not a Gnome theme, it's a KDE style, but it can also be dynamically applied to GTK applications
<Riddell> seaLne: correct.  we're getting confused with double negatives here :)
<n8k99> oh - i usually use baghira 
<Riddell> seaLne: their change removes rpath from k3b, which is a good thing that we want
<Viper550> But also, it has alot of options for configuration
<Riddell> n8k99: plastik is the KDE theme
<seaLne> Riddell: *grumble* :)
<Riddell> seaLne: I can add the rpath change, it's very small
<Riddell> http://svn.debian.org/wsvn/pkg-k3b/k3b/trunk/debian/rules?op=diff&rev=0&sc=1  yes?
<Viper550> I've got it with a very nice gloss motif!
<n8k99> Riddell: i switched to that today to work 
<seaLne> Riddell: yeah
<Hobbsee> Viper550: really, why not go with whatever looks best?
<seaLne> Riddell: ok i can easily do it
<Hobbsee> as long as it's not a straight gnome theme :P
<Viper550> It does look best. It's not a straight Gnome theme, the GTK engine part is optional.
<Hobbsee> mind you, they dont tend to look very nice anyway, so i suspect we're pretty safe
<Hobbsee> Viper550: screenshot?
<Viper550> Let me fire up Ksnapshot...
<Hobbsee> Viper550: and if it could be applied to GTK apps, does that mean it gets applied to ff and the like, by default?
<Viper550> Yes.
<Viper550> The QtCurve GTK theme reads the configuration from the QtCurve KDE theme, making it look almost exactly the same!
<n8k99> finished with the default images in /konqueror/about/
<n8k99> put them on my launchpad page https://wiki.kubuntu.org/NathanEckenrode#preview
<Viper550> Just let me post the screenshot to Kubuntu-Edgy-Ideas
<Hobbsee> n8k99: the left one looks pretty
<n8k99> thanks
<n8k99> ima try to make that for all the apps
<Viper550> I just committed my QtCurve screenshot to the Kubuntu-Edgy-Ideas page
<Hobbsee> Viper550: link?
* Hobbsee is lazy.
<Viper550> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/Incoming/Kubuntu-Edgy-Ideas
* Hobbsee wonders when qt curve went in edgy anyway.
<Viper550> Man, is it me, or is the wiki slow today?
<Riddell> seaLne: I've done it, recompiling to make sure it doesn't break
<Viper550> Or just plain: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/Incoming/Kubuntu-Edgy-Ideas?action=AttachFile&do=view&target=qtcurve_keramik.png
<n8k99> that page has lots of data on it, what with full sized wallpapers and such 
<seaLne> Riddell: ok
<Viper550> (if you don't like loading)
<seaLne> Riddell: did you just delete the apart from rpath bit in the changelog?
<Riddell> yes
<Riddell> and added those chrpath lines
<seaLne> and to configure?
<Viper550> So, you like it?
<Tonio_> Sime: ping ?
<Riddell> Viper550: ug
<Viper550> Why ugh?
<Viper550> Is Keramik not in style anymore?
<Hobbsee> interesting
<Hobbsee> i swear those buttons look like KDE 1 or KDE 2 though.
<Viper550> Actually, KDE 3.0, Plastik didn't come til 3.2 I think...
<Hobbsee> never used kde 3.0 :P
<Viper550> Keremik still comes with KDE 3.x
<n8k99> i think that the window decoration and the menu background run together too much
<n8k99> maybe if the menu bar were more grey/purple
<Viper550> But, that's the point!
* Hobbsee grabs the old colours. 
* Hobbsee likes the bluey/purple of them more.
<Hobbsee> that's what i was thinking of when i asked for purple :)
<Viper550> The effect just doesn't work very good with Crystal
<n8k99> i like the tone level - just not the real-estate covered
<Viper550> Would it work if the colors were a bit different?
<n8k99> i think it would work if there were two tones for the different areas
<n8k99> dark shade on win deco and lighter for menu bg
<Viper550> Are the different areas the main background and the "bubble" with the title?
<kwwii_> Tonio_: ping?
<Riddell> seaLne: k3b uploaded, thanks
<Hobbsee> hey kwwii_!
<kwwii_> howdy Hobbsee
<kwwii_> Hobbsee: so after googling for you name, I cannot find a picture of you! how in the world did you pull off doing sooo much work for kubuntu and not having one pic of yourself anywhere?
<Riddell> seaLne: you can close the bug, and it might be a candidate to backport if you have time to see if it comopiles on dapper
<seaLne> yeah it was bad timing that .16 got into backports
<kwwii_> Tonio_: we need to change the knotes default settings from "fancy style" to "plain style" ... could you take care of that?
<Hobbsee> kwwii_: did you find much under my real name, btw?
<kwwii_> Hobbsee: nothing that tells me it is you
<kwwii_> Hobbsee: unless you are a famous old woman
<Hobbsee> kwwii_: true that - that's because i tend to keep my real name pretty quiet, and my image
<Hobbsee> hehe - i'm no artist, that's for sure
<kwwii_> heheh
<Hobbsee> kwwii_: the reason i keep such things quiet is because of things like this:  http://rafb.net/paste/results/eHv5TU23.html
<Hobbsee> a couple of pics are at 
<Hobbsee> http://img357.imageshack.us/img357/9838/hobbseecar10ii.jpg
<Hobbsee> http://img357.imageshack.us/img357/3909/hobbseecar22fk.jpg
<Tonio_> kwwii_: I already did in the past but Riddell rejected that hehe :)
<Tonio_> kwwii_: now you can decide, I'll do this, yes
<Tonio_> I hate the fancy style og knotes
<Viper550> Nice Car, now if only we could make Kubuntu look as good as it! :D
<Hobbsee> Viper550: hehe.  it's a nice car when it *goes*
<Viper550> ...used...
<kwwii_> Hobbsee: those are very nice pics :-)
<Hobbsee> kwwii_: thankyou
<Hobbsee> kwwii_: did you read the log?
<Hobbsee> kwwii_: and now do you understand why i tend to keep such things quiet?
<kwwii_> http://rafb.net/paste/results/eHv5TU23.html does not work
<Hobbsee> kwwii_: ahh...
<kwwii_> Tonio_: please, if you can, change it
<Riddell> Tonio_: I don't remember discussing knotes ever
<kwwii_> nothing worse than a forgetfull scotsman with poor taste in art :p
<Tonio_> Riddell: we didn't discuss this, but you removed it from a debdiff I sent to you :)
<Hobbsee> kwwii_: http://pastebin.ca/147678
<Tonio_> maybe the fact we never discussed this is the reason you didn't accept hehe ;)
<Viper550> Knotes handbook does have the blue graphics...
<Hobbsee> kwwii_: didnt realise raft.net killed off pastes so quick
<kwwii_> hehe
<Tonio_> kwwii_: concerning the yellow color, maybe we can change it a bit
<Viper550> But, Sticky Notes are supposed to be Yellow!
<kwwii_> Hobbsee: as long as you don't talk about my man boobs I won't mention the word again :p
<kwwii_> don't worry, /me is married with child
<Hobbsee> kwwii_: heh.  it's more the fact that that stuff happens at all, which is why i tend to keep all of those details relatively quiet
<kwwii_> yeah, that is freaky
* Hobbsee has only ever pasted links to her image in here and -motu before, iirc.
<kwwii_> I cannot imagine someone doing that
<Hobbsee> kwwii_: not that abnormal.
<kwwii_> thank god I am not a woman :-)
<Hobbsee> hah!
<Viper550> So, think the Keramik+QtCurve idea is a good one?
<Hobbsee>  /rant
<Viper550> Or, I could try and make an overlay for Crystal to make the gradient look like it...
<Hobbsee> heya jdong|coreduo 
<kwwii_> Viper550: well, Keramik was default for kde a long time ago, so I know that we will not want to use that
<jdong|coreduo> hey Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> jdong|coreduo: i warn you now, i want to backport kopete ;)
<jdong|coreduo> lol
<jdong|coreduo> is it possible for us to bump k3b's kdelibs4-dev deps back down
<Viper550> But, I actually think it looks a bit better than Plastik, Plastik is boring and conservative, and Crystal's buttons are all whacked up
<jdong|coreduo> so it'd backport?
<Hobbsee> jdong|coreduo: dont know yet
<Hobbsee> i would think so
<kwwii_> hehe
<Viper550> It's original and creative! Also, it looks nice with the Crystal icons
<kwwii_> Viper550: the style kinda looks like winXP media center edition widgets
<Tonio_> kwwii_: want to keep the original color or no ?
<Viper550> Tonio_: So, you are comparing it to Royale?
<Tonio_> Viper550: ?
<kwwii_> Viper550: actually, we are working on a new style, which is being made by the person who made keramik and it looks pretty nice
<Viper550> Royale is the offical name for that theme.
<kwwii_> Tonio_: I think we can change the color too, let me test it
<Viper550> Hold it, are there any pictures yet?
<Tonio_> kwwii_: sure
<Hobbsee> !info libgadu-dev
<ubotu> libgadu-dev: Gadu-Gadu protocol library - development files. In component main, is optional. Version 1:1.6+20051103-1ubuntu1 (dapper), package size 123 kB, installed size 536 kB
<Hobbsee> !info ekiga
<ubotu> ekiga: Free Your Speech. In component main, is optional. Version 2.0.1-0ubuntu6 (dapper), package size 3572 kB, installed size 12188 kB
<Hobbsee> !info libslp-dev
<ubotu> libslp-dev: OpenSLP development libraries. In component main, is extra. Version 1.2.1-5 (dapper), package size 60 kB, installed size 244 kB
<Hobbsee> jdong|coreduo: i would expect it to backport, i'll test build overnight
<kwwii_> Tonio_: can you change the bg color? in my version I change the color in the settings but it does not actually change anything
<Tonio_> kwwii_: yes I can
<Tonio_> #FFFFB5
<Tonio_> I like this colour
<jdong|coreduo> Hobbsee: k3b backports fine, as long as the kdelibs4-dev dep is relaxed
<jdong|coreduo> and from what I see, it was tightened for Edgy-specific build reasons
<Tonio_> yellow too, but by far better for the eyes
<Hobbsee> !info kdelibs4-dev
<ubotu> kdelibs4-dev: development files for the KDE core libraries. In component main, is optional. Version 4:3.5.2-0ubuntu18.1 (dapper), package size 1320 kB, installed size 7516 kB
<Hobbsee> kdelibs4-dev (>= 4:3.5.0) is the dep.
<Tonio_> kwwii_: once background is changed, create a new note to see the colour
<Hobbsee> shouldnt be a problem...
<carsten> Viper550: are you really expecting us to answer within 30 seconds?
<Viper550> No.
<carsten> good :)
<Viper550> I'll wait as long as I have to...
<seaLne> jdong|coreduo: don't bother backporting the new k3b yet i have a few things i'm going to fix in it bug wise
<jdong|coreduo> seaLne:  alright
<Tonio_> kwwii_: here are the settings I use for knotes : http://planetemu.net/temp/capture1.png
<Riddell> Tonio_: nice
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: as for bugs i'd like to kill off.  i'd like to get printing* fixed, the mounting fixed including floppy disks, etc - all mounted as intended, i'd like to see kdesu work all the time (dotn know if we'll get that one, if it's an ustream problem), 
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: yes, that's hudge, but these are the most major bugs
<kwwii_> Tonio_: funny, enough that is almost exactly the color I picked :-)
<Tonio_> kdesu fails the first time you launch an app, I don't understand why
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: yes, exactly
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: that's the stuff that if we have time/people/expertise to throw at them, i'd like to see fixed the most
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: let's prepare a wikipage toonight are you okay ?
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: depends when tonight is - i'm going to go to bed pretty soon - it's almsot 2am again
<Tonio_> there are very long time bugs that really to get love :)
<Hobbsee> yes, definetly
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: okay, what time is it for you ?
<Hobbsee> @time sydney
<Ubugtu> Current time in Australia/Sydney: August 25 2006, 01:50:09
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: ^  almost 2am
<Tonio_> kwwii_: let's use this maybe ?
<kwwii_> Tonio_: definitely
<Hobbsee> if we could sort media:/ stuff out too, that'd be cool
<kwwii_> :-)
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: argh..... okay let's rediscuss this tomorrow then :)
* kwwii_ reboots, brb
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: hehe, okay
* Hobbsee is suddenly brainstorming this stuff.
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: i could think about it over work :)
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: my boss will like that :)
<Hobbsee> (shudder.  my boss will be there.  eek)
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: great then ;)
<Hobbsee> (and she wont be happy with me due to me not going into work today, too.  double eek)
<Hobbsee> :P
<Hobbsee> anyway, bedtime.  i shall see how kopete behaves in the morning
<Viper550> I'm going to try and make some mods to Keremik
<Tonio_> Riddell: concerning all those mounting issues (sata devices and floppy), shouldn't we contact kevin ottens maybe ?
<Tonio_> because we don't have that much time before the release now....
<Tonio_> he is the most acknoledge for this
<freeflying> Riddell: Guidance Power Manager will show on a desktop install
<freeflying> Riddell: is this a bug?
<Tonio_> freeflying: will it ?
<freeflying> Tonio_: ya, a desktop installed edgy show it in system tray
<Tonio_> freeflying: afaik, klaptop was a kde service just because of this
<Tonio_> freeflying: indeed that's not very nice
<freeflying> Tonio_: sure, so I wanna know is that a bug
<Tonio_> freeflying: only Riddell can answer :)
<freeflying> Tonio_: seems Riddell not around now  :)
<Tonio_> kwwii_: kds uploaded
<kwwii_> cool :-) thanks!
<freeflying> amarok-1.4.2 for ppc is ready, anyone need?
<freeflying> imbrandon: ping
<kwwii_> freeflying: I could try it out :-)
<freeflying> kwwii_: how can I give you  :)
<n8k99> imbrandon_: check out this work please https://wiki.kubuntu.org/NathanEckenrode
<Tonio_> Riddell: Lots of work has been done on debian's qt package...
<Tonio_> I'm trying it since it might resolve lots of issues, and more than this related to fonts (arabic mostly)
<Tonio_> we have a launchpad bug concerning this
<kwwii_> n8k99: the kmail header seems to have a lighter purple than the rest (which is better)
<kwwii_> not sure exactly how purple we should make them
<n8k99> i had some trouble matching tones cause i closed my .xcf for konqi b4 i started the others
<n8k99>  ;( 
<n8k99> must take daughter 2 playground bbs
<exobuzz> the current edgy kdm look is excellent! Much better than the heavy purple
<exobuzz> and i like the default kde background too. its quite unusual colouring, but it works
<exobuzz> one thing i'm not keen on is the kde fonts. they look autohinted so bold fonts look really bad (much too bold). would that be a settings within kde or with fontconfig (i have set fontconfig to not use hinting.. so i assume its in the kde config ?)
<kwwii_> do you mean in kde or in kdm?
<exobuzz> in kde.. kdm fonts look fine
<kwwii_> hehe, on your machine :-)
<exobuzz> i really prefer how fonts looked in dapper/breezy etc
<kwwii_> I am not sure that anything changed
<exobuzz> hmm.. maybe something weird is going on with fontconfig..
<kwwii_> there appear to be problems there, but it should be fixed before release
<exobuzz> anyway.. is the kdm look/feel just a test? or is this approved. i love it..
<kwwii_> hehe, I approved it today :-)
<exobuzz> great!
<kwwii_> I will still test some different bg ideas though
<kwwii_> different color gradients in that same pics
<kwwii_> s/pics'/pic
<exobuzz> there was a small glitch with the right of the screen during the kde loading phase. it had a piece of the kde background there. but i need to check again
<exobuzz> im a glasses wearer, so you can't trust everything i say :D
<exobuzz> ive got to kill x a moment. i want to gaze at kdm's beauty again...
<exobuzz> yup.. :D
<kwwii_> I am really happy to hear that you like it :-)
<Sime> Tonio_: pong
<exobuzz> i dont have usplash running. are there any example gfx on the wiki or mockups how it will look ?
<Riddell> Tonio_: we already have a patch for arabic fonts
<Riddell> Tonio_: but sure, if there's good stuff in debian we should merge
<Riddell> freeflying: I've not yet found the best way to work out if power manager should show, I may well use just laptop-detect
<kwwii_> ok, /me is out
<kwwii_> bye all
<exobuzz> bye
<Riddell> exobuzz: you just made kwwii's day :)
<exobuzz> :)
<exobuzz> i hope usplash look will  be livened up a little bit too..
<exobuzz> i mean.. it needs a balance between being informative too..
<Riddell> there's a new high-res usplash but we don't know if it'll stay because it might break some syste
<Riddell> systems
<exobuzz> i have usplash off as the first time i booted it displayed and then froze :/
<exobuzz> need to retest though..
<Riddell> that'll be the sort of problem then :
<Riddell> :)
<exobuzz> :)
<exobuzz> probably the laptops fault. like most laptops designed for windows, the bios is quite broken 
<exobuzz> the kubuntu wiki is very slow :/
<Sime> Riddell: ping
<Sime> so, who *is* here.
* seaLne is sort of here
<Sime> seaLne: were you having a problem with blank CDs being mounted?
<seaLne> yes
<Sime> I put a blank CD in just then, and it wasn't automatically mounted.
<seaLne> it didn't show up when you typed mount?
<seaLne> just checking we were testing the same sort of way
<Sime> ok, disk inserted..... waiting.
<Sime> it appeared in system:/media as a blank CD.
<Sime> mount says that it is not mounted.
<Sime> kde's mediamanager also says that it is not mounted.
<Sime> this is a CD-R.
<seaLne> i was using a cdrw, just blanking and i'll test again in a min
* Sime looks for a cdrw
<seaLne> weird its not doing it today
<Sime> BTW, if you try to open a blank CD in system:/media/ or media:/, it will get automatically mounted.
<seaLne> it happened to me 3 times yesterday
* seaLne shrugs
<seaLne> i guess forget about it
<Sime> media:/ mounts things on-demand. WHile the new kio patches mount things after they are inserted, except for blank disks.
<Sime> so there is a slight difference in behaviour there.
<seaLne> btw is there a way to stop that? i hardly ever read cds and mainly just burn things to cdrw so having to unmount is annoying
<seaLne> not that thats very normal usage :)
<Sime> why do you need to unmount? (the eject button on you drive should work ok)
<seaLne> to burn a cd
<seaLne> cdrw
<seaLne> i suppose this would infact cause problems for anyone reusing a cdrw
<mornfall> it also will cause problems if you want to copy a cd
<Sime> possibly.
<mornfall> 1:1
<allee> FWIW: in breezy we also had automount and I hated it.  Don
<allee> The dialog in dapper was fine IMHO
<seaLne> i think the popup was good, if users wanted to allways automount they could tick the box
<mornfall> i don't like popups, would prefer to see an icon appearing (for me in kicker, for many people on desktop) :-)
<Sime> mornfall: you can easily set that up.
<mornfall> probably :)
<Sime> mornfall: add the "Storage Media" applet to your kicker
<allee> mornfall: icons are too hiden.  And using RMB to get an action list if even more hidden.
<mornfall> well, clicking it should mount+show :)
<mornfall> and things should umount themselves when you stop using them (ala autofs)
<Sime> allee, mornfall : you two should really check out the "Storage Media" applet
<mornfall> Sime: i personally don't care much, just trying to hypothesize of best default UI ;-)
<seaLne> it looks quite nice
<allee> mornfall: well, one may want to mount or reformat (k3b of kformat) an RW media
<mornfall> allee: well, yes
<mornfall> that would be a nice thing to be able to do from konq on a mounted medium
<allee> Sime: doesn't storage media applet just open(ed) konqy with media:/  now /media?
<mornfall> click the thing and have the actions as well as content handy
<Sime> storage media applet isn't patched yet. (Working on it!)
<allee> You mean 'system menu' kicker button, then 'Storage media' item will habe submenu (devices) and subsub menues (actions) ?
<Sime> there are two applets. The system menu and the storage media. Both need patching.
<Sime> system menu is the HOme, Storage Media, Remote Places, Trash etc applet.
<Sime> Lure wants the storage media one too.
* Sime agrees with Lure.
<allee> Sime: will your patches version somehow handle the case of several partitions better?  E.g,. inserting an USB disk with 6 partitions floods desktop with dialogs  and the old 'media action dialog' shows not enough info which partition it is :(
<Sime> I've need seen a USB disk with multipe partitions...
<Sime> i know it is possible.
<allee> but most annoying is that an dialog does not go away when an medium is  removed
<allee> Sime: come to my office.  And I show you some of them ;)
<Sime> that's a bit of an extreme case though.
<Sime> which is my polite way of saying "It ain't high on my TODO list buddy!"
<allee> yeap, but even with 2 or 3  which happened with some USB sticks we bought, multiple dialog are hard to identify (no tool tip, no device name, mime-type etc info anywhere)
<allee> Sime: fair enough;)  As long as it's nibbling in the back of your head ;)
<Sime> :)
<apachelogger> Riddell: ping ping ping :|
<apachelogger> anyway
<apachelogger> Riddell: 354 for dapper is having a dep issue: kdelibs4c2a depends on cupsys2 >= 1.2.1, but dapper only ships 1.2.0
<crimsun> do you have dapper-updates enabled?
<Tuxist> hi
<Tuxist> is a amarok developer here
<Tuxist> packager sorry
<fdoving> Tuxist: danimo and imbrandon i think.
<Tuxist> i have been made new amarok 14.2 packages with helix, libmtp, smb and nfs support based on imbrandon packages 
<apachelogger> crimsun: hehe, a user having that problem - though - YOUR DA KING :D
<apachelogger> Riddell: forget about it ;-)
<apachelogger> fdoving: and hobbsee
<Tuxist> ftp://tuxist.de/Bildschirmphoto8.png
<apachelogger> bildschirm is always good :D
<apachelogger> Tuxist: smb and nfs support?
<fdoving> apachelogger: ok, copy that :)
<Tuxist> yes
<Tuxist> i upload the packages at this moment
<apachelogger> what for smb and nfs support?
<apachelogger> or actually, how smb and nfs support?
<Tuxist> since 1.4.2
<Tuxist> libmtp is recommend for my packages
<apachelogger> Oo
<apachelogger> Tuxist: still don't get that
<fdoving> isn't smb and nfs handled with the kio slaves? 
<Tuxist> ftp://tuxist.de/edgy/libmtp
<Tuxist> amarok is uploading
<apachelogger> fdoving: neither xine nor helix nor nmm do support kio
<Tuxist> i have in moment only amd64 packages
<apachelogger> so only mounted nfs or smb will work
<fdoving> apachelogger: so, amarok has a proxy thing? 
<apachelogger> oha
<apachelogger> fdoving: does have, though I think the kio stuff is not throwing through it
<fdoving> ok.
<fdoving> i actually don't use amarok anymore.
<fdoving> mpd+kmp fits my usage better.
<apachelogger> you'd think different if I would get nmm to build properly
<apachelogger> I think I'll just rape the nmm package in case it ever gets finished ;-)
<fdoving> nmm ? 
<apachelogger> <Amarok> * nmm = http://www.networkmultimedia.org/  [added by: apachelog] 
<Tuxist> ok i change this
<fdoving> i like that i can start MPD on the machine connected to the stereo.. and start clients from all computers in the network.
<apachelogger> fdoving: nmm is basically doing the same, just that it's better and has an amarok engine :P
<fdoving> sounds nice.
<fdoving> can you easily have console-clients and webinterfaces too like mpd?
<apachelogger> I at least think so
<Tuxist> i must download 54mb with dsl 4000 :-(
<apachelogger> wasn't able to try as I didn't got it build properly :P
<apachelogger> I probably should try to compile cvs version
<Tuxist> amarok 1.4.2 have a bug
<Tuxist> in the mtpmediadevice.cpp
<apachelogger> Tuxist: ?
<Tuxist> at line 634
<Tuxist>     QString ownername = QString( LIBMTP_Get_Friendlyname( m_device ) );
<apachelogger> Tuxist: where's the bug?
<Tuxist> delete the line and use this QString ownername = QString( LIBMTP_Get_Friendlyname( m_device ) );
<Tuxist> you cant not compile without this change
<apachelogger> they look exactly the same Oo
<Tuxist> ok than have the amarok team clean this bug
<Tuxist> very fine
<Tuxist> nmm 0.9.2 it is a actuelly version
<apachelogger> Tuxist: now tell me, where is the diff in the two lines you pasted :P
<Tuxist> i have not made a patch i have this change manuelly ;-)
<Tuxist> ups 
<Tuxist> my next project is to made fedora 6 kernel to ubuntu
<apachelogger> lol
<apachelogger> Tuxist: what is the issue with that line?
<Tuxist> its a change in libmtp
<Tuxist> 0.12
<apachelogger> ah
<apachelogger> sec
<apachelogger> imbrandon, Tuxist: http://websvn.kde.org/?rev=576121&view=rev
<apachelogger> nearly forgot to report that to packagers ^^
<Tuxist> ftp://tuxist.de/Bildschirmphoto9.png
<Lure> sebas: fix for brightness bug (if laptop does not have brightness control): http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/21575
<Tuxist> th packages are upload the source need a moment
<Lure> sebas: tooltip is now much nicer
<Tuxist> ftp://tuxist.de/edgy/amarok
<Tuxist> all upload
<Tuxist> now i work on the nmm support
<Lure> sebas: why does g-p-m dcop interface use PID in the name? I suspect we will not allow more than one instance to run anyhow?
<Lure> sebas: I suspect this is side effect of KApplication (instead of KUniqueApplication)?
<Viper550> I just saw the new Edgy Knot 2 artwork...interesting...
<Lure> Viper550: yep, nice touch from kwwii
<Viper550> Interesting, is that the same Purple color scheme from Dapper Flight 2?
<Viper550> At least it looks better without that hideous wallpaper from that build...
<Viper550> Now, I'm just going to try it on my Keramik/QtCurve idea, hope it fits!
<tuxi> hi
#kubuntu-devel 2006-08-25
<Viper550> I was trying that Keremik/QtCurve flush idea with the offical Kubuntu Colors, looks nice!
<Viper550> Anyone still here?
<exobuzz> yes
<Viper550> Were you here this morning when I was talking about QtCurve?
<exobuzz> damnit. my sleep pattern. fell asleep at 8:30pm and now woke up.. 11:45pm..
<Viper550> EST
<exobuzz> oh. you mean earlier.. yeh
<exobuzz> wait.. what time is it now est ? :D
<Viper550> I am whipping up an overlay for our current window decoration so it can look like Keramik (With the joined together effect), but not actually have to use it!
<exobuzz> oh..
<Viper550> I'm almost there, just has to be a bit brighter!
<exobuzz> :)
<Viper550> Hope this last stand helps...
<Viper550> YEAH! Works perfectly!
<exobuzz> i just read what you said about the new artwork. it is interesting. really something different. i rather like it.
<exobuzz> that earlier purple was too heavy
<Viper550> You mean you like bringing back Keramik? Awesome! Nice to see that there are still Keramik fans out there!
<exobuzz> i mean tthe new colour scheme for kdm and the new kde background
<exobuzz> i didnt see the bit about keramik. its on the wiki ?
<Viper550> Yes.
<exobuzz> ill check
<Viper550> Look under Viper550
<exobuzz> on the kubuntu wiki or ubuntu ?
<Viper550> Ubuntu
<Viper550> Kubuntu-Edgy-Ideas
<exobuzz> i like the 4th background in this pic https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/Incoming/Kubuntu-Edgy-Ideas?action=AttachFile&do=get&target=bg_variations2.jpg
<exobuzz> which is the current one
<Viper550> Yeah, I saw, looks awesome! But still, the Flower goes a bit nicer
<exobuzz> i dont know if i like the flower. i like erm non specific background which dont have a focal point
<exobuzz> like simple gradients/etc
<Viper550> But still, I'm a bit concerned about the Button design
<exobuzz> give me an example?
<exobuzz> btw im just a user. not a developer. :)
<exobuzz> well. i develop on kubuntu. but not for kubuntu :-)
<Viper550> Notice on the default window border, the minimize glyph isn't exactly at the bottom.
<Viper550> Looks a bit, odd like that.
<exobuzz> sorry, which picture ?
<Viper550> On the actual Crystal window botder on Dapper
<exobuzz> oh..
<exobuzz> i never liked that i use the platik one :-)
<exobuzz> ill switch and have a look
<Viper550> Yeah, is it the buttons that made you dislike it?
<exobuzz> erm.. well i dont like them.. i mean. thats the main thing about it
<Viper550> You can change them, and add a transparency effect to the theme!
<exobuzz> i much prefer the plastik ones.. square with simple gradient.
<exobuzz> yeh i saws that the crystal theme is very configurable. but as i like the plastik ones, i didnt bother
<exobuzz> :)
<Viper550> Oh...
<danimo> heya!
<omeow> Evening.
<bddebian> Heya
<imbrandon> heya danimo and bddebian
<bddebian> Hi imbrandon
<imbrandon> ugh this john dong is just arbitrarly picking things to backport, it looks like he is trying to backprt all of edgy ;)
<bddebian> :-)
<imbrandon> like gtk-qt-engines, heh that wont fly without some changes
<imbrandon> and quite a few others
<imbrandon> heheh
<Hobbsee> morning all
* imbrandon disables dapper-backports in the sources.list untill it calms down so as not to break my stable system
<imbrandon> heya Hobbsee
<freeflying> Amarok: [Loader]  Amarok is taking a long time to load! Perhaps something has gone wrong?
* Hobbsee wonders if kopete finished building last night
<imbrandon> freeflying: btw ppc has been uploaded all day i just forgot to tell you ;)
<imbrandon> i did it before i went to sleep
<freeflying> imbrandon: amarok is in archive now
<imbrandon> i mean for dapper ;)
<freeflying> imbrandon: :)
<imbrandon> i know i pulled the edgy builds from my server
<imbrandon> no need for them
<imbrandon> when its in the archive and its exactly the same
<imbrandon> if i add libmtp later i might 
<imbrandon> put them back up for edgy but no need right now
<freeflying> I can't use it now
<imbrandon> why ?
<freeflying> imbrandon: Amarok: [Loader]  Amarok is taking a long time to load! Perhaps something has gone wrong?
<Hobbsee> freeflying: means "something may have happened, i dont know what"
<Hobbsee> freeflying: tried removing the amarok config files?
<imbrandon> you problably have to get rid of your db and recreate it
<freeflying> Hobbsee: 
<freeflying> select(17, [3 4 5 15 16] , [] , [] , {0, 3310}) = 0 (Timeout)
<freeflying> waitpid(8153, 0x7fcadfd0, WNOHANG)      = 0
<freeflying> ioctl(5, FIONREAD, [0] )                 = 0
<freeflying> ioctl(3, FIONREAD, [0] )                 = 0
<imbrandon> it might not have updated correct
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: did you want to test the dapper debs of kopete?  they build and install fine
<DaSkreech> Hobbsee: Hallo
<imbrandon> sure gimme a link to the source , i'll stick them in for peple to test
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: the source?
<imbrandon> just the edgy source ?
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: both source and binaries are in /home/sarah/kopete/
<Hobbsee> yeah
<Hobbsee> just test the debs to see that they dont blow up
<imbrandon> k
<Hobbsee> they build and install fine
<Hobbsee> s\sarah\hobbsee\
<imbrandon> you request a backport ?
<Hobbsee> not yet
<Hobbsee> i wanted to know if it was backportable before that :P
* Hobbsee does that now
<imbrandon> leaste you check , a certain person the the backport team dosent even check before he tries
<Hobbsee> ouch
<Hobbsee> right.  https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/kopete/+bug/57646
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 57646 in kopete "Please backport kopete 4:3.5.4+kopete0.12.2-0ubuntu1 to dapper" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  
* Hobbsee pokes crimsun if he's bored :P
<DaSkreech> Hmm how do I get things onto GHNS?
<imbrandon> ghns?
<DaSkreech> KGHNS?
<imbrandon> ...
<DaSkreech> Get Hot New Stuff
<imbrandon> Hobbsee: kopete seems to work fine
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: nice
<imbrandon> DaSkreech: wth is that ?
<Hobbsee> i thought it would...
<DaSkreech> Haha http://kstuff.org IIRC
<imbrandon> DaSkreech: you problably bug them not us ;)
<DaSkreech> Well as I recall if you can get from there you should also be able to upload but everywhere seems to implement it differently
<DaSkreech> will we have Xara in edgy? :-)
<imbrandon> what ? your not making sense /me gos back to work
<Hobbsee> DaSkreech: see packages.u.c and have a look
<imbrandon> ask em in #kubuntu they know as much as we do if something will be in or not DaSkreech :) </punk_mode_off>
<imbrandon> heh i'm bad sometimes, ignore me DaSkreech
* imbrandon gets back to doing something
<DaSkreech> that's /ignore right?
<DaSkreech> imbrandon: Right click Desktop _> configure Desktop -> Get new wallpapers (Over on the right)
<DaSkreech> That's GHNS
<imbrandon> thast all in good , my question was more why were you asking us ?
<imbrandon> heh
<DaSkreech> cause I didn't know if there was a standard way of managing it. I'm not sure whether some apps are calling old versions of GHNS or if some are just stingy buggers
<DaSkreech> however I think #kde might be more apropros
<imbrandon> ;)
<DaSkreech> I think it's like the coolest way to get community from non devs who have skill but no time
* DaSkreech would pimp it a lot more except for the problems noted above
<bddebian> DaSkreech: What about those of us that have some time but no skill? ;-)
* DaSkreech points toward documentation 
<imbrandon> lol @ DaSkreech
<imbrandon> bddebian: shush you are top on lp ;) cant get out of it
<imbrandon> hehe
* bddebian kicks DaSkreech and pokes imbrandon ;-P
<DaSkreech> Fine fine. 
* DaSkreech gives you a "Interested in Vista? Take a view of this!!" sandwich board and a wheel barrow of Edgy Live Cds
<bddebian> DaSkreech: :-)
<DaSkreech> So XGL can't be shipped working?
<DaSkreech> OK I'm rambling I need to go to sleep
<nixternal> [21:36:41]  <bddebian> DaSkreech: What about those of us that have some time but no skill? ;-)
<nixternal> [21:37:22]  * DaSkreech points toward documentation 
<nixternal> watch it bud, thin ice i tell ya ;)
<bddebian> heh
<DaSkreech> :-D
<DaSkreech> As I said I can't be held accountable for my statements here unless theyare great and resound through history in that case I was awake and sober!
<nixternal> haha
<kwwii_> Riddell: htpp://bootsplash.org/puredisplay_pics.tar.gz
<Hobbsee> kwwii_: what are they?
<kwwii_> Hobbsee: bg pics for katapult
<imbrandon> heya Riddell, what ya think about backporting libvisial-0.4 and libtunepimp3 ( so amarok can be back ported ) i have it in my repos with a few dozen people using it just fine it seems 
<kwwii_> moin Hobbsee
<kwwii_> :-)
<Hobbsee> nice :)
<kwwii_> hi imbrandon
<Hobbsee> heya
<imbrandon> moins kwwii_
* Hobbsee is off to be a pyromaniac
<Riddell> imbrandon: I'm not sure what the poliy is on backporting libraries but I'd be all for it
<imbrandon> ints funny when the internet gets turned on you see everyone connect
<imbrandon> lol
<kwwii_> imbrandon: did you get to the start page css yet? :-)
<imbrandon> kwwii_: kinda then i fell asleep heh give me a few minutes
<imbrandon> and i'll have ya something
<imbrandon> nathan put the images
<imbrandon> on the wiki kubuntu incoming
<kwwii_> killer, thanks
<imbrandon> i seen last night
<kwwii_> it must be like 3am for you now, or?
<imbrandon> Riddell: whom should i ask as i dont trust "john dong"'s abaility to intreprit my bug correctly heh
<imbrandon> kwwii_: yea 2:57 ;)
<Riddell> imbrandon: mez
<kwwii_> ;-)
<imbrandon> but nows about the time i get up, i wake about 12 midnight normaly
<imbrandon> localtime
<imbrandon> Riddell: okies
<Hobbsee> kopete backports got approved :)
<imbrandon> yea it will hit the archive soon
<imbrandon> hrm mez isnt here ;(
* Hobbsee is just looking at her exploding email.
* imbrandon will wait i guess 
<imbrandon> yea i told a few in #kubuntu about backports opening up and they were all like WOW ktorrent 2 is finaly here !!!
<imbrandon> hehe
<imbrandon> i guesss it was only announced on the ml and isnt enabled by default
<imbrandon> so i might blog about it later so it hits planet ;)
<Riddell> imbrandon: wait until we have the obvious kde backports in it
<imbrandon> okie
<imbrandon> yea a few are in like ktorrent and kopete and kbfx
<imbrandon> but a few more need to get in
<Riddell> that's good that they get fast
<Riddell> get in fast
<imbrandon> yea jdong is great about getting them in quick as long as they compile out of the box
<imbrandon> with no changes
<imbrandon> but he dont hand out on irc unfortunately
<imbrandon> i need to fix kflickr to someon requested it and it fails on the manpage in dapper pbuilder for some reason but not edgy 
<Hobbsee> much
* imbrandon will look at that today
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: probably helps that we're MOTU's too, so they think we know what we're talking about
<imbrandon> heh true but from the looks of it jdong has just been going down the list no matter whome reports it and if it compiles in a dapper pbuilder he pushes it
<imbrandon> from what i can tell
<imbrandon> i dont rightly know if thats a good thing or bad tbh ;)
<Hobbsee> true
<Hobbsee> oh its' good
<imbrandon> Riddell: is mez in weisben ( sp? )
<Riddell> imbrandon: no
<imbrandon> k
<imbrandon> i'll email him, i seen him on irc yesterday
<imbrandon> so he's active again
<Riddell> he's in Englandshire
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: weisbaden.  spreke du Deutsch nichte?
<Hobbsee> yay.  i cant spell
<imbrandon> heh
<Riddell> but he's sorted his internet and living arrangements out so he should be active
<imbrandon> yea he has been arround the last 48 hrs that i've noticed
<imbrandon> at leaste, thats just what i noticed
<imbrandon> he approved me for kubuntu-team yesterday so i wouldent have to sub to a ton of bugs ;)
* imbrandon go's off to hack some khtml
<Hobbsee> ...
<imbrandon> kwwii_: err better yet Riddell are those css doc in k-d-s or the actual packages
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: kubuntu team doesnt get bug reports emailed to them
<Riddell> imbrandon: there's nothing kubuntu specific about them (yet)
<imbrandon> ok so they /should/ get into k-d-s but not atm
<imbrandon> Hobbsee: sure they do , ahve a looksee https://launchpad.net/people/kubuntu-team/+assignedbugs
<Riddell> it's probably easiest just to patch kdebase
<imbrandon> Riddell: ok sounds great to me, i like easy
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: true, but you dont get email notification of all of them
<Hobbsee> and most bugs arent assigned to kubuntu team
<Hobbsee> ohhhh...is that why i've been getting random emails for some bugs?
* Hobbsee grrs softly
<imbrandon> lol
<imbrandon> gah ok i'm being dumb , whats the easiest way to grep a dir of files and have it show you what file a string is in
<imbrandon> i thought about cat *|grep blah
<imbrandon> but that wont show the file
<kwwii_> Riddell: http://bootsplash.org/new_buttons.tar.gz
* sebas pokes kwwii_ with something weird.
<sebas> Duuuuuuuuuuuude!
<Riddell> he's gone to kill his lungs
<Hobbsee> hah.
<Hobbsee> Riddell: spoken like a true non-smoker
* imbrandon smokes at the desk ;)
<sebas> Iieeuwk.
<imbrandon> lot less walking that way
* Hobbsee stays away from imbrandon 
<sebas> Is someone preparing 1.4.2 amarok packages, btw?
<imbrandon> heh i should put a smoke in my mouth in the gotchi ;)
<imbrandon> sebas: done
<Riddell> sebas: it's on my todo list
<imbrandon> dapper i386 and ppc on my website, edgy in the main repos
<Riddell> imbrandon: still compiled against kde 3.5.4 presumably?
<imbrandon> no
<imbrandon> 3.5.2
<imbrandon> dapper default
<sebas> Kewl
<Riddell> imbrandon: I thought I read that your i386 ones were against kde 3.5.4?
<imbrandon> nah
<imbrandon> when i did 1.4.1 they was
<imbrandon> not this time
<Riddell> cool
<imbrandon> i did them in a default dapper pbuilder this time
<imbrandon> http://www.imbrandon.com/packages/pool/dapper/amarok/
<Riddell> imbrandon: did you come across libtunepimp3-mp3 not being able to install?
<imbrandon> yea i dunno wth that is but amarok dosent need it
<imbrandon> something about the .so being in two of the packages
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: the stuff on amarok wiki about installing for kubuntu is not crackful now :
<Hobbsee> )
<Riddell> you won't need it for compiling right enough
<imbrandon> Hobbsee: was it ? heh
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: ah, yeah.  it was using czezzi repos, for one thing.
<Riddell> imbrandon: so I could put your packages on kubuntu.org?
<imbrandon> you only need -dev to compile and tunepimp3(not -mp3 ) to run it
<imbrandon> Riddell: ^^
<imbrandon> Riddell: sure
<imbrandon> Riddell: you will still need to compile amd64 though
<imbrandon> i dident do that
<Riddell> yes
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: would that get included as a shlib depends then?
<imbrandon> everything you should need for dapper default is in that pool dir 
<imbrandon> Hobbsee: yes it does
<Hobbsee> so wouldnt the broken lib get installed when you tried to install amarok?
<imbrandon> i fixed it up that way in the control file ( thats why the one in the dapper pool says +dapperfix 
<imbrandon> Hobbsee: no
<Hobbsee> ah
<imbrandon> becouse on dapper you have to implisitly dep on libvisual-0.4-0 also
<imbrandon> or it tried to use libvisual0.2 and fails
<imbrandon> but like i said i smoothed all that out when i backported it , there are a few dozen people that have it installed
<imbrandon> and no probs yet ;)
* sebas leaves for work-work.
<imbrandon> Hobbsee: plus i installed it on my lappy too to make sure LOL
<imbrandon> heh
<imbrandon> later sebas
<sebas> cya
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: nice
<Hobbsee> bye sebas 
<imbrandon> yea and afaik that tunepimp3 problem is in edgy too whom ever maintains it just hasent fixed it and i dident look into it since amarok dident need it
<Riddell> I'm fixing it now
<imbrandon> k
<imbrandon> once you upload lemme know , someon made me famous while i slept and i'll change it to kubuntu.org ;)
<imbrandon> !amarok
<ubotu> amarok is an audio player for Linux with an intuitive interface. The latest version is 1.4.2 and packages are available for Kubuntu at: http://www.imbrandon.com/2006/08/23/get-it-hot-amarok-142-released/
<imbrandon> hehehehe
<Hobbsee> nice.
* Hobbsee should have used that factoid earlier
<imbrandon> isnt there a way to see who added that ?
<imbrandon> !-amarok
<ubotu> amarok has no aliases - added by apokryphos on 2006-07-05 22:33:08
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: oh.  it's unchanged?  yeah, i did
<imbrandon> ahh yea thats it
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: added != changed
<imbrandon> ahh ;)
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: bot database tells you
<imbrandon> so you made me famous ;)
<imbrandon> hehe
<imbrandon> ahh yea i fixed the "all" on my repo to work correctly too Hobbsee
<imbrandon> and new konversation just uploaded
<allee> Hobbsee: care to sync knemo?
* imbrandon gets to work on kdebase
<Hobbsee> allee: when i get home again, yeah.
<Hobbsee> allee: i'm off to set some things on fire
<allee> heh, have fun
<Hobbsee> oh i will :D
<toma> did anyone say 'fire' ?
<imbrandon> hehe
<Hobbsee> toma: yep :D
* allee kicks toma
<toma> morning all
<imbrandon> fire fire , heheheh fire fire ( in his bevis and butthead voice )
* Hobbsee sets allee on fire.
<toma> hey!
<toma> Hobbsee: that's not very friendly
<Hobbsee> toma: sure?
<Hobbsee> its' a good way to keep warm!
* toma throws rocks at allee
* allee throws rdhiman back
<Hobbsee> children, children...
* Hobbsee throws allee at toma 
* toma hopes rdhiman is not too big
<allee> rdhiman attacked > 2 dozend openusability groups since last night.  sounds heavy weighted
* imbrandon hums the kubuntu tune o/~ 
<imbrandon> err wait there isnt a kubuntu tune .....
<imbrandon> ;)
<kwwii_> imbrandon: I cannot open your svg with inkscape
<kwwii_> what did you make it with?
<kwwii_> it kills my inkscape evertime I try
* allee has lost his wallet systray icon.  kdcop is no real help :(
<imbrandon> hrm , inkscape in edgy
<imbrandon> its modified from a gpl set i found, lemme find it
<kwwii_> it is probably my inkscape
<kwwii_> I build the latest stuff
<imbrandon> yea becouse i opened it on osx inkscape and edgy 
<imbrandon> heh
<Riddell> "Accepted strigi"  awooga awooga
<imbrandon> and ilistror for that matter
<imbrandon> Riddell: can you try to open that svg just to test please
<imbrandon> i cc'd it to you
<imbrandon> the other day
<Riddell> imbrandon: works for me
<imbrandon> heh okies , yea kwwii_ grab a new inkscape lol, just playin, what can i do to help ?
<imbrandon> another format export or something ?
<imbrandon> its a modified form of the fedora "echo" icons for kde if you wanna try the orig
<imbrandon> kwwii_: ^^
<imbrandon> i just added the glare stripe and made it purple 
<imbrandon> oh and changed the grey to charcoal
<kwwii_> imbrandon: don't worry about it, I will figure something out
<imbrandon> like the login 
<kwwii_> if nothing else, I will do it in AI :-)
<imbrandon> hehe okie
<imbrandon> ohh one more thing
<kwwii_> hehe
<imbrandon> PLEASE tell me nixternals box is messed up and got the wrong bg set by default
<imbrandon> and its the 5c being used not the 5
<imbrandon> hehehe
<imbrandon> pretty please , with sugar
<imbrandon> heh
<imbrandon> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/Incoming/Kubuntu-Edgy-Ideas?action=AttachFile&do=get&target=bg_variations2.jpg   <-- thats what i'm speaking of, mine is 5c but his seemed to default to the yellowish plain 5
* imbrandon waits for kwwii_ connectio to time out
<imbrandon> s/tio/tion
<kwwii_> hehe
<imbrandon> whoop guess not ;)
<kwwii_> it is the 5c
<imbrandon> serouisly though please tell me , ohhh good
<kwwii_> erm, rather, it is the 5
<kwwii_> sorry
* imbrandon wipes the sweat off his head
<kwwii_> but i will change it every couple of weeks or so
<kwwii_> we will probably end up using 5a
<imbrandon> yea 5c == good 5 == bad, yeallow and purple dont look nice in that context
<imbrandon> all of them are good cept plain 5 heheh
<kwwii_> :-)
<imbrandon> maybe blue and purple but yellow and purple ? ;) heheh
<kwwii_> Riddell said the yellow looks like puke
<imbrandon> hahaha
<imbrandon> yea i thought that too 
<imbrandon> but dident wanna say it
<kwwii_> it is too much of an evening feeling, I thikn
<kwwii_> think
<kwwii_> but using the pure purple makes things way too purple
<imbrandon> 5b and c might be cool "mixed" though
<kwwii_> mark actually siad he loves it
<kwwii_> said
<imbrandon> mark liked the brown too though LOL
<imbrandon> ( as in ubuntu proper )
<imbrandon> yea it is an evening color
<imbrandon> or even if the yellow and the purple dident mix so much , like your flower photo it looks great
<imbrandon> like if the transition was more defined or something
<imbrandon> i dunno hell your the artist ;)
<imbrandon> heheh
<cmvo> kwwii_: Hi! I'd like 5b, but I don't count much, seems I don't have a mainstream taste :-)
<kwwii_> :-)
<imbrandon> cmvo: yea 5b is nice but moreso for dapper
<kwwii_> we will test them all and see what everyone thinks
* imbrandon likes blue better too but thats not the "defacto" for edgy ;)
<kwwii_> ;-)
<imbrandon> what about throwing your flower in there too
<imbrandon> i would like to see that as a default actualy
<cmvo> Maybe one conservative theme and one edgy ...
<imbrandon> ugh this isnt all css infact its alot of NOT css 
<imbrandon> heh but i'm not gonna let it get the best of me
<Sime> Does anyone know if Tonio was able to get kde-systemsettings repackaged?
<imbrandon> Sime: no idea
<Riddell> kwwii__: http://kubuntu.co.uk/~jriddell/tmp/o2.tar.gz
<Riddell> kwwii__: you'll need to edit the paths in o2display.cpp
<imbrandon> Riddell: this is lookin "beuitumus" ( fake word lol ) i'll show ya in a sec , almost done
<Riddell> whit?
<imbrandon> the css/images for konq and friends
<imbrandon> Riddell / kwwii__ http://federation.imbrandon.com/ss1.png   <-- top part done, thats what your speaking of before i go too far right ?
<Riddell> http://kubuntu.org/~jriddell/tmp/o2.tar.gz
<kwwii__> imbrandon: I think that the top purple is too dark
<imbrandon> ok easy to change
<imbrandon> got an rgb you like ?
<imbrandon> easy to do it that way ;)
<kwwii__> hrm, I guess one like the one I sent you yesterday :-)
<imbrandon> note this is the same color thats in the middle as the dark blue
<kwwii__> yeah
<kwwii__> #7061A5 or lighter
<imbrandon> hrm that is using what you sent yesterday
<imbrandon> ok
<kwwii__> or as light as #B7ABD7
<kwwii__> but that it a bit too light
<imbrandon> kk
<imbrandon> kwwii__: 7C6CB2
<imbrandon> looks good imho
<imbrandon> one sec i'll grab another screenie
<kwwii__> cool
<imbrandon> kwwii__ http://federation.imbrandon.com/ss2.png   <-- thats 7c6cb2
<imbrandon> look alright there ? and i'll do the rest
<kwwii__> imbrandon: much better!
<kwwii__> thanks man
<imbrandon> kk i was hoping , already started the rest while waiting ;)
<imbrandon> hehe
<imbrandon> PS in wire rocks lol shhhh
<imbrandon> s/wire/wine
<kwwii__> :-)
<kwwii__> doesn't work so well on ppc :p
<imbrandon> yea thats why i keep osx on the ppc lappy
<imbrandon> just for that 
<imbrandon> even though i'm not an artist i like to play with it heheh and simplish stuff like this i can do ;)
<Lure> kwwii__: new theme is great, I have only three minor points
<Lure> kwwii__: splash wallpaper is now big enough for my wide screen (1920x1200)
<Riddell> that sounds like a good thing
<Lure> kwwii__: login dialog Menu button is not almost OK - if you would make it 15-20% wider, the whole text would fit
<Lure> kwwii__: why is background image not centered (a bit moved to upper side) - because of kicker? I have taskbar on top and then it looks very empty on bottom
<kwwii__> Lure: the pics I submitted so far are only 1600x1200
<kwwii__> I still need to make bigger versions
<kwwii__> and we are going to make the splash image scaled as well
<Lure> kwwii__: ok, I just wanted to confirm it is on your list... ;-)
<kwwii__> the menu button should be changed, you are right
<kwwii__> Lure: definitely
<Lure> what is the process to get knetworkmanager backported - some important fixes (+ right size icons) are in edgy
<imbrandon> Lure: if it will compile with a dapper pbuilder with NO changes just request it via a bug against dapper-backports
<imbrandon> ( product dapper-backports )
<Tonio_> heya*
<Tonio_> kwwii_: I abslotly LOVE the new artwork
<Tonio_> absolutly
<imbrandon> kwwii_: ping http://federation.imbrandon.com/ss3.png
<imbrandon> hows the finished look
<imbrandon> brb more mt dew for me !!
<imbrandon> moins Tonio_
<Tonio_> hey imbrandon
<imbrandon> 'ello allee
<allee> hi imbrandon 
<imbrandon> hey allee your a DD right ? i just got a quick question 
<allee> No, I'm no DD and no MOTU, but feel free to ask nevertheless
<imbrandon> heh i was just gonna ask how long things normaly sat in their new que
<imbrandon> my sponsor uploaded it but its been in the que 3 days
<imbrandon> heh
<allee> oh, currently just some days in debian NEW queue.
<imbrandon> yea http://ftp-master.debian.org/new.html
<Tonio_> hum, did someone find the sources for that new kickoff start menu ?
<allee> but currently is holiday season.  I would assume that it will pass/reject this weekend ;)
<Tonio_> heya allee ;)
<allee> ho ho Tonio_ !
<imbrandon> Tonio_: no its not in public svn yet, he is supose to ping me when it go's public
<Tonio_> imbrandon: great
<imbrandon> i'ma stick it in universe , and possibly main if we can get it in time ;)
<imbrandon> hehe
<allee> Tonio_: afair beineri mentioned that after next opensuse beta
<Tonio_> I just hope that will not be linked to yast, like knetworkmanager
<Tonio_> because that results lots of patches that we have to rewrite with each release....
<imbrandon> allee yea he was in here a few days ago and said it would hit the public svn a few days before sept 7th
<Tonio_> allee okay ;)
<Tonio_> allee did you notice that deadkey issue too ?
<allee> imbrandon has a more presice memory than me :)
<imbrandon> heh
<Tonio_> I'm trying to play with libqt3-mt to resolve this....
<Tonio_> dirty bug
<allee> Tonio_: no, 'cause I don't use dead keys
<Tonio_> allee okay ;)
<allee> Tonio_: but I miss my kwallet icon.  No way to get to my forgotten but written down passwds (dapper)
<Tonio_> I too....
<Tonio_> I'm wondering if this is a kubuntu or kde issue
<Tonio_> allee we should ask to 3.5.4/dapper users 
<allee> allee joins #kubuntu
* Tonio_ too
<imbrandon> kwwii_: that look ok to send a patch to Riddell ?
<imbrandon> kwwii_: http://federation.imbrandon.com/ss3.png
<Riddell> he's at lunch
<imbrandon> ahh ok
<imbrandon> what do you think Riddell
<imbrandon> hehe
<Riddell> it's very purple
<imbrandon> yea 
<imbrandon> but i think it looks better than the blue on purple
<imbrandon> personaly heh 
<kwwii_> imbrandon: I like it, but I think that we should make the lower bg color a lot lighter
<imbrandon> like the main body 
<imbrandon> part
<imbrandon> as in lower
<kwwii_> yepp
<imbrandon> what about an almost white purple
<imbrandon> almost white with a hint of purple even i mean
<kwwii_> yepp
<imbrandon> kk 
<kwwii_> we could even reduce the saturation a bit
<Tonio_> Riddell: can you confirm the wallet not showing in the systray issue on edgy ?
<Riddell> Tonio_: my wallet is indeed not behaving
<Tonio_> Riddell: hum, that's a real problem :)
<Tonio_> I didn't found a way to reactivate it...
<Tonio_> I'm reporting on malone
<imbrandon> kwwii_: http://federation.imbrandon.com/ss4.png hows something like that , naturaly the bottom 3 png's need changed to match
<imbrandon> ello apachelogger
<apachelogger> hola :)
<Tonio_> alleecan you confirm bug/57696 plz ?
<Tonio_> Riddell: I'm fixing bugs 56377 this afternoon, I have the solution for this
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 56377 in kdebase "klipper crashes on login " [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/56377
<Riddell> nice
<kwwii_> imbrandon: I hate to bitch, but it is a bit too light, I think
<imbrandon> no no i dont mind at all,
<insanekane> i think purple is really very wrong
<imbrandon> kwwii_: how about http://federation.imbrandon.com/ss5.png the thing about that is though it will blend with the stripe at the bottom as its almost the same color if i change the bottom png's
<imbrandon> OR we could just take the bottom swoosh out , since we're changing it anyhow heh
<kwwii_> imbrandon: better
<kwwii_> I think that we could check that in now and see what people say
<imbrandon> so leave the bottom as is ?
<imbrandon> hrm or i could put that thin black line to seperate it like the top has
<imbrandon> i think that would work
<kwwii_> yes, I think so
<kwwii_> the bottom wave should be very subtle
<Tonio_> imbrandon: I really prefer the top as this, with less white
<imbrandon> so fill the dark purple at the bootom with the color from the middle 
<Tonio_> kwwii_: concerning the kdm theme, I'm impressed :) kickass, really !
<imbrandon> Tonio_: huh ? i dident quite understand what you were saying
<imbrandon> kwwii_: ok so leave it exactly like the ss or fill the dark at the bottom with the middle color
<imbrandon> maing a very subtle swoosh
<Tonio_> imbrandon: on your latest screenshot, it looks like the top of the window decoration doesn't have as much white as the current I have here
<imbrandon> ahh yea 
<Tonio_> the gradient is better probably
<kwwii_> imbrandon: fill the dark in the bottom with a lighter color
<imbrandon> ok 
<kwwii_> or perhaps a gradient
<imbrandon> yea good idea i think a gradient wiill work 
<imbrandon> hrm but its 3 sep png;s
<imbrandon> heh
* imbrandon thinks
<imbrandon> ahhh i know
<imbrandon> ok nvm
<kwwii_> ;-)
<Tonio_> kwwii_: ping ?
<kwwii_> Tonio_: pong
<Tonio_> kwwii_: ah ! you can read me :)
<Tonio_> it is the very first time I'm telling you I love something at the very first shot and you didn't even answer ;)
<kwwii_> only when I want to :p
<kwwii_> hehe
<imbrandon> haha
<kwwii_> now I read the log...
<kwwii_> thanks a lot :-)
<kwwii_> I was at lunch
<Tonio_> kwwii_: hehe oki doki :)
<kwwii_> it is nice to hear good things :-)
<Tonio_> Riddell: we will have an issue to merge qt from debian.......
<Riddell> what's that?
<Tonio_> it now depends firebird2-dev which is in universe
<Riddell> it always has
<Tonio_> Riddell: yes but it fails if I remove the depandancy
<Tonio_> Riddell: am I missing the trick ?
<Riddell> there's stuff in rules that needs changed too I think
<Riddell> look at KUBUNTU-DEBIAN-CHANGES
<Tonio_> Riddell: ah okay, I thought that wasn't touched at all ;)
<Tonio_> Riddell: thanks for the tip
<imbrandon> ok kwwii_ hows this for subtle , i think i got it this time ;) http://federation.imbrandon.com/ss6.png
<imbrandon> heya nathan
<n8k99> heya brandon
<imbrandon> i snaged you images an modified it a tad ;)
<imbrandon> err image
<n8k99> kuell!
<kwwii_> this is kwwiis secretary, kwwii can not come to irc at the moment, please leave a message and he will get back to you
<imbrandon> take a peek at the ss , that might be semi final ( at leaste for the moment )
<imbrandon> hahahaha
<n8k99> the one off the kubuntu/artwork or the ones on my wiki page?
<imbrandon> beeeeep
<imbrandon> the former n8k99 i dident see your wiki
<n8k99> kwii_ secretary: that's very funny :D 
<n8k99> i set up a launchpad wiki page under NathanEckenrode
<imbrandon> kwwii_: heh that look ok as far as subtle though , with the gradient ( eventualy i think we need to desaturate them all though )
<n8k99> just cuz I got upset with having to load six desktops everytime I looked at the Kubuntu page
<imbrandon> lol
<imbrandon> buy a domain like me ;)
<imbrandon> imnathan.com ;) lol
<n8k99> i have one eckenrodehouse.net
<n8k99> https://wiki.kubuntu.org/NathanEckenrode
<imbrandon> there ya go ;)
<imbrandon> i have http://launchpad.net/people/imbrandon http://www.imbrandon.com and http://wiki.kubunut.org/imbrandon , but none have prety artwork ;)
<imbrandon> nate can you take the kmail and the akrogator ones and use .....
<n8k99> that's the first thing I do when I move into a new place, hang some drapes
<imbrandon> can you use 7c6cb2 for the top purple on those
<imbrandon> the rest the same
<imbrandon> then it will match the other css and stuff i have sone
<n8k99> erm, yeah - I was having trouble with those two getting them to match up
<imbrandon> erm yea those all do look diffrent
* apachelogger is wondering when kubuntu boot will become good looking
<imbrandon> did you just color shift them or something
<imbrandon> apachelogger: the day before release ;) j/k
<n8k99> no, well, yes, but i color shifted all of them
<apachelogger> imbrandon: oh ubuntu drops usplash that fast? :P
<n8k99> i just did not save the konqi as .xcf and could not remmeber how to reproduce it
<n8k99> there were several layers and such that made it come out like that
<apachelogger> <-- waiting for qt4 to finish compile
<imbrandon> heh i just edited the png
<n8k99>  :S 
<imbrandon> (s)
<n8k99> yeah, that's what i did for the other two and i didnt like them as much
<apachelogger> btw, I think beside kopete I didn't get a package into edgy yet :P
<apachelogger> no one revus my uploads
<imbrandon> i never see your uploads
<imbrandon> heh
<imbrandon> well i saw ktorrent but you had changed too much unnessesary stuff i just had to redo it
<apachelogger> imbrandon: I did upload ktorrent?
<imbrandon> on kde-apps you did when 2 hit
<imbrandon> i ended up not using it though
<apachelogger> ?
<apachelogger> Oo
<n8k99> oo 7c6cb2 is much lighter; even lighter than the bottom, you have a number for the bottom?
<imbrandon> bottom of what part
<n8k99> beneath the curve
<imbrandon> hrm one sec
<imbrandon> lemme just give you mine and you can sample the colors
<n8k99> ok
<imbrandon> becouse you will need to make it match the middle too
<imbrandon> and the line
<n8k99> yeah - there is tons that will need to match
<kwwii> I was afraid that simply changing the colors of everything would be hard
<kwwii> sometimes it is almost easier to do it new from scratch
<imbrandon> yea 
<n8k99> although i think that the swoop looks better with the lighter bg
<kwwii> I think that the svgs for that stuff is on kde-look.org
<imbrandon> thats what i did on the VERY bottom
<kwwii> cool
<imbrandon> NOW ya tel me
<n8k99> oh really! 
<imbrandon> tell me
<imbrandon> lol
<n8k99> lemme grab that!@
<imbrandon> ok lets do it like this then, i'll package up the ones for konq that we did so far and see how ppl react
<imbrandon> becouse it will be the most seen
<imbrandon> then we grab the svg's and goto town redoing it "correctly"
<n8k99> right - did you change the colors on that one?
<imbrandon> sound good n8k99 / kwwii ?
<seaLne> anyone know about kdelibs4-dev versions for programs?  Bug #57602
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 57602 in dapper-backports "k3b 0.12.17-1ubuntu1" [Medium,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/57602
<imbrandon> n8k99: yea see  http://federation.imbrandon.com/ss6.png
<imbrandon> i changed quite a bit of the colors
<imbrandon> quite a few times actualy ;)
<n8k99> sorry daughter is toilet training - not very good @ it either
<imbrandon> heh np
<n8k99> yo! that looks hot!
<imbrandon> ok yea lets do that , sounds like the best approach i think
<imbrandon> heh thanks
<n8k99> i like the soft focus at the bottom
<apachelogger> wooooho
<apachelogger> qt finished
<n8k99> imbrandon: if you like I made a light purple hue for the world map as well
<imbrandon> yea i seen that , honestly i tried it , kinda looked outa place
<n8k99> ok - just checkin
<imbrandon> i think it blends well now real soft
<n8k99> actually does tie in with the K logo very well
<kwwii> cool idea
<n8k99> bbs
<imbrandon> ok prepareing a diff now then we ( me / nate ) can grab the svg's and redo it over the next day or so
<imbrandon> but this will give us the idea of what ppl will say
<kwwii> imbrandon: sounds good
<n8k99> kwii: where are the svgs on the kde ftp?
<Riddell> n8k99: all we have is on kde.org/stuff/clipart.php
<Riddell> http://kde.org/stuff/clipart/kde-application-info-screens.tar.bz2
<n8k99> oh thanks
<n8k99> are we changing the kubuntu logo to purple as well
<imbrandon> no
<n8k99> ok cool
<n8k99> do you have a numerical value for the color beneath the wave?
<Riddell> nope
<n8k99> ok - i'll just give this a whirl
<imbrandon> n8 yea just a sec
<imbrandon> 9480c1
<n8k99> thanx
<imbrandon> Riddell: where is /usr/share/apps/kdeui/about/kde_infopage.css in kde base ( and the other files in that dir )
<n8k99> ooh this is nice
<imbrandon> i cant find them anywhere
<imbrandon> and thats what is patched
<Riddell> in kioabout?
* imbrandon looks
<Riddell> kdelibs-data: /usr/share/apps/kdeui/about/kde_infopage.css
<Riddell> that'll be kdelibs then
<imbrandon> ahh so some in one some in the other
<imbrandon> doh
<imbrandon> gah , Riddell how do i fix this http://pastebin.ca/148970
<imbrandon> brb
<Riddell> imbrandon: it needs to be uuencoded
<Riddell> imbrandon: look at kwin-style-crystal
<imbrandon> ummm ok 
<imbrandon> i just editiede the pngs in place 
<imbrandon> so i still need to encode them ?
<Riddell> yes
<imbrandon> ok what am i looking for ?
<Riddell> the uu patch and the decode rule
<imbrandon> i got kwin-crystal
<imbrandon> k
<imbrandon> hrm well since the images were already there
<imbrandon> shouldnt it have done it
<Riddell> no, you changed them
<imbrandon> ahh ok /me looks puzzled a bit but still does it
<imbrandon> wow ok its a patch , now i'm even more puzzled
<imbrandon> how can i make the uu file
<imbrandon> uuencode the old and uuencode the new and make a diff ?
<Tonio_> imbrandon: do you have the svg format ?
<imbrandon> Tonio_: of ?
<Tonio_> of your png :)
<imbrandon> Tonio_: they started as png's
<imbrandon> no svg's this time
<Tonio_> imbrandon: hum, forget this then :)
<Tonio_> imbrandon: the point is it is also possible to generate the pngs during the build from an svg
<imbrandon> ahh
<Tonio_> that's another solution for adding icons
<Tonio_> imbrandon: in case that might help, look at wlassistant source package, I did that way
<imbrandon> hum i dont have a uuencode command
<Riddell> imbrandon: uuencode filename filename > filename.uu
<imbrandon> Tonio_: well this time i just edited the existing png's
<Tonio_> imbrandon: then uuencoding is the only solution
<imbrandon> Riddell: what provides uuencode
<Riddell> sharutils
<imbrandon> k
<Sime> Tonio_: were you able to get k-s-s packaged?
<Tonio_> Sime: nope, I have an issue with the makefile
<Tonio_> Sime: I'm on another package (qt-x11), but I'll show you the error when done
<Tonio_> Sime: to make simple, configure files generation works etc, but it fails saying there is no rule to make AUTO
<Tonio_> something like this
<Tonio_> Sime: I think you touched that part didn't you ?
<Sime> unsermake?
<Riddell> the package uses unsermake yes
<Riddell> you have to make the .orig with unsermake too
<Tonio_> Riddell: well I simply got the svn and replace the systemsettings folder in the actual source package
<Tonio_> Riddell: I didn't search more than this since I had other things on my todo :)
<Riddell> well you need to do the buildprep
<Tonio_> okay
<Tonio_> I'll do it
<Tonio_> I must say I'm not a fan of unsermake ;)
* Sime is a fan of unsermka.e
<Tonio_> Sime: hehe
* Sime is a fan of anything which is not autohell.
<n8k99> http://eckenrodehouse.net/kubuntu/images/top.png  just for fun
<imbrandon> grrr i hate this
<imbrandon> that cant make it simple
<imbrandon> s/that/they
<imbrandon> Riddell: ok this has me whiped i cant make the diff look the same as kwin , do i uuencode the all the old ones and then all the news one and then diff or seperately or wth this is crazy
<bddebian> Hello
<imbrandon> heay bddebian
<bddebian> Hi imbrandon
<Tonio_> Riddell: good news ! 
<Tonio_> it works now
<Tonio_> the problem was in libqt-i18n
<Sime> Riddell: will that computer icon on the kicker be staying in edgy?
<Tonio_> Riddell: the other problem is that libqt3-mt crashes kde now....
<Riddell> Sime: yes
<Riddell> unless we switch to the new SuSE menu thing, but I think that unlikely
<Riddell> Tonio_: that's not good
<Tonio_> Riddell: nope, and I don't understand why
<Tonio_> Riddell: wanna see the error message in kdeinit ?
<Riddell> Tonio_: ok, but I don't know if I can do much help
<Tonio_> Riddell: the point is our current qt isn't compiled with -inputmethod-ext
<Tonio_> can that explain the deadkey problem ?
<Tonio_> the other possibility is the arabic fonts patch, debian does it a slightly different way afaics
<Tonio_> I will investigate and probably just fix our current version without providing the complete merge from debian...
<Tonio_> then if it works I will focus on the merge
<Tonio_> okay just crashing kde and I'm back ;)
<Tonio_> Riddell: here is the issue:  kdeinit: symbol lookup error: /usr/lib/libkdeui.so.4: undefined symbol: _Zthn148_N10QPopMenu10updateItemEI
<Riddell> evil
<Riddell> Tonio_: on edgy?
<Tonio_> Riddell: yup
<Riddell> qt3 hasn't changed recently
<Tonio_> exactly the same qt version
<Tonio_> Riddell: here is the point, that's why I don't understand...
<Tonio_> only the debian packaging has changed...
<Tonio_> I looked at the deb files and nothing misses in them
<Tonio_> Riddell: I will first try to fix our package, and this after, since merging with debian is probably not the priority...
<Riddell> oh, it's your new qt from debian
<Riddell> so, erk, something binary incompatible has changed
<Tonio_> Riddell: kde could need rebuild with the resulting dev packages maybe ?
<seaLne> http://behindubuntu.org/interviews/ReinhardTartler/
<Riddell> seaLne: no photo?
<seaLne> nope
<jdong> Riddell: your powermanager bzr repo, guidance_power_manager_ui.py is not versioned
<jdong> just a heads up
<jdong> Riddell: same with tooltip.py
<Riddell> jdong: it's not ment to be
<Riddell> neither is that
<Riddell> make them with kdepyuic
<jdong> oh
* jdong feels silly
<Riddell> jdong: but the latest version is in kde svn now
<jdong> k
<Riddell> under guidance
<imbrandon> jdong: hey 
<imbrandon> whats the current policy on backporting trivial libs ?
<jdong> imbrandon: if they don't break anything in dapper, it's fine
* jdong senses amarok coming to dapper-backports :)
<imbrandon> ok can you look into a backport for us real fast 
<imbrandon> yup exactly
<jdong> :)
<jdong> fire away
<imbrandon> want me to tell you what 2 libs it needs ?
<jdong> which ones?
<imbrandon> libtunepimp3 and 
<imbrandon> libvisual-0.4
<imbrandon> both of witch comple fine 
<imbrandon> in dapper 
<imbrandon> ( i have it backported on my website right now )
<jdong> looks good
<jdong> libvisual 0.2 is already in dapper.... will 0.4 break anything?
<imbrandon> but one small change is needed to the amarok deps , but i'm sure i can get Riddell to pop that in real fast
<imbrandon> jdong: nope 
<jdong> k
<jdong> good
<imbrandon> it will replace it just fine
<imbrandon> drop in
<jdong> well, then we just need that amarok source change
<imbrandon> yea Riddell ping
<Riddell> hm?
<imbrandon> can you explisitly put a dep for libvisual-0.4-0 in the dep of amarok
<Riddell> what is it currently?
<imbrandon> it uses shlibs now but
<imbrandon> it wants to use 0.2 unless you tell it not to in the control
<imbrandon> if you add libvisual-0.4-0 in the runtime deps it all go's smooth
<imbrandon> thats what i did for my website
<imbrandon> the only change from whats in edgy atm
<Riddell> it already depends on libvisual-0.4-dev
<imbrandon> jdong: btw the new libtunepimp will fix a .so error currently on dapper anyhow
<imbrandon> Riddell: thats the build deps
<Riddell> uh huh
<imbrandon> i'm talking the runtime deps
<imbrandon> needs libvisual-0.4-0
<Riddell> it doesn't seem to depend on libvisual at all
<Riddell> run time
<imbrandon> exactly
<imbrandon> thats why you have to put it
<imbrandon> other wise visualations dont work
<Riddell> but why doesn't shlibs pick it up
<imbrandon> no idea, i poked them in the amarok dev channell today about it
<imbrandon> but no answer yet
<Riddell> well it's not their fault :)
<Tonio_> Riddell: what causes the issue for qt is the addition of -inputmethod-ext
<Riddell> or it might be
<Riddell> Tonio_: debian added that?
<Riddell> Tonio_: or did we?
<Tonio_> Riddell: nope, but your requirements are to add it ;)
<Tonio_> in KUBUNTU-DEBIAN-CHANGES
<Tonio_> Riddell: so I can now do the merge and that should work
<imbrandon> but either way if you add it implistly ( you dont even have to version it ) or libvisual-0.4-0 (>= 0.4.0 ) would work too ;)
<Tonio_> let's try, and if it is okay, one of the nastiest edgy essues will be fixed :)
<imbrandon> it all runs smooth 
<imbrandon> Riddell: you wanna diff or you donna slap it in real fast ;)
<imbrandon> heheh
<imbrandon> s/donna/gonna
<imbrandon> jdong: if you stick arround a bit i'll poke you about soem other kde apps that would be nice 
<imbrandon> me and hobbsee was gonna go on a kde rampage tonight ;)
<bddebian> aaahhhh :)
<jdong> lol
* jdong gets worried :)
<Riddell> imbrandon: I'd rather understand the issue
<imbrandon> Riddell: ok
<jdong> imbrandon, hobbsee: you guys can always file bugs against dapper-backports if I'm not around
<imbrandon> hrm ok 
<imbrandon> jdong: yea wth can you document that somewhere becouse we were told to do it agains the package source
<imbrandon> and then you go and reject them all 
<imbrandon> i was more than a little ticked the first day 
<imbrandon> ;)
<jdong> lol, sorry :)
<imbrandon> heh np but please update the backport wiki ;)
<jdong> I believe it is documented on the wiki
<jdong> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports
<jdong> that information is correct
<Riddell> jdong: well it looks like amarok just doesn't need libvisual, in which case there isn't a problem
<imbrandon> k ;)
<imbrandon> Riddell: yea it dosent NEED it , just no visuals without it 
<imbrandon> ( but it will need the lib to build anyhow )
<imbrandon> so jdong libtunepimp3 , libvisual ( libvisual-plugins if you are feeling like it ) and amarok ;)
<imbrandon> and all should go smooth
<jdong> k
<imbrandon> i assumeing you'll have to do it in that order too since the buildd's will need the libs but i'm sure you know that ;)
<jdong> yeah
<jdong> Alright, I approved all 3 backports, now we just wait for ubuntu-archive :)
<imbrandon> cool
<imbrandon> they have been fairly quick lately
<jdong> yeah
<jdong> Riddell: is it possible for you to relax build-deps for k3b so that it'd backport to dapper?
<jdong> kdelibs4-dev
<Riddell> jdong: yes
<Riddell> what needs done?
<jdong> Riddell: right now, k3b depends on kdelibs4-dev (>= 4:3.5.3-1ubuntu2)
<imbrandon> backports is off by default correct ?
<jdong> imbrandon: correct. commented out
<imbrandon> yea ok makin sure
<Riddell> imbrandon: what does amarok use libvisual for?
<Riddell> it doen't seem to be the animations at the bottom
<imbrandon> visualations
<imbrandon> no full screen ones like the xmms ones
<Riddell> oh right, well I've never used them so I don't care :)
<Riddell> it's not a dependency so it's not a problem, but we should still backport libvisual
<imbrandon> see if you dont have libvisual installed
<imbrandon> goto
<imbrandon> tools--> visualations
<Riddell> and I get a friendly error message
<imbrandon> it gives you a nice informitive box that tell you what pacakges you need
<imbrandon> yea
<imbrandon> thats what its for
<Riddell> imbrandon: even with libvisual installed I get that error
<imbrandon> thats becouse the edgy package is named libvisual-0.4-0
<Riddell> network is going here
<Riddell> I'm out of net until tomorrow night
<imbrandon> ouch
<imbrandon> that sucks
<imbrandon> hehe
<Riddell> jdong: poke Tonio_ to fix k3b for backports
<jdong> Tonio_: poke :)
<Riddell> or raphink 
<seaLne> Riddell: what is the reason for specifying version in k3b depends?
<imbrandon> or crimsun will sponsor me too
<Riddell> seaLne: of what?
<imbrandon> kdelibs4-dev (>= 4:3.5.3-1ubuntu2)
<seaLne> and how do you tell what it should be?
<seaLne> k3b says 0.12 is kde 3.2 >
<Riddell> seaLne: probably added for transition needs when it actually does need to pick up the latest version
<Riddell> seaLne: to find out what it needs look at the k3b website or INSTALL file and hope it says
<imbrandon> it does say 3.2 >
<Riddell> so that's fine to change
<seaLne> ok i'll do that
<imbrandon> just un-version it
<imbrandon> ;)
<seaLne> hmm kdelibs-data (>= 4:3.1.4-2)
<seaLne> it seems unlikely that we are ging to drop below kde 3.2 :)
<jdong> lol
<jdong> I don't think kdelibs4-dev can drop below 3.2 :)
<imbrandon> heh
<seaLne> jdong: how much of a rush are you to get k3b backported?  as in the next few days i was planning on fixing a few more bugs
<jdong> seaLne: no hurry
<seaLne> ok, i'll update the bug when its ready?
<seaLne> i assume backports shouldn't really get updated every few days
<imbrandon> heh durring a dev cycle its likely to ;)
<imbrandon> leaste untill uvf for universe
<seaLne> when is that i can never remember
<imbrandon> sept 7
<seaLne> eek
<seaLne> maybe i shouldn't go on holiday at the begining on sep then
<Tonio_> jdong: ping ?
<Tonio_> jdong: sorry I was out of the computer ;)
<imbrandon> Tonio_: i think seaLne got it taken care of ( k3b fix for backports )
<imbrandon> jdong: could you give me the amarok bug number so i can subscribe to it please
<Tonio_> imbrandon: okay, pretty easy to fix anyway :)
<imbrandon> yea ;)
<Tonio_> I hope the current build of qt will resolve the issue concerning qt apps
<Tonio_> then I have to fix kdebase for klipper, and then ks-s to package........
<imbrandon> Tonio_: when you go to fix kdebase i have a patch for some artwork
<imbrandon> that you can upload at the same time if you dont mind
<Tonio_> imbrandon: okay, but in fact I'm unsure if the fix will go in kdebase or k-d-s
<imbrandon> wb apachelogger
<Tonio_> it can be fixed in both, but I think the issue is certainly in the current kds klipperrc file
<imbrandon> k well this is for both kdelibs and kdebase
<Tonio_> something incorrect with klipper 3.5.4
<imbrandon> wonderfull
<apachelogger> imbrandon: thx
<imbrandon> seaLne: cool new interview ;)
<Tonio_> Riddell: the deadkeys bug is resolved
<Tonio_> Riddell: it was due to the arabic patch. the debian way to do looks better :)
<Tonio_> Riddell: can I upload the merged package or would you like to review first ?
<DaSkreech> Morning akk
<DaSkreech> s/kk/ll
<imbrandon> Tonio_: he is gone untill tomarrow night
<Tonio_> imbrandon: argh........
<imbrandon> as long as its sane i would say go ahead
<Tonio_> okay, I upload....
<Tonio_> I'm on the klipper bug now ;)
<Lure> Tonio_: yes!
<DaSkreech> imbrandon: Podcasts are down?
<Lure> Tonio_: btw, we should request backport of knetworkmanager - kwallet now really works reliably
<imbrandon> DaSkreech: the buntudot ones ?
<DaSkreech> Si
<Lure> Tonio_: I just need to setup multi-pbuilder environment on edgy as I do not want to boot into dapper anymore ;-) 
<imbrandon> DaSkreech: yea for now becouse we merged with theFridge , i will continue them from imbrandon.com starting this weekend
<imbrandon> and post the old ones
<DaSkreech> So there is a new feed?
<imbrandon> not atm
<imbrandon> i will make it tonight sometime
<imbrandon> and ping/email ya
<Tonio_> Lure: hehe
<DaSkreech> Thanks
<Tonio_> hum... I must say the klipper error is very strange... it is the default klipperrc file that causes a crash...
<imbrandon> crash ?
<Tonio_> imbrandon: yup, segfault
<imbrandon> edgy ?
<Tonio_> yes
<Tonio_> the point is I don't know how are this file created......
<imbrandon> hrm not here i never get the same error you do .....
<Tonio_> ~/.kde/share/config/klipperrc
<Riddell> Tonio_: I can't review, if it's in debian I guess that's fine to upload
<Tonio_> Riddell: already done :)
<imbrandon> Riddell got internet back !! ;)
<Tonio_> Riddell: do you know how are the files added in .kde when first loging created ?
<Tonio_> Riddell: the default klipperrc causes the crash, but I can't find it anywhere else
<Tonio_> even it's content isn't in kdebase.........
<Tonio_> I don't understand how it's generated
<Lure> Tonio_: some config files are created from code 
<Tonio_> Lure: here is the problem :)
<Lure> Tonio_: I have seen it for Xsession, not sure for other kde stuff
<Riddell> Tonio_: something in kdelibs will make them
<Lure> Tonio_: example: kdebase-3.5.2/kdm/kfrontend/genkdmconf.c
<Tonio_> OMG !!!
<Tonio_> here is the point
<Tonio_> it fails -> remove the file -> it works -> add the file again -> it works..........
<Tonio_> ununderstandable !
<Tonio_> I'm gonna diff to figure the changes on .kde
<Lure> interesting, but crashes are sometimes unreproducible (at least not 100%)
<Tonio_> Lure: in this case it is easy to reproduce, simply create a new profile and login :)
<Tonio_> Lure: diff -Nur .kde.bak .kde 
<Tonio_> no output
<Tonio_> doesn't work with .kde.bak, but works with .kde
<Tonio_> Lure: isn't that an interesting trick ;)
<Lure> this is getting interesting
<Lure> Tonio_: it maybe that they code creating default file crashes? but only the first time...
<Tonio_> Lure: if it was this, the file shouldn't be created
<Tonio_> Lure: and more than this, is still crashing if you relaunch klipper
<Tonio_> so I assume the cause is elsewhere
<Lure> Tonio_: it may be that file is created and some cleanup code crashes, next time the file is there and problematic code does not get executed
<Lure> I will download the source of klipper and look in...
<Tonio_> Lure: more interesting
<Tonio_> start the session, it fails
<Tonio_> launch it manually, it works
<Tonio_> logout, login it fails.........
<Lure> Tonio_: this is what one guy mentioned in bug - it works from console
<Tonio_> there is something special in the command used while autolaunching it
<seaLne> Tonio_: could you look at http://geeksoc.org/~kd/k3b and upload?
<Lure> Tonio_: it may be environment that is different in Konsole than in Run
<Tonio_> Lure: ah ;) I didn't took the time to read the bug since I already saw it
<Tonio_> seaLne: sure
<Tonio_> seaLne: upload to edgy
<seaLne> Tonio_: yeah
<seaLne> Tonio_: off to cinema now, so ping if there is anything wrong, thanks
<Tonio_> seaLne: sure
<Lure> Tonio_: knm builds in dapper, so I will request backport
<Tonio_> Lure: okayt
* Lure -> dinner
<fdoving> hmm.. newest network-manager doesn't work with my bcm43xx.
<Lure> hi allee
<allee> heya Lure 
<tuxi> hi
<tuxi> i'am clean up my apt server ;-)
<tuxi> dirty thing
<Tonio_> Lure: it looks like the klipper bug is very complex in fact
<Tonio_> Lure: klipper works in konsole because nothing is set as an argument
<Tonio_> I assume kde is giving arguments while launching via a desktop file
<Lure> Tonio_: yep - it seems it crashes as it cycles (recursion) in KConfig...
<Tonio_> Lure: can you try this : klipper --toto
<Tonio_> segfault
<Tonio_> it should say invalid argument
<Tonio_> I assume this is the same bug
<Tonio_> that makes klipper crash from konsole
<Lure> Tonio_: --toto invalid option
<Tonio_> Lure: but what I don't understand is that it works with an empty klipperrc
<Tonio_> this would mean the problel is to parse the config file
<Tonio_> but the thing is that the config is correctly parsed while launching klipper from konsole
<Lure> Tonio_: maybe we should submit upstream
<Tonio_> Lure: invalid option on edgy ?
<Lure> Tonio_: yes
<Tonio_> tonio@kubuntu:~$ klipper --toto
<Tonio_> Erreur de segmentation
<Tonio_> tonio@kubuntu:~$
<Tonio_> means segfault
* Lure downloads valgrind
<Tonio_> Lure: do you have a klipperrc file in your profile ?
<trappist> Tonio_: I don't, and it gives a usage statement as expected here
<Tonio_> Lure: in fact I had a workarround for the bug but it looks incomplete
<Tonio_> trappist: I can't understand this....
<Lure> yes, ~/.kde/share/config/klipperrc
<Tonio_> Lure: remove it and retry
<Tonio_> ;)
<Lure> trappist: but it takes time, yes?
<trappist> Lure: yes
<Tonio_> Lure: okay if I remove the klipperrc file, it tells me that this is an unknown option
<Tonio_> good
<trappist> and now that I do have a klipperrc, it still doesn't segfault
<Tonio_> trappist: simply try this : echo "#" > ~/.kde/share/config/klipperrc
<Tonio_> trappist: that will reproduce the segfault while doing klipper --toto
<Tonio_> bug the thing is it'll crash whatever is the text inside
<Tonio_> not only #
<Tonio_> Lure: can you confirm this too ?
* Tonio_ beleives it is a kind of very very dirty bug :)
<trappist> Tonio_: no, it still doesn't segfault
<Tonio_> trappist: it does here
<Lure> Tonio_: no, still no crash...
<Tonio_> Lure: hum, okay let's forget this :)
<Tonio_> can be a profile difference
<Tonio_> Lure: the point is that it takes a lot of time to output the error
<Tonio_> it should be almost automatic
<trappist> takes a lot of time here to output the usage statement, too
<Tonio_> Lure: I think we should report that upstream, but as it is a code issue, you may give a better explanation that I can ;)
<danimo> heya!
<Lure> trappist: I suspect it get in some kind of recursion which sometimes crashes and sometimes completes (by accident?)
<danimo> is it possible to install dapper in text mode?
<Lure> at least stack trace looks like that
<Lure> danimo: yes, alternate CD is for that
<Lure> danimo: or DVD
<trappist> I'm watching the strace output - there is a LOT of it for an invalid option
<danimo> Lure: but not with the original CD?
<trappist> still watching...
<Lure> danimo: no, not with desktop/live CD
* Lure runs klipper under valgrind - this is sloooow
<Lure> there are some nice errors like this reported: ==21130== Warning: invalid file descriptor 1019 in syscall open()
<Lure> Tonio_: now it has crashed - under valgrind! will attach log to bug
<Tonio_> Lure: cool
<Tonio_> Lure: I commented again on bug 56377 since what I though to be a fix is only a workaround
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 56377 in kdebase "klipper crashes on login " [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/56377
<Lure> Tonio_: I have added valgrind data
<Tonio_> Lure: great
<Tonio_> Lure: we should ping klipper maintainer eventually
* Tonio_ eats, back in a moment
<seaLne> it would be nice if one of these days the fridge actually announced behindubuntu interviews before lwn
<seaLne> or atleast the same day
#kubuntu-devel 2006-08-26
<DaSkreech> Bye!!
<bddebian> Hello
<ryanakca> hey bddebian
<ryanakca> want to re-re-review my package?
<ryanakca> like give it an advocacy (is that a word) for the 3rd time?
<bddebian> ryanakca: eqono..whatever?
<ryanakca> eqonomize
<ryanakca> yes :)
<ryanakca> http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=2957
* rouzic se ha ido: Away at the moment
<Hobbsee> * The pyromaniac waves hello
<Tonio__> heya people
<Tonio__> Sime: ping ?
<Tonio__> Sime: shame on me, but it looks like I need to be tutored to buildprep with unsermake :)
<Tonio__> I must say I don't know unsermake at all
<Tonio__> Sime: for k-s-s of course
<Tonio__> Sime: so the point is how to go from the svn to a real tarball
<Tonio__> Sime: I assume a make -f admin/Makefile.common should suffice but I'd like to be sure :)
<Tonio__> ..... seems to work, so let's try like this
<nixternal> secksy kde ->  http://shots.osdir.com/slideshows/slideshow.php?release=711&slide=7&title=sabayonlinux+x86+3.0+rc2+screenshots
<nixternal> g'nite ;)
<Sime> Tonio__: to de honest I've never made a tarball from k-s-s. Riddell has (I think) has been doing this and knows the procedure.
<Tonio__> the error seem to be due to the makefile.am file
<Tonio__> systemsettings/menu/Makefile.am: no rule to create target: /tmp/buildd/kde-systemsettings-0.0svn20060826/systemsettings/menu/kde-settings-accessibility.directory(all-top_systemsettings_menu)
<Sime> ok have a play with it here...
<Sime> ok, i'll have a play with it here...
<Hobbsee> hey all
<Sime> hi
<Hobbsee> hey Sime!
<Hobbsee> cool, there are people around :)
<omeow> Does anyone have a package for the new nvidida driver?
<Sime> Tonio__: I'm really not sure how to fix the k-s-s tarball. It looks rather hacked.
<Sime> Tonio__: using the last tarball and replacing that Makefile.am and the other *.directory and *.menu files should be enough.
<Tonio__> Sime: the point is there are differences in makefile.am
<Tonio__> should I keep them ?
<Sime> the Makefile.am under menu/ should be kept.
* rouzic ha vuelto.
<imbrandon> moins all
<rouzic> amarok 1.4.2 in dapper?
<imbrandon> !amarok
<ubotu> amarok is an audio player for Linux with an intuitive interface. The latest version is 1.4.2 and packages are available for Kubuntu at: http://www.imbrandon.com/2006/08/23/get-it-hot-amarok-142-released/
<imbrandon> 
<omeow> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<rouzic> Thanks ubotu :D
<omeow> !givemenewnvidiadriversnowwwwww
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about givemenewnvidiadriversnowwwwww - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<imbrandon> bug nvidia for not opensourceing them like intel 
<omeow> That's not what I meant. The new drivers have been released two days ago, and they're not in edgy yet. I can't wait for these new drivers because they apparently let me re-enable renderaccel again.
<omeow> Can't wait can't wait for that to be possible again.
<omeow> 8774 please :)
<omeow> http://www.nvnews.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=75601
<imbrandon> its onyl a matter of time , its only been a few days
<omeow> Yeah. Thus, I can't wait. ;)
<omeow> By the way, where has the "launch feedback module" gone in the System Settings?
<omeow> You can't seem to switch off the bouncing cursor without going into kcontrol instead.
<Tonio_> hey
<Tonio_> Riddell: ping ?
<imbrandon> with the sprint over he might be heading home today , i dunno thats just a guess
<imbrandon> he hasent said that
<imbrandon> btw moins Tonio_ 
<Tonio_> imbrandon: hey ;)
<Tonio_> imbrandon: I just commited a fix for kwalletmanager
<Tonio_> works here
<imbrandon> nice i was wondering about that
<Tonio_> but the way to do is not perfect
<tuxi> hi
<Tonio_> imbrandon: I downgraded kwalletmanager to 3.5.2 via a patch
<imbrandon> 
<imbrandon> ouch 
<Tonio_> quite little patch in fact, but upstream doesn't seem concerned by the bug
<Tonio_> reported 2 month ago and his only response is like "okay"
<Tonio_> 3.5.4 has been released while he already was aware of this
<Tonio_> imbrandon: in fact this is not a very crappy patch, it is still quite little
<imbrandon> heh yea i noticed it a while back but it isnt a big deal so i never messaed with it
<imbrandon> hehehe
<Tonio_> imbrandon: the patch is only 9kB
<imbrandon> i may go on a bug hunt today , i dunno, havent decided what to do, still drinking my morning coffee
<imbrandon> 
<Tonio_> I assume that if he really wanted to fix, that could have been done very easilly
<Tonio_> he just doesn't give a shit, which is very grave for kde
<imbrandon> unfortuneately thats alot of open source developers
<Tonio_> how can they pretend to be "serious" if a major bug, quite easy to fix, isn't even read for 2 month ?
<imbrandon> well i wouldent call it major, i've had the problem for months now and its no big deal but i see your point
<Tonio_> it is not major as long as you don't need to go to your wallet to get a password
<seaLne> Tonio_: thanks for uploading k3b yesterday
<Tonio_> your servant
<Tonio_> :)
<Tonio_> Riddell: i hope you will not dislike the way to proceed concerning kwallet
<imbrandon> Tonio_: it can always be un-done if there comes a better way to fix it 
<imbrandon> moins seaLne
<bddebian> Hello
<Huahua> hi, bddebian 
<bddebian> Hello Huahua
<Lure> sebas: ping
<rouzic> Hi all :)
<rouzic> Huahua: When the Knot2 will go out?
<seaLne> https://wiki.kubuntu.org/EdgyReleaseSchedule
<rouzic> Thanks seaLne :)
<seaLne> np, i can never remember the dates
<rouzic> jeje
<rouzic> I have heard that it was going to go out in the first week of August
<seaLne> no, it was always going to be after the sprint afaik
<imbrandon> aug 31 is what the release schedule says
<rouzic> Oks
<jdong> how is kubuntu's relationship with mepis?
<seaLne> it is a derivative of kubuntu afaik
<jdong> yeah, I got that much from testing it last night
<jdong> it's quite literally ubuntu with 10-20 overridden packages
<jdong> and an extra sources.list entry :)
<jdong> I used to be a MEPIS user in the KDE 3.1.x days
<jdong> they've held on to a lot of their legacy scripts/tools, even though IMO Kubuntu has better replacements that they should've adopted
<jdong> I'm just wondering if kubuntu devs "look down" upon Mepis because it's so close to kubuntu
<crimsun> "look down on"? That's a "no".
<seaLne> "ignore" maybe :)
<jdong> k :)
<jdong> that's cool
<jdong> so would anyone here whack me in the head for recommending mepis to a linux newcomer? ;)
<crimsun> in this specific channel, it's probably bordering off-topic, but I certainly wouldn't frown on it. It's a Kubuntu derivative.
<seaLne> jdong: so why would you recomend mepis over kubuntu?
<seaLne> what do you think needs changed in kubuntu?
<jdong> seaLne: don't get me wrong, I love kubuntu and I don't think anything needs to be changed about it
<jdong> I will always be a kubuntu user 
<jdong> but
<jdong> for Windows newcomers, mepis is more ready for them out of the box
<jdong> they got java and win32codecs all set up and ready to go, as well as firefox/gaim (which IMO work better than KDE's offerings)
<jdong> now, I know kubuntu can't do the java/win32codecs thing
<jdong> and I don't expect us to
<jdong> BUT, I have lost linux migrators before due to the whole codecs thing
<jdong> I gotta say, last night's mepis install saved me around 30 minutes of post-install customization...
<jdong> might not sound like a big deal, but I know it'd take a lot longer for people who don't know their way around
<seaLne> vlc dosen't require codecs does it? (i know not in default kubuntu)
<jdong> well, for some media formats, yes it does
<jdong> and it's not in default kubuntu ,as you said
<jdong> it's all about the out-of-the-box factor :-/
<crimsun> vlc has as much as can be had within reason
<crimsun> I enabled the w32loader in edgy's version, so anything it can't play OOtB it can play using w32codecs
<seaLne> i admit codecs is one of the few things i let my morals slip on
<jdong> :) me too
<jdong> it's a necessary evil though
<jdong> at least for me
<crimsun> well there's also a technical reason vlc simply can't play everything OOtB, and that's due to the fact that its source is in the universe repository, and if you want OOtB support for everything, it'd have to be demoted to multiverse.
<crimsun> slomo, siretart, and I talked about doing that but decided it wasn't worth it
<seaLne> jdong: btw i have used konq as my only browser fine for over 2 years
<jdong> I believe you
<jdong> I've gone with knoq for quite some time myself
<jdong> but, I found more people prefer firefox over konq, especially those migrating from Windows
<crimsun> that's funny, I actually prefer Konqueror ;)
<jdong> :)
<crimsun> two indispensable items: my Kubuntu 6.06 LTS live cd and my usb HD
<jdong> hey, is it just me, or is antialiasing messed up by the kde 3.5.4 repo?
<jdong> I just did the upgrade on two systems, and both came back with non-AA'd fonts
<crimsun> no idea. I'm still using what's on the 6.06 LTS live cd
<jdong> a bit of kcontrol'ing fixed it
<jdong> but I have to reset it for every user
<jdong> I would use what's in official repos, but my laptop benefits from 3.5.4 bugfixes
<jdong> namely, the volume buttons control the master channel set in kmix
<jdong> funny thing how the ALSA guys aren't naming the master channel Master anymore :)
<crimsun> well, we can't precisely name it Master because it would be semantically incorrect
<crimsun> not to mention whatever's provided by the manufacturer of the codec is used
<jdong> so then is it the mixer applet's fault for not identifying the correct channel to control?
<jdong> like on my intel-hda laptop, to control the main speakers, I need to adjust the Front channel. GNOME/KDE both pick the PCM channel to control instead
<crimsun> conceivably it's alsa's fault, not the mixer applet's.
<jdong> and until kde 3.5.4, the volume hotkeys would always control PCM, even if I chose Front as the master channel
<crimsun> here's a bit of background:
<crimsun> codec manufacturers have wonky routing (what we call ttables in alsa), so it results in strange implementations (read: bugs) in alsa.
<jdong> :-/
<jdong> so who should be fixing this bug?
<crimsun> Historically either 'Master' or 'PCM' control elements were sufficient to control what users generally refer to as "sound", but the increasing complexity (addition) of control elements ('Surround', etc.) created a situation where neither can be said to control "sound" anymore.
<jdong> I see
<crimsun> well, frankly it's not kde's issue
<crimsun> frankly it's an alsa issue.
<jdong> well, here's the thing
<jdong> in the kmix applet settings, I told it to have the volume applet control Front (whereas PCM was default)
<crimsun> we need to fix the control layer to provide a single tooglable 'Master', but that requires changing the control API.
<jdong> so, now if I mousewheel over the kmix applet, it correctly controls Front
<seaLne> jdong: how did you change?
<jdong> right click kmix, Select Master Channel....
<seaLne> woot now kmix will be usable
<jdong> but, if I use the volume keys on my keyboard, they still control PCM
<jdong> (fixed in kde 3.5.4)
<jdong> that, I see as a kmix bug
<seaLne> kmix by defaulkt was controlling master for me
<jdong> no matter what it controls by default, the inconsistency between the panel applet behavior and the keyboard shortcut behavior sounds like a kmix bug to me
<seaLne> is the kbd using kmix?
<crimsun> jdong: depends whose perspective you take
<jdong> seaLne: the kbd shortcut was set in kmix's Configure Global Shortcuts menu
<jdong> so IMO that's kmix handling the shortcut :)
<crimsun> if one _really_ wanted to cleanly abstract this, the hotkey should be hooked to a single 'Master' element at the alsa level, thereby fixing everything above it in the software stack automagically.
<crimsun> you're right about the inconsistency being a huge issue
<crimsun> I need to spec this out over Christmas.
<imbrandon> heay jdong ( and crimsun again ;P )
<crimsun> hi.
<mani_> hi everybody
<mani_> for 47 people, this channel is actually a little quiet !.... anybody home ?!!!
<nixternal> whats up with the wallpaper in kubuntu now?  is it staying?  the one with the god awful screen burn look in the center?
* rouzic se ha ido: Away at the moment
<exobuzz> could I get some opinions on the look of fonts in edgy : http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=244514
<exobuzz> oops
<jdong|laptop> Riddell: is it possible to update the kubuntu.org kde354 repos with the new kdeutils from edgy?
<jdong|laptop> the kwalletmanager fix is pretty worthwhile, IMO
<nixternal> http://buntudot.org/people/~nixternal/images/konvo1.png
<LaserJock> hi nixternal
<Riddell> jdong|laptop: unlikely I'll hae the time
<nixternal> quit following me ;)
<Riddell> nixternal: why oh why would you need a terminaal in an irc client?
<nixternal> Riddell: you are getting rid of the current wallpaper in defautl right?  going back to 5c ;)
<nixternal> i use konsole all the time, and my window was cluttered..with konversation and konsole, my window is now free
<Riddell> nixternal: depends on feedback
<nixternal> ok here is my feedback, 5c please ;)  the new one is oooogly
<nixternal> here is why..i thought my monitor was going bad, asi it resembles a burn in or a crt
<nixternal> i freaked out, until i opened a window and it wasn't there ;)
<nixternal> *burn in "ON" a crt
<Riddell> nixternal: tell it to kwwii (as it happens I agree :)
<nixternal> hehe
<nixternal> i think it was a trial type thing, as i heard it was going to get switched back eventually
<nixternal> i was wondering really now because i want some more screenshots for Edgy Knot 2 release for us
<Riddell> nixternal: it won't change for edgy 2
<nixternal> ok, so leave the brownish bg then...cool...
<nixternal> i will definitely link that to "feedback" ;)
<buzzen> Is there a problem with edgy fonts, or is the new font look here to stay. I don't think they look very good: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1426565
<buzzen> where would be the correct place to discuss this? open a bug on fontconfig ?
<nixternal> #ubuntu+1
<nixternal> check bugs as well
<LaserJock> buzzen: I would also look for existing bugs as I'm sure they exist
<LaserJock> as I've heard a fair amount of complaining about the fonts
<nixternal> i swear, my dvd player gives me more problems than ever
<nixternal> i know i had it working in dapper, trying to get it to work in edgy has been a chore
#kubuntu-devel 2006-08-27
<LaserJock> heh, at this point if edgy boots, I have all my partitions, and X works I'm happy ;-)
<buzzen> LaserJock: I had a look already for some bugs about fonts. Couldnt find one specific to Edgy. Only old dapper ones.
<Riddell> buzzen: there is a problem, I don't know if it's kde's fault of fontconfig but it's on my list of things to look at
<buzzen> Riddell: ok thanks. that's good  (that there is a problem.) . I was worried this was the new look! :)
<n8k99> imbrandon: hi
<n8k99> imbrandon_: hey
* rouzic_ausente ha vuelto.
<Hobbsee> morning all
<rouzic> Hii :D
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: would you be on ubuntu-devel mailing list, btw?
<rouzic> Hoobsee: 04:09 am xD
<Hobbsee> heh
<Hobbsee> @time sydney
<Ubugtu> Current time in Australia/Sydney: August 27 2006, 12:09:58
<rouzic> wow :p
<Hobbsee> and i have to hand in my computer assignment by 10am tomorrow
<Hobbsee> and i have to go to work today :(
<rouzic> :(
<LaserJock> ah yes, homework
* LaserJock remembers those days ;-)
<LaserJock> Hobbsee: are you doing a double major?
<Hobbsee> LaserJock: nope
<Hobbsee> LaserJock: bachelor of technology in optoelectronics, which includes first year C++
<LaserJock> hmm, seems like a lot of CS for optoelectronics
<LaserJock> I'll make it through a PhD in Physical Chemistry without ever taking a CS class
<Hobbsee> heh
<crimsun> that's impressive, considering CS students here have to take one year of chem.
<LaserJock> yeah
<LaserJock> the feeling isn't mutual apparently
<LaserJock> I never did any CS as an undergrad either
<crimsun> I'm of the opinion that any science needs to take one year of intro programming
<LaserJock> yes, I totally agree
<LaserJock> I tried to get my advisor to let me take a Fortran class
<LaserJock> but no luck
* Hobbsee likes CS
<LaserJock> I would have liked to do CS too, but I was already doing 2 majors
<LaserJock> unfortunately right now I see many chemistry going away from programming and just using proprietary software
<LaserJock> s/chemistry/chemists/
<crimsun> proprietary or not, it's still a requisite skill.
<LaserJock> I think I'm 1 of maybe 3-5 grad student in a deparment of 60 that can program really at all
<LaserJock> a number of the profs (especially < 40 years old) can program but then don't see it as a needed skill anymore
<crimsun> that's akin to saying technical writing & calculus aren't requisite skills in the natural sciences.
<LaserJock> well, I have a hard time making that argument in chemistry
<LaserJock> it's pretty standard in physics
<nixternal> you have a hard time making an argument ;)
<LaserJock> but chemistry profs look at the expense of paying a grad student to program or get research done
<LaserJock> and most of the time they aren't willing to pay for their students to program
<LaserJock> the time expenditure is too much
<crimsun> that's because they're raised [in the system]  to look at things like this from a narrow perspective.
<crimsun> it's what happens when your university doesn't _force_ you to consider breadth alongside depth
<Hobbsee> damn @ bug 57636
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 57636 in amarok "amarok_libvisual helper executable missing from Amarok package" [Low,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/57636
<LaserJock> sure, all that matters is that I pump out papers as fast as I can
<LaserJock> I'm already starting my 5th year and I still don't have a paper
<crimsun> not just, but you need to pull in massive amounts of funding AND maintain a credible skillset evaluation so that your dept's curriculum remains top-notch
<LaserJock> at this point it is very hard for me to tell my boss "let me take a month and fix our data aqcuisition program"
<crimsun> get an interested (aka starving) CS student to do it.
<LaserJock> or pay the $1000 to buy the program
<LaserJock> the problem is that most profs see FLOSS as just a monetary thing
<LaserJock> and since they just pass the money on to the funding agency it doesn't bother them
<LaserJock> ok, I'll try here
<LaserJock> in KDE my laptop is randomly hibernating
<LaserJock> it is plugged in and at ~100% power
<LaserJock> anybody heard of that?
* rouzic se ha ido: Away at the moment
<rouzic_ausente> Good Bye
* DaSkreech got changelog in Adept :)
<imbrandon_> 
<lnxkde> is aiglx nvidia-glx and cgwd working on edgy?
<imbrandon> not yet
<LaserJock> hehe
<lnxkde> :( well my dapper runs pefectly with XGl/cgwd with ati
<lnxkde> but with my nvidia laptop it does not work... It gives me some distortion on images.
<nixternal> imbrandon: that wallpaper is staying for the time be, and will be part of the Edgy Knot 2 release
<serzholino> hi. any plans for amarok 1.4.2 for dapper?
<nixternal> im sure it will get ported over eventually
<imbrandon> yes it will, dont make me bust out logs lol
<nixternal> haha
<nixternal> actually, i can log your to Rid''dell and me talkin' about it
<nixternal> he said he doesn't like it either, but it will be there for knot 2
<nixternal> wow, i can type ;)
<kwwii> moin
<imbrandon> heya kwwii
<imbrandon> back home ?
<imbrandon> Riddell: poke 
* rouzic_ausente ha vuelto.
<imbrandon> rouzic: hello ( i'm gussing thats a greeting )
<imbrandon> so whats new today kwwii heh
<imbrandon> kwwii: i'm just gonna send Riddell those raw images, i cant figure out for the life of me how to make a uu debdiff of them
<imbrandon> ( for konq )
<kwwii> imbrandon: cool, I am sure we can figure it out
* kwwii finally made it back home
<kwwii> now I am reading my post, paying bills, etc.
<Hobbsee> hey kwwii :)
<imbrandon> hrm actualy Hobbsee i cant find that one you attached me to
<imbrandon> what bug # was it ?
<imbrandon> i know the problem and have it fixed localy but i cant find the damn bug LOL
<kwwii> howdy Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> imbrandon https://launchpad.net/bugs/57636
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 57636 in amarok "amarok_libvisual helper executable missing from Amarok package" [Low,Confirmed]  
<imbrandon> ah kk , got it, thanks
<imbrandon> wow this is a can of worms, good thing is most of these are easy to fix and one fix closes 2 or 3 bugs 
<Hobbsee> hehe
* imbrandon watches amarok compile ( again )
<Hobbsee> heh
<imbrandon> heya freeflying
<imbrandon> freeflying: i compiled all my goodies with ppc yesterday so you would be happy 
<freeflying> imbrandon: great  :)
<freeflying> imbrandon: I'll have a look later  :)
<imbrandon> 
<freeflying> imbrandon: can you use two fingers scrolling on ibook
<imbrandon> i have seen it done but i have never setup the driver to do so
<imbrandon> suposidly you can use sematics to do it
<freeflying> semastics?
<imbrandon> yea 
<imbrandon> the touchpad driver thing
<freeflying> I found some patch for synaptics
<freeflying> but it may not be applied for the latest synaptics
<imbrandon> yea sho said it was just some settings in xorg.conf but i never took the time to try it. and you could have the liek top right corner be right click etc
<imbrandon> and scroll down the right side of the pad and all kinda stuff, but i never set it up myself
<freeflying> imbrandon: any clues for setup?
<imbrandon> honestly no idea, you might ask sho_ in #konversation , he told me about it
<imbrandon> but he is sleeping right now
<imbrandon> he said he has it working on gentoo and kubuntu both
<imbrandon> last i talked to him
<imbrandon> ohh actualy he is alive
<imbrandon> i just looked
<imbrandon> go poke him 
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: sho_ asked why the daily konvi builds stopped, btw
<imbrandon> they havent, look at the date
* kwwii spends Sunday with the family - be back late tonight
<imbrandon> later kwwii
<imbrandon> Hobbsee: see http://www.imbrandon.com/packages/pool/dapper/konversation-nightly/  <--- look at the dates 
<imbrandon> it hasent run yet today but its running and working 
<imbrandon> and edgy too
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: that's what i thought...
<imbrandon> Hobbsee: wow they are going to town on him
<imbrandon> ( and they are right somewhat )
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: only somewhat.  
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: think of the universe uploaders, of which i'm the owner - they need to do what we ask for, or we wont do what they want
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: the same happens with the new sync request system, i expect
<imbrandon> crimsun: you alive ?
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: likely at work - he's set to away
<imbrandon> yup yup no biggie i just dident wanna go the LP route
<imbrandon> i'll find someone semi soon 
<imbrandon> wow madreva questions on the kubunutu-users list, they must like our community but hate out distro LOL , just teasin
<imbrandon> iot does amaze me though
* Hobbsee isnt on k-u anymore
<imbrandon> heh its real short email, since its dead in here i'll paste it 
<imbrandon> one sec
<imbrandon> lol
<imbrandon> I just installed Mandriva One and noticed that there wasn't any modem 
<imbrandon> activity  icon in the kicker panel at the bottom of the screen.  In a 
<imbrandon> earlier versions of Mandriva I somehow installed a icon that mimicked 
<imbrandon> the  send and receive  lights  on my external modem.
<imbrandon>   Any suggestions on how to regain  or install this feature?
<imbrandon> Owen
<imbrandon> ^^
<Hobbsee> oh dear...
* Hobbsee would reply "NOT A KUBUNTU BUG - Mandriva defaults"
<imbrandon> honestly i dont even know the answer or i would politely tell him AND inform him its a kubuntu list 
<imbrandon> i havent used a dialup modem since early 98 sometime
<imbrandon> heh
<imbrandon> thats when we first got cable here 
<imbrandon> although tleds is nice for using the numlock light and capslock light on your keyboard for tx/rx of the nic
<imbrandon> i havent tried it on ubuntu but on suse it rocked
<imbrandon> err maybe caps/scroll lock but still , it was cool
<Hobbsee> Failed to fetch http://imbrandon.com/packages/dists/edgy/Release  Unable to find expected entry  amarok/binary-i386/Packages in Meta-index file (malformed Release file?)
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: ^
<imbrandon> you have "amarok" instead of "all" in your sources.list ( but amarok for edgy is uploaded to main already )
<Hobbsee> ah crud, i forgot to take it out.
<Hobbsee> and i'm not using "all"
<imbrandon> heh all is only konvo
<imbrandon> 
<imbrandon> you can use konversation-nightly and extras ( mugshot ) for edgy
<imbrandon> or all
<Hobbsee> + whatever random stuff you do in future, and then i try to debug, and wonder why it works strangely
<imbrandon> hahaha i only put the random stuff in "extra" and its not included in all
<imbrandon> "all" is only official build stuff  
<imbrandon> but as you wish 
<imbrandon> you realy only want konversation-nightly
<Hobbsee> ah right
<Hobbsee> true that
<imbrandon> everything else is for dapper mainly ( amarok , kopete , konversation , mugshot , etc etc etc )
<imbrandon> stuff thats not in dapper , then when edgy releases i'll make a good full edgy section
<imbrandon> but for not might as well upload it to the archive 
<imbrandon> s/not/now
<Hobbsee> well, yeah, exactly
<imbrandon> btw i did backport kopete 0.12.2 to dapper and put it up, just havent announced it to the world yet heh
<imbrandon> i386 ppc and amd64
<Hobbsee> nice :)
<Hobbsee> i requested a backport for that, btw
<imbrandon> yea this is in the meantime
<imbrandon> deb http://imbrandon.com/packages dapper kopete
<imbrandon> just for that
<imbrandon> i'll make a blog post later about it
<imbrandon> telling how to get the gpg key etc
<imbrandon> anyhow
* imbrandon is off to do something else productive
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: ping?
<imbrandon> pong
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: where's your fix for amarok for uploading?  do you have a debdiff?
<imbrandon> ye
<imbrandon> got me a sponsor? one sec brb
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: yep
<Hobbsee> well, i want to check if it's sane too
<imbrandon> hahahahahaha its sane and tested on my machine that it works, uploading now , whos the uploader ?
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: zul
<imbrandon> http://www.imbrandon.com/misc/temp/amarok.debdiff   
<imbrandon> kk thank Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> +  * Added libvisual-0.4-0 to Recomends ( visualsation support ) 
<imbrandon> yes
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: isnt that picked up by ${shlibs:Depends} anyway?
<Hobbsee> as a dependancy?
<imbrandon> no becouse its not a dep
<imbrandon> amarok dosent NEED it
<Hobbsee> well, yeah
<Hobbsee> point
* Hobbsee shrugs
* Riddell arrives back in civilisation at last
<imbrandon> ahh Riddell 
<imbrandon> hehe
<Lure> Riddell: welcome back!
<imbrandon> welcome back
<toma> Riddell: you are in the netherlands?
<Lure> toma: ;-)
<Hobbsee> hey Riddell!
<imbrandon> Hobbsee: did zul do that ? if not Riddell can i bet heheh
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: he's uploading it after breakfast.  it looks sane, except for the typo.
<imbrandon> Hobbsee: i know it looked sane heheh thanks for the +1 though , good idea bbiab food
<imbrandon> Riddell: i fixed the libvisual ( that complained about it even if you had libvis installed ) bug if you wanna 
<imbrandon> poke it ( but zul said he would upload after breakfast i guess )
* imbrandon go's off to eat
<Riddell> imbrandon: what was up?
<imbrandon> the amarok_libvisual helper was being built but not installed
<Riddell> ah hah, and does shlibs then add libvisual as a dep once that's included?
<imbrandon> you know i dident look ..... /me looks now
<imbrandon>  debian/tmp/usr/bin/amarokcollectionscanner	/usr/lib/amarok
<imbrandon> +debian/tmp/usr/bin/amarok_libvisual     /usr/lib/amarok
<imbrandon> ^^ the simple change
<imbrandon> Riddell: yup looks like it
<imbrandon> woot
<imbrandon> brandon@voyager:/var/cache/pbuilder/edgy/result$ apt-cache show amarok|grep libvisual
<imbrandon> Depends: amarok-xine, ruby, python-qt3, kdelibs4c2a (>= 4:3.5.3-1), libart-2.0-2 (>= 2.3.16), libaudio2, libc6 (>= 2.4-1), libfontconfig1 (>= 2.3.0), libfreetype6 (>= 2.2), libgcc1 (>= 1:4.1.1-11ubuntu1), libgl1-mesa-glx | libgl1, libglib2.0-0 (>= 2.12.0), libgpod0, libice6, libidn11 (>= 0.5.18), libifp4, libjpeg62, libmysqlclient15off (>= 5.0.19-1), libpng12-0 (>= 1.2.8rel), libpq4 (>= 8.1.4), libqt3-mt (>= 3:3.3.6),
<imbrandon> libsdl1.2debian (>= 1.2.10-1), libsm6, libstdc++6 (>= 4.1.1-11ubuntu1), libtag1c2a (>= 1.4), libtunepimp3 (>= 0.4.2), libusb-0.1-4 (>= 2:0.1.12), libvisual-0.4-0 (>= 0.4.0), libx11-6, libxcursor1 (>> 1.1.2), libxext6, libxft2 (>> 2.1.1), libxi6, libxinerama1, libxrandr2, libxrender1, libxt6, zlib1g (>= 1:1.2.1)
<imbrandon> ^^ piked it up
<imbrandon> picked*
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: i'm sure that's what i asked you before....
<imbrandon> it is but i was thinking of a convo yesterday
<imbrandon> either way its all go for when we more to "recomends" that one will be ready heh
<imbrandon> my mistake though 
<imbrandon> mmmm fruity pebbles
<imbrandon> s/go/good/g s/more/move/g
<Hobbsee> lol
<imbrandon> ugh, now i need to fix / rebuild the dapper version too huh ? lol
<Hobbsee> of course :)
<imbrandon> heh already started on all 3 machines 
<imbrandon> heh looks like konversation is skipping 0.20 .21 .22 etc etc etc streight to 1.0 
<imbrandon> [08:40]  <Sho_> imbrandon: Besides, it's going to be 1.0 
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: true that.  and 2.0 for KDE4
<imbrandon> yup
* Hobbsee commands her code to stop being spaghetti like, and to STOP SUCKING!
<imbrandon> lol
<Hobbsee> right, it's stopped sucking.
<Hobbsee> it even makes sense now
<Hobbsee> hey bd
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: 
<Hobbsee> gah.
<Hobbsee> hey bddebian 
<bddebian> Morning
<bddebian> Hi Hobbsee
<imbrandon> heh
<imbrandon> heya bddebian
<bddebian> Heya imbrandon
<hobbsee> i have one word to describe this
<Hobbsee> maybe one phrase
<imbrandon_> describe what ?
<Hobbsee> imbrandon_: it's not a good idea to remove /tmp - now i cant login to kde
<Hobbsee> which is really not cool, as i have an assignment due tomorrow
<imbrandon_> heh , yea you and removing dir's
<imbrandon_> hyst recreate it
<imbrandon_> just too
<fdoving> Hobbsee: did you remove all of /tmp? 
<Prezu> Could someone please review the Kadu package in REVU? :) (http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=2968)
<fdoving> re-make it, '/etc/init.d/xorg-common restart' and try again? 
<Hobbsee> fdoving: yes
<Hobbsee> hmmm...
<Prezu> I need a second advocation.
<Riddell> just as hobbsee quits
<fdoving> forgot to tell her to chmod /tmp to 777.. but let's hope she figures that out herself.
<Hobbsee> woot....
* Hobbsee really killed it.
<fdoving> Hobbsee: did it work? did you chmod /tmp to 777? 
* Hobbsee hugs fdoving 
<Hobbsee> it does when i chmod it, yes :)
<fdoving> :)
<Hobbsee> hey!!!!
<Hobbsee> twitch twitch
<Hobbsee> mega ouch.
* Hobbsee seems to have just mv'd .kde, and it didtn like it
* Hobbsee headdesks
<Hobbsee> FUCK!!!
<Hobbsee> i never backed up properly either!!!
* Hobbsee *really* headdesks
* Hobbsee cries too.
<fdoving> heh.. i just spendt 10 hours re-creating a pig-feeding control server at a curstomers farm. I can't belive anyone would trust windows xp to feed their animals. Having backups would be nice. Now i have partimage images of his working setup. Then nexttime i'll maybe use 1 hour to restore it. I love partimage.
<Hobbsee> hey cool, there's a backup sitting in my trash.
<Hobbsee> heh
<fdoving> lucky you :)
<Hobbsee> fdoving: i removed a whole heap of crucial files a few weeks ago during the last meeting.  you would think i'd learned by now, wouldtn you...
<fdoving> rdiff-backup and partimage. both rocks.
<fdoving> backupninja is also cool.
<rouzic> Thanks imbrandon_
<rouzic> amarok 1.4.2 :)
<Hobbsee> oh drat, i still have another section of the assignmetn to write
<imbrandon_> rouzic: your welcome
<imbrandon_> ahh finaly all 3 arches done compiling and uploaded
<imbrandon_> Riddell: ping
<imbrandon_> Hobbsee: is zul back from breakfast ?
<Hobbsee> imbrandon_: i think so
<imbrandon_>  /win 7
<imbrandon_> doh
<Hobbsee> imbrandon_: why irssi?
<imbrandon_> i'm on my lappy
<imbrandon_> on the lappy i just ssh into the server so i can reboot/change wm etc
<imbrandon_> ( for irssi )
<Hobbsee> ahh...
<Hobbsee> nice
<Riddell> hi Hobbsee 
* imbrandon_ guesses he is still eating as he isnt answering the PM's
<Riddell> who?
<imbrandon_> zul 
<Hobbsee> zul
<Hobbsee> heya Riddell :)
<Riddell> ok
<Hobbsee> Riddell: excuse my swearing and cursing earlier :P
<Riddell> imbrandon_: pong
<imbrandon_> hehe unless you wanna upload the amarok.debdiff then i'll pm him to not worry about it
<imbrandon_> heh
<Riddell> sure
<Riddell> I can
<grayghost> is KSql available for Kubuntu  ?
<imbrandon_> i just got done recompileing all the dapper versions too
<imbrandon_> and uploaded those
<imbrandon_> Riddell: one sec lemme grab the diff url
<imbrandon_> Riddell: http://www.imbrandon.com/misc/temp/amarok.debdiff
<Hobbsee> !search ksql
<Hobbsee> !find ksql
<ubotu> Package/file ksql does not exist in dapper
<Hobbsee> grayghost: doesnt look like it
<grayghost> thank you then I will try to compile :-[
<Riddell> grayghost: i ksql a new programme?  it sounds old to me, you could look at datakiosk or kexi
<grayghost> I don't know datakiosk of kexi
<grayghost> If I get it working should I post the info somewhere? 
<grayghost> I found datakiosk   it look the same as ksql  thanks 
<Prezu> Could someone please review the Kadu package in REVU? It need one more advocate. It's really popular instant messenger in Poland and many Debian and Ubuntu users use my external repository (on upstream's website - http://kadu.net). 
<Riddell> "For real, I and many many of my friends are impressed whit that project." first kubuntu fanmail from Ali G
<bddebian> :-)
<nixternal> Ali G!!!
<exobuzz> borat movie is out soon
<exobuzz> i think his borat character is much funnier than ali g
<nixternal> ali g kills me though..i miss the show
<exobuzz> Prezu: kadu is an excellent program. how do i advocate it ?
<exobuzz> Prezu: or it needs a developer ?
<bddebian> exobuzz: Are you an MOTU?
<exobuzz> im just a l(user) :)
<bddebian> Ah.  YOu can review it on revu.tauware.de but unfortunately you couldn't advocate.
<exobuzz> oh
<exobuzz> gadsugadu is popular in the uk too, because the uk is popular for Poles! :-)
<ryanakca> Lure: ping
<Lure> ryanakca: pong
<ryanakca> Lure: were you using eqonomize?
<Lure> ryanakca: yes
<Lure> ryanakca: I checked your package and it looks ok to me
<ryanakca> Lure: ok... fixed some stuff in the packaging... so..  you might want to upgrade with the source, or wait untill .bddebian puts it up on the repos today :)
<Lure> ryanakca: on revu? will check...
<Lure> ryanakca: and thank you for packaging it...
<ryanakca> Lure: yep, source in on revu, and it'll be on repos soon (as soon as kadu is done building), np... first attempt at cdbs... debhelper is evil...
<ryanakca> Lure: it's on the repos :)
<Hobbsee> ryanakca: i've found more evil things :P
<ryanakca> lol
* ryanakca gulps and backs away from Hobbsee's pointy stick
<bddebian> hehe
<Hobbsee> heh
* Hobbsee uses the long pointy stick on assignments, and recursion
* ryanakca wonders what other weapons Hobbsee will think up if he took her whip and pointy stick
<Hobbsee> ryanakca: *no one* takes my whip and long pointy stick.
<Hobbsee> ryanakca: problem solved, really
<Hobbsee> psst.  i dont really have a whip, you know
<ryanakca> oh... ok...
* ryanakca isn't a 1... he's a human :P
<Hobbsee> hehe
<Hobbsee> no human does either
* ryanakca takes Hobbsee's stick and non-existant whip :P
<Lure> it looks like strigi failed to build :-( https://launchpad.net/+builds/+build/238872
<ryanakca> drats... nevermind... I take that back...
* Hobbsee puts her hands on her hips and looks bossy.
<ryanakca> you typed faster :P
<Riddell> Lure: I've requested a sync with a newer version from debian which fixes it
<Hobbsee> ryanakca: if you do that, then i'll give you lots of work to do, and wont review your stuff :P
<Hobbsee> ryanakca: yes, i type fast :P
<Hobbsee> i've learned
<Lure> Riddell: good - looking forward to try it (I was overly excited by beagle, but then it become a memory/cpu hog)
<ryanakca> Hobbsee: have you ever reviewed my stuff?
* Hobbsee beds for a few hours.
<Hobbsee> ryanakca: not sure
<ryanakca> Hobbsee: I'm bored, what can I do?
<ryanakca> lol
<Hobbsee> ryanakca: if it's all through NEW, then likely not
<Hobbsee> ryanakca: fix bugs in kdebase.
* ryanakca runs off to learn c first
<Hobbsee> hehe
<Hobbsee> is it in c?
<Hobbsee> i thought most of kde was in c++
<ryanakca> oh...
<ryanakca> hmm... isn't cpp and extension of c?
<ryanakca> or is it a completly different language?
<Hobbsee> havent written any o fit though
<Lure> Riddell: what are kwwi's plans regarding logout dialog? I was thinking if suspend/hibernate integration would make sense - like https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KubuntuPowersave#head-ad7d472db3598a4e26e2854d975e69be09f94cb6
<Hobbsee> it's an extension, im' told
* Hobbsee doesnt know C
<ryanakca> I'm at the point just past "Goodbye cruel world" (C version of Hello World, as if the world is sitting there watching the programmer type)...
<Hobbsee> hehe
<Riddell> Lure: nice artwork on logout would be nice but it's not easy to change so kwwii won't do it
<Lure> Riddell: so adding two buttons to logout would be fine?
<Riddell> sure
<Riddell> so long as they were only enabled on machines with power management
<Lure> Riddell: exaclty - I suspect it would be best to ask kpm what machine support over dcop
<Lure> Riddell: if kpm is not there, we would not show anything
<Lure> Riddell: that way I do not complile HAL/dbus support into kdebase
<Riddell> hal is already needed by kdebase
<Riddell> but whichever is easiest
<rouzic> Hi all
<Riddell> hi rouzic 
<rouzic> There is some program to optimize kubuntu?
<Riddell> in which way?
<rouzic> To eliminate the logs, unnecessary files
<Riddell> rm?
<rouzic> But automatic?
<Riddell> logs are handled by logrotate
<rouzic> In Mac OS X knew a program that optimizes the whole system and it you eliminates unnecessary files, probably in Linux it is not necessary to have a program like that, but if it exists I would like to know which is:)
<Riddell> "optimise" is somewhat vauge
<rouzic> vauge?
<Riddell> it could mean many things
<rouzic> oks
<fdoving> nite all.
<Mez> Riddell: ping
<Riddell> hi Mez 
<Mez> Riddell: wanna send me the stuff for the new theme and I'll shove it into bzr or something
<bddebian> HI MEZ! ;-P
<Riddell> Mez: I gave you the files, that's all I have
<Mez> oh, you only have the 2 things ?
<Mez> fair enough.. can you send me the URL's again
<Riddell> 19:07 < Riddell> Mez: http://kubuntu.org/~jriddell/tmp/o2singlebg.png http://kubuntu.org/~jriddell/tmp/o2doublebg.png
<seaLne> Mez: ubuntu-backports is emailed about backport bugs but "Post by non-member to a members-only list" if you comment on a bug
<Mez> seaLne, I thought I'd fixed that - grr
* Mez goes and checks the filters
<seaLne> well that was friday night, when did you fix it?
<Mez> like - 4 months ago
<Mez> f00k
<Mez> 1700 pending moderator requests
<seaLne> and no one bothered to mention it? weird
<Mez> nope
<Mez> seaLne, weird... the spam filter is set up to accept them automatically... but it doesnt seem like it wants to
<Mez> Subject: [REQUEST] .+
<Mez> X-Generated-By: Launchpad (canonical.com)
<Mez> X-Launchpad-Bug:.+
<Mez> Sender: bounces@canonical.com
<Mez> is all set to accept
<seaLne> Subject: [Bug 57602]  Re: k3b 0.12.17-1ubuntu1
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 57602 in dapper-backports "k3b 0.12.17-1ubuntu1" [Medium,In progress]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/57602
<toma> rsibreak backported? missed that one
<crimsun> imbrandon_: pong
<Riddell> hmm, do I want _Sime to be an e.v. member
* Riddell ponders if he really wants to submit _Sime to such a fate
#kubuntu-devel 2007-08-20
<mhb> hi folks
<RadiantFire> hi mhb
<ScottK> Who was asking about the splash screen being off center on non-wide screen displays?  Whoever it was, it is.
<ScottK> mhb: You did restricted manager for KDE, right?
* Starting logfile irclogs/kubuntu-devel.log
<Hobbsee> oh i love bugs like https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kubuntu-meta/+bug/133478
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 133478 in kubuntu-meta "Kubuntu package manager (wishlist)" [Undecided,Won't fix] 
<Riddell> ScottK: erk
<Hobbsee> mornign Riddell
<Riddell> greetings Hobbsee
<Tonio_> hey Hobbsee :)
<Hobbsee> hiya Tonio_!
<_StefanS_> morning
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: heyy :)
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: you fresh?
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: yop :)
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: yeah I'm okay
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: I'm working on the problems with obexftp
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: oh yep.. kdebluetooth..
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: not very good code, is it ? :)
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: no problem with it
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: do you have problems with the code ? :)
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: didn't fdoving complain about speed and stuff ?
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: I wasn't there for 2 weeks, so I don't know
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: well I just discovered that uploading a mp3 file using bluetooth is _very_ slow when you're used to regular wireless hehe
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: that's just bluetooth
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: but I guess it has always been slow :)
<_StefanS_> yes.
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: bluetooth is slow
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: uhm, I was wondering why some of my machines use kdesu instead of kdesudo for adept packagemanagement?
<_StefanS_> kinda odd.
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: hum...... have any adept*.Desktop file in your profile ?
<_StefanS_> checking
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: nope
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: weird.....
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: only in /usr/share/applications
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: is the dpkg-divert applied ?
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: how would you apply that?
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: dpkg-divert --list | grep kdesu
<_StefanS_> ah..
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: on the machine that does use kdesudo there's a diversion present :)
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: on my laptop I havent got it.
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: then purge and reinstall kdesudo
<_StefanS_> righto.
<Tonio_> and check for the divertion again
<_StefanS_> gotcha.
<_StefanS_> yes :) - now its there.
<_StefanS_> thanks alot
<Tonio_> oki :)
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: so anything I could help out with ? I've been compiling lpia / kde while you were away
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: its almost done now :)
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: there is a segfault with the "paired devices" kdebluetooth tool afaik
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: would be nice fixing this one
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: alright, I see it.
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: will compile with debug and fix.
<_StefanS_> :D
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: any freeze at the moment or is that just the feature freeze ?
<_StefanS_> FF I think.
<Tonio_> Hobbsee:  ?
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: UVF
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: is it still there ?
<Tonio_> s/still/already ?
<Hobbsee> yes
<Hobbsee> has been since thursday
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: that's annoying for kdebluetooth
<Hobbsee> http://rafb.net/p/uy2S6m56.html  hmm, drat
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: there are UVFe's
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: so we need an exception for every svn sync with kdebluetooth........
<Tonio_> damn....
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: depends how sensible the release team is
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: Riddell's the head, so...
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: hehe, indeed :)
<Riddell> Hobbsee: person needs kicking in #ubuntu
<Hobbsee> Riddell: yes, ihave a !ops highlight
<Riddell> Tonio_: if there's no more features going into kdebluetooth I'm happy to give it a general UVF exception
<Tonio_> Riddell: just uploaded obexftp with a removed universe builddep, now I'm checking at the security problems ian poited out
<Tonio_> Riddell: it is just bugfixes atm
<Tonio_> Riddell: but as there are commits every day.... :)
<Tonio_> Riddell: I also notices there isa problem with the ksplash, as the background isn't centered, is that known issue ? should I fix ?
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: known issue; please fix.
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: the point is that the image is the same size as the login box, dunno if that's wanted.....
<Tonio_> _StefanS_, Riddell shouldn't that box be smaller btw ?
<Riddell> Tonio_: it's a known issue, fix welcome (needs working out which figure in mooding to change)
<Riddell> it's best if it's the same size
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: did you notice that if you select that the bluetooth icon should only appear when there's a connection; there's just an empty space where it would sit in the tray bar.
<Riddell> reminds me, ken did a new version I should upload
<Tonio_> Riddell: sure, but the content isn't the same....
<_StefanS_> Riddell: thanks for uploading rpm btw.
<Tonio_> Riddell: centering this will result a box "full of empty" space :)
<Tonio_> Riddell: ah ? I'll wait for your upload to fix then :)
<Riddell> the upload won't fix anything
<Tonio_> Riddell: oki
<Tonio_> Riddell: well we can center this, but that'll be strange as the 5 only icons will be in a hudge box no ?
<Riddell> no stranger than the box resizing itself
<Riddell> hmm, kwwii has committed a smaller dialog for ksplash
<Tonio_> Riddell: okay I'll test this
<Tonio_> sorry for the stupid question but as I didn't touch the computer for 2 weeks..... any news concerning the nspluginviewer issue ?
<Riddell> none
<Tonio_> ok
<Riddell> although openoffice got a fix
<_StefanS_> Riddell: what fix it that ? :)
<Riddell> whatever is needed to properly initialise glib/gtk
<Riddell> which obviously can't be done to flah, acroread, opera etc
<_StefanS_> argh..
<_StefanS_> so who changed the api ? :)
<_StefanS_> I thought those things were supposed to be stable
<Hobbsee> Riddell: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdepim/+bug/119664 isnt actually fixed.
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 119664 in kdepim "Kubuntu upgrade from Feisty to Gutsy failed due to conflicting file in kdepimlibs" [High,Confirmed] 
<Riddell> _StefanS_: well quite.  however its arguably not an API change but that those programmes were never using glib correctly in the first place which means upstream don't care
<Riddell> they closed with bug with NOTGNOME, so nice to know that interoperability has such a priority
<_StefanS_> uhm thats great... so screw the users.
<Riddell> Hobbsee: ok
<_StefanS_> jeeez.
<Tonio_> Riddell: may I upload latest kds including kwwii's changes
<Tonio_> Riddell: tested here, works, even if that doesn't seem to be the final version (ken comment on upload). I just uploaded
<Riddell> Tonio_: thanks
<Tonio_> Riddell: concerning kdebluetooth, I must say I don't know what to say to ian concerning the potential security issues....
<Tonio_> Riddell: that's a matter of code, would you please have a quick look ?
<Tonio_> Riddell: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MainInclusionReportObexftp
<Tonio_> Riddell: no isue concerning the builddep, I removed it (obsolete), and I'll ping debian concerning this
<Tonio_> Riddell: looks to me that obewftp is used within the ioslave obex2:/ and therefore should cause any big trouble reguarding to security
<Riddell> Tonio_: I've no idea, I've never used bluetooth, maybe upstream could give a good answer
<Tonio_> yup
<Tonio_> Riddell: well, grep ftp on the source gives a good idea too :)
<Tonio_> Riddell: I'll ping ian this afternoon
<ScottK> Riddell: What was the "Urk"?  For attempting Dapper --> Gutsy?  It almost worked.
<Riddell> ScottK: really?
<Riddell> ScottK: did you keep a list of problems?
<ScottK> Riddell: I have a lot of notes.
<ScottK> The biggest one (as yet unresolved) is the no tty problem that people who tried Dapper -> Feisty reported.
<ScottK> I only found one KDE related issue that didn't clearly have it's origin in a lower level problem.
<ScottK> Switching from sys v init to Upstart was exciting.
<ScottK> I'll research the one thing that looked KDE related and give you a report.
<Riddell> what problem is that?
<ScottK> libqt-mt couldn't be upgraded.  I really need to get through my notes and sort it out.  I mostly just wrote stuff down as I was doing it.
<ScottK> I ended up having to get down to a very minimal system, so I'm not sure that wasn't the fault of another package.
<nixternal> Riddell: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/MainInclusionKvKbd
<nixternal> Riddell: I just ran the commands he used and it built fine
<manchicken> nosrednaekim: I replied to your comment on my blog :)
<Riddell> nixternal: does it run "make -f Makefile.cvs"?
<nixternal> yes it does
<Riddell> nixternal: it needs to build-dep on autoconf I guess
<nixternal> OK, test building and then I will upload the new revision
<Riddell> jimbi jambi http://muse.19inch.net/~jr/tmp/jambi.png
<nixternal> hehe
<nixternal> so does that mean you are working on getting it packaged? :)
<Riddell> yes
* nixternal faints
<nixternal> I start up my advanced java courses this week, and I want to show them how much better Java is with Qt :)
<nixternal> and advanced c++...this is the class I really want to do to knock my c++ rust off
<nixternal> sucks that we have to use the STL, but hey, learning C++ properly is a good thing right now
<Riddell> apachelogger: did we lose kio-sysinfo packaging in the revu move?
<Riddell> mhb: ping, last day of SoC?
<apachelogger> Riddell: considering I have it my HD, no... gotta reupload as soon as I fixed your last comments
<nixternal> ScottK: I got word that I might have the possibility of doing a small tour of duty
<ScottK> nixternal: Great (I assume)!
<mhb> Riddell: hi, yes
<mhb> Riddell: I didnt get much coding done these last few days :o|
<coreymon77> there we go
<coreymon77> i sent my answers to the questions and concerns
<mhb> ScottK: yes
<ScottK> mhb: How about one of these http://laserjock.wordpress.com/2007/08/18/gsoc-ubuntu-bootloader-manager-02/ for KDE for Gutsy +1?
<ScottK> mhb: Also I've got a restricted-manager problem that there's already a bug on, so I thought I'd check and see if you needed any data for triaging.
<mhb> ScottK: which one?
<ScottK> Let me look.
<ScottK> mhb Bug #133218
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 133218 in restricted-manager "restricted-manager-kde crashed with TypeError in description()" [Medium,Triaged]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/133218
<mhb> ScottK: is it a kde only bug?
<ScottK> mhb: Dunno.  I only run KDE.
<mhb> ScottK: and the bootloader-manager is actually using a backend that was written by me
<ScottK> mhb: Cool.  When is the KDE front end going to be ready?
<mhb> ScottK: xerosis wanted to help with the KDE frontend but he left
<mhb> ScottK: and I was busy with SoC
<mhb> ScottK: but yes, gutsy+1 could be the one
<ScottK> That would be great.
<ScottK> It's going to miss Gutsy for Ubuntu, so we could both have it at the same time for Gutsy +1.
#kubuntu-devel 2007-08-21
<manchicken> Is there a konq plugin for stumbleupon?
<coreymon77> theres a firefox plugin for it
* ryanakca be back
<manchicken> coreymon77: Yeah, but I'm specifically wanting one for Konq.
<manchicken> I think I may start helping the clamav folks out by submitting some of these viruses I keep getting in spam.
<ScottK> Ones that clamav doesn't find?
<manchicken> I'm installing clamav now to see if they're detected.
<ScottK> Ah.
<manchicken> Don't want to bother them with duplicates.
<manchicken> Does klamav integrate with kontact?
<ScottK> Dunno.
<ScottK> Actually, it does, but I dunno how you set it up.
<manchicken> Ah.
<manchicken> Virus scanning isn't something we tend to do, is it.  heh
<nosrednaekim> anyways... there was once a hacker who came up on IRC and bragged that he could hack anyone.
<nosrednaekim> but noone would give himtheir IP address.
<nosrednaekim> (and he was too stupid to figure it out.)
<nosrednaekim> finally someone gave him an IP adress to try to hack.
<nosrednaekim> 127.0.0.1
<nosrednaekim> CRAP! WRONG CHANNEL!
<nosrednaekim> sorry guys!
<ryanakca> hehe
<ryanakca> Anybody on gutsy mind helping me test bzflag? looks like it built, but, instead of installing the libs/depends (/usr/share/bzflag/), it installed the Makefiles
<nixternal> hhahaha
<nixternal> well that can't be good
<nosrednaekim> ever heard that one before?
<ryanakca> nope
<nixternal> I will help you test that one ryanakca
<ryanakca> thanks
<nixternal> nosrednaekim: a long long time ago :)
<ryanakca> just run 'bzflag' from konsole... it'll tell you it can't find fonts, -directory may help... anyways, that's how I found /usr/share/bzflag/*
<nosrednaekim> ah... how is good old bzflag doing these days?
<ryanakca> nixternal: nevermind, bug 132587
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 132587 in bzflag "bzflag includes source makefiles and empty directories, no fonts included" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/132587
* ryanakca tries to fix
<nixternal> ahh
<nixternal> nobody ran 'dpkg -c bzflag*.deb'
<ryanakca> nope.
<nosrednaekim> any chance restricted-manager could be backported to fiesty?
<nosrednaekim> it works just fine here simply installing the debs.
<ScottK> I vote for getting it working just fine in Gutsy first.
<nosrednaekim> oh.. its not working?
<ScottK> Not on my laptop, no.
<ScottK> There are a fair number of bugs yet that I think should be dealt with before a backport.
<ScottK> Not a lot mind you, but I wouldn't say it's ready yet.
<nosrednaekim> alright.
<ScottK> Riddell: Looking back at my notes, my problems started in X and even deeper, so AFAIK, I didn't turn up anything Kubuntu specific in my Dapper --> Gutsy adventure.
<ScottK> Riddell: There's something wrong with the file system that I'm not experienced enough to even describe, so I'm nuking it and doing a fresh Gutsy install.
<ScottK> The Live CD install appears much improved since the last time I tried it (I think it was Edgy).
<calc> anyone awake?
<calc> Riddell: ping
<calc> Riddell: you are probably asleep, but leaving you this note
<calc> Riddell: kubuntu meta shouldn't need the dep on openoffice.org-gtk/-gnome anymore, but should be tested to verify
<calc> Riddell: i uploaded openoffice with a fix for the hang that shouldn't require those extra packages any more :)
* Starting logfile irclogs/kubuntu-devel.log
<Tonio_> hi
<Riddell> rebonjour
<Hobbsee> hiya Tonio_
<Tonio_> Riddell: is there a meeting planned soon, so that we can discuss dolphin again due to project advancement
<Tonio_> ?
<Riddell> first wednesday of the month
<Riddell> the system menu needs fixed for dolphin
<Tonio_> Riddell: btw I jjust received an email from d3lphin upstream concerning a new version, I'll look at that now
<Tonio_> Riddell: no complains concerning the name change, which is a good thing :)
<Riddell> oh good
<Tonio_> Riddell: also do we want the hplip tools in the kmenu by default ?
<Tonio_> Riddell: I'd hide them imho
<Riddell> why?
<Tonio_> Riddell: duplication
<Tonio_> Riddell: and also not everyone uses hp printers :)
<Riddell> it provides funcations that kprinter doesn't
<Tonio_> sure, but btw that should be in system, and not in the same section OOo is
<Tonio_> no ?
<Riddell> it is in system
<Tonio_> hu ?
<Riddell> although I see an hplip fax thing in office
<Riddell> is that what you're talking about?
<Tonio_> Riddell: this one yes
<Tonio_> but look in the "Desktop suite" section
<Tonio_> you have 2 other entries
<Riddell> I see no "Desktop suite" section
<Tonio_> "HPlip fax utilities", and "fax adress book"
<Riddell> yes, in Office
<Tonio_> Riddell: dunno for english, but that's the one OOo tools are
<Tonio_> those should at least be in system
<Riddell> I'd say utils
<Riddell> although they don't seem to run for me
<Tonio_> and I'm not sure that hp fax utils doesn't only duplicate kfax
<Tonio_> Riddell: have an hp printer ?
<Riddell> I do yes
<Riddell> it doesn't have a fax in it
<Tonio_> Riddell: I suspect it works, but btw that should be optionnaly installed....
<Tonio_> Riddell: ok to patch for utils section ?
<Tonio_> I'll do that now if you agree
<Riddell> Tonio_: does it run for you?
<Tonio_> Riddell: I have a brother printer in fact :)
<Tonio_> Riddell: I'd be interested to know if it only works....
<Riddell> Tonio_: what if you run /usr/bin/hp-fab on the command line?
<Tonio_> Riddell: it works
<Riddell> ok
<Riddell> ask till before changing it
<Tonio_> sure
<Tonio_> Riddell: what's his nick ?.
<Riddell> tkamppeter
<Tonio_> oki
<Tonio_> Riddell: ian's nick is ijackson right ?
<\sh> yeah...till is the right man for printers ,-)
<Riddell> Tonio_: iwj
<Tonio_> hum, stupid of me..... :)
<Tonio_> Riddell: right, I forgot that one :)
<Tonio_> \sh: hey ;)
<\sh> moins Tonio_
<_StefanS_> Tonio__: hey.. I couldn't get any useful info out of paired devices for bluetooth (kcm_btpaired).. any ideas?
<Tonio__> _StefanS_: I also searched a bit, but nothing else comes to my mind....
<_StefanS_> uhm wierd..
<Tonio__> _StefanS_: no way to trace this for me too
<_StefanS_> Tonio__: the last thing i see is dbus related, but i'm not sure that means anything
<_StefanS_> Tonio__: bugger.
<Tonio__> _StefanS_: hum that's possible
<apachelogger> kwwii_: ahoy, do you have any cool kubuntu presentation template at hand?
<kwwii_> apachelogger: nope, not sure if there is one
<Riddell> I just use the KDE oxygen one
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> yeah, gotta use that as well then
<manchicken> Crap, I installed updates, and kontact keeps segfaulting now.
<manchicken> Okay, so is anybody aware of what's going on with kontact's crashing?
<manchicken> kmail seems to run fine independently.
<ScottK> What did you do to make it crash?
<manchicken> ScottK: I ran it.
<ScottK> OK.  It didn't do that for me.
<manchicken> ScottK: I just installed upgrades, and it is now crashing every time I start it.
<ScottK> What arch are you on?
<manchicken> amd64
<ScottK> OK.  I'm on i386, so it may be an arch specific problem.
<manchicken> Doesn't seem like a kontact config issue.
<manchicken> It's probably one of the plugins or something.
<manchicken> heh, there's a whole new set of updates.
<manchicken> Nothing like looking like an idiot to start off a great day!
<manchicken_> I guess I don't look like too much of an idiot... it's still crashing.
<manchicken_> Interesting.
<manchicken_> ScottK: What's your version number for kontact?
* ScottK looks
<manchicken_> I've got: ii  kontact  4:3.5.7enterprise20070810-0ubuntu2     KDE pim application
<manchicken_> What a strange version number....
<manchicken_> I can keep functioning just using kmail, but it's kinda irritating not having all of my stuff in one place.
<manchicken_> And of course launchpad is being cantankerous.
<manchicken_> I'll report this one on lp
<Riddell> that enterprise branch is new in so new crashes are possible
<Riddell> Czessi: ping?
<manchicken_> Why are we on that branch?
<manchicken_> Riddell: I'm not noticing random crashes, I'm noticing 100% crashing at startup on kontact.
<manchicken_> Reported bug #133857
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 133857 in kdepim "In gutsy, kontact now crashes on startup (SIGSEGV)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/133857
<stdin> manchicken_: I have the same version, no crashes here. but I never use it so I _could_ be some configuration thing that changed
<ScottK2> manchicken_: My Kontact version is Version 1.2.4 (enterprise 0.20070508.662491)
<manchicken_> stdin: At which point it becomes a question of what config.
<manchicken_> I've tried moving kontactrc and kontact_summaryrc out of the way, but that didn't help.
<manchicken_> stdin: Are you on amd64?
<stdin> no x86
<manchicken_> Hmm.
<v01d> Hi, i'm trying to install feisty completely offline, since I'm behind a proxy and I already have a local ubuntu repository
<v01d> the installer insists on going to official repos even after changing /etc/apt/sources.list
<v01d> is there anyway to do this?
<v01d> it would suffice to just install from cd, I can update later from the local repo once it is installed
<Riddell> yes
<v01d> would you tell me? =b
<Riddell> install from cd and update later
<v01d> ...
<Riddell> or use the alternate CD in expert mode and set the proxy
<v01d> the problem is that when installing from cd it tries to access the internet
<v01d> I wan't to avoid that
<Riddell> unplug your network connection
<v01d> ok, I thought it would hang doing the same thing
<v01d> but i'll try
<v01d> thanks
<Czessi> Riddell: pong
<Riddell> Czessi: too late
<Czessi> sorry
<Riddell> we're sending them whether you like it or not
<Czessi> what do you send?
<Riddell> kubuntu t-shirts
<Riddell> to froscon
<Czessi> cool
<Czessi> to neverfelde, to me or directly?
<Riddell> to danimo
<Czessi> that's good
<Czessi> thanks
<manchicken_> YAY!
<manchicken_> kontact is back
<manchicken_> What the hell changed though.
<manchicken_> Nope, not anymore.
<ryanakca> hmm. for gutsy+1, would it be worth removing 'su'? Since there's "sudo -u <username>" that does the same thing?
<manchicken_> Ooh, I found a pattern!!!
<ryanakca> ooh?
<manchicken_> It seems as though baskets is the culprit on this kontact crash issue.
* ryanakca listens eagerly and grins at the fact that his kontact still runs
<ryanakca> hmm. I don't have baskets... but I can test it :)
<manchicken_> If I start basket before kontact, it doesn't crash.
<manchicken_> It only crashes if i then close basket and then click the baskets link.
<manchicken_> kpilotDaemon seems hosed, too.
<ryanakca> hmm *tries to figure out `reportbug`*
* ryanakca tries confirming here...
<manchicken_> ryanakca: Can you confirm this crash?
<manchicken_> Bug #133857 is updated.
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 133857 in kdepim "In gutsy, kontact now crashes on startup (SIGSEGV)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/133857
<ryanakca> nope
<ryanakca> so, start up basket, start up kontact, close basket, go to kontact, click 'Baskets' link in sidebar?
<manchicken_> Yup
<ryanakca> no go here :/
<manchicken_> What's your version & arch?
<manchicken_> And what's your basket version?
<ryanakca> x86 ... 2.6.22-9-generic . and Kontact version Version 1.2.5 , BasketVersion 1.0.2
<ryanakca> i386
<manchicken_> Okay, so we're on different versions.
* ryanakca checks
<manchicken_> Wait, how are you on 1.2.5?  I thought I was on the latest kontact, and it says that I'm version 1.2.4
<ryanakca> Kontact Container is 1.2.5 here
<ryanakca> at least according to about
<manchicken_> Yeah, I've got Version 1.2.4 (enterprise 0.20070508.662491)
<manchicken_> And we're on the same version of baskets.
<ryanakca> hmm.
<ryanakca> gutsy?
* ryanakca is upgrading kontact...
<ryanakca> where do you see enterprise?
<manchicken_> It's in the version string.
<manchicken_> In about->kontact container->directly under the bold "Kontact"
<ryanakca> wow.
<manchicken_> Crazy, no?
<ryanakca> I'll get you a screenie of mine, I don't see anything of the sort. Wierd
<manchicken_> Are you on the latest updates for gutsy?
* ryanakca is updating now...
<manchicken_> It's amazing how dependent we can be on software.
<ryanakca> http://groupware.kubuntu.co.uk/kontact.png
<ryanakca> incredible
* ryanakca scratches his head and tries to clean up his dozen tabs in yakuake
<manchicken_> What is yakuake?
<ryanakca> pitty the tabs can't be set up to show the host ssh is connected to, like konsole does in it's title bar
<manchicken_> I've heard much of it but never used it.
<manchicken_> Is it like tilda/
<ryanakca> it's a drop down konsole... quite usefull
* manchicken_ is a konsole fanatic.
<manchicken_> Ah, so it's like tilda.
<manchicken_> I always just have a terminal open on virtual desktop #2.
<ryanakca> http://yakuake.uv.ro/wp-images/yakuake.jpg
<manchicken_> Am I the only one who names their virtual desktops?
<manchicken_> "Eenie", "Meenie", "Mynee", and "Mo"
<ryanakca> I used to... "School"... "Kubuntu"... "Web"... "Misc"... but I never followed it
<Jannex> manchicken_: I can confirm the crash after installing basket
<manchicken_> Yeah, I used to do that, but it never really seemed to make much of a difference.
<ryanakca> wow. never went that far though :)
<manchicken_> Jannex: Please confirm the bug :)
<manchicken_> Jannex: I need someone to confirm before I have to commit myself.
<manchicken_> And can you confirm my work-around?
<manchicken_> kpilotDaemon seems to have some weird system tray icon issue, but it is functioning quite well.
<manchicken_> That's a pleasant surprise.
<Jannex> manchicken_: Yes, the workaround works
<manchicken_> YAY!
<manchicken_> Yeah, I think kpilotDaemon has a cosmetic issue where its systray icon doesn't show up.
<ryanakca> still need me to confirm?
<manchicken_> ryanakca: It'd be nice if you could.
* ryanakca nods
<manchicken_> Jannex: What's your arch?
<manchicken_> ryanakca: Any luck?
<manchicken_> stdin: Could you take a look at bug #133857 and see if you can confirm on your i386?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 133857 in kdepim "In gutsy, kontact now crashes on startup (SIGSEGV)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/133857
<stdin> manchicken_: kontact doesn't crash here, same version (4:3.5.7enterprise20070810-0ubuntu1)
<manchicken_> stdin: Could you try using the replication instructions I put on the bug?
<stdin> manchicken_: heh, guess I should read the bug report first :p
<manchicken_> heh
<stdin> manchicken_: confirmed
<manchicken_> w00ty goodness is mine.
<manchicken_> Much thanks.
<manchicken_> stdin: Do you not use baskets or something?
<manchicken_> I'm betting that's why I have more trouble than some folks on this one.
<manchicken_> Half of my life exists in baskets.
<stdin> no, I don't even use kontact, I like randomness :p
<manchicken_> If I don't put it in there I forget it.
<manchicken_> Ah..
<ScottK> manchicken_: Mine is a default Kubuntu install with no extra packages.
<manchicken_> I'm a kontact fanboy.
<manchicken_> ScottK: I don't know what that is anymore.  heh
<manchicken_> ScottK: The last time I did a default install was Dapper
* ScottK neither as a rule, but I'm recovering from a dead hard drive for my developmental hard drive and so it's very fresh.
<stdin> if something's really important, I set a couple alarms/reminders. eg: my phone and kalarm
<ryanakca> hmm. kontact downgraded
<ryanakca> confirmed
<ryanakca> bug #? 133857?
<manchicken_> Yes
<manchicken_> stdin: Do you use kalarm a lot?
<Jannex> manchicken_: AMD64
<stdin> manchicken_: somewhat, I use it to start amarok playing (via dcop) as a wakeup call
<manchicken_> Jannex: Thanks.
<manchicken_> stdin: I like kteatime for a timer.
<manchicken_> It's great for when I've got something cooking or a can of pop in the freezer, and I don't want to forget it.
<manchicken_> And sometimes I use it for tea.
<stdin> heh, yeah, I use that when cooking. I've cremated many a pizza while distracted :p
<manchicken_> Yes.
<manchicken_> kteatime is just such a simple program.
<manchicken_> The author really seems to get that simplicity is a good thing.
<manchicken_> Riddell: What's that xserver emulator you keep running?
<ryanakca> xephyr?
<manchicken_> that's probably it.
<manchicken_> Is that in the repos?
* ryanakca nods
<ryanakca> xserver-xephyr
<ryanakca> then start it with 'xephyr --display :1' or something of the sort
<manchicken_> Cool
<Riddell> Xephyr :1
<Riddell> export DISPLAY=:1
<Riddell> startkde
<Riddell> but it seems to crash a lot for me
<Riddell> on amd64
<manchicken_> Do you use a script for this?
<Riddell> no
<manchicken_> Ooh, this is simple.  Takes me back though.
<nixternal> Riddell: it crashes for me on i386 as well
<nixternal> does anyone know a user/dev/irc channel that I might be able to get a little bit of help with a Hebrew setup of Ubuntu?
<nixternal> I got this really touching email from an 85 year old professor in Chicago who is partially blind and needs help getting Ubuntu running on his new laptop, but needs to be able to write right to left with Hebrew characters and such
<Riddell> #ubuntu-il ?
<manchicken_> KDE4 is looking so much better.
<nixternal> Riddell: ya, thanks, exactly what I wanted
<nixternal> cool...this email he sent me, his name and address is in Arabic, and it is right aligned in KMail...I have never noticed that before
<nixternal> maybe we can get him on Kubuntu instead, this would be an awesome user story
<ScottK> nixternal: You could make it an assignment for I'm forgetting his name that just applied to be a Kubuntu member.
<ScottK> He just moved to Canada from Israel.
<Riddell> mm, yes
<nosrednaekim> coreymon77?
<ScottK> Yeah.  Him.
<nixternal> ScottK: good idea
#kubuntu-devel 2007-08-22
<ScottK2> Tonio_: Are you around?
<ScottK2> Hobbsee: is there anyone in particular paying attention about dolphin for kde3?
<Hobbsee> ScottK2: Tonio_ i expect
<ScottK2> OK.  I'll bug him next time I see him.
<ScottK2> The fish protocol (for ssh connections) is a deeply bad idea IMO (bug already filed).
<Hobbsee> what about it?
<ScottK2> To start, instead of just talking ssh to the other end, fish drops a little perl script on the far end and talks to that.
<ScottK2> To continue, it makes lots of parallel connections instead of one steady one.
<ScottK2> This particular issue makes fish not work across the iptables script I run on my servers.
<ScottK2> The parallelism makes it possible to fork bomb the remote server (I did this one before I knew what fish was).
<Hobbsee> nice
<ScottK2> At least for talking to Ubuntu servers (and many other modern servers) it's just not needed.  Sftp works as soon as you install ssh-server.
<ScottK2> Fish had it's day and it's really passed.
<ScottK2> I'm sure whoever did Dolphin is a GUI/File Manager type person, not a network protocol person and probably didn't know.
* Tm_T always just says "sftp://"
* Hobbsee likes fish, at times
<Tm_T> uh, and hi Hobbsee
<ScottK2> Tm_T: That's the thing to do, but I don't see how to do that with Dolphin.
* nosrednaekim likes fish too... but didn't know what it actually did
<ScottK2> In Konqueror, it's no problem.
<Tm_T> ScottK2: what's that?
<Hobbsee> hi Tm_T
<Tm_T> aaaa, now I remember, that GNOMEd Konqueror-clone
* Tm_T hides
<ScottK2> Something like that.
<Tm_T> I meant, err, simplified?
* ScottK2 has only played with it a little bit.
<ScottK2> I knew what you meant.
<Tm_T> haha
<ScottK2> So anyway...  Fish has got to go, at least as the default and only choice.
<ryanakca> wadda? hmm. isn't fish just plain old sftp?
<ScottK2> No.  It's not.
<ryanakca> hmm.
<ScottK2> Make a fish connection and then aftwards go look for a file called fish.pl on the distant end of the connection.
<ryanakca> fish connection? I thought it ran over ssh.
* ryanakca googles
<ScottK2> It does.  They both run over ssh, but do it different ways.
<ryanakca> Ah
<nixternal> howdy!
<ScottK2> Howdy.
<ryanakca> hey nixternal
* ryanakca scratches his head and tries to remember his RC/etc picture idea
<nixternal> hiya
<ryanakca> ummm... ermmm... Well... It was good when I thought of it.
<nixternal> Riddell: rockin' getting that info on the tribe 5 page. I am moving it temporarily so I can apply the template I made and then copy over what you put in...groovy and thanks!
<ScottK2> ryanakca: Caught up on the evils of fish now?
<ryanakca> kinda
<ScottK2> Bug #133957 could use confirmation.
<ryanakca> What I've found is 'It permits (among other things) ftp-like browsing over nothing more sophisticated than a generic SSH transport. So, no more dodgy sftp protocol that works practically nowhere, anyway. FISH will work against any sshd, period.
<ScottK2> That's one theory.
<ScottK2> I've never tried to sftp to a server that didn't support it.
<ScottK2> I can't fish to my servers due to ssh rate limiting.
<ScottK2> I have accidentally fork-bombed a server with fish.
<ScottK2> And it installs and runs stuff on the remote server which I don't like either.
<ryanakca> connecting to an sshd with fish installs stuff on the server?
<ScottK2> So IME all the goodness of fish is entirely theoretical and all the problems entirely real.
<ryanakca> Hmm. don't most sshd's support sftp nowadays?
<ScottK2> Yes.
<ryanakca> so, fish is basically obsolete. methinks
<ScottK2> That's my view.
* ryanakca tries to confirm.
<ScottK2> Obsolete and technically inferior.
<ScottK2> Cool.
<ScottK2> Hobbsee: Did ktnef get promoted to main while I wasn't looking?
<ScottK2> Not that I mind, I really like it and it comes in handy all the time for me, but I was suprised to find I had libktnef1 installed on a default install.
<Hobbsee> uh, no
<Hobbsee> oh, wait, the lib did
<Hobbsee> i wonder if that was intentional
<ryanakca> I can confirm the fish in dolphin by default
<Hobbsee> oh, hmmm.
* ScottK2 wonders if we can just sneak the rest of it in then....
<ryanakca> And it opens it in konqueror instead of fish? odd
<ScottK2> More Outlook compatilbility goodness.
<ScottK2> ryanakca: Exactly very odd.
<Hobbsee> ScottK2: shouldnt be hard, the source is already in main
<ScottK2> Yep.
<ryanakca> Hmm. confirm and... would it be a security risk? installing things on a remote server, which could in turn be an ubuntu server? (goes on with an uneducated what-if game). If someone compromises the local fish .pl script that gets installed on the remote server, would that in turn compromise the remote server?
<ScottK2> Well it just runs with user priviledges, so it's not an actual official security issue, but not something I'm particularly confortable with.
* ryanakca nods. So what priority? medium?
<ScottK2> ryanakca: I'm not sure.  I'm torn between Medium, High, and Wishlist.  I can see arguments for all three.
<ryanakca> well, I would go high because it could cause a security type thing, and medium because it's not really that bad of an issue. hmm.. have you filed the 'open fish in konqueror' bug?
<ScottK2> No.  That's not a bug.
<ryanakca> Ah, dolphin doesn't have support built in?
<ScottK2> The issue is Dolphin only lets you set up SSH connection icons using fish.  That's the bug.  Given that, using it in Konqueror is unfortunate, but correct.
<ryanakca> ok
<ScottK2> Konqueror is only doing what it's told.
<ScottK2> ryanakca: If you think High is not unreasonable, I'd say go ahead and set it.
<ScottK2> It's just a File Manager.
<ScottK2> That part actually makes sense given it's mission.
* ryanakca nods
<ryanakca> I'll stick it to high.
<ryanakca> Hmm. Why did we downgrade kontact container from 1.2.5 to Kontact: 1.2.4 (enterprise 0.20070508.662491)
<Lure> hi all
<Lure> kontact crashing for anybody else?
<ScottK> Using Flash?
<ryanakca> Lure: yeah, it has something to do with basket... see manchicken's bug
<ScottK> Right.  Misread Kontact for Konqueror.
<Lure> ryanakca: ok, I thought it was just me
<ScottK> Yeah, manchicken's bug.
<ScottK> Mail on kubuntu-devel too.
<ryanakca> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdepim/+bug/133857
<ryanakca> why did we downgrade kontact?
<Tonio_> hi
<neversfelde|mobi> Riddell, kwwii: the poster is here. Thank you.
<neversfelde|mobi> I'm going to send it back after froscon
<Riddell> neversfelde|mobi: the other stuff is being sent to danimo from KDE, I don't know if it'll arrive in time but there's most larger posters and t-shirts
<neversfelde|mobi> Riddell: I think the KDE booth is right next to kubuntu, so we will see danimo in any case.
<Riddell> neversfelde|mobi: there's a shared talk too as far as I can make out
<Riddell> neversfelde|mobi: you're probably best to send it to canonical afterwards if nobody wants to take it
<_StefanS_> hi Tonio_
<neversfelde|mobi> ok, I will ask after froscon where to send it.
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: yo
<_StefanS_> this is kinda cool.. ibm has an internal ubuntu repository :O)
<_StefanS_> they even use knetworkmanager ;)
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: any news concerning kdebluetooth segfault ?
<_StefanS_> nopes
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: no way to nicelly strce this for me....$
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: I will try to figure it out.
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: fix that fade in the meantime :D - your damn macbook.
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: still want to work on the fade now ?
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: it won't go to gutsy btw -> feature freeze ;)
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: well, just kidding you actually.
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: hehe
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: its your macbook's fault it didn't come in :D
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: ah nevermind about it, I will look into that kdebluetooth thingy
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: currently compiling it
<_StefanS_> (again)
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: hehe
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: just build from svn, same issue here
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: what issue?
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: segfault?
<Tonio_> yup
<_StefanS_> uhm.. well. kinda odd we dont get anymore information out of it.
<_StefanS_> at first I thought it was kcmshell that had a problem
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: did you see that mail from Jucato?
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: about kdmtheme in systemsettings
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: am I in copy of it ?
<Tonio_> didn't look at my mails today doing it now
<_StefanS_> sent it to you now.
<_StefanS_> I might be able to look into that aswell
<Tonio_> oki
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: kdmtheme is not in gutsy though..
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: atleast not visible
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: I can see that and I remember the bug
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: having a look now
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: oh ok.
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: yeah I remember that kdmtheme issue
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: to mke it simple : install kdmtheme, search for it in systemsettings, no admin mode
<Tonio_> works in kcontrol
<Tonio_> I never have been able to figure out why
<_StefanS_> ah yep, I see the problem
<_StefanS_> will look at after kdebluetooth
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: I'm looking to it now too
<_StefanS_> ok
<_StefanS_> .
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: concerning kdmtheme, I really think the problem is within the lib included
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: that's not a .desktop issue btw
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: within what lib?
<Tonio_> X-KDE-Library=kdmtheme
<Tonio_> this one
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: how does e.g. Monitor & Display handle the Administrator thing?
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: looking
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: I use the fontinst thing as it is c++
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: good, lets just grab that for kdmtheme
<Tonio_> Riddell: ping ?
<Riddell> Tonio_: hi
<Tonio_> Riddell: hey ;)
<Tonio_> Riddell: wanted to ask you what to do for obexftp mir ?
<Tonio_> Riddell: there is not much that can be done now....
<Riddell> did you get an answer from upstream?
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: adding X-KDE-RootOnly=true in /usr/share/applications/kde/kdmtheme.desktop, and starting it with kcmshell manually works.
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: of course it'll work
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: but not in ystemsettings
<Tonio_> that's the problem
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: yes..
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: I know :)
<Tonio_> and I don't see any reason why
<_StefanS_> wierd since it should get those info when the desktop was loaded. I will place some debug
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: I can't see much a difference comparing kdmtheme to the printer kcm for example
<_StefanS_> nope  very odd.
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: the point is as is it coded to work in kcontrol, and it does, we can't really suspect a kdmtheme bug
<Tonio_> btw, as it is the only kcm failing in kss, we can suspect the bug is in there
<Tonio_> that's the problem : where is the bug ?
<_StefanS_> bluetooth fails also
<Tonio_> in systemsettings or kdmtheme
<_StefanS_> kcm_btpaired
<_StefanS_> gotta look into that as well
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: yeah it segfaults
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: I suspect the same issue that with btpaired, as they started to fail the same day
<_StefanS_> probably
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: maybe fixing the first will fix the second
<_StefanS_> I guess something systemsettings are not following kcontrol, thats for sure
<Riddell> Tonio_: well done on getting obexftp approved, does anything else need compiling for it except kdebluetooth?
<Tonio_> Riddell: no it should build now
<Tonio_> Riddell: we just have to wait
<Riddell> would be nice to get it into tribe
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: think i've found it for kdmtheme.
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: ah ?
<Tonio_> Riddell: shouldn't it be build automatically today ?
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: yep the root check simply doesn't work for for
<_StefanS_> if (d->currentModule->moduleInfo().needsRootPrivileges() &&
<_StefanS_> 			!d->currentModule->rootMode() )
<_StefanS_> argh sorry
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: kcmultiwidget.cpp linje 398
<_StefanS_> linje/line
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: looking
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: the else catches the check.
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: so i'm looking into needsRootPrivileges
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: well it should work partially, as you are prompted that admin root are needed btw
<Tonio_> just that you don't have the button
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: btw how can that work on kcontrol then ?
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: Is it the same code?
<_StefanS_> (havent checked)
<Tonio_> dopn't know
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: you're looking into the systemsettings code right ?
<_StefanS_> yep
<Tonio_> ah oki
<Riddell> Tonio_: yes, just depends on how quick soyuz is to notice that it can build
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: hmm wait thats not where it checks for it.
<Tonio_> Riddell: okay so lett's wait a bit :)
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: :(
<Riddell> nixternal: kvkbd in main
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: closer now ;)
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: line 318 is actually where it registers capabilities for the modules.l
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: kdmtheme doesnt get added with cm.adminmode=true.
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: found it ;)
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: interesting :)
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: btw how does that work with kcontrol then ?
<Tonio_> strange isn't it ?
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: " !d->hasRootKCM" must be removed from the if statement
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: well we have to check what is used to determing adminmode with in kcontrol
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: better fix systemsettings then ?
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: isn't that easier to just patch kdmtheme as it is the only known kcm that causes problems ?
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: I'm comparing the adminmode thingy in kcontrol in a moment
<Tonio_> k
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: font installer still works with admin stuff btw.
<Tonio_> yrah I noticed that
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: uhm actually kcontrol just uses a needsRootPrivileges check and, uid != 0.
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: donno why systemsettings do all those extra things.
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: I suggest we just change that if statement.
<Tonio_> Riddell: any opiniion ?
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: I would agree it is simpler to let systemsettings checking the same way kcontrol does
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: that makes sense
<_StefanS_> yes, and since it seems like it wont break existing modules, its ok I think.
<_StefanS_> I'm tracing that kcm_btpaired thingy.
<_StefanS_> actually it look like dbus stuff...
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: don't wanna make the patch for systemsettings first ? so that we can commit svn and upload ;)
<_StefanS_> oh well, I thought you just had it ready :)
<_StefanS_> lemme fix.
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: I didn't no, as I understood your point, but writting this would take me a lot of time
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: is that just a matter of fixing the "if" test ?
<_StefanS_> yep, debdiff coming your way soon.
<_StefanS_> yes.
<Riddell> Tonio_: seems sensible
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: debdiff heading your way....
<Tonio_> super
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: hmm seems like we still have an issue with the input.service in kdebluetooth.
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: hum.....
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: strange as it ised to work afaicr
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: guess something might still be missing. I will investigate more.
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: go to eat, brb
<_StefanS_> oka
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: fix for kdebluetooth in your mail ;)
<\sh> Riddell, just saw it now while updating..why are kdepackages postfixed with ~feisty1?
<\sh> Riddell, (speaking of gutsy packages)
<Riddell> they shouldn't be
<Riddell> which package?
<\sh> konqueror: 4:3.5.7-0ubuntu1~feisty1
<\sh> as an example
<\sh> I'll check after dist-upgrade the logfiles for more
<\sh> oh sorry
<\sh> my fault...
<\sh> replacing ~feisty1 with .../bla
<\sh> oh god I really need new glasses
<\sh> Riddell, karm : trying to overwrite kaddressbookplugin.desktop which is also in package kontact ;)
<aplg|nb> Oo
<aplg|nb> wtf does karm ship kaddressbookplugin?
<Riddell> no idea
<\sh> aplg|nb, there were more messages like this...and stragewise ooofice just failed but looks like after apt-get -f install it works better *strange*
<aplg|nb> so kdepim is br0ken and ooo always was :/
* aplg|nb is kinda happy that he got both not installed in gutsy
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: well done for kdebluetooth
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: how on earth did you find that issue ? :)
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: thank you, thank you very much (elvis style).
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: how did you find that one ?
<_StefanS_> well, I just figured that the dbus path for bluez should be similar across the line. and IsTrusted() was the only thing happening there.
<_StefanS_> I just thought that the lookup failed, and checked the other org.bluez.input.<module> paths.
<_StefanS_> and right so, the "input" wasn't inside the on the one that failed.
<Tonio_> neet :)
<_StefanS_> well, yea. Lucky punch I guess.
<nixternal> Riddell: wow, kvkbd into main was easy :)
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: any thing else causing problems?
<Riddell> nixternal: apart from being blocked?
<nixternal> sure
<nixternal> haha
<nixternal> the block was an easy hurdle
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: not to what I know for now :)
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: goody.
* _StefanS_ leans back and sips an icetea.
<nosrednaekim> Riddell: are you around?
<Riddell> yes
<nosrednaekim> Riddell: you offered to mentor someone porting ltsp-kde-tools to Qt4.
<nosrednaekim> Riddell: I'd like to try :)
<Riddell> any paticular tool in mind?  there's ldm (c++) and the ltsp manager thing (python)
<Riddell> and the ltsp config thing
<Riddell> also python
<nosrednaekim> All the python portions. I don't know c++.
<Riddell> you may actually be best talking to ogra in the first instance, he would know what the current state of the ltsp manager is
<Tonio_> Riddell: you have upload rights on the all kde svn right ?
<Riddell> Tonio_: yes
<Tonio_> Riddell: we might need to get our kdebluetooth patches uploaded
<Riddell> nosrednaekim: thin-client-manager it's called
<Tonio_> Riddell: would you do it or should I ping gollub for this ?
<Riddell> Tonio_: I thought kdebluetooth was quite active?
<Tonio_> Riddell: some modules are
<Tonio_> Riddell: some are broken for ages, and we have fixes for this
<Riddell> gollub is upstream?
<Tonio_> there is no real upstream, but he is quite active on it
<Tonio_> several people are
<Tonio_> I may ping them with the patche
<nosrednaekim> Riddell: ok thanks! So should I send Ogra an email?
<Riddell> nosrednaekim: yeah, good idea
<Riddell> ask if there's much development working happening on it of it it's a good time to do a port
<Riddell> it should be a good time since we're in bug fixing mode only
<Riddell> also if there's someone who has been working on it who should be contacted
<manchicken> Tonio_: What's goin' on man?
<nixternal> mornin' manchicken
<manchicken> Howdy nixternal :)
<jjesse__> mornin
<jjesse__> !nixternal
<manchicken> I was trying to set up networking in qemu last night on my machine and I think it might have broken something.
<nixternal> ooh, that silly bot must be broke :)
<jjesse> grin
<nosrednaekim> yeah... stupid bot is broken.
<nosrednaekim> Riddell: ogra says that the code is a mess but a frontend shouldn't affect that. He says to wait until the next upload though because some integral part of it is broken ATM.
<Riddell> nosrednaekim: ok, I guess the thing to do would be to see fi you can set yourself up with a thin client setup
<nosrednaekim> Riddell: like a thin client backend an a frontend?
<Riddell> nosrednaekim: yes
<Riddell> do you have hardware that can do that?
<nosrednaekim> Riddell: Ok, will do. That should be an adventure in and of itself :)
<Riddell> there's howto's on help.ubuntu.com
<Riddell> ogra can proably point you at the best one
<nosrednaekim> ok.
<Tonio_> hey manchicken ;)
<Tonio_> manchicken: bah working on packages to fix bugs :)
<manchicken> Took you long enough :)
<manchicken> eh
<manchicken> heh
<Tonio_> kdebluetooth mostly fixed, waiting for thursday to upload
<manchicken> Cool.
<manchicken> I'll be testing it once my new machine shows up :)
<Tonio_> hehe great ;)
<manchicken> I've already decided that this big 17" monster is going to go back to edgy, and that my wife will be getting it.
<manchicken> I got one of those 12" System76 machines on the way.
<nosrednaekim> :)
<manchicken> System76 folks seem very happy to answer all of my stupid questions.  Dell always transferred me to someone that barely spoke English.
<nixternal> did you get it yet?
<nixternal> err, nm
<nixternal> "on the way"
<manchicken> Yeah
<manchicken> On the way
<manchicken> The guy says their normal process is 8-10 days from order to delivery.
<nixternal> it will be hard for me to move away from Compaq, but maybe next year I will be up for a new laptop and might go s76
<manchicken> So Tuesday would be the latest it should arrive.
<manchicken> Well I'll be staying away from Dell after the experience I've had.
<nixternal> heh, mom is having Dell issues...this is the 4th time her dell PSU has died...and the computer is around a year and a half old...so she told dell to stick their warranty, remove her from anything they have, and went and bought a psu as tiger direct yesterday :)
<manchicken> Nice.
<ScottK> For desktops I've been rolling my own for a long time now.  For ~the same money you can get components with actual quality in them.
<nixternal> I almost got my dad to switch after showing him that the dosbox emulator will run one of his special apps
<nosrednaekim> Riddell: ok, thanks again. I'll set up a LTSP server and then get back to you.
<nixternal> I have always rolled my own
<manchicken> Yes, rolling your own desktop makes sense.
<nosrednaekim> ScottK: yeah... far cheaper.. but unfortunately you can't do that for laptops.
<manchicken> But getting a S76 Koala just looks so much cooler.
<nixternal> to bad you couldn't roll your own laptop for a decent price
<manchicken> If
<ScottK> Yes.  That's why I said desktops.
<manchicken> If I buy another desktop I'll be getting a Koala, if they still have those.
<nixternal> you can roll your own laptop...asus I know sells barebone laptops...well that really isn't rolling your own I guess
<nosrednaekim> and that always turns out to be more expensive.
<nixternal> manchicken: the koala's are nice
<nixternal> that is the mac mini looking one right?
<manchicken> Yes, they are cute little beasts.
<manchicken> Yeah.
<manchicken> they only have 1GB RAM available though.
<nixternal> don't need more than 1gb I would hope
<manchicken> I NEED 10GB!
<nixternal> hehe
<manchicken> Why?  I don't know.  JUST GIMME!
<manchicken> This lappy I'm buying has 2GB.
<manchicken> And a dual-core 1.85GHz proc.
<manchicken> I'll be teaching myself python on my trips back and forth to Chicago.
<nixternal> hehe
<nixternal> that should only be a couple of trips...so far the hardest thing I am having with python is to get it to start up my gui
<jjesse> i got 4 gigs for my laptop for work and dell limits it hardware wise somehow to only 3.25 (
<manchicken> I'm going to have a hard time with the scoping, I just know it.
<nixternal> ouch
<nixternal> man, back to class today...and I did all early classes this semester
<ryanakca> wow
<nixternal> c++/stl, english comp, and adv. javascript/html/css just today
<ryanakca> two weeks left for me... and I could live with another month
<nixternal> ya, me too
<manchicken> They have classes on that?
<manchicken> js/html/css
<nixternal> I guess
<ryanakca> english comp?
<nixternal> I needed 2 more credits to hit my 12 credit hours and that one was open, so I took it
<nixternal> ryanakca: writing class
<nixternal> to make me a better writer, and a requirement if I ever decide to finish this degree
<manchicken> heh
<manchicken> Sounds like me in college.
<manchicken> I got a B in database theory because the teacher didn't like me correcting her, and because I did my final project in postgres rather than access.
<nixternal> I really wanted to take another philosophy class, but the professor I really enjoy wasn't teaching any of the honors courses this semester, so I bailed out
<nixternal> I just found out the teacher in my adv java class is a stickler for code formatting....I hope she tries to tell me to format it the way she does
<ryanakca> nixternal: ah
<Tonio_> Riddell: want the systemsettings patch to commit svn ? package is ready on my own
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: hey.. the patch in kde-systemsettings didn't go in.
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: still no change in kcmultiwidget.cpp, line 318.
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: FYI
<Riddell> Tonio_: could do, although system settings for kde 3 isn't really developed any more since we have a kde 4 version
<Tonio_> Riddell: okay so let's just go with a patch to the tarball, no need to waste time on that
<Tonio_> Riddell: yeah I knew concerning kss kde4? just I didn't knew if that meant no dev on the kde3 version :)
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: I didn't upload at the moment
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: that's a minor fix and we're frozen
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: I'll keep the package and will upload on thurdsay
<_StefanS_> oh ok
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: same for kdebluetooth package
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: oka.. found a bug in adept btw. A segfault
<Riddell> why thursday?
<Tonio_> isn't tribe5 supposed to come out on thursday ?
<Riddell> that's no reason to delay an upload
<Tonio_> Riddell: "We have frozen the archive for Tribe 5, scheduled for Thursday"
<Tonio_> hum oki, just that I usually do this
<Tonio_> Riddell: no problem having the package in the queue then ?
<Tonio_> let's go with upload :)
<Tonio_> Riddell: btw for kdebluetooth we need a uvf exception....
<Tonio_> Riddell: unless you can aprove directly, I don't know
<Riddell> Tonio_: I already said I could probably give a general exception if it's for updating the beta to something newer without new features
<Tonio_> Riddell: yeah I know, but does that mean I have to write the initial request so that you can "officialize" this ?
<Tonio_> Riddell: okay, I just uploaded kdebluetooth, you know what to do :)
<Riddell> Tonio_: no, just you have to tell me if that's what you would be updating
<Tonio_> Riddell: great, so kdebluetooth-1.0~beta6~r702320 was uploaded, that's it :)
<Tonio_> just bugfixes btw
<_StefanS_> Tonio_, Riddell: I'm trying to figure out that segfault for adept, its related to commiting the package updates from repositories that are not reachable on the network. I discovered it while being of the corporate lan.
<_StefanS_> of/off
<Riddell> wibble
<_StefanS_> what? :D
<_StefanS_> wobble wibble wable.. must some english I dont understand
<Riddell> adept shouldn't crash, that's one thing its very good at
<_StefanS_> I agree.
<_StefanS_> not really that perfect. But I didnt do anything bad to it, I think it just does a piss-poor job of handling errors :)
<_StefanS_> uhm got a crash log now. I will check it later.
<_StefanS_> Riddell: did that fix for doing dpkg-reconfigure -a go into adept?
<_StefanS_> Riddell: for when it didn't finish the last time.
<Riddell> _StefanS_: yes, should be one of manchicken's patches
<_StefanS_> Riddell: uhm ok good.
* ryanakca grumbles about egroupware being a pita
<manchicken> Looks like there may be a fix to Basket that stops this crashing :)
<manchicken> Is anybody working on updating our package?
<Riddell> not that I know of
<ryanakca> manchicken: where's the fix?
<ScottK> Riddell: Since it looks like you are reviewing on REVU, I'd like to commend the work of mok@bioxray.dk to you.  He's new to Ubuntu/Debian packaging, but a long time very knowlegeable KDE oriented person.
<ScottK> http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=22 and http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=36
<ScottK> With some encouragement and just a little experience I think he could be a good KDE oriented MOTU asset.
<manchicken> If you look on bug #133857 there's a mention of a commit in svn for baskets that fixes the problem.
<ryanakca> manchicken: ok
<ryanakca> hmm.
<Hobbsee> oh did someone take ownership of basket again?
* ryanakca guesses so
<ryanakca> I thought it had been abandoned
<manchicken> I love that program.
<manchicken> I will *DIE* without baskets.
<manchicken> If only there were a viable scripting interface...
<Riddell> ScottK: advocated 22
<ScottK> Cool.
<Riddell> 36 seems to be waiting a response
<ScottK> 36 looks good.  I'm just building it now.
<ScottK> Riddell: Do you want those comments on 22 cleaned up before I upload it for him?
<Riddell> ScottK: may as well
<Riddell> that package uses templates to an evil extent
<Riddell> typical end of line "...ctionary<int>, BTK::IO::Dictionary<int> > > > > > > > > > > > >] "
<Riddell> even adept doesn't use them that much
<ScottK> OK.
<ScottK> Riddell: I advocated 36.
<Riddell> hi meduxa
<Riddell> do you know how to get from north tenerief airport to costa adeje at 23:00?
<Hobbsee> walk.
<meduxa> hi
<meduxa> jur
<Riddell> Hobbsee: it's 40km away and we'll have luggage!
<Hobbsee> Riddell: and?
<meduxa> no no, it is 90 Km away
<Hobbsee> Riddell: be a good bit of exercise. :P
<Riddell> see, way too far
<meduxa> don't worry
<meduxa> I'll take you there
<Riddell> you will?
<meduxa> if the organization cannot do it
<Riddell> won't you be on gran canaria?
<Riddell> this is a week before the conference
<meduxa> I'll ask them them before you care comming
<meduxa> I live in Tenerife
<meduxa> R. dale lives in Gran Canaria
<Riddell> oh, my mistake
<meduxa> if it is one week before the conf. I'll take you there
<meduxa> are you renting a car finally?
<Riddell> we're unsure
<meduxa> which hotel are staying in
<meduxa> ?
<Riddell> would be another expense, and I'm a bad enough driver when I'm on the correct side of the road
<Hobbsee> meduxa: that requires someone being able to drive it
<meduxa> jejeje
* Hobbsee is now greatful that australia is surrounded by water.
<Riddell> esmeralda playa hotel
<meduxa> which day?
<Hobbsee> meduxa: he'll drown before he drives far enough to try and run me over.  yay!
<meduxa> jejejejejeje
<Riddell> saturday september 8th
<meduxa> as I said, I'll take you there, don't worry
<meduxa> and I'll take you to visit the north part of the island wednesday or thursday
<Riddell> ok, great
* Hobbsee hopes that meduxa can drive better than Riddell can, incidently :P
<Riddell> Hobbsee: you've never seen my driving!
<meduxa> I can for sure
<Hobbsee> Riddell: i think i'm glad for that, by the sounds of it.
<meduxa> Riddell do not drive on the right side of the road
<Hobbsee> yes, drive on the left, like all good people.
<Riddell> meduxa: can people climb the big hill/mountain/volcano in the middle of tenerife?
<meduxa> Teide....yes of course
<meduxa> nice ride
<Riddell> ride?
<meduxa> 3718 m
<meduxa> well you get to 2200 by car
<Riddell> right
<meduxa> and then take a "telesferico" (don't know how you say that in english
<Riddell> ski lift?
<meduxa> until 3400 - 3500 aprox
<Riddell> yes
<meduxa> and an hour walk until the end
<meduxa> yes sky lift
<meduxa> until the top
<meduxa> take a Kubuntu flag and you'll take a great picture with the lunar view you have there (volcanic rocks and black sand all over)
<meduxa> Kubuntu riches the moon
<meduxa> nice for the web page
<ryanakca> haha
<Riddell> good plan :)
* ryanakca wonders if there are any Kubuntu T-shirts/polos around
<Riddell> ryanakca: /msg sealne
<ryanakca>  Riddell okies
<Daskreech2> Anyone saw Troy's request?
<Riddell> yes
<Daskreech2> Anythoughts about implementing it?
<jjesse> which request wqas that?
<DaSkreech> Regarding Kubuntu removing Konqueror Menus
<DaSkreech> he was requesting a saner way of doing it and having it pushed upstream
<Riddell> DaSkreech: we already do it the most sane way, if there's no need for an option it shouldn't be there
<DaSkreech> Yeah I was trying to rationlize where the option would go
<Lucasg4> hello
<Lucasg4>  Algum do Brasil?
<DaSkreech> !br
<Riddell> !pt
<Riddell> bah, no bot
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigado.
* DaSkreech wins :)
<Riddell> oh, groovy
<Lucasg4> aff..
* Riddell notices Czessi, aplg|nb and Nightrose on http://wiki.froscon.de/wiki/KDE_room
<Nightrose> ;-) jep
* Nightrose is working on the slides
* aplg|nb is working on the amarok template :P
<Nightrose> aplg|nb: #12 was good
<Nightrose> use that one?
<Riddell> CDs are up for testing http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/daily/20070822.1/
<aplg|nb> Nightrose: markey doesn't like the fade, I don't either
<Nightrose> hmm k ;-)
<Riddell> Live CDs too http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/daily-live/20070822.1/
<Riddell> ah, jjesse, just in time to test some CDs
<Lure> Riddell: is kdebluetooth upgrade issue known?
<Lure> Riddell: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/34686/
<Riddell> Lure: nope, blame Tonio_
<Riddell> and upload a fix if you can
<Lure> Riddell: apt-get install -f seems to fix it, so I do not know if we should be concerned
<Lure> Riddell: and I am on business trip in US, so no time for any real work
<Lure> Riddell: btw, kontact still crashes here on Summary page
<Lure> Riddell: and I have basket installed (so it might be the same problem as manchicken's)
<Lure> Riddell: no, it still crashes if I remove basket :-(
<Riddell> it still should be fixed, poke Tonio_
<Lure> Riddell: ok, will ping him if I see him online
<allee> Lure: I doubt that libkbuetooth from 0.99 is API compatible with 1.0-* ;)  So we should kick upstream not Tonio_ :)
<Lure> allee: it was just packaing complaint, did not test it yet
<seele> Riddell: ping
<nixternal> howdy
<Riddell> hi seele
<seele> heya
<seele> so i have some non-American english questions
<seele> what is the difference between a git and a prat, and is there an american equivalent?
<Riddell> hmm, truly a deep question
<seele> lol
<jjesse> Riddell: sure can tribe5 or whatever?
<Riddell> a git would me more deliberatly malitious, while a prat would just be annoyingly silly
<seele> so an ass and an idiot?
<nixternal> I guess I am a prat then :)
<Riddell> seele: that would match indeed
<Riddell> jjesse: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/daily-live/20070822.1/ (or daily)
<seele> Riddell: ok.. one final question.. what does "wotcher" mean?  is it some kind of greeting?
<seele> (you'd think i'm learning a foreign language here)
<Riddell> seele: yes, it's a south of England informal greeting, popular in East Enders for example
<seele> on top of the accent, sometimes i think the germans are easier to understand ;)
<ScottK> seele: You are.  :-)
<Riddell> probably comes from "what's up"
<jjesse> Riddell: downlinad right now
<seele> hum
<seele> ok thanks.. i hope i wasn't distrubing anything too important for that ;)
<ScottK> Open Office works now.
<Riddell> and of course the correct term for "non-American english" is British English (or International, or Commonwealth)
<Riddell> ScottK: yay
<seele> British English.. i always thing of redcoats when i see that, hah
<seele> never heard of it called commonwealth before tho
<Riddell> it's not very common
<manchicken> Riddell: What about wrong English?  That's what we call it here :P
<manchicken> "It's spelled COLOR"
* manchicken trolls a bit.
<Riddell> color isn't remotely phoenetic
<manchicken> Sure it is..
<manchicken> "col-or"
* ryanakca wonders at the differences between Canadian English and British English
<manchicken> ryanakca: Does it matter?  They're both wrong :P
<manchicken> ryanakca: I think they stick a lot more French into their English since they're officially bilingual.
<jjesse_> stupdi wireless :(
<manchicken> (the Canadians that is)
<seele> Frenglish?
<manchicken> seele: Canadian :)
<seele> hehe
<ryanakca> nono... Franglais ...
<ryanakca> (french + english)
<seele> is French still considered the language of diplomacy?
<Riddell> together with english (you probably have both on your passport)
<Riddell> nixternal: fancy writing a story on the fridge pointing at the kubuntu parts of http://dot.kde.org/1187809926/ ?
<manchicken> seele: That's just what the French want you to believe.  It's part of their massive plan to conquer the world.
<Riddell> I seem to have had my privilages removed
<Riddell> jings, an American suggesting the French want to conquer the world..
<ScottK> Both seem to do fairly well at getting armies bogged down in distant lands to little apparent purpose.
<seele> manchicken: too bad Napolean thought it was a good idea to invade Russion in the middle of winter
<Riddell> awooga, it booted
<manchicken> seele: Yeah, but they've learned since then.  Now they just clothe themselves in Germans before invading.
<Riddell> huh?
<nixternal> Riddell: sure
<Riddell> manchicken: what's that a reference to?
<manchicken> Riddell: Does it really need to make sense?  I'd really prefer it if it didn't.
<Riddell> "No bluetooth adaptor found"  Tonio_ poke poke I don't want to see that on startup
<nixternal> I just got that error message
<Riddell> hmm, restricted drivers still starts up
<kwwii> everyone knows that the mastermind behind all these "conquer the world" strategies is Scotland ;-)
<nixternal> I thought the new OO.o was fixed
<Riddell> oh wait, it's ment to start up :)
<Riddell> kwwii: yes, we did such a great job colonising Panama
<ScottK> nixternal: It's fixed here.
<Riddell> OO works here, although the Copy toolbar icon is funky
<kwwii> Riddell: I always wondered why they named Nova Scotia such - was it the queens attempt at sucking up to
<kwwii> ...Scotland
<kwwii> ?
<nixternal> ScottK: I was just being a prat :D
* ScottK should have guessed.
<nixternal> it works here to, and now my volume control works again, however it is very silent
<ScottK> I did have to uninstall kdebluetooth to get the latest round of upgrades to complete.
<nixternal> I think Tonio_ has hooked up with a bluetooth vendor, because now when I log in, my computer says it can't find a blue tooth adapter and that I should run to my local computer store and purchase one :)
<ScottK> No bluetooth no the box, so it doesn't hurt any.
<nixternal> I just did an apt-get -f install to get the kdebluetooth to install
<ScottK> I just removed it.
<nixternal> I was going to go buy a cheapy usb bluetooth adapter, but I don't have anything to communicate with
<nixternal> Riddell: posted!
<nixternal> https://wiki.kubuntu.org/GutsyGibbon/Tribe5/Kubuntu
<nixternal> anyone have info to add in the blanks, put something there so I know what to write about later :)
<manchicken> http://www.fayerwayer.com/up/2007/04/bill_gates_ubuntu_mini.jpg
* nosrednaekim looks, is intrigued by title
<nosrednaekim> oh..i've seen that :)
<manchicken> That's nice, eh?
<nosrednaekim> yep..
<nosrednaekim> ever seen the one with Tux and the juice box saying "windows sucks best"?
<nixternal> the best one is tux with a fly swatter going after the butterfly
<nosrednaekim> haha
<nixternal> I always make that my wallpaper when I have to use a MS machine at school
<nosrednaekim> the one with tux and the bazooka with the smoked MS image on the hill is good too.
<nixternal> hahaha
<Riddell> desktop CD seems to be broken, I'll make new ones in a few hours
<nixternal> roger
<Tonio_> Riddell: yo
<Tonio_> Riddell: absolytlu no change concerning the "no adapters found"
<Tonio_> when did that change ?
<ScottK> Tonio_: Did you see the kubuntu-devel discussion about klamav from when you were gone?
<Tonio_> not yet, I'm just back to the computer
<ScottK> OK.
<ScottK> Tonio_: Bottom line is that the locally compiled clamav didn't turn out to play as nicely with the packaged one as I thought, so I uploaded it with your patch intact.
<Tonio_> ScottK: oki, great :-)
<Tonio_> allee, Lure, Riddell: package is merged with debian, I didn't change anything to the splitting process, so there is the issue...... and the issue is annoying, I agree
<ryanakca> hmm. javascript error from akregator (web page links from blogs/feeds opened in a tab):
<ryanakca> Could not start process Unable to create io-slave: klauncher said: Unknown protocol 'javascript'.
<ryanakca> Happens with kde-apps 'close preview screenshot of app' type tab, and with the zoom on the items in ubutu/canonical store...
<Tonio_> nixternal, Riddell: concerning the 'no bluetooth adapter found', as all my machines have embedded bluetooth, I missed that one :)
<Tonio_> Riddell: I'll patch that toonight and will had a conflict between libkbluetooth and kdebluetooth < binary-version
<Tonio_> that should fix the upgrade issue
<carbonfreeze> anyone having an issue passing vga= options to tribe4+ kernel? After doing dist-upgrade from 7.04 to 7.10, newer kernel just shows blank screen upon boot instead of verbose output. I have to remove vga= options to get a 640x480 fb.
<Riddell> #ubuntu-kernel might know more
<carbonfreeze> Riddell: thanks
#kubuntu-devel 2007-08-23
<jjesse> sorry don't have my gutsy build in front of it.... the two repositires now enabled by default are multiverse and universe or universe and restricted?
<Riddell> all of the above
<nixternal> multiverse and universe
<nixternal> hehe, ya, what da boss said
<Riddell> main too
<jjesse> best answer ever both :)
<nixternal> This weekend, listen to score tickets to see Lynyrd Skynyrd on 9/3 and ZZ Top on 9/11
<nixternal> OOH! Gotta start listening!
<jjesse> working on add-applications.xml and want to make sure i reference correctly
<angasule> hello, I have just found out there is no pppoe GUI tool, are there any plans to add one? every broadband ISP in my country uses pppoe...
<code_x> hello knetworkmanager isn't show any of my wireless AP's can anyone tell me why ?
<code_x> it work fine a yesterday
<ScottK> angasule: Not every.  As an example Verizon FIOS does not.
<angasule> ScottK: I said *my* country, despite your president's behaviour, your country doesn't own the world ;)
<ScottK> angasule: You are correct that you said that, but the fact that I mistook which country you are from does not excuse gratuitous insults.
<Riddell> new live CD images up
<Riddell> doesn't seem to boot X for me
<nixternal> same here
<ryanakca> Weee! eGroupWare Server is almost done
<nixternal> ryanakca: make my account "nixternal_is_da_man"
<nosrednaekim> pardon my ignorance, but what is the eGroupWare Server? I know it was mentioned int he mailing list.
<nixternal> Kolab I think, or at least I hope
<nixternal> but ryanakca would have more info about it
<ScottK> Not Kolab.
<ryanakca> it's eGroupWare
<ryanakca> I have to create the accounts in two places, mysql for the vmail, and then in egroupware... sure I could figure out how to write a script to create them at both places at once.. but I'm too lazy
<ryanakca> eGroupware + imap + calendar + todo + a couple othe features
<ryanakca> nixternal: kolab == evil
<nixternal> uh oh
<nixternal> Kolab is nice
<nixternal> I am starting to use it at home
<nosrednaekim> ah.. ok. I see.
<nosrednaekim> kind of like *ducks* Exchange
<ryanakca> nixternal: you are? from the repos?
<nixternal> nope, from their website
<ryanakca> oh... yeah
<ryanakca> hmm.
<ryanakca> They released a couple of months ago, right?
<ryanakca> hmm.
<ryanakca> oh well, egroupware works fine :)
<ryanakca> hmm. anybody working on packaging KAider? http://techbase.kde.org/Projects/Summer_of_Code/2007/Projects/KAider
<ryanakca> Hmm. for groupware usernames, what's best (John Smith:   jsmith@groupware.kubuntu.co.uk, john.smith@g.k.c.u, smith.john@groupware.kubuntu.co.uk, launchpad_id@g.k.c.u, john_s@g.k.c.u, or whatever you can think up) ?
<nosrednaekim> keeping it the same as launchpad would make thing a little less confusing. but what do I matter ;)
<nixternal> does anyone have some info for the release notes?
<LongPointyStick> we're releasing tribe 5!
<nixternal> kdesudo, what is new about it that it belongs in the release notes?
<nixternal> right now?
<ScottK> nixternal: Please continue to rerun the GPG thing.
<nixternal> my LiveCD won't even boot X, so we can't be releasing that
<ScottK> Special energy saver edition.
<nixternal> heh
<nixternal> LongPointyStick: are they planning on releasing Tribe 5 like right now
<nixternal> if they are, well then we don't have release notes
<LongPointyStick> nixternal: Riddell's not up yet
<ScottK> Riddell said something about spinning new CDs before going to bed.
<LongPointyStick> i've no idea on the cd status, and you'll hopefully release before i get a chance to look
<ScottK> They'll still need some testing.
<LongPointyStick> oh indeed, but i likely wont be doing it
* LongPointyStick has uni, then work
<LongPointyStick> so that' sgoing to knock out the next ~8 hours or so
<nixternal> same here...I would like to get the release notes done within the next hour, but I can't find info on the stuff that was added to the page
<nixternal> the last kdesudo upload I see was a month ago
<nixternal> what is the kdepim enterprise stuff?
<ScottK> The Kontact crashing feature works more regularly now.
<ScottK> OOO is in fact now working.  That's worth a mention.
<ScottK> Especially since you were so sarcastic about it last time.
<nixternal> ya, but there were subjects already added that I am trying to work on first
<ScottK> Man.
<ScottK> You ask for stuff.
<ScottK> I give you stuff.
<ScottK> You complain.
<nixternal> that is easy stuff to add, there is a list of undocumented subjects though
<nixternal> is the k-r-m installed by default?
<ryanakca> kubuntu-restricted-modules ?
<ryanakca> w00t, egroupware works... I'll create accounts for testers, and then I'll have apg generate a pile of passwords for accounts :)
* ryanakca --> bed
<nixternal> BAHHHHHHH!
<ScottK> BOOHHHH
<nixternal> now I can't even connect to the wiki
<ScottK> It's fine from here.  That's odd.
* nixternal is dead tired
<nixternal> possible to hold the release off for a day? :)
<ScottK> How can you be tired? Riddell's been sleeping for hours now.
<nixternal> 8 hours of class, 2 hours of teaching, 4 hours of homework, and I have to be up in 6 hours
<nixternal> who unplugged the wiki?
<Tm_T> I did
<nixternal> I think Riddell has them do this every time now the night of release just to make me sweat :)
<Tm_T> I needed it in my hot bath
<nixternal> haha
<nixternal> dist-upgrade went smoothly on my server
<Tm_T> https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu
<Tm_T> works here
<nixternal> I figured it would take a while to go from feisty to gutsy, so I went to watch TV, and came back...only took 4 minutes
<nixternal> it works, but you can't edit it
<Tm_T> I see
<nixternal> ya, I am stuck with release note loss again
<nixternal> hey, I guess my work on the release notes will not happen
<nixternal> seems the server will be down for at least an hour, and there is no way I can stay awake that long
* nixternal hugs klipper!!!!
<nixternal> anyone have a heads up on the KDE PIM Enterprise branch? what is so special about it?
<nixternal> ScottK: what was the other thing you said to pimp? I forgot
<nixternal> gpg of course
<nixternal> oh, OO.o
<nixternal> it finally works! :)
<nixternal> I don't see the "popcon" stats in Adept
<nixternal> anything I need to do?
<nixternal> never mind, I was looking at *manager and not *installer
<nixternal> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GutsyGibbon/Tribe5/Kubuntu
<nixternal> I have completed the release notes to the best of my current ability. There is still the KDE PIM Enterprise stuff that needs to be written up as well as the KDE Sudo information...so please, Riddell or anyone else, could you please add it...thanks guys and sorry for my screw ups on this one
<nixternal> g'nite
* nixternal goes to bed
<Tonio_> hi
<Tonio_> Riddell: please ping when arround concerning kdebluetooth :)
<Riddell> ping Tonio_
<Tonio_> Riddell: hey how are you ? :)
<Riddell> alive, alert, awake and enthusiastic
<Tonio_> Riddell: I saw your comments yesterday
<Tonio_> Riddell: I just patched to remove the "no device found", I couldn't see that one as all my machines are bluetooth enabled
<Tonio_> Riddell: concerning the file conflict, that's just due to the debian sync
<Tonio_> Riddell: I just added a conflict between libkbluetooth and kdebluetooth < 1, so that should fix
<Tonio_> Riddell: I'll upload right now
<Riddell> and replaces?
<Tonio_> it doesn't replaces, as there is also a kdebluetooth package
<Tonio_> the package is now split in 2 parts, which results the file conflict....
<Riddell> it does replace, it has an overlapping file
<Tonio_> hum.... I'm more used to use replace when a package is renamed or so
<Tonio_> well if you beleive that's needed I can had that too
* Tonio_ rereads the debian packaging guide on that point
<Riddell> generally you use c/r together
<Tonio_> yeah, but I never did that in that precise context
<Tonio_> Riddell:
<Tonio_> Conflicts: kdebluetooth ( < ${binary:Version} )
<Tonio_> Replaces: kdebluetooth ( < ${binary:Version} )
<Tonio_> should do the trick I guess
<Riddell> << not <
<Tonio_> true
<Tonio_> Riddell: about the "no device blabla" message, I would have a different approach
<Tonio_> Riddell: it can be interesting to know if a device is found or not in my opinion, and the problem is more that kbluetooth should autostart
<Tonio_> no reason to use it if you don't use bluetooth right ? ;)
<Riddell> you might insert a device
<Tonio_> Riddell: what would you prefer between patching this error message, or removing kbluetooth autostart ?
<Tonio_> Riddell: yeah but if you do, you might start kdebluetooth the very first time, which makes sense (same way on windows or osx, were you have to enable bluetooth then)
<Tonio_> that would make sense I guess
<Tonio_> on the other hand, I never saw a bluetooth device that doesn't work on linux so...... maybe just removing the functionnality is enough
<Riddell> I'd think that if you have a bluetooth device, it should just work
<Riddell> no need to start anything
<Tonio_> okay
<Tonio_> Riddell: btw there is something I can't test, but I'd like too
<Tonio_> Riddell: what in the systray when no device is inserted ? do you see the icon ?
<Tonio_> ideal would be that the icon only shows when the device is detected, but I can't test how that works....
<Tonio_> I may suggest that to _stefans_ ;)
<Tonio_> Riddell: fancy testing the je building kbluetooth packages then ?
<Tonio_> Riddell: one last thing : http://paste.tonio.homelinux.org/479
<Tonio_> Riddell: as you can see the app quits when no device is detected
<Tonio_> Riddell: means you have to restart kbluetooth when you plug the device.... that's different of the way previous versions did work
<Tonio_> Riddell: with the old versions you could just plug the device and start using it..... you might not like the way this works btw :)
<Riddell> that does seem like a step back
<Riddell> je building?
<Tonio_> Riddell: yeah, doesn't allow hotplug of the device.... bad thing
<Tonio_> I'm just building it so you can test for the error message and file conflict on upgrade
<Tonio_> Riddell: I'll ask _stefans_ to have a look at that hotplug thing and icon hiding, shouldn't be that hard to do for a developper :)
<Tonio_> Riddell: have a usb bluetooth key for testing or not ?
<Tonio_> Riddell: as the app quits when no device is detected, I wondered what happens i the device is unpluged while kbluetooth works....
<Tonio_> Riddell: looking at the code, it "should" be able to detect the device on hotplug....
<allee> Tonio_: hi,  about bt autostart.  Can't we use try_exec (sp?) and check if hciconfig return any output if yes start kbt.  When inserting an USB stick it should be possible to start kbt
<Tonio_> allee: seems sensible indeed
<Riddell> Tonio_: no, I don't have any bluetooth stuff
<Tonio_> allee: btw we should test with DBusHcid I guess :)
<Tonio_> Riddell: oki
<Tonio_> allee: have a pc without bluetooth and a usb key ?
<Tonio_> allee: no problem with kbt autostart in fact, as long as the icon dynamically shows when a device is inserted imho
<Tonio_> allee: the point is that I'm unsure if the device detection is only performed when kbluetooth is started
<Tonio_> allee: what about playing with dbus/event.d ?
<Tonio_> allee: should be possible to detect a usb key has been inserted and then start kbluetooth I suspect
<allee> Tonio_: yes, my familie pc is one of the old ones without BT that uses an AVM BT stick.   But all Dell Latitude allows you to switch of BT via hotkey
<Tonio_> allee: what if you unplug the device while kbluetooth is running, and then wait a bit and replug the device ?
<allee> Tonio_: I busy right now, but I'll test later to boot without BT turned on and after login to switch it on
<Tonio_> allee: sure :)
<Tonio_> allee: I guess we whould look at dbus to autostart kbluetooth
<allee> argl, my gutsy Dell laptop if the old one without BT.  I'll see if I'll can find an BT stick later
<Tonio_> allee: oki kool :)
<Tonio_> anyhone knows where the oxygen icons have gone ? I can't find them...
<Riddell> into kde 4?
<Tonio_> Riddell: yeah but I wondered which branch :)
<Riddell> trunk
<Riddell> kdebase/runtime
<Tonio_> super thanks ;)
<mhb> good afternoon
<mhb> it's silent today
<Riddell> grumble, tribe, grumble
<Riddell> feel free to start testing CDs
<mhb> Riddell: roger
<mhb> ScottK: ping
<ScottK> Pong
<ScottK> mhb: ^^
<nixternal> mornin'
* Hobbsee waves
<manchicken> Howdy Hobbsee :)
<mhb> hi all
<mhb> ScottK: you told me you could do some more triaging for bug 133218
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 133218 in restricted-manager "restricted-manager-kde crashed with TypeError in description()" [Medium,Incomplete]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/133218
<mhb> ScottK: I'm not able to reproduce it with the latest packages (and the reporter can't too), so could you help me a bit?
<ScottK> mhb: I'm just waking up, but let me go check and make sure r-m-k is still dead.
<ScottK> mhb: Yep. Still dies here.
<mhb> ScottK: fully updated?
<ScottK> As of yesterday.  Let me check.
<mhb> ScottK: also, could you tell me what restricted drivers does your system need? If you're not sure, you could install restricted-manager (the GNOME one) and tell from that.
<ScottK> Yep
<ScottK> Mine is just the modem and the wireless card.
<ScottK> No video.
<mhb> ScottK: broadcom?
* ScottK looks
<ScottK> Atheros
<ScottK2> mhb: Atheros Communications, Inc. AR5212 802.11abg NIC (rev 01)
<mhb> thanks
<nixternal> Riddell: do you have a quick second to provide info on kdesudo and kde pim enterprise so I can finish up the release notes?
<nixternal> I just installed r-m-k on my laptop...it has the broadcom firmware listed, but I am not using that as it breaks my machine and lirc...what exactly is lirc?
<Riddell> kdesudo replaces kdesu and means your password will be remembered for 15 minutes (or whatever you set sudo to)
<nixternal> oh, rock on
<Riddell> kdepim enterprise is a branch of kdepim with lots of fixes
<Riddell> I don't actually have much more detail than that however
<nixternal> that's groovy, more info than I had :)
<mhb> nixternal: lirc is a bug
<Riddell> the maintainer has left irc alas
<nixternal> mhb: hehe, OK
<mhb> nixternal: kernel bug, to be exact
<mhb> nixternal: I was told BenC is working on it
<nixternal> I noticed that on my desktop as well I think
<mhb> nixternal: I think most of the machines are affected, mine too
<mhb> ScottK2: the bug is coming from lrm_driver, which is a handler for restricted kernel modules.
<mhb> ScottK2: could you please tell me all restricted kernel module names you use? I mean the names you can modprobe.
<ScottK> Give me the command line magic you want me to do and I will do it.
<nixternal> ScottK: have you added anything else to the gpg stuff with kdepim?
<ScottK> No.  It's the same.
<tmske> I installed cElementtree on kubuntu gutsy but python can't find it
<nixternal> roger that
<ScottK> tmske: Feisty or Gutsy?
<tmske> ScottK: Gutsy
<ScottK> celementtree is included in Python 2.5, so the Gutsy version of the old external module is only built for Python 2.4.  This is by design.
<tmske> ScottK: if it is included, then how can I use it from python?
<mhb> Riddell: have you fixed the pop-up on Live CD?
<Riddell> mhb: no, it didn't work for some reason
<ScottK> tmske: There is a slightly different path/syntax so code made for the old module may need some small changed.
<ScottK> tmske: Consult the Python docs.  I don't recall the details.
<tmske> ScottK: ok thanks
<ScottK> tmske: In Feisty the external module was built for 2.5 as a transition measure.
<ScottK> Code should be updated to work properly with Python 2.5 for Gutsy.
<nixternal> wow, I am reading the Tribe 4 Feedback...scary
<nixternal>  * Definitely, one of the most important missing programs in kubuntu is FireFox, Why?
<ScottK> Sorry I can't be more specifi.
<ScottK> specific
<nixternal> whatever we do, please never include firefox :)
<mhb> <ignore>well I'd love a Gecko-based KDE browser</ignore>
<Riddell> qt 4.4 will have webkit
<tmske> I'm trying to install bazaar on gutsy, but aptitude and apt-get ask for the cdrom to install from
<nixternal> yessir!
<Riddell> tmske: remove the CD entry in software-properties-kde (and ask in #kubuntu)
<tmske> Riddell: thanks
<nixternal> OK, release notes are about as finished as I can do...I am in the middle of waking up before heading off to the uni to learn how to destroy computers with my elite java madness
<nixternal> I guess you can say that they will be ready for release after one last spell check here
<Riddell> nixternal: I added an entry for kvkbd
<Riddell> a screenshot might be good
<nixternal> roger, let me type something up and get a...you got it! :)
<ScottK2> mhb: How do I tell which modules are actually restricted?
<Riddell> run restricted-manager
<ScottK2> OK.  I'll do it that way.
<ScottK2> mhb: Cool.  restricted-manager crashed for me too, but in a different way.
<mhb> ScottK2: yeah, I noticed a duplicate one for the GNOME one
<mhb> ScottK2: it's an issue of the backend
<ScottK2> It's a different error though.
<nixternal> kvkbd stuff added!
<ScottK2> and crashes yet differently if I sudo restricted-manager
<mhb> ScottK2: could you post your crashes as a comment to the bug?
<nixternal> Riddell: when are we expecting the Tribe release?
<ScottK2> Actually apport is helping me file new bugs for them.  I'll give you the numbers.
<ScottK2> mhb: Bug #134264
<ubotu> Bug 134264 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/134264 is private
<Riddell> When the hurlyburly's done
<Riddell> nixternal: When the battle's lost and won
<nixternal> OK...I am about to head off to class, but seeing it is the first day, I am hoping for it to be early, so I will be available once again in a few hours to help out
<Riddell> have fun
<nixternal> gee, thanks :)
<mhb> Riddell: how do you workaround adept_notifier in Live CD?
<ScottK2> mhb: Bug #134268 is the other one.  It's a dupe, but I went ahead and uploaded it so it would get retraced.
<Riddell> mhb: same was I do restricted-manager
<Riddell> neither seems to work though
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 134268 in restricted-manager "restricted-manager crashed with TypeError in description()" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134268
<ScottK2> mhb: Let me know if you need anything else.
<mhb> ScottK2: thanks, I will
<sahin_w> When tribe5 will be released?
<sahin_w> Im wondering, because I'm working on the hungarian translation.
<gnomefreak> sahin_w: testing ISOs atm afaik
<sahin_w> I mean I'm currently translating nixternal work.
<Riddell> sahin_w: a few hours
<sahin_w> Riddell: I'm nealy done with the translation of the announcment.
<sahin_w> I'm just working on the Kubuntu one, because I'm a kubuntu user. ;-)
<Riddell> :)
<ryanakca> mhb: Would you be interested in testing egroupware?
<mhb> ryanakca: why not
* ryanakca sets it up
<ryanakca> hey kwwii_
<kwwii> hi ryanakca
<\sh> moins kwwii
<kwwii> moin moin
<D_Cent> hi
<D_Cent> is there a qt-class for displaying directories and files in a listbox?
<\sh> QFileDialog?
<D_Cent> \sh: not that.. i mean something that I can have in a mainwindow
<\sh> D_Cent, check dolphin or kommander...if there is something...if not, you have to redevelop them or reuse some classes from kommander
<\sh> s/kommander/krusader/ i mean
<D_Cent> i use qt3-designer
<D_Cent> i mean something like this: http://intelcentino.in.fujnpic.de/gftp.png
<D_Cent> oh... wrong link... http://intelcentino.in.funpic.de/gftp.png
<D_Cent> that's gtk, but there must be the same for qt somewhere :-/
<\sh> not that I know of
<D_Cent> hm...
<\sh> D_Cent, write one class for kde ;)
<D_Cent> lol... the program i am writing on should have been simple :P
<D_Cent> hm... krusader uses want i want to use
<ryanakca> nixternal: did you see ' We are also talking about a KDE PIM Enterprise branch, which is supposed to be the base for those who need a really stable branch for enterprise use, for example the Kolab people' from http://kdedevelopers.org/taxonomy/term/11 ?
<ryanakca> hmm. address book from egroupware works in kontact :D
<mhb> ryanakca: is egroupware working yet?
<ryanakca> mhb: yes
<ryanakca> mhb: only thing that isn't is sending mail
<ryanakca> mhb: the error was port 993 instead of 143 in the config (I'm using mail login)
<mhb> ryanakca: great
<ScottK> ryanakca: Those ports aren't for sending mail.
<ryanakca> ScottK: no, but it logs in using imap...
<ryanakca> ScottK: At least I think it does. From what I understand.
<ScottK> OK.  Just making sure.
<ScottK> Please use the SSL version otherwise you'll be sending unencrypted passwords around.
<ryanakca> starttls & tls = encrypted?
<ScottK> Yes
* ryanakca nods
<ScottK> SSL ~ TLS
* ryanakca nods
<ScottK> TLS being the newer version of essentially the same thing.
<ScottK> Also you'll want to not allow SSL v2 as it's pretty well worthless.
<ScottK> Dunno if that's a default or not.
<ScottK> Just something to look into.
* ryanakca nods
* ryanakca is currently trying to figure out this postfix error:
<ryanakca> "Aug 23 09:08:20 groupware postfix/smtpd[7447] : NOQUEUE: reject: RCPT from groupware.kubuntu.co.uk[10.118.12.2] : 554 5.7.1 <ryanakca@gmail.com>: Relay access denied; from=<ryanakca@groupware.kubuntu.co.uk> to=<ryanakca@gmail.com> proto=ESMTP helo=<groupware.kubuntu.co.uk>
<ScottK> ryanakca: Have you done Postfix stuff before?
<ryanakca> ScottK: somewhat. Minimal/slim to none
<mhb> ryanakca: how about a new account for me?
<mhb> ryanakca: Account expired here
<ScottK> OK.  Postfix has a lot of moving parts.
<ryanakca> mhb: no, just means your login expired
<ryanakca> login/session
<ryanakca> log in and voila
<ScottK> ryanakca: Please pastebing the output of postconf -n
<mhb> ryanakca: no
<mhb> ryanakca: it means it won't let me log in
<ryanakca> ah
<ryanakca> http://pastebin.ca/668185
* ScottK looks
<ryanakca> mhb: try again?
<ScottK> ryanakca: DId you auth with SMTP auth before sending that message?
<ryanakca> ScottK: you mean did egroupware auth? hmm, should be in log, correct?
<ryanakca> nope
<ScottK> smtpd_recipient_restrictions = permit_mynetworks, permit_sasl_authenticated, reject_unauth_destination means you have to either send from mynetworks or be sasl authenticated.
<ScottK> Message came from 10.118.12.2
<ScottK> mynetworks = 127.0.0.0/8
<ScottK> So, not smtp auth, no message gets out.
<ryanakca> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/34814/
* ScottK looks
* ryanakca nods
<ScottK> 10.118.12.2 is the IP of your box, right?
* ryanakca nods
<ryanakca> And... I'm the only host on the subnet, so I guess I could add my subnet to 'mynetworks'?
<ScottK> Adding 10.118.12.2 to mynetworks would solve the problem, but would also allow any application on that box to send mail without restriction.  Is that what you want?
<mhb> ryanakca: I'm in
<ryanakca> nope
<ScottK> Alternatively if you could convince egroupware to send to Postfix via 127. something that would solve it too.
<ryanakca> mhb: good :D
<ryanakca> via port 127?
<ryanakca> What's there?
<ScottK> Not port, IP address.
<ScottK> 127.0.0.0/8 is already in mynetworks.
<ryanakca> ah
<ryanakca> ok
<ryanakca> hmm.
<ryanakca> wee ;) it works :)
<ryanakca> mind you, if adding 10.118.12.2 would allow any app on the box to send mail without restriction, wouldn't 127.0.0.0/8 allow any app as well? (The app could connect to localhost instead of outside IP)
<ScottK> It's pretty much the same, you're right.
<ScottK> ryanakca: What is virtual_overquota_bounce in your main.cf?
* ryanakca wonders if he should bother with an AUP. All people connecting are trusted Ubuntero's (so they've already signed some kind of agreement)
<ryanakca> ScottK: it's a VDA patch so that when the user goes over quota, their message bounces, along with a note saying that the user's quota has reached it's limit
<ryanakca> http://vda.sourceforge.net/
<ScottK> ryanakca: There's a reason the VDA patch is not in the Postfix main release.
<ryanakca> s/message/incomming messages/g
<ryanakca> oh?
* ryanakca listens closely
<ScottK> Yes, it has been reviewed by the postfix devs and did not meet their quality standards.
<ryanakca> Ah. Herm. So, what should I do? cut out the quota lines from main.cf, and revert to standard postfix?
<ScottK> Additionally what happens when some address on your box gets full because it got hit by a spam run and you start sending bounce messages to random forged e-mail addresses used by spammers?
<ScottK> You need to be very careful in your setup.
<ScottK> Once you 250 after the last . in DATA the message is yours.  Don't send bounces back onto the internet.  You'll get yourself blacklisted.
* ryanakca nods
<ScottK> Bounces to forged addresses, are, for example, reportable spam at spamcop.
* ryanakca will cut it out and go back to default postfix
<ryanakca> Is there another quota system that just drops the message? I assume dropping the bounce lines from main.cf could also stop bounces, but keep quota?
<ScottK> I'm not sure what happens then.  I've never used the VDA patch.
<ScottK> What I would do if I were you is think through what you are trying to accomplish and then go over to #ubuntu-server and very nicely ask lamont how he would recommend doing what you want to do.  Lamont is the Debian/Ubuntu Postfix maintainer and knows more about this in his little finger than I do.
<ScottK> Lamont is also a reasonably approachable guy.
* ryanakca nods
<ryanakca> plan out/write out what I'm trying to accomplish and then ask him?
<ScottK> Yes.
<ryanakca> ok
* ryanakca nods
<ScottK> Don't worry about quotas is another option.
<ryanakca> hmm. yeah
<ryanakca> I guess. I have /var sectioned off, so that if we do get spammed, it wouldn't take over the whole system... but I do wish I had thought of sectioning /var/vmail instead of just /var & /var/log
<mhb> ScottK: so you don't know how the atheros module is called?
<mhb> ScottK: that bug report has 7 duplicates, so it's getting mighty urgent
<ScottK> mhb: I can give you lscpi outputs
<ScottK> Not sure what else I can do.
<ScottK> When it comes to kernel stuff I am a user, not a developer.  Let me know what you want me to do and I will do it.
<mhb> Riddell: you're the apport admin?
<mhb> apport-qt
<Riddell> moi?
<Riddell> I don't have much to do with apport actually
<mhb> Riddell: who created apport-qt then?
<Riddell> a friend of pitti's
<mhb> Riddell: ah
<mhb> Riddell: is there someone maintaining it?
<Riddell> mhb: nope
<Riddell> although it's only a frontend, it shouldn't need much maintenance
<mhb> Riddell: there's a error in the English description
<mhb> Riddell: "... can be send"...
<mhb> an error
<Riddell> send me a patch if you want
<ryanakca> ScottK: hmm. http://groupware.kubuntu.co.uk/~ryan/plan.html
* ScottK looks
<ScottK> ryanakca: My head is kind of buried in another problem at the moment, so I don't have a real opinion.  Let me try again later.
<ryanakca> ScottK: sure :)
<nixternal> yay, tornado sirens are getting ready to go...I am going offline for a bit for safety
<danimo> hi
<danimo> Riddell: ping?
* mode/#kubuntu-devel [+o Mez]  by ChanServ
* mode/#kubuntu-devel [+t]  by Mez
* mode/#kubuntu-devel [-o Mez]  by ChanServ
<Riddell> danimo: hi
<danimo> Riddell: kontact crashes, and so does kmail.
<danimo> Riddell: kontact on startup (reported by others, too), kmail during mail fetch
<Riddell> well, it's pradeepto's branch, blame him :)
<danimo> Riddell: ah, you switched there just recently? I was surprised
<danimo> Riddell: does kubuntu have useful debugging packages?
<danimo> Riddell: and if so, where are they?
<aplg|nb> danimo: same question I asked a week ago ^_^
<aplg|nb> they are well hidden
<Riddell> danimo: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel-announce/2007-August/000330.html
<Riddell> well hidden with an announcement on the -announce list?
<aplg|nb> Riddell: I always get lost searching for mails
<Riddell> it's on KubuntuFiles too
<danimo> Riddell: who would look on announcement mailinglists? :)
<danimo> seriously, I can't subscribe to everything
* aplg|nb can, did, br0ke and had to take a half year vacation from floss
<danimo> Riddell: do I have to do anything in particular to get the debug version?
<danimo> something went very wront
<danimo> wrong
<Riddell> what went wrong?
<danimo> kontact cant even talk to the dcop server
<danimo> it just hangs and sits there
<Riddell> you should just install <package>-dbgsym and it should just work
<danimo> Riddell: I think thats unrelated
<lucky_lucas> Hi, does anyone knows if the 6.7 ati driver will be release instead of 6.6.193 since it has randr 1.2 support
<lucky_lucas> I mean will it be in (K)ubuntu
<jhutchins_wk> !maint usbmgr
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about maint usbmgr - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Riddell> you'd need to ask an X packager (bryce on #u-d)
<jhutchins_wk> !m usbmgr
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about m usbmgr - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<lucky_lucas> Riddell:  ok thanks
<jhutchins_wk> Bother.  What's the correct format for maint?
<ryanakca> jhutchins_wk: the maintainer is Ubuntu MOTU Developers <ubuntu-motu@lists.ubuntu.com>
<jhutchins_wk> ryanakca: Thanks, but I was wondering what the ubotu command was.
<jhutchins_wk> For some reason, attempting to install usbmgr uninstalls a bunch of the system.  Doesn't look right.
* ryanakca shrugs
<jhutchins_wk> It's in the current release repos, so if this is wrong it's a bit urgent.
<ryanakca> Hmm. for groupware usernames, what's best (John Smith:   jsmith@groupware.kubuntu.co.uk, john.smith@g.k.c.u, smith.john@groupware.kubuntu.co.uk, launchpad_id@g.k.c.u, john_s@g.k.c.u, or whatever you can think up) ?
<jhutchins_wk> ryanakca: I'd go with john.smith
<ryanakca> jhutchins_wk: just makes emails a bit more tedious to type out... seeing that some people have rather long names
<jhutchins_wk> ryanakca: Well, you can try abbreviating them or limiting the number of characters, but the world in general seems to be moving to the dot-seperated full name standard.
<jhutchins_wk> ryanakca: Really depends on the size of your org and how many distinct names you need.
<Vaelen> At my last job I had a unix username of andyou01 and an email address of andrew.young@...  It was nicer to send andrew.young@... than andyou01@...
<Riddell> hmm
* mode/#kubuntu-devel [+o Riddell]  by ChanServ
* ..[topic/#kubuntu-devel:Riddell] : Welcome to #kubuntu-devel | Merge! http://merges.ubuntu.com | Bugs! https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-team/+packagebugs | KDE 4.0 beta 1 -- http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde4-beta1.php | Tribe 5 out
* mode/#kubuntu-devel [-t]  by Riddell
* mode/#kubuntu-devel [-o Riddell]  by ChanServ
<ryanakca> Riddell, kwwii__ Any preference?
<Riddell> yes, I prefer sleep!
<ryanakca> hehe :)
<Riddell> launchpad ids seem fine
<ryanakca> night Riddell :D
* ryanakca nods
<ryanakca> Full name show up in the address book anyways
* ..[topic/#kubuntu-devel:Riddell] : Welcome to #kubuntu-devel | Bugs! https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-team/+packagebugs | KDE 4.0 beta 1 -- http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde4-beta1.php | Tribe 5 out
<kwwii__> ryanakca: erm, I appear to have missed that...opinion on what?
<kwwii__> my network went down shortly
<ryanakca> kwwii: "Hmm. for groupware usernames, what's best (John Smith:   jsmith@groupware.kubuntu.co.uk, john.smith@g.k.c.u, smith.john@groupware.kubuntu.co.uk, launchpad_id@g.k.c.u, john_s@g.k.c.u, or whatever you can think up) ?"
<kwwii> I think that launchpad ids would be best
* ryanakca nods
<mhb> Riddell: you rock man
<mhb> Riddell: congratulations for the Tribe 5 (and sorry for the nixternal-like phrase above :o)
#kubuntu-devel 2007-08-24
<ryanakca> phew, finished creating the accounts on egroupware, now I just need to create the maildirs, set the passwords, and mail out the account info
<mhb> ryanakca: nice work
<ryanakca> mhb: I can see your appointment / meeting :)
<mhb> ryanakca: great
<ryanakca> mhb: still awake?
<mhb> ryanakca: barely
<ryanakca> If so, and you want to test kontact, fire it up, click on Contacts, Add..., XML-RPC, and then configure it as following https://groupware.kubuntu.co.uk/~ryan/kontact.png (substitude ryanakca with 'mhb')
<ryanakca> same for calendar
<mhb> ryanakca: nice!
<mhb> ryanakca: if I edit the contacts, will the edits get merged with the egroupware server?
<ryanakca> yep
<ryanakca> you just have to hit the sync button when you're done (see the swirly blue icon)
<mhb> ryanakca: it would be nice to have a LP-confirmed email address first, then the eGroupware email
<ryanakca> Yeah
<mhb> ryanakca: I can't find the sync button, though
<ryanakca> mhb: under edit
<ryanakca> there's a card, to the right a blue circle, and to the right of the circle a pencil on paper?
<mhb> ryanakca: I must be stupid, do you have a screenshot?
<ryanakca> sure
<ryanakca> https://groupware.kubuntu.co.uk/~ryan/kontact1.png
<ryanakca> That's in calendar
<ryanakca> but it's at theh same place under contacts, just a sec
<ryanakca> refresh kontact1.png
<mhb> ryanakca: no such icon there
<ryanakca> really? wierd.
<ryanakca> Have a screenie?
<mhb> ryanakca: could it be that I don't have enough rights to edit the contacts?
<ryanakca> hmm. dunno, give me a screenie... should work.
<mhb> ryanakca: http://image.bayimg.com/dagagaabe.jpg
<ryanakca> Ok. Wierd.
<ryanakca> Herm.
<ryanakca> Can you edit contacts threw the web interface?
<mhb> ryanakca: nope
<mhb> ryanakca: which made me think
<mhb> I don't have enough rights
<ryanakca> hmm. I'll look into it.
<ryanakca> Herm.
<ryanakca> I guess it's to prevent someone from editing system wide contacts
<mhb> ryanakca: okay, I'll look into sleeping in the meantime.
<ryanakca> see yah
* ryanakca should probably do the same thing
<ryanakca> night ;)
<ryanakca> freeflying: Hey
<freeflying> ryanakca: hi
<ryanakca> umm, are you willing to help me test the egroupware server?
<freeflying> ryanakca: what can I do for you?
<ryanakca> ok, just a sec, I'll create your account
<nixternal> survived today's storm...whicked storm, lots of damage, but everyone is OK
<Vaelen> So what is the egroupware server?
<ryanakca> Vaelen: it's a way to figure out meeting times and set a global todo list for kubuntu members... with the added bonus of imap email
<Vaelen> Is it web based, or does it integrate with Kontact?
<ryanakca> both
<ryanakca> bug 133857
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 133857 in kdepim "In gutsy, kontact now crashes on startup (SIGSEGV)" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/133857
<ryanakca> freeflying: see manchicken's workaround ^^
<freeflying> ryanakca: ok
<Vaelen> So how does one go about getting involved with kubuntu or kde development in general?
<ryanakca> well, for Kubuntu, you can start out packaging, or writing documentation... or triaging bugs... I started out with translations.
<ryanakca> Vaelen: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/HelpingKubuntu
<ryanakca> you could also answer questions on #ubuntu or #kubuntu
<ryanakca> Vaelen: http://www.ubuntu.com/community/participate if you want to participate in Ubuntu as well
<Vaelen> ryanakca: Thanks! I'll see what I can help out with.
<Vaelen> I'm running kubuntu-devel right now.
<Vaelen> And I'm especially looking forward to KDE4.
* ryanakca nods :)
<Vaelen> ryanakca: What language did you work on translations for?
<ryanakca> Vaelen: french
<Vaelen> Ah, cool.  I'm a linguistics student, and I managed a translation project at IBM for a year or two, so I find that all very interesting.
<Vaelen> But I don't speak any other languages well enough to translate anything into them.
<ryanakca> cool :D
* Vaelen is away: Reading to my daughter...
* Vaelen is away: Gone away for now.
* Vaelen is back.
<ryanakca>  wicked thunderstorm out, I'm unplugging this, and going back to bed :)
<danimo> Riddell: just installing the debug packages doesn't yield a useful backtrace at all :(
<Riddell> danimo: how about poingint LD_LIBRARY_PATH at wherever they install to?
<danimo> Riddell: you said it should just work :)
<danimo> Riddell: there is even a special binary, which I however cannot launch
<danimo> Riddell: will look into it
<danimo> tnx
<vprints> does the new kubuntu restricted manager get the translation strings from th restricted-manager package or some other package
<Riddell> vprints: you'd have to ask mhb, but it should do
<vprints> Ridell, thanks.
<manchicken> Man, adept has a lot of critics, but very few people willing to actually work on adept or something better.  That sort of thing just gets really old.
<\sh> manchicken, adept is a monster
* ScottK considers apt something better and is happy.
<manchicken> \sh: I don't think it's anywhere near as bad as folks say.
<ScottK> manchicken: I think it's pretty decent in general, I just find it slow and so don't bother.
<manchicken> I think it brings a lot of functionality to the table.
<ScottK> Agreed.
<\sh> manchicken, it's big, takes too long to load, and is written by a RedHat ,-)
<manchicken> Either way, if people don't want adept anymore, I'm willing to work with something else.  I'm just getting bored with the rather consistent criticism from folks who won't do anything to help.
<\sh> manchicken, no serious...the "takes too long to load" is right...and it has too much of functionality (IMHO)
<manchicken> \sh: And I'm willing to look at something else :)
<\sh> manchicken, idea was (even during montreals ubuntu meeting) to write something like update-manager for gtk and qt (just like ubiquity, a working backend, and two frontends)
<manchicken> \sh: But I'm not willing to listen to the same criticism over and over again with no ideas on how to fix the problem.... especially on kubuntu-users.
<manchicken> \sh: I think that's a good idea.
<manchicken> \sh: Common code among the buntus makes sense to me.
<\sh> manchicken, regarding a chat with mvo during UBZ it is not difficult...reading the update-manager code from mvo it's a mess right now, and needs some refactoring
<manchicken> \sh: And I'd even be willing to help hack something like that.
<\sh> python-apt is not difficult to learn....
* \sh needs more time off from work ,-)
<\sh> let's see if my wife is giving me time of from private life
<manchicken> I don't mind picking up python to help out with this.
<manchicken> Especially since I've got my new System76 in the truck speeding its way towards me as we speak.
<manchicken> :)
<\sh> manchicken, python-qt is simple...if you know c++ qt libs you know pyqt/pykde syntax
<manchicken> Naw, I don't know python itself.
<manchicken> Shouldn't be hard though.
<manchicken> Ruby was simple, I've been hacking Perl forever, and I picked C++ back up in a weekend.
<manchicken> Python should be a cake-walk.
<\sh> hehe...riddell didn't know python in former times as well, and he hacked ubiquity ,-)
<Hobbsee> bah, you people suck.
<manchicken> Proof positive that one language is as good as another.
<manchicken> Except Java.
* Hobbsee seems to find *all* programming difficult.
<Hobbsee> then again, it probably doesnt help that i'm still doing the first language.
<manchicken> Hobbsee: Nonsense, you'd make an excellent hacker!
<manchicken> Hobbsee: It just takes a lot of boring sittin and figuring stuff out at first.  Very frustrating.
<Hobbsee> manchicken: yeah, true.
<manchicken> I remember when I first learned to hack.  I was about 8, and I only really stuck it out because my dad was helping me out.
<Hobbsee> at 8.  i'm jealous.
<\sh> programming is easy...just start with: try to explain an idiot how a coffee machine works...from top to bottom or bottom to top...depends what style you like...so write this doc into pseudo code like "if idiot.listens():\t print "This is a coffee machine"
<Hobbsee> we only *started* doing programming last year.
<manchicken> Stuff like that is always more fun when you've got someone else helping.
<manchicken> Hobbsee: I didn't wait for school to teach me.  I don't even really believe formal education will do me any good.
<\sh> now replace "idiot" with "computer" and you developed your first program ,-)
<manchicken> I don't do the "sit down, shut up, and pay attention" thing very well.
<Hobbsee> manchicken: well, true.
<manchicken> \sh: Nice
* Hobbsee does, to a reasonable extent.
<Hobbsee> of course, it'd probably help if i got off irc
<manchicken> Hobbsee: IRC does take up a lot of time.
<manchicken> We need to make catapult more like the free software windows program "launchy"
<manchicken> katapult does not handle multiple matches well.
<manchicken> launchy has a much better way of handling those situations.
<\sh> Hobbsee, the best way to start with programming: http://www.amazon.com/Algorithmen-Datenstrukturen-Pascal-Version-Niklaus/dp/3519222507/ref=sr_1_2/002-2454269-0499254?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1187961487&sr=8-2
<manchicken> heh
<\sh> lets see if there is an english translation
<manchicken> We don't all speak your strange european languages.  That's just unamerican.
<manchicken> heh
<\sh> ah here it is
<\sh> http://www.amazon.com/Algorithms-Data-Structures-Niklaus-Wirth/dp/0130220051/ref=pd_bbs_sr_1/002-2454269-0499254?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1187961565&sr=1-1
<\sh> That's a standard for IT students (well not today anymore, today you just need visual basic or visual java and you code like a god ,-=>
<\sh> ok...time to go home :)
<Riddell> Hobbsee: did you kick BlueVette?
<Hobbsee> Riddell: removed.  couldnt tell if he was also trolling
<Riddell> I didn't see anything trollish from BlueVette
<Hobbsee> oh, hmm, seems legit.
<Hobbsee> [23:26]  <BlueVette> tristan_ is pretty freaking sweet.
<Hobbsee> couldnt tell if that was an accomplice
<Riddell> I'd have assumed that was just sarcasm
<Hobbsee> unsure
<Hobbsee> hmm, seems i cant invite them back, they've left the network
<Riddell> "If there was one thing you wish you had known before getting started in Summer of Code, what would it be?" tricky one
* ryanakca yawns
<Tonio_> hi there
<Tonio_> allee: ping ?
<Tonio_> Riddell, Hobbsee: bonjour ;)
<Hobbsee> bonjour Tonio_
<allee> Tonio_: hi!
<Tonio_> allee: hey ;)
<allee> Tonio_: with switched on BT.  kbt is showing up in systray :(
<Riddell> isn't that good?
<Tonio_> Riddell: well on kubuntu previous version, the icon was hidden, but I cannot do that now due to a bug in the systray hidding functionnality
<allee> Tonio: IHMO yes. ;)
<Tonio_> allee: well imho the icon should appear when a bluetooth key is present
<allee> Tonio_: I would prefer to see BT in systray when the bt device is on/available
<Tonio_> allee: and it should hide otherwise
<Tonio_> allee: exactly
<Tonio_> allee: but what about hotplug key detection ? does this work or not ?
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: kdebluetooth is still broken, btw
<allee> Tonio_: I've tried: switch on Mighty mouse with 'invisible' kbt in systray.  Nothing happened
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: for updates ?
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: yes
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: see the bugs about it
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: hum, should be fixed now
<allee> Hobbsee: I could pair to my BT isdn device (after command sudo ciptool search).  I've got a PIN dialog and then I was paired
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: last upload didn't reach the repos yet
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: should be fixed now
<allee> ah, Hobbsee talked about pkg not 'functionality' ;)
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: ubuntu2 was the broken one
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: I have it installed here, what is broken ? I don't understand
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: lemme look
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: doesnt upgrade.  check launchpad
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: k
<allee> Tonio_: reason why I would like to see kbt, when bt is turned on/plugin in is that  system settings module has 'zero' functionality compared to systray icon
<allee> Tonio_: after you tried the bt system setting.  The systray icon shows up.  But that a more than confusing feature ;)
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: hum, libkbluetooth0 should conflict/replaces the old version of kdebluetooth, and therefore avoid that problem, so I don't understand
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: version 0ubuntu2 at least
<allee> Tonio_: hciconfig | grep .    in try_exec should fix session startup, but I've no idea (yet) how to start kdebluetooth when bt device is turned on/plug in :(
<ryanakca> hmm. Konqueror seems to be deadly slow... odd.
<Tonio_> allee: same for me
<Tonio_> allee: isn't that easier to just make kbluetooth autostart and only showing the icon when a device is inserted ?
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: any idea concerning the dist-upgrade problem ?
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: havent tried, tbh
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: I don't understand how can that bug with the 0ubuntu2 version
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: bug report are before I uploaded the new version
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: right, but they do seem to refer to the newer version
<Hobbsee> i didnt get that problem, it seems
<allee> Tonio_: looks like --dontforceshow  != --showonlyadeviceisavailable
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: sure, but they refer to upload 0ubuntu1, latest did reach the repos tomorrow evening only
<Tonio_> allee: sure, but as long as there are functions in the code to hide/show the icon and to detect if a device is available, I suspect that showing the icon dynamically shouldn't be that hard for a kde dev :)
<Tonio_> allee: wold be interesting to ping _Stefans_ on that point as he seemed interested on working on kbt :)
<Tonio_> w/wold/would
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: oh, i must have misread them
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: no pb, good thing you remind me to check that point :)
<allee> Tonio_: I've asked on #kdebluetooth about 'why not change --dontforceshow'
<allee> Tonio_: I'll ping him.  But will be mostly offline this weekend
<Tonio_> allee: I'll try to ping him too :)
<allee> Tonio_: just for your information.  I've tried to pair the Apple mighty mouse via the hid dialog -> error
<Tonio_> allee: btw there is a bug in the iconn hidding thingy, did you saw that ?
<Tonio_> first : hidding doesn't hide, you have to stop and restart the app
<allee> Tonio_: this worked before (asked for pin 0000) then as paired
<Tonio_> allee: and then only the icon is hidden, but the space is still used in the tray
<Tonio_> not the way adept does for example
<allee> Tonio_: this allocated space but no icon seem to be fixed now
<Tonio_> allee: hum, interesting, I didn't notice any regression on that point
<Tonio_> allee: hu ?
<Tonio_> fixed ? lemme check
<Tonio_> allee: nope still fails here
<Tonio_> allee: up to date svn snapshot
<Tonio_> I can right click o nthe hidden icon
<allee> Tonio_:  mhmm, lemme retry
<Tonio_> allee: k
<Riddell> hmm, should I give mhb $2000?
<Hobbsee> no
<Hobbsee> give it to me instead!
<allee> #$$% after log in the icon show up (if paired or not)
<Riddell> google don't seem to offer an option for "give it to hobbsee instead"
<Hobbsee> Riddell: google is out of date, then.
<Hobbsee> Riddell: your employer has my bank details.  use them :P
<manchicken> How does one get firefox to use konq for the file manager/
<ryanakca> hmm. What would be the priority of strigi crashing at every login? Medium?
<Riddell> pretty high
<ryanakca> high...
<ryanakca> bug 134299
<ubotu> Bug 134299 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/134299 is private
<Riddell> although an upstream issue, nothing we can deal with
* ryanakca nods, has in been filed in KDE yet?
<allee> Tonio_: bt starts to annoy me.  Now suddenly systray bt icon always shows up, even for a fresh created user and not like before.  On the other hand: cool that's what I wanted ;)
<Riddell> dunno, you'd have to look
* ryanakca can't see strigi on bugs.kde.org under products... would it be kdebase?
<Riddell> no
<Riddell> oh, it's sourceforge http://sourceforge.net/tracker/?group_id=171000&atid=856302
* ryanakca nods
<nixternal> mornin' ladies and gents
<ryanakca> high nixternal
<ryanakca> hi
<ryanakca> hehe
<nixternal> in gutsy, has anyone else had issues when doing an apt-get upgrade? ie. it hangs on installing a package?
<nixternal> I only notice it when there are quite a few package updates
<nixternal> like right now, it hung up on the ttf-dejavu-extra package
<ryanakca> nixternal: hehe, we got a wicked thunderstorm last night, I wonder if it's the same one you had earlier yesterday
<ScottK> nixternal: The only problem I've had is I had to remove kdebluetooth.
* ryanakca tests apt-get
<ScottK> With tribe 5 just out the repos may be a bit hammered.
<nixternal> it is constantly hangin' on me
<nixternal> well it has been happening on and off for a couple of weeks now
* nixternal checks LP
<ryanakca> nixternal: it hangs at '(Reading database ...'?
<Tonio_> allee: hehe ;) well better pinging stefans to make a point I guess
<Vaelen> I apologize for coming back to an earlier thread and all, but I just got here. :)
<Vaelen> What sort of interface would this new KDE based apt wrapper have? (I mean, what are you looking for it to do, etc.)
<ScottK> nixternal: Do you apt-get upgrade or apt-get dist-upgrade?
<kwwii> lol, we received 1900+ wallpaper submissions for the kde4 contest :-)
<nixternal> upgrade
<nixternal> it actually does it either way
<nixternal> kwwii: do you have a link to the wallpaper submissions yet?
<nixternal> I have been waiting to check them out
<nixternal> let me know if there are any cool beach wallpapers
<kwwii> nixternal: nope, we are not going to make them public...only the winners
<kwwii> oh, there are quite a few nice beach pics
<ryanakca> shucks
<nixternal> ahh, that stinks
<nixternal> damn kwwii!! I want to see :D
<kwwii> ;-)
<kwwii> maybe after the contest is over or such
<nixternal> they need to all be uploaded to kde-look
<ryanakca> haha, that would take forever... unless they all go into a .tar.gz
<nixternal> I have only found a handful of great beach pics that will scale correctly at 1200x800
<kwwii> hehe, there are something like 1.4 GB in files
* kwwii takes a break
<nixternal> jeesh
<nixternal> I am a little upset with my java instructor this semester. she is a games development instructor at the uni, and our main project will be to create a game
<Riddell> that sounds fun
<nixternal> really?
<ryanakca> make a MUD :)
<Riddell> kwwii: wow, really?
<nixternal> dude, I know absolutely nothing about games
<Vaelen> It seems like most universities don't teach any useful Java, like junit or j2ee.  It's the same here at UT.
<kwwii> Riddell: yepp, it took me like 4 hours to sort through them to pic my 30 favorites
<ryanakca> hehe
<nixternal> Vaelen: same here
<nixternal> I used digiKam recently to sort through a ton of wallpapers I downloaded to see which ones I liked and which ones I didn't..it was nice, I could tag the ones I liked and then filter ont he tag
<ryanakca> cool
<nixternal> this guy at school which I got him to almost switch 100% to Kubuntu, he uses the "we are gears" wallpaper that comes with KDE, but he uses a cool color scheme with it, and it looks really cool..never thought that was possible
* ryanakca nods, should get him to stick a screenshot somewheres
<nixternal> I will tell him to do that if I remember during the next class
<nixternal> he uses some off the wall colors for the gradient..I mean colors that would normally make you feel ill to your stomach, but it makes that wallpaper stand out nicely
* Vaelen needs a new computer so that he can turn on the kde4 3d effects. 
<nixternal> argh, this annoying network issue is happening again..I thought it stopped
<nixternal> Vaelen: whatever you do, don't try to turn them on with an Intel vid card...
<Vaelen> Yeah, too late. *laugh*
<nixternal> lol
<nixternal> I did it this week at the LUG meeting, and it was painful to get back
<Vaelen> I even played with the settings and tried some stuff out.  It took /forever/.
<nixternal> forever is an understatement
<Vaelen> My next laptop will have an nvidia graphics card.
<Vaelen> Unfortunately, I need to have a laptop and not a desktop because I work from home and sometimes I need to work from school as well.
<allee> Tonio_: uhm, bad.  When I switch off BT and login: kblueooth display an dialog that's no adapter available and quits.  After switch on BT kblueooth gets not started :(
<allee> Tonio_: Please add  TryExec=hciconfig | grep -q .   to the autostart file.  At least this may we get no anoying 'no bt adapter found' on login for system without bt
<allee> Tonio_: I was too fast.  Now kbt does not autostart anymore at all :(  (works fine when started from cmdline).  Confusing
<Riddell> manchicken: about?
* ryanakca wonders about kded
<ryanakca>  5607 ryan      15   0  178m  88m 9760 S 93.6 20.2  86:57.66 kded
<ryanakca> 93.6 CPU :D
<ryanakca> Ummm... Has anyone else had their sound card randomly 'disappear' ?
<ryanakca> Seems to be a common bug on launchpad... since yesterday (linux-generic-2.6.22-10)
<Riddell> nixternal: I've uploaded qdbusbridge
<Riddell> nixternal: any plans to package qdasher?
<Riddell> nixternal: oh and fancy adding kvkbd to be run as part of the session for the appropriate accessibility profile in k-d-s?
<manchicken> Riddell: Sorry, what?
<Tonio_> Riddell: I can do that if you want :)
<Riddell> Tonio_: please
<Tonio_> Riddell: oki, I'm not there toonight, that'll be done tomorrow
<Riddell> manchicken: did you get any backtraces from your kontact crashes?
<manchicken> Not anything useful.
<Riddell> manchicken: did you file any bug reports?
<manchicken> Yeah.
<manchicken> 133857
<allee> Tonio_: eh, TryExec never did what I wanted by  the standard :(
<allee> Tonio_: This works:   In the autostart.desktop file.  Change  Exec=hciconfig | grep -q . && kdeblueooth || echo no BT device found
<allee> No I get no annoying BT device not found warning when autostarted without BT and kblueooth is running when I have a BT device
<allee> s/No/Now
<allee> Tonio_: fwiw here's the script suse uses instead of 'my' solution:  [17:26]  <dgollub> http://pastebin.ca/669265.   dgollub gave it on #kdeblueooth, but I'm no fan of it
<allee> Tonio_: fwiw, some more infos from suse about start on plug:
<allee> [18:26]  <dgollub> in openSUSE we let the mediamanager call someting called "suseplugger" if the hal reports an event which is not a storage...
<allee> [18:26]  <dgollub> then the suseplugger is going to call kbluetooth if the device is something about bluetooth_hci
* allee has to leave BBQ.  ahhhh :)
<jjesse> nixternal survining chicago after the storm?
<jjesse> afternoon :)
<milian> is there a workaround for the flash hickup yet?
<milian> (that is: konqueror freezing because of nspluginviewer)
<Riddell> no :(
<Riddell> except revert to old glib/pango/cairo/gtk
<milian> too bad, thank you riddell
* mhb slaps LongPointyStick 
* ScottK steps far away from mhb.
<mhb> ScottK: you are a nice guy, no need to fear me :o)
<mhb> Riddell: that comment sounded like you are disappointed, so I hope it is not that so
<ScottK> mhb: New restricted-manager-kde does NOT crash for me.
<mhb> ScottK: yay! Thank pitti, we worked together on that bug even though he should care about totally different things by now
<ScottK> I've still got the kernel module thing, but you can't fix that.
<mhb> ScottK: I wrote what I know to the relevant bug, and I am sure it will be fixed soon
<ScottK> Right.
<ScottK> I recall IRC discussion about it somewhere.
<mhb> good night everyone
<mhb> I have to go offline now
<ScottK> Good night.
<mhb> ScottK: thanks!
<mhb> Riddell: and I really hope you are not disappointed much :o)
<nixternal> jjesse: ya, we survived...never lost power, but we lost a gazebo, a set of french doors, 2 windows, and our pool hut
<nixternal> our weather station that is in our neighborhood recorded an 81mph gust and sustained winds of 64mph for 7 minutes
<nixternal> pretty insane and scary
<jjesse> wow that is insane and scary
<nixternal> like a tsunami :)
<nixternal> we are supposed to get more today
<jjesse> or a hurricane
<jjesse> its raining here
<nixternal> ya, I have been through a hurricane in the military, not a big one, but still yesterday was scarrier I think
<nixternal> chicago messed up and didn't sound their sirens...our at least blared for 5 minutes prior to the storm hitting
<jjesse> in south west mi they sounded the sirens a long time before the storm got here
<nixternal> ya, we were talking to my family who lives in berrien county and told them all hell is coming their way
<nixternal> but they didn't get it as hard
<nixternal> we never lost power either yesterday, which was amazing
<nixternal> power is out all around, but the community we live in, did not lose it
<jjesse> i heard like 300k were out of power
<ryanakca> hehe, scary
<nixternal> ya, they have fixed almost half of it now
<nixternal> the town over, all of the fences are gone, roofs are torn up, siding all over, trees all over, and stupid drivers trying to beat others through a stop section w/o traffic lights
<nixternal> I was driving big foot today because I had to go over to my sisters, swim into her house and help pull stuff out
<jjesse> wow
<nixternal> ya, she lives in Des Plaines, and the water is up to about, just under 3' of their ceiling
<nixternal> you know it is bad when there are catfish swimming in your house :)
<ryanakca> haha
<jjesse> wow that is crazy, you sure she doesn't live in new orleans
<nixternal> we went to sears and was going to buy a john boat to help us, and the manager told us as long as we don't damage it, we can bring it back to him..he will let us borrow it...which was pretty cool
<nixternal> her subdivision reminded me of new orleans
<nixternal> we live way up on a hill, so flooding has never hit us here...she lives in between a river and a creek which flood yearly
<ryanakca> hmm. how far away from Chicago are you?
<nixternal> 20 minutes depending on traffic
* ryanakca nods
<nixternal> or an hour by train :)
<jjesse> ryanakca: aren't you from around chicago area or something like that?
<ryanakca> jjesse: nah, Kingston Ontario
<jjesse> no idea why i thought that
<ryanakca> I could get to chicago by boat though...
<nixternal> ya, that would be a long boat ride through the st. lawrence seaway
<jjesse> would you have to go through the st lawrence to get ther efrom ontario?
<ryanakca> well, I'm right on lake ontario...
<ryanakca> nope
<jjesse> that's what i thought
<nixternal> OK, you can go from lake to lake, and then through mackinac (spelling)
<ryanakca> jjesse: http://maps.google.com/maps?hl=en&safe=off&client=firefox-a&rls=com.ubuntu:en-US:official&hs=LNK&q=chicago+tornado&um=1&sa=N&tab=wl
<ryanakca> jjesse: if you zoom in close enough, there's a canal near detroit, and then one from algonac to sarnia joining lake erie to lake huron
* ryanakca brb
<nixternal> haha, they have the dude who hacked the iPhone on Fox News
<jjesse> thats funny
<jjesse> i saw  on usa today or something like that
<nixternal> they were calling him a hacker in the bad sense and he snapped at them
<nixternal> he is/was selling hacked iPhone for $2,000 each
<nixternal> jeesh, he made some cash
<jjesse> so whats going on w/ endgaget reporting ti only took 5 minutes to do and the report on  usa today says 2 hours
<nixternal> I didn't even follow the hack, so I have no clue
<jjesse> hmm time to head home for thee weekend
* ryanakca back
<nixternal> thanks for the warning
<ryanakca> haha
* ryanakca pulls out his pipes and watches as people run
<DaSkreech> Good job on tribe 5 :)
#kubuntu-devel 2007-08-25
<DaSkreech> is there a link form kdesu -> kdesudo ?
<Riddell> no, a dpkg redirect
<DaSkreech> so they will be no kdesu?
<Riddell> you can run kdesu.distrib or apt-get remove kdesudo
<DaSkreech> ok
<DaSkreech> Just worried about the hundreds of walkthroughs that say kdesu suddenly having a non working command
<Riddell> why would it be non working?
<DaSkreech> I thought that kdesudo was replacing kdesu
<Riddell> yes, in /usr/bin/kdesu
<DaSkreech> ah ok :)
<gnomefreak> is there a kde app in repos to remove the DRM for a .wma
<DaSkreech> gnomefreak: I don't know there is a windows program for that.
<gnomefreak> there is?
<DaSkreech> gnomefreak: No I don't think that there is a windows program that does that. the new wmf is pretty well encrypted
<gnomefreak> ok ty i have idea run to library take out the cd and use soundjuicer
* Gladiator Megul !
<ryanakca> Riddell: Hmm. When you wake up, mind loging into egroupware and telling me if there's anybody else who needs an account (I've got all the kubuntu-members)? I'm sending you username/pass/etc...
<ryanakca> bug 439357
<nixternal> what about it?
<nixternal> :)
<manchicken> Is mvo normally on kubuntu-devel or ubuntu-devel or neither?
<ScottK> manchicken: I've seen him on ubuntu-devel and ubuntu-bugs.
<manchicken> I don't see him now...
<manchicken> I hear he was wanting to do a package manager in Python that would use common code between Kubuntu and Ubuntu.
<manchicken> I should probably pick up python sooner or later.
<manchicken> Or is Ruby the language that all the cool kids are using for KDE4 stuff?
<mhb> hi folks
<allee> morning.  Anyone known show to see which 'events' media managers sees?  (Me tries to figure out how to start kdeblueooth when BT stick is inserted)
<mhb> hello yet again :o)
<allee> hi mhb
<Riddell> allee: it listens to hal, kdebase/kioslave/media/mediamanager/halbackend.cpp
* Hobbsee waves
<allee> Riddell: isn't there a tool to monitor kde's media manager events?
* allee waves back
* allee ponders if a service desktop file with mimetype */*;  Will do the trick ...
<Riddell> allee: you could try asking ervin
<allee> ah #solid
<allee> Riddell: thx
<allee> Riddell: ervin told me that there will be no media-manager events.  So either listen to hal directly or listen to bluez dbus events.   Would be a little autostart script python that waiting in background for device insert/removal be acceptable/makes sense for gutsy?
<allee> python-bluez in universe :(
<Riddell> allee: that would make sense sure
<Riddell> we can get things promoted if they are needed
<allee> Riddell: mhm, k.  I've currently looking into dbus-x11 (not installed by default, but in main) if it can be done via scripting too.  Thx for info
* allee wishes kdbus hang all the time :(
<gnomefreak> anyone know what " text " in C is? i know */ text /* is comment but not sure what the " are for
<allee> Tonio_: kbt autostart on bt insert/remove: ervin told me that there no media manager events for it in KDE3.  So the options are small python-bluez (universe) script autostarted waiting for insert/unplug. Alternatively maybe shell script?;  Listen to hal events (argl ;).  Not sure if I can find more time this weekend.
<allee> Tonio_: independently please consider  'Exec=hciconfig | grep -q . && kdeblueooth'  works around disturbing warning when no BT device is available
<allee> bye
<mhb> today is a bad day for IRC
<Hobbsee> mhb: oh?
<mhb> Hobbsee: irssi keeps reconnecting all the time (not sure why, it's fine usually) and the fabbione logs are dead, too
<Hobbsee> mhb: ahh
<vprints> does guidance share code with displayconfig-gtk ?
<ris> i hope by release, gutsy is going to decide whether it's going to be blue-green or blue-purple, because hovering on the border or having a mix of the two is quite ugly
<ris> case in point - new kdm in tribe5
<Riddell> ris: I think artists kwwii is away for the weekend
<Riddell> you can discuss it on ubuntu-art mailing list or on irc with him on monday
<ris> Riddell: tch, cowboy
<vprints> Riddell, does guidance share code with displayconfig-gtk ?
* ris realises he should get rid of all his feisty cds before they become outdated
<Riddell> vprints: yes displayconfig-gtk uses the guidance backend
<vprints> will guidance also get the Home / Office/ ... / settings grouping in gutsy ?
<Riddell> vprints: unlikely, it would need someone to work on it
<nixternal> Jucato is coming back!!!
<nosrednaekim> where was he? I noticed he hasn't been around.
<nixternal> he took a little break
<nixternal> robotgeek: dude, those transparent screens are cool
<tmske> what's the default search program in kubuntu gutsy, tracker or strigi?
<ScottK> strigi
<ScottK> tracker is a Gnome program for eating up all your CPU time.
<tmske> :-)
<nixternal> hehe
<jjesse> afternoon :)
<nixternal> all strigi needs is a nice user friendly ui...other than that, it is pretty good actually
<nosrednaekim> excellent observation.....it is afternoon.
<nixternal> howdy jjesse
<nixternal> not here it isn't
<nixternal> still have 40+ minutes :)
<jjesse> silly central time zone people
<nosrednaekim> yeah,,,
<nixternal> Chicago Standard Time!
<jjesse> i'm sure that's what it stands for
<nixternal> hehe
<nixternal> it is now!
<nixternal> jjesse: you gonna be helping out on some kde4 doc work?
<jjesse> nixternal: sure is there a lot to do?
<nixternal> oh ya
<nixternal> Phil and I are starting to discuss it a bit and you aren't around which is odd :)
<jjesse> nixternal: ok
<jjesse> nixternal: i've been swamped w/ work
<nosrednaekim> I can help with docs..
<jjesse> nosrednaekim: #kde-docs :)
<nosrednaekim> ok
<tmske> is the kbfx version of kubuntu gutsy compiled with strigi support?
<jjesse> so those jerks at dell limit my laptop to 3.2 gig via something in the hardware even though i can purchase 4 gigs of RAM
<nixternal> that is cool
<jjesse> yeah too bad i bought the extra memory before I new i would never bee able to use it
<OculusAquilae> Hi
<OculusAquilae> Is anybody working on the backup system Keep?
<jjesse> i'm doing some work on the documentation
<OculusAquilae> jjesse: of Keep?
<jjesse> OculusAquilae: yes
<OculusAquilae> jjesse: are you in contact with JRe, I would like to do porting to kde4 and so on
<jjesse> OculusAquilae: i posted somethings on the bug in regards to this on kde's bugtracker but haven't had further contact
<jjesse> do you have an email address?
<OculusAquilae> jjesse: I wrote the the address in the about page
<jjesse> about keep page?
<OculusAquilae> yes
<jjesse> ok i'll contact him
<OculusAquilae> I wrote an E-mail already
<OculusAquilae> no answer till now
<OculusAquilae> jjesse: the web page: http://jr.falleri.free.fr/keep/
<jjesse> OculusAquilae: thanks
<jjesse> is there a way i can tell the version of a kubuntu disk when i forget to label it besides booting from it? :)
<OculusAquilae> jjesse: I think if you put it into a running system it shows it (or is it a development release?)
<jjesse> i htink it is a development release and currently booted into xp
<OculusAquilae> Hm, I don't know if dev releases now their build date
<jjesse> cleaning out laptop bavg for my trip
<jjesse> found 2 kubuntu cds, 2 blank dvd-r and a vista businness edition install ;)
<TheInfinity> strange collection ...
<jjesse> yeah, well my cd case has visio 2007, office 2007, win 2k3, sql 2005, 3 games, 2 music cds and 3 kubuntu installs
<jjesse> oh yeah, plus xp pro and win2k pro
<jjesse> life of a consultant
<jjesse> plus in my bag i have 3 2 gig usb sticks and 2 120 gig usb drives
<OculusAquilae> jjesse: I try to write to JRe via Jabber
#kubuntu-devel 2007-08-26
<nixternal> anyone have success with the Oxygen-style LaTeX template on kde.org/kdeslides?
<daSkreech> kdeslides?
<nixternal> ya, presentations
<robotgeek> someone should do their thesis work using that template :)
<nixternal> heh
<nixternal> I can't get it to work correctly
<robotgeek> thank god for latex, my thesis formatting was done in 15 minutes
<nixternal> I am trying to learn it
<daSkreech> nixternal: not Kpresenter?
<nixternal> kpresenter is garbage
<robotgeek> nixternal: get vim-latexsuite, it is very useful
<daSkreech> totally agree
<nixternal> I am using Kile
<daSkreech>  in fact I keep asking the Koffice team to break down and cry fr help
<robotgeek> also, openoffice to latex convertor helps you cheat on tables :)
<nixternal> booyah! I got it
<robotgeek> nixternal: got what?
<nixternal> it had \definecolor{oxygenblue}{HTML}{236eaf}
<nixternal> so I converted that to
<nixternal> \definecolor{oxygenblue}{RGB}{35,110,175}
* Mez hugs nix
<daSkreech> Mez!
<manchicken_> Okay, who's a perler?
<manchicken_> err, pythoner?
<robotgeek> manchicken: i write some from time to time
<manchicken> I'm having some problems with importing.
<manchicken> I've got a path, resolvconf, and then resolvconf/ui.  I'm having a hard time importing a module in resolvconf/ui from another module in the same path.
<robotgeek> manchicken: I am not sure how to debug this, but python documentation says module search paths are locatd from sys.path
<robotgeek> http://docs.python.org/tut/node8.html
* nixternal hugs Mez 
<Mez> daSkreech, ?
<daSkreech_> Sup?
* Mez hugs nixternal 
<nixternal> didn't you hug me once :)
<nixternal> congrats on the new job btw!
<daSkreech_> You just really busy so I catch MeZtime when I can
<Mez> ty nixternal
<nixternal> manchicken: are you trying to load the ui file?
<manchicken> Naw, I'm working with pure-python modues
<nixternal> or are you trying to load a seperate py file
<manchicken> Separate py file.
<manchicken> It's weird, because it doesn't really seem to be working like the docs say it should be
<nixternal> how do you have it right now?
<daSkreech_> Mez: about the wiki and forum I
<Mez> ... what about them?
<daSkreech_> am in a little net flux now I'll get back to maintaining them once it settles
<daSkreech_> should be by Tuesday next week
<daSkreech_>  why were they down the other day?
<ScottK> manchicken: If you start python, import sys and then print sys.path you'll be able to see what the actual Python path is.
<nixternal> manchicken: from resolvconf.ui import whatever
<nixternal> does that only work if you have a blank __init__.py in the ui dir?
<ScottK> manchicken: Also you can insert things into sys.path just like any other list.
<ScottK> usually init.py isn't blank, but I haven't written one, so I can't tell you what goes in one normally.
<nixternal> import resolvconf.ui.module_you_want_to_import
<nixternal> a blank init.py just references anything in the directory it is located in
<nixternal> s/anything/everything
<manchicken>     from netweaver.resolv.resolvconf import ResolvConf
<manchicken> ImportError: No module named netweaver.resolv.resolvconf
<manchicken> I get that, but there is a netweaver/resolv/resolvconf.py with a ResolvConf class defined within it
<ScottK> Ah.
<manchicken> And the path actually looks right.
<nixternal> manchicken: try adding a blank __init__.py in each directory just to see if that works...you can always remove it
<nixternal> it works for me(TM) on a project I am working on
<manchicken> Weird.
<manchicken> That helps
<ScottK> Good night all.
<nixternal> I know the __init__.py files are used to make Python use directories containing packages
<nixternal> using it that way, you can do 'import netweaver.resolv.resolvcomf.ResolvConf
<nixternal> g'nite ScottK
<manchicken> nixternal: Okay, do you know how to call the super-classes init?
<nixternal> what is the name of the superclass?
<nixternal> super(class_name,self).__init__()
<nixternal> I believe that is how you do it
<manchicken> I found a way to do it.
<manchicken>         myself = super(ResolvConfUi, cls).__new__(cls, binder)
<nixternal> ahh, OK
<manchicken> This is a crazy error message
<manchicken> RuntimeError: underlying C/C++ object has been deleted
<DaSkreech> http://www.humanrightsfirst.org/
<never|FrOSCon> Riddell: ping
<_Sime> oh, FrOSCon, that's why everyone is so quiet
<danimo> hi
<danimo> Riddell: ping?
<nixternal> danimo: great book btw!
<danimo> nixternal: tnx!
<TheInfinity> argh. linux does not like hfs+ any more :/
<fdoving> grrr.. apparmor sucks.
<fdoving> killed my printing.
<Riddell> known issue
<ryanakca> Riddell: ping, did you get my email (for egroupware)?
<Riddell> ryanakca: yes, will get to it soon
<ryanakca> Riddell: thanks :)
#kubuntu-devel 2008-08-18
<seele> is there a kubuntu meeting scheduled any time soon?
<JontheEchidna> nighty night
<Tonio_> hi there
<apachelogger> ahoy Tonio_
<Tonio_> hi apachelogger :)
<\sh> apachelogger: I'll have to rebuild kde4bindings...anything to take care off to fetch the new pyqt4 stuff for pykde4?
<apachelogger> \sh: you could add my patch ;-)
<apachelogger> *fwding*
<\sh> apachelogger: pastebin it pls :)
<\sh> cd12vf34
<\sh> argl
<\sh> lol
<apachelogger> also possible
<\sh> so far to keyboard grabbing
<apachelogger> \sh: http://paste.ubuntu.com/38424/
<\sh> apachelogger: how long does it take to compile kde4bindings? ,-)
<apachelogger> >1 hour I think
<apachelogger> the kalyptus script is slowing things down pretty much
<apachelogger> http://aplg.kollide.net/images/snapshot070.png
<apachelogger> *thumbs up*
<\sh> apachelogger: your patch moves pykde4uic.py somewhere else, right?
<apachelogger> nope
<apachelogger> it makes it +x
<apachelogger> and then creates links for both files
<apachelogger> +PYTHON_INSTALL(pykdeuic4.py ${DATA_INSTALL_DIR}/${PROJECT_NAME} PROGRAM)
<apachelogger> the PROGRAM argument is causing the +x
<\sh> apachelogger: because now the .links and .install stuff failes
<apachelogger> *shrug*
<apachelogger> \sh: I didn't try the patch with packaging
<apachelogger> my main concern was a working source installation
<\sh> apachelogger: Index: python/pykde4/cmake/modules/PythonMacros.cmake
<\sh> ===================================================================
<\sh> --- python/pykde4/cmake/modules/PythonMacros.cmake	(revision 843103)
<\sh> +++ python/pykde4/cmake/modules/PythonMacros.cmake	(working copy)
<\sh> @@ -17,8 +17,20 @@
<\sh>  MACRO(PYTHON_INSTALL SOURCE_FILE DESINATION_DIR)
<\sh>    ADD_CUSTOM_TARGET(compile_python_files ALL)
<\sh>  
<\sh> +  set(_args ${ARGN})
<\sh> +
<\sh>    # Install the source file.
<\sh> -  INSTALL(FILES ${SOURCE_FILE} DESTINATION ${DESINATION_DIR})
<\sh> +  IF(_args)
<\sh> +    LIST(GET _args 0 _tmp)
<\sh> +    IF("${_tmp}" STREQUAL "PROGRAM")
<\sh> +      INSTALL(PROGRAMS ${SOURCE_FILE} DESTINATION ${DESINATION_DIR})
<\sh> +      LIST(REMOVE_AT _args 0)
<\sh> +    ELSE("${_tmp}" STREQUAL "PROGRAM")
<\sh> +      INSTALL(FILES ${SOURCE_FILE} DESTINATION ${DESINATION_DIR})
<\sh> +    ENDIF("${_tmp}" STREQUAL "PROGRAM")
<\sh> +  ELSE(_args)
<\sh> +    INSTALL(FILES ${SOURCE_FILE} DESTINATION ${DESINATION_DIR})
<\sh> +  ENDIF(_args)
<apachelogger> :S
<\sh> apachelogger: chmod: cannot access `debian/python-kde4/usr/lib/kde4/share/kde4/apps/pykde4/pykdeuic4.py': No such file or directory <- that's what's happening when using your patch :) so it works
<\sh> damn copy&paste crap
<\sh> please make old world behaviour come back...selecting a line means copy it to clipboard ,-)
<apachelogger> oioi
<apachelogger> \sh: can you please paste a complete buildlog?
<apachelogger> but please use paste.ubuntu.com :P
<\sh> coming ,-)
<\sh> apachelogger: http://archive.linux-server.org/kde4bindings.build.log.gz
<\sh> apachelogger: hardy version
<\sh> ScottK: what's the status of sip4,pyqt4?
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> ha!
<apachelogger> running /usr/bin/cmake -E create_symlink /usr/lib/python2.5/site-packages/PyQt4/uic/widget-plugins/kde4.py /usr/lib/kde4/share/kde4/apps/pykde4/kde4.py  2>&1
<apachelogger> running /usr/bin/cmake -E create_symlink /usr/lib/kde4/bin/pykdeuic4 /usr/lib/kde4/share/kde4/apps/pykde4/pykdeuic4.py  2>&1
<apachelogger> \sh: my guess is the arguments are in wrong order
<\sh> apachelogger: the fun part is, that the error message just says: "Dude, it's not at this location..."
<apachelogger> I guess it doesn't like symlinks all that much ;-)
<\sh> apachelogger: we could go this way: just install pykdeuic4.py directly into the app bin path means: "/usr/lib/kde4/bin" for hardy or "/usr/bin/" for intrepid
<\sh> and the second thing I encountered for pykde4 was the symlink to kde4.py into the widget dir of pyqt4..it doesn't honour the python2.4 target ,-)
<apachelogger> ${PYTHON_SITE_PACKAGES_DIR} will use whatever version we build against
<\sh> apachelogger: yes..but not in the links section of debian/python-kde4-dev.links
<apachelogger> does that stuff even work with python2.4?
 * apachelogger somehow doubts that
<\sh> yes..sip4+pyqt4+pykde4 works with py2.4
<apachelogger> well then add a .links
<\sh> the question is, do we still support 2.4 in intrepid or do we do the hard switch to py2.5 and let people die a painful death ,-)
<\sh> apachelogger: then our packaging is totally cluttered...we only have one package for python-kde4...and no python2.4-kde4 or python2.5-kde4
<apachelogger> we ruby guys don't care about that kind of stuff, there is only one true ruby, the most recent one :P
<apachelogger> \sh: IMHO screw python2.4
<\sh> apachelogger: k
<smarter> hey all
<jpds> hey smarter
<smarter> howdy jpds
<Riddell> 7772 e-mails to read, wonder if I can manage that today
<davmor2> Riddell: I don't see why not you've got nothing better to do right ;)
<davmor2> Riddell: did you get printer-config-kde 0.11 in, in the end?
<smarter> hmm, still no language-pack for KDE4/intrepid?
<Riddell> davmor2: launchpad says I did
<davmor2> :) I'll try it out in a bit :)
<davmor2> Riddell works :)
<davmor2> Riddell: adept still doesn't :(
<Riddell> davmor2: greaqt
<Riddell> adept won't work until we get 3.0 beta in
<mok0> Something should be done about the collection of bud-ugly wallpapers included with KDE4
<Riddell> the what?
<Riddell> I love the KDE artwork, but it's an upstream issue
<seele> Riddell: is printing config not ready?  i didnt see it on yesterday's live cd
<Riddell> hrm, should be
<jtechidna> Riddell: PyKDE4 port of Jockey is done
<mok0> Ridell, I am talking about the wallpapers other than the default one
<jtechidna> https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~echidnaman/jockey/jockey-pykde4
<Riddell> seele: yep, system-config-printer-kde 0.11 is on
<seele> gah.. i even *looked* for it
<Riddell> jtechidna: great, able to make packages?
<ScottK> \sh: You there?
<jtechidna> Riddell: yep, I sent a testing request to the mailing list with a testing request a few days ago
<jtechidna> you were at Akademy :P
<ScottK> \sh: Both the python-qt4 and sip4 versions you are after are in Debian Experimental.
<mok0> Riddell: I am talking about "Alien night", "Appropriately_Left_Handed" etc. yeech
<ScottK> \sh: Sip4 I had sync'ed from Experimental and I asked you to look at merging from there, but I gather you didn't get the ping.
<seele> Riddell: it isn't listed in system settings on the live CD
<seele> (have it loaded now)
<Riddell> mok0: right, the kdeartwork module has been forgotten by the artists in favour of filling up kdebase unfortunately.  it's still an upstream issue
<Riddell> seele: it's not in system settings, still standalong
<Riddell> search for printing in k-menu
<mok0> Riddell: Still no reason why we couldn't add a package with beautiful wallpapers
<Riddell> mok0: kdebase-workspace-wallpapers
<mok0> Riddell: I'll take a look at it
<Riddell> seele: it's still woefully incomplete and untidy
<seele> Riddell: yes, i see that
<seele> Riddell: i suppose Automatic Mouse Click isn't a kcm module and that's why it is in Kickoff as well?
<Riddell> seele: right
<jtechidna> kubuntu-default-settings in bzr should have that hover stuff disabled by default
<jtechidna> could we do another release of that before the next alpha?
<jtechidna> or feature freeze
<\sh> ScottK: na...I'll take a look later then...but we need to get them in
<mok0> Riddell: The kdebase-workspace-wallpapers are much better, but they're all photos and I find that distracting on the desktop... I prefer something more subtle and "artsy" :-)
<ScottK> \sh: Absolutely.
<mok0> Riddell: I found a Kubuntu version of the Hardy Heron background which I am using now
<ScottK> \sh: The merge looked pretty easy, just a couple of things I'm not clear on and so I thought I'd leave it to you.
<Riddell> jtechidna: hover stuff?
<jtechidna> Riddell: hover-to-click on the tabs
<jtechidna> Which we wanted to disable as per https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Todo
<seele> jtechidna: you mean you turned "switch tabs on hover" off in kickoff settings?
<jtechidna> yes
<JontheEchidna> The other stuff for Kickoff on the Todo list wasn't as easy so I didn't do it :P
<JontheEchidna> The favorites have been added
<Riddell> thanks JontheEchidna
<JontheEchidna> "Show names of applications by default" we'd have to patch the Kickoff code
<JontheEchidna> Changing the menu back to breadcrumbs would too
<JontheEchidna> actually somebody else added the favorites
<JontheEchidna> prolly apachelogger
<Riddell> moi!
<JontheEchidna> or you :P
<seele> JontheEchidna: was it show names of applications or show descriptions?
<JontheEchidna> show names by default
<seele> i thought we were going to turn descriptions on by default (instead of hover) but i dont remember putting the name of the application
<seele> hum.. ok
<JontheEchidna> would require patching since only the traditional menu offers that setting
<seele> so if we're using brand labeling instead of function, should Sound in system settings be relabelled to Phonon?
<seele> i notice we are using Solid and Nepomuk instead of Hardware and Search
<Riddell> Sound seems wrong since phonon does video too
<JontheEchidna> Multimedia?
<JontheEchidna> Sound and Video?
<Riddell> but strings are best changed upstream
<JontheEchidna> We'll be needing a Feature Freeze exception for 4.1.1 btw
<Riddell> that won't be a problem
<JontheEchidna> cool
<seele> if it is Multimedia/Sound and Video, then Solid should be changed to Hardware and Nepomuk changed to Search
<seele> they should all match
<Riddell> Search doesn't fit for Nepomuk, it's Semantic Wheejum
<seele> does it use the metadata for anything besides search?
<Riddell> rankings
<seele> all the options have to do with strigi
<seele> huh
<Riddell> in dolphin you rank files with nepomuk
<seele> yes.. but are those rankings used for anything besides search?
<Riddell> maybe not
<seele> there is no sort-by-ranking column afaik
<Riddell> and the system settings module does seem to be about Strigi as much as anything
<Riddell> so Search is fine
 * seele shrugs
<Riddell> don't shrug, poke kde-core-devel :)
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: btw, I sent an email to Pitti asking for a merge of the pykde4 branch of Jockey to trunk
<JontheEchidna> That was ~9 hours ago
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: oh, good stuff
<JontheEchidna> Haven't heard back but that's expected since he's probably been sleeping
<seele> does gnome have a system settings-like meta dialog, or do they only have the System menu?
<Riddell> they do but it's turned off in ubuntu
<Riddell> not sure how to get it to show
<seele> ah.. maybe i can find a screeshot on the interweb
<seele> i was looking for suggestions on how they categorize some of their modules, but ubuntu is pretty useless with its two categories
<seele> ah, that's right
<seele> gnome uses categories on the left as navigation, similar to how we use pages in some dialogs
<seele> i wonder if separating categories that way would be confusing since we replace the dialog with the module instead of opening a new dialog
<JontheEchidna> Any way we could get sudo-like tab completion for kdesudo?
<JontheEchidna> Also software-properties-kde needs PyKDE4
<JontheEchidna> widget theme looks like crap with root
<JontheEchidna> (launched with kdesudo)
<JontheEchidna> I wonder if I could do a port before the freeze, \o/
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: you know you want to (shouldn't be hard)
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: I intend to
<JontheEchidna> Would you happen to know the correct way to get trunk into a new bzr branch?
<JontheEchidna> Set it to be merged into my branch?
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: I don't understand
<JontheEchidna> I'd like to take a copy of the main branch of software properties into my new branch
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: you have a branch of software properties and want to update it with the latest trunk?
<JontheEchidna> yes
<Riddell> bzr merge <trunk URL>
<JontheEchidna> Hmm, well I haven't pushed to my new branch yet
<JontheEchidna> I've only registered it
<seele> JontheEchidna: do all of the apps in kickoff have an obvious name besides its task function?
<seele> i assume that the description will now be the task function/description that is currently the label
<JontheEchidna> Well you have hex editors called Okteta and music players called Amarok
<seele> but not everything has a name, e.g. System Settings or a logical brand name, e.g. KRDC
<seele> what will you do for something called KNetAttach though?  keep Network Folder Wizard?
<JontheEchidna> I don't know. I don't possess the hacking skills to make those changes
<Riddell> seele: I think we want to keep the current behaviour where it shows the generic name in black and just change that it shows the actual name in grey all the time instead of on hover only
<seele> ok, that is what i thought we agreed on
<seele> but JontheEchidna mentioned flipping it
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: do you have the branch on your own machine?
<JontheEchidna> nope, I only just registered it with LP
<JontheEchidna> I assume I'd do a checkout of trunk and push it there?
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: you don't need to explicitly register with LP, you can just branch to your local machine then push to launchpad
<Riddell> bzr branch <URL>
<Riddell> checkout is only for if you want to commit directly back
<JontheEchidna> Hmm, shouldn't be too difficult
<JontheEchidna> Oh, and Adept3 is assuming that software-properties-kde is shown in the menu
<JontheEchidna> so we either need a .desktop file or a button to launch s-p-kde
<Riddell> I'd prefer the latter
<JontheEchidna> bbl
<seele> hmm.. it's good to see mpt and i are on the same page for some things.  ubuntu is in good hands
 * ScottK-laptop is scared.
 * ScottK-laptop has just seen his vision for Launchpad usability and that's not encouraging.
<Hobbsee> oh?
<ScottK-laptop> I think the Launchpad U/I evolution is towards worse and worse.
<ScottK-laptop> Not to mention periodic random change sets that only serve to annoy the user.
<seele> ScottK-laptop: i dont think he had a lot of control over that
<ScottK-laptop> Hobbsee: And to top it off, he's told me in public that because I don't agree that the LP U/I is improving, my views on the subject aren't credible.
<seele> haha
<seele> well then maybe there are only a few things we agree on
<seele> have you guys seen the weird scrollbar proposal going around?
<seele> http://thorwil.wordpress.com/2008/05/09/popup-scrollbar-concept-demo/
<Hobbsee> yeah, well
<ScottK-laptop> I've seen the mail.
<Riddell> seele: that looks interesting
<seele> Riddell: nooooo! not you too!
 * seele puts her head in her hands and cries
<Riddell> seele: umm, I mean, it looks like a usability disaster
<seele> hehe
<JontheEchidna> what the heck is that?
<JontheEchidna> you'll pry my traditional scrollbar out of my cold, dead hands
<seele> JontheEchidna: someones idea of a more usable scrollbar.  because you know, a scrollbar is so hard to use
<JontheEchidna> I lol'd
<Hobbsee> wow.  now i've actually looked at the video...
 * Hobbsee notes that pressing the up button on the arrows, below the normal scrollbar, is going to be a recipe for confusion.
<seele> you have no target, no affordance, a moving target
<seele> the scrollbox below the thumb indicator also creates a strange limit on the bar.  if you click down and the thumb indicator hits the scrollbox, does it go underneath it or does it stop?
<seele> he doesnt show what it looks like with keyboard or mousewheel navigation either
<Hobbsee> sounds like something launchpad will want to implement :)
<seele> ugh
<Hobbsee> hehehe
<seele> i hope they take the huge list of tags off of the bugs page
<seele> really, is it necessary to put 1000+ tags in a single column?  am i really going to page through 100+ screens to look for the one i want?
<Hobbsee> seele: it was fine when they only had 10 tags, like in their planning.
<Hobbsee> thus, it must be fine forever.  or something.
<Hobbsee> or at least until 6+ months after people file bugs on it.
<apachelogger> Riddell: did you get my updates for knetworkmanager and gtk-qt?
<ScottK-laptop> seele: I'll tell you what I want in a scrollbar.  In the old mozilla suite, the 'hot' part of the scrollbar went all the way to the edge of the screen so you could just slam your cursor over to the right and click.
<seele> ScottK-laptop: don't we do that now?  if you click the scrollbar area below (or above) the thumb indicator it will scroll
<ScottK-laptop> If I make a Konqueror window full screen, move all the way to the edge of the screen and click (this is KDE3) nothing happens.
<seele> ScottK-laptop: are you using oxygen?
<seele> or ozone?  i think ozone has a thicker window border and maybe you are overshooting the hot area
<ScottK-laptop> I'm fairly certain I'm using whatever Kubuntu Hardy defaults to.
<seele> hmm WORKSFORME? :)
<seele> let me change my window theme
<ScottK-laptop> seele: My point is it shouldn't be possible to overshoot the hot area.
<seele> ScottK-laptop: i agree, the problem is i cant figure out how you are doing that
 * ScottK-laptop makes a screenshot.
<seele> oh interesting.. tab selection is remembered in kcm modules when you navigate between different modules
<ScottK-laptop> seele: You tell me.  What am I running: http://kitterman.com/kubuntu/desktop.png
<seele> ScottK-laptop: do me a favor and change your window style and see if you still have that problem
<seele> i dont have that style installed for some reason
<ScottK-laptop> OK.  I didn't remember I changed it, but I guess I did.
<seele> do you still have the problem if you change the window theme?
<ScottK-laptop> When you say window style, you mean go into Appearance -> Style and change it to something like polyester, right?
<seele> Appearance -> Windows
<seele> that changes the widgets too
<ScottK-laptop> I have Appearance -> Window Decorations?
<seele> yes
<ScottK-laptop> In polyester there are still about two pixels width that aren't hot.
<seele> hmm
<Riddell> "So it sounds like Chicago’s own nixteral AKA Richard Johnson will be moving to South Africa tomorrow. Best of luck Richard" huh?
<seele> what?  i didn't know SA was even on his list
<Riddell> seele: it said it on Planet Ubuntu, so it must be true
<seele> lies!
<seele> nixternal: ping!
<nixternal> no, I am not moving to South Africa...it was a joke at BarCamp to get Freddy to show up...and then he went and blogged it
<nixternal> hehe
<seele> phew
<nixternal> I already said I am moving in with Riddell :P
<seele> did you get your new orders?
<nixternal> I will sleep in the chincilla cage
<nixternal> no more orders for me!
<nixternal> unless it is a happy meal :)
<seele> i'll send you a blanket.  i hear it is cold and rainy in scottland.  ALL YEAR ROUND
<Riddell> the chinchillas have moved out and I'm taking apart the cage today
<seele> your service is over?
<seele> not a lifer?
<nixternal> never a lifer
<nixternal> NAVY == Never Again Volunteer Yourself
<seele> haha.. i should tell my brother that
<nixternal> he already knows that I am sure
<Riddell> nixternal: did pinentry-qt4 get packaged?
<Riddell> - other desktop environments like Gnome or XFCE.
<Riddell> + other desktop environments like GNOME or Xfce.
<Riddell> apachelogger_: xfce not an acronym?
<Riddell> apachelogger_: why do knetworkmanager icons need to be in hicolour?
<apachelogger_> Riddell: lintian cried about xfce
<apachelogger_> Riddell: knetworkmanager application icons
<Riddell> curious
<apachelogger_> otherwise we don't have an icon in KDE 4 :)
<nixternal> Riddell: on my list for today
<Riddell> apachelogger_: right
<Riddell> apachelogger: ok, fixed upstream, will upload patch
<apachelogger> Riddell: knetworkmanager is in KDE svn?
<Riddell> apachelogger: yep http://websvn.kde.org/branches/work/knetworkmanager/
<apachelogger> ah, cool, didn't know that :)
<Riddell> apachelogger: knm and g-q-e uploaded
<apachelogger> thank you
<Riddell> thank you
<Riddell> anyone want to update meta-kde?
<nixternal> Riddell: http://packages.debian.org/experimental/pinentry-qt4
<nixternal> I didn't see that the other day
<Riddell> nixternal: does it work?
<Riddell> nixternal: can I sync it?
<nixternal> checking now
<nixternal> Riddell: it works, you can sync it
<Riddell> nixternal: thanks
 * JontheEchidna is back
<seele> Riddell: are you on kde-core-devel?
<nixternal> what directory is kde4 docs HTML/en/common under in Intrepid?
<nixternal> /usr/share/doc/kde4/HTML/en/common ?
<Riddell> seele: I don't read it much
<JontheEchidna> nixternal: I think so
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: http://i31.photobucket.com/albums/c355/Woremar/softwareproperties.jpg
<seele> Riddell: so apparently not everyone knows what the future plans for nepomuk is.  "Desktop Search" is a good label for it, but apparently it will do more than search in the future (what that is, i'm not sure)
<seele> i'm going to submit a kde bug to change the labels in system settings, but if it doesnt get done we should just patch
<seele> most people seemed ok with desktop search
<Riddell> nixternal: yes
<Riddell> seele: there were a bunch of possible uses listed in the Nepomuk talk at akademy, I can't currently remember any
<Riddell> seele: want me to change the labels in trunk?
<seele> Riddell: i dont know if anything not related to search is in the immediate future anyway
<seele> Riddell: yeah sure, Sound = "Sound and Video" or "Multimedia" (dont care which), Solid = "Hardware", Nepomuk = "Desktop Search"
<jtechidna> Riddell: Port is just about done
<jtechidna> But I get a nasty crash when I close it :/
<jtechidna> jonathan@jonathan-desktop:~/Documents/python/software-properties/pykde4$ kdesudo python software-properties-kde
<jtechidna> kdesudo(16647) KdeSudo::KdeSudo: [ /build/buildd/kdesudo-3.2/kdesudo/kdesudo.cpp : 157 ]  creating xauth file:  "/usr/bin/xauth -q -f /tmp/kdesudo-T16647-xauth generate :0 . trusted timeout60 >/dev/null 2>&1"
<jtechidna> /usr/lib/python2.5/site-packages/apt/__init__.py:18: FutureWarning: apt API not stable yet
<jtechidna>   warnings.warn("apt API not stable yet", FutureWarning)
<jtechidna> no updateFalse
<jtechidna> KCrash: Application 'software-properties-kde' crashing...
<jtechidna> I was unaware python apps crashed
<Riddell> hmm, means some fiddly thing is happening like the KApplication being deleted
<jtechidna> whee
<jtechidna> https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~echidnaman/software-properties/pykde4
<jtechidna> I think that rev536 contains the only changes that could cause the crash
<jtechidna> or maybe not
<jtechidna> hmm
<jtechidna> Maybe I need to port the OptionParser stuff to kde...
<nixternal> Riddell: uploading new kubuntu-docs package...the new base of the docs future
<Riddell> jtechidna: no obvious problems
<Riddell> nixternal: great!
<Riddell> "*** glibc detected *** python: corrupted double-linked list: 0x0a6be6f0 ***"
<Riddell> jtechidna: this fixes it http://paste.ubuntu.com/38551/
<Riddell> jtechidna: I've seen this problem before and I believe there's a workaround, but I can't remember what
<Riddell> jtechidna: maybe e-mail simon edwards and ask if he knows
<Riddell> jtechidna: the command line parser stuff may well not work, kcmlineargs will complain that options are used it doesn't know about
<jtechidna> Riddell: thanks
<jtechidna> yeah, the option parser stuff is broke
<jtechidna> Riddell: http://www.riverbankcomputing.co.uk/static/Docs/PyKDE4/faq.html#faq-exit
<Riddell> jtechidna: hmm
<Riddell> jtechidna: sounds easy to fix
<jtechidna> Change the ui file to be a main window?
<jtechidna> Jockey uses a dialog and not a main window
<jtechidna> I wonder why it works
<Riddell> jtechidna: just create a KMainWindows and call setMainWidget(self.userinterface)
<Riddell> (or whatever that method is called)
<jjesse_> nixternal: hey don't mess with my commits of kubuntu-docs :)
<nixternal> jjesse: system-settings?
<nixternal> that was the only update I saw
<jjesse> yeah system settings ;)
<jjesse> started to work on them
<jtechidna> Ah!
<jtechidna> It's setCentralWidget
<Nightrose> Riddell: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/amarok/+bug/257993 in case you were not aware of that
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 257993 in amarok "Insecure creation of magnatune temp files" [Low,In progress]
<jtechidna> Oh hey I reported that
<Riddell> ah, cool
<jtechidna> Riddell: anything obviously wrong with this? http://paste.ubuntu.com/38568/
<jtechidna> The window shows for a second then disappears
<Riddell> jtechidna: try self.mainWindow = KMainWindow()
<jtechidna> Riddell: Same results
<jtechidna> maybe we need a self.mainWindow.show()?
<jtechidna> whoa, it works
<jtechidna> window size is a bit off
<jtechidna> but it works
<jtechidna> ...and still crashes
<jtechidna> -_-
<jtechidna> I guess that wasn't the problem?
<Riddell> guess not :(
<jtechidna> Maybe OptionParser is passing stuff on to KApplication that KApplication can't deal with?
<jtechidna> brb
<jtechidna> hmm, but optionparser just passes stuff on to the SoftwarePropertiesKDE class
 * jtechidna is stumped
<Riddell> apachelogger: gtk-qt-engine_1.1+svn20080816-0ubuntu1.dsc: Version older than that in the archive. 1.1+svn20080816-0ubuntu1 <= 1:0.8-2ubuntu3
<Riddell> add an epoch?
<ScottK> Nooooooooo!
<Riddell> ScottK: no?
<ScottK> Does Debian have this package?
<ScottK> Once we have the epoch and they don't, we're kind of screwed aren't we?
<Riddell> ScottK: we already have the epoch
<Riddell> that's the problem
<Riddell> dunno about debian
<ScottK> Ah
<ScottK> Lovely.
<ScottK> Debian has the epoch too.
<Riddell> sorted
<Riddell> I'll add and re-upload
<ScottK> gtk-qt-engine |    1:0.8-4 |      unstable | source, alpha, amd64, arm, armel, hppa, hurd-i386, i386, ia64, m68k, mips, mipsel, powerpc, s390, sparc
<seele> what's an epoch?
<Riddell> seele: when someone messes up the version number and we need to upload a version with a smaller number you can add an epoch to the package version number
<Riddell> all KDE packages are at 4:4.1.0 where the first 4 is the epoch because a certain chap called Kulow messed up the versioning four times when he was a Debian packager :)
<seele> aah, ok
<seele> thanks
<seele> how did he screw it up four times?  by himself?
<Riddell> it started with cvs revision numbers I think, then something like 1.0beta which is bigger than 1.0
<apachelogger> Riddell: the coolo kulow?
 * apachelogger was already wondering ;-)
<Riddell> apachelogger: there's only one :)
<apachelogger> :D
<Tonio_> Riddell: now we have kde4 kdebluetooth, shouldn't we change the seeds for desktop-recommends ?
<apachelogger> Riddell: http://aplg.kollide.net/kubuntu/debdiffs/akonadi_1.0.0-0ubuntu1_to_ubuntu2.diff
<apachelogger> we really need a version control for the packaging
<ScottK> It'd be great to have some that wasn't so slow the heat death of the universe may come before you finish your checkout.
<Riddell> Tonio_: sure, go ahead
<Tonio_> Riddell: ok will do tomorrow ;)
<Tonio_> Riddell: time to bed for me
#kubuntu-devel 2008-08-19
<Dekans> Tonio_: ping
 * yuriy wonders if JontheEchidna is "Jonathan from Kubuntu" ;)
<JontheEchidna> ;-)
<JontheEchidna> Anybody know what's being passed to QApplication() here?:
<JontheEchidna> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~echidnaman/software-properties/pykde4/annotate/536?file_id=softwarepropertieskd-20070126170423-vhrx0nx2j7axk2by-2
<JontheEchidna> self.app = QApplication([])
<yuriy> JontheEchidna: [] is an empty list...
<JontheEchidna> oh, right
<JontheEchidna> why would you pass an empty list to QApplication?
<JontheEchidna> for the sake of passing something?
<JontheEchidna> What I'm really wondering is that could changing that to self.app = KApplication() cause a crash when exiting the application?
<Jucato> (in C++, QAppliation has a default parameter of parent = 0)
<Jucato> er.. nvm
<JontheEchidna> Hmm, still no word from Pitti on merging the Jockey pykde4 port :(
<yuriy> ooh updated bugzilla. 'bout time
<ScottK-laptop> JontheEchidna: pitti is on vacation.
<JontheEchidna> nooooo
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: you're a jockey hacker, could you do the merge?
 * JontheEchidna is aware that riddell is sleeping
 * JontheEchidna goes to bed
<jjesse_> yay bed :)
<vorian> bed?
<vorian> nn
<vorian> :)
<JontheEchidna> oh, and if I could get revus on lancelot and plasmoid-toggle-compositing that'd be nice
<JontheEchidna> ;-)
<JontheEchidna> nn
<freeflying> nixternal: ping
<freeflying> nixternal: have a look of the postinst of kubuntu-docs
<freeflying> nixternal: http://pastebin.com/m3c17da69
<\sh> ROTFLBTC
<\sh> I just watch the video of linux new media of the akadamy...and they named "Thomas Zander" as "Frank Zander"...most germans will get the joke ,-)
<doc__> hi there
<Riddell> buenas dias doc__
<doc__> Riddell: hola :)
<JontheEchidna> morning guys
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: Did you get my message about pitti being on vacation?
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: oh, no I didn't
<Riddell> he's quite picky about jockey releases, I'm not sure I'd be qualified to do one
 * JontheEchidna hopes he's back before FF
<Riddell> he seems to be away until 29 August
 * JontheEchidna faceplams
<JontheEchidna> This sucks
<JontheEchidna> Would it be hard to get an FFE for this?
<Riddell> I'll try and do an upload
<Riddell> it involves fiddly branches but ach weel
<JontheEchidna> You're the best Kubuntu robot ever. :)
<JontheEchidna> You're not bad at video interviews either
<Riddell> did you see the ook one I added?
<JontheEchidna> nope
<JontheEchidna> I will have to now, though
<Riddell> trying to out-amarok the amarok crew
<JontheEchidna> hehe
<JontheEchidna> haha
<JontheEchidna> that's great
<seele> oh, you added another interview?
<JontheEchidna> just a bunch of geeks howling ;P
<seele> ah, i got enough of that at akademy :)
<Riddell> speaking flemmish :)
<seele> you speaking french while they answer in flemmish?
<Riddell> I hope you all appreciated my French skills in the francais interviews
<seele> considering i speak one language, i appreciate anyone's multilinguity
<seele> (although it would have been nice if there were subtitles ;P)
<Riddell> that would require me to understand their answers :)
<seele> hehe
<Riddell> mornfall: what's the status of adept beta?
<Riddell> apachelogger: akonadi uploaded, mind and send it to debian if relevant
<apachelogger> Riddell: if debian also uses apparmor, the whole packaging should be merged I guess
<ScottK> apachelogger: They don't.
<apachelogger> but for now - oh my god, they killed my wifi in intrepid!
 * apachelogger is actually a windowslogger
<apachelogger> ScottK: don't they even have an apparmor package?
<ScottK> Nope.
<ScottK> They use SELinux.
<ScottK> Apparmor is for sissies.
<Riddell> selinux in debian is controvertial (based on talk at debconf last year)
 * apachelogger needs the nx client for windows to get on his workstation :S
<JontheEchidna> poor apachelogger
<JontheEchidna> This morning I found that my wired connection died
<JontheEchidna> again
<JontheEchidna> and that plugging my ethernet back in to my embedded nic fixed it
<JontheEchidna> (was using an unembedded PCI nic since the embedded one did the same thing last week
<JontheEchidna> I blame new networkmanager
<JontheEchidna> though last week I couldn't even use the embedded nic in windows or kubuntu live cd...
<apachelogger> stupid nm -.-
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: plasmoid-am4rok approved
<JontheEchidna> thx
<Serega> hey guys
<Riddell> morning Serega
<jjesse> morning
<Serega> what is better to use to emulate konsole part? pty or bare stdout redirection (dup2) ?
<Riddell> Serega: what's this for?
<Serega> Riddell: GDebi
<Riddell> Serega: GDebi KDE 4 port has been done I'm afraid
<Serega> Riddell: I wonder who have done this?
<Serega> I have marked myself in the intrepid roadmap
<Riddell> Serega: me and mvo
<Serega> cool, ok
 * Serega says "doh!"
<Riddell> Serega: but plenty more to do, ubiquity could do with a pykde port, oem-config needs some love, language-selector needs integration
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: papabean did a language-selector port
<JontheEchidna> I think it even got merged with trunk
<JontheEchidna> but hasn't been released
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: oh?
<Serega> Riddell: what needs to be done for the ubiquity?
<Serega> I don't see any bugs in lp
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: you did the merge, even
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: ah yes, but it still needs integration in systemsettings to be able to ues it
<JontheEchidna> aah
<Riddell> Serega: just make it a pyKDE app rather than pyQt, to ensure better integration
<nixternal> freeflying: thanks for catching that on kubuntu-docs...silly s/kde/kde4 :)
<Serega> sounds pretty easy
<Serega> Riddell: I would take this
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: I don't know how much more I can do for software-properties
<JontheEchidna> Who did you say I should email about the crash?
<JontheEchidna> All that's left to do is fix the crash and reimplement the command line args and it should be good to go
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: simon edwards
<Serega> yuriy: ping
<nixternal> freeflying: fixed and uploaded...thanks again!
<jjesse> change to docs?
<ScottK-laptop> Yeah, apparently nixternal's shiny new core-dev badge had gone to his head.
<ScottK-laptop> ;-)
<nixternal> jjesse: ya, a little change to the packaging
<jjesse> oh, i'll resync my branch then
<jjesse> nixternal: did you commit?  cause my kubutnu docs branch is up to date
<nixternal> just committed
<jjesse> at revision 13?
<Tonio_> Riddell: I just packaged latest kpackagekit or test
<Tonio_> Riddell: works pretty well, and updates seem to work
<Tonio_> Riddell: just that I have problems with the authentication
<Tonio_> Riddell: which permissions and packages should be added ?
<Riddell> Tonio_: it needs policykit-gnome to authenticate
<Riddell> Tonio_: have you seen the packages in my PPA?
<Tonio_> Riddell: yep and I put everything to yes...
<Tonio_> Riddell: yep I used yours, with uupdate :)
<Tonio_> Riddell: hum I putted everything to yes, and it seems to work
<Tonio_> Riddell: refresh problem when checking for updates, but I was able to upgrade the system
<Tonio_> Riddell: atm, there is no tray icon when updates are available
<Tonio_> Riddell: but that's a good start ;)
<yuriy> Serega: pong
<freeflying> nixternal: welcome
<Serega> oh, hey, yuriy
<Tonio_> Riddell: hum misses an autostart file....
<Serega> do you still experience the arrow key bug?
<Tonio_> Riddell: we can make it a decent thing with a few patches to it ;)
<Tonio_> also a policykit-kde thing would be nice for authentication
<Riddell> Tonio_: sure, but it's not easy it seems, there's one in kde svn but it doesn't work for me
<Riddell> autostart for what?
<yuriy> Serega: I think I've run into it once or twice sinse, but not normally
<Tonio_> Riddell: the kpackagekit binary
<Tonio_> Riddell: tray app to notify when updates are available
<Riddell> Tonio_: there is no tray app
<Tonio_> hum, what is the binary for then ?
<Riddell> well I could be wrong
<Riddell> which binary?
<ScottK-laptop> Urgh.  Anyone else have trouble logining into w.u.c and then editing a page with Konqueror (KDE3 in Hardy)?
<Tonio_> Riddell: there is now a /usr/bin/kpackagekit
<Riddell> Tonio_: dunno, run it and see
<Tonio_> Riddell: and a config option to warn the user when updates are available, and autocheck once a day
<Tonio_> Riddell: I need updates to be available in fact :) my machine is up to date
<Tonio_> Riddell: I'll test deeply toonight
<Tonio_> Riddell: fyi, the binary has a --smart-icon option :) so I suspect tray icon
<Riddell> any volunteers for koffice alpha 10?
<Serega> Riddell: to test?
<JontheEchidna> probably to package
<JontheEchidna> It's a beast
 * Serega flees in terror
<JontheEchidna> Well the real beasty-ness is it's size
<JontheEchidna> Unless you have a fairly good computer it takes forever to compile
<JontheEchidna> vorain's computer can do it in an hour
<JontheEchidna> mine takes 3 hours :(
<Serega> doh...
<Tonio_> Riddell: confirming the tray icon :)
<Tonio_> Riddell: could be patched to open systemsettings when clicking on it though..... not perfect right now, but I could patch that one pretty easilly
<Tonio_> Riddell: http://toniox.org/temp/kpackagekit.png
<Mez> Unpacking replacement kdesdk-scripts ...
<Mez> dpkg: error processing /var/cache/apt/archives/kdesdk-scripts_4%3a4.1.0-0ubuntu8_all.deb (--unpack):
<Mez>  trying to overwrite `/usr/bin/preparetips', which is also in package kdelibs4-dev
<Mez> could someone fix that?
 * ScottK-laptop looks at apachelogger.
<Tonio_> Riddell: I'll probably write a few patches to packagekit toonight
<Tonio_> icon show or not, but not dynamically depending there is an update or not, etc...
<Tonio_> quite a few things like that to patch
<Riddell> nice
<Riddell> Tonio_: time to learn git then
<Tonio_> Riddell: hum, I know quite a bit about git
<Tonio_> although I don't like it :/
<Tonio_> we use it at work
<Tonio_> probably super for devs, but for people like me, not as confortable as svn imho
<Tonio_> maybe I'm just too used to svn ;)
<Tonio_> Riddell: did you notice that cursor bug in kde4 ?
<Tonio_> Riddell: when for example moving a mail from one folder to another in kmail ?
<Tonio_> Riddell: I'm trying to fix, but have no idea what can cause that one
<seele> Tonio_: the one where the pointer sometimes gets set as the resize until you reset it by mousing over an element with a different cursor?
<seele> hum.. not the same thing
<jjesse> grumble is there a reason that i can't call system systems from krunner?
 * JontheEchidna can
<jjesse> really? can't do it in intrepid alt+f2 and start typing system and all i get is the system log viewer
<JontheEchidna> oh, me too
<JontheEchidna> but I usually just type out systemsettings
<JontheEchidna> Oh I know why too
<JontheEchidna> The .desktop file for systemsettings is set it invisible
<jjesse> same thing in the search in the application launcher
<JontheEchidna> It was set to not appear in the menu
<JontheEchidna> so it won't show up in krunner or search either
<jjesse> ah i c
<jjesse> is that something we could change?
<JontheEchidna> The rationale for this move was that it's in the Computer tab of Kickoff
<JontheEchidna> It's intentional
<JontheEchidna> bug Riddell about it :P
<jjesse> Riddell:  can we change system settings so it shows up in krunner and also in the application launcher?
<JontheEchidna> Rationale for reverting the change would be:
<JontheEchidna> -Users of the classic menu won't be able to find systemsettings if it's .desktop is set to hidden
<JontheEchidna> -It doesn't show up in KRunner
<JontheEchidna> -It doesn't show up in Kickoff Search
<jjesse> or if you remove system settings from the favorites
<jjesse> not many know to look under computer
<JontheEchidna> right
<JontheEchidna> It'd be inconsistent to just throw that off into a tab that people may not know to look in
<JontheEchidna> bbl
<Dekans> Tonio_: pv ?
<Riddell> jjesse: yes, that NoDisplay should go, it's been patched properly in the menu now
<Mez> argh... no KDE3?
<ScottK-laptop> Not any more than we can help it.
<Mez> yeah, cept KDE4 makes GTK apps look horrid
<Mez> and now my internets is broke...
<Riddell> right, sure, it's KDE's fault that GTK looks horrid
<Mez> Riddell, they looked fine with the 3 version ;)
<Mez> (which made it use the proper theming
<smarter> Mez: make sure gtk-qt-engine-kde4 is installed
<Mez> smarter, would do... cept I cant access the net
<Mez> oh, and upgrading broke a little due to it not setting the correct WM for startup (I had to do that myself)
<smarter> Mez: and looks in system settings -> Appearence ->GTK Style and Fonts
<Mez> smarter... cant install anything atm
<smarter> should already be installed
<smarter> "Use My KDE Style in GTK applications" should be checked
<Mez> is it possible to change the taskbar so that it doesnt squidge everythig down to the left... I want it to be a little more like the previous version
<Mez> (stack on top of each other aswell as across)
<Mez> I cant remember whether that was meant to be 4.1 or 4.2
<Mez> i dont seem to have system settings either
<smarter> alt+f2 -> systemsettings
<Mez> nothig
<apachelogger> ScottK: not mine :P
 * apachelogger thought we actually made kde4libs-dev conflict with kdesdk
<apachelogger> Mez: please report any issues with configuration
<ScottK-laptop> apachelogger: You touched it last.
<Mez> seeems Ive broked my PC
<apachelogger> ScottK-laptop: the issue is older though
 * Mez downloads an ISO to reinstall
<apachelogger> ScottK-laptop: it's because preparetips is necessary for pot creation, Riddell is the one to poke I guess :)
<ScottK-laptop> Then can't you just build-dep on the other package?
<Mez> lets hope I have 3k3b
<Tonio_> Dekans: yep ?
<Tonio_> seele: nope the cursor bug is that it fails back to the X cursor :)
<Tonio_> the black one
 * apachelogger is wondering how to query strigi in 4.1
<Mez> hmm
<Mez> lucky i have a spare cat5
<Mez> sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
 * Mez sighs
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> these playground strigi-analyzers are pretty broken alright
<yuriy> apachelogger: where are your khelpcenter fixes going? 4.1 or 4.2 or both?
<apachelogger> both
<apachelogger> but the frontend stuff is pretty fixed already
<apachelogger> so I will try to get nepostrigi support for 4.2 and possibly get permission to backport for 4.1
<Mez> why the f**k doesnt kde-network manager work?
<apachelogger> because it's 0.7svn
 * ScottK-laptop stops typing. apachelogger was faster.
 * Mez sighs...
<Mez> so I cant use network now?
<Mez> unless I use gnome?
<Mez> or work out how to configure it manually
<apachelogger> well, it works, partly
<Mez> ?
<Mez> If I click my wireless network.. it does nothing
<apachelogger> maybe it broke due to recent updates
<apachelogger> that would also explain why my laptop refuses to connect all of a sudden
<apachelogger> -- Installing: /usr/lib/strigi/strigita_html.so
<apachelogger> yay
 * Mez sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop's
<Mez> lets hope the gnome version works
<Mez> if not - I now have to reinstall cause of my own stupidity
<apachelogger> network-manager-gnome
<Mez> yes, I know... but might as well pull everything in..
 * apachelogger doens't get the point of that...
<Mez> (I can play with stuff then)
<apachelogger> Oo
<Mez> apachelogger, cause I wanna have a look at how gnomes looking these days
<apachelogger> Mez: you could fix knm instead :P
<apachelogger> or kuser
<apachelogger> or knetworkconf
<Mez> 1) I have no idea whats wrong and 2) I have no idea how to fix it
<apachelogger> meh
<Mez> its more important to me to have a working system at the moment
<apachelogger> Nightrose: how does one query nepgi in 4.1?
<apachelogger> Mez: why did you upgrade to intrepid then? Oo
<Mez> because I can deal with broken apps... not broken networking
<Mez> I didnt expect at an alpha, networking would be broken
<Nightrose> apachelogger: i don't think you do
<apachelogger> Nightrose: why is that stuff on by default then?
 * apachelogger sometimes really doesn't get it
<Nightrose> apachelogger: because dolphin can use it for exmaple
<apachelogger> how?
<Nightrose> rating and tagging and stuff
<apachelogger> how much sense does that make without a query application?
<Nightrose> ;-)
<apachelogger> that is like I buy an audio cd and have no playback device
<smarter> yay!!!
<smarter> my Qt4 port of kvkbd finally runs :)
 * apachelogger looks for the tag revision of 4.1 and tries to get nepomuk-kde to work
<smarter> apachelogger: I think krunner can use strigi
<smarter> nepomuksearch:/ kio protocol probably use it too
<apachelogger> no
<apachelogger> that protocol is nepomuk-kde
<apachelogger> which is still in playground
<smarter> good candidate for kubuntu-experimental imho
<apachelogger> you can only package the tag revison of KDE 4.1
<apachelogger> if even that compiles against 4.1
<smarter> test of kvkbd4
 * smarter is happy :]
<smarter> who is the kdesdk guy?
<smarter> kapptemplate is a binary but it has Architecture: all
<smarter> so it doesn't work on my x86_64 system :/
 * apachelogger thinks that the html analzer is workish
<apachelogger> or maybe not :S
<apachelogger> Nightrose: still no dev?
<Nightrose> apachelogger: nope
<apachelogger> Nightrose: why is that everytime I stumble upon problems I have to fix them myself because none else seems to care :(
<seele> uh oh.. my boss just not-so-subtley asked if i had any more "trips" planned for this year..
 * seele guesses her absence this summer was duly noted
<Nightrose> apachelogger: :(
<Nightrose> seele: oO
<Nightrose> seele: tell him how you did awesome stuff and promoted your employer ;-)
<Mez> so, is it possible to get the taskbar to stack vertically as well as horizontally?
<seele> Nightrose: yes well, that doesn't mean anything until a contract is in place ;)
<Nightrose> ;-)
<smarter> Mez: no, it got removed during the KDE 4.1 dev cycle due to important change to plasma and nobody reimplemented it
 * Mez sighs...
<Mez> thats not good...
<Mez> It's a waste of space
<smarter> apachelogger: could you please upload that? http://ks33313.kimsufi.com/~smarter/pub/kdesdk_4.1.0-0ubuntu9.debdiff
<smarter> bbl
<apachelogger> Riddell: please sponsor smarter :)
<jjesse> Errors were encountered while processing:
<jjesse>  /var/cache/apt/archives/gtk-qt-engine_1%3a1.1+svn20080816-0ubuntu1_i386.deb
<jjesse> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<jjesse> just received that on updating my intrepdi box
<apachelogger> oh
<apachelogger> hooray
<apachelogger> I forgot a conflicts
<apachelogger> -.-
<apachelogger> jjesse: I'll fix that tomorrow, for now just install gtk-qt-engine manually
 * apachelogger needs to leave in some minutes
<jjesse> apachelogger: ok
<gribelu> did anyone yet try an upgrade from hardy to intrepid alpha4? i'm wondering if it'll work :)
<seele> anyone else having trouble with adept notifier in intrepid?
<seele> it doesnt crash, but it doesnt do anything, either
<jjesse> adept3? or normal adept?
<seele> adept 2
<jjesse> i've found it just sits there no matter how many times i click on it
<seele> yep
<seele> hmm.. wiki is down?
<Riddell> win 44
<Riddell> hmm
<apachelogger> gribelu: last time I checked, it was still working
<apachelogger> at least for KDE 3 -> KDE 4 ;-)
<gribelu> hmm yeah i have both kde3 and 4 installed now
<gribelu> should i remove 3 or 4 before the upgrade? :)
#kubuntu-devel 2008-08-20
<vorian> nixternal: ping etc... :)
<jtechidna> omg
<jtechidna> <3 Simon Edwards
<jtechidna> Riddell: He found a workaround for the crash
<jtechidna> Make the KApplication a global var and everything works out
<mornfall> Riddell: Hi! Could you please sync apt-xapian-index, libwibble, libept and adept from Sid into Intrepid? Thanks.
<Riddell> ooh
<Riddell> hmm, libwibble still at 0.1.19 in unstable
<\sh> Riddell: are you up to some archive work? like syncing? :)
<Riddell> \sh: could do
<\sh> Riddell: ok..just testbuilding the experimental packages of new upstream sip4-qt3 + pyqt4
<\sh> Riddell: short question why did you remove the python-elemtree?
<\sh> Riddell: as the python-qt4 bin package consists of py2.4 + py2.5 version as it seems, wouldn't it be better to suggest the python-elemtree package?
<Riddell> \sh: did I?  I don't even know what that is
<Riddell> mornfall: synced from incoming
<\sh> Riddell: or should be force the use of py2.5 as build target only? (setting XS-Python-Version in debian/control to 2.5)
<\sh> python-qt4 (4.4.2-0ubuntu2) intrepid; urgency=low
<\sh>   * Remove depends on python-elemtree, it is not needed with python2.5
<\sh>  -- Jonathan Riddell <jriddell@ubuntu.com>  Mon, 09 Jun 2008 11:59:26 +0100
<Riddell> don't honestly know
<jtechidna> Riddell: If you're doing archive work could you take a look at bug 259404 while you're at it?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 259404 in showimg "Please remove showimg 0.9.5-1.1ubuntu2 from Intrepid (universe)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/259404
<jtechidna> and good morning guys :)
<\sh> Riddell: ok...would you sync then sip4-qt3 + python-qt4 from experimental then for intrepid...( i can't force requestsync to use experimental somehow9
<Riddell> \sh: sip4-qt3 4.7.7-1 is already in ubuntu
<\sh> ah
<Riddell> syncing python-qt4_4.4.3-1
<\sh> apachelogger: how far did you come along with your patch to pykde4?
<\sh> apachelogger: if there is more work to be done, I'll prepare a debdiff for kde4bindings to bump the pyqt4 version for pykde4...and just rebuild it
<Nightrose> apachelogger: you wanted me to remind you to remove "preview" from the description on first beta release of amarok 2
<Nightrose> package description that is
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: done
<JontheEchidna> Cool, thanks.
<seele> Riddell: does the ubuntu hardware database collect screen resolution data?
<mornfall> Riddell: Ah, right. Incoming is it -- I have just uploaded it when I poked you. I haven't realized ACCEPTed doesn't imply "in archive". ; - )
<Riddell> seele: yes should do (the output of xdpyinfo as I remember)
<ScottK> \sh: I get sip4-qt3 sync'ed back when you originally asked me about them.
<ScottK> I did get ...
<\sh> ScottK: ah...didn't get it then...thx...
<nixternal> vorian: pong?
<smarter> could someone please upload that? http://ks33313.kimsufi.com/~smarter/pub/kdesdk_4.1.0-0ubuntu9.debdiff
<Riddell> smarter: ok
<Riddell> smarter: uploaded thanks, you should send it to debian too if they havn't done that already
<smarter> 'kay
<smarter> ppa backport probably has this bug too
<smarter> does ubuntu wiki login works for you?
<ScottK> smarter: Not for me with Konqueror KDE3.  Works in Firefox.
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: lemonpos-kde4 needs archiving in Intrepid
<JontheEchidna> oh nevermind
<JontheEchidna> dummy package
<JontheEchidna> XP
<smarter> ScottK: does not with konq/kde4 too :/
<smarter> *does not work
<ScottK> smarter: I filed a bug on ubuntu-website.  Please add a comment.
<ScottK> smarter: Bug #259436
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 259436 in ubuntu-website "Wiki login not persistent with Konqueror" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/259436
<smarter> done ;)
 * smarter goes back to his kvkbd Qt4 port
<Riddell> smarter: you're doing one?
<smarter> yep
<smarter> it's running, buttons works, and I just got the tray icon back
<smarter> *work
<Riddell> groovy
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: Simon Edwards helped me fix the crash in software-properties
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: something fiddly involving object visibility I expect?
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: yeah, making kapp a global var fixed the crash
<JontheEchidna> er, declaring kapp as a global
<JontheEchidna> The bad news is that I can't seem to fully wrap my head around KCmLineArgs/Options
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: can be fiddly, try looking at gdebi-kde that uses it
<JontheEchidna> Ooh, that might help
<JontheEchidna> fiddly is an awesome word btw
<JontheEchidna> Could I get a core dev to sponsor bug 253707?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 253707 in kdebase "[kde 4] System Settings missing from applications menu, not found by search" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/253707
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: ok
<JontheEchidna> thanks
<Riddell> nixternal: remind me again what happened to pinentry-qt4
<nixternal> Riddell: you need to sync it from debian experimental
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: uploaded, also applied upstream
<Riddell> nixternal: groovy, done
<nixternal> groovy
 * Riddell grooves with nixternal 
<nixternal> haha
<nixternal> sign me up for UDS USA too, don't forget me :)
<Riddell> nixternal: start a wiki page if you like
<smarter> does anyone know what directories KStandardDirs check when you do something like     myFile = KStandardDirs::locate("appdata", "groups.lst") ?
<Riddell> smarter: kde4-config --path appdata
<Riddell> kde4-config --path data
<dinosaur-rus> hi
<smarter> Riddell: thanks :)
<seele> Riddell: how do you run reports on the data?  http://hwdb.ubuntu.com/ is the only website i've found and it looks broken
<Riddell> seele: the data is kept hidden and secret because of privacy issues, I might have access to it, what are you looking for?
<dinosaur-rus> I got a problem when compiling a Qt 4 program -- linker can't find Xtst.so library. libxtst package is installed, there're /usr/lib/libXtst.so.6 and /usr/lib/libXtst.so.6.1.0 files, but /usr/lib/libXtst.so symlink is missing
<Riddell> dinosaur-rus: try libxtst-dev
<dinosaur-rus> Riddell: oh, thanks :) I had to re-install my system and not everything may be restored :P
<Riddell> dinosaur-rus: kdelibs5-dev will install a bunch of useful packages like that
<Riddell> kdebase-workspace-dev more so
<seele> Riddell: what the average Kubuntu screen res is and what percent is smaller than 1024
<Riddell> nixternal: bug 259767
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 259767 in kubuntu-docs "kubuntu-docs 8.10-3 update error (/usr/share/ubuntu-artwork/home/locales-kubuntu/ is not a directory)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/259767
<Riddell> seele: I'll ping ogra
<\sh> Riddell: I thought the hwdb data was anonymized somehow...
<Riddell> \sh: there's no names attached but it could still be traced back
<seele> Riddell: awesome.. thanks
<dinosaur-rus> BTW, is there any way to tell the X server that my LCD monitor supports 75 Hz refresh rate? frequency ranges in xorg.conf are set, but they seem to have no effect...
<dinosaur-rus> who does accept Adept suggestions? :)
<seele> Riddell: kde-i18n got back to me and says Desktop Search shouldn't have any problems being translated
<freeflying> Riddell: kde4 in intrepid only use ~/.kde?
<seele> i dunno how new strings get submitted for translation or if it happens on its own though
<Riddell> freeflying: yes
<Riddell> seele: I committed it to trunk so that'll happen automatically for 4.2
<seele> ok
<Riddell> seele: for intrepid I'd need to patch our packages but first I need to fix the patch to make .desktop files use .po translations
<nixternal> Riddell: fixed and uploaded
<Riddell> nixternal: rocking
<nixternal> davmor2: hey, the about kubuntu thing, check and make sure that khelpcenter is pointing at /usr/share/doc/kde4 and not /usr/share/doc/kde
<nixternal> I think
<davmor2> hang on
<apachelogger> Nightrose: thx
<apachelogger> \sh: didn't I paste a new version?
<apachelogger> \sh: you just need to reorder the link arguments in the cmake script that gets generated
<davmor2> nixternal: I'll do it latter I did realise it was that late.  Be an hour or so :)
<Riddell> seele: got the hwdb data, lets see how long it takes to uncompress it
<davmor2> nixternal: right I've got a few minutes so it's booting up now
<davmor2> nixternal: it points at help:/kubuntu/about-kubuntu
<nixternal> ya, but help might be pointing at /usr/share/doc/kde/HTML/$cc/kubuntu/*
<nixternal> help:// rather
<davmor2> nixternal: no error the file or folder help:/kubuntu/about-kubuntu does not exist.
<nixternal> davmor2: intrepid right?
<davmor2> nixternal: correct
<apachelogger> you b0rked it
<nixternal> ls /usr/share/doc/kde*
<nixternal> there isn't a /usr/share/doc/kde/ in intrepid that I know of
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> share/doc/kde4/HTML
<apachelogger> the kubuntu docs go to the wrong dir
<nixternal> well that is where we are placing KDE 4 docs, so they don't overwrite anything KDE3 that might get installed
<nixternal> KDE 3 installs docs to /usr/share/doc/kde/HTML/*
<nixternal> KDE 4 installs docs to /usr/share/doc/kde4/HTML/*
<nixternal> we need to patch kdebase-workspace or runtime so that KHelpCenter is looking in the correct location(s)
<davmor2> nixternal: kde and kde4 are both there
<nixternal> I will have to setup Intrepid sometime in the next week or so and take a look
<apachelogger> ehm
<apachelogger> nixternal: or we could just remove the cmake arg that makes it use kde/HTML
<apachelogger> the kde4 packages which don't replace kde3 are conflicting anyways
<davmor2> nixternal: is there anything else I can help you with?
<nixternal> davmor2: nah, I think I got it...if not I will poke you with apachelogger
<nixternal> the apachelogger of doom!
<apachelogger> oioi
<davmor2> nixternal: if you burn yourself a live cd that's where it shows up for me on the about kubuntu icon in desktop.  If I open up khelpcenter that seems to work okay :)
<nixternal> ahhh, that is a .desktop issue....got it!
<nixternal> w00t, glad you said that
 * Riddell adds system-config-printer-kde to KDE SVN
<davmor2> I did put it in my bug report ;)
<nixternal> ahhh, it tries to open khelpcenter in the desktop file and not khelpcenter4
<jjesse> there isn't any kubuntu documentation in khelpecenter in intrepid yet
<jjesse> at least on my ysstem
<nixternal> jjesse: is there khelpcenter or khelpcenter4 in intrepid?
<nixternal> need to know the binary name
<Riddell> there is a khelpcentre
<nixternal> hrmm
<Riddell> doesn't work terribly well
<jjesse> khelpcenter version 4.1.00
<jjesse> and konqi still shows the default konqi start page, "Next: An Introduction to Konqueror
<nixternal> OK, I will have to install Intrepid on my lappy at home then
<nixternal> it is time I back it up anyways
<jjesse> i have it in a virtual machine
<davmor2> nixternal: I'll leave it with you :)
<nixternal> yay, time to write some more python
<nixternal> eclipse + pydev == #1
<Riddell> nixternal: got any keen your kde docs people who want to write a quick doc for system-config-printer-kde?
<nixternal> Riddell: myself or jjesse
 * jjesse ducks and whisltes
<nixternal> I can do one up as it only takes an hour or so
<jjesse> i don't have time today on site
<nixternal> Riddell: email me or file a bug and assign it to me
<Riddell> well, I don't want to distract you from kubuntu-docs
<nixternal> Riddell: I can multi-task :P
<nixternal> I need to do them simultaneously anyways, as KDE 4 docs are blah right now
<jjesse> nixternal: best way to get back working on kde docs is to check out all of svn or just the docs folders?
<nixternal> you can write a script probably to go through KDE/*/doc to pull each
<nixternal> would be less space for sure
<jjesse> ok
<Riddell> 3.5.10 is available.. but does anyone care?
<ScottK-laptop> Yes.
<ScottK-laptop> What do you think about 3.5.10 for -proposed/updates?
<Riddell> I'd be hesitant, that branch doesn't receive much testing
<Riddell> but if someone want to do it, sure
<ScottK-laptop> OTOH, I'd expect if the shoved something in there it must be of some significance.
<ScottK-laptop> Riddell: If you'll give me a list of source packages, I'll try and look at it in the next few days.  I want to make sure I get them all.
<Riddell> ScottK-laptop: just a list, surely you'd need the actual source itself
<ScottK-laptop> I assume I can download that from somwhere?
<Riddell> nope, it's super secret
<ScottK-laptop> OK.  Then I guess I need that too.
<Riddell> ScottK-laptop: probably easiest if I just give you access to ktown
<ScottK-laptop> OK.
<ScottK-laptop> Please make it read only.
<Riddell> hmm, the new launchpad UI doesn't make it easy to find your ssh key
<Riddell> or maybe you don't have one in launchpad
<Riddell> no, seems you don't
<Riddell> ScottK-laptop: got an ssh key?
<ScottK-laptop> I never made one I cared about after the last fiasco.  Give me a moment.
<Riddell> ScottK-laptop: I worked out how to copy it over
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: I got command line args back in and fixed a few things
<Riddell> yay
<JontheEchidna> Should be ready for review
<JontheEchidna> https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~echidnaman/software-properties/pykde4
<JontheEchidna> and hopefully a merge :)
<yuriy> oooh
<yuriy> JontheEchidna: does it have a KDE-like apply button now?
<JontheEchidna> Uh... where?
<yuriy> software properties
<yuriy> it was gnome like instant apply before
<yuriy> except not, it was just weird
<JontheEchidna> I didn't add any buttons
<JontheEchidna> I'm about to blog about it though
<JontheEchidna> once I get pics and stuff
<JontheEchidna> before/after pics
<Riddell> seele: uncompressing just stopped
<JontheEchidna> Who do I see about software-properties merges?
<seele> Riddell: o.O
<seele> Riddell: how big was the archive?
<Riddell> seele: 217394 entries, 4.6 Gigs
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: if you run it without root, it gives the error box but doesn't quit
<JontheEchidna> oops
<JontheEchidna> hmm, for it quits when I run the script through python without root
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: oh hang on, it does now
<JontheEchidna> whew
<Riddell> >sudo python software-properties-kde --enable-component universe
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: breakage ^^
<JontheEchidna> hum
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: for some reason kdesudo "python software-properties-kde --enable-component universe" works
<JontheEchidna> ...and it deletes everything under universe in etc/apt/sources.list
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: doesn't work with sudo though, just needs a cast to a str somewhere
<JontheEchidna> Ok
<JontheEchidna> what about the deleting everything under universe in the sources.list?
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: it's gone!
<Riddell> that doesn't seem right
<JontheEchidna> does that happen with the normal pyqt build?
<Riddell> dunno
<Riddell> don't seem to
<JontheEchidna> crapity crap
<JontheEchidna> Let's see if casting to str helps
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: casting to str first fixes that too
<Riddell> yay
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: then e-mail michael vogt, cc me, asking if he wants to do the review/merge or if he's happy for me to do it
<JontheEchidna> Ok
<Riddell> seele: still grepping..
<seele> Riddell: i hope there is some useful data in there :)
<Riddell> seele: hmm, 4500 done of 217394, this could take some time
<Riddell> seele: but here's the current output http://paste.ubuntu.com/39178/
<Riddell> seele: this is only people who have bothered to run hwdb-client so I'd guess it's only desktop using fans rather than non-geeks or server users
<seele> Riddell: i'm hoping technical skill wont matter in terms of hardware
<seele> the same laptop could be used by a home user or a hacker
<seele> hmm.. it might be too late to ask, but can it be determined if it is a desktop or laptop?
<Riddell> yes although it would take some python playing
<fdoving> Riddell: ping. i'm not much around, so the 4th of august you asked about bug 186729.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 186729 in kio-umountwrapper "Cannot uninstall kio-umountwrapper" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/186729
<fdoving> Riddell: the whole problem is that kio-umountwrapper wasn't updated for the removal of dolphin/d3lphin, so it kind of expects one file from dolphin to be around. and it doesn't depend on it.
<fdoving> so when d3lphin, or konqueror for that matter, is removed before kio-umountwrapper, it'll break.
<fdoving> and it's my fault.
<fdoving> i belived i made a fixed package with the depends at some point.
<fdoving> Riddell: http://frode.kde.no/ubuntu/intrepid/kio-umountwrapper/
<fdoving> i pointed to that url in one of my comments to the bug.
<fdoving> it should be pushed to hardy-updates before upgrades to intrepid starts, to prevent chaos.
<smarter> mmh, chaos
<fdoving> yeah, for those who remove dolphin upgrades will stop at some point, when/if kio-umountwrapper is removed.
<fdoving> ehm, for those who have removed dolphin, and then try to remove kio-umountwrapper, that is.
<fdoving> so, kio-umountwrapper needs to depend on dolphin and konqueror, then it's removed first if one of those are uninstalled.
<fdoving> i made the .debdiff for this 4th of may.
<Riddell> thanks fdoving
<JontheEchidna> mornfall: adept3.0~beta1 crashes when ran without sudo
<apachelogger> Nightrose: bug 99363
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 99363 in gtk-qt-engine "i18n for gtk-qt-engine broken" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/99363
<apachelogger> Riddell: gtk-qt-engine needs to go back to main, gtk-qt-engine-kde4 source can be removed ... do we need a new MIR?
<apachelogger> considering -engine is -kde4 just a new version :)
<JontheEchidna> bbl
<Nightrose> apachelogger: meh
 * Nightrose puts it on the agenda
<fdoving> ah, Gauvain Pocentek has a better solution.
<fdoving> Riddell: Gauvain Pocentek has a smarter solution, easier anyway. jsut make the dirs, then the divert will work even if dolphin isn't around. not sure how that will work if dolphin is installed, but i guess dpkg-divert will handle that. https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kio-umountwrapper/+bug/186729/comments/21 and 22
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 186729 in kio-umountwrapper "Cannot uninstall kio-umountwrapper" [High,In progress]
<fdoving> yep, i'm pretty sure dpkg-divert will handle that. so that's a good solution as far as i can tell.
<Riddell> apachelogger: no MIR needed
<Riddell> seele: how's this? http://paste.ubuntu.com/39219/
<seele> Riddell: awesome :)
<Riddell> surprisingly few laptops
<seele> a lot of desktops seem to have widescreen monitors too
<seele> i wonder if they are really laptops?
<yuriy__> yeah most of the desktop/laptop things on there don't make sense
<Riddell> yuriy__: why do you say that?
<seele> Riddell: line 23
<seele> 532 desktops running 1280x800?
<seele> that is a pretty typical laptop screen resolution
<Riddell> I'm grepping for BAT in the hal output
<yuriy__> I don't know of any laptops that do 1280x1024, or any desktops that do 1280x800 or 1280x768 or 1400x1050
<Riddell> there must be a better way to grep for laptop-ness but I don't know what
<seele> that's ok.. the data is still useful
<seele> is this all ubuntu or just kubuntu?
<Riddell> all ubuntu
<seele> ok cool
<Riddell> seele: what's this for?
<seele> Riddell: trying to figure out what screen size we should be designing for as a desktop
<seele> Riddell: nuno wants icons + text instead if icons/text
<seele> but 1024 is a bit too small for some applications (but it is dubious if they should have text with the icons at all)
<seele> some apps it makes sense for, such as okular
<seele> plus, when you do icons + text, you use less vertical space
<seele> which means more real estate for laptop users
<yuriy__> what if it was dependent on how many things are in the toolbar?
<seele> yuriy__: that is another possibility
<seele> for example, kmail probably doesnt need icons + text, nor does koffice
<seele> konqueror.. i'm not sure.  i think we could probably do just icons for that too
<yuriy__> i'm just glad the toolbar issues are resolved, according to ereslibre's blog and hope that gets backported
<seele> dolphin looks pretty nice with icons + text too
<smarter> yuriy__: awesome! that thing was driving me mad
<seele> Riddell: screen size will also effect what default plasma widgets we should put on the desktop in ibex
<seele> and what their default size is
<smarter> seele: maybe it could be automagically changed according to the resolution?
<seele> smarter: that is something we are considering too.. but that could effect screenshots in documentation
<smarter> I always disable icons+text on my EEE(800x480)
<seele> first i think nuno and i will look at which apps are a problem under 1024 and see if they need icons + text at all
<smarter> "1920 x 1200 laptop" Oo
<smarter> who needs a 22' laptop?
<yuriy__> what do I have to do to get qt4 designer working again?
<Nightrose> apachelogger: meh the wiki doesn't want to log me in :(
<Nightrose> so i can't edit the page
<ScottK-laptop> Nightrose: Unfortunately you need Firefox.  It's broken with Konqueror.
 * ScottK-laptop filed a bug already.
<Nightrose> ScottK-laptop: ahhh thanks
<Nightrose> will try in firefox then
#kubuntu-devel 2008-08-21
<JontheEchidna> yuriy: there are some magic .so files you need to delete
<JontheEchidna> plugins
<JontheEchidna> Don't know where though
 * JontheEchidna is trapped in windows
 * Jucato gets a mallet
<Jucato> is it made of glass?
<JontheEchidna> nope, somebody broke pam
<Jucato> aw..
 * JontheEchidna is not amused
<JontheEchidna> how does one break *pam*?
<JontheEchidna> Doesn't it do it's job well enough already? Why mess around with it?
<claydoh> I just recovered from that
<Hobbsee> JontheEchidna: there is an updated version, if you can manage to get it
<JontheEchidna> network manager also decided it wouldn't work
<JontheEchidna> else I could recover by booting in recovery mode :/
<claydoh> I rebooted to recovery mode and ran apt to update, thus reducing my blood pressure :)
<claydoh> iwconfig worked nice :)
<JontheEchidna> heh, maybe I should give it another go
<JontheEchidna> last time I has similar problems networking wouldn't work at all in windows either
<JontheEchidna> but it does this time
 * JontheEchidna shrugs
<claydoh> iwconfig ethX essid myrouter
<JontheEchidna> be back hopefully soon...
<claydoh> good luck
<JontheEchidna> :(
<JontheEchidna> this sucks
<JontheEchidna> What would cause a wired connection not to connect?
<jjesse> will systems settings have an "administrator" button like kde 3 to put in your admin password?
<yuriy> JontheEchidna: boot into recovery console or livecd, make the change mentioned in bug 259867
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 259867 in pam "[PAM] Unable to login: Cannot make/remove an entry for the specified session" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/259867
<jjesse> working on kubuntu -docs
<yuriy> this wasted almost an hour for me because chrooting wouldn't work right
<JontheEchidna> well
<JontheEchidna> I'm having reoccuring nm problems
<JontheEchidna> and I can't fix it the way I did before
<JontheEchidna> and damn windows sure likes to access the harddrive
<JontheEchidna> oh, others are having internet connection problems
<JontheEchidna> that's somewhat relieving
<JontheEchidna> yuriy: this http://people.ubuntu.com/~vorlon/meh ?
<yuriy> JontheEchidna: yes
<JontheEchidna> um
<JontheEchidna> how the heck will I be able to remember all that?
<yuriy> JontheEchidna: just add the permit....so line if it's not there
<yuriy> and get rid of any deny all line
<JontheEchidna> just add the session required line to etc/pam.d?
<JontheEchidna> and remove the deny line?
<yuriy> yeah
<yuriy> /etc/pam.d/common-session
<yuriy> session required                        pam_permit.so
<JontheEchidna> yay
<jjesse> why does it seem the names of applications in either kickoff or the kmenu seem to change every freakin release?
<jjesse> Adept used to be Adept - Manage Packages, before that it was Adept Manager, now in intrepid it is just "Manage Packages"
<JontheEchidna> Adept3 has new desktop files
<JontheEchidna> and Kickoff displays the application description by default
<jjesse> but it seems every release have to update the menu entities
<jjesse> for a lot of the entrieis
<yuriy> jjesse: is it for the worse though?
<Jucato> jjesse: the "Manage Packages" part is still the app description. the new K Menu shows description instead of appname by default
<JontheEchidna> says "Package Manager" for the entry in the system submenu
<JontheEchidna> "Manage Packages" is the .desktop file for adept 2
<jjesse> i understand that
<JontheEchidna> wonder why it didn't go away...
<Jucato> make it go away!!!
<Jucato> :)
<jjesse> but not just for adept it seems we change a lot of the apps or someone changes the different names in the menu for each relaease
<JontheEchidna> Blame KDE! :P
<Jucato> er?
<Jucato> blame Adept :)
<jjesse> Ark used to be Archive Tool (ARK), now it is Archive Tool and in dapper it was just ark
<jjesse> jerks :) :)
<Jucato> hm... jjesse are we talking about how the apps are named or how they are displayed in the menu?
<jjesse> how they are displayed in the menu
<Jucato> ah right. blame KDE for that one :)
<JontheEchidna> oh well, at least System Settings shows up in the menu now
<jjesse> just seems to change all the time would be nice for consitency through releases
<jjesse> JontheEchidna: yay
 * JontheEchidna patched that earlier today, Riddell made the change upstream
<Jucato> you  forgot the part when it would have been "Ark Archive Tool" (when they removed the parentheses)
<Jucato> Hobbsee: pam stuff are fixed in intrepid? is it semi-safe too update today?
<Hobbsee> Jucato: i think so.  i ihave hte corrected verison, but haven't rebooted / relogged in yet
 * Jucato reconsiders reinstalling Hardy.. needs a working KDE 4 to demo on katurday
<JontheEchidna> lol, Katurday
<JontheEchidna> Need a lolcat wallpaper?
<Jucato> I have a "lolcat predecessor" book :P
<JontheEchidna> (I don't have any, btw :P)
<Jucato> I was literally lol'ing at the mall when I bought it..
<Jucato> I was still laughing when I was handing over the payment to the cashier
<Jucato> and laughing as I was walking away from the store..
<jjesse> they did a new  website dedicated to engrish
<jjesse> its great
<jjesse> www.engrishfunny.com
<JontheEchidna> I lol'd
<Jucato> jjesse: btw, I think JontheEchidna was proposing that we switch kickoff to use Name by default instead of Description iirc
<JontheEchidna> actually the todo list says that
<JontheEchidna> :P
<Jucato> though that most probably requires patching from our side. not sure if upstream has plans for it
<JontheEchidna> probably wouldn't be too hard, since the classic menu has the code for that
 * Jucato would have thought it was on the todo list of upstream as well
<Jucato> ah right
 * Jucato never used that.. so never sow
<Jucato> saw*
<jjesse> so before i go through and commit this change to the menu entieis i should wait?
<jjesse> grrr
<Jucato> jjesse: what are you going to change?
<jjesse> in the kubuntu docs we have a list of entities for menu references
<jjesse> so in a document if you reference opening konqueror you just reference the entitiy
 * JontheEchidna sorta doubts that things will change
<Jucato> jjesse: hm.. I get what you mean... I thought you were going to change menu entries in the .desktop files :)
<jjesse> instead of typing <guimenu>Application Launcher><guisubmenu>Applications</guisubmenu><guisubmenu>Internet</guisubmenu><guimenuitem>Web Browser</guimenuitem>
<jjesse> it used to say <guimenuitem> Konqueror - Web Browser</guimenuitem>
<Jucato> jjesse: there's no easy way to switch back and forth from showing App Name to App Description in Docbook?
<jjesse> have to redo the menu entity
<jjesse> which you define once
<jjesse> and that flows through all docs that refernce that entity
<Jucato> ah at least you only have to do it once.. I thought you have to do search and replace all :)
<Jucato> docbook is smart :P
<jjesse> yes docbook is smart
<jjesse> but changing the entities can be time consuming
<Jucato> I guess that now depends on whether that item on the todo list pushes through :/
<JontheEchidna> 8 days until feature freeze
<jjesse> wow is it comming up the qucily already
<JontheEchidna> yeah...
<jjesse> doesn't seem that its been long enough since hardy came out
<Jucato> and I have done nothing yet!!
 * Jucato epic fails again
<jjesse> as usual
 * jjesse ducks
<JontheEchidna> On the plus side tomorrow is my birthday :D
<jjesse> happy freakin birthday
<jjesse> you an old man now?
<Jucato> JontheEchidna: cool! we're just 5 or 6 days apart!
<Jucato> (depends on what "tomorrow" is for you)
<JontheEchidna> It's 22:31 here
<Jucato> jjesse: was that "as usual" for me? ;)
<JontheEchidna> jjesse: 17
<Jucato> JontheEchidna: of Aug 20? so that would make your birthday on the 21st?
<Jucato> 5 days apart then :)
<JontheEchidna> yep, 21st
<jjesse>  wow only 17
<Jucato> they're getting younger :)
<Jucato> (though your hackergotchi is decieving :P)
<JontheEchidna> hehe
<jjesse> i was 17 13 years ago
<JontheEchidna> My dad is a big Linux geek too
<Jucato> ha!
<jjesse> makes me feel old
<Jucato> at least I was 17 only 8 years and 5 days ago :P
<jjesse> Jucato: i always thought your were closer to my age
<ScottK> Our oldest is learning to drive.
<Jucato> jjesse: considering we're 5 years apart, compared to 8 years with JontheEchidna... yes, I am closer to your age :P
<ScottK> I realized recently that I have roughly a year of driving experience for everh hour she's been behind the wheel.
<Jucato> (but not too close)
<jjesse> ScottK: you old man
<Jucato> :)
<jjesse> Jucato: i thought you were older then me
<Jucato> jjesse: roflmao!
<jjesse> my oldest/only is 2 months old
<jjesse> today
 * Jucato isn't committed, has no offspring, not even pets that aren't stuffed with cotton
 * Jucato is still living off his  mother's hard earned money
<JontheEchidna> my brother has a dog...
<vorian> dogs ftw
<Jucato> well, I have a cat, a lion, a red panda, a penguin, and a small pterodactyl
<vorian> cool, amber?
<jjesse> where did you find the pterodactyl?
<JontheEchidna> Oh that
<Jucato> someone gave it to me. apparnetly from Neopets...
<JontheEchidna> I made an asm to pterodactyl converter in PyQt the other day
<Jucato> vorian: you made me think of pokemon :)
<JontheEchidna> it rocks
<Jucato> well, it is a rock type flying pokemon :)
<vorian> Jucato: hehe
<jjesse> lol
<vorian> my fav pokiman is the 3rd stage dragon thingy
<vorian> charzar
<vorian> or some such
<jjesse> charazar?
<vorian> maybe
<JontheEchidna> Charzard, iirc
<vorian> gotacatchemall
<ScottK> Riddell: There's a whole mess of KDE language packs in hardy-proposed right now.  Am I required to care for the 3.5.10 packaging?
<jjesse> is 3.5.10 for hardy?
<ScottK> Yes.
<ScottK> I'm going to try for -proposed/-updates if it doesn't look to scary.
<jjesse> hrm in intrepid any reason adept is held back?
<Jucato> JontheEchidna, vorian: charizard :)
<jjesse> Jucato: did you look it up?
<Jucato> jjesse: no. I know it by heart
<Jucato> I just had to go and check the laundry and cook rice. hence the delay
<vorian> yay!
<Jucato> charmander -> charmeleon -> charizard :)
<jjesse> wow the crazy things we remember
<Jucato> jjesse: btw, do you think it would be better if our docs referred to menu entities/entries as Description (Name) or Name (Description)? so that no matter how upstream changes the default display, we'd be insulated from that?
<Jucato> jjesse: I used to memorize the first 150 pokemon :)
<JontheEchidna> aha: http://xkcd.com/463/
<jdong> Jucato: wow.
<jdong> Jucato: I have nothing to say
<jjesse> wow
<jjesse> the first 150 pokemon
<Jucato> jdong: about pokemon? :)
<jjesse> did you really need to know them
<Jucato> jjesse: gotta know'em all!
<JontheEchidna> but now
<JontheEchidna> there are over 400 pokemans
<Jucato> there are over 500
<Jucato> yeah, it's competing with the number or KDE classes...
<JontheEchidna> hehe
<JontheEchidna> KRandomNumberNotEqualToZero
<Jucato> jjesse: hm.. you ain't heard anything yet :)
<jdong> Jucato: yes, about pokeymon :)
 * JontheEchidna is out for the night, be back tomorrow
<Jucato> there was one game that I was heavily addicted to about 4-5 years ago. I'd memorize most of the monsters' race, size, and elemental property :)
<jjesse> dungeons and dragons?
<Jucato> of course, I couldn't memorize them all but only the most common ones I battle with
<Jucato> nope. ragnarok online
<jjesse> i knew a lot of stats for d and d by heart
<jjesse> ah
<Jucato> those I did *need* to remember... so that I would know which weapons and spells to bring/use :)
<Jucato> it wouldn't make sense to use fire spells/weapons on a water type :)
<Jucato> ah D&D.. the game I wanted to but never been able to play (except through a brief stint with Neverwinter Nights)
<jjesse> i used to play for like 5 years
<Jucato> wow
<jjesse> now they are on version  4 of the rules and things are all messed up
<Jucato> geek :)
<Jucato> whoa
<jjesse> dork
<Jucato> I thought it was still 3.5
<jjesse> thats what i was
<Jucato> or did they also update like KDE? :)
<Jucato> well it does sound like KDE.... KDE 4 -> DnD 4 :)
<jjesse> they went 3 -> 3.5 and now at 4
<jjesse> i think it was an excuse to sell more material
<Jucato> it always is :)
 * ScottK played the original one.
<ScottK> It came in three thick paper bound pamphlets.
<ScottK> Not even a book.
 * Jucato read something about a move years ago to "open source" DnD rules or something..
<jjesse> wasn't advanced DnD version 2 or somethng like that?
<jjesse> Jucato: there is an open gaming licese
<ScottK> jjesse: Yes.
<jjesse> or something like that
<Jucato> jjesse, nixternal: really sorry I haven't been of any use at all for the docs again (as jjesse said, "as usual"). I was too busy preparing my KDE/Kubuntu talk for katurday and some homework that I didn't realize freezes were coming up. my sincere apologies :(
<\sh> Riddell: good morning :) can you do me a favour and trigger a rebuild of kde4bindings in intrepid :) it needs to catch up with latest sip4+pyqt4...
<\sh> apachelogger: kde4bindings FTBFS because of not accessible pykdeuic4.py anymore..without your patch btw...
<\sh> apachelogger: hardy kde4 ppa
<Riddell> \sh: I've reuploaded it
<\sh> Riddell: thx..hopefully it builds...I'm still freaking around with the hardy ppa package...it's really messed up
<Riddell> \sh: kde4bindings failed
<\sh> Riddell: yes...working on a patch ... I wonder why it was building in the first place
<\sh> going out for lunch while kde4bindings is building ...
<apachelogger> \sh: it ftbfs without my patch? that doesn't make any sense really, the only thing it does without the patch is create pyc files and do a simple install operation
<smarter> apachelogger: it's normal, kde4bindings does not make any sense either :p
<apachelogger> well, it started to make sense in 4.1.0 actually
<smarter> is kdesudo b0rken?
<smarter> Adept3 UI is... confusing
<davmor2> Riddell: I'm doing some more smoke testing is there anything specific you'd like me to look at?
<\sh> apachelogger: the ppa package doesn't build...
<Riddell> davmor2: does krunner (alt-f2) work
<Riddell> davmor2: also do volume keys work
<apachelogger> \sh: I bet my coffee that it's missing from python-kde4
<apachelogger> .install
<davmor2> Riddell: volume I'll check tomorrow it's currently install on a machine without MM keys on
<\sh> apachelogger: no..it's failing in the post-install::python-kde4
<davmor2> but I'll try krunner
<\sh> apachelogger: it's the standard package we have in intrepid
<\sh> and hopefully the same in the ppa
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> check the .install :P
<apachelogger> there is no reason it would get installed into debian/tmp and not be in debian/python-kde4 other than it doesn't get dh_installed at all
<\sh> apachelogger: I checked both installs...and it's messed up
<Riddell> davmor2: oh try the new adept
<Riddell> davmor2: it may not start first time
<apachelogger> \sh: very true
<apachelogger> \sh: also, uploading to member is no good QA :P
<apachelogger> Riddell: can you please add \sh to updates-testing
<davmor2> Riddell: okay anything else?
<\sh> apachelogger: what's freaking me out now is The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<\sh>   python-qt4-dbg: Depends: python-qt4 (= 4.4.3-1) but it is not going to be installed
<\sh> E: Broken packages
<\sh> http://launchpadlibrarian.net/16976713/buildlog_ubuntu-intrepid-amd64.kde4bindings_4%3A4.1.0-0ubuntu3_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<apachelogger> \sh: please upload to kubuntu-updates-testing and move to members once you are sure the package works
<Riddell> apachelogger: Stephan Hermann (shermann) has been added as a member of this team.
<apachelogger> Riddell: gracie
<\sh> Riddell: thx
 * apachelogger needs to go lunching
<\sh> wtf?
<seele> mmm.. i could use coffee and a bagel
 * seele yawns
<seele> 'morning all
<\sh> -EMADNESS!
<\sh> hey seele
<\sh> Riddell: all -dbg packages are on ddebs.ubuntu.com , right? so they can't be reached from the buildds?
<\sh> Riddell: or do you know any reason python-qt4-dbg isn't fetched correctly...I checked the binaries which were build yesterday, and the dependencies and versions are ok...
<Riddell> -dbg packages are just normal packages
<Riddell> ddebs are the automatically created ones
<Riddell> python-qt4-dbg is a normal package
<\sh> then I don't understand the ftbfs of kde4bindings in intrepid
<Riddell> the problem isn't with python-qt4-dbg, it's elsewhere
<Riddell> python-qt4-dbg: Depends: python-qt4 (= 4.4.3-1) but it is not going to be installed
<\sh> yes...but the package itself looks very good...I'll create an intrepid chroot
<Riddell> good idea
<\sh> argl
<\sh> why is python-elementtree removed, but needed for python2.4 devs?
<\sh> Riddell: please apply http://archive.linux-server.org/debdiffs/python-qt4_4.4.3-1ubuntu1.debdiff and upload, thx...after build and publish please trigger rebuild of kde4bindings :)
<\sh> thx
<Riddell> i knew there was a reason I removed it
<\sh> but this is really strange...if py2.4 is still available, and py-elemttree is not needed for py2.5 anymore, but for py2.4 I wonder why we removed it?
<davmor2> Riddell: Kubuntu Alt fails to install works up to about tasksel I've let cjwatson know
<Riddell> davmor2: hum
<davmor2> Riddell: it's known https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/debian-installer/+bug/260029
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 260029 in debian-installer "Intrepid: Kubuntu Alternate 64bit fails to install" [Undecided,New]
<Riddell> oh, apt-xapian-index is still in universe
<Riddell> hmm, I'm sure there was a MIR report for it but I can't find one
<Riddell> mornfall: I presume you have no plans for an adept notifier?  I'm happy to write one if not it just won't be up to your high standards :)
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: I'd put batch at a higher priority 'cuz without it Jockey breaks
<JontheEchidna> maybe I should poke mvo in #ubuntu-devel
<Riddell> yes, batch is important
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: mvo will look at the merge later today. :)
<vorian> morning
<Riddell> seele: those monitor results in full http://paste.ubuntu.com/39386/
<Riddell> hi vorian
<vorian> howdy :)
<seele> Riddell: oh my gosh.. you mean yesterday wasn't the entire dataset?
<Riddell> no, it took the whole night
<seele> wow..
<Riddell> davmor2: oh check if knetworkmanager is still working next time you have a live CD up
<davmor2> Riddell: tomorrow will be the Kubuntu live tests :)
<\sh> Riddell: thx for the upload
<\sh> apachelogger: fixed for ppa ;-)
<\sh> apachelogger: you were right, some fragments of your patch were in the my old diff.gz :(
<seele> no desktop meeting i suppose?
<devfil_> Riddell: there?
<Riddell> hi devfil_
<Riddell> seele: no, I think they've been cancelled for the rest of the month (people away on august holidays)
<devfil_> Riddell: I'm working at kidelibs merge, the new version includes a new revision etc... In the previous merge, the only changed file in the source were alocal.m4?
<Riddell> mornfall: hmm, adept updater doesn't seem to work right, it shows the list but none of them are selected for upgrade
<Riddell> kidelibs?
<Riddell> devfil_: kdelibs from KDE 3?
<devfil_> Riddell: kdelibs package, yes, it is kde3
<Riddell> devfil_: there's various things in that merge, lots of patches for one, see KUBUNTU-DEBIAN-DIFFERENCES
<Riddell> devfil_: but why merge now?  is there something we paticularly want?
<jjesse> adept updater doesn't do anything in intrepid for me
<jjesse> i just click and click and nothing happnes
<seele> all these people on August holiday..
<Riddell> jjesse: adept 2 or 3?
<devfil_> Riddell: not in particularity, but the new branch update, the fix for kdepart frezee and ghostscript as recommended dep should be included IMHO
<jjesse> Riddell: adep2
<devfil_> Riddell: in KUBUNTU-DEBIAN-DIFFERENCES there are nothing about alocal.m4, but in the changelog yes
<Riddell> devfil_: I've a better idea, fancy packaging 3.5.10 for intrepid?
<Riddell> jjesse: adept 2 is dead, adept 3 is the new ruler in town
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: updater is working fine here
<JontheEchidna> and thanks for fixing konversation ;-)
<devfil_> Riddell: I can merge some of new debian changes and then update it to 3.5.10 (I think is more easier than do the merge :D)
 * vorian pushes irssi onto JontheEchidna's lap wrapped in shiny paper with a large bow
<jjesse> Riddell: guess i'l have to install adept 3 then
<jjesse> that's in mornfalls ppa right?
<Riddell> jjesse: it's in intrepid
<jjesse> as adept3 or adept?
<JontheEchidna> as adept
<nixternal> Jucato: no worries... jjesse and I are used to doing the kamikaze runs now with docs :)
<Jucato> nixternal: :) :( :/
<nixternal> hehe
<vorian> nixternal: did you really want to do two presentations at olf?
<vorian> if so, what titles
<vorian> if you had a choose 1 to do, which would it be?
<nixternal> vorian: if there were still empty slots then sure
<vorian> </questions>
<nixternal> hrmm, I will leave that up to you to decide..whichever you think will be the best...but my main representation at OLF is KDE and Kubuntu
<vorian> ok
<vorian> well, we are going thru the talks now
<vorian> there are some rather large number of papers
<nixternal> ok, I am open to due multiple if needed, keep that in mind
<vorian> kewlio
<nixternal> don't know how many talks you all received
<vorian> a lot
<nixternal> nice
<vorian> almost 3x the need
<nixternal> any Ubuntu development ones?
<vorian> me
<nixternal> w00t
<vorian> and that it
<nixternal> I will be there to hassel you then like I did wolfger at Penguicon
<vorian> i'm not sure i'll get selected
<vorian> haha
<vorian> great
 * \sh is going mad...
<nixternal> \sh: you can't go somewhere you already are silly :P
 * vorian gives \sh a straight-jacket
<Jucato> after an hour or so with latex, I'm beginning to see \sh in a whole different light...
<\sh> harhar...latex...
<\sh> work with flash player 9.0.124 and try to follow the documentations about "RTMPT" connects...
<\sh> "with RTMPT flash players tries to tunnel the RTMP protocol via http...it uses the browser http methods to connect to the FMS".
<nixternal> nice
<\sh> yes
<\sh> this is the functionality they document
<\sh> but the reality is different
<\sh> http://www.adobe.com/devnet/flashcom/articles/firewalls_proxy04.html <- documentation
<\sh> http://bugs.adobe.com/jira/browse/FP-519 <- bug report
<\sh> and it looks like, that the problem exists since 2007
<\sh> and right now, one of our customers wants to use our product, which uses flex + flash...and this company is screwed
<\sh> because they can only access the web via proxy , more precise an application proxy..but flashplayer doesn't work as written in their documentation...
<nixternal> thank god I do not work in the web field...that crap would drive me nuts
<nixternal> I rather sit here and code Java and Python all day long then code web stuff for 1 hour
<\sh> and the fun part now: try to reach someone at adobe...
<nixternal> yay \o/ - I have created version 0.1 of our "Linux Server Auto-healing" feature!
<\sh> nixternal: I'm not working as web dude...but I'm the guy who tries to explain those strange flex/flash devs how the internet works
<nixternal> lol
<nixternal> go figure, web guys don't even know how the web works :P
<\sh> nixternal: "Reboot windows server every minute"?
<nixternal> no way...for drive failures
<\sh> nixternal: ah then it's more like: "power off server automagically, open window via remote hands, throw server out of the windows via remote hands, call HP and order new boxes"
<nixternal> if a drive fails, it sends a message via snmp to our manager letting them know that a drive has failed...it then umounts the drive, flashes the red light on the server...someone goes and swaps out the drive, and boom, it heals itself...better than raid and faster!
<nixternal> it will switch our appliance into a limited state as to not allow any corruptions
<nixternal> autosweetness
<\sh> nixternal: ah cool...can I use it as replacement for the windows NLB stuff?
<nixternal> works only on Linux!
<\sh> damn....
<\sh> so i'm screwed with windows NLB and mac flooding
<nixternal> works great on CentOS...I still have to stage an rPath and Ubuntu appliance so we can test to see who the winner is
 * nixternal puts his money on rPath at this point, but would really like to use Ubuntu
<gribelu> I want to  upgrade to Intrepid from Hardy and i have both KDE3 and 4 installed. Should i remove any of them to avoid conflicts?
<\sh> oh for the rest of the audience..."Windows NLB is something like Linux HeartBeat, but without service dependencies, but when taking over an virtual ip, instead of setting this ip dynamically, it floods multicast/unicast the switch with mac addresses of the new server...switch goes bangbang and thinks ok, windows wins"
<jjesse> sounds like fun
<\sh> jjesse: it's a broken design...because in the real life world, you now have to introduce a new special vlan, spread over X other switches, only for having a simple, painless, heartbeat system
<jjesse> sounds broken
<\sh> it is...
<\sh> especially when you bind it together with mssql foc clustering
<jjesse> sounds like you are enjoying yourself
<\sh> server1+mssql1 vs. server2+mssql2 , mssql1 is master, mssql2 is slave, they sync .. now mssql1 service dies, mssql2 detects this and becomes master, but the underlaying NLB doesn't know about service dependencies, and doesn't take over the ip
<\sh> result: big expensive windows crap
<jjesse> yup
<\sh> now we need to buy another machine to have a shared storage for this to work properly...for a simple 8GB database
<jjesse> is adept3 designed for a certain resolution size? cause it looks big and ugly in 1200X960
<Riddell> works fine here
<smarter> the update/apply/etc buttons should be put on a toolbar
<Riddell> they act more like dialog actions than toolbar actions
<jjesse> the releveant tags section can't be resized
<smarter> also I don't understand how the tag column choose what tags to display
<\sh> sounds like a job for seele ;)
<smarter> \sh: yep :)
<smarter> that thing definitely needs some UI changes
<Riddell> testers needed for new update-notifier http://www.kubuntu.org/~jriddell/tmp/update-notifier-kde_0.1_all.deb
<jjesse> installing
<JontheEchidna> me too
 * Riddell holds breath
<jjesse> it installed but nothing so far needs updating :)
<JontheEchidna> actually
<JontheEchidna> I have a few packages that need to be upgraded
<JontheEchidna> no notifier
<JontheEchidna> maybe I should run it first?
<Riddell> yes that would help
<JontheEchidna> heh
<JontheEchidna> works
<Riddell> yay
<JontheEchidna> starts adept updater just fine
<Riddell> great, thanks Jonathans
<JontheEchidna> except nothing is marked for upgrade
<JontheEchidna> ...but that's an adept problem
<Riddell> you said earlier
<Riddell> 14:44 < JontheEchidna> Riddell: updater is working fine here
<JontheEchidna> it was
<JontheEchidna> not anymore though :/
<Riddell> hum
<JontheEchidna> I did fetch the list when I did updater the last time
<JontheEchidna> maybe that made the difference?
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: still shows I have 4 updates available even after I installed them all
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: how many did you have before?
<JontheEchidna> 4
<Riddell> hmm, I wonder how I can detect that packages have been installed
<Riddell> Tonio__: what's the status of kdebluetooth?
<Tonio__> Riddell: no change since the last upload
<Tonio__> Riddell: currently works except from the missing bluetooth:/ ioslave support
<Tonio_> Riddell: this is the next thing to be added, but I have no informations concerning the roadmap..... hopefully before the release.... but that's unsure...
<Tonio_> Riddell: btw, since no konqueror3, the kde3 version didn't give any better result, which is the good point
<Riddell> Tonio_: well it's not in the archive
<Riddell> and it's not in new
<Riddell> so has it been rejected?
<Tonio_> hum..... lemme look
<Tonio_> Riddell: it's in....
<Riddell> where?
<Tonio_> Riddell: apt-cache policy kdebluetooth
<Tonio_> Riddell: I simply replaced the old package
<Tonio_> Riddell: this one is the new one
<Riddell> aah
<Riddell> ok, great
<thr> Hi!
<thr> kdiff3 depends on libkonq4 which is listed in aptitude as obsolete or locally created. Any idea what might be wrong there?
<JontheEchidna> Intrepid doesn't have libkonq4
<JontheEchidna> so if you're using Intrepid that would be the most obvious  problem
<ScottK-laptop> So what's wrong is kdiff3 needs to be ported to KDE4.
<thr> ScottK-laptop: So I will not be able to use kde3 apps on intrepid anymore?
<ScottK-laptop> thr: Not ones that need libkonq4.
<ScottK-laptop> thr: kde4libs is still there in general.
<thr> That is really bad news for me:-(
<JontheEchidna> we should get Riddell to archive kdiff3
<jjesse> thr: you could wait on upgrading to intrepid
<thr> jjesse: Too late for that;-)
<JontheEchidna> well not if he already has it installed
<thr> I still have libkonq4, so no problem for me. But kdiff3 is really popular (at least in my office), so people will complain if that breaks.
<thr> Hmmm... newest news entry on the kdiff3 page is from april 2007. Not good:-(
<thr> No source repo to be found (at least by me) either:-( I think I'll have to look for a new tool to work with.
<thr> Anyway: Thanks for the info.
<JontheEchidna> You're welcome.
<jjesse> Riddell: new adept-updater just notifed me there were new updates
<Riddell> yay!
<jjesse> but after typing in password it is not launching
<Riddell> that'll be the mysterious kdesudo not launching adept issue
<jjesse> after i type it in via command line (sudo adept updater) i get http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/39466
<JontheEchidna> ok, I've narrowed down the upgradable-but-not-marked-for-upgrade
<jjesse> then adept updater works
<JontheEchidna> they're only marked for upgrade if you fetch the package lists
<jjesse> ah you are right
<JontheEchidna> By the way I suggest you guys try the new software-properties-kde :D
<ScottK-laptop> The current krusader we have in Intrepid needs libkonq4-dev and so is not buildable.  Someone might want to look at packaging a development snapshot of krusader 2.0 as the current one we have is broken.
<ScottK-laptop> Bug 260168 if anyone is interested.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 260168 in krusader "Krusader 1.9x broken in Intrepid due to lack of libkonq4-dev" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/260168
<jjesse> quick question where is the desktop file for kate located?
<JontheEchidna> It's /usr/share/applications/kde4/kate.desktop
<jjesse> thanks
<JontheEchidna> dpkg -L <packagename> will show you all the installed files of a package
<jjesse> thanks JontheEchidna
 * JontheEchidna learned that a few days ago from a bug report
 * jussi01 loves dpkg -L :D
<smarter> something is wrong with Kate
<smarter> the mimetypes icons of the documents sidebar are not displayed
<smarter> instead there's a "?"
<smarter> is this a Kubuntu bug, KDE bug or is my system broken?
 * JontheEchidna didn't know the sidebar had icons for mimetypes
<taupter> Hi. I'm trying to compile trunk's kdelibs (using kdesvn-build) but it tries to get Strigi include files from /usr/include instead of /home/kde4/kde/include. Somebody could help me?
<smarter> JontheEchidna: http://hamberg.no/erlend/wp-content/uploads/2008/08/vimode2.png
 * JontheEchidna doesnt' have any icons at all
<smarter> O_o
<smarter> JontheEchidna: hardy or intrepid?
<JontheEchidna> Intrepid
<smarter> same for me
<smarter> weird
<NthDegree> I have some questions related to SELinux on Ubuntu/Kubuntu
<NthDegree> I would like to know what the plans are for it and if it will end up being treated as first rate as AppArmor currently is
<ScottK-laptop> NthDegree: You'll get better answers on the in #ubuntu-hardened.
<NthDegree> or rather... "is SELinux in the core plans for Ubuntu/Kubuntu?"
<NthDegree> ah righty
<NthDegree> thanks =]
<ScottK-laptop> NthDegree: Not for Intrepid.  It at least generally works in Hardy which is better than we've done before.
<JontheEchidna> Check out the backtrace for bug 258447
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 258447 in kdebase-kde4 "nspluginviewer in Konqueror (kde4) crashes w./ flash plugin" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/258447
<JontheEchidna> Anybody know what's up with that?
<JontheEchidna> It's pulling in qt3, gtk, and even gtk-qt-engine into the backtrace
<smarter> oh my god, bugs.kde.org is finally usable!
<smarter> (and pretty too)
<NthDegree> hey ScottK-laptop any clues as to how reliable KDE 4 version of Hardy is? :D
<ScottK-laptop> NthDegree: Not really.  I've got kde-games-kde4 installed and it's good.  The rest of my setup is pure KDE3.
<ScottK-laptop> NthDegree: Probably #kubuntu-kde4 is a good place to discuss that.
<NthDegree> ah right
<NthDegree> i'll go with KDE 3 then
<NthDegree> in comparison to 3 I do not like 4 so much
<seele> ew, canonical is looking for a UI designer for launchpad? good luck filling that spot.
<ScottK-laptop> seele: Note that the job includes a requirement for Flash experience.
<JontheEchidna> that sucks...
<seele> ScottK-laptop: wow, i completely missed that part.  i did see ajax too
 * seele sighs
<seele> when will people realise that design and development are two different roles
<seele> you can't expect someone to be experienced in user research and testing AND be able to build production-level apps
<ScottK-laptop> One can expect whatever they want, they may, however, be disappointed.
<ScottK-laptop> ;-)
<JontheEchidna> they can also make changes and praise them even if they are sub-optimal ;-)
<ScottK-laptop> Personally, I'm so far thrilled with this latest Launchpad release.
<ScottK-laptop> I haven't noticed any changes.
<NthDegree> seele, if they bribe some SuSE people they are sorted
<NthDegree> SuSE have the sexiest stuff going
<NthDegree> hell they have a more attractive name for some things too
<apachelogger> NthDegree: openSUSE
<apachelogger> SuSE doesn't exist for years
<NthDegree> apachelogger, was still SuSE until 10.2
<ScottK-laptop> Right.  My opensuse experience was 10.1.  I had this beautiful KDE desktop that could never be updated because they swapped out the update technology after the beta and released with it totally broken.
<NthDegree> as they used to say "OpenSuSE is the development project, SuSE is the distro!"
<ScottK-laptop> I immediately switched.
<apachelogger> NthDegree: no it is not
<NthDegree> ScottK, I never said they were good technically
<apachelogger> openSUSE is the project the distro and the religion
<NthDegree> apachelogger, at that time they had only just switched
<NthDegree> the channel was still called #suse
<apachelogger> the distro was still SUSE Linux
<NthDegree> and #opensuse was the equivalent of #suse-devel
<NthDegree> yeah.. and they flamed people calling it OpenSuSE at that time xD
<NthDegree> anyway... the OpenSuSE artwork rocks (if not SuSE!)
<NthDegree> I wonder if canonical could bribe them
<NthDegree> >.>
<apachelogger> when Novell got SuSE GmbH the distro became SuSE Linux, then SUSE Linux, then openSUSE/SUSE LINUX, now openSUSE
<NthDegree> by the way is the UI for developers or users?
<NthDegree> after all developers tend to hate flashy stuff generally (not as easy to navigate usually... or that is how I have seen some "friendly" UIs from a tech standpoint)
<ScottK-laptop> The developer UI is generally vim or emacs.
<NthDegree> haha
<apachelogger> kate is better than both of them combined :P
<NthDegree> KWrite is better still ;)
 * NthDegree hides
<seele> NthDegree: you need to do more than throw pretty graphics on something
<seele> ScottK-laptop: how did you like yast (or hate yast :)
<ScottK-laptop> 10.1 was my one and only opensus release.  I really only remember the not working part.
<NthDegree> ScottK-laptop, here's my experience of many distros
<NthDegree> Xandros looked the part but blew (did not do my USB Speedtouch modem when I was a newb.. even after learning very quickly how to install it)
<NthDegree> Ubuntu Breezy looked fugly in comparison at the time but managed to do it :D
<NthDegree> Fedora Core 4 worked but locked up a lot ("nv" hated GeForce 2 at the time) and SuSE the same :(
<NthDegree> now I have a router and binned the Speedtouch hehe
<ScottK-laptop> I started on Linux with Xandros.  I got tired of the trainging wheels.  Tried a bunch of different distros, settled on opensuse.  That lasted several weeks.  Tried Kubuntu just before Dapper released and have been here ever since.
<NthDegree> I tested the Dapper BETA back when I was all noobish
<ScottK-laptop> When I tried Fedora, it was FC5 and the install CD fell over on the machine I had for testing, so that was it.
<NthDegree> i'm moving back to Kubuntu in a bit... Fedora is sexy but disappointing, this infrastructure silence thing has gotten to me
<ScottK-laptop> I've got to run.  I'll see you all later.
<NthDegree> catch you later ScottK ^^
#kubuntu-devel 2008-08-22
<Dekans> what's the system policy wich "prevents mounting of internal media" ?
<Dekans> I don't see why others partitions should'nt be automounted by default
<yuriy> I still haven't been able to get qt designer to run in Intrepid
<yuriy> anybody else running into this problem?
<yuriy> Cannot mix incompatible Qt libraries
<yuriy> Aborted (core dumped)
<davmor2> Riddell: you around yet?
<davmor2> Riddell: There is no sign of NM in the taskbar on todays live image 20080822#
<thr> davmor2: I get both the (working) gnome NM applet and a (broken) kde one on my intrepid system.
<davmor2> thr: Riddell asked me to check it out on the latest live cds I have it's not there :(
<smarter> davmor2: try to launch knetworkmanager from the command line?
<davmor2> smarter: hang on just installed it I'm going to see if it shows up on the installed system
<davmor2> smarter: Okay I got an ip address so I'm guessing the backend is working
<davmor2> smarter: I got a green globe appear but it doesn't give me any details it just allows me to create a new connection/deactivate a connection/config a connection/edit connection or quit
<Riddell> ho hum
<davmor2> Riddell: :)
<davmor2> Riddell: One more query why do I need to restart printer-config-kde in order for it to pick up a networked printer?  On the gnome equiv there is a refresh button that brings it up
<Riddell> davmor2: which do you mean by printer-config-kde?
<davmor2> Riddell: system-config-printer-kde
<Riddell> davmor2: I guess I just need to implement a refresh button :)
<davmor2> Ah okay cool wasn't sure if it was something missing or was hidden in a menu I couldn't find :)
<davmor2> Riddell: what else was there MM keys, nm, printer anything else?
<Riddell> davmor2: alt-f2?
<Riddell> davmor2: and adept
<davmor2> adept No
<davmor2> alt-F2 yes
<davmor2> mm keys checking now
<Riddell> I still need to do that MIR for adept, so that's predictable
<davmor2> Riddell: MM keys seem okay.  But should my ogg player get automounted by amarok?
<davmor2> Riddell: infact should it show up at all in amarok?
<Riddell> davmor2: it should, but it may not since the required kde 3 bits are likely missing
<davmor2> Riddell: Ah cool so Media devices are shagged in the best media player ;)
<Riddell> you can add them manually
<Riddell> maybe we could package the medianotifier kded module manually
<smarter> Riddell: except that medianotifer pop ups a dialog asking you what to do when you plug a device
<smarter> that's why we patched kdelibs to prevent it's autoloading
<smarter> +         blacklist << "mediamanager" << "medianotifier" << "kmilod" << "kwrited";
<smarter> maybe unblacklisting mediamanager would be enoughN
<smarter> *?
<davmor2> Guys I'd love to join in the argument but you've lost me already.  Would amarok2 use the kde4 libs correctly?
<smarter> probably
<davmor2> If so that might be an argument for including it:)
<smarter> I doubt it will be released before Intrepid
<davmor2> :(
<smarter> same for K3B
<davmor2> Two things best at what they do in the linux world and they're being let down that's sad :(
<Riddell> smarter: well we don't have mediamanager at all now since it was in kdebase I think
<Riddell> davmor2: oh does compositing get turned on?
<smarter> Riddell: oh, right
<Riddell> smarter: but it could probably be packaged on its own
<davmor2> Riddell: It not switched on by default in my all intel machine I'll just switch it on though and check for you :)
<Riddell> davmor2: is /usr/bin/compiz included?
<davmor2> switched it on and it works fine-ish  alt-ctrl-(arrow left and right) doesn't seem to move from desktop to desktop but everything else seems to work.  Fade effect, minimise effects etc
<davmor2> wobbly windows :)
<davmor2> Riddell: ^
<davmor2> Riddell: Yes /usr/bin/compiz is in :)
<Riddell> hmm, wonder why it's not on by default then
<davmor2> Riddell: if it's any help I can try and ubuntu live cd on the same machine and tell you whether it works on there?
<Riddell> naw, I can look into it myself in a bit
<davmor2> at least you'll know if it's kde or compiz
<Riddell> well sure if you want
<davmor2> Riddell: it's KDE compiz works fine on cd in ubuntu
<Riddell> ho hum
<davmor2> Riddell: Well at least you know now.
<Riddell> at least I know
<seele> Artemis_Fowl: hallo
<smarter> kvkbd's "choose Font" menu action is back :)
<Artemis_Fowl> seele: hey
<Riddell> Artemis_Fowl: did grubconfig get uploaded to ubuntu?
<Artemis_Fowl> Riddell: dunno
<Artemis_Fowl> Riddell: apachelogger should know, i think
<davmor2> Riddell: I found an issue with MM keys.  Is there any chance of changing Play to Play/Pause I'm guessing most are setup like that now.
<apachelogger> !info kgrubeditor intrepid
<ubottu> kgrubeditor (source: kgrubeditor): graphical editor for GRUB boot manager settings. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8.1-0ubuntu1 (intrepid), package size 245 kB, installed size 748 kB
<apachelogger> Riddell: yes
<Riddell> apachelogger: great
<Riddell> I wonder if it should go on the CD
<apachelogger> IMHO, no
<Riddell> why not?
<Artemis_Fowl> seele: some wiki pages about grubconfig are outdated
<apachelogger> it's really an advanced tool
<apachelogger> so the average user wouldn't need it
<smarter> do we have lvm back on the live-cd?
<apachelogger> hm
<smarter> 'cause we could  include kvpm
<Artemis_Fowl> seele: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KubuntuGrubconfig
<apachelogger> Riddell: on the other hand the average user might want windows as default boot option
<smarter> apachelogger: that should be an option in ubiquity imho
<seele> Artemis_Fowl: ah yes.. that is very out of date
<apachelogger> smarter: +1
<seele> Artemis_Fowl: i was planning on writing a case study at some point to replace that
<smarter> really hard to get it right when you're not experienced
<seele> Artemis_Fowl: have you gotten any feedback on the latest releasee?
<smarter> you might destroy the windows entry at the next kernel update
<apachelogger> smarter: that is why you got kgrubeditor :P
<Riddell> string suggestions needed: http://www.kubuntu.org/~jriddell/tmp/update-notifier-hooks.png
<Riddell> for package upgrade hooks
<seele> apachelogger: well the point of the tool was to provide some simple grub options to non advanced users
<Riddell> that one from gnome update-notifier seems way to generic
<seele> such as being able to rename Ubuntu entries to Kubuntu, or specify which Windows install is the OS and the Recovery partition
<seele> apachelogger: on top of configuring the spash screen to something pretty
<Artemis_Fowl> seele: not really. only some comments on kde-apps.org
<apachelogger> seele: yes, but how many people would want to do that really
 * apachelogger scrolls backlog
<apachelogger> hm 748kb installed
<seele> apachelogger: people who like to configure things?  that trait doesn't necessarily correlate with advanced users
<Artemis_Fowl> Riddell: actually the only reason why KGRUBEditor would be included in the LiveCD is to restore GRUB
<seele> "maximizers" is a good description for those types of people
<smarter> Artemis_Fowl: that would be handy
<Artemis_Fowl> Riddell: that would be the only reason I would use it from the LiveCD
<seele> apachelogger: it expecially applies to KDE since everyone knows the k stands for Konfigure ;)
<apachelogger> Artemis_Fowl: in order to have it in the default installation it needs to be on the CD
<apachelogger> seele: haha :D
<smarter> Kontrol your Desktop Environment
<seele> apachelogger: do you think it needs more bug testing?  a whole lot of people havent been using it
<seele> and it can do some nasty stuff if there *is* somethign broken that wasn't caught yet
<Artemis_Fowl> seele: indeed
<JontheEchidna> Morning
<Artemis_Fowl> seele: I haven't tested the latest version almost at all
<apachelogger> by including it in the CD it will get a lot more testing as long as we announce it
<seele> apachelogger: when does that decision get made?  maybe we can encourage some people to try it and see if they have any problems
<Artemis_Fowl> seele: it was only tested when I was developing
<apachelogger> Artemis_Fowl: did you think about including an CLI application to restore a backup?
<JontheEchidna> yuriy: I had that problem with Qt apps when I had kde-nightly installed
<JontheEchidna> (incompatible Qt libraries)
<Artemis_Fowl> apachelogger: restore a backup?
<apachelogger> Artemis_Fowl: kgrubeditor does backup the grub config, doesn't it?
<Artemis_Fowl> apachelogger: yep
<Artemis_Fowl> apachelogger: you can restore it through the UI
<smarter> Artemis_Fowl: is there some kind of warning message when you launch it?
<apachelogger> hm
<Artemis_Fowl> smarter: no
 * apachelogger had weird thinking right now ;-)
<Artemis_Fowl> smarter: it silently tries to backup it at eg /boot/grub/menu.lst --> /boot/grub/menu.lst_original
<Artemis_Fowl> plus
<smarter> do you have any plan for grub2 support? :]
<Artemis_Fowl> if you click Defaults at System Settings your original settings are restored from thsi file
<Artemis_Fowl> smarter: I really have difficulty finding doc about GRUB2 file syntax
<smarter> Artemis_Fowl: http://grub.enbug.org can be useful, but it doesn't cover everything unfortunately
<apachelogger> grub2 is a never-ending-development
 * smarter fears his setup will explode at every grub2 update
<apachelogger> ^_^
<smarter> and most of the time it does :P
<smarter> having my root fs on lvm doesn't help
<JontheEchidna> I fear my setup will explode after every pam update
<smarter> ubuntu 8.04 live cd not coming with lvm does not help either
<apachelogger> Riddell: maybe we should do a meeting and discuss the inclusion for kgrubeditor
<seele> apachelogger: i also want to talk about toolbar icons
<seele> although i still need to go through the data Riddell processed
<Riddell> apachelogger: could do, next wednesday european evening?
<apachelogger> Riddell: ok with me
<Riddell> seele: meeting wednesday 23UTC?
<smarter> why do we always do them late? :/
<smarter> 23UTC is 1 AM here
<Riddell> so that americans can join in
<Riddell> agree a better time with seele then :)
<seele> Riddell: sounds good
<seele> smarter: 1am is better than 6am ;P
<seele> Riddell: maybe check with lydia
<apachelogger> http://digg.com/software/Nerrivik_Beta_1_of_Amarok_2_0_released Hardy packages should be available, and please digg the news :-)
<JontheEchidna> :D
<Artemis_Fowl> Beta1? o_O
<Riddell> apachelogger: should we put it on kubuntu.org?
<Riddell> Nightrose: meeting at 2300UTC wednesday?
<Nightrose> Riddell: should be ok
<Riddell> nixternal: can you fridge it? ^^
<apachelogger> Nightrose: package uploaded to intrepid
<Nightrose> thanks apachelogger :)
<seele> we can do it an hour or two earlier if it's more convenient.  the only time that sucks for me is before 7am EST
<apachelogger> seele: what is that in UTC?
<seele> -5 so 2UTC?
<seele> but 21 or 22 UTC is fine, i'll just need to make sure i dont schedule a meeting on top of it since it is during the workday
<seele> er, that'sl not right
<seele> 12UTC
<seele> was counting the wrong way :P
<Riddell> ah, devfil, any progress on kdelibs or want me to look at it?
<devfil> Riddell: no, should be great if you can take a look at the problem
<devfil> all patches seems to be applied etc...
<Riddell> devfil: able to put what you have on a server somewhere?
<devfil> Riddell: on my ppa
 * Riddell ponders a kubuntu contribution to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDeveloperWeek/Prep
<Riddell> devfil: remind me again your LP name
<devfil> d.filoni
<Riddell> devfil: 4:3.5.9.dfsg.1-6ubuntu1?
<seele> Riddell: how about a basic how-to-get-started-contributing-to-kubuntu?
<seele> (i could use that myself :)
<ScottK-laptop> seele: We're -4 from UTC currently.
<seele> ScottK-laptop: oh oops.. better update my calendar
<seele> i like working off of CET.  6 hours is easy to calculate on a 12 hour clock
<devfil> Riddell: nono, I'm going to upload it
<Riddell> devfil: ok, let me know when it's up
<devfil> 4:3.5.9.dfsg.1-6ubuntu1 is the merge
<ScottK-laptop> devfil: kdelibs is the only one you're doing, right?
<devfil> ScottK-laptop: kdelibs, arts, kdewebdev, kdebindings
<ScottK-laptop> OK.
<ScottK-laptop> devfil: Thanks.  At some point I'll need your tarballs for all those.
<devfil> ScottK-laptop: ok
<devfil> Riddell: uplaoded
<devfil> ScottK-laptop: kdelibs tarball: http://launchpadlibrarian.net/17000196/kdelibs_3.5.10.orig.tar.gz
<ScottK-laptop> devfil: Thanks.
<ScottK-laptop> devfil: Got it.
 * Hobbsee discovers magnatune.  cool :)
<Riddell> Hobbsee: I've got a free subscription to magnatune but I don't know what to download
<Hobbsee> heh, yeah.
<Hobbsee> there aren't the regular artists on there.
<davmor2> Hobbsee: listen to "blind divine"
 * Hobbsee got a cool song with her new shiny phone, so is now listening to the album.
<devfil> ScottK-laptop: do you know if there is a team on Debian like PAPT for KDE applications?
<ScottK-laptop> devfil: Yes there is.
<ScottK-laptop> devfil: See #debian-qt-kde on OFTC
<devfil> ScottK-laptop: thanks
<Riddell> davmor2: any other recommendations?
<davmor2> Riddell: There are a couple of others like them but I can't remember their names of the top of my head :(
<Riddell> devfil: kdelibs seems to be compiling fine here
<davmor2> Riddell: you could always try the magnatune compilations
<devfil> Riddell: on your machine?
<Riddell> devfil: yes
<jjesse> Riddell: just ran new updates with the new adept updater with no problems including launching and being prompted for my password
<devfil> Riddell: on PPA it seems that ftbfs
<Riddell> devfil: I ran a buildprep beforehand, no other difference, maybe you have the wrong combination of automake/autoconf/libtool/blah
<jjesse> lol at blah
<jjesse> i hate it when i have a wrong combination of blah
<Riddell> jjesse: I think kdesudo doesn't run it the first time, but thereafter is fine.  which is annoying
<jjesse> that is annoying
<jjesse> it worked fine
<smarter> what happend to the kdesu -> kdesudo symlink?
 * jjesse goes back to trying to document adept again <<sigh>
<Riddell> smarter: now in /usr/lib/kde4/libexec/kdesu
<smarter> but /usr/bin/kdesu does not exist
<Riddell> jjesse: for kubuntu-docs, or the book?
<Riddell> smarter: moved by upstream
<smarter> why?
<jjesse> Riddell: there is no adept documentation upstream
<devfil> Riddell: can the build-dep on automake be the problem?
<jjesse> at the kde-docs level
<jjesse> so i've been trying to document it and create a manual but i always lose focus
<jjesse> so i'm going to get it done this time
<Riddell> jjesse: that's the spirit :)
<Riddell> devfil: shouldn't be, what's your /etc/alternatives/automake set to?
<devfil> Riddell: I've used pbuilder to build the package
<ScottK-laptop> devfil: Did you make tarballs for arts, kdewebdev, kdebindings yet?
<ScottK-laptop> devfil: If you haven't, I'll whip up some tarballs.
<devfil_> ScottK-laptop: only arts
<ScottK-laptop> devfil_: OK.  I'll do kdewebdev and kdebindings then.
<ScottK-laptop> devfil_: Do you have somewhere you can put the arts tarball?
<devfil_> ScottK-laptop: I'm uploading it to PPA
<ScottK-laptop> devfil_: OK.  Thanks.
<JontheEchidna> ScottK-laptop: I'll take a stab at packaging Krusader
<ScottK-laptop> JontheEchidna: Great.  I have no idea if the KDE4 version is mature enough to be useful, but the KDE3 one won't work at all so ...
<JontheEchidna> I'll make packages then use it for a bit
<JontheEchidna> maybe throw them in the kubuntu-experimental ppa
<JontheEchidna> Think it'd be ok to start the packaging over from scratch?
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: if you want to maintain it sure
<JontheEchidna> nevermind then :P
<devfil_> ScottK-laptop: http://launchpadlibrarian.net/17003750/arts_1.5.10.orig.tar.gz
<devfil_> Riddell: have you seen the build-log from PPA?
<Riddell> devfil_: nope
<devfil_> Riddell: http://launchpadlibrarian.net/17000657/buildlog_ubuntu-intrepid-i386.kdelibs_4%3A3.5.10-0ubuntu1_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<Riddell> devfil_: have you run buildprep and what's your /etc/alternatives/automake set to?
<devfil_> Riddell: buildprep no, /etc/alternatives/automake is the default
<Riddell> devfil_: default?
<Riddell> what's it set to?
<devfil_> Riddell: oh, maybe I've found the problem, I haven't called build-prep, but I need to call it after have done the tar.gz or not?
<ScottK-laptop> devfil_: Are you sure?  The admin dirs in both your tarballs are unpacked (which IIRC is part of what build-prep does).
<devfil_> ScottK-laptop: yes
<ScottK-laptop> devfil_: Did you drop kubuntu_98_kate_paste_cursor kubuntu_9903_kinit_integer_overflow since they are applied upstream?
<devfil_> ScottK-laptop: I didn't touched them
<ScottK-laptop> devfil_: OK.  The package isn't going to build with those patches in debian/patches.
<JontheEchidna> hrm
<ScottK-laptop> Dunno if that's related to your current problem, but they definitely need removing.
<JontheEchidna> current debian packaging for krusader doesn't have a series file for debian/patches
<JontheEchidna> which is ok I guess since all of them are for kde3 anyway
<ScottK-laptop> JontheEchidna: simple-patchsys doesn't need one.
<JontheEchidna> oh
<devfil_> ScottK-laptop: uhm no... I've dropped them
<ScottK-laptop> Ah.  OK.
<JontheEchidna> Oh, I dropped the simple-patchsys.mk in rules
<ScottK-laptop> I just kicked off a build in Hardy using your tarball, so we'll see how it goes.
<devfil_> I don't know why it ftbfs on my machine and PPA but not on Riddell machine
<Riddell> devfil_: make sure  /etc/alternatives/automake -> /usr/bin/automake-1.10
<Riddell> run   make -f debian/rules buildprep
<Riddell> debuild -S
<Riddell> and build the resulting package
<Riddell> buildprep is done after you've made the .orig.tar.gz
<devfil_> ok
<nixternal> Riddell: meeting time posted on the Fridge complete
<Riddell> thanks nixternal
<nixternal> np
<yuriy> JontheEchidna: wow I do still have that installed
<JontheEchidna> it causes conflicts with pure qt apps for some reason
<yuriy> ok, now just a segfault
<yuriy> which could be because I was trying to remove plugins
<JontheEchidna> heh, krusader still uses crystal svg
<JontheEchidna> and a splash that looks like it came from the 90s
<JontheEchidna> Ok
<JontheEchidna> so our kde4.mk uses quilt
<JontheEchidna> but the current packaging uses simple-patchsys
<JontheEchidna> I guess I'll change it to use quilt then
<smarter> kvkbd succesfully ported to cmake :)
<Riddell> yay
<devfil> Riddell: *** Creating config.h template
<devfil> kded_post/Makefile.am:1: directory should not contain `/'
<devfil> make[1]: *** [dist] Error 1
<devfil> is normal?
<Riddell> no
<yuriy> back up to 400 bugs in kdebase..
<yuriy> Riddell: apport still does not appear to be working
<Riddell> yuriy: I know, it's on my todo list to look at, once I get update-notifier done
<yuriy> oh, alright. coding first :)
<JontheEchidna> yuriy: :(
<JontheEchidna> I think part of that is the stuff I moved for kdebase-kde4 and dolphin over to kdebase
<yuriy> ah
<yuriy> that's good then
<Riddell> well update notifier is one half of apport's GUI so it's a pre-requisite
<yuriy> oh, right, I thought that has something to do with it
<yuriy> how does it tie in exactly?
<Riddell> yuriy: it's the systray applet that pops up to say you have crash reports
<Riddell> and runs apport-qt when you click on it
<smarter> how is Messages.sh supposed to work in kde4 app?
<Riddell> smarter: it's just a shall script to create the .pot translation templates
<Riddell> we run it from kde4.mk
<Riddell> a/shall/shell/
<smarter> 'kay
<devfil> Riddell: ehm.. do you know why I get the error?
<smarter> Riddell: is there a "release script" for kde apps which run this shell script and do other things like that?
<yuriy> reinstalled all the plugins and still segfaulting..
<yuriy> the kde-devel package is still for KDE3
<yuriy> anybody other than JontheEchidna and myself using or trying to use qtdesigner on intrepid?
<JontheEchidna> actually I have it running...
<JontheEchidna> didn't cause any problems for me in intrepid
<yuriy> yeah, that's why I know it *should* work
<JontheEchidna> oh
<JontheEchidna> right :)
<Riddell> devfil: no idea I'm afraid
<JontheEchidna> man, krusader is taking forever to upload :/
<JontheEchidna> oh, there it goes
<Riddell> smarter: make -f debian/rules common-install-prehook-impl  would, but it might insist on compiling everything first
<devfil> Riddell: can you run buildprep and send me your diff.gz?
<smarter> thanks
<Riddell> smarter: oh actually, /usr/bin/extract-messages.sh does most of it
<Riddell> devfil: ok
<smarter> Riddell: great, thanks :)
<yuriy> valgrind isn't being terribly helpful. this is the last thing I get:
<yuriy> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/39702/
<devfil> Riddell: have you done the diff.gz?
<Riddell> devfil: yeah sorry http://kubuntu.org/~jriddell/tmp/kdelibs_3.5.10-0ubuntu1.diff.gz
<Riddell> dsc too
<devfil> Riddell: dsc is not needed
<ScottK-laptop> devfil: kdelibs builds here too on Hardy with your tarball.  I just dropped the two patches and ran buildprep.
<devfil> ScottK-laptop: I think that the 2 patch were only on hardy version
<ScottK> OK.
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: could you remove kdiff3 from the repos? (bug 260326)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 260326 in kdiff3 "I can't install kdiff3 on Intrepid (Broken dependecy)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/260326
<JontheEchidna> (libkonq4-dev dep)
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: done
<Riddell> any others?
<JontheEchidna> Hmm
<JontheEchidna> Is there a way we could search for packages with a dep on libkonq4-dev?
<ScottK> Someone who wants to practice their grep-dctrl foo might look for that
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: ^^
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: It's a build-dep you want, not a dep.
<JontheEchidna> ah, right. My bad :P
<ScottK> There's a cheater script for it in ubuntu-dev-tools I think.
<Riddell> depends on too (on libkonq4)
<ScottK> True.
<ScottK-laptop> Need to check for KDE4 versions prior to removal.
<JontheEchidna> dolphin
<JontheEchidna> gnash
<JontheEchidna> kblogger
<JontheEchidna> kconfigure
<JontheEchidna> kdiff3
<JontheEchidna> kerry
<JontheEchidna> krusader
<Riddell> dolphin?
<JontheEchidna> maybe the source package dolphin?
<ScottK-laptop> Are you checking Hardy or Intrepid?
<JontheEchidna> Intrepid
<JontheEchidna> reverse-build-depends libkonq4-dev
<Riddell> clever
<JontheEchidna> found it in ubuntu-dev-tools with dpkg -L
<ScottK-laptop> Probably can't remove that one.
<JontheEchidna> hmm, probably can't remove gnash either...
<JontheEchidna> There is a kblogger-kde4
<JontheEchidna> it's out of date though
<Riddell> we can remove the dolphin source package if it's still around
<ScottK-laptop> Ah, right.
<JontheEchidna> there's no kblogger binary package in Intrepid either
<JontheEchidna> probably should be updated
<ScottK-laptop> Sounds like kblogger should be updated to be the kde4 version and kblogger-kde4 removed.
<JontheEchidna> There is no KDE4 version of kconfigure
<JontheEchidna> no KDE 4 version of Kerry
<JontheEchidna> & I'm working on krusader for kde4
<ScottK-laptop> I wonder about gnash.  Is there some binding that needs to be dropped or updated?
<Riddell> dropped until updated
<JontheEchidna> Intrepid testers wanted for Krusader 2.0~svn6069 : http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-experimental/ubuntu/pool/main/k/krusader/
<JontheEchidna> should probably announce that in #kubuntu-testers too
<Riddell> testers needed for all new update-notifier-kde  http://www.kubuntu.org/~jriddell/tmp/update-notifier-kde_0.1_all.deb
<JontheEchidna> yay
<JontheEchidna> now I have to find something to crash to see if apport works \o/
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: any non KDE app run kill -SEGV <pid>
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: actually it notified me that a KDE app had crashed in the past
<Riddell> goodness
<JontheEchidna> but when I clicked on the systray icon
<JontheEchidna> E: Unkown Error: '<type 'exceptions.NameError'>' (global name 'activationReason' is not defined
<JontheEchidna> and update-notifier-closed
<JontheEchidna> Oh, and I have a second systray icon of a lightbulb
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: krusader works, not the tidyest of applications
<JontheEchidna> cool
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: version should be -0ubuntu1 not -1ubuntu1 presumably
<JontheEchidna> oops
<JontheEchidna> wouldn't be wanting to add a new epoch with no reason
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: does the lightbulb not have a helpful baloon to say what it does?
<JontheEchidna> It had a baloon
<Riddell> http://www.kubuntu.org/~jriddell/tmp/update-notifier-kde_0.1_all.deb updated to fix apport
<JontheEchidna> when I clicked on it it said that language support was incomplete or something
<Riddell> excellent
<JontheEchidna> and if I wanted to install complete language support
<JontheEchidna> when I clicked install or whatever:
<JontheEchidna> It said /bin/sh: kdesu: not found
<Riddell> is a language support bug
<JontheEchidna> apport works
<asfak> one more problem with kubuntu. I hope developers are listening to me. Why don't system setting have administrative priviledge ? How do i make changes in login manager in system setting ?
<JontheEchidna> asfak: run systemsettings with kdesudo
<JontheEchidna> KDE should add an admin button for KDE 4.2
<Riddell> asfak: KDE issue
<JontheEchidna> It's in the feature plan for 4.2
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: what happens if you run  sudo /usr/share/update-notifier/notify-reboot-required ?
<asfak> ok, then kubuntu temporarily add kdesu systemsettings to menu
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: nice reboot icon with a nice balloon shows up
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: excellent, seems like this is good to upload
<JontheEchidna> cool
<JontheEchidna> Think it'd be ok to upload krusader after I fix the epoch?
<asfak> i want to discuss few problems in Kubuntu Int alpha4. First is adept manager does not work. It crashes after some initialisation
<JontheEchidna> adept3 doesn't
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: Wasn't in alpha 4
<JontheEchidna> oh
<JontheEchidna> right
<ScottK> asfak: We still had the old kde3 adept.  KDE4 adept should be reasonable working for the next alpha.
<asfak> I get this error http://paste.ubuntu.com/39714/
<Riddell> asfak: install adept 3
<asfak> adept 3 is bit confusing. i already did that
<JontheEchidna> then you shouldn't have adept2
<asfak> using synaptic for a while
<Riddell> #ubuntu is thata way
<asfak> yeah, i reverted back to try version 2 after being disappointed
<asfak> In ubuntu live or install system, i can access all filesystem without all this permission stuff. But in Kubuntu, though i can see the partition in Dolphin as user, i cannot access them. I can do that as root. Kubuntu developers must change this permission making compulsion.
<Riddell> or fix the mounting patch
<asfak> developers please change systemsettings to kdesu systemsettings  in Menu.
<NthDegree> asfak: on what?
<NthDegree> systemsettings does not need root privs until you are using parts of it that do
<NthDegree> and then you click "Administration Mode"
<NthDegree> .........what is the problem there?
<ScottK-laptop> NthDegree: The problem is KDE4 doesn't have that button yet.
<asfak> there is nothing like "Administration Mode" in System settings.
<NthDegree> KDE 4 has it's own thing anyway
<NthDegree> :|
<NthDegree> and in that case surely it's kdesudo not kdesu
<Riddell> it needs ported to use policykit
<Riddell> we won't add a root systemsettings menu entry, but could do for relevant modules
<apachelogger> kgrubeditor has some nifty code to go root
<asfak> NthDegree, just tell me. How do you autologin using system setting in Kub Intre alpha4. I think the only way is sudo systemsettings (or kdesu systemsettings). The  system setting in default menu does not allow to do this. I agree with Ridell that could be done for relevant modules
<asfak> atleast do for Login manager in system setting or  add 'Administration Mode". I could not find Administration mode as Nthdegree said.
<JontheEchidna> man, my connection is being horrible today
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: I think the COPYING file should go into the orig.tar.gz for kio-bookmarks
<apachelogger> Riddell will know
<JontheEchidna> I think that's what I did with that one other package...
<JontheEchidna> forget which one that was though
<\sh> apachelogger: I heard you want to come to froscon?
<apachelogger> plans changed
<apachelogger> cuddling > geek conference
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: well, from a logical POV it doesn't make much sense to have it in the diff
<apachelogger> because the COPYING applies to the orig.tar.gz not the diff
<JontheEchidna> yeah
<JontheEchidna> oh, what I meant to say is that I think I did add it to the orig.tar.gz for that other package
 * JontheEchidna sees how his statement could have been misinterpereted
<apachelogger> 2008-08-22 18:45:20	apoc	sshd[19168]	error: PAM: pam_open_session(): Cannot make/remove an entry for the specified session
<apachelogger> my sshd is b0rked -.-
<JontheEchidna> I'd blame it on pam, given the problems the recent update caused
 * Riddell wonders who apachelogger has found to cuddle
<apachelogger> a windows user :D
<apachelogger> woohh, latest update fixed pam
<Riddell> apachelogger: a fixable bug :)
<apachelogger> Riddell: I am not sure that kind of stuff should be fixed, getting bug reports all the time gets pretty annoying ;-)
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: poke me when the new tarball is up
<JontheEchidna> ok, I just uploaded it so it shouldn't be long
<asfak> Is it a bug ? I could see my windows partition but cannot access them in dolphin as user. I close dolphin and now kdesudo dolphin, i could access windows partitions. Now i close kdesudo dolphin and restart dolphin as normal user. I could now access all window partitions with all permission. Everytime i start my Kubuntu Intrepid Alpha4, i have to do this everytime.
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: acked
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: oops, forgot to poke you. But thanks
<devfil_> Riddell: kdelibs builds fine now
<Riddell> yay
<devfil_> Riddell: so I've finished arts and kdelibs, where I can put them?
<Riddell> devfil_: your ppa would be fine
<Riddell> we'll do the upload to ubuntu on monday evening
<devfil_> Riddell: arts is already on my ppa, for kdelibs I should set the rev number to 0ubuntu1.1, is this ok?
<Riddell> fine
<apachelogger> bug 259339
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 259339 in kde-l10n-ml "Wrong dependency of kde-l10n-ml on language-pack-kde-wa" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/259339
<apachelogger> ubottu: you don't wanna query me, huh?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<apachelogger> Riddell: ^ please sponsor
<apachelogger> actually
<apachelogger> meh it shouldn't depend on language-pack-kde-ml-base
<Riddell> apachelogger: ok
<Riddell> Nightrose: amarok 2 working well, but does it have ipod support?
<Riddell> oops, crash
<apachelogger> Riddell: I asked him to remove the dep on -base, so unless you want to do it... :)
<Riddell> devfil_, ScottK-laptop: kdevelop got added to 3.5.10
<Riddell> apachelogger: uploaded
<apachelogger> thank you
<devfil_> Riddell: kdevelop.. where is the tarball?
<Riddell>  /msg'ed
 * smarter looks throught his window and see a huge rainbow
<apachelogger> <3 rainbow
 * apachelogger is out for tonight
<apachelogger> cu
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: any news on bug 255183?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 255183 in plasmoid-quickaccess "Include plasmoid-quickaccess in main" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/255183
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: I can promote that now
<Riddell> done
<JontheEchidna> cool, thanks
 * JontheEchidna goes off to do kubuntu-default-settings stuffs
<ScottK-laptop> Riddell: Does kdevelop still exist in intrepid then?
<JontheEchidna> ScottK-laptop: a kde4 version of kdevelop is in alpha, iirc
<JontheEchidna> the kdevelop package in Intrepid is still 3.5.9
<ScottK-laptop> Thanks.
 * JontheEchidna pushes to kubuntu-default-desktop bzr
<ScottK-laptop> Riddell: What to do about kdesdk and kdewebdev.  kdewebdev build-dep on libcvsservice-dev which is not in one of the Intrepid KDE3 packages that I'm aware of was on devfil's list.
 * JontheEchidna scurries off to town for a few hours
<dfiloni> Riddell: there is a way with kubuntu 8.10 to get all applications look like kde4
<ScottK-laptop> dfiloni: Update them to KDE4 versions.
<dfiloni> ScottK-laptop: and what about GTK apps?
<ScottK-laptop> Oh.  Right.  There was something for that.  I don't recall the name of the package.
<dfiloni> yea, I've tried it but isn't good
<dfiloni_> ScottK-laptop: we should at least make a package of gtk-kde4 that seems better than gtk-qt-engine-kde4
<ScottK-laptop> Somone should do that.  ENOTENOUGHTIME for me.
<dfiloni_> ScottK-laptop: but do you know if will be possible to install it directly and turn on it?
<ScottK-laptop> No, I don't.
<ScottK-laptop> That's the kind of thing we could likely get an exception for if it was significantly better.
<dfiloni_> I think that apps integration is important for the end user...
<Riddell> ScottK-laptop: yes kdevelop is in intrepid, no kde 4 version yet
<Riddell> ScottK-laptop: it'll have to lose the libcvsservice-dev dependency
<ScottK-laptop> Riddell: OK.  I'll leave the to you and devfil to figure out then.
<ScottK-laptop> the/that
<dfiloni_> ScottK-laptop: what (I'm devfil)?
<Riddell> dfiloni_: kdewebdev needs the libcvsservice-dev dependency removed
<ScottK-laptop> Ah.  Didn't recognize you in your new outfit.
<dfiloni_> Riddell: yes, I already know
<ScottK-laptop> OK.
<dfiloni_> ScottK-laptop: I use devfil or dfiloni
<dfiloni_> Riddell: what do you think about http://www.kde-apps.org/content/show.php/gtk-kde4?content=74689 ? IMHO it is better than gtk-qt-engine-kde4
<ScottK-laptop> dfiloni_: If you want to go ahead and do the kdewebdev tarball, that'd good.  I have to do kdesdk first and that needs kdepim and some other stuff.
<ScottK-laptop> dfiloni_: OK.  Now I know.
<ScottK-laptop> Back later.
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: trying your jockey-kde4 port and when I run it locally and close it I get a crash
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: when I make the package and run it, there's a long backtrace
#kubuntu-devel 2008-08-23
<pgquiles> Riddell: ping
<Riddell> hi pgquiles
<pgquiles> Riddell: hi. Is it already too late to sync witty ( http://packages.debian.org/unstable/witty ) with Debian? (an updated version just got in)
<Riddell> nope
<Riddell> ah, it's the Wt stuff
<pgquiles> yes
<Riddell> pgquiles: have you checked it compiles and runs on ubuntu?
<pgquiles> Riddell: yes. In fact, it's always available for Ubuntu from my PPA before being available for Debian :-)
<Riddell> pgquiles: what's your launchpad username?
<pgquiles> Riddell: pgquiles :-)
<pgquiles> Riddell: http://launchpad.net/~pgquiles/+archive
 * Riddell guesses pgquiles
<Riddell> pgquiles: synced
<pgquiles> Riddell: thanks!
<Riddell> welcome back splitters :)
<Riddell> pgquiles: synced incase you missed that
<pgquiles> Riddell: I got it, thanks. IRC splits are funny to watch :-)
<Riddell> who's still awake?
<Riddell> testers needed for http://www.kubuntu.org/~jriddell/tmp/install-package_0.1_all.deb
* Riddell changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Welcome to the Kubuntu developers channel | https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Todo | Meeting Wednesday 27th 23:00UTC
<echidnaman> wow
 * echidnaman sees he was pinging out all the time he was away
<Riddell> JontheEchidna!
<JontheEchidna> it crashes?
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: fancy testing http://www.kubuntu.org/~jriddell/tmp/install-package_0.1_all.deb ?
 * JontheEchidna didn't notice that jockey crashed when he tested
<JontheEchidna> but ya I can test that too
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: we might want to steal the launch-kdesudo code from gdebi for software-properties and install-package
<Riddell> well, it's a command line only app
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: well it currently says to launch with kdesudo if you don't use sudo or kdesudo :P
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: right, so jockey or whatever should use kdesudo
<JontheEchidna> yeah I've been meaning to give jockey and software-properties gdebi's code...
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: code for what?
<JontheEchidna> for re-launching with kdesudo if not run with sudo in the first place
<Riddell> right
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: anyway, how's install-package working for you?
<JontheEchidna> It's downloading file 0 of 1
<JontheEchidna> (amarok-kde4)
<Riddell> good package choice :)
<JontheEchidna> and the details list is empty
<Riddell> it only shows stuff during install
<JontheEchidna> oh, any idea how to make it stop saying my computer needs a reboot? :P
<Riddell> reboot?
<JontheEchidna> earlier when I was testing update-manager
<JontheEchidna> you gave me a command to test the need-reboot functionality
<Riddell> rm /var/run/reboot-required
<JontheEchidna> oh, duh
<JontheEchidna> amarok-kde4 successfully installed
<JontheEchidna> everything looked great aside from the "downloading package 0 out of 1" bug
<Riddell> hmm, that comes from python-apt
<Riddell> so not my fault, uploading :)
<JontheEchidna> ;-)
<JontheEchidna> so should that be a drop-in replacement for adept-batch?
<Riddell> not quite, the command syntax is a bit different
<Riddell> ports of jockey and language-selector welcome
 * JontheEchidna needs to investigate the jockey crash
<JontheEchidna> So is the week before feature freeze always like this? :P
<JontheEchidna> dear jesus...
<JontheEchidna> oookay... jockey-backed is ****-ed up
 * JontheEchidna didn't touch it
<JontheEchidna> seems to be throwing a hissy fit with dbus
 * Riddell still needs to implement dist upgrade wizard into adept
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: did you get anything like this when testing jockey? http://paste.ubuntu.com/39814/
<Riddell> nope
<Riddell> looks like a whole new crash
 * JontheEchidna purges his jockey install and reinstalls the most recent official release
<JontheEchidna> crap, happens with jockey from the repos
<JontheEchidna> meaning it's a problem with my setup :(
<JontheEchidna> this sucks
<seele> whoa.. Riddell is still up?
<Riddell> nobody to tell me to go to bed tonight :)
<seele> hehe
<seele> who wants to sleep alone when they can spend time with their IRC friends!
<Riddell> exactly
<seele> i'm finding some interesting stuff in the data you gave me
<seele> i havent scrubbed the data for outliers yet or anything, but i did run some basic numbers on x and y resolutions
<seele> 54% of the respondents reported runnign 1024 as their X res
<seele> oh wait wait, wrong number
<seele> 54% are running between 1024-1280
<seele> BUT
<seele> 60% are running y res between 768 and 1024
<seele> 54% are running at 768
<seele> so it's possible the values you pulled for laptop/desktop are valid afterall.. even though they seemed a bit high for laptop when you pasted the preview data
<Riddell> 1024x768 is pretty well the norm for low to medium end computers
<seele> right.. but there is a lot of 1280x768 going on too
<seele> which is more common in laptops than monitors
<seele> dell sells widescreen monitors, but i think most of them are larger than 1280x1024
<seele> the interesting part (for me at least) is that this tells use we have very limited vertical real estate to work with
<seele> screens are getting wider, not taller
<Riddell> widescreen gets sales, resultion less so
<seele> it looked like there were probably a few tablets submitted too because the resolutions reported were x < y
 * claydoh is doing the kde4 fanboi thing on kubuntuforums
<claydoh> is the msttcorefonts *not* part of kubuntu-restricted-extras?
<Riddell> claydoh: doesn't seem to be
<Hobbsee> claydoh: it's not so far.
<claydoh> was there a reason maybe?
<Hobbsee> hm, i didn't thikn it was in any of them.  obviously not
<claydoh> I saw a discussion in the ml archives
<claydoh> u-r-s does depend on msttcorefonts
<claydoh> afaik
<Riddell> patches welcome then :)
<Riddell> although liberty fonts might mean there's no need any more
<Hobbsee> fixed.
<Hobbsee> there was already a patch
<claydoh> heh someone already has
<claydoh> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-restricted-extras/+bug/231094
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 231094 in ubuntu-restricted-extras "Please add msttcorefonts to kubuntu-restricted-extras" [Undecided,Fix released]
 * Hobbsee doesn't see why ttf-liberation does not suffice, though.
<Hobbsee> claydoh: the general reason as to why it wasn't (although i'm not sure how they got in for the other bits) was because i didn't see the point of having a package that effectively depends on everything in multiverse, with it's varying degrees of usefulness.
<Hobbsee> and, y'know, fonts aren't generally extra functionality, per se.
<JontheEchidna> holy crap, jockey works now
 * JontheEchidna has no clue what he did wrong
<claydoh> Hobbsee: I do agree with that
 * Riddell snoozes
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: so from my branch jockey crashes?
<JontheEchidna> it doesn't here
<JontheEchidna> https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~echidnaman/jockey/jockey-pykde4 , to be sure ;)
<seele> 'night Riddell
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: how do you run it?
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: jonathan@jonathan-desktop:~/Documents/python/jockey-kde4/jockey-pykde4/kde$ sudo python jockey-kde
<Riddell> http://paste.ubuntu.com/39816/
 * Riddell snoozes
<JontheEchidna> that rings a bell, actually
 * JontheEchidna remembers something similar
<JontheEchidna> but I thought I fixed that in bzr
<JontheEchidna> Yeah, I did fix it in bzr, but that was after I made debs
 * JontheEchidna remembers he screwed up the .ui file something awful
<Hobbsee> claydoh: i see why it would suck to be the head of artwork, after doing u-r-e for a while...
<vorian> JontheEchidna: kio-bookmarks uploaded
<vorian> thanks again for your contributions :)
<JontheEchidna> vorian: cooliosis
<JontheEchidna> Did you try it? It's quite neat
<JontheEchidna> I found it because commit-digest did a mini-article about it
<JontheEchidna> oh lol, I forgot to push up my last to jockey commits to bzr
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: When you wake up, update jockey and try it again. ;-)
 * JontheEchidna goes to bed
<Jucato> night JontheEchidna
<vorian> nn
<Czessi-m> morning
<Czessi-m> Riddell: we found the kubuntu poll-up post in the kde booth box :-)
<devfil> Riddell: there?
<Riddell> hi devfil
<devfil> Riddell: in kdebindings there are two files not installed usr/lib/kde3/libjsconsoleplugin.{la,so}, where should I put them? libkde3-java package?
<Riddell> devfil: leave them out
<Riddell> we took that out ages ago because it was broken
<devfil> Riddell: ok, just to know ;)
<taupter> Riddell: ping
<Riddell> hi taupter
<taupter> Riddell: Hi. :)
<taupter> Riddell: Did you see thiago's rant?
<Riddell> nope
<Riddell> about nvidia?
<taupter> Riddell: About the glib-in-Qt event stack making kwin spend 20% of processor time while idle?
<Riddell> nope
<taupter> Riddell: http://labs.trolltech.com/blogs/2008/08/22/rant-desktop-effects-never-more/
<taupter> Riddell: I believe it's the same rant about nvidia. My machines suffer the same problem,
<Riddell> and does it help to run kwin with QT_NO_GLIB=1?
<taupter> Riddell: and I'm not aware of any Qt program using Glib's event stack anyway,
<taupter> Riddell: Yes, QT_NO_GLIB=1 helps greatly.
<taupter> Riddell: I'd like to suggest disabling glib support in Kubuntu's Qt packages, or at least disabling it with QT_NO_GLIB=1.
<Riddell> taupter: does QT_NO_GLIB=1 for kwin only help?
<taupter> Riddell: I'm not sure.
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: jockey seems to work now
<Riddell> taupter: if it's only a problem for kwin then we can easily enough turn it off for that
<taupter> Riddell: I restarted kwin from a konsole here after export QT_NO_GLIB=1
<Riddell> taupter: and your problem goes away?
<taupter> Riddell: It seems quieter, but plasma and kwin still throw processor spikes regularly. :)
<Riddell> would be easy enough to turn off, I'll talk to thiago first though and see what he recommends
<taupter> Riddell: Just for the record, here I'm using an Nvidia 7500LE with 1920x1440, and when I disable glib it flies.
<taupter> Riddell: Sorry. Nvidia 5700le
<devfil> Riddell: dh_shlibdeps -pkommander  -l :debian/kommander/usr/lib
<devfil> dh_shlibdeps: command returned error code 11
<devfil> make: *** [binary-predeb-IMPL/kommander] Error 1
<Riddell> wibble
<devfil> Riddell: do you know why I get this error?
<Riddell> never seen it before
<nixternal> howdy all
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: cool
<taupter> Riddell: ping
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: Once I get it working with the new package-installer it should be good to go
<Riddell> hi taupter
<taupter> Riddell: Heh. :) Disabling the Glib thing just to kwin does the trick, I confirm here, and
<taupter> Riddell: thiago sent me a patch: http://pastebin.ca/1182538
<taupter> Riddell: It will disable Glib just to kwin, but he doesn't want to commit it to kde's repos,
<nixternal> hrmm, nobody can say hi....jeesh, see if I ever say hi again!
<taupter> Riddell: as if he does so nobody will ever try to fix Glib in Qt. :D
<taupter> Riddell: And he's right. :D. afaict the patch can be appliet to both 4.1 branch and trunk.
<Riddell> taupter: great
<Riddell> hi nixternal!
<nixternal> hi Riddell :)
<nixternal> now I feel some love again
<taupter> Riddell: Can I bug you again? :) kmldonkey-kde4 doesn't install, as it depends on libplasma1 but only libplasma2 is installed.
<taupter> Riddell: I made a .deb for my own comsumption, and maybe I could help to package some bits of kde4 for kubuntu.
<yuriy> ok I've really gotta get designer running to get working on userconfig..
<JontheEchidna> yuriy: so it's segfaulting trying to load pykde plugins?
<JontheEchidna> oh hey, I don't have python-kde4-dev installed
<JontheEchidna> maybe that's why it works
<JontheEchidna> still works
 * yuriy checks
<yuriy> I don't have python-kde4-dev either
<JontheEchidna> It worked before and after installing that for me
<yuriy> JontheEchidna: where did you get that that's what it was segfaulting on?
<JontheEchidna> running it in konsole
<JontheEchidna> oh
<JontheEchidna> actually I just deleted stuff from /usr/lib/qt4/plugins/designer until it worked
<yuriy> this is what I get: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/39957/
<yuriy> yeah you told me that, but it didn't work for me
<JontheEchidna> :(
<yuriy> and this is last thing from valgrind: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/39702/
<JontheEchidna> would you happen to have the bespin qt4 widget theme installed?
<yuriy> no
<JontheEchidna> cuz that causes designer to segfault too
<yuriy> JontheEchidna: probably should report that if you know specific things
<JontheEchidna> bespin is unmaintained
<JontheEchidna> it was the original oxygen theme iirc
<yuriy> but designer shouldn't segfault on random things
<JontheEchidna> ok so taking a random stab here, maybe pyqt3 is conflicting with pyqt4?
<yuriy> removed python-qt3 and python-kde3, no luck
<JontheEchidna> python-kde3-dev would probably be the offender if pyqt3 was conflicting
<yuriy> nope :(
<JontheEchidna> damn, this sucks
<JontheEchidna> any way I could create the ui file for you?
<yuriy> I think I'll need several
<JontheEchidna> using userconfig from kde-guidance as a reference?
<yuriy> yeah
<yuriy> I guess that's doable
<yuriy> and bzr branch for the ported one is available
<JontheEchidna> what's your LP id?
<yuriy> yuriy-kozlov
<JontheEchidna> so how have you been doing work without ui files?
<yuriy> the original didn't use them
<yuriy> I actually prefer to write out GUIs
<yuriy> but I don't want to debug what's there, and I figured I'd be nice to the next person who touches it
<yuriy> all I've done so far is get it to run and all the dialogs to show up
 * smarter <3 amarok2
<yuriy> broken for me last I checked
<smarter> yuriy: I had to remove my ~/.kde/share/apps/amarok and ~/.kde/share/config/amarok* to make it work
<smarter> the only thing I miss is a working lyric applet
<JontheEchidna> yuriy: so you want to change the current GUI into .ui files?
<yuriy> JontheEchidna: rather than fix it, yeah
<JontheEchidna> okie
<yuriy> need:
<yuriy> 1. details grid for user
<yuriy> 2. details page for modify user
<nixternal> apachelogger: you aren't telling people to replace KHC with a Wiki are you? or you aren't behind that movement?
<yuriy> 3. password page for modify user
<yuriy> 4. page for modify/new group
<yuriy> I think that's it
<Riddell> taupter: do fix up the package, that would be great
<Riddell> it can probably drop hte -kde4 name
<Tonio_> hi there
<Tonio_> is knetworkmanager still working for you ?
<Tonio_> I can seem to connect to any wireless network.... I can configure a connection, but nothing happens when I'm trying to connect...
<Tonio_> works with wired connections btw
<JontheEchidna> yuriy: http://i31.photobucket.com/albums/c355/Woremar/maindialogui.png
<JontheEchidna> http://i31.photobucket.com/albums/c355/Woremar/maindialogui2.png
<yuriy> Tonio_: wasn't working for me last I tried.. installed gnome-network-manager and forgot about it
<yuriy> JontheEchidna: thanks!! I'll look at it later, working on my roof
<JontheEchidna> hehe
<JontheEchidna> have fun
<Tonio_> yuriy: oki
<yuriy> JontheEchidna: not quite what I was asking for, but cool!
<JontheEchidna> would you like to use it?
<yuriy> JontheEchidna: at least -- can you make the top level a widget and not a dialog, so it can be embedded in a kcm easily?
<yuriy> other than that, great, I'll use it
<JontheEchidna> yeah
<JontheEchidna> I was having trouble making it a dialog anyway
<JontheEchidna> I still need to make .ui files for the modify, new, and delete dialogs
<seele> JontheEchidna: right align your labels!
<seele> JontheEchidna: and is that going to be a kcm module as well?
<JontheEchidna> seele: That's the dream
<seele> oh, i missed yuriy's comment, hehe
 * JontheEchidna just threw all the things in the details box in a grid layout
<JontheEchidna> after I took the screenshot
 * JontheEchidna needs web hosting space where he can throw up junk
<yuriy> JontheEchidna: you can push the .ui files to the bzr branch
<JontheEchidna> yuriy: isn't the branch owned by you?
<Riddell> yuriy: you can embed it in a kcm?
<yuriy> haven't tried yet, actually
<yuriy> but I mean, how guidance utils pick a base class based on if it's run standalone
<yuriy> so an ui based on a dialog or main window wouldn't work
<yuriy> Riddell: do you know if libpythonize works for kde4?
<Riddell> it doesn't
 * yuriy -> back to the roof
<yuriy> oh :-\
<Riddell> it's on sime's todo I think but he's a busy chap
<JontheEchidna> http://i31.photobucket.com/albums/c355/Woremar/mainwindowui3.png
<JontheEchidna> ^That's with all the layouting, etc
<JontheEchidna> and no dialog buttons
 * JontheEchidna copied the tabwidget onto a pure qwidget
<apachelogger> nixternal: I am telling people to replace most docbooks with a wiki and make KHC arrive in 2008 by making it access online content
<JontheEchidna> QWebview ftw
<apachelogger> KHTML ftw
<JontheEchidna> Gecko ftw
<apachelogger> or for that matter
<apachelogger> KParts ftw!
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: ok, now that was seriously out of place
<apachelogger> that is like IE ftw
<yuriy> JontheEchidna: awesome!
<yuriy> JontheEchidna: does it let you push to my branch?
<JontheEchidna> yuriy: haven't tried
<JontheEchidna> but the LP page says only you can
<JontheEchidna> https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~yuriy-kozlov/guidance/userconfig-kde4
<apachelogger> yuriy: he can push to his and you can merge
<apachelogger> or you move the branch to kde-members
<yuriy> moved to kubuntu-members
<JontheEchidna> cool beans
<yuriy> apachelogger: now now, Gecko is still FOSS
<apachelogger> that doesn't mean it's good software though
<JontheEchidna> has less rendering errors than KHTML too
<yuriy> JontheEchidna: can you add focus buddies?
<JontheEchidna> yuriy: focus buddies?
<yuriy> so when you click on a label, it focuses its corresponding line edit
 * apachelogger is wondering what to work on
<yuriy> iirc this is denoted by a blue arrow in designer
 * JontheEchidna didn't know you could do that
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: you should get yourself a Qt book
<apachelogger> focus buddies is one of the essential features ;-)
<JontheEchidna> that was easy
<JontheEchidna> ok, so I made a ui/ folder
<JontheEchidna> which has all of 1 ui file in it right now :P
<JontheEchidna> anyway, just pushed it up
<JontheEchidna> you can edit the widget names with kate or whatever
<JontheEchidna> I guess
<JontheEchidna> Ok, for the delete user dialog we should just hard code in a KMessageBox
<JontheEchidna> no need to make a ui file for that
<JontheEchidna> Hmm, well actually I have no clue how you'd get checkboxes in there
<JontheEchidna> so maybe not
<yuriy> i'll code it if need be
<yuriy> i had a list of stuff earliery^
<JontheEchidna> yuriy: so do the modify and new dialogs use the same dialog and just populate it differently?
<apachelogger> now I have more karma from bzr commits than bug triage
<apachelogger> that algo is completely pointless
<apachelogger> the most time consuming work creates the least karma
<apachelogger> :S
<JontheEchidna> just go and close a couple hundred bugs that are set to expire 10 years ago
<JontheEchidna> Is it wrong if I laugh inside when I see window management bugs in compiz at launchpad?
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: it just seems wrong that closing expired bugs gives karma at all, how does that move anything forward? ... and the compiz thing is just normal
<JontheEchidna> btw, this page is quite handy: http://people.ubuntu.com/~brian/reports/since-yesterday/
<apachelogger> yeah, it shows how broken gnome is compared to KDE :P
<JontheEchidna> :P
<JontheEchidna> that's why I've been laughing at compiz so much lately
<tyfon> the desktop effects in kde4 is working pretty nice here.. but i sort of miss an exposé effect :)
<JontheEchidna> throw the mouse to the top left corner
<yuriy> JontheEchidna: yes
<yuriy> they do use the same dialog
<JontheEchidna> thought so
<tyfon> hmm
<yuriy> apachelogger: I think it shows more the popularity of Ubuntu compared to Kubuntu, but we can keep thinking that :P
<tyfon> i didnt see it in the settings list so i asumed it was not there ;)
<tyfon> thats nice
<JontheEchidna> tyfon: it's called something else
<tyfon> yeah it works hehe
<JontheEchidna> I think crtl + F10 also does it
#kubuntu-devel 2008-08-24
<apachelogger> yuriy: that is the wrong attitude
<apachelogger> yuriy: kubuntu is not yet as popular as that other thing
<JontheEchidna> hehe
<JontheEchidna> Somebody should implement a Kubuntu Mobile Edition with a plasmoid as the cool launcher instead of whatever ubuntu is using for it's mobile edition
<tyfon> i think the popularity diffrence is just the name, most people say they run ubuntu even if its kubuntu and when someone new wants to try the easy linux they search for ubuntu on google
<JontheEchidna> yuriy: I hope you don't mind that I'm making the whole gui from ui files
<JontheEchidna> it might get a bit confusing if we used .py in some places then randomly used uic in other places, imo
<yuriy> JontheEchidna: don't mind, whatever works
<yuriy> I still need to learn how to actually use them
<yuriy> oh looks like I forgot to push last time
<seele> Riddell: ping
 * apachelogger pokes smarter
<yuriy> dammit push created a new branch
<JontheEchidna> lol
<JontheEchidna> If you specify where to push it should change it, I think
<yuriy> yeah, I was just hoping that "moving" to kubuntu-members didn't actually MOVE it and pushing to my branch would still work
<yuriy> fixed now
<JontheEchidna> bzr is stupid like that
<yuriy> don't think I'll have a chance to work on this before feature freeze :-\
<JontheEchidna> what needs to be done?
<yuriy> actually use the UI files, port to model/view
<yuriy> the latter is not strictly necessary but would make the code a lot cleaner
<JontheEchidna> Jockey is still using a treewidget
 * JontheEchidna cowers
<yuriy> functionally, I think it's all working since I didn't touch any backend stuff
<yuriy> just a few bugs with the signals/slots on the lists
<JontheEchidna> Eww, language selector looks like it's using tango icons
<JontheEchidna> er, well, a tango icon for it's main window icon
<apachelogger> Riddell: please sponsor https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-users/guidance/desktop-effects-kde
<vorian> evening
<JontheEchidna> evening
<yuriy> apachelogger: that's still used in Intrepid?
 * yuriy wonders why someone would want compiz in kde4
<apachelogger> missing cube
<vorian> or tube or blob
<vorian> or mouse fancy
<vorian> all the crazy stuff compiz does :)
<JontheEchidna> you mean like suck at actually managing windows?
<JontheEchidna> and kde-window-decorator crashing every day?
<JontheEchidna> :P
<JontheEchidna> It has some neat effects to it's credit, though.
<JontheEchidna> It's like the testbed of desktop effects
<JontheEchidna> or it was until distros decided it should be the default wm
<yuriy> yeah those strange distros that do that... :P
<vorian> hehe
<jtechidna> yuriy: http://i31.photobucket.com/albums/c355/Woremar/userprop1.png http://i31.photobucket.com/albums/c355/Woremar/userprop2.png http://i31.photobucket.com/albums/c355/Woremar/userprop3.png
<vorian> bug 260168
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 260168 in krusader "Krusader 1.9x broken in Intrepid due to lack of libkonq4-dev" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/260168
<ScottK-laptop> vorian: I think someone was working on packaging Krusader 2.
<vorian> jtechidna: do you know anything about krusader 2?
<vorian> thanks ScottK-laptop
<jtechidna> vorian: well, it works from what I see
<jtechidna> It's not exactly pretty
<jtechidna> Testing it was the first time I ever used it
<vorian> ah
<vorian> i don't see why you would need an epoch then
<jtechidna> does grep work with filenames?
<Hobbsee> locate?
<Hobbsee> jtechidna: no, it doesn't.  use locate.
 * jtechidna man locate's
<ScottK-laptop> jtechidna: You'll likely want to run updatedb first since IIRC that's no longer on by default.
<jtechidna> yuriy: omg, almost have userconfig starting up while using .ui files
<jtechidna> just running into a pesky traceback...
<jtechidna> http://paste.ubuntu.com/40062/
<jtechidna> should I commit/push what I have so far?
<jtechidna> I know why it's throwing the traceback to
<jtechidna> the ui file isn't a KPageDialog
<jtechidna> either that or I horribly screwed up the _init_ function
<jtechidna> probably the latter
<jtechidna> :o
<jtechidna> userconfig with ui files lives!
<jtechidna> muwahahahhaha
<jtechidna> well, actually it still uses the .py files for the modify, new, and delete dialogs...
<jtechidna> yuriy: I can do the dialogs tomorrow morning
<mornfall> Re.
<yuriy> jtechidna: sweet!
<Jucato> jtechidna is sweet.. never tasted yet..
<smarter> apachelogger: pong
<smarter> apachelogger: poking me at 1 AM is pretty useless most of the time :p
<jtechidna> good morning
<smarter> is mplayer not installable for you in Intrepid?
<jtechidna> I have it installed
<Xand3r> hey ho folks, from now i am a firefighter
<vorian> gah my keyboard keeps crapping out on me
<vorian> no tap< no commas< to type in lowercase< i have to have caplocks on!
<JontheEchidna> yuriy: modify/new users dialog is running with only minor kinks
<JontheEchidna> -Setting the primary group combobox while you type the username doesn't work due to KComboBox changes
<JontheEchidna> -The KDateEdit in the Password & Security tab doesn't become un-read only when the corresponding radio button is checked
<JontheEchidna> Oh, and pressing the browse button for selecting your homedir doesn't actually work...
<apachelogger> smarter: my clocks are all messed up
<smarter> howdy ho apachelogger
<smarter> so, why did you poke me?
<apachelogger> I forgot
<apachelogger> probably the compiz thingy
<jpds> apachelogger: Don't use "ntp"?
<apachelogger> jpds: I use different timezones all over the place
<jpds> apachelogger: Why?
<apachelogger> fun +  lazyness
 * jpds has: 'export TZ="Europe/London"' in his shell configuration.
<jpds> ..so I have the same time everywhere.
<apachelogger> that wouldn't help much :P
<apachelogger> my wrist watch is UTC
<apachelogger> the one on my wall is CET I think
<apachelogger> yeah, CET
<jpds> export TZ="UTC" then.
<apachelogger> the ony in my car is some unknown timezone I still didn't lookup yet ;-)
<totopalma> hi Riddell , can you take a look at bug #39383 please? :)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 39383 in kdebluetooth "No icons in GNOME" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/39383
<Riddell> totopalma: ok (in a bit, busy openstreetmapping right now)
<devfil_> Riddell: I've just finished kdevelop, I'm going to upload it to my PPA, you will find all package there
<devfil_> s/package/packages/
<devfil_> Riddell: I've done buildprep to build the package
<devfil_> Riddell: I've done buildprep after have done the orig.tar.gz, is this ok? in the previous kdevelop seems that orig.tar.gz was done after buildprep
<NthDegree> Question guys:  If Debian ditched the Mozilla Firefox(R) name because of extra patches they'd made in the end what does Ubuntu drop patch-wise to allow it to have the Firefox name?
<Riddell> devfil_: buildprep after .orig is right
<devfil_> Riddell: great!
<Riddell> NthDegree: this isn't a mozilla channel.  I suspect it involves business people talking to each other more than code changes, the main code change will be adding the icon back (which is non-free)
<apachelogger> totopalma, Riddell: that bug is only partly valid for intrepid... the new kdebluetooth doesn't ship an icon at all
<apachelogger> totopalma: how does that debdiff fix the bug?
<totopalma> apachelogger, i will fix it for the new version :)
<apachelogger> there is nothing to be fixed for the new version
<apachelogger> there is simply no icon
<apachelogger> upstream didn't include one
<totopalma> apachelogger, ok :)
<apachelogger> anyway
<apachelogger> totopalma: are you sure you attached the debdiff to the right bug?
<totopalma> apachelogger, please invalid that bug
#kubuntu-devel 2009-08-17
<ScottK> lex79: Around for a moment.  Paste a link and I'll get it eventually.
<lex79> http://dl.getdropbox.com/u/394059/pkg-kde-tools_0.4.11ubuntu2.debdiff
<lex79> ScottK: ^^
<seele> argh.. 4.3 update failed
<maco> was there a quassel update today? suddenly things are highlighting in orange instead of pink and join/parts are purple
<ScottK> I did one on Friday I think.
<nhandler> ScottK: Yeah, Friday you uploaded 0.5.0~git090814-0ubuntu1
<maco> hrm this version doesn't wrap long lines properly
<maco> they continue a few characters off the right edge of the screen
<ScottK> Hmm.
<ScottK> Maybe Sput needs a smack.
<maco> lik santiago-ve's quit goes "Connection reset by p"
 * ScottK hides all those anyway.
<maco> ScottK: in the "Chat View" settings, there's "use sender coloring" ... when i check that, there are two rows of color buttons and the top and bottom buttons above/below each other match. do you know why? im unsure if they simply didnt want to come up with a dozen default colors or if those are paired (maybe top row for avail, bottom for away?)
<ScottK> I don't.  IIRC that is in the middle of being redesigned and if it's not clear you should talk to Sput about making it more so.
<maco> is Sput around?
<ScottK> He lives in +0200, so unlikely.
<maco> oh
 * yuriy just caused some crazy infinite loop in arora
<ScottK> lex79: Uploaded.  Thanks.
<Sput> maco: I just didn't come up with enough default colors, because I'm really bad at this - suggestions (that go well with oxygen) very welcome.
<Sput> I'm partially color blind, so I'm not the best guy to ask when it comes to colors :)
<maco> funny, that
<maco> my boyfriend is also partially colorblind, yet he's the one always pointing out when i dont match
<maco> he can do things like "your headband and shirt dont match. i know because i can see the shade of green on the headband and not the one on the shirt"
<maco> but ok thank you. i was going to ask for tooltips if there was something more complicated than "here's a list of colors"
<Sput> maco: concerning the wordwrap problem, do you happen to use a different font now than you did before? there's still that upstream bug in Qt where QTextLayout sometimes wraps wrongly with certain fonts
<Sput> wondering if it's the same.
<Sput> though that usually just is one character, not several
<maco> i use Inconsolata 10. its what i used before too. for *some* reason, after an upgrade my font was reset to some proportional font
<maco> i set it back to Inconsolata
<maco> and actually it looks like text which came in after that font change is wrapped properly
<maco> but the text wasnt re-wrapped when i changed font / font size
<Sput> maco: so after a client restart, the problem would be gone?
<maco> yeah probably
<maco> well may depend on quassel v. quasselclient...
<maco> dunno what the former would do but since the latter gets all the text after startup, id be surprised if it still tried to follow the old font's wrap rules...
<Sput> mmm. nah, I think I probably forget something cached somewhere
<Sput> will have a look at that
<Sput> the old quassel wouldn't be able to change the font at runtime anyway :)
<Sput> (e.g. not re-render old lines at all)
<maco> oh
<maco> Sput: hey can i make my name not italic?
<Sput> yeah, currently by putting something like this in a custom .qss file and choosing it as custom stylesheet:
<Sput> ChatLine::sender[sender="self"] {
<Sput>  font-style: normal;
<Sput> }
<maco> oh
<Sput> I'm not sure if that stays in the default stylesheet though
<Sput> this is still a bit work-in-progress and feedback-gathering :)
<maco> hey, how come sometimes quasselclient starts reading 4-digit KB/s from disk?
<maco> ive seen my disk start thrashing and iotop blame quasselclient a few times
<taavikko> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/arora/+bug/406503 any thoughts?
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 406503 in arora ""kubuntu_03_flash_install_prompt.diff" Fails to locate manually installed libflashplayer.so" [Undecided,New]
<jussi01> hrm, does someone feel like confirming a bug for me?
<Riddell> taavikko: yes it could be improved
<jussi01> ok, if someone cares to test, itd be nice. do "sudo apt-get install pioneers*" this will install all the pioneers stuff. then, start pioneers server, select a config - what comes up is fine, then press start, then try to "launch pioneers client"
<jussi01> after that, try adding computer players...
<jussi01> please tell me if you can play the game?
<ryanakca> Tonio_: Hurray, https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/frescobaldi ;)
<Tonio_> ryanakca: hehehe
<Tonio_> that was a long run.... I forgot about it :)
<ryanakca> Tonio_: When are you moving to this side of the pond?
<Tonio_> ryanakca: then pond ? I don't know the word my friend :)
<ryanakca> Tonio_: pond == étang ... When are you comming to Quebec?
<james_w> process-removals is suggesting that we remove koffice, does anyone have an opinion on that?
<ryanakca> Is there any difference between the OEM installer and the standard installer?
<ryanakca> And how can I call the OEM from a kde session?
<Riddell> the OEM installer is two things, ubiquity in OEM mode then the oem setup tool
<ryanakca> Riddell: OK... so if I hit 'Quit' from the OEM installer, I have to way to get back into it apart from rebooting?
<Riddell> ryanakca: which one?
<ryanakca> Riddell: well, to restatr the OEM installation, so ubiquity in OEM mode. I'm guessing the OEM setup tool is run when the end-user turns on his/her desktop, if not, it too...
<Riddell> you can restart ubiquity
<Riddell> I don't know if the OEM setup tool has a quit button
<Riddell> OEM config I should call it
<ryanakca> Riddell: OK, thanks
<ryanakca> How can I debug apport when it doesn't do anything after I hit 'Send'?
<Riddell> run /usr/share/apport/apport-kde from command line?
<ryanakca> Riddell: Nothing happens
<ryanakca> Riddell: I'm guessing that all apport does is take the crash file from /var/crash , cut them up into several smaller files and upload them along with the bug report?
<Riddell> ryanakca: yes, it should then run a web browser
<ryanakca> Riddell: it fails to do so. Might just be plasma-netbook acting up though... *shrug* ... OEM install failed miserably, http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/result/2875/299
<rgreening> Aurélien Gâteau and Jonathan Riddell are the Scotto­ French
<rgreening> -
<rgreening> connection of KDE awesome. They both like KDE, they both work
<rgreening> for Canonical, they both like Karaoke and they just started
<rgreening> a Country band.
<rgreening> One of the above is not true.
<rgreening> I read that and fell off my chair...
<Riddell> I have no idea what he was thinking
 * maco puts a cowboy hat on Riddell's head
<rgreening> :)
<ScottK> ryanakca: My experience is that sometimes apport with plasma-netbook starts the browser, sometimes not.   No idea why.
<micmord> akonadi-server: Depends: mysql-server-core-5.0 but it is not installable
<micmord> mysql upgrade to 5.1
<ScottK> micmord: Karmic?
<micmord> yes
<jussi01> hrm, I asked this earlier, got no response cause channel was dead, so maybe someone has time to check now...
<ScottK> In the middle of switching from 5.0 to 5.1 as the supporte mysql.  Please file a bug so we don't forget.
<jussi01> on jaunty:
<jussi01> [14:59:16] <jussi01> ok, if someone cares to test, itd be nice. do "sudo apt-get install pioneers*" this will install all the pioneers stuff. then, start pioneers server, select a config - what comes up is fine, then press start, then try to "launch pioneers client"
<jussi01> [14:59:32] <jussi01> after that, try adding computer players...
<jussi01> [15:00:18] <jussi01> please tell me if you can play the game?
<micmord> m
<ryanakca> ScottK: OK, thanks
<Riddell> ~twitter update @simonjgray your fault?  http://www.guardian.co.uk/technology/2009/aug/07/local-government-open-source-birmingham-website-costs
<kubotu> status updated
<lex79> Riddell: can you upload ktorrent?
#kubuntu-devel 2009-08-18
<Riddell> lex79: could do, in bzr?
<lex79> no, Riddell: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ktorrent/+bug/414520
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 414520 in ktorrent "Merge ktorrent 3.2.3.1+dfsg.1-1 with debian unstable" [Undecided,New]
<Riddell> lex79: it's missing the KUBUNTU_DESKTOP_POT export
<lex79> oh :(
<lex79> sorry
<Riddell> lex79: can you fix that and also diff the current ubuntu and your proposed debian directory?
<lex79> ok I'll do
<lex79> Riddell: there is not KUBUNTU_DESKTOP_POT in our ktorrent 3.2.2 rules
<lex79> so, we should add?
<Riddell> lex79: tsk
<Riddell> it should be
<Riddell> export KUBUNTU_DESKTOP_POT=extragear-network_ktorrent
<Riddell> it's in ktorrent-3.2.1+dfsg.1
<lex79> ok
<apachelogger> Riddell: so, what about making the lang-packs depend on kde-l10n?
<apachelogger> or make language-selector install it
<apachelogger> otherwise one wont get any localized content
<apachelogger> someone please revu http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/p/kubuntu-firefox-installer
<Riddell> apachelogger: I asked arne to do that and I thought he had
<apachelogger> doesn't seem like it
<apachelogger> at least I didn't have kde-l10n-de installed :S
<apachelogger> maybe poke him again? :)
<apachelogger> there was again uberfuzz on the german kde translators list since one of the largest german tech magazines complained in a review of KDE 4.3 about the lack of translations, which of course was occuring because the reviewer used jaunty + 4.3 without updated l10n
<ryanakca> apachelogger: I think you'll want to install firefox without recommends... otherwise you pull in a bunch of GNOME crap (ex: synaptic, gksu, gnome-app-install, etc.)
<ScottK> apachelogger: Mysql 5.1 is in Main now, so perhaps making the Amarok packaging not so insane would be good.
 * ScottK is currenlty looking at Akonadi.
<ryanakca> apachelogger: Maybe a kubuntu / firefox metapackage?
<ryanakca> apachelogger: All the gnome crap comes from the firefox -Depends-> firefox-3.5 -Recommends-> ubufox -Depends-> apturl -> { python, python-central (>= 0.6.11), gconf2, gksu (>= 2.0.0-1ubuntu3), gnome-app-install, gnome-icon-theme (>= 2.14.0-1), python-apt, python-glade2 (>= 2.6.3-2), python-gobject, python-gtk2 (>= 2.6.3-2), python-vte (>= 1:0.11.15-4), synaptic}
<EagleScreen> a firefox-kubuntu metapackage would be nice
<nixternal> getting rid firefox would be nicer :)
<ScottK> Make a KDE web browser that doesn't suck.
<nixternal> Make a web browser that doesn't suck.
<nixternal> there fixed it for you :)
<claydoh> why can't konq use whatever webkit bits arora or whatever is using?
<ScottK> It's non-trivial.
 * ScottK doesn't recall the details.
 * claydoh is surprised the ability to add it ala webkitkde wasn't built-in
<nixternal> ScottK: install webkit-kde, then set webkit in the file settings of konqi
<nixternal> I haven't been impressed with webkit yet that we have, as it doesn't work all that great sometimes
 * claydoh is avoiding the khtml vs webkit debate
<claydoh> nixternal: I agree there
 * claydoh is avoiding the recent developer debate on khtml/webkit rather
<nixternal> I am waiting for Chrome to be complete for Linux...sadly those evil Google people probably have the 2nd best browser going right now, could be #1 though
<nixternal> Opera is a great browser :)
<claydoh> I don't like its look
<seele> opera isn't free as in speech
<nixternal> me either
<claydoh> thats either opera or chrome :)
<nixternal> seele: this whole "free as in speech" thing gets to me now...as long as it works that's all I care about, or am starting to care about
<seele> isn't it an ubuntu policy to ship only free software?
<nixternal> nope
<seele> oh. hmm
<nixternal> ie. the kernel
<seele> opera *is* a great browser
<nixternal> the kernel has plenty of non-free bits in it
<nixternal> we won't ship non-free applications by default anytime soon I don't think
<seele> i think shipping opera is non-free enough to make enough loud people complain
<nixternal> without a doubt
<ryanakca> imho, having a notice saying "XYZ is non-free, blah blah, do you really want to install it. Ubuntu hasn't reviewed it, etc, etc." when installing something non-free should suffice. If you don't like it, don't install it. Let those who want to install it...
<ryanakca> s/\.\.\.$/ install it.../
<EagleScreen> should Debian Sid debbotstrap and cdebootstrap know about karmic dist?
<EagleScreen> http://paste.ubuntu.com/254880/
<micmord> bug 415191, can someone confirm/solve this? Thanks.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 415191 in akonadi "[karmic] akonadi server depends mysql-server-core-5.0 no more available on karmic" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/415191
<apachelogger> ryanakca: that is the plan, that is why it currently installs firefox :P
<apachelogger> ScottK: bug 415191 is what you were looking at for akonadi?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 415191 in akonadi "[karmic] akonadi server depends mysql-server-core-5.0 no more available on karmic" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/415191
<apachelogger> Riddell: bunzip2 amarok*bz2; lzma -9 *tar .... just for the record, that is what ought to be done for recompressing bz2 to lzma :P
<apachelogger> ScottK: if the mysql packaging was allowing for sensible use by amarok ...
<apachelogger> needs mysql-data-5.1 containing the share crap, since that is the only stuff amarok needs at runtime
<Riddell> nixternal: it's very much ubuntu policy to ship only free software
<Riddell> the only exception is for hardware enablement since free software is no use if you have nothing to run it on
 * apachelogger hugs icrecream
 * jussi01 steals apachelogger's icecream
<Mamarok> jussi01: me!
 * apachelogger asks the scheduler to restart :P
<Mamarok> hm, ccache will have to do for now :(
 * jussi01 is grumbly. can someone test/confirm my bug now?
<apachelogger> Mamarok: markey and you should cluster up
<Mamarok> apachelogger: hm, we should use one of the old computers lying around here and use it as a server, but the only decent one is the msi...
<apachelogger> well, even a cluster with slow nodes is probably faster than the faster node on its own
<apachelogger> in my experience if you have a halfway decent machine in the pool and build on a somewhat slower, the linking will take more time than the actual build ;-)
<markey> gold ftw
<apachelogger> markey: is it really faster?
<apachelogger> like, noticable
<markey> seems faster to me
<markey> and really painless too, install package, done
<markey> dented this the other day:
<markey> "ext4 + gold linker + ccache makes for very nice compile speed. full rebuild of amarok with clean build dir, two cores (-j3): 2m9.444s"
<markey> oh btw, kde always gets stuck on logout, on karmic
<markey> I guess that's known
<smarter> I heard some guy with a heavy linked app went from 8 hours to 40 minutes using gold
<apachelogger> markey: now imagine ssd in that mix :D
<smarter> and quad core :p
<apachelogger> wouldn't help much since ccache is in the mix :P
<apachelogger> seele: http://aplg.kollide.net/screencasts/kubuntu-firefox-installer2.ogv
<apachelogger> lol, my netbook builds amarok in 7m46s
<seaLne> w00t after 2 months of no sound my AD198x is now detected again in karmic \o/
<ryanakca> neversfelde: Could you give me a ping when you get around to reviewing that Contributor Agreement please? According to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Installer/Development , I can't contribute to ubiquity if I don't sign it, but imho, the agreement is rather vague and point 5 is just wierd... "I will execute any documents and perform any acts that Canonical requests from time to time [...]". But then, it might just be my lack of legal ...
<ryanakca> ... education that's causing the alarm bells to go off in my head.
<fox__> привет всем
<fox__> есть кто из русских
<ryanakca> Hi fox__
<ryanakca> !ru | fox__
<ubottu> fox__: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<fox__> я не могу там зарегится
<cbr> a u tebja nickname registrirovali?
<fox__> я ввожу его, и не ргится
<cbr> mhmh... nje ponimaju :)
<fox__> ne mogu zregistririvatsa
<cbr> pochemu?
<fox__> a fig ego znaet
<fox__> kak tam nado
<cbr> uhm, net nado registrirovat, reshim +R net sto ja dumal
<fox__>    /msg fox register <password> <email>  kuda eto pisat
<cbr> ja dumaju sto eta nje nado
<fox__> a kak
<cbr> to pishesh eta sdjes
<cbr>  /join #ubuntu-ru
<fox__> 506 #ubuntu-ru Please register with services and use the IDENTIFY command (/msg nickserv help) to speak in this channel
<cbr> aha
<fox__> &
<fox__> ?
<cbr> Syntax: REGISTER <password> <email-address>
<cbr>   /msg NickServ REGISTER bar foo@bar.com
<fox__> hmm
<cbr> tõ pishes /msg nickserv register tvoiparol tvoiepotshta
<fox__> now poprobuy
<cbr> i posle etovo /msg nickserv identify tvoiparol
<fox__> sps vse prochlo
<cbr> poshalusta
<MsMaco> cbr: what's ponimaju? sounds familiar...
<cbr> understand
<MsMaco> ooo ok
<MsMaco> yeah i think i probably said ne ponimaju a lot at one point then...
<cbr> my russian is shabby :p
<MsMaco> its been 3 years since i studied it...and i only studied it for a year...so mine's certainly worse
<cbr> it's been 2 years since i studied it and i studied it for 7 years
<cbr> but i'm still no good at it :p
<fabo_> Riddell: ping
<Riddell> hi fabo
<fabo> Riddell: adenilson replied about googledata. he'll fix the issue asap. he wants to know if he needs to roll out a new release tarball ?
<Riddell> fabo: I'm happy enough that it's in upstream SVN (Debian ftpmasters may vary I guess)
<fabo> fine, no need to do another release for this quick fix. I upload -2 to Debian, inform ftpmasters and ask to adenilson the related commit. thks.
<JontheEchidna> good morning
<Riddell> hello JontheEchidna
<Riddell> _Sime: http://www.pyside.org/  !
<_Sime> Riddell: dude, that is sooo 30 minutes ago.
<nixternal> wow, that is insane
<nixternal> don't know if it is good or bad
<Riddell> mm, agree
<nixternal> ahh, the openbossa peeps are behind it
<nixternal> would have been good if they worked with riverbank on pyqt, as i think it might be a bit late to toss another binding in the pool and have it super successful, or the defacto standard
<nixternal> and...it seems to have Nokia backing and funding
<Riddell> if Nokia wanted LGPL bindings I'm not sure why they didn't just throw some money at the riverbank guy
<nixternal> exactly
<nixternal> maybe he didn't go to Nokia and these guys did?
<_Sime> Riddell: it sounds like they tried to reach some kind of agreement.
<nixternal> ya, I read that
<nixternal> seeing as openbossa has been working with nokia for a bit, that is probably how it all started
<nixternal> PySide has better API docs for sure :)
<nixternal> more noob friendly
<EagleScreen> hi
<EagleScreen> how is possible that jaunty to be unknown suit for debootstrap 1.0.15? http://paste.ubuntu.com/255189/
<Riddell> EagleScreen: no debootstrap experts here I fear, you may have to ask elsewhere
<EagleScreen> Riddell: my problem is that my pbuilder is using cdebootstrap, not debootstrap, and cdebootstrap does not know about jaunty and karmic
<fox>  /msg nickserv register 123456 goufra@gmail.com
<lex79> Riddell: http://dl.getdropbox.com/u/394059/pkg-kde-tools_0.4.11ubuntu3.debdiff
<lex79> JontheEchidna: o/
<JontheEchidna> \o
<apachelogger> can we haz bzr branch for pkg-kde-tools?
<lex79> apachelogger: hi :) can you check my debdiff? now Debian uses "include /usr/share/pkg-kde-tools/makefiles/1/debhelper/kde.mk" so I think we should add "kubuntu-desktop-i18n/kubuntu.mk" in debhelper/kde.mk
<apachelogger> lex79: they are what?
<lex79> uhm ?
<apachelogger> I don't understand what you  meant by debian uses kde.mk
<apachelogger> are they using it all over the place or something?
<lex79> see pkg-kde-tools 0.4.11, there are two folder now, makefile/1/cdbs and makefile/1/debhelper, and Debian team now uses kde.mk from makefile/1/debhelper to build package
<lex79> kubuntu-desktop-i18n/kubuntu.mk is define only in makefile/1/cdbs/kde.mk and not in makefile/1/debhelper/kde.mk
<lex79> rules of ktorrent for example: http://paste.ubuntu.com/255247/
<lex79> export KUBUNTU_DESKTOP_POT=extragear-network_ktorrent
<lex79> has no effects because is not define in /usr/share/pkg-kde-tools/makefiles/1/debhelper/kde.mk
<apachelogger> ehm
<apachelogger> not that I am up-to-date
<apachelogger> but isn't only universe stuff supposed to use kde.mk?
<apachelogger> AFAIK only debian-qt-kde.mk includes the i18n magic
<apachelogger> or maybe not :D
<lex79> no, also makefiles/1/cdbs/kde.mk uses i18n
<wstephenson> JontheEchidna: no problem, i needed a kubuntu person and yours was the first mail in the browser completion
<wstephenson> so i am looking for nightly builds of knetworkmanager in a PPA or something
<JontheEchidna> I could throw up daily (or at least every-other-daily) snapshots in the experimental repo
<wstephenson> if nobody is doing that already i could do that myself.  i would do it in the OBS but i don't think our jaunty, edgy etc builds will have kde 4.3 packages to build against.
<wstephenson> every 2 days would be fine
<wstephenson> yesterday some poor dude got back to my needinfo 2 weeks later with a load of really detailed debug -  using kubuntu packages from july 27 :/
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: lp:~kubuntu-netbook/kubuntu-netbook/nightly
<apachelogger> you really just need to exchange the packaging and change the values in the script to fit the different usecase
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: kubuntu-firefox-installer: fullscreen or not?
<apachelogger> it's install vs. exit, so I for one think that fullscreen makes sense ... looks way better that way ;-)
<JontheEchidna> what is kubuntu-firefox-installer?
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: http://aplg.kollide.net/screencasts/kubuntu-firefox-installer2.ogv
<apachelogger> as suggested by seele in the last meeting
<JontheEchidna> oh, I missed that one
<JontheEchidna> I suppose I should read up on the minutes
<JontheEchidna> and/or IRC logs
<apachelogger> anyway
<apachelogger> it's http://aplg.kollide.net/images/logos/snapshot2.png or http://aplg.kollide.net/images/logos/snapshot3.png
<apachelogger> I for one think that that ubiquity theme looks way more sensible in fullscreen, and I can't think of a real benefit of having it not fullscreened
<smarter> Quick note: for old/low-end netbooks(like the eee 701), Firefox is really unusable(at least if you wanna multitask), so a quick note about it being a bit heavy-weight would be appreciated
<JontheEchidna> fullscreen++
<apachelogger> smarter: we are thinking about making it default :P
<smarter> meh
<smarter> Arora ftw :p
<apachelogger> I have been told arora is heavier than firefox
<smarter> fullscreen gets in the way of the user, he wants to browse the web, not anwser your question, even if you use a fancy(and non-standard :P) theme
<smarter> well, my eee certainly doesn't think so
<apachelogger> smarter: I don't ask a question :P
<apachelogger> just offer a choice
<apachelogger> take it or leave it
<apachelogger> latter is quite litterally, though the former will eventually imply the latter since the installer replaces itself with package-install ;-)
<apachelogger> install-package even
<smarter> still, it forces the user to think, which is bad :]
<smarter> I think this is a bad solution for a real problem: KPackageKit sucks atm
<apachelogger> not necessarily, whatever he does, he will end up on his desktop :P
<apachelogger> ...also, since the user has to start the installer
<apachelogger> ...
<smarter> if it was better, someone we would lookup for Firefox would end up installing it using KPackageKit, without us having to do it for him
<apachelogger> no
<apachelogger> for that they first need to understand a whole lot things about linux
<apachelogger> a) no exe download b) package manager c) package manager gui
<apachelogger> possibly more
<smarter> which is another problem: we need a "tour" to let the user discover that(that's been bothering me for a long time)
<smarter> the "welcome" plasmoid could help, if it actually did anything :p
<SiDi> Hello people
 * apachelogger giggles about the welcome plasmoid
<apachelogger> it is a bit like duke nukem :D
<apachelogger> hola SiDi
<smarter> afaik, the Kubuntu Doc is in quiet good shape, but it's completely invisible to users
<smarter> not to mention khelpcenter sucks
<SiDi> i've got a purely philosophical questions for you. How do you Kubuntu developers keep in touch with what happens in Ubuntu Foundations, and how do you anticipate changes in Ubuntu's core, if you do ?
<smarter> SiDi: well, we're subscribed to the main Ubuntu development mailing lists and connected to the main Ubuntu development IRC channels, so if people communicate enough about their changes, we usually know
<jjesse> plus there are kubuntu devs that are memebers of the foundations team
<SiDi> okies
<smarter> and there's regular meetings in real life with presentations which help see what everyone is doing
<smarter> plus the planet
<SiDi> I'm coming from #xubuntu, and we noticed that we tended to learn things after they were done :)
<smarter> well, we do too sometimes :]
<SiDi> So, ubuntu-announce and ubuntu-devel are compulsory steps.
<SiDi> Are there other mailing lists we should watch ?
 * apachelogger notes that -announce is heavily underused considering its main usecase
<SiDi> Something else. Do you guys think there is a way for us to be informed about what is planned in the foundations and desktop teams before everything is released to public ? We dont have many people so when we need to do something we usually need a lot of time :/
<jjesse> wo is "we"
<jjesse> meant who is "we"
<SiDi> Xubuntu
<apachelogger> SiDi: bitch and moan about the lack of pre-change information
<apachelogger> b'n'm usually works for me very well :)
<jjesse> and you are quite good at it
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna, smarter: http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/p/kubuntu-firefox-installer revu plz
 * apachelogger removes margin since it looks weird on full-wide-screen
<SiDi> apachelogger: ok, that's more or less what the xubuntu devs already do, but it doesnt seem to have much impact :D
<apachelogger> well, you have to do it out in the open, so that everyone who possibly contributes to the lack of information reads about it
<apachelogger> and gets this certain feeling of anger that most of the time results in bettering oneself
<SiDi> or they can also find that these xfce guys are very noisy and annoying :d
<apachelogger> you certainly can't be more noisy and annoying than me :P
<SiDi> alright, we're safe then :P
<smarter> apachelogger: heh, nice attempt to push korondum scripts into the default install :P
<apachelogger> smarter: they are in the default install
<apachelogger> due to plama script stuff
<smarter> yep, but nothing actually uses it
<apachelogger> well, kfi does :P
<smarter> are all the fancy graphisms from the Installer?
<Riddell> lex79: adding kubuntu.mk seems like a good idea assuming it works, you've tested it?
<apachelogger> smarter: yup, it actually uses a copy and changes some stuff via patches
<lex79> Riddell: yes I tested it and woks :)
<smarter> that screams for a common package
<apachelogger> smarter: I'd agree if there was a thrid app ;-)
<smarter> apachelogger: language-selector-qt could benefit from being sexier
<apachelogger> aye
<apachelogger> it could also use some usability
<smarter> Conflicts: firefox, firefox-3.0 , firefox-3.5
<apachelogger> everytime I use it I feel like fighting
<smarter> What happens when you upgrade to 9.10, get that package and have firefox already installed?
<smarter> apachelogger: yep
<smarter> no point in separating the download/install and setup thing
<apachelogger> smarter: didn't try yet,  I suppose we either need to special case it in update-manager or make those 3 packages conflict+replace kfi since conflict+replace should always overrule conflict I suppose
<smarter> meh, special cases suck
<smarter> oh, machine-readable copyright format, never used it before, has it finally been integrated into the spec?
<apachelogger> nope
<apachelogger> though I for one find it even more human-readable
<apachelogger> mostly because it follows a clear structure :)
<Gon> hey
<Gon> D:
<Gon> last karmic update has broken mysql-server D:
<smarter> apachelogger: couldn't we have a kubuntu-firefox package that Depends: kfi | firefox | firefox-bla ?
<smarter> Gon: they just switched from 5.0 to 5.1
<Gon> yes, but, if i want to install 5.1
<apachelogger> smarter: more like kubuntu-firefox that gets installed by kfi
<Gon> breaks akonadi, kaddressbook, ...
<smarter> I guess some rebuilds await us
<smarter> apachelogger: yay, makes more sense
<smarter> so, I'll let you do that :p
<apachelogger> branding firefox
 * apachelogger shudders
<apachelogger> I'll probably go as far as adding my oxygen theme :P
<Gon> sudo aptitude remove mysql-server-5.0
<Gon> Se ELIMINARÁN los siguientes paquetes:
<Gon>   akonadi-server{a} kaddressbook{a} kdebase-workspace-bin{a} kdebase-workspace-data{u} korganizer{a} kubuntu-desktop{a} libxklavier15{u}
<Gon>   mysql-server-core-5.0 plasma-widgets-workspace{a}
<Gon> some packages has 5.0 as dependency
<smarter> apachelogger: has it been updated for 3.5?
<smarter> Gon: they need to be rebuild with 5.1
<apachelogger> smarter: yes, not released yet though
<smarter> ok
<apachelogger> next version will be done with all revised scripts, that multiple-icons-in-one-file approach cracks me up
<apachelogger> already got a simple script that magicks oxygen icons into a one-file structure
<apachelogger> anyway
<apachelogger> smarter: if you want to test http://aplg.kollide.net/install.html
<apachelogger> Nightrose: ^ as well
<smarter> looks good
<smarter> apparently it changed the font size of the UI text, is that intended?
<apachelogger> yep
<apachelogger> ds packages should overrule whatever the stylesheet does IMHO
<apachelogger> for that matter, the ubiquity sheet should be changed to use relative font size shifts rather than defining absolute values
<apachelogger> that way fonts would be bigger where needed, relative to the default-settings
<apachelogger> smarter: or are you talking about firefox? ;-)
<SiDi> apachelogger: are you talkin about the ubiquity slideshow ?
<apachelogger> slideshow?
<apachelogger> SiDi: http://aplg.kollide.net/images/osiris/snapshot044.png
<apachelogger> about that
<smarter> apachelogger: I am :p
<SiDi> apachelogger: oh ok
<apachelogger> smarter: lemme see
<apachelogger> smarter: not intent
<apachelogger> at least I don't have a patch for that
<smarter> well, maybe I'm just imagining things :p
<apachelogger> smarter: maybe the font size depends on the icon size ... since KDE uses 22 where GNOME would use 24px it is possible that the font size got resized automagically :D
<apachelogger> that would my only guess
<smarter> heh, that's possible
<smarter> how do you choose the font size? Hard code to 22?
<apachelogger> firefox is themed via css, so yes, I suppose one could hardcode it
<apachelogger> but I was talking about icons ;-)
<smarter> I mean icon size
<apachelogger> I don't
 * smarter is kinda tired :p
<apachelogger> firefox just uses what it gets
<smarter> the "Customize Toolbar" window has the "Restore Default Settings" button cut because it goes past the right border of the window
<smarter> I guess that's a qtcurve bug
<apachelogger> yep
<apachelogger> possibly firefox
<apachelogger> that happens when you don't layout your widget :P
<apachelogger> grids ftw!
<smarter> yep
<Nightrose> apachelogger: thanks :)
<apachelogger> Nightrose: you better give feedback :P
<Nightrose> hehe ok
<Nightrose> after i had food
 * apachelogger uploads amarok without internal mysql stuff
<apachelogger> oh dear
<apachelogger> this will cause a horrible break
<apachelogger> smarter: so, do I have a go for kfi?
<smarter> well, as I said, adding a dummy package to depend on the actual installer OR firefox-* would be better than a Conflicts
<apachelogger> yeah, that needs to be sorted later though
<apachelogger> I just want it in main for starters :D
<smarter> maybe you could just remove the conflicts and add the Depends line when we get to do a kubuntu-firefox
<apachelogger> smarter: could do, but otherwise the worst that could happen is that firefox gets removed, which can be easily reinstalled anyay ;-)
<apachelogger> which of course would force karmic tests into giving feedback
<apachelogger> which is not necessarily a bad thing I suppose
<smarter> heh, that's a bit machiavelic :p
<Riddell> apachelogger: how will that cause a break?
<smarter> as long as that gets sorted, +1 from me, do you want an ACK?
<apachelogger> please
<smarter> 'kay
<EagleScreen> i think it should be called firefox-kubuntu, people will look for packages starting with 'firefox' to isntall firefox
<apachelogger> Riddell: kfi conflicts firefox, firefox-3.0, firefox-3.5, so our expectation is that update-manager will nuke firefox* in favor of kubuntu-firefox-installer
<apachelogger> if already installed that is
<apachelogger> EagleScreen: right, just that it is neither firefox-kubuntu nor kubuntu-firefox
<smarter> REVU says "#  The GNU General Public License is mentioned in debian/copyright but there seems to be no copy of it included in the source tarball, which is a requirement for it. (Note: The file may be there but have an uncommon name; please double-check before trusting this warning)."
<apachelogger> don't trust revu
<apachelogger> very poor license finding I must say
<smarter> oh, yep, the files are in there, good job ;)
<smarter> hmm, it looks like I don't have REVU powerz
<smarter> which is weird since I'm pretty sure I did the merge account thing a while ago and reviewed packages
<apachelogger> Nightrose: neon trunk is as good as it will get ... I'll branch and start 100% refactor in which I'll drop multi-distro support and publisher support (i.e. pushing the tarballs via ftp or file moves to some webserving location for download, which IMHO is completely pointless and thus was never used)
<apachelogger> unless you think they are useful of course :D
<apachelogger> smarter: you should poke someone in the eye I suppose :)
<claydoh> is it possible to have a kde3 app (kmymoney via my ppa) have its help/docs in kde4's help center?
<apachelogger> but, revu buttons now look like buttons in konqueror
<apachelogger> which IMHO is much more important than actually being able to revu :P
<apachelogger> claydoh: should be by default
<claydoh> so my paths must be wrong then :)
<apachelogger> possibly
<apachelogger> our KDE 4 shares the doc path with KDE 3, so KDE 3 apps should show up in KHC
<apachelogger> unless you don't use CDBS and screwed up or the desktop file doesn't actually contain the necessary entry to make it show up in KHC
<smarter> bah, I'm off to bed, I'll dig into REVU doc tomorrow
<smarter> 'night
<apachelogger> smarter: nini
<apachelogger> claydoh: btw, do you want to write some sensible description for the kubuntu-firefox-installer?
<claydoh> apachelogger: that's probably it
<claydoh> apachelogger: sensible?
<claydoh> :)
<Nightrose> apachelogger: you deserve lots of cookies you know that right?
<apachelogger> as a matter of fact, I do, everyone else just doesn't seem to know ;-)
<Nightrose> haha
<apachelogger> claydoh: well, more sensible that what I use now ;-)
<apachelogger> s/that/than
<claydoh> apachelogger:  wher's yours?
<apachelogger> "Firefox delivers safe, easy web browsing. A familiar user interface, enhanced security features including protection from online identity theft, and integrated search let you get the most out of the web."
<apachelogger> as seen here http://aplg.kollide.net/images/logos/snapshot2.png
<Nightrose> apachelogger: can't install your theme - not compatible with my ff version :(
<apachelogger> only works with 3.5
<apachelogger> what are you using?
<Nightrose> 3.0.13
<Nightrose> afraid to upgrade because of extensions
<apachelogger> Nightrose: then you can obtain the theme from addons.mozilla.org anyway :P
<Nightrose> ah i have that one...
<Nightrose> thought is was an improved version
<apachelogger> well, it is, but only for 3.5 :P
<Nightrose> hehe
<claydoh> apachelogger: Firefox is the popular, award-winning web browser that is used by millions for it's ease of use, security features and many available addons. It provides a familiar user interface and a rich, safe browsing experience.
<ghostcube> -_- damn rc6 isnt working as expected grml
<apachelogger> is that clear enough why one would want to have firefox?
<apachelogger> Riddell: please take a look at kubuntu-firefox-installer in new, cuddles, hugs and thanks :)
<claydoh> apachelogger: well it sounds nice :)
<apachelogger> no doubt on that :D
<Riddell> apachelogger: firefox-installer.png is not GPL
<ryanakca> maybe "Firefox is the popular, award-winning web browser used by millions for it's {simplicity,ease of use}, security features and many available addons. <ETC>"? Anyways, the 'that is' seems redundant imho
<claydoh> ryanakca: I agree
<apachelogger> there comes the headache
<apachelogger> jeez
<apachelogger> "Mozilla does not grant you any rights to the Mozilla and Firefox trademarks or logos"
<apachelogger> ...http://www.mozilla.org/foundation/trademarks/policy.html...
<apachelogger> unaltered binary (if we assume that the icon is an affected binary) - check
<apachelogger> Riddell: I suppose I should just mention that it is a registred trademark of mozilla and provide a URL to further information?
<apachelogger> because, as I see it, since it is a ® anyway, it is not covered by the MPL
<claydoh> another lame packaging question: using cmake for a kde3 app, any gotchas I may need to look for and learn to overcome?
<claydoh> kmymoney2 is releasing 1.0 tomorrow
<claydoh> haven't tried using cmake to build it in a long while
 * apachelogger likes how the firefox-3.5 copyright doesn't say anything about the logo and/or the trademark even though it is redistributed via the debian directory
<apachelogger> Riddell: http://paste.ubuntu.com/255400/
<apachelogger> maybe we should just use the unoffical branding :P
<Riddell> apachelogger: that'll end up in multiverse as it is
<apachelogger> yay
<apachelogger> Riddell: I'll use the unoffical branding for now
<apachelogger> The default logos in CVS which are built into Firefox and Thunderbird by default (i.e. the globe without the fox, and the original blue bird) are explicitly not protected as Mozilla trademarks. The files themselves are available under the mozilla.org tri-license; you can do anything you like with them under those terms.
<apachelogger> Riddell: http://paste.ubuntu.com/255414/ for mentioned globe without fox icon
<Riddell> apachelogger: that looks fine
<apachelogger> ok, uploading new version then
<apachelogger> Riddell: in new again
<apachelogger> Riddell: I suppose asac would be the person to poke about the trademarks stuff?
<lex79> Riddell: launchpad bug 414520
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 414520 in ktorrent "Merge ktorrent 3.2.3.1+dfsg.1-1 with debian unstable" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/414520
<lex79> or apachelogger :P
<apachelogger> lex79: kubuntu_02_qt_phonon.diff was applied upstream?
<lex79> apachelogger: changelog says: Add patch debian/qt_4.5.2-1_phonon_ftbfs_fix  which workarounds a FTBFS against Qt 4.5.2-1 (Closes: #537023).
<lex79> http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=537023
<ubottu> Debian bug 537023 in ktorrent "ktorrent: FTBFS: videowidget.h:67: error: ISO C++ forbids" [Serious,Closed]
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger>     - Add debian/patches, debian/patches/series, and
<apachelogger>       debian/patches/kubuntu_02_qt_phonon.diff since Kubuntu uses the Qt
<apachelogger>       Phonon instead of KDE Phonon
<apachelogger> I am not sure those 2 patches really try to kill the same problem
<apachelogger> if the FTBFS modestas was fixing also got fixed by ScottK, I am wondering why former only fixed it in 3.2.3 and latter in 3.2.2 ... so I would conclude that kubuntu_02_qt_phonon.diff aint got anything todo with the other one
<apachelogger> I might be wrong, but sure would like that to be investigated ;-)
<lex79> apachelogger: btw should I add kubuntu_02_qt_phonon ? is it still need? I dropped libphonon-dev to ensure build against libqt4-phonon-dev
<lex79> wrong? :)
<apachelogger> well, I don't know since ScottK poorly documented the patch :P
<lex79> yeah :)
<apachelogger> lex79: ask ScottK, if his change indeed fixed the same FTBFS modestas fixed for 3.2.3 then we can happily leave it out
<Riddell> compile it and see surely
 * apachelogger would hope that lex79 already did that :)
<lex79> uhmmm
<lex79> :P
<lex79> apachelogger: build fine with ScottK's patch
<ryanakca> apachelogger: That a DEP-5 copyright file? Not that it matters, a kubuntu firefox installer will never get into Debian, but last I heard there was a boycott against it, DDs refusing to sponsor packages with it, etc.
<lex79> now try building without any patches :P
#kubuntu-devel 2009-08-19
<lex79> apachelogger: well, no needs any patches to building
<Riddell> ryanakca: seriously?  why?
<lex79> Riddell: what should I do? keep the debian/patches folder because is a merge but is no longer need, or leave it out ?
<Riddell> lex79: keep it if it does no harm
<lex79> ok thanks, ktorrent is ready in LP
<Riddell> boost is a beast
<Riddell> fabo: what's the best place to learn about debhelper 7?
<seele> apachelogger: the firefox installer is great!
<seele> we should consider doing that for more software
<ryanakca> Riddell: iirc, because it's an over-engineered solution to a non-existent problem, it isn't practical for large projects with many contributors and where copyright isn't assigned, etc. I'll try to find the link to the ML thread in my irc logs
<ryanakca> Riddell: http://ryanak.ca/~ryan/anti-dep5
<alexey> Привет...
<spstarr> very nice kdm theme in development :)
<spstarr> hmm
<spstarr> ok so it's air's theme, kubuntu development looks very good
<fabo> Riddell: man dh
<fabo> you can look to my packages too
<fabo> grep something like override_dh
<apachelogger> seele: well, wouldn't that fill-up the menu pretty soon? :)
<apachelogger> we could make an interface that assits with installing most popular apps, but that would be nothing more than a simplified kpackagekit I suppose
<apachelogger> Riddell, kwwii: bug 345321
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 345321 in kubuntu-default-settings "New usplash theme's progress bar is not visible on the right side of the bar" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/345321
<Riddell> usplash may not be too important for long
<davmor2> apachelogger: it's only cause the colour on the right hand side is so dark that it just blends in with the black background :)
<apachelogger> davmor2: and that is bugworthy?
<apachelogger> you know, I really wish there was a bug stats "dont-care-leave-me-alone"
<davmor2> apachelogger: it's only bug worthy because people will think that it has finished when it has and may think that the system has stalled
<apachelogger> davmor2: how slow must a system be to stay long enough in that section where dark blue ~= black
<davmor2> apachelogger: it's about a 1/3 of the way along and it's more on the live cd than on an installed system
<davmor2> sorry 2/3's
<apachelogger> hm
<davmor2> then it's there for maybe 10-15 seconds of doing nothing
<apachelogger> I am quite sure if you peopel had sensible screens you would see the difference between dark blue and black :P
<apachelogger> I certainly never noticed this flaw
<apachelogger> Riddell: asac will talk to the trademarks contact about using the logo in our installer
<davmor2> I have 2 very capable screens which have excellent white to black ratio's thank you very much indeed :P visually impaired people would have an even harder time of it than my 20-20 vision.   Also just to add at this early a stage for me to be this picky means that the kde team must be doing something right :)
<apachelogger> there are loads of such reports :|
<apachelogger> as if it was important compared to the fact that upgrading meta packages will not work and that network mangement does not work and that imap looses data every once in a while...
<apachelogger> and of course reports like bug 412435
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 412435 in kdebase "[karmic] kmenuedit does not bind shortcuts" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/412435
<apachelogger> which are nothing more but forwards of a KDE bug with the single use of making the issue more visible and thinking that some kubuntu dood might think it is important enough to fix it right away
<apachelogger> of course those are wrong assumptions and so the report rots away
<Riddell> apachelogger: I care less about the trademark than about the non-free copyright licence
<apachelogger> Riddell: that applies to firefox as well
<apachelogger> and to thunderbird
<apachelogger> neither of them is in restricted though AFAIK
<Riddell> no tech board dispensation, other packages would need the same
<apachelogger> oh my
<apachelogger> Riddell: so it will live in restricted, does that cause any problems in regards to getting it on the CD?
<Riddell> I rejected ubiquity slideshow on the same grounds recently
<Riddell> restricted is for drivers only
<apachelogger> on to the tech board then
 * apachelogger notes that this causes way too much of a headache
<Riddell> well you can just ship with the plain globe icon
<Riddell> I should say I'm not really in favour of this idea, I'd rather just ship with a decent browser, but nobody else agrees with me that Arora is a decent browser
<apachelogger> :)
<Sput> Riddell: not before it has some sort of adblock :)
<Riddell> I remember, back when I was a lad, we were the first distro to have adblock by default and that was controvertial enough.  I'm pretty sure firefox doesn't ship with adblock by default.
<smarter> Riddell: I agree! :) Arora is the way to go.
<davmor2> meh kubuntu alternate test failed :( unmet dependencies
<Sput> Riddell: I'm not talking about "default". Afaik it's not possible to block ads on arora at all, is it?
<Sput> I know that I wouldn't want to surf a web with all the ads, in any case :)
<smarter> Sput: adblock support for Arora is currently being worked on
<Sput> smarter: ah cool :) it's about the only thing still keeping me from using arora on a regular basis (that, and some issue with too-small fonts on some pages)
<seele> apachelogger: well.. a simplified kpackagekit for the most popular apps, and then using kpackagekit to install packages might not be a bad idea.
<seele> right now there is no application listing in kpackagekit so installing software by name is pretty intimidating
<JontheEchidna> kmenuedit is a burning piece of crap, much alike to KHC in it's suckiness
<smarter> seele: I don't know if you've already seen it, but the Gnome PackageKit GUI is  a lot more usable than KPackageKit and provides category lists: http://www.packagekit.org/pk-screenshots.html
<seele> smarter: we dont have anyone to work on kpackagekit so it's pretty difficult to improve
<seele> kpackagekit upstream considers it complete
<seele> other distros were interested in improving it, but the kpackagekit guys didnt seem interested
<Riddell> having a simplified kpackagekit UI is something we said we wanted when we first chose it and rgreening was working on it
<seele> is he still?
<Riddell> seele: not sure, last I heard he was waiting on something from upstream
<Riddell> hello dantti
<dantti> Riddell: hello
<dantti> ScottK: hey
<dantti> ScottK: kpk for 0.5 needs only testing now.. although i still think you should not ship it due the problems with apt, if you wanna test it go for it :)
<ScottK> Thanks.
<ScottK> apachelogger: I did start to look at moving akonadi to mysql 5.1, but it FTBFS on the first try and I didn't get back to it.
 * JontheEchidna can take a further look at akonadi
<apachelogger> dantti: problems with apt?
<dantti> apachelogger: yep, the py apt backend that cannod do a lot of things, like install java
<dantti> *cannot
<apachelogger> oh missing debconf support I suppose?
<dantti> apachelogger: that's just one of the three main problems
<apachelogger> oh dear oh dear
<apachelogger> dantti: there isn't much of an option at this point, since adept is abondend
<dantti> I'm working on a patch to packagekit that will fix one of those (allow removal of packages while installing), so i can continue with aptcc (a cpp backend for apt)
<dantti> apachelogger: yep, there isn't the only problem is that users think kpackagekit is the one to blame.. :(
<apachelogger> :S
<apachelogger> we just have to push enough fancy stuff for 9.10, so they stop noticing :D
<Lure> Riddell: re akonadi-resource-googledata: should I upload new package with upstream patch for licence change?
<Riddell> Lure: yes please
<Lure> Riddell: ok, will try to do this tonight
<smarter> apachelogger: isn't that the Microsoft way of doing things? :p
<Sput> Riddell: speaking of browsers: what about rekonq? I'm just trying it and it seems to be looking nice
<Sput> like arora, but with KDE integration :)
<ScottK> Last I heard upstream said it wasn't suitable for packaging yet.
<Sput> ah ok
<ScottK> At least that was it's state back in May when we were deciding this stuff.
<Sput> just noticed that it's using konq's web shortcuts now :)
<cbr> google chrome <3
<JontheEchidna> ScottK: http://jmthomas.toniox.org/akonadi_1.2.0-2ubuntu1.dsc
<JontheEchidna> I suppose I should throw some diffs up there too for the merge
<ScottK> Riddell: Did you see DSA 1868-1 (kde4libs vulnerabilities)?
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: I'm on vacation this week.  I'm about to head out to the beach.  I'll look at it this afternoon, perhaps, but if you can find someone else, that might be better.
<JontheEchidna> OK
 * JontheEchidna looks around
<Riddell> ScottK: oh yes thanks for reminding me
<JontheEchidna> oh, I missed one or two things with the merge
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: can haz sponsor for akonadi stuff? http://jmthomas.toniox.org/
<JontheEchidna> bbiab
<ryanakca> Riddell: It looks like the meeting for a new feature tour for ubuntu.com has been put off indefinitely, so we won't by able to just take theirs and retheme. Do you have any requirements for it?
<ryanakca> rgreening: Were you still interested in helping out with website stuff?
<Riddell> ryanakca: show the users the obvious tasks that users need to do
<Riddell> rgreening: seele was asking about the simplified kpackagekit interface you were looking into ages ago
<rgreening> ryanakca: I may have some time if there's something small...
<ryanakca> rgreening: Depends if you consider helping build a feature tour "small" ;)
<rgreening> Riddell: hmm... I believe we actually need to write a seperate app to do this "correctly". THe hacky patch became unappropriate at some point along the way (IMO)
<rgreening> ryanakca: maybe we could have a meeting and see what "cool" items we should cover in a feature tour. Then go from there.
<Riddell> rgreening: if it could be done in python, ervin has a team of students who might be interested
<rgreening> Riddell: that would be awesome.
<ryanakca> rgreening: *nod*, content can be decided at a meeting, but I'm guessing we can start on the layout without the content?
<rgreening> and yeah, python is the way to go write this (AFAICT)
<rgreening> ryanakca: to a small degree, sure.
<rgreening> Riddell: does Ubuntu have a package which covers this for them? maybe something we can either port or use as a ui guide...
 * rgreening isn't sure if they have this or not either
<Riddell> rgreening: which covers what?
<rgreening> Riddell: did you zone out :) the Simple App install picker to complement KPackageKit (e.g. not a patch but a seperate external app which can use app-install data and talk to packagekit/policykit)
<rgreening> you know, the conversation aboue .. hahaha
<Riddell> rgreening: gnome-app-install
 * rgreening ducks
<Riddell> it doesn't use packagekit though
<rgreening> Riddell: ok. Thats what we need, and maybe port to use KDE/Qt and packagekit could be done. Is that package C/C++ or a python script?
<Riddell> it's C I think
<Riddell> actually looks like python
<seele> Riddell: i thought ervin didnt want to do the project because kpk people werent interested
<Riddell> seele: but this would be a new app in python that fills a notable gap
<rgreening> seele: which is why it should also be a seperate package. the hooks are there (I help write the spec for it) so packagekit with apt-backend should be doable (forgetting the KPK front-end)
<rgreening> Riddell: I say go for it. If you have ready, willing and able peps...
<rgreening> s/peps/peeps/
<Riddell> rgreening: http://paste.ubuntu.com/255771/
<rgreening> hehe.
<ryanakca> Riddell: Also, see http://groups.google.com/group/linux.debian.devel/browse_thread/thread/f8c8a1a11f1b035e#
<Riddell> mm
<spstarr> Riddell: good work on karmic :)
 * spstarr has it in a VirtualBox VM right now
<Riddell> ooh a fan
<spstarr> ;) a developing one
<spstarr> torn though,  Fedora vs Kubuntu,  bleeding edge vs lesser bleeding  ... I need my r6xx video 3D and fedora (being the developer of radeon bits) is forcing me into a situation at the moment
<spstarr> if Buntu had a 'sid' it would be so nice
<seele> was kregexpeditor packaged for jaunty? i see an entry for intrepid and older
<nixternal> Riddell: you have a ton of fans! I am a Riddell fanboi
<spstarr> well, I last used Kubuntu hmm.. goodness.. 2006 or so? much has changed though
<nixternal> much has broken you mean :p
<spstarr> lol
<spstarr> Karmic looks stable so far
<nixternal> ScottK: oi, I will have to figure out what to do when a system starts up, and the wifi drivers aren't installed and it is showing 0 devices... :/
<spstarr> Strigi Desktop File Indexer is broken, but it's never worked in KDE really
<Riddell> seele: it does seem to have disappeared
<Riddell> seele: probably not been ported to kde 4 I think
<spstarr> you might wanna backport my .desktop file change in 4.3 :)
<spstarr> you can dock the weather forecast plasmoid to the systray
<spstarr> i thought I got it into 4.3
<JontheEchidna> plasmoids-in-systray a 4.4 feature
<spstarr> you sure? the networkmanager plasmoid docks in systray :)
<spstarr> X-Plasma-NotificationArea=true
<JontheEchidna> it's a knotificationitem at the moment
<spstarr> ah ok
<JontheEchidna> the plasmoid is being rebuilt
<ryanakca> Anybody have any experience packaging python plasmoids?
<JontheEchidna> It's not a common practice since they're easily distributable through KDE-look
<seele> Riddell: doesnt look like it :(
<MsMaco> if you misspell StartupNotify in a .desktop, is that the same as setting to False?
<MsMaco> i'm wondering why the typo'd version actually...does...work like the false it was intended to be
 * seele oggles at maco's /nick
<Riddell> seele: I was just telling her off myself :)
<seele> let's not get too gender crazy in here, i might have to abandon the channel like a bad linxuchix hangout
<MsMaco> *grumble* fine
<seele> muhahaha
<seele_says_i_hav> awwww
<seele_says_i_hav> that was: /nick seele_says_i_have_to_be_plain_maco
<seele> maco: you can be whatever you want
 * MrMagoo looks for her glasses
<spstarr> I want to be a Mr Potato head
<spstarr> ;p
<ryanakca> JontheEchidna: But if we wanted it on a default install?
<ryanakca> JontheEchidna: (or at least that was the plan when it was first mentioned to me last month)
<JontheEchidna> yeah, then that's a bit of a pickle
<ryanakca> JontheEchidna: *nod* ... We can't use plasmapkg -i since it requires us to have X. Installing it under /usr using the same layout plasmapkg uses for ~/.kde fails. Packaging it like a python module so that you can import it from python appears to fail. Etc, etc, etc.
<spstarr> hmm
<spstarr> KPackageKit in karmic doesn't seem to pop up?
<spstarr> i have to initiate it to see that it has updates available
<maco> we have opposite fail!
<maco> mine continues to pop up even after i've installed updates
<spstarr> haha
<spstarr> 24 updates to + 4 blocked
<spstarr> today
<dantti> maco: but does it still list them on the updater ui?
<Riddell> mm, translations are looking good in karmic
<Riddell> well, except for Arora
<Riddell> smarter: do you use KDE in French?
<Riddell> does Arora get translated?
<lex79> Arora is translated in Italian here
<ryanakca> Riddell: where's the translation page? https://translations.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/karmic/+source/arora/
<ScottK> Riddell: I think it's like Quassel with .qm files so they don't get pulled into the language pack.
<smarter> Riddell: yes and yes
<spstarr> behold, coming to KDE 4.4 :)  http://www.sh0n.net/spstarr/weather.png
<spstarr> i might backport to 4.3 we'll see
<ryanakca> spstarr: Ooh, you in Vaughan? Only 3 hours away from here ;)
<spstarr> !!
<spstarr> yep I do :-)
 * ryanakca is in Kingston...
<spstarr> :) east
 * spstarr goes to SuperCentre for food..
<spstarr> -ENOFOOD
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: akonadi uploaded
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: great
<smarter> random fact I just discovered: KDevelop forces raster by default (for Qt >= 4.5.1)
<JontheEchidna> akonadi FTBFS on the buildds, but not in pbuilder. interesting
<JontheEchidna> it fails making dbgsym packages
<Riddell> fooey
<Sput> smarter: KDevelop without raster was exquisitely slow when I last tried it (the editor lagged to the point where it got unusable), so I think that makes sense
#kubuntu-devel 2009-08-20
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: you have to install pkgbinarymangler for that akonadi  issue to arrise
<JontheEchidna> aah, right
<JontheEchidna> so I'd assume it's a binarymangler bug? It worked in the past and the whole symlink situation has been there for a while
<Riddell> it may be dh_strip
<JontheEchidna> true
<Riddell> or even "strip"
<Riddell> strip --remove-section=.comment --remove-section=.note --strip-unneeded debian/akonadi-server/usr/sbin/mysqld-akonadi   fails
<Riddell> dunno why but it doesn't like the file being owned by root
<Riddell> I'm not sure why we do that hard linking anyway instead of just a copy
<Riddell> it would need to do a hard link in the postinst for it to actually remain  a hard link
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: uploaded
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: if you're still around, would you mind sponsoring bug 416077?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 416077 in kpackagekit "Please update KPackageKit in 9.10 from 0.4.1.1 to 0.4.2" [Wishlist,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/416077
<JontheEchidna> once the archive reorg comes around, I can stop bugging people for uploads :D
<ghostcube> hi
<ghostcube> does anybody know who is managing launchpad i have a problem
<ghostcube> with my accounts i haver created silly as i am 2 accounts with the same username
<Riddell> #launchpad
<ghostcube> thx
<davmor3> Riddell: once installed I get the config button appearing over ublog even though I've configured it
<Riddell> davmor3: ok, report a bug and I'll look at it at some point
<ghostcube> thx Riddell worked fine
<davmor3> Riddell: Ah hang on there is a bunch of update the live fs must be behind again
<Riddell> seele: do you have an opinion on how the kpackagekit "install" and "uninstall" buttons should work?
<Riddell> foomatic-db: Recommends: cjet but it is not installable
<Riddell> naaching printing breaks again
<davmor3> Riddell: yeap livefs manifest reads 20090817 so there might of been a fix already in.  I'll wait to file till the iso is up-to-date
<davmor2> Riddell: is the behaviour for the notification applet to only notify once from an application.  Using bonjour I pinged myself and that appeared in a popup. however when I continued to type that didn't appear even though the chat window still didn't have focus.  The icon for kopete is spining.  Is this correct behaviour?
<Riddell> davmor2: yes I think that's the current kopete behavious
<Riddell> behaviour
<Riddell> hopefully message indicator patches will appear to make it use the message indicator
<davmor2> Riddell: okay that's alright then.  Should quassel also use the m-i?
<Riddell> not yet
<Riddell> only konversation for now
<Riddell> I've patches for kmail too but they're waiting on a libindicate update
<davmor3> Riddell: okay I might have a look at that after.  Shutting down kopete with bonjour on has once again closed pidgin on jaunty.  That could get annoying :)
<Riddell> pidgin crashed?
<davmor3> Riddell: just checking if it crashed now but it looks like it just got shut
<Riddell> iz gnome bug :)
<davmor2> I'll try it with empathy on another system and see if it has the same issue
<Lure> Riddell: remind me: do we preffer to use upstream tarball as-is (no recompress/change pathanmes) or do we care about warnings like this:
<Riddell> and that, ladies and gentlemen, is why pastebins are a good thing :)
<a|wen-dtu> haha, true :)
<Riddell> Lure: pastebin this time?
<Lure> Riddell: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/256308/
 * Lure needs some IRC proxy somewhere :-(
<Riddell> Lure: use upstream tar as is
<Riddell> there's no need to change the top level directory name in a tar the tools can handle that fine
 * ryanakca hopes that Kobby's upstream is only on vacation and hasn't vanished... no commits to Kobby for over two weeks... :/
<Lure> Riddell: thanks
<smarter_> hmm, I just launched Arora as usual and a notification asked me to install some extra packages(libtunepimp5-mp3, libk3b6-extracodecs and flash), is that really intended?
<jjesse> aren't those the restricted-extras
<Riddell> smarter_: yes, most people want flash
<smarter_> I'm okay with flash, but the two others are Amarok stuff
<smarter_> and K3B
<Riddell> oh it just suggests all the kubuntu-restricted-extras packages you don't have installed
<smarter> here, it can make the user think that these packages are actually used by Arora
<Riddell> chances are if you can put up with flash you can put up with mp3
<smarter> and it crashed before installing anything too
<Riddell> uh oh
 * smarter gets the traceback from the crash file
<jjesse> it worked fine for me last night
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: kpackagekit uploaded
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: if you're fed up waiting for archive re-org you could always apply for main hint hint
<smarter> http://pastebin.com/m159c7ab8
<Riddell> wibble, no idea what's going on there
<Riddell> smarter: please report on launchpad to install-package
<smarter> python-apt code is confusing
<smarter> okay
<JontheEchidna> Sweetness, KDE4 integration for OOo hit
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: oh oh oh?
<Riddell> where?
<JontheEchidna> karmic proper, install openoffice.org-kde
<rgreening> yay.
<rgreening> we need to ensure openoffice.org-kde gets installed if ooo is installed then by default.
<rgreening> kpk still busted
<Riddell> rgreening: how so?
<rgreening> Riddell: try updating and then run kpk and update.. some error about _dict missing in aptBackend.py
<Riddell> oh glatzor's fault then, not kpackagekit itself :)
<rgreening> possibly
<JontheEchidna> there's already a bug with about 3 dupes against packagekit
<rgreening> ooo is ssssooooo purrty now!!!!!!!!
<ghostcube>  openoffice.org-kde oO
<rgreening> :)
<ghostcube> even for jaunty ??
<ghostcube> wait ... i have this installed already
<Riddell> ooh this OO thing really works
<ghostcube> :D
<Riddell> yay for shtylman!
<rgreening> ooo loads quicker on my netbook than my more powerful Laptop
<rgreening> hahah
 * JontheEchidna has a bunch of stuff what needs upgrading, so he hasn't seen the sexy yet
<rgreening> oh, and yuriy too Riddell for the icon porting
<rgreening> kicka$$ work :)
<Riddell> mmm, pretty icons
<JontheEchidna> the window sorta doesn't repaint when a file dialog is open
<Riddell> the tab widget doesn't seem to be oxygen
<rgreening> hmm.... File/Open doesn't default to a sensible default dir... and does some weird stuff
<rgreening> hehe but look pretty
<ryanakca> Anybody know if one can get a list of TODO translations for KDE apps without having to sort through https://translations.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/karmic/+lang/fr ?
<ScottK> Riddell: kgraphviewer is just about to the last item on the boost1.35 transition.  Any luck getting it to build?
<Riddell> ScottK: I don't recall, did I try?
<Riddell> oh yues it had some gcc issue didn't it
<JontheEchidna> none of the right-click stuff in the file dialogs work :(
<JontheEchidna> trash, delete, properties, etc
<smarter> Riddell: I think the install-package thing for amarok/k3b/arora misses some sort of "don't ask me again" option
<smarter> As I don't use Flash from the repo but instead use the beta 64bits version which I manually installed, I get asked about installing flash at every restart of Arora.
<Riddell> smarter: yes I've been meaning to do that
<Riddell> ideally arora would be more intelligent and ask only when it needed flash
<smarter> yes, that'd be better
<smarter> it already has a plugin(ClickToFlash) to detect flash and load it only when the user clicks on a button which replaces the flash object
<smarter> not sure if that can be extended to popup a window
<smarter> I'm not sure what's the best way to present the "don't ask me again" option, maybe add an "Ask me later" button ?
<Riddell> ScottK: kgraphviewer uploaded
<seele> Riddell: the icon clicky things like in the plasma widgets manager?
<Riddell> seele: currently it's a down arror which gets coloured when you click on it
<seele> hmm
<Riddell> seele: it's changed since jaunty and I see the item on https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Todo is marked Done so maybe problem solved
<Riddell> although I think it needs a tool tip
<ScottK> Riddell: Great.  Thanks.
<ScottK> Riddell: It looks like openoffice.org-kde landed in Universe.  Any chance you could promote it?
<Riddell> already done, waiting on publisher
<ScottK> Kewl
<ScottK> Riddell: Next on my list is a new snapshot of knetworkmanager.  Thoughts on that?
<Riddell> ScottK: yes that would be good, wstephenson was asking for daily builds recently to stop him getting out of date bug reports
<yuriy> thanks rgreening
 * yuriy should really update a few more and commit the stuff sitting on my desktop
 * rgreening agrees
<JontheEchidna> anybody working on uncomplicating the amarok packaging yet?
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: mind if I do a sync request for libtag-extras? Debian's seems to be superior to ours
<JontheEchidna> I don't really see anything different that we would want to give debian, it's mostly just doing things such as package descriptions differently
<JontheEchidna> oh, except the watch file
<JontheEchidna> it's broken anyway, no loss
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: go for it
<davmor2> Riddell: arora is having ssl issues with planet.ubuntu.com
<Riddell> davmor2: no problems here
<davmor2> might be a first run thing it didn't happen the second time
<JontheEchidna> oops, I notice a mistake in my akonadi merge
<JontheEchidna> it's pulling in a whole mysql server again
 * JontheEchidna adds the difference to KUBUNTU-DEBIAN-DIFFERENCES where it belonged
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: http://paste.ubuntu.com/256432/
<Tonio_> hi there ;)
<Tonio_> any idea why do some python apps works and some other fail loading QtCore ?
<Tonio_> with exactly the same code, and the code being in the same path ?
<Riddell> Tonio_: nope, example?
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: thanks, that was next on my todo list  :)
<Tonio_> Riddell: update-notifier-kde
<Riddell> Tonio_: works for me
<Tonio_> Riddell: http://pastebin.ca/1536575
<Tonio_> Riddell: I run a fresh new install from this WE
<Tonio_> Riddell: /usr/lib/pyshared/python2.6/PyQt4/QtCore.so is on the disk
<Tonio_> mffffffff
<Tonio_> Riddell: you probably have a different configuration than the default (or lett's say a new install...)
<Tonio_> Riddell: see bug 407418
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 407418 in software-properties "software-properties-kde does not start, (QtCore Error)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/407418
<Tonio_> Riddell: I'm not the only one complaining afaics
<Tonio_> Riddell: oh I'm running amd64....
<Riddell> Tonio_: what's in  /usr/lib/python2.6/dist-packages/PyQt4/ ?
<Tonio_> Riddell: __init__.py  __init__.pyc  uic
<Tonio_> Riddell: that's all I have
<Tonio_> Riddell: link missing possibly ?
<Riddell> Tonio_: try removing that directory
<Tonio_> Riddell: works
<Tonio_> Riddell: python-kde4, python-qt4-common do provide this folder
<Tonio_> Riddell: should we fix the packages then ?
<Tonio_> Riddell: the weird thing is that it only affects amd64 arch...
<Riddell> yes  it  should be fixed
<Riddell> I  doubt it only affects  amd64
<Riddell> why  does  my  keyboard keep putting in  double spaces?
<ScottK> Pressing it twice?
<ScottK> ;-)
<ScottK> I fixed the build-deps on kgraphviewer so it's building now.
<Tonio_> Riddell: hum what wold be the good fix for this python thing ? simply drop the folder from the package ?
<Tonio_> Riddell: hum python-kde4 the guilty afaics
<ScottK> Tonio_: I think Debian was recently working that.  You might look if they have a fix.
<Tonio_> ScottK: yep
<Tonio_> ScottK: I was never able to understand how python install files...
<Tonio_> ScottK: looks kdebindings the builty
<Tonio_> guilty
<ScottK> It's a bit complex due to the way we try to support multiple python versions.
<Tonio_> yup
<Tonio_> Riddell: kubuntu_06_pykdeuic_install_path.diff
<Tonio_> Riddell: looks like the problem is w<ith your patch ;)
<Tonio_> Riddell: in fact the problem is due to the fact you mention a patch in your last kdebindings upload, but it ain't there :)
<Tonio_> Riddell: missing bzr add probably
<maco> ooo! there's gonna be a Qt workshop in VA next month
<seele> maco: sponsored by trolltech or someone else?
<spstarr> hmm, #kubuntu-ca is empty :(
<maco> ummm...
<maco> ICS
<maco> its called Qt Quickstart
<spstarr> ryanakca: where are you in .ca?
<ryanakca> spstarr: Kingston, Ontario.
<spstarr> east of me :)
<spstarr> yes
<spstarr> you told me yesterday heh
<Gon> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kopete/+bug/416614
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 416614 in kopete "Kopete doen't start, throws a "Bus Error" in command line" [Undecided,New]
<Gon> Now I'm ussing pidgin :(
<JontheEchidna> So the Debian doods are using the libmysqld-pic package for a mysqld.la compiled with -fpic. (I'm merging with Debian)
<JontheEchidna> The only thing is that libmysqld-pic is in universe
<JontheEchidna> which is a bit weird since the rest of the source package is in main
<Riddell> I can move it then
<JontheEchidna> ok, cool
<JontheEchidna> the merge just needs a bit of polishing and it'll be done too
<Riddell> moved to main, will be there in an hour or so
<JontheEchidna> looks like packagekit needs a rebuild for the new python-apt
<Riddell> ryanakca: peter from dooble is poking me again, did you get anywhere with packaging?
<Riddell> ryanakca: I told him you'd do it this weekend, I get the impression he'll be very disappointed if you don't :)
<Riddell> policykit-kde is history, now merged into kdebase-workspace
<JontheEchidna> cool
<Riddell> glatzor: incase you care,  policykit-kde is history, now merged into kdebase-workspace
<glatzor> Riddell, hello. sorry, but what is the kdebase-workspace?
<glatzor> Riddell, dantti mentioned that polciykit-1 support will land soon
<glatzor> Riddell, do you have got any plans about this?
<Riddell> glatzor: one of the main KDE packages, KDE 4.3 includes policykit-kde as part of its release
<glatzor> great
<Riddell> glatzor: yes I see him and people from fedora are looking into it
<glatzor> it is also used by other native kde applications?
<Riddell> kpackagekit and k3b I think are the only ones that use it
<Riddell> glatzor: there's some code in branch for kde polkit 1.0, do you have 1.0 packages somewhere I can test it against?
<glatzor> not yet. I was focusing on fixing bugs in the 0.4.x branch
<Riddell> dantti was saying he couldn't get polkit 1.0 working on debian and this was blocking him from working on it
<glatzor> Riddell, perhaps I will nag you tomorrow about an upload sponsorship
<Riddell> aren't you a core-dev yet? :)
<glatzor> I am not even a motu :)
 * DAskreech laughs
<DAskreech> I love FOSS
<DAskreech> When being a master of the universe is considered lower rung
<yuriy> Riddell: that SoC stuff for policykit kde is just trunk/4.4 right?
<Riddell> yuriy: what soc stuff?
<yuriy> kde authorization library
<yuriy> prebuilt buttons and kcm functions for policy kit
<shtylman> Riddell: yea...never got around to the tab :(
#kubuntu-devel 2009-08-21
<Riddell> yuriy: oh I never worked out what that was
<ghostcube> hmm a tip if anyone notices bugs in ff 3.5 and has ubufox installed try to deactivate it in add ons
<ghostcube> seems to make trouble
<ghostcube> -_-
<JontheEchidna> yay, libmysqld-pic in main
<JontheEchidna> and the amarok merge is in bzr
 * shtylman is pleased OO kde4 is in kubuntu now :)
<DAskreech> It's in Karmic?
<DAskreech> Riddell: Ping
<Riddell> hi DAskreech
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: anything new in amarok bzr compared to the archive?
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: a merge from Debian
<JontheEchidna> s/from/with
<DAskreech> Bah of course Irssi doesn't ping back
<DAskreech> Riddell: If we are not going to use the Kubuntu identi.ca account to make mini announcements can we at least send a greeting message since it's one of the first things people see when they boot up a Kubuntu Live Cd from here on out?
<Riddell> DAskreech: I'd like to get into the habit of using it for mini announcements
<Riddell> anything you think should be announced?
<Nightrose> Riddell: apachelogger of course
<Nightrose> netbook remix
<Nightrose> alpha 4
 * DAskreech points the person with answers ;-)
 * Nightrose now has 2 twitter and 3 identi.ca accounts in choqok
<Nightrose> oh dear...
<Nightrose> Riddell: i'll subscribe to a few kubuntu peeps so it doesn't look dead
<Nightrose> and also join !kubuntu so we can post notes to that
<Nightrose> ok this looks much more lovely now :)
<Nightrose> anyone from the kubuntu team who hasn't been followed by @kubuntu just now please let me know so I can add you too
<Riddell> can I get twitter to forward to identica?
<Nightrose> nope only the other way around
<Riddell> and kubotu can only talk to twitter, annoying that
<Nightrose> it shouldn't be hard to make it talk to idenit.ca
<Nightrose> the api is the same afaik
<Riddell> yes
<Nightrose> you can also use jabber to update identi.ca if you use that
<Nightrose> argh... 3 am already
<Riddell> can't say I do
<Nightrose> i need to go to bed - like really
<Nightrose> good night :)
<Riddell> here's ruphy!
<Riddell> ruphy: seen the new openoffice oxygen style?
<yuriy> whoa just got a plasma notification from nm-applet. sweet.
<Riddell> yay
<yuriy> of course that's bittersweet cause I had to run nm-applet in the first place
<DAskreech> Nightrose: I was thinking things like new items in Kubuntu+1 and smaller victories or call to tests get posted to the Kubuntu account where large releases and  significant events get posted to !kubuntu by kubuntu
<DAskreech> Or wait Riddell for the above :)
<DAskreech> Ah Work sucks
<DAskreech> Where is the new OO.o umm O style?
 * spstarr syncs today's packages
<spstarr> hmm
<spstarr> Error Type: Error Value: 'PackageKitCache' object has no attribute '_dict' File :
<spstarr> KpackageKit crashy
<spstarr> maybe aptitude clean will 'fix' the cache
<spstarr> no
<spstarr> 103 new packages :)
<Nightrose> Happy Birthday JontheEchidna! \o/
<Guest76526> Riddell: I may have time to look at it at work today... I'm gone to a Highland Games / visiting family all weekend... Its package may be quick enough to through together though, they use qmake...
<ghostcube> hi peoples, i got a question. would it be possible to setup the extensions for thunderbird-3.0 into an backport or experimental ppa ?
<ghostcube> cause enigmail and lightning arent working on 3.0 would be very cool
<ghostcube> and there are no 64 bit xpi around
<ghostcube> thats the problem sorry
<davmor2> Guys I'm a bit confused I'm just running some tests on yesterdays install as all of the iso's are broken thanks nvidia :).  Whilst running dist-upgrade I got asked the config options for postfix, please tell me that kubuntu isn't turning into server edition slowly
<davmor2> default window for kmail through pim is tiny :(
<Riddell> davmor2: CDs built today?
<JontheEchidna> Nightrose: thx
<shadeslayer> hey all,anyone free here? ( Im starting out on packaging :) )
<shadeslayer> i cant seem to figure out the wiki by myself...
<Riddell> hi shadeslayer, what are you looking at?
<shadeslayer> Riddell: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide/Complete
<shadeslayer> Riddell: i want to start out building packages,and eventually help you guys :)
<Riddell> shadeslayer: do you have something in mind to package?
<shadeslayer> Riddell: i want to start out by building .deb out of svn check outs
<shadeslayer> something simple like rekonq for jaunty
<ikonia> shadeslayer: why do you want svn checkouts packaged ?
<ikonia> surley working on the supported packages is a better option otherwise they will just become your PPA
<shadeslayer> ikonia: this is just a personal project as of now,im just starting out,i want to help some of my freinds who think compiling is very difficult ( and dont have the time for it )
 * ryanakca wonders if he should mention Dooble ;)
<ikonia> shadeslayer: ok - so what's the problem then, start a PPA
<shadeslayer> ikonia: ill have a look
<ikonia> shadeslayer: a good way to practice is re-build a package that is a known working pacakge
<Riddell> shadeslayer: want to try Dooble and make ryanakca happy? :)
 * ryanakca grins
<ikonia> shadeslayer: eg: pick a package that already exists and is known working then follow the process on that package (that way you won't hit anything out of the norm )
<shadeslayer> ikonia: thing is i can compile easily but packaging is a whole new level :)
<ryanakca> shadeslayer: You can get a tarball of the latest SVN revision from http://dooble.svn.sourceforge.net/viewvc/dooble/trunk/browser.tar.gz?view=tar
<ikonia> shadeslayer: don't start with development / svn builds, get to know and understand the process first
<ikonia> shadeslayer: that's why I'm suggesting rebuild and package an existing package
<shadeslayer> ikonia: ok,thats what im asking,how do you build a package out of a source tar ball,im all confuzled by the wiki
<ikonia> shadeslayer: get to know the process in side out without the headache of trying to fix problems, rebuild something that is an already existing and known package
<ikonia> shadeslayer: what part's causing you problems ?
<shadeslayer> ikonia: i get you :)
<shadeslayer> ikonia: the part which says pbuilder
<ryanakca> shadeslayer: apt-get source aoeui   (it's a very simple package) and try building it with pbuilder
<ikonia> let me pull up the wiki
<shadeslayer> ryanakca: whats dooble btw?
<ryanakca> shadeslayer: a web browser
<shadeslayer> ryanakca: um i have rekonq,so why another browser?
<ryanakca> "Dooble is a Secure and Open Source Web Browser that provides solid performance, stability, and cross-platform functionality.
<ryanakca> One of the application's most important goals is to safeguard the privacy of its community with a group of integrated privacy features of the browser: search engine, secure messenger, and e-mail client. The installer also provides a means of installing the Dooble browser component."
<ikonia> shadeslayer: ok - which step with pbuilder isn't clear
<shadeslayer> ikonia: the second part,what if the source has no dsc?
<ryanakca> shadeslayer: because upstream *really* wants it packaged :)
<ikonia> shadeslayer: you have to build one
 * ryanakca wonders if this would be better suited for -motu
<ikonia> shadeslayer: just looking for the bit i nthe doc
<shadeslayer> ikonia: ok ill google that :)
<shadeslayer> ikonia: btw does "         --othermirror "deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu <ubuntu_version> main restricted universe multiverse"
<ryanakca> shadeslayer: also, http://www.debian.org/doc/maint-guide/ is a very good guide for packaging
<shadeslayer> upload the package to a mirror?
<shadeslayer> ryanakca: i need something which tells me the basic ABC of packaging
<ikonia> shadeslayer: check the "Building the Package" section on the wiki
<ryanakca> shadeslayer: It does... anyways, I'm off
<shadeslayer> ryanakca: thanks alot
<shadeslayer> ikonia: the ubuntu one?
<ikonia> shadeslayer: yup
<shadeslayer> ok
<shadeslayer> ok ill catch you in 30 mins or so...ill go through both the wikis
<ikonia> shadeslayer: look at an existing file, use it as a template
<shadeslayer> ikonia: the dsc? ok ill download some source
<ikonia> shadeslayer: that's it
<ikonia> just have a look through to get an idea of the layout and contents
<shadeslayer> ok
<jussi01> !packaging
<ubottu> The packaging guide is at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment/NewPackages for information on getting a package integrated into Ubuntu - Other developer resources are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment - See also !backports
<davmor2> Riddell: not yet but should be soon I'll check with evand
<Riddell> http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/livefs-build-logs/karmic/kubuntu/20090821/livecd-20090821-i386.out  no broken
<davmor2> Riddell: yes it is look at the bottom
<davmor2> nvidia breaks the live install
<Mamarok> Riddell: you have mail...
<davmor2> and alternate at the moment
<davmor2> Riddell: the kubuntu livefs last worked on the 17th
<davmor2> and Ubuntu's on the 19th
<Riddell> pesky nvidia
<davmor2> Riddell: yesterday was OO.o and foomatic.  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Testing/DailySmoke You might want to subscribe to that page :)
<Riddell> nixternal: let's get your feedback applet up and running, where can I find it and what needs set up on a server?
<ryanakca> Riddell: the plasmoid appears to be here http://blog.nixternal.com/2009.06.18/kubuntu-qa-and-feedback/ ... server side, no clue.
<rgreening> ryanakca: I'll take a stab at dooble (if no one else feels so inclined)
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: waa, I forgot to push my amarok merge to bzr yesterday. it's there now
<ryanakca> rgreening: Thanks. It's kindof like emacs... it has everything... I don't know if it's better making one mega package or making one each for the browser, the search engine, the im client, the email client, etc.
<rgreening> ryanakca: package the browser first (IMO) at least from looking at the source
<ryanakca> rgreening: *nod* ... I'd only stick it in a PPA, it seemed to crash a lot on me...
<rgreening> sure
<ryanakca> But then, it's all up to you, you're the one packaging it ;)
<rgreening> lol
<rgreening> hmm.. any one got an example packge which uses qmake to build a .pro file?
<ryanakca> rgreening: kid3, kscope, merkaartor, qsynaptics, touchfreeze
<rgreening> cool. good place to start
<rgreening> ty ryanakca
<shadeslayer> hey im back with another question :)
<shadeslayer> cant we just upload a raw svn checkout to the PPA and get it todo the work for us?
<ryanakca> shadeslayer: No, you need to package it
<shadeslayer> ryanakca: ahh...so i upload .debs :)
<ryanakca> once it's packaged, you can upload it to a PPA and have it build it for you. It's generally quicker to pbuild it though, you'll ned up waiting a while for the buildds to get around to your package if you upload it to a PPA
<ryanakca> shadeslayer: no, you dput a .changes file, which uploads the .dsc, the .diff.gz and the .orig.tar.gz
<shadeslayer> ok,so these file are the ones i need to learn to create
<ryanakca> shadeslayer: Yes. Have you tried building an already existing package?
<shadeslayer> ryanakca: nope im too busy reading all the links and importing keys to my PPA account : https://launchpad.net/%7Erohan16garg
<ikonia> shadeslayer: why are you setting ppa's up
<ikonia> learn the packaging first
<ryanakca> shadeslayer: OK. Well, as ikonia recommended earlier, building an existing package is a good way to start.
<shadeslayer> ikonia: its empty
<ikonia> don't start at the end - start at the begining
<shadeslayer> ryanakca: ok
<shadeslayer> ikonia: i thought that we can directly upload sources....my bad
<BluesKaj> I have the printer configuration service back , but I get this error .The service 'Printer Configuration' does not provide an interface 'KCModule' with keyword 'system-config-printer-kde/system-config-printer-kde.py'The factory does not support creating components of the specified type.
<yuriy> when i use the search feature in dolphin 4.3 on jaunty it says nepomuk died
<BluesKaj> looks to me like the printer is being handled by a kernel module.. does that seem right ?
<ryanakca> shadeslayer: apt-get source hello or apt-get source hello-debhelper
<shadeslayer> okies....apt is kinda busy right now :)
<Riddell> vorian: how is "Plasma Widgets: Create Universe meta package to get all packaged widgets" doing?
<ryanakca> shadeslayer: #ubuntu-motu is a better place to ask general packaging questions
<shadeslayer> ok ill go there
<Riddell> BluesKaj: that's a kcontrol issue and probably caused by a problem in python-kde
<davmor2> Riddell: respins in play now according to evand :)
<BluesKaj> Riddell, yes I'll ask in #kde
<Riddell> BluesKaj: they don't know
<Riddell> BluesKaj: try   kcmshell4 system-config-printer-kde
<Riddell> on the command line
<BluesKaj> what about python
<Riddell> and pastebin the output
<Riddell> davmor2: I think Kubuntu will have to wait, we still have that packagekit issue
<davmor2> is that what killed pyhton 2.6
<davmor2> Riddell: yeah but you still have aptitude right so not essential just nice :)
<Riddell> davmor2: well the CDs won't build until python-apt is installable
<BluesKaj> Riddell, http://www.pastebin.ca/1537744
<Riddell> BluesKaj: mm, that's an issue with our packaging, please report it to launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdebindings
<nixternal> Riddell: did you get anywhere on the feedback?
<nixternal> getting a message box stating a file or something is missing after logging in...I take it this is already known because it happens on all 3 machines :)
<BluesKaj> Riddell, I assumed that that like some other app/device modules are now taken over by a kernel module and are handling printing thru HAL ...does that make sense ?
<BluesKaj> Riddell, cuz my printer is working fine , I just don't have any printer options
<Riddell> nixternal: what missing file?
<nixternal> doesn't say...popup icon == apport and the message says "No such file or directory"
<Riddell> BluesKaj: yes cups does all the hard work, as long as it detects the printer correctly you don't need a UI
<BluesKaj> Riddell, cool, i won't bother you with this ay longer , thx for your input :)
<Riddell> BluesKaj: well do bother me if it's not fixed in the next week or so
<BluesKaj> Riddell, fine , i'll bbl then
<nixternal> Riddell: any idea on how to use the tooltip that kmix, info icon, and such use instead of the generic blue rectangle one that looks so kde3?
<nixternal> KSystemTrayIcon Tooltip is old looking, I want the new plasma themed one
<nixternal> for an app I am writing
<Riddell> nixternal: you need the new system tray class
<Riddell> knotificationitem
<nixternal> that isn't in pykde4 yet is it?
<BluesKaj> Riddell,just for your info : "system-config-printer-kde" bug has already been reported on launchpad, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdebindings/+bug/377333
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 377333 in kdebindings "KDE Printer Configuration applet is broken" [Undecided,Fix released]
<Riddell> rgreening: go ahead on dooble if you want
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: hrm, this amarok merge will break .pot generation
<JontheEchidna> must be the fancy dh_7 stuff?
<Riddell> yeah
<nixternal> I would love to learn how to convert libs to pykde4...seems a bit over my head just by looking at it
<nixternal> ooh, actually it doesn't look all that difficult, just tedious
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: why does amarok need gcal?
<maco> apport-kde is fuly capable of a DOS
<nixternal> maco: is there a bug report for it?
<maco> http://pastebin.com/f5e24958a
<maco> my system's still trying to recover from it
<maco> i dont mean apport is being DOS'd. i mean it causes one
<nixternal> what is triggering apport?
<maco> i dont know, but after i cancel apport, the process doesnt quit
<nixternal> hrmm
<maco> so if over the course of a few days it comes up a bunch, and i keep telling it to go away, the window goes away, but the process keeps going...and then a ton of 'em build up. ive seen about 30 or so before, but...191 this time?
<nixternal> I have apport-kde notifications popup one after the other in the past...did you only get one popup or a bunch of them?
<maco> i had probably 50 or so when i booted 2 days ago
<nixternal> nice :/
<maco> i just kept clicking cancel
<nixternal> I wonder if there is a general apport problem, because I was getting the same deal on Ubuntu box
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: is that a build-depend?
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: it is in your merge
<Riddell> libgcal0
<maco> i wonder if the process doesnt exit when you cancel AND new processes start up for anything in /var/crash/ after each resume from suspend? thatd get me up to 191 pretty easy
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: I don't see that anywhere
<nixternal> well, the apport-kde process used to exit when clicking cancel instead of segfaulting like apport-qt did
<Riddell> which hum
<maco> its tricky too cuz id look in top and be like "a couple things using 100MB or so....how does that make 6GiB???" and then see a bunch of apport-kde using small amounts of ram..a.nd then they addup
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: well dunno, debuild wanted it installed but now it doesn't
<nixternal> >>> (svn)-[KDE:1014138] [1028] which hum
<nixternal> hum not found
<JontheEchidna> huh, strange
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: maybe something else needed it updated, ignore me :)
<nixternal> ;p
<JontheEchidna> :)
<nixternal> I am starting to dig arora a bit, just some inconsistencies that are annoying as hell to me
<Riddell> fabo: any thoughts on what would be a good debhelper 7 target to override for generating .pot translation files?
<nixternal> ok, heading to the laundromat with laptop :) see you soon
<Riddell> laundromat is such a strange Americanism, I wonder where it came from
<maco> Riddell: what do you call it?
<ScottK> I believe it came from automatic laundry.
<ScottK> Of course I believe lots of things that probably aren't true.
<ryanakca> According to http://www.etymonline.com/index.php?term=laundry , Laundromat is from 1943, originally a proprietary name by Westinghouse.
<ryanakca> ScottK: Oh, but you are right, From Laundromat, trademark of Westinghouse Electric Corporation for its washing machines, as a blend of laundry and automatic :)
<ryanakca> http://en.wiktionary.org/wiki/laundromat
<Riddell> maco: laundrette
<maco> that sounds like a small one
<ScottK> Riddell: Is it time for the old knetworkmanager package to die?
<alteroo> Nightrose: ping
<ScottK> Riddell: I'm looking at updating our plasma-widget-networkmanagement snapshot and I notice we currently have a po file directory that upstream doesn't.  How do I regenerate that?  Do I just copy the old one?
<Nightrose> alteroo: pong
<alteroo> Nightrose: Did you see my message about possible uses of identi.ca from last night?
<alteroo> Oh
<alteroo> umm wait
<Daskreech> Ok now did you see it? :)
<Nightrose> Daskreech: heh nope sorry - must have missed that
<Nightrose> what did you say?
<Daskreech> I was thinking that significant inclusions for Kubuntu+1 calls for testing and small victories can be transmitted on the kubuntu account while major releases and larger stuff can be transmitted on !kubuntu
<Nightrose> Daskreech: sorry for lag - too much to do before heading off to conference
<Nightrose> Daskreech: uhm sure
<Nightrose> that was at least my plan ;-)
<Nightrose> I just need people to poke me with them if I forget
<Nightrose> but I'll try to do my best to make it as lively as @amarok
<Daskreech> 9;2~:-)
<fabo> Riddell: probably override_dh_install or maybe dh_auto_install seems fine
<jefferai> Riddell: ping
<jefferai> or, any other ubuntu devs around?
<Daskreech> hi apachelogger
<jefferai> Can anyone tell me how I can know which version of the kernel a particular linux-image is based on? 2.6.28-15...is this 2.6.28.[0-10]?
<apachelogger> hola Daskreech
<apachelogger> hola everyone else
<vorian> Riddell: i havent had a chance at all - i've been very busy moving and whatnot
<ScottK> jefferai: Probably #ubuntu-kernel for kernel questions.
<jefferai> thanks
 * Daskreech starts taking accolades off apachelogger 
<apachelogger> huh?
<Daskreech> apachelogger: Well you had so many piled on you :)
<apachelogger> I did? nice :D
<Mamarok> Questin: why doex our wiki state that Kubuntu 8.04 is an LTS release? I thought it was clearly stated that it was *not* so. When did that change?
<Mamarok> does*
<smarter> it isn't
<smarter> fix the wiki, I guess :]
 * Mamarok goes to fix that...
<Mamarok> hm, I can't, as this is not actually on our wiki but a redireted page from ewiki.ubuntu.com, so changing this would change it there
<Mamarok> we need to change this, but how?
<smarter> what's the page?
<davmor2> Mamarok: before you do you might want to check at what number the current hardy release is at I think you'll find it is hardy.3 the same as Ubuntu's
<Daskreech> I'm not sure what the point is?
<Daskreech> !hardy
<ubottu> Ubuntu 8.04-LTS (Hardy Heron) was the eighth release of Ubuntu. Downloading: http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.04 - See !lts for more details.
<Daskreech> should support for hardy be up now if it's not LTS?
<ScottK> Daskreech: In October
<Daskreech> ok I'm confused as to that. Is that paid support?
<Daskreech> I mean they are not shutting off the servers right?
<Mamarok> davmor2: I don't think it has something to do with the Hardy version, it's about Kubuntu 8.04 *not* being an LTS
<Mamarok> so our own wiki shows a redirected page fom wiki.ubuntu.com which states that Hardy *is* LTS
<Mamarok> and we clearly said even beofre the krelease that Kubuntu would not be LTS, so we have to change our wiki
<Mamarok> but, as this is a redirected page I can't change it, the redirection needs to be changed first
<ScottK> Riddell, apachelogger, etc: Unless someone objects, I'm going to upload the kdebase-workspace and plasma-addons patches for netbook.
<ScottK> That or not do it because someone else already did ....
<ScottK> Lovely to get back from vacation and find work already done.
<dtchen> i keep wishing for that, and all i get is coal in my stocking
<dtchen> clearly i fail at taking vacation
<Daskreech> Take longer vacations
<Daskreech> Liks=e say 5 months
<apachelogger> !mir
<ubottu> mir is Main Inclusion Report - see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MainInclusionProcess for more information.
<apachelogger> ScottK: ping
<ScottK> apachelogger: Pong
<apachelogger> ScottK: did you take a look at kubuntu-firefox-installer yet?
<ScottK> apachelogger: No.  ENOTIME.
<apachelogger> oh dear
<apachelogger> ScottK: need to know if it is MIRworthy at this point ;-)
<apachelogger> depends on libgettext-ruby MIR as well
<ScottK> I'd ask Riddell.
 * ScottK wasn't kidding about ENOTIME.
 * apachelogger thinks that Riddell is on weekend awayism
<ScottK> shtylman and yuriy: Great job on openofficd.org-kde.  Looks very KDE4.
<ghostcube> is this in upstream already ?
<ghostcube> :)
<ghostcube> hi btw
<ScottK> Yes
<apachelogger> hum
<apachelogger> libgettext is quite the biatch I must say
<apachelogger> ScottK: of a package that is in main do all the build-deps need to be in main as well?
<ScottK> apachelogger: Yes.
<apachelogger> there comes the headache again
<Daskreech> I privately consider Gnome a better option because I don't trust KDE since it was hard to patch the second version for FreeBSD.
 * Daskreech chuckles
<ScottK> Where did you read that?
<apachelogger> so either I fork libgettext-ruby or I cripple it
<apachelogger> yay for good options :S
<Daskreech> ScottK: Does it make a difference? Logic seems to fail this person
<ScottK> Or write a big stack of MIR
<ScottK> apachelogger: ^^
<apachelogger> big it would be indeed
<apachelogger> half of universe :P
<apachelogger> that fancy package provides support for rails
<ScottK> Oh dear.
<apachelogger> also it builds for ruby1.8 and ruby1.9
<apachelogger> both of them being in universe
<ScottK> Could you split it?
 * ScottK has done that before.
<apachelogger> the source?
<ScottK> Yes.
<ScottK> Essentially use the same tarball in two packages.
<ScottK> One builds just what you need for Main and the other builds the rest.
<apachelogger> yeah, that is what I would understand as fork :)
<ScottK> OK
<apachelogger> it's an option, not a very good looking one though
 * ScottK did it for amavisd-new in Intrepid.
<ScottK> It was not fun.
<apachelogger> actually, it might be the only option and involves heavy patching to get rid of the rails stuff
 * ScottK is always in favor of getting rid of rails insanity.
<apachelogger> rails is quite sane though :P
<ScottK> OK.  I guess it's the gems that's the really insane part.
<apachelogger> that aint got nothing to do with rails
<ScottK> OK
 * ScottK is suspicious of the entire mess.
<apachelogger> they are just common in rails project, as it the php counter part in php and probably the python counter part in python ;-)
<ghostcube> the openoffice.org-kde available is only for 3.0x when will the  3.1x version be in repo :)
<ScottK> Right, but the Python one we have a reasonable working relationship these days.
<apachelogger> well, it makes sense on the point of view that windows and mac don't have central packagement and that most linux distros dont have all the software in their repos a user could possibly use
<Daskreech> ghostcube: This is Koala?
<ScottK> ghostcube: Nope.  openoffice.org-kde | 1:3.1.1~rc1-1ubuntu1 |        karmic | amd64, i386
<smarter> python has a gem/pear/cpan like ?
<ScottK> Yes.
<ScottK> Python Cheese Shop and ez_install.
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> I think I shall fork the package
<apachelogger> another thing...
<apachelogger> I am porting apturl to KDE, for some unknown reason it always crashes at exit
<apachelogger> clues?
<smarter> backtrace?
<apachelogger> http://paste.ubuntu.com/257166/
<ghostcube> nah i have jaunty :(
<apachelogger> + I want to note: I find it quite insane to have the backend implement a mainloop
<apachelogger> though I see it's advantages
<apachelogger> its even
<smarter> apparently the backtrace is missing the last calls (due to kcrash?)
<smarter> try with --nocrashhandler?
<apachelogger> might be
<ScottK> NCommander: Any chance of KDE armel portablity fixes soon?
<apachelogger> smarter: I wonder how I would do that
<apachelogger> see backend implementing mainloop :P
<smarter> what?
<apachelogger> nvm
<apachelogger> bt not any more useful
<NCommander> ScottK, not until FF
<NCommander> ScottK, very busy until then
<ScottK> Urgh.
<NCommander> ScottK, ???
<NCommander> ScottK, they can be uploaded post-FF
<ScottK> Sure, but in the meantime stuff is broken.
<NCommander> I'll see what I can do
<ScottK> I wanted to swap a kubuntu-netbook image for our current kubuntu-desktop one and was hoping to get it in shape first.
<NCommander> ScottK, maybe this weekend
<NCommander> ScottK, maybe
<NCommander> gtg
<ScottK> OK.  Thanks.
<apachelogger> smarter: http://qt.gitorious.org/qt/qt/blobs/7023e7f95bdbc0a3c6923336c846f06a7b16e6fa/src/gui/painting/qwindowsurface_x11.cpp#line84
<apachelogger> smarter: I suppose that the gc is already dead when it comes to this section
<smarter> a quick googling reveals that gc store some windows painting related stuff
<smarter> but if it was dead, it should be 0 at that point
<apachelogger> not if it was nuked outside the Qt mainloop I suppose
<apachelogger> apturl at some point always ends with sys.exit
<smarter> weird
<apachelogger> as it stands the qt mainloop (app.exec_) is not invoked at all, since I am using dialogs and access their local exec_
<smarter> that certainly can't work out well :pm
<apachelogger> but I doubt it would make much difference if I would use app.exec_ rather than dialog.exec_
<apachelogger> smarter: the app and its wigets will not be nuked once the mainloop exists eitherway
<smarter> how does the gtk interface handles that?
<apachelogger> doesn't seem to utilize any sort of mainloop
<apachelogger> well, other than the core loop :)
<apachelogger> smarter: actually, it does it exactly the same way
 * smarter looks at apturl code
<apachelogger> just that their dialog.exec_ is dialog.run and does not hide or destroy the dialog
<apachelogger> smarter: there was a similar report against kile, which apparently was because of some parenthood problem
<smarter> do you define a parent here?
<apachelogger> http://websvn.kde.org/?view=rev&revision=962946
<apachelogger> smarter: mainwidget is child of dialog and all other widgets/layouts are children of mainwidget
<smarter> and does the dialog has a parent?
<apachelogger> nope
<apachelogger> the dialog is the window
<smarter> I can haz the code?
<apachelogger> sec
<apachelogger> hacking around right now :P
<apachelogger> even if I remove everything but the mainwidget I end up with a crash, even when that one is not a child of the dialog
<apachelogger> I really think it is due to premature death caused by sys.exit
<smarter> what happens you remove the sys.exit?
<smarter> *when
<ScottK> apachelogger: If you want a break from that, you might see if you can convince kde4libs to build using lzma-dev instead of liblzma.dev.
 * ScottK throws up his hands.
<apachelogger> smarter: no change, what I think is that somehow I should be telling the kapp that we are going to exit soonish so it can wrap up its things :)
<apachelogger> smarter: pushing to lp:~apachelogger/apturl/kde-port
<smarter> kool
<apachelogger> smarter: pusehd
<apachelogger> Oo
<apachelogger> smarter: for some reason dialog.deleteLater() seems to fix the issue
<apachelogger> maybe it is enough to have the event scheduled
<smarter> that's hackish
<apachelogger> tell me about it
<smarter> apachelogger: adding self.setAttribute(Qt.WA_DeleteOnClose) to AptUrlDialog.__init__ seems to do the trick too
<smarter> still no idea why :p
<smarter> 'night
<apachelogger> smarter: that can't be used, the dialog object will be reused in some cases
<apachelogger> e.g. refresh cache => install
<apachelogger> or add section => install
<apachelogger> though the latter is pretty much useless nowadays anyway :P
<smarter> that's already quiet unusual
<smarter> what's wrong with recreating a kdialog object each times?
<apachelogger> what is wrong with just calling deletelater once? :P
<apachelogger> seems much more resource efficient than recreating the very same object for at least 2 times in a row
<smarter> "premature performance is the root to all evil"
<smarter> *optimization
<shtylman> ScottK: :)
<apachelogger> smarter: anyway, the window should stay open anyway
<apachelogger> that is what the gtk thingy does and it is a lot more sensible than just having it disappear and wait for kdesudo
<smarter> then deleteonclose should not be a problem, since it won't be closed until everything is finished, nah?
<apachelogger> it will be deleted on close
<apachelogger> thus the name :P
<apachelogger> not when everything is finished
<apachelogger> or rather, when everything is finished, if those ubuntu python apps actually left the mainloop creation to the frontend and not force something upon it backend-wise ;-)
<smarter> reworking the backend seems more sensible
<apachelogger> on a minimum effort that base that might not be so sensible
<smarter> :p
<smarter> anyway, off to bed, have fun struggling with pythons :p
 * apachelogger should port to ruby anyways :P
<smarter> port it to mono \o/
<apachelogger> or VBA
<vorian> nomo
<vorian> no mo please
<jjesse> C# :)
 * vorian invents C-
<vorian> c--+-
<apachelogger> come fly with me lets fly lets fly away
<vorian> franky
<jjesse> f#
 * apachelogger takes vorian for a dance
<vorian> :o
<vorian> my idaho neighbors might burn my house down if they saw that
<apachelogger> I suppose we could then squeeze some money out of them?
<vorian> hehe
<apachelogger> 1 more mir
<apachelogger> 2 more mir
<apachelogger> 3 more mir
<apachelogger> why dont we just do MIRs for all of universe?
<apachelogger> ScottK: do I need a MIR if $source is in main but $binary is in universe?
<ScottK> apachelogger: No, just file a bug and subscribe ubuntu-mir.
<apachelogger> oh, nvm, that dep gets replaced by stock ruby1.8 anyway
<apachelogger> I need MIRs for rake, racc and libgettext-ruby (+ that needs to be forked and fitted for main)
<apachelogger> volunteers?
#kubuntu-devel 2009-08-22
<apachelogger> also for libflexmock-ruby
<apachelogger> and rcov
<apachelogger> libtest-unit-ruby needs to be moved from universe to main
<apachelogger> +rdoc
<apachelogger> I shall never file MIRs again
<apachelogger> that was horribl
<apachelogger> e
<apachelogger> ScottK: we could really use some nice dood who got experience with firefox branding and stuff
<ScottK> Not me.
<ScottK> Talk to asac.
<apachelogger> you could find one though :P
<apachelogger> ScottK: well, I still would need someone to do it
<apachelogger> apturl is pretty much ported to KDE
<ScottK> Fix lzma-dev stuff and we'll talk.
<apachelogger> ~time
<kubotu> apachelogger: Europe - Vienna - Sat Aug 22 02:57 CEST
<apachelogger> no good time to start haxx0ring on the libs
<Gon> where are libqjson sources?
<JontheEchidna> the qjson source package
<Gon> yes
<Gon> I trying to build kopete-facebook plugin
<Gon> but, cmake doesn't found qjson
<Gon> I have jaunty, but I was installed qjson from karmic "-dev" packages
<Riddell> ScottK: mm, I need to script the knetworkmanager po extraction stuff, you can copy it over for now
<Riddell> Mamarok: your patience with Steven is admirable but don't spend longer on him than it's worth
<Riddell> like with JRT people try to convince him to act socially until one at a time people realise that isn't possible but there's still new person who hasn't realised it yet
<Riddell> apachelogger: how does it feel to be famous?
<apachelogger> as if I wasn't famous before :)
 * apachelogger liked the ruby jewelery part a lot
<apachelogger> Riddell: btw, I wrote MIR for kubuntu-firefox-installer and deps, enhanced install-package to accept --attach winID, apturl-kde mostly functional now
<Riddell> ooh, apt-url
<apachelogger> smarter: you know, I was thinking ... I suppose that technically we could create the kapp in the main script and then implement the apturl mainloop as part of the Qt mainloop
<apachelogger> not as hackish as deleteLater() but would probably have the same affect
<smarter> hey
<smarter> so, the main script wil have an if KDE / else ?
<apachelogger> no
<apachelogger> we have 2 main scripts anyway
<smarter> oh, the __init__?
<apachelogger> no
<apachelogger> apturl vs. apturl-kde
<smarter> ah, that one :p
<apachelogger> i.e. the stuff that goes to bin
<smarter> having the kapp running from the beginning to the end makes sense
<smarter> apachelogger: any idea why the kde ui doesn't correctly display the accented characters while the gtk ui works fine?
<apachelogger> accented characters?
<smarter> it's UTF-8, but it's displayed as ISO-8859-1
<smarter> aka, é --> é
<smarter> *accentuated I guess
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> smarter: screenshot please
<smarter> http://imagebin.ca/view/HXjjwa.html
<apachelogger> very weird indeed
<smarter> python string handling before 3.0 is fubar anyway
<smarter> bbiab
<khindenburg> Any PyKDE ppl here?
<Riddell> khindenburg: a few
<khindenburg> Do you know how to get KDE trunk to not install pyKDE4 in /usr but instead under $KDEDIR?
 * apachelogger notes that this is pretty tricky since you'd also need to KDEDIR to python search path and stuff
<Riddell> khindenburg: it won't, due to limitations in Python
<khindenburg> This must be new, I've never had this issue before a few weeks ago.  I don't want trunk messing with /usr
<Riddell> I think it has always been the casea
<khindenburg> Does it depend on python version you have installed?
<Riddell> could do
<Riddell> ah, just the man
<Riddell> 14:51 < khindenburg> Do you know how to get KDE trunk to not install pyKDE4 in /usr but instead under $KDEDIR?
<Riddell> _Sime: ^^
<Riddell> _Sime: also..
<Riddell> 13:30 < sikor_sxe> hello, my kubuntu kde packages got updated and now my kde python app is broken, because 'QConfigGroup::readEntry (const char *key)'  seems to return a qvariant instead of a qstring now :/
<_Sime> Riddell: someone added the option to the cmake stuff to do that, but I don't use it. But it does exist.
<_Sime> Riddell: some digging around in SVN should get you the answer.
<_Sime> Riddell: the second thing. That is a SIP / PyQt thing, and is best taken up with Riverbank.
<Riddell> _Sime: sikor_sxe was also asking if 4.3 pykde docs would be online
<_Sime> Riddell: yeah, on the TODO list. ;-)
<Riddell> 15:08 < sikor_sxe> btw, will kde switch to pyside?
<Riddell> provocative this guy :)
<apachelogger> pyside! \o/ ;P
<apachelogger> something makes me think that apturl is quite the big bug
<apachelogger> doesn't parse half the stuff I tell it
<_Sime> Riddell: it is (very) early days for pyside...
<_Sime> Riddell: I don't know how things are going to play out here.
<_Sime> Riddell: to be honest I'm not all that happy with the situation.
<apachelogger> Riddell: will an app-install-like GUI be added to kpk?
<Riddell> apachelogger: well we'd like it, rgreening says it probably needs to be a separate app, I suggested to ervin it would be a good project for his students
<Riddell> and that's about where it stands
<apachelogger> bk
<apachelogger> ok
<Mamarok> Riddell: I give him another week, that's all, but I will most likely remove him anyway, knowing him he will not be able to respect the rules
<Riddell> Mamarok: good luck :)
<Stecchino> Riddell: isn't the libmysqld.a on karmic 64-bit supposed to be compatible with amarok?
<Riddell> Stecchino: mysql changed to 5.1 recently in karmic and I've not looked at it (JontheEchidna has)
<Riddell> Stecchino: the new packaging uses /usr/lib/mysql/libmysqld_pic.a from libmysqld_pic
<Riddell> which needs a patch to cmake/modules/FindMySQLAmarok.cmake
<Stecchino> Riddell: thanks, i'll try that
<Stecchino> perhaps commit that patch as well
<Stecchino> AFAIKT libmysqld_pic is not a build-dep of amarok yet
<apachelogger> http://aplg.kollide.net/images/snapshot015.png how to pimp that?
<shtylman> apachelogger: is that from firefox?
<Riddell> Stecchino: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/%7Ekubuntu-members/amarok/ubuntu/annotate/head%3A/debian/patches/debian/mysqle_look_for_libmysqld_pic.diff
<Riddell> Stecchino: it's not been uploaded yet
<apachelogger> shtylman: apturl
<shtylman> apachelogger: right.. but from any browser?
<apachelogger> no, why would that matter?
<Stecchino> Riddell: right, perhaps it is. Just wasn't there yet
 * apachelogger notes that apturl still aint got no ppa support it seems :|
<Stecchino> Riddell: no, it wasn't yet
<smarter> apachelogger: adds the deb icon(which is already used for the titlebar icon) to the left of the text?
<apachelogger> http://aplg.kollide.net/screencasts/apturl1.ogv
<apachelogger> smarter: http://aplg.kollide.net/images/snapshot016.png
<smarter> looks great
<davmor2> apachelogger: :)
<smarter> not sure if apturl API let you do that, but it'd be nice if the window indicated from which webpage the link ca!$
<smarter> *came
<Riddell> apachelogger: sweet
<Riddell> apachelogger: by the way kpackagekit can install a named package now so install-package could disappear, but the UI isn't as nice
 * Riddell wonders if anyone is going to remove arora from the seeds
<apachelogger> Riddell: kpk also needs to implement some --update and --uninstall thingy before install-package can go away
<ScottK> Riddell: I'm looking at updating the networkmanagement thing.  I copied over the po dir like you said, but then rm -rf po/*.pot during clean wipes is out when I make the source package.  Suggestions?
<Riddell> ScottK: surely that only removes .pot files?
<ScottK> Riddell: Well that's all that was in the po dir when I grabbed the source package.
<apachelogger> ScottK: should I leave arora on the netbook seed?
 * apachelogger still thinks we should switch to firefox on the netbook
<ScottK> apachelogger: We've decided to remove it from Desktop?
<ScottK> If it's being removed from Kubuntu desktop, then it ought to be removed from netbook too.
<apachelogger> voting at last meeting suggested to stay with konqueror ... which equals removal of arora, especially if/when I get kubuntu-firefox-installer in
<Riddell> ScottK: the .pots get generated automatically, if they're in the .orig that's a mistake
<apachelogger> firefox > arora anyway :P
<ScottK> Riddell: OK.  Then I don't know what to put in the po dir for my snapshot.  I'll just leave it empty unless you have a great idea.
<Riddell> ScottK: yeah leave it empty for now
<Riddell> I'll look at getting the .pos added next week
<ScottK> OK
<apachelogger> for kds you can run bzr builddeb -S now
<apachelogger> added config so the --native option can be omitted
<Riddell> apachelogger: where do you add that?
<apachelogger> Riddell, ScottK: uploading kds reverting back to konqueror as browser
<apachelogger> .bzr-builddeb/default.conf
<apachelogger> see /usr/share/doc/bzr-builddeb/README.html for format and options
<apachelogger> for our KDE branches you would have the option merge = True (since they are not full-source branches, but packaging only)
<ScottK> apachelogger: I think KNDS may need some adjusting too.
<apachelogger> ScottK: to get rid of arora?
<ScottK> apachelogger: Yes.
<ScottK> I think there was something in there.
<apachelogger> nope, those settings got cascaded from kds
<ScottK> OK
<Stecchino> is it something local on my machine or does the networkmanager systray applet not allow connection to a know wifi network?
<Riddell> works for me
<apachelogger> ScottK: oh, indeed, we have different kickoffrc, so that didn't cascade :)
<Riddell> it should do
<Stecchino> Riddell: I can click on the label of the connection but nothing happends
<apachelogger> ScottK: also add the builddeb default setting to knds
 * ScottK doesn't use it, so whatever.
<apachelogger> ScottK: you do manual bzr exports? Oo
<ScottK> Even worse.
<Stecchino> nm-applet (gnome) works fine
<ScottK> I use diff and patch.
<apachelogger> oh jeez
<lex79> konqueror is the default browser again?
<apachelogger> yes
<lex79> I would like see firefox instead of konqueror :(
<apachelogger> lex79: get it integrated into KDE first
<nixternal> i would hate to see firefox, I would rather see epiphany :)
<nixternal> firefox 3.5 is garbage...I have never witnessed a browser crash so much
<ScottK> Odd.  Never crashes here.
<nixternal> dude, it crashes constantly for me
<ScottK> 64bit?
<nixternal> yup
<ScottK> Right, not here.
 * ScottK would rather have things working than be .02% faster.
<nixternal> lol, and that .02% faster is only the first time it starts up :)
<ScottK> Almost all the hardware I have is 64bit capable, but I've never run it.
<Riddell> Stecchino: wait for the new version ScottK is packaging, then we can worry
<ScottK> It's building in my PPA now.
<ScottK> Riddell: It's probably not too soon to put in the FFe for pw-nm.
<ScottK> OK, didn't crash in the first 5 minutes, so uploading.
<ScottK> Riddell: pw-nm uploaded.
<ScottK> Stecchino: Just uploaded, so it should be available later today after it's built and published.
<lex79> apachelogger: can you upload kdebase-workspace from bzr to fix this bug 416755 ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 416755 in kdebase-workspace "package kdebase-workspace-bin (not installed) failed to install/upgrade: trying to overwrite `/usr/share/kde4/apps/kcmsolidactions/solid-action-template.desktop', which is also in package kdebase-workspace-data" [Critical,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/416755
<lex79> it has 4 duplicates
<JontheEchidna> new kdevelop beta... /me packages
<JontheEchidna> unless somebody already started?
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: she's all yours
<davmor2> Riddell: hello
<Riddell> davmor2!
<davmor2> guys on the ublog app should it show your friends comments?
<ghostcube> O-O
<davmor2> also what happens to everyone else if you try to uncheck the box that says show friends
<ghostcube> karmic needs to get finished :)
<Riddell> davmor2: it should, although it doesn't for me
<davmor2> Riddell: what happens if you go into the setting and disable show friends?
<Riddell> davmor2: boom!
<davmor2> Riddell: let me guess your screen turns black for a second then comes back and you get an error box saying no such directory or something similar?
<Riddell> davmor2: plasma crashes
<Riddell> no error box, although that might be an apport issue
<davmor2> Riddell: it has the apport symbol on the box
<Riddell> yeah so separate issue
<davmor2> Riddell: it appears after every time I uncheck show friends so it could be the plasma crash triggering it maybe
<davmor2> Riddell: what does the ublog app come under again please?
<Riddell> davmor2: kdeplasma-addons
<davmor2> Riddell: ta gonna bug both of those
<davmor2> Riddell: someone bet me to it https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdeplasma-addons/+bug/417477
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 417477 in kdeplasma-addons "Kubuntu ublog app should show friends when logged into your account" [Undecided,New]
<davmor2> bug 405463 even
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 405463 in kdeplasma-addons "plasma-desktop crashed unchecking "Show Friends" in the µBlogging applet" [Medium,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/405463
<maco> davmor2: heck for that matter, it should show *something*
<maco> well, consistently at least
<maco> one of mine shows my own timeline. the other shows squat diddly
<davmor2> maco: I get my own tweets and that's it
<JontheEchidna> could any core-dev sponsor lex's fix for bug 416755?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 416755 in kdebase-workspace "package kdebase-workspace-bin (not installed) failed to install/upgrade: trying to overwrite `/usr/share/kde4/apps/kcmsolidactions/solid-action-template.desktop', which is also in package kdebase-workspace-data" [Critical,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/416755
<maco> davmor2: on one of mine i dont even get that
<davmor2> maco: add it to the bug :)
<maco> done
<sgh> Hi!
<sgh> Can anyone here confirm that kopete does not restart over sessions in latest karmic?
<ghostcube> :( the kernel error still exists and i cant get the one whos responsible :)
<lex79> JontheEchidna: you and me should become core-dev to bring in high Kubuntu :P
<Riddell> couldn't agree more
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: kdevelop tars have been redone
<Riddell> 70064ad0e285d29242a90af3f3c2283f  kdevelop-3.9.95.tar.bz2
<Riddell> 2ee0d124682bb3cbc3f1068389749e0c  kdevplatform-0.9.95.tar.bz2
<Sir-Gon> !
<JontheEchidna> wha
<Sir-Gon> kdevelop has been ported to kde4? :o
#kubuntu-devel 2009-08-23
<JontheEchidna> kde ftp hasn't updated to the latest tar yet :(
<JontheEchidna> Sir-Gon: yep :)
<Sir-Gon> :D
<JontheEchidna> still in beta (beta5 now)
<JontheEchidna> try kdevelop-kde4 in jaunty or kdevelop in karmic
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: don't you have ktown access?
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: nope
<Riddell> ah well, we should fix that
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: try ftpubuntu@ktown.kde.org
<JontheEchidna> 550 EXCESSIVE LOAD failure
<Riddell> ssh?
<JontheEchidna> ftp:// in dolphin
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: ssh ftpubuntu@ktown.kde.org
<JontheEchidna> Permission denied (publickey).
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: what's your ssh public key then?
<JontheEchidna> let me check
<JontheEchidna> 97870010
<Riddell> that's not a public key
<JontheEchidna> oh, that's the fingerprint
<Riddell> cat .ssh/id_dsa.pub
<Riddell> or id_rsa.p
<Riddell> or id_rsa.pub
<JontheEchidna> http://paste.ubuntu.com/257796/
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: try now
<JontheEchidna> yay
<JontheEchidna> guess I gotta break out the scp?
<Riddell> of the sftp:// in dolphin
<Riddell> or the sftp:// in dolphin
<JontheEchidna> more convenient with dolphin
<JontheEchidna> ok, so the latest tarball doesn't build :(
 * JontheEchidna should have done more testing before uploading
<lex79> I think you should reupload new tarball of kdevplatform....
<JontheEchidna> according to svn the code hasn't changed, so I didnt' bother
<lex79> weird :(
<Riddell> should be just the kdevelop tar which changed if I read his e-mail right
<nixternal> exit
<nixternal> err, that won't work :)
<nixternal> detrach screen first, then enjoy the evening :)
<spstarr_coding> nixternal: screen -r ;) you're not allowed to abandon IRC - ever -
<spstarr_coding> ;)
<spstarr_coding> is there no reason Ubuntu/Kubuntu don't just return to Ubuntu with a ballot box in installer to choose KDE or GNOME? (much like the opensuse folks have)?
<spstarr_coding> less additional overhead
<spstarr_coding> because one can install KDE from ubuntu anyway
<ScottK> Was it ever that way?
<maco> spstarr: cd space?
<maco> spstarr: the net install disk lets you choose ubuntu-desktop, kubuntu-desktop, ubuntu-studio, etc. from tasksel in the installer
<maco> ScottK: whats up with policykit-kde? why's kdebase-workspace-bin conflict with it?
<spstarr> so then why do we need to distinguish KDE ubuntu from GNOME ubuntu?
<spstarr> separate websites etc
<maco> for the purposes of the normal install cd
<maco> oh and because there was only ubuntu at one point
<spstarr> yes
<maco> the plan originally didnt include KDE at all
<maco> nor xfce
<spstarr> isn't there enough GNOME specific distributions as there is? i dont really get the point of that
<spstarr> Ubuntu could be different
<spstarr> it could treat KDE and GNOME as equals
<spstarr> it irritates me much that distributions have squeezed KDE so much out
<spstarr> GNOME = C, stripped down, KDE = C++, advanced
<spstarr> just have a ballot install, Advanced users button Beginners button
<maco> when they invent CDs (not DVDs) capable of holding 1.2GB, lemme know
<maco> with just gnome, the ubuntu cd has like 798MB of possible 800MB of cd space in use
<maco> unless you can fit all of kde into 2MB...
<spstarr> geez
<spstarr> stripped?
<spstarr> no debug?
<ScottK> Having an install that fits on one CD is an important design precept for Ubuntu.  No way to fit KDE and Gnome into that.
<ScottK> maco: Dunno.
<ScottK> My guess is it got absorbed.
<maco> huh?
<maco> oh
<maco> the policykit question
<ScottK> Yeah
<spstarr> unless you abandon the LiveCD concept --> LiveDVD :)
<ScottK> spstarr: It's been discussed and decided not to do it.
<spstarr> ugh
<maco> it would assume that all computers have DVD drives
<spstarr> we will get to that point though in modern systems though
<spstarr> your old i586 might not have a DVD
<maco> in a few years, when all the systems that lack DVD drives are gone...
<maco> but ubuntu is supposed to be usable in developing nations
<spstarr> this is true
<maco> it is common here in the US for it to be put on pentium 3 systems for charity
<maco> pentium 3 systems did not come with DVD drives
<spstarr> mine sure didn't :)
<ScottK> Download size and bandwidth is also a significant factor.
<spstarr> in developing countries, yes
<ScottK> Not only there.
 * spstarr installs 'ubuntu-desktop' to get GNOME in Kubuntu, since I need to keep track of what GNOME is doing ;p
<spstarr> im not yet ready to switch from Fedora to Buntu, until the graphics framework for my video card is upstream ;/
<spstarr> so i have it in a VirtualBox
<spstarr> try before i 'buy' ;)
<spstarr> Buntu has changed since i used it in 2006
<ScottK> Better or worse?
<spstarr> better :)
<spstarr> I still long for a 'sid' for Buntu though
<spstarr> Fedora spoils me on rawhide - however - !!
<spstarr> Rawhide has eaten 2 machines of mine recently so...
<spstarr> you get what yo ask for :D
<spstarr> you
<spstarr> i miss my apt/aptitude very much :(
 * spstarr sheads a tear
<ScottK> I want the latest of everything, completely rock solid, totally polished and beautiful, and I want it now.
 * ScottK has asked.
<spstarr> if only the radeon developers were Buntu users/developers
<spstarr> but as soon as things go upstream and API is ready I will switch over
<spstarr> i could build mesa/libdrm/kernel manually but this just gets messy when they dont have a frozen API
<spstarr> i rather focus on KDE development
<nixternal> ScottK: arch is for you then :p
<dtchen> i was going to recommend Mac OS ;)
<spstarr> ScottK: I don't recall Launchpad in 2006 :)
<spstarr> it might have been created but i dont remember
<apachelogger> jefferai: uploading taglib-extras 0.1.6 to ubuntu
<apachelogger> lex79: uploaded workspace
<Mamarok> apachelogger: wow, great !
<Quintasan> wow, new kernel
<ghostcube> ??
<ghostcube> songbird 1.40a rox it notices jackd by default
<ghostcube> woot
<ghostcube> Quintasan, mainline or stock ?
<Quintasan> ghostcube: stock, I can't use mainline since fglrx doesnt work, and ext4 is bugged in jaunty, launchpad bug stated that -15 fixes the problem, but it's about to be tested :P
<Quintasan> s/jaunty/jauntys\ kernel/
<ghostcube> for me mainline bigger than rc5 isnt well at the moment :| my mobo thermal chipset doesnt work
<ghostcube> so iam stay on 2.6.30-5 mainline with my never ending nameserver problem
<ghostcube> and it seems no one knows wth ubuntu pathces to get the nameserver to run on the release kernels
<ghostcube> :D
<ghostcube> i always need to restart my inrterfaces after kde starts
<ghostcube> :|
<ghostcube> eth1 is up and running nameserver from resolvconf not
<ghostcube> oo
<ghostcube> btw Quintasan http://www.picpaste.com/Bildschirmfoto6.jpeg
<Quintasan> GRRR
<Quintasan> -15 isnt fixing ext4
<Quintasan> ghostcube: what's this?
<ghostcube> the screenie ?
<Quintasan> yup
<ghostcube> songbird on my pc connected to jackd
<ghostcube> works fine
<ghostcube> :)
<Quintasan> jackd? omg don't remeber when I last experimented with it
<Quintasan> still that dammned kernel is getting on my nerves
<ghostcube> hehe
<ghostcube> jackd is th best for getting sound out of the linux box
<ghostcube> :D
<Quintasan> mainline works fine with ext4 but no fglrx. and stock works with fglrx but contains bugged ext4 both bugs make system almost unusable :/
<Quintasan> well, let's try jack
<ghostcube> i use the one from an ppa :)
<ghostcube> not the stock one
<ghostcube> -_- my system is something like pimped to death
<ghostcube> :D
<Quintasan> GRRRRR
<Quintasan> -15 is working worse than -14
<Quintasan> random freezes now
<Quintasan> on -14 freezes occured when moving or deleting data
<Quintasan> now I don't even know what cause it to freeze
<Quintasan> WHY!?!?
<ghostcube> -_-
<ghostcube> try the 2.6.30-5 isnt this working with fglrx
<Quintasan> nope
<Quintasan> I have karmic machine next to mine and fglrx kernel module fails to compile
<Quintasan> and it's required to use fglrx :/
<ghostcube> is there no fglrx ppa ?
<ghostcube> or something
<Quintasan> dunno, propably not
<Quintasan> I hope they will get 3d in radeonhd soon
<ghostcube> i have an ppa for an jaunty version
<Quintasan> ghostcube: fglrx?
<ghostcube> yes
<Quintasan> can you give me the link?
<ghostcube> oh and karnmic in the daily release one moment pls
<ghostcube> https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-x-swat/+archive/x-updates
<Quintasan> let me purge x-edgers first
<ghostcube> thats the daily release from x edgers
<Quintasan> so I'm already running newest version?
<ghostcube> no
<ghostcube> x edgers is normal
<ghostcube> the one  i gave you daily
<ghostcube> git
<ghostcube> read x edgers ppa :)
<ghostcube> mentiones in the first paragraph
<Quintasan> Can I use it over x-edgers or it's better to purge the packages?
<ghostcube> uffz
<ghostcube> i have no ide
<ghostcube> *a
<Quintasan> Screw it, it's not like I can't unplug my HDD and copy the files over if it screws something :P
<skreech> JontheEchidna: ping
<JontheEchidna> skreech: pong
<skreech> JontheEchidna: has there been any breakage of kunitnamespace for you on KDE trunk?
<skreech> Bah
<skreech> kunitconversion maespce
<skreech> namespace
<JontheEchidna> I don't run trunk
<skreech> Hmm ok trying to figure out the error kunitconversion is not a valid namespace
<JontheEchidna> I think I saw somethign about that though
<Quintasan> hmm
<JontheEchidna> there's some mess with the conversion lib in kdereview
<Quintasan> what would be better: http://kde-look.org/content/show.php/Device+Manager?content=106051   or devicenotifier with automount?
<ghostcube> Quintasan, tried the ppa ?
<ghostcube> is this working
<Quintasan> ghostcube: looks like I'm already at newest version
<Quintasan> did not show up as upgradeable package
<ghostcube> hmmm ok
<skreech> JontheEchidna: So Not resolved yet? Do you remember the thread?
<JontheEchidna> skreech: nah, just saw a few lines about it in #plasma
<skreech> Does that afect the weather wallpaper?
<skreech> +f
<nixternal> JontheEchidna: any status on kdevelop?
<Quintasan> phew, I almost lost my gpg key :S
<nixternal> i used to do that quite a bit back in the day
<nixternal> now I have my gpg key on 5 machines :)
<JontheEchidna> nixternal: no clue why it fails to build
<nixternal> wonder if it isn't kdevelop's fault, but maybe kdevplatform, as it can't find the config cmake module
<Quintasan> hmm how do you make changes to k-d-s? we vote or what?
<ScottK> nixternal: How's the wifi switch?  It'd be spiffy to get it in before feature freeze.
 * apachelogger has all his keys on a stick and a CD in a lock box at the bank
<nixternal> ScottK: you still haven't tried it yet?
<Quintasan> apachelogger: good idea, I will burn them on CD
<ScottK> nixternal: Is it packaged or just source?
<nixternal> ScottK: I need you to try it since you have bluetooth...just source
<skreech> Quintasan: Put them on a floppy! :)
<nixternal> all you have to do is 'python kairmode.py'
<apachelogger> Quintasan: depends on the change really, usually a question gets poped here, to see if there is consensus, if there is not, it either gets discussed right away or at a meeting
<ScottK> nixternal: OK.  Make me a .deb in a PPA please.  I've very limited time ...
<apachelogger> depending on the intrusiveness obviously
<Quintasan> skreech: no floppy :(
<nixternal> ScottK: roger that...probably later today as I am super busy today
<ScottK> Kubuntu Council has final say if there is a decision needed.
<Quintasan> apachelogger: http://kde-look.org/content/show.php/Device+Manager?content=106051 instead of Device Notifier
<ScottK> nixternal: OK.
<ScottK> nixternal: Just give me  a ping.
<Quintasan> hell, if my box wont hang on pbuilder then ext4 is really fixed in jaunty
<apachelogger> Quintasan: I am against that for technical reasons
<apachelogger> the changes should go into KDE itself rather than forking the applet
<ScottK> apachelogger: +1
<ScottK> I'd like it if it would autohide when nothing was plugged in.
<apachelogger> IMHO there is need for a common implementation of that case
<apachelogger> there is also the keyboard state plasmoid
<apachelogger> which could also use such an autohide feature
<Qwait13> help
<apachelogger> since that one is especially useful for netbooks and would only waste the limited space if no keys are actually active
<Quintasan> I guess I will submit a package to REVU if someone wants it and poke author to talk with KDE
<Qwait13> help
<Qwait13> help
<Qwait13> help
<Qwait13> help
<Quintasan> ....
<apachelogger> meh
<Qwait13> i need help
<apachelogger> obviously
<skreech> Qwait13: Did you try #kubuntu ?
<Quintasan> Qwait13: #kubuntu for asstiance, this is development channel
<Qwait13> хорошо, я покину вас.
<ghostcube> #kubuntu-ru
<ghostcube> ---
<skreech> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<ghostcube> oh this works here too :|
<Quintasan> god damn that ext4
<Quintasan> grrr
<ghostcube> Quintasan, there is an karmic release inside tis ppa i showed you isnt this working on karmic for youre kernel ?
<Quintasan> ghostcube: let me explain, karmics kernel DONT work with fglrx, the kernel module fail to build with kernel from karmic
<Quintasan> ghostcube: same with mainline kernels
<ghostcube> ok and you need 2.6.31x ?
<Quintasan> ghostcube: the only kernel which works with fglrx from repos is jaunty's one which contains bugged ext4
<ghostcube> eeven 2.6.30-5 from mainline isnt working ?
<Quintasan> yes
<ghostcube> this is stable
<Quintasan> from karmic
<Quintasan> and module fails to build
<ghostcube> naah if you install the mainline build 2.6.30-5 the module doesnt load ?
<ghostcube> not the karmic one
<Quintasan> fglrx uses dkms to build kernel module, with mainline it fails to buiild
<ghostcube> hmmm my nvidia dkms works fine -_-
<Quintasan> this is a problem with fglrx not kernel
<ghostcube> hmmm
<ghostcube> had i mention i hate ati -_-
<Quintasan> at least I think so
<ghostcube> my dkms for nvidia worked not before i get a newer packaged one from the repos
<ghostcube> my this is here the same
<ghostcube> may
<duchai_> hello, the fix for this bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdebase-workspace/+bug/416755 is released but that problem still exists.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 416755 in kdebase-workspace "package kdebase-workspace-bin (not installed) failed to install/upgrade: trying to overwrite `/usr/share/kde4/apps/kcmsolidactions/solid-action-template.desktop', which is also in package kdebase-workspace-data" [Critical,Fix released]
<apachelogger> you know, I was just wondering... wouldn't it be possible to reimplment katapult using krunner?
<apachelogger> should be a straight forward project, since it doesn't have to worry about the data gathering anymore, shouldn't it?
* apachelogger changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: apachelogger loves you all | http://www.kubuntu.org/news/karmic-alpha-4 | https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Todo | We need paperKuts! https://launchpad.net/hundredpapercuts
 * apachelogger is wondering why our stop-reload-button-patch from KDE 3 never got applied upstream
<smarter> apachelogger: isn't krunner basically katapult 2.0?
<apachelogger> it looks like crap though :P
<smarter> or in other words, what are you missing from katapult?
<smarter> so you're suggesting improving the theme?
<apachelogger> no
<apachelogger> making it katapultish
<apachelogger> eventually as individual app, bound to alt+spacebar
<smarter> I'm afraid I don't get it :p
<smarter> krunner is an individual app, and the shortcut can easily be changed to alt+space, though I don't see what's wrong with alt+f2
<apachelogger> altf2 is more difficult to grasp
<apachelogger> and I don't want to replace krunner
<apachelogger> all I want is a krunner that looks nice
<apachelogger> which of course comes at the cost of flexibility
<smarter> doesn't that translate to improving/changing the theme?
<apachelogger> yes
<apachelogger> but no
<smarter> you want somr sort of krunner-for-dummy?
<apachelogger> again, krunner stays krunner, with it's awfully looking lineedit and all the buttons
<apachelogger> while katapult ought to do what it always did, look fancy
<smarter> krunner UI is already changeable
<smarter> there's the quicksand thing
<smarter> now called the "task oriented" mode
<apachelogger> again ... katapult should not replace krunner :P
<apachelogger> can repeat that all day long
<smarter> we're not going anywhere :P
<apachelogger> geekthing => altf2 vs. advanceduserthing => altspace
<skreech> apachelogger: You can improve quicksand then
<smarter> exactly what I was suggesting
<smarter> apachelogger: if that is two different user profiles, why do we need two apps? Make an advanced-user UI for Krunner, and the geek will figure out how to get back to the plain-old krunner
<skreech> which as faras I can see has stalled
<apachelogger> when I looked at quicksand it was the crap
<apachelogger> awful code
<apachelogger> seriously awful
<apachelogger> no clue if it improved by entering KDE though
<ScottK> apachelogger: Which is obvious motivation to make lzma work.
<apachelogger> ScottK: I'll be getting bed ready soonish, so no new work until wed
<smarter> I don't even get how quicksand is supposed to work :p
<skreech> It's task oriented :)
<apachelogger> so
<apachelogger> I entered switch user
<apachelogger> which clearly is a task
<apachelogger> and quicksand does not show anything
<apachelogger> failed to match use case
<skreech> apachelogger: But in any case Go ahead take a look to see if it makes more sense to port katapult from KDE3 to KDE4 or to implement a KDE4 interface for krunner
<apachelogger> skreech: the latter for sure
<skreech> Though with katapult plugins you can do things like use Gnome-do plugins as well so that would be an argument for starting with katapult
<apachelogger> after all the krunner core does exactly what made up most of katapult
<apachelogger> skreech: gnome-do plugins?
<apachelogger> isn't that what plasma-runners are anyway?
<skreech> Or whatever else you like
<skreech> apachelogger: Yes but gnome-do already has plugins might as well use them
<skreech>  See plasma using MacOSX widgets
<apachelogger> plugins for what?
<skreech> Flickr delicious etc
<skreech>  gnome-do has a crazy number of optional plugins
<apachelogger> oh
<skreech> Though krunner has kopete integration in Koala ^_^
<skreech> gnome-do would bring pidgin and empathy plugins as well through katapult so there would be more user choice
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> knowing free software the plugins implement UI stuff
<apachelogger> knowing free software gnome-do probably uses python or mono
<apachelogger> knowin free software I either refactor the shit out of gnome-do, or make katapult depend on mono or python and gtk and gnome
<apachelogger> and then, I wonder what the point would be anyway :P
<skreech> it's a plugin
<skreech> if you don't want it don't use it
<skreech> No need to depend on anything
<apachelogger> yeah
<apachelogger> but implement it
<skreech> #katapult if you want to inquire :)
<apachelogger> and why would anyone implement anything if no one is going to use it
<skreech> though Mez is the person you should ask anyway
<skreech> as I said pidgin plugins alone would ensure they get used
<skreech> Lots of people on KDE don't like kopete and use pidgin instead
<apachelogger> my guts say it will be 100% more efficient to just reimplement that as plasma-runner
<skreech> All the gnome-do plugins ?
<apachelogger> the 3 that make sense
<apachelogger> knowing free software 90% of the available plugins are pointless stuff that counts at the very best as poc
<skreech> well if you can do that and document how it's done then the rest should come over as needed
<skreech> yay foss
<apachelogger> as I see it, the better part of runner development is the interaction with $app/$web-api
<skreech> How so?
<apachelogger> cause everything else is handled by plasma anyway
<skreech> well in theory it's handled by the gui
<skreech>  I can use krunner or quicksand and not use plasma
<skreech> well plasma-desktop
<apachelogger> no it is not
<apachelogger> krunner builds upon libplasma
<apachelogger> the abstractrunner class is also part of the plasma namespace, so there is no way you can implement a plasma-runner without using plasma
<skreech> touche
<skreech> Are we packaging the Blackboad desktop for Koala?
<skreech> Nightrose: ping
<Tonio__> hum rekonq is doind pretty well those days...
<skreech> \o/
<skreech> Hopefully we wil have a web browser shotout like we had a Text editor shootout
<Tonio_> I'm just testing the addblock feature patch for arora :)
<Tonio_> works pretty well though
<lex79> apachelogger: can you upload again kdebase-workspace from bzr ?
<lex79> or any core-dev...
<Tonio_> lex79: yep ?
<lex79> Hi Tonio_, kdebase-workspace in bzr...can you upload? :)
<Tonio_> lex79: yep
<lex79> thanks
<lex79> Tonio_: maybe you can look a bit this k3b bug 416890
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 416890 in k3b "[karmic] Latest libk3b6-extracodecs package depends on stripped ffmpeg packages, but not the unstripped ones." [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/416890
<lex79> I think you should rebuild k3b against ffmpeg unstripped version, but not sure
<micmord> lex79: http://paste.ubuntu.com/258232/
<lex79> micmord: thanks, Tonio_ ^^^
<micmord> bug 416890
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 416890 in k3b "[karmic] Latest libk3b6-extracodecs package depends on stripped ffmpeg packages, but not the unstripped ones." [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/416890
<Tonio_> micmord: fixing this
<Tonio_> lex79: uploaded
<lex79> ok thank you
<ScottK> Would someone please ping me.
<Tonio_> ScottK: ping ?
<lex79> ScottK:
<ScottK> Thanks
<ryanakca> rgreening: How did the Dooble packaging go?
<rgreening> ha. not so good. Got sidetracked.
<Tonio_> micmord: hum I don't really get the point of that k3b issue ?
<lex79> someone knows if akonadi-googledata will be in karmic?
<ScottK> Didn't it get uploaded?
<lex79> ScottK: it isn't in archive
<Tonio_> micmord: this has probably more to do with ffmpeg packaging than k3b...
<Tonio_> micmord: deps on libk3b6 are acalculating automatically, so there's nothing I can do to fix them
<Tonio_> ffmpeg lib should have a conditional dep dep between each other, with a meta package or so
<lex79> Tonio_: rebuild k3b against ffmpeg unstripped version is not a good idea ?
<lex79> instead ffmpeg stripped I meant
<Tonio_> lex79: then the opposite problem would appear for someone installing the stripped ones, broken upgrade
<Tonio_> lex79: that's the problem imho :)
<lex79> yes I think :) btw kubuntu-restricted-extras depends on ffmpeg unstripped, and k3b depends on stripped version
<Tonio_> lex79: hum that's not good indeed :)
<lex79> no no :)
<Tonio_> so in this case we can fix that way... let's go
<ryanakca> rgreening: Bummer
<lex79> jtechidna: There is a new tarball for kdevplatform, uploaded it in ktown two hours ago
<ScottK> Would someone please highlight me again.
<jtechidna> ScottK: ping
<jtechidna> lex79: thanks
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: Thanks.
<lex79> JontheEchidna: you can subscribe kde-packager mailing list https://mail.kde.org/mailman/listinfo/kde-packager
<jussi01> ScottK: what are you playing with, re the hilights?
<ghostcube> hmm is there a bug about the notification << i >> not working on kde 4.30
<ghostcube> i cant find any
<Nightrose> skreech: pong
<skreech> Nightrose: What's the story with the openoffice.org dent?
<Nightrose> skreech: ah heh - I was sitting in the vip room at froscon to eat something and asked a girl from open office what she's doing for openoffice - she replied she's basically doing nothing - I was waring my kde shirt and amarok nametag
<Nightrose> then her parents showed up and talked about licensing and some other meh stuff
<Nightrose> then somehow they got to talk about koffice...
<Nightrose> and it went downhill from there
<Nightrose> i don't think they koticed i was sitting right next to them
<Nightrose> *noticed
<skreech> knoticed? :)
<Nightrose> ;-)
<skreech> So out of intrigue. What was the thoughts on koffice?
<Nightrose> yea - anyway - they were quite a weird family...
<Nightrose> basically "it sucks and _I_ wouldn't have allowed to release it in that state"
<skreech> Well how many families have an introduction like "Her parents showed up and talked about licensing" ?
<Nightrose> basically "go back and play - leave the real stuff to the grown ups at ooo"
<Nightrose> haha good point
<skreech> Yeah not too surprised. most of the people who really work on OO.o are paid devs from Staroffice so they really see it as a product
<Nightrose> i don't think they are paid devs - just drank way too much coolaid
<Nightrose> honestly don't think they are devs at all
<skreech> Well that makes me feel better about the whole I do nothing on OO.o then
<skreech> They don't really influence either project
<Nightrose> might be - i dunno - maybe they acutally are high profile OOo people - either way that made a _very_ bad impression
<Nightrose> besides them being really strange people
<Nightrose> but i guess you have to be strange to work on that project...
<skreech> ah well when Koffice blows past them in features in 2 years time it won't relly matter
<Nightrose> ;-) let's see
 * Nightrose has high hopes
<skreech> :-)
<skreech> Ok I'm off
<Nightrose> cya
<ulaas> i did not know where to report.
<ulaas> but i have problme playingback a dvd. ite seems the libdvdcss cannot decrypt. Is it a new protection? anybody seen this lately?
<Riddell> http://fatbuttlarry.blogspot.com/2009/08/kubuntu-logo-mock-ups.html I have to admit those proposed logos are all exceptionally ugly
<lex79> Riddell: launchpad bug 417494
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 417494 in kdebindings "Broken symlink in python-kde4" [Undecided,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/417494
<lex79> Remove kubuntu_06_pykdeuic_install_path.diff fix the bug
#kubuntu-devel 2010-08-23
 * apachelogger thinks kdevelop got too many sidebars
 * apachelogger loves unknown entries in cachegrind logs -.-
<apachelogger> hm
 * apachelogger is wondering why rekonq does not have text alongside icons
 * apachelogger actually knows why, because it is crap, he rather wonders why no one complained about it
<Quintasan> :<
<Quintasan> what was about that Polish blog?
<Quintasan> I can remember Riddell asking about it but I can't remember answering >_<
<apachelogger> launchpad timeout \o/
<Quintasan> Isn't that normal?
<apachelogger> Quintasan: you did answer
<Quintasan> Oh, good
 * apachelogger is worrid that Quintasan does not remember that
<Quintasan> the underlaying cause might be in something I did yesterday but I will keep diplomatic silence about that
<apachelogger> wise choice :P
<apachelogger> not everyone needs to know about us
<apachelogger> oh, I didn't say that in a query :/
<apachelogger> anyone tried kdepim b2?
<apachelogger> amichair: pingy
<amichair> apachelogger: pongo
<apachelogger> s/n//
<apachelogger> pogo++
<amichair> pigy?
<apachelogger> s/g/gg/
<apachelogger> piggy++
<amichair> apachelogggger?
<apachelogger> amichair: did you ever look into policykityifying software-properties?
<amichair> not in depth
 * apachelogger imagines we could build a worker with dbus interfaces like libqapt has ... then just call foo of the worker when save() is called
<apachelogger> supposedly we could still use the same backends, just that writing new settings is carried out via dbus rather than internally
<apachelogger> uhh
<apachelogger> http://eric-ide.python-projects.org/images/eric4-screen-01.png
<apachelogger> this ui is probably even more scary than kdevelop
 * apachelogger hides in the vim help
<amichair> hehe... it's just a couple spare icons
<jussi> a couple? :D
<amichair> or maybe a puzzle game built in. who knows?
<apachelogger> so I started it
<apachelogger> and it opens 4 windows
<apachelogger> \o/
<apachelogger> I clearly underestimated the UX fail here
<apachelogger> The update to 4.4.7 of eric4 is availablePlease ask the Debian maintainer to upgrade the package. 
<apachelogger> terrific
<apachelogger> not only is there a typo, it is also close to useless
<apachelogger> another dialog telling me that eric4 was not yet configured s it is thoughtfully opening the config dialog now
<amichair> apachelogger: need a tissue? I thought you alergic to python stuff...
<apachelogger> now I have that nice config dialog
<apachelogger> which is possibly more horrible than vlc's
<apachelogger> eric4 wurde noch nicht konfiguruert. Der Konfigurationsdialog wird nun gestartet.
<apachelogger> and finally I have a warning about the first dialog
<apachelogger> going QString::arg: Argument missing: ...
<apachelogger> by default the toolbars do not look like in the first screenshot btw
<apachelogger> they are much better
<apachelogger> each logical part got its own toolbar
<apachelogger> now since by default toolbars draw seperators
<apachelogger> ...
<apachelogger> ^^
<apachelogger> http://imgur.com/mSVOF the cosy nice conifg dialog
<apachelogger> http://imgur.com/b68SB checkout the toolbar
<amichair> ouch, wouldn't want to get cozy with him
<apachelogger> so I tried importing software-properties
<apachelogger> "importing"
<apachelogger> I did not find a proper import function so I created a new project where I defined an existing main file
<apachelogger> and now
<apachelogger> it is busy
<apachelogger> I mean
<apachelogger> blocked busy
<apachelogger> the kind where Qt does not get to draw the UI anymore
<apachelogger> apparently importing software-properties was a very bad idea since eric is now dead
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> that did go well 
 * apachelogger kills and purges eric and uses editors again
<apachelogger> oh :O
<apachelogger> amichair: software-properties has apply-on-the-fly?
<amichair> I believe so
<apachelogger> scary
<apachelogger> anyhow python-encoding
<apachelogger> what is python-encoding ... why do I need it ... why does kate complain about it not being available ... where is it?
<apachelogger> kde rev 1144407
<ubottu> http://websvn.kde.org/trunk/?rev=1144407&view=rev | svn://anonsvn.kde.org/home/kde/trunk -r 1144407
<apachelogger> not good
<apachelogger> ah
<apachelogger> fixed for 4.5.1.
<ari-tczew> hey kde developers, konversation notification is not working :( only by indicator applet
<CIA-71> [workspace] sitter * 1167040 * branches/KDE/4.5/kdebase/workspace/systemsettings/app/SettingsBase.cpp Fix bad copy and paste of r1166775 where I lost parentCategory while introducing parentCategory2.
<apachelogger> hmmm
<apachelogger> amichair: I think doing a dbus interface ought to be relatively easy
 * apachelogger starts implementing a SoftwarePropertiesDBus class
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: ssup
<shadeslayer> Riddell: from the rekonq guy who  watches all our strings : http://i18n.kde.org/stats/gui/trunk-kde4/po/rekonq.po/
<shadeslayer> sheytan: sweet
<shadeslayer> oh wait.. you did reply to pano :P
<amichair> apachelogger: I'm actually not all that familiar with either dbus or polkit... but I'm sure you've got it covered :-)
<shadeslayer> ScottK: bug 622364 updated
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 622364 in rekonq (Ubuntu) "FFe: rekonq 0.5.80" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/622364
<apachelogger> amichair: I only got knowledge of dbus :P
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: it looks like bug 622506 is trying to install koffice-kde4 backports from intrepid on a lucid machine :s
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 622506 in koffice2 (Ubuntu) "package koffice-data-kde4 (not installed) failed to install/upgrade: trying to overwrite '/usr/share/icons/oxygen/16x16/actions/object-order-back.png', which is also in package oxygen-icon-theme 4:4.4.2-0ubuntu2" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/622506
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: yeah, but I want to be sure
<apachelogger> maybe some weird upgrade foo is going on
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: you have a bug for me?
<JontheEchidna> hmm, yeah
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: on what?
 * apachelogger has loads of bugs
<JontheEchidna> bug 614699 needs done
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 614699 in qt4-x11 (Ubuntu) "Qt 4.7.0 breaks QX11EmbedWidget" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/614699
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: http://pastebin.com/8JJkP4L1
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: ah that was meant for sheytan ^^
<shadeslayer> oic
<apachelogger> meh
<apachelogger> dbus in pyth0rn is the suck
<JontheEchidna> dbus in Qt is the r0ck
<JontheEchidna> zomg, you've offended the sabdfl
<JontheEchidna> now we'll never get our own Kubuntu Kunicorn :(
<apachelogger> well, it would have a pyth0rn anyway, so I rather not have one :P
<shadeslayer> hehe
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> interface naming in SoftwareProperties is inconsistent
<apachelogger> there is backup_apt_conf but write_config
<apachelogger> apparently both affect the apt config file though
<JontheEchidna> http://simplest-image-hosting.net/jpg-0-plasma-desktoplt1544
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: aha! see KUrl wasnt empty before : http://reviewboard.kde.org/r/5049/diff/4-7/#index_header
<shadeslayer> i just have to find a way to read that value
<shadeslayer> without using uiLocation
<apachelogger> why would you need to do that at all?
 * apachelogger sends cookies to JontheEchidna
<shadeslayer> hmm
<shadeslayer> good question :P
<apachelogger> oh lolz
<shadeslayer> JontheEchidna: nice
<JontheEchidna> found it a bit weirdish that the ratings painter was in Nepomuk, but oh wells
<JontheEchidna> I'll have to make that its own sortable column sooner or later
<apachelogger> https://twitter.com/UPS_EUROPE/status/21910282472
<apachelogger> never rant about UPS on twitter ^^
<JontheEchidna> THEY ARE COMING FOR YOU
<apachelogger> interesting customer relations though
 * apachelogger finds that very awesome
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: I do not think it should be columned
<ulysses> JontheEchidna: nice
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: how would one sort though?
<apachelogger> as I said the other day, I would paint custom delegates and just one coulm n containing thouse
<apachelogger> than somewhere at the top have a button Sort By
<apachelogger> that opens a dropdown
<apachelogger> where user can select by-rating
<JontheEchidna> this is a custom delegate, btw. Totally 100% painter'd
<apachelogger> via one-column header he can then influence acendeing vs decending (or probably something else than the header since that also looks silly)
<JontheEchidna> I was thinking of hiding the header if I wasn't going to use it for anything
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: well, then, just drop the column and stuff everything into the delegate
<apachelogger> a mixture of kpk and what software center does and you should easily be supreme to both
<JontheEchidna> I'll admit, I did sort've steal kpk's delegate for this :P
<apachelogger> well, it is surely a good starting point from a techinical POV ^^
<JontheEchidna> yeah, it's also extendy, so I can put the "more info" and "install" buttons in the  extendy part like software-center
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: I think if you want to compete with USC you will need to use a lot of the theming and drawing techniques available in Qt
<apachelogger> after all USC is using web parts IIRC ^^
<JontheEchidna> they actually scrapped the web parts in maverick
<apachelogger> so it would only be fair to play the Qt does proper stylesheets right inside the widgets card ;)
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: ah, not the worst idea
 * apachelogger imagines web parts have accessibility problems
<JontheEchidna> and themability/consistency issues too
<apachelogger> *nod*
<JontheEchidna> zomg!! http://simplest-image-hosting.net/jpg-0-plasma-desktopzs1544
 * apachelogger apparently is creating dbus connections for every function in SoftwareProperties -.-
<JontheEchidna> the phantom app
<apachelogger> we could make the whole KDE UI run on dbus ;)
<amichair> apachelogger: what's the advantage of using dbus here?
<apachelogger> in fact, maybe that would not be the worst idea for future cross-toolkit projects
<apachelogger> amichair: none for the reading part, for the writing part however, since we can start the dbusinterface as root and have the UI talk to it via dbus
<apachelogger> that way the UI does not have to run as root
<apachelogger> OTOH...
<apachelogger> if we make a compete dbus based interaction we could redo the UI in C++ ;)
<JontheEchidna> oha, the phantom app is not a desktop menu
<JontheEchidna> *desktop file
<apachelogger> scary
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> hmmmmm
<apachelogger> amichair: maybe that will not work
<apachelogger> libpolkit-qt probably has no pyth0rn bindings
 * apachelogger looks
<JontheEchidna> I looked in to that once
<JontheEchidna> I think that technically the bindings are there
<JontheEchidna> but there was a lot of cmake magic that doesn't work with python
<JontheEchidna> (KAuth)
<apachelogger> hmmmmm
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: with kauth we need a helper, do we not?
 * apachelogger is also wondering how that would work with python
<apachelogger> -.-
<JontheEchidna> right, polkit apps need helpers that are run as root
<apachelogger> python is made out of headache
<JontheEchidna> though presumably you could use the regular policykit bindings and you'll get Qt frontend in KDE
<apachelogger> apparently there are no regular bindings
<apachelogger> dbus is the only way to go
<apachelogger> unless google is lying ot me
<apachelogger> *to
<apachelogger> we could also write a library to stack ontop of the software properties base classes
<JontheEchidna> aptdaemon uses policykit bindings: http://pastebin.com/B57KSkzg
<apachelogger> or just rewrite sp altogether :P
<JontheEchidna> import policykit1
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: look http://lastfm.dontdrinkandroot.net/
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: is it just me or is python code always ugly? :P
<JontheEchidna> :P
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: whut is it?
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: have a look
 * apachelogger gets grumpy
 * shadeslayer gives unicorn to apachelogger
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: I am not lastfming anymoar
<apachelogger> lastfm plugin of amarok is too fat
<shadeslayer> whai!
<shadeslayer> oh
<shadeslayer> use clementine then :P
<shadeslayer> clementine is the win
<apachelogger> clementine depends on gstreamer
<apachelogger> that is fail
<shadeslayer> whut no
 * shadeslayer runs to dpkg
<shadeslayer> NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
<shadeslayer> i shall reformat my system to get that buggy stuff out
<shadeslayer> back to amarok it is
<apachelogger> !find policykit1.py
<ubottu> File policykit1.py found in python-aptdaemon
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: ^
<apachelogger> told ya :P
<JontheEchidna> lol
<apachelogger> mvo that sneaky robot wrote a wrapper around it
<apachelogger> ah it was glatzor
<ulysses> Kopete forgets the accounts, and won't open if I click on the message indicator
<shadeslayer> ulysses: yeah i see that too :(
<KukuNut> amarok 2.3.2 beta in maverick? 5days ago?
<shadeslayer> KukuNut: its in ppa
<KukuNut> which one?
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: maybe I could steal it for sp
<apachelogger> but I wonder if it is worth all that crap :P
<apachelogger> a rewrite would be so much better *hint*hint*
<apachelogger> only some 4k sloc, that is like 2.5k in Qt ;)
<JontheEchidna> :P
<KukuNut> shadeslayer: those are lucid..looking for the maverick
<shadeslayer> KukuNut: same thing for mav
<shadeslayer> seems amarok didnt survuve a FFe
<shadeslayer> or it wasnt filed
<KukuNut> shadeslayer: ok..ty
<apachelogger> holy french fries
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: that python dbus stuff in combination with polkit is super gross
 * apachelogger now feels unwilling to do that 
<apachelogger> amichair: if you feel like fiddeling with policykit in pyth0rn, I have a dbus interface for sp ready...
<amichair> apachelogger: unfortunately, I don't have too much free time these days :-(
<apachelogger> amichair: well, should you ever ... ;)
<apachelogger> before I have rewritten it in cpp or ruby :P
<amichair> apachelogger: but thanks :-)
<JontheEchidna> http://simplest-image-hosting.net/jpg-0-plasma-desktopmo1544
<JontheEchidna> it's all extendy
<JontheEchidna> <3
<JontheEchidna> akonaditray has artificially high popcon stats :P
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: your use of informal strings is worse than apachelogger's :)
<JontheEchidna> :)
<JontheEchidna> at the least, they have proper accelerators :P
<apachelogger> lol
<apachelogger> love it
<txwikinger> Does anything in KDE uses the virtuoso database server?
<Riddell> yes
<txwikinger> Ah.. then maybe I should not kill it :D
<txwikinger> Interestingly apt-rdepends did not show me any dependencies
<JontheEchidna> apt-cache rdepends virtuoso-minimal
<Riddell> shadeslayer: did you do the bluedevil MIRs?
<shadeslayer> yeah.. i posted them linkies to you
<Riddell> shadeslayer: rekonq uploaded by the way
<shadeslayer> bug 622243 and 622245
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 622243 in bluedevil (Ubuntu) "[MIR] bluedevil" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/622243
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 622245 in libbluedevil (Ubuntu) "[MIR] libbluedevil" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/622245
<shadeslayer> Riddell: \o/
<Riddell> shadeslayer: how about the bluedevil FFe?
 * shadeslayer points above 
<shadeslayer> oh
<shadeslayer> FFe
<shadeslayer> sure why not
<Riddell> a while different bug needed :)
<Riddell> point out that upstream requests it
<shadeslayer> just bluedevil?
<shadeslayer> or libbluedevil as well?
<Riddell> yes, one bug can count for both for this one
<shadeslayer> alright then
 * shadeslayer gets his tools and starts hacking
<shadeslayer> Riddell:   * Change arch from linux-any to any since Soyuz is behind the times << do i change it back to linux-any ?
<shadeslayer> im not sure what linux-any does
<Riddell> it's a debian-ism to stop it compiling on hurd or kfreebsd or whatever
<shadeslayer> also theres no tagged rc3 for libbluedevil
<Riddell> shadeslayer: are you packaging a new release?
<shadeslayer> Riddell: err... bluedevil
<shadeslayer> so that someone else doesnt have to do it :P
<Riddell> but is there a new upstream release?
<shadeslayer> Riddell: http://www.afiestas.org/bluedevil-1-0rc3-released/ << just bluedevil i think
<shadeslayer> theres a 1.7 tag
<Riddell> 1.7 tag?
<Riddell> it says git checkout v1.0-rc3
<Riddell> anyway, great, get that packaged, then file the FFe, then we can put it on the CD
<shadeslayer> Riddell: 1.7 tag for libbluedevil :)
<shadeslayer> so just bluedevil i guess
<Riddell> yeah
<shadeslayer> and what about linux-any ?
<shadeslayer> do i revert back to linux-any or keep it
<Riddell> keep the change
<Riddell> dunno if soyuz supports it yet
<shadeslayer> ok
<JontheEchidna> haha http://failblog.org/2010/08/20/epic-fail-photos-sign-win-4/
<shadeslayer> lol
<shadeslayer> need some help with this cmake magic :P
<shadeslayer> install(TARGETS bluedevilaudioactionplugin DESTINATION ${PLUGIN_INSTALL_DIR}) << new bluedevil sourc has this in src/audio/CMakeLists.txt
<shadeslayer> and one of our patch does : +install(TARGETS bluedevilaction DESTINATION ${LIB_INSTALL_DIR}/bluedevil)
<shadeslayer> wait no
<shadeslayer> http://pastebin.com/wyx0b0sR : patch ( see the actionplugins/CMakeLists.txt part ) and the current file http://pastebin.com/pkvqW7QT
<shadeslayer> im a fool.
<Quintasan> shadeslayer, yofel: Unfortunately I'm forced to go to France for some sort of a wedding and I will not be around tomorrow to 4th in the worst case scenario, I think I will be available via email and jabber sometimes
<Quintasan> from tomorrow*
<shadeslayer> ouch :(
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: we shall keep the neon lights on
<shadeslayer> otoh.. have fun in france :)
<Quintasan> haha
<Quintasan> fun on a wedding?
<Quintasan> bah
<Quintasan> I'm going to take a skateboard with me to avoid "OMG HOW BIG HAVE YOU GROWN"
<shadeslayer> hehe :P
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: i always get that :P
<Quintasan> Sure it's nice in a while but not constantly from over 100 people at once :S
<shadeslayer> i just go to weddings to hit on girls :P
 * Quintasan hopes there will be some good one
<Quintasan> ones*
<shadeslayer> thats why i said... have fun 
<Quintasan> Dohohoho, I will do my best, I have only two options.
 * shadeslayer goes omgwth
<shadeslayer> aha!
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: i just did : quilt poop -av :P
<Quintasan> ...
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: now your source got all dirty
<shadeslayer> haha :D
<rbelem> hey apachelogger, Riddell 
<rbelem> apachelogger, Riddell, I just filed a bug for that patch https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdebase-workspace/+bug/622871
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 622871 in kdebase-workspace (Ubuntu) "startkde lacks support for plasma-mobile" [Undecided,New]
<shadeslayer> Riddell: bug 622880 
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 622880 in bluedevil (Ubuntu) "FFe: bluedevil" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/622880
<shadeslayer> will upload packages as soon as it finishes building here
<shadeslayer> ( and im still following the -XbuildY-  versioning )
<shadeslayer> and bluedevil uploaded 
<shadeslayer> ScottK: Riddell asked me to file a FFe :P
<shadeslayer> and bluedevil builds fine in cowbuilder btw
<maco> shadeslayer: the Doctor only goes to weddings for the dancing
<shadeslayer> why do you drag the doctor into this :P
<shadeslayer> maco: ^
<ulysses> something old, something new, something old
<ulysses> s/old/blue/
<maco> ulysses: you forgot borrowed
<ulysses> oh, that's important!
<ulysses> Geronimooooooo
<sheytan> Hey guys. Anyone knows if ofirk showed up here today? ;)
<maco> he /quit 23 hours ago
<shadeslayer> sheytan: hes on gtalk
<shadeslayer> hes always on gtalk actually :P
<sheytan> shadeslayer, well, if he isn't here he might be busy ;)
<shadeslayer> yeah :0
<shadeslayer> :)
<shadeslayer> so much work and im sleepy
<shadeslayer> time for Coffee
<shadeslayer> sheytan: ^
<sheytan> shadeslayer, yep :D
<shadeslayer> your wish was fulfilled :p
<sheytan> the gods of free software are listening :D
<shadeslayer> hehe :P
<Riddell> hi rbelem, thanks, I'll get to that in a bit
<rbelem> Riddell, cool :-)
<Riddell> shadeslayer: bluedevil FFe approved and moved into main, new version uploaded, your version number was wrong should be -0ubuntu1 not -0build1
<Riddell> thanks for doing that
<shadeslayer> i was in 2 minds about the version, but went with -0build1 ....
<Riddell> shadeslayer: always use -0ubuntu1 for ubuntu packages
<Riddell> -Xbuild1 is when it's from debian but we need to rebuild for some reason but there are no changes compared to debian
<shadeslayer> oh
<sheytan> Hey guys
<sheytan> we need feedback
<ofirk> hi :)
<Riddell> hi sheytan 
<sheytan> http://a.imageshack.us/img820/8484/kubuntu1.jpg this one
<sheytan> http://a.imageshack.us/img375/8484/kubuntu1.jpg
<sheytan> this one
<sheytan> http://img819.imageshack.us/img819/8484/kubuntu1.jpg
<sheytan> or this one ;D
<ofirk> there are only ideas, not real and final design :)
<sheytan> yep ;)
<sheytan> the thing is, to leave the bread crumb only on 'home >> kubuntu' and make the current visiting page with blue text, or add the current visiting [page to the bread crumb
<Riddell> second one at a quick preference
<sheytan> anyone else? :D
<shadeslayer> second one from me as well
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: i might as well apply for kubuntu-dev along side you i think :P
<shadeslayer> i miss lex79 tho
<Riddell> shadeslayer: does http://www.bbc.co.uk/ work for you in rekonq?
 * shadeslayer does looky
<shadeslayer> Riddell: what doesnt work specifically ?
<Riddell> it doesn't load
<Riddell> nothing appears
<shadeslayer> oh
<shadeslayer> well works for
<shadeslayer> +me
<Riddell> ok
<shadeslayer> try disabling adblock
<Riddell> maybe they just realised I haven't paid my licence fee :)
<shadeslayer> there were some adblock fixes in git
<Riddell> shadeslayer: ooh that fixed it
<shadeslayer> and they havent made their way into 0.5.80
<shadeslayer> yeah
<shadeslayer> fixed in git ;)
<Riddell> great
<Riddell> I can continue not to pay my TV licence fee :)
<shadeslayer> hehe :P
<shadeslayer> do you like the smooth scroll stuff? :D
<Riddell> what's that?
<shadeslayer> open a page > scroll
<shadeslayer> the scroll isnt jerky... its smoothed out
<shadeslayer> ( i think this is a feature in konqueror as well )
<Riddell> I don't notice anything especially smooth
<shadeslayer> 0.5.80 right?
<Riddell> yes
<Riddell> I seem to have gained some default bookmarks
<shadeslayer> uh oh
<shadeslayer> that isnt good is it now
<shadeslayer> theres a patch to fix that, i have no idea how you still have those bookmarks
<shadeslayer> also, id suggest your remove your rekonqrc and .kde/share/apps/rekonq folder
<shadeslayer> theres a bit of a GUI issue with the old and new config files since we moved to new XMLGUI 
 * shadeslayer just reviewed the logs of lex's kubuntu-dev application + grilling 
<shadeslayer> Riddell: any idea where lex has wandered off too ? :P
<Riddell> shadeslayer: dunno, I've not heard from him
<shadeslayer> me neither :(
<Riddell> shadeslayer: want to send him an e-mail?
<shadeslayer> sure thing, lets find out
<shadeslayer> sent him a short email... lets see what happens
<JontheEchidna> Last I heard lex was on vacation
<shadeslayer> yeah.. but that was a looong time ago
<shadeslayer> ScottK: bazinga! bug 622984
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 622984 in kmymoney (Ubuntu) "FFe: Sync kmymoney 4.5-1 (universe) from Debian experimental (main)" [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/622984
<shadeslayer> thanks to a pretty good hack by tumbleweed :P
<shadeslayer> oho!
<shadeslayer> Riddell: seen this http://www.jonobacon.org/2010/08/23/11-04-ubuntu-developer-summit-announced/
<shadeslayer> http://uds.ubuntu.com/ << isnt that JTE and nixternal in the first slide?
<shadeslayer> kubuntu sticker++
<Riddell> nope, it's shtylman and rgreening
<Riddell> but they look similar to jon and nixternal :)
<shadeslayer> hehe :P
<shadeslayer> ah yes.. now i see...its rgreening on the right :P
<shadeslayer> anyways.. we made first slide :P
<shadeslayer> kde svn-- :?
<shadeslayer> :/
<Riddell> seele thinks we're all going to get swept up in a hurricane at UDS
<Riddell> shadeslayer: going to apply?
<shadeslayer> hehe
<shadeslayer> Riddell: already did
<maco> Riddell: yes she told me that
<shadeslayer> i applied the day summit.ubuntu.com said somthing about a N release :P
<maco> at the party, she asked where its going to be and i said orlando and she goes "IN OCTOBER? this is why you cant have europeans planning things in the US!"
<shadeslayer> heheh
<Riddell> maco: 4.5 release party?
<dantti_work> :D kpk with debconf works perfectly now :D
<maco> apparently someone once tried to schedule a kde thing for thanksgiving weekend, which had seele explaining that flights would be $2000 and delayed and huge lines in airports and all the americans would have angry parents
<maco> Riddell: yes
<Riddell> dantti_work: ooh, just in time for beta freeze on thursday?
<Riddell> maco: to be fair, who would expect harvest thanksgiving in November?!
<dantti_work> Riddell: well I think yes, I'll try to do some minor fixes and you can grab it again from svn, then I'll finally send an email to the translators
<Riddell> debfx, Quintasan, apachelogger: going to apply for some new blood at UDS? http://www.jonobacon.org/2010/08/23/11-04-ubuntu-developer-summit-announced/
<Riddell> dantti_work: lovelyness
<maco> Riddell: maybe you're far enough north that winter starts in mid-november, but most of the US doesnt get winter til january
<Riddell> maco: umm, january is the last month of winter, what kind of crazy country are you in?
<maco> Riddell: last month? erk? first day of winter is 21 dec
<shadeslayer> Riddell: although i wish that UDS gets postponed by one week :P
<shadeslayer> first week of november would have been sweet
<maco> it snows in january and february here fairly often, and december has like 2 snows surrounded by 20C weather
<shadeslayer> or first 2 weeks of october would have been insanely awesome
<maco> wait hang on...
<maco> Riddell: its warmer here in december than it is there in august sometimes!  O_O
<shadeslayer> i have the holidays during first 2 weeks of October due to Common Wealth Games :P
<nigelb> shadeslayer: which may or may not happen at all!
<shadeslayer> nigelb: but ill still get the holidays ;)
<shadeslayer> owing to the fact that im going to college every saturday
<shadeslayer> if they dont give us those holidays, we will probably have a strike and force them to give us those holdiays
<nigelb> Right.  Strike for holidays.  How appropriate.
<shadeslayer> weve had like one strike.. and due to that we got 2 weeks off :P
 * nigelb lols @ "what kind of crazy country are you in" :p
<nigelb> hrm, perhaps I should sleep.  Its close to 3am and I should be awake at 6.
<shadeslayer> and that was because 20 students were suspended because they stole the tubelight starters because they didnt want to study
<nigelb> \o/
<nigelb> that is crazy
<shadeslayer> nigelb: all of them had contacts in political parties + new channels
<nigelb> you should just break the tubes instead of stealing the starters :p
<shadeslayer> and you can guess which department they belonged too
<shadeslayer> nigelb: lol]
<nigelb> (that makes them out for more time, just FYI)
<nigelb> shadeslayer: mech?
<shadeslayer> yeah :P
<nigelb> Always the mechs ;)
<shadeslayer> so true ^_^
<nigelb> Any random engineering college, wanna find the trouble instigators, looks for the people in mech.
 * shadeslayer had too much of coffee... will stay awake all night looking at KIconLoader APU
<shadeslayer> *API
<nigelb> ok, since I dont have a stash of caffine, I'm going to hit the bed.
<shadeslayer> nigelb: i accidentally poured 4 spoons of coffee 
<shadeslayer> into my milk....
<nigelb> ew
<nigelb> that must've ended up being bitter.
<shadeslayer> nigelb: nah.. i always put extra sugar to compensate :P
<Riddell> rbelem: patch in bzr, presumably you'll need a way to run startkde with that mobile argument?
<shadeslayer> and i like my coffee on the bitter side
 * nigelb likes tea better.
<shadeslayer> anyways.. after 10 mins i was high on caffeine 
<neversfelde> yay, good day
<shadeslayer> nigelb: its 3 AM here :P
<neversfelde> kdo got sponsorship by Hetzner
<neversfelde> and
<nigelb> shadeslayer: you forget that we're int he same country?
 * neversfelde isn't unemployed anymore 
<shadeslayer> oh 
<shadeslayer> wait
<shadeslayer> nigelb: bad tab complete :/
<shadeslayer> was addressed to neversfelde :P
<nigelb> ok, thats a first
<nigelb> shadeslayer: go sleep :p
<shadeslayer> cant :(
<Riddell> neversfelde: what's kdo?  what's Hetzner?  what's the job?
<shadeslayer> toe+caffeine kick 
<neversfelde> Riddell: kdo is kubuntu-de.org and Hetzner is a big provider from germany and they support us for 1 year with a server
<Riddell> cool
<neversfelde> and the job is in the alps :)
<Riddell> ooh, good for canoeing :)
<neversfelde> Riddell: Inn and Mangfall :)
<neversfelde> you're welcome
<neversfelde> so if I ever get a flat till next wednesday :/
<Riddell> neversfelde: hopefully you can still come to UDS? http://www.jonobacon.org/2010/08/23/11-04-ubuntu-developer-summit-announced/
<ryanakca> ScottK: Let me know then you have more kolab stuff
<Riddell> ryanakca: 3.5 packages still to do for kolab no?
<neversfelde> Riddell: I am afraid no holidays for another six month :(
<Riddell> fooey
<Riddell> neversfelde: still have internet access for Kubuntu time?
<neversfelde> Riddell: I hope so, I will only have a netbook available, but you gave me access to your server
<ryanakca> Riddell: Not sure. I was referring to kolabd / dovecot + kolabd. What needs doing for 3.5 packages? I finish work Friday and will have next week off before starting Uni, I can add it to my TODO list for then if you want...
<Riddell> ryanakca: kolabsys have packages for KDE PIM from KDE 3.5 which is the PIM version recommended to enterprise users of Kolab still (and presumably users of other starfleet vessels too)
<Riddell> it would be nice to have them reviewed and put into universe
<ryanakca> Riddell: OK
<Riddell> review Kubuntu meeting logs to get the location I think
<ryanakca> Riddell: Will do
<neversfelde> I upgraded a machine of a friend of mine to LTS, we still have serious Akonadi problems
<Riddell> what happened neversfelde?
<rbelem> cool! thanks Riddell :-)
<shadeslayer> heh.. ubuntu pastebin got a overhall ^_^
<neversfelde> Riddell: ?
<rbelem> rbelem, in the xsession desktop file
 * rbelem kicks rbelem 
<rbelem> Riddell, ^
<neversfelde> Riddell: I did not test your server for packaging, but looks good. So I will still be availabe. In Germany it unfortunatly lasts a few weeks to get yor connection back, so I will be a little bit restricted 
<Quintasan> Riddell: I'll apply, however I think I will be queued until I'm 18 :)
<Riddell> neversfelde: that computer has been reinstalled since so I'll need to recreate your account, just say when you need it
<debfx> shadeslayer: rekonq looks weird when the bookmarks toolbar is enabled: http://imagebin.ca/view/sAudgW.html
<debfx> especially when you don't have bookmarks
<shadeslayer> debfx: new config files
<neversfelde> Riddell: k, I will be off for a few days, but back mid sep, I'll ask you if I need it
<shadeslayer> delete your .kde/apps/rekonq folder
<neversfelde> Riddell: thanks
<shadeslayer> and .kde/share/config/rekonqrc file
<debfx> do I have to delete my config files on every updated? :O
<shadeslayer> no
<shadeslayer> debfx: see we switched to XMLGUI
<shadeslayer> and that is incompatible with older config files 
<debfx> well, then convert my configs :p
<shadeslayer> idk how to :P
<shadeslayer> ill put in a word with adjam :)
<debfx> clearing MainWindow.State in rekonqrc should work
 * shadeslayer notes that in TODO list
<debfx> shadeslayer: thanks
<shadeslayer> debfx: if i forget remind me till i fix it :P
<dantti_work> Riddell: I added a fix into debconf-kde to work better with KPK (so repackaging it is good), I'm going home now and at home I'll try to fix a few things with kpk and it will be ok to be packaged for now :D
<Riddell> great, thanks dantti_work 
<dantti_work> yw
<shadeslayer> Riddell: new patch for kdebase in kde-packager list, its a security vulnerability 
<JontheEchidna> The libdebconf-kde packaging is ready for an MIR (symbols file and all that jazz) but I haven't gotten around to doing it yet...
<Riddell> shadeslayer: ssh
<Riddell> bluedevil in main and on the CD
<ScottK> ryanakca: WIll do.  THanks.
<shadeslayer> ScottK: is kmymoney sync good to go?
#kubuntu-devel 2010-08-24
<shadeslayer> Riddell: lex might return during the weekend.. just when im planning to drop off for a week :P http://pastebin.com/niw2AH12
<Riddell> shadeslayer: tell him to apply for UDS
<shadeslayer> right on
<shadeslayer> sent
 * shadeslayer wonders why his 8085 sim wont run
<shadeslayer> Riddell: when will we get confirmation of our sponsorships?
<shadeslayer> :D
<maco> shadeslayer: they'e /very/ behind this year
<shadeslayer> maco: i dont follow
<shadeslayer> behind as in?
<maco> uds barcelona...confirmation was 2 months before uds. this uds... we're 2 months out right now and they JUST announced sponsorship opening
<shadeslayer> oic
 * shadeslayer hopes it really gets postponed by one weel
<shadeslayer> *week
<maco> cant do that with hotel reservations...
<shadeslayer> nothing bad.. just that itll make my life much easier :P
<shadeslayer> maco: i know...
<shadeslayer> but im hoping for the best :P
<shadeslayer> ok now i have a headache.... @ 5 AM in the morning
<shadeslayer> im going to sleep.. ASM gave me this headache, im sure
<shadeslayer> hahaha
<shadeslayer> Stop to screw up Kubuntu, go to bed is too late for you!!! :D << from lex
<shadeslayer> :P
<shadeslayer> so... cya everybody... in another 3-4 hours
<valorie> I just bought a new HD to use for backup today
<valorie> in advance of global jam this weekend, when I'll upgrade
<valorie> any hints on how best to reformat it in kubuntu
<valorie> and what backup software to use?
<valorie> it's a seagate FreeAgent 1.5T 
<valorie> which I gather isn't very linux friendly
<valorie> off to the library, and then back to googling, I guess
<rbelem> apachelogger, Riddell, ScottK, can you take a look at https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/623137 http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/details.py?upid=8529  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/plasma-mobile/+bug/623142  
<rbelem> :-)
<artnay> I know the translation day was already but I just found this out: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/marble/+bug/623175
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 623175 in marble (Ubuntu) "Marble's translation templates are not up-to-date" [Undecided,New]
<apachelogger> hmmmm
<apachelogger> 25th to 29th that even ought to be possible
<Nightrose> hah
<Nightrose> that's right after the gsoc mentor summit
<apachelogger> Nightrose: you could attend then? ^^
<apachelogger> since you are in the US anyway
 * apachelogger pokes artnay with the invalidstick :P
<Nightrose> apachelogger: i want to be in boston that week tbh to visit jeff but orlando sounds tempting really
<apachelogger> I have no idea where either is
<Nightrose> visiting jeff would be boston
<apachelogger> as long as it is not texas I should be fine supposedly
<Nightrose> but i could possibly do that before the mentor summit
<Nightrose> then mentor summit and then uds
<Nightrose> hmmmmmm
<Nightrose> that would be one insane travel...
<apachelogger> but fun for sure
<Nightrose> i guess so yes
<apachelogger> oh dear, orlando is in florida
<Nightrose> it is - i'd be going east-coast - west-coast - east cost
<Nightrose> -> fun
<Nightrose> :P
<apachelogger> does one get arrested for indecent behaviour in florida? :P
<Nightrose> hehe
<apachelogger> oha!
 * apachelogger needs to get a new passport then
<apachelogger> mine is not valid for travels to the US ^^
<maco> apachelogger: orlando is where disney is
<apachelogger> are we going to do a day trip to disney then?
<Nightrose> ohhhhhhhhhhhhhh
<Nightrose> i'm so going! :D
<maco> we were talking about disney in #ubuntu-devel and slangasek goes "what better epilogue to a free software event than to worship at the altar of perpetual copyright?"
<apachelogger> does one get arrested for indecent behaviour at disney world?
<Nightrose> maco: rofl
<maco> i said i was thinking we go to disney on sunday before uds that way uds can be penancee
<apachelogger> what better epilogue to a free software event by getting sponsored there by a company that sucks free software dry and producing prop software, eh? :P
 * apachelogger better hopes no one reas that or sponsorship is out of question :P
 * Nightrose huggls apachelogger
<Nightrose> ;-)
<apachelogger> \o/
 * apachelogger rehuggles Nightrose and distributes kisses throughout the chann0l
<Nightrose> wohoooo
<apachelogger> http://disneyworld.disney.go.com/
<apachelogger> uh
<apachelogger> halloween parteee
<Nightrose> ohhhhmy
<apachelogger> fairy treasures!!!!
<apachelogger> omg!!!
<apachelogger> weeeeh
<Nightrose> :D
<apachelogger> http://paste.ubuntu.com/482786/
<persia> Who ends up being the counterparty for the CC-SA-3.0 license if one signs that?
<apachelogger> *shrug*
<apachelogger> pfff
<apachelogger> neversfelde:  ^ can you please drop an opinion on that? :)
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: https://fedorahosted.org/python-slip/browser/slip/dbus/polkit.py looks more convenient than the aptdaemon thing
 * persia suspects that it's a non-actionable agreement without that information, such that it doesn't matter if one signs or not (as one hasn't released rights to any specific counterparty), although I wouldn't be surprised if that wasn't true in some jurisdiction (perhaps with the state as default counterparty or similar)
<apachelogger> persia: it is from the uds sponsorship page
<apachelogger> so supposedly the counterpart is canonical, but that is rather implicit IMHO
<persia> Implicit counterparties are a fuzzy area, and highly jurisdiction-dependent.  That said, it would be bad form to sue someone for your UDS appearance, given the number of audio streams, video streams, photographs, etc.
<apachelogger> I do not like "release any and all claims whatsoever" things of any sort
<apachelogger> !find decorator.py
<ubottu> File decorator.py found in bzr, checkbox, firmware-tools, fso-frameworkd, gnome-orca (and 14 others)
<apachelogger> hm
<persia> apachelogger, Maybe offer an open CC-SA-3.0 license for the representations to the implied counterparty?  I'd be surprised if there was an issue (although I may be mistaken)
<apachelogger> well, since you cannot use the sponsorship without agreeing to above pasted release ... :/
 * apachelogger got polkit in pyth0rn \\o/
<agateau> Riddell: ping
<agateau> Riddell: good news, Konqueror patch to move the throbber to the toolbar got upstreamed
<Sput> agateau: trying to make the dbusmenu stuff work on a distro that isn't kubuntu... is there any daemon or whatever required to make it work with the plasma tray?
<Sput> as plasma seems to ignore it completely
<agateau> Sput: no daemon needed
<agateau> Sput: were kdelibs and kdebase built with dbusmenu-qt support?
<agateau> Sput: it has been made optional recently
<Sput> well, at least cmake tells me it finds the lib
<Sput> no idea how to test if plasma actually uses it
<agateau> Sput: in kdelibs and kdebase?
<Sput> yeah
<Sput> well, it's found and linked against
<Sput> but is there any way to test if it's actually in use?
<Riddell> agateau: yay, well one
<Sput> the KSNIs all export MenuBar/org.ayatana.dbusmenu, but clicking on the Get* methods in qdbusviewer gets me an error
<Riddell> agateau: yay, well done
<agateau> Sput: can you pastebin the error?
<Sput> Unable to find method GetChildren on path /MenuBar in interface org.ayatana.dbusmenu
<agateau> wow
<Sput> same for the other Get* methods
<apachelogger> oh
<apachelogger> Sput: in gnome I now get a quassel tray
<apachelogger> apparently the gnome indicator applet blocked it
<apachelogger> and I get a menu
<apachelogger> and it looks gnomz
<apachelogger> gnomy
<Sput> actually GetProperty and GetLayout work though
<agateau> that's really weird
<Sput> but GetChildren and GetGroupProperties and GetChildren are b0rked
<agateau> GetGroupProperties was broken but got fixed recently
<Sput> apachelogger: so it seems that I did it right?
<Sput> ah, Event is broken too
<agateau> Sput: how do you call GetChildren()?
<apachelogger> http://aplg.kollide.net/tmp/Bildschirmfoto1.png
<Sput> agateau: I'm just clicking on the names in qdbusviewer
<agateau> Sput: I mean which arguments do you pass?
<Sput> agateau: I can't pass any args because qdbusviewer can't find the method...
<agateau> Sput: can you try with d-feet?
<agateau> (it's a gtk equivalent of qdbusviewer)
<Sput> and plasma at least seems to ignore the dbusmenu as it still requests the popup menu here
<Sput> can do
<Sput> agateau: ah, there I can enter params, which should I use?
<agateau> for GetChildren: 0, ""
<agateau> Should give you all properties of all first level items
<Sput> ok, that seems to work
<Sput> so it's just plasma not using it, I guess
<agateau> yes
<apachelogger> Riddell: btw, I think we can port software-properties to policykit for 11.04 ... I just got dbus policy foo working in python
<Sput> apachelogger: ok, that looks pretty much that I did it correctly and it's working on Ubuntu at least
<Sput> including the missing icons :D
<apachelogger> missing icons?
<Sput> yeah, the menu entries don't have icons
<apachelogger> ah
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> gnome
<apachelogger> ...
<apachelogger> :P
<Sput> fixing that would require me rewriting my iconloader
<Sput> nah, that's an issue in quassel, but I'm not sure if I care enough to fix it
<agateau> Sput: so you wrote your own Qt-only KSNI implementation?
<Sput> agateau: yes
<agateau> Sput: interesting...
<Sput> well, only implementing the features I need for Quassel
<Riddell> apachelogger: ooh good
<Sput> and pretty much based on KDE's implementation
<Sput> (ripping out what I don't need, Qtifying the rest)
<Riddell> apachelogger: although doesn't language-selector-gtk alreay use it?
<agateau> Sput: there have been some discussions about getting KSNI integrated into Qt itself
<agateau> Sput: may be we can reuse your work there
<Sput> agateau: yes, I would pay the guy doing that a beer
<apachelogger> Riddell: policykit?
 * agateau does not drink alcohol :)
<Sput> agateau: I'd be very very very glad to be able to throw away my custom implementations of the tray icon and statusnotifier and use QSystemTrayIcon or whatever again
<Sput> it's a messy, buggy thing :)
<agateau> heh
<Sput> since it also includes falling back to the standard tray icon
<Sput> and also supports statusnotifier even if Qt has been built without tray icon support
<Sput> (which could be useful on phones)
<agateau> Sput: yes, I don't like much the way KSNI is implemented, especially the associatedWidget thing
<maco> Sput: why does quassel not remember that ive unchecked the main toolbar in the view menu?
<agateau> indeed
<Sput> agateau: yeah, that's a feature I don't use... since we always have a menu
<Sput> so I could simplify some things
<agateau> Sput: actually the associatedWidget thing is for when you don't have a window
<Sput> agateau: I'd also buy you a nice bottle of local wine for making QSystemTrayIcon dbussy :)
<Sput> or coke!
<agateau> :)
<Sput> it's one of those things that are really really missing... now that Qt has icon theme support
<Sput> btw, how do I get Ubuntu in a virtualbox with display resizing support? I guess I'd need to install the vbox guest additions, but can't seem to find a package
<amichair> Sput: virtualbox-ose-guest-utils
<maco> Sput: virtualbox-ose-guest-dkms and virtualbox-ose-guest-x11
<maco> amichair: that one says "non-X11 guest utils" in the description
<Sput> ah... the Ubuntu Software Center confuses me :)
<Sput> thx
<amichair> that's the one I always used, and it always worked (full integration)...
<debfx> maco: it recommends -x11
 * maco uses apt
<maco> debfx: ahh ok
<Sput> yeah, the -dkms seems to be a transitional package
<maco> Sput: doesnt say that anywhere....
<Sput> my ubuntu software center tells me that :)
<maco> interesting
<maco> its not in the package description
<maco> Description: x86 virtualization solution - guest addition module source for dkms
<Sput> ah, seems like "Transitional package for virtual-ose-guest-dkms" is something else again
<amichair> -dkms says it depends on -utils
<Sput> hmmm, it installed -dkms too
<Sput> ah well, we'll see if it works
<Sput> looks like it.
<amichair> Sput: which?
<Sput> I installed the x11 thingy
<Sput> and that prolly pulled in the other one
<amichair> Sput: well as long as it works :-)
<Sput> yep
<Sput> well, now figure out which packages I need to be able to build quassel... 
<amichair> ah, the -utils also provide shared folders etc. Or so the description says.
<maco> apt-get build-dep quassel
<Sput> ah cool
<Sput> I seem to remember something like build-essentials but couldn't find it :)
<Sput> agateau: any idea why the plasma tray seems to ignore dbusmenu, or how to enable/check for it?
<agateau> Sput: is it using old school tray protocol or KSNI?
<Sput> agateau: it uses ksni
<agateau> Sput: if you get nice tooltips it's KSNI
<agateau> mmm
<Sput> well, without the K :)
<agateau> heh
<Sput> I'm not sure if other apps use dbusmenu either
<Sput> I have no idea how to check that
<agateau> if an app is using ksni, it is also using dbusmenu
<agateau> unless it sets some obscure env var
<agateau> or unless plasma is not built with dbusmenu
<apachelogger> does someone know a bit about polkit?
<Sput> agateau: yes, and I'm suspecting that it doesn't work as intended here, as at least it doesn't work for quassel (which *does* have a dbusmenu in gnome, it seems, so my implementation should be correct)
<Sput> and I can't check other apps
<agateau> Sput: why can't you check other apps?
 * apachelogger just wanted to ask the same thing ^^
<Sput> agateau: because I have no idea how...
<Sput> I mean, how do I see the difference
<agateau> Sput: you can try dbus-monitor
<agateau> it's a command line tool
<agateau> the dbus equivalent of wireshark
<agateau> dbus-monitor interface=org.ayatana.dbusmenu
<apachelogger> Sput: how do you know quassel's dbusmenu does not get used?
<Sput> apachelogger: because it has icons :)
<Sput> also, because ContextMenu is being called
<apachelogger> Sput: in plasma dbusmneu has icons
<Sput> apachelogger: not with my implementation.
<apachelogger> oh
<apachelogger> ic
<Sput> that part isn't implemented yet
<Sput> hmmm, how's the dbusmenu-qt package called in ubuntu?
<agateau> Sput: libdbusmenu-qt2
<Sput> thx
<Sput> I should relearn apt :)
<agateau> and libdbusmenu-qt-dev
<apachelogger> Sput: apt-cache search foo bar :P
 * apachelogger is wondering how to make polkit not query the password for every action
<Sput> apachelogger: what did you have to do to make the tray icon work in gnome?
<Sput> gnome confuses me even more than the software center :(
<apachelogger> Sput: remove the indicator applet
<apachelogger> the mail-like icon in the systray area
<Sput> ah, yeah, that worked
<Sput> ok, dbusmenu works too for quassel
<Sput> so I declare my implementation working and bugfree!
<Sput> ... now fix plasma :)
<Sput> btw, adding support for it was really easy, agateau...only had to instantiate this DBusMenuExporter thingy and add a method to the SNI sbud interface
<Sput> so I guess that tells that libdbusmenu-qt is nicely designed
<agateau> Sput: thanks :)
<Sput> and sbud should have been dbus
<Sput> great. shutting down the vbox made my nvidia go all wonky
<Sput> now I have nice visual distortions all over the screen
<Sput> proprietary drivers --
<apachelogger> eh
<apachelogger> ehhhh
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: why did rekonq loose my settings?!?!?!?
<apachelogger> man
<apachelogger> this thing is so full of crap...
<apachelogger> http://imgur.com/ZZ1An
<apachelogger> toolbar had text alongside icons
<apachelogger> and what is with those bookmarks there
<apachelogger> is it a toolbar or bookmarks bar?
<Riddell> I would imagine it's the Main Toolbar followed by the Bookmarks Toolbar
<Riddell> right click and unlock to check
<apachelogger> aha!
<apachelogger> Riddell: thx
<apachelogger> leaves the question why it is in one row by default
<apachelogger> and why upstream overwrites user settings on upgrade
<Riddell> the transition from hardcoded toolbars to XML GUI ones hasn't gone smoothly for rekonq
<Riddell> there are worse problems I'm sure
<apachelogger> oh
<apachelogger> as long as it stays 
<apachelogger> Riddell: IMHO the applications-other icon is a bit over/miss used
<apachelogger> it is used by KDE for lost'n'found, by kpk and by software-properties
<apachelogger> probably even more
<apachelogger> :/
<apachelogger> doesnt ubiquity use an adapted version?
<Riddell> it's a version with a kubuntu logo on it
<apachelogger> Riddell: I really think we should poke someone to get more diversity
<Riddell> unfortunately kwwii has just disappeared
<emonkey> anyone an idea why there is a little windows with an X (the x from xserver) as icon and if I close it, the whole desktop disappears? (only the windows stay and are usable as normal, krunner worsk normally, etc.)
<Riddell> could be flash
<JontheEchidna> emonkey, Riddell: bug 614699 is what that is
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 614699 in qt4-x11 (Ubuntu) "Qt 4.7.0 breaks QX11EmbedWidget" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/614699
<Riddell> oh yes you pointed that one out a wee while ago
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: please target any bugs you think need it to beta or 10.10 and tag with kubuntu
 * Riddell does so for that bug
<emonkey> I'll check that mom
<emonkey> looks like that ... I don't want to use another ppa, so I'll wait until it's fixed in the normal backports ppa.
<emonkey> Just poke me if I can test something.
<emonkey> the only annoying thing is that notifications are displayed again and again and again ...
 * apachelogger clearly got too much coffee again :S
<apachelogger> @.@
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: do you know of a way to not make polkit request auth for each and every action?
 * apachelogger finds it a bit silly to ask a billion times for authentication when applying the changes ^^
<jussi> apachelogger: I have that when connecting to samba or sftp via dolphin. very annoying. 
<apachelogger> that is another story
<jussi> well could we fix that too?  :D
<apachelogger> jussi: with sftp one uses a key anyway :P
<jussi> apachelogger: sometimes
<apachelogger> _always_
<jussi> no, sometimes.
<apachelogger> there is no reason why one would not want to use a keay
<jussi> grrr, there is reason. and the function exists, so should we not fix it?
<apachelogger> what is the reason :P
 * apachelogger thinks that kde should very much fix it, since they broke it
<jussi> heh
<apachelogger> softwareproperties makes my nose itch -.-
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> Riddell: is there are particular reason it was not derived from a *Dialog class?
<Riddell> well it's an application not a dialogue
<apachelogger> Riddell: well, if it were not alienating itself by doing on-the-fly-apply it would exhibit need for all standard dialog buttons
<Riddell> oh that's because it's a port of the gtk one so I copied the whole UI including on-the-fly-apply
<apachelogger> *nod*
<Riddell> ah hah, JontheEchidna broke kdebase-workspace with his utempter larks in kdelibs
 * apachelogger notes that the backend does not support other paradigms anyway
<apachelogger> toogle functions are evil
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> something is fishy with my dbus service :(
 * jussi sticks another fish down apachelogger's dbus... heheh :D
 * apachelogger pets dbus
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: I guess you'd only use one auth policy for applying changes, and if that passes then apply all changes via the helper
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: that however is a bit awkward if the sysadmin wants to define more fine grided permissions? :/
<apachelogger> either the user gets annoyed or the sysadmin :/
<JontheEchidna> I am wondering which options would need to be fine-grained from and s-p-k perspective
<apachelogger> *shrug*
<JontheEchidna> my point exactly. :)
<apachelogger> popcon :P
<JontheEchidna> one auth for changing popcon, one auth for other things
<apachelogger> ack
 * apachelogger hugs JontheEchidna
<JontheEchidna> :)
<JontheEchidna> you could even set the popcon one to not need auth by default
<JontheEchidna> if security is ok with that I guess
<JontheEchidna> would be nice if popcon was per-user
<JontheEchidna> for e.g. usage
<JontheEchidna> even if installation stats are per-system
 * apachelogger agrees
<apachelogger> :O
<apachelogger> software-properties does seriously funky stuff
<apachelogger> http://paste.ubuntu.com/482894/
<JontheEchidna> O.o
<apachelogger> Riddell: out of the top of your head, would you have a guess what that is necessary for?
<Riddell> deleteing widgets?
<apachelogger> well, yes, but that is part of init
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: known problem, its on my todo :P
<shadeslayer> OH!
 * apachelogger fears it is one of those ever growing todos :P
<shadeslayer> true :P
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: do you have write access to kde FTP servers>?
<apachelogger> no, yes, why?
<shadeslayer> https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=242675 << please test that if you do :)
<ubottu> KDE bug 242675 in general "Rekonq refuses to save files remotely" [Wishlist,New]
<shadeslayer> wait.. that can be any ftp server :/
<apachelogger> right :P
<apachelogger> You can only select local files
<apachelogger> that save dialog is resticted to the local file flag
<apachelogger> obviously
<shadeslayer> i went over the report too quickly :P
<apachelogger> hmm
<apachelogger> no kdebug in pykde :(
<apachelogger> why but why
<apachelogger> WOAH
<apachelogger> hahahaha
<apachelogger> rofl
<apachelogger> sweet
<apachelogger> rekonq is so terrible I might have to call it by its real name and get cencored
<apachelogger> so
<jjesse> i tried using reqonk on my netbook as my main browser and i hate it
<jjesse> would rather use konqueror
<shadeslayer> erm
<apachelogger> say you are at http://api.kde.org/pykde-4.3-api/kdecore/KAboutData.html
<apachelogger> and want to get to KDebug
<shadeslayer> jjesse: why?
<apachelogger> you select the KAboutData and start typing
<apachelogger> like real quick
<jjesse> refresh takes forever
<apachelogger> hit enter enter right away
<apachelogger> and kabooom
<apachelogger> http://api.kde.org/pykde-4.3-api/kdecore/KDe.html
<jjesse> some pages don't load correctly for me (facebook (all the time), google reader gives me issues, some of my work pages)
<jjesse> it seems very slow compared to firefox and chrome
<jjesse> sometimes on my netbook the page flickers as it tries to load
<shadeslayer> jjesse: rekonq version?
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: ^^^^^^ do something about those lost characters
<jjesse> shadeslayer whatever is in current up to date maverick
<jjesse> just haven't had time to post to mailing list yet
 * shadeslayer checks if 0.5.80 built
<jjesse> everything was up to date as of 8pm EST
<jjesse> on  my netbook
<jjesse> i dont know if having only 1 gb of RAM affects it or not
<shadeslayer> hehe LO
<shadeslayer> :P
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: i still dont understand your bug :(
<shadeslayer> i opened the KAboutData api page > searched for KAboutData and it works fine
<apachelogger> not searched
<apachelogger> read again
<apachelogger> manually change the url
<apachelogger> or quickly search for superfloss 
<apachelogger> google will come up with superflo
<apachelogger> rekonq constantly looses the last 1 or 2 characters of quickly entered input
<shadeslayer> oic
<shadeslayer> lemme check
<Riddell> that might only be the case with !English
<shadeslayer> oh...in that case i cant say, i use english and it works for me ( typed my password in urlbar as its the fastest thing i can type :P )
<shadeslayer> jjesse: what does apt-cache policy rekonq say ?
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: asdf<enter>
<apachelogger> most of the time I can reproudce it with that
<apachelogger> maybe I am just too quick a typer :S
<shadeslayer> works for me :(
<apachelogger> doesnt here
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> oh dear
 * apachelogger just deleted his dbus stuff -.-
 * Riddell removes k3bsetup from system settings, silly place to put it
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: works for other people in #rekonq as well
<apachelogger> that does not change the fact that it is not working for me, does it?
<shadeslayer> hehe :P
<shadeslayer> Riddell: can you sync kmymoney? bug 622984
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 622984 in kmymoney (Ubuntu) "FFe: Sync kmymoney 4.5-1 (universe) from Debian experimental (main)" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/622984
<Riddell> shadeslayer: voila
<shadeslayer> thanks :D
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: thanks Mr. archive man
 * Riddell doesn't use a title
<Riddell> just plain Archive Man will do :)
<JontheEchidna> :)
<shadeslayer> hehe :)
<agateau> It's a Bird... It's a Plane... It's Archive Man!
<shadeslayer> would QX11Embed also be responsible for the nasty flash bug with rekonq, where a nasty X11 window comes up when playing flash vids?
<shadeslayer> ^ seems i used nasty twice :P
<Riddell> yes most likely
<JontheEchidna> ^yes, most likely
<JontheEchidna> ha
<shadeslayer> good :D
 * apachelogger has itchy nose again
<apachelogger> bleh
<apachelogger> enough pyth0rn for today
<apachelogger> ohhhh
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: kubuntu-bugs subscribed to rekonq
<CIA-71> [libqapt] jmthomas * 1167407 * trunk/kdereview/libqapt/src/worker/org.kubuntu.qaptworker.policy Allow all active users to check for updates, as aptdaemon now does
<JontheEchidna> it wasn't? :s
<apachelogger> no
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: and qtwebkit-source too
 * apachelogger pokes shadeslayer with https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/rekonq
 * shadeslayer looks
<JontheEchidna> ^now there's no reason muon can't handle refreshing repos after using s-p-kde
<JontheEchidna> I was letting s-p-kde do that through qapt-batch since s-p-kde was already running as root and letting muon do it would just throw another auth dialog at you after you had already had to do one to launch s-p-kde
<JontheEchidna> smart polkit policies++
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: you mean if started from within muon would carry out the refresh?
<JontheEchidna> Hmm, let me go through the steps
<JontheEchidna> as you know, s-p-kde has a --dont-update flag so that package managers can do the updating themselves
<apachelogger> aye
<JontheEchidna> but
<JontheEchidna> to launch s-p-kde you have to give the password
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: one is fix released and one is incomplete/fix released ( marked as incomplete for now )
<JontheEchidna> since you didn't launch muon as root
<JontheEchidna> using this flag would mean that muon would have to ask you for your password
<JontheEchidna> but since s-p-kde is already running as root, it can launch qapt-batch in its own refresh routine without qapt-batch asking for permissions
<JontheEchidna> therefore the smart thing to do before I changed it so that any active user can refresh packages was to let s-p-kde do the refreshing by launching a root'd qapt-batch
<apachelogger> why does qapt-batch ask for permission if it is executed as root?
<JontheEchidna> it doesn't
<apachelogger> oh
<apachelogger> without ^^
<JontheEchidna> that is why I wasn't letting muon handle things
<JontheEchidna> right
<JontheEchidna> but now that any non-remote user can update the cache, a double password annoyfest is no longer a concern
<apachelogger> ah
 * apachelogger gets it
 * apachelogger finds that nifty
<apachelogger> The following errors were encountered:
<apachelogger> Object: , name: u'https'
<apachelogger> launchpad <3
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: that letter loosing annoys me towards blood rage mood
<Riddell> NCommander: did you say you had a fix for python-qt issue but then kdebindings got stuck on smoke?
<Riddell> or did I just make that up?
<NCommander> Riddell: I had a fix or pykde4, but smoke is stil broke
<NCommander> Riddell: I've linked dyfet to it, I think I pinged you with a link 
<apachelogger> timeout \o/
<Riddell> NCommander: so we could just disable smoke on arm?
<Riddell> we've done that before
<NCommander> Riddell: sure, but I have no time to test it
<apachelogger> Riddell: do we still need skim?
<Riddell> apachelogger: dunno, ask a chinese person
<apachelogger> chinese persons: do we still need skim?
<Riddell> freeflyi1g: ^^
<apachelogger> Riddell: I think skim only works with KDE 3 anyway
<apachelogger> The following errors were encountered:
<apachelogger> Object: , name: u'https'
<apachelogger> well then
<Riddell> how do I find the URL for an advanced search on launchpad bugs (so i can save it)?
<Riddell> oh wait, it suddently worked
<maco> apachelogger: ibus replaces skim
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: :(
 * maco isn't chinese but does frequently type in japanese
<maco> (or at least more frequently than you do :P)
 * apachelogger is either more grumpy than usual or everthing is going to shoot
<maco> Riddell: um it shows up in your address bar and you copy and paste?
<maco> i think you can subscribe to advanced searches too to get emails when something new matches it
<shadeslayer> hehe :P
* Riddell changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu, making your PC friendly | https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Todo | Milestoned bugs tagged Kubuntu http://tinyurl.com/33p7vu3
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: I think that the lost-letter-bug is coming from the incredible laggingness rekonq's addressbar exhibits here
<apachelogger> it is like typing on chewing gum
<shadeslayer> ew
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: i hope you have 0.5.80
<apachelogger> yes I do
<apachelogger> and yet it is crap
<apachelogger> go figure
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: join #rekonq > catch adjam when he comes in > tell him :P
<apachelogger> grrrrrrrr
<shadeslayer> because i cant figure it out :(
<apachelogger> maco: skim is a KDE config UI for scim I understand
<apachelogger> and scim is still around
<apachelogger> so I wonder if skim is still usefu
<apachelogger> l
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: btw did you try resetting the config files for rekonq? namely .kde/share/apps/rekonq and .kde/share/config/rekonqrc ?
<shadeslayer> we really do need a script to port those over :(
 * apachelogger blinks
 * apachelogger gets his stress ball and sits down on the chair next to Nightrose to watch her work
 * Nightrose looks at apachelogger and feels watched
<apachelogger> Nightrose: :*
<Nightrose> :*
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: what do you make of bug 575497
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 575497 in kdeedu (Ubuntu) "package libmarble4 4:4.3.2-0ubuntu1.1 failed to install/upgrade: " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/575497
 * shadeslayer is sad because he does not have kubuntu splash anymore
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: I don't really see a reason for a sudden failure, but I do know that straight 9.04 -> 10.04 is not supported
<apachelogger> not officially but scott wanted as good support as possible ;)
 * Riddell uploads a new plasma-widget-networkmanagement snapshot
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: :O .... qtcreator does not have ctrl+G shortcut? 
<apachelogger> what?
<shadeslayer> in qtcreator i cannot go to a specific line ... i need the ctrl+g shortcut to do that
<apachelogger> qthelp://com.nokia.qtcreator.200/doc/creator-keyboard-shortcuts.html
<emonkey> Sorry for asking, hope I don't annoy ... bug 614699 is fixed in 10.10, will it be fixed in the backport ppa too?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 614699 in Kubuntu PPA "Qt 4.7.0 breaks QX11EmbedWidget" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/614699
<maco> apachelogger: oh i thought skim was a full separate scim-for-kde not just a config ui. but if ibus is shipped by default, not scim, no need for skim by default
<apachelogger> well, I was wondering about booting it from the archives ;)
<Riddell> skim is also a UI for scim's backend
<Riddell> it's in universe
<Riddell> emonkey: if someone fixes it, debdiffs welcome
<maco> apachelogger: oooh
<maco> Riddell: new nm plasmoid? but the old one worked!
 * maco can look forward to broken network when getting home -_-
<Riddell> maco: well this one works better (I hope)
<maco> thats not how network manager works!
<maco> see they get it working for one release, then they break it for the next two...
<shadeslayer> ^ true
<apachelogger> d'oh!
<shadeslayer> setting 613636 to confirmed
<shadeslayer> bug 613636
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 613636 in plymouth (Ubuntu) "Kubuntu Maveric ISOs show purple "Ubuntu 10.10" boot splash instead of the blue Kubuntu one." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/613636
<apachelogger> kubuntu one?
<apachelogger> :P
<CIA-71> [libqapt] jmthomas * 1167435 * trunk/kdereview/libqapt/src/worker/ (org.kubuntu.qaptworker.policy worker.cpp) Dirty hack to make sure all the DBus shiz is ready when we send signals back to the bus. :( Also, final newlines++
 * apachelogger has a highlight on that :P
<apachelogger> bug 533432
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 533432 in kdegraphics (Ubuntu) "kolourpaint4 breaks GNOME" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/533432
<apachelogger> kolourpaint4 is clearly a killer app ^^
<rbelem> :-D
<JontheEchidna> Seen that one before. I really have no idea how that could affect anything
<apachelogger> *shrug*
<apachelogger> oh
<apachelogger> rbelem: I wanted to poke you with a long-pointy-stick-of-read-my-complaints :P
<Riddell> apachelogger: yo, should we be uploading ubuntuone-kde packages?
<apachelogger> I stopped my review right after seeing the version number (i.e. I did not start :P)
<apachelogger> Riddell: right I also wanted to talk with upstream about that
<rbelem> apachelogger, lol
<Riddell> apachelogger: cos we should get it in before beta freeze preferably
<apachelogger> true true
<apachelogger> ctrl+c is broken :(
 * apachelogger is wondering how that happened
<rbelem> hey Riddell, i need some help with the kdeglobals
<Riddell> rbelem: hi
<rbelem> Riddell, :-)
<rbelem> Riddell, related to the fonts
<rbelem> Riddell, which one do you think is the best to use?
 * apachelogger is wondering what is different about the fonts
<apachelogger> size?
<rbelem> and size too :-)
<Riddell> rbelem: hmm I was going to say copy it from kubuntu-netbook but I see you did that and the error is there too
<Riddell> rbelem: s/DejaVu Sans/Sans/
 * apachelogger tunes in "a long december" and asks Nightrose if she would like to dance
<Riddell> s/DejaVu Sans Mono/Monospace/
<rbelem> yep
<Nightrose> apachelogger: i always do!
<dantti_work> What do you guys this it's best Cancel or Unmark? http://simplest-image-hosting.net/jpg-0-plasma-desktopzy2659  http://simplest-image-hosting.net/jpg-0-plasma-desktopvx2659
<rbelem> Riddell, cool!
 * rbelem runs
 * apachelogger dances with Nightrose
<Nightrose> \o/
<Riddell> dantti_work: hmm, I think either is fine, probably a preference for Unmark although I'm not sure why
<dantti_work> hmm, I think I'll stick with unmark I think cancel seems like it's already installing and clicking cancel will cancel the instalation
<shadeslayer> Riddell: btw every UDS, how many people are from the Kubuntu team? :p
<Riddell> shadeslayer: around 5
<shadeslayer> you+4 ? :D
<Riddell> 5 sponsored (roughly)
<shadeslayer> ohk
<rbelem> Riddell, is that ok? http://paste.ubuntu.com/482967/
<apachelogger> Riddell: do you happen to know if we are having a day trip to disney world?
<shadeslayer> haha
<apachelogger> rbelem: why monospace?
<shadeslayer> apachelogger++
<rbelem> Riddell, ^ :-D
<Riddell> apachelogger: not that I know of although I'm not flying back until the monday after so it's a possibility
<Riddell> apachelogger: for the fixed with font monospace fonts are popular
<Riddell> rbelem: ooh no, not all monospace
<Riddell> fixed=Monospace
<Riddell> all the rest =Sans
<rbelem> ah ok :-D
<shadeslayer> what happened to ubuntu fonts?
<shadeslayer> are going to use those?
<apachelogger> that is what I thought
<apachelogger> Riddell: well, we surely must go to disney world ;)
<apachelogger> sabdfl: can we please have a day trip to disney? ^^
<Riddell> apachelogger: according to seele it's hurricane season so we'll be lucky to be alive at all by the end of it
 * shadeslayer rolls off the bed laughing
<rbelem> Riddell, what about now? http://paste.ubuntu.com/482969/
<rbelem> :-)
<apachelogger> Riddell: bummer, I better take my parsol with me then
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: stop scaring sabdfl away :P
<apachelogger> apachelogger poppins
<apachelogger> flying around over disney world
<Riddell> rbelem: lovely
<apachelogger> that sure will get me locked away for indecency
<rbelem> Riddell, cool :-D
<rbelem> thanks apachelogger Riddell 
<apachelogger> rbelem: did you fix the version yet? :P
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: on top of Dr. Konqi?
<rbelem> apachelogger, should i use 0ubuntu1?
<apachelogger> no
<apachelogger> rbelem: 10.10ubuntu1
<shadeslayer> lulz ^
<apachelogger> rbelem: that way you can use dch -i to increment
<apachelogger> DrKonqi: yo
<DrKonqi> goodevening, apachelogger :)
<rbelem> cool! :-)
 * apachelogger takes DrKonqi and flies like marry poppins
 * shadeslayer puts a gps locator on DrKonqi
<shadeslayer> now we can retrieve our DrKonqi when he gets lost
<rbelem> apachelogger, and the tarball? name it kubuntu-mobile-default-settings_10.10.0.tar.gz or with orig.tar.gz?
<shadeslayer> rbelem: .orig
<apachelogger> no no no
<shadeslayer> why not?
<apachelogger> with 10.10ubuntu1 the tarball will be created at dpkg-buildpackage
<shadeslayer> oic
<apachelogger> that is one of the implications of a native package
<shadeslayer> doh
<apachelogger> you do not have a orig.tar.gz because it is the orig already
<shadeslayer> i didnt know :P
<rbelem> sweet! :-)
<rbelem> just need to rm kubuntu-mobile-default-settings_10.10.0.tar.gz
<apachelogger> DrKonqi: order-adm list
<DrKonqi> apachelogger: Nothing available.
<shadeslayer> 0_o
<apachelogger> DrKonqi: order-adm add coffee no 5 1
<DrKonqi> apachelogger, you don't have 'bar::edit::order-adm' permissions here
<apachelogger> woosh
<shadeslayer> :P
<apachelogger> DrKonqi: order-adm add coffee no 5 1
<DrKonqi> apachelogger: Please first create the machine which should be linked to (same syntax, just replace the machine name with 'yes'), or use '-' to inidcate that there is no machine.
<apachelogger> oh
 * apachelogger wonders if he has to call it machine
<apachelogger> DrKonqi: order-adm add coffee yes 10 1
<DrKonqi> apachelogger: coffee_machine added
<apachelogger> yay
<apachelogger> DrKonqi: order-adm add coffee coffee 10 1
<DrKonqi> apachelogger: coffee added
<apachelogger> DrKonqi: order coffee for everyone
 * DrKonqi is going to his secret storehouse to get coffee for everyone - might take some time.
 * DrKonqi is back and slides coffee down the bar to everyone
<apachelogger> DrKonqi: order coffee
<DrKonqi> apachelogger: We are out of coffee, you should reorder some of it.
<apachelogger> :D :D :D :D
 * apachelogger notes that the stable version of rbotbar is actually rather sophisticated
<Riddell> shadeslayer: ubuntu font seems to be late (to answer your earlier question)
<shadeslayer> hmm
<apachelogger> DrKonqi: reorder coffee
<DrKonqi> apachelogger: Billy Kay is on his way to the store....
<Riddell> gosh, a new bot
<shadeslayer> Riddell: you mean theyre late in releasing the fonts or late in the release cycle?
<Riddell> both
<rbelem> Riddell, apachelogger, just uploaded
<rbelem> to revu
<apachelogger> ah
<apachelogger> that explains why my mobile was shouting at me
<rbelem> :-)
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: revu redirects to your mobile? :P
<apachelogger> dantti_work: defenitely not unmark
<apachelogger> dantti_work: that sounds very techy in that context
<apachelogger> not sure about cancel either though
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: if a bug reported assigned to me changes basically the whole house goes *bEEEEEEEp*
<shadeslayer> nice :P
<apachelogger> actually more annoying... more like *pingbEEEEEEpkabooomcrashDohzmog*
<apachelogger> which is the reason I do not like when bugs with a lot of traffic are assigned to me :P
<shadeslayer> which phone?
<shadeslayer> the aPhone? :P 
<rbelem> hiPhone
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: it calls itself phone
<apachelogger> no seriously, it is called phone on bluetooth :P
<shadeslayer> haha :P
<apachelogger> once upon a time my pc was called box :P
<shadeslayer> what does the company call it?
<apachelogger> that made my bash me@box:~
<shadeslayer> the one that manf. it?
<apachelogger> that was sicky
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: I dunno, it has multiple names I hear
<apachelogger> htc magic seems to be the most common one
<apachelogger> with stupid android -.-
<shadeslayer> android is stupid? 
<apachelogger> almost as much as rekonq
<shadeslayer> thats....
<shadeslayer> im not going to say
<shadeslayer> bazinga
 * apachelogger imagines rekonq written in java
<apachelogger> Nightrose: omg, please hold me
<apachelogger> wah
<apachelogger> wuh
<apachelogger> woh
 * apachelogger falls over
 * Nightrose holds apachelogger
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: why cant i reproduce any of your issues :(
<shadeslayer> also
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: run rekonq with gdb and watch it do amazing stuff
<rbelem> apachelogger, Riddell, I created the group kubuntu-mobile at launchpad https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-mobile
<apachelogger> rbelem: for bzr branches?
<apachelogger> if so, please make kubuntu-dev a member
<rbelem> yep :-)
<rbelem> cool
<apachelogger> (and kubuntu-ninja if you wish)
<maco> apachelogger: so i had ubuntu-sso-gnomekeyring or whatever it is not installed on that one system, but gnome-keyring was still installed. removing that made that one sync to U1. yay! the other system which never had gnome keyring on it still doesn't pull from U1 though. boo.
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: look at http://gitorious.org/rekonq/mainline/merge_requests/187 and http://gitorious.org/rekonq/mainline/merge_requests/188
<shadeslayer> they were supposed to fix some stuff, but when you run rekonq from krunner it doesnt show about:home , if you run it with gdb it works
<apachelogger> oh :O
<apachelogger> maco: that is very odd
<rbelem> apachelogger, done! :-)
 * apachelogger is wondering what would make gnome-keyring block syncing
<maco> apachelogger: computers arent meant to make sense, right?
<apachelogger> *shrug*
<shadeslayer> hehe
<apachelogger> maco: probably your harddrive is failing and there is a byte that is not set where it should be set :P
<maco> :P
 * rbelem is leaving for a while
 * shadeslayer swaps maco's HD with a magnetic core
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: even with cleaned out sources the addressbar still lags like crap
<shadeslayer> cleaned out sources? 0_O
<shadeslayer> dude
<shadeslayer> there is something very wrong with qt
<shadeslayer> look at the merges i showed you
<shadeslayer> oh man
<shadeslayer> this is not good
<shadeslayer> http://imgur.com/k4WQ5 << shows 0.5.55 0_o
<apachelogger> hmmm
<apachelogger> eh
<apachelogger> cleaned out conigs
<apachelogger> anywhow
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: http://gitorious.org/rekonq/mainline/merge_requests/188 <-- you people realize that a QUrl string comparision is more expensive than QString, right?
<shadeslayer> no :P
<apachelogger> well then
<apachelogger> a QUrl comparision will at the very least need to normalize the URL
<apachelogger> and in that case there first construct a QUrl
<apachelogger> erm
<shadeslayer> QString
<apachelogger> KUrl (and QUrl)
<shadeslayer> hmm
<apachelogger> for reference ... that is the normalizer of qurl: http://qt.gitorious.com/qt/qt/blobs/4.7/src/corelib/io/qurl.cpp#line3970
<apachelogger> so
<apachelogger> if I am not mistaken
<apachelogger> then what each call there does
<apachelogger> ...
<apachelogger> implicitly make the char* a QString
<apachelogger> make that QString in a QUrl obeject (and construct a QUrlPrivate object)
<apachelogger> this will parse the URL and do all sorts of other foo
<apachelogger> then at least normalize it
<apachelogger> and then do a QByteArray comparision
<shadeslayer> zomgwtf
<shadeslayer> something is seriously wrong
<apachelogger> considering your urls at not particularly complex and I suppose very static a qstring comparision would be way more sensible
<apachelogger> or (if one can get a QByteArray out of the url object) a QBA compare
<shadeslayer> dude something is very wrong with my system http://imgur.com/1xcZZ
<shadeslayer> same thing, only this time i ran rekonq with gdb
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: maybe you have too rekonqs installed?
<shadeslayer> no
<shadeslayer> cant be
<apachelogger> whereis rekonq
<shadeslayer> one sec
<shadeslayer> rekonq: /usr/local/bin/rekonq
<shadeslayer> thats it
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: locate libkdeinit4_rekonq.so
<shadeslayer> /usr/lib/libkdeinit4_rekonq.so
<shadeslayer> /usr/local/lib/libkdeinit4_rekonq.so
<shadeslayer> bahahaha
<apachelogger> ther eis your problem :P
 * apachelogger was right again yay \\o/
<shadeslayer> how do i fix it? :P
<apachelogger> dpkg -S libkdeinit4_rekonq.so
<bulldog98> apachelogger+
<apachelogger> if that yields nothing, just sudo rm it
<shadeslayer> which one? :P
<apachelogger> the one that is not installed by you :P
<shadeslayer> whee
 * shadeslayer hugs apachelogger
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: now you can fix those KUrls :P
<shadeslayer> yeah will do :P
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: seems toEncoded would be a good thing
 * shadeslayer looks that up
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: like     if (url.toEncoded() == QString("about:home"))
<apachelogger> no
<apachelogger> QByteArray("about:home")
<shadeslayer> oic
<apachelogger> toEncoded returns a QBA
<shadeslayer> the return is QBA
<apachelogger> QBAs ought to be even lighter to compare than QString
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: also, explicitly create the QBA
<apachelogger> and then use it in the if statements
<shadeslayer> whai? wont that... wait
<shadeslayer> so you mean
<shadeslayer> QByteArray foo
<shadeslayer> and then assign foo with the about: stuff
<apachelogger> const QByteArray encodedUrl = url.toEncoded();
<apachelogger> something like that
<apachelogger> then use the encodedUrl in the if statements
<shadeslayer> why?
<shadeslayer> why not just use url.toEncoded() ?
<apachelogger> otherwise the compiler might be silly enough to explicitly call toEncoded()
<apachelogger> which would of course be silly since the value does not change inbetween the ifs
<shadeslayer> oh
<shadeslayer> multiple calls to same functio
<shadeslayer> rght
<shadeslayer> see now quassel is all funny
<apachelogger> because rekonq eats your memory :P
<shadeslayer> :P
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: lol..: http://gitorious.org/~shadeslayer/rekonq/rekonq-clone/commit/7e5f99b8014f64ba06cf467ac432b226961f9567
<apachelogger> Can't open perl script "/usr/bin/dpkg-source": Cannot allocate memory
<apachelogger> odness
<apachelogger> oodness
<apachelogger> hahah
<shadeslayer> http://gitorious.org/~shadeslayer/rekonq/rekonq-clone/commit/9d1e041d34a9996c563a5c80a7f08a61c952150a
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: ^ look what I did there
<apachelogger> muhahaa
<JontheEchidna> lol
<apachelogger> hm
<shadeslayer> bah
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: cool, but this is not C ... declare the variable imediately before you use it
<apachelogger> i.e. before the first if
<shadeslayer> ok
 * shadeslayer messed up his git repo tho
 * apachelogger wanted to complain about something to rbelem but since he left apachelogger cannot complain and meanwhile forgot it anyway
<sheytan> Hey guys
<sheytan> does ubuntu or Kubuntu have a hardware compability list somwhere?
<shadeslayer> !hardware
<ubottu> For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<shadeslayer> bazinga
<sheytan> shadeslayer, thank you very much :)
<sheytan> this will be linked from a kubuntu site :)
<shadeslayer> :)
<dantti_work> apachelogger: do you have a better suggestion? deselect maybe?
<apachelogger> dantti_work: "Don't change"
<apachelogger> deselect sounds good though
<Riddell> rbelem: I was wrong about http://paste.ubuntu.com/482969/ it needs "DejaVu Sans" changed to "Sans"
<dantti_work> apachelogger: deselect with which icon do you suggest?
<rbelem> Riddell, ok np ;-)
<dantti_work> the undo one?
<apachelogger> dantti_work: yep
 * ryanakca wishes it were possible to receive a stack of Kubuntu CDs by Software Freedom Day
<Riddell> rbelem: when is that?
<Riddell> ryanakca
<Riddell> not rbelem 
<rbelem> :-D
<ryanakca> ... a few librarians at Uni are setting up an Ubuntu stand and giving out Ubuntu CDs, would be nice to give some Kubuntu ones out
<Riddell> ryanakca: e-mail me your postal address and phone number
<ryanakca> Riddell: SFD is Sept 18, but they're setting it up for Frosh week (where they greet all the new students), Sept 13-17
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: http://gitorious.org/rekonq/rekonq-clone/commit/751103f77e64e1562de1b291d99ee1e262d0d5b4
<apachelogger> splendid
<apachelogger> except
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: you are adding a line at the end ;)
<shadeslayer> oh my
<ryanakca> Riddell: Thanks. I'll dash accross campus and ask them if they'll let me setup an Kubuntu computer next to their Ubuntu ones... I don't mind setting it up, but there's no point unless they're interested in letting me join them :)
<shadeslayer> fixed
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: about:favorites goes by default to google search
<shadeslayer> wha!
<rbelem> Riddell, uploaded to revu :-)
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: same for all about: stuff :/
<shadeslayer> fixing
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: http://gitorious.org/rekonq/rekonq-clone/commit/1bd58ad4f6cf61e4b4dcab9def14eed58e5098d0
<apachelogger> mhhh regex
<apachelogger> no wonder my bar lags :P
<shadeslayer> possibly
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: open to suggestions
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: http://gitorious.org/rekonq/mainline/merge_requests/191#bc042edd7fcac53d9f0c3382aa160ae30ceda4a1-bc042edd7fcac53d9f0c3382aa160ae30ceda4a1@3 << 
<shadeslayer> you are saved \o/ :P
<apachelogger> how so?
<shadeslayer> less of regex i see
<apachelogger> where?
<shadeslayer> 191 merge request
<shadeslayer> http://gitorious.org/rekonq/mainline/merge_requests/191
<apachelogger> where is less regex there?
<shadeslayer> erm... 
 * shadeslayer points at the whole merge request :P
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: newtabpage also uses KUrl compares
<shadeslayer> oho
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> oh
<apachelogger> ha
<apachelogger> hi
<apachelogger> hu
<apachelogger> hihihi
<shadeslayer> that is fast :P
<apachelogger> grep for "about:favorites" witness bad design
<apachelogger> rekonq is a  super mark full of things to rant about
<apachelogger> I love it for that
<shadeslayer> lol
<apachelogger> :O
<apachelogger> QString address = "[\\d\\w-.]+\\.(a[cdefgilmnoqrstuwz]|b[abdefghijmnorstvwyz]|"\
<apachelogger>         "c[acdfghiklmnoruvxyz]|d[ejkmnoz]|e[ceghrst]|f[ijkmnor]|g[abdefghilmnpqrstuwy]|"\
<apachelogger>         "h[kmnrtu]|i[delmnoqrst]|j[emop]|k[eghimnprwyz]|l[abcikrstuvy]|"\
<apachelogger>         "m[acdghklmnopqrstuvwxyz]|n[acefgilopruz]|om|p[aefghklmnrstwy]|qa|r[eouw]|"\
<apachelogger>         "s[abcdeghijklmnortuvyz]|t[cdfghjkmnoprtvwz]|u[augkmsyz]|v[aceginu]|w[fs]|"\
<apachelogger>         "y[etu]|z[amw]|aero|arpa|biz|com|coop|edu|info|int|gov|mil|museum|name|net|org|"\
<apachelogger>         "pro)";
<apachelogger> never
<apachelogger> ever
<apachelogger> in
<apachelogger> my
<apachelogger> life
<apachelogger> have
<apachelogger> I
<apachelogger> seen
<apachelogger> such 
<shadeslayer> :O
<apachelogger> an abomination
<shadeslayer> my god
<shadeslayer> what is that
<apachelogger> not only your's, mine too
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: supposedly that is the regex that gets the address or something
<nigelb> perl?
<maco> O_o
<apachelogger> clearly the part towards the end gets the TLD
<nigelb> ah, regex for email
<maco> no not email
<emonkey> Riddell, Unfortunately my skills don't allow it, but if I find a day off I'll check if I'm able to learn it
<shadeslayer> @_@
<apachelogger> nigelb: that is from our current default browser
<maco> its looking for a URL where the letters of the alphabet are embedded in alphabetical order
<nigelb> apachelogger: now you know why you should switch to firefox :p
<maco> i think
 * nigelb goes to bed.  For real.
<shadeslayer> ^ me too..
<apachelogger> well, it does general parsing very much since it is in the ctor of rekonqs UrlResolver
<apachelogger> nights people
<apachelogger> nigelb: I very much think same things are to be found in firefox
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: will continue this tommorow.. or if you want to fix, go ahead ;)
<apachelogger> probably even worse
<apachelogger> otherwise it couldnt eat that much mem
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: protocolhandler also uses kurl compares
<shadeslayer> brrrr
 * shadeslayer greps for KUrl
 * apachelogger is scared out of his pants
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: just grep for about: :P
<apachelogger> everywhere that is used a == KUrl cant be far :P
<apachelogger> also you can rejoice the bad design that lead to multiple occurances of this identifier :P
<shadeslayer> gah
<rbelem> apachelogger, where can i find docs for source-format 3?
<apachelogger> DrKonqi: google debian wiki source format 3
<DrKonqi> apachelogger: Results for debian wiki source format 3: 1. Projects/DebSrc3.0 - Debian Wiki: http://wiki.debian.org/Projects/DebSrc3.0 | 2. RPM Package Manager - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/RPM_Package_Manager | 3. 7-Zip - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/7-Zip
<apachelogger> rbelem: man dpkg-source should also have some information
<rbelem> cool
<rbelem> apachelogger, thanks
<sheytan> Hey, i heard some time ago, that the next ubuntu release will not support cpu older then i686. If it's true, same happens to kubuntu?
<shadeslayer> erm
<shadeslayer> we were going to get rid of some archs
<shadeslayer> i64, armel, or some other arch
<shadeslayer> but im not entirely sure :P
<sheytan> let me ask the question other way. What should i put to 'processor' in kubuntu system requirements? :D
<shadeslayer> oh
<shadeslayer> no idea :P
<sheytan> or maybe a lists like pentium4, c2d, c2q, i3, etc + some amd?
<sheytan> or 'at least a ...  cpu' :D
<maco> i686 or newer for 10.10
<sheytan> thanks :)
<sheytan> Will i be punished when i wirte that to use kubuntu users need at least 256mb ram, and recommended is 1GB? :D
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: ciao
<sheytan> i mean, to run all that desktop effects stuff, 1gb is fine
<shadeslayer> id say more like 512 MB or more
<sheytan> on the cd case its 256 :D
<shadeslayer> if theres only the default effects
<shadeslayer> that should really be updated :(
<shadeslayer> 512 MB is more like it
<shadeslayer> anyways im off to sleep... cya tommorow :)
<sheytan_> Does others have priettier hardware compability page then We will http://a.imageshack.us/img682/843/hard.png ? :D
<Riddell> where will you get the information for it?
<sheytan_> Riddell https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport :)
<Riddell> hmm, dunno if that's at all reliable
<sheytan_> well, it's always something :)
<sheytan_> better then none :P
<ari-tczew> Riddell: konversation notification (red baloon) doesn't work :(
<rbelem> apachelogger, I think the package is ok now
<ari-tczew> Riddell: I'm not sure whether it's a konversation issue, because there wasn't any konversation updates. maybe kde has something wrong?
<Riddell> red baloon?
<ari-tczew> Riddell: in tray, if someone ping me, then black icon is moving to red icon
<ari-tczew> now it's not working
<ari-tczew> I know about ping only through indicator applet
<Riddell> ari-tczew: works for me once I turn on the system tray icon
<Riddell> it's off by default
<ari-tczew> Riddell: where is this one?
<Riddell> ari-tczew: Behaviour->General in settings dialogue
<ari-tczew> Riddell: I have enable system tray already :(
<freeflyi1g> Riddell: SKIM is nearly useless nowadays under KDE4
#kubuntu-devel 2010-08-25
<Riddell> apachelogger: voila ^^
<rbelem> hey Riddell, i just filed a bug to update the kubuntu-mobile seed  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kubuntu-meta/+bug/623662
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 623662 in kubuntu-meta (Ubuntu) "kubuntu-mobile seed needs to be updated" [Undecided,New]
<rbelem> :-)
<rbelem> Riddell, and I think that http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/p/kubuntu-mobile-default-settings is ok :-)
<Riddell> rbelem: great, will get to that tomorrow
<rbelem> Riddell, I think that i do not need to submit a patch, it just needed to replace kubuntu-netbook-default-settings by kubuntu-mobile-default-settings :-)
<rbelem> Riddell, thanks :-)
<apachelogger> good morning kubuntu
<apachelogger> Riddell: ping
 * apachelogger loves how in rekonq you cannot load a blank page
<apachelogger> and now my default favorites are all messed up :O
<rbelem> apachelogger, ping
<apachelogger> rbelem: pong
<apachelogger> rbelem: can you please create a bzr branch for the default settings? ;)
<rbelem> apachelogger, wow you still awake. what is your timezone?
<rbelem> :-D
<apachelogger> UTC+2
<apachelogger> I am awake again ;)
<rbelem> apachelogger, yep
<rbelem> eheheh
<apachelogger> 8am here
<rbelem> :-D
<rbelem> it is 01:57 here
<rbelem> am
<apachelogger> ^^
<rbelem> i'm at -0400
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: rekonqs code style is not very attracting
<rbelem> apachelogger, i updated the startkde patch 
<rbelem> apachelogger, http://paste.ubuntu.com/483273/
<rbelem> apachelogger, should i file a new bug for it?
<apachelogger> rbelem: did the old one get uploaded already?
<rbelem> hum... i do not remember
<apachelogger> yeah, it is in the branch
<apachelogger> rbelem: do you need it for the beta?
<rbelem> yep :-)
<apachelogger> ok
<apachelogger> uploading then
<rbelem> cool! thanks a lot apachelogger :-D
<apachelogger> hm
 * apachelogger bzr blames Riddell for commenting out 07_kdmrc_defaults_kubuntu.diff
<apachelogger> that patch does more than change a string
 * apachelogger is going to remove the string change and turns the patch back on
<apachelogger> rbelem: did you intentionally go from elif [ -e /usr/share/kubuntu-mobile-default-settings/share/autostart/plasma-mobile.desktop ]; then
<apachelogger> to a standalone if?
<rbelem> apachelogger, yep
<apachelogger> oki
<rbelem> apachelogger, that's why if we install plasma-netbook packages it will no longer able to use plasma-mobile
<apachelogger> *nod*
<apachelogger> Riddell: for mav+1 we should trim the kds path
<apachelogger> /usr/share/kubuntu-default-settings/kde4-profile/default/
<apachelogger> that kde4-profile/default stuff is completely pointless and ugly
<apachelogger> rbelem: with that change kmds should depend or recommend kds (BTW)
<CIA-71> [ubuntu-sso] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20100825063731-t8s0x918oqkcdz5l * debian/ (README.source changelog control ubuntu-sso-qt.install) prepare for archive
<CIA-71> [ubuntuone-kde] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20100825064812-v94qdjynxbqqpfr0 * debian/ (changelog control) prepare for archive
<apachelogger> jjesse-netbook: are you also getting logged out of facebook all the time with rekonq?
<rbelem> apachelogger, is it ok to leave kds on recommends?
<apachelogger> rbelem: yes
<apachelogger> probably more appropriate anyway
<rbelem> cool :-)
<MLxO> sorry if this is the wrong place to ask, but are recent (22-24/8) dailies supposed to fullly install? I tried and the GUI reported success, but looking at the result there was no initrd image, grub wasn't installed and the main user wasn't created (this was a user-customized partitioning install)
<CIA-71> [kdebase-workspace] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20100825071228-3x296ormy48i3n3a * debian/ (4 files in 2 dirs) (log message trimmed)
<CIA-71> * Remove string changes from 07_kdmrc_defaults_kubuntu.diff and reactivate the
<CIA-71> patch because it does other important things besides changing i18ns * Update
<apachelogger> agateau: hey, can you do something about bug 541920
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 541920 in amarok (Ubuntu) "No icon for Amarok in indicator-applet" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/541920
 * agateau clicks
<apachelogger> ehm
<apachelogger> oh
<apachelogger> rbelem just broke the defaults -.-
<agateau> apachelogger: afaik it's fixed for me. what do you want me to do?
<valorie> in Ubuntu it's fixed?
<apachelogger> agateau: close the bug or something ^^
<agateau> valorie: if we are still carrying the ugly GNOME_SESSION fix, it is
<agateau> err DESKTOP_SESSION
<valorie> hmmm, 9 hours ago a reporter is saying it isn't fixed
<alvin> Will qt4-x11 from maverick be backported to ppa:kubuntu-backports? (bug 614699)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 614699 in Kubuntu PPA "Qt 4.7.0 breaks QX11EmbedWidget" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/614699
<agateau> valorie: let me check if we still carry the patch, then
<agateau> valorie: we do
<valorie> so we should just tell ubuntuneros to update?
<valorie> wow, ubuntu users
<valorie> geez
<CIA-71> [ktouch] sitter * 1167743 * trunk/KDE/kdeedu/ktouch/training/dvorak.ktouch.xml Change 'cunts' into 'cheap' so that edubuntu people can sleep well again. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdeedu/+bug/622592
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 622592 in kdeedu (Ubuntu) "KTouch lecture contains a swear word" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<valorie> oh, my
<CIA-71> [ktouch] sitter * 1167744 * trunk/KDE/kdeedu/ktouch/training/dvorak.ktouch.xml oh, another change slipped in - revert :)
<agateau> valorie: let me switch to gnome to be 100% sure it is fixed
<CIA-71> [ktouch] sitter * 1167745 * branches/KDE/4.5/kdeedu/ktouch/training/dvorak.ktouch.xml backport r1167743/r1167744 Change 'cunts' into 'cheap' so that edubuntu people can sleep well again. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdeedu/+bug/622592
<ubottu> Error: Could not parse data returned by Launchpad: The read operation timed out (https://launchpad.net/bugs/622592)
<agateau> valorie: back from gnomy land
<agateau> valorie: it's definitely fixed
<valorie> oh very cool
<valorie> in lucid, or will they have to wait for 10.10?
<agateau> valorie: I just tested in Maverick, but the fix was in Lucid, assuming it was not dropped
<valorie> super!
<agateau> valorie: my Lucid machine is being painful these days so I can't test right now
 * valorie is about to make the jump to Mav
<valorie> on Sat. - global jam
<valorie> if I can backup my /home by then
<apachelogger> agateau: thanks for looking into this *hug*
<agateau> apachelogger: no pb
<valorie> apachelogger: thanks for raising the issue
<valorie> no gnomies have stopped in to report it's been fixed
<valorie> so I didn't know
<valorie> ungrateful little varmints
<apachelogger> lol
<valorie> reformatting the hateful new drive
<valorie> I hope I did it right
 * apachelogger creates a plasmoid so he knows how much longer he must excited about getting a new laptop
<valorie> ups tracker plasmoid?
<apachelogger> no, a countdown plasmoid
<apachelogger> valorie: for all them silly tracker APIs you need to sign up for some special subscription program thingy
<valorie> ah
<valorie> I just use their site
 * apachelogger already wanted to create a tracker for fedex due to gsoc, but ...
<valorie> so last millenium....
<apachelogger> yep
<valorie> you are young
<apachelogger> plasmoids are the future
<valorie> I'm old
<valorie> lol
<apachelogger> unlike rekonq which eats my keyboard input
 * valorie gave up on rekonq earlier
<valorie> it crashed on me twice
<valorie> so, back to konq for awhile
 * apachelogger really does not get while some say it works perfect and others have nothing but trouble
<apachelogger> s/while/why
 * apachelogger is scared of opening kontact since he upgraded to 4.5b2 ^^
<valorie> heck, I don't even use kmail right now
<apachelogger> that is also scary
<valorie> hopefully my son will get our mail server configured again, and then I'll do it
<valorie> yes, so I've heard
<valorie> which is why I'm not bugging him
<valorie> gmail will work for now
<persia> apachelogger, If you're happier with k-m-d-s before the most recent upload, just push the older revision (I advocated it, aside from my comments).
<apachelogger> persia: ok
<persia> debian/copyright ought get fixed (preamble addition), but that's fairly minor.
<persia> http://paste.ubuntu.com/483282/ is what I suggested to rbelem, but it might get in without the change
<persia> Sorry for the confusion. I think I don't like the kiosk override architecture, but I now understand it.
<valorie> dang, the hd finally finished formatting
<valorie> is Kparted a good choice to partition it?
<apachelogger> valorie: partitionmanager
<apachelogger> !info partitionmanager
<ubottu> partitionmanager (source: partitionmanager): A partition management utility. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.1-1ubuntu3 (lucid), package size 423 kB, installed size 2836 kB
<valorie> I'll take your advice, thanks!
<valorie> it does look like the best of the bunch
<Riddell> ooh rekonq and flash are lovelyness after the QX11Embed update
<apachelogger> valorie: when is visualization arriving in amarok2?
<Riddell> thanks for fixing kdebase-workspace apachelogger 
<apachelogger> no problem
<apachelogger> Riddell: do we need a FFe for kmds?
<valorie> apachelogger: when phonon fully supports them
<valorie> our gsoc student has them working now
<valorie> but they crash at the end of the song
<valorie> I was discussing bribing j-b to do the necessary work
<valorie> with a nice bottle of french liqueur
<valorie> but I never collared him
<apachelogger> valorie: is it commited somwhere?
<valorie> uh
<valorie> I'm sure it is
<valorie> let me see if I can find a link in -devel ml
<apachelogger> valorie: also do you have junior jobs over at amarok?
<valorie> yes
<Riddell> apachelogger: I believe so, if you file it I can approve it
<valorie> how many, I don't know
<valorie> but yes
<apachelogger> Riddell: bug 623870
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 623870 in Ubuntu "FFe for kubuntu-mobile-default-settings" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/623870
<Riddell> apachelogger: approved!
<apachelogger> cheers
<apachelogger> ohm
<apachelogger> still not translatable
<apachelogger> meh
 * apachelogger fixes that
<apachelogger> or is it now
 * apachelogger pokes
<apachelogger> ah should be
<Riddell> dantti_work: is now a good time to take that kpackagekit snapshot?
<apachelogger> Riddell: kmds uploaded
<Riddell> accepted!
<apachelogger> thanks
<Riddell> remind me in a bit about the binary
<Riddell> and the seed change
<Riddell> now, anyone know why I'm not getting upgrade notifications from kubuntu-notification-helper
<valorie> riddell, in lucid or mav?
<valorie> I'm getting them very intermittently in lucid
<apachelogger> Riddell: knh should not give upgrade notifications?
<apachelogger> kpk's smarticon thingy should  do that
<Riddell> apachelogger: that would explain it then
<sheytan> Hey guys, how do you like this one: http://a.imageshack.us/img824/4237/techspecs2.jpg ? :D
<apachelogger> sheytan: how would that list be maintained?
<sheytan> apachelogger https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport/ :)
<apachelogger> that is not very up-to-date and ubuntu
<apachelogger> kubuntu does not necessarily work on the same hardware as ubuntu
<apachelogger> especially not when it comes to graphics
<sheytan> anyway it's ok to have such list for users ;)
<sheytan> and that differences might only be because of KDE effects, right?
<apachelogger> yes
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> I am just saying
<apachelogger> mind that maintenance effort do not exceed use
<apachelogger> sheytan: looks hot though
<sheytan> yep, thank you :)
 * apachelogger is wondering what to cook today
<jussi> apachelogger: stirfry.
<jussi> pancakes!
<Riddell> reindeer!
<nigelb> ok, wow http://web.archive.org/web/20080504160816/behindubuntu.org/interviews/JonathanRiddell/
<Nightrose> valorie: if you need bribing j-b i can do that in mountain view in person ;-)
<sladen> no blizzz
<apachelogger> we are fresh out of blizzz
<JontheEchidna> Aha! That's why kde4libs was wanting to be compiled with utempter: * Fix install files in kdebase-workspace-bin now kwrited is a kded
<JontheEchidna> Sorry for breaking -workspace. How was I to know? :P
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: don't worry, I broke it in different ways :)
<JontheEchidna> ;-)
 * apachelogger reminds everyone that without failure every once in a while one easily gets accused of cheating :P
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> is our kdepim beta built against a different Qt version?
 * apachelogger gets different themeing for some reason
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> akonadi && nepomuk && dbus pretty much overload my system
<JontheEchidna> nu kdepim made dbus use 98 MB of RAMz last I tried it :(
<JontheEchidna> no kmail2 for me
<apachelogger> :O
<apachelogger> that must have been a dbus memleak
<apachelogger> unless a super large mail got passed to nepomuk
<apachelogger> which is also entirely possible
 * jussi note Riddell liked the reindeer while in Finland...
<JontheEchidna> bbiab
<apachelogger> Riddell: 3 out of 4 default favorites in rekonq are not useful in localized enviornments
<apachelogger> especially kubuntu forums disturbs me there
<apachelogger> since it is not official and not useful to 90% of earths population
<Riddell> sadly not easy to localise I think
<apachelogger> well, I think we should drop kubuntu forums
<Riddell> surely kubuntu forums are useful to a fair proportion of kubuntu users though?
<apachelogger> Riddell: if they know how to, and if they want to request support in english
<Riddell> most people know how to use forums
<apachelogger> with kubuntu.org and kde.org you at least have options to switch to localized versions if you manage to navigate
<apachelogger> Riddell: in english
<apachelogger> english english english
<apachelogger> last time I used it was even asking me silly questions someone from asia might not even be able to answer because they were completely USish
<apachelogger> further more it does not implement new kubuntu branding which hurts the CI
<Mamarok> apachelogger: talk to claydoh about that, he maintains the forum
<Mamarok> claydoh: ^ 
<apachelogger> I told him
<Riddell> seems better than nothing
<Riddell> it has never had decent artwork that site
<apachelogger> kubuntu.org has a nice get help section
<apachelogger> if the user knows enough english to walk through that he will be able to get localized support
<steveire> Just fyi, akonadi doesn't pass mails around over dbus, so that wouldn't cause the high ram usage
<apachelogger> steveire: then the library the mail feeder uses uses dbus
<apachelogger> something is clearly eating away on dbus
<steveire> Right, dbus is used, but not for transferring mails
<steveire> A local socket is used for tha actual transfer
<apachelogger> so what is dbus used for?
<steveire> Notifications. Things like 'A new email has just arrived in the inbox' or 'the contact in the addressbook foo was just changed'
<steveire> That triggers the applications to get the new item. Or if the notification is 'email foo was deleted' the thing is just removed from the ui
<apachelogger> Riddell: if you absolutely want a forum there, then let us at least use forum.kde.org
<apachelogger> for it does not look like it got stuck in the 1990's and lists a quite a few localized forums
<apachelogger> steveire: ah, I see
<apachelogger> so I suppose what jontheechidna was getting was indeed a dbus memleak
<Riddell> apachelogger: that seems like a nice idea
<apachelogger> ok
<apachelogger> Riddell: lets change the order then ... google - kubuntu - userbase - forum
<steveire> Yes, it could be that.
<apachelogger> Nightrose: KDE is ok with us having forum.kde.org in rekonq's default list of favorites?
<Riddell> apachelogger: ok
<Nightrose> apachelogger: i can't see why not
<apachelogger> oki
<apachelogger> Riddell: is that a patch?
<Riddell> apachelogger: yes kubuntu_05_default_homepages.diff
<apachelogger> ok, thanks
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: pingy
<apachelogger> Riddell: why are we not setting that via kds?
<apachelogger> seems it supports setting it via rekonqrc
<Riddell> apachelogger: if that can be done then go ahead
<apachelogger> Riddell: http://simplest-image-hosting.net/jpg-0-plasma-desktopsx1746
<Riddell> apachelogger: groovy
<sheytan> apachelogger do you develop rekonq?
<apachelogger> no
<sheytan> do you know who?
<apachelogger> I very much think that the lead author would not like me :P
<apachelogger> sheytan: #reknq
<apachelogger> #rekonq
<apachelogger> Riddell: new kds copyright -> http://paste.ubuntu.com/483405/ did I forget someone?
 * apachelogger notes that bzr log is horrible 
 * nigelb notes that bzr gui is nicer
<apachelogger> last I checked it was all rather... not-integrated
<nigelb> I only use it for one thing, backporting patches
<nigelb> Its helps figure out nicely which files where changed in a commit
<Riddell> apachelogger: seems about right
<apachelogger> ok, uploading then
<CIA-71> [kubuntu-default-settings] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20100825122627-90is7d2acvvzsixr * (6 files in 3 dirs) (log message trimmed)
<CIA-71> * Add rekonqrc to set default favorites (replaces patch in rekonq) * Bump
<CIA-71> standards to 3.9.1 * Long due copyright update * Build-depend on pkg-kde-tools
<debfx> qtcreator 2.0.1 released :)
 * debfx starts packaging
<Riddell> ofirk: going to come to the summit? http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-n/
<CIA-71> [sysadmin] jmthomas * 1167829 * trunk/ (extragear/sysadmin/libqapt/ kdereview/libqapt/) Move to extragear/sysadmin
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: congratulations ^^
<JontheEchidna> :)
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: btw, where does one configure CIA-71 again?
 * JontheEchidna seems to have lost the urly and cannot find it again
<apachelogger> cia.vc
<JontheEchidna> I knew that much :P
<JontheEchidna> oh, wasn't logged in, even though it said "your account"
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: well yes, there you get to your account once you are logged in, obviously ;)
 * apachelogger finds that silly naming
 * apachelogger hates how rekonq crashes with flash -.-
<dantti_work> Riddell: yes, now is a good time for that, yesterday I finish all things I'd like to fix in it and asked translators to do their magic
<dantti_work> Riddell: btw the patches that you applied in kcm settings will probably break
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: pong
<dantti_work> Riddell: imo it'd be better to only hid the update section, we could work on something for it don't be so empty...
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: why did you only deactivate the patches in rekonq?
<apachelogger> I recon apt stuff is surely available upstream and the other stuff also seems dated
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: forwarded upstream
<shadeslayer> oh
<shadeslayer> you mean remove them?
<apachelogger> yes
<apachelogger> you only commented them out in debian/patches/series
<apachelogger> Riddell: I would have to creat a new patch with whatever ubuntu-sso-client does now and for that to get accepted I would have to sign the canonical contributor agreement thingy, which is something I am not particularly willing to do
<Riddell> apachelogger: you're not talking about rekonq now are you?
<apachelogger> ah
<apachelogger> Riddell: ubuntuone :)
<apachelogger> sry
<Riddell> apachelogger: why does it need a new patch?
<apachelogger> they reinvented the auth thing pretty much
<Riddell> again?
<apachelogger> yes
<apachelogger> I did not look into it yet
<apachelogger> supposedly I could also enhance my Qt implementation to support the dbus interface enhancements (if any)
<apachelogger> last I heared the syncdaemon does not require a patch anymore
<Riddell> why don't you want to sign the contributor agreement?
<apachelogger> Riddell: I did not really find it reasonable (last I read it), neversfelde was not too keen on it either
<apachelogger> from https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SingleSignOn/UbuntuSsoClient it seems they reimplemented the thing completely -.-
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: my bad, but when do we disable patches then?
<Riddell> apachelogger: but i thought they had replaced ubuntu-auth with ubuntu-sso a while ago and you had handled it?
<apachelogger> we dont
<apachelogger> well
<ofirk> Riddell: no, but I wish I could :)
<apachelogger> when there is reason to have them hang around
<apachelogger> liek they come from debian and would get merged at next merge
<apachelogger> in such a case you would just comment out the entry so they will not get merged
<apachelogger> Riddell: yes, but then they replaced ubuntu-sso-client with ubuntu-sso-client which implements a completely new approach
<Riddell> ug
<apachelogger> well, not completely new, just at a large scale in that it provides the ability to stack a GUI ontop of it
<shadeslayer> so when we update a package -> new source has that patch -> patch was from debian -> comment it
<apachelogger> and hence make the browser window obsolete
<dantti_work> Riddell: and I have to provide a patch for aptcc to improve the package status while installing/downloading
<apachelogger> so now when you start ubuntuone in maverick you will get a window asking you to provide your ubuntu SSO data *or* allows you to create a new account etc. etc.
<shadeslayer> btw ill not be around starting tommorow till next friday, minor tests
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: btw rekonq dev in #rekonq now :D
<apachelogger> Riddell: at least they exposed the API for the GUI foo via dbus so other guis can be easily implemented (which they apparently did because I was whinign about their original concept)
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: reported bug
<shadeslayer> bug number
<Riddell> apachelogger: seems a shame to have got so far and then get blocked at the last minute
<apachelogger> Riddell: I need to try that new foo, we could deploy ubuntuone-kde and use ubuntu-sso-client (with the GTK interface)
<apachelogger> of course that comes at the price of no KWallet integration
<ScottK> Riddell: Thanks for remembering backports in your kdegraphics fixing.
<alvin> I second that
<Riddell> ScottK: alas the security guy isn't awake to upload it to security
<shadeslayer> whoa
<shadeslayer> who uploaded all of KDE all over again? :P
<ScottK> 4.5.1 tagging today, FYI.
<ScottK> Riddell: Are we going to try to get 4.5.1 in before beta freeze?
<Riddell> goodness no
<dantti_work> Riddell: btw is there still time for the application installer? I'm planning to start coding it this week (tough I must also study for Qt Essentials exam)
<Riddell> dantti_work: if it's the same Qt Essentials exam I did at Akademy you'll pass it without study
<Riddell> dantti_work: final freeze is sep 16th so it's pushing it close
<dantti_work> ScottK: hmm I have a kdelibs patch that would be good to go into 4.5.1 but none replied to me in k-c-d do know who should I poke?
<ScottK> dantti_work: No idea.  I'd ask Riddell.
<dantti_work> Riddell: k, I think it's enough time
<dantti_work> Riddell: do you think dfaure could help reviewing the KCMultiDialog patch?
<Riddell> dantti_work: I would expect so yes
<dantti_work> k, thanks
<Riddell> but he's not online today, maybe he's away
<dantti_work> yes, I just found that out :P
<rbelem> hey Riddell :-)
<Riddell> hi rbelem 
<rbelem> Riddell, did you have time to take a look on the seed? :-)
<rbelem> hey apachelogger 
<Riddell> rbelem: we need to wait until the package exists
<Riddell> and it hasn't compiled yet https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kubuntu-mobile-default-settings/10.10.0ubuntu1/+build/1933726
<rbelem> ah ok :-)
<rbelem> cool
<rbelem> thanks Riddell ;-)
<dantti_work> Riddell: I've just sent you a patch with all the changes since last upstream release of PK
<ulysses> o.O, time to write the Kubuntu team's monthly report for august
<debfx> Riddell: qtcreator package is ready: http://people.ubuntu.com/~debfx/qtcreator_2.0.1-0ubuntu1.dsc
<debfx> the private header files don't seem to be necessary anymore
<Riddell> debfx: any new features?
<debfx> Riddell: nope, just bug fixes
<Riddell> groovy
<ulysses> Riddell: KOffice 2.2.2 is in Maverick, right?
<Riddell> ulysses: yes, that should get an upstream release today too
<ulysses> Riddell: thanks
<ulysses> Skeleton of the report for august ready: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/TeamReports
<Riddell> lovely thanks ulysses 
<nixternal> ScottK: did you get the email from jono that says, "I think you could be awesome on the board." ?
<nixternal> how about anyone else under ~ubuntu-dev ^^
<Riddell> not me
<nixternal> hrmm, i figured he just mass emailed a group of devs because he used my @gmail.com addy and not @ubuntu/@kubuntu
<nixternal> argh, gotta reboot this server...it is having some weird issue every few boots or so..brb
<Riddell> anyone want to package the new kmess?
 * ScottK guesses that reboot didn't go so well.
<agateau> dantti_work: about your patches: you should try putting them on reviewboard.kde.org, you may get more people to look at them this way (but no warranty!)
<ScottK> agateau: I hope you remember my kopete preferences problem.  I still have it and am hoping you can work on it ....
<agateau> ScottK: when I looked at it, I couldn't reproduce it, that makes it difficult to fix :/
<ScottK> agateau: So you get a scroll bar in the plugins page?
 * agateau checks again
<ScottK> nixternal: Yes.  I got it.
<nixternal> figured...someone else had to have gotten it as well
<nixternal> I love how impersonal he makes what should have been a personal email
<ScottK> Mine was reasonably personalized.
<ScottK> (I know you have some concerns ....)
<ScottK> My response was something along the lines of "Since I think it will do more harm than good as currently defined, no."
* apachelogger changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu, making your PC friendly | Lets write a report: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/TeamReports | https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Todo | Milestoned bugs tagged Kubuntu http://tinyurl.com/33p7vu3
<agateau> ScottK: "good" news, I think I can reproduce it now
<ScottK> agateau: That is good news.
<agateau> Scott I have a scrollbar in the plugin page, but the dialog can't be shrinked to less than 640px tall
<agateau> ScottK: ^
<ScottK> Ah.  I have a 576 pixel screen on the netbook.
<ScottK> So I suspect you're on the right track.
 * apachelogger never gets invited to join boards :(
<agateau> ScottK: ouch, iirc the minimum height from kde hig is 600px
 * apachelogger clearly is too controversial ^^
<agateau> ScottK: I suspect it's because of the webcam page
<ScottK> agateau: 576 (or is it 578) is only used by a few netbooks.
<agateau> ScottK: I agree, but the hig predates netbooks
<ScottK> Right.
<ScottK> So let's exceed the requirement slightly ....
<nixternal> ScottK: you only made your's personalized with the response. plus i have kind of followed the talk on ubuntu-dev
<apachelogger> rbelem: something about mobile reportworthy? https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/TeamReports
<agateau> ScottK: yes, it's because of the webcam page: I just rmmod'ed the webcam module and the page can now be reduced to an height of 540px
<agateau> ScottK: can you check it's the same for you?
<ScottK> I can.
<rbelem> apachelogger, yep :-)
<ScottK> Give me a moment to finish something I'm working on and I'll go find the netbook.
<agateau> ok
<apachelogger> Riddell: well, I am not sure where to go from here, supposedly we could include ubuntuone-kde and use the GTK authentication
<Riddell> apachelogger: I think that would be reasonable, we should put a large "technology preview" or similar label on it anyway
<apachelogger> *nod*
<Riddell> dantti_work: what needs doing for debconf support?  simply install libdebconf-kde0 ?
<Riddell> oh I see -DDEBCONF_SUPPORT
<maco> apachelogger: i thought the gtk auth broke it?
<apachelogger> *shrug*
<apachelogger> owncloud ftw
<Riddell> except owncloud requires you to set up your own server which is quite a different usecase than ubuntu one
<apachelogger> Riddell: no one is keeping novell from setting up a owncloud and voila
<Riddell> or better kubuntu-de.org, I hear they have server sponsorship :)
<apachelogger> or opendesktop.org for that matter
<Riddell> karli says he doesn't plan to do that
<apachelogger> ic
<nixternal> dropbox :p
<apachelogger> hmmm
<nixternal> i use it on kubuntu, my droid, my tv
<nixternal> my windows box :p
<nixternal> didn't want to say that one out loud
<apachelogger> Riddell: looking at ubuntu-sso-cliennt, I think that is only like 5k sloc (of which most things will be silly class property code for json<->qobject) ;)
<apachelogger> nixternal: owncloud you could have on your kubuntu ... that runs on your pc, your laptop, your netbook, your n950, your tv, your tablet ...
<nixternal> dropbox still >
<nixternal> android!!!
<apachelogger> android is the sux
<rbelem> apachelogger, may i add a section for mobile?
<apachelogger> their nonexistant UI conformity enforcement is an insult ot my eyes
<apachelogger> rbelem: please do so :)
<nixternal> and the funny thing, my old boss from my last job has yet another linux dev job with cloud computing...so i might go back to work for him again just at a new shop
<rbelem> apachelogger, cool! :-)
<apachelogger> nixternal: http://geekandpoke.typepad.com/.a/6a00d8341d3df553ef01156f3f1664970b-pi
<rbelem> apachelogger, do i need to make any change to kubuntu-mobile-default-settings? :-)
<apachelogger> rbelem: no, well, yes, just take what I uploaed and readd the bzr foo ... then create a bzr branch
<apachelogger> ...or create te branch and then add the bzr foo...
<rbelem> apachelogger, cool!
<rbelem> thanks a lot apachelogger 
<apachelogger> yw
<Riddell> dantti_work: hmm, I can't get debconf to work
<ScottK> agateau: I'm  on the netbook now.  I remembered the problem slightly wrong, so you are on the exact right problem.  I have a scrollbar for the plugin list, but the button to click OK is off the bottom of the screen.
<nixternal> apachelogger: just got an email from Novell, re: "File storage maxed out? What would Dilbert do?"
<nixternal> ruh roh
<agateau> ScottK: ok, and is it "fixed" if you disable webcam support?
<ScottK> agateau: How do I do that?
 * ScottK is looking
<agateau> ScottK: disable as in rmmod
<ScottK> agateau: What do I rm?
<agateau> ScottK: I did rmmod uvcvicdeo
<agateau> uvcvideo*
<ScottK> OK.
<oxymoron> Does anyone know how to use Kspread in here?
<rbelem> apachelogger, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kubuntu/TeamReports/10/August
<rbelem> apachelogger, is it ok? :-)
<ScottK> agateau: Unfortnately after removing that module I still have video support, so no idea.
<ScottK> agateau: It does sound like you are on the right track.
<agateau> ScottK: what do you think of this new layout for the Kopete Video config? http://imagebin.ca/view/5472Bkn.htmlhttp://imagebin.ca/view/5472Bkn.html
<ScottK> Looking
 * agateau demoes patches personally today :)
<ScottK> agateau: Very nice.  Ship it.
<ScottK> Riddell: ^^^  Would like to have this in.
 * agateau generates a path
<agateau> *patch
<agateau> it's quite wide according to the hig, though (max is supposed to be 800px), but I guess it matters less these days
<ScottK> How wide?
<agateau> 939px here
<agateau> ScottK:  I hope there is no netbook with less than 1024px out there
<apachelogger> rbelem: too detailed I am afraid
<apachelogger> rbelem: maybe just merge it into packaging as entry "Default settings package for kubuntu-mobile is now in the repository."
<ScottK> agateau: 480 X 800 is the smallest I know of, but the 480 high screen systems generally have a way to "move" the screen around if it's too big.
<ScottK> I think it's fine.
<agateau> ScottK: ok
<ScottK> agateau: Should probably see about updating the HIG too.
<apachelogger> is it just me or are desktop effects horribly broken with intel?
<rbelem> apachelogger, and the other comments? remove them?
<apachelogger> rbelem: yeah, they all pretty much are about that great event of having proper defaults settings, are they not?
<agateau> ScottK: I think I remember you filled a bug about this issue, but can't find it in my email, do you have the bug number?
 * ScottK looks
<rbelem> apachelogger, you are right :-)
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: seems https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=237732 would require rekonq to interact with plasma :P
<ubottu> KDE bug 237732 in general "Rekonq doesn't open links in current Virtual Desktop" [Normal,Needsinfo: worksforme]
<shadeslayer> or am i wrong? :)
<ScottK> agateau: Bug 614627
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 614627 in kdenetwork (Ubuntu) "Kopete configuration window unusable with Plasma Netbook/Air Netbook" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/614627
<rbelem> apachelogger, done! :-)
<agateau> ScottK: thanks
<ScottK> agateau: Thank you for fixing.
<shadeslayer> agateau: any idea if kopete will get video call using telepathy with gtalk accounts?
<shadeslayer> afaik empathy does that 
<agateau> shadeslayer: I have no idea :/
<shadeslayer> :(
<ScottK> shadeslayer: I doubt agateau would know.  He's just fixing a U/I issue.  He's not kdenetwork dev.
<shadeslayer> oh....
<apachelogger> rbelem: splendid
<apachelogger> man
<apachelogger> Riddell: that ubuntu-sso stuff segfaults on me
<ScottK> apachelogger: It's secure then.
 * apachelogger just lost motivatoin again
<agateau> Riddell: should I assign you to the Kopete bug?
<rbelem> :-D
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: bug 624081
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 624081 in rekonq (Ubuntu) "rekonq is very slow loading some webpages and show weird messages in console" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/624081
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: saw that , also poked yoann21 about it, lets see what he says
 * shadeslayer also notes that we have qtcreator 2.0.1 release
<Riddell> agateau: can do
<Riddell> shadeslayer: just about to upload qtcreator
<shadeslayer> Riddell: whee :)
<shadeslayer> because im signing off for the next 10 days or so.. might be in and out ... but wont be able to do anything :P
<agateau> Riddell: ok
<shadeslayer> jefferai: im disconnecting the account, but dont delete it :P
<shadeslayer> ciao everyone...
<sheytan> ciao :D
 * shadeslayer hits disconnect
 * jefferai deletes
<nigelb> haha
<ari-tczew> apachelogger: I updated bug 533432. is it enough?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 533432 in kdegraphics (Ubuntu) "kolourpaint4 breaks GNOME" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/533432
<Riddell> ScottK: if you're milestoning bugs please tag with "kubuntu" so they appear in the tinyurl in the topic
<ScottK> Riddell: OK.  Sorry.
<ScottK> Fixed.
<ari-tczew> Riddell: could you check whether are enough informations? bug 533432
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 533432 in kdegraphics (Ubuntu) "kolourpaint4 breaks GNOME" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/533432
<Riddell> ari-tczew: you should check if it happens when running other KDE applications
<Riddell> ari-tczew: does it happen suddenly or only when gnome is reloaded?
<ari-tczew> Riddell: no. easiest example is konversation or kadu.
<ari-tczew> only kolourpaint4
<Riddell> also change the title to "kolourpaint4 breaks GNOME widget style"
<ari-tczew> Riddell: always during edit image in kolourpaint
<ari-tczew> Riddell: I'm affected by this bug since lucid :(
<sheytan> http://demotywatory.pl/2026269/A-teraz  "Now daddy will play with me"  :D
<JontheEchidna> lol
<dantti_work> Riddell: I'm back, does debconf works now?
<Riddell> dantti_work: nope
<Riddell> dantti_work: do I need to do something to the packagekit backend?
<dantti_work> Riddell: nope, the backend should just do it's magic, have you killed kpackagekitsmarticon after you recompiled?
<Riddell> I have yes
<Riddell> dantti_work: http://people.canonical.com/~jriddell/tmp/kpackagekit.jpeg
<dantti_work> hmm very weird
<dantti_work> Riddell: do you /tmp has any socket files?
<Riddell> dantti_work: yes
<Riddell> kpk_debconf_6855 and a couple others
<dantti_work> :(
<dantti_work> aptcc is running ?
<Riddell> dantti_work: how would I find that out?
<dantti_work> PackageKit.conf defaultbackend
<Riddell> umm, it just started working
<Riddell> works for both aiccu and sun-java5-jr
<Riddell> well that's annoying, you fiddle around for ages and then it suddenly starts working
<Riddell> dantti_work: Debian logo in dialogue is a bit out of place, is that the default of libdebconf-kde?
<dantti_work> Riddell: yes the default, it uses you system let me find wich file
<dantti_work> Riddell: /usr/share/pixmaps/%1-logo.png
<dantti_work> where %1 is the output of lsb_release -is
<dantti_work> if it fails it tried debian-logo
<dantti_work> drop a kubuntu logo there and it should be fine
<dantti_work> Riddell: btw did you packages the last revision os debconf kde? otherwise if someone clicks on the X (of the window) it will be waiting there for ever
<Riddell> I haven't pakcaged debconf-kde at all, that was JontheEchidna who did svn1160112 on Tue, 17 Aug 2010
<Riddell> dantti_work: does it need to be newer than that?
<JontheEchidna> (I should note that lsb_release identifies us as ubuntu, so that's no good)
<dantti_work> well this is what gnome-debconf front end does
<dantti_work> dunno what's is best then
<ScottK> Alternatives should work.
<dantti_work> Riddell: yes better repckage r1167177 has this fix
<dantti_work> ScottK: which alternatives?
<ScottK> update-alternatives
<Riddell> ScottK: would you agree to a FFe which adds debconf support to kpackagekit?
<ScottK> Riddell: Yes
<Riddell> thought you might :)
<dantti_work> well the feature was there :P but it wasn't working (a bug qdbusview had that made me think my code was good)
<Riddell> ScottK: bug 624173 for your approval
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 624173 in kpackagekit (Ubuntu) "debconf support in KPackagekit" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/624173
<ScottK> Done
<Riddell> dantti_work: hmm, I spot a beastie http://people.canonical.com/~jriddell/tmp/kpackagekit1.jpeg
<apachelogger> Riddell: ubuntu-sso-client is complete and utterly broken
<apachelogger> currently does not even work in KDE
<apachelogger> actually it currently segfaults
<Riddell> apachelogger: fooey, a lost cause then I guess
 * apachelogger is still fighting
<apachelogger> Riddell: there is always the option of rewriting it again :P
 * apachelogger does not get why they did not write the backend in C to begin with and only the frontend in python
<apachelogger> that would not make me want to save my RAM from overly bloated python modules
<dantti_work> Riddell: hmm that is supposed to be an icon( since I set it as the windowIcon)
<dantti_work> don't you have the kubuntu gear icon?
<Riddell> dantti_work: yes, can do
<dantti_work> Riddell: does sun-java works now?
<Riddell> dantti_work: yes
<dantti_work> good :P
<Riddell> dantti_work: I did as you suggested and only removed the update bits from the settings UI
<dantti_work> Riddell: nice, imo a button next to the checkbox (show developemnt sources) labeled edit sources would be great
<apachelogger> again i wrote a blog entry so incredibly long that I do not want to read it myself :P
 * apachelogger fears he will have to edit it for two days before he can publish it
<dantti_work> apachelogger: I do have this problem too :P
<apachelogger> it is a terrible one
<dantti_work> yes, you look at it and think who will want to read this :P
<dantti_work> Riddell: have you applied the PK patch I sent to you by email?
<Riddell> dantti_work: no I did a checkout of the svn
<Riddell> and I don't think I have an e-mail from you
<Riddell> oh, duh, we need a MIR for debconf-kde
<dantti_work> MIR?
<dantti_work> Riddell: no no, I sent you an email at ubuntu, because of some improvements/fixes in aptcc
<apachelogger> at the rising of the moon, at the rising of the moon, for the pikes must be together at the rising of the moon
 * apachelogger dances with Nightrose
<dantti_work> but I have just found out with some debiand dudes that autoremove is a hated feature in aptitude
<Nightrose> \o/
<dantti_work> so I was thinking on changing aptcc to be like apt-get and don't do that by default
<apachelogger> !mir
<ubottu> mir is Main Inclusion Report - see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MainInclusionProcess for more information.
<apachelogger> dantti_work:  ^
<Riddell> dantti_work: no e-mail here, could you resend?
<apachelogger> basically getting a package into main and on the CD
<dantti_work> hmm  thanks apachelogger :)
<dantti_work> Riddell: I can but don't you think this patch should include what I've just said?
<Riddell> dantti_work: yes if possible, but beta freeze tomorrow so not really time for delay :)
<dantti_work> Riddell: it's a one second  change :P
<dantti_work> done :P
 * apachelogger notes that this was more like a one minute change :P
<dantti_work> apachelogger: yes, opening the files was longer than s/true/false :P
<apachelogger> stupid files
<dantti_work> hehe
<apachelogger> there is whiskey in the jar...
<dantti_work> Riddell: jriddell at buntu dot com?
<apachelogger> you forgot the you
<apachelogger> it is you bun too
<dantti_work> hehe
<dantti_work> Riddell: mail sent subject "PackageKit 0.6.8v2"
 * sheytan likes rekonq so far :)
<Riddell> ScottK: if I told you I got kdebindings compiled on arm would you kiss me?
<ScottK> Riddell: Depends on where. 
<ScottK> Sounds encouraging though.
<Riddell> on where?  on arm!
<JontheEchidna> ahaha
<txwikinger> forl
<txwikinger> rofl even
<txwikinger> When will KDE support multi-touch screen ?
<Riddell> sometime after Qt does
<txwikinger> do I need to ask the next question?
<txwikinger> How comes that Gnome has it already in Maverick?
<Riddell> because some people were paid lots of money to develop it at a guess
<txwikinger> hmm
 * txwikinger needs to make a formal complaint! conference packs have 200 Ubuntu CDs and only 75 Kubuntu
<JontheEchidna> popcon says that kubuntu/ubuntu ratio is 1/4 last time I checked, so that is better than expected :P
<txwikinger> Well.. I had 1:1 demand on the last conference
<Riddell> yeah that's better odds than what the locos tend to get
<Riddell> I can order you kubuntu CDs if needed
<txwikinger> Riddell: let me first order and see if there is something I don't get.. if so, I appreciate your offer
<yofel> any way one can make the 'hibernate' button in the power management applet and the menu disappear when no swap is available?
<dantti_work> yofel: I don't making the button disapear is a good idea but surelly fail with a message box explaning why you can't hibernate is better would be great :)
<dantti_work> *don't think
<yofel> dantti_work: agreed, currently it actually tries to suspend to disk, notices that it can't and leaves you reisub as only sane reboot method :( not very nice considering the settings button is incredibly small and hibernate is right next to it :/
<dantti_work> yofel: try filling a bug against it (if there isn't one already)
<ScottK> File it on bugs.kde.org though. It's an upstream issue.
<yofel> k
<apachelogger> time progresses too fast
<Riddell> dantti_work: I still didn't get your e-mail, can you try sending to jr@ muse.19inch.net
<dantti_work> Riddell: sure :)
<Riddell> rbelem: seed changed, kubuntu-meta uploaded
<rbelem> Riddell, cool! :-D
<Riddell> rbelem: now you just need to convince someone to get the CD build scripts producing kubuntu-mobile images
<Riddell> dantti_work: hmm, are you sure you're sending this e-mail at all?
<Riddell> dantti_work: try riddell @gmail.com
<rbelem> ehehe
<dantti_work> Riddell: sorry, I was commiting a patch to kdelibs, but I'm sure I sent this twice, let me try again
<rbelem> Riddell, i think that persia will enable the images
<dantti_work> Riddell: sent to both emails
<rbelem> Riddell, and tgall_foo will enable it on linaro
<dantti_work> Riddell: oh no wait :P
<Riddell> dantti_work: got it now
<dantti_work> sent the wrong file :P
<Riddell> oops 
<dantti_work> Riddell: ok, now the v3 right one :P
<dantti_work> Riddell: I've fixed debconf-kde to delete the socket files, and kpk to delete debconf-kde objects, but can go in next packaging if you don't care :P
<Riddell> dantti_work: what are debconf-kde objects?
<Riddell> dantti_work: send me the patch and I'll get it in
<Riddell> dantti_work: why do we want the packagekit patch?
<dantti_work> Riddell: the libdebconf-kde objects are the ones that handle debconf to show the dialog, to deleting them makes the socket on /tmp disapear
<dantti_work> Riddell: the packagekit patch that I've send you by mail has the "changelog" in the email some fixes/improvements
<dantti_work> Riddell: you can fetch kpk and libdebconf-kde from svn I commited both a while ago
<dantti_work> it's just a small fix, it this will give you too much work, then just apply the one I sent to you by email
<Quintasan_Droid> Greetings from Carpentras, Frace
<Quintasan_Droid> France*
<Riddell> salut Quintasan_Droid 
<ari-tczew> Quintasan_Droid: holidays?
<Quintasan_Droid> ari-tczew: nah, attending a wedding ceremony
<Quintasan_Droid> Though it takes place at Saturday
<Quintasan_Droid> Riddell: well, applying for sponsorship
<ari-tczew> Quintasan_Droid: are you getting maried? :P
<Quintasan_Droid> Not me, some distant (to me at least)relative is getting married
<Quintasan_Droid> TBH I'm here just for food :P
<Quintasan_Droid> Riddell: what about that Polish blog ? Dunno if I mentioned it but she is kde-i18n-pl cooridnator
<Riddell> Quintasan_Droid: yes thanks, it's quite fiddly adding a new feed class so it'll need to wait until I'm not doing a million things
<Quintasan_Droid> Riddell: Oh, well, good luck. I consider doing million things a daily basis
<Quintasan_Droid> :)
<Riddell> which is why it took so long to get different feedclasses on there at all
<Riddell> dantti_work: do you know if the configure.ac part of that patch is needed in packagekit?  it's causing autoconf to do autoconf things
#kubuntu-devel 2010-08-26
<Riddelll> "digiKam 1.4.0 released..."  late update anyone?
<apachelogger> why oh why does Qt not support jfif images :O
<Riddelll> apachelogger: maybe, like me, Qt has never heard of jfif
<apachelogger> jfif is like cheap jpg
<Quintasan_Droid> >cheap jpg
<Quintasan_Droid> Why bother using it then?
<apachelogger> actually I think the problem Qt has with the particular jfif thing I am trying to render is that it apparently is headerless
<Quintasan_Droid> Png is superior in every aspect
<apachelogger> Quintasan_Droid: cuase ubuntu one deploys captachas as jfif
<Quintasan_Droid> What!?
<Quintasan_Droid> BLASPHEMY
<apachelogger> ubuntu-sso-client is a butterfly
<apachelogger> a butterfly that uses gobjects for no reason at all
<apachelogger> a butterfly that instanicfies a gui from the backend
<maco> instanicfies???
<maco> instantiates?
<apachelogger> jesus
<apachelogger> time for bed
<apachelogger> maco: yes
 * apachelogger doesnt get the words no more from tiredness
<Riddelll> sweet dreams of butterflys apachelogger
<valorie> sleep well, apachelogger
<Riddell> anyone seen https://edge.launchpad.net/~blca/+archive/published ?  loads of KDE bits, might be worth asking him to get into more official packaging
<Riddell> dantti: packagekit finally uploaded, growl at autoconf
<Riddell> kpackagekit and debconf-kde too
<dantti> Riddelll: nice :D hopefully I'll change it to cmake
<Quintasan> Riddell: should I mention bringing a guardian with me in the Further information field?
<Riddell> Quintasan: if you would have someone with you I guess you need to say that, including whether he/she needs a bed and would be paying for it
<Quintasan> okay
<patcito> hi
<Quintasan> Riddell: sent
<Quintasan> patcito: hello
<patcito> when I try to compile choqok I get that: http://pastie.org/1116520.txt?key=kskih4mhf4ufcxphbf5yhw
<patcito> any idea why?
<Riddell> Quintasan: groovy
<Quintasan>                  http://pastie.org/1116520.txt?key=kskih4mhf4ufcxphbf5yhw
<Quintasan> brr
<Riddell> I expect package 'kwebkitpart' not found is the problem
<Quintasan> patcito: you lack development headers for kwebkitpart
<patcito> libkwebkit-dev is already the newest version.
<Quintasan> CMake Error at /usr/share/kde4/apps/cmake/modules/FindPhonon.cmake:19 (file):
<Quintasan> that can also be a problem
<patcito> I do have libqt4-phonon-dev installed, and every package with phonon and dev in it
<Riddell> patcito: try  apt-get build-dep choqok ?
<patcito> already did that
<Quintasan> Riddell: well, I hope for approval, the queue is getting more and more boring over the years
<Quintasan> Time for bed I guess
<Quintasan> Good night
<Riddell> patcito: install libphonon-dev
<Riddell> Quintasan: night
<patcito> libphonon-dev is already the newest version.
<JontheEchidna> grr, I'm always getting the kmix and networkmanagement icons mixed up :/
<valorie> me too
<valorie> almost identical except for alignment
<JontheEchidna> well, I guess both speakers and wifi radio emit waves :P
<valorie> they used to be different colors, didn't they?
<valorie> now all bleached out too
<valorie> agreed
<valorie> but I'm still fighting with kmix daily anyway
<valorie> *every day* I have to reset it from 50% volume to 100%
<JontheEchidna> I sorta liked the vertical bars from kde3-knetworkmanager and the gnome networkmanager gui
<dequire_> valorie: Why not just open a terminal and run "alsamixer" and max out everything? wouldn't that help?
<valorie> I used to do that every day
<valorie> kmix is just as easy, and it's right there
<valorie> neither one will stick
<valorie> it's a lucid thing for me, I guess
<valorie> hoping Mav cures it
<valorie> I haven't found anyone else complaining about it
<dequire_> valorie: all. well, for me, once set in alsamixer it tends to stick. hope you get it worked out.
<valorie> never had the problem before lucid
<valorie> upgrading to Mav on Sat. -- global jam
<valorie> so we'll see then
<dequire_> I'm running both 4.5 on both pc an dlaptop atm. one is lucid, one MM alpha. no problems on either regarding sound. 
<dequire_> must be a hardware thing
<valorie> not up to 4.5 yet
<valorie> I assume that will happen on Sat. also
<dequire_> is that global jam the one that Nightrose was talking about that takes place here on IRC?
<dequire_> if so, I plan to attend also :)
<valorie> one can do it via IRC, yes
<valorie> we're meeting locally
<valorie> and hoping to see more of the state in IRC
<dequire_> i was at camp kde and getting pretty involved. but, as so often happens, life interfered for a while. hoping to get back in now.  
 * valorie is just getting more deeply involved
<valorie> right now, writing the handbook for amarok
<valorie> speaking of which
<valorie> back to work
<dequire_> good luck :)
<ScottK> Riddell, NCommander: kdeedu FTBFS.  Usual alignment type stuff: http://launchpadlibrarian.net/54413165/buildlog_ubuntu-maverick-armel.kdeedu_4:4.5.0b-0ubuntu1_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<NCommander> ScottK: bindings built?
<nigelb> um, where is the LP branch for kubuntu docs?
 * valorie 's ears perk up
<valorie> i don't know of such a thing
 * nigelb found
<nigelb> https://launchpad.net/kubuntu-docs
<valorie> the Amarok HB etc. are in userbase.kde.org
<valorie> iiiinteresting
<valorie> but my hands are full right now
<nigelb> did you hard disk finish copying to backup/
<valorie> oh, no
<valorie> I did reformat
<valorie> and supposedly partitioned
<valorie> although -- doesn't look like it
<valorie> gosh dang it, I meant to call my son about that
<valorie> I got partitionmanager
<valorie> and it said it created a partition, but it doesn't look like my lappy HD
<valorie> in the little image
<valorie> so
<valorie> mystified
<valorie> if it had to be mounted to be partitioned, you would think it would ask me to do that right?
<nigelb> yeah
<nigelb> but it shouldn't be mounted for partition btw
<valorie> k
<valorie> I'll probably start it backing up before I go to bed tonight
<valorie> so it can work while I sleep
<nigelb> :)
<valorie> will take awhile
<valorie> and I need to work now
<ScottK> NCommander: It did.  kdeedu, not so much.
<NCommander> ScottK: ../../../rocs/src/Core/node.cpp:210: error: prototype for 'void Node::setWidth(qreal)' does not match any in class 'Node'
<NCommander> ../../../rocs/src/Core/node.h:88: error: candidate is: void Node::setWidth(double)
<NCommander> ScottK: it doesn't seem that hard to fix
<ScottK> NCommander: For you.
<apachelogger> good morning kubuntu
<Riddell> good morning harald
<debfx> Good morning
<apachelogger> http://aplg.kollide.net/images/osiris/001.png <---
<apachelogger> ha!
<apachelogger> ha!!!!
<jussi> LOL
<Riddell> you must be doing something really nasty to ubuntu-sso
<persia> Riddell, apachelogger: from overnight backscroll, I'm apparently enabling images for kubuntu-mobile.  This doesn't happen to be something I'm authorised to do :)  Would one of you mind merging/uploading https://code.launchpad.net/~persia/livecd-rootfs/kubuntu-mobile?
 * apachelogger is hacking
<apachelogger> Riddell: btw, that gnome theming issue with kolourpaint4 does not have nothing to do with kolourpaint
<apachelogger> I am getting this every 5 minute or so
<persia> No rush :)  I just didn't want anyone blocking waiting on me for something I can't do.
<apachelogger> running quassel, creator, chrome, konsole, qdbusviewer
<Riddell> apachelogger: I expected so
<Riddell> persia: let me look
<persia> Riddell, Thanks.  I'm told this was the only non-cdimage bit undone (and have cdimage people prepared to act once this is done)
<Riddell> persia: you're not a core-dev?
<persia> I'm not.  I'll likely apply sometime soonish, but I need to actually do a healthy chunk of work in main first (probably target some of the relatively orphaned merges for natty)
<Riddell> I'm sure editing livecd-rootfs counts towards your application :)
<persia> Certainly, and I've been hitting it most cycles since Jaunty, but I have fairly high criteria before I'd approve a core-dev, and don't currently meet them.
<Riddell> persia: merged
 * Riddell tries to remember how that gets synced to the server
<persia> It's not synchronised with the UDD stuff.  You merge lp:livecd-rootfs, and upload, and it auto-updates lp:ubuntu/livecd-rootfs (or at least the branches weren't compatible yesterday, when I checked
<persia> And thanks!
<Riddell> but somehow it must get onto the CD builders
<Riddell> maybe that just happens by magic
<persia> Oh, yeah, there's a cronjob that pulls it daily.
<persia> And lamont kicks it when it breaks.
<Riddell> lamont == magic
 * persia forgets what time
<persia> Oh, right.  magic then :)
<Riddell> persia: so who are the magical cdimage people who are not prepared to act?
<persia> not?
<Riddell> s/not/now/
<persia> I believe NCommander has a branch ready that enables some images, but he's busy at the moment digging through some FTBFS.  If that doesn't change by timezone switch, I'm planning to pass the patch to ogra.
<NCommander> Riddell: persia: I'll make the changes to cdimage itself, but I can't roll livecd-rootfs changes as I'm not a core-dev
<persia> NCommander, Riddell just merged/uploaded that.
<NCommander> persia: Riddell: Ah. then we need to wait for the livecd-rootfs crontab updates livecd-rootfs in the image builders chroot
<persia> Precisely.
<Riddell> I'll just have to be patient then :)
<persia> Well, if you're bored and want to do it in advance, that works too, but I think too many people will get error notifications.
<ari-tczew> apachelogger: cannot you reproduce kolourpaint4-gnome issue? I saw your message ~30 minutes ago
<Riddell> apachelogger: he says he can
<Riddell> ari-tczew: rather
<ari-tczew> Riddell: so, yes or not? (my english is not always perfect)
<Riddell> ari-tczew: he can reproduce it yes
<ari-tczew> Riddell: aaaa nice!
<Riddell> NCommander: I had a shot at the kdeedu build failure, put it into PPA, not sure I got it right though
<NCommander> Riddell: does it build?
<Quintasan> bah
<Quintasan> good morning
<Quintasan> persia: have a spare minute
<Quintasan> ?
<persia> Quintasan, I'll dig one up :)  What's up?
<Quintasan> persia: well i wanted to order something from yahoo.jp but that dude wont ship anywhere outside Japan
<persia> So you want me to beat Hunter over the head with a stick, or receive it on your behalf?
<Quintasan> persia: well, first i wanted to know the postal fee to Poland
<persia> No idea.  I know shipping to Germany is pricey, but acceptable.  I presume Poland it a bit more (just because there's less traffic)
<Quintasan> the cd is 1000 yen, is shipping to germany more expensive than 2000 yen
<Quintasan> ?
<persia> Dunno off hand.  The local CD shipping expert ought be around within a couple hours, and I'll get a range for some shipments to Europe.  Rough guess would be in the 1-2 thousand range.
<Riddell> NCommander: on i386 yes but I don't have arm to test on
<NCommander> Riddell: where's the package, I'll copy it into an ARM PPA for a testbuild.
<Riddell> NCommander: I already uploaded it to the ARM PPA
<NCommander> Riddell: ah. If it builds, ship it ;-)
 * NCommander ducks
<apachelogger> the seven drunken nights
 * apachelogger sings
<NCommander> Riddell: I'm extremely bandwidth strapped. I think your best bet is to upload if it doesn't regress on x86. If you post your diff, I'll review
<jussi> apachelogger: its not night yet mate...
<glaucous> I need to generate a build log for kTorrent 4.0.2, I'm not exactly sure what it should look like, or how I generate it. I guess it's not just the output of cmake and make?
<glaucous> For backports, that is.
<Riddell> ghostcube: you're on lucid?
<Riddell> not ghostcube 
<Riddell> glaucous: you're on lucid?
<glaucous> Riddell: Yes
<Riddell> apachelogger, JontheEchidna: y'know when we replaced update-notifier-kde?  did we remember to replace the devel dist upgrade option?
<Riddell> glaucous: do you know how to download the karmic package?
<glaucous> Riddell: I've not heard of it, so no. Might add that I'm using KDE 4.5.
<Riddell> glaucous: http://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libktorrent
<Riddell> click on maverick version to get to https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libktorrent/1.0.2-1
<Riddell> under downloads, grab those three files into a new directory
<Riddell> in that directory run   dpkg-source -x *dsc   to extract it
<Riddell> cd libktorrent-<tab>
<Riddell> debuild
<Riddell> you'll need to apt-get install devscripts  first I expeect
<glaucous> Ah, thanks. Just need to uninstall the current one I built
<sheytan> Hey guys :)
<sheytan> can someone tell me what kubuntu devs are using for developing stuff? I already know kdevelop, plasmate, qtcreator. Anything else? :)
<Riddell> emacs, kate
 * persia knows of a nano user in kubuntu-devel, and suspects some vim folk
<sheytan> ok, thank you :)
<glaucous> Riddell: Hm, well the debuild failed after a while. (Had to install libboost-dev and doxygen) Are there any other packages I might need for debuild?
<Riddell> glaucous: pastebin the error message
<glaucous> Aye
<glaucous> Riddell: http://pastebin.org/775306
<Riddell> glaucous: hmm, symbols stuff
<Riddell> glaucous: try  rm debian/libktorrent2.symbols
<Riddell> debuild -nc
<glaucous> Right, building
<glaucous> Riddell: Error, something about secret key. http://pastebin.org/775343
<apachelogger> jussi: oh, my you bun too was so dark I thought it was night
<jussi> apachelogger: :D
<apachelogger> Riddell: that is in do-dist-upgrade or whatever that script is called
<Riddell> glaucous: good that means its completed
<Riddell> glaucous: now dpkg --install the .deb files it made
<Riddell> glaucous: and do the same thing for ktorrent itself
<apachelogger> I propose that ubuntu-sso-client-kde should advertise ktouch
<apachelogger> like that http://aplg.kollide.net/images/osiris/002.png
<glaucous> Riddell: Alright
<glaucous> Riddell: Should I use debuild -ns directly this time? Or debuild, then bebuild -ns if needed?
<Riddell> glaucous: debuild  to build the whole thing
<Riddell> debuild -nc  continues a build without having to do the whole thing, use it if you get a build failure which you then fix
<glaucous> Riddell: Ah I see
<glaucous> I'm just curious how this whole thing works. Maverick is things which are in active development, so what I'm doing with those files is just testing to see if they work correctly on Kubuntu?
<Riddell> apachelogger: I see you're ahead of me with bug 611760
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 611760 in packagekit (Ubuntu Lucid) "invalid values for distro upgrades" [Medium,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/611760
<apachelogger> Riddell: I very much think the metarelease patch should be added to update-manager since it moves pre-release upgrade testing a lot closer to what it will look like after release
<glaucous> Riddell: Build and install was successful, however it seems like all plugins (which were available when I built 4.0.2 from their site) are missing. The program is downloading and working though.
<Riddell> glaucous: quit ktorrent, run kbuildsycoca and run ktorrent again, see if that helps plugins
<glaucous> Riddell: Hm, what did that do? It fixed it
<Riddell> apachelogger: best talk to mvo about that?
<glaucous> Riddell: Okay well it's working perfectly, now exactly what files should I upload when sending bug report?
<apachelogger> Riddell: yeah, but I am hacking :P
<apachelogger> http://aplg.kollide.net/images/osiris/003.png
<Riddell> glaucous: the .build files need attached
<Riddell> glaucous: and say that the .symbols file isn't valid for lucid so that needs fixed or removed for the backport
<glaucous> Riddell: Aye. What would be a appropriate title for this? Better follow a valid pattern from the beginning :)
<Riddell> glaucous: build log for <packagename> <version> on lucid
<glaucous> Riddell: Would you like libktorrent and ktorrent on different reports?
<Riddell> glaucous: yes I think there's already two separate bugs for them
<glaucous> Would make sense
<Riddell> (mention the libktorrent bug number in the ktorrent bug)
<glaucous> Riddell: Already? Should I write in an existing bug report, or add a new one?
<Riddell> glaucous: didn't you file one already?
<glaucous> Riddell: Not yet
<Riddell> glaucous: oh go ahead and do so then
<Riddell> launchpad.net/lucid-backports
<glaucous> Riddell: Yup thanks
<glaucous> Riddell: There.. both up
<Riddell> glaucous: bug numbers?
<glaucous> Riddell: #624588 and #624590
<Riddell> bug 624588  and bug 624590
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 624588 in lucid-backports "build log for libktorrent 1.0.2 on lucid" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/624588
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 624590 in lucid-backports "build log for ktorrent 4.0.2 on lucid" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/624590
<Riddell> say it like that for ubottu happyness :)
<glaucous> Riddell: Oh okay
<glaucous>  Riddell: Great, now I (hopefully) know how to submit more reports to backports if any other software comes to mind
<Riddell> glaucous: nothing to stop you now :)
<glaucous> Riddell: Yah! Thanks for the help :)
<Riddell> waa http://muse.19inch.net/~jr/tmp/lucid-to-maveric-dist-upgrade-error.text
 * apachelogger is not sure that a kassistantdialog is suited for ubuntu-sso-client :S
<apachelogger> Riddell: with a lanugage with proper type system this would not have happened :P
<Riddell> apachelogger: fallen out of love with ruby have we? :)
<apachelogger> Riddell: ruby has a proper type system
<apachelogger> just different
<apachelogger> in ruby you act upon available functions, not particular type
<apachelogger> which in itelf makes much more sense since I do not care if I have a QString or a KString as long as both have a isEmpty() function I will use in my method foobar(str)
<apachelogger> the problem is that those rails users do not know about that and even if they did they would not use it, so ruby is practically rendered as incapable as python thanks to the rails people :P
<apachelogger> ohhhh
 * apachelogger did not know that kpagedialog supports subpages
<apachelogger> why did no one tell me?
 * apachelogger blames jussi
 * apachelogger likes this way better
<jussi> It wasnt me! I swear... I blame... Riddell
<apachelogger> and there is a bug!
 * apachelogger blames Quintasan for bugs
<Riddell> who broke the kubuntu-desktop package?!
 * apachelogger pointes at ScottK
 * apachelogger whines about his broken next button
<apachelogger> so
<apachelogger> I need a GUI that allows both registration with Ubuntu One *as well as* login
<apachelogger> option a) tabs: http://aplg.kollide.net/images/osiris/004.png
<apachelogger> option b) list: http://aplg.kollide.net/images/osiris/005.png
<apachelogger> option c) tree list: http://aplg.kollide.net/images/osiris/006.png
<apachelogger> option d) widget with button somewhere saying "Already have an account - let me login": http://aplg.kollide.net/images/osiris/002.png
<apachelogger> the GTK UI uses option d
<apachelogger> I do not like c and d
<apachelogger> and quite frankly I do not find a or b very compelling either ... hence option e) have the first page of the dialog show to large buttons one for login and one for register, with nice icon and such
<apachelogger> opionions anyone?
<apachelogger> pretty plz
 * apachelogger pokes jussi and Riddell and Nightrose and Mamarok and people :)
 * persia likes 004.png
<apachelogger> with a vs. b I would also go for a (that is the one with the bug I was whining about though ;))
<persia> Right :(
<Nightrose> 004
<persia> Suddenly that becomes an important bug :)
 * Nightrose vanishes again for some house cleaning
 * apachelogger sneezes
<apachelogger> quite dusty :P
<apachelogger> persia: should not be terribly difficult to fix, seems some model query is bogus with regards to subpages
<persia> Oh, good.
<jussi> apachelogger: I like d...
<jussi> apachelogger: failing d, then b
<apachelogger> with icons btw: http://aplg.kollide.net/images/osiris/007.png http://aplg.kollide.net/images/osiris/008.png
<jussi> definately the first one
<persia> jussi, Why d) over a)?  To me the tab implies that the user will have to fill out a separate set of details, whereas a button doesn't.
<jussi> persia: people are very used to clicking an "already have an account" - it exists in many applications. 
<persia> Fair.  I think it's bad in all of them, but consistency has value.
<jussi> I think its fairly normal, "web" approch, clicking a link takes you to a new page.
<jussi> If you do it similar to skype for instance, its just a little link.
<jussi> rather than a button
<apachelogger> persia, jussi: the fact that other apps do it does not mean that it makes sense and implementing something that does not make sense for the sake of fitting in with broken apps is simply wrong
<apachelogger> IMHO
<jussi> apachelogger: jes, but I still think it makes sense, click a button/link takes you to the next/new thing
<apachelogger> jussi: in the web, on the desktop clicking a link opens a browser
<sheytan> Hey guys
<agateau> apachelogger: I prefer d) because it means a more "wizard-like" sequential use
<agateau> apachelogger: the other ones look too similar to configuration dialogs imho
<sheytan> i recorded some screencast on maveric using recordmydesktop, but on lucid they look broken
<sheytan> i heard that on lucid there's a problem with recordmydesktop
<JontheEchidna> +1 for d), same reasons as agateau
<sheytan> is there a way  to fix it?
<apachelogger> agateau: it is not really sequential, registration and login are equal paths towards login state
<agateau> apachelogger: oh I see
<agateau> apachelogger: this dialog is only shown at setup time, right?
<apachelogger> yep
<apachelogger> and since the paths are equal I was more thinking towards having a selection dialog, asking the user if he already has an Ubuntu One account or not and then proceed to the actual page
<agateau> apachelogger: I would do something similar to what web sites do: prompt for connect info first, with a button to create the account
<apachelogger> I am afraid going right away to the registration seems a bit out of context
<apachelogger> agateau: that could work
<agateau> apachelogger: this is what skype does iirc
<apachelogger> true
<apachelogger> also the login page would be rather empty otherwise anyway
 * apachelogger tries that
<Riddell> Sime: waa, marble.so has suddenly decided to install to /usr/lib/python2.6/site-packages/PyKDE4/ instead of dist-packages, why would it do that?
<NCommander> hey guys, what do you want the filename of the Kubuntu Mobile live images to be. it will come out mavierck-desktop-arch right now, but I can change that if need be
 * persia would think maverick-mobile-arch for lives
<Riddell> yes
<JontheEchidna> What would you guys think of making a dpkg trigger on files being installed in /usr/share/applications/kde4/ and /usr/share/kde4/services/, so that it would trigger a kbuildsycoca4 run? Perhaps make the trigger + postinst file for the libkdecore5 package
<JontheEchidna> Otherwise new apps wont' show up until after a logout/login for most users
<apachelogger> wha?
<apachelogger> for one triggers would run as root which would not help with the problem you described
<JontheEchidna> gah, same problem as langpacks in that regard :/
<apachelogger> and for another the argument is wrong sicne kbuildsycoca4 gets triggered automatically
<apachelogger> if the auto trigger is not working then something is broken and that should be fixed
<JontheEchidna> doesn't in my experience
<apachelogger> delay between app installation and appearing in the sycoca should be no more than 1 minute 
<JontheEchidna> hmm, the menu updated by kbuildsycoca never ran
<Riddell> kbuildsycoca4 can be unreliable in that regard as glaucous found earlier
<Riddell> might be inotify issues
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: thre options come to mind with triggers: a) kbuildsycoca has already the ability to create a global sycoca but AFAIK that only gets *cloned* for new users, if that were to be changed to an on-the-fly fallback it could be updated using a trigger and help with the delay b) sycoca could be hooked up with the various gnome/fdo cache thingies that support global caches and actually have triggers already 3) come up with a system
<apachelogger>  (dbus call?) to all running kdeds to trigger a refresh
<apachelogger> of which ought to be upstreamable i suppose
<apachelogger> *all of which
<Riddell> Sime: well overridden with -DPYTHON_SITE_PACKAGES_INSTALL_DIR:PATH=/usr/lib/python2.6/dist-packages
<sheytan> Hey guys
<sheytan> where can i fing the new logo in svg?
<Riddell> KubuntuArtwork on wiki
<apachelogger> brrr
<apachelogger> gnome is silly
<sheytan> Thanks :)
<apachelogger> my rhythmbox died like half an hour ago
<apachelogger> I cannot force quit it
<apachelogger> with kwin you get that "do you wanna kill it dead" qustion if a window does not react in gnome you get nothing
<apachelogger> also it does not just kill it or anything
<apachelogger> maybe the window manager is going down with rhytmbox *shrug*
<Riddell> I think metacity has that but maybe compiz doesn't
<apachelogger> very odd I must say
<apachelogger> Riddell: is metacity default on ubuntu?
<apachelogger> if so then the capability seems broken
 * apachelogger issues a killall
<Riddell> apachelogger: no compiz is I believe
<apachelogger> ok
<persia> metacity is the default fallback if the user selects no desktop effects, or the system detects insufficient GL acceleration.
<apachelogger> persia, agateau, jussi: http://aplg.kollide.net/images/osiris/009.png
<apachelogger> like skype inspired that is ;)
<agateau> hehe :)
<agateau> apachelogger: I like it.
<agateau> apachelogger:  if the window is always shown this large, then maybe you can use classic labels instead of click texts?
 * persia doesn't generally assume underlined bits in non-browsers are clickable links, but isn't an expert at what those who haven't spent their lives in front of computers do with them.
<apachelogger> agateau: yeah, I need to play a bit with that, in fact it is only that big because later on it will embed a pretty wide picture
<agateau> apachelogger: ah ok, so click texts probably makes sense
<apachelogger> persia: I think blue text with underline is pretty much the regular definition of a link ^^
<superfly> not sure I would put "Don't have an account yet?" between the fields... perhaps below them, in front of "Forgot your password?"
<persia> apachelogger, For browsers, yeah :)
<apachelogger> persia: GNOME is breaking up the desktop and makes it a browser anyway, so in the long run that means the same ;)
<persia> And you think that's a good example to follow?
<apachelogger> I did not say that :P
<apachelogger> superfly: I am afraid that makes it look very "blockish"
<superfly> apachelogger: perhaps... I just feel that the link is in the wrong place, it distracts the user from typing in their password
<apachelogger> superfly: hm, that is true, then again with apachelogger strings you better watch that you enter the right data or you will start crying because the application shouts at you :P
 * apachelogger adds a todo item to reconsider placement
<JontheEchidna> I'm running in to bug 606302 daily :(
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 606302 in libdbusmenu-qt (Ubuntu) "Global menu related crash in Kate after closing documents" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/606302
<superfly> haha, is that so?
<apachelogger> either that or the app get suicidal
<apachelogger> ubuntone-kde's statusnotifier went suicidal
<apachelogger> poor thing
<apachelogger> never really died though
<apachelogger> sometimes it ate a lot though ;)
<txwikinger> folks.. I need some material for Saturday
<apachelogger> what is on saturday?
<apachelogger> :O
<txwikinger> if there are any area of bugs that need some care, or somethin that need packaging.. just tell me
<txwikinger> apachelogger: Global Jam
<apachelogger> oh
<apachelogger> kdepim :P
<txwikinger> I have already noted iso testing
<superfly> txwikinger: that's a good idea
<txwikinger> hey superfly
<superfly> hey txwikinger, going well?
<apachelogger> txwikinger: rekonq !!!!!!!!!!!!!
<txwikinger> apachelogger: what? testing? or bug triage?
<ScottK> kdenetwork has a bunch of open bugs that might stand review/upstreaming.
<apachelogger> txwikinger: testing for rekonq
<apachelogger> a lot of it
<txwikinger> ok
<txwikinger> ScottK: noted
<apachelogger> triage you can go for the regulars ... libs, workspace, runtime, pim
<NCommander> Who here is doing the kubuntu-netbook seed stuff
 * NCommander is working on making your images come into existance
<ScottK> NCommander: I've done some of it.
<NCommander> ScottK: I think somewhere along the line, something went wrong
 * NCommander isn't quite sure what yet, but is debugging
<ScottK> Looks like the last upload of kubuntu-meta may not have been idea.
<ScottK> idea/ideal.
<Riddell> ScottK: I fixed that (I hoep)
<ScottK> OK.
<ScottK> Let me make sure I have the latest.
<Riddell> txwikinger: digikam, kipi-plugins, kmess all need packaging
<Riddell> NCommander: we don't have kubuntu-netbook any more
<ScottK> Riddell: I didn't have the latest.
<NCommander> Riddell: we don't?
<Riddell> nope, it's all part of one happy CD image
<NCommander> ScottK: I'm doing the backend work on antimony to get mobile off the gorund
<ScottK> NCommander: Great.  You should be able to netbook/mobile in a lot of places.
<ScottK> (since we don't need the netbook stuff anymore)
<NCommander> ScottK: if netbook is dead, do you mind if I zap the dailies for maverick fo it?
<ScottK> NCommander: Please do.
<NCommander> ScottK: can't, we need to retain the ability to build netbook because shipped a release with it
<NCommander> (welcome to my world)
<ScottK> Ah.  Right.
<NCommander> ScottK: right, it seems something went wrong with your seed, I'm not getting default settings
<Riddell> yeah keep netbook for the lucid.1 bits
 * ScottK looks at the seeds.
<Riddell> NCommander: kubuntu-meta is broken in 1.197
<Riddell> you need 1.198
<NCommander> Riddell: we don't use the metapackage, we use the tasks directively in the archive
<persia> Careful about s/netbook/mobile/ because of 10.04.x images...
<NCommander> persia: I'm not doing a search and replace
<NCommander> its just a need line or an |
<NCommander> Riddell: ScottK: Right, so Launchpad thinks default settings isn't seeded
<NCommander> (there's no task for it)
<ScottK> persia: Yes.  That already got pointed out to me.
<ScottK> Looking
<NCommander> which is why its not showing up when I run germinate on antimony
<ScottK> NCommander: It's in the seed.  Is germinate looking in Universe?
<NCommander> ScottK: germinate is looking at the tasks
<ScottK> (is plasma-mobile getting picked up)?
<NCommander> Nope
<NCommander> ugh
<NCommander> I think I know what happened
<NCommander> We need to go smack the LP folks
<NCommander> ScottK: (if you want to see if a package is seeded in a way to have it picked up by images, do apt-cache show, and then look for it on the Tasks: line)
<ScottK> That's always true, only the reason seems to change.
<NCommander> ScottK: basically, what happened is LP has a special crontab that generates switched
<persia> NCommander, cron.germinate?  I thought that was avoided because of the reuse of the seed.
<NCommander> kubuntu is marked as main-only
<NCommander> persia: right, but the supported/unsupported switch is on a branch basis
 * persia missed that :(
<NCommander> if you want universe, you need to patch launchpad to handle it, or split the branch
<NCommander> I can't build an image until this is done
<ScottK> NCommander: plasma-mobile shows up with a Task, but it's in Universe.
<NCommander> persia: I don't see it with a task
<NCommander> wait
<NCommander> scratch that
<NCommander> I do
<NCommander> I mightbe wrong then
<NCommander> then why the heck isn't kubuntu-mobile-default-settings not getting seeded
<ScottK> NFC
<NCommander> ScottK: that's useful :-P
<ScottK> It's all I've got.
<NCommander> when did you seed default settings?
<Riddell> it was only seeded yesterday at 21:00
<NCommander> ah
<NCommander> the crontab might not have gotten it yet
<NCommander> That's probably what happened
<NCommander> hrm
 * NCommander can't remember if seed supdate with each publisher run or not ...
<persia> It was once daily, but I haven't asked in a few cycles.
<NCommander> persia: I can't remember expect it happens magically
<agateau> Riddell: ping
<agateau> Riddell: just posted a patch for bug #617367
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 617367 in VLC media player "mpris2 feature exception" [Unknown,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/617367
<agateau> Riddell: it hads mpris2.0 support to Amarok
<agateau> Riddell: can you get it included?
<Riddell> can do
<Riddell> agateau: has upstream seen it?
<agateau> Riddell: not yet, but I talked with them about it
<agateau> Riddell: and it's on gitorious
 * agateau goes creating a merge request
<NCommander> Riddell: ScottK: just a heads up, we're unlikely to have live images in time for beta
<NCommander> We will have alternatives though
<ScottK> Because?
<NCommander> or I should say, beta freeze
<ScottK> Sure.
<ScottK> I think that's a given.
<NCommander> ScottK: cause we need IS to roll something by hand to finish adding a new flavour
<NCommander> ScottK: We have a request in progress, but since we're suppose to cross beta freeze like ... now ..
<ScottK> OK.  I never figured it'd be ready at freeze.
 * ScottK still hopes to get kdeedu fixed before beta if someone would write the fix ....
<NCommander> ScottK: subtle :-P
<ScottK> Riddell: Thanks for fixing the Python bits.
<Riddell> ScottK: i've no idea why kdeedu needed that
<ScottK> NCommander: Subtle isn't my specialty.
<ScottK> Riddell: Me neither.  I looked for Python toolchain changes and could never find anything relevant.  I also didn't figure out what it needed either.
<NCommander> Riddell: can you ACK a cdimage patch for me?
<NCommander> Riddell: http://paste.ubuntu.com/483983/
<Riddell> NCommander: ack
<NCommander> Riddell: thanks
<NCommander> ScottK: Riddell: smoke test 2 in progress
<agateau> Riddell: merge request created: http://gitorious.org/amarok/amarok/merge_requests/2271
<apachelogger> ubuntu-sso-client is widget hell!!!!
<Riddell> agateau: is there a way to test it?
<agateau> Riddell: on gnome, yes
<agateau> Riddell: With the patch Amarok integrates in the sound menu
<Riddell> agateau: which version of amarok is it against?
<agateau> Riddell: I updated it to apply to 2.3.1
<agateau> Riddell: on the topic of Amarok packaging, I noticed the latest bzr packaging branch drops the gnome limited sni patch
<agateau> Riddell: it shouldn't be dropped
<agateau> Riddell: gnome is still limited :)
<debfx> agateau: are you sure that it's still needed?
<NCommander> Riddell: ScottK: First kubuntu-mobile image successfully spun in debug mode. I'm checking to makesure it makes sense
<agateau> debfx: unless it has been upstreamed, it is needed yes
 * agateau checks if it has been upstreamed
<agateau> debfx: not upstreamed, so still needed
<Riddell> NCommander: ooh!
<debfx> agateau: amarok always calls setIconByName(), isn't that enough?
<agateau> debfx: oh
<NCommander> /pool/universe/j/jackd2/libjack-jackd2-0_1.9.5~dfsg-19ubuntu1_i386.deb
<NCommander> /pool/universe/k/kubuntu-mobile-default-settings/kubuntu-mobile-default-settings_10.10.0ubuntu1_all.d$
<agateau> debfx: I missed that
<NCommander> /pool/universe/libc/libcrypt-passwdmd5-perl/libcrypt-passwdmd5-perl_1.3-9_all.deb
<NCommander> /pool/universe/p/plasma-mobile/plasma-mobile_0.0~svn20100802-0ubuntu2_i386.deb
<NCommander> WOO
<NCommander> It pulled in the universe packages
<agateau> debfx: it should be ok then, does it also avoid using overlays?
<ScottK> Perfect.
<agateau> debfx: although that one is less of a problem
<NCommander> tasks fixed itself
<NCommander> ScottK: are you interested inboth live and alternate, or just live
<NCommander> the live images thingy just got fixed so I should be able to spin live instead
<debfx> agateau: it still uses overlays
<agateau> debfx: yes, just checked, but that's not a problem actually
<ScottK> NCommander: I'm not 100% sure.  I think just live, but ian_brasil or rbelem would be the ones to ask.
<NCommander> ScottK: I'll enable alternates for now. If there's no point, we can kill them
<ScottK> NCommander: Can you join #kubuntu-mobile?
<agateau> Riddell: ignore what I said about the gnome limited sni patch, it's not needed anymore (thx to debfx) 
 * Riddell ignores
<Riddell> didn't we already have an mpris patch for amarok?
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> another bug? somehow I get the feeling kassistantdialog/kpagedialog are not used to their full extend of capabilities
<Riddell> didn't dantti_work find the same thing with anotherh kfoodialog class?
<apachelogger> *shrug*
<apachelogger> there are way too many dialog classes anyway
<apachelogger> 15 dialog classes but no proper busy widget
<apachelogger> other than qprogressbar
<dantti_work> Riddell: sorry what is the problem?
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: KPixmapSequenceWidget
<JontheEchidna> using the "process-working" xdg animation
<JontheEchidna> http://paste.ubuntu.com/484000/
<JontheEchidna> ^show() when busy
<apachelogger> goodness
<apachelogger> not that hot
<apachelogger> but working
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: thanks
<apachelogger> *hug*
<JontheEchidna> :)
<apachelogger> leaves me with kassitantdialog eating widgets
 * apachelogger needs to poke around what part fails but apparently something does not work properly with nesting
<apachelogger> in pagedialog you can have multiple pages and each page can have subpages, subpages can have subpages... now something falls over if you add 2 subpages to one regular page, it will render the most recently added widget for all subpages
<apachelogger> (the tree widget I showed earlier does however display the right widget's title...)
<apachelogger> anyhow
<apachelogger> ->supper
<ScottK> debfx: Are you available for some bug fixing?
<Mamarok> apachelogger: I know I am late, but 004, the choice is obvious
<debfx> ScottK: I'm working on digikam right now
<ScottK> debfx: When you have some spare bandwidth I could use some help.
<debfx> apachelogger: is there a way I can test whether pkg-kde-tools generates the desktop .pot file?
<debfx> hm I'll just check if the file exists
<Riddell> you have to edit /usr/lib/kubuntu-desktop-i18n/debhelper/kubuntu-debhelper-langpack-generate.sh and /usr/lib/kubuntu-desktop-i18n/debhelper/kubuntu-debhelper-langpack-clean.sh to remove the tests at the top
<Riddell> also a good idea to install pkgbinarymangler and enable it
<debfx> Riddell: digikam copys the desktop .pot to *imageplugins.pot
<debfx> which fails for non official archive builds
<Riddell> whyever would it do that?
<debfx> * In debian/rules add KUBUNTU_DESKTOP_POT and common-install-prehook-impl
<debfx>     to copy desktop translations template file to imageplugins too
<debfx> Riddell: you added that
<Riddell> ug, whyever would I do that
 * ScottK hands Riddell a mirror for consultations.
<Riddell> dantti_work: some paperwork.  are blocked updates hidden?  are icons for installed apps shown?  are updates selected by default?
<Riddell> rbelem: paperwork, am I right in thinking a working samba share UI is unlikely in the next week or two?
<Riddell> ryanakca: did you find those kde pim 3.5 packages?
<rbelem> Riddell, in two i think it will be ok
<rbelem> :-)
<rbelem> now i will focus to get that patch approved
<apachelogger> debfx: you just need to create a /CurrentlyBuilding file as documented in the l10n readme in pkg-kde-tools
<rbelem> and finish the UI will be a matter of few days
<Riddell> ScottK: "package Plasma mobile and associated changes to kwin etc" and "set up seed and build images" ok for DONE?
<ScottK> Riddell: First part yes.  Second part is INPROGRESS, but should be done today.
<rbelem> :-D
<debfx> ScottK: so what bug do you want to get fixed?
<ScottK> debfx: It's kdeedu FTBFS on armel.
<ScottK> debfx: http://launchpadlibrarian.net/54413165/buildlog_ubuntu-maverick-armel.kdeedu_4:4.5.0b-0ubuntu1_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<Riddell> kdeedu is doing fine on arm
<ScottK> debfx: It needs to have a cast in there somewhere because qreal !=double on armel
<ScottK> Riddell: It will fail.
<Riddell> why do you say that?
<mgraesslin> do you have arm packages for 4.5?
<ScottK> Since it failed yesterday due to qreal != double problem
<Riddell> ScottK: I wrote a patch
<ScottK> mgraesslin: For most of it.
<CIA-71> [libqapt] jmthomas * 1168410 * trunk/extragear/sysadmin/libqapt/CMakeLists.txt Bump version for 1.0.1 release
<ScottK> Riddell: You did?
<ScottK> debfx: Maybe Riddell is ahead of me.
<mgraesslin> that could make my life for kwin on meamo way easier :-)
<Riddell> due to bad version numbering it's not in the -0ubuntu3 changelog entry it's in the -0ubuntu2 entry
<Riddell> but I'm pretty sure it'll compile
<Riddell> remind me to send it upstream when it does
<ScottK> OK.
<ScottK> debfx: Nevermind.  Riddell got it already.
<CIA-71> [muon] jmthomas * 1168411 * trunk/extragear/sysadmin/muon/src/main.cpp Bump version for 1.0.1 release
<ScottK> Riddell: OK.  I was looking at the changelogs and thought it needed doing still.
<Riddell> apachelogger: "ensure failsafe X works with KDM" did you get anywhere with that?
<ScottK> mgraesslin: So far we have everything except kdeedu and kdeplasma-addons built.
<mgraesslin> that's great
<Riddell> with any luck we'll have images for beta
<apachelogger> Riddell: I havea kdialog portation ready but did not find the motivation to look into the gdm specific junk
<Riddell> no hardware to test them on of course but that's a detail
<mgraesslin> I will try to install the packages in scratchbox
<Riddell> apachelogger: do you have a patch or branch somewhere so it doesn't get lost?
<apachelogger> actually the code was so ugly it caused me to rant on identica 
<apachelogger> Riddell: I can upload a branch
<apachelogger> probably most findable
<mgraesslin> at least I am glad that there are no double/float/qreal issues in kwin
<ScottK> How much ranting can happen in 140 characters?
<Riddell> mgraesslin: what's scratchbox?
<apachelogger> oh!
<apachelogger> turns out kassistantdialog did everything right
<mgraesslin> Riddell: an environment to test ARM stuff
<apachelogger> I did write a crutial line in the wrong function :\
<mgraesslin> used by maemo
<ScottK> Riddell: How's our installer doing?
<Riddell> ScottK: ev was up until 6 this morning fixing it, fix is committed
<Riddell> I haven't been able to test it yet though, my virtual machine is busy on lucid upgrades and apparantly two virtual machines at once kills my laptop
<ScottK> So if we get a kubuntu-mobile live image here shortly, it's not actually going to work until after the installer stuff lands, right?
<Riddell> it'll boot into a live system fine
<ScottK> OK.
<Riddell> just the install won't complete in any useful way
<sheytan> With this all devs from all over the world will join kubuntu development team: http://a.imageshack.us/img828/7619/devr.png ]:-> 
<sheytan> Remember that the text isn't done yet :D
<Riddell> sheytan: microbloggosphere had a comment about the current kubuntu website which I agree with, we should mention Linux and KDE on the front page http://identi.ca/ivancukic
<sheytan> Riddell just a sec ;)
<Tm_T> I heavily agree too
<sheytan> Riddell http://a.imageshack.us/img841/8946/aboutt.jpg
<sheytan> this is about page
<Tm_T> we are Linux with KDE afterall
<sheytan> and on the home page we will have a nice slideshow that will change every reload :)
<sheytan> there will be about KDE too :)
<Riddell> sheytan: nice.  put Core technologies above Canonical I think
<sheytan> Riddell sure ;)
<sheytan> I'll tell ofirk about this :)
<Riddell> sheytan: have you thought about applying for sponsorship to UDS?
<sheytan> Riddell what's this? :D
<Riddell> sheytan: spend a week of your life discussing ubuntu things http://www.jonobacon.org/2010/08/23/11-04-ubuntu-developer-summit-announced/
<sheytan> Riddell i don't think i'll have time :( Work :(
<sheytan> Maybe next year :)
<Riddell> ScottK: doesn't seem like I'll be able to test ubiquity, I need to leave in a while and won't be back until monday afternoon
<ScottK> Urk.
<ScottK> ENOTIME for me either.
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: Can you test it?
<sheytan> ScottK how does that test look like? Maybe i can help? :)
<Riddell> you need to be able to compile it, load up a virtual machine, install the new build, and run it
<Riddell> actually I can supply i386 .debs
<sheytan> Ive got maveric on my virtualbox, can be?
<Riddell> sheytan: got a recent live CD on virtualbox?
<sheytan> Not quite, it's an alpha 3 with some updates i guess
<Riddell> you should probably download a daily live desktop CD
<sheytan> this will take about an hour for me
<Riddell> that's fine
<sheytan> ok, link? :)
<Riddell> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/daily-live/20100826/
<Riddell> grab "PC (Intel x86) desktop CD"
<Riddell> boot that up in virtualbox
<Riddell> wget these .debs  http://people.canonical.com/~jriddell/tmp/ubiquity/
<Riddell> (ignore the gtk and mythbuntu ones)
<Riddell> ignore the udeb too I guess
<Riddell> dpkg --install *deb
<Riddell> assuming they install run   ubiquity kde_ui
<Riddell> and install it
<Riddell> if it installs and runs, yay 
<sheytan> Riddell, ok :)
<sheytan> what's new? :D
<Riddell> else probably ScottK can tell you how to help debug
<sheytan> ok
<Riddell> sheytan: the installer starts installing after the first step
<sheytan> Riddell it's a feature, right? :D
<ryanakca> Riddell: I haven't looked yet. My last day at work is tomorrow, it's on my TODO list for this weekend / next week if that isn't too late...
<sheytan> no more user creating, time and date, etc?
<Riddell> ryanakca: oh yes I forgot the timing, that's fine
<Riddell> sheytan: install starts going then you do the user creating, time and date, etc while it is already installing
<sheytan> Riddell oh yeah, this is already in ubuntu. I saw that :D First time i was wondering WTF ;D
<Riddell> hmm, I fear my virtual machine is bust http://people.canonical.com/~jriddell/tmp/lucid-upgrade.jpeg
<Riddell> so much for VM snapshots
<sheytan> Riddell ive downloaded 8pkgs from that list. Is that ok?
<Riddell> sheytan: which list?
<sheytan> http://people.canonical.com/~jriddell/tmp/ubiquity/
<Riddell> yes, 8
<sheytan> ok ;)
<sheytan> btw: why the upgrading tool isn't oxygened? :D
<sheytan> is it qt3 or something?
<Riddell> is bug 600646
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 600646 in qt4-x11 (Ubuntu) "Kubuntu ubiquity is unthemed" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/600646
<Riddell> which should be fixed with the new Qt build which isn't on that CD
<sheytan> Riddell i meant this one: http://people.canonical.com/~jriddell/tmp/lucid-upgrade.jpeg It's using plastic style instead of oxygen.
<Riddell> sheytan: same thing
<sheytan> Riddell ok ;)
<Riddell> needs the KDE plugin path in its config
 * Riddell wonders about the wisdom of visiting florida in October http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/timeline/8bc086fdd84f3e459bee6ee7a08644cd.png
<Riddell> ok I'm out, back later for a bit, good luck
<sheytan> Thank you :)
<sheytan> bye ;)
<apachelogger> @_@
<apachelogger> my eyes hurt!!!!
 * apachelogger did too much coding
<sheytan> apachelogger use the eyes plasmoid :D
 * apachelogger calls on isPasswordValid and wonders why it says no
<Tm_T> agateau: I added you to auto-accept list for kopete-devel list (:
<agateau> Tm_T: thanks :)
<agateau> Tm_T: actually I am subscribed to the list, but with my @canonical address
<agateau> Tm_T: which is not the one I use on reviewboard.kde.org
<Tm_T> I suspected as much, that's why I didn't come and poke you to subscribe (:
<CIA-71> [ubuntu-sso-client-kde] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20100826162210-1bqc9s5qq1556q39 * src/Errror.h remove bogus file
<CIA-71> [ubuntu-sso-client-kde] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20100826162238-y9j60pd1wrm7sk2h * src/CMakeLists.txt Add .h-only foo to cmakelists so it shows up in qt creator's project
<CIA-71> [ubuntu-sso-client-kde] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20100826162514-pqmag0brv804dsy1 * src/PasswordHelper.h s/widget/label
<CIA-71> [ubuntu-sso-client-kde] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20100826163021-a0fodcs4kw3n9d89 * src/ (EmailHelper.h CMakeLists.txt RegisterWidget.cpp) Add emailhelper
<CIA-71> [ubuntu-sso-client-kde] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20100826163825-fv6aluazhn9t7bdz * src/ (4 files) use emailhelper in requester widget and make requestability dependent on presence of valid email addy
<CIA-71> [ubuntu-sso-client-kde] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20100826165732-12rh2bjws3zds2ko * src/ (Dialog.cpp EmailHelper.h RegisterWidget.cpp RegisterWidget.h) sort of rewrite register widget
<debfx> are we already in beta freeze?
<JontheEchidna> hope not; I just uploaded a package to main
<apachelogger> you will see when one of the release team overlords comes and shouts at you
 * ScottK clears his throat.
<ScottK> Not yet, but it's close.
<debfx> you upgraded yourself to apache2?
<sheytan> ScottK i downloaded the daily build of kubuntu, but when i  click 'try kubuntu' after ksplash i see black screen only :(
<ScottK> sheytan: What architecture and what video?
<sheytan> ScottK  nvidia, i386
<ScottK> Hmmm.  Not sure what the status of Nvidia is right now.
<dantti_work> Riddell: some paperwork.  are blocked updates hidden? YES. are icons for installed apps shown? YES.  are updates selected by default? YES but only when the user clicks on the systray icon.
<ScottK> sheytan: Let's join #ubuntu-installer and see if we can get help there.
<sheytan> ScottK but my maveric updated today woeks
<ScottK> OK
<sheytan> ScottK please you ask, I don't know what should i say in this case ;D
<ScottK> OK.
<CIA-71> [ubuntu-sso-client-kde] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20100826173259-3bbqcev3fol265vo * src/ (RegisterWidget.cpp RegisterWidget.ui) busywidget
<CIA-71> [ubuntu-sso-client-kde] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20100826173501-xrbmiyhckj1dxzvv * src/ (4 files) add widget to show while waiting for replies from service
<CIA-71> [ubuntu-sso-client-kde] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20100826173736-v4v8dnran5r2crgw * src/CMakeLists.txt forgot the ui
<ScottK> sheytan: Which VT is the black screen on?
<apache2logger> actually
 * apache2logger thinks that a intermediate widget is completely ugly
 * apache2logger looks into overlay
<ScottK> sheytan: You need to answer that.
<sheytan> ScottK http://pastebin.com/Zf0r7gdj
<ScottK> sheytan: Can you install them manually?
<sheytan> ScottK  http://pastebin.com/SibUVBuV   http://pastebin.com/tp3j0Edq
<sheytan> those two outputs errors
<sheytan> the rest is fine
<ScottK> Looking
<ScottK> sheytan: What if you do "sudo apt-get -f install"?
<sheytan> ScottK http://pastebin.com/H14F6kn
<ScottK> Thanks.
<sheytan> welcome :) should i install it, ScottK ?
<ScottK> I get unknown paste ID error
<ScottK> Please paste it again.
<sheytan> sec
<sheytan> http://pastebin.com/JH14F6kn
<sheytan> should be fine now :)
<ScottK> sheytan: Yes.
<sheytan> ScottK installing
<sheytan> ScottK and now should i try those that had errors?
<ScottK> They should be installed now, shouldn't they?
<ScottK> If not, yes.
<sheytan> ScottK http://pastebin.com/eP2fGCqd
<ScottK> But it doesn't start?
<sheytan> ScottK it doesn't :(
<ScottK> I think we need a KDE developer now.
<ScottK> dantti_work: Around?
<sheytan> ScottK please ask someone :)
<dantti_work> yup
<sheytan> that was fast :D
<dantti_work> I was looking at the channel :P
<ScottK> dantti_work: We're trying to test out the newest version of the Ubiquity installer and it doesn't start.
<ScottK> see sheytan's last pastebin.
<ScottK> Any idea what that could be about?
<dantti_work> trying to find some inspiration to start coding :P
 * dantti_work looks
<sheytan> dantti_work get a coffee. Helps when i start gimping :D
<dantti_work> dumb question, do you have a lo interface?
 * dantti_work doesn't like coffee :P
<sheytan> network one?
<sheytan> then get a beer ;D
<dantti_work> yup
<sheytan> i do
<sheytan> it's a virtual machine
<apache2logger> http://aplg.kollide.net/images/osiris/010.png
<dantti_work> hmm well I'd need to try the code them
<apache2logger> akonadi-like busy widget
<apache2logger> what do we think?
<dantti_work> sometimes if you don't have 'lo' I think sockets do not work
<sheytan> apache2logger without that dark effect ok :)
<sheytan> dantti_work any tmp hack for that? :D
<apache2logger> the dark effect is there because it lays on top of the regular UI
<apache2logger> to block it
<apache2logger> since it is doing stuff right now
<sheytan> you can make the fields unavailabe to put stuff into them instead
<dantti_work> sheytan: well I don't know how this app works so inly testing ...
<dantti_work> *only
<dantti_work> sheytan: are you ssh to it? 
<apache2logger> sheytan: that does however not indicate progress
<sheytan> dantti_work to the virtual machine?
<dantti_work> yup
<superfly> apache2logger: I would just disable the rest of the widgets
<sheytan> no, kubuntu by default has only the cliient, and it's running from a live cd
<apache2logger> superfly: how do you indicate that something is going on then?
<sheytan> but why do i need ssh here?
<dantti_work> cause it could have something to do with you not having dbus-session...
<sheytan> apache2logger the progress bar is for that :P
<superfly> apache2logger: sorry, wasn't being clear... with the progress bar, like you have it
<apache2logger> where do you put the progressbar
<superfly> pretty much where it is now
<sheytan> it's already there
<sheytan> yep
<apache2logger> mind that this needs to appear for every widget in the dialog
<dantti_work> sheytan: sorry no clue, who maintains that app?
<apache2logger> http://aplg.kollide.net/images/osiris/011.png
<apache2logger> and where do you put it here?
<sheytan> dantti_work ask ScottK
<ScottK> dantti_work: It's Riddell mostly, but he's offline.
<sheytan> apache2logger oh, that way it's fine as it is :D
<superfly> apache2logger: somewhere :-P
<sheytan> no, this will make the UI cluttered
<sheytan> it's a bit already :D
<superfly> but I get your point
<apache2logger> http://aplg.kollide.net/images/osiris/012.png
<apache2logger> without background
<dantti_work> sheytan: I guess it's better to ask him, and as I am at work I don't have a kubuntu to test here :/
<apache2logger> the idea is to have one widget that gets used throughout the dialog to indicate that it is waiting for something to happen
<sheytan> dantti_work ScottK so we stuck without testing the new installer :(
<ScottK> dantti_work: Do you have one with a maverick VM you could help us out with later?
<dantti_work> sheytan: that is the new kubuntu installer?
<apache2logger> Nightrose: what do you think about it? http://aplg.kollide.net/images/osiris/010.png
<ScottK> dantti_work: It is.
<sheytan> apache2logger then as i said, imho it's fine now :)
<sheytan> dantti_work yep
<dantti_work> ScottK: hmm now I'm more interested :P since I had some stuff I'd like it to be fixed :P
<ScottK> Great.
<dantti_work> sheytan: where do I get this cd?
<dantti_work> kubuntu.org?
<sheytan> just a sec
<ScottK> dantti_work: http://people.canonical.com/~jriddell/tmp/ubiquity/
<sheytan> yep
<ScottK> Ignore the gtk and mybuntu ones there.
<sheytan> and get the i386 one
<sheytan> couse the Riddell's packages are 32bit only
<superfly> apache2logger: what about extending the dialog down a little, and sticking it just above the buttons? are those buttons per page, or used throughout the app?
<apache2logger> the buttons are used throughout the app
<superfly> yeah, possibly put the progress bar just above the buttons
<superfly> it's a bit more in line with what most other apps do
<superfly> unless you want to do the akonadi thing, and pop up a borderless window with just the progress bar on it :-P
<apache2logger> superfly: what apps do that?
<dantti_work> ScottK: can I install that packages in lucid? I don't have a kubuntu on any VM (only an old ubuntu with net install)
<superfly> apache2logger: I don't think any do that specifically, but I don't really see many apps that darken the whole app and put a progress bar floating in the middle
<ScottK> dantti_work: No.  Not really.
<Nightrose> apache2logger: yea not bad imho
<apache2logger> superfly: that is because most apps do not have possibly long waiting times
<dantti_work> ScottK: should I install maverick then?
<apache2logger> while the progress bar is up a backend is talking to a web server
<ScottK> dantti_work: Yes, but you really want to do this kind of testing in a VM.
<apache2logger> so that could take a minute or two
<apache2logger> and by completely locking the user out it ought to be more apparent
<dantti_work> ScottK: right, but what I'm saying is that I don't have one :P so which would be best?
<dantti_work> I have to download kubuntu's cds..
<superfly> apache2logger: ok, since you're doing an overlay, why don't you give the progress bar a little borderless window to live on... I think that makes more sense than just a progress bar in the middle of nothing
<ScottK> dantti_work: Then make one using the Alpha 3 maverick ISO.
<dantti_work> k, thanks
<sheytan> ScottK when i'm in console mode and X are shutted down, can i start ubiquity somehow?
<sheytan> i mean, that it automaticalli turn on 
<sheytan> X
<apache2logger> superfly: it is not in the middle of nothing, it is ontop of the part of the window that changes once the overlay goes away
<ScottK> sheytan: I think there's a way, but it's non-trivial and I don't know it.
<superfly> apache2logger: to you, yes, to the user...?
<apache2logger> superfly: what you mean is a dialog, which is a bad idea -> see kpackagekit in lucid
<sheytan> ScottK well, the we need to wait until Riddell comes back
<superfly> apache2logger: yeah, kpackagekit annoys me
<sheytan> :/
<apache2logger> superfly: see, and yet you propose that I do the same to this dialog :P
<ScottK> sheytan: Or dantti_work get's his maverick VM set up.
<superfly> apache2logger: well, I'm more talking a psuedo dialog
<superfly> *pseudo
<superfly> apache2logger: I don't know, really, I'm just trying to see if there's a more user-intuitive way of displaying it, that's all
 * sheytan goes make some food, brb
<apache2logger> superfly: the other option would be to insert a loading page between dialog pages
<apache2logger> which is really not much different
<superfly> yeah, not a good idea, imho
<dantti_work> ScottK: while it downloads (*10minutes left), is it better to install kubuntu on the vm or just test it on the live cd?
<ScottK> dantti_work: We'll need an install test, so vm
<dantti_work> k
 * apache2logger tunes in 'in the mood' and asks Nightrose if she wants to dance
<Nightrose> always
 * apache2logger swings with Nightrose ^^
<apache2logger> Nightrose: thanks for this wonderful dance :*
<Nightrose> :*
<CIA-71> [ubuntu-sso-client-kde] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20100826184850-c3rg6adg4clcld9a * src/ (9 files) make the processing into a busy overlay and borrow some code from akonadi ;)
<ScottK> ev just uploaded ubiquity, so we should have pacakges in the archive shortly.
<dantti_work> ScottK: should I download them all except debconf and gtk ones?
<CIA-71> [ubuntu-sso-client-kde] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20100826190141-pl23wyvz8dxez3qi * src/ (6 files) add a success page
<CIA-71> [ubuntu-sso-client-kde] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20100826190223-l0h4vrs12ury5iyo * src/SuccessWidget.h no explicit ctor kthxbai
<CIA-71> [ubuntu-sso-client-kde] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20100826190429-tfhylq17zr4ual32 * src/ (SuccessWidget.cpp SuccessWidget.h) setter and getter for the success message
<CIA-71> [ubuntu-sso-client-kde] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20100826190712-8lc4w0yqg5htl2hn * src/ (Dialog.cpp SuccessWidget.cpp SuccessWidget.h) set default success message from infoset via ctor
<dantti_work> ScottK: I have the same problem though I didn't installed oem-config(check and udeb)
<ScottK> dantti_work: OK.  Let's wait for an actual ISO with the new installer and see.
<ScottK> Riddell wins.  kdeedu got through all the compiling bits now.  Almost there (knocks wood)
<JontheEchidna> !find KPixmapSequenceWidget lucid
<ubottu> Package/file KPixmapSequenceWidget does not exist in lucid
<JontheEchidna> :/
<JontheEchidna> !find KPixmapSequenceWidget maverick
<ubottu> File KPixmapSequenceWidget found in kdelibs5-dev, python-kde4-doc
<JontheEchidna> those API docs lie!
<apache2logger> liars
<apache2logger> JontheEchidna: my akonadi widget is better anyway :P
<JontheEchidna> !find kpixmapsequencewidget.h
<ubottu> File kpixmapsequencewidget.h found in kdelibs5-dev
<JontheEchidna> !find kpixmapsequencewidget.h lucid
<JontheEchidna> !find kpixmapsequencewidget.h lucid
<ubottu> File kpixmapsequencewidget.h found in kdelibs5-dev
<JontheEchidna> bla
<apache2logger> JontheEchidna is the liar coz he called the apidox a liar :P
 * apache2logger should have looked at the sso dbus interface in detail before hacking away since things seem to be a lot less objecty as they seem
<dantti_work> ScottK: I believe it's not working because of these missing deps
<ScottK> sheytan had installed the deps though.
<ScottK> We'll know shortly.
<dantti_work> :/
<JontheEchidna> !find KPixmapSequence lucid
<ubottu> File KPixmapSequence found in kdelibs5-dev
 * apache2logger uses his kickass recordmydesktop ui to record a video :P
<JontheEchidna> *sigh* http://websvn.kde.org/?view=revision&revision=1124100
<JontheEchidna> at least it's fixed now
<apache2logger> :)
<CIA-71> [muon] jmthomas * 1168504 * trunk/extragear/sysadmin/muon/src/DetailsTabs/MainTab.cpp Apparently the CamelCase header for KPixmapSequenceWidget wasn't around in 4.4... :(
<apache2logger> http://people.ubuntu.com/~apachelogger/screencasts/sso-client-kde.ogv
<ScottK> In the next several hours we should have ISOs with the updated installer to test.
<ScottK> ev is going to drop in and let people know when they are available.
<ScottK> dantti_work and anyone else, it's important we get the installer changes smoke tested ASAP.
<apache2logger> Nightrose: can I please get cheers, I am depressed because of the uglyness of the code I am producing here
<Nightrose> awwwwww
 * Nightrose huggls apache2logger
<apache2logger> \o/
 * apache2logger continues messing with them signals
<JontheEchidna> apache2logger: http://images.pictureshunt.com/pics/u/unicorn-1846.jpg
<JontheEchidna> (Not that I am nightrose, but extra cheer can't hurt) :P
<JontheEchidna> g2g
 * apache2logger prints and sticks that on the wall next to fluffy heart
<apache2logger> JontheEchidna: thx
<ScottK> Riddell and NCommander: Win on kdeedul on armel.
<sheytan> Goooood night :)
<CIA-71> [ubuntu-sso-client-kde] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20100826204225-b8eqg281y3yaqvop * src/ (10 files) progressing implemented via dbus signals (completely, or so I hope)
 * apache2logger is feeling all dizzy
<apache2logger> Riddell: I think I have the gui ready tomorrow ... if you could do kwallet support we can probably hope for ubuntuone-kde in maverick
 * apache2logger notes that dirty gui-only programming is a lot quicker than sane library programming ^^
<Riddell> ScottK: rock, did you retry kdeplasma-addons?
<ScottK> Riddell: I did.
<Riddell> apache2logger: I'm away until monday I'm afraid
<Riddell> so daily CD not working?
<apache2logger> who here has signed the canonical contributor agreement and wants to do kwallet enablement in ubuntu-sso-client?
<ScottK> Riddell: Ubiquity is in the queue to be approved.  Care to take a stab at it.
<ScottK> (we're frozen now)
* ScottK changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu, making your PC friendly | Maverick Beta Freeze is on - Universe still open for business | Lets write a report: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/TeamReports | https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Todo | Milestoned bugs tagged Kubuntu http://tinyurl.com/33p7vu3
<Riddell> daily CD working good for me
<Riddell> let's install the new build
<Riddell> hum, crash
<dequire_> apache2logger: That's great news if ubuntuone-kde is indeed ready to roll in Maverick. If you need a hand with anything non-programming, let me know!
#kubuntu-devel 2010-08-27
<jjesse-netbook> JontheEchidna: trying to install muon in maverick and receive the following error: /var/lib/dpkg/info/muon.postinst: 11: update-apt-xapian-index: not found
<JontheEchidna> jjesse-netbook: ah, my mistake
<JontheEchidna> jjesse-netbook: out of curiosity, search in muon wouldn't happen to be working for you, would it?
<jjesse-netbook> JontheEchidna: let me check
<JontheEchidna> I don't think it can without apt-xapian-index
<jjesse-netbook> no i cant find any packages with the search
<JontheEchidna> right, thanks
<JontheEchidna> installing apt-xapian-index should fix things
<jjesse-netbook> installing that also installs the package python-xapian
<JontheEchidna> yeah, update-apt-xapian-index is a python script
<CIA-71> [libqapt] jmthomas * 1168579 * trunk/extragear/sysadmin/libqapt/src/backend.cpp Versions of libapt-pkg < 0.8.x need apt-pkg/error.h explicitly included here, or else they FTBFS
<markey> anyone planning to make a Qt Creator 2.0.1 package?
<superfly> markey: I'm hoping someone is :-) 
<markey> :)
<superfly> It's easy enough to install from the downloads on the Qt site, but I'd prefer a package
<yofel_> huh?
<yofel_> qtcreator:
<yofel_>   Installed: 2.0.1-0ubuntu1
<yofel> it is already in maverick
<superfly> ossum
 * superfly is not running maverick yet
<markey> me neither
<markey> would be nice to have it in backports
<markey> that said, 2.0.1 doesn't fix the editor sluggishness I'm seeing (just tried it from Nokia site)
<TheKro> hi.  I'm getting patch failures, but I can't understand why they're failing
 * apache2logger is wondering if UPS really manages to get a box from CZ to upper austria in less than a day
<nigelb> TheKro: Source might have changed perhaps?
<persia> So, I *think* http://paste.ubuntu.com/484410/ fixes koffice/armel FTBFS : what's the best procedure to get it into the archives (I like debdiffs in bugs, but have heard there's a process used by Kubuntu folk)
<TheKro> nigelb: perhaps - but how do I debug the patch.  It seems like it should make the change if I look at the source, but I'm not very familiar with the patch format
<apache2logger> persia: the best way is to find a sponsor and then follow his requests ;)
<TheKro> nigelb: does @@ -945,14 +945,11 @@ mean change the 14 lines ending at line 945 with the 11 lines?
<persia> apache2logger, OK.  Let me know if you see a sponsor around :)
<TheKro> nigelb: because that is still what should happen
 * apache2logger notes that Kubuntu usually also uses debdiffs in bugreports, or simply debdiffs, except for large stuff which is preferred to go to revu
<nigelb> TheKro: that neans 14 lines removed from line 945 and 11 added.
<nigelb> s/neans/means
 * persia files a bug
<TheKro> nigelb: starting at line 945?
<nigelb> TheKro: yep
<nigelb> generally it will all start to make sense when you look at line 945
<apache2logger> is mcafee security stuff any good for windows?
<TheKro> nigelb: so then the code has changed - but if I change the 945 to 929 (where that code is), that hunk of the patch still fails
 * apache2logger just received the new laptop for his mum and is wondering whether that default stuff is to be favored over microsofts security essential stuff things
<persia> I think most folks run both MS's stuff and someone else's.
<persia> At least all the shops seem to normall upsell with a secondary scanner of some sort.
<superfly> apache2logger: I don't know, my family doesn't use Windows
<apache2logger> well, there is this malware protection thingy from microsoft that is on by default
<nigelb> TheKro: you need to compare what the patch does in that lines to what is already there
<apache2logger> but apparently they also have a proper virus protection now, just not installed for competition reasons
<nigelb> TheKro: whats happening is, what the patch thing is there, isn't there
<apache2logger> superfly: lucky you
<nigelb> apache2logger: Just install fluffy ;)
<apache2logger> fluffy does not suite office needs :P
<persia> Depends on the office, really.
<TheKro> nigelb: i'm looking in the source file, and what the patch is being told is there, is there
<nigelb> TheKro: ok, do you have a vcs link to what you're trying to patch?
<nigelb> persia: +1
<TheKro> nigelb: what is vcs?
<apache2logger> http://www.microsoft.com/windows/antivirus-partners/windows-7.aspx silly microsoft does not help its users make decisions
<apache2logger> they only add more things to not know things about
<apache2logger> -.-
<apache2logger> persia: the office where you need an office app :P
<persia> You know, kubuntu is remarkably virus free these days...
<nigelb> TheKro: er, forget I said that.  What are you trying to patch/
 * apache2logger notes that fluffy does not include a office suite by default, neither is it supported to use one
<apache2logger> (theming wise that is ^^)
<nigelb> apache2logger: Then Kubuntu ;)
<TheKro> nigelb: I'm trying to patch ktimetracker, using the patch from comment 7 of http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=226915
<ubottu> KDE bug 226915 in general "manually edting task times is a pain in 4 4 (regression ?)" [Normal,New]
<TheKro> nigelb: I've downloaded the source of kdepim
<nigelb> apache2logger: kde uses svn?
<apache2logger> nigelb: that for sure
<apache2logger> but not primary
<apache2logger> :P
<apache2logger> well
<apache2logger> primary
<apache2logger> but not only
<apache2logger> nigelb: yes, but not for long
<TheKro> nigelb: and i'm sitting in the ktimetracker dir running patch < timetracker.patch (cut and pasted from the comment)
<apache2logger> git migration efforts are under away
<persia> apache2logger, Wouldn't the theme work with webservice-office-zoho (essentially launches a browser)?
<nigelb> TheKro: doh, you might be going wrong with patch levels.  I'm not good at explaining that.
<apache2logger> persia: I dunno
<nigelb> apache2logger: I hate svn browsing :x
<nigelb> I wonder if we have a patch level documentation somewhere...
<apache2logger> Microsoft’s competitors will argue that it’s less secure and doesn’t have as many features, but they should be worried. Overall, Security Essentials is excellent and I highly recommend it.
<apache2logger> that is all bogus
<TheKro> well, first output is: 
<apache2logger> brrrr
<TheKro> patching file taskview.cpp
<TheKro> Hunk #1 FAILED at 929.
<TheKro> 1 out of 1 hunk FAILED -- saving rejects to file taskview.cpp.rej
<nigelb> TheKro: can you bin the code?
<nigelb> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<TheKro> http://paste.ubuntu.com/484414/
<TheKro> nigelb: ^
<nigelb> looking
<nigelb> TheKro: um, no.  THe taskview.cpp file.  
<nigelb> Paste that file
<TheKro> nigelb: sorry for the delay - this problem came with a lucid upgrade, and now my vim yank to clipboard isn't working either
<nigelb> TheKro: heh, no probs
<TheKro> nigelb: http://paste.ubuntu.com/484417/
<yofel> TheKro: which revision of kdepim did you download? form what I see the patch is already applied to svn
<TheKro> yofel: I did an apt-get src
<yofel> ah, 4.4.5 then?
<TheKro> yofel: kdepim-4.4.2
<nigelb> yofel: I'm not sure all of it is applied yet
<yofel> TheKro: why not 4.4.5 ?
<TheKro> yofel: erm, 4.4.2 are what's in my repo?
<nigelb> TheKro: we always fix the development version, not current one
<yofel> can you install 4.4.5 from the kubuntu updates ppa and see if that helps?
<nigelb> so first in svn, then backport it 
<TheKro> nigelb: if you tell me how...
<TheKro> or point me somewhere
<nigelb> where are minions when you want them :p
<nigelb> Ah, shadeslayer is away for a week
<yofel> as I see it's fixed in svn
<nigelb> TheKro: if its already fixed in svn as yofel assures me, you don't have to do anything
<TheKro> nigelb: i need to do something - the program isn't working for me now
<nigelb> yofel: side note, how do track history in svn from the web interface/
<nigelb> TheKro: yofel did tell you how.  Install the ppa for the newer one
<TheKro> nigelb: i don't know how to do that
<yofel> meh, doesn't seem to be fixed in 4.4.5 :/ let me try to apply the patch
 * nigelb kicks yofel 
<nigelb> :p
<yofel> hey
<yofel> as for web interface, no idea, I rarely use it
<nigelb> yofel: you clone the repo and then cmd-line?
<yofel> right, note that kde svn is HUGE (I build it from svn sometimes, that's why I have it here)
<TheKro> how do I install from the kubuntu updates ppa? I have lucid-updates in my sources.list but don't know about the ppa
<TheKro> or is it pointless to bother if 4.4.5 is broken as well
<TheKro> yofel: any luck with the patch?
<yofel> yes, give me a moment
<TheKro> nigelb: (by the way, yank to clipboard wasn't broken, I was just yanking to root's clipboard instead of the user with the browser open)
<Sput> hmm. what are the rules for stringfreeze? is it ok to mark a string as translatable that wasn't translatable before (i.e. got overlooked in the source)? this technically introduces a new string, but it's not worsening the situation
 * persia would recommend checking with the translators to ensure it won't make them scream in frustration before doing so
<jussi> dpm: ^^
<TheKro> yofel: still busy?
<yofel> test building in pbuilder, should finished in less than 5 min
<yofel> *should be
<TheKro> cool
<CIA-71> [ubuntu-sso-client-kde] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20100827104216-0v4eq7hn38ga309g * src/ (Dialog.cpp Error.h) change marshalling order
<TheKro> yofel: where will I be able to get it when you're done? I've got to leave in a minute
<yofel> TheKro: for now I'll put the binaries to http://yofel.dyndns.org/ext/kdepim-4.4.2_patched/  I'll upload it to one of my ppas later maybe
<CIA-71> [ubuntu-sso-client-kde] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20100827105105-m7endpqqngf7jxs1 * src/ (4 files in 2 dirs) type all dbus errors to Error and add registerMetaType() func
<TheKro> yofel: thanks
<dpm> Sput, I'd recommend checking with translators first by sending an e-mail to ubuntu-tranlators (at) lists (dot) ubuntu (dot) com. If the change is absolutely necessary, you should also notify translators to give them a heads up to translate the string. There is nothing more frustrating than completing a translation and then noticing on release that it is in fact not translated   (thanks for the heads up jussi)
<Sput> dpm: well, currently the string isn't marked as translateable (missing tr())
<Sput> so it won't be translated without the fix either...
<dpm> Sput, ah, right, then I'd just suggest going ahead with the changes and send a brief heads up to translators. They don't mind these fixes, but it's good to keep everyone up to date to make sure they don't miss them and the string gets translated
<Sput> thx
<Sput> al: ^^^ you'd like to organize that? :D
<dpm> Sput, if you or al need help with the announcement or need advice, just give me a shout
<al> Sput: just leave it out :>
<ScottK> txwikinger: Sput has a testing request you could take up for your global jam list of stuff:
<ScottK> [05:10:05] <Sput> ScottK: if you could have people test if quassel-qt4 and -kde both integrate properly into kubuntu and ubuntu, with all the new-fangled stuff like dbusmenu, appindicators, message indicator, unified menubar etc, that would be great
<ScottK> [05:10:11] <Sput> ScottK: we should be fully supporting all that now
<dantti_work> Riddell: to run a script when a new version of a package is installed we need a trigger in the new package right?
<ScottK> New grantlee release.
<shadeslayer> erm
<shadeslayer> The following NEW packages will be installed:  hplip kubuntu-konqueror-shortcuts openoffice.org-calc rekonq << rekonq?!!!
<shadeslayer> aha! kubuntu-konqueror-shortcuts pulls that in ^_^
<txwikinger> ok.. ScottK got the message.. will put it on my list... Thanks!!!
<ScottK> Sput: ^^^ testers.
<ScottK> qt4-x11 4.7 rc1 is in Debian Experimental.  We can't upload to the archive until after beta, but it would be worth merging and putting in a PPA probably.
<TheKro> yofel: sorry, do I need to install all the .deb's in the kdepim-4.4.2_patched directory?
<yofel> TheKro: probably not, the ktimetracker one should be enough
<TheKro> yofel: nope - needs exact version of libraries, and it seems to be cascading
<TheKro> yofel: ok, only needed 3 libraries
<TheKro> yofel: Thank you!!!
<agateau> Riddell: ping
<agateau> Riddell: I messed up with my MPRIS patch for Amarok, there is a new one on Launchpad, can you update the package?
<ScottK> agateau: Is this critical for Maverick Beta?  Riddell is away until Monday.
<agateau> ScottK: oh
<agateau> ScottK: it would make Amarok work with the Sound Menu on gnome
<ScottK> Sounds worthwhile.
<ScottK> apache2logger, JontheEchidna, some other kubuntu-dev ^^^
<agateau> ScottK: it should be quite safe: just an update of an existing patch, not a new patch
<ScottK> Please have a look at agateau's patch.
<ScottK> agateau: If I upload it, then I can't be the reviewer for the release team.
<ScottK> With Riddell away, we don't want that.
<JontheEchidna> I can take a look
<ScottK> Thanks.
<agateau> ScottK: JontheEchidna: ok, thanks a lot
<JontheEchidna> bug 617367?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 617367 in VLC media player "mpris2 feature exception" [Unknown,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/617367
<agateau> JontheEchidna: yes, that's it
<Sput> ScottK, txwikinger: thanks :)
<Mamarok> hm, so a DVD only has more language packs, nothing from universe?
<Mamarok> how disappointing
<ScottK> It also has some additional stuff from Main too.
<ScottK> It should have koffice, for example, but I will confess I didn't look.
<JontheEchidna> it should have most of KDE  on there too
<JontheEchidna> http://pastebin.com/QyJwF50e
<ScottK> Did anyone try the updated Ubiquity yet?
<debfx> ScottK: is it possible to download packages from Debian NEW?
<ScottK> debfx: No.
<ScottK> It's not public.
 * debfx downloads a snapshot from git
<shadeslayer> who messed up my kopete-gcall package! :(
<shadeslayer> i demand you fix it now :S
<ScottK> debfx: If it's qt4-x11 you can get the packaging from qt-kde git/svn (don't recall which)
<shadeslayer> apparently someone/something removed the binary 
<debfx> ScottK: they switched to git
<ScottK> Thanks
<shadeslayer> -usr/bin/googletalk-call
<shadeslayer>  GAH!!!!
<debfx> that reminds me, I wanted to move rekonq to git
<shadeslayer> debfx: do give me the link as well... ( mail it to me :P )
<shadeslayer> Riddell: no kopete gcall, for some reason the binary got removed 
<al> dpm: are translation changes made using launchpad accesible via bzr?
<shadeslayer> debfx: care to fix kopete gcall and get it uploaded?
<shadeslayer> oh wow... crappy timing to break kdenetwork.. just read the topic :(
<al> guess i'd at least need to change the branch to "Hosted"
<dpm> al, it depends. When we set up quassel for translation in Kubuntu, we only set it up for the source packages. In that case, translation changes are not available via bzr. However, if you've got a bzr branch already, you can set up a project, enable translations there and enable automatic translation commits, which will put all translation changes in a branch of your choice for you
<dpm> It's actually quite neat
<debfx> shadeslayer: why don't you fix it? :P
<al> if it would just support git ;)
<ScottK> al: I understand git-bzr (or bzr-git, I forget which) works well.
<shadeslayer> debfx: exams!!
<shadeslayer> i dont have the time.. itll have to wait for a week ...
<al> ScottK: yea, i was planning on using that to merge launchpad changes back to the git repo. but as it seems now, i'd also need to do the forward merging, which is currently done by launchpad
<al> don't know if i really want that
<dpm> al, Scott will be able to answer much better than me on that, but why wolud you need to do merging from git to bzr? Why would a mirrored branch from git not work?
<al> dpm: i have a mirrored branch right now and i don't see any changes made in launchpad translations in that bzr branch
<dpm> al, let me see, have you enabled automatic translation exports?
<dpm> where is the branch?
<al> lp:quassel/i18n-master - maybe i'm doing it wrong
<al> mh, "Currently not exporting translations to a branch. Choose a target branch."
<al> that sounds wrong
<dpm> :)
<debfx> shadeslayer: problem is, that I have no idea which files should be in the kopete-gcall package
<shadeslayer> debfx: just usr/bin/googletalk-call
<al> "There is 1 error. - Invalid value"
<shadeslayer> it got removed with the last upload .. 
 * shadeslayer points to kdenetwork diff
<al> maybe i can only choose lp hosted branches as export target branch?
<al> meh, back to square 1 :>
<dpm> al, let me ask an LP developer that, but first let's take it by parts, I've got a question: what's the difference between the 'trunk' and 'i18n-master' series?
<al> dpm: i18n-master is where i do the translation stuff on launchpad and transifex
<al> dpm: trunk is the official upstream repository
<al> well, a mirror of
<al> not actually in use for anything on launchpad
<shadeslayer> yeah, basically theres a plugin called bzr-git which imports git repos to bzr
<shadeslayer> jelmer @ #launchpad can help you understand :P
<dpm> al, so you are using both LP and Transifex? Obviously I'm a bit biased for which translation system to use, but I'll just comment on the fact that using two different sources for translations will make your life more difficult and possibly create conflicts between translators
<al> dpm: just solve me the launchpad problem ;)
<dpm> hahaha
<dpm> al, so i18n-master is mirrored or not?
<al> dpm: it is
<dpm> I'm not sure you can do your exports on the mirrored branch then. Let me check that again with an LP developer if that's possible...
<shadeslayer> im pretty sure you cant
<EagleScreen> hello
<EagleScreen> is the KMix.desktop file special?
<dpm> al, yeah, I just got confirmation that they are read-only. You'll need to create another branch for translation exports
<al> dpm: ok, thanks :>
<al> two-way git-bzr gateway it is then
<dpm> al, why two way? Can't you just have git -> bzr as mirror, then a Launchpad-only branch to fetch automatic translation exports, and then manually do bzr->git to merge that branch upstream?
<EagleScreen> I try to figure out why all .desktop files in ~/.config/autostart are autostarting except kmix.desktop
<dpm> apache2logger, thanks a lot for your answers, even though WP doesn't love me :)
<JontheEchidna> agateau, ScottK: ack, I apt-get source'd amarok and then forgot about it for a while and then $WORK called. I've just uploaded it now, though
<agateau> JontheEchidna: thanks!
<al> dpm: hmm, yea, possibly
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: Thanks.  I'll have a look.
<Mamarok> small question: how should I understand this version: lbmtp8 1.0.2-1ubuntu1 
<Mamarok> it reads 1.0.2, but the current upstream is 1.2.1, so this is 0.2, right? oh my...
<apache2logger> dpm: doesnt love me either, the third example I had in my original reply was supposed to present the filename tag ^^
<Mamarok> "upstream is 1.0.12, typo
<dpm> apache2logger, yeah, anyway I understood how the markup works now
<CIA-71> [ubuntu-sso-client-kde] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20100827160215-9ugz19dbl0oc3ixl * src/ (BaseWidget.cpp BaseWidget.h CMakeLists.txt) basewidget deriving from qwidget with a pure virtual setErrorMessage func
<CIA-71> [ubuntu-sso-client-kde] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20100827160423-ouo7ds4wrih6rdeh * src/ (LoginWidget.cpp LoginWidget.h) port loginwidget to basewidget, setErrorMessage is a dummy currently
<shadeslayer> Mamarok: quite simple : 1.0.2 is upstream version
<CIA-71> [ubuntu-sso-client-kde] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20100827160457-t581wh0t23j16ho3 * src/Error.h make error marshalling a bit more verbose
<shadeslayer> then 1ubuntu1 says that there is 1 package in debian
<shadeslayer> ( the first 1 )
<shadeslayer> more like 1 rev. upload of package in debian
<CIA-71> [ubuntu-sso-client-kde] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20100827160509-e2jkwburq7m1r0ap * src/ (Dialog.cpp Dialog.h) implement generic gotError func in Dialog, qobject casts currenPage's widget to BaseWidget and calls setErrorMessage
<shadeslayer> and ubuntu1 says that we took debian package > modified it for ubuntu > uploaded it
<shadeslayer> so packages syncd from debian will have 1.0.2-1 whereas ones with ubuntu specific modifications are called 1.0.2-1ubuntuX
<debfx> shadeslayer: kopete-gcall is fixed in bzr
<shadeslayer> and when debian goes to rev. 2, we will have 1.0.2-2ubuntu1
 * shadeslayer hugs debfx 
<CIA-71> [ubuntu-sso-client-kde] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20100827160706-dbc623qkzse4rivk * src/Dialog.cpp do no check for busyoverlay since it is a QPointer anyway
<Quintasan> \o
<CIA-71> [ubuntu-sso-client-kde] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20100827160815-ci9an8gylbnw4fl3 * src/Dialog.cpp ensure busyOverlay is deleted in dtor
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: hey
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: how is kdesupport import?
<shadeslayer> look at my discussions with yofel in #project-neon and decide what is to be done
<shadeslayer> not good... still failing
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: Looking at http://launchpadlibrarian.net/54502404/amarok_2:2.3.1-1ubuntu6_2:2.3.1-1ubuntu7.diff.gz I'm reasonably sure ebian/patches/debian-changes-2:2.3.1-1ubuntu7 is not what you want.
<shadeslayer> or last time i checked it was at that
<ScottK> I can reject it so you can reupload.  Let me know.
<EagleScreen> kmix.desktop des not run by the %i argument
<Quintasan> bah
<EagleScreen> kmix: Unexpected argument '%i'.
<EagleScreen> kmix: Use --help to get a list of available command line options.
<EagleScreen> I dont know what is this %i argument for
<EagleScreen> and I dont know why it seems not to affect KDE users
<EagleScreen> but someone mat want to user kmix in a non-KDE desktop
<apache2logger> %i expands as per fdo spec
<apache2logger> I am the operator with my pocket calculator!
<EagleScreen> and the %i is as unknown in the command shell and in the ~/.config/autostart and braeaks the kmix autostart in a non-KDE desktop
<apache2logger> EagleScreen: that is nonesense
 * shadeslayer wonders if Mamarok got scared by ubuntu versioning
<apache2logger> environments that implement .config/autostart must implement the desktop entry spec since .config/autostart is dependent on desktop files
<apache2logger> shadeslayer: who didnt? ;)
<shadeslayer> :>
<EagleScreen> why kmix dont know the &i argument in the terminal?
<EagleScreen> is it a KDE specific thing?
<apache2logger> EagleScreen: read what I wrote
<apache2logger> if you do not understand it ask google
<apache2logger> there is no issue 
<EagleScreen> there is issue but it may not be your 
<apache2logger> THERE IS NO ISSUE YOU ARE JUST USING IT WRONG!
<apache2logger> http://standards.freedesktop.org/desktop-entry-spec/desktop-entry-spec-latest.html
<apache2logger> http://standards.freedesktop.org/autostart-spec/autostart-spec-latest.html
<apache2logger> bash does not implement either spec
<apache2logger> bash does also not do autostart
<apache2logger> bash hence does not have a problem with %i
<shadeslayer> Mamarok: id suggest #ubuntu-packaging for starting out in packaging
<EagleScreen> then who do autostart in .config/autostart ? 
<shadeslayer> apache2logger: ^ hang out in that channel and help new people :P
<shadeslayer> in case your not already on there
<debfx> we might want to add "abort-on-upstream-changes" to debian/source/format as I have seen too many uploads with unwanted automatically created patches
<Mamarok> shadeslayer: how can upstream be 1.0.2 when this website says 1.0.1? -> http://libmtp.sourceforge.net/download.php
<apache2logger> debfx: alternatively people could just use bzr-buildpackage :/
<Mamarok> shadeslayer: I don't want to package anything, I want to know the version number, and apparently there is no 1.0.2 upstream
<apache2logger> Mamarok: in fact upstream is at 1.0.3
<Mamarok> where?
<shadeslayer> Mamarok: http://packages.debian.org/source/experimental/libmtp 
<shadeslayer> apache2logger++
<apache2logger> http://sourceforge.net/projects/libmtp/files/libmtp/
<Mamarok> sorry, my reference is the upstream website, which says 1.0.1
 * apache2logger uses the upstream tarball pool as reference ^^
<shadeslayer> just pointing out that they have a 1.0.3 release
<apache2logger> people always forget updating websites ^^
<Mamarok> yeah, seen that now, they really should upgrade their website
<apache2logger> Mamarok: yep, actually if they were smart they would just embedd that sf page into theirs, since they have release notes on that sf page anyway
<apache2logger> since the page looks like crap anyway that is ;)
 * shadeslayer installs playonlinux to checkout steam
<ScottK> shadeslayer: Don't we have Linux steam packages?
<shadeslayer> i dont think so
 * ScottK thought so.
<superfly> not yet, I don't think they've been released yet
<shadeslayer> theres a article on phoronix
<shadeslayer> http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=source_linux&num=1
<ScottK> OK.  Having to click on a link exceeds the amount I care.
<shadeslayer> which is pretty much i could find for steam on ubuntu
<shadeslayer> hehe :P
<EagleScreen> okay, then some .desktop files that complain with freedesktop specs can not be autostarted in ~/.config/autostart, is not this a bug? where must I report this?
<debfx> shadeslayer: http://www.engadget.com/2010/08/23/valve-denies-having-a-linux-version-of-steam-in-the-works/
<shadeslayer> debfx: saw that too
<shadeslayer> im being optimistic :)
<Quintasan> no steam for u :P
 * shadeslayer shoots neon lights in face of Quintasan 
<al> when i create a bzr branch on launchpad, do i have to wait for it to become usable?
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: anyways we have wine
<Quintasan> I'm neon immune shadeslayer 
<shadeslayer> ill survive
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: this is the KDE neon.. no one survives
<ScottK> al: A minute or two, IIRC.
<al> ScottK: hm, ok
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: btw ask sheytan to make a new icon for us :P
<al> fingers crosse
<al> d
<Quintasan> kk
<Quintasan> will spam him
<shadeslayer> ^_^
<shadeslayer> cya laer
<shadeslayer> *later
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: Did you see my ping about amarok?
<al> does this branch work for anyone?  lp:~quassel-dev/quassel/quassel-i18n-lpexp
<al> i created it half an hour ago but maybe i need to wait longer?
<JontheEchidna> ScottK: no, I must have confused quilt
<JontheEchidna> (was out for lunch)
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: I'll reject it then and you can reupload with the save version number.
<jtechidna> ScottK: sorry, was out to lunch
<jtechidna> ScottK: yeah, looks like I confused quilt pretty good
<apache2logger> http://aplg.kollide.net/images/osiris/013.png
<apache2logger> is it just me or does that hello widget there look completely stupid
 * apache2logger was thinking about using it for notifiying the user about errors 
<apache2logger> http://aplg.kollide.net/images/osiris/014.png
<apache2logger> in oxygen it seems even worse
<apache2logger> :S
<apache2logger> al: branches should be published almost instantly
<apache2logger> al: does not work here though
<superfly> apache2logger: are you writing a web app or a desktop app :-P
<Nightrose> k
<Nightrose> wrong channel...
<apache2logger> superfly: a desktop app to replace a web app
<apache2logger> ...
<ScottK> jtechidna: Did you already reupload amarok and someone else accepted it?
 * ScottK was out for awhile.
<jtechidna> ScottK: no, the patch doesn't apply
<ScottK> Urgh.
<jtechidna> and no frenchman in sight
<ScottK> As long as we get it on Monday, it'll be fine.
<superfly> apache2logger: I just ask in jest, because that looks very much like what a web app would do
<apache2logger> superfly: I do not even quite understand why we cannot have the existing web interface do it
<superfly> apache2logger: as far as I can make out (from the Ubuntu documentation, anyways), that is what Ubuntu does
<apache2logger> yes, I am replicating their UI for the KDE platform
<superfly> I think it's cool, but I completely see your point
 * apache2logger still does not know where to put error messages
<apache2logger> maybe I should just abuse the overlay
<apache2logger> "Our webserver exploded, please try agian [Ok]"
<superfly> hahaha
<apache2logger> actually that might not be the worst idea
<JontheEchidna> KRatingPainter is inefficient: http://imgur.com/q4tzF
<JontheEchidna> It creates a new KIconEffect class every paint to make a disabled pixmap
<apache2logger> renders my earlier changes to a BaseWidget useless, but...
<JontheEchidna> It's about twice as expensive as the already somewhat-expensive KIcon(QString) lookup :s
<superfly> JontheEchidna: I have to ask... how did you get the menu bar in the panel at the top of your screen?
<superfly> I've played, and I can't figure it out :-/
 * apache2logger notes that kicon(qstring) lookups are not that expensiv because they usually have high cache hit rates
<JontheEchidna> http://imgur.com/05u52
<JontheEchidna> superfly: I'm using plasma-widget-menubar in maverick
<superfly> ah
<apache2logger> JontheEchidna: how would you fix the ratingpainter waste though?
<apache2logger> static global instance of iconeffect?
<JontheEchidna> apache2logger: create the pixmap once in the constructor maybe?
<apache2logger> scaling?
<apache2logger> oh, hold on
 * apache2logger needs to look what that class actually does ^^
<JontheEchidna> hmm, no good. the pixamp it applies the affect to is dynamic
<apache2logger> JontheEchidna: you cannot avoid the painting
<apache2logger> you could reduce the amount of painting by storing previous state information (parent size constraint, visibility etc..) and make painting dependent on that
<apache2logger> but that is bound to fail
<JontheEchidna> for this snippet here: http://paste.ubuntu.com/484643/
<JontheEchidna> couldn't we just create one KIconEffect object and let hoverPix and disabledratingpix share it?
<apache2logger> JontheEchidna: I do not think so
<apache2logger> well
<apache2logger> maybe
<JontheEchidna> if we could that'd cut KIconEffect constructions in half
<apache2logger> JontheEchidna: it however makes me wonder why apply is not some static thing
<ScottK> In Soviet Russia, KIconEffect constructions cut you.
<apache2logger> hm
<apache2logger> JontheEchidna: now I am a little tired but from my POV it looks to me that the usage there is wrong
<apache2logger> instead the static functions of KIconEffect should be used
<JontheEchidna> e.g. KIconEffect::disabled, etc?
<JontheEchidna> *deSaturate
<apache2logger> http://api.kde.org/4.5-api/kdelibs-apidocs/kdeui/html/classKIconEffect.html
<apache2logger> JontheEchidna: yeah
<JontheEchidna> from the looks of it they aren
<JontheEchidna> 't using the static ones because the mess with the effect strength
<apache2logger> then it calls for global static instance of KIconEffect
<JontheEchidna> oh, but that's not really an excuse because deSaturate takes a strength argument
<apache2logger> since it essentially calls upon static stuff just that it requires effect strength help
<JontheEchidna> er *toGrey()
<apache2logger> JontheEchidna: well then...
<JontheEchidna> those calls should be replaced by toGray(pixmap, strength)
<JontheEchidna> resulting in not having to construct thousands of KIconEffects and all their configy needs
<JontheEchidna> and probably resulting in some nice painting optimization for dolphin and gwenview when using the rating widget
<apache2logger> aye
<apache2logger> good catch
<JontheEchidna> This could have been done also: KIconEffect *effect = KIconLoader::global()->iconEffect();
<JontheEchidna> I just might have to blog about this one.
<apache2logger> ^^
<apache2logger> JontheEchidna: what do you think about http://aplg.kollide.net/images/osiris/015.png for errors?
<JontheEchidna> fancy
 * apache2logger thinks that the overlay somehow must be made overlap the buttonbox
<JontheEchidna> yeah
<apache2logger> I do not realy feel like manually setting and unsetting enables there ^^
<apache2logger> getting the overlay down there is gonna be tricky though, since it is outside the baseWidget and only a part of the windowing widget
 * apache2logger is scared
<JontheEchidna> holy code duplication batman: http://lxr.kde.org/source/KDE/kdelibs/knewstuff/knewstuff3/ui/ratingpainter.cpp
<apache2logger> *pow*
<apache2logger> JontheEchidna: must be from the days when nepomuk did not live in libs I suppose
<JontheEchidna> yeah
<apache2logger> good thing whoever put it there did not bother to get rid of it again :P
 * apache2logger scratches head
<JontheEchidna> gaze at the expensiveness: http://imgur.com/0E1Js
 * apache2logger is wondering if one can get the relative position of a widget inside another widget
<apache2logger> JontheEchidna: needs to go on a diet clearly
<JontheEchidna> bbiab
<apache2logger> oh
<apache2logger> uh
<apache2logger> ha!
<apache2logger>     QSize baseSize = m_baseWidget->size();
<apache2logger>     int heightBelowWidget =  window()->size().height() - baseSize.height() - parentPos.y();
<apache2logger>     baseSize.setHeight( baseSize.height() + heightBelowWidget);
<apache2logger> ^^
<CIA-71> [ubuntu-sso-client-kde] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20100827211950-89neb97ppcrpinh4 * src/ (5 files) get rid of stinky old basewidget - we shall favor overlays muhahahah
<CIA-71> [ubuntu-sso-client-kde] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20100827212710-v8olhqddkwa6jrpk * src/ (5 files) overlay expands over button box, overlay is now a stacked widget, overlay can show error with ok button, that foo get used for errors now
 * apache2logger notes that now there is more designer ui file xml than cpp in this project :P
<CIA-71> [ubuntu-sso-client-kde] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20100827212905-dxj3oe6t45bajxx1 * src/BusyOverlay.cpp reorder error showing
<CIA-71> [ubuntu-sso-client-kde] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20100827213334-nhip5ocktu0c52cc * src/Error.h use first line of error reply as message, everything else is pyth0rn junk
<CIA-71> [ubuntu-sso-client-kde] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20100827213535-cd9e6lpf9i2pzdvu * src/RegisterWidget.ui default register checkboxes to checked
<CIA-71> [ubuntu-sso-client-kde] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20100827213622-b02sgv6n73m6i0h0 * src/RegisterWidget.cpp make checked terms checkbox condition to register
<CIA-71> [ubuntu-sso-client-kde] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20100827213722-3ml2alazw2kn6ygt * src/Dialog.cpp remove ktitlewidget
<CIA-71> [ubuntu-sso-client-kde] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20100827214229-d6qk8igkrrzbva7d * src/RequestPasswordWidget.ui make request description string more useful
<CIA-71> [ubuntu-sso-client-kde] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20100827214117-1cqd7enrpfe1ckw8 * src/RegisterWidget.cpp upstream says the helps&tips stuff does currently not have any function -> hide
<CIA-71> [ubuntu-sso-client-kde] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20100827214809-d5edfhdl29hx7ak7 * src/LoginWidget.cpp run login email address through emailhelper
<CIA-71> [ubuntu-sso-client-kde] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20100827215057-im99w2m011zf0wwy * src/main.cpp set organization domain to you bun too dot com
<debfx> apache2logger: even on arm qt4-x11 uses lzma for compression, is that intentional?
<apache2logger> *shurg*
<debfx> why is it disabled for kde packages anyway
<apache2logger> debfx: if it got hardcoded lzma foo in the rules ... port it to --with-lzma
<apache2logger> debfx: time outs
<apache2logger> IIRC
<debfx> if qt works fine I imagine kde packages do as well
<apache2logger> dunno if that is still valid, even then I would argue that it should be done per-package
<apache2logger> debfx: bindings is quite the beast, kdepim too...
<ScottK> Installer fixes in http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/daily-live/current/ need testing.
<CIA-71> [ubuntu-sso-client-kde] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20100827215438-382zmkx5hpjgl58v * src/main.cpp remove client suffix from name
<ScottK> Anyone around that can test the new ISOs?
<JontheEchidna> I thought we enabled lzma for all kde, and only disabled it for Qt on ARM
<CIA-71> [ubuntu-sso-client-kde] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20100827215651-14rsyguru8znw312 * src/Dialog.cpp when on success page -> only show close button
<CIA-71> [muon] jmthomas * 1168921 * trunk/extragear/sysadmin/muon/src/DetailsTabs/MainTab.cpp Hide the purge button when installed, since we already have the purge action as a menu item of the remove item when the package is installed
<debfx> JontheEchidna: well currently it's the opposite ^^
<CIA-71> [ubuntu-sso-client-kde] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20100827215756-7tseiqsy61h9xruc * src/SuccessWidget.ui mark placeholder labels in success ui not translatable
<JontheEchidna> :s
<JontheEchidna> are you sure?
<JontheEchidna> lzma.pm should enable it for everything kde, except when on arm and when DEB_NO_LZMA is true
<CIA-71> [ubuntu-sso-client-kde] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20100827220142-a4jd5an22rrnczkd * src/ (RegisterWidget.cpp RegisterWidget.ui) move busywidet into a widget with layout rather than a layout alone, so it can be hidden properly
<apache2logger> meh
<apache2logger> my new laptop is still in frankfurt -.-
 * apache2logger will not be able to sleep properly until monday
<debfx> JontheEchidna: lzma is disabled if on arm OR DEB_NO_LZMA=1
<JontheEchidna> yeah, that's what I meant
<JontheEchidna> the latest muon build from yesterday is lzma'd: http://launchpadlibrarian.net/54471545/buildlog_ubuntu-maverick-amd64.muon_1.0.1-0ubuntu2_FULLYBUILT.txt.gz
<JontheEchidna> as is kde4libs: http://launchpadlibrarian.net/53747391/buildlog_ubuntu-maverick-amd64.kde4libs_4:4.5.0b-0ubuntu2_FULLYBUILT.txt.gz
<debfx> yes, but not on arm
<JontheEchidna> oh
<JontheEchidna> I thought you meant that all KDE on all archs was disabled when you said [17:53:16] <debfx> why is it disabled for kde packages anyway
<debfx> ah no, I was only talking about arm
<JontheEchidna> yeah, just a misunderstanding on my part
<debfx> hm I should have uploaded qt from a server ^^
<debfx> 200MB with 1 MBit/s takes a while ...
<ScottK> Got spare download bandwidth to grab the latest ISO for testing while you wait?
 * yofel just uploads 230MiB of kdesupport to neon ppa over 1Mbit
<yofel> I feel with you...
<debfx> dput needs a bandwidth limitation option
<JontheEchidna> meh, KIconEffect::toGray won't operate on QPixmaps, only QImages :(
<JontheEchidna> oh well, at least I can use the global KIconEffect instance to avoid two constructions on every paint
<yofel> ScottK: current maverick amd64 iso gives me the violet ubuntu splash after selecting start kubuntu, is that known? (KVM)
<ScottK> yofel: There is a bug on that, yes.
<ScottK> yofel: Can you install?
<yofel> just trying, installer looks nice :)
<yofel> btw, does anyone else get 'Exception AttributeError: "'NoneType' object has no attribute 'close'" in <function terminate at 0x229bde8> ignored' from dput in maverick?
<yofel> (using sftp)
<ScottK> yofel: Excellent.  If it installs that will be a huge piece of good news.
<yofel> well, it seems to do something while I'm currently at the keyboard configuration
<apache2logger> JontheEchidna: QPixmap::toImage()?
<ScottK> It's supposed to start installing right away, so that's expected.
<JontheEchidna> apache2logger: might be just cheaper to get a pointer to the global KIconEffect instance
<ScottK> The idea is to minimize total time required by doing stuff that doesn't need your input while getting input from you on the stuff it does.
<apache2logger> JontheEchidna: I doubt apply() does it otherwise
<yofel> right, seems to work fine so far, where did the advanced tab go btw? or did I just miss that somewhere?
<debfx> yofel: dput works fine for me
<apache2logger>     else if ( effect != NoEffect )
<apache2logger>     {
<apache2logger>         QImage tmpImg = pixmap.toImage();
<apache2logger> JontheEchidna: ^
<JontheEchidna> what if effect == ToGray?
<yofel> debfx: it works fine too, but after it finishes uploading it prints that error. I guess I should suspect that bzr sftp plugin it's using
<apache2logger> JontheEchidna: it does that and then passes the image to a QImage version of apply
<apache2logger> and so forth
<JontheEchidna> so we'd just be doing the convert 1 step earlier
<apache2logger> from what I see the apply qpixmap foo is even more expensive than you would think
<apache2logger> if you call the qpixmap apply version with least arguments you will need at least 3 function stacks to get anywhere
<apache2logger> only to end up with
<apache2logger>     case ToGray:
<apache2logger> 	toGray(image, value);
<ScottK> yofel: There's some hidden way to get to it.  IDK what.
<apache2logger> where image is the image created as per above
<ScottK> yofel: Let me know when it finishes please.
<apache2logger> and once a QImage gets out, what do you think gets used to convert back to QPixmap?
<apache2logger> result = QPixmap::fromImage(tmpImg); :P
<yofel> ScottK: I'll look for it later, expected it to be in the 'Install' tab, but that seems to only show the slideshow now
<yofel> sure (currently 51%)
<ScottK> I'll accept a basic install as working as big progress for the moment.
<apache2logger> JontheEchidna: so the gain is little but you save a couple of function calls which with a lot of calls to the ratingpainter will probably make more a difference
 * apache2logger pays his bed a visit
<apache2logger> nite
<yofel> gn8
<yofel> considering that the progress bar resets for the different installation phases an overall progress bar would be nice :/
<yofel> oh great, ubiquity was killed by OOM
<yofel> most of the memory was used up by 147 instances of 'plugininstall.p' where each uses 10MiB
<yofel> ScottK: ^
<ScottK> Ouch.
#kubuntu-devel 2010-08-28
<ScottK> Would you please file a bug.
<yofel> sure
 * ScottK is out for a while.
<yofel> ScottK: bug 625586 - I'll leave the broken VM running for now, so ping me if you need something
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 625586 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "ubiquity killed by OOM killer" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/625586
<CIA-71> [ubuntu] Jonathan Thomas <echidnaman@kubuntu.org> * echidnaman@kubuntu.org-20100827232112-1sj03i3wx8fa0kum * debian/ (3 files in 2 dirs) Add kubuntu_70_optimize_kratingspainter.diff to optimize the painting routine of KRatingPainter to not create so many unnecessary KIconEffect objects by using KIconEffect's static functions
<CIA-71> [ubuntu] Jonathan Thomas <echidnaman@kubuntu.org> * echidnaman@kubuntu.org-20100827232149-095d98g4lmycxmbz * debian/changelog Correct changelog
<JontheEchidna> apache2logger: turns out knewstuff's rating* classes are an exact duplicate of libnepomuk's, with the exception of not having 2 or 3 bugfix commits made over the last 5 months :P
<JontheEchidna> doing a quick port for kde 4.6 ;)
<ScottK> yofel: Thanks.
<valorie> developers, is there a page with useful stuff we can test tomorrow, *buntu global jam?
<valorie> for instance, better to upgrade from Lucid to Mav
<valorie> or install afresh?
<valorie> etc.
<JontheEchidna> Testing the new installer would help: (Use virtualbox environments) http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/daily-live/current/
<JontheEchidna> And rekonq could always use stress testing
<valorie> I'll try rekonq again in Mav
<valorie> I just got fed up in lucid
<valorie> oh, I've never done virtualbox
<valorie> mav isn't ready for prime time?
<valorie> lucid beta was good
<JontheEchidna> well, installers really need to be tested in virtual settings
<JontheEchidna> unless you like toasting existing installs
<valorie> I finally got a full backup of my /home and /usr
<JontheEchidna> :P
<valorie> I was figuring on saying goodbye to Lucid tomorrow
<valorie> unless it's so bad I have to reinstall
<valorie> but I guess learning to use a virtualbox would be good too
<valorie> I guess I'll bum a blank CD off my hubby
<valorie> I used my last one a few days ago and forgot to buy more
<valorie> heh, connection must be great
<valorie> 1:55 remaining
<valorie> lol
<valorie> ok, how much memory should be assigned for an installer test in virtualbox?
<valorie> more than 512?
 * valorie is blogging about it, for others who might be interested in doing the same thing
<valorie> ah, I see that all of this can be adjusted as necessary
<valorie> cool
<valorie> damn good thing I didn't wait until tomorrow to dl that file
<valorie> or that's all I could have accomplished on the library wireless
<valorie> lol
<apache2logger> JontheEchidna: and now we have a real example on why code copies are bad and software that does have them ought to be rejected from ubuntu on general principle unless there is good reason not to do so ;)
<CIA-71> [marble] sitter * 1169039 * trunk/KDE/kdeedu/marble/src/bindings/python/README python bindings doc moved
 * apache2logger tries sippping
<debfx> why does qtcreator use private Qt classes :/
<debfx> it fails to start after upgrading qt to 4.7 rc1 ...
<apache2logger> debfx: probably because it is an internal thing :P
 * apache2logger assumes it just needs a recompile due to abi changes
 * apache2logger apparently just created his first cpp-python module
<apache2logger> >>> from ubuntu_sso.kdegui import *
<apache2logger> Traceback (most recent call last):
<apache2logger>   File "<stdin>", line 1, in <module>
<apache2logger> ImportError: No module named kdegui
<apache2logger> :(
<debfx> yeah recompiling fixes it
<debfx> qt assistant still looks crappy :(
<apache2logger> hmmmmmm
 * apache2logger is wondering why it works if he copies kdegui.so to pymodules
<apache2logger> >>> Dialog
<apache2logger> <class 'ubuntu_sso.kdegui.Dialog'>
<CIA-71> [ubuntu-sso-client-kde] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20100828092202-609wqesuge0r5udq * src/ (13 files in 3 dirs) add python sip foo
<CIA-71> [ubuntu-sso-client-kde] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20100828092730-4m22r6ofcqp5a3ws * src/ (CMakeLists.txt Dialog.cpp Dialog.h InfoSet.h) make dialog ctor more like the GTK gui python one, I await QString vs. pystr :(... infoset tracks winid and loginOnly too
<apachelogger> I broke it \o/
<debfx> :O
<apachelogger> I fixed it \o/
<apachelogger> silly ubuntu-sso uses silly names though
 * apachelogger renames to silly
<CIA-71> [ubuntu-sso-client-kde] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20100828101042-c7wi5l41jimn135w * src/ (Dialog.cpp Dialog.h) rename to silly(tm) ... Dialog -> UbuntuSSOClientGUI ... dont feel like renaming the files, that is left for a day with better weather...
<CIA-71> [ubuntu-sso-client-kde] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20100828101128-nzqfsfn2zz2xthmj * src/ (main.cpp python/sip/Dialog.sip) move main and sip foo in line with silly rename(tm)
<CIA-71> [ubuntu-sso-client-kde] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20100828101141-tszhuyfr4lniq696 * src/python/CMakeLists.txt make sip foo work
<apachelogger> ah, right, that needs a QApp
<apachelogger> oh dear oh dear
<CIA-71> [ubuntu-sso-client-kde] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20100828101402-k2b0ep0zjfuyta4p * src/ (Dialog.cpp Dialog.h main.cpp python/sip/Dialog.sip) revert silly rename(tm)... got a better idea
<mfraz74> Anyone having problems with Kopete and this bug https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=248584 ?
<ubottu> KDE bug 248584 in Jabber Plugin "Error message - Cannot start process googletalk-call Check your installation of Kopete" [Normal,Unconfirmed]
<ulysses> mfraz74: you have to install kopete-gcall package
<mfraz74> ulysses: I did that last time I had the bug and it cured it, did an update this morning and it is back
<debfx> mfraz74: bug #625550
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 625550 in kdenetwork (Ubuntu) "kopete-gcall doesn't install /usr/bin/googletalk-call" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/625550
 * apachelogger is wondering if that pyth0rn crap there makes any sense at all
<mfraz74> debfx: thanks, that seems to be it
 * apachelogger expects mainloop fight \\o/
<mfraz74> last changes seem to have been made by Jonathan Riddell
<debfx> mfraz74: it's already fixed in our bzr branch, just not uploaded yet
<mfraz74> ok
<CIA-71> [ubuntu-sso-client-kde] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20100828102959-dxm4vx692w7a380p * src/ (5 files in 2 dirs) UbuntuSSOClientGUI - wrapper to construct kapp and kaboutdata and run dialog...
<CIA-71> [ubuntu-sso-client-kde] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20100828103102-72jgb5ktc3ll4798 * src/python/sip/UbuntuSSOClientGUI.sip add sip foo
<debfx> apachelogger: what do you think about uploading this fix: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-members/kdenetwork/ubuntu/revision/103
 * apachelogger notes that shadeslayer will get the pokes when he gets back for not fixing kopete
<apachelogger> ScottK: ^ exceptable?
<apachelogger> IIRC it breaks jabber sort of
<persia> "acceptable" -> folks like it.  "exceptable" -> This may have issues (exceptions)
<apachelogger> persia: I know exceptionable, but not exceptable (i.e. I thought to have made it up ^^)
<persia> English allows made-up words with certain constructions.  "except-able" means roughly "Can be excepted", where "excepted" would be from the verb "except" which doesn't normally exist, but English (sadly) allows turning any part of speech (a preposition in this case) into a verb...
 * persia wishes the standard global language was less flexible, hard to spell, and prone to miscommunication
<apachelogger> well, exceptable is meant to say whether that thing is exceptable from freeze in here :P
<apachelogger> oh my
<apachelogger> rekonq devs know next to enough about the stuff they work with
 * apachelogger shakes head and moves out to teach them a lesson
<apachelogger> Nightrose: !
<Nightrose> apachelogger: !
<debfx> apachelogger: while you're at it, couldyou  fix rekonq not saving the show bookmark toolbar state :)
<apachelogger> Nightrose: rantanplan!
<Nightrose> \o/
 * apachelogger moves weirdly
<apachelogger> Nightrose: do you think a gobject and a qobject can have babies?
<apachelogger> debfx: I am not fixing no nothing there, the day I touch that ugly designed code I will have to sign myself up for a detox
<Nightrose> probably - but it wouldn't be pretty would it?
<apachelogger> dunnp
<apachelogger> dunno
<apachelogger> I will make them have babies now
 * apachelogger puts them both in a bag and waits
<Nightrose> -.-
<apachelogger> /usr/include/glib-2.0/gobject/gsignal.h:26: fatal error: gobject/gclosure.h: No such file or directory
<apachelogger> compilation terminated.
<apachelogger> that does not sound good
 * apachelogger is worrid that the bag might break
<apachelogger> and just so we are clear, I am not ever going to work again with people who have no idea of how to seperate gui from backend
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: ubuntu one giving issues again? :P
<apachelogger> issues?
<apachelogger> haha
<apachelogger> issues
<apachelogger> windows is giving issues
<apachelogger> u1
<apachelogger> u1 is different
<apachelogger> it causes pain
 * shadeslayer notes that u1 is broken in maverick
<apachelogger> it is like getting raped while having a car accident or so
<shadeslayer> hmm.. my rekonq now has no icon :S
<debfx> shadeslayer: rekonq doesn't save the show bookmarks toolbar state :(
<debfx> also I want an option to make it not share bookmarks with konqueror :P
<shadeslayer> ^ bookmark sharing is actually a feature :P
<shadeslayer> i think there are plans to expand bookmark sharing with other browsers
<shadeslayer> debfx: and i dont understand the first problem
 * shadeslayer tries
<debfx> well I use konqueror as a file manager, not as a browser
<debfx> shadeslayer: disable the bookmarks toolbar and restart rekonq
 * apachelogger wishes he could use plasma as a browser
<apachelogger> oh
<apachelogger> hold
<apachelogger> on
<apachelogger> I can
<apachelogger> \o/
<apachelogger> plasma is teh arrsome :D
<shadeslayer> hehe :P
<shadeslayer> debfx: bookmarks toolbar?
<shadeslayer> i dont even know what that is :P
<shadeslayer> debfx: what is it called in the Confgiure toolbars dialog?
<debfx> shadeslayer: it's an entry in the main menu
<debfx> next to "History Panel"
<debfx> do kde/cdbs packages complain about not installed files?
 * shadeslayer delets rekonqrc
<shadeslayer> where now?
<shadeslayer> theres one entry called bookmarks and one called bookmarks panel
<apachelogger> Nightrose: maybe I should just not do it ...
<apachelogger> this is getting ugly
<apachelogger> debfx: no they do not
<apachelogger> debfx: unless the particular package wants to
<debfx> shadeslayer: http://imagebin.ca/view/zZSAKKF.html
<shadeslayer> ohhhh!
<debfx> apachelogger: so how do I force it?
 * debfx hopes debian gets rid of cdbs for kde 4.5 packages
<apachelogger> debfx: add --list-missing to DEB_DH_INSTALL_ARGS
<apachelogger> or --fail-missing
<apachelogger> depending on what you want to archive
<apachelogger> debfx: the list-missing hook is superior though
<shadeslayer> debfx: confirmed on git
<debfx> apachelogger: does --list-missing work even though cdbs calls dh_install for each package separately?
<debfx> hm the cdbs manual says I should call fakeroot debian/rules list-missing
<shadeslayer> :O
<shadeslayer> void SettingsDialog::readConfig()
<shadeslayer> {
<shadeslayer> }
<shadeslayer> debfx: i think thats causing it ^
<apachelogger> ARHARGHGHABHej
<apachelogger> I HATE THIS CRAP
<apachelogger> aaaaahahahh
 * apachelogger runs to Nightrose and starts crying
<Nightrose> awwww
 * Nightrose huggles apachelogger
<shadeslayer> debfx: started discussion on rekonq AT kde DOT org
<shadeslayer> im off to get some books for my exams 
<shadeslayer> ciao people
<debfx> shadeslayer: thanks
<shadeslayer> no
<shadeslayer> brr
<sheytan> Hey guys
<sheytan> about the installer
<sheytan> in the slideshow, please make the icons smaller to fit whole icon into scree ;)
<sheytan> sreen*
<mfraz74> Using a fully updated Kubuntu 10.10, the first time I use Krunner by pressing Alt-F2 I'm forced out of my current session
<mfraz74> next time I use it it works fine
<sheytan> Btw, please remove the background from the slideshow. It will look way better without it ;)
<sheytan> and use the Ubuntu new font ;D
 * apachelogger must be too stupid to construct a simple gobject instance
<mfraz74> at least you know what that means!
 * debfx uploads kdelibs 4.5.1 to ninjas ppa :O
 * apachelogger is having a nervous break down from gobject
<sheytan> Hey, i've got a bug about the new installer. Where can i report it?
<persia> launchpad?
<ScottK> apachelogger: That would be fine.
<CIA-71> [kdenetwork] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20100828154324-anakjx3pzjm00fpo * debian/changelog releasing version 4:4.5.0b-0ubuntu4
<ScottK> apachelogger: Accepted.  Thanks.
<apachelogger> ScottK: thanks
<apachelogger> (process:16535): GLib-GObject-WARNING **: /build/buildd/glib2.0-2.25.14/gobject/gsignal.c:2924: signal id `2' is invalid for instance `0x97c7900'
<apachelogger> I think glib does this intentionally
<ari-tczew> apachelogger: and what about kolourpaint-gnome issue? is it possible to do something in this case?
<apachelogger> no
<apachelogger> I do not know the case
<apachelogger> s/case/cause
<apachelogger> also it did not occur anymore 
<apachelogger> ari-tczew: is it reproducible for you?
<ari-tczew> apachelogger: always! 
<apachelogger> interesting
<apachelogger> need to take another look then
<apachelogger> oh noes!
<apachelogger> crash!
<apachelogger> ah
<apachelogger> :(
<ari-tczew> apachelogger: so still problem exist? ;-D
<apachelogger> other crash :P
<apachelogger> ari-tczew: I did only stumble upon the theming issue by accident yesterday
 * apachelogger is working on other things 
<debfx> is there a good reason to enable the Qt OpenVG module in maverick?
<debfx> Debian enabled it but I guess we should wait until natty
<sheytan> apachelogger hey ;D
<sheytan> did you see that one http://madsheytan.blogspot.com/2010/07/kubuntu-orange-tapeta.html ?
<sheytan> well, take a look at them all here http://madsheytan.blogspot.com/search/label/gimp :)
<ari-tczew> sheytan: huh, next contributor from Poland :)
<sheytan> ari-tczew Yep ;)
<sheytan> I'm working on the new kubuntu website :D
<sheytan> which is gonna rock ;D
<ari-tczew> sheytan: kubuntu.org?
<sheytan> yes ;)
<ari-tczew> sheytan: current kubuntu.org is yours?
<sheytan> nope. It's ofir's. We now work together on the whole new design with cool features like screenshots galleries, screencasts and manuals for new users ;)
<sheytan> we have some stuff done so far. ;)
<ari-tczew> nice, keep working
<apachelogger> oh oh oh
<apachelogger> I think I finally unstood GObject
<apachelogger> yay!
<apachelogger> crash is gone \o/
<apachelogger> my signal stuff does not work though :/
<apachelogger> oh
<apachelogger> mainloop issues, exactly as I thought
<apachelogger> -.-
<apachelogger> man how I hate poorly designed code -.-
<johnflux> I'm using kde 4.5.0 backport in lucid, but everything crashes
<apachelogger> kaboom
<apachelogger> johnflux: if you could pastebin a backtrace or two it would be very helpful
<johnflux> plasma-desktop: symbol lookup error: /usr/lib/kde4/libkdeinit/libkdeinit4_plasma-desktop.so: undefined symbol: _ZN6Plasma6Corona12mapAnimationENS_8Animator9AnimationES2_
<johnflux> This seems to be the cause
<johnflux> I'm trying to --reinstall various libraries, include libplasma3
<apachelogger> sheytan: the orange tapeta is very darky
<johnflux> is there any way to ask apt-get  to check my system?
<johnflux> like, check if I have any dependencies broken, or even check if all the files exist and are correct
<apachelogger> apt-get check
<apachelogger> johnflux: support is in #kubuntu btw
<apachelogger> johnflux: and that crash is indeed coming from an outdated library
<johnflux> sorry, I was just told to come here from #ubuntu+1  because it's from backports
<johnflux> I guess my questions are going back and forth a bit
<apachelogger> johnflux: no, I am sending you to #kubuntu which is different from #ubuntu+1 :P
<apachelogger> johnflux: anyhow, it is some flux in your current installation that can only be resolved via support, nothing we can do in development about it ;)
<apachelogger> Nightrose: qobject and gobject have babies now
<apachelogger> but gobject is having an affair with python
<johnflux> apachelogger: well I'm worried that it might be a problem in backport packages themselves
<apachelogger> just that python does not want to go all in with someone who is in a compiled relationship
<Nightrose> apachelogger: Oo
<apachelogger> very twisted
<Nightrose> apachelogger: btw - meeting in 2h
<apachelogger> johnflux: unlikely since we did not change them lately and if there was breakage in such an essential library it would have been reported ^^
<apachelogger> Nightrose: are you implying I should be preparing?
<Nightrose> apachelogger: no - just be there
<johnflux> apachelogger: I found a long bug report from last week on this issue
<johnflux> apachelogger: but it looked like it was fixed for other people
<apachelogger> Nightrose: thanks for the reminder then ... because I wanted to prepare a bit ^^
<apachelogger> johnflux: got the url?
<Nightrose> hehe
<Nightrose> yw
<apachelogger> Nightrose: first I feel like making amarok less scary though... that new configure mass storage stuff is all sorts of horrible
 * apachelogger will probably fail at the load of amarok code though
<Nightrose> -.-
 * apachelogger actually feels like removing it
<apachelogger> http://simplest-image-hosting.net/jpg-0-plasma-desktoptg1751
<apachelogger> those icons there on the Elements collection are next to useless
<apachelogger> a) they are cluttering b) they are out of context c) they have no tooltips d) they are inconsistent with the locale collaction entry
 * apachelogger does not find where that stuff is done
 * apachelogger gives up
<sheytan> apachelogger: well, some people like dark walls ;)
<sheytan> btw is there in german or english a word 'tapeta' ? :D
<sheytan> with my 9 years german knowledge i didn't hear that :D
<yofel> I didn't hear that either, and I'm german, if anything I can think of 'Tapete' but not 'tapeta'
<sheytan> well, tapeta in polish means wallpaper :D
<ari-tczew> sheytan: wallpaper
<sheytan> yep ;D
<ari-tczew> sheytan: http://translate.google.com
<sheytan> maybe apachelogger just used it from my blog post ;D
<apachelogger> the realation between tapete and tepeta is pretty obvious :P
<yofel> sheytan: well, it means that in croation too, but not in german :P
<yofel> *croatian
<apachelogger> sheytan: I am a language borg :P
<apachelogger> assimilating every bit of language I can get hold of ;)
<sheytan> oh :D
<apachelogger> Nightrose: aint that right? ;)
<sheytan> so now you speak a bit of polish :D
<Nightrose> yes yes yes
<yofel> hm, desktoptapete...
<yofel> rofl
<sheytan> well, germans use lots of english words. While watching some tv i hear that :D
<yofel> indeed
<sheytan> dantti: hey. I have something to tell you about kpk, but i forget. Give me a sec :D
<dantti> sheytan: remembered?
<sheytan> dantti: just a second ;)
<sheytan> i have to make a list of such things :D
<dantti> wow it's that big?
<sheytan> nope, but when i have lots of things todo, i forgot some ;D
<dantti> i see
<sheytan> dantti: ive got it :D Please dont' put '>>' on the 'details' button :D
<dantti> sheytan: well that't not me, It'd kdelibs
<sheytan> dantti: but you can fix it, right? :)
<dantti> *that's not me, it's kdelibs :P
<dantti> well
<dantti> the problem is that if I do so I'll break strings again
<apachelogger> hm
<dantti> after 0.6.1 I can do that since I'll have to break strings anyway to do the application installer thing
<sheytan> ok :D
<apachelogger> sheytan: when I have lots of things to do I forget them all and when I have few things to do I forgot most of them ;)
<apachelogger> we should de->> kdelibs I say!
<dantti> apachelogger: that's good practice :)
<sheytan> apachelogger try yellow notes :D Helps me :D But well, sometimes i forget to write what i should remember :D
<apachelogger> dantti: keeps me at a healthy rate of trying to remember things and watching tv series ;)
 * sheytan back to work on kubuntu site
<sheytan> btw we now have Core technologies in Kubuntu subpage :D
<sheytan> will be more about KDE and Linux
<sheytan> Hey Kubuntu devs
<shadeslayer> sheytan: ssup
<sheytan> will this be ok if you were looking for IDE's http://a.imageshack.us/img375/4467/development.jpg 
<sheytan> ?
<shadeslayer> seems good to me
<shadeslayer> add eclipse
<sheytan> Of course the text info is changable ;)
<shadeslayer> idk if anyone uses that, but the techbase lists it
<sheytan> well, i would remove one of already there
<sheytan> we only can have 5 things there
<shadeslayer> id say kate :P
<shadeslayer> its not a proper dev env
<sheytan> shadeslayer, well, i'll remember to change it :)
<shadeslayer> sheytan: get a second opinion as well :P
<sheytan> shadeslayer i already did and someone mentioned kate :D
<shadeslayer> :)
<sheytan> i think it was Riddell
<sheytan> that's why it's on the list
<shadeslayer> isnt Riddell off?
<shadeslayer> i mean.. hes gone till monday
<sheytan> yep, but i asked two days ago :D
<yofel> remove either kate or emacs, eclipse is at least recommended by the java folks in my old university 
<shadeslayer> id rather say kate than emacs
 * shadeslayer fears wrath of emacs lovers
<yofel> hm, remove kate, emacs is an ide of some sort, right
<yofel> btw...
<yofel> hi shadeslayer :P
 * shadeslayer waves to yofel 
<sheytan> but, yeah, say it's the best looking web sites with IDE's :D
<yofel> I don't care about hate of emacs lovers, I'm a vim guy *evil grin*
 * shadeslayer uses qtcreator...
<superfly> sheytan: I would suggest you ask a native English speaker to just make sure all the English is right, but for look and layout and things, that looks really good
<sheytan> superfly i will, trust me :D
<sheytan> and thank you :)
<superfly> :-)
<apachelogger> emacs?
<apachelogger> where is emacs?
 * apachelogger gets his gun
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: here : http://a.imageshack.us/img375/4467/development.jpg
 * shadeslayer runs as far as possible
<shadeslayer> also.. rekonq 0.5.82 is going to be released with faster urlbar specially for you apachelogger 
<apachelogger> OH MY LORD
<apachelogger> YOU GOT TO BE KIDDING
 * apachelogger throws rotten tomatos after sheytan
<apachelogger> vim is supreme!!!!!!!!
<apachelogger> not to mention that jr is like the only emacs user in here anyway
<shadeslayer> well..not actually released... adjam just pushed it into git repo
 * yofel pats apachelogger on the shoulder
<yofel> not everyone understands us
<sheytan> come down, come down :D
<sheytan> it's all changable ;D
<sheytan> please don't kill me ;D
<apachelogger> phew
<apachelogger> very well
<sheytan> apachelogger what should i put there? :D
<apachelogger> sheytan: I shall excuse that error in judgment this one time
<apachelogger> sheytan: quite frankly I would leave it at kdevelop, creator and kate
<apachelogger> everyone who would wish to use vim or emacs is a long time geek anyway and knows about that foo
<sheytan> apachelogger i need 5 things there ;)
<apachelogger> and I do not see no need to explcitly advertise it
<apachelogger> sheytan: why dont you add something one could use for webdevelopment 
<apachelogger> whatever one uses for that
<sheytan> apachelogger is quanta alive?
<apachelogger> milian is/did revie(d) it
<apachelogger> sheytan: question is more, should we advertise it ;)
<sheytan> apachelogger do you know any other cool app for KDE? :D
<sheytan> i mean webdev app
<apachelogger> no
<apachelogger> emacs is not kde either :P
<apachelogger> also plasmate will not be ready for 10.10
<apachelogger> so that ought to go as well
<sheytan> yeah, but well, i don't know devs tools so good, so i asked, and got that ;D
<apachelogger> people were playing tricks on you, I see :P
<sheytan> in plasmate case we can write it's not ready yet :D
<sheytan> ahahahha :D
<sheytan> you think? :D
<apachelogger> it is not even available
<apachelogger> there is no point in having it listed
<sheytan> this sucks ;D
<sheytan> what tools are you using? :D
<apachelogger> quite frankly I would leave it at kdevelop, qtcreator and kate
<apachelogger> since those are about anything you will need
<superfly> There's also Eric for PyQt/PyKDE
<apachelogger> oh
<apachelogger> dont get me started on eric
<apachelogger> seriously
<superfly> it's a little... different
<apachelogger> emacs is terrific compared with eric
<apachelogger> sheytan: you could list Qt Assistant for API documentation browsing thingy
<superfly> eric starts off as overkill, I usually hide almost all the toolbars when I start
<sheytan> apachelogger, ok, one more :D
<apachelogger> sheytan: also doxygen can generaete qt assistant files which enables it to get documentation on projects written in just about every programming language there is
<ari-tczew> hmm, has Debian got kde 4.5 now?
<sheytan> apachelogger so lets add  those two for doc. stuff
<ari-tczew> I'm asking due to this change: debian/control: Build-Depends on libqt4-webkit-dev due to QtWebKit is no longer part of libqt4-dev
<apachelogger> sheytan: you should not list doxygen :P
<sheytan> :D
<apachelogger> but maybe use it in the description of assitant
<apachelogger> as addtional bonus point to use qt assitant
<sheytan> apachelogger well is qt assistant only online?
<apachelogger> no, offline documentation browsing
<apachelogger> it is like khelpcenter, just working and for API documentation
<apachelogger> that said
<sheytan> ok, thank you :)
<apachelogger> sheytan: unless you want to list installable applications you could add the KDE TechBase
<apachelogger> as reference point, since they have loads of great tutorials and foo over there
<sheytan> apachelogger can i make this as 'Need help? Read KDE's tutorials to get started'
<sheytan> linked to teach base
<apachelogger> sheytan: more generic maybe ... "Need Help? Check out KDE's brilliant website for developers"
<apachelogger> it is not just tutorials ;)
<sheytan> ok, thank you :)
 * sheytan still looks for an app Kubuntu devs are using and it's not kdevelop, qt creator, plasmate, kate, vim or emacs :D
<apachelogger> no such app :P
<shadeslayer> true ^ :P
<apachelogger> well, there is kwrite, but it essentially is just kate trimmed down for one document at a time
<apachelogger> not sure if it worth mentioning
<shadeslayer> oh boy.. i requested a rekonq build 2 weeks ago and its still not built
<apachelogger> you could mention lokalize as the transltors tool to translate 
<apachelogger> after all, any app developer likes a well localized application so that users pay him loads and loads of money
<apachelogger> or other services.... ;)
<sheytan> apachelogger so the list will be: kdevelop, qtcreator, kate, localize, and quanta(or qt assistant) :D
<yofel> shadeslayer: someone complained about the same thing in #launchpad today iirc
<apachelogger> lunchpad
<apachelogger> lunchpad - we eat your builds
<yofel> lol
<shadeslayer> haha
<shadeslayer> yofel: even the google maps stuff isnt working
<yofel> yep, and then it times out while it goes fetching replacements :P
<shadeslayer> i get the error
<shadeslayer> s/the/some
<yofel> shadeslayer: right, the #lp topic says they're working on it
<shadeslayer> yofel: the daily builds are the last ones to be processed, and lp buildd was pretty overloaded for the past week
<shadeslayer> so i guess thats sort of normal
<yofel> yeah
 * shadeslayer actually finds lp better on rekonq than chromium
<shadeslayer> gmail looks better on chromium tho
<yofel> well, I'll go doing something useful for now after breaking my lucid machine twice today
 * yofel goes into hiding
<shadeslayer> yofel: how can you break it twice?
<shadeslayer> :P
<shadeslayer> its a LTS... its supposed to break once...
<yofel> shadeslayer: intentionally breaking grub to gather information for bug 441941 :P
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 441941 in grub2 (Ubuntu Maverick) "grub fails after running Windows" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/441941
<shadeslayer> lol
<sheytan> apachelogger shadeslayer and the rest http://a.imageshack.us/img411/4467/development.jpg :D
<txwikinger> where are the iso-testing on iso.qa.ubuntu.com?
<txwikinger> for maverick
<apachelogger> sheytan: much better
<sheytan> apachelogger thank you :D
 * apachelogger hands Nightrose a glass of wine
<Nightrose> hmmmm wine
<Nightrose> thx
<apachelogger> omg
<apachelogger> look at the color :O
<apachelogger> that is ruby red
<apachelogger> most beautiful
<apachelogger> oh dear
 * apachelogger is in love with this wine
<apachelogger> sheytan: that new website design is very terrific btw
<sheytan> apachelogger why?
<apachelogger> sheytan: way too beauitful
<apachelogger> makes me feel that we need ot polish kubuntu a bit more to make it fit the website ^^
<sheytan> apachelogger well, i would recomend to replace the qucikaccess plasmoid with folder view one :D
<sheytan> and btw, we have just fnished one of download pages terrific
<sheytan> ah, sorry
<sheytan> http://www.webpagescreenshot.info/img/381411-8292010123227AM
<sheytan> and this is not a mockup :D
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: ^ can you remove quickacces? ;)
<sheytan> The point is, that it even doesn't have that cool animations others have :)
<sheytan> btw german wine is cool :D
<sheytan> Ok guys :) It's time for me
<sheytan> going to sleep
<apachelogger> o/ sheytan
<sheytan> See  you tomorrow :)
<sheytan> Good night everyone :)
 * apachelogger tunes in seven deadly sins by flogging molly and takes Nightrose for a dance
<apachelogger> "Ensure this value has at most 1000 characters (it has 1195)."
<apachelogger> lol
<apachelogger> seems I was too verbose again
#kubuntu-devel 2010-08-29
<valorie> added my testing feedback from today at https://wiki.kubuntu.org/MaverickMeerkat/Alpha3/Kubuntu/Feedback
<valorie> pretty much a bust!
<valorie> BUT one of my loco members reminded me that I have a spare HD for this lappy
<valorie> so tomorrow, I'll try again
<valorie> if it's a bust again, so be it
<apachelogger> good morning Kubuntu
<ulysses> good morning apachelogger 
<apachelogger> hey ulysses, I think we can publish the August report tomorrow?
<apachelogger> (great work again :))
<ulysses> thanks:)
<apachelogger> valorie: btw, you can use @SIG@ verbatim in the wiki, it is a macro that expands to a full signature
<valorie> ah, OK
<valorie> reading the data page, I guess the difficulties we ran into were not new
<valorie> BUT
<valorie> I'm trying to figure out how to protect the data I have on this old spare HD now
<valorie> so I can try again tomorrow
<valorie> this time without worry of messing up my laptop
<valorie> because if it doesn't work, I'll just put my present HD back in
<apachelogger> valorie: just do not format it ;)
<valorie> :-)
<valorie> right
<ulysses> something wrong with the window switcher, only the top left quarter appears
<valorie> I'm using partionmanager, and trying to get it to shrink the partition to what is already there
<apachelogger> valorie: what file system?
<valorie> ext4
<valorie> it seems to be ok with moving it one way or the other
<valorie> but not shrinking
<valorie> so I might have to sacrifice my old data
<apachelogger> that is odd, ext4 should make no problems unless it is (or was) filled > 75%
<valorie> I was hoping to have access to that music
<valorie> it's about half full
<apachelogger> that is odd then
<valorie> 149 gig
<apachelogger> with very full or long living file systems fragmentation could become a problem with resizing, but...
<valorie> so I would have about 70 gigs to play with
<apachelogger> very strange
<valorie> eh
<valorie> it's not serious
<valorie> my new huge HD has a complete backup
<valorie> knock on wood
<valorie> lol
 * apachelogger is wondering if his new laptop will arrive tomorrow
<valorie> what does UPS tell you?
<valorie> or are you counting on your countdown widget
<valorie> :-)
<apachelogger> valorie: on friday UPS said friday, which seemed a bit impossible given that it was noon and the thing only was in frankfurt at the time
<apachelogger> then they changed to monday
<apachelogger> and now nothing ^^
<valorie> boo
<valorie> new laptops are fun!
<valorie> I hope you get it tomorrow
<apachelogger> me too ^^
 * apachelogger is wondering why that silly gobject foo always crashes on him :(
<mfraz74> if i launch konsole and type something into it, my desktop disappears and then i'm logged in again.
<mfraz74> if i launch konsole a second time, it works ok
<mfraz74> any ideas?
<mfraz74> in syslog i see X server for display :0 terminated unexpectedly
<apachelogger> mfraz74: sounds like a graphics driver problem
<mfraz74> it only started happening after doing the updates
<mfraz74> driver is intel i915
<apachelogger> mfraz74: on lucid?
<mfraz74> no maverick
 * apachelogger thinks that gobject's weird marshal stuff is causing his flipping segfaults -.-
<apachelogger> mfraz74: IMHO intel drivers are all sorts of broken on mav
<apachelogger> or X
<apachelogger> or both
<mfraz74> apachelogger: it must've been something that got upgraded yesterday as it was working fine before
<mfraz74> anything i can do to track it down?
<apachelogger> look at /var/log/dpkg.log or apt.log or both
<apachelogger> and ask in #ubuntu-x
<mfraz74> looks like it might be related to bug #602899
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 602899 in xserver-xorg-video-intel (Ubuntu Maverick) "[gm45] Xserver crash" [High,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/602899
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> something is fishy about my pycallable
 * apachelogger hates it when things get fishy
 * jussi hands apachelogger a nice salmon slice
<apachelogger> that reminds me
<apachelogger> I am hungry
<apachelogger> oh
<apachelogger> already 1
<apachelogger> time flies by when looking at pyth0rn segfaults
 * apachelogger goes cooking
<apachelogger> oh, so while I was almost cutting off my fingers I had an inspiration as to why my pyth0rn fails, actually pretty obvious ^^
<apachelogger> cant wait to fix that
 * apachelogger returns to cooking
<sheytan> We now have a downloads center for Kubuntu http://www.webpagescreenshot.info/img/577448-829201030539PM :D
<JontheEchidna> http://i.imgur.com/9HzvS.jpg
<JontheEchidna> so true
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: iff user == developer
<apachelogger> that said, I do not deem C less developer friendly than python
<apachelogger> Glib however is less friendly :P
<JontheEchidna> :P
<apachelogger> oh dear
<apachelogger> I have to play intermediate callback handler between gobject and pyth0rn
<apachelogger> this is going to be kill
<yofel> why does that remind me of http://www.deimeke.net/dirk/blog/index.php?/archives/2310-Programmer-Hierarchy-....html ...
 * apachelogger gets some paper and a pen and starts drawing up a context
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: also the problemen defintion is the crap
<apachelogger> yofel: that made ruby == web language
<apachelogger> oh how I hate those rails users
 * apachelogger swings fist
<apachelogger> void (*callback)(void*, int*, ...) = (void (*)(void*, int*, ...))voidPtr;
<apachelogger> any best on compilability of that? ^^
<apachelogger> s/best/bets
<sheytan> And here it comes. Our new Social stuff page :D http://i.imgur.com/iiYPU.jpg
<ulysses> Translation files of KDE 4.5.1 are imported, or will be imported?
<ulysses> If I try to change the KWin effects, the whole X/KDE freezes, I have to restart kdm from tty1
<ulysses> anyone noticed that?
<JontheEchidna> yeah, on intel here
<JontheEchidna> killing kwin from tty1 works
<JontheEchidna> but then you have no wm and can't get one back due to focusing issues
<ulysses> I have also Intel, an Intel GMA4500MHD
<ulysses> I try to translate some KWin stuff, we are at the GlobalJam
<mgraesslin> ulysses and JontheEchidna: alt+shift+f12 should still work
<mgraesslin> problem is known
<ulysses> mgraesslin: yes, I can turn off/on the effects, but I need them to see in work to make a proper translation
 * apachelogger throws stones at gobject
<apachelogger> (process:20839): GLib-GObject-CRITICAL **: g_cclosure_marshal_VOID__VOID: assertion `n_param_values == 1' failed
<apachelogger> I think I will just tear ubuntu-sso-client apart and insert non-gobject dependent non-python module using invocatoin of the GUI
<apachelogger> it is kind of perverted to have Qt hooked up with a C++ class that wraps a GObject and has a Python interface via SIP which tries to simulate the silly implications of the backend<->gui relation of the GTK+ UI 
<apachelogger> it is like QObject has a baby with GObject that is officially living with Python but is really living with SIP
<apachelogger> Nightrose: regarding the baby business ^
<Nightrose> -.-
 * apachelogger feels nukes the ugly stuff
<apachelogger> that was a half way through writing change of mind
<apachelogger> I blame it all on the uglyness
<sheytan> Hey
<sheytan> can i have a screenshot of the new kpk?
<ulysses> http://people.ubuntu.com/~ulysses/kepek/kpackagekit.png
<sheytan> ulyssess in english please? :)
<sheytan> it's for the wesite ;)
<ulysses> hm, I have english language packs, but KPackageKit doesn't want to start in English:/
<sheytan> ulysses ok, i'll find one :)
<ari-tczew> apachelogger: do you know, how can I get backtrace from kolourpaint4 issue?
<apachelogger> ari-tczew: no crash -> no backtrace
<ari-tczew> apachelogger: from #ubuntu-desktop: <kklimonda> ari-tczew: looks like gnome-settings-daemon crashes, do you have a stacktrace?
<apachelogger> well then you need backtrace of that crash and not kolourpaint4
<ari-tczew> apachelogger: can you how do it?
<apachelogger> ari-tczew: I don't know how one best gets a backtrace in GNOME, so better ask in #ubuntu-desktop
<apachelogger> supposedly apport should be coming up in your notification area and help you with that
<yofel> if it does not check if there's a .crash file in /var/crash too
<apachelogger> "Sorry, something just went wrong in Launchpad."
<apachelogger> now that is wrong... lunchpad *is* wrong
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: lunchpad eating your head? :P
<apachelogger> lunchpad - it eatz your brainz away!
<apachelogger> cant even clean a ppa without it going time out on you
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> there is still wine left
 * apachelogger pours Nightrose a glass
<apachelogger> "Sorry, something just went wrong in Launchpad."
<apachelogger> ...
<apachelogger> that reminds me of "computer says no" ^^
<apachelogger> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0ZAoMv_QnAU
<ari-tczew> apachelogger: I got it!
<ari-tczew> apachelogger: gnome-settings-daemon crashed with SIGSEGV in g_main_context_dispatch()
<apachelogger> ari-tczew: you need to tell that kklimonda
<apachelogger> also that information alone is not useful (i.e. one needs a whole backtrace ;))
<ari-tczew> apachelogger: bug 626379 (current private)
<ubottu> Bug 626379 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/626379 is private
<sheytan> Hey apachelogger
<sheytan> Will u1 be included to maverick?
<sheytan> i mean out of the box
<apachelogger> sheytan: not out of the box
<apachelogger> currently it is even questionable if at all since upstream likes to introduce breakage
<sheytan> apachelogger why not?
<apachelogger> because it is not ready and because upstream likes to introduce breakage
<apachelogger> if it gets included out of the box we need to be sure that it works in the next version and the one to come and the one after that...
<sheytan> what about 11.04?
<apachelogger> not unless either canonical devotes a developer to the KDE version or someone takes over maintainership who is willing and has time to actually make the ubuntuone team do proper free software development and not just open source stuff
<apachelogger> sheytan: what I would like to see is owncloud support though, which will probably also still take some time
<apachelogger> Nightrose: btw, is it just me or is the default KDE background not very vibrant?
<apachelogger> in fact I would go as far as calling it cold
<Nightrose> apachelogger: honestly? i never see it :D
<apachelogger> ^^
 * apachelogger only noticed recently because he watched his mom play with windows 7's desktop theme stuff which has truely good packages available
<apachelogger> and putting aside an off-the-shelf theme of windows 7 and KDE's default makes KDE look like GNOME default looks to KDE
 * apachelogger probably should talk with nuno about this some day
<apachelogger> also I need to get someone do things with kubuntu 10.04
<apachelogger> you would not believe the things you come to notice when watching someone who does not have much clue of the backgrounds interact with a system
<apachelogger> for example the fact that you can drag windows in 4.5 by issuing a drag on free space of the window is simply awesome since the regular person does not know about window decoration/borders it is sort of difficult to teach the concept of drag-your-window-bar-to-the-top-to-maximize
<apachelogger> so instead it becomes dragy-your-window-to-the-top-to-maximize, which naturally will make people try to drag unused space
<apachelogger> in oxygen that of course applies even more so since the window decoration and the window appear truely as a whole
 * apachelogger hugs Nightrose
<Nightrose> *hug*
<Nightrose> apachelogger: can you make the 10 remaining gsoc students send me a summary for the dot?
<apachelogger> who would these nice persons be?
<apachelogger> should I visit them personally?
<Nightrose> i think that is appropriate by now - i've just sent them the 3rd email
<apachelogger> if so I need to get a hair cut to look more intimidating
<Nightrose> :D
<apachelogger> Nightrose: from that I gather they are not IRCing?
<apachelogger> Nightrose: well, you know, if it helps I can send a mail too ;)
<Nightrose> :P
<apachelogger> and if that not helps we can always send nakkid pics of nixternal and threaten to not stop unless they send you a summary
<Nightrose> haha
<Nightrose> i like that idea
<apachelogger> Nightrose: also you can have a summary from me in case that helps ;)
<Nightrose> it does not unfortunately :D
<apachelogger> on that note, apparently ubuntuone-kde is perceived as very attracting
<Nightrose> otoh...
<apachelogger> so it indeed paied of that I shot the lead snapshot of my blog post like 30 times
<Nightrose> *g*
 * apachelogger likes how the colors of sheytan's wallpaper with the orangy ubuntu icon and the plasma theme form a beauty of snapshot
 * sheytan wonders if apachelogger will share a screenshot :D
<apachelogger> see blog post :P
<nixternal> nekkid pics of me is not a good idea. will cause uncontrollable vomiting
<apachelogger> Nightrose: well, just tell me how I can help
<apachelogger> meanwhile I am getting drunk :P
 * apachelogger pours glass of white wine
 * apachelogger also pours one for Nightrose
<Nightrose> \o/
<nixternal> i am at an ubuntu global jam right now. though i am not doing anything. i am as useless at the jam as I am here with kubuntu :)
<Nightrose> nixternal: can i make you write a dot story?
<Nightrose> about the 4.5 release parties?
<apachelogger> I never thought that I would say that but this is one of the few enjoyable gruener veltiners
<Nightrose> or at least email all the organizers?
 * apachelogger has a lucky hand with wines ^^
<Nightrose> asking them for a short summary and pics and links to blog posts
<apachelogger> nixternal: as useless as you might be you are still part of the family *hug*
<Nightrose> apachelogger: nooooo! not before he sends emails 
<Nightrose> ;-)
 * Nightrose goes back to writing the gsoc dot story
 * apachelogger notes that right now a lot of people are useless since KDE 4.5.1 is not yet packaged :P
 * apachelogger thinks that ninjas need love
<nixternal> i am the bastard child of the family :)
<apachelogger> I agree :P
<nixternal> Nightrose: I won't be able to do anything for the dot today. i am doing this jam thing for a few more minutes then I have to head home and get ready for my bike ride 
<Nightrose> k
<apachelogger> Xand3r_: pingy
<Nightrose> anyone else?
<valorie> nixternal: we only did kubuntu at our Jam yesterday
<Xand3r> apachelogger: jarp?
<apachelogger> Xand3r: how would you like to become super duper ninja?
<nixternal> i am doing nothing except enjoying a bagle and drink from starbucks
<apachelogger> nixternal: is that the meaning of jamming?
<Xand3r> apachelogger: ninjas are cool
 * apachelogger never got the meaning
<apachelogger> Xand3r: but?
<nixternal> apachelogger: I guess it could be the meaning. i am using cream cheese instead of jam though :)
<apachelogger> you americans prefer cream cheese in the bagle dont you?
<Xand3r> apachelogger: but what kind of ninja do you want i have to become
<apachelogger> Xand3r: a packaging ninja?
<apachelogger> or a promo ninja
<apachelogger> or a fanboi ninja
<apachelogger> any ninja you want
<Xand3r> long time ago that i packaged something
<Xand3r> hmm why not
<Xand3r> what have i to do?
<apachelogger> package KDE 4.5.1? :D
<Xand3r> lol
<apachelogger> Xand3r: seriously!
<Xand3r> i will package kde 5.3
<apachelogger> Xand3r: I can ship you a source tarball and you make it into a 4.5.1 package
<apachelogger> something easy for starters, say kdewebdev?
<Xand3r> apachelogger: you know, packaging makes no fun with 45kb/s down stream and a 1,6 GHz Celron M core
<apachelogger> well, I did do packaging on a netbook :P
<apachelogger> Qt to be exact :P
<apachelogger> Xand3r: but maybe you want to try yourself on something else?
<apachelogger> promotion maybe?
<Xand3r> maybe but you're a pro.
<Xand3r> promotion? i cant write without faults
<apachelogger> we always proof read each other's stuff
<apachelogger> also promotion is not just about writing
<apachelogger> you could also create a plan on how we should and could improve our public image
<apachelogger> how we should and could communicate our greatness to the public
<Xand3r> thats not so easy
<apachelogger> Xand3r: how so?
<Xand3r> hmmm, maybe i will find something, but right now my head is full of my problems withe my moving to jena and giving away my ferrets.
<apachelogger> Xand3r: you are ferretsless? :O you are moving to jena? :O
 * apachelogger is clearly not up to speed with what is going on in the family, oh dear
<Xand3r> yarp thats the sad but best plan i have
<Xand3r> apachelogger:  i am family for you? you are so sweet^^
 * Xand3r afk
 * apachelogger considers everyone in Kubuntu family :)
<Tm_T> apachelogger: yes, son
 * apachelogger hugs mom
<debfx> apachelogger: do we still have that trigger to highlight all ninjas on irc?
<sheytan> Hey
<sheytan> is it possible to remove all config files from apps that are not installed anymore?
<Tm_T> atleast synaptic has such package group, "residual config" or so
 * valorie hugs all the grandkids here
<valorie> :-)
<valorie> Xand3r: sorry to hear about your ferrets
<valorie> I used to have them, and really loved them
<valorie> such sweeties
<Quintasan> urgh
<Quintasan> damn awerty
<Xand3r> valorie: true thing
<Quintasan> \o
<apachelogger> !ninjas
<ubottu> Help! apachelogger, JontheEchidna, nhandler, Riddell, ScottK, Lex79, Quintasan, neversfelde, maco, rgreening
<apachelogger> time for KDE 4.5.1!!!!
<ari-tczew> apachelogger: stable release?
<apachelogger> jussi: ^ it is dated out very much ... do you think we could hook that up with the launchpad team?
<apachelogger> debfx: ^
<apachelogger> ari-tczew: yes
<Quintasan> gah
 * Quintasan is heading back home tomorrow
<ari-tczew> Quintasan: 1 September is coming, are you afraid? ;-D
<Quintasan> ot really
<Quintasan> not
<Quintasan> TBH I wanted to go to school
<ari-tczew> are you f*ckin' kiddin' me? :D
<Quintasan> The second half of August is getting boring
<Quintasan> I have great classmates so it is not boring for me to go to school
<Quintasan> "D
<Quintasan> gah
<valorie> I love school
<Quintasan> </3 awerty
<yofel> school is nice, be happy as long as you're there, after that life gets hard :P
<ari-tczew> hearing "shut up donkey!" or "are you lazy, go to work!" omg ;p
<yofel> haha
<Quintasan> Well. I do not hear that very often, unless I'n trying to make someone angry
<Quintasan> VERY angry
<Quintasan> :3
<ari-tczew> to make his/her a rageman?
<Quintasan> oh yes
<Quintasan> Troll is a art
<Quintasan> (mistakes intended)
<stanos> stan online
<stanos> freeze is on 4 buz ,i am right?
<stanos> no buz here i will quit ,another day
<valorie> wow, patient person
<ScottK> apachelogger: Can't go in the archive until after Thursday thought (4.5.1)
<apachelogger> ScottK: yes, but the longer it takes to package it the less time we can spend on QA, the less time we spend on QA the worse the quality, the worse the quality the more users will be annoyed, the more users are annoyed the harder it is to turn them into contributors
<ScottK> apachelogger: Sure.  I agree with all that.  Just making sure it was all clear.
<apachelogger> ScottK: it feels way too cold for uploads anyway ^^
#kubuntu-devel 2011-08-22
<yofel> JontheEchidna: a tad late here, but happy birthday :)
<JontheEchidna> thx
<claydoh> oh yeah!! happy b-day JontheEchidna
<rbelem> Quintasan, ping
<Quintasan> rbelem: pong
<Quintasan> I was about to go to bed
<Quintasan> It's 2 in the morning here :P
<rbelem> nonono
<rbelem> Quintasan, you dont need to sleep
<rbelem> :-D
<Quintasan> lol
<rbelem> Quintasan, it did not work
<Quintasan> What didn't?
<Quintasan> patching?
<claydoh>  2 early 4 bed, the hardcore go to bad past 3 and get up at 5 to go to werk
<rbelem> Quintasan, i will upload the changes to a branch
<rbelem> Quintasan, the runtime stuff
<Quintasan> But what exactly fails?
<rbelem> Quintasan, it is not building the active
<Quintasan> Okay, push the changes to a branch, I'll get up earlier and we will think about it
<rbelem> Quintasan, oki :-)
<Quintasan> I'm quarter drunk and half-asleep
<rbelem> Quintasan, thx
<rbelem> Quintasan, sleep tight
 * Quintasan sets an alarm clock
<Quintasan> Good night!
<rbelem> Quintasan, gn
<rbelem> Quintasan, https://code.launchpad.net/~rbelem/kubuntu-packaging/kde-runtime-active-4.7
 * rbelem goes to bed
<eMyller> omg still cant share connection through wifi. :|
<valorie> sorry to be late, but happy bday, JontheEchidna
<valorie> and thanks for the present
<valorie> :-)
<Quintasan> rbelem: Let me know when you are up
<Quintasan> Good morning
<Quintasan> JontheEchidna: Also, beat that. I went to sleep and had a dream when I was sleepy so I pulled a Rodrigo
<Quintasan> I herd you like sleeping so we put pulling a Rodrigo in your dream so you can sleep while you sleep
<valorie> lol
<valorie> iterative sleep!
<debfx> claydoh: are you sure that we have ever shipped a touchpad config plasma widget?
<apachelogger> KRF: BTW, I have the other parts of your intel power adaptor... in case you need them ;)
<KRF> apachelogger: take them with you in case we meet again in the future ;)
<apachelogger> If I don't forget :P
<KRF> sure
<KRF> running 11.10, you did a good job. no major breakage.
<KRF> (except kdepim, of course)
<bambee> morning
<KRF> also there's some really annoying bug in pidgin v2.9.0, who can i ping about bumping that package?
<claydoh> debfx: maverick had it, but it was in universe - kde-config-synaptiks
<claydoh> debfx: in the renamed kde-config-toucpad, the widget files are not there inthe package
<claydoh> /usr/lib/kde4/plasma_applet_synaptiks.so
<debfx> ah right
 * claydoh heads off to werk
<debfx> upstream has rewritten the whole thing in python
<debfx> and probably dropped the applet in the process
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: IMHO there is more things that could be done in applicationdetailsview using qml :P
<JontheEchidna> Quintasan: http://i.imgur.com/7Tvd1.jpg
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: any suggestions on what? (The screenshot label was more of to get my feet wet w/ QML, and free up a QGraphicsEffect for blur)
<apachelogger> Ic
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> I do not understand your code :P
<apachelogger> it just seems like there is more stuff that should be in qml
<apachelogger> like the blur & transition :P
<JontheEchidna> o, that'd probably mean rewriting the entire widget in QML
<JontheEchidna> not that that is a bad idea
<apachelogger> *shrug*
<JontheEchidna> just a bit of work :P
<apachelogger> your ctor is way too big for me to say anything useful :P
<JontheEchidna> yeah, the class is a bit of a mess. :P
<JontheEchidna> if anything it should be split into several sub-widgets
<JontheEchidna> It is exactly 700 lines of imperative code :D
<apachelogger> funfun
<JontheEchidna> biggest class in the app, I think
<JontheEchidna> I've been working on a replacement for the updater GUI following these guidelines I brainstormed: http://paste.ubuntu.com/672358/
<JontheEchidna> http://i.imgur.com/OalxR.png
<JontheEchidna> I'm thinking of having that System Updates category un-expanded by default
<JontheEchidna> since really, why does the average user want to know that there's anything other than miscellaneous system updates available :P
<JontheEchidna> people that really do can hit the expander, or use MPM to update since they are power users :P
<JontheEchidna> comments on the design would be appreciated. :) I'm off to work now.
 * rbelem pokes Quintasan 
<ScottK> yofel: You added libsmokekate3 so smokekde.  Debian doesn't provide the package due to unstable ABI of the Kate -dev stuff.  If we drop that we can sync smokekde from Debian.  Do you mind?
<ScottK> Quintasan: How's it going with -runtime?
<yofel> ScottK: not really, although you'll have to drop the kate bindings from perlkde too then. Is the ABI really an issue here since new packages for smoke and the bindings are released together with kate in the SC?
<ScottK> The issue isn't there, but with anything using the bindings.
<ScottK> I'd take it up with pintotree in Debian as I don't think it's worth divergence over.
<yofel> drop it then
<ScottK> K
<ScottK> Sync requested.
<rbelem> ScottK, i made some changes and now it is building twice
<rbelem> ScottK, but when installing it copies the same files for normal and active pkgs
<ScottK> Progress then
<yofel> rbelem: you did adjust the install paths in the install files like Quintasan did?
<rbelem> yofel, i just duplicated them and renamed accordingly
<rbelem> :-D
<yofel> rbelem: can you pastebin one?
<rbelem> yofel, the latest changes are here https://code.launchpad.net/~rbelem/kubuntu-packaging/kde-runtime-active-4.7
<rbelem> yofel, i just saw that Quintasan appended debian/tmp-kwin-gles/
<rbelem> *prepended
<yofel> right, or else it will use the non-active files from debian/tmp
<yofel> also, you need to add the real install path after the files
<rbelem> yofel, i thought that -B would do the trick
<yofel> or it will literally install '/debian/tmp-kwin-gles/...'
<yofel> rbelem: no, -B installs in debian/tmp-kwin-gles. But the actual install files need to be fixed by hand
<rbelem> :-/
<rbelem> yofel, i will update the .install files and i iwll push the changes again
<ScottK> Anyone around that can test a k3b patch? http://paste.ubuntu.com/671830/
<CIA-52> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/kde-workspace] Philip Muškovac * 554 * debian/ (changelog control) Manually specify the library dependencies of kde-workspace-dev instead of
<Riddell> bulldog98_: https://code.launchpad.net/~jr/+junk/dolphin-plugins-bazaar  testers needed
<Quintasan> rbelem: late pong
<Quintasan> rbelem: Did you get it working or there is still something wrong?
<bambee> omg... htop is a dream for programmers :D
<shadeslayer> hahah :P
<yofel> it is? I don't find it more useful than top
<ScottK> -workspace accepted.
<ScottK> yofel: Can you test k3b on oneiric?
<yofel> ScottK: what feature would I need to test for that patch?
<ScottK> I'm guessing ripping something with video on it.
<ScottK> yofel: Actually wma audio is what uses it.
<ScottK> (at least according to the Changelog)
<yofel> will have to wait a bit then, I'll test it later on my desktop
<ScottK> Thanks.
<bambee> yofel: it is really
<bambee> you can bind threads/processes
<bambee> to a specific core
<bambee> you can displays useful informations about threads
<bambee> memory usage
<bambee> monitor core usage
<bambee> you can also change priorities.... mouarf :D
<bambee> <3
<yofel> mem usage, core usage and priority change can be done in top too, and how do you bind processes to a core?
<yofel> and IMO, the per-core cpu usage into is more detailed in top
<yofel> s/into/info
<yofel> and the memory usage info in htop is junk, it shows me several processes for firefox - each using the same amount of memory, which isn't true
<bambee> press H 
<bambee> why the hell threads has differents PID? o_O
<bambee> s/has/have/
<kubotu> bambee meant: "why the hell threads have differents PID? o_O"
<yofel> aaaah, much better
<bambee> :)
<bambee> yofel: just test cpu affinity :D
<bambee> (press "a")
 * Daskreech hugs valorie
<yofel> aaah, so that's what that does. thanks :)
<yofel> ok, *now* I agree that htop might be useful ;)
<bambee> hehe
<shadeslayer> bambee: because each thread is assigned a different PID i think
<bambee> huh? does not make sense, it's not multithreading but multiprocessing in this case, threads share the same address space of the same process.
<bambee> or it's not the PID but the Thread ID... :\
<tsimpson> bambee: because linux sucks?
<bambee> :D
<bambee> linux does not suck, linux ftw!
<bambee> kubuntu ftw!
<ScottK> Of course Linux sucks.  All things computer suck. It just sucks differently and in a slightly less painful way than the alternatives.
<shadeslayer> heh true that
<shadeslayer> My Dad's HDD failed today on windows
<shadeslayer> mounted it up on Kubuntu and scp'd the data back onto the home server ... 
<shadeslayer> the laptop is so old that the HDD didn't even have SMART
<shadeslayer> +capibility
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: fyi they have new HP Touchpads coming in soo
<shadeslayer> s/soo/soon/
<kubotu> shadeslayer meant: "Quintasan: fyi they have new HP Touchpads coming in soon"
<yofel> shadeslayer: ping me when they have some
<shadeslayer> you might want to join #webos and order one when they're available
<shadeslayer> yofel: ^
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: Those for 99$?
<shadeslayer> i'll be staying up for another 2 hours
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: yep
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: yofel https://twitter.com/#!/BrynaAtHP/status/105646676689170432
<Quintasan> k
<Quintasan> >Server is too busy
<shadeslayer> yeah
<shadeslayer> they're working on that as well
<tsimpson> bambee: I mean that the kernel doesn't really do "threads", but tasks (which are basically processes)
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: I see no Notfiy me button anymore :DDDDD
<shadeslayer> :O
<shadeslayer> i still see it
<Quintasan> refresh
<Quintasan> stop using firefox lol
<shadeslayer> yeah already did that
<shadeslayer> not using ff
<shadeslayer> using Chrome
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: you're on the US site?
<Quintasan> Y
<shadeslayer> aha
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: http://www.hp.com/united-states/webos/us/en/shopping-touchpad.html
<Quintasan> I click that and
<Quintasan> http://www.hp.com/united-states/webos/us/en/tablet/touchpad-availability.html
<Quintasan> :P
<shadeslayer> yep
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: recursive loop xD
<shadeslayer> oh oh oh
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: http://www.pcconnectionexpress.com/IPA/Shop/Product/Detail.htm?sku=12900188&cac=Result
<Quintasan> temporary unavlable
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: keep refreshing
<shadeslayer> i've never heard about the seller
<Quintasan> now I can't connect xD
<shadeslayer> but the page opens for me
<yofel> times out here
<Quintasan> lol at everyone going apeshit
<Quintasan> DO NOT TEMPORARY UNAVILABLE ME
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: Can we boot Kubuntuz on it?
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: you can most certainly run a chroot on it
<Quintasan> pfff
 * Quintasan wonders if one can X with KDE on it
<shadeslayer> and the booloader does allow you to set vars to boot native kernels
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: order two if you get the page
<Quintasan> I has monies
<shadeslayer> lol
<shadeslayer> i already have a order of 2
<Quintasan> lol
<yofel> oh, loaded
<yofel> Quintasan: I could order if it's possible
<Quintasan> yofel: Please do
<Quintasan> apachelogger is probably giggling at us
<Quintasan> Since he got his ExoPC and whatnot
<Quintasan> yofel: Good luck, it times out here
<Quintasan> :S
<yofel> shadeslayer: that's the page for the 32GB one, is the 16GB one available somewhere?
 * apachelogger also has a pretty huge phonon
<shadeslayer> yofel: http://www.fnac.com/HP-TouchPad-9-7-Tactile-16-Go-WiFi/a3613653/w-4?SID=d8dc5c01-5cc8-1c9f-16c1-2b35e20e03f0&UID=017CCD505-1E79-73CE-DB67-1C30FCD68734&Origin=FnacAff&OrderInSession=0&TTL=180220122039
<Quintasan> F5 MADNESS
<yofel> ah great, french..
<shadeslayer> nope no idea
<Quintasan> europe
<Quintasan> order it!
<Quintasan> ALMOST NO SHIPPING FEES
<shadeslayer> yeah thats ^^ what i was going to say 
<Quintasan> AH SHIT TIMEOUT
<Quintasan> ffffffffffffff
<shadeslayer> heh
<Quintasan> MEEEEEEEEEDIC
<Quintasan> 99 €
<Quintasan> :O
<Quintasan> IT'S MOAR EXPENSIVE IN EUROS
<Quintasan> yofel: Can you access that french site?
<yofel> yes
<Quintasan> :/
<Quintasan> Y U TIME OUT ON ME
<apachelogger> use the thardiiis
 * yofel wonders how much space one would need - 16GB isn't that much
<Quintasan> lol
<Quintasan> enough for install
<Quintasan> :P
<apachelogger> + 10 HD prn videos
<yofel> hm, true - one could use compressed btrfs I guess as emergency for part of the rootfs
<Quintasan> yofel: Can has one?
<yofel> Quintasan: sure, but first I need to try to remember the french lessions I had...
<shadeslayer> or ... you could just google translate
<yofel> true
 * shadeslayer isntalls a refresh plugin
<shadeslayer> yofel: i think the france website has sold out
<yofel> shadeslayer: says "En Stock " for me
<shadeslayer> hmm
<shadeslayer> yofel: it shows the price as 451 EUR for me
<yofel> uh...
<shadeslayer> ah ... there's a link below that
<yofel> yeah, now after refresh it does here too. WTF
<shadeslayer> lul
<shadeslayer> yofel: http://www.fnac.com/HP-TouchPad-9-7-Tactile-16-Go-WiFi-neuf-occasion/w-4?PRID=3613653&REF=FnacDirect
<yofel> lol, now I'm getting temporarily unavailable from the US site too
<yofel> ok, now it loaded again
<yofel> shadeslayer: great, now the US page shows "Sorry, we found no matches for the term you searched for."
<shadeslayer> yofel: i found some of them
<shadeslayer> on cdwg.com
<yofel> yeah, but the only ones that are in stock are $512 and $441
<shadeslayer> yeah
<shadeslayer> :(
<shadeslayer> https://twitter.com/#!/BrynaAtHP/status/105720044398452737
<shadeslayer> yofel: if you come across any devices that are available, email me ASAP, i'm going to sleep right now
<yofel> sure, I'll be awake for a while longer
 * bambee blames firefox
 * bambee blames firefox one more time
<bambee> since firefox 7_beta it's just unusable :\
<bambee> it crashes with almost all sites... o_O
<yofel> bambee: works for me...
<bambee> did you try on google+ ?
<bambee> I suspect /usr/lib/firefox-7.0/plugin-container
 * yofel has no g+ account
<yofel> maybe it's flash then?
<yofel> there is a lot of flash talk going on in +1 - packaging related though
<yofel> bambee: reported the crash to mozilla?
<yofel> you can look up what happened there
<bambee> yofel: yeah it's probably flash
<bambee> don't know
<bambee> well , I'm wrong, it's not a crash but a freeze
<bambee> typically, when I try to go on G+ for example everything is blocked
<yofel> gah, freezes are tricky...
<bambee> firefox does not respond to kwin events... if I wait a moment... it's unblocked and it's reworks again o_O
<bambee> and sometimes it does not respond at all and it's blocked forever
<bambee> and there are a lot of " /usr/lib/firefox-7.0/plugin-container" in background... 
<Mamarok> apachelogger: why does Oneiric try to reinstall the gstreamer-ugly package over and over again every time I start Dragonplayer or Amarok? I don't even use the gstreamer backed, I activated the vlc one
<apachelogger> :O
<apachelogger> I believe phonon vlc might be broken then
<apachelogger> the gstreamer plugin install is handled *only* within pgst
<yofel> bambee: well, I usually have the plugin-container eating up 20% of my core on idle if I have a page with flash open, but that's all
<apachelogger> so if you selected pvlc it probably fails to load
<apachelogger> Mamarok: try to get a debug log
<bambee> remove flash solves the problem... as expected xD
<apachelogger> Mamarok: about the continous installation issue you might want to throw a log at tdfischer to look at
 * bambee blames adobe 
 * yofel uses flash64 11 b2
<Mamarok> apachelogger: what log? I don't even know what triggers that
<apachelogger> Mamarok: techbase.kde.org/Phonon ... has link to debugging instructions
 * bambee blames adobe one more time and touches apachelogger indecently
<apachelogger> export a couple of vars and get the console output into a file
<bambee> o.O
<apachelogger> whoop whoop
<apachelogger> :O
<apachelogger> now I need to debug dragon3 for a bit
<Mamarok> apachelogger: are you sure it is in techbase.kde.org/Phonon? that page doesn't seem to exist
<Mamarok> found it: http://techbase.kde.org/Development/Tutorials/Debugging/Phonon
<apachelogger> Mamarok: well, that page
<apachelogger> no idea where the phonon page is
<apachelogger> phonon.kde.org surely ponits there ^^
<Daskreech> Riddell: jsut checking if you have a cron job or something updatin the DS photo?
<bambee> JontheEchidna: woo ! it's your birthday.  Happy birthday !
<Mamarok> apachelogger: whatever I do, it doesn't seem to indicate a problem, just the notifier poping up
<Mamarok> let me try with Dragonplayer
<Mamarok> ditto, nothing, just that notifier poping up
<sopho> hi
<sopho> i installed 11.04 on a pc and it hangs during boot up at the "checking battery state" situation
<sopho> what's wrong here?
<bambee> yofel: finally, I have installed flash 64 :)
<bambee> fixed
<bambee> it works fine
<Quintasan_> Can anyone tell me when I will be able to set a damn static IP with NM?
<JontheEchidna> bambee: yesterday actually, but thanks :)
* JontheEchidna changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu: Friendly Computing | Feature Freeze in effect - Bug fixing welcome | TODO: http://status.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-oneiric/group/topic-oneiric-kubuntu.html
<Riddell> Daskreech: no I don't
<Daskreech> Riddell: manually? Just wondering since a number of channels were advertising how to update the data for the page.
<Riddell> a number of channels?
<Riddell> it says on the page, edit the document on etherpad then tell me
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: it's possible that the gstreamer stuff is still set to show up in kubuntu-notification-helper
 * JontheEchidna checks
<ryanakca> Hmm, I just got an email from a guy wanting to sell computers with Kubuntu preinstalled. From the looks of http://www.ubuntu.com/aboutus/trademarkpolicy and http://www.canonical.com/engineering-services/oem-services/oem-services , he'll have to at the very least get permission from Canonical and maybe even buy some form of OEM contract with Canonical, unless he decides to rebrand Kubuntu as "Joe's Linux" or something of the sort?
<ryanakca> (I'm basing myself off of the "Restricted use that require a trademark licence: Any commercial use, <link>OEM services</link>" on the trademark policy page)
<JontheEchidna> Quintasan: installed kde-window-manager-gles. When I went to kwin --replace, it failed to start. It was trying to load symbols from /usr/lib/kde4/libkdeinit/libkdeinit4_kwin.so
<Quintasan> JontheEchidna: so shlibs didn't take care of it ...
<Quintasan> Stupid thing
<Quintasan> JontheEchidna: Do you have libkwineffects1abi2-gles installed?
<JontheEchidna> that got automatically installed, yes
<Quintasan> and it still doesnt work? @_@
<Quintasan> I'll have a look at it tomoro..later today
<JontheEchidna> wait, maybe not.
<JontheEchidna> it's depending on the non-gles version
<JontheEchidna> that's weird, I could have sworn the gles version was installed
<Quintasan> JontheEchidna: So, what's going on?
<JontheEchidna> Quintasan: libkwineffects1abi2-gles is not getting installed since kde-window-manager-gles depends on libkwineffects1abi2
<Quintasan> Huh?
<Quintasan> wtf
<JontheEchidna> bug 831673
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 831673 in kde-workspace (Ubuntu) "kde-window-manager-gles should depend on libkwineffects1abi2-gles" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/831673
 * Quintasan fixes
<Quintasan> I think that yofel's commit broke something
<Quintasan> nvm
<Quintasan> Disregard that
<yofel> I doubt that...
<Quintasan> That means shlibs did not take care of this magic
<yofel> bah
<Quintasan> Adding as Depends and we should be all right
<Quintasan> http://paste.kde.org/113365
<Quintasan> Should do the trick IMO
<JontheEchidna> except won't the shlibs pick up libkwineffects1abi2 as well, creating an unresolvable dependency?
<JontheEchidna> shlibs is picking up the non-gles version somehow
<Quintasan> Hmm
<Quintasan> True
<Quintasan> Now, how can I fix this?
 * Quintasan has no idea
<yofel> Quintasan: dh_shlibdeps -Xlibkwineffects1abi2 maybe?
<yofel> hm
<Quintasan> That would probaly have some "not nice" sideffects
<Quintasan> Unless I'm severly misunderstanding that
<yofel> ah
<yofel> not -X but -x (from dpkg-shlibdeps)
<Quintasan> like
<Quintasan> $(overridden_command) -pkde-window-manager-gles -- -xlibkwineffects1abi2 ?
<Quintasan> where $overriden_command would be dpkg-shlibdeps
<yofel> yeah, try it
<yofel> er no, overridden_command would be dh_shlibdeps
<Quintasan> Details :P
<yofel> ^^
<CIA-52> [kubuntu-notification-helper] Jonathan Thomas <echidnaman@kubuntu.org> * echidnaman@kubuntu.org-20110822235751-nofkxaxjnfk92p3e * src/daemon/installevent/ (installevent.cpp installevent.h) Get rid of the multimediaDecodingPackages. DragonPlayer/Amarok use Phonon, which handles plugin installation as necessary.
#kubuntu-devel 2011-08-23
<CIA-52> [kdemultimedia] Jonathan Thomas <echidnaman@kubuntu.org> * echidnaman@kubuntu.org-20110823000347-wtv333ybp7j7f03t * debian/ (3 files in 2 dirs) Drop kubuntu_02_dragon_restricted_install.diff, Phonon GStreamer handles this by itself now.
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger, Mamarok^
<JontheEchidna> oh, gotta get amarok too ^^
 * Quintasan goes to bed
<Quintasan> stuff is building
<Quintasan> will look at result in the morning
<CIA-52> [amarok] Jonathan Thomas <echidnaman@kubuntu.org> * echidnaman@kubuntu.org-20110823000727-pxszwpodyusc0xl1 * debian/ (3 files in 2 dirs) Remove kubuntu_restricted_install.diff. Phonon-GStreamer (the default Phonon backend) handles plugin installation itself.
<Riddell> weird e-mail du jour http://paste.kde.org/113425/
<Riddell> is it just me that gets weird e-mails?
<bambee> morning
<Quintasan> morning
<Quintasan> This site...
 * Quintasan notices that USA's Embassy in Poland site is pretty stupid providing not working numbers
<Quintasan> BRRR
<Quintasan> Your call cannot be completed
<Quintasan> Stupid infoline
 * Quintasan wonders how the hell is he supposed to schedule a meeting
<apachelogger> Riddell: it is just you with the weird mails, everyone else has spam filters that also filter weird mails :P
<apachelogger> that one there has all the worlds a good filter needs "effort", "hours", "lunch", " money", "credit card", "download"
<apachelogger> hm, worlds
<apachelogger> now that is one interesting typo
 * apachelogger gets coffee and ponders speneding the afternoon by the pool
<Riddell> you have a pool?
<ryanakca> Riddell: I don't get any that wierd. I got an email from a guy who wants to sell Kubuntu preinstalled. From the looks of the Trademark Policy, he needs at least a Trademark license. D'you know if he'll also be roped into buying some form of OEM contract with Canonical?
<Riddell> no he won't
<Riddell> the trademark licence is pretty sensible
<ryanakca> Riddell: Alright, I'll let him know, thanks.
<apachelogger> Riddell: yes, but no hottub :(
<apachelogger> then again it is insanely hot outside from what I have heared so the pool should be pretty close too ^^
<ScottK> ryanakca: I'm pretty sure he doesn't. I'm virtually certain ZaReason doesn't have one.
<ryanakca> ScottK: Thanks
<Riddell> if you're trading with the name then you do
<Riddell> you'd need a lawyer to say exactly what that means but if your headline is "laptops with kubuntu" then that's trading with a name
<Riddell> and it doesn't cost anything so you may as well
<Quintasan> yofel: Did you manage to order HP stuff?
<yofel> no :(
<Quintasan> :S
 * Quintasan blames shadeslayer
<shadeslayer> what
<shadeslayer> they're supposedly getting new stock
<shadeslayer> so, be on the lookout
<Quintasan> Doesn't change the fact I can blame you :P
<shadeslayer> . . .
 * shadeslayer gets back to work
<shadeslayer> anyone here use LaTeX ?
<bambee> shadeslayer: I use LaTex for all my reports
<bambee> depending of your needs, I can help you
<nigelb> shadeslayer: YES. Not an expert though
<shadeslayer> nigelb: bambee ok, i need a table of contents, so far i've tried to use \chapters and \sections but those add extra pages that i don't need for my abstract and Acknowledgement pages
<nigelb> shadeslayer: "extra pages"?
<nigelb> you mean you want to ignore those?
<shadeslayer> nigelb: like "Chapter 1 Acknowledgements"
<shadeslayer> yes
<shadeslayer> i have a custom command for acknowledgements
<shadeslayer> https://gist.github.com/1165661 << that
<shadeslayer> now, if i use \addcontentsline ... i get the page number as 1 for both my abstract and acknowledgement pages
<shadeslayer> nigelb: is there a way to make LaTeX not display .. "Chapter 1" ?
<shadeslayer> when using \chapter
<nigelb> shadeslayer: dude, if you hack around latex, I don't how to fix it :)
<shadeslayer> hahah :P
<shadeslayer> nigelb: i couldn't find \acknowledgements property to use
<shadeslayer> maybe bambee knows?
<nigelb> shadeslayer: dude, people have been using latex for a while. I'm fairly sure there's a "Right Way(tm)
<bambee> try with \chapter*{my title}
<bambee> (yes there is a "*")
<shadeslayer> yeah, but doesn't that make it un numbered or sth ? :P
<shadeslayer> ah
<shadeslayer> bambee: will this show up in my TOC?
<bambee> ahh... it won't be shown in the index :\
<shadeslayer> :<
<shadeslayer> well ... i could manually write the TOC
<shadeslayer> i really don't want to do that 
<bambee> what do you want to do? just don't show "chapter 1" and see the title in the index? 
<shadeslayer> yes
<bambee> well, don't use chapter then :D
<shadeslayer> ok, what do i use then? :P
<bambee> there are differents classes in latex
<shadeslayer> \section will give me 0.1 in the TOC
<bambee> have a look at the differents classes really
 * shadeslayer looks
<bambee> chapter are useful when you write a paper for a Phd or for an intership... if you write a short paper don't use chapter really
<bambee> :)
<shadeslayer> i'm just writing a report :)
<bambee> shadeslayer: also
<bambee> sudo apt-get install rubber
<bambee> and use this makefile
<bambee> http://paste.kde.org/113635/
<bambee> or just use rubber by hand
<bambee> rubber is a build system for latex
<shadeslayer> rubwhat
<bambee> everything is handled automatically (bibtex, index etc...)
<shadeslayer> so ... wikipedia says "Latex, not to be confused with plant sap" xD
<bambee> and everything is called with "latex/pdflatex" the good number of times
<bambee> shadeslayer: "rubber" , search with apt
<bambee> or latexmk ... but rubber is better :)
<shadeslayer> bambee: i just use kile
<shadeslayer> it does everything for me
<shadeslayer> complete IDE
<bambee> ohh you use kile, ok :)
 * bambee uses emacs
<bambee> emacs ftw! :D
<shadeslayer> -> LaTeX newb
<shadeslayer> bambee: i use emacs for minor C++ file edits
<bambee> feel free to use what you want to use ;)
<bambee> kile is great too
<shadeslayer> bambee: is there no \acknowledgements for LaTeX ?
<bambee> apparently no, usually I use \abstract and I redefine the "abstract name"
<shadeslayer> ah ok
<bambee> "\renewcommand{\abstractname}{Acknowledgements}"
<bambee> "\begin{abstract}Many thanks to everyone!\end{abstract}"
<shadeslayer> right
 * Sput uses LyX
<shadeslayer> i've heard of that
<shadeslayer> couldn't figure out how to use it
<shadeslayer> bambee: is there a property to display the output of a terminal ?
<shadeslayer> like in unicode ...
<shadeslayer> s/unicode/monospace
<bambee> shadeslayer: the output of what?
<bambee> rubber?
<shadeslayer> no
<shadeslayer> bambee: i ran a command in a terminal window
<bambee> don't know :\
<shadeslayer> and i want the output to be displayed in monospace in TeX
<shadeslayer> aha
<shadeslayer> bambee: using \begin{verbatim} works
<bambee> ok :)
<bambee> good to know
#kubuntu-devel 2011-08-24
<bambee> morning
<ScottK> Good morning bambee.
<ScottK> Quintasan: Did you give up on -runtime?
<Quintasan> ScottK: rbelem is doing that
<ScottK> Beta freeze is tomorrow, so now is a REALLY good time.
<ScottK> Right, but you are helping him.
<ScottK> Also was it you that was going to test k3b?
<Quintasan> Well, I looked at what he did and it was fairly good however he was supposed to push something more
<Quintasan> ScottK: I can't remember volunteering for that
<ScottK> Just searched the backscroll.  It was yofel.
<ScottK> yofel: How's k3b?  
<Quintasan> Also, I need to fix workspace :S
<ScottK> cjwatson would like to know if his patch worked.
<Quintasan> yofel: MoDaX told me to use dh_shlibdeps -L
<bambee> Can someone push touchegg in archives please ? the beta freeze is tomorrow... 
<Quintasan> bambee: I'd ask ScottK
<bambee> ScottK: ping
<bambee> Could you upload touchegg please? thanks in advance
<bambee> :)
<Quintasan> rbelem: PINGO
<ScottK> bambee: I can accept it, but you want some other MOTU to upload it so I can do that.  If I upload, I can't accept.
<ScottK> Quintasan: ^^^
<Quintasan> ScottK: Put you admin hat on
<ScottK> Quintasan: Is it uploaded already?
<Quintasan> Will be within 3 minutes
<bambee> I need at least 2 motu
<Quintasan> ScottK: I'll need your hat for https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kde-workspace/+bug/831673 as welll
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 831673 in kde-workspace (Ubuntu) "kde-window-manager-gles should depend on libkwineffects1abi2-gles" [High,Confirmed]
<Quintasan> ScottK: touchegg uploaded
<bambee> Quintasan: my hero <3
<bambee> :D
<ScottK> bambee: I'll have a look in a bit.
<yofel> ScottK: sorry, nowhere. I forgot my desktop was on natty and I need that one working and I can't find the optical drive of my thinkpad currently :/
<Quintasan> yofel: What needs to be tested?
<yofel> Quintasan: http://paste.ubuntu.com/671830/
<Quintasan> We need to test whether it builds or works?
<Quintasan> or both?
<yofel> both
<Quintasan> I see. If I manage to get workspace done then I'll do it
<rbelem> Quintasan, pong
<Quintasan> rbelem: How's runtime? I think you said you had to push something else
<ScottK> yofel: You could do it using a live CD.
<rbelem> Quintasan, it is almost ready
<rbelem> Quintasan, it is already building twice
<Quintasan> rbelem: Great, let me know if you need help, review or both
<rbelem> Quintasan, just need to adjust the .install files and the debian/control
<Quintasan> prepend them with debian/build-whatever-younamedit
<rbelem> Quintasan, i could not finish these days because my son is sick
<rbelem> Quintasan, and i spend me free time take care of him
<Quintasan> rbelem: I would prefer you informed me about it so I could do it :P
<rbelem> Quintasan, sorry :-(
<Quintasan> rbelem: Next time take care of your son longer instead of doing packaging :O
<rbelem> Quintasan, :-D
<ScottK> bambee: Can you talk to upstream about not including .svn dirs in their next release.
<rbelem> Quintasan, what i already have is in bzr
<rbelem> Quintasan, do you have free time to take a look on that?
<bambee> ScottK: sure
<Quintasan> Right now? Nope. Later? Yes.
<ScottK> bambee: Also license headers in the code.
<bambee> ScottK: what is/are the package(s) ?
<rbelem> Quintasan, i will have time to finish that in about three hours
<ScottK> bambee: ls -a * and then look at .svn.
<ScottK> rbelem: Great.
<Quintasan> rbelem: Oh I see. I'll hurry up with the books then
<rbelem> Quintasan, :-)
<ScottK> bambee: Touchegg source accepted.
<ScottK> Quintasan: What did you need?
<yofel> ScottK: true, maybe I'll do that if I have a digikam package done in time since _Groo_ never finished that
<Quintasan> ScottK: nvm, gotta get to know how it works in the first place
<ScottK> OK.
<bambee> ScottK: thanks!
<ScottK> bambee: Thank you!
<shadeslayer> \o
<bambee> ScottK: sorry but none of these packages http://websvn.kde.org/trunk/KDE/ have a .svn here...
<ScottK> bambee: touchegg does.
<bambee> ah
<ScottK> ls -a in your touchegg source.
<bambee> you was talking about touchegg :D
<ScottK> I was.
<bambee> xD
<ScottK> Sorry for the confusion.
 * bambee drinks another coffee
<bambee> np
<_Groo_> hi/2 all
<_Groo_> anyone awake?
<shadeslayer> _Groo_: ssup
<yofel> hm, digikam packaging is fun - they ship the headers in the main binary package o.O
<_Groo_> shadeslayer: not much
<shadeslayer> yofel: they do what
<yofel> shadeslayer: install digikam and run dpkg -L
 * shadeslayer installs
<yofel> well, digikam2 doesn't install any headers anymore it seems
<shadeslayer> huh, thats all sorts of weird
<shadeslayer> \o/
<Quintasan> Y U TAKE SO LONG TO BUILD GLES
<_Groo_> yofel: yeah it doesnt :)
<Quintasan> Hmm, that worked yofel
<Quintasan> I think
<yofel> yay
 * Quintasan uploads
<Quintasan> I wonder if VBOX talks gles
<Quintasan> it does?
<Quintasan> wtf
<tazz> yofel: are you using google+ ?
<yofel> no
<Quintasan> IT'S ALIVE
 * Quintasan orders party for everyone
<Quintasan> kubotu: order party for everyone
 * kubotu is going to his secret storehouse to get party for everyone - might take some time.
 * kubotu is back and slides party down the bar to everyone
<Quintasan> :O
<Quintasan> one-eye-rick has gles now officially
 * Quintasan does "I did it!" dance
<_Groo_> Quintasan: go run and buy me a hp touchpad while you are at it... ill pay!
<Quintasan> yofel: It is good day to be running GLES
<Quintasan> _Groo_: I would order one too -_-
<tazz> yofel: https://plus.google.com/u/0/photos/113125189443372384611/albums/5643327620208523937/5643334858617962066
<yofel> Quintasan: my driver doesn't support GLES so I don't care :P
<yofel> :D
 * Quintasan thinks yofel looks like some sort of a wiseman
 * yofel rather thinks he sucks at smiling...
 * _Groo_ thinks yofel has the same firefox thingy around is neck has he does
<Quintasan> yofel: You look like: "I know my share of stuff, don't mess with me,yo!"
<Quintasan> :P
<yofel> lol
<_Groo_> nah he looks like a grown dwarf from disneyland
<_Groo_> or a big smurf... 
<Quintasan> lol
<yofel> ...
<_Groo_> let me put a blue alpha layer to see what comes out :D
<_Groo_> yofel: it was a compliment :D
<yofel> :P
<Quintasan> Nah, you didn't see people roleplaying as dwarves
<_Groo_> yofel: it means you look... .. hum.... hmmmmmmm... 
<_Groo_> yofel: nice? oO
<Quintasan> like, braid on beard
<yofel> I looked friendlier with my cap on :P https://plus.google.com/u/0/photos/113125189443372384611/albums/5643327620208523937/5643332985083264626
<Quintasan> http://krasnoludy.e-gate.pl/image/kubasa/dwarf-runelord.jpg
<Quintasan> That's how a dwarf look like
<_Groo_> yofel: you look like frodo with a beard lololol
<yofel> _Groo_: I think I'm a tad larger than frodo :P
<_Groo_> yofel: matters of scale :D
<Quintasan> yofel doesn't has a bigass axe and some sort standard
<Quintasan> yofel: Is that beer you are holding?
<yofel> yeah, that was the preregistration party at c-base
<Quintasan> yofel++ for holding beer
<Quintasan> That should be a requirement for taking any photos there
<Quintasan> "photo must contain beer somewhere"
<_Groo_> Quintasan: beer in belly counts?
<tazz> Quintasan: i had to take yofel's cap off of his head for that photo.
<Quintasan> _Groo_: Nope.
<tazz> i bet yofel is wearing his cap right now.
<tazz> :P
<yofel> tazz: nope, I don't wear it at home - but it's with me as soon as I leave the door :P
<Quintasan> _Groo_: If the photo depicts someone in the process of drinking the beer then bonus points
<_Groo_> Quintasan: ah ok
 * Quintasan goes back to sorting books
<tazz> Quintasan: you mean like this https://plus.google.com/u/0/photos/113125189443372384611/albums/5643327620208523937/5643330664852790850 
<_Groo_> Quintasan: what gives more points, holding beer + girl or beer + gadget?
<Quintasan> It's hard to decide but if you have both then you get over 9000 points
<_Groo_> tazz: ahah nice
<Quintasan> tazz: Exactly.
<_Groo_> Quintasan: you are not a true nerd! the gadget ofc!
<Quintasan> You can't possibly go wrong with girl AND a gadget!
<_Groo_> Quintasan: nerds think that if you have gadgets(n+1) you eventually get the girls
<_Groo_> Quintasan: a girl will NEVER get near a nerd.. not sober .. and even worse drunk
<_Groo_> Quintasan: thats what restraining orders are for!
<_Groo_> Quintasan: also known as "ME space"
<Quintasan> mgraesslin: Oneiric now has kwin-gles package which works!
<_Groo_> Quintasan: will it have any advantage over normal OPENGL for desktops?
<Quintasan> Ask mgraesslin as I'm not well-versed enough in the GL department
<Quintasan> Nuff' said.
 * Quintasan goes back to sorting
<maco> _Groo_, Quintasan: uhh....what?
<mgraesslin> Quintasan: cool - I will probably try a live cd :-)
<mgraesslin> _Groo_: in general better drivers, a little bit faster thanks to no GLX
<mgraesslin> but also a few glitches with blur, logout effect not working...
<_Groo_> mgraesslin: hmmm ok,  tks...
<_Groo_> mgraesslin: its mostly a big help for mobile for now :)
<mgraesslin> oh and GLES is the future
<_Groo_> mgraesslin: but will be default in 4.8 right?
<mgraesslin> also for Desktop - keyword Wayland
<_Groo_> mgraesslin: yes yes :)
<mgraesslin> cannot become the default as long as there is the NVIDIA blob around
<mgraesslin> but 4.8 will hopefully get runtime detection (we are close, very close)
<_Groo_> mgraesslin: oh oh.. i have nvidia blob :P
<_Groo_> mgraesslin: and it works quite nicely with opengl + kwin.. its rock solid...
<mgraesslin> you want a bug list for NVIDIA?
<Quintasan> mgraesslin: I just want to know how long it is :P
<yofel> nvidia doesn't usually fall apart at some random moment
<yofel> not that I don't have any issues with it
<mgraesslin> yeah like freezing kernel when resizing konsole...
<Quintasan> yofel: Did you manage to subscribe to TouchPad restock infolist?
<_Groo_> anyone knows whats going on with LP 64 bits builds?
<yofel> _Groo_: what's wrong?
<Quintasan> _Groo_: Probably prebeta rebuild
<_Groo_> did apachelogger sold all 64bits servers for booze again?
<Quintasan> yofel: queue is like 15h+
<Quintasan> :P
<yofel> only? :P
<_Groo_> Quintasan: ahhh that might explain :)
<apachelogger> the empire's CI farm is faster than that
<Quintasan> rbelem: I'll be back around 18 UTC
<shadeslayer> yofel: Quintasan oh yeah, they fixed the reminder email link
<shadeslayer> bbiab
<ScottK> bambee: Why does the touchegg desktop start with #!/usr/bin/env xdg-open?
<ScottK> bambee: I can accept the binaries, but I think that needs to be fixed.
<bambee> woo! good catch
<bambee> fixing
<ScottK> bambee: Lintian run on the binaries will catch that.
<ScottK> Accepted, so you can fix that in ubuntu2.
<bambee> sure
<bambee> usually, I try to pay attention to lintian...
<ScottK> You probably just ran it against the source (.dsc)
<bambee> ScottK: http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/p/touchegg
<ScottK> bambee: Usually we just use REVU for new packages, but I'll have a look.
<ScottK> bambee: Did you report this bug upstream?
<ScottK> bambee: Uploaded.  Thank you for your contribution to Kubuntu.
<bambee> ScottK: reported on upstream
<ScottK> Great.  Thanks.
<bambee> I've uploaded to revu because it's useful platform to review packages which goes to archives :)
<bambee> BUT
<bambee> it's noted
<bambee> s/goes/go/
<kubotu> bambee: You did something wrong... Try s/you/me/ or tell me "help sed"
<nixternal> hola
<bambee> ScottK: once the package has been uploaded into archives, we need to update the changelog in lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/touchegg . right?
<bambee> I mean, replace "UNRELEASED" by "oneiric"
<bambee> ?
<ScottK> bambee: Yes.  You can do that now that you're a member.
<bambee> ok
<nixternal> ScottK: do you have a write up of the newer processes in regards to packaging that I can review? I can do the packaging still, haven't lost that touch, just want to know the process/workflow as it has changed since I have been away
<ScottK> Heya nixternal.
<ScottK> nixternal: We were using bzr branches for the debian dirs when you went on hiatus, right?
<nixternal> yes
<ScottK> Then other than the location, nothing has really changed.
<nixternal> oh, well that was easy
<ScottK> Look at debian/control in the source for where to find them now.
<nixternal> i am going to be busy the next few days working with a client and then i should have some free time available
<ScottK> Cool.
<ScottK> nixternal: Could you fire up the PPC box?
<nixternal> it went up in flames
<nixternal> :(
<ScottK> Crap.
<ScottK> So I guess the answer is "I already did ...:
<nixternal> it was turned on when the room was flooded and it fried it
<ScottK> "
<nixternal> hahaha
<ScottK> Oh.
<nixternal> had no idea it was going on until i heard the cracking and popping coming from the old office space
<nixternal> insurance gave me a whopping $50 for it :D
<nixternal> water cooling isn't always the best :p
<ScottK> Probably about right.
<bambee> ScottK: do you have a documentation somewhere explaining how to put a package on the CD?
<nixternal> ok, i will be back later tonight maybe, depending on if i pass out after doing this crap tonight :)
<ScottK> bambee: Not really.  First step is to get a MIR approved.  Since we're past FF, you also need an FFe.
<ScottK> bambee: There's no way to get a MIR approved before beta freeze and I'm a little reluctant to add this to the default install after beta.
<ScottK> bambee: Would it make more sense to defer adding it to the default install for O?
<bambee> just asking because I see "put <package> on the CD if space permits" on the blueprint
<ScottK> Unless somebody REALLY wants it, I think that should be deferred.
<bambee> ok
<txwikinger> Does Kubuntu mobile work on an HP touchpad?
<bulldog98> txwikinger: try it
<Quintasan> brrr
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: Can you link me to it?
<Quintasan> rbelem: ping
<txwikinger> bulldog98: that is not an answer!
<Quintasan> txwikinger: I'm not sure anyone tried booting Linux on it yet
<Quintasan> AFAIC there is $2,500 bounty on porting Android to it
<bulldog98> txwikinger: I don’t know if anyone tested it yet. Is this answer apropriate?
<txwikinger> Well.. there are some efforts to put Android 3.0 on it
<txwikinger> Is there anywhere a list of devices which have been tested with Kubuntu mobile?
<Quintasan> txwikinger: If you call $2,500 "some" effort :P
<Quintasan> txwikinger: iMX53 board
<Quintasan> :P
<Quintasan> https://wiki.ubuntu. com/ARM/iMX53QuickStartBoard
<Quintasan> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ARM/iMX53QuickStartBoard
<Quintasan> clickable
<txwikinger> hmm.. I have an arm dev board at home.. maybe I should try it there
<txwikinger> Not sure if it is a iMX53 though
<ScottK> There's a MX kernel in Oneiric, so that'd be a start.
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: same link, hold on
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: http://www.hp.com/united-states/webos/us/en/tablet/touchpad-availability.html
<eMyller> i just installed something from neon, but everything goes into /opt
<eMyller> to where could i symlink stuff so things will appear at menus and stuff?
<shadeslayer> eMyller: you login into neon and then compile whatever you want
<shadeslayer> and it should appear in the menus
<shadeslayer> eMyller: also, #project-neon
<eMyller> shadeslayer: i installed from the ppa
<eMyller> oh, ty
<rbelem> Quintasan, i'm still busy :-/
<Quintasan> No probs. I'll look over at what you have in some time
<rbelem> Quintasan, i will ping you when i'm back home
 * yofel uploaded a digikam2 package to ninjas
<Quintasan> yofel: Brilliant!
 * Quintasan waits for rbelem to nail down runtime
<yofel> well, it's missing gphoto2 support unless someone figures out how to fix the build
<Quintasan> yofel: Are we losing much due to missing support on this?
<Quintasan> for*
<yofel> well, not sure actually since I don't know what features it provides
<yofel> although with 2.0 geolocation works again, so we fix one feature and loose another
<yofel> the package needs a translations recheck though
<yofel> it has "export KUBUNTU_DESKTOP_POT=extragear-graphics_digikam" but it ships the translations for kipi-plugins too
<yofel> and I'm clueless how our translation mangling works
<Quintasan> I'm not actually sure it works at all
<Quintasan> :P
<Quintasan> GRRRR
 * Quintasan goes to bed
 * JontheEchidna is now gles'ing on the desktop
<JontheEchidna> brb
#kubuntu-devel 2011-08-25
<rbelem> hey guys, do you know if is there something like git commit --amend in bzr?
<rbelem> ScottK, Quintasan_, i just finished the changes to -runtime
<rbelem> lp:~rbelem/kubuntu-packaging/kde-runtime-active-4.7
 * rbelem goes to bed
<Quintasan_> rbelem: \o/
 * Quintasan_ goes looking
<Quintasan> Good morning
<Quintasan> ScottK: Hmmm, this looks good. Now we have kde-runtime and kde-runtime-active packages
<bambee> morning
<bambee> this bug in the taskmanager is seriously boring :\   (when you close a window with "x" , it does not disappear from the taskbar)
<bambee> https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=275469
<ubottu> KDE bug 275469 in widget-taskbar "4 7 Regression: closed windows stay in the taskbar sometimes, taskbar doesn't react on clicks" [Normal,New]
<bambee> If it's fixed before kde 4.7.1 is out, I will backport the patch , I think
<djszapi> Hi! Is there an up-to-date debian folder content for KDE 4.7 (kdebase-runtime) somewhere on VCS ? http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-branches/ubuntu/oneiric/kdebase-runtime/oneiric/files/head:/debian/ -> This one has the latest entry 05.30 this year.
<bambee> djszapi: have a look at https://code.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/kde-runtime
<bambee> kdebase-runtime has been renamed to kde-runtime on upstream
<Quintasan> djszapi: This branch will have some Plasma Active related changes today so be sure to pull changes later
<Quintasan> Urgh
<djszapi> I will just use compilation time patches
<djszapi> for build, I will not use feature fix patches for starter.
<djszapi> but it seemed to build to me.
<Quintasan> rbelem: pingo
<Quintasan> rbelem: Somehow the build failed here: activitymanager_plugin_*.so are not there (as in not built) I suspect patches not applying after all
<Quintasan> AAAAAH
<Quintasan> BRRRRRRRRRRr
 * Quintasan goes and makes some tea
<Quintasan> ScottK: My assumption was entirely wrong. The patching routine in dh is not as flexible as I had initially thought
<Quintasan> rbelem: ^
 * Quintasan tries to fix this before he goes on about it in detai
<Quintasan> +l
<Tm_T> +1 from me too
<Tm_T> ...
<Quintasan> It's an "L" :P
<Tm_T> I know, I tried to throw in a bit of an humour (:)
 * Quintasan sometime horribly fails at understanding jokes
<Quintasan> +s
<Quintasan> GRRRRRRRR
<Quintasan> Break time
 * Tm_T has been spending pretty much all of his time on applying for jobs lately
<Tm_T> or, well, finding one in general
 * rbelem pokes Quintasan 
 * rbelem pokes Quintasan again
<Quintasan> rbelem: POKE
<Quintasan> OOH
<Quintasan> I see it now
<rbelem> Quintasan, :-D
<rbelem> Quintasan, did you manage to get it working?
<Quintasan> rbelem: I did
<rbelem> Quintasan, it is building fine here
<Quintasan> Here is a little advice
<Quintasan> rbelem: If you prepend debian/tmp-something in install but don't add destination path
<Quintasan> here is what happens
<rbelem> oh!
<rbelem> i got it
<rbelem> :-/
<Quintasan> /home/quintasan/Sauce/pbuilder/oneiric-amd64/result/lol/debian/tmp-kde-runtime-active/usr
<Quintasan> :O
<rbelem> :-D
<rbelem> Quintasan, did you fix that?
<Quintasan> Fixing
<rbelem> Quintasan, thx a lot
<rbelem> Quintasan, after that lets get slc and plasma-mobile uploaded?
<Quintasan> If ScottK is not particulary against it then I guess it can
 * rbelem pokes ScottK :-D
<ScottK> Quintasan: Is -runtime sorted?
<Quintasan> ScottK: Almost, needs minor adjustments
<ScottK> OK.  Really, really running out of time ...
<ScottK> No pressure.
<dpm_> hi Kubuntu devs. While someone from Qt upstream might run a session on App Developer Week, we still haven't got any KDE/Qt-related session on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuAppDeveloperWeek/Timetable , and I think it'd be interesting to have some other content than strictly the main Ubuntu flavour - would anyone be up for a session to showcase any cool KDE/Qt stuff people can integrate to their applications?
<bulldog98_> apachelogger: how about a phonon talk :)
<Quintasan> ScottK: https://code.launchpad.net/~quintasan/kubuntu-packaging/kde-runtime-active-4.7 <-- review please
<ScottK> How's it build?
<ScottK> dpm_: Ask us tomorrow after the beta freeze is on.
<dpm_> good point. Will do, thanks ScottK
<Quintasan> ScottK: Well, I just build it once, unpatch the source, apply the other series file and built once again in separate build-dir
<Quintasan> ScottK: Most stuff was done by rbelem but I had the fix the patching logic
<Quintasan> It was wrong because I had wrong assumptions about build system
<ScottK> Can you show me how to get a diff from what's in the archive now?
<Quintasan> hmm
<ScottK> LP seems to only want to show me the diff from one revision which really doesn't help.
<Quintasan> ScottK: https://code.launchpad.net/~quintasan/kubuntu-packaging/kde-runtime-active-4.7/+merge/72893
<Quintasan> I think that would help
<ScottK> Thanks.
<ScottK> Diff against target:	14053 lines (+13802/-0) 49 files modified (has conflicts)
<ScottK> Seems a bit much.
<Quintasan> :/
<Quintasan> wtf
<Quintasan> wrong branch
<Quintasan> ScottK: https://code.launchpad.net/~quintasan/kubuntu-packaging/kde-runtime-active-4.7/+merge/72896
 * ScottK tries again.
<Quintasan> Y U NO DIFF
<ScottK> Sigh.  An updated diff will be available in a few minutes. Reload to see the changes.
<Quintasan> stupid launchpad
<Quintasan> 14053 lines diff was generated right after push
<Quintasan> brrr
<bulldog98_> Quintasan: that one seemed more important to launchpad :)
<Quintasan> ScottK: It works
<ScottK> Got it.
<Quintasan> ScottK: Actually, kde-workspace-data-active needs readjustment too
<ScottK> OK.
<Quintasan> I'm not sure if we actually want to ship this as data should be code indep
<Quintasan> ScottK: ^ Thoughts on this?
<ScottK> Why the removals from debian/kde-runtime-data.install, I thought that wouldn't be affected/.
<Quintasan> Now I wonder...
<Quintasan> Ah, it's activity manager
<Quintasan> BRRRR
<Quintasan> ScottK: me fixes
<ScottK> Quintasan: In kde-runtime.install too
<bulldog98_> Quintasan: why do we have splitted -data packages couldn’t be everything in one -data package?
<Quintasan> bulldog98_: I was asking about that
<Quintasan> ScottK: I think we can drop active-data
<ScottK> OK.  Why?
<bulldog98_> ScottK: makes archive smaller
<ScottK> Are we not changing existing files there, just adding?
<ScottK> bulldog98_: Doesn't make the CD smaller.
<bulldog98_> ScottK: but it makes mirroring easier
<Quintasan> ScottK: I do not think any of the patches touch desktop or protocol files
<ScottK> I'm more worried about unintended effects of -active stuff in regular installs.
<ScottK> Quintasan: Can you show me just that bit of the diff?
<Quintasan> GOD DAMNIT
<Quintasan> I removed the wrong merge request
<ScottK> I made a local diff.
<Quintasan> ScottK: I don't see any patch touching desktop files or .protocol there
<Quintasan> and those are part of data
<ScottK> Except for the activitymanager stuff being removed from the .install files, I think it's fine.
<ScottK> In that case, drop the extra package.
<ScottK> Quintasan: FFe approved after those cleanups.
<ScottK> Quintasan: I also accepted the kde4libs binaries.
<Quintasan> Oh great
<ScottK> Quintasan: Please let the armel build of -workspace finish before you upload it again.
<Quintasan> This one is going to take twice as long :P
<Quintasan> ScottK: Final review please https://code.launchpad.net/~quintasan/kubuntu-packaging/kde-runtime-active-4.7/+merge/72899
<Quintasan> ScottK: Before I merge
<ScottK> Looking
<ScottK> Quintasan: Don't need the -active transitional packages.
<ScottK> Quintasan: Other than that, seems good.  Fix that, merge, and upload.
 * ScottK looks over at Quintasan and wonders what he's waiting on for -runtime?
<rbelem> ScottK, i can this latest change
<rbelem> *do
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: me audio is broken
<shadeslayer> for some reason the test sounds work, but playing something in VLC doesn't work
<ScottK> rbelem: Which?
<ScottK> We need it uploaded to the archive, which you can't do (if you're referring to -runtime)
<rbelem> ScottK, ah! ok
<Quintasan> ScottK: Unexpected power outage sorry
<ScottK> Quintasan: OK.  Stuff happens.
<Quintasan> kdebase-runtime-active - to be dropped?
<ScottK> And the dbg.
<ScottK> Those never existed, right, so no transitional package needed.
<Quintasan> ScottK: Is the ARM build done?
 * ScottK checks, but that was a concern for -workspace, not runtime.
<ScottK> No.  Not quite.https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kde-workspace/4:4.7.0-0ubuntu11/+build/2741832
<Quintasan> Should I wait or should I upload?
<Quintasan> Oh
<Quintasan> -workspace
<Quintasan> brrr
<ScottK> Go ahead with -runtime.
 * Quintasan testbuilds and uploads
<Quintasan> I'll be offline for ~30minutes after upload since I will be installing Oneiric here
<bambee> sweet baby jesus ! http://people.ubuntu.com/~bambi/omg.png
<ScottK> apachelogger (or someone else with KDE git commit rights) would you please backport https://projects.kde.org/projects/kde/kdeplasma-addons/repository/revisions/b3527f12ad9f577535d07e9614cfda9ef8131910/diff/applets/kdeobservatory/src/commithistoryview.cpp to 4.7?
<ScottK> shadeslayer: Did you ever figure out kalzium?
<Quintasan> ScottK: Uploaded
<ScottK> Quintasan: Excellent.  Thanks to you and rbelem for the hard work.
<Quintasan> ScottK: Can we get two more packages uploaded or it's impossible at this stage?
<ScottK> What's that?
 * ScottK haz powerz.  Nothing it impossible.
<Quintasan> ScottK: share-like-connect and new plasma-mobile
<ScottK> Yes.
<Quintasan> Well
<ScottK> Both need FFe, IIRC.
<Quintasan> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/plasma-mobile/+bug/828093
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 828093 in plasma-mobile (Ubuntu) "plasma-mobile needs to be updated" [Undecided,New]
<Quintasan> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/828111
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 828111 in Ubuntu "[needs-packaging] share-like-connect" [Wishlist,New]
<Quintasan> rbelem: ping
<shadeslayer> ScottK: avogadro needs a rebuild iirc
<shadeslayer> i'll try it out, hold on
<ScottK> Thanks.
<shadeslayer> and for no apparent reason all my audio started working
<ScottK> Quintasan: Approved.
 * Quintasan can't get his second monitor to work
<ScottK> shadeslayer: As long as you aren't watching inappropriate content in a $WORK meeting, that's probably good.
<shadeslayer> hahaha
<shadeslayer> ScottK: nah, i'm at home
<shadeslayer> ScottK: anything else you'd like me to work on?
<shadeslayer> because, the report that was due tomorrow has been postponed by 2 weeks
<shadeslayer> and my GSoC project is done as well
<ScottK> shadeslayer: Can you test a k3b patch?
<ScottK> http://paste.ubuntu.com/671830/
<shadeslayer> ScottK: depends on what needs to be tested specifically
<ScottK> I think if you use it to access .wma audio.
<ScottK> I think that's what it uses libav/ffmpeg for.
<ScottK> Feel free to dig around in the code and check.  I just checked Changelog
<shadeslayer> aha, i might have a disk lying around .. somewhere
<shadeslayer> ScottK: is that already packaged?
<apachelogger> ScottK: picked
<ScottK> shadeslayer: No.
<ScottK> apachelogger: Thanks.
<shadeslayer> ah hmm
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: sometimes i think phonon is made of pure magic
<apachelogger> did you forget how to read source code? :O
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: nope, it starts/stops working randomnly 
<ScottK> It's a computer.  At best it's pseudo random.
<apachelogger> PEBCAK
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: yeah, right, i haven't touched a single radio button in the settings
 * apachelogger points out that libraries have a greater scope than some setting in some random application
<shadeslayer> random application being the phonon KCM :P
<apachelogger> so?
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: It's all pule
<Quintasan> pulse*
<Quintasan> blame pulse
<shadeslayer> ok
 * shadeslayer blames pulse
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: did your flash sounds start working?
<Quintasan> DOHOHOHOHOHOHO
<Quintasan> Are you making fun of Flash?
<Quintasan> Or PulseAudio?
<shadeslayer> whichever you like :P
<shadeslayer> interestingly ... Linux does not detect the CD Drive on the new macbook pro's ... :/
<Quintasan> I wonder why my second monitor doesnt work
<shadeslayer> Launchpad Builders : armel	12	 8786 jobs (12 days) 
<shadeslayer> ahahahahahahaha
<ScottK> shadeslayer: Archive rebuild test in progress.
<shadeslayer> figures
<ScottK> They get a low build score, so real uploads get priority.
<shadeslayer> are we getting a aarrrrmmmm PPA?
<Quintasan> lol
<shadeslayer> hey HP, y u no get more stock
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: that is what you get for using ultimate closed systems
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: they'll get it working .... in another 2 releases :P
<shadeslayer> and CD's are obsolete medium's anyway
<apachelogger> not unlike hardware vendors that are fanbois of software patents
<ScottK> Careful.
<ScottK> If you call Apple a hardware vendor you misunderstand.
<ScottK> They are a system vendor.
<ScottK> Probably the only one.
<ScottK> You'll end up underestimating them.
<rbelem> Quintasan, pong
<rbelem> :-D
<rbelem> \o/
<rbelem> Quintasan, ScottK, can we upload plasma-mobile and s-l-c?
<ScottK> Yes.  If they are ready.
<rbelem> ScottK, they are :-D
<ScottK> OK.  Convince someone to upload so I can reviwe.
<rbelem> ScottK, oki :-)
<rbelem> Quintasan, i uploaded a more recent s-l-c to revu
<rbelem> Quintasan, and plasma-mobile
<shadeslayer> icecc question, if i have  build running on Machine A but the icecc scheduler on Machine B, does icecc still work?
<shadeslayer> like, is machine B utilized at all?
<ScottK> Yes
<shadeslayer> hmm
<Quintasan> rbelem: We can only know after I get new kdelibs in archive
<Quintasan> ScottK: Any idea why do I have duplicate entries for every application in repos?
<ScottK> Where and no?
<rbelem> Quintasan, ScottK, will that take too long?
<ScottK> Quintasan: BTW, -workspace on armel finished.
<Quintasan> ScottK: Like, http://wstaw.org/m/2011/08/25/plasma-desktopjg1838.jpg
<Quintasan> rbelem: No idea. Look at Launchpad kde4libs :P
<Quintasan> ScottK: Great.
<ScottK> No, but check to make sure sources.list isn't duplicated.  Otherwise quit using aptitude.
<Quintasan> ScottK told me he accepted them so they should hit the mirror soon
<rbelem> Quintasan, ScottK, how much time until freeze?
<Quintasan> rbelem: ^
<rbelem> nice :-)
<ScottK> 2100 UTC
<Quintasan> That's like 23:00 here
<Quintasan> Hmm
<Quintasan> Gotta hurry up
<Quintasan> ScottK: At first I thought that's multiarch magic but that's looks too confusing to be multiarch
<shadeslayer> ScottK: doesn't seem to be working
<ScottK> shadeslayer: Which?
<shadeslayer> ScottK: the machine which has the scheduler running has  no load
<ScottK> Dunno then.
<shadeslayer> the machine on which the build is running has a high load
 * Quintasan waits till update completes
<dantti> the virtual box ose on natty allows me to pick an usb device but when the machine is running it does not see it, and the usb devices  is greyed..
<dantti> so the usb support still not available on the ose?
<Quintasan> dantti: Apparently, what I do is share it via network :P
<dantti> Quintasan: hmmm how?
<Quintasan> dantti: Shared folders in VBox
<Quintasan> That's a working feature AFAIK
<dantti> right, but in my case it is not an mass storage
<Quintasan> What it is?
<dantti> it's a special printer
<Quintasan> Oh, then you're out of luck it seems
<dantti> can't be shared via cups tho
<Quintasan> Did you try the closed source version?
<dantti> I think I'll have to, as this printer only works on 32bits :(
<Quintasan> Urgh
<dantti> and I don't want to install a 32b os
 * Quintasan wants debdelta in Ubuntu
<dantti> and iirc ubuntu does not have 32 qt-devs 
<Quintasan> dantti: Uhh, qt-devs?
<Quintasan> I think multiarch hit one-eye-rick so some i386 libs should be there
<dantti> libqt4-dev.. for 32bits on amd64
<Quintasan> ScottK: ^ does multiarch allows such things?
 * txwikinger agrees with Quintasan about debdelta
<ScottK> In theory.
<ScottK> Depends on if all the relevant libs have been multi-arched.
<dantti> is multiarch available for ubuntu?
<Quintasan> dantti: You can be the first one to try this :P
<dantti> hehe
<Quintasan> dantti: In oneiric it is :P
<ScottK> dantti: Partly in Natty, more in Oneiric.
 * dantti thinks
<dantti> do I have to reinstall the os to use it or just enable some repos?
<debfx> dantti: for usb to work you need to be in the vboxusers group
<dantti> debfx: hmm thanks :)
<shadeslayer> ScottK: debfx rebuild of avogadro does not fix build failiure
<ScottK> shadeslayer: The soprano upload I just did may do it.
<shadeslayer> alright :)
<Quintasan> rbelem: status of kdelibs!
 * Quintasan demands a report
 * Quintasan whines
<Quintasan> Y U TAKE SO LONG UPDATE?
<rbelem> Quintasan, hum?
<Quintasan> rbelem: Can you check whether kde4libs made it to oneiric?
<Quintasan> rbelem: I dont have a proper browser now
<rbelem> Quintasan, oki
<rbelem> Quintasan, where do i find that? :-D
<Quintasan> http://launchpad.net/ubuntu
<Quintasan> packages
<Quintasan> search for kde4libs
<rbelem> Quintasan, nice :-) thx
<rbelem> Quintasan, it is there :-D
<Quintasan> What version?
<Quintasan> See changelog if it's the one I've uploaded
<rbelem> Quintasan, 4:4.7.0-0ubuntu3
<rbelem> Quintasan, kde-runtime is there too 4:4.7.0a-0ubuntu2
<rbelem> :-D
<rbelem> Quintasan, did you see that i uploaded s-l-c and plasma-mobile?
<Quintasan> to REVU?
<rbelem> Quintasan, yup
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: Are you using btrfs?
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: no
<shadeslayer> why would i use a broken file system?
<Quintasan> broken?
<shadeslayer> yus
<shadeslayer> i tried it once
<Quintasan> What is broken exactly?
<shadeslayer> booting  & fsck iirc
<rbelem> shadeslayer, Quintasan, btrfs is really broken
<shadeslayer> yeah
<shadeslayer> iirc you need a seprate /boot partition
<Quintasan> Good grief, and I used it on my /
<shadeslayer> hah
 * Quintasan reinstalls
<Quintasan> See you in 30 minutes
<shadeslayer> lolz :P
<yofel> Quintasan: I'm using btrfs on / here
<yofel> as long as you have backups it's ok
<rbelem> :-D
<yofel> and boot works unless you use LZO compression
<yofel> and yeah - fsck is still WIP
<yofel> rbelem: what's so broken about btrfs for you?
<rbelem> yofel, i was using it a lot for kubuntu-mobile
<rbelem> yofel, but every time my battery drained and the system turned off in a wrong i got to reinstall the images
<yofel> ah yeah, if you get into a situation where you need fsck you're doomed currently..
<rbelem> yofel, it is faster for flash disks but really unrealiable because of this fsck thing
<yofel> true
<rbelem> ScottK, apachelogger, Quintasan, shadeslayer, yofel, a friend lend me an ideapad s10-3t to test kubuntu-mobile :-D
<yofel> :D
<shadeslayer> cool!  :D
<rbelem> he just brought it to me :-D
<apachelogger> do we have packages yet? :P
<rbelem> apachelogger, we already have kde4libs and kde-runtime
<rbelem> apachelogger, Quintasan is taking care of slc and plasma-mobile
<rbelem> apachelogger, i already uploaded them to revu
<apachelogger> so we do not have them yet :P
<rbelem> apachelogger, nope :'(
<rbelem> Quintasan, are you taking a look on that?
<rbelem> apachelogger, could you take a look on that if Quintasan can't?
<rbelem> :-D
<apachelogger> if super uber urgent
 * apachelogger is all sorts of busy
<rbelem> apachelogger, 21UTC is the deadline to get them in beta
<apachelogger> today?
<rbelem> apachelogger, yup
<apachelogger> that sounds a bit... dangerous
<rbelem> apachelogger, we have been testing these packages these days
<apachelogger> so what do I need to do?
<rbelem> apachelogger, upload and say to ScottK that is is ready for ffe
<apachelogger> rbelem: in what branch is the packaging?
<rbelem> apachelogger, slc is in revu
<rbelem> apachelogger, and plasma-mobile
<apachelogger> well, first we'd need libs and runtime
<rbelem> apachelogger, they are ready
<apachelogger> in what branch
<rbelem> apachelogger, they are in repos already
<apachelogger> oh
<apachelogger> rbelem: you should make packaging branches for slc and pm btw
<apachelogger> bambee: what is with touchegg?
<apachelogger> Quintasan: looking at slc I am
<rbelem> apachelogger, but i think i dont have rights to do that
<apachelogger> oh
<apachelogger> rbelem: if you are member then you should 
<apachelogger> rbelem: share-like-connect_0.0+git20110825-0ubuntu1.tar.gz
<apachelogger> I disapprove of it being a native package
<apachelogger> rbelem: usr/include/activecontentservice/activecontent.h
<apachelogger> usr/include/activecontentservice/activecontentservice.h
<apachelogger> who needs those?
<apachelogger> I think they should be neither installed nor packaged
<apachelogger> usr/lib/libsharelikeconnect.so
<apachelogger> WTH does this lib not have a soversion :O
<rbelem> apachelogger, is that a lib?
<apachelogger> well it is in lib
<rbelem> apachelogger, maybe its a plugin
<apachelogger> then it should not be in lib
<apachelogger> kde4_add_library(sharelikeconnect SHARED ${sharelikeconnect_SRCS})
<apachelogger> yeah
<apachelogger> this cant go in
<rbelem> apachelogger, so, is it a lib?
<apachelogger> if they make a shared lib without so then they should install it to lib/sharelikeconnect or lib/kde4 or something
<apachelogger> rbelem: yes
<apachelogger> s/without so/without so version/
<kubotu> apachelogger: You did something wrong... Try s/you/me/ or tell me "help sed"
<apachelogger> kubotu: I no
<rbelem> :-D
<rbelem> apachelogger, what do i need to do the get it ready, besides this so thing?
<rbelem> apachelogger, how push things to https://code.launchpad.net/kubuntu-packaging work?
<apachelogger> rbelem: bzr push lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/foobar
<apachelogger> http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/p/share-like-connect
<apachelogger> revyd
<apachelogger> revud
<rbelem> apachelogger, will i push just the debian directory to lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/plasma-mobile?
<apachelogger> yes
<rbelem> apachelogger, nice :-)
<rbelem> apachelogger, what is a native pkg? that .orig.tar.gz?
<apachelogger> .orig.tar.gz is non-native
<apachelogger> tar.gz is native
<rbelem> ah ok
<rbelem> :-)
<apachelogger> also see debian/source/format
<apachelogger> there you need to define
<apachelogger> 3.0 (quilt)
<apachelogger> ohoh
<apachelogger> ./activecontentservice/activecontentservice_export.h: MIT/X11 (BSD like) 
<rbelem> nice :-)
<apachelogger> rbelem: that needs mentioning in the copyright file
<rbelem> oh! that scaped my eyes
<rbelem> :-/
<apachelogger> cia doesnt like me
<apachelogger> rbelem: http://quickgit.kde.org/?p=share-like-connect.git&a=commit&h=13a3a49f21b58ab959134b85fc574a88aa9bc472
<rbelem> :-D
<rbelem> thx apachelogger 
<apachelogger> rbelem: +  * Create the links plasma-tablet, plasma-contour that points to
<apachelogger> +    plasma-mobile.
<apachelogger> I do not get this?
<apachelogger> plasma-tablet is a binary of its own!
<rbelem> o.O
<apachelogger> yes
<apachelogger> it got split
<apachelogger> also for mobile you need to pass some cmake option IIRC
<apachelogger> might be that your snapshot does not have this yet though
<apachelogger> in which case you should update your snapshot ^^
<apachelogger> +	$(overridden_command) -- -DBUILD_HANDSET=TRUE
<apachelogger> ah yeah
<apachelogger> rbelem: maybe the builds are mutually exclusive?
<apachelogger> either handest or tablet?
<rbelem> apachelogger, nope
<rbelem> apachelogger, BUILD_HANDSE just adds a dir to be built iirc
<apachelogger> then your package is all wrong :P
<apachelogger> you should get a plasma-tablet binary
<Quintasan> What the fcks
<Quintasan> Why am I getting double entries in apt for applications?
<Quintasan> ScottK: Actually it's multiarch
<Quintasan> :/
<yofel> yep, multiarch will give you double entries, that's why I keep it disabled...
<Quintasan> yofel: This makes multiarch shit and more confusing for the user
<yofel> +1
<Quintasan> yofel: Where do I disable this stupid crap?
<yofel> no idea if the software center has any handling for this - aptitude sure doesn't
<yofel> Quintasan: /etc/dpkg/dpkg.cfg
<yofel> the foreign-architecture part
<rbelem> apachelogger, i'm fixing that
<bambee> apachelogger: don't compute your question
<apachelogger> overload overload overload
<apachelogger> what was my question
<apachelogger> ah
<apachelogger> right
<bambee> o.O
<apachelogger> bambee: touchegg on revu?
<apachelogger> does it go to archive?
<apachelogger> when does it go to archive?
<apachelogger> does it haz FFe?
<bambee> apachelogger: touchegg has been uploaded to archive
<Quintasan> apachelogger: It's already there
<Quintasan> Late as always
<bambee> apachelogger: FFe: done, archive:done
<Quintasan> apachelogger: You could upload s-l-c and plasma-mobile though
 * Quintasan just insalled oneiric and is fighting with multiarch madness
<apachelogger> bambee: why is the entry not archived then -.-
<yofel> hm...
<apachelogger> Quintasan: they do not qualify
<yofel> JontheEchidna: how does muon handle multiarch?
<Quintasan> JontheEchidna: You're in deep shit, good luck with multiarch
<Quintasan> bug 831768
<apachelogger> bambee: who uploaded the touchegg?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 831768 in aptitude (Ubuntu) "aptitude cannot handle the same packages of different architectures being installed" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/831768
<Quintasan> apachelogger: I did
<apachelogger> bambee: did you also patckage touchegg-gui?
<apachelogger> Quintasan: when you upload something from revu you should archive the entry on revu
<Quintasan> apachelogger: I see, sorry for that
<apachelogger> or the revu mainpage becomes a mess
 * Quintasan sorrows over JontheEchidna's fate
<Quintasan> lol
<Quintasan> It's not a verb, is it?
<bambee> Quintasan: an entry ?
<Quintasan> bambee: What?
<bambee> "when you upload something from revu you should archive the entry on revu" <--- what is it ?
<Quintasan> bambee: The package you submit to REVU has it's own entry
<bambee> oh
<apachelogger> 27 warnings \o/
<Quintasan> apachelogger: On what?
<apachelogger> oh, I should have gone to bed ages ago
<apachelogger> oh dear
<apachelogger> Quintasan: pornon vlc
<Quintasan> apachelogger: Can you upload s-l-c and plasma-mobile?
<Quintasan> it's the only thing left and I still dont have a working install
<apachelogger> Quintasan: <apachelogger> Quintasan: they do not qualify
<Quintasan> apachelogger: Why is that?
<apachelogger> see revu
<Quintasan> rbelem: ^^
<rbelem> Quintasan, /me fixing that :-)
<Quintasan> apachelogger: Is broken jockey in oneiric a known issue?
<yofel> meh, and I'm still getting 'invalid package name' from debsums on every update :/
<apachelogger> Quintasan: I dunno, I haz no oneiric
<apachelogger> ask pitti
<charlie-tca> Quintasan: this should be affecting everybody - bug 831754
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 831754 in jockey (Ubuntu) "jockey-backend crashed with MemoryError in run_dbus_service()" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/831754
<Quintasan> charlie-tca: Brrr, thanks for info
<charlie-tca> yw
<Quintasan> Bugs, bugs everywhere!
<yofel> bug 809924
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 809924 in debsums (Ubuntu) "debsums "invalid package name"" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/809924
<Quintasan> oneiric will be the most broken release :P
<ScottK> You obviously didn't use Jaunty.
<ScottK> Or Edgy.
<charlie-tca> yeah, I am thinking edgy
<charlie-tca> Oneiric alphas have actually acted like an alpha release, that's all
<bambee> are you ready to review touchegg-gui ? :D
<bambee> (I'm late... sorry... o_O)
<bambee> http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/p/touchegg-gui
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: yofel: Do you have sound in oneeyerick?
<bambee> can we still ask FFe?
<Quintasan> ScottK: ^
<Quintasan> bambee: File a bug and link it to ScottK
<ScottK> You can ask.
<bambee> ok
<ScottK> Quintasan: Review the package is ready to go first.
 * yofel has sound
<yofel> Quintasan: sure phonon uses a sound device you have something connected to?
<Quintasan> Yest
<yofel> ScottK: can you take a glance at digikam in ninjas? I would like to have that looked at first before filing an FFe
<Quintasan> yofel: http://wstaw.org/m/2011/08/25/plasma-desktopzY2047.jpg
<Quintasan> sup
<ScottK> yofel: Does it build and use only system libraries?
<yofel> blame pulse then
<yofel> ScottK: it builds and uses those system libraries that we have. It ships 3 libs itself that never had a release so far
<ScottK> Quintasan: Check your kmix and make sure it didn't decide to mute itself.
<yofel> stuff from extragear
<ScottK> yofel: Then I say ship it.
<Quintasan> ScottK: It did no
<yofel> ScottK: one problem is that I had to disable gphoto2 to get it build
<ScottK> Why?
<yofel> DSO linking error that I can't fix
<yofel> the linker flag is in the command line at the only place it makes sense IMO - and it still fails
<bambee> bug 834149
<ScottK> OK. I'd say go for it.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 834149 in Ubuntu "Feature Freeze Exception request for Touchégg-gui" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/834149
<ScottK> Nice.
<ScottK> /usr/include/c++/4.6/bits/locale_facets.tcc:703:56: internal compiler error: Segmentation fault
<yofel> ...
<rbelem> Quintasan, apachelogger, i just uploaded slc to revu
<Quintasan> rbelem: version should have a +repack suffix (i.e. 0.0+git1234+repack) to show that we have add something to the canonical upstream source
<rbelem> Quintasan, apachelogger just commited upstream the copying file
<Quintasan> Ah
<Quintasan> I see
<Quintasan> rbelem: Ack on s-l-c
 * Quintasan goes to bed
<Quintasan> Good night
<rbelem> Quintasan, could you fix plasma-mobile? im going home, so it will take one hour more or less
 * bambee is watching "Fringe" and goes to bed after this episode
<Quintasan> apachelogger: Can you commit the licensing magic to plasma-mobile?
<Quintasan> apachelogger: BRRRR
<Quintasan> /usr/share/common-licenses/LGPL-2 /usr/share/common-licenses/LGPL-2.1 and /usr/share/common-licenses/GPL-2
* ScottK changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu: Friendly Computing | Feature Freeze in effect - Archive Frozen for 11.10 Beta 1 | TODO: http://status.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-oneiric/group/topic-oneiric-kubuntu.html
<Quintasan> ScottK: Do you have commit powers in KDE land?
<ScottK> Quintasan: I do not.
<Quintasan> grr
<ScottK> JontheEchidna does, however.
<Quintasan> apachelogger is unresponsive as usual
<ScottK> JontheEchidna is also more likely to be sober.
<Quintasan> JontheEchidna: Are you on the warship?
<yofel> Quintasan: me gots commit rights
<Quintasan> yofel: \o/
<Quintasan> yofel: http://paste.kde.org/114361
<Quintasan> yofel: Could you possibly commit those licenses to the plasma-mobile branch?
<yofel> lol, nice workaround ^^
<Quintasan> yofel: Let me know when done
<Quintasan> yofel: Do you happen to know how to issue get-orig-source only from rules?
<yofel> ./debian/rules get-orig-source
<yofel> should work
 * Quintasan demands licenses upstream
<Quintasan> :P
<Quintasan> ScottK: Is FFe for plasma-mobile approved?
<ScottK> Yes
<Quintasan> ScottK: I'll upload after fixing stuff mentioned by apachelogger
<ScottK> Great.
<Quintasan> yofel: Can has review of http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/p/touchegg-gui?
<yofel> Quintasan: are that _really_ all licenses?
<Quintasan> yofel: Looks like it
<yofel> true
<Quintasan> yofel: commit nao
 * Quintasan has his index finger over the enter button
<yofel> y'know...
<yofel> if I do something wrong people will be angry at me, not you :P
<Quintasan> Give em my email then :P
<yofel> http://commits.kde.org/plasma-mobile/db13db1a27f42644c29ca98d598bc6d07d9a9b35
 * Quintasan hugs yofel
<yofel> http://quickgit.kde.org/?p=plasma-mobile.git&a=commit&h=26b202e0f8340b304e5b15e95332ee1778a69d4e rather...
<yofel> git is odd
<Riddell> I've always said so
<Quintasan> Riddell: I was looking at changelog for apt, what that bzr merge is supposed to do?
 * Quintasan couldn't understand that
<Riddell> Quintasan: what what bzr merge?
<Quintasan> lp:~jr/ubuntu/oneiric/apt/bzr-get-rename
<Quintasan> yofel: KDE/Activities/ResourceInstance is part of what?
<Quintasan> kdelibs or runtime?
<yofel> kdelibs trunk
<yofel> $ dpkg -S KDE/Activities/ResourceInstance
<yofel> project-neon-kdelibs: /opt/project-neon/include/KDE/Activities/ResourceInstance
<Quintasan> k
 * Quintasan makes that kdelibs5-experimental-dev then
<Quintasan> GRR
<Quintasan> yofel: /usr/bin/ld: cannot find -lnepomukdatamanagement
<Quintasan> any ideas?
<yofel> are you sure it's installed?
<Quintasan> root@nightwalker:~/plasma-mobile-0.0~svngit20110826# apt-get install kdelibs5-experimental-dev
<Quintasan> Reading package lists... Done
<Quintasan> Building dependency tree       
<Quintasan> Reading state information... Done
<Quintasan> kdelibs5-experimental-dev is already the newest version.
<Quintasan> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 28 not upgraded.
<Quintasan> Looks like it is
<yofel> odd, after I just installed it: kdelibs5-experimental-dev: /usr/include/KDE/Activities/ResourceInstance
<yofel> nepomukdatamanagement is from runtime though
<Quintasan> Ohgod
<Quintasan> What the...
<Quintasan> yofel: http://paste.kde.org/114367
<Quintasan> Somehow it ends up depending on kde-runtime
<Quintasan> Which is not possible to satify
<Quintasan> This is madness
<Quintasan> yofel: Any ideas?
<yofel> lolwhut? kde-runtime-active depends on kde-runtime?
<yofel> Quintasan: don't you double build the whole thing?
<Quintasan> I do
<Quintasan> yofel: look in bzr
<yofel> get me the full build log - I'm confused...
<Quintasan> yofel: buildlog of what? runtime or plasma-mobile?
<yofel> wait, *what* fails with missing libnepomukdatamanagment?
<Quintasan> yofel: plasma-mobile
<Quintasan> and kde-runtime-active SOMEHOW depends on kde-runtime
<Quintasan> Don't ask me how; none of the deps have rdep on runtime
<yofel> uh, wait until I'm done with the digikam FFE
<Quintasan> oh my god
<Quintasan> I see
<Quintasan> plasma-mobile has to depend on kde-runtime-active
<Quintasan> but -runtime is broken
<Quintasan> Riddell: Do you have any idea what in http://paste.kde.org/114373/ could make it depend on -runtime?
 * Quintasan has no idea
<Riddell> Quintasan: I don't understand
<Riddell> it is kde-runtime
<Quintasan> kde-runtime-active
<Quintasan> and it conflicts with kde-runtime because they both have the same files but they were compiled with different set of patches
<Quintasan> and somehow
<Quintasan> kde-runtime-active ended up depending of kde-runtime
<yofel> AAAAARGGGHHH...
<yofel> *headdesk*
<yofel> I totally forgot that digikam needs a MIR for opencv 
<Riddell> Quintasan: I'd guess there's some magic to make everything KDE depend on kde-runtime (as there was in previous releases to make everything depend on oxygen-icons and kdebase-runtime-data)
<Riddell> Quintasan: in kdelibs 4.6 debian/rules I see  DEB_DH_MAKESHLIBS_ARGS_libkdecore5 := -V'libkdecore5 (>= $(UPSTREAMVERSION)), $(RUNTIME_DEPS)'
<Riddell> where RUNTIME_DEPS is kdebase-runtime
<Riddell> so I expect there's something equivalent in 4.7
<Quintasan> Riddell: Nope :<
<Quintasan> # remove dependencies on kde-runtime and phonon (the metapackage)
<Quintasan> $(overridden_command) -- -xkde-runtime -xphonon
<Quintasan> That actually gets rid of dependency
<Riddell> libkdecore5.symbols:| libkdecore5 #MINVER#, kde-runtime
<Riddell> that adds it back
<Quintasan> :/
<Riddell> so I guess change that to  kde-runtime | kde-runtime-active
<Riddell> but test it works first, it may not
<Quintasan> I do not think ScottK will allow that to be uploaded
<Riddell> why not?
<Quintasan> Or wait
<Quintasan> Let me try it
<Quintasan> Nope, actually not
<Quintasan> yofel: Can you try it later?
<yofel> uh... I first need to figure out if opencv meets the MIR requirements
<yofel> ask me like tomorrow
<Riddell> yofel: nope https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/opencv/+bug/324523
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 324523 in opencv (Ubuntu) "Main inclusion request for OpenCV" [Medium,Won't fix]
<Quintasan> yofel: Okay, here is the deal
<Quintasan> I have uploaded plasma-mobile to revu
<yofel> Riddell: great, then we need to demote digikam to universe. opencv is required by libkface which is required by digikam
<Quintasan> It will be okay to upload when we got runtime fixed
<Quintasan> To get runtime fixed we probably need some changes to libs :/
 * Quintasan has to go to Krakow tomorrow and will be available for two hours in the morning only
<Quintasan> Riddell: Thanks, I'll try this magic in the morning if I have some time
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: Get to work ^^^^^^
<Riddell> yofel: do check that the issue still exists (using v4l without using libv4l)
<yofel> doing that now
<yofel> hm, I totally don't get the code, but the buildlog says "--     V4L/V4L2:                  Using libv4l" so I hope it does what it says...
<vista_killer> hi
<vista_killer> is any change compiz to work great in this release with kubuntu?
<yofel> *sigh*, the warnings that kees complained about still aren't fixed though :/
<bambee_> night
<yofel> someone else take a look at opencv too, I'm off to bed
#kubuntu-devel 2011-08-26
<ScottK> Quintasan_: The -runtime depends needs fixing.
<CIA-52> [qapt] Jonathan Thomas <echidnaman@kubuntu.org> * echidnaman@kubuntu.org-20110826013923-zchj1om814o1szla * debian/ (changelog control libqapt1.install) New upstream release (LP: #822623, #823087)
<CIA-52> [qapt] Jonathan Thomas <echidnaman@kubuntu.org> * echidnaman@kubuntu.org-20110826014242-yr1raq3y1ttlewt0 * debian/ (changelog control) Add an or dependency between polkit-kde-1 and policykit-1-gnome to ensure we have a policykit frontend installed. (LP: #833058)
<JontheEchidna> yofel_: LibQApt hasn't taken any steps toward multiarch support. I'm not running a 64-bit system, so I don't know what happens for certain.
<JontheEchidna> I presume if you installed a multiarch package with dpkg and try to upgrade it, muon would try to upgrade with the native arch package since it wouldn't see the :i386 qualifier
<JontheEchidna> much like aptitude in Quintasan's bug
<JontheEchidna> updater for 1.3 in action: http://i.imgur.com/FereN.png http://i.imgur.com/pP0Nw.png
<JontheEchidna> the whole bit above the update view does a nice animated expand appearance/disappearance :)
<JontheEchidna> Quintasan_: ah, since you're using multiarch, could you investigate how exactly muon handles it atm?
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: qapt accepted.
<JontheEchidna> oops, didn't notice the beta freeze
<JontheEchidna> thanks, though
<JontheEchidna> Hmm, according to this Muon does list both multiarch packages, but they probably share the same name and would be indistinguishable: https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=276389
<ubottu> KDE bug 276389 in muon "Muon is missing multiarchsupport" [Wishlist,New]
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: You should ask slangasek to help you figure it out.
<JontheEchidna> I have a fairly good idea of how to handle it from a programming perspective, but there are certain other ...considerations that have to be made. I'm composing a mail to kubuntu-devel as we speak.
<JontheEchidna> may as well copy slangasek and maybe mvo though
<JontheEchidna> mail sent, I'll probably wander off to bed in a bit
<JontheEchidna> I think I'll backport http://commits.kde.org/muon/813f4ed0fa5a89f25ff07f68303c0a6bf571c9ab after beta
<Quintasan_> JontheEchidna: It's handled exactly as the bug says
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: Oo
<apachelogger> that is the longest mail I have ever seen
<apachelogger> omg
<apachelogger> kubotu: order coffee
 * kubotu slides coffee with milk down the bar to apachelogger.
<apachelogger> ScottK: ping
<apachelogger> Quintasan: so I am going to write a new UI for dragon3 and then I should have the rest of the day for kubuntu :P
<bulldog98> JontheEchidna: it shows the package twice
<bambee> morning
<Riddell> bulldog98: did you get a chance to test the dolphin bazaar plugin?
<bulldog98> Riddell: not yet, but I’ll test it :) (hadn’t had time)
<bulldog98> JontheEchidna: +1 for solution #3
<bambee> debfx: could you close bug 827833 ? since you have fixed it. (to avoid confusions)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 827833 in qtzeitgeist (Ubuntu) "QZeitgeist must be rebuilt to match new Qt libraries path" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/827833
<debfx> bambee: sorry, I haven't seen that bug
<bambee> oh no problems, don't worry. It's fixed ;)
<debfx> please subscribe ubuntu-sponsors when you have a debdiff that is ready for upload
<bambee> ok
<bambee> Riddell: Do you have a link? I'd be glad to test it :)
<bambee> Mmmhhh, lp:~jr/+junk/dolphin-plugins-bazaar , I guess
<Riddell> yes
<Riddell> checkout kdesdk from svn and put it into dolphin-plugins/
 * rbelem pokes Quintasan 
 * rbelem hugs Quintasan 
<rbelem> :-D
<bulldog98> Riddell: do I have to compile whole kdesdk? and install that?
<ScottK> apachelogger: pong
<apachelogger> ScottK: will ubiquity get full disk encryption in oneiric?
<ScottK> debfx: Could you have a look at the korundum FTBFS in the rebuild test?  I thought rebuilding soprano would be enough, but it wasn't.  https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+archive/test-rebuild-20110816/+packages?field.name_filter=korundum&field.status_filter=published&field.series_filter=
<ScottK> Checking
<Riddell> bulldog98: no but you probably have to configure all kdesdk
<Riddell> then cd dolphin-plugins/bazaar
<ScottK> apachelogger: No.  Deferred to P.
<ScottK> So we need to defer no-alternate.
<apachelogger> brrr
<apachelogger> kthx
 * apachelogger might have to work on that for new job
<bulldog98> Riddell: I uncommented every add macro in CMakeLists.txt and added one for the bazaar plugin
<apachelogger> agateau: do you fancy making a UI proposal for what dragon3 should be looking like ^^?
<bulldog98> Riddell: you don’t have an so version and install to /usr/lib
<Riddell> bulldog98: hmm, it followed the same build process as the other plugins
<Riddell> bulldog98: it installs to /usr/lib/kde4/fileviewbazaarplugin.so for me
<Riddell> which is the normal place for plugins
<debfx> ScottK: /usr/share/qtruby4/cmake/QtRuby4Export-noconfig.cmake:  IMPORTED_LINK_INTERFACE_LIBRARIES_NOCONFIG "/usr/lib/libQtCore.so; [...]
<ScottK> Sigh.
<ScottK> debfx: Can you fix?
<bulldog98> Riddell: sorry I can’t read messages :)
<debfx> that's why I said fixing this in cmake should be a priority
<ScottK> If you'd do that, I'll look at qwt NBS changes later today.
<bulldog98> Riddell: it works nice
<Riddell> yay
<bulldog98> Riddell: would you packge that and put it into archive (universe)?
<Riddell> bulldog98: hmm, could do, I was going to put it into kdesdk for 4.8 but I guess it would be good in oneiric too
<bulldog98> Riddell: yes you should put it into 4.8 and create a package for oneiric (for 4.8 we’ll wreate that package out of kdesdk)
<bambee> Riddell: it works perfectly here,  great plugin! :D
<Riddell> lovely, thanks
<bulldog98> Riddell++
<bulldog98> ~karma Riddell
<kubotu> karma for Riddell: 14
<debfx> ScottK: qtruby ftbfs: Could not find SmokeQwt
<ScottK> debfx: We need to decide if we're going to keep that.  Debian isn't packaging the qwt bindings stuff and since we're on qwt6 now, I'm not sure how supported it is.
<ScottK> Actually it looks like we don't have it.
<ScottK> (because I already sync'ed from Debian and forgot)
<ScottK> debfx: We need to drop the qwt stuff from qtruby.  
<debfx> ok
<debfx> ScottK: uploaded
<ScottK> debfx: Thanks.  I'll review/accept once it hits the queue.
<ScottK> debfx: Accepted.  Thanks again.
<ScottK> Anyone up for fixing the FTBFS in kde-style-bespin?  If not, I think it should be removed (we'll need it fixed or removed for NBS).
<apachelogger> ScottK: throw it away
<apachelogger> its rubbish code anyway
<ScottK> apachelogger: Removal requested.
<bambee> ScottK: could you update kde-l10n, please ? (you or another dev)
<bambee> I see "4:4.6.90-0ubuntu1" here
<ScottK> Oh.  No one uploaded it.
<ScottK> apachelogger: ^^^
<bambee> not yet
<ScottK> They've already done the language pack export for Beta 1, so it may as well wait at this point.
 * bambee gives work to apachelogger : MOOHAHAHAHAHAHA :P
 * apachelogger has too little bandwith to do l10n
<bambee> :\
<ScottK> apachelogger: Those arm boxes have pretty good bandwidth.  Could you do it from there?
<apachelogger> supposedly
<apachelogger> though the shell lags horribly ^^
<ScottK> screen + scripting FTW.
 * bambee looks in the direction of the yofel
<apachelogger> ScottK: does we still need pim 4.4.5 translations?
<apachelogger> or should we perhaps fetch newer oens ;)
<apachelogger> *ones
<apachelogger> or did 4.7 land yet?
<bulldog98> apachelogger: there are 4.7 translations
<bulldog98> they should be in the tarballs
<apachelogger> ScottK, NCommander: the boxes are still on karmic? :S
 * bulldog98 thinks that stuff should run atleast natty
<apachelogger> build in progress
 * apachelogger goes swimming meanwhile
<ScottK> Great.
<ScottK> make[4]: *** No rule to make target `/usr/lib/libQtOpenGL.so', needed by `lib/libcompoundviewer.so.4.7.0'.  Stop. <-- Kalzium FTBFS.
<ScottK> debfx: ^^^ Any idea what needs rebuilding there? (I hope it's just that)
<debfx> ScottK: no, but grep -r "/usr/lib/libQtOpenGL.so" /usr will tell you :)
<ScottK> Looks like avogadro.
<debfx> ScottK: I have the feeling that icecc isn't working. pbuilder spawns 4 cpu-eating gcc processes
<ScottK> Hmmm.
 * ScottK didn't try it since the last update.
<ScottK> debfx: Are you on the arm boxen?
<debfx> yes
<ScottK> It's also possible I forgot to turn it back on on the other three boxes too.
<ScottK> You might check it's running there.
<debfx> ScottK: /etc/default/icecc says START_ICECC_SCHEDULER="false", is the monitor supposed to be running on another box?
<ScottK> Yes.  On .101.
<apachelogger> ehm
<apachelogger> right
<apachelogger> dh: unable to load addon kde: Can't locate Debian/Debhelper/Sequence/kde.pm in @INC (@INC contains: /etc/perl /usr/local/lib/perl/5.10.0 /usr/local/share/perl/5.10.0 /usr/lib/perl5 /usr/share/perl5 /usr/lib/perl/5.10 /usr/share/perl/5.10 /usr/local/lib/site_perl .) at (eval 8) line 2.
 * apachelogger waves fist and all that stuff
<apachelogger> dpkg: regarding pkg-kde-tools_0.14.1ubuntu1_all.deb containing pkg-kde-tools:
<apachelogger>  pkg-kde-tools breaks dpkg-dev (<< 1.15.6~)
<apachelogger>   dpkg-dev (version 1.15.4ubuntu2.3) is present and installed.
<apachelogger> ScottK: this is crapz
<yofel>  1.15.4ubuntu2.3 - that's like karmic or lucid pre-release o.O
<ScottK> It's karmic
<ScottK> apachelogger: We should have mx5 images very soone for oneiric then I can upgrade the boxes.
<ScottK> Just log into a chroot and do it from there.
<apachelogger> if only
<apachelogger> then I have to resolve dep shit there
<ScottK> Well that might be a bit slow.
<apachelogger> is someone working on box 1?
 * apachelogger sighs
<ScottK> debfx is.
<ScottK> debfx: Rebuilding avodadro is not sufficient.  Can you please apply some of your cmak skillz on it?
<apachelogger> I have just bought a nokia e72, and i would like to install kubuntu, or some linux distro on it. Where could i get the necessary documentation, I am surrounded by linux at home and at work (...mostly) and i love it, but i have never tinkered with mobile devices. Also it would mean an arm and a leg for me to lose my device because of a mistake.
<ScottK> If you wanted Linux, you shouldn't have bought from a Windows oriented company.
<apachelogger> ...
<apachelogger> like they are
<ScottK> Looks like we need a newer kpackagekit to work with the packagekit we have.
<Riddell> bambee: bulldog98: http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/p/dolphin-plugins-bazaar
<bambee> woo!
<bambee> It would be nice to have the two tarballs compressed with bzip2, imho.
<bambee> :)
<NCommander> apachelogger: they should be on lucid
<yofel> bambee: for a 2KiB tar it's not worth the trouble
<ScottK> yofel: Can you look into updating kpackagekit/apper?  Seems our version is too old to build.
<bambee> agreed, but it's just to be more homogeneous.
<yofel> not really, I need to take care of some personal things today and I still have openvc MIR and digikam on my todo list which will probably take a while
<bambee> and this is the only one comment that I've to say :P
<bambee> :(
<bambee> bazaar <3
<ScottK> yofel: OK. Digikam is certainly a higher priority.
<apachelogger> rbelem: Quintasan: is slc up yet?
<rbelem> apachelogger, im not sure
<ScottK> apachelogger: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/korundum/revision/6#debian/patches/fix_kate_test.diff should go upstream.
<bambee> does kscd work as expected for you? for example:  start it, open the track list dialog, and select a track > 1, does it work?
<bambee> (assuming, you use phonon 4.5)
<apachelogger> ahm
<apachelogger>  kde-runtime-active : Depends: kde-runtime but it is not going to be installed
<apachelogger>  kde-runtime-active : Depends: plasma-scriptengine-javascript-active (= 4:4.7.0a-0ubuntu2) but it is not going to be installed
<apachelogger>                       Conflicts: kde-runtime but 4:4.7.0a-0ubuntu2 is to be installed
<apachelogger> I am confused
<apachelogger> Depends: kde-runtime, Conflicts: kde-runtime, kdelibs4-dev
<apachelogger> righto
<apachelogger> rbelem! Quintasan!
<bulldog98> apachelogger: they poked you earlier about that
<apachelogger> this thing is so silly
<ScottK> apachelogger: Are you doing more language packs?
<apachelogger> they are going slow
<debfx> JontheEchidna: the qapt bzr branch was a bit inconsistent with the archive
<debfx> these changes weren't in 1.2.0-0ubuntu1: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/qapt/revision/16#debian/control
<debfx> but they are now in ubuntu2 which causes it to dep-wait on qtgstreamer-dev
<ScottK> apachelogger: I've accepted through kde-l10n-zhcn
<ScottK> apachelogger: Accepted kde-l10n-zhtw too now.  Is that it?
<JontheEchidna> debfx: oops, I forgot I had done that for natty backporting. I must have used the natty packaging instead. (That was the only chang)
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: I'm around to accept a fix.
<CIA-1> [qapt] Jonathan Thomas <echidnaman@kubuntu.org> * echidnaman@kubuntu.org-20110826213924-73yk8slwlvi81vr7 * debian/ (changelog control) Fix the qtgstreamer build-dep. The natty build-dep accidentally snuck in.
#kubuntu-devel 2011-08-27
<apachelogger> ScottK: all up
<bambee> morning
<bulldog98_> yofel_: I have a new tip for speeding up package installation in a pbuilder. See: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/PbuilderHowto#Speeding_up_the_package_installation
 * apachelogger points out that unsafe-io is misspelled, that we have a hook for it and that it is not an apt setting but a dpkg one
 * bulldog98_ is going to correct that
<bulldog98_> apachelogger: better?
<apachelogger> supposedly
<apachelogger> of course mentioning tmpfs and then not explaining it seems a bit silly :P
<bulldog98_> apachelogger: it’s explained earlier
<apachelogger> why mention it again then? :P
<apachelogger> or at least link to the former description
<bulldog98_> apachelogger: ok it isn’t I’ll change that
<bulldog98_> apachelogger: added that
<bulldog98_> apachelogger: saw the hook right now
<bulldog98_> apachelogger: still it’s good to mention that in the pbuilder HowTo
<apachelogger> sure
<apachelogger> just saying
<apachelogger> the hooks should be mentioned :P
<apachelogger> as they can do all the important bits anyway
<bulldog98_> apachelogger: you are the author, so you could mention them :)
<apachelogger> cool
<apachelogger> if network explodes while ubiquity is downloading language packages
<apachelogger> it will get stuck
<apachelogger> very nice feature
 * apachelogger fiddles about and hopes it will eventually start doing things again :S :S S
<apachelogger> maco, ScottK: I totally think the installer could be done in QML ;)
<apachelogger> that might eventually get rid of the insane overlap issues in the slideshow
<apachelogger> http://i.imgur.com/A3DRc.png
<bulldog98_> apachelogger: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/PbuilderHowto#Using_the_Kubuntu_pbuilder_hooks
<bulldog98_> why is icecc refusing to work with following pbuilderrc? http://paste.ubuntu.com/675857/
<bulldog98_> has someone pushed a new kubuntu-dev-tools to archive?
<apachelogger> dont think so
<apachelogger> I was supposed to add licenses or something
<apachelogger> mgraesslin: http://paste.kde.org/114835/ any ideas why that is?
<apachelogger> newly installed oneiric with 4.7.0 in vbox
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: is it just me or is our cia kaput?
<apachelogger> who had a fight with astyle?
<apachelogger> shadeslayer?
<apachelogger> yofel_?
<apachelogger> someone?
<bulldog98_> apachelogger: in which branch?
<bulldog98_> repro?
<apachelogger> did whoever had a fight with astyle at the DS push a new kubuntu-astyle into kubuntu-dev-tools?
<apachelogger> bulldog98_: in RL code
 * apachelogger doesnt get why cia is broken
<apachelogger> or maybe my local cia client thing is
<apachelogger> this is all rubbish anyway
<bulldog98_> apachelogger: was shadeslayer
 * apachelogger waves fist
<mgraesslin> apachelogger: reason: broken drivers and I think it's fixed in 4.7.1
 * bulldog98_ likes to blame guys :) (or using bzr blame)
<apachelogger> mgraesslin: kthx
<apachelogger> bulldog98_: well at least he fixed it in the branch
<bulldog98> apachelogger: astyle-kubuntu has no copyright
<apachelogger> of course not
<apachelogger> if you tell me that thing deserves a copyright then I'll need to throw up and go to opensuse
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: i fixed it in the kubuntu-dev branch
<apachelogger> sheytan: http://paste.kde.org/~phonon/114871/
<apachelogger> oh wrong
<apachelogger> sheytan: http://paste.kde.org/~phonon/114877/
<sheytan> apachelogger first i need to setup an environment for it. Give me 15 minutes ;)
<sheytan> apachelogger: btw, do you really switch to ldm for 11.10?
<apachelogger> no
<sheytan> good, couse kdm-plasma is going to be done with my ldm mockup :)
<CIA-1> [kubuntu-dev-tools] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20110827111300-t29ddeahpsi7vpuz * bin/astyle-kubuntu random change of the day to test cia
<apachelogger> ah
<apachelogger> wtf
<apachelogger> that only took ages
<CIA-1> [kubuntu-dev-tools] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20110827105008-yhl6wrls7i3egxjs * bin/ (kbranchmover kbzr) add copyright and license notice to make everyone happy
<dlbike76> Hi.  Who should I contact about a dead link in the debian/control file for digiKam?
<ScottK> dlbike76: I think yofel was working on updating digikam, so just mention it here.
<yofel> dlbike76: which link?
<dlbike76> vcs-bzr, and vcs-browser both contain dead links.
<yofel> fixed in 2.0.0
<yofel> which isn't in the archive though
<dlbike76> ah ok.  I checked in the oneiric branch and it wasn't updated there.  Thanks
<ScottK> yofel: How's it going (digikam)?
<yofel> not much progress. The opencv MIR isn't my level, I sent the person that filed the original MIR a mail but didn't get a reply yet. If he doesn't do it I'll have to find someone else to look at it
<ScottK> Can we skip opencv for now?
<yofel> not really, digikam isn't designed to build without libkface which requires 3 of the opencv libraries
<ScottK> OK.  Is libkface one of the embedded ones?
<yofel> yes
<ScottK> Then let's upload with the embedded one and sort it out later.
<yofel> well, without opencv digikam will be FTBFS
<CIA-1> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/digikam] Philip Muškovac * 32 * debian/ (19 files in 2 dirs) (log message trimmed)
<CIA-1> * New upstream release (LP: #781128) - debian/control: + Add libcv-dev,
<CIA-1> libcvaux-dev, libhighgui-dev, libboost-graph1.46-dev, libksane-dev, libxml2-dev,
<yofel> forgot to update the branch...
<ScottK> Oh, so it still needs opencv even with the embedded lib?
<yofel> ScottK: digikam has libkface embedded which needs opencv to build
<ScottK> OK.
<rbelem> ScottK, ping
<rbelem> apachelogger, i pushed s-l-c and plasma-mobile to lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/
<rbelem> :-)
<apachelogger> oh, I was already looking for it the other day ^^
<rbelem> apachelogger, :-)
<rbelem> apachelogger, is there anything that still needs to be fixed there?
<ScottK> rbelem: pong
<rbelem> ScottK, can we still upload slc and plasma-mobile?
<ScottK> Yes.
<rbelem> nice :-)
#kubuntu-devel 2011-08-28
<apachelogger> so
<apachelogger> question of the day
<apachelogger> should apachelogger upgrade to one-eye-rick?
<apachelogger> oh, we are oversized again
<bulldog98_> apachelogger: yes
<apachelogger> what if it breaks?
<bulldog98_> apachelogger: fix it :P
 * apachelogger is too stupid
<bulldog98_> apachelogger: you don’t seem to be stupid
 * apachelogger almost toasted his router yesterday with openwrt :S
<bulldog98_> apachelogger: we are more stable than openwrt :)
<apachelogger> yeah
<bulldog98_> at least I hope so
<apachelogger> until ubuntu-x starts uploading stuff again
<bulldog98_> apachelogger: do apt-pinning for x :)
<bulldog98_> apachelogger: and who cares about x use wayland instead :P
<apachelogger> G
<bulldog98_> apachelogger: can the icecc in the pbuilder access a scheduler running on the computer running the pbuilder?
<apachelogger> sure it can
<tsimpson> it communicates over the network, so sure
<bulldog98_> apachelogger: then why is says my pbuilder icecc that it’s gone build local?
<apachelogger> cause you aint using the hook properly
<bulldog98_> apachelogger: so what is needed? the ICECC_VERSION and my PATH are set
<apachelogger> read the readme
<bulldog98_> apachelogger: I did all the stuff that’s in the README (the first two steps, the others aren’t possible anymore)
<bulldog98_> how do I change the shell for root in a pbuilder?
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: pingpinpingping
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: the muon needs to grow dist upgrade functionality
<bulldog98_> !search /etc/console-setup/cached.kmap
<ubottu> Found: 
<bulldog98_> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<bulldog98_> !help search
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about help search
<bulldog98_> !
<bulldog98_> ~search
<kubotu> incorrect usage, ask for help using 'kubotu: help search'
<bulldog98_> kubotu: help search
<kubotu> search <string> (or: google <string>) => search google for <string> | wp <string> => search for <string> on Wikipedia | unpedia <string> => search for <string> on Uncyclopedia
<bulldog98_> kubotu: help
<kubotu> help topics: 10 core modules: auth, basics, config, filters, httputil, irclog, remote, unicode, userdata, wordlist; 56 plugins: alias, autoop, autorejoin, bans, bar, botsnack, chanserv, debug, dns, eightball, excuse, factoids, googlefight, greet, hangman, host, identica, insult, iplookup, karma, keywords, lart, lastfm, map, markov, modes, nickrecover, nickserv, note, poll, q, quote, reaction, remind, ri, roshambo, rot, rss, salut,
<kubotu> script, search, sed, seen, shiritori, spotify, time, topic, translator, tumblr, twitter, uno, urban, usermodes, wheeloffortune, wserver, youtube; 31 plugins ignored: use help ignored plugins to see why; 1 plugin failed to load: use help failed plugins to see why (help <topic> for more info)
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: as in, upgrade from one version of Kubuntu to another?
<apachelogger> yus
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> detecing the presence
<apachelogger> and invoke od-release-upgrade
<apachelogger> s/od/do
<JontheEchidna> kded/distupgradeedvent
<JontheEchidna> the muon-notifier kded module checks for this already
<apachelogger> ah cool
<apachelogger> now if only the update-manager wasn't complete rubbish and could actually check for devel series
<JontheEchidna> the impending hurricane has cancelled the first day of class tomorrow
<JontheEchidna> probably because they don't want all the residents moving in today during a hurricane ^^
<shadeslayer> ScottK: soprano 2.7.0+dfsg.1-0ubuntu2 does not fix kalzium as well
 * Quintasan is back
<Quintasan> apachelogger: ping
<Quintasan> yofel: ping
<yofel> pong, somewhat
<Quintasan> yofel: Did you try Riddell's proposed fix to runtime?
<yofel> nope (he proposed one?)
<Quintasan> Yes he did, but now that I'm back I will try it in a second
<apachelogger> well then
<apachelogger> this update only screwed me over mostly
<apachelogger> also it managed to do it worse than any before
<apachelogger> hooray
<yofel> really? what's broken now?
<apachelogger> fglrx results in black screen
<apachelogger> with ati driver no plymouth is shown and of course nice and cosy graphics artifacts are to be enjoyed
<apachelogger> of course the xrandr stuff is still royally broken so my dual screen layout is all fckd up
<apachelogger> oh
<apachelogger> and there is this flash install thing
<apachelogger> that now installs all of x86
<apachelogger> thanks to qapt not being able to handle multi arch
<apachelogger> RuntimeError: the PyQt4.QtCore module is version 1 but the PyKDE4.kdecore module requires version -1
<apachelogger> http://i.imgur.com/cZCXq.png
<apachelogger> truth be told, I expected an icon there
<Quintasan> Grrrr
<Quintasan> Now we need rebuild of kdelibs and runtime and it will most likely work
<apachelogger> uhhh
<apachelogger> rekonq
<apachelogger> not wanting me google cookies
<apachelogger> that is cool
<apachelogger> chop chop make[2]: *** No rule to make target `/usr/lib/libQtTest.so', needed by `phonon/libphonon.so.4.5.56'.  Stop.
<apachelogger> row row row your boat gently down the stream
 * apachelogger kisses rekonq goodbye as it decided to hang itself
<apachelogger> ok
<apachelogger> someone explain that error to me
<Quintasan> apachelogger: multiarch
<apachelogger> that is not an explainatin of the error
<apachelogger> actually
<apachelogger> on second thought
<apachelogger> I dont give a rats ass why the error is there
<apachelogger> I want it gone
<apachelogger> like now
 * bulldog98 suggest apachelogger not to use flash at all :)
<yofel> apachelogger: rebuild of phonon should fix it I guess
<Quintasan> apachelogger: Fix it yourself if you know how
<apachelogger> yofel: if that was not what I was doing
<yofel> apachelogger: ah, then that's probably qtzeitgeist still not being rebuilt
<apachelogger> ah
<apachelogger> the madness
<apachelogger> ahhh
<apachelogger> broken opengl
<apachelogger> what more does a man need
<Quintasan> bber?
<Quintasan> beer even
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: ever written code in Objective C?
<apachelogger> read
<apachelogger> I do not write code that only makes sense on proprietary patent supporting vendor locked in systems
<shadeslayer> hehe, just asking :P
<shadeslayer> i
<apachelogger> also I need to reboot
 * shadeslayer hits his keyboard
 * apachelogger sighs about the crap state of oneiric
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: yeah, quite broken it is
 * shadeslayer blames shadeslayer
<shadeslayer> no sound again it seems
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> shadeslayer, Quintasan: you know, I absolutely fail to get telepathy-kde to do anything useful
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: depends on what you're trying to do
<apachelogger> show my contacts
<shadeslayer> and also depends on how you installed
<apachelogger> or have the kcm remember my accounts for starters ^^
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: ppa
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: you need gnome-keyring for saving accounts iirc
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: ^^ did you add that to depends?
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: telepathy can't store passwords in kwallet yet
 * apachelogger giggles
<shadeslayer> they're working on integration for ksecretservice as of now
<apachelogger> epic
<shadeslayer> yup
<apachelogger> I suppose that also explains all the rubbish it installed
 * apachelogger autoremoves
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: http://community.kde.org/Real-Time_Communication_and_Collaboration/Troubleshooting#TroubleShooting
<Quintasan> absolutely fabulous
<apachelogger> now
<apachelogger> you know
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: what else? :)
<apachelogger> another famous piece of KDE 4 technology has a troubleshooting wiki
<Quintasan> I can install nvidia-glx but it doesnt work
<Quintasan> !#$%=&*(
<apachelogger> also another closely related one
<apachelogger> they are called akonadi and nepomuk
<apachelogger> if you google them you will come to understand why I find it a bit worrying when software needs a troubleshooting documentation
<apachelogger> Quintasan: define does not work
<Quintasan> apachelogger: no screens found,  fails to load module and tells me to look into logs but nothing there
<apachelogger> I have the funniest stuff with fglrx here
<apachelogger> if I do a normal boot up it will kernel panic at X start or something
<apachelogger> if I boot in failsafe and fire up kdm manually everything works as expected
<apachelogger> also... is it just me or does oneiric boot take insanely long?
<Quintasan> EE failed to load module "nvidia" (module-specific error, 0)
<Quintasan> sup
 * apachelogger must remember to not listen to bulldog98
<bulldog98> apachelogger: sorry for me everything works fine
 * apachelogger thinks bulldog98 should do bug triage
<bulldog98> Quintasan: you have to blacklist nouveau
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: also, who on earth made KDE Telepathy using gnome-keyring?
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: they use telepathy as the backend
<shadeslayer> which uses gnome-keyring to store stuff
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: yep, takes *alot* of time here
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: Uhm, I lol'd here
<apachelogger> Quintasan: it is gnome people writing a technology, kde people coming along, adopting the technology and willingly take all the shit from aforementioned gnome people
 * Quintasan also can't get his second monitor to work
<Quintasan> ffs
<shadeslayer> they're working on a ksecretservice backend
<apachelogger> let's install opensuse
<shadeslayer> so, there's some progress there
<Quintasan> apachelogger: I really don't understand why start telepathy-kde when still depending on gnomeshit
<apachelogger> I have friends there
<shadeslayer> sure
<apachelogger> we surely woud be most welcome
<apachelogger> Quintasan: that is the beauty of it ... KDE people bowing to the superior might of GNOME
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: there is no need for a backend
<Quintasan> >superior
<Quintasan> >GNOME
<apachelogger> kss implements the secret storage spec
<apachelogger> which gnome-keyring implements too
<apachelogger> one can use both with one implementation
<apachelogger> that is the entire point
<apachelogger> BUT
<Quintasan> I think Sput said that seeing GTK code makes him want to poke his eyes out with a rusty fork
<apachelogger> kss has been in development for forever and 3 weeks
<bambee> evening
<apachelogger> and I am not entirely sure it will land in 4.8 either
<apachelogger> AND
<apachelogger> AFAIK the spec is still in draft stage
<JontheEchidna> lost power for 20 minutes there...
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: hows the weather?
<JontheEchidna> ironically, the power went out right as the hurricane past us :<
 * apachelogger wonders if his comment on kde bug 267319 was too provocative
<ubottu> KDE bug 267319 in general "phonon-gstreamer does not proclaim the video/mp4 and audio/mp4 mimetypes [was amarok refuses to play an mp4 file]" [Normal,Reopened] http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=267319
<JontheEchidna> it never got too bad. It was a bit windy and there was  a lot of rain
<yofel> Quintasan: oh, that error, boot with nomodeset then nvidia will work
<Sput> Quintasan: and I still stand by that utterance
<JontheEchidna> now there's a nice breeze, and less rain
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: ah, not much of a hurricane then, that is good :)
<JontheEchidna> yeah, it was downgraded to a tropical storm by the time it got to me
<apachelogger> Sput: surely your new employer will have some gtk stuff to do :P
 * apachelogger only has good memories of gtk and glib
<Sput> apachelogger: surely I wasn't hired for that :)
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: that guy is an ass :(
<apachelogger> Sput: difficult times my friend :P
<Sput> mmmh. gnome keyring seems to be optional in telepathy-mission-control
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: yus, always has been
<Sput> not sure if they can also use kwallet somehow
<apachelogger> Sput: or maybe it is just badly engineered :P
<Sput> my telepathy-mission-control is built without gnome keyring support, and KDE manages to remember my passwords
<apachelogger> unencrypted storage in gconf then
<apachelogger> which would probably make sense
<Sput> yeah looks like it, at least my kwallet doesn't seem to be storing account pws
 * apachelogger really cannot manage to find the energy to read JontheEchidna's mail on multiarch
<JontheEchidna> lol
<apachelogger> actually I wonder what is with the tiredness these days
<apachelogger> must be side effect from being sober
 * bulldog98 has already done that
<apachelogger> rather horrible
<apachelogger> bulldog98: yet you did not give input :P
<bulldog98> apachelogger: I was the guy reporting the problem, so that’s input :P
<apachelogger> true
<bulldog98> apachelogger: I would have given a mail, but kmail is broken (doesn’t send mails atm)
<bulldog98> and it seems like I can blame ScottK or yofel for that
 * bulldog98 is in favor of option 3 cause we keep binary compitabilty
 * bambee wonders if kmail works sometimes
<bulldog98> bambee: it will with release 42
<bambee> Will it work as well as other releases ? :P (no, I am kidding)
<bulldog98> normaly kmail works quite well
<sheytan> apachelogger: ping ping
<sheytan> can I have the kdepase page again?
<sheytan> I couldn't compile phonon last time, some errors
<apachelogger> sheytan: it is gone
<apachelogger> check your shel history
<apachelogger> shell even
<apachelogger> or maybe it was shellll
<apachelogger> sheeel
<apachelogger> something like that anywayz
<sheytan> i did, it's gone ;/
<sheytan> if you could, mail me it
<apachelogger>     KIO::Integration::AccessManager::putReplyOnHold(reply);
<apachelogger> either that thing is broken or rekonq is using it wrong
<apachelogger> it causes quite the hang
<apachelogger> when downloading a file
<apachelogger> (or trying to)
<apachelogger> what I find best about it is how that can block the UI
<apachelogger> *thumbs up*
<bulldog98> apachelogger: thread support is planed, but nobody steped up for that
<CIA-1> [kubuntu-default-settings] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20110828205905-o0uf4v3691bkrfz4 * (debian/changelog share/config/kdeglobals) Set rekonq as explicit browser application in kdeglobals. Otherwise konqueror will be used as default when both are installed.
<apachelogger> perhaps we should chop kde-workspace's history
<apachelogger> it has become rather fat
<apachelogger> yofel: ping
<yofel> ?
<apachelogger> yofel: why for the love of kent beck does the install default wallpapers buttons install the wallpapers from workspace and artwork?
<apachelogger> I find this the ultimate overkill
<apachelogger> plus
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: qapt aint asking me whether I want to install that rubbish
<apachelogger> it just asks for auth and I have no idea what for
<JontheEchidna> the wallpapers?
<apachelogger> yus
<yofel> well, what do you want to install then? Formery the button was installing stuff from artwork, then one of the artwork folks complained that we install the artwork stuff without installing the workspace wallpapers first
<JontheEchidna> you did click the "install wallpapes" button, so presumably you wanted to
<yofel> adding 2 buttons is nonsense, and adding a dialog that asks you which to install isn't something I know how to do
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: yeah but right now that drags in 10003482^50 trazillion TiB
<apachelogger> it would be jolly nice to tell me before hand, because I have 56k and could rather not effort to wait that long
<apachelogger> yofel: no, it installed the workspace one
<yofel> apachelogger: well, _now_ it installs both
 * apachelogger files the bukx
<yofel> before it installed the one from artwork
<apachelogger> because you broke it all
<yofel> huh?
<apachelogger> at the time the feature was introduced there were no wallpapers in artwork
<yofel> I never wrote that patch
<yofel> ah
<yofel> well, what's that button *supposed* to do then?
<yofel> and how is lord user supposed to know how to install the wallpapers that are shipped with kde?
<yofel> even in artwork
<apachelogger> package manag0r
<apachelogger> the wallies in workspace are the latest  hot ones, so we want those
<apachelogger> not the bazillion wallies before the current ones
<yofel> yeah, like a kde user will look in the package manager to add wallpapers...
<yofel> that's why that button is there in the first place
<apachelogger> yofel: yes, to give the default
<apachelogger> not every wallpaper ever 
<apachelogger> bug 836276
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 836276 in kdeartwork (Ubuntu) "kde wallpapers packages' descriptions are rubbish" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/836276
<apachelogger> yofel: so what do we do with the button?
<yofel> hm, I agree with the descriptions. We somewhat decided to leave the renaming of the package to the debian folks though
<yofel> as for the button...
<yofel> I didn't want to break the behaviour the button had before, so I just added it. If you think installing the artwork wallpapers isn't worth the download size then drop it
<apachelogger> roger
<apachelogger> who wants to bring in a new snapshot of qtwebkit?
<apachelogger> the current one is utter rubbish
<apachelogger> or maybe rekonq is
<apachelogger> on that note
<apachelogger> we need a newer snapshot of rekonq
<apachelogger> oh right
<apachelogger> kde-wallpapers is now a seperate source package, no?
<yofel> yep
<apachelogger> you shoudl change the bug then :P
 * apachelogger installs qtwebkit-dbg before rekonq goes down again
<apachelogger> funniest thing
<apachelogger> if rekonq went down once, it will again when restoring
<apachelogger> so I think this is a qtwebkit issue really
<yofel> bah, didn't pay enough attention to the packages
<apachelogger> man
<apachelogger> webkit is terrible
<apachelogger> 189 mib of dbg symbols
<apachelogger> that is just insane
<apachelogger> do we not lzma them, or something?
<apachelogger> --with pkgkde_symbolshelper,lzma
<apachelogger> should
<apachelogger> :S
<apachelogger> imagine how big that is without lzma!!!!
<apachelogger> #6  primarySimpleFontData (f=0x7f3d7ecabe68, this=0x0) at platform/graphics/FontFallbackList.h:61
<apachelogger> mhhh
<apachelogger> "this be null, go away"
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: ping
<JontheEchidna> pong
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: cant you get the architecture without the name from apt?
<apachelogger> or is it literally appended to the name?
<apachelogger> in the binary cache
<JontheEchidna> the arch is not part of the name in the binary cache, I don't think
<JontheEchidna> which is why apt's fullname function has to append it + return an std::string
<JontheEchidna> it can't simply point at the name in the binary cache
<apachelogger> right
<apachelogger> BUT
<apachelogger> why is there no explicit interface to query the arch?
<JontheEchidna> hmm
<apachelogger> neither of the approaches you presented seems very object oriented... the arch would just be a property of a package, not of the package's name
<apachelogger> if a consumer were to require a fullname they could still concat themselfs
<apachelogger> which IMHO makes loads more sense than forcing users to go the other way around and split the fullname
<apachelogger> because for muon you'd not want the names to be displayed with arch anyway, but perhaps a dropbox where the user can select the arch of the package to install (or inform the user that only a x86 version of this package is availabe and that all deps will thus be fullfilled using x86 blah blah)
<apachelogger> (in the muon UI anyway)
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: would it be possible for you to install a foreign-arch package with dpkg or apt-get, and then paste the output of apt-cache show foo?
<apachelogger> for the software center you'd only need it for dep resolving anyway
<JontheEchidna> it might help me, since I'm not on a 64-bit system
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: http://paste.ubuntu.com/676845/
<JontheEchidna> hmm, apt-cache show says Architecture: amd64 :s
<JontheEchidna> oh, but when you specify :i386 it says i386
<apachelogger> that is because it will prefer the x64 version of course
<apachelogger> flash might make more sense
<apachelogger> sec
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: http://paste.ubuntu.com/676846/
<apachelogger> -installer has a x64 version
<apachelogger> BUT
<apachelogger> -downloader only can do x86, so it shows the only available arch by default
<apachelogger> which is i386
<JontheEchidna> ok, that's good
<JontheEchidna> it would be trivial to add an arch() function to Package
<apachelogger> right, then you just need to look at the host arch I suppose and prefer that whenever possible
<JontheEchidna> hmm, I think my lappy is 64-bit capable, actually. I should just reinstall w/ 64bit
<apachelogger> for 11.10 simply filtering duplicated entries based on best match for host arch should be sufficient
<apachelogger> later you can have a gui integration in muon to install/remove one specific arch
<apachelogger> which will probalby be a bit tricky
<apachelogger> UIwise
<JontheEchidna> yeah, since it's tricky to know which packages can be multiarch'd
<JontheEchidna> oh, actually there is the MultiArch: field
<apachelogger> well, name occurs more than once -> add checkbox with foreach entry, arch()
<apachelogger> uh
<apachelogger> even better
<apachelogger> anyhow, I think doing the actual UI is the really tricky part there ^^
<JontheEchidna> yeah
 * JontheEchidna downloads 64-bit iso
<JontheEchidna> blast, we're oversized. I'll have to use a dvd :/
<apachelogger> no usb stick?
<JontheEchidna> not big enough, no
<apachelogger> uff, I should send you some :P
<JontheEchidna> all I has is this 128 MB one I use for school papers, etc
<apachelogger> Quintasan: not only do I have devices coming out my ears, I also have usb sticks coming out my nouse :P
<JontheEchidna> lol
<apachelogger> The custom templates folder for identity "Ubuntu" does not exist (anymore); therefore, the default templates folder will be used.
<apachelogger> way to go kmail
<JontheEchidna> I can't use kmail. It's not able to show my kubuntu-devel folder anymore
<apachelogger> tooo big
<apachelogger> cleanup :P
<JontheEchidna> only 8k mails in thar
<JontheEchidna> plus it has this habit of duplicating mails
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: while I'm downloading, could you search for libc6 in synaptic and tell me if it has duplicate entries? (It's using solution 1 in my mail)
<apachelogger> awww
<apachelogger> I only ripped that piece of fluff out earlier today :(
<JontheEchidna> lol
<apachelogger> oh
<apachelogger> and my vbox is broken
<apachelogger> darn it
<JontheEchidna> if there's more than one it means that apt has two PkgIterators for both the native and multiarch versions
<JontheEchidna> and QApt::Package is a OO class wrapping a PkgIterator
<JontheEchidna> well, it has to look at several other apt classes to get all the info you'd want from a package, but that's because libapt is an un-OO piece of crap
<apachelogger> lol
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: well, IMHO that is how it is supposed to be
<apachelogger> they are 2 different packages after all
<JontheEchidna> initially I think it'll be ok to show both
<apachelogger> so it is essentially up to the API consumer to implement multiarch support
<apachelogger> i.e. the consumer would decide which to filter, or at least tell libqapt what policy to implement (return all, return only host, return only host except when no host is available, return arch xy)
<apachelogger> or you implement policy handling right away and default to return - only host except when no host is available -
<apachelogger> that way even without change API consumers get a sane package listing with multiarch systems
<JontheEchidna> I'm trying to work out how I'd do this:
<JontheEchidna> When initialized, QApt::Backend creates a Package object for every PkgIterator in the apt depcache
<JontheEchidna> it then stores all of those in a QList
<JontheEchidna> (a qlist of pointers)
<JontheEchidna> The Muon Package Manager's PackageModel is populated with Backend::availablePackages() which returns a copy of that list
<apachelogger> that will need to become more expensive
<JontheEchidna> that's ok I think. sorting within the PackageModel is the bottleneck there anyways
<JontheEchidna> so if I create some flags, I can make a Backend::packages(ArchTypeFlag) that will filter out archs based on ArchTypeFlag
<JontheEchidna> and return a list of only native, only foreign, or both
<apachelogger> you'd probably also want specific foreign
<apachelogger> but for now I'd keep it to the bare minimum necessary for sane behavior
<JontheEchidna> yeah
<apachelogger> thing is, how would you implement the algorithm
<JontheEchidna> the amount of archs dpkg/apt, et al. support is not guaranteed anyways
<JontheEchidna> so if we suddenly add an arch we'd need a new flag
<apachelogger> you could just have a property
<apachelogger> QList<arches>
<apachelogger> arches being a QString
<apachelogger> or QBA perhaps
<JontheEchidna> bleh, that means doing a strcmp when filtering :(
<JontheEchidna> well, the QString equivalent, but yeah :P
<apachelogger> you'll need strcmp anyway
<apachelogger> or how would you implement the algorithm?
<JontheEchidna> so mr consumer calls packages(NativePackages)
<apachelogger> because my first thought is to have a map<ql1s, package*>
<apachelogger> in the thing that makes the qlist
<apachelogger> then for each iterator you check if the ql1s is already in the map
<JontheEchidna> we go to our store of every package, go through each, and if package arch matches native arch, add to the list we return
<apachelogger> if so you check your policy
<JontheEchidna> with the map we only incur the cost of checking the arch once
<JontheEchidna> right?
<JontheEchidna> at the cost of storing a qmap with 35,000 nodes :P
<apachelogger> you throw the map away afterwards
<apachelogger> once built you only need the resulting qlist
<apachelogger> also it might be a map with 35,000*a nodes :P
<apachelogger> oh
<apachelogger> actually
<apachelogger> if policy is return all -> use existing algorithm
<apachelogger> otherwise use the qmap
<apachelogger> phew
<apachelogger> now that just saved our cpu from setting on fire \o/
<JontheEchidna> so you'd go through each package in the canonical list, map package to arch, then make a qlist from the packages with the correct arch?
<apachelogger> nope
<apachelogger> way too expensive
<apachelogger> so
<apachelogger> you iter over packages in libapt
<apachelogger> foreach iter:
<apachelogger> if policy is showmeall -> add to final qlist
<apachelogger> else -> invoke map based algorithm
<apachelogger> looks like this:
<JontheEchidna> oh, I should add that the iterating over libqapt iterators is only done once when Backend::init() is called
<apachelogger> get latin1name
<apachelogger> check if latin1name is already in map
<apachelogger> if not -> add
<apachelogger> else -> invoke policy check
<apachelogger> looks like this:
<JontheEchidna> ::init() populates a QList<Package *>, and this list doesn't change
<apachelogger> uha
<apachelogger> uhaaaa
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: then you need your own container structure
<apachelogger> similar to a map
<apachelogger> struct {QLatin1String string, Package *pkg}; where pkg is in the master list
<JontheEchidna> or
<JontheEchidna> hmm, nvm
<apachelogger> well, you need a more complicated container, as you need to store the whole list and then build a filtered list
<apachelogger> and I still did not finish explaining my approach to the filtering :P
<apachelogger> so, if there is already a package with the same name in the container, then you invoke a policy check
<apachelogger> which basically goes: does current Package*->arch() match policy better than Package* in the container
<apachelogger> e.g. in the container we have an i386 Package, but host is amd64 -> overwrite the entry with our new Package * when amd64 is preferred
<apachelogger> if the policy is listAllForeign you'd skip the amd64 package
<apachelogger> if you want poth you simply add it to the container (so now you have two Package* with the same latin1name in your container)
<apachelogger> so a lot of strcmp but still relatively cheap
<apachelogger> (as a matter of fact it might just make more sense to trade the QL1S instance for the pointer dereference)
<apachelogger> so you'd only have a list as container
<apachelogger> but I don't think you'd get away from the n*n iteration to filter
<JontheEchidna> if only APT's multiarch impl. wasn't so hacky :(
<JontheEchidna> they probably did it the way they did so they wouldn't invalidate the binary package cache format
<apachelogger> yus yus, then again qstr stuff is probably more efficient than any std::string thing anyway ^^
<apachelogger> so I think their stuff is just fine from a qapt POV
<apachelogger> in fact I could not think of a much better approach for the APT impl
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: about your syantpic question -> no duplicates from what I can tell
<JontheEchidna> hmm
<apachelogger> also it does not indicate multiarch ness or anything
<apachelogger> very useless tool :S
<apachelogger> oh
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: nvm
<JontheEchidna> it doesn't say libc6:i386 or anything?
<apachelogger> libc6
<apachelogger> and then there is libc6-amd64
<apachelogger> mind me, the vbox is x86 it seems ^^
 * apachelogger installs natively
<JontheEchidna> my iso is half done downloading
<apachelogger> ah yes
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: proper duplication
<JontheEchidna> ok, good
<apachelogger> libc6 and libc:i368
<apachelogger> eh libc6:i386
<apachelogger> also there is libc6-i386
<apachelogger> :O
<apachelogger> wtf
<JontheEchidna> that's the pre-multiarch solution, I think
<apachelogger> yeah
<apachelogger> looks like it
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: so kmail will, I sent a quick summary of this as reply to your mail
<JontheEchidna> cool, thanks
<JontheEchidna> brb, reinstalling kubuntu
<JontheEchidna> Default desktop doesn't look to shabby: http://i.imgur.com/Jpa6Q.png
<apachelogger> try it at a non-widescreen resolution
<apachelogger> the wallpaper almost made me throw up
#kubuntu-devel 2012-08-20
<JontheEchidna> new light-dm pushed to quantal
<Riddelll> thanks JontheEchidna 
<Riddell> last day for UDS sponsorship applications!
<Riddell> http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-r/sponsorship/
<Riddell> afiestas, allee, bulldog98_, claydoh, davmor2, JontheEchidna, jussi01, Mamarok, maco, rbelem, ScottK, shadeslayer, valorie, vHanda apply apply!
<vHanda> what me?
<Mamarok> Riddell: I did
<vHanda> why me?
<Riddell> vHanda: so we can harrass you about nepomuk :)
<Riddell> it's good to have upstream people there
<Riddell> Mamarok: excellent
 * vHanda thinks about it
<vHanda> If it's in the US then I cannot come.
<vHanda> They don't like me
<Mamarok> vHanda: it's in Denmark
<Quintasan_> Riddell: I can't apply? :<
<Riddell> Quintasan: ooh yes do
<kubotu> ::qt-bugs:: [1028846] vlc crashed with SIGSEGV in QMetaObject::changeGuard() @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1028846 (by Alex Peters)
<kubotu> ::qt-bugs:: [1034986] vlc crashed with SIGABRT in __assert_fail_base() @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1034986 (by Ricardo J. Moreira Teixeira)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1028846 in qt4-x11 (Ubuntu) "vlc crashed with SIGSEGV in QMetaObject::changeGuard()" [Medium,Incomplete]
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1034986 in qt4-x11 (Ubuntu) "vlc crashed with SIGABRT in __assert_fail_base()" [Medium,New]
<apol> Riddell: did you package kdevelop beta? I'd like to test it while working... :D
<Riddell> apol: mm yes but then launchpad was down,let me see where it got to
<apol> :) thank you
<Riddell> apol: mm, it's in quantal and due to compile in beta backports PPA sometimes today https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/beta/+packages
<apol> i see
<Riddell> but with the backlog of builds who knows
<apol> ok thank you Riddell, i'll be attentive
<Quintasan> Riddell: Applied.
<Riddell> Quintasan: agooga
<Riddell> awooga
<Quintasan> Riddell: Hopefully will see you in Denmark :P
<mikhas> quite a bit to next UDS, no?
<jtechidna> whee, archive skew with the latest cmake
<apol> jtechidna: what happened with the configure sources action? :P
<jtechidna> apol: it has to be connected in MuonMainWindow or else the MMW subclasses will never get their reimplemented methods called
<apol> hmm
<apol> well
<apol> jtechidna: that change broke discover, that was using it :P
<apol> i'll try to bring it back
<jtechidna> oh, sorry. I thought it had its own editor
<apol> jtechidna: well it does, but it's a bit sparse
 * jtechidna ndos
 * jtechidna nods
<apol> you have the option to open this one in case you want something more specific
<apol> jtechidna: what reimplemented method are you talking about?
<jtechidna> apol: checkForUpdates
<apol> jtechidna: so you want me to copy this code?
<apol> jtechidna: probably QAptIntegration should emit a checkForUpdates signal
<jtechidna> apol: ok, do that, and we can connect muonmainwindow to that signal, and put the sources editor stuff back in qaptintegration
<yofel_> apol: my problem with the back button in discover was that it has absolutely no purpose on that page currently, and you already make the search field on the right vanish. A bit consistency would be nice, or at least make the button do *something* - otherwise great software ;)
<apol> yofel_: hmm... it's true that the search disappears, but removing the back arrow would make all buttons move
<apol> yofel_: also, if you filter an origin, you get to use it too
<shadeslayer> Riddell: "You've already requested sponsorship to uds-r"
<yofel_> true :/
<apol> yofel_: so it has the same behavior as discover and installed
<yofel_> uh, how do you filter an origin?
<apol> yofel_: that ugly icon at the right shows the packages installed from the origin
<apol> or it should, at least
<yofel_> ah, so that's what it's supposed to do. It doesn't show anything for me though :/
<yofel_> nvm the button then
<apol> ok
<apol> yofel_: if you could help by investigating a bit why it doesn't show anything (and considering there is actually something to show) it would be awesome
<apol> it works for me, I think :D
<yofel_> will try, as I only know the bare minimum about QML don't expect too much though :/
<jtechidna> apol: aww, man. I should have said something about the reload calls in OriginsBackend. I had seen some compiler warnings about that. :(
<apol> xD
<apol> yeah...
<apol> jtechidna: I have it fixed in master
<jtechidna> I thought it was some Qt automoc magic xD
<apol> forgot to backport the fix -.-
<apol> jtechidna: yeah... xD I'm a ninja
<apol> jtechidna: is updateCache being properly integrated in ApplicationBackend?
<apol> as in, reloading it when it's done...
<jtechidna> apol: oh, probably not. I never had muon-installer have an update cache function, aside from when the external sources editor finished
<apol> ok it's ok
<jtechidna> workerEvent in ApplicationBackend just needs a case for the update cache finished event
<apol> yep
<apol> jtechidna: pushed the change for the cache update
<apol> jtechidna: also I pushed the reload after update
<jtechidna> apol: btw, we'll also need to figure out how to share the queryExit() function between Muon Discover and MuonMainWindow
<jtechidna> right now nobody can use it xD
<apol> yofel_: well, it's not QML you have to review, but OriginsBackend.cpp
<apol> jtechidna: yes definitely
<jtechidna> workerEvent too
<shadeslayer> I think I've had too much coffee :>
<mparillo> Is there a way to retrieve the indicators that pop up before the desktop loads? It looked like the normal alerts, except it came at the top, and I do not see the option to pull up the list.  I am on a daily build of 12.10, and I noticed something about a power profile for AC, but is closed quickly.. 
<jtechidna> I don't think there is, if the notification came before the panel notification applet could record it
<mparillo> TY
<maco> Riddell: im not an ubuntu dev anymore. i resigned in february
<maco> or january
<maco> something like that
<blaze> why plasma-desktop package depends on akonadi-backend-mysql?
<Riddell> blaze: it doesn't directly
<Riddell> it probably depends on something which brings it in
<blaze> sure, the only package that depends on mysql backend is akonadi-server
<blaze> that's why i can't remove akonadi-backend-mysql
<shadeslayer> Riddell: ubiquity        ubiquity/keep-installed string icedtea6-plugin openoffice.org
<shadeslayer> I think that needs updating on the live ISO's
<shadeslayer> unless we still ship openoffice on them
<Riddell> shadeslayer: where does that come from?
<shadeslayer> it's on /preseed/kubuntu.seed on the CD if that's what you're asking
<shadeslayer> I have no idea where kubuntu.seed comes from though
<Riddell> blaze: yes, akonadi-server does depend on akonadi-backend-mysql, else it won't do much
<shadeslayer> I know that it's hand written though
<blaze> it works pretty nice with sqlite backend, so i don't need any of mysql parts
<nixternal> claydoh: love the Trek 1220! I have been trying to find one for myself to turn into a single speed for putsing around at races
<nixternal> ScottK: i will hang around, but my open source contributions are done with, at least for the time being
<nixternal> claydoh: how about some new bar tape for that machine? :)
<shadeslayer> !find kubuntu.seed
<ubottu> Package/file kubuntu.seed does not exist in precise
<shadeslayer> *shrug* then
<Riddell> shadeslayer: time to resort to asking cjwatson?
<shadeslayer> I guess
<cjwatson> Huh what?
<cjwatson> Oh
<shadeslayer> cjwatson: where does kubuntu.seed come from?
<cjwatson> It's in debian-cd.  I pointed you at the branch earlier.
<shadeslayer> because it's a bit outdated
<shadeslayer> uhhh
 * shadeslayer looks again
<cjwatson> data/quantal/preseed/kubuntu/kubuntu.seed
<debfx> blaze: there were some upgrade issue where the mysql backend is replaced with sqlite so it's hard dependency now
<shadeslayer> it's still branching here
<Riddell> debfx: applied for UDS?
<nixternal> claydoh: if you haven't gotten new tires, I would recommend a set of Continental Gator Hardshells - http://www.biketiresdirect.com/product/continental-gator-hardshell-700c - go for the 700x25 at least. you can't flat these bastards!
<nixternal> you will spend over $100 for a set, but they will last at least 2 years if not longer. amazing flat protection
<nixternal> i have over 5000 miles on a set, and i beat the hell out of them
<nixternal> on that note, gotta roll and do some more live-build loving :/
<debfx> nope, won't be able to attend UDS
<debfx> ScottK: is it possible that ubuntu-backports is a bit understaffed?
<Riddell> understaffed and a bit too buerocratic
<Riddell> ScottK: print-manager reuploaded documenting GPL 2 only for that file
<dantti> ScottK: congrats, you found a bug deeper that I thought, actually the notification thing stopped working because the code to renew the dbus subscription wasn't running on the right thread...
<claydoh> nixternal: lol the bike was almost free, so I doubt I will spend 100 on tires! I could buy a walmart fixie for that :)
<shadeslayer> humbug
<shadeslayer> Alpha 3 has no seeders
<shadeslayer> just one or two
<shadeslayer> ( i386 )
<yofel_> nobody really seeds those..
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: buy a seedbox, you are rich now :P
<shadeslayer> ...
<shadeslayer> doesn't mean I spend my money carelessly
<ScottK> dantti: Great.  Now it can be fixed.
<ScottK> Riddell: I'll try to look at it, but I'm about to go on vacation.
 * JontheEchidna orders internet for his new place :D
#kubuntu-devel 2012-08-21
<ScottK> Yon 12.04.1 images could really use some testing ^^^
<ScottK> Riddell: I don't see print-manager in the queue?
<Riddell> hmm where did it go I wonder
<kubotu> ::qt-bugs:: [1028846] vlc crashed with SIGSEGV in QMetaObject::changeGuard() @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1028846 (by Alex Peters)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1028846 in qt4-x11 (Ubuntu) "vlc crashed with SIGSEGV in QMetaObject::changeGuard()" [Medium,New]
<Mamarok> good morning everyone
<Mamarok> How can this be rediscussed: https://bugs.launchpad.net/amarok/+bug/260091 ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 260091 in amarok (Ubuntu) "Amarok does not correctly re-format cover art when transferring to Ipod" [Undecided,Won't fix]
<Mamarok> the libgpod4-nogtk package is only causing trouble
<Mamarok> and this bug is really Debian/Ubuntu specific, upstream doesn't have such a split
<Riddell> Mamarok: is there trouble other than it just won't work?
<Mamarok> well, it is annoying as it disables the cover support for devices
<Mamarok> which people them report to us as a bug
<Riddell> mm
<Mamarok> and no other distro does actually split that besides Debian/Ubuntu
<apachelogger> Riddell, Mamarok: is that not a bug in libgpod?
<apachelogger> as in: it should work without GTK
 * apachelogger actually wonders what GTK would be used for with regards to cover art
<Mamarok> no, it is an artificial split of Debian/Kubuntu, as it works in all other distros
<apachelogger> I do seem to recall that libgpod *allows* building without GTK
<Mamarok> never heard of an upstream problem
<Mamarok> apachelogger: well, all I know is that the nogtk package is causing trouble, and no other dsitros did report a cover problem so far
<apachelogger> that's because they use the GTK enabled version
<Riddell> hmm the only library that libgpod4 depends on is libgdk-pixbuf2.0-0 and not the full gtk
<apachelogger> ah
<Riddell> I'm sure that used not to be the case
<apachelogger> yep, just thought the same thing
<apachelogger> also we have gdk-pixbuf already on the CD anyway
<Riddell> hmm I wonder why
<apachelogger> Riddell: 0.7.x linke dagainst gtk, since 0.8 it only links gdk-pixbuf
<apachelogger> Riddell: I am reasonable certain the pixbuf stuff is used by some GTK theme stuff
<Riddell> ok I guess we can make that change and make Mamarok happy
<Riddell> apachelogger: want to do it or shall I?
<apachelogger> Riddell: if you have time please go ahead, I'd only put it on my never ending todo :S
<Riddell> I'll do it if Mamarok gives me a kiss :)
<apachelogger> :)
 * apachelogger has ipod stuff on his todo anyway
<Mamarok> Riddell: you will get one of course :)
<apachelogger> how I do hate fixing things I cannot test brrr
<Riddell> apachelogger: convince the kubuntu council to pay for what you need if that is what's needed
<apachelogger> it's not needed, it just annoys me
 * apachelogger proxy-programmed bluray support in phonon :S
<nigelb> JontheEchidna: Happy Birthday! \o/
<apachelogger> kubotu: order birthday package for JontheEchidna
 * kubotu is running to the corner shop to get a birthday present.
 * kubotu slides a birthday cake and a present down the bar to JontheEchidna and gives everyone a nice frosty mug of beer.
<kubotu> Happy birthday to you, happy birthday to you, happy birthday JontheEchidna, happy birthday to you!!!! - Wooooho!
<kubotu> Happy Birthday JontheEchidna :D
<kubotu> To your health!
<Quintasan_> YES
<Quintasan_> TWO YEARS OLD BUG GOT FIXED IN 4.9
<Quintasan> It's jtechidna's bday?
<Quintasan> LET ME SING YOU THE SONG OF MY PEOPLE
<Quintasan> or wait
<Quintasan> let me just wish you happy birthday in Polish
<Quintasan> JontheEchidna: sto lat!
<jocarter> "On Chulak, when a great warrior retires from the field of battle, it is customary to sing a song of lament. --- Fortunately, we are not on Chulak." - Tealc
<Quintasan> jocarter: I'm not singing anything after all :P
<jocarter> hehe :)
<Riddell> !testers
<ubottu> Testing help needed in #kubuntu-devel ping Riddell, yofel, soee, Tm_T, shadeslayer, BluesKaj, James147, em
<Riddell> 12.04.1 candidates need testing
<soee> thak you for the information
<Riddell> ?
<jtechidna> Quintasan: :)
<jtechidna> jocarter: one of my favorite shows :)
<jocarter> :)
<jtechidna> Quintasan: this will describe my situation for the next few days http://xkcd.com/1077/
<jtechidna> I will likely have the cable internet guys come before I have a bed in the apartment
<jocarter> jtechidna: you moved? does blue systems have offices somewhere?
<jtechidna> jocarter: iirc they're thinking of getting one in barcelona for the Spanish dudes, but I'm moving for university
<jocarter> ah
<jtechidna> I just have a *ton* of stuff going on right now
<shadeslayer> ^
<shadeslayer> jtechidna: happy birthday!!
<jtechidna> :)
<yofel> happy birthday jtechidna :D
<Riddell> yofel: yo, applied for UDS?
<yofel> no, got other priorities right now so I'll rather leave the slot open for someone else. + I'm probably somewhere else that week
<phillw> hi folks, just so as you know, I'm going to the desktop 10.04.4 --> desktop 12.04.1 for both 32 & 64 bit versions. I'll have the results in a few hours time on the iso-tracker.
<Riddell> phillw: great thanks
<kubotu> ::workspace-bugs:: [1039582] DPMSControl, a non existent action on Kubuntu on VMWare guest @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1039582 (by Marco Parillo)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1039582 in kde-workspace (Ubuntu) "DPMSControl, a non existent action on Kubuntu on VMWare guest" [Undecided,New]
<jtechidna> you know you're doing windows programming when a third of your diff is changes to vcproj files
<shadeslayer> hah :D
<phillw> is there a seasoned kubuntu about I could ask for some advice with a test case (here or on #ubuntu-testing).
<phillw> *kubuntu tester*
<shadeslayer> not seasoned, but shoot
<phillw> shadeslayer: I'm following  http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/230/builds/21374/testcases (lucid upgrade)
<phillw> I installed and updated 10.04.4, but the terminal reports 1st that upgrade-manager is not installed, so I apt-got it.
<shadeslayer> uh
<phillw> now it complaining about not being able to open a window with python error
<shadeslayer> "This is a legacy testcase, content is only available here: http://testcases.qa.ubuntu.com/Testing/Cases/DesktopUpgrade"
<phillw> shadeslayer: that is the one I'm following.
<shadeslayer> from what's written there, I don't think it's valid anymore
<shadeslayer> phillw: make sure you have kubuntu-desktop installed on 10.04.4
<phillw> Hmm, well I cannot find anything else, so that's as far as I can proceed. I installed kubuntu amd 10.04.4 from http://releases.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/10.04/kubuntu-10.04.4-desktop-amd64.iso
<shadeslayer> right
<shadeslayer> phillw: try using do-release-upgrade
<shadeslayer> if update-manager isn't working
<phillw> No new release found
<shadeslayer> mmmm
<shadeslayer> ah yes
<shadeslayer> 12.04.1 isn't released yet
<shadeslayer> phillw: do-release-upgrade -d
<phillw> it's doing something :)
<phillw> seems to be loading precise stuff, which is good :)
<shadeslayer> *nod*
<phillw> thanks, I'll have a word with balloons about what to do with the old test case, as it's no use in it's current format.
<phillw> after I koick him for talking me into testing 10.04.4 systems :P
<phillw> *kick*
<shadeslayer> hah :D
<shadeslayer> actually, u-m is supposed to work
<shadeslayer> the fallback option is to use do-release-upgrade -d
<phillw> shadeslayer: I've found that the wiki page it was pointing to was out dated, kubunrtu do have an updated one. I'm just checking with balloons as to the best way forword for you guys.
<phillw> meanwhile, I'll carry on with the upgrade to 12.04
<shadeslayer> alright
<Riddell> phillw: this is the instructions https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PreciseUpgrades/Kubuntu/10.04LTS
<phillw> hi Riddell I found them, going  to discuss with balloons to ensure iso-tracker is using the new instructions. It'll be a couple of days before we have them up and working; but we have it on our TODO list.
<Riddell> phillw: a couple of days to edit a text box?
<phillw> the VM is just finishing it's 10.04.4 to 12.04 upgrade, then I can try the 12.04.1 applied (I drew the short straw of starting with a 'clean, virgin' 10.04.4 install to test with :P )
<phillw> it is a legacy test case, so the new one needs creating.
<phillw> between testing everything and re-writing test cases, it is a bit hectic :)
<phillw> I'm concentrating on getting the ones with no mandatory tests actually done. We can catch up the instructions later :)
<Riddell> phillw: thanks for helping out!
<phillw> yvw, we from lubuntu do owe kubuntu et. all quite a few favours from when we very new. We will always dive in and help all the other flavours when asked.
<jocarter> oh really. :p
<phillw> yup, some of the mac stuff gets done by lubuntu, as we a couple of testers who will dive on. for other stuf, we help out where we have resources. Like all teams, we would like more testers!
<phillw> think nice thoughts, it is going from 10.04.4 to 12.04 :)
<phillw> KBuildSycoca has a crash report coming in shortly.
<shadeslayer> so, I'm looking at ubiquity, and I can't quite find where the RELEASE variable comes from
<shadeslayer> any ideas?
<yofel> in which file?
<yofel> shadeslayer: ^
<shadeslayer> all of them? :P
<shadeslayer> they use a Generic marker
<shadeslayer> that's called RELEASE
<shadeslayer> they just substitute that var with the actual string
<yofel> ok, so what are you  looking for?
<shadeslayer> where is RELEASE defined :)
<yofel> grepping through the sources, I see '${RELEASE}' being replaced by the actual release, and some comments in the translations that RELEASE is used as a marker by casper
<yofel> so I guess casper sets it?
<shadeslayer> then how does casper find it? :P
<shadeslayer> yofel: any idea?
<yofel> I know nothing about casper :/
<shadeslayer> :P
<phillw> Riddell: I have had 3 goes now at the update from 10.04.04 to 12.04, they have all failed :( On the plus side, I have a shed load of log files if they be of help, each in its own directory under /var/log
<phillw> /var/log/dist-upgrade has them stored
<ScottK> Riddell: I see print-manager in New again now.  Looking.
<yofel> phillw: did the upgrade completly fail or was it just that kbuildsycoca4 crash during the upgrade?
<phillw> yofel: It started with that, but then reported that there were too many fails for it too keep track of. I'm just tar-ing up the directory for jibel to have a look at.
<yofel> urgh
 * yofel goes doing some tests in kvm
<phillw> It did go down fighting, all the logs seem to be there. 
<shadeslayer> yofel: it's in /.disk/info
<yofel> great, now we even have hidden files in the isos...
<ScottK> Riddell: configure-printer/PrinterOptions.cpp has to be GPL2 only, not GPL2+
<shadeslayer> :P
<phillw> yofel: it does seem the X was not fully installed from the desktop iso onto my VM. I'm just having a quick dig around as I got an error up with ubuntu-bug
<phillw> No protocol installed
<phillw> :cannot connect to X server :0
<yofel> but you had X running?
<phillw> the desktop is running fine.....
<phillw> so, something is messed up :(
<yofel> o.O
<phillw> I'm not a complete n00b with VM's, but this one has me well beaten!
<phillw> how to heck does it get downloads and not be able to ping google.com!
<mikecb> dns issues?
<phillw> mikecb: it would appear so, I cannot ping a know IP address.
<phillw> never had this before with ubuntu VM's
<yofel> we use the same network configuration though...
<mikecb> wait, you can or cannot ping an ip address?
<phillw> nope, yet it can download stuff to get the lucid --> precise upgrade okay.... My brain is now really hurting :(
<mikecb> weird
<phillw> the broweser is now also down, this should be fun to get the log file off :P
 * yofel waits for ubuntu-vm-builder to finish
<yofel> phillw: what VM did you use btw.?
<phillw> yofel: I use http://virt-manager.org/
<phillw> 0.9.0 is my current version
<phillw> I'm pretty darn sure that the lvm will remain intact once I close the VM down.
<phillw> It's going to be less painful to just remount the lv with the VM closed down.
<phillw> all me VMs are created with logical volumes from the pool, makes cleaning up easier that keep fdisking the hard drive :)
<shadeslayer> are your running quantal in a vm?
<shadeslayer> yofel: don't you remember the fun we had with vm's last night ? :P
<yofel> that was VM + VNC fun
<phillw> shadeslayer: not on my laptop, it's only a 4GB dual core machine, so I try yo not have more than 2 active
<phillw> the daddy server is a quad core, 16 GB, 2TB machine ... it eats VM's for breakfast :)
<yofel> *drool*
<shadeslayer> okay ...
<shadeslayer> I have a quad core, 8 GB, 1TB server
<shadeslayer> doesn't beat yours, but it's good enough :P
<shadeslayer> phillw: how much do you pay for it?
<phillw> python is killing my laptop, I'm just going to reboot piglet. 
<shadeslayer> yofel: fwiw stable quantal ISO's don't last very long in KVM as well
<shadeslayer> erm
<phillw> shadeslayer: http://www.kimsufi.co.uk/ I sourced that for the SII team (Artificial Intel) as they wanted some grunt under the bonnet. I just sits there laughing at 0.1 % cpu usage.
<shadeslayer> s/stable//
<kubotu> shadeslayer: You did something wrong... Try s/you/me/ or tell me "help sed"
<yofel> drat
<phillw> even with VM's on it.
<shadeslayer> phillw: SII team?
<shadeslayer> I'm just waiting for buyvm to have some stock
<phillw> SII web area is under redisgn, but you can catch it via the wiki area,
<shadeslayer> and I'll splurge a bit on a better server :)
<yofel> hm, my desktop is having issues...
<yofel>  /dev is empty @_@
<shadeslayer> rofl
<phillw> shadeslayer: http://thesii.org/wiki/Projects
<shadeslayer> oh http://thesii.org/wiki/SpeechControl
<phillw> You will be pleased, or horrified, to know that the devs prefer to use kubuntu as the root system
<shadeslayer> wat
<shadeslayer> ( I was looking into SpeechControl earlier today )
<phillw> shadeslayer: just at a beta launch, but some further work to do before we ask for testers.
<shadeslayer> oh ok
<shadeslayer> yofel: fwiw new live build tomorrow
<phillw> but, let me reboot piglet, get it reset
<shadeslayer> cookies deliverable to cj
<yofel> \o/
 * yofel reboots his desktop in the meanwhile
<shadeslayer> I think I'm addicted to this song
<shadeslayer> ~np
<kubotu> shadeslayer_ is listening to "Thé à la menthe" by Nikkfurie de La Caution -- see http://www.last.fm/user/shadeslayer_ for more
<yofel> heh
<shadeslayer> I've got it on loop, look at the url
<shadeslayer> :P
<shadeslayer> http://www.last.fm/user/shadeslayer_/tracks
<yofel> lol
<shadeslayer> hmm ... stargate in 10 minutes
<phillw> ahh, I don't it on freeview :(
<shadeslayer> phillw: ?
<phillw> stargate is not on free per view in UK
<shadeslayer> ah
<shadeslayer> fwiw it comes at odd hours here
<shadeslayer> it's 5 AM :P
<shadeslayer> I only recently started watching it
<phillw> I've loved since the film that came out as the pilot.
<shadeslayer> I wonder why casper-new-uuid repacks the intrid
<shadeslayer> *initrd
<phillw> I get to see some SG-U every so often. My friend in USA has the entire SG1 box sets.... I'm sooooo jealous!
<phillw> but, now to go mount the lvm and see if I can get the log files off it.
<yofel> The film was cool. I then never really got hooked by the SG-1 series but liked Atlantis. SG-U is kind of boring, dunno why
<phillw> SG-U has its moments, I felt the same about atalantis when it started, so time will tell. The ending of Atlantis was pretty spectacluar!
<yofel> hm
<yofel> anyone an idea why I would have a cron process running when I stopped cron?
<yofel> and if I kill it it just respawns
<yofel> seems like it's controlled by init - but upstart says I have no cron running and if I start it I have 2 cron processes @_@
<yofel> ...
<yofel> it was cron from a chroot
<shadeslayer> ok, stargate comes on at 6 AM
<shadeslayer> hehe
<shadeslayer> casper-new-uuid is weird
<shadeslayer> http://paste.kde.org/537926/
<shadeslayer> the file is there
<shadeslayer> hmm
<yofel> nope. ubuntu-vm-builder + precise + try to make a lucid vm => FAIL
<phillw> lucid worked fine, it was the change to precise that seems to have killed mine.
<yofel> great
<yofel> overwrite errors
<phillw> the files are there, I just cannot pull them off the B* VM :(
#kubuntu-devel 2012-08-22
<phillw> I know how to set up the interface for static VM's, but not for home dynamic ones.
<yofel> there goes kbuildsycoca..
<phillw> If all else fails, I'll vsftp the the entire file onto the daddy server. But that will take quite a while to do from my link :(
<phillw> try and get the report in, before the others start ganging up?
 * yofel wonders if one can tell update-manager to block drkonqi during the upgrade
<phillw> I ended up with "too many errors"
<shadeslayer> whoa
<shadeslayer> yofel: I was tab completely for update-manager
<shadeslayer> and I found
<shadeslayer> wait for it
<phillw> the tar file of my install errors is still there.
<shadeslayer> update-maintainer
<shadeslayer> :D
<shadeslayer> so far I've been manually updating that field
<yofel> lol
<yofel> we have too many tools :P
<shadeslayer> correction, we have so many tools that we don't know about
 * yofel knew about it - it's used somewhere in the old motu merge guide
<shadeslayer> ah ok
<shadeslayer> I didn't know about it
<shadeslayer> infact, even Quintasan doesn't know about it
<shadeslayer> because we decided on using sed to replace maintainers in the ktp script
<yofel> well, for us the problem is that it has no kubuntu support. Not sure if someone has a mod
<phillw> do you guys still need that VM, or can i move onto ubuntu-studio?
<phillw> There is a long list!
<yofel> hm. It would be nice if you could get the errors out from it :S
<phillw> I'll keep the VM file alive, just not running in case you later need it?
<yofel> ok
<yofel> most of us are asleep anyway I think
<shadeslayer> or really tired of dealing with ISO's for the past 10 days
<phillw> yofel: I cannot pull the data from it. honest, I've tried everything I know to pull it off.
<yofel> ah well, nvm then
<phillw> Save give one of you guys desktop access to piglet, I'm out of ideas.
<phillw> you are welcome to pop onto piglet.
<yofel> I have no idea what piglet is, but I can try
<phillw> piglet is the unix name of my laptop, it runs CentOS
<yofel> aah
<yofel> I guess if you're online tomorrow we can try then
<yofel> my upgrade just failed rather badly as well :(
<phillw> I've got about 1.5 Mb/s link here, so it will not be too pretty to access via 'X', but may be possible.
<phillw> Else, I can attempt to transfer the file for the VM upto the server which has 100 MB/s link.
<shadeslayer> -> logging off for the day :)
<yofel> gn
<yofel> fun, on my desktop kvm has DNS issues
<yofel> google to the rescue
<phillw> yofel: I only have the instructions for static ones....
<yofel> nah, replacing KVM's NAT address with 8.8.8.8 in resolv.conf works
<phillw> yofel: let me go try.
<yofel> hm, here it seems the upgrade starts failing during configure of fontconfig-config as a perl module is missing
<phillw> yofel: wrong file, it gets over-written on boot. It needs to go into /etc/network/interfaces
<phillw> yofel: do you want me to put in dns-nameservers 8.8.8.8 onto that file area ?
<yofel> I know it gets overwritten, but it's enough of a quickfix for a throw-away VM here.
<phillw> I was advised to enter it there, as resolve.conf is now an auto build file
<yofel> well, you can try, I rarely edit that file
<phillw> how to restart networking on kubuntu?
<phillw> without it re-reading the entire config file?
<yofel> for what? you don't need to restart networking after editing resolv.conf - if you used interfaces you need to restart network-manager I guess put that'll probably read the whole file.
<phillw> in which case, I have a slight problem!
<yofel> edit both files?
<phillw> i only have 
<phillw> auto lo
<yofel> yeah, by default it's pretty empty as network-manager uses dhclient to get the settings
<phillw> iface  lo inet loopback
<phillw> yup, can you pastebin up your dhcp settings, pleaser?
<phillw> I only know static ones!
<yofel> uh... dhcp means get settings from the dhcp server, wherever that might be
<yofel> if you're on precise then we have a dns cache by default too I think
<yofel> (or was that quantal?)
<phillw> yofel: you cannot beat a trip to the loo.... piglet is running on DHCP, let me go look at the config files on here :)
<phillw> comes of being a little tired :/
<yofel> great, apport generated an invalid crash report for the issue.
<phillw> yofel: it screamed like a bitch at me.
<yofel> seems like the cause is a half-upgraded system. I'll finish this by hand and then try again
<phillw> yofel: is restart-nm correct under debian for Network Manager restart?
<yofel> under debian not sure, in ubuntu it would be 'sudo service network-manager restart'
<yofel> well, at least I can reliably reproduce the ugprade failure
<phillw> I still have no network access.
<phillw> At least you can confirm the bug.... As odd as it may seem, that is actually progress... just not what we wanted at this point.
<phillw> I'll kick in my spare VM on the main server which can take the static IP address system. I only have one spare ipV4 on there, so switching over for me will take a little time as I need to use 'X' to do the installs using virt-manager.
<phillw> what iso's do you want me to preload? is it still kubuntu 10.04.04 i386 and the AMD64 that I need to get onto the iso area?
<yofel> seems like jr did most of the ISO tests, so unless you have mac or powerpc hardware we're probably fine there
 * yofel can do the auto-resize stuff later
<phillw> I'll grab both the i386 and amd 64. ones of 10.04.04. As the b/band speed of the master server is a darn sight faster than I have, the delay doing an ssh -X will hopefully be negated. I didn't think it was going to be three CD's worth of stuff!
<phillw> took it 70 seconds to grab the i686, and 69 seconds for the amd64 (It's why we refer to it as the beast)
<yofel> seems like I'm seeing bug 990555
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 990555 in fontconfig (Ubuntu) "package fontconfig-config 2.8.0-3ubuntu9 failed to install/upgrade: ErrorMessage: subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 1" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/990555
<yofel> I'll file a new one as the error happens at a slightly different place (probably still a dupe)
<phillw> yofel: I've asked lars (the only known Mac-AMD64 tester to check out the ubuntu one, as it the source of all the others, He is the only Mac-AMD tester we have, on any team. We do have a couple of ppc testers for lubuntu, and you can actually test ppc on a VM. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu/Testing/PPC%26Mac64 We do not have a VM available for AMD-64
<yofel> thanks! good to know
<phillw> afaik, kubuntu is dropping ppc?
<phillw> I know xubuntu has, so it being handed to the baby of the family as we do have some testers. If kubuntu ever want ppc stuff testing, just shout up on #ubuntu-testing and i'll ask the guys to have a look.
<yofel> can't remember now what the decision was. The images are still built, if nobody tests they'll simply not get released
<phillw> You'd need to check within kubuntu, we only have 4 ppc testers, so we are thin on the ground as well.
<yofel> IIRC that's 3 more than we have
<phillw> maybe after 12.10, we can decide how best to deal with ppc. As to getting Mac-AMD64 people, I've had zero success in getting any more for us, or any other team.
<phillw> I've applied for sponsorship for UDS 13-04, so, I just have to see if get happens.
<shadeslayer> I heard mac and amd64
<yofel> hm, I thought I would give the oneiric upgrade test a try, now do-release-upgrade is sitting there reading the cache using 400% CPU the last 5 minutes...
<yofel> ah no, seems like KVM hung up
<phillw> yofel: I have the 10.04.4 iso's sat on the beast, i'm a little too tired to go install them tonight. I need to also set up the static rules so I can actually provide the logs.
<phillw> shadeslayer: yeah, we appear to have one mac-amd64 tester across all flavours; he is busy, but would really love a bit of company
<phillw> no one else seems to have the kit.
<phillw> has any one tried on actual kit? I was told it was just a simple VM task.
<shadeslayer> phillw: thing is, the point of testing the ISO is on mac's that don't boot
<shadeslayer> phillw: I've tested amd64 mac images for kubuntu the last couple of releases
<shadeslayer> and then I've tested the desktop images
<shadeslayer> both work fine for me
<shadeslayer> so, tbh, it doesn't make sense to test those images because they'll surely boot on my macbook
<shadeslayer> those images need to be specially tested on devices that can't boot the standard desktop images
<phillw> shadeslayer: can you touch base with Lars from Lubuntu-QA team, as he was, until right now, the only other tester we on ubuntu-qa were aware of :)
<shadeslayer> sure
<shadeslayer> ( I've had a long chat on #ubuntu-release about this btw )
<phillw> Lars does not do IRC, he's an email person. He kindly responds to balloons when an SOS goes out for other teams.
<shadeslayer> ah ok
<shadeslayer> I'm quite tired, I'll remember to email him
<shadeslayer> apparently tired, but not tired enough to sleep
<phillw> shadeslayer: if you apply, I'll approve immediately approve it https://launchpad.net/~lubuntu-qa
<phillw> -approve ... you're not the only tired one!
<shadeslayer> done
<yofel> btw. is there a lubuntu dev channel on freenode? or are you just using ubuntu-devel?
<phillw> shadeslayer: approved, he is on the list as https://launchpad.net/~larsnooden
<phillw> emailing by the ML is better, so I have at least a small chance to know what is going on :P
<shadeslayer> sure
<phillw> yofel: the devs decided not to have a -devel list, they use the -qa one for discussions that are related to dev, and then have https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu/Developers for them selves.
<yofel> ah, we're doing the opposite thing ^^
<shadeslayer> actually
<shadeslayer> we're not using the wiki anymore
<phillw> I cannot insist the devs make a mailing list. All lubuntu bugs are sent to us, as are all updates.
<shadeslayer> notes.kde.org ftw
<phillw> all the devs are on the -qa list. 
<phillw> well, all 5 of them.
<yofel> as long as it works... In our case we don't really have a QA team, so there's no point in seperating that
<phillw> indeed, as long as qa & dev work together, that is what matters.
<Riddell> ScottK: LGPL 2 only can be converted to GPL 2+, see article 3
<apachelogger> "investigate kde touchpad enabler for packaging/inclusion"
<apachelogger> what's that?
<Riddell> apachelogger: that's a 12.10 work item?
<apachelogger> aye
<Riddell> I've no idea
<Riddell> sounds like synaptiks but we have that
 * apachelogger ponders complaining about the quality of WIs again
<Riddell> come to UDS to keep them high quality :)
<apachelogger> ENOTIME
<apachelogger> [kubuntu-dev] make daily builds of Qt media hub: TODO
<apachelogger> that does not seem worhtwhile TBH
<apachelogger> Riddell: oh, also klook requires dolphin patching
<apachelogger> with code like
<apachelogger> if (QString(now->metaObject()->className()).contains("Konsole::TerminalDisplay"))
<Riddell> apachelogger: yeah that's why nobody's got round to it
 * apachelogger looks at calendar
<apachelogger> Riddell: closing the klook work item for lack of proper patches/inclusion in dolphin master
<Riddell> ok
<apachelogger> uh
<apachelogger> Riddell: we don't have the owncloud client in the archives yet?
<apachelogger> fregl: ping
 * apachelogger looks at calendar again
<danimo_> apachelogger: I think debfx saw issues with openssl in the csync plugin that's required by the owncloud client
<apachelogger> Riddell: public poll about libreoffice vs. calligra? we wanted to make the final decision before beta, which is 2 weeks away
<apachelogger> danimo_: thx, oh, btw, do you happen whether/when Qt5's release target is?
<apachelogger> debfx: ping
<danimo_> apachelogger: hahaha, no
<apachelogger> k ^^
<apachelogger> fregl: unping
<danimo_> apachelogger: the beta is still targeted for "asap"
<apachelogger> asap is what I use as target for phonon
<apachelogger> asap ~= 2 months :P
<danimo_> apachelogger: IIRC we are having source packages, and some people are considering last-minute-ammendments
<danimo_> apachelogger: because the beta is supposed to be feature-complete
<apachelogger> last time amendments tend to bring forth phonon competitors
<apachelogger> scnr
<danimo_> apachelogger: :p
<debfx> apachelogger: it has GPL + OpenSSL license issues, upstream is aware of it
<apachelogger> does upstream care?
<debfx> yes
<apachelogger> ok then
<apachelogger> I still find it worth noting that tomorrow is feature freeze, so that ought to be fixed soonishy :S
<Riddell> apachelogger: owncloud-client is in
<apachelogger> oh?
<apachelogger> isn't that called mirall?
<Riddell> apachelogger: my thinking is we decide on package inclusion after beta 1 and before beta 2
<debfx> but the binaries are undistributable
<Riddell> I don't think a public poll is useful, that just gets the opinionated people
<apachelogger> Riddell: with calligra we explicitly agreed on deciding before beta I think
<apachelogger> that's also what the WI says
<apachelogger> Riddell: problem is ... there is litterly no feedback at all
<apachelogger> also no bug reports
<apachelogger> debfx: I thought the csync thingy has the license isssue?
<debfx> apachelogger: yes. I'm not sure what's the best course of action. maybe just remove the binary packages.
<apachelogger> debfx: the csync stuff is in the archive? Oo
<apachelogger> Riddell: oh, Fabian actually made a poll on g+
<apachelogger> how convenient
<apachelogger> https://plus.google.com/107577785796696065138/posts/K36rbyfXBSa
<apachelogger> opinionated folks: all hail the calligra
 * debfx wonders if it's a good sign that half of the csync tests fail
<Quintasan> debfx: It's always good when tests fail :P
<Quintasan> They are there for a reason
<Riddell> apol: kdevelop compiled if you didn't see that https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/beta/+packages
<Riddell> hopefully won't take so long in future
<apol> cool
<apol> Riddell: is there any way to use this repo only for kdevelop?
<Riddell> apol: it only contains kdevelop
<apol> fair enough
<Riddell> apol: but you'd be best to disable it once you've installed what you want incase we add anything else to it later
<apol> well the thing is that i wouldn't want to have other projects in beta
<apol> ok
<yofel> apol: you can always add another repos just for kdevelop. Question would be who would maintain that
<apol> i don't have much interest in doing any packaging
<apol> Riddell: http://paste.opensuse.org/3624982
<Riddell> wibble
<dantti> ScottK: the cups dbus subscription is fixed now, thanks to Qt::DirectConnection the code now runs on the right thread :P
<Riddell> apol: mm I see my mistake
<Riddell> apol: do you know how to work out it?
<apol> Riddell: i have no idea
<apol> should I -f it?
<Riddell> apol: dpkg --install --force-overwrite /var/cache/apt/archives/kdevplatform6-libs_1.3.80-0ubuntu1~precise1~ppa1_amd64.deb
<apol> Riddell: ok done
<Riddell> apol: then run the install command again and see if there's more problems
<Riddell> I'd hope there isn't
<apol> no no
<apol> it worked fine
<apol> i called dist-upgrade
<apol> Riddell: I have kdevplatform5-libs and kdevplatform6-libs installed now
<apol> that doesn't sound right...
<Riddell> apol: yeah that won't be possible in the fix I'm adding
<Riddell> you can manually remove kdevplatform5-libs if it annoys you
<apol> ok
<apol> no no problem
<Riddell> dantti: so a new git snapshot of print-manager needed?
<dantti> Riddell: I'm adding the last TODO before I do a new release KMessageWidget will show the dbus error if s-c-p-dbus fail
<Riddell> oh cool
<Riddell> Quintasan: want to add print-manager to the seed?
<Riddell> dantti: is colord-kde the sort of thing we want installed by default?
<dantti> Riddell: well now that the NVidia last blob does support proper color correction I think it's something interesting to have by default
<Riddell> afiestas: your first boot bluetooth app has been talked about for ages, do you know what state it's at?
<Riddell> Quintasan: add that too
<Riddell> ^^
<dantti> Riddell: also gnome in ubuntu/fedora has it by default
 * dantti remembers he should also do some TODOs on colord-kde :P
<dantti> Riddell: almost done :P http://wstaw.org/m/2012/08/22/plasma-desktopiR5729.png
<Riddell> hmm I'm sure that string can be made more user friendly
<smartboyhw> Er, excuse me, anyone have the bug number about phillw failing to upgrade from 10.04.4 to 12.04.1 earlier on?
<phillw> smartyboy, it was failure of upgrade-manager to get from a virgin 10.04.4 --> 12.04
<Riddell> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/fontconfig/+bug/1039828  was the problem no?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1039828 in fontconfig (Ubuntu Precise) "package fontconfig-config 2.8.0-3ubuntu9 failed to install/upgrade: ErrorMessage: subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 1" [High,Fix committed]
<Riddell> phillw: failure of fontconfig surely?
<smartboyhw> I don't think so
<phillw> Riddell: I had a screen full of errors, it overloaded apport
<phillw> Riddell: (02:57:34) yofel: hm, I thought I would give the oneiric upgrade test a try, now do-release-upgrade is sitting there reading the cache using 400% CPU the last 5 minutes...
<dantti> Riddell: well it's the dbus error message I can't think of something better
<dantti> maybe it's even localized...
<phillw> Riddell: to save you reading all the logs, I have got both 10.04.4 isos on the SII server, if someone is familiar with virtual manager, i will hand over my spare VM to you guys,
<phillw> it took less than 60 seconds to grab the iso... it is a capable server.
<phillw> else, I will happily install it and see how it goes. the VM on my system lost all internet connection after the upgrade,... really odd, as it obviously had it before to get the upgrade.
<Riddell> you do need to manually add the network-management plasmoid back after upgrade
<Riddell> I don't really get how you're connecting, is it with remote vnc?
<phillw> Riddell: the 1st VM was on my local system. A decent enough laptop, but not up for server stuff. I can happily run at least one VM in its 4GB of ram, saves me using shh -X to the little beast
<Riddell> phillw: well I'm not sure I follow, I've done some upgrade tests today and they all work fine (with -proposed enabled)
<phillw> Riddell: cool, the 10.04.4 are sat there, I'll fire up the VM and see how it goes. I just cannot get the error files from my local VM transferred any where. I'm on dhcp here, the SII server is on static IPv4, so no matter what the upgrade does, I can override it.
<Riddell> what's the SII server?
<smartboyhw> phillw: See PM please
<phillw> Riddell: the 16G version of http://www.kimsufi.co.uk/ It runs CentOS, but I have never had problems with ubuntu server / desktop stuff.
<phillw> Riddell: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/phillw#Web_Hosting
<phillw> I do pay for 4 such IPv4's myself. C'est la vie
<smartboyhw> phillw: PLEASE SEE PM
<phillw> Riddell: what instructions do you need for virt-manager? :P
<phillw> I'll pull up the lvm from the pool, I usually set them at 10 Gb so there is room to do an upgrade
<Riddell> phillw: um I don't know what it is or why I want to use it (over using virtualbox or spare laptops like I normally test on)
<phillw> Riddell: as you wish, I was only trying to help on the failure of 10.04.4 --> 12.04 (Confused)
<phillw> any connectivity failed on my local system
<Riddell> hum, hope I didn't offend him, I just wasn't sure what he wanted me to do
<Riddell> mparillo: that theme is still copyright 2010
<Riddell> you can take out canonical though, I don't think they had anything to do with it
<mparillo> Thank you. So the (c) is correct as to the year? In other places I have been we would automatically increment even without other changes. And typically a copyright notice has a holder. If not Canonical, who?
<Riddell> mparillo: the kubuntu community is good enough
<Riddell> mparillo: should be 2010-$year  I think
<Riddell> mparillo: I added you to the kubuntu-website group so you can now bzr checkout lp:~kubuntu-website/kubuntu-website/kubuntu.org; bzr commit  directly
<mparillo> If I do that, do the changes go to some kind of staging / test environment first
<Riddell> mparillo: they go to that bzr branch on launchpad
<Riddell> I'm still working on getting sysadmin to update from that bzr branch
<Riddell> so plenty of time to get things reviewed
<Riddell> they're not fast..
<mparillo> So, this is better:
<mparillo> bzr diff === modified file 'footer.tpl.php' --- footer.tpl.php      2010-06-29 17:01:10 +0000 +++ footer.tpl.php      2012-08-22 16:17:12 +0000 @@ -25,7 +25,7 @@                         <br style="clear: both;" />                         <div>                                 <p style="line-height: 1.8;"> -                                       &copy; 2010 Canonical Ltd. and the Kubuntu community. Icons copyright of Oxygen icon 
<mparillo>  +                                       &copy; 2010 The Kubuntu community. Icons copyright of Oxygen icon theme                                         <br />                                         Kubuntu and Canonical are registered trademarks of Canonical Ltd.<?php //print $footer_message . $footer ?>                                 </p> 
<Riddell> mparillo: best use a pastebin, paste.kde.org is your friend :)
<Riddell> mparillo: but best with some php in there for the current year
<Riddell> &copy; 2010-<?php date('Y') ?> The Kubuntu community.
<Riddell> that needs testing first
<mparillo> So I have updated the launchpad and executed a bzr commit. Now do I have to upload the change?
<Riddell> mparillo: bzr push
<mparillo> bzr: ERROR: No push location known or specified. To push to the parent branch (at http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~klinger-ofir/kubuntu-website-staging/release-1.0/), use 'bzr push :parent'. 
<mparillo> Should I do :parent?
<Riddell> mparillo: bzr push lp:~kubuntu-website/kubuntu-website/kubuntu.org
<mparillo> Ugh. Same error as last time. I can try from home tonight.
<mparillo> Warning: Permanently added the RSA host key for IP address '91.189.95.84' to the list of known hosts. Permission denied (publickey). ConnectionReset reading response for 'BzrDir.open_2.1', retrying Permission denied (publickey). bzr: ERROR: Connection closed: Unexpected end of message. Please check connectivity and permissions, and report a bug if problems persist.  
<Riddell> wibble
<Riddell> well attach a patch to the bug report and see if it works from home
<mparillo> Might be our corp firewall. That is why I have to use the webchat rather than Quassel. 
<mparillo> Done, and TY.
<Riddell> I'd guess it's more likely an issue with ssh keys
<ScottK> Riddell: OK.  Let me have a look.
 * Riddell out
<ScottK> Riddell: I guess someone accepted it, as it's in.
<gotwig> Hibernation handling in powerdevil (bug 812394). << renabled in 12.10 by default ??
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 812394 in Pantheon Session Indicator "Disable hibernate option by default" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/812394
<gotwig> *reenabled
<gotwig> any idea? 
<genii-around> Heh, PPC
<afiestas> Riddell: it was kinda working, but I don't remember wher eI put the code
<afiestas> xd
<Riddell> careless
<Riddell> have you looked behind the fridge?  if you lose something its nearly always there
<dantti> Riddell: release done, k-c-d mail sent :P http://dantti.wordpress.com/2012/08/22/print-manager-0-2-0-released/
<rafa_> Hi I want try to help kubuntu
<Riddell> dantti_laptop: congratulations
<Riddell> rafa_: you've come to the right place!
<Riddell> do stick around
<Riddell> rafa_: are you into coding or writing or testing or triaging or supporting?
<rafa_> umm i want start with something easy :)
<rafa_> I can coding (but i don think i could be  good help, because i have to start from zero in kde coding)
<Riddell> rafa_: how about updating the screenshots in the kubuntu docs?
<dantti_laptop> Riddell: thanks :)
<rafa_> i can do it
<Riddell> rafa_: do you have quantal running somewhere?
<rafa_> nop, i 'am on 12.04 right now.
<Riddell> rafa_: so first task is to get 12.10 running, in a virtual machine maybe
<Riddell> I find virtualbox-ose good
<Riddell> then  bzr co lp:kubuntu-docs 
<Riddell> to get the docs
<Riddell> then updating the images in kubuntu-docs/images to use rekonq and the other current software
<Riddell> sorry I need to sleep now, not feel well
<Riddell> good luck
<rafa_> oks Riddell, i will create a vb image and will try to do it
<rafa_> good night
<mparillo> Is there an intial set-up for public keys to push to bzr?
<yofel> you need to add your ssh key to your launchpad account
<mparillo> I did that.
<mparillo> Do I need to somehow get the ssh key from launchpad to bzr?
<yofel> hm
<yofel> you need to have bzr configured to use the right account name, did you run 'bzr whoami' ?
<mparillo> I did a bzr launchpad-login marco-parillo
<mparillo> which is my launchpad id.
<mparillo> Can I make the bzr whoami point to my launchpad id instread of a generic name and e-mail?
<yofel> hm, no, that should be like that I think
<yofel> not sure what's wrong then, maybe try #bzr or #launchpad
<Quintasan> Riddell: Do we need that done immediately? I would like to take care of that tomorrow if possible, I'm tired.
<Quintasan> More line, in ten hours or so
<Quintasan> Darkwing: This picture on Facebook, brilliant :D
<yofel> heh
#kubuntu-devel 2012-08-23
<shadeslayer> Hm ... ktp missed feature freeze
<shadeslayer> FFe's will need to be filed ....
 * shadeslayer makes a TODO list for today
<shadeslayer> [kubuntu-dev] aim to create AC100/tegra images for desktop/active if testers: TODO
<shadeslayer> does someone have hardware to test that?
<shadeslayer> Let's say I'm purging a package, and there's a postrm script
<shadeslayer> is it sufficient to add a 'remove' case
<shadeslayer> or should I handling both of them separately?
<shadeslayer> ( plymouth-kubuntu-logo only handles the remove case, purging the package won't call update-alternatives I think )
<shadeslayer> unless purging a package calls the postrm script by passing remove first
<shadeslayer> !find interest
<ubottu> Found: hledger-interest
<shadeslayer> oh my
<Riddell> !testers
<ubottu> Testing help needed in #kubuntu-devel ping Riddell, yofel, soee, Tm_T, shadeslayer, BluesKaj, James147, em
<Riddell> 12.04.1 testing needed!
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: Transformer is tegra
<Riddell> I'll be away from this evening to Sunday evening, so if you need me get your pings in now :)
<apachelogger_> Riddell: ping
<Riddell> apachelogger_: pong!
<apachelogger_> Riddell: hug :*
<apachelogger_> also that's qutie the latency ^^
<Riddell> I'm running multiple install tests at once!
<Riddell> latency will happen
<apachelogger_> ah
<Riddell> hi mparillo 
<mparillo> Hi. I had no luck from home last night. I am guessing I messed up my keys some how.  On #bzr, they suggested I try sftp -v. I will try the KDE paste thing.
<mparillo> http://paste.kde.org/538502/
<debfx> JontheEchidna: do you remember what kubuntu_01_fix_rounded_corners.diff in kwin-style-crystal is supposed to do?
<Riddell> mparillo: try using your lp username
<Riddell> mparillo: sftp -v <lpuser>@bazaar.launchpad.net
<Riddell> mparillo: sftp -v marco-parillo@bazaar.launchpad.net
<Riddell> mparillo: is https://launchpad.net/~marco-parillo/+sshkeys the same as in /home/mparillo/.ssh/id_rsa.pub ?
<mparillo> Same basic result: http://paste.kde.org/538520/
<mparillo> Checking
<mparillo> It looks as if the only file (other than . and ..) in .ssh is -rw-r--r--  1 mparillo mparillo  810 Aug 22 12:37 known_hosts 
<mparillo> So, I should create id_rsa.pub there, by copying and pasting from the URL you gave me?
<mparillo> Done. I might need to change the permissions. http://paste.kde.org/538526/
<mparillo> I got further after I removed permissions from group and world: -rw-------  1 mparillo mparillo  396 Aug 23 08:12 id_rsa 
<mparillo> But, now it seems to be either asking for the private key or the passphrase. I saved the .asc private key. Do I need to name it anything special?
<yofel> mparillo: you need a key in there, remove the file again and run 'ssh-keygen'
<yofel> wait
<yofel> mparillo: what error do you get now?
<mparillo> http://paste.kde.org/538550/
<yofel> what are the contents of /home/mparillo/.ssh/id_rsa.pub ?
<mparillo> ssh-rsa AAAAB3NzaC1yc2EAAAADAQABAAABAQDfHMHOK8b/RzdOenpC93kuXOYMYjADaR8c48qJuoA4gomWYRn0BP9rxPelz9Q28AhtI6pw23ghqLt4MCI7YUIcBbqgEjVnuLiUzECl4rWMyYX2aEAaxq9lU7Kw7cnYEP+TAejyDBGUdBuzV0wtIxKPCjOrnIJUZKJkNqKQvtHtxdKgcgDdTNrihxqQaUOpxV4TYizKCFwXUv8LKWyClk053AbtViBHyiDclrfnnUXTwMwoPNfRRjw1BhBA/f2NkyHOMVoIlb+fBurPn7xPvLqmSMEERzyt15GJQzj8V3Ox6BNnCKRYmaTcVtje+rxYmiUioJz1Osg1LxcIyXG/BpB7 mparillo@ubuntu 
<yofel> that doesn't match with https://launchpad.net/~marco-parillo/+sshkeys - you'll need to update the key on launchpad
<Riddell> if your .ssh is empty then I'm not surprised it doesn't work :)
<mparillo> yofel: I went to https://launchpad.net/~marco-parillo/+editsshkeys and deleted my old ssh key, and pasted in the new one, clicked import, and success! 
<yofel> :)
<mparillo> Connected to bazaar.launchpad.net. sftp>  
<mparillo> So, now I try the bzr push again?
<yofel> yep
<mparillo> bzr push lp:~kubuntu-website/kubuntu-website/kubuntu.org bzr: ERROR: These branches have diverged.  See "bzr help diverged-branches" for more information. 
<JontheEchidna> debfx: presumably it's to round the corners when there isn't a compositing window manager
<Riddell> ScottK, JontheEchidna, apachelogger_ etc anyone want to attend the release team meeting tomorrow (I'm away)
<JontheEchidna> I have move-in to my new place today, and I'll probably still be busy with that tomorrow
<JontheEchidna> on the plus side I met the internet guy there yesterday and I'm connected to the 'net there already :)
<dantti_laptop> Riddell: is s-c-p splited around kde git repos? I can only find printer-applet
<Riddell> dantti_laptop: it's in kdeadmin and kdeutils
<Riddell> system-config-printer-kde is the admin part
<Riddell> printer-applet is the unil part
<dantti_laptop> right, I always get lost in kde repos :P trying to find this admin part now...
<Riddell> ooh tazz is famous! http://dot.kde.org/2012/08/23/gaurav-joined-game
<tazz> Riddell, it was for a good cause. :p
<Riddell> mparillo: bug 1040658 is a simple edit, I can give you the access details if you make the fiddly grammer decision :)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1040658 in Kubuntu Website "Grammar mistake on front page" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1040658
<mparillo> Before you do, I think I might have a broken branch.
<mparillo> bzr push lp:~kubuntu-website/kubuntu-website/kubuntu.org bzr: ERROR: These branches have diverged.  See "bzr help diverged-branches" for more information. 
<Riddell> oh fiddly
<Riddell> needs a new checkout and merge I think
<Riddell> from a new dir  bzr branch lp:~kubuntu-website/kubuntu-website/kubuntu.org kubuntu.org2
<mparillo> Since my changes are so small, can I simply delete my Release 1.0 directory, and pull it down again?
<Riddell> yeah you can
<Riddell> in kubuntu.org2 do a  bzr merge ../kubuntu.org
<Riddell> would be one way
<Riddell> or just start fresh and apply manually
<mparillo> How about I start fresh and this time try to document what I do ;-)
<Riddell> can do
<ryanakca> Wouldn't just a 'bzr merge lp:~kubuntu-website/kubuntu-website/kubuntu.org' do it?
<Riddell> yeah should do
<Riddell> mparillo: try that
<mparillo> I tried a bzr merge with no args. ryanakca I will try yours (without the quotes).
<mparillo> ryanakca: I think I have a Contents conflict.
<mparillo> +N  page-node-252.tpl.php                                                               RM  page-node-10.tpl.php => page-node-10.tpl.php.THIS 
<ryanakca> Alright, make the manual changes (bzr diff to see the differences I think) and then you can commit the merge (bzr commit  I think)
 * ryanakca hasn't used bzr in a while, so I might be very wrong
<Riddell> mparillo: sounds about right, I removed page-node-10.tpl.php
<Riddell> and added a minimal page-node-252.tpl.php, meanwhile in the drupal database node/252 has the content that was in 10
<mparillo> Riddell: So that means the merge probably worked as expected, and I should try the push again?
<Riddell> mparillo: you should manually resolve it
<Riddell> bzr conflicts
<Riddell> will tell you what's conflicted
<Riddell> and bzr resolve <filename> 
<Riddell> will tell it that it's resolved
<Riddell> anyway if you're editing page-node-10.tpl.php then it doesn't exist any more so there's nothing to commit :)
<Riddell> and I can give you details to edit it in the database
<mparillo> I had to bzr resolve page-node-10.tpl.php then bzr commit then push, and it looked successful: Pushed up to revision 11.
<Riddell> mparillo: groovy
<Riddell> mparillo: so want these details?
<mparillo> Sure, but I am afraid  I more effort that I am worth.
<mparillo> And I have assigned myself to: https://bugs.launchpad.net/kubuntu-website/+bug/1040658
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1040658 in Kubuntu Website "Grammar mistake on front page" [Medium,Confirmed]
<Riddell> mparillo: /msg'ed
<Riddell> mparillo: got it?
<mparillo> Got it. Sorry I did not notice the /msg, but on webchat, there was just a quiet tab with your name on it at the top (and I look at the bottom for new posts).
<Riddell> I'm away for the weekend, 12.04.1 is due to be released shortly
<Riddell> if anyone with web access can put up a story on kubuntu.org when that happens that would be great
<Riddell> or help mparillo with doing it, he has access now
<shadeslayer> Riddell: can you send them to me as well?
<mparillo> I will try to stay on IRC, and would appreciate the help.
<shadeslayer> kubuntu.org access details
<shadeslayer> mparillo: yeah, I'm around, feel free to highlight :)
<shadeslayer> I'll be up for the next 10 hours
 * genii-around makes more coffee
<shadeslayer> Riddell: apachelogger_ seems that qt4-x11 depends on libtiff5-dev when it should really depend on libtiff-dev
<shadeslayer> this should have been caught as a part of the tiff transition
<shadeslayer> but it seems it wasn
<shadeslayer> *wasn't
<apachelogger_> depends or build depends?
<shadeslayer> build depends
<debfx> shadeslayer: there is no libtiff-dev package
<shadeslayer> uh, it's a virtual package iirc
<debfx> build-depending on virtual packages is not really a good idea
<shadeslayer> any particular reason?
<debfx> the build environment is inconsistent if there are multiple packages that provide it
<shadeslayer> hm
<debfx> looks like several packages build-depend on libtiff-dev so meh
<shadeslayer> debfx: yeah, that's because there was a tiff transition recently
<shadeslayer> where everything was moved to depend on libtiff-dev
<shadeslayer> http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/transitions/tiff.html 
<debfx> and by everything you mean everything in main ;)
<shadeslayer> right :P
<shadeslayer> debfx: so, transition to libtiff-dev, fine with you?
<shadeslayer> I'm going to take that as a yes
<skaet> shadeslayer, where will the kubuntu announce info be posted?   would like to include a link in the email.
<shadeslayer> sec
<shadeslayer> skaet: http://www.kubuntu.org/news
<skaet> thanks shadeslayer :)
<shadeslayer> that amarok image is ETOOLARGE
<shadeslayer> np
<skaet> shadeslayer:   this link ok?  Kubuntu: http://kubuntu.org/news/12.04.1-release  or just go with /news/
<shadeslayer> skaet: just go with /news
<shadeslayer> I can't say what the url will look like
<skaet> shadeslayer, ok.   was just going with the pattern from last time,  but will simplify.
<shadeslayer> well .. it'll be the top story there :P
#kubuntu-devel 2012-08-24
<skaet> shadeslayer,  we've published now.
<micahg> hrm, akregator in precise is crashtastic, I'm going to try to get a backtrace
<shadeslayer> skaet: w00t
<skaet> :)
<shadeslayer> I *really* like this : http://www.ubuntu.com/tour/en/
<shadeslayer> I wonder if we can do something like that for Kubuntu
<shadeslayer> blergh
<shadeslayer> claydoh: did you happen to write release announcement for 12.04.1?
<shadeslayer> oh god, I think this package runs configure multiple times
<shadeslayer> or maybe it just went into a loop
<shadeslayer> yofel: ping
<shadeslayer> do you have a idea where our DVD images are stored?
<shadeslayer> 12.04 Precise I mean
<claydoh> shadeslayer: no, I do not.
<shadeslayer> alright
<shadeslayer> I'll just write 2 lines
<shadeslayer> 12.04.1 released, images can be downloaded from kubuntu.org/getkubuntu, DVD images seem to be missing, we're working on that
<kubotu> ::qt-bugs:: [1031856] I tried to install Skype, and now I can't delete it or install others packages. @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1031856 (by Norbert Budzyński)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1031856 in qt4-x11 (Ubuntu) "I tried to install Skype, and now I can't delete it or install others packages." [Undecided,Confirmed]
<yofel_> shadeslayer: go complain, they should be in http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/releases/precise/release/
<yofel_> shadeslayer: actually, there aren't any images on iso.qa.ubuntu.com either, so there weren't any in the first place!
<JontheEchidna> bulldozer alarm clock. ugh
<Peace-> hi , firefox for kubuntu doesn't use kde-opne
<Peace-> kde-open 
<ulysses> Firefox KDE integration was removed from Precise due to lack of maintenance
<ryanakca> Riddell: Could you please /msg me the login info for the website so that I can fix the broken download links (s/12.04/12.04.1/ for the torrents)? Alternately, mparillo could take a stab at it...
<mparillo> ryanakca: I would be happy to take a stab at it with some guidance.
<mparillo> I assume we want to include a news item about 12.04.1?
<yofel> didn't shadeslayer fix those?
<kubotu> ::qt-bugs:: [1040303] unity interface appear in full screen mode after game over @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1040303 (by segooon)
 * yofel checks
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1040303 in qt4-x11 (Ubuntu) "unity interface appear in full screen mode after game over" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<ryanakca> yofel: I don't know, I got an email last night saying it wasn't fixed, I haven't actually checked though
<yofel> there was one to kubuntu-devel as well
<yofel> he fixed the desktop and alternate images, the dvd's are broken as they're MIA
<ryanakca> yofel: There don't appear to be any DVD links off of http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/releases/precise/release/
<ryanakca> They should probably be commented out until they appear then, unless they going to appear shortly. What do you think?
<yofel> good idea. For some reason there were no DVD's generated for 12.04.1
<ryanakca> mparillo: Are you logged in to the admin interface?
<mparillo> Yes, I am, and I am trying to create new content > News
<yofel> I'm looking at the download page
<yofel> ryanakca: paragraphs with the DVD links are commented out now
<ryanakca> yofel: Excellent, thanks :)   You could take out the 'Desktop DVD' link in Read more about... too.
<ryanakca> Which I'm guessing forwards people to the About the DVD blurb at the bottom of the page
<yofel> true
<yofel> skaet: do you know what happened to the precise DVD's?  We forgot about them as we don't have any for quantal, but for precise they were still there
<skaet> yofel,   Riddell and ScottK decided not to have them spun up for the release.   
<skaet> here's what was planned and signed off on:  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PrecisePangolin/ReleaseManifest/12.04.1
<yofel> hm, ok
 * yofel comments out any DVD reference on the download page
<kubotu> ::qt-bugs:: [1007847] qml pincharea doesn't work with opengl, works good otherwise @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1007847 (by Lorenzo)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1007847 in qt4-x11 (Ubuntu) "qml pincharea doesn't work with opengl, works good otherwise" [Undecided,New]
<shadeslayer> yofel: the issue is that even 12.04 is missing DVD's
<shadeslayer> I knew about DVD's not getting spun for 12.04.1
<yofel> oh
<shadeslayer> armhf is missing for 12.04 as well
<yofel> well, I removed the references
<shadeslayer> turns out cj is on vacation as well
<xnox> there you are =)
<TheLordOfTime> :P
<xnox> bug 1041237
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1041237 in ubiquity (Ubuntu Quantal) "installer of Kubuntu crashed after "Who are you?" step" [Critical,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1041237
<xnox> anyone familiar with Qt ubiquity please look at this bug, it look serious.
<shadeslayer> xnox: ubiquity qt is ... uh ... kind of unmaintained atm
<shadeslayer> but I can try
<xnox> =(
<xnox> we need to find somebody to e.g. port / create UI for encrypted & lvm2 installs
<shadeslayer> looks like one of the py objects doesn't have the necessart attribute
<shadeslayer> *necessary
<shadeslayer> if I understand this right, PageKde needs to be passed a 'controller' attribute
<xnox> yeah, but it should always have the controller, if it doesn't i'm surprised the installer ever worked....
<xnox> what did that person do to trigger this
<shadeslayer> the code /looks/ fine
<shadeslayer> but I am a bit poor at python :P
<shadeslayer> xnox: this looks like it comes when using the oem install
<shadeslayer> make_error_string(self.ui.controller, errors) is on line 820 now
<xnox> ah, that looks more sane
<shadeslayer> and it's ui. controller now
<shadeslayer> yeah
<shadeslayer> so I think it's fixed
<xnox> push a branch? I will be making a release on monday or tuesday
<shadeslayer> the fix is in quantal :)
<shadeslayer> xnox: do you maintain ubiquity ?
<xnox> hmmm...
 * xnox not really, but kind of. One of several people who do.
<xnox> shadeslayer: so it's precise only issue? or is it fixed in precise.1 as well?
<shadeslayer> I'll need to check the precise package
<shadeslayer> sec
<shadeslayer> I should really sit down and take a hard look at ubiquity so that there's someone maintaining it
<shadeslayer> however, I have only basic python knowledge
<shadeslayer> xnox: it's make_error_string(self.ui.controller, errors) in the precise package as well
<xnox> cool thanks.
<shadeslayer> ah yes
<shadeslayer> I see it
<shadeslayer> xnox: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-branches/ubuntu/precise/ubiquity/precise-updates/revision/508
<shadeslayer> so thanks apachelogger :P
<apachelogger> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Eu8lSKaqM_0
 * apachelogger waves fist at highlight
<shadeslayer> :>
<shadeslayer> xnox: could you elaborate on the encrypted/lvm2 installs?
<xnox> shadeslayer: ubiquity in quantal in the gtk client has:
<xnox> two checkboxes () full disk encryption; () LVM
<xnox> & a page to enter the passphrase for the full disk encryption
<xnox> all of this is missing in the qt client.
<shadeslayer> hmm
<shadeslayer> I'll have a poke at it next week
<xnox> shadeslayer: if you need any help or have questions feel free to ping me.
<shadeslayer> will do
<shadeslayer> xnox: how hard is it? or is it just a matter of putting together a ui and calling the relevant functions
<xnox> should be
<xnox> shadeslayer: i am not sure if I did it 'generically' such that e.g. if you find something missing let me know.
<shadeslayer> ah ok
<valorie> apachelogger: I haven't heard Falco for *ages*
<apachelogger> ^^
<valorie> it's good to know they are still making music, even if we don't hear it over here in the US
<apachelogger> falco committed suicide in like 94
<apachelogger> or was it drunken driving
<apachelogger> something
<valorie> yikes
<valorie> so not making music still, then
<valorie> bummer
<valorie> and we're off to dinner
#kubuntu-devel 2012-08-25
<ScottK> yofel: The 12.04 dvd's should still be downloadable.
<shadeslayer> ScottK: they're MIA
<shadeslayer> I did see some DVD's , but no proper release DVD
<shadeslayer> more specifically, nothing here http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/dvd/
<shadeslayer> amrhf is MIA as well, no idea where the images went tbh
<shadeslayer> ScottK: yofel Riddell I've emailed the release team, let's see what they can do
<kubotu> ::workspace-bugs:: [1013626] systemsettings crashed with ImportError in /usr/share/kde4/apps/language-selector/language... @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1013626 (by Xavier Besnard)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1013626 in language-selector (Ubuntu Quantal) "systemsettings crashed with ImportError in /usr/share/kde4/apps/language-selector/language-selector.py: No module named LanguageSelector.qt.QtLanguageSelector" [High,Triaged]
<kubotu> ::qt-bugs:: [1041586] package libqt4-declarative 4:4.8.1-0ubuntu4.2 failed to install/upgrade: libqt4-declarativ... @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1041586 (by caceres)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1041586 in qt4-x11 (Ubuntu) "package libqt4-declarative 4:4.8.1-0ubuntu4.2 failed to install/upgrade: libqt4-declarative:amd64 4" [Undecided,New]
<shadeslayer> DVD's are up, could someone update the download page ?
<yofel_> shadeslayer: I'll do it
<yofel_> shadeslayer: done
<shadeslayer> th,
<shadeslayer> thx
<mparillo> Does that mean we should have a news item?
<uglyoldbob> hi im looking to find the source code for the binary /usr/lib/kde4/libexec/kscreenlocker so i can make some changes and submit a patch
<xnox> uglyoldbob: dpkg -S /usr/lib/kde4/libexec/kscreenlocker -> will give you binary package
<xnox> uglyoldbob: $ apt-cache show $binary | grep Source
<xnox> will give you source package
<xnox> uglyoldbob: $ apt-get source $srcpackage
<xnox> will give you source code
<uglyoldbob> so, there's already a ~/.kde/Autostart and ~/.kde/shutdown, I want to add ~/.kde/lock_screen and ~/.kde/unlock_screen folders by modifying kscreenlocker
<uglyoldbob> xnox: thanks for the help on retrieving source code
<rdieter> uglyoldbob: seems to me hooking kscreenlocker events into systemsettings->applications&system notifications may get what you want too, then you get audio, speech, run-command, popups implementations for free
<rdieter> i looked, was a little surprised it wasn't already there.
<uglyoldbob> when i use the "run command" option for Screen unlocked and specify a bash script, how do i tell what user the screen was locked/unlocked for?
<rdieter> the script will run in that users' session,  so $USER  ?
<rdieter> uglyoldbob: is "Screen unlocked" event already there, and i just didn't see it?
<uglyoldbob> yeah, im not sure if it does what i need though
<uglyoldbob> well i got it to run a command, but the script does not have the information need (the username)
<rdieter> uglyoldbob: USER environment var isn't defined?
<rdieter> KDE_SESSION_UID should be there too at least
<uglyoldbob> applications&system notifications is a per user setting or global setting?
<rdieter> both (i think), there can be global defaults, and local user settings can override those
<uglyoldbob> how do i change these without using the gui?
<rdieter> per user ones are generally of the form:  ~/.kde/share/config/foo.notifyrc
<uglyoldbob> ok i see that setting, can an event do more than one execute?
<rdieter> for example, I just set konversation highlights to trigger a popup,  and now I have  ~/.kde/share/config/konversation.notifyrc containing: [Event/highlight]  Action=Sound|Popup
<rdieter> uglyoldbob: I envision > 1 may be problematic, but you  could try:  command1; command2
<uglyoldbob> im working on some scripts that will allow irexec and lircrcd for each user
<uglyoldbob> i can't get kscreenlocker [Event/unlocked] to execute a script [Event/locked] works fine
<uglyoldbob> hmm, setting it to log works for both events
<uglyoldbob> hmm just a mistake on my part i have to find
#kubuntu-devel 2012-08-26
<wgrant> shadeslayer, yofel_: I've noticed that a number of Project Neon builds (eg. kate, kdegames) are hanging early in the build lately. https://launchpad.net/~neon/+archive/ppa/+build/3741043 and https://launchpad.net/~neon/+archive/ppa/+build/3741663 are representative examples.
<yofel_> odd, I'll look at it in a few minutes
<wgrant> I've killed them each about 3 times this weekend, so it's not particularly intermittent.
<wgrant> But also not something I've seen much before from neon...
<yofel_> well yeah, that shouldn't be happening...
<yofel_> ok, at least it hangs here locally as well so I have something to debug...
<wgrant> Ah, great.
<wgrant> I shall perma-kill the builds next time, then :)
<wgrant> Thanks for investigating
<yofel_> uh oh... found the issue. The python wrapper I added is recursively calling itself. NOT good
 * yofel_ thought he fixed that
<wgrant> Heh
<yofel_> *sigh*
<wgrant> Yeah, it's odd, since it just hangs
<wgrant> It doesn't swapstorm or anything
<yofel_> it should though, as it should be spawning bash and python processes all the time, except it kills them at some point and then just hangs
<yofel> wgrant: sorry 'bout that, will be fixed once project-neon-runtime r240 is published
<shadeslayer> new ktp : http://download.kde.org/unstable/kde-telepathy/0.5.0/src/
<yofel> debfx: what's up with those kde 4.8.5 ~ppa1.1 packages in staging?
<ScottK> shadeslayer: Did you fix up the dvd/armhf links after the images got restored?
<shadeslayer> ScottK: yofel fixed the DVD links
<shadeslayer> fixing armhf links right now
<shadeslayer> ScottK: fixed
 * shadeslayer looks at TODO
<shadeslayer> ok so, quassel has a very serious bug wrt rendering url's
<shadeslayer> apparently libpng12 is deprecated and svourela tells me I should take up png maintainence in debian
<ScottK> yofel and shadeslayer: thanks.
<shadeslayer> then there's a new ktp release as well
<ScottK> shadeslayer: quassel's handling URLs just fine here.   What's this bug?
<shadeslayer> ScottK: are you on quantal?
<ScottK> shadeslayer: On precise.
<shadeslayer> not sure if you can reproduce on precise
<shadeslayer> but, hover over a URL, and quassel used to show the preview
<shadeslayer> doesn't show it in quantal
<shadeslayer> our libpng is apparently very old
<ScottK> Doesn't in precise either.  IIRC it was dropped.
<shadeslayer> the feature was dropped?
<shadeslayer> Sput: ^
<ScottK> If it's a bug, it's not recent.
<ScottK> IIRC there was a preference for it and I don't see that either.
<ScottK> Since it was rendered with qtwebkit, it's just as well.  Since that's got negligible security support, I think rendering random web pages with it is risky.
<shadeslayer> understandable, maybe upstream dropped support for it
<shadeslayer> let's wait for Sput to get back before doing anything
<shadeslayer> claydoh: why is a 2010 post by you appearing on planet.ubuntu.com now? :P
<claydoh> lol I edited a mising graphic, didn't change the date 
<claydoh> shadeslayer: no, the date is good. I dunno
<shadeslayer> probably because wordpress updates the RSS feed and p.u.c uses that
<claydoh> can that be changed on wp?
<shadeslayer> don't know
<claydoh> google says nope more or less
<claydoh> ill put it to private for a bit
<shadeslayer> how will that help? :D
<shadeslayer> I'm fairly certain that once you make it public it'll be there on p.u.c again
<shadeslayer> just leave it :P
<shadeslayer> yofel: do you remember where Quintasan_ put his update telepathy script ? :P
<claydoh> there is a plugin tho, I just found, else I put the post private, edit, then make it public again.
<shadeslayer> we worked on it together, and it was on a pastebin somewhere
<shadeslayer> but now I've lost it
 * shadeslayer tries to use muon to upgrade stuff
<shadeslayer> JontheEchidna: is there a way I can hide this dialog box?
<shadeslayer> the one that shows the packages being downloaded and what not
<shadeslayer> would be nice to hide it to the system tray
<JontheEchidna> minimize button :P
<shadeslayer> I tend to accidentally click stuff in the task bar :P
<shadeslayer> plus, it shows up in alt tab
<shadeslayer> uhhh ... what just happened to muon 0.p
<shadeslayer> 0.o
<shadeslayer> I double clicked some text and I'm back to the main ui where you search
<shadeslayer> hmm ... maybe the upgrade completed ....
<shadeslayer> fwiw I'm working on KDE Telepathy packages
 * shadeslayer checks build queue
<shadeslayer> ah shit
<micahg> shadeslayer: it's much better than it was on Friday
<shadeslayer> well ... yeah
<shadeslayer> but still ... 12 hours is pretty long
 * shadeslayer is still tweaking his automated script for packaging ktp
<shadeslayer> and for some reason, uupdate sets the release as UNRELEASED
<micahg> shadeslayer: not for that many jobs with that many builders
<shadeslayer> I don't follow
<shadeslayer> 331 jobs (12 hours)
<micahg> right, with only 12 builders, that's not so bad
<shadeslayer> ah ok, yes, true that
<shadeslayer> new ktp being uploaded to https://launchpad.net/~rohangarg/+archive/nightly
<shadeslayer> I've scripted the packaging, so there *might* be a issue or two ....
<shadeslayer> Currently 16 packages building and 3 packages waiting to build. < I think launchpad likes me
<shadeslayer> though all of them will go into dep wait till common internals is built
<Sput> shadeslayer: if you build quassel without enabling qt-webkit support, you won't get the option for the preview
<Sput> not sure what's the default though
 * shadeslayer checks build log
<Sput> defaults to automagic
<shadeslayer> Sput: it does pull in qtwebkit
<shadeslayer> https://launchpadlibrarian.net/97643701/buildlog_ubuntu-precise-amd64.quassel_0.8.0-0ubuntu1_BUILDING.txt.gz
<shadeslayer> bwahaha 
<shadeslayer> dh_install: libktpcommoninternalsprivate1 missing files (usr/lib/libktpcommoninternalsprivate.so.0.4*), aborting
<shadeslayer> stupid regex
<Sput> -- QtWebKit not found, disabling WebKit support
<shadeslayer> but it has QtWebkit installed on the buildd
<shadeslayer> possibly doesn't pull -dev headers ...
<shadeslayer> hmm .. looks like it
<Sput> that could be it
<Sput> it also disables KDE integration
<Sput> not sure if that's intended for that package?
<Sput> ah wait, no
<shadeslayer> :P
<shadeslayer> quassel is a weird package in ubuntu
<Sput> there's more than one config runs
<shadeslayer> yep
<shadeslayer> one is for building it without qt support
<shadeslayer> erm
<shadeslayer> s/qt/kde
<shadeslayer> Sput: should we enable the link previews since qtwebkit recieves no security updates
<shadeslayer> that means someone could attack using quassel 
<Sput> I have no idea about the state of qtwebkit
<shadeslayer> like I just said, recieves no security updates
<Sput> it's used by various projects, why should it be unmaintained?
<shadeslayer> no idea really, the qtwebkit ML looks fairly active
<shadeslayer> maybe they're just lazy in filling CVE's and what not
<Sput> that's what I would expect, it is an active project at least
<Sput> but I'm also not a distro maintainer and not involved in that security stuff, so... :)
<shadeslayer> :)
<kubotu> ::workspace-bugs:: [1041770] Weird artefacts on screen (white traces, white boxes around windows) @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1041770 (by cagara)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1041770 in kde-workspace (Ubuntu) "Weird artefacts on screen (white traces, white boxes around windows)" [Undecided,New]
<debfx> yofel: that was a test rebuild to see which packages missed to install files
<shadeslayer> Sput: you were right
<shadeslayer> enabling webkit support made all the difference
<shadeslayer> now we just have to convince ScottK to let us add the dep in the archvies :P
<shadeslayer> *archives
<kubotu> ::workspace-bugs:: [1004932] kdm.conf file not removed after dpkg-reconfigure @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1004932 (by monochromec)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1004932 in kde-workspace (Ubuntu) "kdm.conf file not removed after dpkg-reconfigure" [Undecided,New]
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: did Scott remove the option?
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: more like, somone removed the build dep 
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> not documented?
<shadeslayer> and since webkit has security issues
<shadeslayer> nope
<apachelogger> well
<shadeslayer> not that I can see in the changelog
<apachelogger> to be perfectly honest....
<apachelogger> qtwebkit is one insanely huge build dep for previews
<apachelogger> IMHO that should be runtime loaded Sput
<apachelogger> anywho
<shadeslayer> which is already installed on Kubuntu systems
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: the KDE build ought to depend on qtwebkit
<shadeslayer> it does
<apachelogger> BECAUSE kdelibs is built against it anyway
<apachelogger> so
<shadeslayer> it didn't pull in dev headers
<apachelogger> perhaps there never was a build dep
<apachelogger> but kdelibs-dev pulled it in
<shadeslayer> ahh
<apachelogger> and now it doesn't
<shadeslayer> maybe
<shadeslayer> quite the possibility, yes
<apachelogger> which also makes sense since only 1% of stuff needing kdelibs links against kwebkit, so depping -dev on qtwebkit would be somewhat ecessive ^^
<Sput> apachelogger: I *think* it only gets loaded if previews are enabled, at least one case save tons of RAM by disabling them
 * apachelogger cannot spell today Oo
<Sput> *can
<Sput> (speaking about the runtime option now_
<Sput> )
<apachelogger> Sput: it's not RAM that concerns me but time-it-takes-to-install
<Sput> apachelogger: I would mention USE flags, but... :)
<apachelogger> Sput: knowing the build time of quassel that makes matters worse :P
<Sput> obviously we can't build webkit support without depending on the headers
<apachelogger> Sput: I am not talking about the headers but linking
<Sput> mh, idunno. feel free to provide a patch that improves things
<Sput> I don't know enough about that kind of stuff myseld
<apachelogger> me neither :P
<apachelogger> well, actually I do
<apachelogger> actually it's terribly simple
<apachelogger> simplest option is to QLibrary load the lib
<apachelogger> then manually try to resolve symbols
<apachelogger> (manually is not really manual resolution ;))
<wgrant> yofel_: Thanks
<bobweaver> Hello there I was wondering if there is a kubuntu developers kguide 
<bobweaver> pun on the kguide :D ok bad joke 
<kubotu> ::qt-bugs:: [1041945] "multiple errors leading to this one" @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1041945 (by Christopher Horan)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1041945 in qt4-x11 (Ubuntu) ""multiple errors leading to this one"" [Undecided,New]
#kubuntu-devel 2013-08-19
<manchicken> Whattaya know, it looks like the repartioning worked.
<manchicken> Color me surprised.
<manchicken> Argh... I guess it's not working.
<manchicken> Sometimes it seems like getting a usable dev environment takes more time than the code changes themselves.
<manchicken> JontheEchidna: Howdy
<JontheEchidna> manchicken: hi
<manchicken> JontheEchidna: I'm finally back on libqapt and kubuntu-debug-installer. I'm wondering if you have a changelog for the most recent commits.
<JontheEchidna> manchicken: I've not done much since I added the dup-check to SourcesList. Been a bit busy since my employment ended, I'm afraid...
<manchicken> I saw you did an update to the actions.
<JontheEchidna> oh, that's probably automated changes to the translation files by the translation team
<manchicken> JontheEchidna: I'm sorry to hear you're out of work... that kinda sucks.
<JontheEchidna> yeah...
<JontheEchidna> Well, school starts back up a week from tomorrow. I'll try to get another prerelese out this week.
<JontheEchidna> Sucks, but not the end of the world. I have a few leads at uni that I'm trying to follow
<manchicken> JontheEchidna: I've been hanging backed off of Kubuntu stuff for a while since I've been trying to switch jobs.
<manchicken> JontheEchidna: Do you have any changes to the removal stuff that you haven't released yet?
<JontheEchidna> Not to my knowledge\
<JontheEchidna> there was a bug where sources entries not in the main /etc/apt/sources.list file would not be removed before re-reading all the sources fiels?
<JontheEchidna> since the SourcesList object wasn't notified of the new files?
<JontheEchidna> (iirc)
<manchicken> Yes
<JontheEchidna> Ok. I'll see about taking care of that too before 2.1 is released
<manchicken> I'm trying to set up my VirtualBox instance for play, but it's taking a while.
<JontheEchidna> I had an early day today, so I'm going to hop off on to bed now.
<manchicken> Righto, later.
<Tm_T> time to burn ppc image of saucy and see if it boots after install, hmmm
<TheOneRing> I think I will add ffmpeg transcoding support to the next amarok windows install, can sombody advise me how to best handle the mp3lame issue? just ship it? make it somehow optional and make the user select it in the installer?
<TheOneRing> maybe a kubuntu packager can help me :)
<valorie> TheOneRing: early Mon. morning for most of 'em -- you might write to the kubuntu-devel list
<valorie> that would be really cool, IMO
<TheOneRing> kk thx
<jussi> TheOneRing: we have an installer that pops up when an MP3 is tried to be played first time. No idea how you could do that in windows though
<valorie> I still have a win install on this laptop so someday I can build and check amarok on it
<TheOneRing> jussi: the thing is Im not sure about hosting deploying etc 
<TheOneRing> only that lame is fishy :P
<jussi> TheOneRing: ahh, yeah, not sure about that (you can see something about the feature here: http://community.kde.org/Amarok/Archives/MP3:Kubuntu_6.10 )
<TheOneRing> kk thx
<jussi> TheOneRing: I think the stuff is in our multiverse repo, but for other things, we have a direct download - have a look at the flashplugin package for exampler
<TheOneRing> maybe I should just use a 3party build binary and make it somehow optional dont know
<jussi> TheOneRing: yeah, maybe
<jussi> but ask in #kde-devel also, methinks
<apachelogger> ---------------->>> l10n review <<<----------------
<valorie> feeling better, apachelogger?
<valorie> being sick in the summer SUCKS
<apachelogger> yes
<apachelogger> and yes
<shadeslayer> I did not realize apachelogger was sick :(
<apachelogger> u did not miss me? :(
<shadeslayer> I did, except I thought you were busy with uni
<valorie> {{{{{{{{{{{{{{hugs}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}} and huzzahs for returning!
<valorie> yes, you were missed
<vassie> Hello Riddell
<vassie> Morning all
<vassie> @Riddell I've updated my Cantata package and uploaded it to my PPA https://launchpad.net/~vassie/+archive/ppa
<Riddell> oh hi vassie 
<Riddell> sorry I should have looked into that, I'll do so now
<apachelogger> http://wstaw.org/m/2013/08/19/plasma-desktopDj2376.png
<apachelogger> oh, where's mister cake?
<vassie> @Riddell no worries, thank you
<Tm_T> apachelogger: nicely all in german?
<apachelogger> [10:30:37] <apachelogger> ---------------->>> l10n review <<<----------------
<apachelogger> http://wstaw.org/m/2013/08/19/plasma-desktopuD2376.png is it me or is that a non-oxygen color on the progress bar?
<valorie> I've never seen that color in KDE before
<Riddell> vassie: why this change? http://paste.kde.org/pdd2730bc/
<valorie> http://techbase.kde.org/Projects/Oxygen/Style#Color_Usage
<valorie> maybe that's the middle blue in vibrant
<apachelogger> well it's not the progressbar color anyway
<Riddell> vassie: you added empty README.Debian and README.source files?
<apachelogger> ubiquity actually as another visual identity problem WRT oxygen
<apachelogger> totally not sure why though
<apachelogger> e.g. the language dropdown has a white background
<vassie> Riddell: That CMake option was replaced https://code.google.com/p/cantata/source/browse/release/1.1.0/INSTALL
<vassie> Riddell: I pulled down the source for 1.0.3 then updated it
<apachelogger> http://wstaw.org/m/2013/08/19/002.png
<apachelogger> oh actually that may be oxygenish after all, the scollbar makes it look weird
<apachelogger> and color again is darker
<apachelogger> something overrides the scheme
<apachelogger> :(
<apachelogger> Riddell: is it known that in saucy one cannot reboot from lightdm?
<apachelogger> http://wstaw.org/m/2013/08/19/plasma-desktopbm2376.png
<apachelogger> http://wstaw.org/m/2013/08/19/plasma-desktopJN2376.png l10n fail
<apachelogger> Riddell: I am having a lot of problems with discover
<Riddell> apachelogger: hmm I've not noticed the no reboot issue before but I do have it too
<Riddell> apachelogger: what's up with Muon Discover?
<apachelogger> solid/logind/upstart madness I suppose
<Riddell> besides the l10n fail
<apachelogger> l10n fail is pretty substantial :P
<Riddell> but fixable I hope. JontheEchidna?
<apachelogger> let me past them real quick
<apachelogger> http://wstaw.org/m/2013/08/19/discover-not-localized.png
<apachelogger> main banner graphic is not localized and I hope you have a plan on how to make it localized because that seems not so trivial
<apachelogger> http://wstaw.org/m/2013/08/19/discover-empty-without-internet.png
<apachelogger> that's non-l10n..... if you have no intartubes access the startup banner will move for white space
<apachelogger> http://wstaw.org/m/2013/08/19/discover-icon-size.png
<Riddell> apachelogger: my plan to make it localised is not to include text in it
<Riddell> apachelogger: and to use local files for the banner
<apachelogger> the icons here have different size, different spacing from the text, and they are different icon styles, one's oxygen the other is monochrome oxygen or something
<apachelogger> Riddell: sounds good
<apachelogger> most importantlty right now though http://wstaw.org/m/2013/08/19/discover-quick-switch-confuses-tabs.png
<apachelogger> if you keep switching through the tabs (particularly to the sources) at some point discover gets confused and stops switching alltogether
<apachelogger> e.g. in the screenshot it is displaying sources but the installed tab is selected
<apachelogger> I can reproduce this all the time
<apachelogger> only way to recover is to restart discover
<Riddell> it's almost like you're looking for bugs
<apachelogger> no, I was going through the tabs to see if there were untranslated strings
<apachelogger> i.e. I don't even have to do it repeatedly
<Riddell> mm yes I agree
<apachelogger> go to installed, go to sources, start sources setup, cancel kdesudo -> discover broken
<Riddell> but poke JontheEchidna on that one (politely)
<apachelogger> that's the kind of thing that will get us a bad review ^^
<Riddell> vassie: dpkg-source: error: Version number suggests Ubuntu changes, but Maintainer: does not have Ubuntu address
 * Riddell fixes
<Riddell> vassie: uploaded!
<vassie> Riddell: thank you, I will use the backports source next time
<vassie> Ridell: is this avaliable for saucy too?
<Riddell> vassie: is which?
<vassie> Ridell: my cantata package?
<Riddell> vassie: yeah uploaded to saucy and to kubuntu-ppa/backports for raring
<vassie> Ridell: great, thanks
<turgay> using saucy
<turgay> xscreensaver why not upgrade to the latest version ?
<shadeslayer> Riddell: apachelogger thoughts on bug 1196466
<ubottu> bug 1196466 in krdc (Ubuntu Saucy) "krdc xfreerdp version mismatch" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1196466
<apachelogger> computer says no
<Riddell> shadeslayer: kde bug 321812 says 1.0.2 is required for KDE SC 4.11 so I think a backport into the PPA would be best
<ubottu> KDE bug 321812 in RDP "RDP stops working because of 0.0.1 version mismatch" [Normal,Resolved: wontfix] http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=321812
<Riddell> turgay: um dunno we only maintain kde here
<Riddell> turgay: looks like it's not updated in debian and I doubt anyone cares too much in ubuntu
<Riddell> turgay: but of course we'd be happy to help if you want to package it :)
<shadeslayer> Riddell: but then we have to maintain it in the PPA?
<Riddell> shadeslayer: there's other packages we maintain as backports in the PPA, it's not hard
<Riddell> what's the alternative?
<turgay> Riddell:  there are also Turkish character problem xscreensaver  http://t1308.hizliresim.com/1d/m/rntsx.png  :(
<Riddell> turgay: upstream bug I guess
<turgay> Riddell: i do not know the final version status  :)
<shadeslayer> Riddell: well, that's the quickest fix
<Riddell> shadeslayer: are you able to do that?
<shadeslayer> sure
<Riddell> thanks
<Riddell> turgay: of what?
<apachelogger> anyone with raring around?
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: I have a VM
<shadeslayer> and a crappy internet connection
<turgay> Riddell:  i sent upstream bug report
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: with .5?
<apachelogger> 4.10.5 
<shadeslayer> I think so, lemme check
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: 10.2
<apachelogger> nevermind then
<apachelogger> it's funny how khelpcenter has an entry with unix manpages even though I am running linux
<markey> rdieter: please have a look at this, I'm puzzled by it:
<markey> https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=323635
<ubottu> KDE bug 323635 in general "Amarok crashes at launch after latest update" [Crash,Unconfirmed]
<markey> (OpenGL related)
<rdieter> markey: ok
<rdieter> markey: yeah, it's something going bad in mesa by the looks of it alright
<markey> yep
<apachelogger> wtf is ktnef :O
<apachelogger> Oo
<apachelogger> yeah, so, kdepim is starting to piss me off with their silly tools lying around the menu eyerywhere -.-
<apachelogger> amz downloader
<apachelogger> .......................................................................................................................
<BluesKaj> Hey all
<apachelogger> hey BluesKaj
<apachelogger> oh cool
<apachelogger> trello now has aging for cards
<BluesKaj> Hi app
<BluesKaj> apachelogger, :)
<davmor2> apachelogger: do they slowly yellow with age?
<apachelogger> lol
<apachelogger> they get more transparent
<apachelogger> :P
<apachelogger> Riddell: so, review done
<apachelogger> good news: we are in a much better spot than last time
<apachelogger> bad news: almost all problems are still here from raring including our stuff not being localized (for whatever reason....)
<apachelogger> new board https://trello.com/b/U94Kc8Xr/13-10-l10n ... 13.04 board closed now
<jussi> so, despite having a password field, this IM client Im testing fails to connect to password protected xmpp rooms...
<shadeslayer> wasn't that fixed a loooooonnggg time ago
<shadeslayer> by me
<jussi> shadeslayer: not that IM client ;) Im testing other also
<shadeslayer> hah
<jussi> (Kadu in this case)
<shadeslayer> why would you test any other im client
<shadeslayer> traitor
<jussi> shadeslayer: because they exist? :D
<jussi> because I can? 
<ScottK> apachelogger: Get angry at Microsoft for ktnef.  There's some Outlook specific format it parses.  It's been around since KDE3 times.
<ScottK> shadeslayer: More importantly, why would jussi test Kadu when, last I checked, he's not Polish.
<shadeslayer> heh
<jussi> ScottK: why wouldnt I?  
 * jussi is confused...
<ScottK> Doesn't it support an IM protocol that's little used outside Poland?
<jussi> ScottK: XMPP?
<jussi> :D
<ScottK> Ah.  It's expanded it's horizons since last I noticed.
<jussi> itr also has some gadu gadu, but I just want the xmpp
<jussi> still, if the join password protected channel doesnt work, then I cant use it
<smartboyhw> Wow, so quiet here today
<smartboyhw> The quietness before the storm:D
 * shadeslayer is being productive :P
 * BluesKaj relaxes for a few mins , then it's yardwork , again
 * smartboyhw is being productive with the Frameworks explaination post that is being done within KDE Promo team
 * Riddell gets producting with plasma-nm
<Riddell> apachelogger: ooh la la, good work on the review
<Riddell> apachelogger: you didn't mention kubuntu-docs (cos it doesn't exist yet)
<shadeslayer> no one QA'd KScreen yet :(
<shadeslayer> Riddell: apachelogger plz QA kscreen in raring bug 1208413
<ubottu> bug 1208413 in kscreen (Ubuntu Raring) "Please update kscreen to 1.0.1" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1208413
<Riddell> shadeslayer: will do
<shadeslayer> thx
<soee> anyone using amarok 2.8 ?
<Riddell> playing regina spektor loud here
<soee> if you hover one of the items in media sources do you also have popup info text that takes almost full screen width ?
<genii> soee: I have it installed on my Saucy, although I tend to actually use VLC more
<soee> its a bit annoying to have it so wide
<soee> there should be linebreak after ~ 150 chars lets say
<Riddell> soee: yes long tooltips
<genii> Meh. Closing Amarok caused ksmserver segfault
<soee> ;]
<genii> Guess I'll see if it's repeatable.
<genii> Hm. Nope.
<genii> soee: Additionally, I was not getting the long tooltips when it ran the first time ( they were in multi line boxes), but now I am.
<Riddell> !testers | plasma-nm in ppa:jr
<ubottu> plasma-nm in ppa:jr: Help is needed in #kubuntu-devel. Please ping Riddell, yofel, soee, Tm_T, shadeslayer, BluesKaj, James147, smartboyhw, Quintasan, lordievader, shrini, tester56 for information.
<Riddell> actually testers and package reviewers
<Riddell> shadeslayer: fancy looking over those packages (libmm-qt libnm-qt and plasma-nm) if I do kscreen on raring?
<BluesKaj> Riddell, sorry , I don't use nm 
<soee> network manager ?
<BluesKaj> yup
<soee> its for saucy right ? im on raring now
<BluesKaj> I don't use nm on either
<Riddell> yes saucy
<Riddell> ScottK: anything else needed for bug 1208413 SRU?
<ubottu> bug 1208413 in kscreen (Ubuntu Raring) "Please update kscreen to 1.0.1" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1208413
<ScottK> Seems fine.
<ScottK> Riddell: Waiting for the previous kscreen/libkscreen SRUs to get verified and accepted.  Once those are in updates, I can accept this one.
<ScottK> Err.  Nevermind
<ScottK> Riddell: Please test out libkscreen as well: Bug #1208409  - I think they should go in together and then tag them verification-done.
<ubottu> bug 1208409 in libkscreen (Ubuntu Raring) "Please update libkscreen to 1.0.1" [Undecided,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1208409
 * ScottK <-- AFK for a bit.
<Riddell> ScottK: voila
<ScottK> Riddell: Released.
<Riddell> awooga!
<shadeslayer> Riddell: can test tomorrow :)
<tsdgeos> guys
<tsdgeos> my kwin in saucy does not start anymore
<tsdgeos> tsdgeos@xps:~$ kwin
<tsdgeos> kwin: error while loading shared libraries: libwayland-egl.so.1: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<tsdgeos> i needed to do this
<tsdgeos> tsdgeos@xps:~$ LD_LIBRARY_PATH=/usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/mesa-egl kwin
<tsdgeos> to get it started
<tsdgeos> any clue why that happened?
<tsdgeos> Riddell: ↑↑↑↑
<yofel> we have a bug about that that I can't reproduce
<tsdgeos> well i'm person #2 now :D
<yofel> tsdgeos: what does 'cat /etc/alternatives/x86_64-linux-gnu_egl_conf' say?
<tsdgeos> ahhh
<tsdgeos> mir playing tricks on me?
<tsdgeos> tsdgeos@xps:~$ cat /etc/alternatives/x86_64-linux-gnu_egl_conf
<tsdgeos> /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libhybris-egl
<yofel> wth is libhybris o.O?
<tsdgeos> is some android thing
<yofel> :/
<tsdgeos> used for the ubuntu-phone development
<tsdgeos> i installed some stuff this morning for that
<tsdgeos> so may as well be it
<yofel> ah ok, that should say '/usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/mesa-egl' though
<tsdgeos> so let's see what i uninstall to get it back to that :D
<tsdgeos> any clue?
<tsdgeos> how to search what is overwriting that file?
<tsdgeos> dpkg -S ?
<yofel> what does 'sudo update-alternatives --display x86_64-linux-gnu_egl_conf' say?
<tsdgeos> not much
<tsdgeos> http://paste.kde.org/~tsdgeos/p0a245765/
<yofel> thought as much :S
<yofel> dpkg -S should tell you what it belongs to
<tsdgeos> ah, maybe i can dpkg -S those
<yofel> you can use update-alternatives --config to switch manually
<tsdgeos> yep, that works
<tsdgeos> i can uninstall that pakcage
<yofel> what is it?
<tsdgeos> actually doesn't work on the desktop
<tsdgeos> libhybris
<tsdgeos> or doesn't do much for me atm
<tsdgeos> at leasat
<tsdgeos> ok, that's better
<tsdgeos> tx
<yofel> thank you for the debugging help ;)
<Riddell> holy guacamole, over £900 of donations
<markey> cool
<markey> how is Kubuntu's relationship with NetRunner btw? I mean it seems odd that Blue Systems invests in two distros
<markey> is NetRunner also meant for desktop use?
<ScottK> Kubuntu doesn't have one.
<ScottK> No idea about Blue Systems internal stuff.
<Riddell> netrunner is derived from kubuntu
<Riddell> but it's mostly the personal project of starbuck and he likes to add bells and whistles
<Riddell> whereas we like to keep with KDE settings as much as sane
<kubotu> ::workspace-bugs:: [1206371] kwin is not starting: cannot find libwayland-egl.so.1 @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1206371 (by Chupligin Sergey)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1206371 in Kubuntu PPA "kwin is not starting: cannot find libwayland-egl.so.1" [High,Confirmed]
<markey> starbuck?
<Riddell> markey: blue systems guy
<Riddell> kubotu: newpackage calligra 2.7.2
<Riddell> ..
<kubotu> Package calligra already exists!
<Riddell> oh
<Riddell> kubotu: newversion calligra 2.7.2
<Riddell> ..
<Riddell> ..
<kubotu> https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1214171
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1214171 in calligra (Ubuntu) "Please update calligra to 2.7.2" [Undecided,New]
<Riddell> yay :)
#kubuntu-devel 2013-08-20
<kubotu> ::workspace-bugs:: [1206371] kwin is not starting: cannot find libwayland-egl.so.1 @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1206371 (by Chupligin Sergey)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1206371 in Kubuntu PPA "kwin is not starting: cannot find libwayland-egl.so.1" [High,Confirmed]
<Tm_T> Riddell: great thing with donations (:
<smartboyhw> Anyone here doing calligra?
<ScottK> You apparently.  Please not there are unreleased changes in bzr.
<smartboyhw> ScottK, again:( Alright...
<smartboyhw> kubotu: newversion calligra 2.7.2
<kubotu> https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1214256
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1214256 in calligra (Ubuntu) "Please update calligra to 2.7.2" [Undecided,New]
<ScottK> I think Riddell already did one of those.  Check.
<smartboyhw> ScottK, you mean, calligra?
<smartboyhw> Marking as dup then
<shadeslayer> tsdgeos: o_o
<tsdgeos> ?
<shadeslayer> kwin not starting
<smartboyhw> o_o
<tsdgeos> ah
<shadeslayer> works fine here on saucy
<tsdgeos> shadeslayer: just read the log ;-P
<shadeslayer> last message I see is <tsdgeos> Riddell: ↑↑↑↑
<shadeslayer> what a lazy Tuesday morning
<tsdgeos> ah you left
<Peace-> mmm after upgrade i have a problem with digital clock widget
<Peace-> some one can try to add the widget to a panel ?
<tsdgeos> shadeslayer: http://paste.kde.org/~tsdgeos/pe0c7bcb1/
<Peace-> it seems unknow now to plasma
<shadeslayer> ah libhybris
<shadeslayer> funsies
<shadeslayer> Peace-: wfm
<Peace-> mm
<Peace-> shadeslayer: tx
<smartboyhw> !search
<ubottu> Search factoids for term: !search <term>
<soee> good morning
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer, how to find a file in a package using ubottu?
<smartboyhw> I forgotten
<shadeslayer> !find kdelibs5.so
<ubottu> Package/file kdelibs5.so does not exist in raring
<smartboyhw> !find ucred.h
<ubottu> Package/file ucred.h does not exist in raring
<smartboyhw> !find system/ucred.h
<ubottu> Package/file system/ucred.h does not exist in raring
<smartboyhw> Eh hum
<smartboyhw> !find ucred.h saucy
<ubottu> Package/file ucred.h does not exist in saucy
<smartboyhw> kubotu: newversion calligra-l10n 2.7.2
<kubotu> https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1214298
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1214298 in calligra-l10n (Ubuntu) "Please update calligra-l10n to 2.7.2" [Undecided,New]
<smartboyhw> Anyone can review calligra and calligra-l10n existing in smartboyhw/packaging-staging-1 PPA?
<shadeslayer> yofel: uhm, did we not take into account the HWE stack for 4.11?
<shadeslayer> because installing the HWE stack removes kde-window-manager on precise
<shadeslayer> ( with 4.11 )
<yofel> I saw that, and I don't know why it happens :/
<smartboyhw> :/
<shadeslayer> :S
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer, the kernel stack or the graphics stack?
<shadeslayer> smartboyhw: both
<shadeslayer> well
<smartboyhw> BOTH!?
<shadeslayer> kernel doesn't remove kde-window-manager
<yofel> smartboyhw: you can't seperate those
 * smartboyhw thought it's xorg
<yofel> because running mixed X and kernel stacks is unsupported
<smartboyhw> yofel, oh really?
<yofel> yes
 * smartboyhw checks anyway
<yofel> it'll be mesa that's the problem
<yofel> that's the only thing kwin uses
<shadeslayer> yes
<shadeslayer> I think it depends on the regular mesa package
<shadeslayer> and that conflicts with the HWE one
<shadeslayer> and then apt decides to remove kde-window-manager to solve it
<shadeslayer> hm
<shadeslayer> yofel: doesn't happen on regular precise
<shadeslayer> oh
<shadeslayer> thats why
<shadeslayer> yofel: http://paste.kde.org/pbb42ec51/
<shadeslayer> lines 4 through 11
<yofel> looks correct to me
<shadeslayer> no, I mean that's from 4.8.5
<shadeslayer> and someone manually added the deps?
<yofel> no, mesa shlibs does that I think
<yofel> or something like that
<yofel> wait, libgl1 is virtual I think
<shadeslayer> I am completely unsure how this works :S
<yofel> every mesa package provides libgl1, so you can switch them out as you want
<yofel> the only thing you need to work out is apt's resolver behaviour
<shadeslayer> so why is it that our PPA packages don't depend on the lts packages
<yofel> because the lts package have the exact same shlibs depends as the archive packages
<yofel> so nothing's different
 * Riddell gets onto plasma-mediacentre 1.1 for the announcement
<shadeslayer> yofel: http://paste.kde.org/p974ec6dd/ is what I have on my precise machine
<shadeslayer> line 137
<yofel> shadeslayer: what exactly are you installing?
<shadeslayer> linux-generic-lts-raring xserver-xorg-lts-raring libgl1-mesa-glx-lts-raring ?
<yofel> add at least egl to that
<shadeslayer> http://paste.kde.org/p2e68d6e4/
<shadeslayer> I think it's because might not be virtual?
<shadeslayer> kubuntu@kubuntu:~$ apt-cache depends kde-window-manager | grep libgles2
<shadeslayer>  |Depends: libgles2-mesa
<shadeslayer>   Depends: <libgles2>
<shadeslayer>     libgles2-mesa
<shadeslayer>     libgles2-mesa-lts-quantal
<shadeslayer>     libgles2-mesa-lts-raring
<shadeslayer> argh
<shadeslayer> http://paste.kde.org/pf4eea78b/
<shadeslayer> *because  libgles2-mesa might not be virtual
<shadeslayer> yeah
<shadeslayer> this line works
<shadeslayer> yofel: http://paste.kde.org/p2a27cf42/
<shadeslayer> can you try that in your VM >
<shadeslayer> ?
<yofel> don't have it here, will try it later
<shadeslayer> okay
 * shadeslayer is trying in his own VM before trying out on the desktop
<jmux> shadeslayer: I've seen this update problem to. Installing the missing lts-raring dependencies fixes the problem.
<shadeslayer> but it'll take a good hour
<shadeslayer> jmux: I see, cool, then I can relpy on the devel mailing list
<jmux> If I just install with lts-raring packages I don't have any problems.
<shadeslayer> oh
<jmux> Just can't remember which packages were actually missing, as my repository just contains the lts-raring packages.
<shadeslayer> sudo apt-get install --install-recommends linux-generic-lts-raring xserver-xorg-lts-raring libgl1-mesa-glx-lts-raring libegl1-mesa-lts-raring libgles2-mesa-lts-raring
<shadeslayer> s/raring/quantal/
<kubotu> shadeslayer meant: "sudo apt-get install --install-recommends linux-generic-lts-quantal xserver-xorg-lts-raring libgl1-mesa-glx-lts-raring libegl1-mesa-lts-raring libgles2-mesa-lts-raring"
<shadeslayer> bleh, stops at the first instance
<shadeslayer> anyway, jmux, try that ^^ with quantal instead of raring
<shadeslayer> seems to work here http://paste.kde.org/p24d28a1c/
<jmux> shadeslayer: I can't really try the update. My client installation already contains the lts-raring HWE and KDE 4.11 packages on precise.
<shadeslayer> ah :)
<shadeslayer> cool :)
<jmux> This probably just works, because my repository doesn't contain any alternative packages.
<jmux> And many thanks from Munich / LiMux for those Precise KDE 4.11 packages - saved us a lot of work!
<shadeslayer> maybe :)
<shadeslayer> jmux: mostly thanks to yofel :D
 * smartboyhw asks for shadeslayer and yofel to review calligra.
<shadeslayer> link pklz
<shadeslayer> *plz
<Riddell> smartboyhw: what's to review?
<smartboyhw> Riddell, 2.7.2 duh
<smartboyhw> :P
<smartboyhw> In smartboyhw/packaging-staging-1
<shadeslayer> Riddell: https://launchpad.net/~jr/+archive/ppa/+packages?field.name_filter=&field.status_filter=published&field.series_filter=saucy < do I need to review all nm packages?
<shadeslayer> smartboyhw: l10n is FTBFS
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer, :O
<smartboyhw> Oh, removed language
<Riddell> shadeslayer: yeah please, packaging as well as funationality
<Riddell> !testers | plasma-mediacentre in saucy and kubuntu-ppa/backports for raring
<ubottu> plasma-mediacentre in saucy and kubuntu-ppa/backports for raring: Help is needed in #kubuntu-devel. Please ping Riddell, yofel, soee, Tm_T, shadeslayer, BluesKaj, James147, smartboyhw, Quintasan, lordievader, shrini, tester56 for information.
<shadeslayer> Riddell: probably going to take time since I have to setup a saucy VM
<shadeslayer> or hmm
 * Riddell publishes kubuntu.org/news/plasma-mediacentre-1.1
<Riddell> shadeslayer: mm you're not on saucy?
<shadeslayer> I am
<shadeslayer> yeah, I'll just add the ppa
<Riddell> so just install them locally
<Riddell> it won't breaking anything :)
 * Riddell publishes kubuntu.org/news/plasma-mediacentre-1.1
<Riddell> yofel: ok to add 12.10 to kubuntu.org/news/kde-sc-4.11 ?
<shadeslayer> Do we even have packages for 12.10?
<Tm_T> uh, no qdbus in 13.04 with 4.11?
<shadeslayer> !find /usr/bin/qdbus raring
<ubottu> File /usr/bin/qdbus found in perlqt-dbg, perlqt-dev, qtchooser
<Tm_T> the bin is symlink to qtchooser bin
<shadeslayer> ah 
<Tm_T> which tries to run bin from /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/qt5/bin/
<Tm_T> which isn't there
<Riddell> Tm_T: apt-get install qdbus ?
<shadeslayer> you want qt4-dev-tools
<Riddell> it's a known problem that qtchooser can be installed without some binaries to confuse things
<shadeslayer> or qtbase5-dev-tools
<Tm_T> Riddell: done, even tried reinstalling several times
<Riddell> dpkg -L qdbus  ?
<Tm_T> contains /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/qt4/bin/qdbus
<Tm_T> ahaaa
<Tm_T> so qtchooser tries to run binary from wrong qt version?
<shadeslayer> yes
<shadeslayer> you need to export some variable
<shadeslayer> man qtchooser
<Tm_T> the assumption that if I install packages things just work, doesn't work here
<Tm_T> let's see
<yofel> Riddell: should be fine, I heard no complaints
<yofel> shadeslayer: yes, we have packages for 12.10 now
<shadeslayer> oh cool
<Riddell> yofel: thanks for doing those
<Riddell> shadeslayer: people moaned so yofel was good enough to do it, I'm still not sure why anyone is running quantal but customer knows best I guess
<shadeslayer> ^^
<shadeslayer> Riddell: plasma-nm is the git version of the new network manager thingy right>
<Riddell> shadeslayer: yeah
<Riddell> shadeslayer: along with libnm-qt and libmm-qt
<shadeslayer> right
<Riddell> and I need a packaging and functionality review
<shadeslayer> Riddell: looks weird in a horizontal panel
<Riddell> shadeslayer: how so?
<shadeslayer> pixmap isn't scaled properly
<Riddell> looks exactly the same as current one to me
<Riddell> shadeslayer: screenshot?
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer, Riddell the *fixed* calligra-l10n should be in smartboyhw/packaging-staging-2 ppa
<shadeslayer> Riddell: http://wstaw.org/m/2013/08/20/plasma-desktopwH9290.png
<shadeslayer> Riddell: oh, you probably added it to the systray
<Riddell> that's a vertical panel :)
<Riddell> yeah it's in my systray
<Riddell> but it looks fine in your screenshot no?
<shadeslayer> yes, looks weird in a horizontal screenshot as well
<shadeslayer> nope
<smartboyhw> Hmm, not yet
<shadeslayer> looks bad locally
<shadeslayer> possibly screenshot doesn't show the issue properly 
<shadeslayer> that IM button is totally confusiong
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<shadeslayer> *confusing
<shadeslayer> I associate that icon with ktp
<shadeslayer> is it just me or both the wrench and the 'online icon' do the same thing?
<shadeslayer> Riddell: I would propose putting it in experimental
<Riddell> shadeslayer: IM button?
<Riddell> shadeslayer: yes it's one big button at the bottom to show the options panel thing
<shadeslayer> both the wrench and the online icon do the same thing http://wstaw.org/m/2013/08/20/plasma-desktopCz9290.png
<Riddell> ah you're saying the green icon is the same as telepathy connected icon, that could be confusing
<shadeslayer> that AND clicking on either the icon and the wrench does the same thing
<Riddell> sure, valid UI issue, we can take that back to the authors
<Riddell> but not a killer I think
<shadeslayer> sure
<Riddell> I'd like to put it into saucy to get it tested for the beta and we can decide from there
<shadeslayer> Won't having 2 network managers in the archive be confusing?
<shadeslayer> and traditionally we've put stuff in the experimental ppa for testing
<shadeslayer> Riddell: from a packaging POV how about dropping "Sample debian/rules that uses debhelper" lines in debian/rules ?
<shadeslayer> ( still there in plasma-nm _
<Riddell> shadeslayer: I'm always unsure about best practice on that, removing copyright notices seems unfair
<Riddell> but then it's just distracting
<Riddell> it's a small issue that doesn't matter either way so I think I'll do it
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: can you update Qt5 in Neon5 plz
<soee> Riddell, here at work i havent updated my system yet to KDe 4.11, now i would like to do this and this packages are marked to be removed: ktouchpadenabler kwin-style-qtcurve libaudiocdplugins4 libkdgantt2 libtaskmanager4abi3 qtcurve tasks-icons
<soee> is it fine ?
<shadeslayer> Riddell: then in libnetworkmanagerqt0.install maybe change the regex to usr/lib/lib*.so.0*
<shadeslayer> so that if it breaks in the future, the package fails to build
<Riddell> shadeslayer: if what breaks?
<Riddell> oh the SONAME changes?
<shadeslayer> if the so version is bumped to 1?
<shadeslayer> yes
<Riddell> soee: yeah that's all fine
<shadeslayer> then we can catch it
<soee> Riddell, and stopped: apport-kde kscreen :)
<soee> but this i just ignore
<shadeslayer> Riddell: no symbols for libmodemmanagerqt0 ?
<Riddell> shadeslayer: hmm I added libmodemmanagerqt0.symbols
<Riddell> but maybe I failed to upload it, tsk
<shadeslayer> and same issue regarding the install file
<shadeslayer> everything looks good otherwise
<shadeslayer> Riddell: would be nice to have a release with translations btw
<shadeslayer> since it's such a big user facing app
<Riddell> shadeslayer: yes that would be essential for a more final release
<seaLne> Riddell: in announcements about updated packages ie PMC is there a reason not to say what the package to install it is called? is this to get away from command line stuff?
<Riddell> seaLne: hmm no, I think it's because I just copied that template from kde sc where the assumption is an update
 * Riddell fixes
 * Riddell updats kubuntu.org/news/plasma-mediacentre-1.1
<Riddell> awooga, kde bug 321695 fixed
<ubottu> KDE bug 321695 in desktop ">=plasma-4.10.80 startup delay 4-7 seconds - blackness after splash screen has finished" [Normal,Resolved: fixed] http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=321695
<apachelogger> Riddell: it would appear the discover trello card is either out of date or we are about to head into a QA problem
<Riddell> apachelogger: yes it's been e-mailing me that
<Riddell> I'll look at it sometime soon
<smartboyhw> Riddell, eh, when did we release plasma-mediacenter 1.1 to Ubuntu archive?
<Riddell> smartboyhw: about an hour ago
<smartboyhw> Riddell, great:)
 * smartboyhw still wonders if Riddell have reviewed calligra for him
<Riddell> smartboyhw: um no sorry slipped my mind, onto it now
<smartboyhw> Riddell, don't forget, the -l10n is in my packaging-staging-2 ppa:P
<Riddell> smartboyhw: hmm, why?
<smartboyhw> Riddell, because the packaging-staging-1 version of -l10n failed:P
<smartboyhw> Due to an extra package (cavalencia got killed obviously)
<Riddell> smartboyhw: but why not delete it and upload there?  or bump version no?
<Riddell> using a different ppa is just inelegant
<smartboyhw> Riddell, because delete doesn't work at all (I've tried many times)
<smartboyhw> And bumping version number makes it inelegant (for me:P)
<Riddell> it's kinae what version numbers are there for :)
<soee> what exactyl plamsa-mediacenter do 
<soee> if i open it i have only window with 4 huge icons
<soee> and thats all i cant click any of them just scroll left-right
<smartboyhw> soee, ;O
<soee> smartboyhw, may thi be related to: i just upgraded from 4.10.5 => 4.11 on raring but didnt reboot ?
<smartboyhw> soee, eh, you should log out I think at least, to experience 4.11...
<soee> smartboyhw, yeah but i didnt want to stop my work :) thats why i postponed reboot
<Riddell> smartboyhw: wibble
<Riddell> words(11426)/koffice (lib komain): "words" part.desktop not found. 
<Riddell> calligrawords not running?
<smartboyhw> Riddell, :O
<Riddell> same for calligrasheets
<Riddell> smartboyhw: does it work for you?
 * smartboyhw checks
<Riddell> it works after running kbuildsycoca4
<Riddell> so it's a general problem
<smartboyhw> Hmm
<Riddell> that should run magically when installing new stuff
 * smartboyhw didn't do anything to packaging except the libopencolorio powerpc change
<smartboyhw> I'm currently installing here
<smartboyhw> Riddell, ew, I have that problem too
<Riddell> smartboyhw: fixed by running kbuildsycoca4 ?
<smartboyhw> Riddell, NO.
 * smartboyhw is not understanding this
<BluesKaj> apachelogger, I'm looking for a method to configure the audio output settings for video playback on the PMC. Is there a config file available to edit ?
<Riddell> BluesKaj: it just uses phonon, settings in system settings
<Riddell> - libopencolorio-dev [!powerpc !armhf],
<BluesKaj> Riddell, that's what i was afraid of :(
<smartboyhw> Riddell, any reason that you can think of?
<Riddell> smartboyhw: libopencolorio-dev fine on powerpc?
<smartboyhw> Riddell, according to ScottK yes
<smartboyhw> He did that change, not me.
<Riddell> smartboyhw: nope I'm mystified
<Riddell> but I can't see it being a calligra problem
 * smartboyhw too
<smartboyhw> Is it our own problem then
<smartboyhw> ?
<Riddell> smartboyhw: ok to upload?
<smartboyhw> Riddell, I'm not sure now...
<Riddell> smartboyhw: well nothing has changed in calligra
<smartboyhw> Riddell, OK then, if you say so
<smartboyhw> But this weird thing...
<Riddell> yes, worrying
<Riddell> smartboyhw: you planning on backporting this?
<shadeslayer> ~np shadeslayer_
<smartboyhw> Riddell, the problem is that if this "problem" happens to 13.04 and 12.04 users, I'm not willing to backport it.
<smartboyhw> "problem" = kbuildsycoca4
<Riddell> smartboyhw: if it happens in 13.04 we know it's something to do with calligra and not kdelibs
<Riddell> but I expect it's kdelibs
<smartboyhw> Riddell, OK
<smartboyhw> Riddell, can you do the backport? I am a bit busy here to rush my summer homework..
<Riddell> smartboyhw: we'll see who gets to it first :)
<Riddell> uploaded to saucy
<smartboyhw> Riddell, huh
<Riddell> well I'm busy on plama-nm now and I'm away this evening so dunno if I have time either
 * smartboyhw then nominates apachelogger or shadeslayer or yofel to do the work...
<shadeslayer> I have a frameworks meeting to attend in 10 minutes
<shadeslayer> then I'm done for the day
<shadeslayer> ( assuming John Layt doesn't reply to my mail )
<Riddell> shadeslayer: you keeping more normal waking hours these days?
<shadeslayer> Riddell: ~yeah
<shadeslayer> trying hard to
<shadeslayer> I slip one or two hours every week, need to keep myself in check so that I don't slip too far
<shadeslayer> I started off this week by sleeping at 2 AM
<shadeslayer> today was not productive though :(
 * shadeslayer hasn't watched Dr. Who in over 2 weeks :(
<Riddell> it's not been broadcast for about 2 months?
<shadeslayer> I was catching up on old episodes
<shadeslayer> was watching the one where David Tenant stars as the doctor
 * shadeslayer tries fixing QtWebkit FTBFS
<Riddell> bonus points for the Children in Need special that is set when he regenerates as David Tennant
<Riddell> smartboyhw: calligra-l10n breakage? https://launchpadlibrarian.net/148008979/buildlog_ubuntu-saucy-i386.calligra-l10n_1%3A2.7.2-0ubuntu1_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<Riddell> -- ERROR: debian/control has excess language packages: calligra-l10n-cavalencia
<smartboyhw> Riddell, is it packaging-staging-2?
<Riddell> those pesky valencians, it's not like they even have their own language
<Riddell> smartboyhw: aah
<Riddell> smartboyhw: my apt-get source may have not realised that
<Riddell> so I'll need to bump the version no anyway :)
<smartboyhw> Weird
<smartboyhw> ....
<smartboyhw> Riddell, it failed in packaging-staging-2
<smartboyhw> But I've uploaded the fixed version already, maybe I missed something (damn)
 * smartboyhw goes back to his Maths
<Riddell> no it's fine in packaging-staging-2
<smartboyhw> Riddell, is it?
<Riddell> I uploaded the packaging-staging-1 version by mistake - you didn't update the version number :)
<Riddell> https://launchpad.net/~smartboyhw/+archive/packaging-staging-2/+packages looks fine
<shadeslayer> PFNGLFRAMEBUFFERTEXTURE2DMULTISAMPLEIMGPROC < what a fun define
<smartboyhw> Riddell, ah you uploaded wrong:P
<smartboyhw> Sorry man
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer, I never get Qt 5 dev branch to build...
<shadeslayer> smartboyhw: this is qtwebkit
<shadeslayer> a completely different beast
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer, qtwebkit too
<smartboyhw> I mean, the Qt 5 version
<shadeslayer> just disable it?
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer, I want to build frameworks
<smartboyhw> But Plasma Frameworks 2 needs qtwebkit5 (damn)
<shadeslayer> Neon 5
<shadeslayer> ?
 * smartboyhw is starting to get hatred of PPAs;P
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer, anyways kde-workspace doesn't build in neon5 I think
<shadeslayer> untrue
 * smartboyhw checks
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer,  project-neon5-kde-workspace 20 hours ago
<smartboyhw> Failed to build: amd64 i386 
<smartboyhw> I'm not wrong it seems
<shadeslayer> probably because we needed a new Qt5
<shadeslayer> which I uploaded an hour or so ago
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer, oh great:)
<shadeslayer> also, gtg, meeting time
 * smartboyhw watches the meeting:P
<soee> Riddell, i tested for a few minutes plasma-mediacenter at work, looks fine
<soee> where was the network manager to test ?
 * genii hugs queuebot
#kubuntu-devel 2013-08-21
<kubotu> ::workspace-bugs:: [1214668] No login sound on Kubuntu 13.10 with KDE 4.11 @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1214668 (by Marco Parillo)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1214668 in kde-workspace (Ubuntu) "No login sound on Kubuntu 13.10 with KDE 4.11" [Undecided,New]
<ScottK> Riddell: Infininty fixed it to build on powerpc
<ScottK> rdieter: The next PyQt4 release has arm* stuff fixed upstream, so you all will be able to drop the big patch you got from us.
<rdieter> ScottK: yay, thx
<soee> good morning
<apachelogger> Riddell: I don't think pmc uses phonon
<shadeslayer> IIRC I was told it uses QtMM
<shadeslayer> because phonon didn't QML stuff when they started
<shadeslayer> or something like that
* smartboyhw changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu - Friendly Computing | https://trello.com/kubuntu | https://notes.kde.org/p/kubuntu-ninjas 4.11.0 saucy/archive raring/backports precise/ninjas| 13.10 Alpha 2 released | 13.10 milestoned bugs tagged Kubuntu http://goo.gl/vHRjj | Kubuntu 12.04.3 is on coming Thursday, please test the images at the ISO QA Tracker
<smartboyhw> !testers | Please help test the Kubuntu 12.04.3 LTS images
<ubottu> Please help test the Kubuntu 12.04.3 LTS images: Help is needed in #kubuntu-devel. Please ping Riddell, yofel, soee, Tm_T, shadeslayer, BluesKaj, James147, smartboyhw, Quintasan, lordievader, shrini, tester56 for information.
<markey> rdieter: getting more reports about issues with OpenGL (Intel driver) on Fedora, leading to crashes on startup. I've CC'ed you
<shadeslayer> Riddell: can you sponsor https://launchpad.net/~rohangarg/+archive/kde-extra/+files/plasma-widget-fastuserswitch_0.3.2-0ubuntu1.dsc
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer, maybe you can do some 12.04.3 testing after that?:P
<shadeslayer> maybe
<shadeslayer> smartboyhw: url ?
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer, http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/301/builds
* smartboyhw changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu - Friendly Computing | https://trello.com/kubuntu | https://notes.kde.org/p/kubuntu-ninjas 4.11.0 saucy/archive raring/backports precise/ninjas| 13.10 Alpha 2 released | 13.10 milestoned bugs tagged Kubuntu http://goo.gl/vHRjj | Kubuntu 12.04.3 is on coming Thursday, please test the images at the ISO QA Tracker http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/301/builds
<BluesKaj> HI folks
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: yofel do you think cmake can be sandboxed in /opt/project-neon5 ?
<apachelogger> wut?
<shadeslayer> see the frameworks mailing list?
<shadeslayer> if we sandboxed cmake to /opt/project-neon5 ... any speculation on how debhelper react?
<apachelogger> unnecessary work
<shadeslayer> plz be replying as such>
<apachelogger> not subscribed
<shadeslayer> :O
<apachelogger> also you raised a problem that is no problem :P
<apachelogger> anyway, you'd simply fiddle PATH in rules to include pn5
<apachelogger> which is likely done via the include already
<shadeslayer> I don't think I raised an unnecessary problem since atleast for me I tend to use the system cmake which suffices most things
<shadeslayer> *for most things
<apachelogger> so there is no reason not to do it, except for having to change cmake which is unnecessary effort considering the scope of the PPA and the fact that the topic is about a release client not a random snapshot IMHO
<shadeslayer> what's to say the RC won't break phonon :P
<apachelogger> if the rc breaks phonon then it needs fixing anyway
<apachelogger> you have that problem regardless
<shadeslayer> ( but then whats to say the final release won't break it since none of us tested the RC )
<apachelogger> .10 or so actually broke phonon
<shadeslayer> it's a chicken and egg problem IMHO
<apachelogger> exactly
<apachelogger> that's why I think it is a non-problem
<shadeslayer> I don't think it's a non problem
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: what's the problem then?
<lordievader> Good afternoon.
<shadeslayer> the problem is that if KF5 depends on cmake RC, we either replace stable cmake in the ppa with a potentially unstable one or sandbox cmake which will require more effort
<shadeslayer> and then if the unstable cmake breaks a build for someone ... then he will have a broken build for a fair amount of time untill he : a) rolls back to stable cmake in which case the developer can't contribute to kf5
<shadeslayer> b) we patch the cmake package, which creates more work
<BluesKaj>  is the "audio and video settings" section in multimedia just phonon rename?
<shadeslayer> yes
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: you are not reading me
<apachelogger> this can happen with *any* release of cmake
<apachelogger> pre-release, release, snapshot, whatever
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: but the potential to break in a RC is higher?
<apachelogger> no
<apachelogger> new versions have potential to break
<apachelogger> it does not matter what name stamp you put on it
<apachelogger> so this is a pointless discussion
<apachelogger> if you feel that the risk is too big, then change the prefix in cmake's rules
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: can you upload https://launchpad.net/~rohangarg/+archive/kde-extra/+files/plasma-widget-fastuserswitch_0.3.2-0ubuntu1.dsc
 * smartboyhw has a new PPA specifically for ARM builds \o.
<smartboyhw> \o/
<smartboyhw> lordievader, got anytime to help test 12.04.3 images?
<lordievader> smartboyhw: No sorry, I'm at my parents house.
<smartboyhw> lordievader, oh:(
<Riddell> afternoon
<Riddell> sigh trains broken I got stuck half way across the country :(
<smartboyhw> Riddell, oh:(
<smartboyhw> It's time to test the 12.04.3 images BTQ
<Riddell> smartboyhw: how's 12.04.3 looking?
<smartboyhw> *BTW
<smartboyhw> Riddell, I have a lot of flavours to test for
<smartboyhw> And Kubuntu will come last (since it relatively has more people:P)
<smartboyhw> I will test tmr
<smartboyhw> if needed
<smartboyhw> But not today
<Riddell> yep, I'll get onto it shortly
<shadeslayer> Riddell: already tested i386
<Riddell> shadeslayer: looking good?
<shadeslayer> Riddell: yes :)
<Riddell> awooga
<smartboyhw> awooga
<smartboyhw> Riddell, how is the Kubuntu 12.04.3 Release notes going?
<shadeslayer> Riddell: can you plz also upload that package that I mentioned earlier? :D
<shadeslayer> ScottK: uhm KTP now in unapproved for a week now :(
<lordievader> Good evening.
<Noskcaj> Can someone look at the FTBFS for https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ktp-call-ui/0.6.3-1ubuntu1 ? i'm too crippled to fix it for saucy
<ScottK> Should have test built before upload.
<Riddell> hmm,it doesn't look like I'm going to be able to do much 12.04.3 tests
<Riddell> /build/buildd/ktp-call-ui-0.6.3/libqtf/qtf.cpp:22:53: fatal error: telepathy-farstream/telepathy-farstream.h: No such file or directory
<Riddell> oh he left
#kubuntu-devel 2013-08-22
<Impossible> hi
<smartboyhw> OK, testing day for Kubuntu (after this, Xubuntu alternates and Mythbuntu)
 * smartboyhw will come back to test Kubuntu 12.04.3 amd64 alternate
<Noskcaj> Something broke in ktp. can someone take a look? https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ktp-call-ui/0.6.3-1ubuntu1/
<soee> good morning
<jussi> is there a way to make apt automatically install suggested packages? or ask you about them, instead of just telling?
<valorie> I think it's --install-recommends
<jussi> valorie: no, that is enabled already by default. I am talking about suggested packages
<valorie> ok
<yofel> jussi: sure there is
<yofel> --install-suggests
<yofel>            Consider suggested packages as a dependency for installing. Configuration Item: APT::Install-Suggests.
<valorie> haha, just found: http://askubuntu.com/questions/117635/how-to-install-suggested-packages-in-apt-get
<valorie> BUT: --install-suggests installs the recommendations, and all *their* recommendations
<valorie> could be lotsa packages
<yofel> it will be a lot, recommends are recursive too, but it's simply not that much
<lordievader> Good morning.
<kubotu> ::workspace-bugs:: [1214668] No login sound on Kubuntu 13.10 with KDE 4.11 @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1214668 (by Marco Parillo)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1214668 in kde-workspace (Ubuntu) "No login sound on Kubuntu 13.10 with KDE 4.11" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<smartboyhw> !testers | PLEASE test the 12.04.3 images at http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/301/builds
<BluesKaj> Hi all
<soee> hiho
<soee> smartboyhw, didn't work
<smartboyhw> soee, WHAT?
<smartboyhw> Oh
<soee> yes
<smartboyhw> !testers
<ubottu> Help is needed in #kubuntu-devel. Please ping Riddell, yofel, soee, Tm_T, shadeslayer, BluesKaj, James147, smartboyhw, Quintasan, lordievader, shrini, tester56 for information.
<smartboyhw> ^ Please test the 12.04.3 images
<shadeslayer> smartboyhw: I did
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer, the alternates also?
<shadeslayer> :S
 * shadeslayer has never used the alternate ISO's
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer, yes, they exist for amd64, sigh
<smartboyhw> and i386
<smartboyhw> (Actually I'm saying 12.04(
<shadeslayer> fine
<BluesKaj> what's the ping all about ?
<shadeslayer> QA is boring work 
<smartboyhw> BluesKaj, 12.04.3 image testing
<BluesKaj> not me 
<shadeslayer> I wish we couldm automate away this stuff :<
 * smartboyhw agrees
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer, and anyways you completed only 2 out of the 7 testcases
<shadeslayer> smartboyhw: yes, because it was boring and monotonus
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer, LOL
<shadeslayer> unfunny
<kubotu> ::workspace-bugs:: [1214668] No login sound on Kubuntu 13.10 with KDE 4.11 @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1214668 (by Marco Parillo)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1214668 in kde-workspace (Ubuntu) "No login sound on Kubuntu 13.10 with KDE 4.11" [Undecided,Invalid]
<soee> the no logoin sound i can confirm
<smartboyhw> Uh oh:(
<BluesKaj> never noticed , always turn those sounds off , annoying to me 
<soee> BluesKaj, true :D
<BluesKaj> soee, did you ever get your audio issue solved ?
<BluesKaj> just curious
<soee> BluesKaj, the one with nvidia hdmi ?
<BluesKaj> soee, I think so , yes
<BluesKaj> it was a while ago...my memory isn't so great
<soee> BluesKaj, partially, now i have only problem when Skype shows some notification than if for example playing Yutube video the voice is played like its speed would be set to x2 :)
<BluesKaj> sorry , I don't understand
<BluesKaj> BBL
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer, no need to do the amd64 alternate, I will do it:P
<shadeslayer> smartboyhw: already doing it
<shadeslayer> smartboyhw: I'm doing the auto partitionining one
<shadeslayer> can you do the manual partitioning stuff?
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer, sure
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer, auto partition is another thing, you seem to be doing entire disk
<shadeslayer> ah hmm
<shadeslayer> yes
<shadeslayer> well this pointless 
<shadeslayer> smartboyhw: k doing i386 then
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer, sure.
<shadeslayer> smartboyhw: does encrypted setup work for you on amd64?
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer, NO.
<shadeslayer> because I don't think it does on i386
<smartboyhw> Uh hum
<shadeslayer> keeps going back to "Setup partitions" after you write changes to the disk?>
<smartboyhw> Yes
<shadeslayer> yeah, can you report a bug?
<smartboyhw> Unfortunately, it seems that doesn't happen in Ubuntu alternates (they passed)
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer, why you can't?
<shadeslayer> smartboyhw: I'm running the tests on a server ontop of kvm
<shadeslayer> and the alternate images don't detect the network
<shadeslayer> so can't run ubuntu-bug
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer, me doesn't either
<smartboyhw> I'm on Virtualbox
<smartboyhw> :P
<shadeslayer> bah :/
<shadeslayer> smartboyhw: try changing the network driver in VBox?
<shadeslayer> and try virtio-net
<shadeslayer> IIRC that should work
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer, do you have http://imagebin.org/268366 ?
<shadeslayer> tesd
<shadeslayer> *yes
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer, mark all as fail.
<smartboyhw> I think:P
 * smartboyhw has to ask still
<shadeslayer> no
<shadeslayer> you just press Yes
<shadeslayer> and it'll work
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer, dunno, Xubuntu are all holding it off (they might not release it with that)
<shadeslayer> oh, well, I pressed yes, and it worked I think
<shadeslayer> yep worked
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer, it worked
<smartboyhw> But I think I needed to further ask
<lordievader> smartboyhw: Got the same error here with the i386 alternate (OEM)
<smartboyhw> lordievader, as expected
<shadeslayer> I don't think it's an error
 * smartboyhw doesn't too..
<shadeslayer> mh
<jussi> Jussi,
<jussi> The shirts are in our warehouse and going to the embroiderer.
<jussi> ^^^ this is good :)
<BluesKaj> embroiderey ?
<jussi> BluesKaj: yes, for the Kubuntu logo
<Riddell> hi
<Riddell> how's the testing?
<Riddell> hmm more needing done
<smartboyhw> Riddell, we have a problem with encrpytion
<smartboyhw> It failed ruthlessly
<Riddell> wibble
<Riddell> what sort of encryption?
<Riddell> ubuntu affected?
<smartboyhw> Riddell, LVM
<smartboyhw> Ubuntu seemingly not affected
<BluesKaj> jussi, ahh , fancy :)
<Riddell> smartboyhw: alternate?
<BluesKaj> probly don't make those kubuntu shirts in my size anyway :(
<smartboyhw> Riddell, alternate.
<smartboyhw> Riddell, we also have http://imagebin.org/268366 (which appears everywhere and we decided to ignore)
<smartboyhw> Even Xubuntu:P
<Riddell> um, that's quite nasty no?
<smartboyhw> Riddell, yeah
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer, reporting bug
<shadeslayer> smartboyhw: cool
<shadeslayer> I wonder if VBox can pass do fake keyboard events
<shadeslayer> then I can basically automate all of thos :P
<shadeslayer> *this
<shadeslayer> and we can concentrate on more awesome stuff
<smartboyhw> It failed! http://www.indiegogo.com/projects/ubuntu-edge
<shadeslayer> not surprised I am
<Riddell> a shame
<Riddell> failed is relative though, they can still go to manufacturers and say it's the most successful crowd sourcing ever and there's at least x thousand people willing to pay above market price
<Tm_T> Riddell: well I'd say the price they were asking for the phone isn't above market price
<Tm_T> pretty much in line with flagship phone prices
<Riddell> 10 times what my phone cost :)
<smartboyhw> Riddell, shadeslayer I bought a new phone today:P
<shadeslayer> cool :)
<smartboyhw> Very new, the salesman said it just came out for less than a week:O
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer, Bug 1214518
<ubottu> Error: Launchpad bug 1214518 could not be found
<smartboyhw> Oops
<smartboyhw> Bug 1215418
<ubottu> bug 1215418 in debian-installer (Ubuntu) "Guided install with KVM and encryption failed in Kubuntu 12.04.3 pre-release alternate image" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1215418
<smartboyhw> Yes that.
<shadeslayer> sounds super expensive
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer, not really, under $300 USD for sure
<shadeslayer> smartboyhw: which one?
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer, Samsung Galaxy ACE 3
<smartboyhw> With Android 4.2.2
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer, can you confirm that bug?
<smartboyhw> Oh you did:P
<shadeslayer> :)
<smartboyhw> Make sure you mark the result as failed (for encryption)
<shadeslayer> already did
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer, good
 * shadeslayer doesn't particularly like Samsung phones
<smartboyhw> We are releasing the image with that, right?
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer, what do you like then?
<smartboyhw> Samsung is the KING here;P
<shadeslayer> smartboyhw: HTC, I have a HTC One X, still works, my HTC Desire recently died after being through 2 owners over the last 32 months
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer, HTC
<smartboyhw> I am sometimes called HTC at school
<smartboyhw> (Howard the Coward)...
<shadeslayer> though I can probably get the Mobo repaired and it'll work
<shadeslayer> lol?
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer, LMAO rather
<ScottK> Fun: http://mjg59.dreamwidth.org/27327.html
<smartboyhw> ScottK, Mir team has proposed a fix
<ScottK> It was irresponsible to land it in the archive with a known security vulnerability like that.
<apachelogger> uhm
<shadeslayer> curious, but has anyone faked key events in VBox?
<shadeslayer> there's some documentation online but that's for their SDK, nothing that be done via the command line
<apachelogger> ScottK: can we get such a feature as well please?
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: wah?
<apachelogger> also stop using vbox :P
<shadeslayer> why :(
<apachelogger> cuz oracle
 * shadeslayer is fine with the OSE version
<apachelogger> yes, that takes the oracle out of it
<shadeslayer> nope, but VBox is most certainly faster than kvm
<shadeslayer> or qemu
<shadeslayer> qemu takes *ages* to boot
<apachelogger> wut?
<apachelogger> get proper hardware then
<shadeslayer> -.-
<apachelogger> anyway, I still do not know what you meant
<smartboyhw> Riddell, ScottK shadeslayer : So we are still releasing the alternates even with the encrpytion problem?
<shadeslayer> I wouldn't
<smartboyhw> Riddell, ScottK your call, I and shadeslayer failed the encryption ones.
<shadeslayer> can't someone who knows d-i stuff look into it?
 * smartboyhw doesn't
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer, am asking in #ubuntu-release if they can fix
<smartboyhw> Eh, most of the desktop ones aren't completed.
<smartboyhw> ALL ALTERNATE TESTERS: Please add Bug 1215453 to your results
<ubottu> bug 1215453 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "No Kernel Modules were found" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1215453
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer, lordievader monkeyjuice ^
<lordievader> Hmm my oem install seems to have frozen on updating grub... :(
<smartboyhw> lordievader, :O
 * smartboyhw didn't have THAT bug.
<lordievader> It might be that Vbox reads the iso out of memory (tmpfs).
<smartboyhw> WARNING: possible respin of 12.04.3 alternates..
<lordievader> Lovely...
<shadeslayer> xnox: can you also have a look at the encrypted partman bug?
<shadeslayer> xnox: bug 1215418
<ubottu> bug 1215418 in debian-installer (Ubuntu) "Guided install with KVM and encryption failed in Kubuntu 12.04.3 pre-release alternate image" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1215418
<xnox> shadeslayer: no, as I believe alternate cd is borked. The udebs & debs don't match the running kernel. Thus the kubuntu-meta needs an upload & alternate cd needs a respin. See merge proposals on bug 1215453
<ubottu> bug 1215453 in xubuntu-meta (Ubuntu) "No Kernel Modules were found" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1215453
<shadeslayer> yes I saw that
<shadeslayer> would that also fix the encryption bug?
<xnox> shadeslayer: i don't see how encrypted install of alternate cd can work, without loading device-mapper and crypto modules =)
<xnox> shadeslayer: I don't know, but at the moment encryption doesn't have a chance at working off that cd.
<shadeslayer> oh ... I was told it worked in the ubuntu CD
<Riddell> did p:~xnox/ubuntu-seeds/fix-kernels-precise-xubuntu  go into xubuntu seed? I can't see the merge proposal
<Riddell> ah this is a cleaner merge into kubuntu :) https://code.launchpad.net/~xnox/ubuntu-seeds/fix-kernels-precise-kubuntu/+merge/181578
<Riddell> xnox: merged thanks
<xnox> Riddell: yeah, launchpad was very insistent that i merge all braches against kubuntu.precise.
<xnox> Riddell: i have no idea how to upload kubuntu-meta, can you do that?
<Riddell> xnox: yep
<xnox> Riddell: thanks.
<xnox> Riddell: ditto xubuntu, but no idea how to do thsoe.
<Riddell> smartboyhw: able to do that or find someone who can?
<xnox> smartboyhw: https://code.launchpad.net/~xnox/ubuntu-seeds/fix-kernels-precise-xubuntu/+merge/181586
<smartboyhw> Riddell, I will get knome
<smartboyhw> Have to do it in #ubuntu-quality, Xubuntu is having a meeting to decide the fate of Mir in them
<Riddell> xnox: kubuntu-meta says "No changes found", are you sure it needs an update?
<xnox> Riddell: no idea. something, somewhere should trigger updates such that when building the image the correct kernel modules are pulled in.
 * xnox ponders was it d-i upload.
 * xnox goes to ask kernel guyes.
<smartboyhw> Riddell, xnox Xubuntu will be delayed a bit
<smartboyhw> Even the project lead himself doesn't have commit rights, sigh
 * smartboyhw emits blood
<Riddell> um
<Riddell> smartboyhw: is it ubuntu-core-dev? I can do that
 * smartboyhw checks
<smartboyhw> Riddell, yes
<smartboyhw> Riddell, please merge then:P
<Riddell> smartboyhw, xnox: xubuntu merged
<smartboyhw> Riddell, great thanks
<xnox> Riddell: http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/seeds/kubuntu.precise/installer seems to have been updated. Respin alternate and check what kernels it gets? it's a borked image at the moment so it can't get worse =)
<Riddell> kubuntu and xubuntu alternates rebuilding
<Riddell> thanks xnox 
<xnox> that's quick.
<smartboyhw> !testers | Please test the alternate images AGAIN
<ubottu> Please test the alternate images AGAIN: Help is needed in #kubuntu-devel. Please ping Riddell, yofel, soee, Tm_T, shadeslayer, BluesKaj, James147, smartboyhw, Quintasan, lordievader, shrini, tester56 for information.
<shadeslayer> uff
 * smartboyhw can't, sorry
<smartboyhw> I need to sleep soon.
<shadeslayer> ok
<shadeslayer> I just had pizza
<shadeslayer> so I'm well fed and not cranku
<shadeslayer> *cranky
<mikhas> but now you're tired and not fit for work
<shadeslayer> not really, I'm much better post food
<smartboyhw> Food = protein, carbohydrates and lipid = energy
<shadeslayer> smartboyhw: xnox also fixed the encryption issue
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer, \o/
<smartboyhw> AWESOME
 * smartboyhw hugs xnox 
<xnox> shadeslayer: excellent.
<shadeslayer> smartboyhw: as a vegetarian, I don't get alot of protien
<shadeslayer> or well, the Indian vegetarian diet doesn't have alot of protien
<shadeslayer> mostly for lentils/pulses , but that's about it
<shadeslayer> s/for/from/
<kubotu> shadeslayer meant: "mostly from lentils/pulses , but that's about it"
<smartboyhw> ;O
<Riddell> I need to go out for about 3 hours, sorry about that
<Riddell> amd64 desktop needs some more love and alternates need all tests done
<Riddell> call me if problems
<shadeslayer> oh
<shadeslayer> you already did the tests?
<shadeslayer> my alternate test just finished :<
<shadeslayer> so slow
<lordievader> Ugh I was just finished with alternate testing. When would/should 12.04.3 be released?
<Quintasan> Yes
<Quintasan> Finally back from "vacations"
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: seen JT?
<shadeslayer> not really
<shadeslayer> I wished him on G+ and he +1'd my post
<shadeslayer> so he's still alive
<Quintasan> k
<Riddell> hi
<Riddell> how's it going?
<Riddell> still need tests doing
 * Riddell cracks on
<Noskcaj> Riddell, I broke something, but can't fix due to a lack of kubuntu. https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ktp-call-ui/0.6.3-1ubuntu1/
<Riddell> you broke kubuntu without even having kubuntu installed?!
<Quintasan> Noskcaj: >#include <telepathy-farstream/telepathy-farstream.h>
<Quintasan> Missing development headers I guess
<Quintasan> Actually, I should update it in Debian and request a sync
<Quintasan> We don't have much delta from Debian, do we?
<Riddell> Quintasan: Noskcaj was doing syncs
<Riddell> but because debian messed up the .orig with a funny tar in git thing it was fake syncs
<Riddell> Noskcaj: I had to fix your other one too, the files had moved between binary packages
<Noskcaj> ok. thanks. I really need to get a computer that can run VMs well enough to test this stuff
<Riddell> Noskcaj: you can ask me to set up ec2s (or shadeslayer I think)
<Riddell> Noskcaj: but why not just run it locally?
<Noskcaj> I've got a case mod i'm partway through that will have all the VMs when it's done. And because i prefer xubuntu and can (just) run the installer in a VM with it
<Noskcaj> And my gaming PC is windows
<Riddell> hi littlegirl 
<littlegirl> Hey there. (:
<littlegirl> Maybe you know the answer to the question I just posed in #kubuntu. (:
<Riddell> littlegirl: mine just has:
<Riddell> nameserver 127.0.0.1
<Riddell> search lan
<Riddell> dns is managed by resolvconf I think
<ScottK> Actually dnsmasque
<ScottK> Or something close to that.
<littlegirl> Yeah, I get the impression we don't use it any more and that the nameserver info has to be in /etc/network/interfaces but I'm trying to come up with a one-line command a new user can use to find out what their nameserver is, and I know the information is in my resolv.conf, but I'm not sure if that was there when I first installed Kubuntu. (:
<ScottK> It's a relatively recent change.
<Riddell> route  will tell you
<Riddell> well that'll tell you the gateway
<Riddell> but that's also the dns server on my home setups
<ScottK> It's dnsmasq
<littlegirl> Mine, too. Is that as it should be?
<littlegirl> I can just tell users to use the gateway as the nameserver, but would that be telling them the correct thing to do?
 * littlegirl is updating her Static IP page.
<Riddell> if you just want a random dns server go for 8.8.8.8
<littlegirl> I'm trying to come up with the proper way to tell users what information needs to go into /etc/network/interfaces to set up a static IP, and part of that is knowing what the bits needed by that file are. I'd like to give them solid information, so I'm not sure 8.8.8.8 would be a good idea. (:
<littlegirl> Here's what I've got so far: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6015549/
<Riddell> it's a pretty good dns server https://developers.google.com/speed/public-dns/
<littlegirl> If the gateway can always be used in the dns-nameservers line of the /etc/network/interfaces file, then I'm almost done and can just flesh out the explanation and the steps to take. (:
<littlegirl> Oh, it's real! LOL
<littlegirl> Interesting! Is that recommended rather than using your internet provider's DNS server(s)?
<Riddell> it's easier to remember :)
<littlegirl> Heh, that's true. Well, I'll put a note in the page suggesting that people might want to try it, but I'll probably recommend that they try the gateway first. I was hoping there was a command line incantation to ferret out the internet provider's DNS server from a fresh installation of Kubuntu. (:
<littlegirl> I wonder how many people realize how difficult it is to take a complex topic and attempt to reduce it to simple concepts to make an easy to use document that provides enough information to get the job done without overwhelming the user with too much information which is surely aavailable elsewhere. (:
<yofel> [12078.076124] pinentry[15285]: segfault at ffffffe302e30306 ip 00007fb03c605e49 sp 00007fffd8819468 error 5 in libQtCore.so.4.8.4[7fb03c547000+2d4000]
<yofel> o.O
<Riddell> yofel: mm it's been breaking for me
<Riddell> images all good for me
 * Riddell snoozes
#kubuntu-devel 2013-08-23
<smartboyhw> Riddell, I'm currently fixing Noskcaj's problem here
 * smartboyhw blames Noskcaj for not test-building
<smartboyhw> And using Xubuntu is NOT an excuse (when you can actually run it under Xubuntu)
<smartboyhw> Riddell, shadeslayer: Can you explain why we use telepathy-farstream 0.4?
<smartboyhw> I mean, for ktp-call-ui
<smartboyhw> It builds with 0.6
<smartboyhw> maybe I should ask Noskcaj later, he made that
<smartboyhw> Noskcaj, why is there a telepathy-farstream-0.4 patch?
<Noskcaj> smartboyhw, idk
<smartboyhw> Noskcaj, wait, it's included in your upload
<Noskcaj> smartboyhw, I barely remember merging it
<smartboyhw> Noskcaj, who merged it?
<Noskcaj> pitti
<smartboyhw> Noskcaj, why does the changelog say it's you?
<smartboyhw> And the patch is provided by Laney
<Noskcaj> i mean, i merged it, pitti sponsored, and idk about laney
<Noskcaj> i have to go
 * smartboyhw checks logs, sigh
<smartboyhw> Foundit
<smartboyhw> Hmm
<Riddell> smartboyhw: nope if that's added by debian I'd wonder what's what on there
<smartboyhw> Riddell, it's added by Laney it seems
<smartboyhw> But obviously I can now install it, keeping gstreamer-0.10 WITHOUT the patch
<soee> good morning
<vHanda> shadeslayer: https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=321139#c9
<ubottu> KDE bug 321139 in filewatch "Polkit dialog not explicit enough when trying to raise filewatch limit" [Wishlist,Confirmed]
<vHanda> The inotify limit isn't enough?
<yofel> $ cat /etc/sysctl.d/30-nepomuk-inotify-limit.conf 
<yofel> fs.inotify.max_user_watches = 524288
<yofel> should be enough, shouldn't it?
<vHanda> It should be. I'll ask them to provide the additional info
<valorie> vHanda: I just sent a guy from #kde to #nepomuk-kde for help
<vHanda> yeah. I just read that on #kde
<valorie> cool
<lordievader> Good morning.
* smartboyhw changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu - Friendly Computing | https://trello.com/kubuntu | https://notes.kde.org/p/kubuntu-ninjas 4.11.0 saucy/archive raring/backports precise/ninjas| 13.10 Alpha 2 released | 13.10 milestoned bugs tagged Kubuntu http://goo.gl/vHRjj | Kubuntu 12.04.3 still NOT yet released
<smartboyhw> Well, stupid Wubi ^
<yofel> not only wubi, my LXC containers that I updated yesterday also say 12.04.3
<yofel> releasing only counts for the images anyway
<smartboyhw> yofel, no, I mean it's Wubi who's delaying the release:P
<lordievader> My server also says 12.04.3.
<yofel> oh that, who cares about wubi?
<lordievader> But anyways all of the images are marked ready, so what else can we do but wait?
<smartboyhw> They fix it in US evening, that the Release Team has to sleep
<yofel> though in precise it actually still works I think
 * smartboyhw never did a successful installation using Wubi
<yofel> I did, I never saw the installer but it somehow installed successfully
<shadeslayer> smartboyhw: that's because ktp call ui doesn't support gstreamer 1.0 yet
<shadeslayer> smartboyhw: and farstream 1.0 only supports gstreamer 1.0
<shadeslayer> farstream 0.4 supports gst 0.10 which is why we have that patch
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer, are you guys working on making it work?
<shadeslayer> not me
<shadeslayer> but I believe someone might be
<shadeslayer> The idea was to first port qgst then ktp-call-ui
<shadeslayer> smartboyhw: either way, it's not like gst 0.10 is deprecated
<shadeslayer> it still gets updates
<smartboyhw> I got a KDE dev account now (due to that I'm working in a new project KCountries)
<smartboyhw> KCountries = introducing people to different countries
<smartboyhw> That's a wiki app:P
<lordievader> smartboyhw: Nice, congratulations.
<shadeslayer> :S
<shadeslayer> Noskcaj dropped a vital patch
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer, well, there's a fix in my packaging-staging-2 ppa
<smartboyhw> if you would upload it
<shadeslayer> okay
<shadeslayer> link to dsc?
<smartboyhw> HELL, wait
<smartboyhw> I added an extra .0:O
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer, https://launchpad.net/~smartboyhw/+archive/packaging-staging-4/+files/ktp-call-ui_0.6.3-1ubuntu2.dsc
<smartboyhw> Packaging staging 4;P
<shadeslayer> @_@
<shadeslayer> why don't you use PPA
<shadeslayer> ~ppa1
<smartboyhw> Because I would rather like them when that's used for ppa only
 * smartboyhw rather wants to waste my time then reviewer time
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<ovidiu-florin> hello world
<ovidiu-florin> does kubuntu use systemd? if not, will it?
<smartboyhw> Now in Konversation!
<shadeslayer> ovidiu-florin: uhm, we can't say
<shadeslayer> ovidiu-florin: the need for systemd *might* arise when we switch to wayland
<shadeslayer> and we will discuss it when the need arises :)
<ovidiu-florin> if I may, if you would only discuss it if the need arises, then why not just stick with xorg, since wayland can be considered as not really necessary?
<shadeslayer> how is it not really necessary o_o
<ovidiu-florin> the same I could say about systemd
<shadeslayer> how so?
<yofel> not really, kwin will switch to wayland, so we know we have to look at it
<shadeslayer> if wayland really needs it then we'll have to make it work?
<shadeslayer> and what yofel said
<ovidiu-florin> I didn't dissagree with that
<yofel> so far I don't see that we will need systemd
<yofel> upstart works fine and I don't see how kde requires systemd
<ovidiu-florin> I just said that unless wayland needs it, you won't consider systemd?
<yofel> we do use parts of systemd like logind already as that's used by kde
<shadeslayer> ^^
<yofel> systemd itself is so far not needed
<yofel> it's not really an option currently anyway, as ubuntu only support upstart
<yofel> *supports
<ovidiu-florin> ok, I understand now
<shadeslayer> moment, finding link
<shadeslayer> https://dvdhrm.wordpress.com/2013/07/08/thoughts-on-linux-system-compositors/
<shadeslayer> had a conversation with Martin a week or two ago and he gave me that link
<shadeslayer> and said Wayland might need systemd / logind
<shadeslayer> <quote> At the moment it doesn't matter, because the required components (wlsystemc) do not exist yet. </quote>
<shadeslayer> so once wlsystemc gets implemented, we will know whether we need systemd , logind or both
<yofel> "In fact, if logind becomes the central session manager, the concept of a system compositor will be dead and buried"
<yofel> tell that MIR ^^
<shadeslayer> :D
<yofel> nice read, thanks
<BluesKaj> I hear talk by arch users about systemd being so wonderful and fast boot times etc. It is fast, but after installing arch running it was anticlimactic , very stable and for some reason , boring . The attitude in their chatrooms was juvenile and silly, not conducive to learning more about the OS
<yofel> did arch ever use upstart? In my experiements with systemd it was fast for sure, but not really any faster than upstart once you had a sufficient amount of services installed
<shadeslayer> ^
<ovidiu-florin> BluesKaj: that's the general attitude thowards anything in #archlinux
<ovidiu-florin> I only go there as a last resort
<BluesKaj> ovidiu-florin, it's unfortunate that their chats are dominated by smug, arrogant and childish members :(
<ovidiu-florin> they are not all like that, but most of them are
<ovidiu-florin> that's why I mostly hang out in #archlinux.ro
<ovidiu-florin> local channel
<BluesKaj> right
<shadeslayer> smartboyhw: your fix is wrong btw
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer: oh?
<shadeslayer> !find telepathy-glib/channel.h saucy
<ubottu> File telepathy-glib/channel.h found in libtelepathy-glib-dev
<shadeslayer> smartboyhw: yes, we don't want to build with farstream 1.0
<smartboyhw> mmm?
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer: oh
<shadeslayer> dafuq?
<smartboyhw> !?
<shadeslayer> smartboyhw: think about how to fix it
<shadeslayer> I have a workaround
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer: What farstream version do you want then?
<shadeslayer> libtelepathy-farstream-0.4-dev
<smartboyhw> What?
<smartboyhw> I thought the patch and the debian/control works
 * smartboyhw doesn't understand
<shadeslayer> it works, but it's wrong
<shadeslayer> smartboyhw: try fixing the problem without modifying the build depends
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer: :O
 * smartboyhw doesn't have time for this then, sorru
<smartboyhw> &sorry
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer: I just have a think of it, does that involve symlinks?
<shadeslayer> no
<smartboyhw> install files?
<shadeslayer> no
<shadeslayer> stop guessing :P
<shadeslayer> look at the diff :)
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer: LOL
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer: eh, where is it?
 * smartboyhw still sees -1ubuntu1 in Launchpad
<shadeslayer> I didn't upload it
<shadeslayer> still playing with the package
<shadeslayer> trying to figure out a better way to fix
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer: Eh, where's the diff?
<shadeslayer> https://launchpadlibrarian.net/148074060/ktp-call-ui_0.6.3-0ubuntu1_0.6.3-1ubuntu1.diff.gz
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer: 
<smartboyhw> +CMAKE_FLAGS := \
<smartboyhw> +    -DTP_FARSTREAM_INCLUDE_DIRS=/usr/include/telepathy-1.0 \
<smartboyhw> ?
<shadeslayer> bingo
<smartboyhw> :O
<smartboyhw> Wow
 * smartboyhw likse CMAKE flags:P
<shadeslayer> if you drop that flag, it works
<shadeslayer> but if I change it to /usr/include/telepathy-1.0-compat it fails
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer: oh
<shadeslayer> hm
<shadeslayer> smartboyhw: le fixed https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ktp-call-ui/0.6.3-1ubuntu2
<shadeslayer> https://launchpadlibrarian.net/148242575/ktp-call-ui_0.6.3-1ubuntu1_0.6.3-1ubuntu2.diff.gz < incase you want to see how I fixed it
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer: \o/
<shadeslayer> I am unsure why debian explicitly defines those variables
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer: better contact Debian for that.
<shadeslayer> can't create a sid pbuilder :M
<shadeslayer> :S
<shadeslayer> yofel: E: Release signed by unknown key (key id 8B48AD6246925553)
<shadeslayer> why the heck is that happening o_o
<yofel> wrong keyring
<yofel> ?
<smartboyhw> :O
<shadeslayer> well, I'm using the pbuilderrc that all of us use
<shadeslayer> with the ninjas modificatiosn
<yofel> shadeslayer: http://paste.kde.org/pcaf4cab7/ line 95 ff
<yofel> uh, I use my own one ^^
<shadeslayer> asame thing
<shadeslayer> hm
<yofel> *shrug*
<yofel> I: Valid Release signature (key id A1BD8E9D78F7FE5C3E65D8AF8B48AD6246925553)
<shadeslayer> wait
<shadeslayer> yofel: which release is that?
<shadeslayer> because I'm trying to make a sid pbuilder]
<yofel> I'm on saucy and tried to make sid i386
<shadeslayer> ololol
<shadeslayer> I moved  "${DEBOOTSTRAPOPTS[@]}" to the top ( it was at the bottom )
<shadeslayer> and it worked -.-
<smartboyhw> HEH
<yofel> ah, it's probably setting the wrong keyring in there ^^
<shadeslayer> probably
<yofel> forget probably, /usr/share/pbuilder/pbuilderrc line 91
<shadeslayer> -.-
<smartboyhw> yofel: shadeslayer: So, looking at the Tanglu wiki, you only got 3 people working?:O
<shadeslayer> yeah
<shadeslayer> and I don't work
<shadeslayer> haven't done anything lately
<yofel> make that 1.5, ximion is 1, shadeslayer is 0.2, I am 0.3
<shadeslayer> :P
<smartboyhw> Uh
<yofel> well, add +0.1 for dantti
<shadeslayer> I have no fricking idea why live build isn't working
<shadeslayer> okay well, I might, but I have no idea how to fix it
 * smartboyhw is amazed that you can make contributor amounts down to 0.1 when there's 4 people:O
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer: What's the prob? 
<yofel> also, we're talking in the wrong channel really ^^
<smartboyhw> Yeah, you realized that. 
<smartboyhw> !ot | shadeslayer yofel smartboyhw
<ubottu> shadeslayer yofel smartboyhw: #kubuntu-devel is the development channel for Kubuntu, please use #kubuntu for support questions and #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks
<smartboyhw> LOL LOL
<yofel> ^^
<shadeslayer> the build works fine without the extra cmake variable
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer: \o/
<shadeslayer> in debian sid
<smartboyhw> Oh
<shadeslayer> lol, I forgot to remove the template lines
<shadeslayer> :(
<shadeslayer> http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=720578
<ubottu> Debian bug 720578 in ktp-call-ui "ktp-call-ui has useless extra cmake arguments in debian/rules" [Normal,Open]
<smartboyhw> hah
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer: fault!
<shadeslayer> :)
<shadeslayer> yofel: what do you make of http://paste.kde.org/p6e16f79d/
<shadeslayer> I have no idea what's trying to gain su privilliges with the user shadesla since I don't have that user :S
<smartboyhw> LOL
<yofel> shadeslayer: @_@
<shadeslayer> yofel: ??
<yofel> first time I see that..
 * shadeslayer installs rkhunter and chkrootkit
<shadeslayer> O_O
<shadeslayer> Searching for Suckit rootkit...                             Warning: /sbin/init INFECTED
<smartboyhw> O-O
<shadeslayer> apparently a false positive
<shadeslayer> smartboyhw: yofel do you have a /dev/.initramfs ?
<yofel> yes
<shadeslayer> or a /dev/.udev/rules.d/root.rules
<yofel> dito
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer: I have also
<smartboyhw> Both files
<shadeslayer> cool
<shadeslayer> *looks* like I'm safe :)
<blaze> hello, i need someone to test the issue
<blaze> qtdesigner runs akonadi server on it's start
<blaze> how to reproduce: 1) run "akonadictl stop" 2) run "designer-qt4" 3) find akonadi among the running processes
<seaLne> does anyone happen to know is there a way to deactivate my ubuntu.com/kubuntu.org address, it makes it hard for me to properly handle spam
<seaLne> i can't see anything obvious in launchpad
<ScottK> seaLne: I'd ask on #launchpad.
<seaLne> not sure if you are supposed to be able to do it through launchpad or some other way
#kubuntu-devel 2013-08-24
<lordievader> Good afternoon.
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
 * smartboyhw goes for some website update work for 12.04.3
* smartboyhw changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu - Friendly Computing | https://trello.com/kubuntu | https://notes.kde.org/p/kubuntu-ninjas 4.11.0 saucy/archive raring/backports precise/ninjas| 13.10 Alpha 2 and 12.04.3 released | 13.10 milestoned bugs tagged Kubuntu http://goo.gl/vHRjj
<smartboyhw> DONE
<smartboyhw> yofel, can you give me your pbuilderrc that you pasted yesterday? The link expired
<yofel> smartboyhw: http://paste.kde.org/pc9359ab0
<smartboyhw> yofel,  Can't branch? #Get our magical hook: bzr branch lp:~kubuntu-members/pbuilder/pbuilder-hooks
<yofel> oh, that was re-owned
<yofel> ~kubuntu-packagers/pbuilder/pbuilder-hooks
<yofel> please update the wiki page if you have time
<debfx> yofel: what do you think about dropping kubuntu_38_revert_fix_jit_crash.diff in qt4-x11/raring? I have a reported case where it seems to randomly crash plasma-desktop from time to time.
<yofel> debfx: that's the one that's removed in saucy, right? If yes then that should be done indeed
 * yofel totally forgot about it -.-
<debfx> yes
<debfx> ok, I'll prepare a version for raring-proposed
<debfx> I wonder what to put in Regression Potential ^^
<kubotu> ::qt-bugs:: [1200523] Some of the kubuntu patches break plasma @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1200523 (by karaluh)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1200523 in KDE Base Workspace "Some of the kubuntu patches break plasma" [High,Confirmed]
<debfx> ScottK: there is a qt upload in the raring-proposed queue for your reviewing pleasure :)
<ScottK> debfx: Needs test case, etc in the bug.
<debfx> ScottK: it's not enough what I added?
 * ScottK looks again.
<ScottK> Also, can you look at the status of Bug #1180067.  We had it fixed in raring once, but had to revert it and it was fixed differently in saucy.
<ubottu> bug 1180067 in qt4-x11 (Ubuntu Raring) "No icons on buttons" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1180067
<ScottK> Yes.  It's fine.
 * debfx has had bad experience with including multiple fixes in a SRU
<ScottK> OK.
<ScottK> debfx: Accepted.
<debfx> thanks
<ScottK> It would be nice to do the other one after this one.
<soee> what is the predicted year/date for first releases of KDE 5 ?
<smartboyhw> soee, you mean, KF5?
<smartboyhw> And first of all, there is no KDE 4
<smartboyhw> or KDE5
<soee> smartboyhw, yes 
<smartboyhw> Since KDE is a community:P
<smartboyhw> soee, expect Q1/2014
<ScottK> Which is nonsense.
<soee> smartboyhw, oh you, you know what i mean :D
<smartboyhw> soee, LOL
<kubotu> ::qt-bugs:: [1180067] No icons on buttons @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1180067 (by GamePad64)
<kubotu> ::qt-bugs:: [1200523] Some of the kubuntu patches break plasma @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1200523 (by karaluh)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1180067 in qt4-x11 (Ubuntu Raring) "No icons on buttons" [High,Fix committed]
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1200523 in KDE Base Workspace "Some of the kubuntu patches break plasma" [High,Confirmed]
<ScottK> If one wanted proper grammar, it's be KDE's SC anyway, not KDE SC.
<smartboyhw> ScottK, uh, I think nobody called it KDE's SC
<soee> i always call it just KDE :)
<smartboyhw> soee, unacceptable:P
<ScottK> That's correct, but if it was really a software collection made by the KDE community, that'd be the way to say it.
<smartboyhw> ScottK, which soee is talking about;P
<ScottK> Right.  The whole rebranding nonsense was just a pointless distraction that is still causing confusion.
<shadeslayer> ScottK: I'm still waiting on KDE Telepathy :(
<lordievader> Good evening.
<markey> guys it looks like KDE 4.11 was backported to Kubuntu 12.10, but Amarok 2.8 wasn't
<markey> so that won't work. Amarok 2.7.1 crashes with KDE 4.11
<yofel> uh, that was on someone's todo list o.O
<yofel> but it's indeed missing
<kubotu> ::workspace-bugs:: [1206371] kwin is not starting: cannot find libwayland-egl.so.1 @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1206371 (by Chupligin Sergey)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1206371 in Kubuntu PPA "kwin is not starting: cannot find libwayland-egl.so.1" [Medium,Confirmed]
<yofel> markey: 2.8 uploaded for quantal
#kubuntu-devel 2013-08-25
<valorie> thanks, yofel
<kubotu> ::qt-bugs:: [1180067] No icons on buttons @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1180067 (by GamePad64)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1180067 in qt4-x11 (Ubuntu Raring) "No icons on buttons" [High,Triaged]
<markey> yofel: great, thanks :)
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<soee> hiho
#kubuntu-devel 2014-08-18
<Riddell> shadeslayer_: alive?
<soee> hmm: https://plus.google.com/u/0/113355985619037607290/posts/MNbXTodNQTd
<apachelogger> did I mention that no one actually SRUd my qapt fix?
<Riddell> or your phonon update
 * Riddell puts on the day's todo
<kdeuser56> Riddell: got yesterday's pings?
<kdeuser56> about the isos and virtualbox?
<kdeuser56> soee: simple solution: use btrfs, snapshot you root filesystem before upgrading ... roll back if something goes wrong. nothing easier than that. besides that you can make apt-get do this automatically for you
<soee> kdeuser56: its not my post :)
<soee> though i think update to bugfixes versions on LTS shouldn't cause such problems
<kdeuser56> soee: nobody knows what went wrong for him.
<kdeuser56> does not mean others will suffer from that issue too
<kdeuser56> soee: besides that he only says "updating". he did not specify how he updated, what ppas he had enabled etc.
<kbroulik> any idea what happened to plasma 5 dbg packages in utopic? I cannot get a backtrace for any application, dr konqi shows useless backtraces and gdb says "the symbol file is truncated"
<kdeuser56> kbroulik: do you have the ddebs repos enabled?
<kbroulik> ddebs?
<kdeuser56> kbroulik: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingProgramCrash
<kbroulik> i suppose not, thanks for the hint :)
<kdeuser56> kbroulik: read the section "Debug Symbol Packages"
<kbroulik> thx! will check once I'm home again :)
<kdeuser56> kbroulik: after you enabled that repo you can install a debug packe for any application like this "apt-get install packagename-dbg*"
<kdeuser56> kbroulik: do not worry about both the dbg and the dbgsym package being installed, one of them will only be a link, as dbgsym packages are empty if an own dbg packages exists and will simply only link to the dbg package
<kbroulik> okay
<kdeuser56> kbroulik: if you still want to debug a crash that happened, /var/crash will likely contain the dump files, if apport is enabled
<kdeuser56> kbroulik: apport-retrace -s -R /var/crash/<path-of-crashed-app> will get you the backtrace
<kdeuser56> kbroulik: wait, I suppose the ddebs repo wont help here, since the kf5 / plasma 5 stuff comes from the kubuntu ppa, if I am not mistaken, sorry I am still on Plasma 1 /kdelibs 
<kbroulik> yeah it's plasma 5
<kdeuser56> kbroulik: if you are on utopic I suppose you are using this ppa: https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/ubuntu/next
<kbroulik> yes
<kdeuser56> kbroulik: are there -dbg package for that ppa?
<kbroulik> in the list I dont see em but I have a kwin-dbg installed and given in 4 it's in kde-workspace it has to be 5 but no idea where it comes from and unfortunately I cannot check as in the office I'm also still on 4
<kbroulik> [in the list behind the launchpad link you sent]
<kdeuser56> kbroulik: that's the only thing I hate about *buntu: the debug package situation is simply a mess. ppas do not seem to create dbg packages automatically. dbgsym packages are a mess imho. etc. other distros handle this much better. 
<kdeuser56> kbroulik: since I cannot boot the iso from http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu-plasma5/daily-live/ in virtualbox I can not test 
<kdeuser56> kbroulik: I just tested the image from http://files.kde.org/snapshots/neon5-latest.iso.mirrorlist though: here the dbg packages are available
<kbroulik> hmm, will have to test more properly then at home. maybe I just overlooked something
<kdeuser56> kbroulik: so on that iso I would simply do: "for package in $(dpkg --get-selections | grep "project-neon5-"); do sudo apt-get install -y "$package"-dbg; done
<kdeuser56> kbroulik: sorry, here: http://paste.kde.org/pcampr8bt
<Riddell> apachelogger: logs show me no qapt fix from you, any pointers?
<apachelogger> http://quickgit.kde.org/?p=libqapt.git&a=commit&h=48ca41c210c30e75817d7559cdf8bad7ceab141c
<apachelogger> Riddell: ^
<apachelogger> [dragonplayer] [Bug 338349] New: i lost my Dragon's Player Sound completely and without touch anythink!!! When install Kaffeine have the same problem or the one player had sound and the other no!!! With other players style, VLC etc not a problem!!!
<apachelogger> good lord
<ubottu> bug 338349 in python-gtkglext1 (Ubuntu) "cannot install python-gtkglext1" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/338349
<ScottK> Riddell: Are you dealing with kstars?
 * ScottK had ENOTIME.
<ScottK> has too
<soee_> hmm, iv inserted CD with photos from my client to my laptops dvd drive, now it does not load/mounts and i can't open it to remove cd .. :D
<Riddell> ScottK: didn't doko say that kstars tests had fixed itself but kactivities still needed fixed?
<ScottK> Yes.
<ScottK> I just wrote it backwards.
<ScottK> The kactivities one is the ABI checker exploading.
<Riddell> there's an abi checker?
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<ScottK> Yes. Done by Debian.
<Riddell> apachelogger: what's a good test case for the libqapt issue?
<apachelogger> Riddell: install qtcreator, remove qtcreator -> will not be installed as can be confirmed by apt-get remove qtcreator
<apachelogger> eh
<apachelogger> *will not be uninstalled xD
<Riddell> apachelogger: it is uninstalled but the cache is complaining and apt -f install wants to reinstall it
<apachelogger> Riddell: ah yes, it was removed, but since there was no dep resolution its deps/dependees were not so it is pulled in again to fix the package cache
<Riddell> yep
<Riddell> amichair: 
<Riddell> um, sorry
<Riddell> apachelogger: bad news, the issue doesn't fix itself in my upload to utopic
<Riddell>  2.2.0-0ubuntu2 
<Riddell> apachelogger: does it get fixed for you?
<apachelogger> Riddell: yeah, that doesn't look right
<Riddell> apachelogger: have I don't something wrong in the package?
<apachelogger> god I hate this qtchooser shit
<apachelogger> Riddell: I dunno yet
<Riddell> :(
<Riddell> apachelogger: got any test cases or obvious bugs you can put on bug 1358312 to help along phonon SRU?
<ubottu> bug 1358312 in phonon-backend-vlc (Ubuntu Trusty) "Phonon stable release update to 4.8 beta" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1358312
<apachelogger> Riddell: tomahawk + rtsmp stream = doesn't play
<Riddell> hmm, what's one of those?
<apachelogger> a web stream
<apachelogger> really hard to test though I think
<apachelogger> seeing as tomahawk is collection based xD
<Riddell> rtmp?
<apachelogger> Riddell: yeah that one
<apachelogger> I could write a simple demo showing the issue but meh :P
<apachelogger> the qapt thing is weird
<apachelogger> if I build 2.2 manually from git it fixes the issue your upload doesn't Oo
<apachelogger> and the other changes in 2.2 don't affect dep resolution in the slightest
<apachelogger> argh
<apachelogger> lol
<apachelogger> what
<apachelogger> Riddell: works for me
<apachelogger> Riddell: easier way to test: use muon to remove
<apachelogger> the package manager gui has additional resolution logic that prevents changes when the root helper reports failed resolution
<Riddell> "The "qtcreator" package could not be marked for installation or upgrade:"
<Riddell> apachelogger: is that what you get when trying to remove qtcreator in muon?
<Riddell> yes new version seems to fix that
<Riddell> ScottK: bug 1358291 for your SRU love
<ubottu> bug 1358291 in libqapt (Ubuntu Trusty) "cache marking worked without resolution" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1358291
<Riddell> ScottK: bug 1358312 also for your SRU love
<ubottu> bug 1358312 in phonon-backend-vlc (Ubuntu Trusty) "Phonon stable release update to 4.8 beta" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1358312
<Riddell> !testers | KDE SC 4.14 for trusty and utopic in ninjas
<ubottu> KDE SC 4.14 for trusty and utopic in ninjas: Help is needed in #kubuntu-devel. Please ping Riddell, yofel, soee, Tm_T, shadeslayer, BluesKaj, James147, Quintasan, lordievader, shrini, tester56, parad1se, mamarley, alket  for information
<soee> kdeconnect works with plasma5 ?
<Riddell> not really it's a kded4 module
<Riddell> you need to compile the frameworks 5 branch
<soee> :|
<soee> brb
<Riddell> as an experiment I put out a post on twitter/facebook for testers for 4.14 SC, if anyone arrives do point them in the direction of ninjas
<Riddell> afiestas says about kscreen frameworks 5 "you should package it"
<Riddell> as it's the most requested feature I think that sounds like good advice
<Odur> Riddell: About the post on G+. What needs to be tested?
<Odur> Latest is in Kubuntu Backports, right?
<shadeslayer_> Riddell: yes, however taking the day off ...
<shadeslayer_> my flight delayed by 5-6 hours
<Mamarok> woah, from Amsterdam?
<Mamarok> what are you flying?
<shadeslayer_> Mamarok: Vueling
<Mamarok> never heard of, do they have decent planes?
<Mamarok> only Airbus as it seems, why is there such a big delay?
<shadeslayer_> yes, I've always preffered Vueling
<shadeslayer_> but this time they had a 4 hour delay
<shadeslayer_> though
<shadeslayer_> I do not know why
<shadeslayer_> and they were decent enough to provide food vouchers themselves
<shadeslayer_> without us asking for them
 * shadeslayer_ sent a email to vueling asking for a refund, let see
<Mamarok> I think they are legaly obliged to, after more than a certain number of hours of delay
<shadeslayer_> yeah, lets see, the person I spoke to at the airport said that I could get compensated for 250 EUR
<shadeslayer_> "Finally, court cases (see below) have established that a passenger experiencing a loss of time equivalent to three hours or more at the final destination is entitled to compensation as though his flight had been cancelled."
<shadeslayer_> from http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Regulation_261/2004#Delays
<shadeslayer_> and I think AMS -> BCN is < 1500 KM
<Mamarok> isn't it more?
<shadeslayer_> https://www.google.es/flights/?hl=en&authuser=0#search;f=AMS;t=BCN;d=2014-09-03;r=2014-09-07
<shadeslayer_> doesn't say
<Mamarok> it's actually less, 1235.88 km
<Mamarok> http://www.mapcrow.info/Distance_between_Amsterdam_NL_and_Barcelona_SP.html
<shadeslayer_> right
<shadeslayer_> so 250 is the max they can pay out I think
<shadeslayer_> lets see
<shadeslayer_> its > 1500 KM by road
<shadeslayer_> my back
<shadeslayer_> ahh
<shadeslayer_> also
<shadeslayer_> valorie: omg
<shadeslayer_> valorie: omg
<shadeslayer_> valorie: I finished the book
<shadeslayer_> valorie: unanswered questions
<shadeslayer_> halp
<shadeslayer_> losing mind
<shadeslayer_> s/finished/devoured , really
<Mamarok> which book?
<shadeslayer_> Mamarok: Shadow of the wind
<shadeslayer_> Mamarok: valorie gave it to me at Randa
<shadeslayer_> I haz devoured it whole
<shadeslayer_> in 2 days
<shadeslayer_> maybe you saw me reading it on the train
<Mamarok> u should have read it in Spanish :)
<shadeslayer_> hah
 * shadeslayer_ is sad that they removed b43 from the linux-firware-nonfree package
<shadeslayer_> screwed up my wifi it did
<shadeslayer_> my bag smells of cheese
<shadeslayer_> makes me hungry everytime I open it
<shadeslayer_> and I already miss the food :(
 * shadeslayer_ will probably order shitty pizza tonight
<georgelappies> i will help with testing 4.14
<shadeslayer_> meep meep
<yofel> Odur: latest official is in backports, we have a private repository for our WIP stuff that was the new packages
<yofel> *that has
<Odur> Ok, so it's the version in the private repository you need testing? 
<yofel> Odur: yes, do you have a launchpad account?
<Odur> yofel: Yes
<Odur> ~odur
<yofel> id?
<yofel> thanks
<yofel> Odur: you should have mail
<Odur> Ok
<yofel> Odur: please note that we do keep WIP stuff in there, so either be careful if you keep it enabled or disable it after the testing is done until the next time.
<Odur> yofel: Got it. I'll set it up tomorrow. It's getting a little late here
<yofel> also, you'll need apt-transport-https and ca-certificates installed to use it
<yofel> no problem :)
<ahoneybun> hello
<Riddell> hi ahoneybun 
<ahoneybun> how are you Riddell ?
<Riddell> muy bien
<ahoneybun> thats good
<Riddell> remember to test 4.14 in trusty and utopic
 * Riddell snoozes
<ahoneybun> well...
<Riddell> ...?
<ahoneybun> I've been testing the elementary beta for about a weel
<ahoneybun> *week
<ahoneybun> but I'm downloading the 14.04 iso right now
<valorie> shadeslayer_: I have questions too!
<valorie> you can always read it again, more slowly....
<ahoneybun> hey valorie 
<valorie> hi ahoneybun
<valorie> sorry, just stopping in for a min; gotta clean my dirty house
<ahoneybun> np valorie 
<allee> Riddell: can you have a look at bzr branch lp:~allee/kubuntu-packaging/digikam  
<allee> Riddell: I can spend some time tomorrow to fix stuff.  So we get digikam in before the feature freeze on 21th
<ahoneybun> kubuntu here I come!
<soee> hiho
<ahoneybun> Riddell: still here?
<soee> someone can give ninjas ppa ?
<valorie> !ninjas
<ubottu> Ninja Time! apachelogger, debfx, JontheEchidna, Quintasan, Riddell, ScottK, yofel, smartboyhw, murthy
<valorie> haha
<valorie> not much info
<valorie> sorry about the pingall, ninjas -- that list could do with some updating
<valorie> and the ninjanotes don't give a clue
<ahoneybun> valorie: yea I don't really see a ppa to test 4.13
<ahoneybun> *4.14
<valorie> oh, there is
 * valorie has 14 on the other laptop + next
<valorie> should update it
<valorie> I think it's an alpha, let me get the blogpost about it for ya
<valorie> https://blogs.kde.org/2014/07/15/plasma-5-here-all-ready-eat-your-babies
<valorie> whether there is a utopic plain without next; dunno
<soee> ok to time to go to bed
<soee> su later :)
<ahoneybun> hey valorie
#kubuntu-devel 2014-08-19
<soee> good morning
<Riddell> jmux: limux on slashdot today :(
<valorie> I heard a rumor about that -- is it true? or partly true?
<davmor2> this looks remarkably like a story that was run a year or 2 back and never happened
<valorie> sucks that it's on /. whether or not there is any truth to it
<Riddell> nah there's been more politics recently, the mayor has grumped a bit, it's delayed the sprint announcement for a while
<valorie> :(
<alket> i think they won't reveret, it took them 10 years just to switch
<alket> they say they have problems with ODT format , don't they know they also can save as .doc ?
<Riddell> the UK government just changed to ODT
<Riddell> (or say they will, will be interesting to see how much that works in practice)
<valorie> alket: lots of people don't know that, and don't know about different formats
<valorie> whatever the default is, is how they save
<jmux> Riddell: we even made it to Slashdot. Guess the new major will be happy. 
<jmux> For me it's just an iteration from the last stuff. The major complains, but doesn't show any facts. The complete city council calls him nuts, even his own fraction
<jmux> The quote from his own it expert was (translated): It's just the opinion of a single lawyer.
<alket> valorie: yeah , and I don't know why citizens would need the editing format, my government sends pdf-s only
<jmux> Remeber how long it tok me to get the hackfest / BSP stuff together - why couldn't all this politics not happen a week later
<yofel_> valorie: office ofc. makes that really great by allowing you to save to ODT but with default fonts and settings that are licensed and thus usually not included in free software (so even if you save to ODF, your documents still need MS office)
<yofel_> why do I have a tail..
<valorie> thank goodness I've not used ms office for over 10 years
<valorie> as soon as I could get open office in windows I did
<valorie> even before switching to linux
<valorie> except for helping kids with homework on the windows machines
<jmux> valorie: Well - the most important fonts are free: https://packages.debian.org/squeeze/ttf-mscorefonts-installer
<valorie> oh gosh it's late
 * valorie goes to bed
<valorie> niters all
<jmux> You could even use their free replacements for Times, Arial and Courier. They almost look the same, but more import they are metrically compatible.
<Riddell> allee: digikam looking good to me, shall I upload?
<allee> Riddell: great.  Yes, please upload.  Thx
<Riddell> allee: uploaded!  I'm sure there's more you can help with if you want to get back into the swing of it :)
<lordievader> Good afternoon.
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<Riddell> hi lordievader, BluesKaj: either of you able to help test 4.14?
<BluesKaj> Riddell, 4.13.97 ?
<lordievader> Riddell: I'm sorry. I'm at my parents, without the means to test software.
<Riddell> BluesKaj: 4.14 is in ninjas
<Riddell> lordievader: get them to help out too :)
<lordievader> Riddell: Hehe, you wish. My mother isn't really what you call tech savvy :P
<Riddell> exactly, the best sort of tester
<soee> Riddell: ninjas ppa pls ?
<soee> also it if for utopic/plasma5 ?
<Riddell> soee: it's KDE SC 4
<Riddell> it's for utopic and trusty
<davmor2> H0neypie
<davmor2> I'll be changing that password then
<Riddell> quick!
<Riddell> and there was me thinking you were just talking about me :(
<davmor2> how the hell did that type in here when the password dialogue has focus.....
<davmor2> does some digging
<davmor2> Riddell: Oh sweetie don't get upset I still love you ;)
<Riddell> now you can change it to J0nathanTheAwesome
<Riddell> or better, use some spaces
<Riddell> unless it's something really secure like a bank or paypal which doesn't let you use spaces, cos that would be too difficult for them
<davmor2> No I changed it to Hunter2 nobody will get that
<Riddell> shadeslayer_: alive today or still coming down from all the drugs?
<davmor2> just as well this irc hides passwords right so you didn't know I changed it to Hunter2 :)
<Riddell> hmm, should we change to cmake 3?
<Riddell> it's in experimental
<yofel> debfx can probably answer that best
<debfx> Riddell: it breaks some packages
<debfx> https://people.debian.org/~fgeyer/cmake-3.0/STATUS has the details
<davmor2> Riddell: I wish people didn't call it cmake,  you see the c you see the ake and then they spoil it with the m and you're still left looking for the cake
<debfx> mostly applies to Ubuntu as well
<Riddell> thanks debfx, I think hedgewars alone there makes that a critical issue
<Riddell> debfx: was looking because I wanted a cmake 3.0 feature for plasma but I guess I'll keep it at 2.8 compatible
<debfx> davmor2: don't you know that the cake is a lie? those hidden cakely clues are just a distraction.
<debfx> yeah I think it's a bit early to start depending on 3.0
<ahoneybun> Riddell: how do we get 4.14?
<yofel> ahoneybun: it's in ninjas, do you have access to that?
<ahoneybun> maybe is it the link on the top of the irc client?
<ahoneybun> https://notes.kde.org/p/kubuntu-ninjas?
<yofel> ahoneybun: nope, go to https://launchpad.net/~aaronhoneycutt/+archivesubscriptions - click on View at the right and you'll get the apt url
<yofel> and install apt-transport-https and ca-certificates before adding it
<ahoneybun> before adding those to the source.list?
<yofel> yep, otherwise apt will be rather unhappy
<ahoneybun> also is it ok if I stick with trusty or should I upgrade?
<yofel> nah, we need the backports tested too
<ahoneybun> also it seems I have those already :)
<ahoneybun> yofel: should I uninstall nonfree drivers?
<yofel> if that's necessary then something's broken...
<soee_> Riddell: smooth upgrade on utopic, one warning from apport: update-rc.d: warning: default stop runlevel arguments (0 1 6) do not match apport Default-Stop values (none)
<ahoneybun> yofel: I'm saying before hand
<yofel> well, all I can say that nothing should break, if it does we have a problem. No upgrade should ever require you do switch drivers
<yofel> (unless you intentionally use something like x edgers or so)
<BluesKaj> I'm totally out of the loop on the ninjas ppa it looks like I''l stay that way... doesn't look too healthy for Utopic
<ahoneybun> yofel: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY B2C30B9A0945A8E2
<yofel> ahoneybun: sudo apt-key adv --recv-keys --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com B2C30B9A0945A8E2
<ahoneybun> yofel: upgrading now
<BluesKaj> yofel, got url for 4.14 other than ubuntu one?
<yofel> BluesKaj: ubuntu one? ninjas is the one from private-ppa.launchpad.net
<BluesKaj> yofel, that last url you posted for ahoneybun directed me to ubuntu one login of which I'm not a member
<yofel> ah, that's his page anyway. I usually prefer giving people their own passwords - but if you don't have a launchpad account I can give you mine
<BluesKaj> I have a launchpad account, just can't seem to find the right ninja ppa
<yofel> what's your launchpad id?
<BluesKaj> yofel, my nick
<yofel> BluesKaj: https://launchpad.net/~blueskaj/+archivesubscriptions should have the PPA now
<jmux> Riddell: I was just told that I should redirect all inquires regarding LiMux to our PR office: presseamt@muenchen.de :)
 * jmux just got a mail from a chief reporter of TechRepublic... which I'll redirect as requested
<BluesKaj> yofel, nm, not allowed that info , page is private
<yofel> BluesKaj: well, you'll have to log in..
<sgclark> good morning
<yofel> moin scarlett
<BluesKaj> yofel, that was after the login
<yofel> BluesKaj: that *is* your launchpad id? or was it another one?
<BluesKaj> yofel, nevermind this security crap is too clunky
<yofel> possibly, I'll PM you mine
<BluesKaj> oops that's Trusty , Utopic here
<Riddell> hi ahoneybun 
<Riddell> ahoneybun: msg'ed
<shadeslayer_> mm
<shadeslayer_> halo
<yofel> it's a shadeslayer_
<shadeslayer_> why do I have a tail
<yofel> it's fancy
<shadeslayer_> mm if you say so 
<Riddell> #
<shadeslayer_> yofel: btw python harness script for patch parser pushed
<Riddell> jmux: are your press office trained in dealing with slashdot trolls? :)
<Riddell> sgclark!  welcome back, how was the holiday?
<yofel> \o/
<sgclark> Riddell: wonderful thank you :)
<Riddell> sgclark: go anywhere nice?
<sgclark> Riddell: Small town in Virginia, big get together "Geekend" fun with friends. camping etc.
<Riddell> soee_: ahoneybun: can you report back from 4.14 tests on https://notes.kde.org/p/kubuntu-ninjas ?
<soee_> Riddell: no access :D
<Riddell> soee_: I sent you the details, what can't you access?
<soee_> Riddell: https://notes.kde.org/p/kubuntu-ninjas 
<yofel> ^ needs a kde identity account
<Riddell> soee_: oh I see, it just needs a kde identity account, but you can post here and I'll copy
<jmux> Riddell: well - it's their job. At least I would prefer seeing people asking officially, then seeing them shooting wild guesses, very often based on wrong premise / information.
<kdeuser56> what happened to project neon 5 iso builds?  http://files.kde.org/snapshots/
<Riddell> kdeuser56: I still see them there
<Riddell> they're only made once a week at the end of the week
<kdeuser56> Riddell: yeah but 8+7=15
<shadeslayer> needs promotion
<kdeuser56> Riddell: today is the 19th
<shadeslayer> moment
<shadeslayer> kdeuser56: should be there in ~20 minutes
<kdeuser56> shadeslayer, Riddel: just for information: that iso 's are the only ones useable in virtualbox
<kdeuser56> the utopic iso is not useable in virtualbox for some reason
<shadeslayer> kdeuser56: define not usable
<shadeslayer> and VBox is not supported
<kdeuser56> shadeslayer: what do you mean by "not supported"?
<shadeslayer> Plasma 5 needs hw acceleration and vbox has shit support for hw acceleration
<shadeslayer> causes all sorts of rendering issues
<kdeuser56> shadeslayer: yeah, buts whats the difference between the neon build and the utopic build that causes it to not work at all?
<shadeslayer> kdeuser56: again, define not work at all
<shadeslayer> it was working last week when I tried it
<kdeuser56> shadeslayer: the utopic based one? defintely not this week
<shadeslayer> ok, so what's broken
<kdeuser56> shadeslayer: not usable: the boot screen shows, suddenly the aspect ratio changes and only colored lines are show (in virtualbox)
<shadeslayer> kdeuser56: try pressing host key + f7 and then hostkey + F1
<shadeslayer> should work then
<kdeuser56> shadeslayer: give me a few minutes to download the iso and try
<shadeslayer> ok
<kdeuser56> shadeslayer: what do you recommend then, btw? kvm?
<kdeuser56> (quemu)
<shadeslayer> actual hardware
<shadeslayer> or bug plasma devs in #plasma for vbox support
<kdeuser56> shadeslayer: thing is it works ... but only with the neon iso
<kdeuser56> and it works quite well 
<shadeslayer> that's because neon is trusty
<shadeslayer> utopic introduced changes to the graphic stack probably
<shadeslayer> and caused the issues that you're seeing
<kdeuser56> shadeslayer: btw, what I wanted to ask: does the kubuntu next ppa provide debug packages for all packages?
<shadeslayer> it should
<kdeuser56> ok
<kdeuser56> :-)
 * shadeslayer looks at trello
<Riddell> shadeslayer: kontact works for me in utopic but it's not attached to any accounts
<shadeslayer> Riddell: try opening the contacts tab
<shadeslayer> in kontact
<kdeuser56> shadeslayer: the host key + f7 and then hostkey + F1 works!!
<kdeuser56> shadeslayer: thanks for the great support
<shadeslayer> kdeuser56: yep, I know
<kdeuser56> shadeslayer: what does that do?
<shadeslayer> clear fb and redraw it would be my guess
<shadeslayer> Riddell: http://paste.kde.org/pny0xneos
<shadeslayer> what I get
<kdeuser56> shadeslayer: without that it looks like that for me: https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B-ihXi2hkCPfZ2RCQTN1d0g2Vms/edit?usp=sharing
<shadeslayer> yeah I know
<Riddell> shadeslayer: works for me, I think soee_ is testing on trusty
<shadeslayer> hm
<shadeslayer> nuking db data folder does the trick
<shadeslayer> ah
<kdeuser56> shadeslayer: one thing i noticed: why does dolphin look out of place in utopic?
<shadeslayer> kdeuser56: because it's from KDE 4
<shadeslayer> not KF5
<kdeuser56> shadeslayer: in neon5 build it integrates just well
<shadeslayer> kdeuser56: because that's from frameworks
<shadeslayer> Riddell: entirely possible that the error is from not having enough disk space
<kdeuser56> shadeslayer: and we do not have themes that work for both versions?
<shadeslayer> nope
<kdeuser56> shadeslayer: not even separately compiled ones?
<shadeslayer> huh?
<kdeuser56> shadeslayer: once compiled against kdelibs/qt4 and one against 5?
<kdeuser56> like oxygen-qt4 and oxygen-qt5
<kdeuser56> shadeslayer: it will look like shit for users if all application still not ported like  shit for the whole next
<kdeuser56> year
<kdeuser56> because I suppose the porting still takes time for a lot of stuff like pim etc.
<shadeslayer> well, yeah, some of the applications will look out of place
<shadeslayer> but there are ongoing efforts to make sure they integrate decently
<kdeuser56> shadeslayer: so utopic standard iso will be kdelibs/plasma 1 and optional will have the kubuntu-next ppa enabled right? what about project neon? or will that stay trusty only ?
<shadeslayer> kdeuser56: we might kill neon
<shadeslayer> lets see
<shadeslayer> CP is coming
<kdeuser56> shadeslayer: CP?
<shadeslayer> continuous packaging
<kdeuser56> shadeslayer: you guys rock!
<shadeslayer> I'm waiting on apachelogger to turn up and give me some info about that
<soee_> kdeuser56: what does not work with dolphin in utopic ?
<kdeuser56> soee_: it does work, but looks like from 1990 (theme)
<soee_> kdeuser56: looks goot to me http://wstaw.org/m/2014/08/19/dolphin1.png
<Riddell> shadeslayer: can't do dput ppa:kubuntu-ninjas
<Riddell> need to do dput ppa:kubuntu-ninjas/ppa
<Riddell> for some reason
<Riddell> wgrant: that a known bug? ↑
<soee_> Riddell: iv installed 14.0 on utopic
<Riddell> yay!
<soee_> didnt reboot yet though, had to much wirk
<Riddell> soee_: can you test kontact and file search?
<kdeuser56> soee_: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu-plasma5/daily-live/current/ does not look like that
<wgrant> Riddell: "ppa:kubuntu-ninjas" was deprecated in January 2009 when named PPAs were introduced; you need to use "ppa:kubuntu-ninjas/ppa"
<kdeuser56> soee_: yours looks like neon5 version
<kdeuser56> soee_: btw is that icontasks in your screenshot?
<soee_> kdeuser56: nope, just standard task manager
<ovidiu-florin> is this true? https://translate.google.com/translate?sl=de&tl=en&js=y&prev=_t&hl=en&ie=UTF-8&u=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.golem.de%2Fnews%2Flimux-rueckkehr-zu-windows-wird-geprueft-1408-108644.html&edit-text
<kdeuser56> ovidiu-florin: seems like it
<shadeslayer> hm
<shadeslayer> jmux: ^^
<kdeuser56> ovidiu-florin: I wonder what happens the recently announced Kolab switch to kmail etc.
<jmux> shadeslayer, ovidiu-florin [11:17] <jmux> For me it's just an iteration from the last stuff. The major complains, but doesn't show any facts. The complete city council calls him nuts, even his own fraction
<soee> ok back
<soee> Riddell: what tests exaclty ?
<shadeslayer> jmux: ah ok
<shadeslayer> thx
<jmux> [11:18] <jmux> The quote from his own it expert was (translated): It's just the opinion of a single lawyer.
<jmux> [14:21] <jmux> Riddell: I was just told that I should redirect all inquires regarding LiMux to our PR office: presseamt@muenchen.de :)
<jmux> So feel free to write a mail. Cannot be enough :)
<Riddell> soee: whatever shadeslayer had problems with :)
<shadeslayer> launchpad is so slow
<shadeslayer> slow slow slow
<shadeslayer> why is it so slow 
<shadeslayer> we don't know know know
<kdeuser56> soee_: that can't be plain utopic build from http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu-plasma5/daily-live/current/ ...  
<kdeuser56> soee_: what packages did you add? how does kmail look for you ;-)
<wgrant> shadeslayer: Working on it... I ordered new database servers six months ago but they haven't been set up yet.
<shadeslayer> wgrant: it's alot better than last month though :)
 * shadeslayer is waiting for the db to get updated with his new baloo build so he can run his script
<wgrant> Which DB?
<soee> kdeuser56: iv installed utopic few weeks ago and im on plasma-next ppa
<kdeuser56> soee: isn't plasma_next ppa enabled by default?
<soee> i dont think so
<kdeuser56> soee: do you have a kmail screenshot?
<shadeslayer> wgrant: the launchpad librarian one
<kdeuser56> soee: I'd be really surprised if it looked integrated
<shadeslayer> wgrant: it's still fetching the ppa4 build when I uploaded ppa5 5-10 minutes ago ( Downloading https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ninjas/+archive/ubuntu/ppa/+files/baloo_4.14.0-0ubuntu1%7Eubuntu14.10%7Eppa4.debian.tar.xz )
<ovidiu-florin> jmux: so it's not true?
<shadeslayer> ah there we go
<wgrant> shadeslayer: What do you mean still fetching? That file is 10KiB.
<Riddell> ovidiu-florin: it's politics, people shout while the workers keep on working
<soee> kdeuser56: http://wstaw.org/m/2014/08/19/ksnapshot.png
<ovidiu-florin> Riddell: yeah, but it's bad pubicity
<shadeslayer> wgrant: http://paste.kde.org/po3iftqhv && http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-packagers/+junk/kubuntu-automation/view/head:/kubuntu-batch-backport
<soee> kdeuser56: im not sure what you mean by integrated, im using qtcurve theme, breeze colors etc
<soee> and breeze icon theme
<kdeuser56> soee: damn ... i feel really stupid
<georgelappies> I would like to help with testing KDE 4.14 
<shadeslayer> wgrant: but fixed now, db got updated and it fetched the ppa5 version
<soee> hi georgelappies
<kdeuser56> soee: you mean that ppa: https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/ubuntu/next ?
<georgelappies> hi soee
<soee> kdeuser56: yes
<kdeuser56> soee: fully updated?
<Riddell> ovidiu-florin: yes very, it's a shame when politicians can be bought in that way
<jmux> ovidiu-florin: no - it's true. They want to set up a commision to investigate the currently unknown problems with LiMux. The major hasn't show any real facts.
<Riddell> hi georgelappies 
<Riddell> georgelappies: what are you running now?
<georgelappies> hi Riddell
<soee> kdeuser56: add ppa and install kubuntu-plasma5-desktop it you dont have yet
<jmux> And BTW - the two other major are currently on holiday, so this guy can basically do whatever he likes.
<ovidiu-florin> what problems are there with LiMux?
<georgelappies> Kubuntu 14.04.1 latest patches and updates all installed, only default repo
<ovidiu-florin> besides human stupidity
<Riddell> jmux: you have three mayors?
<wgrant> shadeslayer: Oh, your pull-ppa-source is unnecessarily waiting for the source to be Published. Pending is fine for your purposes.
<Riddell> georgelappies: sent you the apt/sources.list line
<Riddell> add that and  apt full-upgrade
<shadeslayer> wgrant: ah hm
<georgelappies> thanks Riddell, will do
<kdeuser56> soee: okay kmail looks integrated here too ... weired ... only dolphin looks shitty
<jmux> So if they come back, they will look for the PR, and if it's too bad they'll just say: "oh bad child - you shouldn't have done this", otherwise it'll go on
<soee> shadeslayer: hwat problems you had with 14.0 on utipic ?
<jmux> That's what politics is al about - a PR job, and nobody want's to loose it.
<shadeslayer> soee: baloo didn't work
<soee> searching ?
<shadeslayer> soee: akonadi broke because no disk space
<jmux> Riddell: well - at least the british translation is "Lord Mayor" - so wa have on e oth this and two others with different departments
<soee> shadeslayer: dolphin uses baloo when searching for files ?
<kdeuser56> soee: funny switched to oxygen, switched back to qtcurve, restarted and everything looks find  
<soee> kdeuser56: nice :)
<soee> probably some cache issue
<shadeslayer> wgrant: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-dev-tools/trunk/revision/196 < fixed, thanks alot :)
<jmux> But at the end there isn't taht much they can do without the city council (which called the LM nuts a month ago): http://heise.de/-2262506
<Riddell> jmux: it's far more complex than that, the english have mayors of different types, in scotland we have a Provost (apolitical) and Council Leader (political). Edinburgh is twinned with Munich, I wonder if I can get the leader of Edinburgh council to put in a word for Edinburgh's free software industry
<kdeuser56> soee: yes confirmed search in dolphin broken, shows "invalid protocol"
<soee> kdeuser56: same here
<soee> Riddell: ^
<kdeuser56> soee: go to 32px in dolphin size and see it fall back to an oxygen icon, confirm?
<kdeuser56> soee: (folder icon)
<soee> kdeuser56: nope
<soee> kdeuser56: it is probably the same issu i had, its some icons cache in .kde folder
<soee> kdeuser56: found it: rm ~/.kde/cache-*/icon-cache.kcache
<Riddell> kdeuser56, soee: using what setup?
<soee> Riddell: utopic, plasma4, 14.0 from ninjas
<soee> *plasma5
<kdeuser56> soee: doesn't work here ... wait 2 minutes for the screencast to uploa
<soee> kdeuser56: relogin or reboot
<kdeuser56> soee: password for live cd?
<shadeslayer> kdeuser56: just hit enter
<soee> kdeuser56: but you are runnig livecd not normal installation ?
<kdeuser56> soee: right
<soee> ah than this might not be the case
<kdeuser56> soee: yeah it isn't
<Riddell> shadeslayer: what do you get for running  kmimetypefinder5 --version  ?
<kdeuser56> soee: ouch ... look at the clock http://wstaw.org/m/2014/08/19/kubuntu.png :-( 
<kdeuser56> the blue tabbar simply has no space ...
<shadeslayer> Riddell: http://paste.kde.org/phikyx2nw
<Riddell> good good
<Riddell> I guess k4aboutdata is broken there
<Riddell> QString::fromLatin1("TODO" /*KDE_VERSION_STRING*/)
<Riddell> hmm :)
<shadeslayer> heh
<soee> kdeuser56: im not using clock on panel :)
<soee> but ot looks good to me, maybe panel width is importanty
<shadeslayer> kdeuser56: re dolphin style, if you go to systems settings > Application Style > Widget Style > select QtCurve again > hit apply , it will work 
<kdeuser56> shadeslayer: yes I have already discovered that, but thanks anyway
<shadeslayer> kdeuser56: cool
<shadeslayer> possibly fixed in 5.0.1
<kdeuser56> shadeslayer: see at the comment I wrote at 16:47:34
<kdeuser56> shadeslayer: what does that do? does that modify some config or is it only a cache issue
<shadeslayer> cache issue
<shadeslayer> I guess
<kdeuser56> shadeslayer: I will diff the .kde dir give me a minute
<shadeslayer> Plasma 5 does not use .kde
<shadeslayer> or well hm, kde4breeze probably does
<kdeuser56> shadeslayer: oh :-( ... what else does it use then?
<shadeslayer> kdeuser56: ~/.config , ~/.local
<shadeslayer> other stuff
<shadeslayer> ~/.cache
<kdeuser56> shadeslayer: the same is true for the gtk qt cruve style
<shadeslayer> hm
<kdeuser56> shadeslayer: but let me take another try to confirm it
<kdeuser56> shadeslayer: okay I can't get gimp to look integrated at all on the live cd ... 
<kdeuser56> shadeslayer: "Gtk-WARNING **: Unable to locate theme engine in module_path: "qtcurve", 
<shadeslayer> m
<shadeslayer> mm
<kdeuser56> shadeslayer: crazy though ... after many tries at least the color scheme is applied 
<kdeuser56> shadeslayer: check that out: run "gimp" in command line looks different than launching gimp from kickoff 
<kdeuser56> shadeslayer: any idea about the last comment? 100% reproducable here
<shadeslayer> not really
<shadeslayer> I'll try to take a look on Thursday
<kdeuser56> shadeslayer: maybe some environment variables are different in konsole and the shell the launches gimp when invoked by kickoff
<shadeslayer> probably
<shadeslayer> because konsole is KDE4
<kdeuser56> shadeslayer: still here? got a fix
<shadeslayer> yep
<shadeslayer> oh crap
<shadeslayer> I have to go
<kdeuser56> shadeslayer: give me 1 minute
<shadeslayer> kdeuser56: sure, leave me a message, I'll look at it tonight
<kdeuser56> shadeslayer: http://paste.kde.org/p0vqdl4hm
<shadeslayer> that's not a fix
<kdeuser56> shadeslayer: no not really, but a workaround
<shadeslayer> not even that tbh :p
<shadeslayer> since you can't expect everyone to patch kdeglobals
<kdeuser56> shadeslayer: put the config values in the file by default
<kdeuser56> shadeslayer: or fix qtcurve to write them 
<shadeslayer> nope
<shadeslayer> that's wrong
<shadeslayer> re @ fixing qtcurve, nope
<shadeslayer> you want kde4breeze to do all of this
<shadeslayer> anyway
<shadeslayer> I'm off
<shadeslayer> cya later this evening
<kdeuser56> shadeslayer: c ya
<kdeuser56> soee, shadeslayer: for gtk applications to look integrated include the following package in the iso: gtk-engines-qtcurve ... problem solved 
<yofel> last i checked that was still gtk2-only, so not perfect either
<yofel> that should replace oxygen though if we're using qtcurve for qt5
<yofel> shadeslayer: did you look for qtcurve gtk3? IIRC there was some code somewhere on the net
<kdeuser56> yofel: don't worry breeze already has an c++ implementation based on oxygen by hugo ... and i guess he will also do the gtk ports
<kdeuser56> yofel: https://forum.kde.org/viewtopic.php?f=285&t=122376&sid=402c7dd55770467f359872b71483977e
<Riddell> kdeuser56, soee: to fix baloo in dolphin install baloo-utils
 * Riddell adds to seed
<yofel> this was qtcurve, but that's good to know
<kdeuser56> yofel: care to cherrypick git://anongit.kde.org/scratch/hpereiradacosta/breeze  and create a package ?
<yofel> kdeuser56: I'll leave that up to shadeslayer, my primary focus this cycle is release work, meaning kde4
<kdeuser56> yofel: I hope he will still have the faith as with oxygen and make the gtk ports too
<kdeuser56> yofel: I guess if Hugo doesn't do it nobody will
<yofel> maybe, last I heard was that gtk3 is not too nice to work with.
 * yofel wonders how far kdecoration2 is 
<allee> yofel: I could test 4.14 on trusty (my utopic is plasma 5 so not that useful), but can access Ninja ppa (lp id allee).  Is there a page with a checklist what should be checked?
<kdeuser56> yofel: but oxygen works just fine with gtk3 so I guess Hugo has the expertise
<georgelappies> anyway to change the ugly Google notification icon in the notify area??
<yofel> allee: you have access now. Mostly it's a consistency check that nothing is removed and the normal activities still work. Upstream had a qa list *somewhere* though
<allee> k
<kdeuser56> yofel: but to be honest, do you know any sane application you would to use that is gtk3 based? (seriously, I am curious)
<kdeuser56> yofel: all productivity tools are gtk2 based (gimp, inkscape etc.) ... firefox might be gtk3 soon, but atm no major application is gtk3 based afaik
<kdeuser56> yofel: don't you agree for now  we should ship gtk-engines-qtcurve ?
<kdeuser56> Riddell: what do you think about adding "gtk-engines-qtcurve"?
<Riddell> in the plasma 5 iso yes probably
<kdeuser56> Riddell: please do so, because otherwise all gtk applications will look alien
<kdeuser56> Riddell: 442 kb are not that much after all
<Riddell> jmux: do you expect to be at akademy this year?
<Riddell> shadeslayer: adding gtk-engines-qtcurve to seed, do you know if it needs any setup?
<jmux> Riddell: nope, but two collegues (same one then last year) will be there
<yofel> Riddell: at least kde4 startkde has gtk{2,3}-engines-oxygen scripting, you might want that for plasma5 with qtcurve
<Riddell> jmux: great, Kubuntu day on Thursday if they're interested https://notes.kde.org/p/kubuntu-akademy
<jmux> Riddell: I'll be at LibreOffice Conference in Bern, the LinuxCon Europe + Plumbers in Düsseldorf and our BSP
<jmux> Riddell: I'll point them to the etherpad
<kdeuser56> do you know what shadeslayer meant with "kde4breeze"?
<allee> yofel: dist-upgrade to 4.14 want's to remove all of calligra, digikam & co and kamoso
<yofel> allee: do you have the backports enabled?
<yofel> you will want those
<yofel> kdeuser56: breeze for qt4 I would guess?
<allee> yofel: ah, no.  only  kubuntu-ppa.  Retry ...
<kdeuser56> yofel: what package is that exactly
<yofel> no idea
<yofel> Riddell: ^ ?
<kdeuser56> Riddell: regarding gtk-engines-qtcurve: please note that this is affected by the same problem as kde4 applicaitons: you have to go to systemsettings, reselect qtcurve (in the gtk category) and then the theme will just work fine
<kdeuser56> Riddell: btw I made a typo: it is "gtk2-engines-qtcurve"
<allee> yofel: 4.14 works great so far.  Congrats to all involved!
<allee> yofel: Strange this is baloo and baloo4 are offered for autoremove.  why does nothing depend/recomment baloo4?
<yofel> uh, baloo4 should not be offered for autoremove :S
<yofel> probably outdated meta package
<allee> yofel: kde-config-pimactivity was in pim 4.13.97 but not in 4.14  -> offered for autoremove too
<yofel> ah yeah, that's gone
 * allee dances: korg for the first time remembered my calendar colors after a reboot.  Yeah :-)
<allee> so only  amarok and rekonq that need to support baloo and forget nepomuk (and digikam git has baloo support AFAIK)
<yofel> .14 has pretty much all nepomuk support removed (hence all those removals you had in the beginning)
<yofel> baloo support would be missing though I guess ^^
<kdeuser56> allee: sure about digikam? that would be amazing news
<allee> kdeuser56: see commit logs at: https://projects.kde.org/projects/extragear/graphics/digikam/repository
<allee> kdeuser56: so hopefully 4.3 or 4.4  will support baloo
<mcstr> i filed the live-config bug at launchpad, still no fix https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/live-config/+bug/913874
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 913874 in live-config (Ubuntu) "live-config script is broken in ubuntu" [Undecided,New]
<allee> yofel: not 4.14 spezific I assume: dolphin sftp://localhost open a video and dragonplayer want's to search for a sftp protocol source    Qapt fails to find it.  Cool confusion :-) 
<allee> mhmm maybe dragonplayer.desktop should use 'Exec=dragon %f' instead of 'Exec=dragon %u'
<allee> yofel: dolphin 'search for' document images ...  does work.  Clicking on them and nothing happens here (same on 4.13.97 on my laptop)
<yofel> o.O
<allee> 4.14 testers:  dolphin 'search for'  does it work for you?
<allee> yofel: running in a shell :   baloosearch test  -> KServiceTypeTrader: serviceType  "BalooSearchStore"  not found
<allee> yofel: baloo in 4.13 has 68 files and dirs, baloo4 in 4.14 has 31.
<allee> baloo4 has no files in /usr/share/kde4/services
<yofel> baloo-utils is supposed to have those
<kdeuser56> WTF happened to isolinux.cfg in utopic?
<yofel> syslinux 6 moved every file somewhere else just for fun
<soee> allee: works after installing baloo-utils as Riddell mentioned
<yofel> oh, rohan made baloo-utils required today, that might've not been backported
<kdeuser56> yofel: really? you mean the name changed?
<yofel> kdeuser56: name shouldn't have changed, but I just noticed that I was thinking about .bin not .cfg
<yofel> isn't that part of the image configuration?
<kdeuser56> yofel: yeah but the config file is completely different in utopic ... completetely different format ... all my iso customization scripts fail now :-(
<yofel> ah, well, we updated from syslinux 4 to 6 which has a bunch of changes..
<yofel> (for UEFI IIRC)
<kdeuser56> yofel: where do I specify my seed file then? before that I could do that in isolinux.cfg
<ahoneybun> Riddell: what kind of data should I report?
<yofel> kdeuser56: I'm really not familiar with isolinux customization... I only recently started working with live-build 4 a bit
<yofel> kdeuser56: shadeslayer might be able to help you
<allee> yofel: how can I easily find all changes done today to kubuntu-packagers  bzr repos?  
<yofel> allee: https://code.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/
<allee> yofel: thx.  and then an educated guess which repo to check  ;-)
<yofel> well, anything that tells last modified in "hours" will be within a day, then you'll have to look through all though :/
<ahoneybun> there are a lot of packages being held back
<ahoneybun> with 4.14 repo on
<yofel> ahoneybun: if you don't add the backports PPA
<ahoneybun> anyway bbl
<ahoneybun> oh
<yofel> *don't have it
<ahoneybun> I'll add it when I get back
<ahoneybun> bbl
<shadeslayer> yofel: allee baloo was fixed btw
<yofel> shadeslayer: and you backported that to trusty, yes?
<shadeslayer> yes
<yofel> ok
<shadeslayer> oh
<shadeslayer> FTBFS
<shadeslayer> much fun
<shadeslayer> also, they removed the b43 firmware from linux firmware non free
<shadeslayer> in a SRU
<yofel> lol
<shadeslayer> because, redistributability
<shadeslayer> what fun to discover your wifi doesn't work suddenly
<shadeslayer> after a upgrade
<yofel> manual download still works I hope? ^^
<shadeslayer> yeah, it's in proposed
<shadeslayer> or well, in case you're talking about the manual download from linux wireless, that would work too
<yofel> debian has fun wiki pages for various firmare downloads
<kdeuser56> yofel: found the problem: trusty has "vmlinuz.efi" and utopic "vmlinuz"
<shadeslayer> kdeuser56: please report upstream btw
<shadeslayer> and mention it in #ubuntu-devel
<kdeuser56> shadeslayer: where would configure a bootmenu? so that you configure the default entry and append seed files?
<shadeslayer> what, you can't do that via seed files
<shadeslayer> sounds a bit mental
<shadeslayer> ( adding vmlinuz.efi )
<shadeslayer> !find vmlinuz.efi
<ubottu> Package/file vmlinuz.efi does not exist in trusty
<kdeuser56> shadeslayer: i know that 
<shadeslayer> oh, maybe I mis understood?
<shadeslayer> kdeuser56: you want to change the default boot parameters?
<shadeslayer> yofel: my internet is being shit
<shadeslayer> yofel: can you have a look at why baloo FTBFS'd
<yofel> join the club :P
<kdeuser56> shadeslayer: the default grub entry which is chosen and which seed file is appended to that entry
<yofel> but lets see
<kdeuser56> shadeslayer: and I meant the trusty iso has a folder /caspar/vmlinuz.efi
<shadeslayer> kdeuser56: cdimage rootfs
<shadeslayer> kdeuser56: https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-cdimage
<yofel> you did not run the backport scripts on the new backport
<yofel>  libboost1.55-dev : Conflicts: libboost1.54-dev but 1.54.0-4ubuntu3.1 is to be installed
<shadeslayer> I most certainly did
<shadeslayer> yofel: paste.kde.org/po3iftqhv
<shadeslayer> whee
<yofel> could you please add http:// when you do that, that's not a link for quassel -.-
<shadeslayer> firefox is silly
<shadeslayer> http://paste.kde.org/po3iftqhv
<shadeslayer> everything should be piped through IRC
<shadeslayer> it's the only protocol than can support such shit networks
<shadeslayer> even at Randa everything was down
<shadeslayer> except IRC
<yofel> hehe
<kdeuser56> shadeslayer: btw, for gtk it's the same issue as with kde4 applications
<kdeuser56> shadeslayer: after you have installed gtk2-engines-qtcurve you need to go systemsettings reselect qtcurve in the gtk category and hit apply
<shadeslayer> right, that's expected
<shadeslayer> I think if you logout and login, that might have worked
<shadeslayer> if it does not, it's a bug
<yofel> shadeslayer: well, that's the log for ~ppa1, you have ~ppa4, where's the log for that? ^^
<yofel> I usually tend to rather edit the backports instead of backporting again for reasons like this
<shadeslayer> I see
<shadeslayer> hm
<shadeslayer> yofel: that means the hooks weren't updated
<shadeslayer> I assumed the hooks were fine
<yofel> that means hooks weren't run
<yofel> how did you backport it?
<shadeslayer> oh? most interesting
<shadeslayer> see paste?
<shadeslayer> has the command at the top
<yofel> that's ~ubuntu14.04~ppa1, ppa has ~ubuntu14.04~ppa4
<yofel> and no old history, so that was a fresh backport
<shadeslayer> yep
<shadeslayer> I manually edited the changelog
<shadeslayer> to be more than 4
<shadeslayer> or well
<shadeslayer> 3
<shadeslayer> chrome seems to work
<yofel> no idea what went wrong then, the trusty hook has s/libboost1.55/libboost1.54/g
<yofel> outdated hooks on your machine?
<shadeslayer> can't be, I did a bzr pull before
<yofel> oh well
<yofel> are you fixing it or should I?
<shadeslayer> I'll do it
<shadeslayer> manually
<kdeuser56> shadeslayer: is gtk2-engines-qtcurve now in for the iso?
<yofel> ok
<shadeslayer> yofel: heh, we need to add a versioning thing to pull-ninjas-source
<shadeslayer> because dget is a POS at times
<yofel> versioning?
<shadeslayer> pull-ninjas-source baloo 4.0
<shadeslayer> pull-ninjas-source baloo 4.0 trusty
<yofel> you can't have more than one version of a package in the same release at a time
<shadeslayer> hm
<shadeslayer> ofcourse
<shadeslayer> chromium is broken
<yofel> do you want to download "Pending" packages? That can be added..
<shadeslayer> not pending, but superseeded
<shadeslayer> I already did support for pending earlier today
<yofel> ah, still, same thing
<shadeslayer> like, how do I download the ppa3 version now
<yofel> ah right, superseded can have more than one version :/
<shadeslayer> yeah
<shadeslayer> so would be nice to pass it the version and then it checks the superseeded packages
<shadeslayer> and downloads the matching one
<shadeslayer> argh
<shadeslayer> yofel: do I need to do anything except make sure baloo depends on boost 1.54?
<shadeslayer> I can't see what changes were made betweek ppa1 and ppa3
<shadeslayer> yofel: https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ninjas/+archive/ubuntu/ppa/+builds?build_state=pending
<yofel> that's the only thing I see too...
<shadeslayer> yofel: look what I found https://plus.google.com/photos/of/115138410189586016392
<shadeslayer> :D
<shadeslayer> such a long time
<shadeslayer> 3 years since that photo :)
<yofel> hehehe, my first conference with you guys that was xD
<allee> oh, on a default utopic + plasma5 install :   click on a mp3 in dolphin and no app registered for mp3.  click on play in the preview panel on the right hand side of dolphin and the mp3 plays.   Maybe dolphin should register itself as mp3 player ;-)
<allee> yofel: when baloo-utils depends is backported to trusty 4.14 then everything I tried is rock solid.  Congrats to the team!
 * allee ponders why contents of baloo4 and baloo-utils is splitted as it is.
<yofel> because baloo-kf5
<allee> ah that's my only akoandi indexer is in baloo=utils.   akonadi is still kde 4
<yofel> baloo (4:4.13.2-0ubuntu3) utopic; urgency=medium
<yofel>   * Allow for co-installability with baloo-kf5
<yofel>     - create baloo-utils for kdelibs4 parts we want to keep installed
<allee> yofel has enlighted allee once again
#kubuntu-devel 2014-08-20
<lordievader> Good morning.
<soee> http://liveblue.wordpress.com/2014/08/19/about-the-use-of-linux-for-normal-people/#comments
<soee> "To be honest, GNOME is a better choice for users rather than KDE. " - lies :)
<Tm_T> soee: what is "normal people" anyway
<apachelogger> and what is 'better'
<apachelogger> ...prime example for why one should not enable comments on tech blogs
<Odur> "KDE is only suitable for power users". Oh, so he means that people don't want to be able to customize things to their liking? That must be why IOS is so popular :P
<valorie> I guess I'm a "power toaster user" since I have a toaster-oven where you can change the temp
<valorie> rather than a toaster that is either on or off
<Riddell> ta da http://blog.qt.digia.com/blog/2014/08/20/adding-lgpl-v3-to-qt/
<Riddell> Mirv: canonical all good with that do you know? ↑
<Mirv> Riddell: dunno "officially", but given all Canonical's own stuff tends to be GPLv3/LGPLv3, probably it's completely fine
 * Riddell blogs https://blogs.kde.org/2014/08/20/qt-licence-update
<allee> apachelogger:  isn't that your domain:  dragon a-movie;   works , but dragon sftp://localhost/$PWD/a-movie;  search for a sftp codec via qapt.  Upstream or kubuntu spec. bug?
<shadeslayer> sounds like a kio slave bug
<shadeslayer> Riddell: oxygen-gtk3 uploaded
<Riddell> yay!
 * Riddell uploads 4.14 to utopic
<fregl> Riddell: you misspelled digia on the last line of your blog
 * Riddell looks
<Riddell> fregl: where?
<fregl> Riddell: thanks DIgia
<fregl> Riddell: and thanks for such a positive blog post :)
<Riddell> oh aye, well spotted, fixed
<kubotu> feed branches had 25 updates, showing the latest 6
<shadeslayer> Riddell: yofel ScottK apachelogger objections to getting armhf builders for kubuntu-next ppa's ?
<shadeslayer> I got a tester in #kubuntu
<Riddell> memeka is the guy who ported neon to arm?
<shadeslayer> yes
<Riddell> bring in into here :)
<Riddell> objections would be that's it's slow, good side would be it catches problems before going into the archive
<shadeslayer> is publishing blocked on armhf though?
<Riddell> hi memeka!
<Riddell> memeka: what arm hardware are you using?
<memeka> Riddell: Odroid U3
<memeka> and soon I'll test XU3
<memeka> so that's Mali 400
<memeka> and Mali 628
<memeka> Mali 400 is Open GL ES 2.0
<memeka> 628 is 3.0
<Riddell> all these obscure bits of hardware :)
<shadeslayer> memeka: any clue if the Mali 400 drivers from the Odroid U3 will work on the Nexus 10?
<Riddell> memeka: I've never tried plasma 5 on arm so it may well needs bits fixed to make it work right
<memeka> well, as opposed to PVR? :P
<shadeslayer> PVR?
<shadeslayer> ah, PowerVR
<memeka> Power VR :P
<shadeslayer> right
<memeka> shadeslayer: Nexus 10 is T604
<memeka> there are different drivers for every one :)
<shadeslayer> oh, I thought it was a T400
<memeka> T604 should be EGL 3.0 though
<allee> shadeslayer: I doubt sftp-kio work fine:  dolphin sftp://localhost/$PWD/;   work as expected and you can browse around.
<memeka> but Mali now gives universal drivers for T6xx
<allee> s/I doubt//
<kubotu> allee meant: "shadeslayer:  sftp-kio work fine:  dolphin sftp://localhost/$PWD/;   work as expected and you can browse around."
<shadeslayer> memeka: most interesting, do you have instructions on how to use those?
<memeka> shadeslayer: use what?
<shadeslayer> memeka: the universal T6XX drivers
<shadeslayer> I have a Nexus 10 at home lying unused
<memeka> can you put linux on it?
<shadeslayer> would be nice to put some effort to get X11 up on it
<memeka> the idea is that they have the open source drivers
<memeka> the kernel part
<memeka> then there is the armsoc X11 DDX
<memeka> then there's the binary blobs
<memeka> which originally you had to get from board maker
<memeka> not the binary blobs are on mali site - for 6xx 
<memeka> x11 version and fbdev version
 * Riddell watches shadeslayer go for lunch and considers the same
<kubotu> feed branches had 25 updates, showing the latest 6
<Riddell> morning sgclark 
<Riddell> sgclark: if you send a debdiff for partitionmanager I'll get that uploaded
<Riddell> sgclark: if you send a debdiff for partitionmanager I'll get that uploaded
<shadeslayer> Riddell: so publishing of binaries is not blocked on all arch's being built
<shadeslayer> so we should be fine wrt armhf being slow
<shadeslayer> if it's alright with you guys, I'll ask for armhf support
<Riddell> sure go ahead
<shadeslayer> done https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/253351
<BluesKaj> Hiya folks
<shadeslayer> memeka: we should get ARM builders soon
<shadeslayer> that way you don't have to build things from scratch
<sgclark> Riddell: debdiff? not commit to bzr?
<shadeslayer> your font seems bizzare
<shadeslayer> maybe it's quassel being weird
<Riddell> sgclark: does it have bzr?
<Riddell> sgclark: if so then yes do that
<sgclark> I usually use konversation, but it is not behaving today
<sgclark> Riddell: yeah it does
<Riddell> oh go ahead then
<Riddell> hmm, arm seems broken https://launchpadlibrarian.net/182773997/buildlog_ubuntu-utopic-armhf.kde4libs_4%3A4.14.0-0ubuntu1_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<Riddell> seems we explicity use gcc 4.7 on arm which is probably old school
<Riddell> what we need is a useful perso who's interested in arm to help
<Riddell> ooh memeka.. are you interested in helping?
<shadeslayer> hm
<shadeslayer> we have armhf builders \o/
<shadeslayer> memeka: ^^ :)
 * shadeslayer bootstraps new pkg-kde-tools
<Riddell> cor
<Riddell> shadeslayer: which PPAs?
<shadeslayer> kubuntu-ppa-next and next-staging
 * shadeslayer builds ecm
<shadeslayer> hm, should have appended ~ppa1 there
<Riddell> shadeslayer: you're uploading the stuff that's already in there to get it built on armhf?
<shadeslayer> Riddell: no
<shadeslayer> Riddell: this has the right pkg-kde-tools script
<shadeslayer> the one that is being used by all the frameworks right now is wrong
<memeka> shadeslayer: Riddell on now...
<memeka> im not usually on IRC so a mailist would be better
<memeka> where is next-staging?
<shadeslayer> memeka: https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/ubuntu/next-staging
<Riddell> memeka: there's a kubuntu-devel mailing list
<Riddell> although we tend to use irc lots
<Riddell> memeka: do you think you'd be able to check if we still need to use gcc 4.7 for kde4libs in utopic?
<memeka> Riddell: yes i am getting in there...
<memeka> i will have to upgrade to utopic first ...
<memeka> ill do this this weekend
<Riddell> :)
<Riddell> chroots also work of course
<memeka> well i kind of trashed my system...
<memeka> and getting another board soon
<Riddell> uh oh
<memeka> so i can has both 
<memeka> Riddell or shadeslayer -> any idea how I can build kwin against GLES instead of GL? :D
<shadeslayer> memeka: you have to rebuild qt first
<shadeslayer> against gles
<memeka> project-neon5-qt5
<memeka> is it an environ var ?
<memeka> when building?
<shadeslayer> no
<memeka> then?
<shadeslayer> !find libGLES.so trusty
<ubottu> Package/file libGLES.so does not exist in trusty
<Riddell> qt doesn't use gles?
<Riddell> that seems a bit of a problem on arm
<shadeslayer> memeka: you want to install libgles2-mesa-dev
<shadeslayer> memeka: and maybe remove libgl1-mesa-dev
<shadeslayer> and recompile Qt
<shadeslayer> then in the configure output you'll see "Qt5 OpenGL (qtbase)"
<Riddell> "gles2_architectures := armel armhf"  qt5 is gles
<shadeslayer> Riddell: this is Project Neon
<memeka> this is for kwin: $ cat CMakeLists.txt | grep GLESv2
<memeka> if(OPENGLES_FOUND AND (${Qt5Gui_OPENGL_IMPLEMENTATION} STREQUAL "GLESv2"))
<shadeslayer> yeah, you have to install  libgles2-mesa-dev
<Riddell> aah, neon
<memeka> and kwin can see gles
<shadeslayer> but as Martin mentioned, make sure Qt5 is compiled with GLES too
<memeka> just that it selects glx
<shadeslayer> then you might want to mention that on the ML
<shadeslayer> with the full CMake output
<shadeslayer> memeka: btw did you make sure Qt is compiled with GLES
<shadeslayer> because that's required as Martin said
<memeka> shadeslayer: I am recompiling QT, checking how to get GLES instead of GL
<shadeslayer> I think all you have to do is install  libgles2-mesa-dev 
<shadeslayer> and it should pick it up
<memeka> I don't need to install it
<memeka> since i don;t use MESA
<memeka> anw mesa is installed
<memeka> but I use the native ones
<memeka> and yes it is picked up
<memeka> http://pastebin.com/UadvAL5y
<memeka> see here
<memeka> it picks up GL and GLES
<shadeslayer> that's not Qt
<memeka> that;s kwin
<memeka> -- Found EGL: /usr/lib/arm-linux-gnueabihf/libEGL.so (found version "1.4")
<memeka> Building KWin with OpenGL support
<memeka> :(
<shadeslayer> yes, but what about Qt5, Qt5 needs opengles first
<memeka> yes I am unarchiving it now
<memeka> the idea is that I have GLES installed and is picked up ... just now as the default :(
<memeka> let's see what QT does
<memeka> shadeslayer: -opengl es2 flag
<shadeslayer> cool
<memeka> is that right?
<memeka> for qt...
<shadeslayer> sounds about right
<memeka> http://pastebin.com/7zakP8S5
<shadeslayer> memeka: yeah -opengl es2 should work
<shadeslayer> memeka: I don't see opengl es2 there
<memeka> lol it was tehre.... last line was not selected :)
<shadeslayer> ^^
<memeka> shadeslayer: looks like i got it right: http://pastebin.com/i1yBkJn0
<memeka>  OpenGL ............... yes (OpenGL ES 2.x)
<shadeslayer> \o/
<memeka> now just have to wait...
<memeka> can't wait for my 8-core arm board :D
<shadeslayer> ^^
<shadeslayer> memeka: we've enabled arm builds for the PPA
<shadeslayer> so you can just use regular packages soon on Utopic
<shadeslayer> so
<shadeslayer> who wants to script fixing debian/rules for all the frameworks
<memeka> shadeslayer: qt package needs debian/rules with -opengl es2 :P
<shadeslayer> memeka: already has it
<memeka> cool
<shadeslayer> memeka: https://launchpadlibrarian.net/179094828/buildlog_ubuntu-utopic-armhf.qtbase-opensource-src_5.3.0%2Bdfsg-2ubuntu6_UPLOADING.txt.gz
<shadeslayer> from the official package
<memeka> so, only qt basically needs to be built against that?
<memeka> every other package will pick up?
<shadeslayer> dunno
<shadeslayer> I'd recompile kwin at least
<Riddell> hi RoozbehShafiee, you're an elite ubuntu person from Iran who's a kde fanboy?
<memeka> yeah kwin for sure... i'll see how everything else goes
<shadeslayer> cool, keep us apraised please :0
<shadeslayer> *:)
<memeka> even with compositor disabled, it was slow, but i guess that was because of qt
<shadeslayer> most likely
<memeka> shadeslayer: btw if i wanna change the platform driver from xcb to other ... is it also from qt compile options?
<shadeslayer> won't work
<shadeslayer> kwin hard deps on xcb
<memeka> as in, new default, to be used by klauncher and everything
<shadeslayer> or that's what I remember
<memeka> let's say i won't use kwin, but openbox or smthg else
<shadeslayer> well, I don't know, we haven't checked that configuration
<shadeslayer> maybe it'll work
<memeka> i did try to start kwin -platform eglfs and it complained it was expecting xcb :P
<memeka> the idea is that i wanna try in a system where there is no xcb ... or eglfs actually
<memeka> i found a platform driver from jolla that uses libhybris with android drivers
<memeka> for egl
<shadeslayer> actually, I think -platform only accepts X11 or wayland
<shadeslayer> on linux
<memeka> no eglfs ?
<memeka> linuxfb ?
<shadeslayer> not that I know of, I'd say ask on kde-devel
<memeka> kinda stupid linuxfb not to work on linux :))
<memeka>   QPA backends:     DirectFB ............. yes     EGLFS ................ yes     KMS .................. yes     LinuxFB .............. yes     XCB .................. yes (system library)
<memeka> i think they all work on linux
<memeka> or maybe not... dunno
<Riddell> ta da! http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-sc-4.14
<Riddell> ** proofreaders please check ↑
<Riddell> seems the best way to add a story to kubuntu.org now is to turn off javascript in konqueror
<RoozbehShafiee> Riddell: yes jan
<RoozbehShafiee> Riddell: you still remember me :)
 * sgclark shares
<jalomann> Hi. Does anyone know if oversized iso kubuntu 14.10 is reason not to boot properly?
<Riddell> jalomann: nah it's just an arbirary size limit, I need to bump it really
<Riddell> doesn't affect the images
<Riddell> RoozbehShafiee: this is the place to hang out if you want to become an elite kubuntu ninja :)
<Riddell> I'd love to see how well Plasma 5 does in right-to-left languages
<jalomann> Just wondering. Downloaded yesterday and boot stops in random steps.
<RoozbehShafiee> Riddell: I don't download KF5 images yet. but this weekend I can test it and report the result to you :)
<Riddell> great :)
<RoozbehShafiee> ;)
<RoozbehShafiee> Riddell: I would like so much to contribute and develop in k/ubuntu project. but today for second time the board didn't accept my membership application.
<lordievader> RoozbehShafiee: You don't need a membership to contribute ;)
<shadeslayer> ^^
<shadeslayer> ok, tier 1 up
<shadeslayer> lets see if this works
<Riddell> RoozbehShafiee: plus if you contribute to kubuntu then the kubuntu council can make you a member :)
<RoozbehShafiee> lordievader: yes but after so many year activity in Iran community I would like to have this membership
<shadeslayer> Riddell: https://packages.debian.org/sid/kapidox
<RoozbehShafiee> Riddell: I know,  about 5 months ago I send my application but didn't any respond from kubuntu team
<Riddell> RoozbehShafiee: oh um really? that seems like a failure
<RoozbehShafiee> yes
<Riddell> RoozbehShafiee: I can't find it, the only thing a gmail search for "Roozbeh Shafiee" turns up is you joining kubuntu-devel list in July
<RoozbehShafiee> Riddell: I added my name to a wiki page that I'm search for. a wiki page like ubuntu membership
<RoozbehShafiee> Riddell: I think it was the page: https://community.kde.org/Kubuntu/Meeting
<Riddell> RoozbehShafiee: ah but indeed you need to do more than just add yourself to the page, hanging around on this IRC channel is a good start
<Riddell> doing useful things like testing, user support, loco work, packaging etc etc are what mean you're ready the go for membership
<Riddell> then in kubuntu you need to organise a meeting and confince the kubuntu-council to give it to you
<RoozbehShafiee> Riddell: aha
<RoozbehShafiee> Riddell: in kubuntu not but in KDE project previously I had so much activity
<RoozbehShafiee> Riddell: but this time, instead of ubuntu membership, I will apply for kubuntu membership
<Riddell> helping KDE is great, although usually won't get you kubuntu membership
<RoozbehShafiee> Riddell: I didn't know it
<RoozbehShafiee> Riddell: I got it now
<Riddell> but we do encourage the crossover
<RoozbehShafiee> Riddell: yes I know it. because of this I think that contribution  to each one is the same
<shadeslayer> mhall119: pingly
<shadeslayer> mhall119: remember that weird perl snippet that was doing weird things
<shadeslayer> mhall119: I thought that it ran perl from inside perl with the strict module explicitly enabled to make sure that the parsing is correct
<shadeslayer> mhall119: but nooo, it uses 'use strict' at the top of the script
<shadeslayer> so now I have no clue why it does what it does
<shadeslayer> now I still have to figure out how to make it pass the right flags
 * Riddell out
<mhall119> shadeslayer: it looked like it was dumping shell-parseable parameters out to a shell (bash, dash, etc) to be converted and then fed back through the perl interpreted to be printed out so the original script could read them
<mhall119> it was basically a very round-about way of doing parameter replacement/expansion in the way that the default shell does them
<mhall119> so I hope whatever parameters are being used are safe, because if somebody snuck in a " ; rm -r ~/; " it could do some really bad things
<mhall119> it looked like it was probably being used for a startup script or something, so it's probably "okay" from a safety perspective
<apachelogger> Riddell, yofel, shadeslayer: any opinions on where to put an initial CP ppa?
<apachelogger> I was thinking ~kubuntu-ppa/plasma-daily-trunk  {trunk,trunk-proposed,stable,stable-proposed}
<apachelogger> possibly even drop the daily
<apachelogger> makes no sense unless we intend to do a snapshot thing like for neon which doesn't seem too useful TBH
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: why not a new team, I think kubuntu ppa's should be stuff from tars
<shadeslayer> ~kubuntu-cp
<shadeslayer> Also, all hail git for packaging
<apachelogger> maybe
<apachelogger> I am a bit torn, having it all in one place helps with management OTOH CP might depending on how much we want to use it need more PPAs than 4 in the long run
<apachelogger> so kubuntu-ppa would get way too crowded
<shadeslayer> I think that cp shouldn't be for regular users tbh
<shadeslayer> So it has no place in kubuntu-ppa
<apachelogger> wellz
<shadeslayer> By regular users I mean , people who won't be pissed at things breaking 
<apachelogger> considering upstream CI is the measure of quality for frameworks and CP ultimately will reflect a working CI result as a package it could be argued that things shaltn't ever break and if they do someone screwed up in making the automation prevent the breakage
<apachelogger> i.e. the goal is that CP is as stable as a release
<shadeslayer> Upstream ci does not take into account file moves
<shadeslayer> And if we are using regexes its going to be hard to track those
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: I never ever mention regex when talking about file move detection :P
<apachelogger> I always talk about needing loads of disk space and caching all the possible upgrade versions
<apachelogger> i.e. that's how one does detect a file move short of noticing it while packaging
<apachelogger> someone upgrades from a conflictering version and it goes kaboom and they complain
<apachelogger> now that still involves someone's system going kaboom, so that should really very much be outsourced to automated QA
<kdeuser56> shadeslayer: noninteractive boot option does not work on the plasma5 utopic iso :-( all other utopic isos work ... strange
<yofel> home sweet home :)
<yofel> shadeslayer: wrt armhf: I don't know hat happend to automoc, so you might beware of anything that uses it
<yofel> maybe the new buildd's will work..
<kdeuser56> yofel: are you familiar with ubiquity?
<yofel> kdeuser56: not really
<pedahzur> So, I saw this today: http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-sc-4.14  It says builds are available for "Kubuntu 14.04LTS."  The announcement about 4.13.3 said the same thing; have they stopped doing back ports for 12.04?
<yofel> unless someone with percise gives a reason why we should backport to it and volunteers to do all the Q/A, yes
<Odur> By the way. Sorry I didn't got set up for 4.14 testing before release. Better luck next time, now that I got the ppa ;)
<pedahzur> yofel: 1) Because I like running the latest 2) Because 12.04 is LTS, and still supported, 3) because my system is stable and I'd rather not have the upheaval of moving to 14.04.  Didn't realize there was so much QA to do.  Understand spreading resources thin.
<yofel> it's LTS, and we'll provide support for the official archive for that time, but we simply have too much work on our hands to support multiple releases for everything we do. Thus backports is last LTS + last stable
<pedahzur> yofel: Makes since. Still a bummer, though.
<yofel> well, if someone steps up that wants to do the work we'll give support. But so far 2 people have popped up and none stayed around
<pedahzur> yofel: I'd love to, but I really don't think I have the ability to make that time commitment right now.  What would you estimate as the average number of hours per week?
<kdeuser56> yofel: do you know of any hack to start plasma/X session in utopic?
<yofel> is it broken? I wasn't around all day
<kdeuser56> yofel: no, but noninteractive boot option for preseeding does not work
<kdeuser56> yofel: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopCDOptions
<kdeuser56> yofel: it works with all utopic isos I have tested (ubuntu, kubuntu) but not with kubuntu-plasma5
<kdeuser56> yofel: normally x should not be started with the "noninteractive" boot option
<yofel> please ask shadeslayer about that, I have no idea how he set that ISO up
<kdeuser56> yofel: since you are from germany and I am in the same timezone: at what times is he usually around
<yofel> he lives is Barcelona now, so he's usually online at europe work hours
<kdeuser56> ah okay
<yofel> pedahzur: it's usually about 2-4h per release (generating/uploading packages which we would do, fixing builds, then doing upgrade and run QA and following up if other people find issues)
<pedahzur> yofel: What does QA entail?  Installing and running? Running test suites?  How much knowledge about packaging is required? I'm certainly willing to learn; just dont' have a lot of knowledge right now.
<kdeuser56> yofel: for example: on all isos the "text" boot option works, but not on the plasma5 iso, so I suppose rohan uses a hack to start the session
<yofel> pedahzur: it's mostly making sure no packages break during upgrades (which is usually a chroot-ed upgrade test) and running means making sure the desktop and most applications still run (some of that depends on what's backported)
<yofel> Packaging knowledge isn't requied that much, we will help there but some basic knowledge about dpkg would be good ^^
<yofel> The most important thing would really be sticking around, otherwise we'll again have one-shot backports
<yofel> anyway, I'm tired and signing off now
<pedahzur> yofel: I'll certainly think about it!
<valorie> have a good evening, yofel
<valorie> pedahzur: I'm sure you would make lots of stability-minded kub. folks happy if you make more backports happen for 12.04
<pedahzur> valorie: What else are you signing me up for? :P
<kdeuser56> yofel: c ya
<valorie> we have no one testing that stuff now, because no one speaks up for it
<valorie> so it would be good if you were that person watching out for that
<pedahzur> Gotcha.
<valorie> we always backport security stuff, but everything else is ... extra
<pedahzur> valorie: Yeah, I've enjoyed using the KDE backports.  It's nice to stay up-to-date without major upheaval.  I'll need to look at my schedule and see if I could fit this in.
<valorie> cool
<valorie> just hang out here and we'll lure you in
<pedahzur> valorie: +1
#kubuntu-devel 2014-08-21
<ShalokShalom> Topic Link (Kubuntu 5 Test ISO http://goo.gl/nn2Zej ) Is dead
<ShalokShalom> I want to become a tester for 12.04.5 with 4.14 from backports. :)
<valorie> ShalokShalom: I suggest joining #kubuntu-devel or at least the kubuntu-devel mail list
<valorie> and make your interest known in either/both
<ShalokShalom> this is kubuntu-devel ?
<valorie> oh sheesh
<ShalokShalom> :)
 * valorie blushes
<lordievader> valorie: ;)
<ShalokShalom> you are the girl from g plus ?
<valorie> you're right about that link
<valorie> the girl?
<ShalokShalom> ok, so no
 * valorie is female for sure, but it's been a long time since i was a girl
<ShalokShalom> there is a hacker girl from kubuntu on g plus, with a similar nick
<ShalokShalom> ah, ok
<ShalokShalom> my english is buggy
<ShalokShalom> i mean female/woman ofc
<lordievader> ShalokShalom: Perhaps you are thinking of sgclark.
<valorie> I am the only Valorie on g+, I just checked
<valorie> didn't know I had fame there
<valorie> lol
<ShalokShalom> since most genius person, which i ever meet in the open source scene, is a she, i put more attention on females :P
<valorie> the only kernel devel I know is female
<ShalokShalom> ah
<ShalokShalom> i mean anke/demm, who creates KaOS
<valorie> anke -- I think she used to come into the linuxchix chan
<valorie> years ago
<valorie> loads of people there, all smarter than me
<ShalokShalom> :)
<ShalokShalom> valorie: we write about wayland 
<Riddell> hi ShalokShalom 
<ShalokShalom> hi
<Riddell> ShalokShalom: I'm not doing backports of 4.14 on Kubuntu 12.04, we only backport to the latest LTS
<ShalokShalom> yes, i see, 4.13.2 is ready, yes ? :)
<ShalokShalom> http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-sc-4.13.2
<Riddell> ShalokShalom: yep
<ShalokShalom> ok, so i want to test that :P
<ShalokShalom> what is important ?
<Riddell> in testing 4.13?  test baloo file search and kontact, they're the two most flakey bits
<ShalokShalom> ok
<ShalokShalom> baloo work ever fine to me
<ShalokShalom> kontact was buggy, since i know it 
<soee> Riddell: maybe it would be a good idea to have some page for people that want to test for example KDE SC with some steps they should do/check so if someone shows up here ready to do test, we can 
<soee> give him such link and he would know what to do, also it would be a good idea to allow comments for testers on such page so they can tell what is good/wrong etc
<Riddell> soee: good idea, go ahead :)
* Riddell changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu - Octopii Fan Club | https://trello.com/kubuntu
<valorie> woah, our /topic has shrunk
<Riddell> lots of things todo in https://trello.com/kubuntu :)
* Riddell changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu - Friendly Computing | https://trello.com/kubuntu
<ShalokShalom> soee: thats exactly, what i search, yes. :)
<ShalokShalom> a step by step guide
<soee> Riddell: ill try to f
<soee> *prepare something
<soee> ShalokShalom: where did you get info that testers are needed ?
<soee> some social media, other user or ?
<ShalokShalom> valorie told me that
<soee> ah the girl :D
<ShalokShalom> yep
<ShalokShalom> :P
<valorie> pfff
<ShalokShalom> haha
<ShalokShalom> by the way: does anyone have saved the deb`s of remastersys or the black lab imager ?
<ShalokShalom> both go offline
<ShalokShalom> or the source ?
<ShalokShalom> valorie: we all have a children in us, please take it as a compliment ;)
<valorie> it is not respectful to women to call them girls
<valorie> yes, I do have a child in me though, for sure
<ShalokShalom> it was a language spellinh mistake 
<valorie> anyway, need to go to sleep now, it's after 2am here
<valorie> niters
<ShalokShalom> ok, gn8
<valorie> have fun testing
<Riddell> "Arthur Schiwon (blizzz) renewed their own membership in the Kubuntu Members (kubuntu-members) team" yay Blizzz still loves us!
<Blizzz> always! have a place in my heart, yo ;)
<Riddell> :)  but will you still when I remove all the owncloud blogs from planet as I've been asked to, that would show true love
<apachelogger> yofel: whatever is going to happen to frameworks packaging in git?
<yofel> got distracted by me being on vacation and raphael's git packaging layout thread on debian-devel a bit
<yofel> how would we go about repositories owned by different teams btw.?
<apachelogger> yofel: push rights is per team?
<yofel> pretty much from what I see on git.debian.org
<apachelogger> gives me a headache
<apachelogger> yofel: well, either we get add to the team or the repo moves to pkg-kde I'd say
<Riddell> surely kubuntu and debian would have to be the same team for it to make any sense?
<apachelogger> Riddell: pkg-kde would not have push rights to debian-mm so we couldn't fiddle with qtmultimedia for example
<yofel> just mentioning it as AFAIK ScottK said something about putting kapidox in the python team
<apachelogger> (assming that is maintained by debian-mm)
<apachelogger> Oo
<apachelogger> kapidox in python sounds peculiar
<yofel> [06:40:45] <ScottK> shadeslayer: kapidox is, from a packaging perspective, a python app, so putting it in the python apps team made more sense.
<yofel> you might want to read #debian-qt-kde every now and then, you're even there :P
<shadeslayer> ^^
<shadeslayer> hurray
<apachelogger> I am not at workstation
<shadeslayer> I fixed pkg-kde-tools
<shadeslayer> no more patching ECM
<yofel> shadeslayer++
<shadeslayer> though pkg-kde-tools has a shitty workaround for setting ECM__MKSPECS_INSTALL_DIR
<shadeslayer> https://github.com/shadeslayer/pkg-kde-tools/commit/2a4175ffa8bdad6c77db56e8553e49d56c8cd983
<apachelogger> Oo
<yofel> shadeslayer: is github seriously the best way to do feature work on debian branches? :/
<yofel> well, $external_git_repo_management
<shadeslayer> nope, but it was the easiest :(
<yofel> bummer
<shadeslayer> yeah, I'll try to figure out alioth on the weekend
 * shadeslayer retries tier 1
<shadeslayer> I like Quintasan's comment on the ML
<shadeslayer> so much time invested in neon
<shadeslayer> ;_;
<yofel> well, without neon I think we wouldn't be having the CP talk in the first place
<yofel> we'll still have the memories :P
<shadeslayer> ^^
<apachelogger> https://code.launchpad.net/kubuntu-packaging-unstable
<apachelogger> FWIW BTW, if github's group management wasn't pretty mental I'd totally support moving our packaging to github should we encounter problems with the move to alioth :P
<yofel> shouldn't we - at that point - ask upstream whether we can move there?
<shadeslayer> ^^
<apachelogger> using another remote (debian) is just as nice as having one repo with many branches, only disadvantage being that the initial setup is more of a pain in the bum
<shadeslayer> hurray
<shadeslayer> things seem to be building
<apachelogger> yofel: upstream has global push rights
<shadeslayer> I am awesome
<shadeslayer> I conquered perl
<shadeslayer> only took me 3 days
<apachelogger> and I for one would not be comfortable backing push applications from any random packager considering they can then also accidentially break every kde repo in existance
<yofel> doesn't gentoo have their stuff upstream?
<apachelogger> nope
<shadeslayer> there's also the small issue of team thingies in Launchpad
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: what's that?
<shadeslayer> so everyone in ubuntu-dev can push things in LP
<yofel> what was that emege stuff in kdesupport then?
<yofel> *emerge
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: marginally uninteresting to be honest :P
<shadeslayer> but if we move to KDE git / github, you lose that
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: I can see people raising hell about it
<apachelogger> one could probably even automate auto-archive-sync
 * shadeslayer is hungry
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: I'll raise hell about launchpad using a shit vcs then
<shadeslayer> heh
<yofel> I did talk about team permissions with maxy at some point weeks ago, ended without conclusion
* apachelogger changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu - There be Unicorns | https://trello.com/kubuntu
<yofel> Riddell: what's up with the minimalistic topic btw.?
<Riddell> yofel: I just took out the link to 4.14 (cos it's out) and plasma 5 ISOs (cos they moved)
<yofel> hm, ok
<apachelogger> that is not true, you also removed the octopii
<Riddell> well yes, that joke was getting old
<yofel> it was ^^
<apachelogger> u just don't appreciate the awesomeness of the octopus 
<Riddell> oh when you do SUP Yoga among muchos medusas you learn there are many awesome things in the sea
<apachelogger> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4Lp5a-r3MJU
<Blizzz> Riddell: even removing ownCloud blogs from Planet KDE (this you mean?) will not affecting my love. Though I do not know why they should be removed. But i also heard Qt stuff was about to be removed, no?
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: ping
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: do we want the l10n stuff for KF5 and friends?
<shadeslayer> in pkg-kde-tools
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: the l10n stuff?
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: extraction you mean?
<shadeslayer> the l10n stuff
<shadeslayer> yes
<apachelogger> yeah, we need that :P
<shadeslayer> why?
<apachelogger> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=baBJdKHw-zQ
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: for our software
<shadeslayer> hm
<shadeslayer> ok
<Riddell> Blizzz: owncloud isn't part of KDE any more so it's been suggested I should remove people who only blog about owncloud and not KDE
<shadeslayer> I'll port it over then
<Riddell> Blizzz: the Qt news blog isn't on planet kde
<Blizzz> Riddell: I believe the woboq guys are/were on Planet KDE and were mostly blogging about Qt
<Blizzz> but maybe my memory just mixes things up
<Riddell> Blizzz: hmm, maybe I should zap them down too
<Blizzz> mh…
<Riddell> and blame it on you :)
<Blizzz> such a conspiracy
<sgclark> Riddell: seems I can no longer build anything, every package gives me http://paste.ubuntu.com/8105612/
<yofel> shadeslayer: ^
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<shadeslayer> sgclark: sorry
<shadeslayer> just a moment
<shadeslayer> sgclark: fixed
<shadeslayer> debs should be published in ~30 minutes
<sgclark> what was it?
<shadeslayer> I'm working on fixing pkg-kde-tools
<shadeslayer> porting it to KF5
<shadeslayer> I forgot to disable policy checks for the old scripts
<sgclark> ok, thanks
<yofel> you'll have to make that accept kubuntu dev too, as not all our new package have the debian team as orig maint.
<yofel> *packages
<shadeslayer> yofel: I just remove the check
<shadeslayer> it's useless for us
<yofel> that'll work too :)
<shadeslayer> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8105819/
<shadeslayer> ok, ki18n failed
<shadeslayer> hm
<shadeslayer> usr/qt5/imports/kf5/ktranscript.so but should be in usr/lib/*/qt5/plugins/kf5/ktranscript.so
<shadeslayer> weird
<shadeslayer> ah
<shadeslayer> stupid me
<shadeslayer> https://github.com/shadeslayer/pkg-kde-tools/commit/981e3381f2d118a0bab14d3d8649ef7d4d1f9bc3
<shadeslayer> :p
<shadeslayer> yofel: stupid sed/regex question
<yofel> that doesn't exist :P
<shadeslayer> heh
<shadeslayer> I want to match pkg-kde-tools*, and replace it by pkg-kde-tools (>= 0.15.15)
<mcstr__> anyone here got a bit of experience with yad?
<yofel> shadeslayer: I'm not sure if sed can do that reliably... at least I don't think it has a non-greedy version of *
<shadeslayer> what's yad 0.o
<shadeslayer> yofel: hm
<mcstr__> shadeslayer yad = yet another dialog program
<mcstr__> it's supposed to create easy dialogues with checkboxes, buttons, etc. 
<yofel> shadeslayer: I'm pretty sure you can do a perl one-liner though if you really need it short
<shadeslayer> heh
<shadeslayer> yofel: well
<shadeslayer> fortunately all pkg-kde-tools build deps are unversioned
<shadeslayer> so meh
<shadeslayer> lucky me
<shadeslayer> tier 1 being pushed now
<yofel> I had the same problem with kubuntu-initial-upload, which is why it ended up having a weird regex for that
<Riddell> apachelogger: hmm you think upstream me should make daily tars for Plasma?
<yofel> python does have non-greedy patterns though
<yofel> shadeslayer: where do you need that?
<shadeslayer> yofel: all pkg-kde-tools need to have a versioned build depends now
<shadeslayer> since I switched to using the 3rd iteration of the debian-qt-kde scripts
<shadeslayer> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging-next/sonnet/revision/40
<yofel> ah, I would probably end up writing that with python (maybe playing around with dep822 or how that was called)
<mcstr__> so no one then? :(
<shadeslayer> dep822 yep
<shadeslayer> yofel: sounds a bit overengineered :p
 * yofel only knows about zenity and kdailog, never heard of yad
<yofel> shadeslayer: probably ^^
<shadeslayer> find . -name control | xargs sed -i 's/pkg-kde-tools/pkg-kde-tools (>= 0.15.15)/'
<shadeslayer> worked for me ^^ :p
<yofel> now hope that nothing had a version :P
<shadeslayer> I checked
<yofel> ok, that'll do the job then
<shadeslayer> find . -name control | xargs grep pkg-kde-tools  gave me nothing
<kdeuser56> shadeslayer: how is the x session started in the kubuntu-plasma5 iso? 
<shadeslayer> kdeuser56: sddm -> starts x -> starts sddm-helper -> autologin kicks in -> sddm-helper is killed -> startkde
<kdeuser56> shadeslayer: that seems to create problems with some boot options
<shadeslayer> casper autologin scripts write the config for autologin in sddm
<kdeuser56> shadeslayer: "text" should normally not start x ... but on this iso x is started
<kdeuser56> shadeslayer: the ubiquity "noninteractive" boot option does not work ... it simply starts the graphical session
<shadeslayer> sigh
<shadeslayer> kdeuser56: does it work on the kde 4 iso?
<kdeuser56> shadeslayer: yeah
<kdeuser56> kubuntu utopic works ... kubuntu-plasma5 utopic does not work
<shadeslayer> http://cdimages.ubuntu.com/kubuntu-plasma5/daily-live/current/
<shadeslayer> Riddell: ^
<apachelogger> Riddell: no, what we discussed in randa entails rolling tars via jenkins
<apachelogger> in fact possibly to such an extent that you can obtain the actual release tars via jenkins
<Riddell> apachelogger: rolling tars using a different method than the final tars are made from defeats the purpose really, if jenkins gets tarme built into it that would be cool
<apachelogger> Riddell: the idea is that jenkins would use tarme :P
<apachelogger> one of the ideas behind this is that as a random developer you do not have to bother with fiddling around with the release scripting, but you could get a tar from jenkins and use that as your release tar, and possibly even have a button in jenkins that would tag the rev the tar came from as $version
<Riddell> yes that would be most lovely
<apachelogger> Alex had all sorts of crazy ideas in his pursuite of making releasing things less complicated
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: I don't think they were crazy btw
<shadeslayer> because all of this already exists on platforms like github
<shadeslayer> I even proposed this 6 months back with git next
<shadeslayer> i.e. dev just pushes tag, CI generates tar
<yofel> don't they currently do thing the opposite way?
<yofel> *thingſ
<yofel> that's a funny character...
<shadeslayer> release tar and tag? yes
<apachelogger> tag -> tar is largely disliked
<Riddell> should we try to release Kubuntu Plasma 5 along with Beta 1 next week?
<Riddell> yo sgclark, how are you getting on with partition manager and kscreen?
<BluesKaj> is plasma5 image stable after installation now or is it still hit and miss ?
<sgclark> Riddell: I committed my partionmanager change yesterday... I am behind on kscreen as since last night I could not use debuild. Fixed now and working on it...
<Riddell> BluesKaj: we don't know until you test it out
<BluesKaj> hehe, ok Riddell, fair enough :)
<Riddell> here's a really important question, should the cdimage pages for Kubuntu Plasma 5 use Ubuntu Font or Oxygen Font?
<BluesKaj> gotta confess I never use Ubuntu font
<sgclark> ^ same
<Riddell> what do you use?
<sgclark> oxygen
<kdeuser56> hard decision, both look good
<Riddell> sgclark: partitionmanager uploaded!  you can probably move that card to Done now
<apachelogger> Riddell: upstream ftw? :P
<Riddell> size limit on cdimage is..
<Riddell> 1,073,741,824
<Riddell> 1,102,970,880  ← our current amd64 size
<Riddell> 1,207,959,552  ← current plasma5 image size
<Riddell> what size limit shall I set it to?
<apachelogger> 5 gig
<Riddell> nooo
<apachelogger> or you know, someone could clean up 
<Riddell> ah, I see, you are using irony
 * apachelogger too stupid to use cut
<apachelogger> Riddell, yofel, shadeslayer: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~apachelogger/+junk/recipes/files that's what build recipe definition looks like
<apachelogger> I do wonder whether a list with generic recipes would be more fruitful though
<shadeslayer> I call symlink
<shadeslayer> ah wait
<apachelogger> at least in neon we currently have the recipes largely diverging because they also define build deps and whatnot
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: empty recipes? :p
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: no no they are symlinks alright
<shadeslayer> ??
<apachelogger> all recipes symlink to _standard
<shadeslayer> ah
<apachelogger> which in turn specifies the recipe through _common
<shadeslayer> then launchpad is being weird
<apachelogger> all without params because presently there is no need for any special stuff, and it is this lack of need that makes me wonder whether a text file listing stuff meant to build wouldn't be more useful
<shadeslayer> it most probably would
<kdeuser56> shadeslayer, Riddell: just tested and recorded again, so that you can be absolutely sure my report was right: https://docs.google.com/file/d/0B-ihXi2hkCPfLVZlLW1zYnVuRWM/edit
<kdeuser56> shadeslayer, Riddell: the utopic-desktop-amd64.iso is the kde 4 based iso
<kdeuser56> shadeslayer, Riddell: the kubuntu-plasma5 iso simply ignores the "text" and the "noninteractive" boot parameter and boots straight to the desktop, which makes preseeding impossible
<shadeslayer> kdeuser56: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-branches/ubuntu/utopic/casper/utopic/view/head:/scripts/casper-bottom/15autologin
<shadeslayer> kdeuser56: that's how it autologins
<shadeslayer> well hm
<shadeslayer> you probably want to grep casper
<kdeuser56> shadeslayer: it seems this script is invoked too early
<shadeslayer> to see what happens when you pass text
<shadeslayer> kdeuser56: no, something is not invoked when you boot with text
<shadeslayer> which causes 15autologin to get invoked
<shadeslayer> yep
<shadeslayer> kdeuser56: I have a fix
<kdeuser56> shadeslayer: great
<shadeslayer> kdeuser56: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-branches/ubuntu/utopic/casper/utopic/view/head:/scripts/casper-bottom/25configure_init#L31
<kdeuser56> shadeslayer: does that also fix the noninteractive boot parameter, which is far more important?
<shadeslayer> it should
 * shadeslayer is trying to understand the regex there
<kdeuser56> shadeslayer: I can report you back tomorrow when the new iso is done
<shadeslayer> yep, thx al0t
<shadeslayer> *alot
<apachelogger> Riddell, yofel: I swear to god, I have to see a package where wrap-and-sort will not touch half the files
<apachelogger> it's madness
<Riddell> why is that madness?
<apachelogger> because like I said when I first complained about it people have, are, and will forget to run it thus making someone else pointlessly polluting the version control history with even more pointless lines moves
<apachelogger> ohohoh
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: I remember what other problem I saw with versions
<apachelogger> I think merging with the same changelog stanza will make the merge tool fall over dead
<apachelogger> since stable chanes and unstable changes would be interlaced substantially
<shadeslayer> kdeuser56: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8107219/
<apachelogger> so I think what needs to happen is that the unstable branch has a dedicated stanza listing the unstable changes ontop of the stable changes
<apachelogger> i.e. kwin unstable right now would have 5.0.50 or something
<apachelogger> ideally the version stanzas actually should be automated, but since upstream Riddell doesn't enforce one variable to define the version in all workspace repos that is a bit impossible right now :'<
<apachelogger> dch really hates me
<kdeuser56> shadeslayer: thx, you are amazing! I will test again with tomorrows iso, should be in there right?
<shadeslayer> eys
<shadeslayer> *yes
<kdeuser56> great
<shadeslayer> thanks for finding that corner case
<Riddell> apachelogger: wait one cotton picking minute, upstream Riddell does enforce one variable in Plasma 5.1 for versions
<apachelogger> Riddell: do you?
<Riddell> apachelogger: just did that yesterday/today
<apachelogger> oh lovely then
<apachelogger> so we could ditch changelogs entirely and build automatically from commit messages even xD
<Riddell> set(PROJECT_VERSION "5.0.95")
<apachelogger> Riddell++
<Riddell> although it does need this to get a shipit https://git.reviewboard.kde.org/r/119882/
<Riddell> which requires d_ed to take a second look
<apachelogger> mister beard
<apachelogger> http://paste.kde.org/pmiw5n6k4
<apachelogger> I am really not sure about this
 * apachelogger shall start a notes page on CP tomorrow
<Riddell> why are you not sure about build-dep on libepoxy?
<Riddell> apachelogger: how do you expect 5.0.2 to be packaged?
<apachelogger> Riddell: that'd be from the stable branch
<apachelogger> I am not sure about the changelogging, not about the bdep xD
<Riddell> apachelogger: right but then how does the stable branch get merged into the unstable branch?
<d_ed> Riddell: see comment before shipping, shout IRL if you disagree
<apachelogger> Riddell: bzr merge
<apachelogger> Riddell: by hand (although in the mid term that should also be automated in some form or fashion)
<apachelogger> the by hand factor is why I argued that bzr is rubbish for this endavor :P
<apachelogger> at the end of the day when automated merges fail a human will have to forward merge stable into unstable
<apachelogger> there's also the question of how much/if we should automated version bumps in the changelog ... i.e. if the project_version in cmake changes we could have automation that declares the present packaging 5.0.whatever and branches it automatically for a human to then do a release pack
<apachelogger> could be iritating though
<apachelogger> many options are at hand, most of them raise questions I have no good answer for :(
<apachelogger> Riddell: anywho, general workflow is fix up stable ->> forward merge changes into unstable ->> triggers unstable rebuilds ->> fix up unstable
<apachelogger> oh noes kwin failed
<Riddell> sounds like faff
<apachelogger> ohhh wayland
 * Riddell sings the wayland song
<apachelogger> if one of you wants to toy with the present stuff feel free to, shadeslayer should be able to trigger builds 
<apachelogger> otherwise I'll try to beat it into green state tomorrow
<BluesKaj> is there no install option the plasma5 image disk...seemed to run ok without any freezes 
<BluesKaj> ?
<BluesKaj> http://cdimages.ubuntu.com/kubuntu-plasma5/daily-live/current/ .. no ubiquity installer ?
<sgclark> Riddell: lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging-next/kscreen ready for review.
<BluesKaj> ubiquity installer is missing from the image...http://cdimages.ubuntu.com/kubuntu-plasma5/daily-live/current/
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: I think you broke kwin building https://launchpadlibrarian.net/182900537/buildlog_ubuntu-utopic-i386.kwin_4%3A5.0.50%2Bgit20140821.2014~5cc66f1_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<apachelogger> oha
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: nevermind
<apachelogger> it appears that lib is new
<apachelogger> my oh my, the changes in kwin alone
<apachelogger> outragous
<apachelogger> Riddell, shadeslayer, yofel: https://notes.kde.org/p/kubuntu-cp
<apachelogger> random notes as of right now
<apachelogger> mh
<apachelogger> did we always package kwin as 300 packages?
<apachelogger> the libs seem somewhat overzealous considering they are only supposed to be used by other workspace
<yofel> usually, even for multiple gl's
<apachelogger> yofel: well the gl spliting makes sense
<debfx> the more the merrier
<apachelogger> in the future even more so along the line of x11 vs. wayland
<apachelogger> but libkwin4-effect-builtins1 surely doesn't need or want its own lib package
<yofel> added fun if you make sure kwin needs at least 4 build runs until every package is filled
<apachelogger> much silly
<apachelogger> KISS I say
<apachelogger> anywho, I dunno what to do with libkwin
<apachelogger> upstream chooses to ignore my suggestion of putting a private in their lib names to make clear that they are private :'<
<apachelogger> actually
<apachelogger> Riddell: use some upstream release dude powers and make that happen plz ;)
<shadeslayer> did not
<shadeslayer> I need to be beyond the ballmer curve to achieve that brokenness
<shadeslayer> no roommates \o/
<shadeslayer> I have all the wifi
<soee> latest updates, error when processing /var/cache/apt/archives/libpowerdevilcore2_4%3a5.0.1-0ubuntu1~ubuntu14.10~ppa4_amd64.deb
<ShalokShalom> i install a fresh 12.04.5 and load the 4.13.2 ppa - that kills my oxygen window decortion (which reappears after reboot) and dont take any effekt, i am still on 4.8.5
#kubuntu-devel 2014-08-22
<lordievader> Good morning.
<Riddell> Oxygen font bling http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu-plasma5/daily-live/20140821/
<Riddell> is it more pretty than http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/daily-live/20140822/ ?
<valorie> hmmm, I like different elements of both
<valorie> the second one's blue header is better
<valorie> the other is too crowded
<valorie> however, the first one has a better body font
<seaLne> yesterday i ran into a problem with updating a machine that only had 6Gb / it wasn't enough to download and upgrade to the new kde version (non ppa). this is a bit significant as the installer suggests that 6Gb is the minimum required
<seaLne> so i wonder if the installer should suggest more
<seaLne> this was on trusty
<shadeslayer> seaLne: 6 GB is fine for installation
<shadeslayer> But if you do large KDE updates, then its not
<shadeslayer> Especially from PPA's
<apachelogger> uh, sure it is
<apachelogger> the deb data of an entire install is only a bit more than 1 gig
<apachelogger> installed it's no more than 3, so you can do a full upgrade just fine
<apachelogger> of course if you install additional packages both numbers go up and you'll run out of space
<seaLne> well it failed for me yesterday
<seaLne> was just a base install of kubuntu
<apachelogger> seaLne: of 14.04?
<apachelogger> Riddell: ^ actually with increased iso size we should possibly look into bumping the recommended partition size to at least 8 gig
<seaLne> yeah 14.04
<seaLne> i admit the amount of people having such a small / is probably not great but this was the result of a guided install to an 8Gb SD card
<apachelogger> seaLne: it still shouldn't have run out of space
<apachelogger> oh
<apachelogger> OTOH
<apachelogger> seaLne: was that a new install or was it already updated some times before?
<apachelogger> if there were previous updates it could entirely be that your old apt cache packages simply consumed too much space
<seaLne> new install
<seaLne> so i guess there might actually have been the difference between 14.04.1 and a couple of days ago
<seaLne> but that still sounds a not particuarly unusual situation
<apachelogger> even so it should fit
<apachelogger> let's make a card to investigate
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: are you sure about that
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: about who?
<shadeslayer> that upgrades will work on 6 GB / with PPA's
<shadeslayer> I am unsure
<shadeslayer> especially if it's 4.14
<apachelogger> what would ppas matter
<shadeslayer> cache size ? though ok cache shouldn't be more than 1 GB for 4.14
<apachelogger> it shouldn't be more than 1gib in general
<shadeslayer> right
<shadeslayer> hm
<apachelogger> as the iso is 1gib, and most of the heavy packages are xz compressed, so they should have more or less the same size so the effective cache size would only be marginally bigger than 1gib
<apachelogger> anywho, I made a 14.10 card for it
<apachelogger> why kubotu didn't notice that is a bug to behold as well though
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> trello : since: 2014-08-20 14:57:32 UTC -> before: 2014-08-20 14:58:22 UTC || boards: 12
<apachelogger> it appears to me that somehow the polling thread got stuck
<apachelogger> most interesting
<apachelogger> kubotu: ping
<kubotu> pong
<CodePulsar> Why does the link to Shop (upper right corner) from the http://www.kubuntu.org point to http://www.kubuntu.org/news/ladies-polo-shirts-now-kubuntu-merchandise-shop instead of https://holvi.com/shop/Kubuntu/ ?
<Riddell> we should get rid of that anyway they're all gone
<Riddell> it also makes me wonder if we want to buy some more for wearing at akademy
<Riddell> link removed
<Riddell> shadeslayer, valorie, Riddell, yofel, apachelogger, sgclark: would you like a nice kubuntu shirt for akademy?
<apachelogger> yes, give me all the shirts
<yofel> sure :D
<sgclark> yes please
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: oh btw, kubuntu day is on thursday right?
<Riddell> apachelogger: yep
<Riddell> something swanky like this? http://www.superlogo.co.uk/acatalog/Fitted-Long-Sleeved-Shirt-KK121.html#SID=3051
<apachelogger> I'd be in favor
<apachelogger> alternatively we could get kubuntu bowties :O
<CodePulsar> Just donated a few GBP's so that you guys can get the shirts ;)
<sgclark> that is nice
<sgclark> bowties!
<Riddell> CodePulsar: yay, thanks :)
<Riddell> CodePulsar: of course it'll also help us to get there which is possibly just as important :)
<Riddell> sgclark, valorie: what style for the ladies? http://www.superlogo.co.uk/acatalog/Ladies-Corporate-Shirts.html
<Riddell> shadeslayer, valorie, Riddell, yofel, apachelogger, sgclark: please add your shirt size to https://notes.kde.org/p/kubuntu-akademy
<sgclark> well it seems US sizes are way different than others, so I really don't know haha
<sgclark> I like the H551 personally
<apachelogger> I never know my size qq
<Riddell> sgclark: the number is the colar size in inches I think 
<Riddell> Size - XS 8 - Small 10 - Medium 12 - Large 14 - XL 16 - XXL 18 - 3XL 20
<Riddell> seaLne: I guess if you set it to the minimum size then it will inevitably run out of disk space sooner, I'm not sure what a better thing to do would be
<apachelogger> Riddell: it shouldn't run out of disk space in an 'install old release -> upgrade to latest things' scenario though
<yofel> I have a trusty image lying around, let me try this in virtualbox
<apachelogger> (old release == a release which has seen so many updates that the entire base system would be turned around once)
<apachelogger> yofel: https://trello.com/c/AOVkhM7n/75-check-upgradabability-of-default-partition-size
<kubotu> [14.10 :: To Do :: check upgradabability of default partition size ++ ]
<seaLne> Riddell: are you bringing a kubuntu banner as the blue systems banner?
<seaLne> to akademy
<Riddell> hmm, good question
<Riddell> I wonder if I have one here
<Riddell> seaLne: no don't seem to have one here, I wonder if my parents could fish it out my flat and post it over
<Riddell> seaLne: I think it's safe to say that blue systems won't have one so the space is open for kubuntu?
<Riddell> starbuck1: ↑ ?
<Riddell> ooh ktuberling gained some last minute breakage in 4.14!
<Riddell> dantti: any plans to port print-manager to KF5? it's an obvious lacking feature from Plasma 5
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<dantti> Riddell: I don't have kf5 packages in my distro yet :P
<dantti> I'll be back in 20 mins
<yofel> a default install with the restricted stuff taked 3.8G, that *should* leave enough space to install some updates (can get tight with the apt cache and if packages are never autoremoved though)
<yofel> s/taked/takes/
<kubotu> yofel meant: "a default install with the restricted stuff takes 3.8G, that *should* leave enough space to install some updates (can get tight with the apt cache and if packages are never autoremoved though)"
<BluesKaj> so what's the story with no ubiquity in this image http://cdimages.ubuntu.com/kubuntu-plasma5/daily-live/current/ ?
<BluesKaj> as live-media it works fine, but there's no install option
<shadeslayer> BluesKaj: lies
<shadeslayer> BluesKaj: ubiquity	2.19.2
<BluesKaj> shadeslayer, ok , how do I find it because the disk boots directly to the desktop
<shadeslayer> just search for Install via krunner
<shadeslayer> I will fix that next week
<shadeslayer> in prep for beta
<shadeslayer> I am unsure why ubiquity-dm doesn't start tbh
<shadeslayer> it should
<shadeslayer> anyway, needs investigation on Monday
<Riddell> shadeslayer: airm.local and gallus.local
<Riddell> avahi-browse -a
<Riddell> d_ed: ↑
<Riddell> meh, why doesn't avahi work in ubuntu any more?
<Riddell> I wonder if it's something to do with resolvconf
<apachelogger> tomorrow is the big day
<Riddell> what will happen?  Who knows!
<apachelogger> so excited
<Riddell> malcolm tucket will walk in swearing into his phone then hurl some abuse at the daleks
<Riddell> apachelogger: do you need a UK server to proxy through to watch it live?
<shadeslayer> pfsht
<shadeslayer> proxys
<shadeslayer> what is this?
<shadeslayer> the 90's?
<shadeslayer> https://hola.org/
<yofel> that's interesting
<yofel> shadeslayer: used it in practice?
<shadeslayer> yes
<shadeslayer> wfm
<yofel> perfect
<Riddell> how does it work?
<shadeslayer> public VPN
<Riddell> mm hmm
<shadeslayer> and magic
<Riddell> but do they have lots of expensive servers to use? is there some complex peer to peer setup?
<Riddell> aah, magic, that explais it
<shadeslayer> I have no clue
<apachelogger> servas, supposedly there is a high speed subscription plan
<apachelogger> i.e. I know aussies do like to sub to vpn services to get lower latency to US/EU rubbish
<shadeslayer> "Never be a peer"
<shadeslayer> I guess P2P
<yofel> looks P2P unless you pay from the FAQ
<apachelogger> reasonable enough
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: u guys not heading to cinema in barcelona?
<shadeslayer> no
<shadeslayer> I invited some friends over
<shadeslayer> they had to work till 10, so we shall see it at 11
<Riddell> shadeslayer: not coming into the office?
<shadeslayer> nope
<shadeslayer> prefer it on a TV instead of the projector
<Riddell> picture snob
<Riddell> I prefer to be a picture glutton
<shadeslayer> yeah, I'm a bit of a snob with my media consumption
* Riddell changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu - ¡Who knows! | https://trello.com/kubuntu
<soee> mm plasma 5 broken i many places after yesterday updates
<shadeslayer> would be nice to know what's broken
<Quintasan> Riddell: ping
<Quintasan> !council
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about council
<Quintasan> eh
<Quintasan> yofel, shadeslayer, ScottK: ping
<yofel> hm?
<Quintasan> yofel: I accidentaly the screen in Archos tablet and I want to know if I should try reparing the screen or replace the device.
<Quintasan> No idea what happend, I put it into my backpack when traveling and when I got back it was broken.
<Quintasan> happened*
<yofel> I feel with you, those things break far too easily :S
<Quintasan> The plastic case doesn't really help the durability but well, I did somehow break it.
<yofel> Quintasan: what costs are we talking about actually?
<Quintasan> 360 PLN (~85 EUR) for used one, which has working display and some "traces of usage at the back"
<Quintasan> 1300 PLN (~310 EUR) for brand new one
<Quintasan> Though let me look at other shops
<Quintasan> Actually I have a problem finding it now
<Quintasan> christ, most shops no longer have it
<Quintasan> yofel: So yeah, I think getting a brand new is nearly impossible and the one at allegro (Polish eBay-like site) looks overpriced
<soee> Quintasan: what are you lookg for @allegro ?
<Quintasan> soee: Archos G9 101
<Quintasan> I accidentaly broke the screen in that one and I want to know what to do.
<yofel> honestly, I'm so out of the loop with tablets that I have no idea if it makes sense to repair/replace it or if working out getting something more recent makes more sense
<soee> uhm im not using any, no need good smartphone + laptop is enough :)
<Quintasan> soee: I broke a device from Council so I'm not entirely sure what to do.
<soee> oh, nor do i
<debfx> has anyone tried systemd on utopic?
<yofel> works fine, upgrades are rather buggy though
<yofel> *updates
<yofel> debfx: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bugs?field.tag=systemd-boot
<Quintasan> yofel: They finally uncrippled the package?
<yofel> Quintasan: pretty much immediately after the ctte decision
<Quintasan> Splendid
 * Quintasan installs utopic
<yofel> but we're missing init compatibility so stuff doesn't quite work in all cases
<yofel> although a lot has been fixed already
<debfx> what kind of updates are buggy?
<yofel> anything that has unported services. Like a while ago anything lxc would crash on postinst as restarting the services would always fail. But that was about a month ago so not sure how much is still broken
<debfx> ok thanks, I'll give it a try after converting my custom upstart jobs
<Quintasan> yofel: I forgot to ask a simple thing about the plasma5 iso
<Quintasan> Do we actually care about the bug reports?
<Quintasan> for Plasma ofc
<yofel> those go upstream anyway, don't they?
<Quintasan> Yeah but generally this is a snapshot
<Quintasan> So those things might get redundant very fast
<yofel> not.. really? we ship kf5 5.1.0 and plasma 5.0.1 from what I see
<Quintasan> hmm
 * Quintasan installs the plasma5
<yofel> neon are snapshots
<debfx> works fine after dropping some noauto options in fstab
<BluesKaj> plasma5 daily install wentr fine but now we have dependency hell with powerdevil depends blocking all other package upgrades and installs... is this a known bug?
<BluesKaj> here  http://pastebin.com/wH67X1WT
<yofel> BluesKaj: sudo dpkg -r libpowerdevilcore1 
<yofel> should fix it, and yes, that's a bug
<BluesKaj> yofel, thanks, that fixed it :)
<valorie> Quintasan: as a council member, this is my advice: look around for awhile at your options
<valorie> what would you like to have, to develop for/on?
<valorie> repairing a device that is no longer being sold seems silly to m
<valorie> e
<valorie> it's broken, so let's move on
<Quintasan> At this point in time I really wonder if there is any merit in trying to get Kubuntu onto tablet
<Quintasan> I was able to get it up and running but touch didn't work
<Quintasan> Vivalid/Spark's dead ATM
<Quintasan> Vivaldi*
<Quintasan> It would be really nice to have a Plasma-powered tablet device but you need a proper development platform and some backing from the hw manufacturer.
<Quintasan> Tegra was really nice if not the damned driver support.
<valorie> perhaps it's possible soon to get an Ubuntu tablet and start there?
<valorie> I've not consulted with the rest of the Council so this is just my own opinion
<Quintasan> I think I'll add this to the Akademy list
<valorie> cool
<Quintasan> Unfortunately I'm not going but it's a nice opportunity to discuss it
<valorie> yes, but why u no come see us?
<valorie> :(
<Quintasan> University unfortunately
<valorie> well, damn them
<valorie> next year, I hope
<Quintasan> I didn't mange to pass some courses during last two semesters and I want to get my degree on time if possible so I'm taking make-up courses next starting nex month
<Quintasan> next*
<Quintasan> I can't type lol
<valorie> that sounds fun
<valorie> not
<valorie> your most hated courses, AGAIN
<valorie> but at least you are already familiar
<valorie> so that's a plus
<valorie> what degree are you getting, Quintasan?
<Quintasan> It's not like I hate them, it's just that I either didn't pay enough attention or the lecturer was strage
<Quintasan> The latter is the case in the Basics of software engineering which is a UML course :/
<Quintasan> strange*
<valorie> my exaggeration, of course
<Quintasan> valorie: well, Computer Science
<valorie> cool
<Quintasan> Not much else I can do
<valorie> yes, I speak typo
<valorie> :-)
<Quintasan> Save for English philology
<Quintasan> But I'd rather get some IT related degree
<popey> valorie: might be tricky getting it working on an Ubuntu tablet as Ubuntu ships on tablets with Mir, not X
<valorie> popey: so true
<valorie> but I see nowhere else to start, do you?
<popey> whats the goal? a plasma tablet?
<yofel> Mir still requires EGL drivers doesn't it?
<Quintasan> If the drivers work on Mir then I see no problems with them working with Wayland or X for that matter
<valorie> yes, if we still think that is valuable
<valorie> people do keep asking
<popey> yofel: uses the android drivers
<Quintasan> Unless something really changed in the architecture of Mir
<yofel> hm
<valorie> this is why it's a good topic for us to discuss
<valorie> dead-end roads aren't much fun except for a day hike
<valorie> of course there are meta-fears here about Mir and Kubuntu as a whole
<valorie> so perhaps a smaller experiement might be valuable
<valorie> experiment
<valorie> btw Quintasan I love philology, and have been doing some study in that and linguistics for the past few years
<Quintasan> valorie: Well, I like languages in general but I think that philology by itself will not land you any decent moneys unless you can be a sworn interpreter or however you call the guys who act as interpreters in court
<Quintasan> Here you have to do additional studies and courses if I'm not mistaken
<valorie> yes, any of the liberal arts seem to be devalued these days
<valorie> my major was anthropology so I feel your pain
<sgclark> Hi valorie! did you get my train schedule?
<Quintasan> Well, after I land a steady job or something then I'll probably do philosophy or something as external studies.
<valorie> oh, I'd better look at my email
<valorie> sounds good, Quintasan
<valorie> sgclark: I was cleaning up after a spam incident (I spammed thousands because of a crappy webform)
<sgclark> valorie: yeah, I got a few lol, I thought it looked suspect so I disregarded
<valorie> :(
<valorie> disregard is the best action, for sure
<valorie> this looks great, sgclark
<valorie> best idea is to get cash with your credit card at the train station
<valorie> for Vienna
<sgclark> valorie: wonderful, tried to go as close to your schedule as I could
<valorie> for Brno, hopefully there will be a good machine at the main train stop
<sgclark> valorie: ok so if I bring credit card I should be ok?
<valorie> and for you, I wish you good weather for the train ride
<valorie> yes, be sure to call your bank and warn them you'll be abroad
<sgclark> valorie: ok will do
<valorie> or they might block your card after the first transaction
<sgclark> good point... I have had that happen lol
<valorie> I got a chip and pin travel card so even if yours doesn't work in brno, mine will
<sgclark> I can always pay you back should something go terribly wrong
<valorie> even still, I'll tell my local bank just in case I have to use that card
<valorie> exactly
<valorie> the Czech Rep. seems very inexpensive
<valorie> I think we'll be fine
<sgclark> so I bought some adapters and stuff for laptop and phone, anything else you think I will need?
<valorie> do you think your phone will work in europe?
<valorie> my regular phone will not
<sgclark> I have no clue haha
<valorie> so I have a little cheapie I bought in Estonia
<valorie> call your provider - tmobile is good
<valorie> the rest, not so much
<sgclark> sprint : /
 * valorie has verizon, which sucks
<valorie> I dunno about sprint
<valorie> doesn't hurt to ask
<sgclark> yeah, even in VA my reception was less than a bar on a good day
<valorie> I always bring my phone anyway, for contacts and alarm
<sgclark> me thinks it will not work, can do wifi tho when avail
<valorie> plus it sort of works on wifi
<valorie> anyway, we should have one phone which is really all we need
<sgclark> ok cool
<valorie> I just need to plump up the mins on the euro-card I have
<valorie> euro-sim, I should say
<sgclark> I can chip in, just tally it to my bill :)
<sgclark> very excited!
<valorie> me too!
<valorie> almost caught up from the trip to and from Randa
<valorie> lol
<valorie> your room here is still cluttered with junk, but I promise to clear it out before you arrive
<sgclark> lol no worries
<sgclark> clear me a corner to sleep and I am good!
<sgclark> tho I need to fix my schedule so I don't sleep through akademy
<valorie> I've got a nice couch, but a bed is better
<valorie> well, my usual way is staying up all night before leaving
<valorie> sleeping on the plane
<valorie> and hit the ground running
<sgclark> sounds good to me
<valorie> worked for Geneva and Randa
<valorie> so here's hoping
<sgclark> sounds like a plan, so replace the bed with a pot of coffee!
<valorie> lol
<valorie> too much coffee makes it hard to sleep on the plane!
<valorie> we'll play it by ear, and surely have a wonderful time
<valorie> on Ubuntu's dime!
<sgclark> :)
<kdeuser56> shadeslayer: unfortunately the latest iso (aug 22) still does not accep text and noninteractive ... is the change really in? 
<valorie> sgclark: there is an issue on Sept. 14, I'll send you an email
<valorie> ooops, my mistake, you are returning a day later
<sgclark> yeah we get in at like 2am night before
<valorie> mail sent
<valorie> gotta run
#kubuntu-devel 2014-08-23
<lordievader> Good morning.
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<soee> some huge update today, what is it ?
<soee> 4.14-ubuntu3
<yofel> should be 4.14 archive build I think
<soee> im not sure why, but after some updates in last days my system clock show snow time 2 hours behind, if i try to adjust it in System Settings -> Regional Settings -> Date & Time, than System Setting spanel freezes 
<soee> *plasma5
<BluesKaj> no quicklaunch for the panel in plsama5 , i really miss that
<BluesKaj> and no different backgrounds for the virtual desktops as well 
<ahoneybun> hello
<soee> BluesKaj: differen bg for activities work :D
<soee> hi ahoneybun
<BluesKaj> i don't use activities soee, vds are sufficient for my needs
<soee> BluesKaj: there would be a lot of new stuff in plasma 5.1
<soee> so lets hope laso they will fix your issue :)
<soee> that the ... 
<soee> Universal Time is now:  Sat Aug 23 10:29:48 UTC 2014.
<soee> huh ?
<BluesKaj> soee, and when can we expect 5.1?
 * ahoneybun laptop is going to die soon
<ahoneybun> soee: hows kubuntu land?
<soee> BluesKaj: 5.1: Thursday 9 October tagging, Tuesday 15 October release
<soee> ahoneybun: what wrong with your laptop ? :D
<ahoneybun> batteru
<ahoneybun> *y
<soee> so battery not laptop :D
<ahoneybun> it is part of the laptop
<BluesKaj> that's too long to wait, think I'm reverting to 4 asap soee ... too early in the game for plasma5 as workable desktop that fits for me
<soee> BluesKaj: might be, but it is possible to get used to :)
<BluesKaj> nope, there are too many other things that i don't like soee
<BluesKaj> soee, I'll probly install 5 when it's a better fit and more options available like desktop and icon themes etc. Right now it's still too annoying and irritating to use everyday
<soee> BluesKaj: well depends what you do on your desktop, i agree it is missing a lot of features but i like what we have atm. teh only annoying thing is kded/kdeinit crashes with wifi but most of teh time im on cable so i can live with it :)
<soee> also i like the current icon theme and breeze theme itself + qtcurve
<soee> much more than oxygen
<BluesKaj> using qtcurve, it's ok , but I  don't care for the panel icon themes/looks
<BluesKaj> soee, altho I've had only one freeze up so far and the wifi is stable here
<soee> i like how plasma can die, and a few seconds later it is bringed to life :)
<Quintasan> Riddell: ping? 
<BluesKaj> hey dougiel, alket ...been boringly quiet in here today :P
<alket> hey BluesKaj xD
<tester56> where should I report bugs for sddm?
<soee> tester56: https://github.com/sddm/sddm/issues/new
<tester56> soee: in kubuntu
<Riddell> apachelogger: getting excited?
<kdeuser56> Riddell: despite removing all links in /etc/rc?.d/???sddm sddm still starts :-(
<kdeuser56> Riddell: rohan patched casper scripts yesterday to allow the text and noninteractive options. his patch is in (i checked it by extracting the initrd).
<kdeuser56> Riddell: it seems like sddm is invoked by something else and not by upstart
* Riddell changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu - ¡My eyebrows are going to succeed! | https://trello.com/kubuntu
<yofel> lol
<yofel> at least you've got the doctor on your side now for independence :D
<Riddell> but he still doesn't get a vote!
<kdeuser56> shadeslayer: sddm starts despite your change ;-(((
<kdeuser56> shadeslayer: the regex does what it is supposed to be though (I added some debug commands in the file and rebuilt the initrd), but despite removing /etc/rc?.d/???sddm it does start :-(
<mhall119> does anybody know of an OAuth 2.0 library for QML (preferably) or Qt?
<valorie> mhall119: have you looked at inqlude?
<valorie> I believe I saw a couple
<mhall119> what is inqlude?
<kdeuser56> mhall119: http://inqlude.org/
<mhall119> thanks kdeuser56 
<valorie> it's an effort to make qt libraries more accessible to developers
<kdeuser56> mhall119: http://inqlude.org/libraries/o2.html might be of interest for you
<mhall119> kdeuser56: yeah, that looks the most promising
<mhall119> kqoauth only does OAuth 1.0, and qoauth looks like it's Qt4 only
<mhall119> o2 I would have to make a make a QML plugin for though
#kubuntu-devel 2014-08-24
<lordievader> Good morning.
<kdeuser56> apachelogger: how can I make apport dump the crash file anyway even if I do not select upload?
<kdeuser56> apachelogger: your change: https://trello.com/c/6XcuijNW/75-patch-kdelibs-dr-konqi-so-that-it-concurrently-sends-bug-reports-to-errors-ubuntu-com-and-bugs-kde-org semms to have changed that behavior. if one does not mark for upload now or has uploading by default disabled (/etc/default/whoopsie) apport does not store the crash data. this is pitty :-(
<kubotu> [14.04 :: Done :: Patch kdelibs / Dr Konqi so that it concurrently sends bug reports to errors.ubuntu.com and bugs.kde.org ++ HS]
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<BluesKaj> back on plasma4 , tested 5 for a few days and found it too unstable...X crashed a lot 
<Quintasan> ScottK or Riddell: ping
#kubuntu-devel 2015-08-17
<lordievader> Good morning.
<soee> good morning
<lordievader> o/
<ovidiu-florin> https://plus.google.com/u/0/103317747728601767381/posts/ZgNp2ZSHiLL
<sitter> wgrant: https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ci/+archive/ubuntu/unstable/+build/7806756 this build seems defunct. it started 5 hours ago and is still apt-get updating apparently
<wgrant> sitter: Hm, worrying. I'd suggest you cancel and retry it.,
<sitter> wgrant: ok, just wanted to let you know in case you want to do some live debugging ^^
<wgrant> If it doesn't happen again, I'm happy enough to blame cosmic rays!
<sitter> xD
<soee> someone please: what was the command to do release upgrade to development vcersion ? 
<lordievader> soee: sudo do-release-upgrade -d
<soee> lordievader: thank you
<lordievader> ;)
<soee> woho needs to townload 1061 M :)
<sitter> ScottK: https://code.launchpad.net/~apachelogger/kubuntu-packaging/pykde4-no-kdepimlibs/+merge/268193
<sitter> yofel: FWIW that dolphin port is no good, kf5 ports at the very least need their pkg-kde include in rules bumped from 2 to 3
<sitter> otherwise plugin paths will be screwed
<sitter> ah nvermind
<sitter> yofel: jon's done that
 * sitter wonders why that repo is not forked from kdebaseapps
<yofel> thanks for reminding me about that though, I think I forgot to switch that in marble
<sitter> I uploaded a pykde4 that is supposed to transition away from kdepimlibs to  the stage
<soee> uh oh, Wily wants to remove: kubuntu-desktop libkexiv2-11 okular
<clivejo> Riddell sgclark shadeslayer_ yofel : could someone apply my patch and restart dolphin-plugin please?
<clivejo> is it a holiday today?
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<BluesKaj> major upgrade in Wily this morning , 235 packages ..aha feature freeze on thurs then bata1 on thurs next week
<BluesKaj> beta1 even
<mparillo> Based on the package versions it looks like LO 4.4
<mparillo> I will upgrade and check
 * lordievader goes to update his Wily box
<mparillo> Please share if it does not easily shut down after the upgrade.
<mparillo> I had to sudo poweroff since the Leave > Shut down did not work. Libre Office seems to be at 4.4.4.3 for me, and the menu highlighting works again. And KInfocenter reports Plasma as 5.3.95.
<mparillo> Though it did seem to lose my krunner history.
<lordievader> Hmm, reboot doesn't give the dialog...
<clivejo> anyone working on apps 15.07,90?
<BluesKaj> ok ,clicking on leave enables logout to appear after rebooting
<soee> wily: libstreamanalyzer0 : Depends: libclucene-core1 (>= 2.3.3.4) but it is not installable
<lordievader> BluesKaj: After a reboot the shutdown dialog appears here too.
<yofel> meh, if FF is on thursday, we should get applications done by tomorrow :/
<sitter> yofel: fix all the red and upload ;)
<yofel> will do once I'm not at work anymore...
<sitter> pim should be good soon
<sitter> if building didn't take ages that is ^^
<yofel> can you look at marble? It's failing with a vtable link error, and I'm not sure which dep is broken..
<BluesKaj> no dependency problem with libclucene-core1 on Wily here soee It's the "core library for full-featured text search engine (runtime)"
<yofel> it's probably something in frameworks, because qtonly marble built fine
<sitter> yofel: looks like missing link dep TBH
<yofel> okaay? But shouldn't vtable symbols be at least resolved to a dummy one if nothing overrides it?
 * yofel needs to read up on vtables again
<sitter> looking
<sitter> interestingly enough it links fine locally
<clivejo> hi sitter
<jussi> gday 
<sitter> clivejo: hey
<sitter> jussi: gday mate
<jussi> long time no speak
<lordievader> Hey jussi, how are you?
<clivejo> any ideas why kmailtransport is failing?
<jussi> Im alive :) 
<sitter> clivejo: it's not
<sitter> clivejo: you can pretty much ignore all of pim
<sitter> rapidly iterating that stuff is
<clivejo> oh, you fixed it
<ahoneybun> o/ jussi
<jussi> hi ahoneybun
<sitter> yofel: were you able to reproduce this locally?
<yofel> yes
<yofel> at least yesterday
<yofel> wily chroot with proposed + ppa + frameworks ppa
<sitter> gonna check there
<sitter> I think it is missing a moc include somewhere
<sitter> factory should be a qobject so the vtable issue would be from the metaobject not being available 
<yofel> maybe I should try to build 15.08.0 instead..
<sitter> https://techbase.kde.org/Development/Tutorials/Plasma4/AbstractRunner#The_Plugin_Declaration_Macro
<sitter> yofel: no relevant change to that extent in git
<yofel> k
<sitter> #include "main.moc" might solve it
<soee> BluesKaj: are you on master server ?
<BluesKaj> soee:  master server ?
<sitter>  /home/me/src/git/k/marble/src/plasmarunner/main.cpp:20:20: fatal error: main.moc: No such file or directory
<sitter> pft
<soee> BluesKaj: yeah, what server you have set for updates 
<BluesKaj> U of Waterloo here in Canada, not using the UK server if that's what you mean, soee
<sitter> rdieter_work: you are not having link problems with marble?
<sitter> /«PKGBUILDDIR»/obj-x86_64-linux-gnu/src/plasmarunner/../../../src/plasmarunner/main.cpp:18: undefined reference to `vtable for factory'
<sitter> CMakeFiles/plasma_runner_marble.dir/main.cpp.o: In function `factory::~factory()':
<soee> BluesKaj: ok than you might recieve update later than when using master, so the problems i report might show for you later
<sitter> yofel: I have a diff that should fix it ... what puzzles me though is why it succeeds in a local build, so I am rather feeling like maybe something in frameworks master fixed this
<yofel> :/
<sitter> anyway, trying in a container
<rdieter_work> sitter: no problems here
<sitter> makes it even weird then. thanks :)
<doko> sitter, you may have noticed that -release got some updates last night. please yell if something broke
<sitter> aye
<clivejo> anything simple you want me to work on?
<sitter> d_ed: btw is it a known defect that after just about any change to workspace shutdown via kickoff will not work?
<sitter> clivejo: random orange-ness on apps15.08 or CI would be a possiblity
<sitter> so longa as it's not a pim thing that is orange (see list at the bottom of the 15.08 notes)
<d_ed> sitter: no...
<sitter> uff
<sitter> [13:57] <mparillo> I had to sudo poweroff since the Leave > Shut down did not work. Libre Office seems to be at 4.4.4.3 for me, and the menu highlighting works again. And KInfocenter reports Plasma as 5.3.95.
<BluesKaj> soee:  I'm sure the Waterloo repos are up to date, they pride themselves on maintaining an upto date repos , unless the master hasn't updated the rest of the the servers  
<sitter> mparillo: you might want to file a bug about that
<soee> lordievader: can you check if Wily show sthe same error for you when trying to update ?
<lordievader> soee: It didn't.
<soee> O.O
<rdieter_work> sitter: fwiw, only last checked with marble-15.04.3 (in case it's some wierdness introduced since then)
<sitter> rdieter_work: ah, that's 15.08
<sitter> ubottu: info cmake wily
<sitter> whatever that command was >.<
<rdieter_work> sitter: I can try a quick 15.07.90 build locally, I'll let you know how it goes
<sitter> yofel: so... my best theory right now is that the cmake in wily is behaving differently
<sitter> rdieter_work: cheers
<soee> BluesKaj: can you check in for have any strigi* packages installed ?
<soee> *if
<sitter> it would help if we had marble in the CI :P
<yofel> you may add it
 * BluesKaj checks
<yofel> sitter: btw, what would you suggest for providing libmarblewidget twice? upload a marble-qt4 source?
<sitter> yofel: working patchü http://paste.ubuntu.com/12107760/
<BluesKaj> soee:  just some plugins for strigi search , but no strigi-client
<yofel> oh wait, double building would suffice I think
<sitter> yofel: double build
<clivejo> libkdegames seems to be a symbols issue, can these be safely updated and missing removed?
<sitter> debian will make it a double build anwyay (as seen with oxygen and breeze)
<yofel> ok, I'll get to that in the evening, thansk for the link fix
<sitter> yofel: I'll file a RR upstream even though I am not quite sure why it apparently works without it for me and kde CI xD
<yofel> right, let's see what they say
<sitter> it's arguably incorrect code that works all the same
<sitter> it's a mad world
<rdieter_work> yofel: latest marble sources can provide a qt5 libmarblewidget too, fyi (with recent commit at least)
<rdieter_work> err, s/qt5/qt4/ that is
<soee> what does the 
<soee> '+dfsg' in package name means ?
<yofel> rdieter_work: right, I forgot that for a moment, I'll look at that
<rdieter_work> http://quickgit.kde.org/?p=marble.git&a=commit&h=5a7b3daeaab324c2c6f3ffdba69a14dc959b3331  , reference from kde release list too "KDE Applications 15.08 RC is out" thread
<sitter> yofel: for dep3 reference https://git.reviewboard.kde.org/r/124787/
<yofel> thanks
<yofel> rdieter_work: thanks
<soee> is this fullscreen dashboard abailable in 5.4beta ?
<soee> *available
<sitter> doko: dtor symbols are safe to retract I presume? https://launchpadlibrarian.net/214415167/buildlog_ubuntu-wily-amd64.libkdegames_4%3A15.07.90-0ubuntu1~ubuntu15.10~ppa1_BUILDING.txt.gz
<doko> sitter, in general yes
<clivejo> sitter: for libkdegames, please review this patch - http://paste.ubuntu.com/12107877/
<sitter> clivejo: pushed
<clivejo> thanks
<clivejo> regarding libkcddb, Im not sure what going on, is it a problem with libmusicbrainz5?
<garvitdelhi> Hey, I have been working for project LabPlot in KDE Edu. We don't have any package for this software in kubuntu's repository. We have to install it from source to run them on debian based os. Me and my mentor were looking for some help on how can we get our project into the repositories so that users can install it via apt-get install. any help in this direction would be helpful.
<doko> clivejo, I fixed libkcddb and cantata. the fixes are now in wily
<sitter> rebuilding. that should fix it
<clivejo> doko: oh, still saying failed on http://qa.kubuntu.co.uk/ppa-status/applications/build_status_15.07.90_wily.html
<soee> Riddell: ping
<clivejo> ah, so rebuild will fix it
<sitter> garvitdelhi: getting it into a kde applications release usually is a good idea
<sitter> makes packaging much more managable
<sitter> clivejo: yes
<sitter> soee: he's away until tomorrow or probably later today
<sitter> *possibly
<garvitdelhi> sitter, so we just need to include it into kde applications release solves the problem?
<sitter> garvitdelhi: yes. it's not the only way to go about it. it is certainly the preferred approach though
<ahoneybun> we has an RC of 5.4!
<garvitdelhi> Okay, thank you :)
<doko> clivejo, http://launchpadlibrarian.net/214655713/libkcddb_4%3A15.04.2-0ubuntu1_4%3A15.04.3-0ubuntu1.diff.gz
<sitter> garvitdelhi: mind you the next major applications release is schedule for december, so if you want to get into kubuntu 15.10 we'll have to figure out something else. if so please send a mail to the kubuntu-devel list to find someone to do the initial packaging
<garvitdelhi> okay
<sitter> yofel: I think we should run a script over apps... half the watch files don't cover unstable :S
<yofel> right, and some packages have no watch file at all
<clivejo> Ive been adding ones I noticed missing
<yofel> right, thanks for that
<clivejo> how do you script it?
<yofel> uh, would be something like "clone git, checkout branch, verify file, otherwise put new one from template in, commit, push"
<sitter> yofel: FTR in case you want to do such a thing: scripty I used earlier http://paste.ubuntu.com/12107992/
<yofel> and we have the repo list in kubuntu-automation
<yofel> great, ruby -.-*
<yofel> thanks anyway
<mparillo> sitter: When running a daily build, I typically do not file a bug until a day or two of updates pass just in case I got part of a release. In this case, at least, I was able to use the Leave > Shut down just fine after Kubuntu came up cleanly after a sudo poweroff. P.S. The bluetooth icon is back.
<sitter> yofel: I'd do it via git https://github.com/apachelogger/kubuntu-repo-merge/blob/master/merge.rb#L87
<sitter> yofel: eh, via ssh. simply ls all repos
<sitter> that way we definitely catch all
<yofel> oh, nice, didn't know that was possible
<sitter> just needs some branch checking ... i.e. skip if there is no kubuntu_wily_archive branch
<sitter> mparillo: apparently that's what everyone thinks
<sitter> every plasma release someone complains about kickoff shutdown not working
<sitter> but apparently no one ever filed a bug upstream
<sitter> clivejo: new libkcddb uploaded to incorporate doko's fix
<sitter> yofel: it's how we dynamically iter repos in all the CI tech
<sitter> most useful bit about git.debian ^^
<mparillo> But, it is not reproducible, because the next session, it works fine. Something about applying certain kind of updates 'steps on' that function, but after a clean re-boot, everything works.
<sitter> mparillo: yep
<sitter> it is however reproducible by redoign the upgrade
<sitter> which actually should make it pretty debugable once one has a list of which packages were upgraded between which versions
<ovidiu-florin> Riddell: ping
<ahoneybun> XD
<ahoneybun> sgclark: still on vacation?
<mparillo> But I do not know in advance when it will happen, so basically, I should copy the list of packages in the upgrade set, and when it happens again post a bug on B.K.O?
<yofel> mparillo: you can get the upgrade set from your apt history
<yofel> although, on wily it's probably not reproducable. With the backports it might be
<mparillo> Yes, it is on Wily. 
<sitter> :O https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/ubuntu/staging-kdeapplications/+build/7807964
<sitter> who wants to sacrifice their mail on the altar of kdepim5?
<ahoneybun> holy crap
<ahoneybun> 235 packages toupdate
<ahoneybun> 5.4 here we come!
<sitter> shadeslayer_: my frund, do you have a wily vm?
<shadeslayer_> I does not
<sitter> where's jr when you need him
<shadeslayer_> He's off doing stuff today I think
<sitter> I disapprove
<clivejo> canoeing
* sitter changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: https://trello.com/kubuntu | http://qa.kubuntu.co.uk/ | https://notes.kde.org/p/kubuntu-apps-15.08 | wily testers needed for new kdepim. talk to sitter or yofel
<sitter> yofel: kdepim all built and good for upload
<sitter> alas, I can't test because I have no vm :P
<yofel> \o/
<lordievader> sitter: Give me instructions on how to test kdepim and I'll test it ;)
<mparillo> ahoneybun: Almost at 5.4: http://wire.kubuntu.org/?p=385
<shadeslayer_> thou requireth a VM
<ahoneybun> 5.3.95
<sitter> lordievader: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:kubuntu-ppa/staging-kdeapplications && sudo apt update && sudo apt dist-upgrade
<ahoneybun> close enough
<sitter> you people and your legacy software :P https://plus.google.com/101588423559652288894/posts/gzvngiEE9kD?pid=6180239644263400994&oid=101588423559652288894
<sitter> clivejo: did you have a patch I haven't pushed yet?
<sitter> kinda lost track with all the people talking about different things
<clivejo> no idea, Ive lost track
<sitter> xD
<sitter>  sbuild-build-depends-kopete-dummy : Depends: kdepim-dev but it is not going to be installed
<sitter> meh
<lordievader> Perhaps someone needs to write a smart bot who does keep track ;)
<sitter> uha
<sitter> doko: could it be that the musicbrainz pkg-config file wasn't modified to use the new lib?
<sitter> still getting -lmusicbrainz5
<lordievader> sitter: The first dist-upgrade failed on accountwizzard, it was trying to overwrite something. Starting dist-upgrade again there were no problems.
<sitter> lordievader: what was it trying to overwrite
<ahoneybun> something is broke or missing
<ahoneybun> both application launchers are broken
<ahoneybun> Error loading Applet: package inexistent
<lordievader> sitter: /usr/share/mime/packages/accountwizard-mime.xml it is in kdepim-runtime 4:4.14.6-0ubuntu3
<sitter> doko: nevermind, different name
<sitter> lordievader: ok, fixed for next upload
<lordievader> \o/
<ahoneybun> how do we access that full screen launcher?
<ahoneybun> is no widget
<ahoneybun> I see we are missing kdeplasma-addon 
<ahoneybun> like valorie said
<sitter> lordievader: did you continue with the upgrade?
<lordievader> sitter: It was done?
<sitter> lordievader: is kontact/kmail/kaddressbook working?
<lordievader> Hmm, I cannot create a gmail account on kmail...
<lordievader> Clicking next does a redraw of the wizard and then nothing.
<sitter> lordievader: start from terminal see if there's any output
<lordievader> Kmail crashes after a while...
<sitter> backtrace?
<ahoneybun> next does nothing
<ahoneybun> create account or whatever
<ahoneybun> lordievader: ^
<sitter> ah yeah
<ahoneybun> stupid system
<sitter> most terrible wizard ever
<lordievader> ahoneybun: Also after...
<ahoneybun> the crashing is a issue
<lordievader> It fails in opening the kwallet...
<lordievader> Hmpf, kmail is completely broken here. Is there another way to test kdepim?
<sitter> [16:59] <sitter> backtrace?
<rdieter_work> sitter: confirmed marble plasmarunner links ok here with 15.07.90 too
<sitter> rdieter_work: which cmake?
<sitter> version
<rdieter_work> with 3.2.2
<lordievader> sitter: http://c-c.student.utwente.nl/files/kmail.trace it is long.... 38Mb...
<sitter> rdieter_work: thank you
<sitter> lordievader: that's not a backtrace, that's an strace
<sitter> backtrace is what drkonqi throws you at
<lordievader> Ah, sorry.
<ahoneybun> sitter: kdeplasma-addons is not in the repos
<ahoneybun> http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=kdeplasma-addons&searchon=names&suite=wily&section=all
<sitter> oh yeah
<sitter> http://packages.ubuntu.com/source/wily/kdeplasma-addons
<ahoneybun> the source is there
<ahoneybun> no package
<lordievader> sitter: https://paste.kde.org/pcf2bdciu
<sitter> lordievader: looks like a real bug
<sitter> lordievader: can you run akonadiselftest and see what it has to say
<ahoneybun> sitter: https://paste.kde.org/pc5ywowdu
<sitter> becaus according to the strace your akonadi might have imploded while loadin agents, if I read it correctly anyway
<sitter> ahoneybun: there is no such package
<sitter> kdeplasma-addons-data
<sitter> locale files for kdeplasma-addons
<sitter> kdeplasma-addons-dbg
<sitter> debugging symbols for kdeplasma-addons
<sitter> kwin-addons
<sitter> additional desktop and window switchers for KWin
<sitter> plasma-dataengines-addons
<sitter> additional data engines for Plasma
<lordievader> Oeh, database driver not found! Am I missing things?
<sitter> plasma-runners-addons
<sitter> additional runners for Plasma 5 and Krunner
<sitter> plasma-wallpapers-addons
<sitter> additional wallpaper plugins for Plasma 5
<sitter> plasma-widget-kimpanel
<sitter> KIMPanel widget for Plasma
<sitter> plasma-widgets-addons
<sitter> additional widgets for Plasma 5
<ahoneybun> sitter: that's very confusing 
<ahoneybun> http://anonscm.debian.org/cgit/pkg-kde/plasma/kdeplasma-addons.git/?h=kubuntu_wily_archive
<lordievader> The QSQLite driver cannot be found.
<ahoneybun> there is such a package
<sitter> ok
<sitter> so there is this package
<sitter> and it isn't in kubuntu
<sitter> lordievader: did you use sqlite previously?
<ahoneybun> Riddell: left it built/in the process of building
<ahoneybun> http://anonscm.debian.org/cgit/pkg-kde/plasma/kdeplasma-addons.git/commit/?h=kubuntu_wily_archive&id=dda7a854b59aab22cc624d84b3e527126a3c2141
<ahoneybun> who's on wily with 5.3.95?
<lordievader> sitter: Not to my knowledge.
<sitter> bummr
<lordievader> ahoneybun: Here, here.
<ahoneybun> lordievader: do your application launchers still work
<ahoneybun> ?
<ahoneybun> both of them
<sitter> lordievader: dpkg-query -W \*akonadi\*
<lordievader> ahoneybun: What application launchers?
<ahoneybun> kickoff
<ahoneybun> and the other one
<ahoneybun> we have 2
<ahoneybun> both of mine are broken
<lordievader> sitter: http://paste.ubuntu.com/12108577/
<sitter> lordievader: sudo apt install akonadi-kf5
<lordievader> ahoneybun: Both work fine.
<ahoneybun> mine say: Error loading Applet: package inexistent. Could not create a declarativeappletscript ScriptEngine for the Application Menu widget.
<sitter> lordievader: though something is broken with your akonadi, you might want to try and get a hold of dvratil in #kde-devel to help you debug this. it sounds a bit odd that it would try to load the sqlite plugin though
<lordievader> sitter: E: Unable to locate package akonadi-kf5
<sitter> lordievader: cat ~/.config/akonadi/akonadiserverrc
<lordievader> sitter: I don't really use kmail ;)
<sitter> then at least fixing it isn't critical :P
<lordievader> sitter: http://paste.ubuntu.com/12108598/
<sitter> but something is broken and until I can get a wily I can't say what
<lordievader> sitter: Nope, this is a test box anyways. Doesn't matter if things break :P
<sitter> mhmh
<sitter> lordievader: in akonadiselftest you can copy to clipboard
<sitter> please paste the entire report
<lordievader> sitter: Would it matter that this is an upgrade from Trusty?
<lordievader> sitter: https://paste.kde.org/pqwrhsg18
<sitter> lordievader: probably not
<sitter> lordievader: uh I get it
<sitter> lordievader: sudo apt install libqt5sql5-mysql
<sitter> and then akonadictl restart
<sitter> then the selftest should be green
<lordievader> That fixed the driver issue.
<lordievader> Doesn't fix kmail though: https://paste.kde.org/p4derjh48
<sitter> lordievader: if you simply start kmail do you get any relevant output before it crashes?
<sitter> like "akonadi is exploding, help" xD
<sitter> also you probably should install akoandi-dbg
<lordievader> Hehe, I don't get that. I do get a window asking for my kwallet password. Which it doesn't accept. And the wizard of a new account shows in the background.
<sitter> lordievader: interesting, well, install akonadi-dbg and file a bug I guess
<lordievader> Will do.
<sitter> or hunt down dvratil and show him the backtrace with akonadi-dbg installed
<sitter> seems like a legitatme bug though
<clivejo> lordievader: your wily is an upgrade?
<lordievader> clivejo: Yes. At the time the Wily images failed to boot for me.
<sitter> lordievader: thanks I uploaded a fix for the sql issue. if you want to continue testing simply send a mail to kubuntu-devel with the findings as I am about to head out
<sitter> relevant apps probably include kontact kaddressbook and korganizer
<sitter> though since the crash appears to be in core akonadi chances are all of these apps also crash xD
<lordievader> Err, I think I'll submit this bug and get on with other things.
<clivejo> what do I need to copy over to allow kdepim to use my previous settings?
<lordievader> Hmpf, drkonqi finds the debug information of too little value.
<clivejo> me likey the kubuntu installer :)
<pursuivant> muon (Plasma/5.4) v5.3.95-2-g25dfb30 * Aleix Pol: libmuonapt/QAptActions.cpp
<pursuivant> pkexec wants split arguments
<pursuivant> BUG: 351311
<pursuivant> http://commits.kde.org/muon/25dfb3006480b17042efcebdb860c9fd89184591
<ubottu> bug 351311 in Woda "Login Box is not displayed in printHead" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/351311
<Riddell> gosh lots of pings :)
<Riddell> hi ovidiu-florin
<clivejo> hi Riddell
<snele> is plasma 4.4 coming soon to wily? :)
<snele> i can't wait to test it :)
<clivejo> 5.4?
<snele> yea sory
<snele> *sorry
<clivejo> its in proposed?
<snele> clivejo: and apps 15.08? 
<clivejo> working on 15.07.90 
<snele> clivejo: ok thanks for info
<clivejo> kdepim is not in good shape
<Riddell> snele: looks like it's in https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/plasma-desktop
<clivejo> hummm
<clivejo> well kontact has opened for me
<ovidiu-florin> Riddell: can you set up an ec2 for me and ahoneybun?
<ovidiu-florin> we want to package digikam 4.12
<clivejo> and looks like its trying to do something
<Riddell> ovidiu-florin: ok
<clivejo> what do we need to test in app 15.07.90?
<ahoneybun> Riddell: ovidiu-florin want's it packaged lol
<clivejo> Riddell: why is kontact and dolphin missing their icons - http://s29.postimg.org/5px4ircd3/wily_kontact.jpg
<ovidiu-florin> yeah, they had a huge bug with the UI
<ovidiu-florin> and I want to test it if it's still there
<ovidiu-florin> don't we have it in the CI or something?
<ahoneybun> lordievader: I reboot fixed my launchers
<ahoneybun> *a reboot
<Riddell> ovidiu-florin: ubuntu@ec2-54-159-220-46.compute-1.amazonaws.com
<ahoneybun> Riddell: when are you going to upload kdeplasma-addons?
<ahoneybun> you packaged it
<ahoneybun> holy crap ovidiu-florin, debian sid has 4.4 version 
<ovidiu-florin> of what?
<ahoneybun> digikam
<ovidiu-florin> sid is what version of debian?
<ahoneybun> expermiatl (can't spell)
<ahoneybun> stable, unstable, exp
<ovidiu-florin> what's that share shell command?
<lordievader> ahoneybun: Hehe, the Windows fix ;)
<ahoneybun> yea odd I know lol
<ahoneybun> share shell ovidiu-florin ?
<ahoneybun> just ssh into it
<ovidiu-florin> I'm in
<ovidiu-florin> what now?
<yofel> ahoneybun: sid is unstable
<ahoneybun> yofel: there are 3 channels for debian right/
<yofel> irc channels? or do you mean series?
<ahoneybun> series I guess
<ahoneybun> stable, unstable and one more no?
<yofel> there is oldstable, stable, testing, unstable, experimental
<yofel> at least when it comes to the metanames
<ahoneybun> yea stable, testing, and unstable
<yofel> for us, it would map to something like: experimental -> PPA, unstable -> wily-proposed, testing -> wily, stable -> vivid
<yofel> we even use the same procedure to move stuff from wily-proposed to wily as they do for unstable -> testing
<yofel> just with different settings
<yofel> debian release management is complicated
<ahoneybun> ovidiu-florin: here are some notes I made: https://community.kde.org/Kubuntu/Packaging
<yofel> ahoneybun: maybe add a small section about pbuilder, and document https://code.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-packagers/pbuilder/pbuilder-hooks there
<yofel> sadly we lost the old information during the wiki move
<clivejo> yofel: would it be on the wayback machine?
<yofel> now I didn't think of that, good point
<ahoneybun> https://launchpad.net/~philip5/+archive/ubuntu/extra
<yofel> let me check (once I remember the URL..)
<clivejo> yofel: http://archive.org/web/
<yofel> the wiki page URL ;P
<ahoneybun> clivejo: weren't you doing digikam?
<yofel> but thanks
<clivejo> ahoneybun: yeah I package two versions for wily 
<ahoneybun> Riddell: we need a share shell
<ovidiu-florin> Riddell: what's the name of that shared shell thingy?
<ahoneybun> clivejo: what about vivid?
<ahoneybun> I found this: https://launchpad.net/~philip5/+archive/ubuntu/extra
<clivejo> ahoneybun: I havent done any vivid stuff
 * clivejo is seriously considering adding staging apps to his main install
<yofel> nope, not in the wayback machine :(
<clivejo> anyone know of an easy way to copy files into a VM in  Virtual Box?
<yofel> you can mount a local folder as a network share in vbox
<clivejo> hi soee_
<yofel> machine settings > shared folders
<clivejo> yofel: I want to copy in my home directory while the VM is offline
<yofel> no idea how to do that
<clivejo> yofel: do you know why the kicker launch icon for dolphin and kontact arent working in apps 15.07.90?
<yofel> are the icons actually there? (check icon name in desktop file, and then check with dpkg -S if it's there)
<clivejo> doesnt appear so
<clivejo> I can run both programme's from the terminal 
<clivejo> and both appear to be working ok
<yofel> oh, you mean they don't launch at all
<clivejo> correct
<yofel> then again look at the desktop files, and what's set as Exec=
<yofel> and whether you can run that
<clivejo> yofel: http://s29.postimg.org/5px4ircd3/wily_kontact.jpg
<clivejo> no icon and do nothing when you click them
<yofel> oh, that's your favorites
<yofel> are the desktop files even there?
<yofel> it could be that the names changed or so, kickoff can't handle that
 * yofel isn't running 15.07.90, so is guessing
<clivejo> yofel: is correct
<clivejo> :)
<ovidiu-florin> ahoneybun: https://quickgit.kde.org/?p=digikam.git&a=commit&h=ddd05190f52afd2201434f772e8ce3a6c5e5c487
<clivejo> it opens via the office link
<yofel> oh, /usr/share/applications/kde4/dolphin.desktop
<yofel> that *might* not be the same for kf5 ^^
<yofel> we'll probably need a kconf update script or so to fix that
<clivejo> spot on
<yofel> although I would have to look at that closer
<clivejo> new path is /usr/share/applications/org.kde.kontact.desktop
<clivejo> and /usr/share/applications/org.kde.dolphin.desktop
<ahoneybun> we need a share shell
<yofel> shared shell? use byobu
<ahoneybun> I have that
<yofel> oh, I actually found the old page XD
<yofel> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kubuntu/Ninjas/BuildEnvironment?action=recall&rev=14
<ahoneybun> I;m using that yofel
<ahoneybun> but ovidiu-florin does not see what I'm doing
<yofel> are you *both* running byobu?
<yofel> as the same user?
<ahoneybun> maybe not
<soee_> hi clivejo
<ahoneybun> run "byobu" ovidiu-florin
<yofel> anyway, gotta run, bbl
<ahoneybun> thanks yofel
<ahoneybun> I'm trying to find the soure 4.12 for digikam
<clivejo> their website
<ahoneybun> no good
<clivejo> http://download.kde.org/stable/digikam/ here?
<clivejo> they normally put a blog post about it
<clivejo> maybe its an unstable build?
<clivejo> ahoneybun: packaging is here - https://code.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/digikam
<ahoneybun> for vivid>
<ahoneybun> ?
<ahoneybun> ovidiu-florin: http://download.kde.org/stable/digikam/digikam-4.12.0.tar.bz2
<clivejo> is it this build - https://www.digikam.org/node/741 ?
<yofel> ahoneybun: uscan doesn't find the source?
<ahoneybun> we got it I think
<yofel> yeah, but digikam has a watch file, so you can try that first before searching for it forever ;)
<yofel> at least next time
<clivejo> digikam was one of the first packages I did.  TBH I havent a clue what I was doing
<yofel> uh
<yofel> wait
<yofel>  digikam | 4:4.12.0-0ubuntu3 | wily/universe    | source, amd64, arm64, armhf, i386, powerpc, ppc64el
<yofel> ahoneybun: clivejo already did that?
<clivejo> yup, but not for vivid
<ahoneybun> yofel: for wily
<yofel> aaah
<yofel> but why are you looking for the source then o.O?
<yofel> you would usually backport the wily package
<clivejo> cause I probably didnt update the watch file!
<yofel> no, that's correct
<clivejo> hummmm account assistant is crashing!
<ahoneybun> yofel: I don't know about backporting
<clivejo> yofel: me neither
<yofel> well, the idea is: "take source from $dev, put changelog for $stable in there, try to build on $stable, fix what doesn't work"
<yofel> useful tools include "backportpackage" and "pull-lp-source" from ubuntu-dev-tools (I don't know how to use former)
<clivejo> works for 3rd party apps too?
<davmor2> clivejo: accounts are over-rated ;)
<yofel> well, works for anything that you can get the source package of
<clivejo> davmor2: indeed, why would anyone want to use a PIM to check their emails
<clivejo> crazy talk
<davmor2> clivejo: next you'll be saying that people want to sign or even god forbid encrypt mail
<ahoneybun> yofel: I'm just doing something lol
<ahoneybun> mailto:ubuntu@ec2-54-159-220-46.compute-1.amazonaws.com
<yofel> mailto? ^^
<ahoneybun> well thats what it does
<ahoneybun> ssh ubuntu@ec2-54-159-220-46.compute-1.amazonaws.com
<yofel> ahoneybun: you'll have to add my pq-edge key from launchpad for me to get there
<ahoneybun> damn
<yofel> or just all
<ahoneybun> no clue to do that
<ahoneybun> Riddell: set it up
<yofel> ahoneybun: put https://launchpad.net/~yofel/+sshkeys into ~/.ssh/authorized_keys
<yofel> using your favorite cli editor ^^
<clivejo> LOL
<ahoneybun> try yofel
<yofel> hm, I need to do some key cleanup..
<yofel> ahoneybun: there you have the wily package
<ahoneybun> cool
<yofel> email is wrong, fix it later
<ahoneybun> soo.
<yofel> so, now *I* would run "debuild -S" and feed it into a vivid pbuilder instance
<yofel> but you continue as you're used to
 * ahoneybun make such pbuilder
<yofel> considering this is digikam, you'll probaby have to backport some build-deps as well
<ahoneybun> yea I know it will be a beast
<yofel> and you'll have to add the backports PPA url to the chroot
<ahoneybun> clueless about that part
<yofel> (*always* make the environment as close as possible to the place you want to put it later)
<ahoneybun> I thought it did not matter
<yofel> sadly it does. E.g. digikam uses libkipi and libmarblewidget, you don't want to use a kde and digikam that use different versions of those
<yofel> can e.g. cause crashes in ksnapshot which uses kipi-plugins
<clivejo> *growls @ libkipi*
<yofel> XD
<yofel> I'll have fun with marble later.. you should've seen the kde-workspace package while we were still building multiple editions of kwin ^^
<ahoneybun> ovidiu-florin: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PbuilderHowto
<clivejo> yofel: if you have time would you walk me along with you
<yofel> ahoneybun: where do you want to put digikam?
<clivejo> some of it might make sense
<yofel> hm, I guess I can try..
<ahoneybun> to put yofel?
<yofel> ahoneybun: upload to
<ahoneybun> I'll put it in my ppa for now 
<yofel> ok, does your ppa depend on anything?
<ahoneybun> ummm
<yofel> did you ever click on "edit dependencies" on launchpad?
<ahoneybun> I want to say no
<ahoneybun> https://launchpad.net/~aaronhoneycutt/+archive/ubuntu/kubuntu-packages
<yofel> ahoneybun: https://launchpad.net/~aaronhoneycutt/+archive/ubuntu/kubuntu-packages/+edit-dependencies
<yofel> anything listed?
<ahoneybun> Default
<yofel> ok, then just go and feed digikam into pbuilder as-is
<ahoneybun> still running debuild -S
<ahoneybun> had to fix something in debian/control
<ahoneybun> what did that do?
<yofel> disable debsign (unsigned-dsc, unsigned-changes)
<ahoneybun> oh ok
<clivejo> kdesudo dolphin is the safe way?
<ahoneybun> I made the damn pbuilder already
<yofel> clivejo: uhm, for what...? or why would you want to do that?
<clivejo> want to copy my home folder 
<clivejo> see if kontact can handle it
<ahoneybun> yofel: I broke something
<yofel> well, go ahead. But creating a folder that you can write into and not using sudo would be safer
<ahoneybun> clivejo: digikam 4.13 is coming soon
<clivejo> how would you suggest I transfer a user folder?
 * yofel hands ahoneybun the pbuilder-dist manpage
<ahoneybun> XD
<ahoneybun> yofel: clivejo I had to update the standards version thing in debian/control so you might have to too now
<yofel> you can't just use p-d chroots with pbuilder
<yofel> not without configuration
<yofel> oh that, we don't really care :P
<clivejo> ahoneybun: give me a shout when its released, Ill try package it for wily
<ahoneybun> 8-30
<ahoneybun> so in 2 weeks or so
<yofel> the ubuntu policy is stuck at 3.8.2.0
<ovidiu-florin> ahoneybun: still here?
<ahoneybun> yea
<ovidiu-florin> hangout dead?
<ahoneybun> I wanted to end it for now
<ahoneybun> pbuilder is running thanks to yofel
<ahoneybun> ovidiu-florin: it's compiling at least
<ahoneybun> so good sign
<clivejo> ahoneybun: time to make a coffee and write a novel
<ahoneybun> XD
<ahoneybun> kill time till something breas
<ahoneybun> *breaks
<clivejo> Im sure lintian will have something for you to do
<ovidiu-florin> it broke
<ahoneybun> ovidiu-florin: ?
<ovidiu-florin> my brain with these Gcompris translations
<ahoneybun> XD
<ahoneybun> lintian hates us all
<ahoneybun> so picky
<ahoneybun> like my ex-gf XD
<clivejo> but she doesnt even know me!
<ahoneybun> XDX D
<yofel> yeah, compiling, but a couple things are not found (probably too old), so it won't actually pass the binary step
<valorie> so who is gonna package plasma-addons?
<clivejo> aaron
<ahoneybun> it seems that Riddell has it kinda done
<ahoneybun> what?
 * valorie will DCC a delicious cup of coldbrewed coffee to that wonderful person
 * ahoneybun likes coffee
<clivejo> anyone suggest a home folder backup tool for kubuntu?
<valorie> !info plasma-addons
<ubottu> Package plasma-addons does not exist in wily
<valorie> clivejo: rsync
<clivejo> gui?
<clivejo> with options to drop some folders
<valorie> we used to have lucky backup which was a gui for it
<clivejo> dont need internet cache, downlands etc
<valorie> right
<valorie> of course you can make excludes for rsync
<clivejo> valorie: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdeplasma-addons/4:5.3.95-0ubuntu1
<clivejo> in proposed aparently
<valorie> cool
<ovidiu-florin> ahoneybun: how do I quit that shell? without disturbing you?
<valorie> thank you Riddell
<yofel> ahoneybun: F6
<yofel> erm, ovidiu-florin ^
<ovidiu-florin> yofel: thank you
<valorie> clivejo: I have a doc of rsync excludes, but I just copy the folders I want
<valorie> otoh I want to script it
 * ovidiu-florin is off to bed
<ahoneybun> so it is done clivejo?
<valorie> I can send you the text doc if you are interested
 * ahoneybun already grabed the source
<clivejo> I just want something quick to make an archive of my current home directory and extract it into my VM
<clivejo> minus the big useless files
<valorie> right, cache, trash, ISOs, etc.
<clivejo> yup
 * ahoneybun goes outside for a few
<clivejo> I want to test apps 15.07.90 on wily
<valorie> sent
<clivejo> gmail?
<valorie> yes
<valorie> just a 1k text file
<clivejo> I wonder should I just do a regular remote backup and add the ppa into my main system :/
<clivejo> gonna have to add to that valorie, I have VMs and other rubbish in my home
<clivejo> I think thats a job for tomorrow
<clivejo> too tired right now
<valorie> that's a project for a few weeks from now for me
<valorie> right now, planning on heading north for a few days as my husband finishes his hike
<valorie> dropping him off at Rainy Pass tomorrow, then picking him up in Canada a few days later
<clivejo> yofel: can you retry kopete?
<yofel> yes, in a bit
<clivejo> I think its deps are resolved now
<yofel> ah, simple retry, done
<clivejo> thanks :)
<soee_> updates broken a bit in Wily :)
<clivejo> soee_: how so?
<soee_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12111326/
<clivejo> eak
<clivejo> what did you do ?!?
<soee_> nothing :)
<soee_> this how normal updates look like now
<soee_> yofel: is it due to this hcc transition ?
<soee_> *gcc
<clivejo> not on my box!
<yofel> possibly
<clivejo> but then I do have proposed and a few ppa's added in for good luck
<soee_> ah i do not have proposed
<soee_> but last time i tried them, result was similar
<yofel> let me try to update
<yofel> yeah, about the same here
<yofel> probably the conflict between boost and kdepim
<soee_> ok so good to know im not alone :)
<clivejo> I dislike boost
<soee_> what boost does ?
<clivejo> makes sitter laugh
<valorie> so is this a good upgrade to do?
<valorie> I get the same as the paste in my little travel netbook
<valorie> no proposed
<clivejo> things might break :/
<soee_> well not good :)
<clivejo> but you risk that just using wily at the moment
<valorie> I have updates and backports however
<soee_> backports are empt in wily i think
<valorie> eh, I'll wait until I return from this trip then
<clivejo> ooo whats in the wily backports
<clivejo> thats would be interesting
<valorie> 312 upgraded, 64 newly installed, 54 to remove and 0 not upgraded sounds pretty good though
<soee_> there cant be anything, there is no way to backport something to wily :)
<yofel> valorie: you'll mostly loose kdepim
<yofel> clivejo: it's just there so apt doesn't complain about not existing files
<valorie> pim didn't like my gmail yet
<valorie> soee_: I didn't add it, it was just there
<valorie> I think I'll run the upgrade for just to see
<valorie> outside.....
<soee_> yofel: "wily testers needed for new kdepim. talk to sitter or yofel"
<soee_> where is this new kdepim ?
<clivejo> soee_: staging
<yofel> where is that from?
<soee_> yofel: check topic
<yofel> but yeah, probably in ppa:kubuntu-ppa/staging-kdeapplications
<yofel> ah lol
<yofel> yeah, it's in there
<clivejo> soee_: be careful!
<yofel> do I add it, do I not add it, do I add it, do I not add it, do I add it...
<clivejo> Ive added it in a VM, but its a clean environment
<clivejo> really needs tested with live data!
<yofel> screw it, what could possibly go wrong XD
<clivejo> but Im scared!
<yofel> ok, down to 124 to be removed
<yofel> mostly libs and the couple broken things like kopete and kget
<yofel> hm, libkface looks like just gcc-internal stuff missing
<clivejo> yofel: Im looking at kmouth, in list-missing Im getting - -./usr/share/icons/hicolor/16x16/actions/phrase.png
<yofel> someone needs to donate new hardware to debian, moszumanska is soo slow -.-
<soee_> moszumanska ?
<yofel> the hostname of git.debian.org
<soee_> and git is slow ?
<yofel> the server is slow, so cloning takes ages :/
<yofel> one reason why sitter wants to move the CI repos somewhere else
<clivejo> is amazon cloud too expensive?
<soee_> there is no one willing to sponsor some server ?
<yofel> well, we're on git.debian.org *intentionally* right now
<yofel> but harald isn't really happy about it for the CI
<yofel> otherwise we could just go and move back to launchpad now
<soee_> talk to https://www.digitalocean.com/pricing/
<soee_> they might sponsor some droplets for you
<yofel> that's what he was looking for regarding build servers for KDE Neon at least
<ahoneybun> yofel: XD
<yofel> clivejo: wrt. kmouth, the file is gone, that's why dh_install complains
<clivejo> yofel: yes, but when I build it myself, they appear to have moved
<clivejo> -- Installing: /tmp/buildd/kmouth-15.07.90/debian/tmp/usr/share/icons/hicolor/16x16/actions/./phrase.png
<yofel> then fix the install file
<clivejo> I did
<clivejo> but something weird is going on
<clivejo> Ive staged the files and commited
<clivejo> now there is problems in pbuilder with hashes
<ahoneybun> yofel: https://paste.kde.org/pkmotjhwm
<clivejo> W: Failed to fetch http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/wily-proposed/main/i18n/Translation-en  Hash Sum mismatch
<yofel> lolwhat
<yofel> /tmp/ccn6GacI.s: Fatal error: can't write CMakeFiles/digikam.dir/date/monthwidget.cpp.o: No space left on device
<ahoneybun> yea i know lol
<clivejo> did I mention digikam is big :P
<clivejo> are you using mnt on the ec?
<yofel> that should work
<ahoneybun> so is that harddrive
<yofel> *now* we are
<clivejo> time for another coffee ahoneybun
<ahoneybun> damn Fallout Shelter
 * ahoneybun starts to dislike pbuilder
<clivejo> add-apt
<yofel> it's useful to check the build, but as we already know that the build will fail, we might as well use a regular chroot
<yofel> esp. as that ec2 looks pretty much not set up for development
<clivejo> I find pbuilder good on my own system
<yofel> yeah, if it's properly set up ;)
<clivejo> yofel: yes, thats the key
<clivejo> mine still isnt updating on its own
<clivejo> have to manually log in and update
<clivejo> yofel: what does list missing mean?
<yofel> list missing files
<clivejo> they are mentioned in the install file, but havent been built?
<yofel> i.e. list files that are not put into any binary package
<yofel> no, files that are *not* in an install file
 * clivejo cries, but they are in it
<yofel> if dh_install *fails* on them, that means that they're in an install file but don't actually exist
<clivejo> could it be picking up a git file or something?
<yofel> dunno, what's the actual error?
<yofel> but from git, no
<clivejo> it says that a files I have in the install file arent being installed
<yofel> right, that can happen, now you have to find out why
<yofel> (upstream removed them, not being built because of missing dep, they moved elsewhere, ...)
<clivejo> Im trying a git commit and retrying
<clivejo> it built!
<clivejo> yofel: please review and push - http://paste.ubuntu.com/12112103/
<yofel> up
<clivejo> :) thanking you kindly
<yofel> clivejo: one thing about akonadi-serach, you changed one dep to = source:version, please use >= in that case. It doesn't matter for us, but in debian, the binary version can be higher than the source version
<clivejo> oh, how does it affect them?
<clivejo> I mean how can a binary be higher than the source?
<yofel> they do binary-only rebuilds for library transitions. That way you can have a 5.4-1 source, and a 5.4-1+b1 binary
<clivejo> oh
<clivejo> btw did you retry kopete?
<clivejo> seems to be failing on Depends: kdepim-dev and libkleo4
<yofel> I did, need to try this in pbuilder, that error is nonsense
<clivejo> was going to do the same thing
<yofel> actually, you do that. I need to get started on marble
<clivejo> ok
<clivejo> yofel: is there any way to search a ppa for a file like we can do in the main archives?
<yofel> no
<clivejo> that is very annoying!
<yofel> feel free to add yourself to bug 335161
<ubottu> bug 335161 in Launchpad itself "PPAs should export Contents-amd64.gz files" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/335161
<ahoneybun> looks like it is finishing up
<ahoneybun> no error messages that I can see
<yofel> hm, it did actually build, right
 * yofel hits marble
<yofel> that'll take hours to do properly -.-
<ahoneybun> so LP will take it yofel?
<yofel> it should
<ahoneybun> I'll try
<ahoneybun> uploaded so now to wait
<clivejo> and wait, and wait some more
<ahoneybun> so LP accepted it
<ahoneybun> step 1 
<clivejo> yofel: kopete has missing symbols :/
<yofel> whee
<clivejo> does pbuilder keep the buildlog?
<yofel> dunno if it does by default, I use:
<yofel> PKGNAME_LOGFILE_EXTENTION="_$(dpkg --print-architecture).build"
<yofel> PKGNAME_LOGFILE=yes
<clivejo> can I safely fix this package?
<yofel> not if it's called libkopete4
<clivejo> it is indeed
<yofel> lets see if I can build marble 15.08.0 with the rest being 15.07.90
<clivejo> yofel: please push this patch - http://paste.ubuntu.com/12113609/
<clivejo> just updates the control to 3.9.6 and fixes the watch file
<clivejo> I dont know how to do a lib transition
<clivejo> but a rebuild on LP might help someone who does
<clivejo> need to reboot brb
<yofel> CMake Error: The source directory "/tmp/buildd/marble-15.08.0/obj-x86_64-linux-gnu/-qt5-22" does not exist.
<yofel> great, now I can debug GNU Make
<clivejo> hummm
<clivejo> somethings up with kwallet
<clivejo> why does it want to know my password over and over
<ahoneybun> and it built clivejo :)
<ahoneybun> https://launchpad.net/~aaronhoneycutt/+archive/ubuntu/kubuntu-vivid/+packages
<clivejo> nice one :)
<ahoneybun> https://launchpad.net/~aaronhoneycutt/+archive/ubuntu/kubuntu-vivid/+build/7809587
<ahoneybun> yep thanks to yofel 
<ahoneybun> of course
 * yofel builds marble... again... and now twice...
 * ahoneybun thinks clivejo should be moved up one on his belt
 * clivejo thinks clivejo has been very stupid
<ahoneybun> I miss the terminal widget
 * ahoneybun builds Android now
<clivejo> kontact is going crazy
<clivejo> :/
<clivejo> anyone noticing firefox is crashing a lot with flash?
<yofel> not for me, although I lately use chrome for flash
<clivejo> the chrome flash doesnt have drm
<clivejo> so I cant use it for catch up tv
<clivejo> where can I get help on kwallet?
<clivejo> and report bugs in kontact
<yofel> report bugs on kontact: bugs.kde.org
<yofel> do mention that you're using the kf5 version
<clivejo> its lost all my RSS feeds
<clivejo> reset to default
<clivejo> do I need a separate login for the bugs portal?
<clivejo> yofel: what version is it.  The about says 4.81 beta
<yofel> clivejo: I would include that and the package version
<yofel> not sure what exactly sitter used
<ahoneybun> soee_ i need someone to test the kubuntu-settings 
<valorie> terminal widget? why not yakuake?
<valorie> <3
<valorie> so my wily netbook upgrade worked fine, although restart or shutdown did not
<valorie> sudo restart didn't work either
<valorie> "could not connect to Upstart"
<valorie> someone said earlier that the shutdown not working from the plasma menu was not reported upstream -- what should I report that against?
<ahoneybun> Please test my kubuntu-settings 
<mparillo> valorie: That was me, and it was when I ran my updates this morning. I sudo poweroff and then I re-started, and could use the plasma menu just fine.
<valorie> now it works to restart or shutdown?
<mparillo> I assumed that applying the updates removed something that enabled Leave > Shut down
 * valorie tries
<mparillo> Now it works. I can try again.
<valorie> weeee
<valorie> yes, it does work
<valorie> less work for me! no bug to file!
<valorie> \0/
<mparillo> So this is not a normal user flow, and since it did not persist, I did not file a bug (plus I did nothink I knew the details to file a meaningful bug anyway).
<mparillo> Off to flip the chicken breasts on the grill
<valorie> I didn't realize it didn't work before, because I normally just shut the lid, and hibernate or sleep or whatever Just Works
#kubuntu-devel 2015-08-18
<ahoneybun> I see marble stuff
<ahoneybun> ovidiu-florin: ping
<ovidiu-florin> ahoneybun: pong
<ovidiu-florin> I'll test it tonight
<ovidiu-florin> if all goes good, can/will it be pushed to official backports?
<ovidiu-florin> Thank you ahoneybun, AWESOME work!!!
 * ovidiu-florin hugs ahoneybun
<soee> good morning
<soee> meh, still this problem in Wily: libstreamanalyzer0 : Depends: libclucene-core1 (>= 2.3.3.4) but it is not installable
<Riddell> yofel: I hear marble is driving you mad?
<yofel> Riddell: needs double build for kf5 AND qt4, and so far dhmk isn't liking me
<yofel> feel free to give it a shot, all I did is in git
<Riddell> yofel: dropping qt4 seems acceptable to me
<yofel> Riddell: then you'll have to cripple digikam
<lordievader> Good morning.
<yofel> moin
<sitter> is ScottK traveling or something? :/
<sitter> Riddell, yofel: need review for https://code.launchpad.net/~apachelogger/kubuntu-packaging/pykde4-no-kdepimlibs/+merge/268193
<sitter> can't transition kdepim without that change
<Riddell> yofel: curiously rdepends on libmarblewidget21 doesn't show digikam or libkgeomap 
<sitter> CMakeLists.txt:find_package(KdepimLibs REQUIRED)
<sitter> kopete.........
<yofel> Riddell: because something in digikam went wrong :/
<yofel> CMake Warning at extra/kipi-plugins/CMakeLists.txt:131 (message):
<yofel>   libkgeomap: Version information not found, your version is probably too
<yofel>   old.
<yofel> --  Please install the libkgeomap (version >= 3.0.0) development package.
<yofel> what's with that versioning..
<Riddell> yofel: yeah cos digikam can't sort out their release, they depend on a newer version of libkgeomap than is released I think
<Riddell> yofel: so let's just drop it
<yofel> SIGH
<yofel> Riddell: ok, feel free to revert the last couple commit
<yofel> s
<sitter> Riddell: konsole CI still broken apparently
<sitter> what do we do with kopete? it requires kdepimlibs for bonjour protocol, so we either patch kopete and rip out that protocol or make a kde4pimlibs source working around the minor installation incompats or annoy dvratil until he resvoles the incompats
<sitter> or remove kopete which I guess won't sit well with its new maintainer :P
<Riddell> sitter: no .install files changed with that pykde change?
<Riddell> sitter: I'm for ripping it out
<Riddell> simplest option
<sitter> apparently it didn't install an artifact
<soee> Riddell: any thoughts https://plus.google.com/u/0/103317747728601767381/posts/PwYjWRqCo8M ?
<Riddell> soee: tell him to talk to kde upstream
<sitter> sudo apt install dmz-cursor-theme
<sitter> what brings my blood to a boil is when upstream regulars do not merge their applications/* branch upstream after making a change
<sitter> leaving it to me to figure out how to sort out conflicts
<sitter> which is a right chore knowing nothing of the source base or recent changes
<sitter> Riddell: didn't pali the kopete maintainer idle here?
<sitter> or was he just on the list
 * sitter seems to recall chatting on irc
<Riddell> sitter: he does sometimes yet
<Riddell> yes
<sitter> what's his nick?
<Riddell> pali
<sitter> ah well
<Riddell> I think I'll start packaging up applications for upload to wily
<soee> Riddell: would be good to have few confilcts in Wily fixed
<Riddell> soee: what's conflicting?
<soee> Riddell: yofel knows more as we talked about it yesterday. Here @ work where i upgraded yetserday to Wily from Vivid, i have atm: libstreamanalyzer0 : Depends: libclucene-core1 (>= 2.3.3.4) but it is not installable
<Riddell> that sort of thing will get solved on upload of more stuff, or at least it'll show up in excuses so we know where to fix it
<sitter> Riddell: kopete isn't blocking anyway
<sitter> I'll take it upstream
<sitter> Riddell: the sooner we upload this stuff the better
<sitter> we have 15.08 final to get on
<Riddell> right
<sitter> any improvements and things gone wrong can be sorted for that
<sitter> if it builds its good enough IMO
<Riddell> sitter: I'll pause CI
<Riddell> although I need to sort out a reminder for unpausing it cos I keep failing you there and I don't want you to smite me
<sitter> "okgoogle set alarm in 2 hours" :P
<yofel> ^^
<sitter> yofel: marble patchery upstreamed
<valorie> folks, I'm about to head out for the rest of the week -- my husband has his last section of the trail to do and I'll spend those days up north
<valorie> I'll have my travel computer with me but probably won't be in irc much if at all
<valorie> ciao!
<sitter> lordievader: btw are you sure you entered the right kwallet password?
<sitter> note that kwallet4 and kwallet5 have different wallets and thus potentially different passwords
<lordievader> Yes, first it was nothing because of this I opened it and changed it.
<lordievader> I opened the kwallet*
<sitter> most peculiar
<lordievader> That is what I thought.
<sitter> eek
<sitter> Riddell: crippling kopete seems like a lot of work now. kdepimlibs is also used in actual libkopete classes (many of them actually) and used in the contactlist -.-
<Riddell> sitter: hmm fooey, do you know how hard it would be to make a kdepimlibs4 package?
<sitter> Riddell: just needs dan renaming a bunch of files
<sitter> Riddell: the bigger problem is that I think parts of it won't be functinal
<sitter> since there'd be no akonadi runtime
<Riddell> sitter: they could just port it to frameworks...
<sitter> so I have no clue how well this would work
<sitter> also apparently the new stuff apparently doesn't talk to the old stuff
<sitter> so whatever happens via kdepimlibs4 is essentially lost data anyway
<sitter> Riddell: apparently happening see thread on release-team list
<sitter> kdepim feels a lot like an as poor transition as kwallet
<Riddell> sitter: no epich in kimap is deliberate?
<Riddell> epoch
<sitter> you put the epochs there
<sitter> there is 0 need for epochs on any of th enew libs
<Riddell> simplicity of scripting mostly
<sitter> should proof to be fun if those libs become frameworks
<Riddell> mm good point
<clivejo> yofel: hows marble coming along?
<yofel> Riddell will know
 * clivejo runs and hides
<clivejo> yofel: fancy transitioning kopete?
<yofel> sitter is looking at kopete
<clivejo> :)
<clivejo> Im running 15.07.90 apps
<yofel> Riddell: custom epochs are also fun if debian decides not to take them which makes our packages unsyncable
<yofel> please don't add any where they're not needed
<Riddell> gotcha
<sitter> kopete build: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=npjOSLCR2hE
<clivejo> and the kwallet popups seem to have settled down :)
<yofel> lol
<yofel> parrots FTW
<bshah> sitter: lol...
<sitter> Riddell: instead of unpausing please tell me when the upload is done
<Tm_T> kopete <3
<sitter> Riddell: unless I left for the day already
<Riddell> sitter: ok, still ongoing..
 * sitter tries to fiddle together an ISO
<clivejo> so kopete is dead as a dead parrot?
<sitter> its build is
<BluesKaj> Hi all
<clivejo> hi BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> hi clivejo
<sitter> mh
<sitter> actually
<sitter> Riddell: why does the applications upload cause builds anyway?
<sitter> isn't that NOCI?
<sitter> ah yes
<sitter> Riddell: why is that not marked NOCI?
<Riddell> sitter: I seem to remember last time I used the script with NOCI it didn't make any diference
<clivejo> sitter: how come there are build failuures on KCI but not in the Staging PPA?
<sitter> clivejo: KCI is ahead, also quality constraints are higher in KCI
<davmor2> clivejo: It's not dead, it's pining for the fjords 
<sitter> Riddell: seems like something that should be fixed?
<sitter> Riddell: done pushing yet?
<shadeslayer_> DCI full of builds too :(
<sitter> Riddell: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_okteta/202/
<sitter> stuff like that is probably why NOCI didn't work. if you push more than a NOCI commit the entire thing will need integration
<sitter> also that merge failed
<sitter> FYI
<clivejo> how does one get an account at Debian, Im going round and round in circles on the website!
<sitter> clivejo: what kind of account?
<clivejo> to access Alioth
<sitter> get alioth account, set ssh key, join on irc and ask for access https://pkg-kde.alioth.debian.org/join.html
<sitter> latter will probably need someone to vouche for you not going to break the repos
<clivejo> someone like Harold Sitter?
<clivejo> Harald even!
<sitter> badumtss
<sitter> clivejo: yes, I am not comfortable enough to do that already though
<clivejo> :(
<sitter> Riddell generally is more confident with this sort of thing ;)
<Riddell> sure happy to
<sitter> shadeslayer_, Riddell: new script in pangea-tooling/jenkins_unqueue.rb to remove jobs matching a regex from a jenkins queue
<shadeslayer_> sitter: thanks Harold
<sitter> Riddell: also, I've just wiped the CI queue, might as well do the pointless CI at night when nobody's watching
<sitter> shadeslayer_: ...
<shadeslayer> sitter: :P
<sitter> my qemu doesn't like my arguments anymore :(
<sitter> uff, somehow that binary is no qemu-user
<davmor2> sitter: I see your problem, you are arguing with it, try asking nicely ;)
<sitter> lol
<Riddell> uploading applications 15.07
<sitter> http://kci.pangea.pub/ lots of things can do with improvements btw
 * shadeslayer is busy fixing DCI
<Riddell> lots of new packages, which should I remove the epoch from? https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/wily/+queue
<Riddell> stuff like dolphin need to keep it
<sitter> Riddell: you also need ot remove them from the CI repos now...
<sitter> akonadi needs it
<sitter> baloo-widgets needs it
<sitter> ktnef doesn't
<sitter> kpimtextedit doesn't
<sitter> kontactinterface doesn't
<sitter> kaccounts-integration technically doesn't but isn't all new I think
<sitter> kmime, kmbox, kmailtransport, kldap, kidentitymanagement, kholidays, kcontacts, kdebugsettings, kcalutils, kcalcore, kblog, kalarmcal, gpgmepp don't
<sitter> so, everything but akonadi, baloo-widgets, and dolphin can have their epoch dropped
<sitter> err.... so, everything but akonadi, baloo-widgets, dolphin, and kaccounts-integration can have their epoch dropped
<Riddell> thanks sitter!
<Riddell> sitter: how to remove them from the CI repos? just delete in launchpad?
<Guest55514> o/
<sitter> Riddell: guess so, removing from CI is fiddly nonesense that I am entirely not happy about
<sitter> perhaps I should introduce a save guard against epoch bumps where another person needs to ack the bump for it to integrate
<sitter> it's not the first time we had arbitrary bumps that then got undone again
<sitter> Riddell: computer disagrees with ark packaging apparently http://kci.pangea.pub/job/wily_unstable_ark/2/parsed_console/
<ahoneybun> ovidiu-florin: lots of it was yofel
<yofel> you should *test* it before putting it in backports. From what I saw, a couple things were missing during configure. So you'll have to decide whether 4.12 with some things missing is better than 4.9
<yofel> (e.g. thanks to their libkgeomap integration sucking, you won't have location resolving for geolocations in exif data)
<yofel> hm, maybe we should re-enable the builtin libkgeomap for wily
<yofel> at least the kde4 libs in the backports are pretty much stable these days, so I don't think you have to do another rebuild to put it there
<ahoneybun> all I know is that ovidiu-florin is happy
<ahoneybun> no clue on what works
<ScottK> sitter: no traveling, just busy. The pykde thing is probably fine.
<yofel> one person being happy is not sufficent QA to put something into our public PPA's ;)
<ahoneybun> oh I know
<ahoneybun> just saying that I have not tested it
<yofel> you don't have to test every little feature, but at least compare it in general
<ahoneybun> plus I'm on wily anyway
<yofel> k
<yofel> thanks for giving it a try ;)
<ahoneybun> what packaging it?
<ahoneybun> https://twitter.com/OvidiuB13/status/633524406158012416
<yofel> sure, otherwise it wouldn't be there now
<yofel> and I hope I wasn't too fast ^^
<allee> FYI: yesterday & today a fresh wily installation in virtualbox 4.3.30 and 5.0.2 is not usable as soon as the guest OS extenstion installed: Only plasma background and only Popups work are shown.  All plasma panel & widget are not shown.  Terminal, dolphin etc  are invisible and never the keyboard/mouse input.  Final touch is 'Fallback session' does not work (xterm is installed) and login prompt reappears after a sec. 
<allee> Something disaterous happend between blog '.. 5.4rc  ready for testing in wily' and yesterday ;-)
<allee> xsession-error mostly consists of of lines like: OpenGL Warning: {gl*NV not found in mesa table|XGetVisual ...}'
<ahoneybun> you were a bit fast yofel lol
<sitter> all KCI wily buids are being redone to adopt gcc5
<sitter> starting later today
<sitter> half an hour or so
<yofel> ahoneybun: yeah, sorry. I hope you saw a couple useful things anyway
<Riddell> ovidiu-florin: ahoneybun: you guys still needing this ec2?
<[Relic]> has session saving been fixed in 15.04 yet?  does it properly save where programs are running on each different virtual desktop when you shut down a restart yet?
<ahoneybun> Riddell: yofel and I got the package backported just need some Q&A
<ahoneybun> also Riddell we need to get kubuntu-settings out!
<sitter> Riddell: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/wily_unstable_qt-gstreamer/8/
<yueyue> Hello all. I use the master archive server and I seem to have a weird dependency issue that can be replicated in a virtual machine. apt dist-upgrade does not work. I ran apt with the pgkProblemSolver debug option: https://paste.kde.org/p0yysht3g
<sitter> kci flooded with builds
 * sitter out
<yueyue> The issue seens to be related to libqca2 and libqca2v5 which can not be installed at the same time - and some applications depend on one and some on the other. This seems to be especially important for libplasma3.
<yueyue> Sitter: Thank you for your reply. I am kind of new to this; who is kci?
<yueyue> This kci: https://community.kde.org/Kubuntu/CI ?
<clivejo> would someone have time to help me package plasma-widget-awesome-widgets?
<yossarianuk> hi -I've noticed the firefox package in wily is older than in the stable releases - i.e wily = 0.38 vivid=0.40 
<yossarianuk> Is this the version with that seriously javascript pdf viewer flaw?
<yofel> not sure, you can try to install firefox 40 from wily-proposed
<yossarianuk> yofel: ok will do..
<yossarianuk> is the best way just to add a wily-proposed line to sources.list then install via apt?
<yofel> yossarianuk: yes, but try to just apt install firefox, and disable proposed after that
<yofel> (it will probably pull a couple other things though)
<yossarianuk> yofel: cheers I saw apt-get upgrade pulled in a few things after adding the list (I didn;t ok that though..) 
<clivejo> yofel: where do I find the version of the license for GPL-3.0 that lintian is happy with, its saying the one I took from http://spdx.org/licenses/GPL-3.0 is too long!
<yofel> can you show me the passage it complains about?
<yofel> but usually, you would take the one that's shipped with the source you're packaging
<clivejo> yofel: I tried this - https://github.com/arcan1s/awesome-widgets/blob/master/COPYING
<clivejo> but its too long aparently
<yofel> well, you don't put all that in debian/copyright
<clivejo> and when I just use the short form I get this - E: plasma-widget-awesome-widgets: copyright-should-refer-to-common-license-file-for-gpl
<clivejo> where is the common licence file !
<yofel> did you read the documentation for that tag?
<yofel> read the first line of it ^^
<clivejo> There must be somewhere with the short licences
<yofel> clivejo: the short forms are embedded in the full ones
<yofel> see END OF TERMS AND CONDITIONS in GPL-3
<clivejo> Ive copied and pasted out of a previous copyright file
<yofel> that's fine
<clivejo> but there must be an easier way
<clivejo> there must be a list of just the text needed in the copyright file
<yofel> not that I know of, there are examples in the DEP-5 documentation. From that you're supposed to figure it out yourself
<yofel> for the GPL, you take the short form for insertion in the code files, strip the copyright holder, and append a section pointing to common-licenses
<yofel> but usually people just C&P from other files I think
<yofel> after all the copyright file is shipped wit the installation, so you have hundreds of examples in /usr/share/doc/
<clivejo> I just want to know what to put in the copyright file
<yofel> that's actually a very hard to answer question. You need to put all licenses and copyright holders of the whole source code in there.
<yofel> For licenses that have a copy in /usr/share/common-licenses, you may include the short form and point to the files on the system. For other licenses you need to include the full copy
<yofel> there is 'licensecheck' which attempts to tell you which licenses are used in the source files
<clivejo> yofel: would you have time to check  plasma-widget-awesome-widgets - 2.4.0-0ubuntu1~ubuntu15.10~ppa1  in my PPA?
<yofel> maybe in a bit
<clivejo> The rules file Im not convinced is right
<clivejo> grrrr why is it wanting to install mailutils!
<yofel> smartmontools recommends mailx | mailutils
<yofel> does the package not do something useful without hddtemp, mpd, smartmontools?
<clivejo> he says they are optional deps here - https://github.com/arcan1s/awesome-widgets
<clivejo> maybe I should just ommit them and let the user figure it out?
<yofel> no, we have soft-dependencies for that
<yofel> just demote them to "Recommends:"
<yofel> see https://www.debian.org/doc/debian-policy/ch-relationships.html#s-binarydeps
<clivejo> will that install them?
<yofel> in the default desktop system configuration, yes
<yofel> quoted from above page: "The Recommends field should list packages that would be found together with this one in all but unusual installations."
<yofel> for dep, the rule is "The Depends field should be used if the depended-on package is required for the depending package to provide a significant amount of functionality."
<yofel> it's your job to decide where to draw the line
<yofel> well, worst case someone will file a bug ^^
<clivejo> well I thought having SMART info, HDD temp and access to media player would be the main function of the widget :/
<clivejo> but didnt know it was gonna pull in half the archive to provide that functionality!
<yofel> ok, then leaving it as a dep might be reasonable
<clivejo> Ive added a recommends 
<clivejo> what would you do in this case?
<clivejo> where would you draw the line?
<yofel> I would say recommends, it seems to do a couple other things as well. But I would really need to try it for the final decision
<clivejo> Im only practicing
<clivejo> I found it on KDE apps and couldnt see it packaged for kubuntu anywhere
<clivejo> dont even know it it is any use!
<yofel> btw. if you want to get deeper into debian packaging, you should read the entire debian policy at some point. The PDF version has 105 pages, and it's somewhat dry, so try to find some boring moments to read through it until ~christmas
<yofel> it explains how most of the files in debian/ work and what rules you should be following
<clivejo> yofel: I could read books til the cows come home, but unless I actually do it nothing sinks in
<yofel> yeah sure, you shoud just roughly know what's inside, so you know where to look when you need it
<clivejo> have you a link handy
<clivejo> would be a good reference point
<yofel> either read the online version https://www.debian.org/doc/debian-policy/ or install debian-policy and read /usr/share/doc/debian-policy/policy.pdf.gz
<yofel> the pdf version is handy for searching
<clivejo> https://www.debian.org/doc/debian-policy/policy.pdf
<yofel> or that ^^
<clivejo> :)
<clivejo> bedtime reading me thinks!
 * clivejo sends it to kdeconnect
<yofel> rules looks fine from what I see. In case the plasmoid isn't properly installed you might need --with=kde or --with=kf5 (those are debhelper plugins)
<clivejo> have I passed -DKDE_INSTALL_USE_QT_SYS_PATHS=ON properly
<clivejo> or should I use --with=kf5 instead?
<yofel> hm...
<yofel> might not work like that. If that's a cmake define, you might need:
<yofel> override_dh_auto_configure:
<yofel>         dh_auto_configure -- -DKDE_INSTALL_USE_QT_SYS_PATHS=ON
<clivejo> yeah, that looks better to me
<clivejo> should I - include /usr/share/pkg-kde-tools/qt-kde-team/2/debian-qt-kde.mk?
<yofel> as it's kde software, --with=kf5 might still be required
<yofel> or use that, but for kf5, you need v3, not v2
<clivejo> oh yeah, 3 is kf5
<clivejo> so confusing!
<yofel> anyway, I'm off to bed
<yofel> gn8
<clivejo> thanks and night night
<[Relic]> has session saving been fixed in 15.04 yet?  does it properly save where programs are running on each different virtual desktop when you shut down a restart yet?
#kubuntu-devel 2015-08-19
<soee> good morning
<soee> http://mjg59.dreamwidth.org/37113.html
* sitter changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: https://trello.com/kubuntu | http://qa.kubuntu.co.uk/ | https://notes.kde.org/p/kubuntu-apps-15.08
<lordievader> Good morning.
<soee> hiho lordievader
<lordievader> o/
<sitter> Riddell: please fix konsole stable CI and okteata stable CI
<sitter> Riddell: please fix purpose unstable CI
<sitter> Riddell: please fix rocs unstable CI
<lordievader> I.e. please fix everything?
<sitter> no, i.e. please fix everything you broke
<lordievader> :P
<sitter> shadeslayer: please fix ark unstable CI
<Riddell> sitter: gotcha
<sitter> Riddell: you didn't merge for 15.08 final yet, did you?
<Riddell> sitter: no not yet
<Riddell> still on marble and the ones you say above
 * sitter fixes dolphin
<sitter> wra
<sitter> wrong window!
<sitter> Riddell: do you want to be mentioned as orig-maintainer in kdebugsettings? currently you are maintainer, I am going to change to the team
<Riddell> sitter: didn't clivejo package that?
<sitter> -Maintainer: Jonathan Riddell <jriddell@ubuntu.com>
<Riddell> or was it aaron
<sitter>  -- Aaron Honeycutt <aaronhoneycutt@kubuntu.org>  Wed, 12 Aug 2015 14:44:12 +0000
<Riddell> yeah stick him down
<Riddell> he's just too modest and let me take he credit
<sitter>  * Qt5XmlPatterns (required version >= 5.5.1) , Qt5 XmlPatterns Module , <http://qt.io/>
<sitter> one day upstreams will make reasonable version requirements I am sure of it
<Riddell> yofel: how come you dropped marble-qt?
<yofel> what's the point of a qt-only marble in a kf5 world? (or what was the point of kf5 again?)
<yofel> I mean, keep it if you want. You'll have to double-build marble though
<Riddell> it builds it as part of the normal build, and indeed there's not much  point but I expect upstream will complain if we don't ship it
<yofel> it is? keep it then I guess
<yofel> I never got as far as having a fully working kf5 build to check that
<sitter> Riddell: ping
<Riddell> hi sitter
<sitter> Riddell: http://anonscm.debian.org/cgit/pkg-kde/applications/kmailtransport.git/tree/debian/libkf5mailtransport5.install?h=kubuntu_stable
<sitter> do you think we should leave the kcm_.so in the lib package?
<Riddell> hmm that feels wrong
<sitter> other option would be a separate package with a recommends, while that makes the lib package more compliant it will however end up loosing the kcm should the so get a bump
<sitter> so it's naughty packaging vs. users possibly loosing the kcm (iff the so version gets a change)
<Riddell> why would the kcm get lost? it would just be updated and link against the new package
<sitter> Riddell: in a perfect world it would, in an imperfect world unless there is a hard dependency on the KCM somewhere in the stack it will get removed if there is an upgrade path that does not entail changing mailtransport
<sitter> as we have seen with baloo, albeit in a more complicated scenario
<Riddell> mm
<sitter> I am fine with splitting it though
<Riddell> yeah me too
<Riddell> ovidiu-florin: ahoneybun: do you still need this ec2?
<shadeslayer> sitter: I thought I did yesterday
<shadeslayer> brrr
<shadeslayer> dafuq
<sitter> Riddell: ping
<Riddell> hi sitter
<sitter> Riddell: more questions .. kdepimlibs has presently man libs that eventually might get split I hear. should I make independent data packages or one big bundling all data?
<sitter> I am content to go with latter for now as most libs that have data have only a kcfg file and maybe a mime file
<Riddell> yeah one big one seems fine, if we faff around with small ones they'll only be likely to change later
<shadeslayer> sitter: fixed
<sitter> どうも
<sitter> Riddell: so what do we do witht he missing dep http://kci.pangea.pub/job/wily_stable_oxygen/21/parsed_console/job/wily_stable_oxygen/21/parsed_console/log_content.html#WARNING1
<sitter> ignore or fix?
<Riddell> KCI-W :: Missing Dep: KDE4Workspace (required version >= 4.9.80)  that doesn't exist any more does it?
<sitter> Riddell: you killed it
<sitter> apparently upstream thinks it should exist?
<sitter> actually
<sitter> Riddell: this needs taking upstraem
<Riddell> right
<sitter> kde-workspace is EOL this month
<sitter> so it makes no sense to look for it in oxygen 5.4
<sitter> Riddell: I am throwing together a quick mail
<snele> still no dolphin 15.08 update for wily, but for exmp i got gwenview 15.08 update yesterday. where is dolphin update? i want to test it :)
<sitter> Riddell: kgapi needs packaging. currently it is a full source repo. shoudl we fork the repo?
<Riddell> sitter: yeah do it
<sitter> what name?
<sitter> could just make a kubuntu folder maybe?
<sitter> i.e. kde-extras/libkgapi becomes kubuntu/libkgapi?
<Riddell> hmm inelegant but I guess so is forking an existing repo
<Riddell> so sure
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
 * Riddell uploads marble
<BluesKaj> feature freeze tomorrow, then it'll be a good day to do other things
<Riddell> snele: dolphin passed new now
<sitter> Riddell: if you have time revu needed for port http://anonscm.debian.org/cgit/pkg-kde/kubuntu/libkgapi.git/log/?h=kubuntu_unstable
<sebas> Riddell: are there 5.4 beta packages for 15.04?
<Riddell> sebas: I'm afraid not
<sebas> there will be backports once it's stable I suppose?
<Riddell> sebas: scarlett seems to do backports readily, she just happens to be away this week
<sebas> ok, no worries ... was just wondering if I could already upgrade my desktop with packages
<sitter> transition for kgapi seems clearly only kdepim rdeps
<sitter> same for libkolab(xml)
<sitter> Riddell: please fix ktnef stable, ktnef unstable, kontactinterface stable, kontactinterface unstable, kmime stable, kmime unstable, kldap unstable, kldap stable, kholidays stable, kholidays unstable
<sitter> Riddell: please also fix kdebugsettings stable and unstable
<sitter> Riddell: please also fix gpgmepp stable and unstable
<soee> when can we expect this to be fixed: libstreamanalyzer0 : Depends: libclucene-core1 (>= 2.3.3.4) but it is not installable ? :)
<sitter> at some point between now and release
<soee> :-(
<sitter> Riddell: please also fix kpimtextedit unstable and stable, kcontacts unstable and stable, kcalcore unstable and stable
<Riddell> sitter: gotcha, some of these will have to keep their epoch alas
<sitter> also kmbox 
<clivejo> hummm
<clivejo> anyone running Kontact 15.07.90 in wily?
 * Riddell pushes lots to git packaging
<clivejo> Riddell: anything I can work on?
<Riddell> clivejo: there is applications 15.08 final
<Riddell> clivejo: that involves using the kubuntu-automation scripts to upload them to the PPA
<Riddell> clivejo: you could give that a try on the ec2 I have set up for ovidiu-florin and ahoneybun but which they don't seem to have used
<ahoneybun> we used it
<Riddell> ahoneybun: then you didn't tell me if I could shut it off :)
<Riddell> clivejo: ssh ubuntu@ec2-54-159-220-46.compute-1.amazonaws.com
<ahoneybun> I did
<clivejo> poor credit card
<Riddell> ahoneybun: I didn't hear you
<clivejo> Riddell: I have to go for an hour or so
<clivejo> you be about later?
<clivejo> with the freeze tomorrow, will 15.08 make it in?
<Riddell> clivejo: maybe, I'm not sure what my plans are
<Riddell> clivejo: yes, it's got no new features
<Riddell> only new features are the issue
<clivejo> hope this kontact bug is fixed
<clivejo> well two are fixed
<clivejo> both are annoying
<ovidiu-florin> ahoneybun: I've tested digikam
<ovidiu-florin> it works awesome
<ovidiu-florin> it's faaaaaaar more fluid and snappy than before
<ahoneybun> sweet
 * clivejo cheers and yodels
<ovidiu-florin> If it get's promoted to an official ppa, please let me know
<ovidiu-florin> or if you want to delete the ppa from your account
<ovidiu-florin> I'm going to keep using it from your ppa until then
<ahoneybun> it'll be on the backports PPA
<ahoneybun> once it gets more QA
<ovidiu-florin> + they've added a few more extreeeemly usefull buttons :D
<ahoneybun> I'll keep it up for you
<ovidiu-florin> thank you
 * ovidiu-florin >:D< ahoneybun
<ahoneybun> I mean LP is hosting lol
<ovidiu-florin> ahoneybun: yes, but your account has a limit AFAIK
<ahoneybun> of course
<clivejo> and digikam is big :/
<ovidiu-florin> https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=350930 is solved
<ubottu> KDE bug 350930 in general "UI freeze when importing to remote sotrage" [Crash,Resolved: fixed]
<TJ-> LP PPA limits can be increased; you just have to request it
<mamarley> Also, size limits are not respected when copying packages between PPAs.
<clivejo> nope
<[Relic]> Wow, that is truely sad.  Not one person seems to even have the slightest clue if sessions save and restore properly in 15.04.  Since 14.10 only had a 9month cycle would be great to know.  Are that few people using 15.x that no one knows if open applications show up on the assigned virtual desktops when starting or restarting the system after a shutdown or reboot?
<clivejo> [Relic]: this is the devel channel, which is development of Wily 15.10
<clivejo> have you tried asking in the #kubuntu channel
<yofel> [Relic]: FWIW, dolphin and quassel restore fine in plasma5 on 15.04 with backports here. Haven't tried other applications, and I only have them on desktop1
#kubuntu-devel 2015-08-20
<lordievader> Good morning.
<sitter> Riddell: did you fix konsole yet?
<sitter> and purpose
<sitter> Riddell: did you get a chance to review libkgapi?
<sitter> Riddell: please fix rocs
 * Riddell makes it sew
<clivejo> Riddell: have you time today to teach me about automation
<Riddell> clivejo: yeah should do
<Riddell> although I realise it needs push power to git so I guess that last step needs to be done by me
<Riddell> clivejo: did you get an alioth account?
<clivejo> no, apparently Ill need a sponsor
<Riddell> clivejo: well I'm happy to do that, what do I need to do?
<clivejo> Ive no idea
<Riddell> clivejo: how far did you get?
<clivejo> I need to have a sustained input into debian
<Riddell> um, you do via us
<Riddell> clivejo: so do I need to fill in a form or e-mail someone or ping someone on irc?
<clivejo> I cant find a form anywhere
<Riddell> hmm I'll put it on my todo list to look into
<clivejo> Existing Debian Developers acting as sponsors can integrate your work into the project. It is generally best to try and find a developer who is working in the same area as you and has an interest in what you have done.
<Riddell> then maybe it needs to be someone like ScottK
<Riddell> hmm wait is that for an alioth account?
<clivejo>  After you have contributed for some time and are sure about your involvement in the Debian project, you can join Debian in a more official role.
<clivejo> well I assume I need to be a Debian Maintainer (DM)
<Riddell> shouldn't do
<Riddell> just a guest account on alioth
<clivejo> I dunno, can make head nor tail of the instructions
<Riddell> just fill in this form? https://alioth.debian.org/account/register.php
<clivejo> ah got it
<clivejo> clivejo-guest
<Riddell> clivejo: yay, now I think we just need to ping someone on #debian-qt-kde channel on irc.debian.net please join that
<clivejo> https://alioth.debian.org/projects/pkg-kde/
<clivejo> there is a join link
<Riddell> clivejo: ok try that
<clivejo> They want to know why
<Riddell> clivejo: to work on kubuntu packaging branches
<clivejo> I have a feeling "Cause I want to" wont cut it 
<Riddell> "how dare you question me! don't you know who I am?!"
 * bshah gives last line to phoronix editor.. :p
<clivejo> they dont!
<clivejo> I'm a nobody!
<Riddell> the standard response is "there's somebody here who doesn't know who he is"
<clivejo> my request has been submitted
<clivejo> and we wait :)
<Riddell> sitter: I pushed some fixes to libkgpi, 5.0.0 is out, shall I upload to wily?
<sitter> Riddell: I see no fixes
<Riddell> sitter: hmm git confusing me, I pushed something
<sitter> Riddell: copyright change looks wrong
<sitter> otherwise LGTM
<Riddell> sitter: fixed
<Riddell> sitter: shall I upload to wily?
<sitter> yeah
<sitter> was planning on doing that once you said you reviewed it :P
<Riddell> uploaded!
<sitter> ++
<clivejo> Riddell: would you have a look at/review plasma-widget-awesome-widgets in my PPA
<clivejo> looking for feedback
<Riddell> clivejo: now there's a widget that can say "don't you know who I am"
 * Riddell requests clivejo's alioth name gets renamed to clivejo-awesome
<clivejo> LOL
<clivejo> how are you still a guest?
<clivejo> dont they know who you are?!?
<Riddell> sitter: how come there's a kubuntu_unstable_utopic branch in konsole? are there backport for utopic?
<Riddell> clivejo: I'm a nobody in debian, I didn't even wear a debian kilt in this photo https://c2.staticflickr.com/2/1380/591734159_0181177ddc_b.jpg
<sitter> Riddell: when a repo cannot be CI'd using the generic branch a series branch is created which holds additional changes to make the CI fly on this particular series
<sitter> for konsole in utopic that was redirection magic to prevent breaking the konsole4 kpart without having to do a dependency transition in the CI ppa
<clivejo> is that you on the left,second one in?
<ScottK> clivejo: everyone who isn't a Debian Developer is -guest.
<Riddell> clivejo: well spotted :)
<Riddell> sitter: fixes pushed for purpose, konsole, rocs
<Riddell> clivejo: want to look at the applications upload?
 * sitter is still not sure whether to CI libkolab
<clivejo> was just about to pop out for lunch
<Riddell> let's lunch then
<clivejo> but the stink is mighty!
<sitter> Riddell: I am not sure letting bugs sit untriaged for eons and then closing them telling people to sod off to another bug tracker is sending the right message :S
<Riddell> we should find a maintainer then I guess 
<sitter> ah yeah
<sitter> Riddell: you mean like the 600 odd packages that get bug reports but never any reply?
<sitter> I always do wonder why no one maintains these kubuntu packages
<soee> Riddell: ping me when you have 3 min for priv talk
<clivejo> Riddell: Im free when you are
<soee> hehe, looks like hes most wanted atm -.-
<clivejo> I wanted him first :P
<Riddell> soee: hmm?
<Riddell> clivejo: ssh ubuntu@ec2-54-159-220-46.compute-1.amazonaws.com:
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<clivejo> Riddell: Im there
<Riddell> clivejo: groovy, checkout kubuntu-automation scripts
<clivejo> where should I work from?
<clivejo> didnt you say something about working in /mnt?
<Riddell> clivejo: lp:~kubuntu-packagers/+junk/kubuntu-automation
<Riddell> bzr
<Riddell> yes I just cd'ed into mnt
<Riddell> clivejo: what's in README?
<Riddell> clivejo: these scripts are not a shining example of software engineering, they're messy and flakey I'm afraid
<Riddell> ok I clicked the pause on kci
<Riddell> clivejo: so I think what's needed is to run that staging-upload line
<Riddell> as adapted for applications 15.08.0
<Riddell> oh we probably need gbp installed
<clivejo> is this EC already configured?
<Riddell> and export PATH=`pwd`:$PATH
<Riddell> clivejo: not really
<BluesKaj> yeah dolpin is fianlly using frameworks and qt5 and fianlly uses the colours I assigned for kde apps in system settings
<soee> :D
<BluesKaj> yay rather 
<clivejo> Riddell: 5.3.95 ?
<Riddell> nope...
<soee> BluesKaj: and what do you think about Plasma 5.4 ?
<BluesKaj> errfinally even :-)
<Riddell> clivejo: applications 15.08.0 http://download.kde.org/stable/applications/15.08.0/src/
<clivejo> Im confused
<Riddell> clivejo: we're not packaging plasma
<BluesKaj> soee: so far so good, altho X crashed a few mins ago I recovered from the VT
<Riddell> clivejo: we're packaging Applications
<clivejo> ah thats better
<clivejo> whats this about pausing jenkins?
<Riddell> clivejo: the script will add a new changelog entry to all the items which will tricker them in the continuous integration system, so I've paused it as there's no need to rebuild it all there
<BluesKaj> soee:  altho system settings is still using frameworks and qt4, since it's look and colours havent changed from the 4 defaults
<Riddell> clivejo: so go with the staging- script
<clivejo> did I break it by trying frameworks?
<clivejo> hows that?
<soee> BluesKaj: well i can't confirm this as i doubt i have fill 5.4 because of dependency problems i Wily
<soee> *full
<BluesKaj> yeah it looks partial to me
<clivejo> Riddell: will you check that command before I run it?
<soee> BluesKaj: but hey, i think today final 5.4 tars should be released :)
<clivejo> -t ~/src/applications?
<soee> so maybe next week wi will land in Wily
<Riddell> clivejo: make sure the -t directory exists, change to mnt/ I guess
<Riddell> 5.4 tars are being made on my laptop now
<BluesKaj> soee:  ok good, looking forward to it
<lordievader> soee: Do you have some staging/beta ppa enabled?
<soee> lordievader: nope
<lordievader> soee: Did you at any point?
<soee> i do not use such here @ work
<soee> lordievader: i doubt since i reinstalled whole system some time ago -> Vivid and last week moved to Wily
<lordievader> soee: You are running Wily in production?
<Riddell> install python-future
<clivejo> going well :/
<soee> lordievader: sure!
<lordievader> soee: Ugh, why do people do this?
<soee> lordievader: don't get me wrong but it so boring when all works just fine .. :(
<soee> i found it the easies way to learn new stuff - when something breaks :)
<lordievader> My philosophy is quite simple, for work you need dependable tools. At home you might have a machine that you don't need everyday, install development os'es on there.
<lordievader> soee: Anyhow, could you join #kubuntu or #ubuntu+1, perhaps I can help you with your dependency problem.
<soee> lordievader: i'm on them
<clivejo> Riddell: who puts the source on depot?
<Riddell> clivejo: the release dude which for Applications is usually tsdgeos or someone who volunteers to help
<Riddell> clivejo: for Plasma it's me, and I'm running the scripts to make those tars not for 5.4
<clivejo> http://download.kde.org/stable/applications/15.08.0/src/
<Riddell> for frameworks it's david faure
<clivejo> why is it failing?
<clivejo> is depot different?
<Riddell> clivejo: version number is wrong in that command
<Riddell> should be 15.08.0
<clivejo> duh
<Riddell> hmnm
<clivejo> hold on speedy
<clivejo> what did you do there
<Riddell> clivejo: I just set up ssh to use the right username
<Riddell> clivejo: try the script again now
<clivejo> so I have to download it all to my local PC?
<clivejo> stage it there
<clivejo> did I mention my internet sucks!?
<clivejo> debuild is failing
<clivejo> exit code 29
<clivejo> oh its the signing
<clivejo> this should work on my own local account
<Riddell> clivejo: you don't have to download it all with a handy ec2
<Riddell> ah I see a problem
<clivejo> but doesnt this cost you money
<clivejo> wont it need my key?
<Riddell> clivejo: yes although I'll claim it off kubuntu or ubuntu funds when I get round to it
<Riddell> clivejo: it'll fail to sign it and then either you or me can do a mass signing at the end
<clivejo> can this not be automated further
<clivejo> like on a separte machine?
<Riddell> clivejo: hope so!
<clivejo> Riddell: would a free tier AWS not save you the money?
<Riddell> clivejo: I don't think I get free ones as my account is over a year old
<sitter> more acccounts
<Riddell> need more credit cards, how many bank accounts do you think I have?
<clivejo> loads!
<clivejo> we could have an array of fre servers on your credit cards!
<clivejo> put LP to shame!
<sitter> Riddell: move to the US, I am under the impression people there have more than one credit card
<mamarley> Many people here are up to their eyeballs in creditcard debt.
<sitter> Riddell: ^ 
<sitter> get yourself some debt going :P
<Riddell> it's a foolproof plan, you could base a country's economy on it
<mamarley> Haha, MURICA!
<sitter> badumtss
<sitter> you locked me out of my own CI :'<
<Riddell> huh?
<sitter> it wasn't done reintegrating the epoch change I think
<sitter> anywho
<sitter> Riddell: I think you broke okteta with some merge, I am not sure I mentioned that yet
<Riddell> that sounds not unlike okteta, I'll take a look sitter
<clivejo> Riddell: so this method just processes a source tree and ignores the watch files?
<Riddell> I forget, you'd need to read the script
<clivejo> bedtime reading me thinks
<clivejo> Riddell: how long does this staging process usually take?
<Riddell> clivejo: dunno I've only done it once before for Applications
<Riddell> there's a lot of them
<Riddell> that script could do with being threaded
<mparillo> Did Dolphin on Wily just get upgraded? I can invoke it by krunner, but not by the Application Launcher. I will be trying a fresh install on the Beta candidate, so maybe this is not a user bug.
<clivejo> the launcher .desktop has changed path
<clivejo> same with kdepim
<clivejo> remove them from your favourites and search for it in applications
<yofel> regarding the script: remember that it's not fully automatic. It tries to generate everything, but if the source package doesn't build (patch failure, ...) it'll put stuff in manual/ and you'll have to fix it
<yofel> clivejo: and the package list is read from static files in the automation repository
<yofel> there is a script in there to list stuff from depot if you need to refresh the list
<clivejo> yofel: did you run that script to update all the watch files?
<yofel> no
<yofel> maybe I'll have time to look at that over the weekend
<mparillo> clivejo: Thank you. That worked. So it sounds as if that would not happen on a fresh install.
<clivejo> mparillo: it does
<clivejo> Im not sure where the favourite links are configured
<clivejo> but with porting to KF5 some of the *.desktop files are moving
<clivejo> the default favourite links must be hard coded somewhere
<clivejo> Riddell: would you know where the default favourite links in Kicker are ?
<Riddell> clivejo: kicker or kickoff?
<Riddell> kickoff has them hard coded last I looked
<clivejo> the kmenu?
<Riddell> the default menu is kickoff
<clivejo> sorry kickoff then
<clivejo> does it need to be reported as a bug?
<Riddell> clivejo: what's missing?
<clivejo> seems to be just dolphin and kdepim affected at the moment
<sitter> Riddell: the desktop file stuff I told d_ed about but didn't file a bug because lazy
<Riddell> clivejo: ah right, yes that should be a bug please
<Riddell> give me the number and I'll add it to errata
<sitter> actually the problem is of slighly bigger scope anway. with pretty much all desktop file names changing to appstream format favorites will keep on breaking
<clivejo> do Kubuntu not customise the default favourite aps?
<sitter> no
<sitter> or maybe, can't remember if that was ported
<clivejo> someone mentioned applying a script
<sitter> at any rate the problem is not just defaults
<sitter> it is all of them
<sitter> they are identified in kickoffrc by their file name
<sitter> as they change the file name the link breaks
<clivejo> maybe we are talking about different bug?
<sitter> and all of them are in the process of changing their file name at least when getting ported to kf5 (and that is just considering kde ones, third party ones also need to change to appstream eventually)
<sitter> so as they change name kickoffrc doesnt' find them anymore and BAM broken fav
<clivejo> oh, you keep in the case of an upgraded system?
<sitter> clivejo: nope, it's the same bug on paper it's just that defaults are also broken which doesn't help the case :P
<clivejo> you mean?
<sitter> clivejo: yep
<clivejo> I see :)
<sitter> maybe they should be considered separate
<sitter> I guess they are
<sitter> and yet they are related
<sitter> so
<sitter> bug 1: present defaults reference old names for things (such as kdepim apps)
<ubottu> bug 1 in Ubuntu Malaysia LoCo Team "Microsoft has a majority market share" [Critical,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1
<sitter> ubottu: :@
<clivejo> so far dolphin and kdepim are the only ones broken for me
<sitter> bug numba two: kickoffrc cannot track desktop files when they change names thus breaking favs on upgrades
<clivejo> tested in a clean wily install and its the same there too
<sitter> yes
<clivejo> sitter: is there any way to make the kickoff menu bigger?
<sitter> and in an upgrade scenario you are running applications 14.12... you would have your dolphin and kdepim by deafult and additionally you added dragon player to favs. you now upgrade to applications 15.08 and all three of those changed name, now all three have broken links
<sitter> clivejo: not implemented yet I think
<clivejo> grrrr Kontact keeps crashing!
<clivejo> and I wanted to know what sitter is doing in randa
<sitter> I do not know yet. everything and nothing... as always in randa
<sitter> phonon5 is a thing that shoudl happen I have been told
<clivejo> plasma in the mountians
<sitter> also I really need to exchange CI experiences with sgclark
<sitter> also probably mobile stuff depending on where the sprinting goes
<clivejo> Riddell: staging finished
<clivejo> 13 moved to manual
<clivejo> what is git unclean mean?
<clivejo> what ya doin speedy?
<Riddell> I forget what git unclean means, you'd need to read the script to work it out, fixes welcome :)
<Riddell> clivejo: want to sign them and upload them?
<Riddell> from your local computer
<Riddell> scp ec2-54-159-220-46.compute-1.amazonaws.com:mnt/kubuntu-automation/package-name-lists/applications-wily .
<Riddell> then  for asdf in `cat applications-wily`; do echo ${asdf}; debsign -r mnt/src/applications/upload/${asdf}_15.08.0-0ubuntu1~ubuntu15.10~ppa1_source.changes; done
<clivejo> it was complaining about versions
<Riddell> I think, I haven't tested that
<clivejo> epoch maybe?
<Riddell> gosh I hope not, I did add all the no epoch packages to the list
<clivejo> marble was one in the list
<clivejo> is there a rush on these?
<clivejo> ie could I repeat this myself locall?
<Riddell> bother it has added the epoch
<Riddell> you could but why would you want to?
<clivejo> practice!
<Riddell> clivejo: oh you can practice on these plasma tars I'm about to upload
<clivejo> can you sign them?
<yofel> IIRC git unclean means that the VCS is behind the archive
<yofel> e.g. git HEAD says 4:5.9-0ubuntu3, the archive has 4:5.9-0ubuntu5
<clivejo> yofel: how do I fix them?
<Riddell> clivejo: all packages signed, you can now upload to the staging ppa
<Riddell> clivejo: keep it as unreleased in changelog in git
<Riddell> until we want to upload to ubuntu archive
<clivejo> like that?
<Riddell> clivejo: lovely
<Riddell> clivejo: oh no
<Riddell> clivejo: ubuntu1
<clivejo> so I need to do a debcommit?
<clivejo> then git-build?
<clivejo> Riddell: do you want to sign and push them from here?
<Riddell> clivejo: yeah, or you can sign
<Riddell> clivejo: is it flashing for you on the .orig tar name when you do an ls?
<Riddell> clivejo: you can start by uploading all the ones in upload/
<clivejo> I cant get the remote signing to work :(
<Riddell> clivejo: I did all the ones in upload
<clivejo> yes its flashing
<Riddell> that is weird, and annoying
<clivejo> it was doing that with the previous one you did too
<clivejo> I assumed you did something
<Riddell> clivejo: so will you upload the ones in upload/ ?
<clivejo> to where?
<clivejo> thats not gonna wrong, I need a for loop?
<clivejo> work
<Riddell> clivejo:  ppa:kubuntu-ppa/staging-kdeapplications
<Riddell> clivejo: yes,  slap in a for loop
<clivejo> Riddell: any good?
<Riddell> clivejo: looking good
<Riddell> clivejo: ah the pesky signature check
<Riddell> clivejo: run it again with dput -u
<clivejo> grrrr
<soee> any thoughts: https://plus.google.com/+AaronDennis/posts/5Azjm5zdn9e ?
<clivejo> Riddell: all uploaded
<Riddell> clivejo: yay
<yofel> soee: $service is refusing to shut down until it hits the 90s kill timeout
<Riddell> clivejo: build status will appear here http://qa.kubuntu.co.uk/ppa-status/applications/
<soee> yofel: but this is something that we can fox on our side or it is related to his configuration etc ?
<clivejo> Riddell: when will they appear?
<clivejo> when they get slots on LP?
<yofel> can be anything unless we know exactly what's still running..
<soee> yofel: can i quote you in the reply or you want to answer him ?
<yofel> feel free to quote me
<clivejo> soee: I have experienced this a few times in wily, there was one night it didnt shut down fully at all
<soee> since the shutdown script is ficed i think i didn't experianced it
<soee> updates - current status in my Wily installation: http://paste.ubuntu.com/12136374/
<clivejo> Riddell: any idea why kde4libs is empty?
<yofel> soee: there is no shutdown script. systemd just asks all services to terminate. If one refuses to do that it will wait a while and then try harder to stop them
<soee> and it was systemd some time ago when shutdown was totaly broke in plasma ?
<yofel> Riddell: 15.08.10 status? ^^
<yofel> hm, why is the depwait parsing broken..
<yofel> soee: no, that's something in kde. He says he sees plymouth, meaning that the session quit fine, but some system service is hanging
<yofel> shutdown still likes to not work for me when quassel is running. For whatever reason..
<yofel> Sput: any remote idea why that could happen? ^
<soee> yofel: yes but i wasn't reffering to his issue when talking about shutdown script :)
<soee> i just wanted to say that all the problems related to shutdown i had in the past were gone after some fix was released
<yofel> if I quit quassel before telling plasma to quit it works, if quassel is running, plasma will quit but after that the logout aborts. If I then shutdown again from krunner it'll work
<soee> i called it shutdown script but maybe it isn't good name
<yofel> well yeah, since shutdown involves multiple layers
<clivejo> Riddell: what is going on with kdelibs?
<Riddell> clivejo: oh watch file is wrong
<Riddell> cos we have a different packagea name to upstream name
<clivejo> its wrong version!
<Riddell> change it in the watch file from kde4libs to kdelibs
<clivejo> now I didnt expect that to work!
<clivejo> why is that flashing?!?
<Riddell> no idea at all
<Riddell> http://qa.kubuntu.co.uk/ppa-status/applications/build_status_15.08.0_wily.html ta da
<clivejo> surprise surprise Marble is red
<yofel> ah, my qt4 stuff wasn't reverted
<yofel> I'll do that later, so you guys fix the rest
<Riddell> I'm out for the evening, thanks for helping clivejo!
<clivejo> my pleasure, just need to digest what I learned today!
<clivejo> Riddell: do you want to turn ec off for the night?
<allee> clivejo: maybe you can fix the 'broken fav' in kickof with an update.rc script.  for version >= 15.08.0 check if desktop files listes in favovites exists.  If not remove them.
<allee> clivejo: No idea how to add the new desktop filenames in a clean way.  At least the broken one are gone.
<allee> clivejo: Mhm, if one invalid favotites entry is found, one could read Favorites for /usr/share/applications ... kickoffrc and add all entries that  are not listed in the user favoirtes list.
<allee> clivejo: kickoff fav maybe even better fix: every pkg that changes desktop file add a updaterc script that check kickoffrc in Favorites and Recent and replaces the old desktop filepath with the new desktop filepath.     When one writes a helperscript an update rc script has to do is to run favfixhelper <oldpath> <newpath>
<allee> Mhmm, plasma-desktop-appletsrc: atleast  taskbar, icononly and panel  and desktop-bg needs also to be fixed.  Uhm that harder :-( e.g. icononly laucher config is stored as [Containments][13][Applets][14][Configuration][Launchers]  Items= file:///...  and that ignores AFAIU the possibility of several activities :-(
<clivejo> allee: I have no idea how to do this!
<allee> clivejo: Me too :-)  I check https://techbase.kde.org/Development/Tools/Using_kconf_update at the moment.  There are examples in https://techbase.kde.org/Development/Tools/Using_kconf_update/ 
 * allee ponders if perlscript like "s|\b$OLDPATH\b|\b$NEWPATH\b|g"  is good enough
<allee> oh KF5 examples are in /usr/share/kconf_update/ , kde4 in /usr/share/kde4/apps/kconf_update/
<ahoneybun> whats wrong with kdebugsettings?
<allee> clivejo: highway is calling. bb later
<clivejo> allee: ok, have fun
<clivejo> ahoneybun: what do you find wrong?
<ahoneybun> nothing
<ahoneybun> it is just red 
<ahoneybun> but LP has no error
<ahoneybun> s
<ahoneybun> https://launchpadlibrarian.net/214415428/buildlog_ubuntu-wily-amd64.kdebugsettings_4%3A15.07.90-0ubuntu1~ubuntu15.10~ppa1_BUILDING.txt.gz
<clivejo> where is it red?
<ahoneybun> http://qa.kubuntu.co.uk/ppa-status/applications/build_status_15.08.0_wily.html
 * ahoneybun grabs food
<ahoneybun> clivejo: you think Riddell turned off that ec2?
<clivejo> ahoneybun: we uploaded 15.08 stable apps today
<ahoneybun> all?
<clivejo> ahoneybun: we uploaded 15.08 stable apps today
<clivejo> http://qa.kubuntu.co.uk/ppa-status/applications/build_status_15.08.0_wily.html
<ahoneybun> I see that...
<clivejo> sorry, internet problems on my end
<clivejo> yofel: you about?
<yofel> now yes ^^
<clivejo> LOL
<yofel> ahoneybun: see the very first tiny line of the output on the script, that package is 15.07.90
<clivejo> for the last version of okteta I got sitter to apply a patch
<clivejo> http://anonscm.debian.org/cgit/pkg-kde/applications/okteta.git/commit/?h=kubuntu_wily_archive&id=6db5e94b0fe4f28458c2ed2f0b928b47abd34e2a
<yofel> yes?
<clivejo> now in 15.08 version the file is back in the original location!
<yofel> ...
<ahoneybun> yofel: wrong verison?
<clivejo> can the patch be reverted?
<yofel> ahoneybun: yep
<ahoneybun> well
<ahoneybun> that is a simple fix lol
<yofel> clivejo: sure, actually, you can just run "git revert 6db5e"
<clivejo> I mean on alioth?
<yofel> ah, you didn't get approved yet? Then I'll do it
<clivejo> the build error is cp: cannot stat 'debian/tmp/usr/share/oktetapart/oktetapartbrowserui.rc': No such file or directory
<clivejo> but its -- Installing: /«PKGBUILDDIR»/debian/tmp/usr/share/kxmlgui5/oktetapart/oktetapartbrowserui.rc
<yofel> huh, that's already reverted..
<clivejo> but why not in the kubuntu_wily_archive branch?
<yofel> oh, you need a revert revert...
<clivejo> yofel: what branch does the automation tools use?
<yofel> they commit to wily_archive
<yofel> I'll revert haralds revert
<clivejo> will that fix it?
<yofel> now wait a moment
<clivejo> the patch looks right
<clivejo> but for some reason the patch wasnt applied in the automated run?
<yofel> wait, something's wrong here
<yofel> Riddell: why?!? http://anonscm.debian.org/cgit/pkg-kde/applications/okteta.git/commit/?h=kubuntu_wily_archive&id=ff26a755c04084c7ac06f1fdaa3f123dbd81d23c
<yofel> clivejo: fixed..
<clivejo> will you restart LP please?
<clivejo> how do you do that BTW
<yofel> git-buildpackage-ppa -S; dput
<yofel> in this case, if you don't have to change anything LP offers a retry button
<clivejo> have I permission to dput to staging?
<yofel> only if you're a member of ~kubuntu-ppa in some way
<clivejo> Im Kubuntu Packagers and Yellow belt
<yofel> then not
<clivejo> so on the EC I was using Riddell's id?
<yofel> if he did the remote debsign, yes
<clivejo> he did
<clivejo> I couldnt get mine working
<clivejo> but I think Ive fixed that now
<clivejo> stupid ssh agent wasnt working proper
<yofel> gpg agent you mean
<yofel> I guess we could think about adding you to ninjas slowly, you roughly know what you're doing by now
<clivejo> some kind of agent
<clivejo> he/she was on strike
<yofel> heh
<clivejo> very roughly
<yofel> the reason why ~kubuntu-ppa is rather restricted is that you also get write access to the updates and backports ppa. i.e. you get root access to the machines of a not-so-tiny part of our userbase
<clivejo> that wouldnt be good if I was evil
<yofel> exactly ;)
<clivejo> yofel: did you restart okteta?
<yofel> it's already built
<clivejo> is the QA on http://qa.kubuntu.co.uk/ppa-status/applications/build_status_15.08.0_wily.html more strict?
<clivejo> only seems to be 7 lintian warnings on cantor to turn it red
<yofel> cantor is red because it's 15.07.90
<clivejo> oh yeah, its in the manual folder
<clivejo> but I thought Riddell and I fixed it
<yofel> well, if you did, nobody uploaded it
<clivejo> oh maybe he didnt sign it and dput
<yofel> it doesn't magically get put into the upload/ folder by itself
<clivejo> well it should ;)
<clivejo> we need more magic
<yofel> write a script for it :P
<yofel> where's the server? I can debsign if you want
<clivejo> are you on the ec access list?
<clivejo> ec2-54-159-220-46.compute-1.amazonaws.com
<clivejo> you helped ahoneybun didnt you?
<yofel> apperently yes
<yofel> okay..
<yofel> clivejo: do you have the end of the script output still?
<clivejo> which bit?
<yofel> the error summary at the end
<clivejo> not the whole of it
<yofel> meh, I need to make it write that into a file
<clivejo> just that cantor  kde4libs  gwenview  kde-baseapps  kde-l10n  kdepim  kdepimlibs  kdepim-runtime  libkexiv2  marble  okular  rocs  step couldnt be built and moved to manual
<yofel> why did that fail then..
<yofel> who the hell had the idea to make symlinks flash
<yofel> well, I can't find anything wrong here..
<yofel> clivejo: signed
<clivejo> I accidentally closed the session I was in
<yofel> well, just reconnect, that's why we use byobu
<clivejo> I thought Riddell was going to shut it down for the night
<clivejo> and typed "exit"
<yofel> oh, that's where the shell went I guess
<clivejo> yeah :(
<clivejo> we had setup the shell with path to automation scripts#
<clivejo> yofel: do you know why that is flashing?
<clivejo> did you dput?
<yofel> it's a symlink, but why it's flashing... dunno
<yofel> nope
<clivejo> yofel: that look ok?
<yofel> clivejo: yeü
<yofel> yep..
<yofel> now let me try something
<clivejo> go ahead
<clivejo> clever cookie
<yofel> nightmare stopped
<yofel> ok, cantor be building
<yofel> just so we know it's done
<yofel> ping me when you need another signature
<clivejo> I think we did this one
<clivejo> can you sign that please
<clivejo> I got up to kde4libs and got stuck
<yofel> signed
<clivejo> moved it up a directory?
<yofel> yep
<clivejo> this one confused the hell outta me
<clivejo> why is version only 4.14.11?
<yofel> because it's frozen at 4.14, only bugfix releases
<yofel> dunno why they kept that one version intact though...
<clivejo> how do you pattern match the watch file for http://download.kde.org/stable/applications/15.08.0/src/kdelibs-4.14.11.tar.xz ?
<clivejo> got too different versions?
<yofel> I think uscan doesn't care about the version, it looks for the first file that the path matches for
<clivejo> it doesnt care about the tar version?
<clivejo> or the directory with the version number?
<clivejo> I fixed the name
<yofel> actually, no idea, I can't remember when I last tried something like that..
<yofel> but yeah, uscan seems happy with your file
<clivejo> how do I commit that change to the watch file?
<yofel> wth
<clivejo> this one confused the hell outta me
<clivejo> I gave up
<yofel> oh wow, we haven't bothered with kdelibs for a while
<clivejo> 2004
<yofel> uhm, where did you guys get the source package from?
<clivejo> http://anonscm.debian.org/cgit/pkg-kde/applications/kde4libs.git/
<yofel> but.. oh wait, that's santa
<clivejo> 15.10?
<yofel> thanks..
<yofel> oh great, patches don't appy
<yofel> *apply
<clivejo> the patch has fuzz, dont you just hate fuzz on your patches
<yofel> it would be too easy otherwise
<yofel> *sigh*
<clivejo> yeah, this is where I got totally stuck
<clivejo> so whats the difference in push and push -a?
<clivejo> how did you do that!?!?
<yofel> -a = --all
<yofel> push just applies a single patch
<yofel> thankfully, we only had 2 patches with fuzz, nothing that needed by-hand fixing
<clivejo> so you just pushed them one at time?
<yofel> yep, the shell shows that, doesn't it :P
<clivejo> yeah
<clivejo> but I dont understand
<clivejo> when I push -a it came up with ton of errors
<yofel> it shouldn't have..
<yofel> only debuild will throw a rather large error
<clivejo> so if I encounter that problem again push them one by one
<clivejo> and do a refresh if I hit fuzz?
<yofel> yes
<clivejo> ah
<yofel> signed if you want to upload
<yofel>  oops
<yofel> my fault
<ahoneybun> clivejo: http://file.pizza/shrimp-cilantro-squid-squash
<clivejo> ahoneybun: ?!?
<ahoneybun> FilePizza
<ahoneybun> peer-to-peer file sharing
<yofel> interesting (the logo)
<ahoneybun> https://github.com/kern/filepizza
<clivejo> thanks, now I have craving for pizza
<ahoneybun> XD
<clivejo> yofel: can I run git-buildpackage-ppa here?
<yofel> yes
<clivejo> why is it picking up the wrong version?
<yofel> for whatever reason, this package aborted before the changelog was added..
<yofel> wait
<yofel> why is that unreleased o.O
 * clivejo shrugs
<yofel> well, go ahead and fix the changelog by hand
<yofel> and stop using dch -i, just dch is enough
<yofel> and no, that has to say UNRELEASED
<clivejo> what is the -i flag for?
<yofel> fix the missing space before your name above
<yofel> -i means --increment, which is why it said ubuntu2. In the OLD dch mode, it would always make a new changelog entry with that
<clivejo> oh
<yofel> in the current one it just force-bumps the version. Adding a new entry only depends on UNRELEASED or not
<clivejo> is that ok?
<yofel> yep
<clivejo> rm the build area?
<yofel> meh, that stupid gbp still can't handle that
<yofel> ...what?
<yofel> oh
<yofel> there we go
<clivejo> is that pushing the changes back to alioth?
<yofel> yes
<clivejo> as Riddell?
<yofel> yep ^^
<clivejo> I cant do that until I get an account?
<yofel> no... but you can impersonate him in the meanwhile
<clivejo> can I dput it?
<yofel> just don't push somewhere other than kubuntu_wily_archive
<yofel> yes
<yofel> and I'll have to leave for today, good luck at fixing the rest. Maybe someone else can sign
<clivejo> might leave it
<clivejo> getting tired
<clivejo> dont want to do anything silly
<clivejo> thanks yofel :)
<clivejo> ahoneybun: what is the icon for?
<snele> search in dolphin doesn't work if file search (indexing/baloo) is disabled
<snele> http://www.dodaj.rs/?b/mE/vvY7cxp/snapshot1.png
<snele> i found one bug report and it says "resolved downstream"
<snele> https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=339866
<ubottu> KDE bug 339866 in search "Dolphin search displays "Invalid protocol" error." [Normal,Resolved: downstream]
<snele> this happens in wily
<snele> can anyone confirm this (or mine system is broken)?
#kubuntu-devel 2015-08-21
<lordievader> Good morning.
<soee> good morning
<sitter> Riddell: kmbox still fails to upload to unstable https://launchpadlibrarian.net/215193259/upload_7823728_log.txt
<sitter> Riddell: unstable kcontacts_15.08.0+git20150821.0830+15.10-0.dsc: Version older than that in the archive. 15.08.0+git20150821.0830+15.10-0 <= 4:15.07.90+git20150820.0806+15.10-0
<sitter> in unstable kamoso_3.0.0~rc1+git20150820.0210+15.04-0.dsc: Version older than that in the archive. 3.0.0~rc1+git20150820.0210+15.04-0 <= 3.0.0+git20150804.1622+15.04-0
<Riddell> sitter: hmm ok, removing
<soee> shouldnt teh final Plasma 5.4 be released yesterday ?
<Riddell> soee: I sent tars to packagers, release is on tuesday
<clivejo> Riddell: it on depot?
<Riddell> clivejo: yep :)
<soee> ah im always confused with tars release and official 
<clivejo> are you staging it?
<Riddell> most release people call tar day tag day but the git tags aren't pushed until tuesday, it's slightly confusing either way
<Riddell> clivejo: nope, the task is open :)
<Riddell> clivejo: I don't suppose you got a response from debian-qt-kde team?
<clivejo> got the last few manual apps to fix
<clivejo> yofel helped me with few last night
<clivejo> the patches on kde4lib stumped me
<clivejo> you time today to get the last few sorted?
<Riddell> clivejo: do you know if he put them into debian git?
<Riddell> yeah I should do, just make sure we coordinate so we don't overlap
<clivejo> I think so
<clivejo> what are you working on at the minute?
<Riddell> I'm compiling libkgapi and looking at my gsoc student's patch so unrelated
 * clivejo hops on to EC
<clivejo> Riddell: no word from debain git
<clivejo> Riddell: is this the packaging for kde-l10n - http://anonscm.debian.org/cgit/pkg-kde/kde-sc/kde-l10n.git/
<Riddell> clivejo: that's rather special in the way it's done, this page says how https://community.kde.org/Kubuntu/Packaging/L10nOperatorGuide
<clivejo> LOL  it is better to push and revert than not push at all! 
<sitter> Riddell: btw it looked as though for example kdepim-runtime was not merged from stable 
<sitter> also it was lacking a changelog entry in general I think
<BluesKaj> 'Morning folks
<Mamarok> shadeslayer: this one is for you: http://www.wimp.com/instrument-brain/
<Riddell> clivejo: yay you have debian access!
<clivejo> news to me
<clivejo> dont I get an email or something?1
<Riddell> clivejo: dunno, you may want to join #debian-qt-kde on oftc
<shadeslayer> Mamarok: neat stuff, I play because I needed a disconnect :P
<clivejo> I cant, keeps forwarding me
<clivejo> 470 #debian-qt-kde ##debian-qt-kde Forwarding to another channel
<Riddell> asking..
<clivejo> how do I ask if I cant get into the channel?
<clivejo> oh you are asking
<Riddell> yep
<Riddell> <lisandro> that happens when you try on freenode iirc
<Riddell> <themill> wrong network
<Riddell> <themill> (channel forwarding doesn't exist on oftc)
<Riddell> clivejo: so make sure to join OFTC and join on that network
<lisandro> irc.oftc.net iirc (or even irc.debian.org )
<clivejo> ah
<clivejo> can I use alias?
<Riddell> clivejo: how do you mean?
<yofel> name alias, see oftc
<clivejo> got it sorted thanks
<Riddell> clivejo: dunno I'm not on it yet
<Riddell> I'm looking at update_excuses
<Riddell> and wondering what to do about kdenlive not compiling on arm https://launchpadlibrarian.net/214829299/buildlog_ubuntu-wily-armhf.kdenlive_4%3A15.07.90-0ubuntu1_BUILDING.txt.gz
<Riddell> do I just make it not compile on arm?
<yofel> again?
<yofel> wait
<yofel> /usr/lib/arm-linux-gnueabihf/mesa-egl/libGLESv2.so.2: error adding symbols: DSO missing from command line
<yofel> sounds like missing -lGLESv2 or so
<clivejo> Im going to need help with kde-l10n, its double dutch to me
<Riddell> clivejo: where are you at?
<clivejo> reading the "guide" you sent me
<yofel> should be only adding a changelog and running 2 scripts
<yofel> we could also try to migrate to the debian source, which is one of those bazillion-tarballs-in-one-source-package things
<Riddell> clivejo: run dch and add a new changelog
<Riddell> clivejo: setting release to wily
<clivejo> hows that?
<Riddell> clivejo: lovely
<clivejo> my internet is driving me crazy
<clivejo> do I need to push that change back to debian git?
<yofel> no, just to launchpad
<Riddell> bzr diff  then bzr commit
<clivejo> What do I put as commit message?
<Riddell> clivejo: that'll do
<clivejo> Riddell: what next? run the scripts
<Riddell> clivejo: you got it
<clivejo> Riddell: is access to the EC slow today?
<Riddell> clivejo: I don't think so
<Riddell> not for me
<clivejo> its taking 5-50seconds for what I type to appear
<clivejo> but only on the ec
<Riddell> erk
<Riddell> no that's not the case for me
<clivejo> gonna try relogging
<clivejo> Riddell: BOLERPLATE NEEDS GENREICIFICATION 
<yofel> ignore that, that's just harald reminding everyone since years ago that this would be a good idea
<clivejo> what has it done?
<yofel> actually, where was that from again?
<clivejo> https://code.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/kde-l10n-common
<soee> uh oh, with all those dependency problems i was able to update some pacages and have this Application Dashboard now :)
<clivejo> soee: the full screen kickoff thingie?
<soee> yes
<clivejo> what package is it?
<soee> i have installed: plasma-dataengines-addons
<soee> it isntalled also: kdeplasma-addons-data kwin-addons libscim8v5 plasma-runners-addons plasma-wallpapers-addons plasma-widget-kimpanel plasma-widgets-addons
<clivejo> apparently I have that package
<clivejo> how do you enable it?
<soee> clivejo: it is available as an alternative 
<soee> or add it as widget 
<soee> its called Application Dashboard
<clivejo> so it is!
<clivejo> that wasnt there last time I looked!
<soee> ;)
<clivejo> its displaying on the wrong screen though
<soee> oh i'm on laptop so can't est it on multiple screens
<soee> clivejo: but maybe worth writring bug report
<clivejo> mightnt be a bug
<clivejo> seems to follow where my last active window was
<soee> [16:29] <d_ed> soee: there's one reported, yes
<soee> clivejo: join #plasma
<Riddell> clivejo: I pushed the change, go ahead with running the script
<clivejo> Riddell: what was wrong?
<Riddell> clivejo: I just ran bzr push
<clivejo> ok
<Riddell> clivejo: with bzr you can either checkout in which case a bzr commit will sent it to the server (like svn) or you can branch in which case you need an additional bzr push (like git)
<clivejo> so I branched it?
<Riddell> I guess so
<clivejo> wow german is a big file
<Riddell> lots of germans use kde :)
<Riddell> and you know german, they like their long words
<soee> 15.08.0 apps wont be released for Wily ? we have to wait for 15.08.10 ?
<Riddell> ignore that, my typo
<clivejo> soee: http://qa.kubuntu.co.uk/ppa-status/applications/build_status_15.08.0_wily.html
<clivejo> Riddell: bzr: ERROR: The build failed.
<clivejo> lots of errors in that script
<yofel> bzr?
<Riddell> dpkg-checkbuilddeps: Unmet build dependencies: extra-cmake-modules kdoctools-dev libkf5i│···················································································
<Riddell> 18n-dev qttools5-dev qttools5-dev-tools
<Riddell> clivejo: try installing them I guess
<clivejo> Riddell: E: Unable to locate package 18n-dev
<Riddell> well obviously fix my copy and paste :)
<clivejo> this is too slow
<clivejo> I cant use it properly today
<Riddell> bother slow internets
<yofel> wait, why is that script calling dpkg-buildpackage -S?
<clivejo> sorry, I cant handle this
<yofel> I'm trying something
<clivejo> Im just seeing flashes on the screen
<yofel> weird, you're using konsole and bash?
<clivejo> random nonsense
<Riddell> clivejo: I see the script running good here
<yofel> that was me ^^
<yofel> but yeah, here it works fine as well
<yofel> actually, let me try konsole5
<clivejo> I can see it downloading stuff
<yofel> yeah, konsole5 is fine too
<clivejo> but if there is too much scrolling it just goes to random characters
<clivejo> why is sed failing?
<yofel> IIRC because not all packages have all files it looks for
<yofel> anyway, someone commit the change I made later
<yofel> debuild != dpkg-buildpackage
<soee> what do you think: http://wstaw.org/m/2015/08/21/dashboard.png ?
<clivejo> looks good soee
<Riddell> clivejo: looking good, I'm signing
<clivejo> did it do it?
<Riddell> clivejo: still signing...
<clivejo> Riddell: could you commit yofel's change?
<Riddell> clivejo: where's that?
<clivejo> Im giving up for today
<Riddell> and can't yofel?
<clivejo> in the script
<Riddell> thanks for your help clivejo, have a restful friday :)
<yofel> I'm not in the shell anymore
<clivejo> not in great form today
<clivejo> and this internet is just the final straw
<Riddell> yes slow internets causes brain damage
<allee> clivejo: did you find the time to give kconf_updaet a try?
<clivejo> giving me a headache all right
<clivejo> allee: no sorry I didnt
<allee> clivejo: no problem!
<clivejo> allee: I think it needs to go upstream
<clivejo> Invited to a BBQ in the pouring rain.  I must be mad! 
<allee> clivejo: :-)
<yofel> those that frequently debug boot issues might find this interesting: https://summit.debconf.org/debconf15/meeting/305/your-systemd-tool-box-dissecting-and-debugging-boot-and-services/
<yofel> starts in 10min
<[Relic]> 2
<clivejo> Riddell: did you shutdown the EC?
<Riddell> clivejo: yeah I tidied the rest up and threw them into the staging ppa and shut it down
<clivejo> wow, wasnt expecting a reply!
<Riddell> various bits to be tidied at http://qa.kubuntu.co.uk/ppa-status/applications/build_status_15.08.0_wily.html
<Riddell> and now you have rights to do it all yourself if I'm not mistaken
<Riddell> you can commit to pkg-kde git
<clivejo> do I have permission to upload to staging?
<Riddell> and you can upload to staging-kdeapplications
<clivejo> what commands do I use to commit to pkg-kde git?
<yofel> git as usual, but with git.debian.org as server and your alioth username as username
<yofel> so, clivejo-guest or whatever
<Riddell> clivejo: I put this in my .gitconfig https://paste.kde.org/pvlajqivg
<yofel> hm fancy, I splitted that between .gitconfig and .ssh/config ^^
<Riddell> kubuntu-dev-tools has kgit in it which does the clone and checkout in 1 command so you start off using the right branch
<Riddell> don't update the changelog if you're just putting it in a ppa
<Riddell> instead use git-buildpackage-ppa -s X from kubuntu-automation
<Riddell> where is is the number you want to put in your ppa upload ~ppa2 or whatever
<Riddell> where X is the number you want to put in your ppa upload ~ppa2 or whatever
<Riddell> oh I also put this in ~/.bashrc    alias dputstagingapplications='dput ppa:kubuntu-ppa/staging-kdeapplications'
<Riddell> then I can do    dputstagingapplications foo.changes
<yofel> Riddell: hm, I don't see him having upload rights for kubuntu-ppa. If you're +1 I'll add him to ninjas
<Riddell> yofel: he's in ~kubuntu-packagers
<clivejo> Riddell: Ill use the full commands until Im bit more experienced
<Riddell> hmm that might not be enough
<yofel> it is not
<yofel> I'll add him
<Riddell> yofel: yes please add to ninjas
<clivejo> typing them out helps it sink in
<yofel> clivejo: you're now a ninja, and ofc. don't tell anybody, we don't exist ;P
<clivejo> do we have a secret handshake?
<Riddell> a secret ninja hug
<yofel> clivejo: you now also have access to the private ninja PPA, which we sometimes use for unreleased stuff. Apt setup is explained in the PPA description
<clivejo> Riddell: are you working on plasma?
<Riddell> clivejo: nope
<Riddell> still marshalling 15.07.90 through into wily
<yofel> clivejo: and as I said yesterday, be careful when uploading anything to the non-staging kubuntu ppa's
<Riddell> these powerpc builds are holding it up
<yofel> other than that, welcome :)
<clivejo> yofel: sure, and thanks for the trust :)
<clivejo> I dont intend doing anything without you guys saying so
<clivejo> but if I can help out and take the pressure off give me a shout
<clivejo> kalarmcal relies on kcalc by the looks of it, now thats been built a retry will probably solve it.  Can I do that now?
<yofel> yes
<yofel> just click on the architecture link, and you should see a retry button
<clivejo> would it not be helpful to open the links on the QA page in a new tab/window?
<yofel> probably, I always do that by hand so I never bothered to add that
<clivejo> menu click and open in new tab?
<yofel> middle-mouse-button-click, which is why I don't care
<yofel> or rather I have the flexibility to NOT open it in a new tab that way, but if you want to add that go ahead
<clivejo> just an observation
<clivejo> ah fiddle sticks
<clivejo> kcalccore has symbol issues
<clivejo> yet showing as yellow?
<clivejo> yofel Riddell : can you shed some light on why this error message is being displayed - https://paste.kde.org/papxbypr1
<yofel> o.O
<yofel> invalid syntax would be my first guess
<yofel> clivejo: new symbols are yellow, missing ones are red
<clivejo> yofel: how would i fix that?
<yofel> just run pkgkde-symbolshelper with the buildlogs as usual. As nothing is missing that's all you have to do
<yofel> as for that build log, uhm...
<clivejo> sorry I meant the syntax
<clivejo> thats part of the source
<Riddell> kde-baseapps looks like an upstream issue, maybe we need a newer cmake or something or maybe it's a mistake
<clivejo> would you write a patch to correct the mistake temp?
<clivejo> stupid Hash Sum mismatch!
#kubuntu-devel 2015-08-22
<Riddell> ooh ooh kdepim-runtime is compiled in wily!
<[Relic]> will automatic session saving (at shutdown/reboot) be working properly in 15.10?
<Riddell> hoorah, kdepim is now compiling (and failing but well baby steps)
<usaf> hello linux friends! have to say kubuntu 15.04 now has become impressive and i am thinking of switching from 14.04 to 15.04 :)
<ovidiu-florin> are 15.08 applications in the CI?
<soee> installing digikam wanted to remove kubuntu-desktop package, so i did it 
<soee> now kubuntu-desktop can't be installed because of applicaion dependencies problem i think :)
<clivejo> Riddell yofel or any other packager: Im having problems commiting to debian git
<yofel> clivejo: error message?
<clivejo> cant remember
<clivejo> it wouldnt work last night so I went to bed
<yofel> when did you add your ssh key to alioth?
 * clivejo hangs head in shame
<yofel> ^^
<clivejo> that would be the problem
<yofel> clivejo: also read https://wiki.debian.org/Alioth/SSH#I.27m_unable_to_Connect_via_SSH.2C_...
<clivejo> can I commit from git gui?
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<yofel> well, commit runs locally, so you can always do that with everything. Doesn't really help if you can't push
<clivejo> my head wasnt working last night
<clivejo> ok that will take up to an hour for the cron job to run
<clivejo> do I need to do anything locally to make it work?
<clivejo> also Riddell seems to have added an epoch since I cloned the package
<yofel> only make sure you're using the correct key and username.
<yofel> You can also just try to login to the server over ssh
<yofel> easier to debug
<clivejo> yofel: I can log in via ssh to alioth
<clivejo> but when I try a commit Im getting - fatal: remote error: access denied or repository not exported: /pkg-kde/applications/kcalcore.git
<yofel> git remote -v says what?
<clivejo> origin  git://anonscm.debian.org/pkg-kde/applications/kcalcore.git (fetch)
<clivejo> origin  git://anonscm.debian.org/pkg-kde/applications/kcalcore.git (push)
<yofel> anonscm is public read-only, run this:git remote set-url origin git+ssh://clivejo-guest@git.debian.org/git/pkg-kde/kde-applications/kcalcore.git
<yofel> then try git fetch and git push
<clivejo> does that erase my changes?
<clivejo> ie the symbols file?
<yofel> no, that just changes the url it tries to push to
<clivejo> hint: Updates were rejected because the tip of your current branch is behind
<yofel> doing something like git fetch; git reset --hard origin/kubuntu_wily_archive would wipe your changes if you ever want to do that :P
<clivejo> is this because of Riddell changes to epoch?
<yofel> wait, let me look at this
<yofel> kcalutils (4:15.07.90-0ubuntu2) wily; urgency=medium
<yofel>   * Launchpad requires an epoch
<yofel>  -- Jonathan Riddell <jriddell@ubuntu.com>  Wed, 19 Aug 2015 14:40:50 +0100
<yofel> what?
<yofel> Riddell: why?!?
<clivejo> why oh why
<yofel> clivejo: sigh, add the epoch, we're stuck with it now forever
<yofel> and remove it from the epoch whitelist, wherever that is
<clivejo> has it been sent to LP yet?
<yofel> yes, it's in wily release
<clivejo> :(
<clivejo> can I pull that change and merge it with my own ?
<yofel> yes you can
<clivejo> is there a special way so I ont overwrte my changes?
<yofel> git merge should figure that out itself. Worst case you'll have to manually fix the conflict
<clivejo> hummm
<clivejo> my first push into debian!
 * clivejo crosses fingers
<clivejo> oh dear, that looks wrong :(
<yofel> ?
<clivejo> the merge
<clivejo> got to go for a bit
<clivejo> yofel: is that ok?
<clivejo> how do I tigger a new build on LP?
<ovidiu-florin> are 15.08 applications in the CI?
<clivejo> ovidiu-florin: not sure
<ovidiu-florin> I don't see the latest kdenlive in neighter weekly, nor daily
<clivejo> http://kci.pangea.pub/
<clivejo> into in wily_stable and wily_unstable
<clivejo> also in the staging ppa - https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/ubuntu/staging-kdeapplications/+build/7821546
<clivejo> Riddell yofel : I have built kcalcore on my machine, can I jsut dput it from here?
<clivejo> or does it have to be submitted using automation?
<yofel> if you built it with git-buildpackage-ppa and it has the right version, go ahead
<clivejo> no, debuild and pbuilder
<yofel> well, if the version is right, and you've also committed your changes to git, go aheady
<yofel> -y
<clivejo> signfile kcalcore_15.08.0-0ubuntu1~ubuntu15.10~ppa3_source.changes
<yofel> I usually push people towards git-buildpackage-ppa as gbp forces you to commit before creating the package
<yofel> you still have to remember to push though once you're done ^^
<clivejo> used dch to set the package name
<yofel> g-b-p didn't work?
<clivejo> I didnt try it
<clivejo> I had the git package locally
<clivejo> use uscan to get the source
<yofel> well, as I said. As long as the end result is identical, and the change is in git, it doesn't matter
<clivejo> debuild -S and built it locally using pbuilder
<clivejo> just thought as I have the .changes file done alreadly I could dput that directly to LP
<clivejo> but Im still not sure on the KCI
<yofel> ah, g-b-p will do the uscan and debuild part for you 
<yofel> but yeah, go ahead and upload to the PPA
<clivejo> ok#
<yofel> just make sure your change is in git
<yofel> (without the version change)
<clivejo> all I touched in git was the symbols file and merged with Riddell epoch change
<clivejo> yofel: are you working on akonadi-search?
<yofel> no
<yofel> not working on anything right now
<clivejo> amd64 is building at the moment
<clivejo> oh, it was started 12 hours ago by Riddell
<clivejo> me thinks something wrong there!
<clivejo> https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/ubuntu/staging-kdeapplications/+build/7826727
<clivejo> whats going on there? 
<yofel> that page crashes :/
<clivejo> hummm LP is down for me now
<yofel> wgrant: hung up builder or are you guys upgrading something? ^
<clivejo> looks like both :/
<yofel> ah, back now
<yofel> looks like stuck chroot :/
<clivejo> can I cancel it and retry?
<yofel> try it, not like this will fix itself anyway
<clivejo> how long should I wait after a successful build before retrying a package which depends on it?
<clivejo> yofel: can you have a look at this - https://paste.kde.org/pglhbttfq
<clivejo> can I fix it?
<yofel> yes, anything that has "optional" at the start can be removed without checking
<soee> are you able to run/install yakuake in wily ?
<BluesKaj> soee:  yup
<soee> BluesKaj: and you have latest updates and no conflicts ?
<BluesKaj> soee:  so far so good yes
<soee> oO
<BluesKaj> but I'm on trusty atm, since I'm transferring about 100G worth of files to a backup computer 
<soee> :)
<clivejo> where do I need to put the command to add kubuntu_automation to my $PATH?
<clivejo> surely .bashrc?
<ahoneybun> yofel: feel like packaging kdenlive?
<yofel> clivejo: would be the best place usually
<yofel> ahoneybun: you mean like updating it?
<yofel> ahoneybun: also, looks like there's nothing left to do, it's green on the 15.08.0 page
<ahoneybun> making it for vivid
<ahoneybun> https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/ubuntu/staging-kdeapplications/+build/7821546
<yofel> did you try it yet?
<ahoneybun> nope
<ahoneybun> I a. need a ec2 b. to know what the hell you did with digikam
<ahoneybun> lol
<yofel> hm, ok, give me a bit
<ahoneybun> doesn't have to be today
<ahoneybun> just checking with you
<yofel> ahoneybun: we can do it now, I just need to a container up
<yofel> *to set
<yofel> which I had planned to do anyway at some point
<ahoneybun> cool thanks
<ovidiu-florin> yofel: can't this (package porting) be scripted?
<yofel> well, you'll have to ask sgclark how she works with git. kubuntu-automation has the old bash script that I used for kde4 backports
<yofel> should probably still work, but that ignores git
<yofel> ovidiu-florin: FWIW, for single package backports, there's also backportpackage from ubuntu-dev-tools
<yofel> but I don't know how to use that
<ScottK> backportpackage --help is reasonably verbose.
<yofel> ahoneybun: ubuntu@45.55.38.46
<ejat> yofel : can you help with bug 1487569
<ubottu> bug 1487569 in apt (Ubuntu) "a lot of packages need to be remove when execute apt-get dist-upgrade" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1487569
<yofel> ejat: that is certainly not a bug in apt, but rahter kde being somewhat broken in the dev release right now. You can try to add ppa:kubuntu-ppa/staging-kdeapplications and see if that helps
<yofel> some packages are there are still WIP though, so it might not 
<ejat> owh ... 
<ejat> let me try 
<ejat> brb
<yofel> ahoneybun: gotta run, I'll have some time later maybe
<soee> ejat: i think there is more broken than application
<ejat> owh ... adding as yofel suggested ... 
<snele> my wily install was totally broken. I did clean install today and everything works well
<ejat> soee & yofel : http://paste.ubuntu.com/12152420/
<soee> looks pretty safe
<ejat> soee: 72 to remove <-- can remove ? 
<soee> i think yes, but there are few packages held back
<soee> though this shouldn't have huge impact on system
<ejat> okie .. will proceed ... wish me luck :) 
<snele> yofel: how to access configure sources gui from konsole?
<ahoneybun> yofel: did you turn it off?
<clivejo> yofel: so I used git-buildpackage-ppa with kaccounts-integration, and it done its magic
<clivejo> but the version is wrong
<clivejo> it generated kaccounts-integration_15.08.0-0ubuntu1~ubuntu15.10~ppa1_source.changes
<clivejo> current version in PPA is 3, so I need it to generate PPA4?
<ahoneybun> LP will not take anything less I think clivejo
<clivejo> I know, but how to I make git-buildpackage-ppa bump up the PPA number
<ahoneybun> oh
<ahoneybun> man page?
<ahoneybun> clivejo: do you have a ec2?
<clivejo> its part of the automation
<clivejo> I have a free one
<ahoneybun> do you know how yofel backported digikam?
<clivejo> but its got Kolab on it at the moment
<ahoneybun> cool
<ahoneybun> not much free then
<ahoneybun> lol
<clivejo> its free as in doesnt cost me money
<ahoneybun> yea
<clivejo> do you have an amazon account?
<ahoneybun> I do
<clivejo> sign up for one and use it for practice - https://aws.amazon.com/free/
<clivejo> I think you can share images
<ahoneybun> I see
<ahoneybun> free for 1 year
<clivejo> yup
<ahoneybun> 750 hours a month
<ahoneybun> I'll do it later as I'm not home
<ovidiu-florin> Rick_Timmis: ping
<ovidiu-florin> Rick_Timmis: PING
<ovidiu-florin> Rick_Timmis: PPIINNGG!!
<clivejo> ahoneybun: is yofel gone for the day?
<clivejo> hi soee
<soee> hiho
<ahoneybun> no clue clivejo
<ejat> soee: just finished .. rebooting .. thanks for ya help 
<clivejo> ahoneybun: regarding packaging digikam in vivid, surely its a matter of making sure the dependancies exist in vivid and building it on a vivid base system 
<soee_> hmm it is impossible to creatw working USB with Wily using KDE USB Creator
<clivejo> soee_: why?
<BluesKaj> K3B also has a problem burning iso files on 15.04 and 15.10 
<BluesKaj> wodim works tho'
<clivejo> why does burning affect a USB?
<BluesKaj> just saying
<clivejo> BluesKaj: has that been reported upstream?
<soee_> Boot error 
<soee_> Operating system not found
<mparillo_> I have had problems myself using the USB creator. It looks good, but never boots. I use unetbootin (it is in the repositories), but I understand it has a problem with Secure Boot (I never tried it). Smarter folks than I use dd
<soee_> i tried 2 different usb,
<soee_> with FAT32, FAT16
<mparillo_> Yes, soee_ I think I recall that being the message.
<BluesKaj> clivejo: dunno , i got so fed up I don't bother with K3B anymore 
<clivejo> BluesKaj: its a shame
<BluesKaj> well ,I'm sure it's been reported by now 
<clivejo> K3b 2.0.3 is current
<clivejo> not much activity on the project - https://projects.kde.org/projects/extragear/multimedia/k3b/repository
<lordievader> soee: Could it be that the KDE USB creator does not support uefi?
<soee> lordievader: i have no idea
<lordievader> soee: Do you have a machine which still uses a bios system?
<lordievader> the bios system*
<soee> yes
<clivejo> have you check the bois to enable booting from USB?
<clivejo> I think most disable it by default for security
<clivejo> you also need to make the USB bootable
<clivejo> anyone tried Brasero to burn discs?
#kubuntu-devel 2015-08-23
<ahoneybun> lordievader: I've heard that all those GUI USB makers are broken
<lordievader> Good morning.
<lordievader> ahoneybun: Unetbootin works fine here for both efi and bios systems.
<clivejo> anyone interested in this on ubuntu - https://lkubuntu.wordpress.com/2015/08/23/using-openlux-to-help-your-sleep-andor-relax-your-eyes-2/ ?
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<clivejo> anyone know what dep Im misisng to correct this error - CMake Error at /usr/share/cmake-3.2/Modules/FindX11.cmake:439 (message):
<clivejo>   Could not find X11
<lordievader> libx11-dev?
<clivejo> yeah, found it thanks lordievader
<soee> what way to reinstall kubuntu do you suggest ? USB images are not working 
<clivejo> soee: can you write a DVD with the iso?
<clivejo> soee: have you check the ISO check sum, maybe the download got damaged?
<soee> uh i have no any CD/DVD :D
<soee> i do not remember when i used them last time
<clivejo> is it an old system?
<soee> nah, broken Wily
<soee> anyway i will try install Vivid and jump from it to Wily
<clivejo> what way is it broken?
<ScottK> soee: I've not tried this with an Ubuntu image, but it definitely works with Debian ones (but be careful): https://www.debian.org/releases/jessie/amd64/ch04s03.html.en
<ahoneybun> yofel: ping
<clivejo> ovidiu-florin: do you program QT frontends?
<soee> ok updating fresh Vivid to WIly :)
<soee> had to create bootable usb from Windows using Universal USB installer
<ScottK> soee: Did you try the Debian instructions I linked to?
<soee> ScottK: ah didn't look at it
<ScottK> K.  I'd be interested to know if that works for Ubuntu images or not.
<soee> i will try it next time
<valorie> clivejo: have you tried out redshift?
<clivejo> nope
<valorie> not starting properly in wily, but beyond that, works well
<valorie> and is not high CPU intensive
<valorie> !info redshift
<ubottu> redshift (source: redshift): Adjusts the color temperature of your screen. In component universe, is extra. Version 1.9.1-4ubuntu1 (wily), package size 52 kB, installed size 476 kB
<clivejo> has wily a different arch?
<valorie> we have a widget too, but unfortunately the widget doesn't depend on redshift itself, evidently
<clivejo> openlux seems to not function in wily
 * valorie filed a bug about it
<valorie> !info redshift vivid
<ubottu> redshift (source: redshift): Adjusts the color temperature of your screen. In component universe, is extra. Version 1.9.1-4ubuntu1 (vivid), package size 52 kB, installed size 476 kB
<valorie> it's tiny, and Just Works
<valorie> reminds me to put it back onto this box
<valorie> woah, wants to restart once installed
<valorie> that's a bit odd
<clivejo> x is odd!
<clivejo> cant get either to work in wily
<valorie> yeah, I'm not sure why it doesn't want to start in wily
<clivejo> I wonder is it the change to Wayland
<valorie> we're not in wayland-land *yet*
<valorie> afaik
<valorie> that's still in testing
<yofel> ahoneybun: pong
<yofel> right, unless you're running kwin_wayland, you're not using wayland
<soee> ok i have now fully working Wily :)
<soee> is this new kmix widget already in archive?
<ahoneybun> OMG my work from Akademy is in Plasma 5.4!
<ahoneybun> this is awesome
<clivejo> ahoneybun: what work?
<ahoneybun> yofel: I just wanted some help to start on kdenlive :)
<ahoneybun> clivejo: a high contrast color scheme for breeze
<clivejo> congrats
<ahoneybun> thanks
<valorie> excellent, ahoneybun
<valorie> wasn't it worth the worry and work to come to akademy?
<valorie> :-)
<ahoneybun> there was no worry valorie
<ahoneybun> not tooooo much
<valorie> ah, then you are braver than me
<valorie> I always have a small pit of fear in my stomach going to a new place
<valorie> I try to overcome it and go anyway
<ahoneybun> just worry about my lagguage
<ahoneybun> new places are great
<valorie> eh, I just make sure that my absolute essentials are with me, and not checked
<valorie> everything in my checked bags can be bought
<valorie> yes, they are
<ahoneybun> of course but we need clothes
<ahoneybun> XD
<valorie> but that doesn't stop the fear
<valorie> it disappears once I have a homebase
<yofel> well, at least you guys didn't fly with iberia, martin and matthias had fun.. stories to tell
<ahoneybun> yea hostel and such
<ahoneybun> yea
<ahoneybun> nightmares
<valorie> our plane to and from A Coruna were Iberia
<valorie> I've learned you just take it one step at a time
<valorie> slightly off-topic perhaps, but: has anyone else lost bash history in wily?
<valorie> up-arrow has always been my best friend in the cli
<valorie> and now it seems to simply not work
<valorie> every session starts clean
<yofel> is ~/.bash_history empty?
<valorie> is this part of the "sessions not being saved" problem?
<yofel> nah, bash manages its history itself.. maybe you just have keyboard input issues
<yofel> and it's never recieving the up-arrow event
<valorie> hmmm, cat ~/.bash_history gets "Permission denied"
<yofel> you can also run 'history'
<valorie> that sounds wrong
<yofel> uh yeah, that's not right...
<valorie> I can't recall running sudo when I shouldn't
<yofel> should be owned by you and 600 for permissions
<valorie> !chown
<ubottu> An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
 * clivejo waves at yofel
<yofel> o/
<clivejo> how are you today?
<yofel> tried to take a break today and spend some time outside just to end up with a headache the whole evening.. not quite sure how I managed that
<clivejo> is the weather very heavy?
<valorie> I ran chown -R valorie:valorie ~/*
<valorie> without result, which is good -- still can't access the bash_history though
<valorie> on this computer, no problem
<yofel> valorie: run it on ~/
<yofel> otherwise it'll skip the hidden files
<yofel> clivejo: not really, if anything it cooled down a bit lately. Which is great after weeks with almost up to 40°C
<valorie> ok
<clivejo> wow
<clivejo> why cant we have some sun!
<valorie> so, I guess I need to run that from sudo, because two files can't be changed: ~/.bash_history and ~/.dropbox-dist
<clivejo> 14°C and raining here
<valorie> probably why dropbox isn't running well on that computer
<clivejo> huge floods this morning
<yofel> where're you at?
<clivejo> Ireland
<valorie> jealous of rain!
<yofel> ah, that's cold for summer o.O
<yofel> but yeah, we have far too little rain here lately..
<valorie> just more heat here, and smoke from the fires on the other side of the mountains
<clivejo> its too cold, wet and windy for this time of the year
<valorie> east of our state is burning up
<clivejo> had a lovely BBQ in the rain on Friday evening
<valorie> my husband just walked ahead of all those fires
<yofel> heh, I did that once, it was fun anyway. If anything I had to wash my clothes twice to get the smoke smell out of them ^^
<valorie> :(
<clivejo> yofel: where are you?
<yofel> usually from Stuttgart, currently in Berlin for work
<yofel> (Germany)
<clivejo> oh nice
<clivejo> are you german born?
<yofel> yeah, though my parents are from croatia
<valorie> yay, now history works!
<valorie> thanks, yofel
<yofel> yw
<valorie> I wonder how that got messed up though
<clivejo> gremlins
<yofel> maybe if you ran kdesudo konsole or so, I think that doesn't reset $HOME. Or something similiar
<valorie> I can't imagine doing that, but I didn't do the initial install either
<clivejo> yofel: did you look at any more of the 15.08.0 apps?
<clivejo> hi soee
<yofel> nope
<clivejo> back on wily?
<soee> clivejo: yes, almost all works fine :)
<soee> haha :D to get plasma-pa widget working, plasmashell had to crash and restart -.-
<clivejo> yofel: I cant figure out what is wrong with those cmake version problem ones
<soee> self-repair in plasma is cool
<soee> lamp-server^ install fails die to dependencies
<yofel> I'm not quite sure either... I took a quick look at the findpkgconfig file, but I'm not expert at debugging cmake marcos so I didn't see anything
<clivejo> did you do a diff on CMake 15.07.90 and 15.08.00 ?
<clivejo> I wonder what changed
<clivejo> cause 15.07.90 builds fine
<yofel> built fine or still builds fine?
<clivejo> it builds locally for me
<yofel> hm, let me check git
<clivejo> I was playing with okteta
<yofel> there are no relevant changes in either okteta or kde-baseapps that I can see...
<valorie> yay, got dropbox working on that lil box too
<yofel> clivejo: meh, I should actually pay attention when reading the kde release team ML
<yofel> https://git.reviewboard.kde.org/r/124801/
<clivejo> how do we fix that?
<clivejo> quilt patch?
<yofel> http://www.cmake.org/gitweb?p=cmake.git;a=commitdiff;h=b9ec9392da21a3421e48c6961976060d872faffb
<yofel> seems like the correct fix
<clivejo> but how do we apply that?
<yofel> hm, I have no upload rights for cmake, bummer
<yofel> so, either ask jr tomorrow, or do it the classic way: file a bug against cmake on launchpad, apply patch to package, make a debdiff, attach that to bug, subscribe ~ubuntu-sponsors
<clivejo> could we make a debian/patches/CMakeFix patch?
<yofel> you can also cherry-pick the fixes in kde git, e.g. 8eb8cfcf1a37e96694e30294e0265f6bf0133323 would fix okular
<yofel> maybe the less cumbersome way to fix this
<clivejo> why did they do that?
<yofel> do what?
<clivejo> remove the CMake version?
<yofel> uhm, dunno. it was a change in kdelibs, too lazy to dig the commit up now
 * yofel off for the night, nini
<clivejo> good night
<valorie> sweet dreams, yofel
#kubuntu-devel 2016-08-22
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: looks fine to me?
<tsimonq2> yofel, clivejo, acheronuk: do we fix binary-without-manpage and if so, how?
 * tsimonq2 throws https://code.launchpad.net/~tsimonq2/kubuntu-packaging/+git/kubuntu-akonadi/+merge/303504 at acheronuk 
<tsimonq2> so I'm fixing things
<tsimonq2> pushed a fix to prison-kf5, should show up here soon
<tsimonq2> I believe I just made akonadi-contacts normal again
<tsimonq2> so that'll show up soon as well
<tsimonq2> I also submitted a PR for akonadi because I'm rusty updating symbols
<tsimonq2> gosh freaking darn it
<tsimonq2> that was me... :(
<tsimonq2> wth is it doing?
<tsimonq2> I'll figure it out after I finish this
<tsimonq2> so for prison it's due to symbols
<tsimonq2> now unstable seems to be pulling a newer version
<tsimonq2> so I'll grab that...
<tsimonq2> well that's weird
<tsimonq2> I think it might be best to just leave prison unstable?
<tsimonq2> that's because the daily snapshot bumps the version, so we would have to update symbols every day,,,
<tsimonq2> s/,,,/.../
<tsimonq2> yofel, clivejo, acheronuk: prison is fine :) ^
<tsimonq2> yofel: there's a Lintian error on every single package I've seen: source: debian-revision-should-not-be-zero
<valorie> tsimonq2: file a bug with Debian on Lintian?
<tsimonq2> valorie: can't that just be bumped in KCI? isn't that intentionally set like that?
<tsimonq2> debian bug 832420
<ubottu> Debian bug 832420 in wnpp "ITP: qtwebengine -- Web content engine library for Qt" [Wishlist,Open] http://bugs.debian.org/832420
<valorie> tsimonq2: I have no clue
<valorie> I was sort of kidding
<tsimonq2> lol
<acheronuk> tsimonq2: fixing a merge means resolving the cause of the merge markers, not leaving them
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: ?
<acheronuk> tsimonq2: on prison there has been a soname change, so needs something more extensive than wild-carding any soname. I don't think you ever wildcard like that anyway, as then you would miss soname changes etc
<acheronuk> tsimonq2: +<<<<<<< HEAD etc
<acheronuk> in https://git.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/+git/messagelib/commit/?h=kubuntu_unstable&id=4c8509f665aba222136ca27250d696fecbc3ba29
<tsimonq2> uhhh did I really do that?
<tsimonq2> I'm stupid... :P
<tsimonq2> WOW was I not paying attention...
<valorie> that's why we want reviews!
<acheronuk> no, maybe just a bit too hasty due to enthusiasm sometimes...
<tsimonq2> like I said, I was just not paying attention, sorry, wow...
<tsimonq2> I just can't believe I did that...
 * acheronuk has made a few **** ups
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: are you going to fix that or should I?
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: that's why we have git revert right? ;)
<acheronuk> I don't mind, as long as it checked and is ok. 
<tsimonq2> nice catch, thank you
<acheronuk> ok. I need coffee now!
<tsimonq2> ok. I need sleep now!
<tsimonq2> :P
<tsimonq2> XD
<acheronuk> I'll be less grumpy after that.. 
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: by the way, just so you know, I'm almost done packaging QtSpeech! \o/
<tsimonq2> and I'm the only person doing it lol
<acheronuk> great :)
<acheronuk> I've been trying to gradually get KCI error/warnings down to a minimum, so that will be one less thong it can grumble on
<acheronuk> besides it being a nice thing to have as well
<tsimonq2> yeah I was sorting through a few of them
<tsimonq2> you saw my thing about prison? don't touch it unless it's actually broken :P
<tsimonq2> (because it's unstable)
<acheronuk> you saw my comment on prison above?
<tsimonq2> oh no sorry
<acheronuk> [08:15] <acheronuk> tsimonq2: on prison there has been a soname change, so needs something more extensive than wild-carding any soname. I don't think you ever wildcard like that anyway, as then you would miss soname changes etc
<tsimonq2> I see :)
<tsimonq2> so what now?
<acheronuk> tsimonq2: something like http://packaging.neon.kde.org/cgit/frameworks/prison.git/commit/?h=Neon/unstable&id=d7962eb1ec3a8fb2e9b79fc5f106cd7a31577718 I guess
<acheronuk> but I want to check if we can kill off the debianabimanager or not if we do that
<tsimonq2> ok ok I promise this will be the last thing I do before bed :)
<acheronuk> tsimonq2: so I want to check with Phil 1st
<sitter> mhall119: it would be great if you could find someone in the relevant (DX?) team to look at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/appmenu-qt5/+bug/1434516 as it breaks plasma5 integration
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1434516 in appmenu-qt5 (Ubuntu) "KDE Applications Use Oxygen Widget style eventhough Breeze is selected (Plasma 5)" [Undecided,New]
<acheronuk> clivejo or yofel: need kirigami added to git and CI I think. new lookandfeelexplorer in plasma-sdk needs it for a start 
<clivejo> acheronuk: do you know how to copy it?
<acheronuk> clivejo: I imagine I could work it out, but a run through would be helpful if you have a sec
<clivejo> its in debian?
<acheronuk> clivejo: debian or neon. same state
<clivejo> grab the debian one
<clivejo> git clone --mirror <url>
<acheronuk> yes
<clivejo> git remote rm origin
<acheronuk> remove?
<clivejo> git remote add origin git+ssh://git.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/+git/kirigami 
<clivejo> yes
<acheronuk> Note: A branch outside the refs/remotes/ hierarchy was not removed;
<acheronuk> to delete it, use:
<acheronuk>   git branch -d master
<clivejo> we dont want to delete it
<acheronuk> new remote added
<clivejo> then git push --mirror origin
<acheronuk> done. gone to have a look
<clivejo> https://code.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/+git/kirigam
<clivejo> my insanity check involved removing the git folder
<clivejo> and git clone kubuntu:kirigami 
<acheronuk> umm. somehow an 'i' got missed on the end
<clivejo> can rename it via web interface
<clivejo> Change repository details
<acheronuk> already did it by removing and pushing back
<clivejo> ok so now you need to create new branchs
<acheronuk> but noted you can rename like that
<clivejo> create new branch kubuntu_unstable
<clivejo> update the VCS fields to point to LP
<acheronuk> git checkout kubuntu_unstable gives fatal: This operation must be run in a work tree
<clivejo> git checkout -b 
<acheronuk> same
<clivejo> are you in the git folder?
<acheronuk> yes
<clivejo> remove it and clone it again
<acheronuk> that gives me a kirigami.git folder
<acheronuk> drwxrwxr-x  7 neo neo 4096 Aug 22 11:34 ./
<acheronuk> drwxrwxr-x 68 neo neo 4096 Aug 22 11:34 ../
<acheronuk> drwxrwxr-x  2 neo neo 4096 Aug 22 11:34 branches/
<acheronuk> -rw-rw-r--  1 neo neo  187 Aug 22 11:34 config
<acheronuk> -rw-rw-r--  1 neo neo   73 Aug 22 11:34 description
<acheronuk> -rw-rw-r--  1 neo neo   23 Aug 22 11:34 HEAD
<acheronuk> drwxrwxr-x  2 neo neo 4096 Aug 22 11:34 hooks/
<acheronuk> drwxrwxr-x  2 neo neo 4096 Aug 22 11:34 info/
<acheronuk> drwxrwxr-x  4 neo neo 4096 Aug 22 11:34 objects/
<acheronuk> -rw-rw-r--  1 neo neo   98 Aug 22 11:34 packed-refs
<acheronuk> drwxrwxr-x  4 neo neo 4096 Aug 22 11:34 refs/
<clivejo> did you push with --mirror?
<acheronuk> ^^^ my fault, I missed a step having to sort out the rename
 * acheronuk needs more caffienation
<ahoneybun> are we shipping kirigam?
<clivejo> just adding it to KCI
<acheronuk> ok, now on kubuntu unstable
<ahoneybun> cool
<clivejo> ok, now change the VCS filds to point to LP
<acheronuk> yep
<clivejo> and give it an unreleased entry
<clivejo> ubuntu style
<acheronuk> comment? anything in particular?
<clivejo> Initial Ubuntu release
<acheronuk> that was pretty captain obvious, but had to check. lol
<acheronuk> commit and push?
<clivejo> yup
<acheronuk> fatal: The current branch kubuntu_unstable has no upstream branch.
<clivejo> git push origin kubuntu_unstable
<acheronuk> umm yes. duh.
<acheronuk> that would help!
<clivejo> Vcs-Browser: https://github.com/plasma-phone-packaging/kirigami
<clivejo> needs updating too
<clivejo> Vcs-Browser: https://code.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/+git/kirigami
<clivejo> Vcs-Git: git://git.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/+git/kirigami
<acheronuk> ok. Simon will want to change that to http :P
<clivejo> no he wants to change it to https
<acheronuk> yep. just missed that off
<acheronuk> anything else?
<clivejo> did you fix the two lines?
<acheronuk> yes
<clivejo> :)
<acheronuk> bit slow here as people keep trying to talk to me.
<clivejo> no bother
 * clivejo is freezing cold but sweating
<acheronuk> go to the doctor
<clivejo> that involves getting an appointment
<clivejo> sweating is out is a good sign
<acheronuk> until it isn't
<clivejo> you sound like my mother :P
<clivejo> antibiotics are like magic smarties 
<soee> o/
<clivejo> hi soee
<acheronuk> clivejo: at last count I have 5 doctors and 1 nurse in fairly immediate family. so I think some attitude rubs off a bit
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<acheronuk> clivejo: so you now set up a KCI job/config? when you have time that is
<clivejo> yofel: will have to do that
<clivejo> can you create a yakkety_archive branch
 * clivejo isnt sure if it will make it into yakkety, but KCI will probably look for it
<acheronuk> clivejo: branch added
<santa_> good morning everyone
<acheronuk> morning :)
<santa_> valorie: thank you for taking the time to read the "wall of text"
<santa_> acheronuk: so ... regarding that issue you mentioned about the new-release script I think I'm going to do some experiments today with that script
<santa_> so hopefully I could get a draft implementation of what I have in my mind right now
<acheronuk> santa_: Ok. see what you have later
<soee> `KDevelop 5.0 Appears Ready For Release`
<tsdgeos> topic is wrong
<tsdgeos> plasma has landed in yaketty
* clivejo changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu - Friendly computing | Yakkety open, happy hacking | Plasma 5.7.2 Y-ARCHIVE & X-STAGING 5.6.5 Y-LANDING,  X-BACKPORTS / Apps 16.04.03 Y-STAGING, X-STAGING / FW 5.24 Y-ARCHIVE & X-STAGING, 5.23 X-BACKPORTS| https://trello.com/kubuntu | http://qa.kubuntu.co.uk/ | Package Docs (WIP) https://notes.kde.org/p/kubuntu-packaging
 * tsdgeos tips hat
<blaze> clivejo: 5.6.5 Y-LANDING does it matter?
* clivejo changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu - Friendly computing | Yakkety open, happy hacking | Plasma 5.7.2 Y-ARCHIVE & X-STAGING 5.6.5 X-BACKPORTS / Apps 16.04.03 Y-STAGING, X-STAGING / FW 5.24 Y-ARCHIVE & X-STAGING, 5.23 X-BACKPORTS| https://trello.com/kubuntu | http://qa.kubuntu.co.uk/ | Package Docs (WIP) https://notes.kde.org/p/kubuntu-packaging
<blaze> looks better
<acheronuk> soee: yep. looks like 5.0 for YY in blaze's ppa
* clivejo changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu - Friendly computing | Yakkety feature freeze | Plasma 5.7.2 Y-ARCHIVE & X-STAGING 5.6.5 X-BACKPORTS / Apps 16.04.03 Y-STAGING, X-STAGING / FW 5.24 Y-ARCHIVE & X-STAGING, 5.23 X-BACKPORTS| https://trello.com/kubuntu | http://qa.kubuntu.co.uk/ | Package Docs (WIP) https://notes.kde.org/p/kubuntu-packaging
<ahoneybun> yofel: my friend gave me an idea about the installer
<ahoneybun> slideshow
<ahoneybun> what if the base iso does not have pyqt5
<ahoneybun> well the iso does have python3-pyqt5
<ahoneybun> but not python3-pyqt5.qtwebkit
 * valorie is reading up here......
<ahoneybun> still getting the 'No frontend available' error
<ahoneybun> ...
<clivejo> santa_: ping
<santa_> clivejo: pong
<clivejo> :) hi
<santa_> hi clive, what happened?
<clivejo> regarding prison, we used the Debian ABI Manager to look after a major change in symbols
<tsimonq2> ooh what's that? :O
<clivejo> it now looks like upstream have bumped the lib, is it safe to remove?
<santa_> you mean you got an abi break, you noticed that when updating the symbols file, and finally the soversion was bumped. right?
<santa_> yes, I think it's safe to remove
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: so what now re: akonadi ?
<clivejo> well is looks like they renamed the symbols
<clivejo> and used upper case instead of lower
<santa_> for example?
<clivejo> but they didnt bump the library until recently
<clivejo> _ZN6prison13Code39Barcode10paintImageERK6QSizeF@Base became _ZN6Prison13QRCodeBarcode10paintImageERK6QSizeF@Base
<santa_> and the new symbol is ...
<clivejo> sorry that wasnt a good example
<clivejo> they basically went from prison to Prison
<acheronuk> Neon's change in packaging in response --> https://packaging.neon.kde.org/?p=frameworks%2Fprison.git&a=commit&h=d7962eb1ec3a8fb2e9b79fc5f106cd7a31577718
<santa_> well, ok if I'm not missing anything it's ok to remove the debian abi manager
<santa_> note that from now up to the next stable release any further abi breakage doesn't count
<santa_> I mean
 * ahoneybun wonders about : https://packaging.neon.kde.org/?p=neon%2Fubiquity-slideshow.git
<santa_> lets say tomorrow you lose a new symbol, producing an abi breakage
<clivejo> tsimonq2: you up for fixing that?
<tsimonq2> clivejo: yes but pls halp :P
<santa_> in that case you wouldn't need to bump again
<tsimonq2> clivejo: in addition, look at my MP on akonadi
<santa_> because upstream already did
<clivejo> santa_: we did mention it to upstream but they didnt seem to care
<clivejo> so we added the Debian ABI Manager to deal with it
<santa_> because maybe they planned this
<acheronuk> yes, upstream merged and did away with their frameworks branch, and went from 1 to 5!
<clivejo> I guess they planned to maked the changed first, then do the bump
<clivejo> make the changes
<santa_> anyway I think you did the right thing
<tsimonq2> clivejo: should we make the same changes as Neon?
<clivejo> yes, but need to also remove the ABI Manager
<tsimonq2> I never understood, what is the ABI manager>
<tsimonq2> s/>/?/
<clivejo> maybe santa_ can explain it better?
<santa_> let me find the "fabulous" manuals ...
<acheronuk> it's crystal clear if you read --> https://anonscm.debian.org/cgit/pkg-kde/pkg-kde-tools.git/tree/cmake/README.DebianABIManager
<clivejo> LOL
<clivejo> in your own words would probably be better
 * acheronuk forgot to add some indication of sarcasm in his last comment
<acheronuk> but probably not needed :P
<clivejo> santa_: can the ABI Manager just be totally removed, or is there a transition?
<santa_> clivejo: not sure what you mean with 'transition' here, but yes it can be totally removed
<acheronuk> I guess it's easier as it needs new library package anyway?
<santa_> tsimonq2: to sum up is an invention to bump the soversion of a library when upstream doesn't
<tsimonq2> santa_: ok
<tsimonq2> santa_: how is that removed then?
<santa_> I was trying to find what acheronuk linked but in case it isn't very clear, that's what it is
<tsimonq2> also, what does X-Debian-ABI: 1 mean?
<santa_> tsimonq2: you are tying to remve it from prison I guess?
<tsimonq2> yup santa_ 
<clivejo> thats the ABI I added
<santa_> X-Debian-ABI: 1 is the version of the abi
<clivejo> because upstream broke it
<tsimonq2> so does that need to be touched at all?
<clivejo> it needs removed
<santa_> if there is a second breakage and you need to bump the soversion again you would put
<santa_> X-Debian-ABI: 2
<tsimonq2> In addition, the package name is Package: libkf5prison1abi1
<clivejo> santa_: did I make a mistake there, should I have started at 0?
<santa_> and now it would be libkf5prison5
<santa_> clivejo: I think the one was fine
<acheronuk> 90% is in that Neon commit
<tsimonq2> so if I'm getting you both right, I just need to remove X-Debian-ABI: 1 and change libkf5prison1abi1 to libkf5prison5 ?
<clivejo> tsimonq2: you also need to remove the patch
<clivejo> yes
<santa_> iirc the 0 was for things we tought they would break abi
<clivejo> and fix the name of the install files and fix the symbols
<tsimonq2> ok
<acheronuk> don't change the quilt format is was done in that commit. they had do undo that in their next commit
<acheronuk> *as was done
<clivejo> can you push as a merge request that we can see the commit before you do it
<santa_> clivejo: I mean I don't remember the exact reason but for all those libraries which we suspected they would get an abi breakage in the future we added the debian abi manager to it with 0
<tsimonq2> I was gonna spit a diff at y'all but I guess an MP works better :P
<santa_> and when they got the breakage we started with 1
<clivejo> i guess it was more of a problem before the releases?
<clivejo> and this particular package seems to be released soon with framerorks
<ahoneybun> mm found something I missed
<santa_> nah thiing was that, back in the days, kde sc 4 days, we knew some libraries were going to break its abi
<santa_> the kwin libraries were very prone to do this for instance
<santa_> however today we live in a "different world"
<ahoneybun> mm Ark is broken
<ahoneybun> or I should say it can't handle zips
<clivejo> I opened a zip and created a zip couple of minutes ago
<clivejo> to upload a child Wordpress theme
 * tsimonq2 throws https://code.launchpad.net/~tsimonq2/kubuntu-packaging/+git/kubuntu-prison/+merge/303620 at clivejo 
<valorie> hmmmm, I heard about a package that is sometimes missing for Akk
<valorie> ark
<clivejo> you copied the symbols from Neon?
<santa_> clivejo: today since the KCI invention by harald, rohan & company I have the impresion that libraries doesn't break its abi so much
<santa_> but back in the days that didn't exist
<acheronuk> ark does zips here ok as well
<santa_> nor the automation
<clivejo> yeah, KCI is great because we can see changed as they happen upstream
<santa_> so only, we, the dinosaurs know how to actually use the abi manager :P
<santa_> it's still a good thing to have in case of emergency
<valorie> ahoneybun: `apt-cache policy libzip`
<clivejo> ahoneybun: what version you using, mine is Version 16.04.3
<clivejo> santa_: definitely   
<ahoneybun> no package
<clivejo> but its only will practice like this that I learn
<ahoneybun> valorie: ^
<clivejo> with
<tsimonq2> clivejo: so...what do you think?
<clivejo> looks ok
<clivejo> can you push that
<tsimonq2> clivejo: also, QtSpeech is almost ready. I'd be good to get your feedback on this. I'm completely lost with the debian/copyright file. how do I write one?
<tsimonq2> sure, pushing now
<clivejo> copyright files are an art I have yet to master
<acheronuk> I have unzip, p7zip and libzip4
<tsimonq2> clivejo: think it's too early to get QtSpeech in KCI yet? XD
<acheronuk> not sure which Ark uses
<tsimonq2> https://git.launchpad.net/~tsimonq2/+git/qtspeech
<clivejo> seems you need to read all the copyright files included in the source and compile it into the copyright file
 * clivejo wonders if there is a tool for it
<tsimonq2> I'm just confused as to what coverage a specific copyright notice had
<tsimonq2> s/had/has/
<acheronuk> I can just about fix small error in copyright, but from scratch? Not a scooby.
<ahoneybun> filed: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/1615799
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1615799 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "Kubuntu slideshow is broken" [Undecided,New]
<clivejo> well technically it should also include your changes to the debian folder
<tsimonq2> clivejo: I started this package from scratch :P
<tsimonq2> so I'd like to keep the copyright on that ;)
<tsimonq2> I'm just not sure if the Debian KDE/Qt team allows for debian/* to have a license other than LGPL
<clivejo> Files: debian/*
<clivejo> Copyright: 2016 Simon Quigley <email>
<clivejo> and the licence type
<tsimonq2> I want GPL 2
<clivejo> tends to be GPL-2+
<tsimonq2> s/2/2+/
<tsimonq2> ok, I'm changing that right now :P
<clivejo> then you need to go into the source and figure out any copyrights
<tsimonq2> clivejo: that's the confusing part
<tsimonq2> I have something like this
<clivejo> have a look at this Qt copyright https://packaging.neon.kde.org/?p=qt%2Fqtbase.git&a=blob&h=b8badd81c1c35b375868f7b0b365b4ca515b5f14&hb=ffee6908928ceedea7f3cb7425afe36c71384119&f=debian%2Fcopyright
<tsimonq2> foo/bar/bar1/whatever.pro
<tsimonq2> foo/bar/baz/thing.cpp
<tsimonq2> foo/bar/baz/thing.pro
<tsimonq2> foo/bar/baz/thing.cpp has a license
<tsimonq2> I don't know if that covers all of foo/bar/baz/
<tsimonq2> but no file in foo/bar/bar1/ has a license
<clivejo> santa_: is there a tool for scanning source code to create the copyright file?
<clivejo> or is it purely manual process?
<clivejo> Qt is a complicated one because KDE have a special arrangement
<clivejo> https://www.kde.org/community/history/qtissue.php
<valorie> "the announcement on Freshmeat"!
<valorie> omg that is old
<acheronuk> tsimonq2: you had 5.25.0~ for those symbols, but left the package version as 1.2.2~git20160726-0ubuntu1?
<tsimonq2> oh noes
<valorie> and those old nokia links are broken
<tsimonq2> clivejo: clivejo clivejo clivejo 
<tsimonq2> clivejo: you said it was OK :P
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: fixing now
 * clivejo is seeing double
<valorie> more up-to-date: http://doc.qt.io/qt-5/opensourcelicense.html
<tsimonq2> clivejo: can I bump 1.2.2~git20160726-0ubuntu1 to 5.25.0~git20160726-0ubuntu1 or should I create a new entry?
<tsimonq2> clivejo: or what should I do about the versioning?
<clivejo> just use 5.25.0
<tsimonq2> just plain 5.25.0-0ubuntu1 ?
<tsimonq2> what do you mean?
<ahoneybun> acheronuk: keeping track of ubiquity?
<acheronuk> ahoneybun: yes, on that bug
<clivejo> can you repeat the question
<clivejo> Im not following
<tsimonq2> clivejo: so prison has 1.2.2~git20160726-0ubuntu1 as the current UNRELEASED on top version
<tsimonq2> clivejo: Neon, which packaging we sort of stole (:P) bumped the versioning
<clivejo> well technically it hasnt been released
<clivejo> our staging script will bump it
<tsimonq2> clivejo: so do I change the existing 1.2.2~git20160726-0ubuntu1 or do I create a new entry?
<tsimonq2> oh ok
 * tsimonq2 doesn't touch it
<acheronuk> https://launchpadlibrarian.net/280405701/buildlog_ubuntu-yakkety-amd64.prison-kf5_1.2.2+p16.10+git20160822.2007-0_BUILDING.txt.gz
<acheronuk> tsimonq2 clivejo http://paste.ubuntu.com/23079414/
<clivejo> tsimonq2: is it in sync with the archive?
<acheronuk> needs to be 5.25
<clivejo> !info libkf5prison-dev
<ubottu> libkf5prison-dev (source: prison-kf5): barcode API for Qt - development files. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.2~git20150223-0ubuntu2 (yakkety), package size 8 kB, installed size 95 kB
<clivejo> that changelog could be tidied up
<acheronuk> prison on kde git dumped the 1.2.2 project version and went with the KF5 version
<acheronuk> so we need to bump to 5.25
<acheronuk> which is why neon set 5.25 in their changelog and symbols I think
<clivejo> but there was no 5.25 release
<clivejo> I guess Im just making a point, dont assume a version until they make a release
<clivejo> Ive been bitten with version numbers before
<clivejo> in this case Jon and Harold probably have insde info that its going to be released as 5.26
<clivejo> http://download.kde.org/stable/frameworks/5.25/
<clivejo> but it hasnt been officially released
<acheronuk> they have 5.25.0~git20160810-0 indicating pre-release git?
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> Yep
<clivejo> you can always bump a version, but you cant downgrade
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> Well we *do* have epochs :P
<clivejo> believe me, you dont want to use them
<acheronuk> https://www.debian.org/doc/debian-policy/footnotes.html#f37
<IrcsomeBot1> <ovidiuflorin> Hello humans
<IrcsomeBot1> <ovidiuflorin> and Aaron
<clivejo> hi chicken head :P
<valorie> o/ ovidiu-florin
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> Hey crazy pants chicken man
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> XD
<IrcsomeBot1> <ovidiuflorin> I wanted to tell you guys about what I made
<IrcsomeBot1> <ovidiuflorin> I made this Docker image that I use to compile KDevelop, since I always use master
<IrcsomeBot1> <ovidiuflorin> https://gitlab.com/ovidiub13/kde-build
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> Ooh tell us :D
<IrcsomeBot1> <ovidiuflorin> but it can be used for any KDE application
<IrcsomeBot1> <ovidiuflorin> just in case you guys find it usefull
<clivejo> acheronuk: https://quickgit.kde.org/?p=prison.git&a=commit&h=99016c74549d1cd3e58a2d0e1210c59009fb8c06
<acheronuk> clivejo: yes, have seen that
<IrcsomeBot1> <ovidiuflorin> Note: it's just for compiling KDE Applications
<IrcsomeBot1> <ovidiuflorin> not for running them
<clivejo> I guess its ok to do in the changelog then
<clivejo> but just be careful
<acheronuk> clivejo: can't remember which package, but there is at least 1 calling for prison version 5.25 as an optional build dep
<clivejo> but in unstable it shouldnt cause any issues 
<acheronuk> yes, and should only go into anything else if/when it is released with frameowrks, at which point that version has to be ok for that to happen
<clivejo> could also fix the changelog
<clivejo> no need for those UNRELEASED as they werent actually released
<acheronuk> hmmm. just new git snapshots?
<clivejo> yup, probably just to get KCI to build or something
<acheronuk> so 5.25~git20160822 ? or we need the ubuntu?
<tsimonq2> I think we need the Ubuntu
<tsimonq2> wait yeah we do
<clivejo> the git is added by KCI now
<tsimonq2> because it's not JUST an upstream package
<clivejo> all being well, it should be released in 5.26
<clivejo> you should create a new section for Scarletts merge with Debian
<acheronuk> yep
<clivejo> and even the git release
<tsimonq2> uh oh who broke it? :P ^
<acheronuk> clivejo: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23079527/
<clivejo> Scarletts should be at the top
<clivejo> recent changes go at the end
<acheronuk> duh! 
<clivejo> and version number change to 5.25.0-0ubuntu1
<clivejo> we really need to do a release of that lib!
<acheronuk> we were versioning the unreleased 1.2.2 as 1.2.2~git20160726-0ubuntu1 before
<clivejo> because it wasnt actually released
<acheronuk> so 5.25~git20160822-0ubuntu1 ?
<acheronuk> KCI coped with that
<acheronuk> nor is this
<clivejo> well we are assuming the next release will be 5.26
<clivejo> but in the source code the release is set as 5.25
<acheronuk> I'm losing track of which FW has actually been release I think. lol
<clivejo> the problem is this has never been released as a FW
<clivejo> it was a stand alone package
<clivejo> http://download.kde.org/stable/prison/
<clivejo> 1.2~git20150223
<clivejo> that was a snapshot from git on the 23rd Feb 2015
<clivejo> not an official release
<acheronuk> yes, I know
<acheronuk> clivejo: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23079544/
<acheronuk> at least indicates it's a pre-release snapsnot of *something*
<clivejo> yes, thats fine, but just to be compatible with the other frameworks the version is 5.25.0
<clivejo> KDE name the sources like this -> baloo-5.25.0.tar.xz
<acheronuk> That is what I *meant* to put. not sure how it got the other way
<clivejo> just a - instead of a .
<acheronuk> indeed
<acheronuk> 5.25.0~git20160822-0ubuntu1
<clivejo> surprised I spotted it with my runny eyes!
<acheronuk> ready to go I think
<santa_> clivejo: last time I touched a copyright file was a long time ago, back then it was done manually, not sure if there's some script out there today
<acheronuk> clivejo: happy with that?
<clivejo> I think so
<santa_> clivejo: ... but with the help of licensecheck and some grepping
<clivejo> but my brain isnt firing on all cylinders tonight!
<acheronuk> kdevplatform probably needs adding to CI as well, but that is not urgent I think
<clivejo> there are a few apps Id like added into KCI
<clivejo> oh is that a new framework?
<acheronuk> old thing finally being updated to KF5 I think?
<acheronuk> https://quickgit.kde.org/?p=kdevplatform.git
<acheronuk> v 5 there now
<acheronuk> !info kdevplatform-dev
<ubottu> kdevplatform-dev (source: kdevplatform): development files for the KDevelop platform. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.7.3-0ubuntu1 (yakkety), package size 272 kB, installed size 1957 kB
<acheronuk> 1.7.3 in YY archive
<acheronuk> need version >= 4.90.90 for plasma-sdk to build some bits now in KCI
<acheronuk> optional for now, but I guess will need it
<clivejo> will you copy over debian git to LP?
<clivejo> remember the --mirror option on clone and push
<acheronuk> Harold was building it more or less from scratch earlier, as the changes were extensive
<clivejo> usually the case when they port to KF5
<acheronuk> so copy from debian, then make our branch
<acheronuk> instead of directly using https://packaging.neon.kde.org/?p=kde-std%2Fkdevplatform.git
<clivejo> Neon is not out upstream
<clivejo> our
<acheronuk> just seems wasted steps, but fair enough
<clivejo> well once you copy the debian repo and push to LP
<clivejo> you can add Neon as a remote and cherry pick the changes
<clivejo> Neon maintain their own branches
<clivejo> when you cherry pick like that you should give credit to them though
<clivejo> remember to change the VCS fields 
<acheronuk> ok
<acheronuk> I guess that should at least start off as 1.7.3-0ubuntu2 UNRELEASED, as 1.7.3-0ubuntu1 is in YY archive?
<clivejo> could do the same as prison
<clivejo> find its current version in git
<clivejo> 30 hours ago it was bumped to 5.0.0
<clivejo> 5.0.0~git20160822-0ubuntu1
<clivejo> actually no
<acheronuk> no?
<clivejo> http://download.kde.org/stable/kdevelop/5.0.0/src/
<clivejo> looks like it was released
<acheronuk> ooh
<clivejo> so should be versioned like that
<clivejo> 5.0-0ubuntu1
<acheronuk> yep
<clivejo> check/update the watch file too
<acheronuk>  * New upstream release
<clivejo> yes, I would put the version in brackets
<clivejo> you are doing this on a new Kubuntu_unstable branch?
<acheronuk> yes
<clivejo> :)
<acheronuk> http://download.kde.org/stable/kdevelop/([\d.]+)/src/kdevplatform-([\d.]+).tar.(?:xz|bz2|gz)
<clivejo> I would test it with uscan
<clivejo> that just confuses me
<acheronuk> ditto
<clivejo> in the git folder run
<clivejo> uscan --download-current-version --destdir=../
<clivejo> make sure it can find version 5.0
<acheronuk> it grabbed that ok :)
<clivejo> then the watch file is fine :)
<clivejo> I only look at it if it fails!
<clivejo> we should look about getting 5.0 in the archive
<acheronuk> unstable pushed. kubuntu_yakkety_archive as before I presume
<clivejo> wait until you get the packaging sorted out
<acheronuk> good point!
<clivejo> if you cherry pick from Neon
<clivejo> remember to give credit for it in the changelog
<acheronuk> I will probably run through it myself tomorrow, just as practice
<acheronuk> and only refer elsewhere if I get stuck
<clivejo> best way to learn
<clivejo> I tend to comment all the old stuff out
<clivejo> figure out the new build depends, let it build and then try and break it up into the different packages
<acheronuk> yep
<acheronuk> even Harold was forgetting to add ECM for build deps earlier o_O
<clivejo> most of not all need that
<clivejo> if not
<acheronuk> took an hr or so for their KCI to build!
<acheronuk> I hope this machine is faster than that
<clivejo> have they moved it from nci?
<acheronuk> the builders? I have no idea where they are to be honest
<clivejo> I thought the master was all on the same box
<clivejo> dci, kci and nci
<clivejo> http://pangea.pub
<acheronuk> could be, if not on kde infra yet
<clivejo> Id love to get Daily Kubuntu ISO's working
<acheronuk> they are broken again?
<clivejo> they need a green board I think
<acheronuk> you will have to explain that remark
<clivejo> http://kci.pangea.pub/job/iso_yakkety_unstable_amd64/
<clivejo> its a job that creates an iso image
<acheronuk> hadn't noticed that. nice :)
<clivejo> but would require a lot of packages to be fixed!
<acheronuk> I've been slowly trying to get the KCI error and warnings down
<clivejo> I noticed :)
<tsimonq2> me too
<tsimonq2> but symbols are terrible :P
<tsimonq2> so I've been trying to get this freaking LXQt instance good to go...
<tsimonq2> :O ^
<acheronuk> clivejo: can actually run KCI fairly well as a repo in a VM at the moment.
<clivejo> bar PIM :P
<clivejo> its well broken
<acheronuk> well, yes
<clivejo> but thats a given
<clivejo> KCI is definitely a great tool
<clivejo> but needs to be constantly kept right
<acheronuk> KCI --> http://i.imgur.com/JxGtEcG.jpg
<acheronuk> No Neon required
<clivejo> Neon was the name for our CI
<clivejo> back in the day
<tsimonq2> DAYUM that background acheronuk 
<acheronuk> clivejo: I know. I tinkered with that back then
<acheronuk> tsimonq2: toooooooooo bright!
<tsimonq2> :( no no no
<tsimonq2> it's PERFECT
<tsimonq2> I LOVE it :D
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: BTW how did you get that KDE Plasma version?
<acheronuk> perfect if you want to follow the yellow brick road
<acheronuk> tsimonq2: that is the KCI unstable ppa added to a YY VM
<tsimonq2> OOH I'm doing that now! :D
<clivejo> not on production machine!
<tsimonq2> BTW I always wondered, why do y'all call it YY?
<tsimonq2> I know clivejo, I'm not THAT stupid :P
<clivejo> Yakkety Yak = YY
<tsimonq2> s/YY/Yakkety/g
<tsimonq2> ik but still :P
<clivejo> just short hand
<tsimonq2> ic
<acheronuk> Apart from doing it as I could for the hell of it, and to see what happened, thought adding that to a VM might be useful 
<acheronuk> find dependency/conflicts/missing stuff etc that are more obvious on a real install
<acheronuk> new login http://i.imgur.com/pdCLyVQ.png
<clivejo> is that the distributed login ?
<clivejo> or roaming or whatever its called?
<acheronuk> not heard it called that
<acheronuk> they wanted something better for enterprise etc use
<acheronuk> kontact runs
<clivejo> you can setup a username@kde and log into any internet connected computer and it downloads your profile
<acheronuk> don't see any sign of that
<clivejo> you checked in system settings?
<clivejo> dont think it would be enabled by default
<acheronuk> can't see anything in settings. not obviously or by searching, anyway
<clivejo> http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=KDE-Plasma-5.7-Logins
<clivejo> sounds really good in an enterprise environment
<acheronuk> I don't recall seeing that in any plasma 5.7 announcements
<clivejo> I looked but couldnt find it
<clivejo> thought it might be in 5.8
<acheronuk> kde they were putting together preliminary 5.8 release notes on an etherpad or similar I think?
<clivejo> oh there is an online accounts section in settings
<clivejo> maybe you have to give it your owncloud details before it offers that login
<acheronuk> don't see it
<acheronuk> http://i.imgur.com/IiNj51x.png
<clivejo> me neither
<clivejo> missing package?
<acheronuk> https://notes.kde.org/p/plasma_5_8
<acheronuk> * New small graphical utility to create Look and feel themes
<acheronuk> that is what needs kirigami ^^^^
#kubuntu-devel 2016-08-23
<tsimonq2> yofel: please take a look: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/casper/+bug/1582270
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1582270 in casper (Ubuntu) "sddm only works if plasma.desktop is in /usr/share/xsessions" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<sakrecoer> greetings kubuntu, i was wondering if Ubuntu Studio could get a bit of your advice.
<sakrecoer> we are troubles building the ISO. last error is:
<sakrecoer> "kactivitymanagerd : Breaks: kactivities (< 5.20~) but 5.18.0-0ubuntu1  is to be installed
<sakrecoer> Laney told me the following in -release: "libkactivities6 has a Recommends on kactivities, which is a package that kactivities-kf5 has dropped"
<sakrecoer> is this something you are experiencing too, and would you know how we can fix it?
<acheronuk> sakrecoer: that looks wrong to me, and probably explains a grumble I had last time I did an upgrade to yakkety packages.
<acheronuk> sakrecoer: yofel will need to take a look I imagine, and he'll be at work for European working hrs at the moment
<sakrecoer> acheronuk: thanks for your response! i'll try reach out to yofel later then :)
<apol> hey, can you guys look into this bug? https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=366029
<ubottu> KDE bug 366029 in Updater "Updater does not report available updates every day" [Normal,Unconfirmed]
<BluesKaj> 'Morning folks
<clivejo> acheronuk: did you work on kirigami?
<acheronuk> clivejo: I've not touched either of those imports yet. Decided to fix kwin on CI, as that was completely failing to build
<acheronuk> Is it needed for anything?
<sakrecoer> greeting, is yofel arround perhaps? :)
<tsimonq2> o/ sakrecoer ;)
<sakrecoer> ohaj tsimonq2 ! :)
<sakrecoer> \o
<tsimonq2> clivejo: do YOU know yofel's hiding spot?
<tsimonq2> :P
<clivejo> a make believe world called real life :P
<tsimonq2> :O take me to this magical place!
<clivejo> Im afraid you arent old enough yet
<tsimonq2> :(
<clivejo> I would reckon he’s commuting and depending how his day has been he might be on later
<tsimonq2> ok
<clivejo> sakrecoer: what version of Ubuntu is that?
<tsimonq2> clivejo: we're working on Beta 1 together
<tsimonq2> (I'm helping him with the flavor side of things)
<sakrecoer> clivejo: Studio, we are having troubles with "kactivitymanagerd : Breaks: kactivities (< 5.20~) but 5.18.0-0ubuntu1  is to be installed
<clivejo> in Xenial?
<sakrecoer> clivejo: no yakkety
<clivejo> !info kactivitymanagerd
<ubottu> kactivitymanagerd (source: kactivitymanagerd): System service to manage user's activities. In component universe, is optional. Version 5.7.2-0ubuntu1 (yakkety), package size 154 kB, installed size 800 kB
<clivejo> !info kactivities
<ubottu> kactivities (source: kactivities-kf5): Runtime to organize the user work in separate activities.. In component universe, is optional. Version 5.18.0-0ubuntu1 (yakkety), package size 229 kB, installed size 1210 kB
<clivejo> hummm
<clivejo> maybe still stuck in proposed?
<clivejo> oh that package isnt a thing any more
<blaze> some people say that kdepim 5.3 is a mess, extremely unstable
<sakrecoer> clivejo: 13:00 < sakrecoer> Laney told me the following in -release: "libkactivities6 has a  Recommends on kactivities, which is a package that kactivities-kf5 has  dropped"
<clivejo> yes, the whole activities got a big update 
<sakrecoer> clivejo: any idea how we can solve this?
<clivejo> we jumped from 5.18 in xenial to 5.24 which is current yakkety archive version
<clivejo> Im guessing you guys dont use plasma
<sakrecoer> clivejo: tbh, i am not very technical... 
 * tsimonq2 steps in here
<tsimonq2> !info libkactivities6 yakkety
<ubottu> libkactivities6 (source: kactivities): Activities library. In component universe, is optional. Version 4:4.13.3-0ubuntu6 (yakkety), package size 37 kB, installed size 170 kB
<tsimonq2> !info libkactivities7 yakkety
<ubottu> Package libkactivities7 does not exist in yakkety
<tsimonq2> ...I thought that was bumped to 7
<tsimonq2> anyways
<tsimonq2> clivejo: what do you think needs to happen if libkactivities6 recommends kactivities but can't be fulfilled?
<clivejo> we dont use that any more
<tsimonq2> what don't you use?
<clivejo> is Studio based on Unity?
<sakrecoer> when i checked the germinate page.. it seemed like plasma framework was in there..
<sakrecoer> clivejo: no on xfce... or xubuntu..
<clivejo> but you are using kdenlive?
<sakrecoer> clivejo: yes
<clivejo> well libkactivities was for activities in Plasma 
<clivejo> what is pulling it in on your system?
<sakrecoer> clivejo: i'm looking at this, but i'm fairly uncomfortable interpreting it: https://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/germinate-output/ubuntustudio.yakkety/all
<sakrecoer> calligra seem to pull kactivites, which in turn seems to pull plasma.. but i'm very much an00b with these dependencies things..
<clivejo> this is our new activities lib
<clivejo> !info libkf5activities5
<ubottu> libkf5activities5 (source: kactivities-kf5): Library to organize the user work in separate activities.. In component universe, is optional. Version 5.24.0-0ubuntu1 (yakkety), package size 72 kB, installed size 288 kB
<mhall119> sitter: ping
<clivejo> what does it say when you "apt install kactivitymanagerd"
<sakrecoer> clivejo: we have no working iso to test with.. :/
<clivejo> you dont have a version in VM?
<sakrecoer> available ISO fail to install...
<clivejo> is this your seed -> https://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/germinate-output/ubuntustudio.yakkety/all
<clivejo> and where are you seeing the output ""kactivitymanagerd : Breaks: kactivities (< 5.20~) but 5.18.0-0ubuntu1  is to be installed"
<sakrecoer> clivejo: https://launchpadlibrarian.net/280490101/buildlog_ubuntu_yakkety_amd64_ubuntustudio_BUILDING.txt.gz
<sakrecoer> or here if you prefer: https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-cdimage/+livefs/ubuntu/yakkety/ubuntustudio
<clivejo> where is the seed list?
<clivejo> something much be installing kactivities 
<clivejo> msut
<clivejo> must
<sakrecoer> https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntustudio-dev/ubuntu-seeds/ubuntustudio.yakkety ...? i'm sorry, i'm not very knowledgeable on this seed germination process..
<sakrecoer> clivejo: that link you pasted above was refered to me as a way to see what depends on what...
<clivejo> do you guys make use of calligra?
<clivejo> ah you pull in krita
<clivejo> !info krita
<ubottu> krita (source: calligra): pixel-based image manipulation program for the Calligra Suite. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:2.9.7-0ubuntu16 (yakkety), package size 7776 kB, installed size 32002 kB
 * clivejo face palms
<clivejo> krita was moved into its own source package
<clivejo> sakrecoer: do you have MOTU on your team?
<sakrecoer> clivejo: you mean a MOTU member?
<clivejo> someone who can upload stuff
<sakrecoer> yeah..
<sakrecoer> zequence
<clivejo> krita and calligra really need to be updated
<sakrecoer> ok..
<clivejo> unfortunately Feature Freeze was last week and it would need a FFE to get it uploaded now 
<sakrecoer> so better remove it altogether for now i reckon?
<clivejo> well I personally would like to see it updated
<clivejo> Krita 3 is amazing
<sakrecoer> oh, me too...
<sakrecoer> yeah, the best
<clivejo> and deserves to be in yakkety
<clivejo> but I dont have upload rights
<clivejo> I have the one in my PPA installed locally
<clivejo> https://launchpad.net/~clivejo/+archive/ubuntu/krita/+packages
<sakrecoer> maybe with a little luck we can find a sponsor before final release?
<clivejo> maybe
<clivejo> Im got man flu at the moment and not prepared to beg or make bribes to get a sponsor
<clivejo> you could open a LP bug as an FFE for krita explaining that its too old and needs updating
<clivejo> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FreezeExceptionProcess if you want to help
<sakrecoer> thank you clivejo 
<tsimonq2> I'm in the mood to bribe for a sponsor
<tsimonq2> XD
<clivejo> The problem is it is a brand new package as it was split from calligra
<tsimonq2> o/ jimarvan 
<jimarvan> hello from sunny Zakynthos! :)
<jimarvan> I cannot believe I am on holidays after a year lol
<clivejo> you would probably need to file the FFE here - https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/calligra
<clivejo> tsimonq2: will you work with sakrecoer on this?
<tsimonq2> totally :)
<clivejo> Packaging is here - https://code.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/+git/krita
<sakrecoer> sure, i can help... make coffee and cheer up :)
 * tsimonq2 hints at genii 
<sakrecoer> i can even be human embarassment shield...
<clivejo> I dont know how many people tested my version, but Ive been uisng it on my system up
<clivejo> can you cure man flu?
 * genii skedaddles to the coffeepot and gets to making a fresh batch!
<sakrecoer> clivejo: yes, no problem.
 * clivejo goes for something to eat knowing he cant taste anything :(
<sakrecoer> you need: thymes, honey, garlic
<sakrecoer> its a discgusting potion, but it works.
<sakrecoer> clivejo: make some very strong tee with thymes, press 3 garlic portions in it. add honey to cover the taste (and for throat) serve hot.
<sakrecoer> i'm serious btw. that is how i've been doing all my life.
<zequence> Hi. Can't do uploads, I'm afraid, but perhaps if I understand the problem with krita I may be of some assistance.
<zequence> It seems it has been removed from debian unstable
<sakrecoer> good to see you here zequence :) i think clivejo just went for food...
<sakrecoer> but perhaps tsimonq2 can fill you in? i was pointed towards yofel also..
<sakrecoer> regarding Krita/calligra that is.
<zequence> Are those the packages causing the ISO building issues for Ubuntu Studio, then?
<zequence> Or, rather krita
<sakrecoer> zequence: yes, they seem to be pulling in kactivities
<sakrecoer> zequence: 19:07 < clivejo> krita was moved into its own source package
<sakrecoer> so i guess that means calligra is no longer the source... but yeah.. little do i know
<zequence> No, I think it is. Just checking the git repos at https://anonscm.debian.org/cgit/
<zequence> (which is where you get from http://git.debian.org)
<zequence> The packaging team for calligra in Debian is pkg-kde
<zequence> It seems the last update to that package was 8 months
<zequence> ..ago
<zequence> I can't do any uploads there. I only have access to pkg-multimedia repos
<zequence> 2.9 was never released
<zequence> So, what's going on. Is it abandoned?
<sakrecoer> krita is defenitly not abandoned..
<sakrecoer> but i don't know how it looks in debian or ubuntu...
<sakrecoer> zequence: https://krita.org/en/item/krita-3-0-released/ this was in may this year..
<zequence> krita is available as a snap package, so that is a way out for us. Not sure how we could include a snap on the ISO though
<zequence> Yes, krita is alive and well, but in Debian it seems another story.
<sakrecoer> yeah... and te snap is broken for nvidia users.
<zequence> Ubuntu does not maintain calligra. It is auto-imported
<zequence> Ok, that's too bad
<sakrecoer> zequence: good question raised though: how does snap work with iso?
<zequence> Well, no matter how we do it, an upgrade to 16.10 will break if krita is not compatible
<sakrecoer> yeah... the easy way out for now is to remove it...
<zequence> What one could do is subscribe to the pkg-kde mail list and ask around a bit, as well as search the archive
<zequence> sakrecoer: A job for you, perhaps :)
<sakrecoer> zequence: :) yes!
<blaze> oh krita, why did they do beta for patch release?
<jimarvan> I had also problems with krita 3.0 :/ using an old nvidia card, it was breaking bad
<blaze> well, it seems they've mistyped something https://krita.org/en/item/krita-3-0-1-beta-builds/
<blaze> it's not 3.0.1 beta, it is 3.1 beta
<soee_> Plasm 5.7.4 out
 * mamarley slaps soee_ around a bit with a large trout.
<soee_> ;)
<clivejo> zequence: yes krita has been moved out of calligra source
<zequence> clivejo: It seems to be there still. Just that the whole thing has been dropped from Debian Unstable
<clivejo> calligra is being ported to Kf5
<zequence> I was just looking at the Debian git repo for calligra. Couldn't find one for krita
<clivejo> I have some initial packaging for krita here - https://git.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/+git/krita/
<zequence> clivejo: Oh.
<clivejo> zequence: because it was part of calligra
<clivejo> dont think the have new packaging yet
<zequence> clivejo: So, are you about to get krita in for yakkety?
<clivejo> zequence: I dont like upload rights
<clivejo> have
<zequence> clivejo: It's a bit late to get a new original package in for yakkety, I guess
<zequence> Our concern is to get an updated krita in for yakkety, or the package needs to be removed from the archive all together.
<clivejo> zequence: we really should try and get krita 3 and calligra 2.9.11 into yakkety
<clivejo> but for me that requires opening FFE and begging to get it sponsored
<zequence> clivejo: If your package is ok, we can help test it and do some noise
<clivejo> sure, its in my ppa
<sakrecoer> i can do the beggin part :)
<clivejo> https://launchpad.net/~clivejo/+archive/ubuntu/krita
<clivejo> have been since June
<zequence> clivejo: But, I wonder how this affects the Debian imports
<zequence> And, what are Debian packagers planning to do?
<clivejo> I dont know, I havent seen any movement
<clivejo> we (kubuntu) have been moving our packaging from Alioth to LP
<zequence> clivejo: You don't do any team work with them?
<clivejo> we do, but had problems getting new contributors access to Alioth
<zequence> Isn't Scott K around there? I know he used to be here as well. I'm pretty ignorant about what happened just a few months ago though.
<zequence> Really? That's too bad.
<clivejo> hes about but has gone back to Debian
<clivejo> I also attempted to get calligra into xenial but didnt manage it
<clivejo> https://launchpad.net/~clivejo/+archive/ubuntu/calligra
<clivejo> so I just package it and point people who want to test it to my PPA
<tsimonq2> clivejo: what's up with apps 16.04.3?
<clivejo> tsimonq2: needs looked over and uploaded
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> File the FFE clivejo
<clivejo> http://qa.kubuntu.co.uk/ppa-status/applications/build_status_16.04.3_yakkety.html
<tsimonq2> clivejo: uploaded where?
<clivejo> tsimonq2: archive
<clivejo> ahoneybun: Im in really bad form at the moment and in no way have the patients to do so
<tsimonq2> clivejo: but doesn't that require a metric sh*tton of paperwork?
<clivejo> tsimonq2: of course
<tsimonq2> because of FFE :/
<tsimonq2> clivejo: W: dolphin4: package-name-doesnt-match-sonames libdolphinprivate4-4
<tsimonq2> clivejo: does that need to be corrected?
<clivejo> but when they change the default compiler a week or so before FF which introduces issues with symbols, what are we to do
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> So you have Calligra in a ppa?
<clivejo> I havent looked at calligra since xenial
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> Mm not sure if we can add things to a LTS
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> But we still have a chance with yakkety
<clivejo> ahoneybun: thats what backports are for
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> If not ZZ
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> Ours but not the main archive
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> Back ports for sure
<clivejo> we're had bigger fish to fry
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> I'd +1 for sure for backports
<clivejo> ie Qt5.6 and PIM
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> Personally I'd drop PIM as its more of a pain then anything
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> But I'm bias as I rarely use it
<clivejo> well its working fine in 16.04.3
<clivejo> but gcc6 was dropped and throw a ton of problems with symbols
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> Of course
<clivejo> Im still on the pre-gcc6 builds
<mamarley> They also just uploaded GCC 6.2 for yakkety.  As I understand it, however, that is more of a minor release so it shouldn't cause as many problems.
<tsimonq2> yeah bugfix
<clivejo> our packaging for calligra was kept here - https://code.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/calligra
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> Cool
<blaze> gcc -v tells me that 6.1.1 is my default one now
<mamarley> blaze: It is still in -proposed.
<blaze> never enabled proposed here
<blaze> o.O
<tsimonq2> gcc version 6.1.1 20160815 (Ubuntu 6.1.1-12ubuntu11) 
<tsimonq2> that's mine
<mamarley> 6.2.0 is in -proposed and will presumably be copied to the main archive at some point in the near future.
<blaze> so what does that mean?
<mamarley> Just an explanation as to why your systems still have 6.1.1.
<blaze> I just don't understand what can be possible problems due to transition to 6.x
<clivejo> the problems were caused from 5 to 6
<blaze> are there some packages that cannot be rebuilt?
<santa_> they were 5 frameworks still failing to build, I have the patches awaiting in launchpad
<blaze> or the problem is to rebuild in a certain sequence?
<santa_> everything wrt gcc 6 in applications is already fixed
<santa_> clivejo: btw note that I still have like 3 patches for apps 16.04.3
<santa_> awaiting for yofels approval
<blaze> so the problem is in the code which is not compiler-agnostic, right?
<santa_> not allways
<santa_> anyway this is the usual stuff when you work on a linux distribution
<santa_> with a major gcc version there's allways some packages to fix because they fail to build
<blaze> i realize they're not binary compatible, that's pretty normal
<blaze> but the build should be tested against more than one compiler version
<blaze> before being released
<tsimonq2> blaze: well not all packages are released after GCC6
<tsimonq2> what about GCC7? let's test against that! :P
<acheronuk> santa_: if everything in apps 16.04.3 is now GCC 6 safe, and any changes for that merged into kubuntu_unstable, I guess that makes unstable as safe as it gets in that respect as well 
<santa_> acheronuk: for apps 16.04.3 yes
<santa_> unless there are new upstream changes which doesn't work with gcc 6, but that's unlikely
<santa_> anyway the KCI is working already with gcc6 because it's already the default compiler, so if anything, you will notice
<acheronuk> santa_: yes, I realise that, but as you say unlikely, and you have to at some point stop overly worrying on what would happen if compiled with the previous default.
<clivejo> KCI should also use -proposed
<clivejo> note that kubuntu_unstable branch will be working with lastest git from KDE
<acheronuk> clivejo: not -proposed according to https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ci/+archive/ubuntu/unstable/+edit-dependencies
<clivejo> oh, maybe just our staging
<santa_> acheronuk: right now you have to care about 2 "defaults" the gcc 5 for xenial and the gcc 6 for yakkety
<santa_> but it's not difficult to do that
<acheronuk> fortunately both are in kci at get builds from the same source, so can compare if needed
<tsimonq2> so...kubuntu_stable?
<tsimonq2> what was the point?
<tsimonq2> and what now?
<blaze> still it seems to me more like organizational problem that can be avoided, rather than some technical problem
<santa_> blaze: it's not. when a new major version of gcc is going to be set as default we get a mail from the gcc maintainer linking to test rebuilds so we can see what's failing if we have time, we fix them in advance. that simple
<clivejo> acheronuk: ping
<acheronuk> clivejo: pong
<clivejo> do you have notes on moving bzr to git?
<tsimonq2> I have an idea
<tsimonq2> y'all know about packages.debian.org?
<acheronuk> clivejo: no. I gave it that quick test with amarok, but wasn't sure if it was very really satisfactory. + the way suggested on LP gave me an error I think
<tsimonq2> I'm constantly frustrated that I have to search the respective PPAs we have and I have to go to a lot of different places just to find the freaking packages in the PPAs
<tsimonq2> that and what version is in Debian etc.
<tsimonq2> what if I took a crack at customizing the source code for that to be able to search Debian, Ubuntu, AND all of our active PPAs?
<acheronuk> tsimonq2: that could be useful
<clivejo> I would like a way to search PPA
<tsimonq2> and if I get it working, maybe we can host it at packages.qa.kubuntu.co.uk
<tsimonq2> great \o/
<valorie> what a great idea
<valorie> since I think we have a few secret packagers who stash stuff in PPAs and never tell anybody
<tsimonq2> hehehehe ;)
<ahoneybun> can you do that?
<ahoneybun> pack.qa.ubuntu.co.uk
<ahoneybun> lots of dots
<tsimonq2> yep
<tsimonq2> I believe so
<tsimonq2> if not we can just do packages.kubuntu.co.uk
<ahoneybun> do we need a whole site for it?
<ahoneybun> well domain
<ahoneybun> we have http://qa.kubuntu.co.uk/
<ahoneybun> with a few links
<acheronuk> just a search page on that would be fine?
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: well I figured it might be easy enough to make it identical to packages.debian.org except for some CSS tweaks and additional archive sections
<clivejo> acheronuk: up to much?
<acheronuk> clivejo: not hugely. what have you in mind?
<clivejo> have a play with calligra on your container
<acheronuk> what needs doing with that?
<clivejo> packaging
<clivejo> Im assuming that krita will disappear somewhere too
<acheronuk> ok.
<clivejo> do you want to?
<ahoneybun> tsimonq2: sent you access to the kubuntu-manual on github
<ahoneybun> let me review before you make the final push of anything
<clivejo> its ok, I can hop on my own container if you are busy
<tsimonq2> k thx ahoneybun 
<ahoneybun> master = +1 16.04-LTS is well that's clear
<ahoneybun> ex at this moment master is 16.10
<acheronuk> clivejo: no, we can do that if you like
<clivejo> plus you can do the typing while Im crying and blowing my nose
<acheronuk> still that bad? urgh
<valorie> clivejo: I just excavated my laptop with broken hinge
<valorie> 128GB SSD, SATA 3 GB HD, and some memory
<clivejo> oh nice
<valorie> not sure how one knows what the memory sticks are
<clivejo> what kind of laptop is it?
<clivejo> wee sticker on them normally
<valorie> but as I recall, it was a LOT
<valorie> well, sticker starts with DIMM-CT
<acheronuk> nice indeed
<valorie> but that's just the type
<valorie> you want it all?
<clivejo> wouldnt say no
<valorie> ok, I'll have to trust you to erase my password/key files and such
<clivejo> mine is getting past it
<valorie> since it basically died
<clivejo> of course
<valorie> including the HD?
<valorie> I might even have a lil sata box for that
<tsimonq2> LINUX UNPLUGGED TIME! :D
<valorie> it was an HP laptop
<valorie> loooved that box
<acheronuk> my toshiba laptop hinge broke. well the surround on the lid it mounted into really. had to take a drill to it and basically make a new fixing with some spare bit of metal and nuts and bolts
<valorie> my attempts to fix failed 
<valorie> two laptops in a row
<valorie> :(
<acheronuk> it looks a bit ugly but it works. buying a whole new lid/surround was a daft price for what it was
<valorie> well, since my son keeps getting new gaming laptops, getting his "old" ones has been an option for me
<valorie> for the past few years
<valorie> now he's given up on laptops and is back at his fancy homebuilt tower
<valorie> so I'd better make this MSi last
<soee> !!
<soee> https://www.kdevelop.org/news/kdevelop-500-released
<clivejo> sorry, lost internet again
<acheronuk> clivejo: still about?
<acheronuk> ahhh
<valorie> yeah, they spiffed their website too
<valorie> they are excited about this release
<clivejo> santa_: what was the reason for modifying git-buildpackage-ppa?
<clivejo> for release type?
<kfunk> yeah, new website it is. you like it? :)
<acheronuk> I like that you get a screenshot of what you are going to get bang straight away.
<acheronuk> I've only briefly dabbled with kdevelop in the past, but now there is a decent 5 version I may try more
<clivejo> have debian packaged it?
<valorie> kfunk: it's awesome!
<valorie> very clean and attractive
<kfunk> acheronuk: yep. it's very user-oriented now.
<kfunk> that was our focus
<kfunk> the old one... didn't really have any focus :)
<santa_> clivejo: which modification? they are various. if you are speaking in general what I did so far was fixing bugs and making it compatible with the new tooling
<santa_> so now it's suposed to work well with depot.kde.org
<clivejo> it used to work from any git repo
<santa_> and now it doesn't?
<clivejo> nope
<santa_> which repository?
<clivejo> calligra
<ahoneybun> wow the KDevelop AppImage works
<ahoneybun> built using Frameworks 5.25 and Qt 5.7.0
<acheronuk> off to try that. I have the one from blaze's ppa
<ahoneybun> guessing this is what they are trying with snaps
<acheronuk> 118MB
<acheronuk> ah, yes, runs. using fusion Qt widgets, so not the prettiest, but there you go
<kfunk> yeah, we didn't include the breeze style, that's something on our todo
<IrcsomeBot1> <Clifford> Sorry rik. Internet is like a yoyo tonight and I've had enough of it
<acheronuk> clivejo: no probs. staring at compilation errors is probably not my fave thing to do at this time of night anyway :P
<IrcsomeBot1> <Clifford> Really gauls me paying £37 a moment for a rubbish connection
<acheronuk> gauls me that 3 years ago I saw BT laying fibre 200 yards away, and I still don't have it!
<IrcsomeBot1> <Clifford> *kicks stupid predictive text*
<IrcsomeBot1> <Clifford> Yeah they are lying bar stewards
<santa_> clivejo: thank you very much for reporting  this, please try the fix done here: https://code.launchpad.net/~panfaust/+git/kubuntu-automation/+ref/work3
<IrcsomeBot1> <Clifford> They have got millions from local and national government to provide a broadband service and didn't deliver
<IrcsomeBot1> <Clifford> Rik would you test that patch?
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> Someone turn down the damn linode machine
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> It went over 100% cpu
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> Well 146% some how
<acheronuk> is it still?
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> For the last 2 hours
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> Lower the jobs on KCI to 150 or something
<acheronuk> compiling calligra office on my container probably didn't help
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> Yea most likely
<acheronuk> though that finished 1hr ago
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> (Photo, 720x1280) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/l0270XoA/file_191.jpg
<acheronuk> and only just had to reboot container as it went unresponsive a few mins ago
<ahoneybun> that might be the reason for the unreponsive
 * ahoneybun seems to have forgotten the pw
<ahoneybun> unless yofel changed it
<acheronuk> yes. as said the compilation fished ok, so if it was my container maxing it out after that, then I have no clue what it was
<acheronuk> seems ok now
<ahoneybun> just try to limit the KCI jobs a bit please
<ahoneybun> I'd rather not blow the machine up lol
<acheronuk> KCI was doing nothing much. the scheduled huge job doesn't trigger for another hr
<ahoneybun> then what caused the huge CPU use?
<acheronuk> pbuilder doing calligra on the actual container I would guess. clive and me were testing a build
<acheronuk> but as said, that finished over an hr ago
<ahoneybun> mm
<acheronuk> so something else odd must have been in play
<acheronuk> clivejo: sorry for delay. just testing that git-buildpackage-ppa
<acheronuk> clivejo & santa - seemed to download source and build ok with a fresh git clone of calligra
<acheronuk> santa_ ^^
<IrcsomeBot1> <Clifford> Cool can you push it to ka git please
<acheronuk> clivejo: so ok to merge that whole branch?
<jbicha> please add bug 1612835 to your todo list
<ubottu> bug 1612835 in kopete (Ubuntu) "Please don't depend on jasper" [High,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1612835
<IrcsomeBot1> <Clifford> The merge request above
<santa_> acheronuk, clivejo: like rik says there's more stuff in the work3 branch awaiting merge, not just that fix
<IrcsomeBot1> <Clifford> #feelathome wow amazing as I am at home *face palms*
<IrcsomeBot1> <Clifford> Has it been tested?
<santa_> yes, I made a whole rebuild of frameworks/plasma/applications
<IrcsomeBot1> <Clifford> In kubuntu workflow?
<acheronuk> when I saw how many changes the merge made locally, I stopped
<santa_> clivejo: it was tested. what you mean kubuntu workflow?
<IrcsomeBot1> <Clifford> How we use the tools
<ahoneybun> I love how people file these bugs right before the freeze
<santa_> clivejo: well, that's irrelevant. the script in question to bump the build depends was tested
<santa_> clivejo: just see the diff of the commits in question please
#kubuntu-devel 2016-08-24
<yofel> ahoneybun: kci on linode is throttled to 87%, so that will never trigger that warning. But none of the other containers are throttled, so anyone compiling anything will trigger that warning (and the resource usage looks very much like a build job)
<yofel> just turn off the warning or forward it to /dev/null
<santa_> yofel: ↑ the merging of kubuntu automation work3 branch
<yofel> ok, will look tomorrow
<santa_> it porvides the ovverides system we discussed + 1 bug fix por gbp-ppa
<santa_> * provides
<santa_> btw don't forget I have pending patches for apps 16.04.3, they are just 3
<santa_> and the kdelibs one is a MUST
<santa_> in caps lock, seriously
<santa_> that being said good night everyone
<yofel> ack, nini
<yofel> and I'm off to bed too again, gn8
<Vorap> Morning all
<santa_> morning
<sakrecoer> it just hit me that you guys might be interested in this: Bug #1616175
<ubottu> bug 1616175 in ubuntustudio-meta (Ubuntu) "Ubuntu Studio Live CD build failing due to dependency loop" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1616175
<sakrecoer> it's our findings regarding kactivitymanagerd and krita...
<yofel> I know, our images have been failing for the same reason. I didn't have time to look into that yet
<sakrecoer> yofel: crossing fingers for you!
<blaze> guess what
<blaze> gcc6.2 is here
<blaze> pushed into the main archive
<valorie> wow
<valorie> this reminds me so much of our last release
<valorie> and the one before that -- always a major change *right* before freeze
<valorie> grrrr
<yofel> that's... the usual thing? The problem is major stuff near final release (i.e. glibc last cycle)
<valorie> or release, yeah
<valorie> or both! why not
<IrcsomeBot1> <Clifford> :( internet is still down today
<blaze> hm, i guess qml-module-org-kde-kholidays is not packaged
<blaze> clivejo: do you know something?
<blaze> here it is in sid https://packages.debian.org/sid/libs/qml-module-org-kde-kholidays
<blaze> oh i see, it comes only with apps 16.04.3
<clivejo> blaze: you can grab it from the staging PPA
<BluesKaj> Hey all
<JHOSMAN> Hello, has anyone here worked with compiling Ubuntu ISO images with support UEFI? I tell you, I'm making an ISO Unattended Ubuntu, but I can not make it do the UEFI boot  in mode EFI active in bios, the iso says BosyBox and the install not running, in mode legacy run OK.
<mhall119> sitter: sgclark: are you using Qt 5.6 in your snaps? And if so, where are you getting it from?
<sgclark> yes neon repos
<sgclark> may even be 5.7 now
<mhall119> where are the neon repos?
<sgclark> somewhere on the kde repo structure. sec
<sgclark> mhall119: https://packaging.neon.kde.org/
<mhall119> thank you sgclark 
<sgclark> sure thing
<mhall119> sgclark: oh, those are git repos, is there a deb repo?
<acheronuk> http://archive.neon.kde.org/
<mhall119> thanks acheronuk 
<acheronuk> np
<acheronuk> Evening :)
 * soee yawning ...
 * genii slides a mug of coffee to soee
<acheronuk> yofel: not urgent at at all, but can you at some point add kirigami and kdevplatform to KCI. packaging is now in out git. they are staring to get a few things needing/wanting them
<soee> no coffee, i just woke up after 4 hurs :S
 * genii drinks it instead
<acheronuk> when I've just woken up is when I need coffee the most
 * BluesKaj wakes up
<IrcsomeBot1> <marcinsagol> (Photo, 1280x720) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/5Q5aT0JH/file_202.jpg
<soee> current lock screen in Plasma 5.8-dev ^
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> I very rarely seen mine
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> tbh I loved what Chakra was/is doing with KDE art
<blaze> clivejo: so what's the deal with the access to alioth? what happened?
<ahoneybun> mm weird
<ahoneybun> qmake: could not exec '/usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/qt4/bin/qmake': No such file or directory
<ahoneybun> it needs Qt 5.6 though
<yofel> qtchooser ist trying to use the wrong qt
<ahoneybun> I see that
<ahoneybun> mm
<ahoneybun> Qt version 4.8.7
<ahoneybun> I'm trying to make qupzilla
<blaze> qt-default package should be installed
<blaze> err qt5-default
<yofel> that shouldn't be necessary as a build-dep
<yofel> but it would fix is for the moment, right
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> I have both but it did it with qt5-qmake as well
<yofel> and qmake -qt5 ?
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> seems it is: https://github.com/QupZilla/qupzilla
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> same error
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> oh
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> Project ERROR: QupZilla requires at least QtWebEngine 5.6!
<blaze> sure
<blaze> you can build only 1.8
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> I'm on yakkety with 5.6
<yofel> the ci ppa has qtwebengine, as does neon FWIW
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> I have all the staging, it's missing qtwebengine?
<yofel> *sigh*, why is using a bluetooth audio device in linux still a PITA in 2016
<yofel> maybe, I don't know what's in staging right now
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> we don't
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> mm
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> wait
<blaze> qtwebengine from 5.6 is pretty outdated btw
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> IDK well i need something
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> as long as it is over 5.6
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> Debian does not have it either
<acheronuk> ahoneybun: https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ci/+archive/ubuntu/unstable/+packages?field.name_filter=qtwebengine
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> I'd rather avoid the CI
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> mm
<acheronuk> copy to another ppa then
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> I can just grab the deb though
<clivejo> it not in simons PPA?
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> can I just get the deb and install that?
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> or will it break everything and set it all on fire?
<clivejo> dunno, probably has dependancies
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> mm not that crazy to add the CI PPA yet
<acheronuk> clivejo: probably still in simon's ppa, but the one in CI is more current, as QtWebEngine needed a no change rebuild against some fo the stuff that migrated from proposed recently
<clivejo> ahoneybun: its not crazy
<clivejo> just need to be sensible and watch what apt is grabbing
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> it says very unstable
<clivejo> pick what you want and disable it again
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> I don't need it that bad
<blaze> don't be afraid, be a ninja
<sakrecoer> hi guys, i'm writing the release announcement, and i found this one-liner from 15.10:
<sakrecoer> "Kubuntu uses KDE software and now features the new Plasma 5 desktop."
<sakrecoer> i reckon the plasma version might have changed, and maybe you want something different all together?
<clivejo> its still version 5
<sakrecoer> should i just copy pasta that then? you can think about it until tomorrow anyways :)
<clivejo> release statement for what?
<sakrecoer> beta1
<clivejo> yakkety
<clivejo> !info plasma-desktop
<ubottu> plasma-desktop (source: plasma-desktop): Tools and widgets for the desktop. In component universe, is optional. Version 4:5.7.2-0ubuntu2 (yakkety), package size 1731 kB, installed size 8712 kB
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> we are not going for Beta 1 are we?
<sakrecoer> yes, yakkety..
<yofel> we were, but I don't have time to fix it up, and nobody else seems to bother
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> fix up what yofel?
<yofel> our images are unbuildable thanks to some kactivities/kactivitymanagerd dependency mess
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> oh that
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> I thought you meant annocements
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> /me knows he spelled that wron
<clivejo> yofel: can you comment out okular on our seed
<yofel> why?
<valorie> ?
<valorie> we need okular!
<acheronuk> okular depends libkactivites6
<clivejo> we need to fix it
<clivejo> in apps 16.04.3
<clivejo> https://anonscm.debian.org/cgit/pkg-kde/applications/okular.git/tree/debian/control
<clivejo> dunno why we need it
<clivejo> but can you comment it out for a test?
<clivejo> might not be the problem but might get us a step closer to figuring it out
<yofel> oh, this is a qt4 thing
<yofel> ok, I'll remove it in a bit
<clivejo> I dont have bzr access to the seed
<acheronuk> reverse-depends libkactivities6
<acheronuk> Reverse-Depends
<acheronuk> ===============
<acheronuk> * calligra-libs
<acheronuk> * dolphin4
<acheronuk> * kde-runtime
<acheronuk> * konqueror
<acheronuk> * libkactivities-dbg
<acheronuk> * libkactivities-dev
<acheronuk> * libkateinterfaces4
<acheronuk> * okular
<acheronuk> * rekonq
<clivejo> I thought was only studio was affected cause their seed pulls calligra
 * clivejo shouts "all abroad Shiny Rik"
<acheronuk> okular has a FW branch, but they seem in no hurry..
<acheronuk> I still don't understand why 'shiny'
<clivejo> shiney?
<clivejo> like in brand new sparkles and shiney
<clivejo> add debian as a remote
<yofel> oh great, the last person that updated kubuntu-meta did that on yakkety, and I have no set up yakkety chroot :(
<valorie> :(
<yofel> clivejo: can you like, pull kubuntu-meta from yakkety, run the update script inside then... tar up and send me the result?
<yofel> or do it in your linode container, then I should be able to remote debsign it
<clivejo> wait wait
<clivejo> grrr
<yofel> well, or someone else
<clivejo> sorry
<clivejo> that was directed at rik
<clivejo> too many conversations
<clivejo> he was scrolling like a crazy person
<yofel> lxd copied the behavior of docker to assign random names to containers, so it once called a container 'semiretired-philip' - since then I also adopted to scheme of assigning random nonsense names to containers
<yofel> hence, "shiny"
<clivejo> and control
<valorie> lol
<clivejo> dont laugh at me
<clivejo> my head hurts
<valorie> {{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{hugs}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}} to clivejo
<valorie> I was laughing at yofel's silly names for containers
<blaze> halp, qupzilla is trying to kill me
<blaze> with some strange epileptic flicker
<acheronuk> ahh. that explains the names :)
<clivejo> just do a diff
<soee> do you have qupzilla 2 builds ?
<clivejo> LOL hardly worth the effort
<clivejo> but at least you learned how to do a merge!
<clivejo> yofel: ./update: 13: exec: germinate-update-metapackage: not found
<yofel> you will have to install a couple things
<blaze> probably something is wrong with the qtwebengine from ci
<blaze> i'll check again but only yesterday
<blaze> i mean tomorrow
<blaze> lol
<acheronuk> you have a build?
<clivejo> yofel: done, and script running
<yofel> thanks!
<yofel> that'll take a while
<clivejo> indeed and on my internet will take a lifetime!
 * clivejo sings the Rick song
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> soee still around?
<clivejo> I seem to be downloading the entire archive!
 * clivejo shouts and kicks stuff
<clivejo> WHY!!!
<acheronuk> this is an iso build?
 * clivejo just pressed Control and C to copy a line about ports arm
<yofel> you are downloading all package indizes for all architectures. So you *are* downloading the whole archive index at least :P
<clivejo> and cancelled the fecking things
 * clivejo cries
<clivejo> why do we use Control C to copy stuff all over the desktop, yet in terminal it cancels stuff
<clivejo> yofel: so Rik has done a debian merge on okular and just uploaded to staging
<soee> acheronuk: sup ?
<acheronuk> well, will upload when get remote signing to work
<acheronuk> nope. not letting me remote sign
<clivejo> grab it locally and just do it from there
<acheronuk> I am
<acheronuk> done. 
<clivejo> acheronuk: when using that tool, its best to create a new directory for it
<clivejo> ie workspace/okular/okular
<clivejo> as it puts the build files in ../
<acheronuk> true
<acheronuk> if not you would get a common upload dir if you were doing a few
<clivejo> in clean environment it wouldnt be a problem, but if you working with few packages could get files mixed up together
<clivejo> caused me issues in the past
<clivejo> also helps with scripting multiple packages
<acheronuk> gotcha
<acheronuk> grr. remote signing now works once it I did it locally. odd
<clivejo> what did it complain about?
<acheronuk> could not find my secret key, when local signing and gpg-agent was working just fine
<clivejo> debsign is temperamental 
<acheronuk> okular built, and no deps on anything kactivities I think :)
 * clivejo wipes sweat off brow
<clivejo> yofel: script just finished
<clivejo> next time this should be done on Linode :P
<acheronuk> that would be quick
<clivejo> [ppc64el] Merging seeds with available package lists...
<clivejo> dch warning: your current directory has been renamed to:
<clivejo> ../kubuntu-meta-1.343
<clivejo> Removed okular from desktop [arm64 armhf ppc64el], full [arm64 armhf ppc64el]
<clivejo> Removed okular-extra-backends from desktop-recommends [arm64 armhf ppc64el], full-recommends [arm64 armhf ppc64el]
<clivejo> changelog says the same
<clivejo> yofel: pushed it to my PPA - https://launchpad.net/~clivejo/+archive/ubuntu/yakkety/+packages
<IrcsomeBot1> <Clifford> Lost internet again
#kubuntu-devel 2016-08-25
<tsimonq2> hey clivejo and Clifford , when do you plan on applying to become a Kubuntu Developer? :P
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> Clifford ^
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> Clifford and clivejo are the same
<tsimonq2> ik ahoneybun 
<tsimonq2> :P
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> Since you know PyQt go fix the slideshow @tsimonq2
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> Mm my screen locker is broken
<ahoneybun> mm
<ahoneybun> yofel: I see screenshots of Linux Mint 18 using a Qt UI for their installer
<ahoneybun> so they must have fixed it or are going it hit it too
<tsimonq2> wooooooah so many merge failures
<tsimonq2> ATTENTION NINJAS AND YOFEL! I'm rebuilding mgmt_merger because I believe that retries all the mergers. A lot of them are failing because of errors I'm fixing by rebuilding, so a global rebuild is just easier. Either way, I don't think it hurts. ;)
<tsimonq2> This is to make it clear that my above message was not a KCI output.
<valorie> fun colors, tsimonq2
<tsimonq2> valorie: well I do that when I want to get the attention of some people who are grepping logs
<tsimonq2> :P
<tsimonq2> valorie: see what I mean? :P ^
<tsimonq2> oh that's great...
<tsimonq2> screen of red...
<valorie> worked for the first few.....
<tsimonq2> valorie: tooling seems broken but nobody's touched it lately according to the Git history...
<tsimonq2> yofel: so the tooling is broken I think? ^
<tsimonq2> ooh what's this? :P
<valorie> woah
<tsimonq2> one more try on mgmt_merger just in case
<tsimonq2> wth...
<acheronuk> tsimonq2: WTF?
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: you talking about how broke KCI is or did I mess up?
<acheronuk> KCI
<tsimonq2> yeah it's BROKEN
 * acheronuk goes for coffee
<acheronuk> not sure if that is the tooling or the slave
<acheronuk> looks to me as if the linode node is the one where the errors are happening
<blaze> lp is smart
<blaze> found me among the contributors to qupzilla and added to the actual project
<tsimonq2> yofel: turn it off and on again so it can fix itself :P
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: maybe this is relevant? http://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker_cleanup_amd64/
<tsimonq2> that was disabled
<tsimonq2> I think
<tsimonq2> because it seems that went every two hours
<tsimonq2> or anm I wrong here?
<tsimonq2> well I'm wrong on the timing but still
<acheronuk> you just triggered that, but failed on lindode?
<tsimonq2> yeah
<tsimonq2> same critical error
<acheronuk> http://kci.pangea.pub/computer/
<acheronuk> Response time: Time out for last 2 try
<tsimonq2> so Linode is crapping out
<acheronuk> not sure if symptom, cause, or neither
<tsimonq2> grrrrrreat
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: like I said, all yofel needs to do is turn it off and on again :P
<acheronuk> or maybe that container at least
<tsimonq2> yeah
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: do you have access?
<acheronuk> no, and I wouldn't mess with it if I had to be honest
<tsimonq2> clivejo, yofel: KCI is broken, flag
<tsimonq2> get it acheronuk? red flag? :D
 * acheronuk groans
<tsimonq2> ?
<blaze> tsimonq2: couldn't sitter help with that?
<tsimonq2> maybe
<acheronuk> should it be linode rather than anything else, then I don't think he would have access
<tsimonq2> ok I'm up too late, I NEED to go to bed, o/
<yofel> o.O
<yofel> acheronuk: I think everything needs a reset. There's errors on the slaves, but mgmt_merger only runs on master, I got a stacktrace trying to log in, ...
<acheronuk> I was looking at those errors rather than that master job, but yes, none of it seems very happy!
<yofel> lets try to just go with a CI reset
<yofel> FWIW, clivejo has the same permissions as I do if this ever happens again and I'm gone
<acheronuk> Noted. I saw he was on the ci-admins on LP
 * clivejo is broken too
<acheronuk> morning
 * soee fixes clivejo with his magic toolbox
 * clivejo thinks jenkins must run on windows
<yofel> well, it's java so that should be fairly easy to set up ^^
<yofel> javax.servlet.ServletException: org.openid4java.discovery.DiscoveryException: 0x704: Failed to discover XRDS document from https://login.launchpad.net/+id/f6PQhez
<yofel> again o.O
<yofel> ok, let me reboot the whole thing and hope it'll boot back up
<yofel> wow, I can barely use ssh on that box
<yofel> the network connection feels horrible, but it seems to work overall for now
<kfunk> had any problems packaging kdevelop 5.0? I'm curious
<acheronuk> kfunk: not sure if anyone has tried. blaze already had daily builds in his ppa, and Neon's JR said it was building om their CI last night. so I guess between those 2 most heavy lifting for debian packaging is handled?
<clivejo> yofel: did you get that updated package in my PPA?
<yofel> not yet
<clivejo> looks like studio fixed theirs
<clivejo> yofel: what do I need to look at if I wanted to go for kubuntu-dev? 
 * acheronuk is pleased clivejo is seriously thinking about applying for dev :)
<clivejo> dont think Im ready
<yofel> let me postpone that discussion to lunch, busy right now
<clivejo> but maybe I could study up on the areas Im weak on
<clivejo> yofel: no problem
<soee> ;o
<acheronuk> that's better. I hope
<clivejo> oh dear
<yofel> I *think* launchpad is having issues?
<clivejo> shock horror
<tsimonq2> it's too late, screw it, I'm staying up
<tsimonq2> clivejo: so you basically admitted you're ready for the hour of torture I keep hearing about? :D
<clivejo> Im *thinking* about it
<yofel> you could read the old meeting logs, that's usually pretty informative
<tsimonq2> yofel: *I* struggled to find those
<yofel> look at when people got added to ~kubuntu-dev, then look for IRC logs of here or #ubuntu-meeting of that day
<acheronuk> Aaron Honeycutt 2016-08-01
<tsimonq2> huh?!?
<tsimonq2> I didn't know he did dev stuff
<acheronuk> https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-dev/+members#active
<yofel> ahoneybun: uhm.... did you press a wrong button? ^
<acheronuk> I was wondering....
<acheronuk> I will learn from the logs of clivejo's meeting ;D
<tsimonq2> me too :P
<yofel> I was so generous to kick him out :P
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: I wonder if I catch up enough so your torture hour is before mine, so it's like a two hour thing, maybe we can secretly plot for that to happen :P
<yofel> oh wow, even nixternal is still on the team
 * yofel wonders what he's doing these days
<acheronuk> lol. make scarlett the next newest
<acheronuk> tsimonq2: you never know. one thing at a time for me
<yofel> well, clive has the head start here as he's a kubuntu member already, you both need to get that done first ;)
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: again man, we should plan for the same meeting to torture everyone else ;)
<acheronuk> yofel: exactly. one thing at a time. and I *know* there are several roadblocks in my knowledge besides. and that is just the things I know of!
<tsimonq2> well all I know is that symbols suck and I need to brush up on my C++ :P
<acheronuk> tsimonq2: ditto
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> hey @Sick_Rimmit we need a ninja dojo session with clivejo and yofel :P
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> to teach us C++ and how to properly update symbols :P
<yofel> *technically*, knowing c++ is not a requirement for ~kubuntu-dev. Knowing how symbol management works is though. So as long as you know the dpkg technicalities and basic linux shared object workings, you're good
 * tsimonq2 rewrites everything in Python :P
<acheronuk> yofel: well trying to work out where/why some of the akonadi symbols had gone missing, did show up I need to do some more C++
<acheronuk> not enough to be an uber expert coder, but a bit more targeted reading up on some things
<tsimonq2> ^
<tsimonq2> I would at least like to know the Qt libraries
<acheronuk> ok. bbl. stuff to do :/
<tsimonq2> o/ acheronuk 
<yofel> clivejo: hm, that kubuntu-meta update is correct regarding the meta contents, but the changelog is rubbish o.O
<yofel> but why..
<tsimonq2> kubuntu-meta (1.342) yakkety; urgency=medium
<tsimonq2>   * Refreshed dependencies
<tsimonq2>   * Added packagekit to desktop-recommends
<tsimonq2>  -- Adam Conrad <adconrad@ubuntu.com>  Tue, 16 Aug 2016 18:01:58 -0600
<tsimonq2> I don't see what's bad about that?
<tsimonq2> but I haven't read the diff...
<yofel> no, I mean 1.343 which will remove okular
<tsimonq2> where's that at?
<yofel> but it removed it from all archs, then wrote "[arm64 armhf ppc64el]" in the changelog...
<yofel> germinate is weird
<yofel> clive's ppa, and in the archive in a minute
<tsimonq2> yofel: why did you abort things? :O
<yofel> because I wanted to reset things
<tsimonq2> ok
<tsimonq2> yofel: is debian-revision-should-not-be-zero a KCI error or Lintian?
<yofel> sounds like lintian, someone uploaded a "3.0 (quilt)" package with a native version?
<tsimonq2> yofel: no that's on EVERY package in KCI
<yofel> uh, o.O
<tsimonq2> look for yourself
<yofel> tsimonq2: I don't see it? example please
<tsimonq2> yofel: https://launchpadlibrarian.net/280396680/buildlog_ubuntu-yakkety-amd64.cervisia_4%3A16.04.3+p16.10+git20160822.1857-0_BUILDING.txt.gz
<tsimonq2> E: cervisia source: debian-revision-should-not-be-zero 4:16.04.3+p16.10+git20160822.1857-0
<tsimonq2> W: cervisia source: out-of-date-standards-version 3.9.6 (current is 3.9.8)
<tsimonq2> E: cervisia: debian-revision-should-not-be-zero 4:16.04.3+p16.10+git20160822.1857-0
<tsimonq2> E: cervisia: package-must-activate-ldconfig-trigger usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libkdeinit5_cvsaskpass.so
<tsimonq2> E: cvsservice: debian-revision-should-not-be-zero 4:16.04.3+p16.10+git20160822.1857-0
<tsimonq2> W: cvsservice: binary-without-manpage usr/bin/cvsservice5
<tsimonq2> E: cvsservice: package-must-activate-ldconfig-trigger usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libkdeinit5_cvsservice.so
<tsimonq2> N: 5 tags overridden (5 warnings)
<yofel> ah, kci ignores those I believe
<tsimonq2> but it's still very annoying in the build log :P
<tsimonq2> can it not upload -1 instead of -0?
<yofel> well, you shouldn't read that for lintian warnings, you should read http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_cervisia/lastFailedBuild/parsed_console/
<tsimonq2> WHAT
<tsimonq2> yofel: where did you find this?!?!?!? :O
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: did you know about this? ^
<tsimonq2> that's amazing
<yofel> go to a build -> click on parsed console output at the left
<tsimonq2> yofel: speaking of that, package-must-activate-ldconfig-trigger ?
<tsimonq2> wth?
<yofel> false positive, question is what the proper fix is.
<tsimonq2> how did you tell it was a false positive?
<tsimonq2> s/did/could/
<yofel> those are kdeinit plugins, which don't need to be callable as regular libs as they're not actually linked to by anything. ldconfig ignores them by default as they're unversioned and throws that warning because it cannot determine what to do
<tsimonq2> so what do you do about it?
<yofel> technically, those should not be in the public lib path, not sure why they are
<yofel> IMO, just override the warning, it'll work fine
<yofel> hm... we did have a dh_movelibkdeinit for kde4 in the past
<yofel> something to think about, but I have to leave for now
<acheronuk> tsimonq2: yes, I did know about that
<acheronuk> tsimonq2: I assumed you did, but obviously not
<tsimonq2> :O
<tsimonq2> oh ffs... I want to get stuff done!
<tsimonq2> why do I have to wait for this stupid build queue...
<acheronuk> I know. I know
<tsimonq2> finally! I reached the end of the dependency tree!
<tsimonq2> now I get to watch it slowly get to the code I just pushed :/
<tsimonq2> 7 different jobs stacked :/
<acheronuk> LP taking forever to publish really does NOT help
<tsimonq2> and of course, LP is the cause of my pain and suffering once again
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: I asked on #launchpad recently about this. Someone's working on better parallel publisher support, but there's no artificial buffer. Launchpad literally has that queue size...
<acheronuk> yes, cjwatson basically said the same to me
<tsimonq2> yeah that's the guy I talked to 
<tsimonq2> it's a pita
 * acheronuk wishes for another 4/5 nodes on linode so can have our own build farm
<tsimonq2> YES!
<tsimonq2> :D
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: if in another couple months we don't see progress, we should get our own package building farm, that would really help
<acheronuk> start saving your pocket money, or find us some sponsors with pockets big enough
<tsimonq2> hehehehe :)
<acheronuk> Neon seems a fair bit slower on actual builds than LP builders, but they don't have these wait times AFAIK
<blaze> unfortunately I did not managed to get qupzilla working with acheronuk's qtwebengine :(
<blaze> even after rebuild
<acheronuk> blaze: something wrong with it? not my actual packaging on that
<blaze> acheronuk: it seems so
<yofel> you don't need particulary big pockets for a build server, a reasonable one would be e.g. a scaleway C2L node, which is like 24€/month
<acheronuk> blaze: what is wrong?
<yofel> the question is more the technical side. Go with neon approach and have no way to manually upload something, or setup debile or wanna-build as a build scheduler
<tsimonq2> yofel: what is the most efficient way to test KCI against a new Qt version?
<blaze> acheronuk: it looks like QWebView is not starting, idk why, no error messages
<yofel> upload a new Qt to the PPA
<yofel> or go the ugly way and add another PPA as a dep
<acheronuk> tsimonq2: did you build any more of Qt 5.7?
<acheronuk> blaze: just trying to build here. how to test that?
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: no, I never finished and tbh I got distracted
<tsimonq2> yofel: would you be able to create a ninja PPA for that? we would all upload, then when all uploaded, add the PPA as a dep and work to solve all the errors that arise just by the new Qt version. Then, when that's done, someone copies those packages over. Or, would you rather I get all the Qt packages good to go and just copy over with no testing?
<tsimonq2> your choice :)
<acheronuk> blaze: ooh. flash flash and nothing much happens. I see
<blaze> acheronuk: exactly
<acheronuk> tsimonq2: you did QtWebEngine. any ideas?
<tsimonq2> nope
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: I worked on the debian dir not the rest of the code
<tsimonq2> :P
<acheronuk> I know, just you might know if there have been any fixes discussed about it, either in upstream changes they might need to add, or in the packaging
 * tsimonq2 shrugs
<acheronuk> I thought unlikely, but had to ask
<tsimonq2> :)
<acheronuk> blaze: If I can summon up the motivation, I'll maybe try compiling it in a Neon VM with whatever c=version they have
<acheronuk> bit at the moment I clearly can't even type :P ^^^^^
<acheronuk> *but
<acheronuk> FFS!
<blaze> :)
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> /me wonders why yofel kicked me our of devs
<yofel> because you are not one?
<yofel> that is not a free-for-all team
<tsimonq2> yofel: so...what do I do about Qt 5.7?
<ahoneybun> this is true
<yofel> tsimonq2: preferably take what's in debian experimental and try to build that in yakkety, otherwise try to use what neon has
<yofel> ahoneybun: that's why even the council is only an indirect owner of the team, so that the coucil members themselves don't count as members
<tsimonq2> yofel: but I mean where?
<tsimonq2> yofel: what should I do?
<yofel> tsimonq2: put it in a ppa of yours, and it everything looks good sync it to the CI
<yofel> *if
<tsimonq2> ok
<tsimonq2> yofel: because this will likely happen within an hour or two, is it worth doing a global rebuild to pick up the changes or would you rather wait for the nightly?
<acheronuk> tsimonq2: what will happen in an hr or so?
<yofel> I really doubt that you'll get Qt done within an hour or two, but feel free to do a global rebuild
<tsimonq2> ok
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: Qt 5.7 sync from experimental
<acheronuk> tsimonq2: not a hope in hell. the bootstrap and then rebuilds takes best part of a day, if LP is not slow
 * ahoneybun dislikes the screen locker being broke
<tsimonq2> heh
<yofel> ahoneybun: where?
<yofel> that should like, never happen
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: worth trying right? :P
<ahoneybun> oh yakkety
<yofel> great
<ahoneybun> no clue why
<acheronuk> tsimonq2: do it, but be prepared for much waiting
<tsimonq2> ok acheronuk :)
<yofel> can I go on vacation until academy and not care about broken software? yes?
<acheronuk> my screenlocker on YY is just fine
<tsimonq2> idk yofel :P
<ahoneybun> tells me to go to ctrl + alt+ f2 and use loginctl unlock-sessions
<yofel> right, that means it crashed
<acheronuk> ahoneybun: I had that on and off switching session with 5.6.5
<ahoneybun> it just happend with its been 5 mins so it locks up
<acheronuk> 5.7.x has been ok so far....
<ahoneybun> also I have a okular update coming
<acheronuk> okular is to just try to stop a build problem on the iso
<ahoneybun> so it's safe?
<acheronuk> it wanting the old kde4 kactivities messed up the iso build, so yes, 'should' be safe
<ahoneybun> mm
<ahoneybun> yofel: I've turned off locking for now
<yofel> okular will be from the PPA
<yofel> there was no archive upload for okular
<acheronuk> I don't tend to bother with locking nowadays, but it's a hard habit to break
<ahoneybun> well by default it does
<acheronuk> oh, yes it does
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<acheronuk> ahoneybun: I've never really left that to the system. I used to work somewhere where leaving your workstation unlocked was a serious disciplinary offence.
<tsimonq2> o/ BluesKaj 
 * yofel also needs a lock screen at work - it's not considered an offense, but there are things like unlocked ssh keys etc.
<BluesKaj> hey tsimonq2
<clivejo> ahoneybun: what version of plasma have you installed?
<clivejo> slhk: o/
<clivejo> would you mind joining #kde-neon ?
<tsimonq2> yofel, clivejo, acheronuk: I'll get some spare testing done but otherwise Beta 1 needs testing!
<yofel> right, go ahead and get lubuntu done at least
<tsimonq2> that's my #1 priority
<tsimonq2> don't you guys have a !testers thing? I thought I saw that once here...
 * tsimonq2 is scred to ping all sorts of people :P
<yofel> we do, but we have no images
<tsimonq2> yofel: I sort of forgot, what did kubuntu_stable do and why is it disabled?
<yofel> meh, our seed is still busted, thanks to kde-runtime
<yofel> tsimonq2: packaging for the kde bugfix branches (for apps and plasma)
<yofel> but the CI tooling has no way to determine what the correct upstream bugfix branch name is right now
<yofel> so disabled until that's fixed
<tsimonq2> yofel: ...isn't that a simple fix?
<yofel> not if you have to rewrite code in a couple places :P
<yofel> because the current logic relies on a branch namespace that we don't have on launchpad
<tsimonq2> I would help but I suck at Ruby
<tsimonq2> just like Ruby :P
<yofel> everyone here does, that's the problem -.-
<yofel> maybe I should really start and rewrite that in java
<tsimonq2> yofel: I'll do most of the work if it's in Python :P
<tsimonq2> I LOATH Java
<yofel> well, then propose another language that has a compiler, which disqualifies python
<yofel> we could go with rust? seems to be fancy right now
<tsimonq2> I don't know Rust
<tsimonq2> yofel: why does it have to use a compiler?
<yofel> I only went for java because of jenkins anyway
<tsimonq2> compilers are slow :/
<yofel> tsimonq2: so I can actually rely on stuff at least executing without me having to write an extensive testsuite?
<tsimonq2> yofel: correct, if I'm understanding you correctly
<tsimonq2> I can help you write unit tests if you want, it will certainly help with making sure it's always stable :P
<yofel> we have those in ruby, just unmaintained. Which is why I see little point in replacing one script language with another one
<tsimonq2> Python is very easy for beginners
<yofel> as is java
<tsimonq2> no it isn't
<tsimonq2> I'm a beginner in Java and it's harder than Python :P
<tsimonq2> I know very little
<tsimonq2> but I enjoy Python because it's very flexible
<tsimonq2> yofel: https://twitter.com/notnownikki/status/767806785637982208
<yofel> right, it's a matter of opinion. I personally know java better than python, and I don't really like the way python does OO markups
<soee> https://spyurk.am/uploads/images/scaled_full_59d48025d37ced7b8028.gif
<mamarley> It depends on with which other languages you are familiar.  If you have experience in other C-like languages, Java might be easier.  If all your experience is in C-like languages, the syntax of Python can be extremely difficult to understand.
<yofel> lets go with... D?
 * yofel throws special characters at soee
<tsimonq2> don't get me started on Perl :P
<mamarley> In my opinion, Perl is a write-only language. :)
<yofel> it is
<soee> :D
<tsimonq2> congrats, we have 270 something items in the build queue and like 3 actually running :/
<tsimonq2> if yakkety_unstable_ktextwidgets keeps going for another half an hour, I will kill it with a sword
<tsimonq2> that change that I pushed HOURS ago?
<tsimonq2> not built yet :/
<tsimonq2> in fact, all of those are really tempting to just make DIE
<tsimonq2> well specifically yakkety_unstable_ktextwidgets yakkety_unstable_kbookmarks yakkety_unstable_kio 
<tsimonq2> then cervisia will FINALLY build
<yofel> blame the really deep dependency tree
<tsimonq2> it's disgusting and needs to die. :P
<yofel> just be happy that you're working on cervisia, not kdepim :P
<tsimonq2> or isn't there a way to prioritize this stuff?!?
<tsimonq2> yeah agreed :P
<tsimonq2> yofel: dude, can I just kill those three, no code changes, and green
<tsimonq2> PLEASE
<yofel> it is prioritized by dependency levels, leaves build last
<tsimonq2> :(
<yofel> well, feel free to, but fix whatever may break afterwards by building with older versions of dependencies
<tsimonq2> I will
<tsimonq2> I promise
 * yofel went and crippled kactivities 4
<yofel> why does that still have to be a thing..
<tsimonq2> FINALLY
<tsimonq2> it's building!
<tsimonq2> yofel: please tell me there's a tool to craft changelog files from scratch...
<tsimonq2> (as in debian/changelog)
<tsimonq2> yofel: I packaged QtSpeech and I think it's done except for that
<yofel> depends on what you're trying to do, the format is simple enough to write just by hand. Usually I think people start that command that creates the whole packaging template
<tsimonq2> well I know the syntax
<tsimonq2> I'm just wondering if theres' an easy way to search the program to generate that file
<yofel> from... what?
<yofel> if you're doing a scratch upload, people usually just write "Intial upload (Closes: #whatever)/(LP: #whatever)" and are done
<tsimonq2> OH SHOOT I mean copyright files
<tsimonq2> sorry
<tsimonq2> any way to generate copyright files programatically?
<yofel> oh that, not... really... there is licensecheck, and there's helper tools lying around somewhere, but as there is no standard for writing copyright headers, that's a bit tricky
<yofel> maybe ask maxy what's he's using
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> clivejo 5.7.2 last time I looked
<blaze> you guys should learn... (dramatic pause) Haskell!
<tsimonq2> EEW!
<yofel> uhm, no. just no.
<blaze> lol
<tsimonq2> I can't agree more with yofel 
<davmor2> yofel: I see what you did there you mistook a . for an ! and didn't turn caps on before typing ;)
<yofel> true, I was reading haskell, thinking ocaml, and my brain crashed
<tsimonq2> well that's 'cause yofel's brain runs on Java
<tsimonq2> and Java is complicated and hard :P
 * tsimonq2 runs
 * yofel likes the idea that his brain runs on coffee
<tsimonq2> hehehehehehehe, you run on coffee AND the convoluted, complicated programming language. EVERYONE WINS! :D
<yofel> we could use scala :P
<tsimonq2> wth?
<tsimonq2> what's that?
<yofel> another language that uses the JVM
<tsimonq2> EEW JVM is slow and terrible
<yofel> we already use the jvm for jenkins, so the difference would be negligible
<tsimonq2> yofel: how good is your C?
<yofel> I'll agree that jenkins is slow and terrible though :P
<tsimonq2> +1
<yofel> tolerable, but do we need to use a language that was only written because the machine it was made for couldn't handle a compiler for a language with more features?
<tsimonq2> I know, for something unrelated to this
<yofel> well, depends on what..
<tsimonq2> yofel: see #ubuntu-release
<yofel> oh netcfg, haven't looked at that in a long time ^^
<tsimonq2> pplleeaassee??????
<yofel> not while I'm at work, I need to concentrate when reading C
<tsimonq2> fine fine
<tsimonq2> yofel: if nobody ends up doing it, when do you get off of work? :D
<yofel> in ~2h, then dinner, then driving home for an hour, then take care of some thing, look at kactivities again, play some WoW, and then I can look at netcfg if it's not midnight yet
<tsimonq2> ok lol
<tsimonq2> yofel: I have to trick infinity into doing it :P
<yofel> I think he already got tricked :P
<tsimonq2> hmmm we'll see :P
<tsimonq2> yofel: it would be more useful if you pined the actual person who's supposed to be doing that for the release team :P
<tsimonq2> (Laney)
<yofel> thanks, I didn't know who that was
<tsimonq2> yofel: we're the only two flavors left
<tsimonq2> just an fyi
<tsimonq2> (Kubuntu images need testing and so do Lubuntu Alternate after a respin)
<tsimonq2> oh yeah BTW I FIXED CERVISIA! :d
<tsimonq2> s/:d/:D/
<tsimonq2> (caps lock)
<tsimonq2> yofel: Missing build dependencies: libboost-python1.58-dev
<tsimonq2> weird
<tsimonq2> libboost-python1.61-dev is in the archive
<tsimonq2> ohh I see what the problem is
<tsimonq2> maybe it just needs updating to 1.61
<tsimonq2> I'll do that and see what decides to break. :P
<tsimonq2> that was me
<ronnoc> Riddell: With your blog today about the updated Neon images, does this mean that the stock Neon User Edition iso has both Muon and Discover as standard apps, or just Muon? (Sorry, I don't have an image handy to test atm).
<soee> muon on Neon http://i.imgur.com/5NjE68x.png
<tsimonq2> !testers
<ubottu> Help is needed in #kubuntu-devel. Please ping Riddell, yofel, soee, Tm_T, shadeslayer, BluesKaj, James147, Quintasan, lordievader, shrini, tester56, parad1se, mamarley, alket, SourBlues, sgclark, neo31, vip, mparillo for information
<tsimonq2> so Kubuntu Yakkety Yak Beta 1 needs testing
<tsimonq2> go go go! ;)
<tsimonq2> http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/366/builds
<tsimonq2> that was me
<tsimonq2> and me
<soee> :-)
<soee> divesion!
<mparillo> tsimonq2: We are doing beta?
<mparillo> I know it has been some days since I had anything to zsync from the ISO.
<acheronuk> news to me?
 * acheronuk goes to lool
<acheronuk> *look
<tsimonq2> yup mparillo 
<mparillo> must.resist.the.urge.to.wire
<acheronuk> is kubuntu wire still a thing?
<mparillo> Kubuntu could always use positive spin. But back on topic. the ISO still works live, with the same minor issues I have had previously. Successfully tested Firefox and Wireless Networking Widget on physical HW. Note that the Kicker Application Launcher favorites are still empty, and the Try/Install dialog was not presented (which I prefer, but does not match the test execution steps).
<mparillo> acheronuk: Last I checked, it still was there. I think any positive mentions are good. Silence is not good. Rumors of our demise are terrible.
<acheronuk> mparillo: are you testing that on hardware or a VM? last time I tried it skipped to a desktop session in a VM , but not on actual hardware
<mparillo> In my test results (http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/366/builds/129095/testcases/1303/results) I noted physical HW. I will try with my slooow netbook, becuase on that the dialog did come up.
<mparillo> But as I said, it is technically a bug, but I prefer it that way.
<acheronuk> mparillo: I do not disagree. my slight fears about a kubuntu demise are on factor in me choosing to get more involved
<acheronuk> *one factor
<mparillo> That is why I want us to always be in the conversation among the leading KDE distros.
<mparillo> Energy flows two ways. From new users to helpers to testers to developers. Then back down again.
<zamazan4ik_> Hello.there is problem with installing libkf5grantleetheme-dev
<zamazan4ik_> this library want to delete many other libraries
<zamazan4ik_> i use kubuntu 16.10
<mparillo> acheronuk: I updated my test result. On a slow netbook, the dialog is presented.
<ahoneybun> zamazan4ik_: when did get the iso image>
<ahoneybun> ?
<ahoneybun> I would recommend to get the Beta 1 and help test that
<blaze> ramzan4ik: it's because app 16.04.3 did not arrived yet into archive
<blaze> *apps
<tsimonq2> Kubuntu is bricked
<blaze> tsimonq2: why?
<tsimonq2> yofel: "Download updates while installing Kubuntu" is unclickable
<tsimonq2> wait
<tsimonq2> because it couldn't connect to INTERNET
<tsimonq2> the terminal text is all jumpy
<tsimonq2> I can't connect to the internet
<blaze> ramzan4ik: as you can see here in the topic, apps are currently in staging, so you can enable this ppa if you don't care much about stability and just need this stuff to build and test something
<tsimonq2> weird weird weird
<mparillo> I downloaded the daily on Saturday to my work windows box. If it were Linux, I would zsync, and if it were not work, I would copy it to a USB, but since it is not. Do you know if the ISO has changed since Saturday?
<tsimonq2> I have no clue...
<acheronuk> ahoneybun: mint won't hit that pyqt5 installer problem until they try to base on yakkety
<blaze> acheronuk: can't we just get a diff and then create a patch for what's broken?
<clivejo> two different versions
<clivejo> the installer needs porting to Kf5
<zamazan4ik_> ahoneybun: i upgraded from 16.04
<clivejo> Qt5
<clivejo> zamazan4ik_: have you still got the install?
<zamazan4ik_> clivejo: install of what?
<clivejo> the one thats trying to delete everything?
<blaze> clivejo: do you want his terminal output?
<mparillo> The HTTP Download for Beta 1 to my work Windows laptop is way too slow. Since I already have the ISO zsynced on my XX partition, I will just install virtual box there.
<clivejo> no, just trying to establish is adding the apps staging PPA would fix it
<clivejo> if
<blaze> clivejo: probably would
<clivejo> Im using staging apps and its stable for me
<blaze> so why not to push them into archive?
<zamazan4ik_> i am sorry for disconnecting
<zamazan4ik_> so.. now i can't install libkf5grantleetheme-dev?
<BluesKaj> ok , about to install Yakkety Beta 1 , wish me luck!
<zamazan4ik_> BluesKaj: Good luck :)
<BluesKaj> BBL
 * ahoneybun is already on YY
<clivejo> blaze: I cant upload
<clivejo> zamazan4ik_: add the apps-staging ppa and try it
<clivejo> !info libkf5grantleetheme-dev
<ubottu> libkf5grantleetheme-dev (source: libkf5grantleetheme): KDE PIM grantlee theme support - devel files. In component universe, is optional. Version 16.04.3-1 (yakkety), package size 6 kB, installed size 47 kB
<blaze> btw did anybody tried the installer with radeon gcn cards?
<clivejo> oh some apps seem to be there
<blaze> 16.04.3 - that's the reason why it breaks everything
<blaze> yeah
<clivejo> weird
<clivejo> thats got synced from Debian
<blaze> :D
<clivejo> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libkf5grantleetheme/
<clivejo> new packages which are going to need MOTU
<zamazan4ik_> clivejo: is it ppa with unstable packages?
<clivejo> its a PPA with WIP packages which will/should be going into the archive
<clivejo> but that package is going to cause problems on the beta I think
<clivejo> has anyone installed from the beta iso?
<blaze> clivejo: where's the installer repo? can I look into code?
<tsimonq2> blaze: as in?
<clivejo> blaze: here I believe - http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-installer/ubiquity/trunk/files
<clivejo> blaze: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-installer/ubiquity/trunk/view/head:/ubiquity/frontend/kde_ui.py
<clivejo> line 594
<clivejo> it wants to use PyQt4.QtWebKit which Debian have removed and so has Yakkety
<clivejo> slhk: ping
<slhk> clivejo: pong! thanks for your mail
<blaze> doesn't look too hard to port this
<blaze> but idk how to debug and test it
<clivejo> oh blaze, if you could port that, and getting it looking good, you'd be a life saver!
<ahoneybun> blaze, you would 
<ahoneybun> blaze, I've been testing by using LP to build it and load it into a live iso
<clivejo> blaze are you a coder?
<blaze> yep
<clivejo> would you be interested in doing some tutorials on getting people started with coding?
<blaze> not sure if I can do a good tutorial
<clivejo> have you seen our big button button server?
<blaze> no
<ahoneybun> BigBlueButton
<clivejo> sorry, Im so dosed up right now
<clivejo> Id like to learn, but dunno where to start
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> clivejo any language in mind?
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> I have some books in digital form
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> python mostly
<clivejo> C++
<blaze> oh, I know a good book
<blaze> for beginners
<blaze> "C++ Primer" by B. Moo and others
<clivejo> I learned a bit of C while studing Minux 3 at uni
<clivejo> but Ive forgotten it all
<clivejo> very low level stuff
<zamazan4ik_> C++ Prata is good book
<tsimonq2> clivejo: there's no Kubuntu Yakkety Yak Beta 1 as of soon
<tsimonq2> clivejo: if you ain't tested, you ain't gonna make the cut :)
<clivejo> I cant test
<clivejo> dont have the internet connection to download all that data
<clivejo> you should count yourself lucky you don't live in a 3rd world country
<clivejo> oh thats a nice wee diagram
<clivejo> http://3.bp.blogspot.com/-fX-c8gW9Vvw/VEDy4Fn7BWI/AAAAAAAAS5A/re-SXd4FzV4/s640/KDE%2Band%2BQt.png
<ahoneybun> valorie: how do I get the ball rolling with the poll for KC?
<tsimonq2> ahoneybun: so Kubuntu had no Beta 1 release today
<ahoneybun> tsimonq2: I see? random comment
<tsimonq2> ahoneybun: there were not enough Kubuntu testers to allow for Kubuntu Yakkety Yak Beta 1 to be released today.
<tsimonq2> that clear enough for ya? :P
<ahoneybun> I saw the message
<ahoneybun> just thought it was random
 * ahoneybun wants valorie to do the poll
<tsimonq2> ahoneybun: valorie told me she's off IRC until Sep. 10th
<ahoneybun> yea
<tsimonq2> so then why are you pinging her?
<ahoneybun> I;m not pingin her
<ahoneybun> I just used her name 
<tsimonq2> oh
<ahoneybun> yep
<ahoneybun> and I'm not getting the poll email
<ahoneybun> of course, spam
<ahoneybun> wait I have to add the voters one by one?
<ahoneybun> oh
<ahoneybun> yofel: around?
#kubuntu-devel 2016-08-26
<ahoneybun> mm still can't unzip files without ark crashing
<yofel> ahoneybun: now I am
<blaze> clivejo: ping
<IrcsomeBot1> <Clifford> Blaze pong
<soee> http://i.imgur.com/QHoYvJ3.jpg
<clivejo> on neon?
<soee> ay
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<clivejo> hi BluesKaj
<clivejo> hi blaze
<blaze> hi
<BluesKaj> hi clivejo , testing yakkety beta 1. It has ethernet recognition problems, doesn't recognize it's own assigned ethernet name or doesn't enable it to connect.  Have to use the terminal with dhclient and ifconfig to get things working
<BluesKaj> dunno who's in charge of netwoking issues , but I thought I'd mention it
<blaze> clivejo: did you get my pm?
<clivejo> I did, but havent been able to do anything with it yet
<blaze> okay
<clivejo> ahoneybun had been testing it locally
<clivejo> but hes only just woke up and is bit busy at the moment trying to get the KCC elections underway
<BluesKaj> clivejo, so how are things ? I didn't mean to be all business today, but a simple ethernet connection that one expects be automatic ended up being frustrating now that systemd's monkeywrench is in the works :-)
<mparillo> BluesKaj: Is that because systemd does not use the simple eth0? I do know when I tested the Beta-1 Live ISO yesterday, wireless worked on two different physical laptops.
<yofel> I think wifi has less problems than wired. They are working on some new abstract network config thingy, and we use real systemd interfaces now, meaning eth0 might be called enp0s3 now, which might confuse some things
<BluesKaj> yofel, atm my ethernet is named enp0s7 on XX and YY
<BluesKaj> yofel, but the netwoirk-manager icon shows as disconnected even though the ethernet connection is working.
<BluesKaj> on YY
<yofel> hm.. lubuntu also had some wired network problems yesterday, and maybe this is some issue with netplan which they wanted to add this cycle? http://people.canonical.com/~pitti/tmp/netplan.html
<yofel> maybe the network manager logs would tell something
<mparillo> In fact, some of the bugs posted to the Kubuntu Beta-1 tracker seemed to be from Lubuntu
<mparillo> networking bugs
<mparillo> Maybe not. The test results seem to have changed (or my eyesight is fading)
<clivejo> !info qt5-default xenial
<ubottu> qt5-default (source: qtbase-opensource-src): Qt 5 development defaults package. In component universe, is optional. Version 5.5.1+dfsg-16ubuntu7.1 (xenial), package size 16 kB, installed size 98 kB
<genii> Is there any way to get the old netbook-plasma desktop working on Xenial? I miss it and the regular desktop is almost killing my netbook
<mparillo> genii: If you want to undertake a project, I am sure there is some way, but I expect it is pining for the fjords. https://forum.kde.org/viewtopic.php?f=289&t=126631
<tsimonq2> genii: install Lubuntu, it'll make it fly ;)
<IrcsomeBot> <Clifford> Redbull for your old laptop
<tsimonq2> agreed
<tsimonq2> XD
<tsimonq2> ts
<tsimonq2> whoops
<tsimonq2> acheronuk, clivejo: ping
<acheronuk> pong
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: in like an hour you want to meet me on BBB?
<acheronuk> to do what?
<tsimonq2> I'd like some help getting Qt 5.7 packages good to go
<tsimonq2> doable, but tedious
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: you up for it? :)
<acheronuk> tsimonq2: possibly
<tsimonq2> ok, let's talk in an hour
<tsimonq2> I have a plan
<tsimonq2> ahoneybun @ahoneybun ping
<acheronuk> ok
<tsimonq2> yofel: ping as well
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> Mm?
<genii> mparillo: Thanks anyways :)
<tsimonq2> yofel: nvm
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: do you have a mic?
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: if not, I think we can just talk here
<ahoneybun> so 41 Kubuntu memebers including the KC
<tsimonq2> !info colorpick
<ubottu> Package colorpick does not exist in yakkety
<tsimonq2> hmmm
<acheronuk> tsimonq2: Qt will have to be later or some other time
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: ok :)
<tsimonq2> I'll work on it though
<clivejo> well I never!
<clivejo> https://albertvaka.wordpress.com/2016/08/26/kde-connect-1-0-is-here/
<tsimonq2> clivejo: do you want me to spend the time and get the public emails on all Kubuntu members into a nice pastebin for you? :)
<tsimonq2> s/on/of/
<clivejo> surely if we sent it to <launchpad_id>@kubuntu.org that would get to them?
<clivejo> https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-members/+members
<clivejo> extract the id from there
<clivejo> <a href="/~aaronhoneycutt" class="sprite person">Aaron Honeycutt</a>
<tsimonq2> clivejo: I could go and double check?
<clivejo> append a @kubuntu.org and you would have a list of emails for them all? 
<tsimonq2> I think do
<clivejo> it forwards mail to the primary email address whether its private or not?
<tsimonq2> I think os
<tsimonq2> *so
<claydoh> not everyon mayu have set up a kubuntu email addy
<tsimonq2> that ^
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> Everything is turned down on KCI?
<jbicha> my guess is that you'll need to get this down to zero to get the .iso to build again
<jbicha> reverse-depends src:kactivities
<jbicha> it's already been done in Debian except for kde-runtime
<jbicha> in the future, I suggest trying to get more packages in sync with Debian so these kinds of things are handled easier
<jbicha> I see some packages where I just want to hit syncpackage (because there's no real diff) but I don't because I don't want to mess up whatever you're trying to do in git
<tsimonq2> yofel: ^
<jbicha> it's weird because I don't think anything is actually trying to install "kactivities" itself, just its library
<tsimonq2> also clivejo ^
<tsimonq2> jbicha: those are the two people who should see this ;)
#kubuntu-devel 2016-08-27
<jbicha> hmm, kactivities shows up on https://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/nbs.html
<jbicha> ok I asked for it to be removed
<acheronuk> jbicha: okular was one culprit I think as it had an optional build depend on kactivities. merged in debian git to ours the other day but needs an applications update
<jbicha> the kactivities binary has been removed, do you want to try an iso rebuild?
<jbicha> it looks like the automatic daily iso build for Kubuntu isn't working? https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-cdimage/+livefs/ubuntu/yakkety/kubuntu
<acheronuk> still on the iso then....
<acheronuk> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<acheronuk>  kactivitymanagerd : Breaks: kactivities (< 5.20~) but 5.18.0-0ubuntu1 is to be installed
<acheronuk>  plasma-desktop : Breaks: kactivities (< 5.21) but 5.18.0-0ubuntu1 is to be installed
<acheronuk>  plasma-desktop-data : Breaks: kactivities (< 5.21) but 5.18.0-0ubuntu1 is to be installed
<acheronuk> E: Unable to correct problems, you have held broken packages.
<acheronuk> oh, those iso build logs are from a few days ago, before yofl dropped the recommends and and okular from the seeds
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: is there a way that I could disable the password prompt when debsign runs?
<acheronuk> tsimonq2: wanting to still sign it with your key though?
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: yeah
<acheronuk> gpg-agent set with a long timeout then
<tsimonq2> because don't I need to do that to upload to a PPA?
<tsimonq2> how do I do that?
<acheronuk> 'use-agent' in gpg.conf
<acheronuk> and a long 'default-cache-ttl' & 'max-cache-ttl' in gpg-agent.conf
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: where are those files?
<acheronuk> then it will ask you once, then not on subsequent signinng withing the timeout
<tsimonq2> OH cool! :D
<tsimonq2> VERY useful
<acheronuk> in you ~/.gnupg/ folder
<tsimonq2> ok
<tsimonq2> what do you have your values set at?
<acheronuk> you might need something in your bashrc as well
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: what? :)
<acheronuk> might need http://paste.ubuntu.com/23096560/
<tsimonq2> ok cool
<acheronuk> when I was trying to set it up, it wouldn't connect to the agent until I found that on google and added it to bashrc
<tsimonq2> oh ok
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: uploading things to the PPA, FTBFS? https://launchpadlibrarian.net/281216883/buildlog_ubuntu-yakkety-amd64.qttools-opensource-src_5.7.0-1~yakkety1_BUILDING.txt.gz
 * tsimonq2 scratches his head
<tsimonq2> oh that's right
<tsimonq2> I might just be stupid :P
<tsimonq2> ah nvm
<tsimonq2> that's righht
<tsimonq2> I'm stupid :P
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: so with Qt 5.7 we're at the point that we're almost ready for second iteration
<tsimonq2> I want to learn, so I'd be great if I can finish up after sleeping :)
<tsimonq2> but could you please rebuild qtquickcontrols-opensource-src after qtgraphicaleffects-opensource-src is published?
<tsimonq2> it's a dep thing
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: ^
<acheronuk> ok
<tsimonq2> otherwise we wait! \o/
<acheronuk> I will prod the rebuild
<tsimonq2> alright, night :)
<acheronuk> night 
<acheronuk> tsimonq2: https://bugreports.qt.io/browse/QTBUG-52681
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<clivejo> what package contains this file - KF5CompactDiscConfig.cmake?
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> I could see K3b having that or amarok
<ahoneybun> heyo clem_l
<clem_l> hi ahoneybun 
<ahoneybun> clem from linux mint right?
<clem_l> yes :)
<ahoneybun> thanks for coming in :)
<clem_l> you're welcome, thanks for reaching out to us
<clem_l> I can't stay long, I need to go to town but I'll be here in this channel all week
<ahoneybun> thanks a ton for popping in
<clem_l> I commented on https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/1615799
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1615799 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "Kubuntu slideshow is broken" [Critical,Confirmed]
<ahoneybun> one of our users has started the port: https://code.launchpad.net/~blaze/+junk/ubiquity
<ahoneybun> but I know a lot of Mint tools are in python so you might have a  lot of info about it
<clem_l> we use python a lot, but not Qt
<clem_l> I was wondering if you could tap into webkit via gir though
<ahoneybun> gtk?
<ahoneybun> all the other flavors use it and we are the only one who use qt for it
<clem_l> well we usually use gi from python/gtk projects yes, I didn't realize it was tied to gtk though
<clem_l> I'm not sure it's possible
<ahoneybun> I think the main issue is a lot of the jobs from QtGui got moved to QtWidgets in PyQt5 
<ahoneybun> I don't think it would be 'tied' to it
<clem_l> gir1.2-webkit-3.0 might only provide GTKWebkit though
<ahoneybun> hopefully blaze will be around
<ahoneybun> I don't know how well gtk and qt mix in that way
<ahoneybun> I know they work fine on the desktop with apps
<clem_l> I'm not entirely sure, but assuming gi worked from python/qt
<clem_l> it looks like the webkit gir only gives you GTK classes
<clem_l> what I'm trying to say is: I think my idea isn't a good one :)
<ahoneybun> I think at that point you might as well force the installer to take the gtk_ui.py over the kde one
<ahoneybun> it's still an idea though
<clem_l> on our side we're not impacted, I think the issue starts with 16.10?
<ahoneybun> I know qtwebkit gets dropped in yakkety for sure
<clem_l> from past experience I remember issues when using the GTK ubiquity frontend with the KDE edition though
<ahoneybun> I think clivejo said it was in xenial as well
<ahoneybun> not sure
<clem_l> I can't remember where, but there were places which assumed certain things depending on the frontend being used
<ahoneybun> when I tried porting it, it failed to load the UI anymore
<ahoneybun> and Ubiquity stoped loading up at all lol
<clem_l> but you released 16.04 already and the slideshow worked there
<clem_l> same thing for us with 18 BETA, it renders ok
<ahoneybun> but the point releases maybe?
<clem_l> I don't think so
<clem_l> we actually rebased for the KDE edition
<ahoneybun> Neon?
<acheronuk> it's because debian dropped support for webkit in their pyqt4
<ahoneybun> thanks acheronuk
<acheronuk> and that pacakage got synced to yakkety
<clem_l> no, I mean up to date xenial, as opposed to what it was months ago
<ahoneybun> so xenial is fine?
<acheronuk> so it's ONLY yakkety so far that has the problem, as will probably not impact xenial
<clem_l> ok
<acheronuk> yes, xenial is ok
<acheronuk> pyqt still has webkit support, so ideally the whole kde front end to the install should be ported to that
<acheronuk> *pyqt5 I mean
<ahoneybun> PyQt5?
<ahoneybun> right
<clem_l> will debian keep support there?
<clem_l> what was the reason to drop it in pyqt4?
<acheronuk> ScottK: do you know the reason for webkit being dropped in pyqt4?
 * ahoneybun tries to find coffee
<clem_l> ah there we go https://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=830903
<ubottu> Debian bug 830903 in python3-pyqt4 "python3-pyqt4: Package lacks QtWebKit support" [Important,Open]
<clem_l> Scott actually answers at the bottom
<acheronuk> "It was removed intentionally because QtWebKit 4.x is dead upstream"
<clem_l> so -> PyQt5 it is then :)
<acheronuk> I did find a script the other day, but no idea if it works.
<clem_l> a migration script?
<acheronuk> conversion script -> https://github.com/rferrazz/pyqt4topyqt5
<clem_l> I've got to go ahoneybun, I'll be here in the coming days if you need me though
<clem_l> I'm not good with Qt but I can help with python if needs be
<acheronuk> worked on by animation devs at Walt Disney no less https://groups.google.com/forum/#!topic/vfx-platform-discuss/LzGEKXdXp6w
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> Thanks clem_l
<lisandro> sitter: just applied your qttools's patch. Thanks for the bug+patch!
<BluesKaj> it seems network manager isn't seeing the NIC on YY Beta 1
<blaze> hi
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> heyo blaze
<BluesKaj> hi blaze ahoneybun 
<BluesKaj> sure has been quiet in here since the freeze
<acheronuk> BluesKaj: seems that way :/
<BluesKaj> Yakkety Beta 1 network manager does't see the NIC/etherenet card here 
<BluesKaj> have to use the termianl to connect like I used to before I started using a vpn. Now I'm thinking I no longer need NM since I figured out how to connect to my vpn server via the cli
<clivejo> ahoneybun: did you test the code blaze posted?
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> I don't see a way to
<clivejo> build it and create an iso, run the iso and test it?
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> You say it like it is easy
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> I have not made a iso before
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> I just used a daily image before
<clivejo> though thats how you were testing your code?
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> Plus was not sure if he was finished
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> It just said init
<clivejo> he needs feedback
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> I was not told that
<ahoneybun> crap I forgot that command to get some files it needs
<ahoneybun> he needs to remove PyQt5.GtGui when it is not used
<ahoneybun> blaze: ^
<blaze> yeah, I know
<ahoneybun> doing that now to try to build it local then have LP do the rest
<ahoneybun> oh right that PEP errors....
<ahoneybun> ubiquity/frontend/kde_ui.py:205:51: E128 continuation line under-indented for visual indent
<ahoneybun> I fixed those in my copy
<ahoneybun> building source
<acheronuk> are you fixing just the slideshow, or porting the whole kde_ui.py pyqt5 as well?
<acheronuk> *to pyqt5
<ahoneybun> well the kde_ui loads the slideshow 
<ahoneybun> I like how all the test scripts are broken
<acheronuk> I know. I just recalled at one point you were trying to avoid porting more that strictly necessary to get that launch to work. i.e. leave the majority of it qt4
<ahoneybun> well there is a 'def _create_webview
<ahoneybun> so I'm guessing that is the sldeshow part
<ahoneybun> well the start of it
<ahoneybun> then 'def start_slideshow'
<ahoneybun> 12 errors and they are all "ImportError: No module named 'ubiquity'"
<ahoneybun> blaze: did you make those changes with a script then?
<ahoneybun> since QtGui was still in there
<acheronuk> clivejo: where are the iso build scripts?
<ahoneybun> now to wait on LP to build
 * acheronuk contemplates a glass or 3 of Jack Daniels
<clivejo> wish I could too
<blaze> ahoneybun: have you seen the full diff?
<ahoneybun> no I have not
<ahoneybun> yakkety iso seems to be missing  python3-pyqt5.qtwebkit
<tsimonq2> $ lxc launch ubuntu-daily:yakkety
<tsimonq2> Creating master-kid
<tsimonq2> Starting master-kid
<tsimonq2> HAH
<ahoneybun> why is my internet crap in the VM...
<ahoneybun> or in general it seems
<ahoneybun> even GPM is skipping
<blaze> virtualbox with kvm or just kvm?
<blaze> switching network on and off in virtualbox can help
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> Its all over the place
<ScottK> acheronuk: We'e removing Qt4 QtWebKit from Debian before the next Debian release.  Dropping it from PyQt4 is part of that.
<IrcsomeBot> <marcinsagol> Do we have any plans to package kdevelop 5?
<IrcsomeBot> <marcinsagol> User on g+ asked
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> I know about that
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> your welcome to start it Marcin
<IrcsomeBot> <marcinsagol> Neos has it so maybe we grab it somehow?
<IrcsomeBot> <marcinsagol> *Neon
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> "we" ?
<IrcsomeBot> <marcinsagol> Kubuntu community :)
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> right...
<IrcsomeBot> <marcinsagol> Deus Ex: Mankind Divided looks like it may be getting a Linux
<IrcsomeBot> <marcinsagol> If that is true I will by PC for it :0
<clivejo> !info kdevelop
<ubottu> kdevelop (source: kdevelop): integrated development environment for KDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 4:4.7.3-0ubuntu1 (yakkety), package size 1628 kB, installed size 6494 kB
<ahoneybun> I've gotten the same error as before 
<ahoneybun> acheronuk: ^
<ahoneybun> AttributeError: No frontend available; tried kde_ui
<acheronuk> :( Maybe I'll take a look sometime if it remains stuck, but I very much doubt I would get very far with it.
<ahoneybun> it's for sure something I did
<ahoneybun> as Ubiquity laucnhed before with a base iso
<ahoneybun> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/23099622
#kubuntu-devel 2016-08-28
<zamazan4ik> hello. When will kdevelop5 package will appear in Kubuntu?
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> there's no ETA yet
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> we want to get 16.10 out the doors first
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> then we can work on getting KDevelop 5 into the backports
 * ahoneybun blames tsimonq2
<zamazan4ik> IrcsomeBot: ty for answer
<ahoneybun> mm plasmashell just shut down
<ahoneybun> and is not starting up
<tsimonq2> Hello again ninjas. Don't mind me, I'm just rebuilding mgmt_merger.
<ahoneybun> why is it so red?
<tsimonq2> because I made it red :P
<ahoneybun> mm
<ahoneybun> wow
<ahoneybun> yofel: can we lower the limit of jobs for the KCI?
<ahoneybun> it's hitting almost 100% CPU on the server
<ahoneybun> mm I wonder if this has to do with that okular removal
<acheronuk> WTF?
<ahoneybun> ?
<ahoneybun> what?
<acheronuk> all the broken merges
<acheronuk> then fixes
<ahoneybun> yea a ton of fixes
<acheronuk> plasma-sdk is now FTBFS as it can't find kirigami or kdevplatform. if they can be added by someone to KCI at some point that would be great
<acheronuk> that LP publisher maintenance on Sunday mornings is a PITA. all those failures that aren't really
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<acheronuk> afternoon :)
 * acheronuk switches to Grand Prix mode
<BluesKaj> hi acheronuk
<soee> http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=SDDM-0.14-Released
<ahoneybun> fun fact: don't update KDE Connect 
<soee> wat happend ?
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> I can't connect to my phone
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> I think the phone version is too new
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> nvm
<clivejo> ahoneybun: Ive packaged kdeconnect 1.0 for yakkety - https://launchpad.net/~clivejo/+archive/ubuntu/kdeconnect-kde
<clivejo> currently discussing going on regarding the need for Qt5.6 for it
<ahoneybun> mm
<ahoneybun> oh wow 14.04 too?
<IrcsomeBot> <Clifford> Noo that was just a test
<mitya57> tsimonq2, I tried to debug the qtquickcontrols / i386 failure and the news are quite bad
<mitya57> First, for me it crashes not necessarily in test_windowHeight2(), but right after test_invisibleContentItemChildren()
<mitya57> I.e. it should be test_minimumHeight(), but if I disable it, it crashes in the next test
<mitya57> Then, the stack is damaged, so there is no useful stacktrace
<mitya57> Finally, I spent some 30 minutes trying to debug stack corruption with memcheck and gdb, but got no luck
<mitya57> So maybe the best way for you will be to not run the tests at all
<mitya57> (note: I'm replying here because OFTC is not feeling good today)
<tsimonq2> mitya57: hello :)
<tsimonq2> mitya57: if you make the change upstream, I'll pull it in
<tsimonq2> mitya57: (unless it doesn't affect Debian?)
<tsimonq2> mitya57: (and by upstream I mean Debian)
#kubuntu-devel 2017-08-21
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kreport build #63: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kreport/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_elisa build #85: STILL UNSTABLE in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_elisa/85/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_plasma-desktop build #94: FIXED in 1 hr 2 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_plasma-desktop/94/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kde-dev-scripts build #87: FAILURE in 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kde-dev-scripts/87/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kalzium build #91: STILL UNSTABLE in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kalzium/91/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdev-python build #140: STILL FAILING in 4 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdev-python/140/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kgoldrunner build #169: STILL FAILING in 5 min 4 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kgoldrunner/169/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_cervisia build #28: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_cervisia/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kapptemplate build #78: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kapptemplate/78/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kde-dev-scripts build #354: FAILURE in 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kde-dev-scripts/354/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdev-php build #21: STILL FAILING in 3 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdev-php/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_konversation build #95: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_konversation/95/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kaffeine build #68: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kaffeine/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_elisa build #84: STILL UNSTABLE in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_elisa/84/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kde-dev-scripts build #185: FAILURE in 3 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kde-dev-scripts/185/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdev-php build #162: STILL FAILING in 7 min 15 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdev-php/162/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_ark build #65: STILL UNSTABLE in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_ark/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kalzium build #255: STILL UNSTABLE in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kalzium/255/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ruqola build #9: STILL FAILING in 3 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ruqola/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kstars build #568: STILL FAILING in 5 min 13 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kstars/568/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_libkface build #207: STILL FAILING in 7 min 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_libkface/207/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kstars build #56: STILL UNSTABLE in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kstars/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kalzium build #192: STILL UNSTABLE in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kalzium/192/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdev-php build #134: STILL FAILING in 4 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdev-php/134/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_mailimporter build #218: STILL FAILING in 4 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_mailimporter/218/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libgravatar build #143: STILL FAILING in 5 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libgravatar/143/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdev-php build #67: STILL FAILING in 5 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdev-php/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdev-python build #57: STILL FAILING in 4 min 14 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdev-python/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_libkleo build #194: STILL FAILING in 5 min 16 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_libkleo/194/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libkface build #208: STILL FAILING in 5 min 58 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libkface/208/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_libksieve build #227: STILL FAILING in 6 min 5 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_libksieve/227/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_libgravatar build #172: STILL FAILING in 6 min 8 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_libgravatar/172/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_babe build #95: STILL FAILING in 8 min 26 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_babe/95/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_libkgapi build #176: STILL FAILING in 6 min 17 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_libkgapi/176/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kdev-php build #30: STILL FAILING in 6 min 12 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kdev-php/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libkleo build #259: STILL FAILING in 6 min 18 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libkleo/259/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_akregator build #89: STILL FAILING in 1 min 13 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_akregator/89/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ruqola build #10: STILL FAILING in 7 min 30 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ruqola/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kdevelop build #88: STILL FAILING in 8 min 2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kdevelop/88/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kdepim-addons build #70: STILL FAILING in 8 min 29 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kdepim-addons/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_mailimporter build #136: STILL FAILING in 9 min 26 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_mailimporter/136/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_libkgapi build #66: FAILURE in 8 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_libkgapi/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ark build #243: STILL UNSTABLE in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ark/243/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdev-php build #69: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdev-php/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kde-dev-scripts build #355: STILL FAILING in 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kde-dev-scripts/355/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kde-dev-scripts build #186: STILL FAILING in 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kde-dev-scripts/186/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdevelop build #88: STILL FAILING in 8 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdevelop/88/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdepim-addons build #79: STILL FAILING in 5 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdepim-addons/79/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdev-python build #141: STILL FAILING in 3 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdev-python/141/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kde-dev-scripts build #88: STILL FAILING in 4 min 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kde-dev-scripts/88/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ruqola build #10: STILL FAILING in 3 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ruqola/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kgoldrunner build #170: STILL FAILING in 6 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kgoldrunner/170/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdev-php build #22: STILL FAILING in 7 min 16 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdev-php/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdev-php build #163: STILL FAILING in 6 min 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdev-php/163/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libkgapi build #84: STILL FAILING in 7 min 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libkgapi/84/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_libkface build #208: STILL FAILING in 3 min 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_libkface/208/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kstars build #302: NOW UNSTABLE in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kstars/302/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kstars build #569: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kstars/569/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_elisa build #90: STILL UNSTABLE in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_elisa/90/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libkdepim build #231: STILL FAILING in 5 min 5 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libkdepim/231/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdevelop build #90: STILL FAILING in 4 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdevelop/90/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kleopatra build #185: STILL FAILING in 4 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kleopatra/185/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kleopatra build #259: STILL FAILING in 4 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kleopatra/259/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_incidenceeditor build #189: STILL FAILING in 6 min 12 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_incidenceeditor/189/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #266: STILL FAILING in 6 min 18 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdepim-runtime/266/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kdepim-addons build #71: STILL FAILING in 6 min 13 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kdepim-addons/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdepim-addons build #80: STILL FAILING in 6 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdepim-addons/80/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_messagelib build #343: STILL FAILING in 7 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_messagelib/343/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_libkgapi build #67: STILL FAILING in 8 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_libkgapi/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libkgapi build #85: STILL FAILING in 5 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libkgapi/85/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libkdepim build #232: STILL FAILING in 5 min 9 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libkdepim/232/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdevelop build #91: STILL FAILING in 4 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdevelop/91/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akregator build #167: STILL FAILING in 1 min 31 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akregator/167/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kleopatra build #260: STILL FAILING in 5 min 10 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kleopatra/260/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kleopatra build #186: STILL FAILING in 5 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kleopatra/186/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_incidenceeditor build #190: STILL FAILING in 5 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_incidenceeditor/190/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #267: STILL FAILING in 5 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdepim-runtime/267/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #284: STILL FAILING in 4 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdepim-runtime/284/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_knotes build #202: STILL FAILING in 5 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_knotes/202/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_korganizer build #183: STILL FAILING in 5 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_korganizer/183/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_pim-data-exporter build #182: STILL FAILING in 5 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_pim-data-exporter/182/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_pim-sieve-editor build #179: STILL FAILING in 5 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_pim-sieve-editor/179/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdepim-addons build #355: STILL FAILING in 5 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdepim-addons/355/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmail build #276: STILL FAILING in 5 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmail/276/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kaddressbook build #199: STILL FAILING in 6 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kaddressbook/199/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akregator build #168: STILL FAILING in 29 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akregator/168/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_messagelib build #344: STILL FAILING in 8 min 5 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_messagelib/344/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_eventviews build #157: FAILURE in 6 min 17 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_eventviews/157/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_cantor build #180: STILL UNSTABLE in 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_cantor/180/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_cantor build #352: STILL UNSTABLE in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_cantor/352/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kreport build #151: FIXED in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kreport/151/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_akregator build #213: STILL FAILING in 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_akregator/213/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_pim-sieve-editor build #202: STILL FAILING in 4 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_pim-sieve-editor/202/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_pim-data-exporter build #161: STILL FAILING in 5 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_pim-data-exporter/161/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_pim-data-exporter build #183: STILL FAILING in 5 min 17 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_pim-data-exporter/183/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_knotes build #203: STILL FAILING in 5 min 32 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_knotes/203/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #285: STILL FAILING in 6 min 31 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdepim-runtime/285/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_korganizer build #184: STILL FAILING in 5 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_korganizer/184/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmail build #277: STILL FAILING in 5 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmail/277/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_pim-sieve-editor build #180: STILL FAILING in 6 min 17 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_pim-sieve-editor/180/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdepim-addons build #356: STILL FAILING in 6 min 17 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdepim-addons/356/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kaddressbook build #200: STILL FAILING in 5 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kaddressbook/200/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_knotes build #203: STILL FAILING in 5 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_knotes/203/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_akregator build #214: STILL FAILING in 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_akregator/214/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_eventviews build #158: STILL FAILING in 5 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_eventviews/158/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_pimcommon build #217: STILL FAILING in 3 min 32 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_pimcommon/217/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_pim-sieve-editor build #203: STILL FAILING in 5 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_pim-sieve-editor/203/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_korganizer build #195: STILL FAILING in 3 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_korganizer/195/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmail build #321: STILL FAILING in 3 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kmail/321/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_pim-data-exporter build #162: STILL FAILING in 5 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_pim-data-exporter/162/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kaddressbook build #227: STILL FAILING in 4 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kaddressbook/227/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdepim-addons build #296: STILL FAILING in 6 min 21 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdepim-addons/296/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_plasma-workspace build #109: FIXED in 50 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_plasma-workspace/109/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_incidenceeditor build #72: FIXED in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_incidenceeditor/72/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_knotes build #204: STILL FAILING in 4 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_knotes/204/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kreport build #160: FIXED in 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kreport/160/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_pimcommon build #218: STILL FAILING in 4 min 30 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_pimcommon/218/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmail build #322: STILL FAILING in 5 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kmail/322/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kaddressbook build #228: STILL FAILING in 4 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kaddressbook/228/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_eventviews build #130: FAILURE in 4 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_eventviews/130/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libksieve build #247: STILL FAILING in 4 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libksieve/247/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_korganizer build #196: STILL FAILING in 6 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_korganizer/196/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_mailcommon build #215: STILL FAILING in 5 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_mailcommon/215/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdepim-addons build #297: STILL FAILING in 4 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdepim-addons/297/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_pimcommon build #176: STILL FAILING in 4 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_pimcommon/176/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libksieve build #248: STILL FAILING in 4 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libksieve/248/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_eventviews build #131: STILL FAILING in 5 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_eventviews/131/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_mailcommon build #216: STILL FAILING in 4 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_mailcommon/216/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_pimcommon build #177: STILL FAILING in 4 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_pimcommon/177/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_incidenceeditor build #220: STILL FAILING in 5 min 32 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_incidenceeditor/220/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_messagelib build #335: STILL FAILING in 5 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_messagelib/335/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kpimtextedit build #238: STILL FAILING in 4 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kpimtextedit/238/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_libkdepim build #174: STILL FAILING in 4 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_libkdepim/174/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_messagelib build #141: STILL FAILING in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_messagelib/141/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_incidenceeditor build #221: STILL FAILING in 5 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_incidenceeditor/221/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kpimtextedit build #239: STILL FAILING in 3 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kpimtextedit/239/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_messagelib build #336: STILL FAILING in 8 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_messagelib/336/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_libkdepim build #175: STILL FAILING in 4 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_libkdepim/175/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kwin build #96: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kwin/96/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kpimtextedit build #342: STILL FAILING in 3 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kpimtextedit/342/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_mailcommon build #194: STILL FAILING in 5 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_mailcommon/194/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kpimtextedit build #343: STILL FAILING in 4 min 32 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kpimtextedit/343/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_mailcommon build #195: STILL FAILING in 5 min 19 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_mailcommon/195/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_akonadi-contacts build #219: STILL FAILING in 5 min 19 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_akonadi-contacts/219/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_messagelib build #142: STILL FAILING in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_messagelib/142/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_akonadi-contacts build #220: STILL FAILING in 5 min 17 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_akonadi-contacts/220/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_akonadi build #224: STILL FAILING in 4 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_akonadi/224/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_akonadi build #225: STILL FAILING in 3 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_akonadi/225/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_calligra build #41: FIXED in 1 hr 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_calligra/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kmail build #126: FAILURE in 6 min 6 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kmail/126/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kmail build #127: STILL FAILING in 5 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kmail/127/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadi build #507: STILL FAILING in 4 min 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadi/507/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadi build #508: STILL FAILING in 3 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadi/508/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadi-contacts build #214: STILL FAILING in 3 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadi-contacts/214/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_mailcommon build #88: STILL FAILING in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_mailcommon/88/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadi-contacts build #215: STILL FAILING in 5 min 8 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadi-contacts/215/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_mailcommon build #89: STILL FAILING in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_mailcommon/89/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_pimcommon build #92: STILL FAILING in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_pimcommon/92/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_pimcommon build #93: STILL FAILING in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_pimcommon/93/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #1716: SUCCESS in 1 min 16 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/1716/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #1716: SUCCESS in 1 min 26 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/1716/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #1716: SUCCESS in 4 min 27 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/1716/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-02 build #1716: SUCCESS in 5 min 5 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-02/1716/
<GuySoft> hey all, I have a bug that goes across three seemingly unrelated packages - dhclient, cups and mysql. How can I report that?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktorrent build #50: FAILURE in 4 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktorrent/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktorrent build #51: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktorrent/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_libktorrent build #15: FAILURE in 3 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_libktorrent/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_libktorrent build #13: FAILURE in 7 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_libktorrent/13/
<gsilvapt> GuySoft, when you report a bug in LP, you can also had "also affects" fields to that
<gsilvapt> So you only need to report the bug once 
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_libktorrent build #15: FAILURE in 9 min 3 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_libktorrent/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_libktorrent build #16: STILL FAILING in 4 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_libktorrent/16/
<GuySoft> gsilvapt, ok strange error: it says "launchpad does not recognize the bug tracker at this url", but the url is launchpad: http://i.imgur.com/AXShhMf.png
<gsilvapt> That field works when you have a bug reported in another bug tracker
<gsilvapt> Say you had a bug related with firefox but it was not upstream, you could add that bug link to your report
<gsilvapt> if that makes sense 
<GuySoft> gsilvapt, ok, so how do I link them? there are two "also affects" buttons, both give that error
<gsilvapt> The one you showed is not that also affects 
<acheronuk> LP is not 'another' bugtracker
<gsilvapt> I was referring to the href below this image: https://prnt.sc/gb4qas
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_libktorrent build #16: ABORTED in 7 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_libktorrent/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_libktorrent build #14: ABORTED in 9 min 3 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_libktorrent/14/
<gsilvapt> when you click "also affects", you'll be forward to mention which project is affected by this bug
<gsilvapt> And it will be added as to the list on top "Affects"
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_tooling build #147: STILL UNSTABLE in 4 min 56 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling/147/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Rik Mills: override lib/ktorrent stable branches as for now these release from
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_tooling_deploy » master build #72: SUCCESS in 24 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling_deploy/label=master/72/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_tooling_deploy » linode-01 build #72: SUCCESS in 29 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling_deploy/label=linode-01/72/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_tooling_deploy » swy-01 build #72: SUCCESS in 58 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling_deploy/label=swy-01/72/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_tooling_deploy » swy-02 build #72: SUCCESS in 1 min 6 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling_deploy/label=swy-02/72/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #1717: SUCCESS in 1 min 12 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/1717/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #1717: SUCCESS in 1 min 12 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/1717/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #1717: SUCCESS in 4 min 23 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/1717/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-02 build #1717: SUCCESS in 4 min 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-02/1717/
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_libktorrent build #15: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_libktorrent/15/
<gsilvapt> acheronuk, how can I help with bug 1695928? 
<ubottu> bug 1695928 in gnome-control-center-signon (Ubuntu) "Please remove obsolete UOA packages" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1695928
<acheronuk> I doubt you can, as that is for the desktop team and Qt transitioners to sort. but tsimonq2 maybe has some testing that might be needed at some point?
<gsilvapt> Ok, I'll ask Simon if there's anything I can help with
<gsilvapt> Can someone access github.com? 
<gsilvapt> Na, I see they're having some issues 
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> seems ok
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #1718: SUCCESS in 1 min 8 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/1718/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #1718: SUCCESS in 1 min 10 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/1718/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #1718: SUCCESS in 4 min 17 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/1718/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-02 build #1718: SUCCESS in 4 min 59 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-02/1718/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_akregator build #215: STILL FAILING in 6 min 17 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_akregator/215/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akregator build #169: STILL FAILING in 8 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akregator/169/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_libkgapi build #177: STILL FAILING in 3 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_libkgapi/177/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_akregator build #216: STILL FAILING in 5 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_akregator/216/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libkgapi build #86: STILL FAILING in 6 min 2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libkgapi/86/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akregator build #170: STILL FAILING in 4 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akregator/170/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_akregator build #90: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_akregator/90/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_libkgapi build #178: STILL FAILING in 5 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_libkgapi/178/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libkgapi build #87: STILL FAILING in 9 min 7 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libkgapi/87/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_libkgapi build #68: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_libkgapi/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kde-dev-scripts build #89: FIXED in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kde-dev-scripts/89/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kde-dev-scripts build #356: FIXED in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kde-dev-scripts/356/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kde-dev-scripts build #187: FIXED in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kde-dev-scripts/187/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdev-php build #70: FIXED in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdev-php/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kmail build #128: FIXED in 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kmail/128/
<IrcsomeBot> <gsilvapt> Yes but they had some issues apparently https://status.github.com/messages
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdevelop build #89: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdevelop/89/
<acheronuk> 17.08 version of kdenlive and kd3 building in staging-misc. any testing would be good
<acheronuk> ahoneybun: ^^
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @gsilvapt, Sorry, but there's nothing you can help with in the bug.
<acheronuk> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/plasma-desktop/+bug/1687444
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1687444 in plasma-desktop (Ubuntu Zesty) "Zesty SRU tracking bug for KDE's Plasma 5.9.5" [Wishlist,Fix committed]
<acheronuk> Brian Murray (brian-murray) wrote on 2017-08-17: 
<acheronuk> Given the scope and quantity of updates in this change I'd like to hear back from a few more users before releasing this update.
<ahoneybun> acheronuk: k3b?
<acheronuk> ahoneybun: if you like. I though kdelive was of more interest to you though
<acheronuk> *kdenlive
<ahoneybun> acheronuk: it's just that you said kd3
<ahoneybun> I think you mean k3b
<acheronuk> yup
<acheronuk> kb3 is not in that ppa
<ahoneybun> I just wonder when we will get that new apt
<acheronuk> ;)
<ahoneybun> so kdenlive and k3b?
<acheronuk> that's what I just uploaded
<ahoneybun> niceee
<ahoneybun> can't wait till I get rid of those warnings
<ahoneybun> I have 190 updates so it'll take a few mins
<acheronuk> both of those are mostly bugfix's so thinking of bumping them to 17.08 in artful
<acheronuk> apt, I'm not sure there is an update coming. could well be that a new format of sources.list is needed 
<ahoneybun> mm kdenlive did not upgrade
<acheronuk>  It did here
<acheronuk> clivejo: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/artful/+queue?queue_state=0&queue_text=kdav
<clivejo> yipppeeee
<clivejo> it already in our seed?
<acheronuk> yes
<clivejo> double yipeee
<acheronuk> but will have to wait to refresh until all of PIM is
<clivejo> way to pop my bubble
<acheronuk> lol. I need to run update-seeds when new PIM is in for changed library names, otherwise a refresh would start dropping stuff out of our set
<clivejo> anyone know how to delete all kmail accounts?
<clivejo> gsilvapt: did you get a chance to look at those two new KF5 ports?
<clivejo> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZnCcbV8RZpA  calamares?
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> That's ubiquity
<clivejo> I know
<clivejo> just wondering why the person put calamares
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> Not sure maybe cuz it looks different then the normal Ubuntu gtk one?
<clivejo> :/
<clivejo> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MNPd8sfr5Ks&feature=youtu.be&t=276
<clivejo> surreal
<clivejo> any movement on https://phabricator.kde.org/T5247 ?
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> ?
<clivejo> the background music
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> Thought we closed that
<clivejo> what about progress on https://phabricator.kde.org/T5984
<clivejo> we need to get something ready to upload pretty soon
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> Waiting on votes but might have to take what we have now
<IrcsomeBot> <gsilvapt> @clivejo, Not yet. It seemed there was some sync issues and I wasn't sure which were already fixed. Didn't you say you were doing them? :-p I can take care of them tonight
<clivejo> don't remember saying that
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> It might be early yet but I think a BB goal should be the different editions idea
<clivejo> had in my mind that you said you were busy and would look at them on Sunday
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> Like office and creation spins
<IrcsomeBot> <gsilvapt> Nevermind, I will fix them tonight. I'll find the message through telegram
<IrcsomeBot> <gsilvapt> Yes, that's correct. Then you said it would be great if we could work them out sooner
<clivejo> I'm just an impatient brat
<IrcsomeBot> <gsilvapt> Anyway, I'll fix both in a couple hours
<clivejo> want stuff done yesterday
<IrcsomeBot> <gsilvapt> No, I understand 100%
 * clivejo pokes tsimonq2 fix Qt already
<IrcsomeBot> <gsilvapt> I was on holidays when you asked :-P
<clivejo> tis the season to be jolly la la la la
<clivejo> can't get that *beeping* tune outta my head now
<IrcsomeBot> <gsilvapt> @CliffordTheBigRedDoggie I thought someone said he would take care of this 😄
<IrcsomeBot> <gsilvapt> Fwd from acheronuk: It's done. and waiting for them to release the tars
<clivejo> take care of what?
<gsilvapt> The two packages you asked 
<clivejo> must have been a concurrent conversation
<gsilvapt> acheronuk said it was done and waiting for the tars
<clivejo> what was done and waiting for tars?
<gsilvapt> The two packages you said needed porting
<clivejo> I think he was talking about something else
<acheronuk> I was. cross posting
<clivejo> kmouth and ksirk are still on KCI needing fixes to packaging
<gsilvapt> Well, you replied to my message on Telegram saying both were done
<gsilvapt> But anyway, I found the original message with the package names and I'll take a look now 
<acheronuk> I meant ktorrent
<clivejo> crossed wires or something
<acheronuk> indeed
<clivejo> we can do them, but wanted to give you first refusal
<clivejo> they good practice
<clivejo> wish I could figure out how this ring client works :/
<gsilvapt> Oh lord, I forgot the commands :| 
<clivejo> you didnt write them down?
<gsilvapt> So, I use git clone kp:package to get the source code to do the changes and then what is the command before get-kci-tarball?
<gsilvapt> No, huge mistake I'm seeing
<clivejo> make sure you checkout kubuntu_unstable
<gsilvapt> I did that, yes, I remember
<clivejo> combine the packaging with the source code
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_merger build #933: SUCCESS in 6 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_merger/933/
<gsilvapt> with the get-kci-tarball command? 
<clivejo> that gets the source
<clivejo> debuild -S 
<clivejo> builds the source
<gsilvapt> Hum, I used to do things differently back then, I believe
<clivejo> no backlog?
<gsilvapt> I would use git clone kp:package to get the packaging, clone the source repo, use get-kci-tarball to get the source, use the debian/control from the packaging to test the build in sbuild and then, if it worked, push the packaging to my git repo
<gsilvapt> Wait, I'm having issues figuring out which repo I cloned second to do that
<clivejo> you could just dget the source from unstable PPA
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ruqola build #11: STILL FAILING in 7 min 23 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ruqola/11/
<gsilvapt> no, that's not what I used to do
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libksieve build #249: STILL FAILING in 8 min 18 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libksieve/249/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_pim-sieve-editor build #204: STILL FAILING in 8 min 26 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_pim-sieve-editor/204/
<clivejo> sorry, I don't know how you used to do it
<gsilvapt> You taught me1 :D 
<gsilvapt> s/1/!!!!!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kleopatra build #187: STILL FAILING in 9 min 31 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kleopatra/187/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_knotes build #205: STILL FAILING in 9 min 29 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_knotes/205/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdepim-addons build #298: STILL FAILING in 9 min 30 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdepim-addons/298/
<clivejo> there are lots of ways
<clivejo> I doubt that!
<clivejo> I don't use sbuild for one!
<gsilvapt> I'm pretty certain you taught me how to do this even though I later changed to sbuild
<clivejo> tsimonq2 is the expert for that
<gsilvapt> Yes, I know
<gsilvapt> The other processes of getting source codes was you
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_korganizer build #197: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_korganizer/197/
<gsilvapt> So, I use git clone kp:package to get the packaging and then what repo do I need to get? 
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libgravatar build #144: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libgravatar/144/
<gsilvapt> should it be like this one? https://cgit.kde.org/kmouth.git/
<clivejo> thats the source
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmail build #323: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kmail/323/
<clivejo> but get-kci-tarball will do that for you
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdevelop build #92: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdevelop/92/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_eventviews build #132: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_eventviews/132/
<gsilvapt> I'll have to get this channel logs to see if I can find the converstaion we had
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_messagelib build #143: STILL FAILING in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_messagelib/143/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_messagelib build #125: STILL FAILING in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_messagelib/125/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_libktorrent build #17: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_libktorrent/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_libktorrent build #17: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_libktorrent/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ruqola build #27: STILL UNSTABLE in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ruqola/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_plasma-workspace build #131: FAILURE in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_plasma-workspace/131/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kmail build #107: STILL FAILING in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kmail/107/
<gsilvapt> finally remembered
<gsilvapt> Was adding an unnecessary extra step 
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_discover build #84: FAILURE in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_discover/84/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_elisa build #86: STILL UNSTABLE in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_elisa/86/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kstars build #152: STILL UNSTABLE in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kstars/152/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kstars build #303: STILL UNSTABLE in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kstars/303/
<gsilvapt> clivejo, what's the best way to get the necessary directories to add in the package.install file? 
<gsilvapt> kmouth also requires that but I'm not sure which are missing
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ark build #103: STILL UNSTABLE in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ark/103/
<clivejo> the buildlog should list the new files
<gsilvapt> These are the ones, right? 
<gsilvapt> dh_install: Cannot find (any matches for) "usr/share/kde4/apps/kmouth/kmouthui.rc" (tried in ., debian/tmp)
<gsilvapt> dh_install: kmouth missing files: usr/share/kde4/apps/kmouth/kmouthui.rc
<gsilvapt> It's just that those lines are there in the .install file 
<clivejo> those are the old files it was expecting to install
<clivejo> but it has been ported to KF5 and will be building new KF5 files
<clivejo> so once you fix all the build deps, build it in sbuild and fix the install files
<gsilvapt> I already added the new dependencies and that is retrieved from the sbuild log
<gsilvapt> I'm just trying to figure out what lines I need to add 
<clivejo> there should be a section in the build log
<clivejo> Install the project.
<clivejo> -- Install configuration: "Debian"
<clivejo> -- Installing: /<<BUILDDIR>>/ blah blah blah
<clivejo> I usually copy out that section
<clivejo> remove the cruft 
<clivejo> and figure out where to install the files, be they in -dev, -data or plain old package.install
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_discover build #119: FAILURE in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_discover/119/
<gsilvapt> Hum, okay, I'll give that a try
<gsilvapt> that section is above 
<gsilvapt> Do you consider /debian/usr or just /usr?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_discover build #104: FAILURE in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_discover/104/
#kubuntu-devel 2017-08-22
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_cantor build #62: STILL UNSTABLE in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_cantor/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kontact build #156: STILL FAILING in 9 min 58 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kontact/156/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_akregator build #217: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_akregator/217/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kalzium build #92: STILL UNSTABLE in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kalzium/92/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kaddressbook build #229: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kaddressbook/229/
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> @tsimonq2 https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RCOEGWxPfMA
<gsilvapt> good stuff, ahoneybun (thumbs_up)
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_discover build #293: FAILURE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_discover/293/
<gsilvapt> clivejo, both are taken care of
<gsilvapt> Now I'm off to bed. See you tomorrow
<IrcsomeBot> <CliffordTheBigRedDoggie> entries in install file are wrong
<IrcsomeBot> <CliffordTheBigRedDoggie> https://code.launchpad.net/~gsilvapt/kubuntu-packaging/+git/kmouth/+merge/329342
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_ark build #66: STILL UNSTABLE in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_ark/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_discover build #104: FAILURE in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_discover/104/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kstars build #57: STILL UNSTABLE in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kstars/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_babe build #96: STILL FAILING in 8 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_babe/96/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ark build #244: STILL UNSTABLE in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ark/244/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kalzium build #193: STILL UNSTABLE in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kalzium/193/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kleopatra build #261: STILL FAILING in 3 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kleopatra/261/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_cantor build #73: STILL UNSTABLE in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_cantor/73/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ruqola build #12: STILL FAILING in 3 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ruqola/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_eventviews build #133: STILL FAILING in 3 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_eventviews/133/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_pim-sieve-editor build #205: STILL FAILING in 5 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_pim-sieve-editor/205/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdepim-addons build #299: STILL FAILING in 4 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdepim-addons/299/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdevelop build #93: STILL FAILING in 4 min 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdevelop/93/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libksieve build #250: STILL FAILING in 6 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libksieve/250/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kleopatra build #188: STILL FAILING in 6 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kleopatra/188/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libgravatar build #145: STILL FAILING in 5 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libgravatar/145/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_korganizer build #198: STILL FAILING in 5 min 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_korganizer/198/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_knotes build #206: STILL FAILING in 6 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_knotes/206/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmail build #324: STILL FAILING in 6 min 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kmail/324/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_messagelib build #144: STILL FAILING in 8 min 16 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_messagelib/144/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kstars build #570: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kstars/570/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kmail build #108: STILL FAILING in 9 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kmail/108/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kirigami2 build #136: FAILURE in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kirigami2/136/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kalzium build #256: STILL UNSTABLE in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kalzium/256/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ark build #562: STILL UNSTABLE in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ark/562/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_messagelib build #126: STILL FAILING in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_messagelib/126/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_elisa build #85: STILL UNSTABLE in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_elisa/85/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kaddressbook build #230: STILL FAILING in 3 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kaddressbook/230/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kontact build #157: STILL FAILING in 4 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kontact/157/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kleopatra build #262: STILL FAILING in 4 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kleopatra/262/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_babe build #97: STILL FAILING in 4 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_babe/97/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_akregator build #218: STILL FAILING in 5 min 26 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_akregator/218/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kdevelop build #89: STILL FAILING in 8 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kdevelop/89/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_discover build #120: STILL FAILING in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_discover/120/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_discover build #85: STILL FAILING in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_discover/85/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_calendarsupport build #190: STILL FAILING in 5 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_calendarsupport/190/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_discover build #105: STILL FAILING in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_discover/105/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_elisa build #91: STILL UNSTABLE in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_elisa/91/
<ahoneybun> curious on how I clone that thing
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_knotes build #204: STILL FAILING in 3 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_knotes/204/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_incidenceeditor build #191: STILL FAILING in 5 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_incidenceeditor/191/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kstars build #571: STILL FAILING in 5 min 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kstars/571/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_mailcommon build #196: STILL FAILING in 5 min 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_mailcommon/196/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_mailcommon build #217: STILL FAILING in 8 min 9 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_mailcommon/217/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_libksieve build #228: STILL FAILING in 6 min 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_libksieve/228/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akregator build #171: STILL FAILING in 6 min 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akregator/171/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_calendarsupport build #191: STILL FAILING in 3 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_calendarsupport/191/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kdevelop build #90: STILL FAILING in 5 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kdevelop/90/
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> @CliffordTheBigRedDoggie ping
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> https://git.launchpad.net/~aaronhoneycutt/kubuntu-packaging/+git/kmouth/commit/?h=kubuntu_unstable&id=05b5454f6a25d97644a52e569c8967c46166d62a ?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ktorrent build #9: FAILURE in 9 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ktorrent/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_discover build #105: STILL FAILING in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_discover/105/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_knotes build #205: STILL FAILING in 4 min 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_knotes/205/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_discover build #294: STILL FAILING in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_discover/294/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_cantor build #353: STILL UNSTABLE in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_cantor/353/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_cantor build #181: STILL UNSTABLE in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_cantor/181/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kirigami2 build #137: STILL FAILING in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kirigami2/137/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_incidenceeditor build #192: STILL FAILING in 4 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_incidenceeditor/192/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_mailcommon build #197: STILL FAILING in 4 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_mailcommon/197/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kcalutils build #293: STILL FAILING in 4 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kcalutils/293/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_mailcommon build #218: STILL FAILING in 4 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_mailcommon/218/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akregator build #172: STILL FAILING in 4 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akregator/172/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_libksieve build #229: STILL FAILING in 4 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_libksieve/229/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ruqola build #11: STILL FAILING in 3 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ruqola/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_pim-sieve-editor build #181: STILL FAILING in 3 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_pim-sieve-editor/181/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_libgravatar build #173: STILL FAILING in 3 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_libgravatar/173/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_eventviews build #159: STILL FAILING in 4 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_eventviews/159/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_mailcommon build #90: STILL FAILING in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_mailcommon/90/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kirigami2 build #90: FAILURE in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kirigami2/90/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kirigami2 build #141: FAILURE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kirigami2/141/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kcalutils build #294: STILL FAILING in 3 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kcalutils/294/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ktorrent build #10: STILL FAILING in 9 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ktorrent/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ruqola build #12: STILL FAILING in 3 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ruqola/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kmail build #79: STILL FAILING in 4 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kmail/79/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_libgravatar build #174: STILL FAILING in 3 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_libgravatar/174/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_incidenceeditor build #222: STILL FAILING in 4 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_incidenceeditor/222/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_pim-sieve-editor build #182: STILL FAILING in 4 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_pim-sieve-editor/182/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ktorrent build #59: FAILURE in 8 min 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ktorrent/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_eventviews build #160: STILL FAILING in 5 min 13 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_eventviews/160/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_messagelib build #345: STILL FAILING in 5 min 1 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_messagelib/345/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_messagelib build #337: STILL FAILING in 4 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_messagelib/337/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kcalutils build #140: STILL FAILING in 4 min 10 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kcalutils/140/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_incidenceeditor build #223: STILL FAILING in 4 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_incidenceeditor/223/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kmail build #80: STILL FAILING in 6 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kmail/80/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kirigami2 build #142: STILL FAILING in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kirigami2/142/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_discover build #286: FAILURE in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_discover/286/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kirigami2 build #91: STILL FAILING in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kirigami2/91/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_mailcommon build #91: STILL FAILING in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_mailcommon/91/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kcalutils build #141: STILL FAILING in 3 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kcalutils/141/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_messagelib build #338: STILL FAILING in 4 min 57 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_messagelib/338/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ktorrent build #60: STILL FAILING in 9 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ktorrent/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_messagelib build #346: STILL FAILING in 6 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_messagelib/346/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdepim-addons build #357: STILL FAILING in 3 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdepim-addons/357/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kontact build #144: STILL FAILING in 4 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kontact/144/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmail build #278: STILL FAILING in 4 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmail/278/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kaddressbook build #201: STILL FAILING in 4 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kaddressbook/201/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_calendarsupport build #155: STILL FAILING in 5 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_calendarsupport/155/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_korganizer build #185: STILL FAILING in 5 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_korganizer/185/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_messagelib build #119: STILL FAILING in 9 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_messagelib/119/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdepim-addons build #358: STILL FAILING in 4 min 32 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdepim-addons/358/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmail build #279: STILL FAILING in 3 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmail/279/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kontact build #145: STILL FAILING in 4 min 32 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kontact/145/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kaddressbook build #202: STILL FAILING in 4 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kaddressbook/202/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_discover build #287: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_discover/287/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_libgravatar build #45: FAILURE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_libgravatar/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_korganizer build #186: STILL FAILING in 4 min 32 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_korganizer/186/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_calendarsupport build #156: STILL FAILING in 5 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_calendarsupport/156/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_libkdepim build #176: STILL FAILING in 4 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_libkdepim/176/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libkdepim build #233: STILL FAILING in 5 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libkdepim/233/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_messagelib build #120: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_messagelib/120/
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> Lgtm?
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Looks Good To Me.
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> (that's what it means)
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libkdepim build #234: STILL FAILING in 5 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libkdepim/234/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_libkdepim build #177: STILL FAILING in 6 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_libkdepim/177/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_libgravatar build #46: STILL FAILING in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_libgravatar/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kcontacts build #230: STILL FAILING in 3 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kcontacts/230/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kcalcore build #132: STILL FAILING in 4 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kcalcore/132/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_akonadi build #226: STILL FAILING in 4 min 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_akonadi/226/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ksirk build #104: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ksirk/104/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ksirk build #118: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ksirk/118/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_ktorrent build #15: FAILURE in 8 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_ktorrent/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ksirk build #46: STILL FAILING in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ksirk/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_plasma-workspace build #325: FAILURE in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_plasma-workspace/325/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kcontacts build #231: STILL FAILING in 3 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kcontacts/231/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_akonadi build #227: STILL FAILING in 4 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_akonadi/227/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kcalcore build #133: STILL FAILING in 5 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kcalcore/133/
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @gsilvapt Can you fix ksirk completely and get me a follow-up MP please?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_ktorrent build #16: STILL FAILING in 8 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_ktorrent/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ksirk build #105: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ksirk/105/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ksirk build #119: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ksirk/119/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-workspace build #325: FAILURE in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-workspace/325/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ksirk build #47: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ksirk/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_krunner build #56: FAILURE in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_krunner/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_plasma-workspace build #326: STILL FAILING in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_plasma-workspace/326/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdelibs4support build #76: FAILURE in 1 min 25 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdelibs4support/76/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kcontacts build #407: STILL FAILING in 3 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kcontacts/407/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadi build #509: STILL FAILING in 3 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadi/509/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kcalcore build #343: STILL FAILING in 4 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kcalcore/343/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdelibs4support build #77: STILL FAILING in 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdelibs4support/77/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kcontacts build #408: STILL FAILING in 3 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kcontacts/408/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kcalcore build #344: STILL FAILING in 3 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kcalcore/344/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadi build #510: STILL FAILING in 5 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadi/510/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_krunner build #57: STILL FAILING in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_krunner/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_krunner build #127: FAILURE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_krunner/127/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-workspace build #326: STILL FAILING in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-workspace/326/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdelibs4support build #164: FAILURE in 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdelibs4support/164/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdelibs4support build #165: STILL FAILING in 1 min 22 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdelibs4support/165/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_krunner build #342: FAILURE in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_krunner/342/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_krunner build #128: STILL FAILING in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_krunner/128/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdelibs4support build #395: FAILURE in 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdelibs4support/395/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdelibs4support build #396: STILL FAILING in 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdelibs4support/396/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_krunner build #343: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_krunner/343/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_pim-data-exporter build #62: FAILURE in 8 min 9 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_pim-data-exporter/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_mbox-importer build #42: FAILURE in 8 min 9 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_mbox-importer/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdepim-addons build #140: FAILURE in 9 min 8 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdepim-addons/140/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kmail build #129: FAILURE in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kmail/129/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_mbox-importer build #43: STILL FAILING in 6 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_mbox-importer/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_pim-data-exporter build #63: STILL FAILING in 7 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_pim-data-exporter/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdepim-addons build #141: STILL FAILING in 6 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdepim-addons/141/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_plasma-workspace build #132: STILL FAILING in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_plasma-workspace/132/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kmail build #130: STILL FAILING in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kmail/130/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_discover build #106: FIXED in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_discover/106/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_discover build #121: FIXED in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_discover/121/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_discover build #86: FIXED in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_discover/86/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_discover build #295: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_discover/295/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_discover build #288: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_discover/288/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_discover build #106: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_discover/106/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_ktorrent build #17: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_ktorrent/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ktorrent build #11: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ktorrent/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ktorrent build #61: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ktorrent/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #1719: SUCCESS in 1 min 14 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/1719/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #1719: SUCCESS in 1 min 19 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/1719/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #1719: SUCCESS in 4 min 23 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/1719/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-02 build #1719: SUCCESS in 5 min 13 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-02/1719/
<IrcsomeBot> <gsilvapt> @tsimonq2, Ahum, what's wrong with ksirk? It built successfully locally so I'm not sure what you mean there
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @gsilvapt, Fails automatic tests
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Look at KCI
<IrcsomeBot> <gsilvapt> Strange, it worked here. I'll take a look, thanks!
<IrcsomeBot> <gsilvapt> @CliffordTheBigRedDoggie, I now read your comment on LP. I first tried without the Debian part but since it returned errors, I thought it needed the Debian part
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_krunner build #344: FIXED in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_krunner/344/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_krunner build #58: FIXED in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_krunner/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_krunner build #129: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_krunner/129/
<gsilvapt> To fix ksirk I'll need help. Maybe clivejo can help me out later. Never got these errors: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ksirk/47/parsed_console/
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<gsilvapt> hey BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> Hi gsilvapt
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_plasma-workspace build #327: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_plasma-workspace/327/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_plasma-workspace build #133: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_plasma-workspace/133/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-workspace build #327: FIXED in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-workspace/327/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_k3b build #206: FAILURE in 10 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_k3b/206/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdelibs4support build #166: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdelibs4support/166/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdelibs4support build #78: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdelibs4support/78/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdelibs4support build #397: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdelibs4support/397/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Starting build #65 for job mgmt_pause_integration (previous build: ABORTED)
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_pause_integration build #65: ABORTED in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_pause_integration/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #1720: SUCCESS in 1 min 12 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/1720/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #1720: SUCCESS in 1 min 12 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/1720/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #1720: SUCCESS in 4 min 19 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/1720/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-02 build #1720: SUCCESS in 4 min 58 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-02/1720/
<gsilvapt> clivejo, you around? 
<acheronuk> ahoneybun: kdenlive 17.08 seemed ok, so have uploaded to artful
<marco-parillo> To verify https://phabricator.kde.org/T6822, I downloaded today's ISO and installed to a VirtualBox VM. For Apha-2, networking worked out of the box (and still works with all updates applied). But Networking is not working with today's ISO. Can anybody verify this?
<acheronuk> gsilvapt: did you look up the errors? a lintian warning and a new file?
<IrcsomeBot> <gsilvapt> @acheronuk, I did but I don't know how to fix them. I believe I never got those before :/
<acheronuk> well. a new file would need installing. the lintian warning may need something fixing, or be overridden. there is already a lintian-overrides file, so might be a clue in that which
<IrcsomeBot> <gsilvapt> I will nag clivejo later to have both fully functioning
<IrcsomeBot> <gsilvapt> Even the path of installs is acting up. If I don't add the /debian/ part before /usr/
<clivejo> gsilvapt: you don't put the debian part or the first / in the install file
<clivejo> it is more a pattern, than a physical path
<clivejo> on artful
<IrcsomeBot> <gsilvapt> @clivejo, I understood the concept, but then it doesn't build locally. It brings errors related to the installation paths
<clivejo> what does it say?
<IrcsomeBot> <gsilvapt> It brings the same paths with the Debian part
<IrcsomeBot> <gsilvapt> Can I show you the logs in 2-3 hours? I'm not at home right now
<IrcsomeBot> <gsilvapt> And I'm a noob and can't explain what's wrong :-)
 * tsimonq2 strolls in
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: pingety ping ping :)
<tsimonq2> @acheronuk ^^^
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> here, but chatting to someone
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Ok
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @acheronuk I'll be on BBB :)
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> be there in a few mins
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> ack
<valorie> who all is planning to come to SeaGL this year?
<valorie> jose just pinged me, and he's coming up!
<jose> o/
<tsimonq2> I don't think I'll make it this year :(
<tsimonq2> But you can count on me going to LFNW next April :D
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Starting build #66 for job mgmt_pause_integration (previous build: ABORTED)
<valorie> ahoneybun: ?
<ahoneybun> what?
<valorie> I'm pretty sure Thomas will be there
<valorie> SeaGL?
<valorie> http://seagl.org/
<ahoneybun> idk yet
<valorie> Oct 6&7
<valorie> ok, but it's on your todo to think about it
<valorie> cool
<ahoneybun> it's if I get funding
<valorie> have you asked?
<ahoneybun> I did
<valorie> cool
<valorie> I intend to do that today
<ahoneybun> popey asked some questions about it but no answer
<valorie> jose pinged me
<ahoneybun> yea but you can foot the bill then get the money back
<ahoneybun> I can't
<valorie> understood, and I don't need a plane ticket
<ahoneybun> yep
<valorie> you know you can arrange to have them buy that if necessary
<valorie> jose will make sure that happens
<ahoneybun> wait what
<ahoneybun> they hav sent me the money and I do it
<ahoneybun> I just have more control of the dates and times
<valorie> right, what I did once was send the the date and times and they bought the ticket
<valorie> when I went to Orlando
<ahoneybun> I've always got the tickets myself
<valorie> since then I have
<valorie> but if money is tight, that might help
<ahoneybun> either way money is tight lol
<ahoneybun> either they get it for me or send the money
 * acheronuk watches plasma 5.10.5 build
<tsimonq2> :D
 * ahoneybun watches his watch update
<ahoneybun> is the BBB thing over?
<acheronuk> ahoneybun: yes. it was just simon staging plasma
<ahoneybun> ahh
<ahoneybun> is there anything I can *try*?
<acheronuk> hmmmm. I'm running out of new things to test. new kdevelop is due out, but no tarballs yet
<ahoneybun> and my watch dropped the update
<ahoneybun> kdenlive is still the older one
<ahoneybun> 16.12.3
<ahoneybun> I have : kubuntu-ppa-ubuntu-staging-misc-artful.list
<acheronuk> ahoneybun: I put it in: https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/ubuntu/staging-misc
<tsimonq2> ahoneybun: You should install Kubuntu 17.04 and use it for a few days with the Plasma updates from -proposed ;)
<acheronuk> must be held back for you
<acheronuk> would need Qt 5.9
<ahoneybun> mm nah I don't want to reinstall that badly
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_pause_integration build #66: ABORTED in 1 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_pause_integration/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kscreen build #28: FAILURE in 4 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kscreen/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kmenuedit build #27: FAILURE in 4 min 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kmenuedit/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kmenuedit build #51: FAILURE in 6 min 8 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kmenuedit/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_powerdevil build #55: FAILURE in 6 min 14 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_powerdevil/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_plasma-integration build #53: FAILURE in 6 min 20 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_plasma-integration/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmenuedit build #119: FAILURE in 8 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmenuedit/119/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kscreen build #64: FAILURE in 9 min 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kscreen/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_powerdevil build #92: FAILURE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_powerdevil/92/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kmenuedit build #85: FAILURE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kmenuedit/85/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_plasma-desktop build #261: FAILURE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_plasma-desktop/261/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ksysguard build #69: FAILURE in 5 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ksysguard/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kscreen build #28: FAILURE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kscreen/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_powerdevil build #172: FAILURE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_powerdevil/172/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_plasma-integration build #150: FAILURE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_plasma-integration/150/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_plasma-integration build #52: FAILURE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_plasma-integration/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_powerdevil build #78: FAILURE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_powerdevil/78/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_plasma-integration build #35: FAILURE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_plasma-integration/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_powerdevil build #130: FAILURE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_powerdevil/130/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ksysguard build #27: FAILURE in 4 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ksysguard/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_oxygen build #55: FAILURE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_oxygen/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kmenuedit build #59: FAILURE in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kmenuedit/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_plasma-desktop build #96: FAILURE in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_plasma-desktop/96/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_ksysguard build #46: FAILURE in 7 min 4 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_ksysguard/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-desktop build #262: FAILURE in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-desktop/262/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_plasma-desktop build #99: FAILURE in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_plasma-desktop/99/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_oxygen build #46: FAILURE in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_oxygen/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ksysguard build #67: FAILURE in 9 min 10 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ksysguard/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmenuedit build #131: FAILURE in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kmenuedit/131/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_plasma-desktop build #100: FAILURE in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_plasma-desktop/100/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_oxygen build #58: FAILURE in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_oxygen/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_plasma-desktop build #86: FAILURE in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_plasma-desktop/86/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdeplasma-addons build #96: FAILURE in 5 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdeplasma-addons/96/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_k3b build #207: STILL FAILING in 6.5 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_k3b/207/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdeplasma-addons build #222: FAILURE in 3 min 56 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdeplasma-addons/222/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdeplasma-addons build #218: FAILURE in 4 min 4 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdeplasma-addons/218/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdeplasma-addons build #64: FAILURE in 4 min 6 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdeplasma-addons/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kscreen build #352: FAILURE in 3 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kscreen/352/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kscreen build #180: FAILURE in 3 min 56 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kscreen/180/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdeplasma-addons build #87: FAILURE in 4 min 16 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdeplasma-addons/87/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_powerdevil build #78: FAILURE in 3 min 58 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_powerdevil/78/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-integration build #145: FAILURE in 3 min 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-integration/145/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ksysguard build #127: FAILURE in 4 min 2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ksysguard/127/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kmenuedit build #52: STILL FAILING in 4 min 5 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kmenuedit/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_oxygen build #139: FAILURE in 4 min 26 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_oxygen/139/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_plasma-integration build #54: STILL FAILING in 4 min 3 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_plasma-integration/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_plasma-integration build #67: FAILURE in 5 min 21 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_plasma-integration/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ksysguard build #109: FAILURE in 5 min 18 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ksysguard/109/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kscreen build #65: STILL FAILING in 4 min 58 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kscreen/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_oxygen build #140: FAILURE in 5 min 31 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_oxygen/140/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kmenuedit build #86: STILL FAILING in 4 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kmenuedit/86/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kscreen build #29: STILL FAILING in 4 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kscreen/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_powerdevil build #173: STILL FAILING in 4 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_powerdevil/173/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_plasma-integration build #151: STILL FAILING in 4 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_plasma-integration/151/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_plasma-desktop build #262: STILL FAILING in 4 min 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_plasma-desktop/262/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ksysguard build #70: STILL FAILING in 4 min 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ksysguard/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_powerdevil build #131: STILL FAILING in 3 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_powerdevil/131/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_plasma-integration build #36: STILL FAILING in 4 min 31 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_plasma-integration/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_powerdevil build #79: STILL FAILING in 4 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_powerdevil/79/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_ksysguard build #47: STILL FAILING in 4 min 0 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_ksysguard/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_plasma-desktop build #97: STILL FAILING in 4 min 1 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_plasma-desktop/97/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmenuedit build #132: STILL FAILING in 3 min 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kmenuedit/132/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kdeplasma-addons build #55: FAILURE in 6 min 29 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kdeplasma-addons/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kmenuedit build #28: STILL FAILING in 5 min 56 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kmenuedit/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_k3b build #208: FIXED in 11 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_k3b/208/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_oxygen build #53: FAILURE in 6 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_oxygen/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ksysguard build #28: STILL FAILING in 4 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ksysguard/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_oxygen build #56: STILL FAILING in 5 min 4 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_oxygen/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_oxygen build #59: STILL FAILING in 4 min 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_oxygen/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-desktop build #263: STILL FAILING in 5 min 3 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-desktop/263/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kscreen build #46: FAILURE in 7 min 22 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kscreen/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_powerdevil build #56: STILL FAILING in 6 min 59 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_powerdevil/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmenuedit build #120: STILL FAILING in 6 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmenuedit/120/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kscreen build #29: STILL FAILING in 7 min 10 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kscreen/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ksysguard build #68: STILL FAILING in 5 min 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ksysguard/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_khotkeys build #27: FAILURE in 3 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_khotkeys/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_plasma-integration build #53: STILL FAILING in 7 min 6 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_plasma-integration/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_plasma-desktop build #100: STILL FAILING in 6 min 4 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_plasma-desktop/100/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_plasma-desktop build #87: STILL FAILING in 6 min 4 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_plasma-desktop/87/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_plasma-desktop build #101: STILL FAILING in 6 min 15 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_plasma-desktop/101/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_oxygen build #47: STILL FAILING in 6 min 23 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_oxygen/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_powerdevil build #93: STILL FAILING in 7 min 57 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_powerdevil/93/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdeplasma-addons build #97: STILL FAILING in 3 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdeplasma-addons/97/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_khotkeys build #94: FAILURE in 2 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_khotkeys/94/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kmenuedit build #60: STILL FAILING in 7 min 9 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kmenuedit/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_khotkeys build #51: FAILURE in 4 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_khotkeys/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kscreen build #353: STILL FAILING in 2 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kscreen/353/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdeplasma-addons build #223: STILL FAILING in 2 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdeplasma-addons/223/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_plasma-pa build #64: STILL UNSTABLE in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_plasma-pa/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdeplasma-addons build #65: STILL FAILING in 3 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdeplasma-addons/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdeplasma-addons build #219: STILL FAILING in 3 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdeplasma-addons/219/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kscreen build #181: STILL FAILING in 3 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kscreen/181/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-integration build #146: STILL FAILING in 3 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-integration/146/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdeplasma-addons build #88: STILL FAILING in 3 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdeplasma-addons/88/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ksysguard build #128: STILL FAILING in 3 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ksysguard/128/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_plasma-nm build #87: FIXED in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_plasma-nm/87/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_oxygen build #140: STILL FAILING in 3 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_oxygen/140/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_powerdevil build #79: STILL FAILING in 4 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_powerdevil/79/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kdeplasma-addons build #56: STILL FAILING in 2 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kdeplasma-addons/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ksysguard build #110: STILL FAILING in 3 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ksysguard/110/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_plasma-integration build #68: STILL FAILING in 3 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_plasma-integration/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_oxygen build #141: STILL FAILING in 3 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_oxygen/141/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_khotkeys build #28: STILL FAILING in 2 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_khotkeys/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_oxygen build #54: STILL FAILING in 4 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_oxygen/54/
<gsilvapt> clivejo, are you still around? 
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kscreen build #47: STILL FAILING in 4 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kscreen/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_khotkeys build #95: STILL FAILING in 3 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_khotkeys/95/
<gsilvapt> These are the errors I get when I do not include /debian/
<gsilvapt> http://paste.ubuntu.com/25372862/
<gsilvapt> Now I'm going to try without the /tmp/ part
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_khotkeys build #52: STILL FAILING in 2 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_khotkeys/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_plasma-workspace build #110: FAILURE in 2 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_plasma-workspace/110/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_plasma-workspace build #111: FAILURE in 3 min 32 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_plasma-workspace/111/
<gsilvapt> removing /tmp/ worked
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_plasma-workspace build #121: FAILURE in 4 min 7 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_plasma-workspace/121/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-workspace build #328: FAILURE in 4 min 2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-workspace/328/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kwin build #271: FAILURE in 4 min 30 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kwin/271/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_plasma-workspace build #111: STILL FAILING in 4 min 16 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_plasma-workspace/111/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_plasma-workspace build #112: STILL FAILING in 4 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_plasma-workspace/112/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kwin build #117: FAILURE in 4 min 15 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kwin/117/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_plasma-workspace build #122: STILL FAILING in 5 min 56 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_plasma-workspace/122/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-workspace build #329: STILL FAILING in 2 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-workspace/329/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kwin build #89: FAILURE in 4 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kwin/89/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kwin build #272: STILL FAILING in 3 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kwin/272/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kwin build #98: FAILURE in 4 min 13 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kwin/98/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kwin build #118: STILL FAILING in 2 min 57 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kwin/118/
<gsilvapt> acheronuk, are we still having sync issues? 
<acheronuk> aync?
<acheronuk> sync?
<gsilvapt> tsimonq2, I'm not 100% sure how to fix ksirk :( 
<gsilvapt> yes, those you talked about yesterday if I recall 
<gsilvapt> Or the night before, I'm not exactly sure when we talked about it 
<acheronuk> yes, those sorted themselves
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_plasma-integration build #54: STILL FAILING in 3 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_plasma-integration/54/
<gsilvapt> I was looking at plasma-desktop and the error was about b-d and those seem taken care of 
<gsilvapt> I'll try reproduce locally then and fix it then
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kwin build #90: STILL FAILING in 3 min 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kwin/90/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_libkscreen build #37: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_libkscreen/37/
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @gsilvapt, Paste exact errors from KCI?
<gsilvapt> tsimonq2:
<gsilvapt> KCI-W :: Phonon4Qt5Experimental (required version == 4.9.51)
<gsilvapt> KCI-E :: E: ksirk: embedded-library usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libiris_ksirk.so.2.0.0: libidn
<gsilvapt> KCI-W :: W: ksirk: package-name-doesnt-match-sonames libiris-ksirk2
<gsilvapt> KCI-W :: W: ksirk: non-dev-pkg-with-shlib-symlink usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libiris_ksirk.so.2.0.0 usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libiris_ksirk.so
<gsilvapt> KCI-E :: -./etc/xdg/ksirk.knsrc
<gsilvapt> I added the library version requirement to debian/control. The rest is new to me
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_breeze build #44: FAILURE in 6 min 8 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_breeze/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kwin build #99: STILL FAILING in 3 min 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kwin/99/
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> <gsilvapt> KCI-E :: E: ksirk: embedded-library usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libiris_ksirk.so.2.0.0: libidn - needs an entry to exclude the files, a hard dependency on the existing packaged library, and symlinks
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> <gsilvapt> KCI-E :: -./etc/xdg/ksirk.knsrc - list-missing
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_breeze build #35: FAILURE in 3 min 24 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_breeze/35/
<gsilvapt> Thanks! I still need help doing the first fix. I never did anything like so :\
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ksysguard build #71: STILL FAILING in 3 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ksysguard/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kscreen build #48: STILL FAILING in 3 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kscreen/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_plasma-integration build #55: STILL FAILING in 3 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_plasma-integration/55/
<acheronuk> gsilvapt: an override for the 1st issue already exists: https://git.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/+git/ksirk/tree/debian/ksirk.lintian-overrides?h=kubuntu_unstable
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_breeze build #45: STILL FAILING in 3 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_breeze/45/
<gsilvapt> Good to hear. I guess I'll check that careful to know how to work them if they come up again :) 
<gsilvapt> I'll try building locally to see if adding the installation path fixes the build
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_breeze build #36: STILL FAILING in 3 min 3 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_breeze/36/
<acheronuk> it's just that the conversion of the package source to KF5, has made that library to be included in that lintian override change it's name/path a little
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_breeze build #43: FAILURE in 5 min 20 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_breeze/43/
<acheronuk> so it should now read: 
<acheronuk> ksirk: embedded-library usr/lib/*/libiris_ksirk.so.2.0.0: libidn
<gsilvapt> Oh, so I should change the lintian.override line to that? 
<acheronuk> yes. it was ok to override it before, so it is now again
<gsilvapt> Thanks for the explanation, acheronuk. I'll make the fix right now 
<acheronuk> the only reason it popped up as an error, is that the old override path changed and no longer matched.
<gsilvapt> How do you know the new exact path? 
<gsilvapt> Something I missed? 
<gsilvapt> Or something in the source code= 
<gsilvapt> s/=/?
<acheronuk> it's in the error
<acheronuk> E: ksirk: embedded-library usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libiris_ksirk.so.2.0.0: libidn
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_merger build #934: SUCCESS in 6 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_merger/934/
<acheronuk> x86_64-linux-gnu is the multi-arch path, so you have to wilcard that part with a *
<gsilvapt> Hum, okay, makes sense now. Thanks!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmouth build #69: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kmouth/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmouth build #132: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmouth/132/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kmouth build #59: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kmouth/59/
<acheronuk> the clues to the fix are all there. just needs a bit more knowledge and experience, which you will get from stuff like this
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kexi build #62: STILL FAILING in 4 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kexi/62/
<gsilvapt> I hope so, I hope so
<acheronuk> it all seems utterly nonsensical at first ;)
<acheronuk> but you get there
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmail build #280: STILL FAILING in 7 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmail/280/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kleopatra build #263: STILL FAILING in 7 min 59 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kleopatra/263/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_akonadi build #228: STILL FAILING in 9 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_akonadi/228/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kstars build #572: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kstars/572/
<gsilvapt> tsimonq2, I think this fixes ksirk now: https://code.launchpad.net/~gsilvapt/kubuntu-packaging/+git/ksirk/+merge/329403
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_messagelib build #121: STILL FAILING in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_messagelib/121/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdecoration build #34: FIXED in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdecoration/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ksysguard build #69: FIXED in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ksysguard/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ksysguard build #72: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ksysguard/72/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kscreen build #49: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kscreen/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_oxygen build #55: STILL FAILING in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_oxygen/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kscreen build #66: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kscreen/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kexi build #135: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kexi/135/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_cantor build #63: STILL UNSTABLE in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_cantor/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_messagelib build #145: STILL FAILING in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_messagelib/145/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kexi build #147: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kexi/147/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kirigami2 build #92: STILL FAILING in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kirigami2/92/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kirigami2 build #143: STILL FAILING in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kirigami2/143/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kirigami2 build #138: STILL FAILING in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kirigami2/138/
<gsilvapt> acheronuk, then if etc/xdg/ksirk.knsrc needs to be installed, where should it be mentioned? 
<gsilvapt> under ksirk.install returns errors
<gsilvapt> All these details should not allow the package to build, I don't know why it builds everytime anyway :|
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_plasma-workspace build #134: FAILURE in 7 min 26 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_plasma-workspace/134/
<valorie> I've been catching up on #ubuntu-release and it looks like a lot of our packages have been accepted
<valorie> how are we doing with that?
<valorie> will we be ready for beta1 ?
<gsilvapt> I have no idea but hope so
<gsilvapt> I'm trying to help out but I'm more of a burden :-D 
<gsilvapt> proud burden* 
<valorie> you are not a burden!
<valorie> people only learn by doing
<valorie> and that involves mistakes
<valorie> imo making mistakes is the best way to learn, if you also learn to fix 'em
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kstars build #153: STILL UNSTABLE in 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kstars/153/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_plasma-integration build #69: FIXED in 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_plasma-integration/69/
<acheronuk> gsilvapt: adding that to the install file should work ok
<acheronuk> something can build, but still be incorrect
<acheronuk> valorie: most everything recent is stuck in proposed with Qt
<acheronuk> so beta 1 will not be much of a change if that is the case
<gsilvapt> I'll try, acheronuk 
<gsilvapt> I think it returns a failed build, not attempted
<gsilvapt> I'm using artful's repositories, so it should work
<gsilvapt> anyway, lets give that a try 
<valorie> acheronuk: have the release team given any hints that they are trying to beta the beta 1 freeze for Qt and our packages?
<valorie> if not I guess we should sit it out
#kubuntu-devel 2017-08-23
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> they don't seem bothered. apart from moaning about how many tests our packages run
<acheronuk> night all
<valorie> sleep well, acheronuk
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kleopatra build #189: STILL FAILING in 6 min 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kleopatra/189/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kstars build #58: STILL UNSTABLE in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kstars/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kalzium build #194: STILL UNSTABLE in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kalzium/194/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ark build #104: STILL UNSTABLE in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ark/104/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kalzium build #93: STILL UNSTABLE in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kalzium/93/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_elisa build #87: STILL UNSTABLE in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_elisa/87/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_cantor build #74: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_cantor/74/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_pim-sieve-editor build #183: STILL FAILING in 4 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_pim-sieve-editor/183/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_messagelib build #127: STILL FAILING in 8 min 9 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_messagelib/127/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_ark build #67: STILL UNSTABLE in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_ark/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ark build #245: STILL UNSTABLE in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ark/245/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kexi build #63: STILL FAILING in 3 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kexi/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_oxygen build #56: STILL FAILING in 6 min 13 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_oxygen/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmail build #281: STILL FAILING in 7 min 9 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmail/281/
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @valorie, "<valorie> people only learn by doing" tell that to our public education system :P
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_akonadi build #229: STILL FAILING in 7 min 10 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_akonadi/229/
<valorie> good point
<valorie> we're not as bad as some cultures though, where being wrong is nearly unthinkable
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kstars build #573: STILL FAILING in 8 min 18 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kstars/573/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kleopatra build #264: STILL FAILING in 9 min 15 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kleopatra/264/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_plasma-workspace build #135: STILL FAILING in 4 min 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_plasma-workspace/135/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_messagelib build #122: STILL FAILING in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_messagelib/122/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kalzium build #257: STILL UNSTABLE in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kalzium/257/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kstars build #304: STILL UNSTABLE in 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kstars/304/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ark build #563: STILL UNSTABLE in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ark/563/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_pim-sieve-editor build #184: STILL FAILING in 7 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_pim-sieve-editor/184/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_incidenceeditor build #224: STILL FAILING in 8 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_incidenceeditor/224/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kleopatra build #190: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kleopatra/190/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_incidenceeditor build #193: STILL FAILING in 4 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_incidenceeditor/193/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_breeze build #44: FIXED in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_breeze/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_mailcommon build #198: STILL FAILING in 3 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_mailcommon/198/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kexi build #76: FIXED in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kexi/76/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_elisa build #86: STILL UNSTABLE in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_elisa/86/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_elisa build #92: STILL UNSTABLE in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_elisa/92/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard build #187: STILL FAILING in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard/187/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_messagelib build #128: STILL FAILING in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_messagelib/128/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kirigami2 build #139: STILL FAILING in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kirigami2/139/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kirigami2 build #144: STILL FAILING in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kirigami2/144/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kirigami2 build #93: STILL FAILING in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kirigami2/93/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_messagelib build #146: STILL FAILING in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_messagelib/146/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_incidenceeditor build #225: STILL FAILING in 4 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_incidenceeditor/225/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ruqola build #13: STILL FAILING in 3 min 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ruqola/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ruqola build #13: STILL FAILING in 4 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ruqola/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_incidenceeditor build #194: STILL FAILING in 4 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_incidenceeditor/194/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_mailcommon build #199: STILL FAILING in 4 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_mailcommon/199/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_pimcommon build #178: STILL FAILING in 4 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_pimcommon/178/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard build #188: STILL FAILING in 7 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard/188/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ruqola build #14: STILL FAILING in 2 min 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ruqola/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_plasma-integration build #56: FIXED in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_plasma-integration/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ruqola build #14: STILL FAILING in 3 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ruqola/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_cantor build #182: STILL UNSTABLE in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_cantor/182/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_cantor build #354: STILL UNSTABLE in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_cantor/354/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_pimcommon build #219: STILL FAILING in 5 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_pimcommon/219/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_oxygen build #48: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_oxygen/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_pimcommon build #179: STILL FAILING in 7 min 26 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_pimcommon/179/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ruqola build #28: STILL UNSTABLE in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ruqola/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_mailcommon build #92: STILL FAILING in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_mailcommon/92/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmail build #325: STILL FAILING in 5 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kmail/325/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_pimcommon build #220: STILL FAILING in 7 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_pimcommon/220/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_pim-sieve-editor build #206: STILL FAILING in 6 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_pim-sieve-editor/206/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdepim-addons build #300: STILL FAILING in 6 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdepim-addons/300/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libkdepim build #235: STILL FAILING in 5 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libkdepim/235/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmail build #326: STILL FAILING in 4 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kmail/326/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_pim-sieve-editor build #207: STILL FAILING in 4 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_pim-sieve-editor/207/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdepim-addons build #301: STILL FAILING in 4 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdepim-addons/301/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kmenuedit build #87: FIXED in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kmenuedit/87/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard build #195: STILL FAILING in 4 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard/195/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libkdepim build #236: STILL FAILING in 5 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libkdepim/236/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_powerdevil build #94: FIXED in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_powerdevil/94/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libgravatar build #146: STILL FAILING in 6 min 4 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libgravatar/146/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_khotkeys build #53: FIXED in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_khotkeys/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard build #196: STILL FAILING in 6 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard/196/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_mailcommon build #93: STILL FAILING in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_mailcommon/93/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdeplasma-addons build #98: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdeplasma-addons/98/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_powerdevil build #80: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_powerdevil/80/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kmenuedit build #61: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kmenuedit/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdeplasma-addons build #89: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdeplasma-addons/89/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libgravatar build #147: STILL FAILING in 3 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libgravatar/147/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_libkdepim build #178: STILL FAILING in 4 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_libkdepim/178/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdepim-addons build #359: STILL FAILING in 5 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdepim-addons/359/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_plasma-desktop build #101: FIXED in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_plasma-desktop/101/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_plasma-desktop build #102: FIXED in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_plasma-desktop/102/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_libkdepim build #179: STILL FAILING in 4 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_libkdepim/179/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdepim-addons build #360: STILL FAILING in 4 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdepim-addons/360/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_pimcommon build #94: STILL FAILING in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_pimcommon/94/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_libgravatar build #175: STILL FAILING in 7 min 17 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_libgravatar/175/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_mailcommon build #219: STILL FAILING in 4 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_mailcommon/219/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_libgravatar build #176: STILL FAILING in 4 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_libgravatar/176/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_mailcommon build #220: STILL FAILING in 4 min 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_mailcommon/220/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_plasma-workspace build #123: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_plasma-workspace/123/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_messagelib build #347: STILL FAILING in 4 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_messagelib/347/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_messagelib build #339: STILL FAILING in 4 min 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_messagelib/339/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_pimcommon build #95: STILL FAILING in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_pimcommon/95/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_messagelib build #348: STILL FAILING in 7 min 1 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_messagelib/348/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_messagelib build #340: STILL FAILING in 6 min 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_messagelib/340/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadi build #511: STILL FAILING in 4 min 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadi/511/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadi build #512: STILL FAILING in 3 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadi/512/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_libgravatar build #47: STILL FAILING in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_libgravatar/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kwin build #100: FIXED in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kwin/100/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_libgravatar build #48: STILL FAILING in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_libgravatar/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdepim-addons build #142: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdepim-addons/142/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kmail build #131: FIXED in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kmail/131/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_plasma-workspace build #136: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_plasma-workspace/136/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #1721: SUCCESS in 1 min 30 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/1721/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #1721: SUCCESS in 1 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/1721/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #1721: SUCCESS in 4 min 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/1721/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-02 build #1721: SUCCESS in 5 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-02/1721/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_plasma-workspace build #1319: FAILURE in 9.8 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_plasma-workspace/1319/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_plasma-workspace build #1320: FIXED in 15 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_plasma-workspace/1320/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_plasma-workspace build #112: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_plasma-workspace/112/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_plasma-workspace build #124: FAILURE in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_plasma-workspace/124/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_plasma-workspace build #113: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_plasma-workspace/113/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-workspace build #330: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-workspace/330/
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_plasma-workspace build #125: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_plasma-workspace/125/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kcalutils build #295: STILL FAILING in 8 min 32 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kcalutils/295/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kcalutils build #142: STILL FAILING in 8 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kcalutils/142/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kcalutils build #91: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kcalutils/91/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kcalutils build #296: STILL FAILING in 7 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kcalutils/296/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kcalutils build #143: STILL FAILING in 7 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kcalutils/143/
 * acheronuk tests Plasma 5.10.5 for zesty in backports-landing
<mparillo> 255 updates for me after adding backports-landing back to ZZ.
<mparillo> But my mirror seems slow...I might have to wait until tonight to test.
<IrcsomeBot> <CliffordTheBigRedDoggie> Is the networking issues on artful an upstream issue?
<IrcsomeBot> <CliffordTheBigRedDoggie> Ie all flavours or just us?
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @CliffordTheBigRedDoggie https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/systemd/+bug/1712283
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1712283 in network-manager (Ubuntu) "Cannot resolve DNS in artful daily" [Medium,Triaged]
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #1722: SUCCESS in 1 min 9 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/1722/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #1722: SUCCESS in 1 min 13 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/1722/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #1722: SUCCESS in 4 min 25 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/1722/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-02 build #1722: SUCCESS in 4 min 58 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-02/1722/
<valorie> did we ever package KIO GDrive?
<valorie> it doesn't seem to be in the archive at least
<clivejo> its packaged in KCI
<clivejo> http://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kio-gdrive/
<valorie> we've not uploaded it?
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> test built it:
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/ubuntu/staging-kdeapplications/+packages?field.name_filter=gdrive&field.status_filter=published&field.series_filter=
<valorie> it would be very cool to have
<valorie> I was trying to copy a bunch of my genealogy images to gdrive so I could just share the folders with other cousins
<valorie> but it's pretty laborious
<acheronuk> if tsdgeos had got his MOTU, I might have asked
<acheronuk> tsimonq2
<acheronuk> but been hard enough to get essentials in :(
<clivejo> lots of stuff we would like in
<acheronuk> "do it through debian" I hear echo
 * acheronuk rolls eye
<acheronuk> yeah. right
<valorie> well, we can always ask shadeslayer
<valorie> he's always been helpful so far
<valorie> tsimonq2 would like to upload stuff for us though
<valorie> and *also* get it in Debian
<tsimonq2> I can't upload anything until I get MOTU
<clivejo> still has to be accepted by AA
<tsimonq2> There's a voting thread on the mailing list. :P
<clivejo> who seem to pick holes in everything
<tsimonq2> clivejo: Sure it does, but there's always one or two people around... :P
<tsimonq2> clivejo: But that's their job
<valorie> we all strive for perfection
<clivejo> can loopback to "do it through debian"
<clivejo> and
<valorie> Debian strives for perfection as well
<tsimonq2> clivejo: I can be persuasive :P
<tsimonq2> It's just a matter of getting it uploaded
<acheronuk> I don't know if the kio-drive packaging is good enough for review, or up to date to be honest. if someone want to check and maybe get it MOTU'd before freeze, then feel free
<acheronuk> less than 24hrs to go, assuming freeze is as usual 21:00 UTC
<clivejo> tsimonq2: then go be persuasive!
<tsimonq2> clivejo: I haven't reviewed the uploads myself so I can't :P
<clivejo> I personally don't want to ask Rohan because he has to take the heat for any problems
<mparillo> acheronuk: The 255 updates for me after adding backports-landing back to ZZ appeared to run smoothly. I re-booted, and krunner invoking kinfocenter works, and reports Plasma 5.10.5
<mparillo> Konsole, Doplhin, kate, and Discover all appear to load normally.
<tsimonq2> mparillo: Do you have another Zesty install around to help test the SRU?
<clivejo> and we have had bigger issues to sort out with PIM and so fore
<mparillo> However, when I try to go to settings in Discover to change my software sources to uncheck backports-landing, the Run as root - KDE su dialogue box comes up, but I cannot click on it to enter my sudo password.
<acheronuk> tsimonq2: https://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/proposed-migration/update_excuses.html#qtbase-opensource-src
<acheronuk> valid candidate now \o?
<clivejo> and only for Rik's hard work, there probably wouldn't be anything to release
<acheronuk> \o/
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: Still going to fail piuparts
<acheronuk> tsimonq2: yeak, but progress is progress
<acheronuk> *yeah
<tsimonq2> http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/proposed-migration/update_output.txt
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: yep :)
<mparillo> Eventually I give up and close the dialogue box with the X and it says not responding, but closes. Then I can uncheck the backports-landing, but I think I crashed discover.
<mparillo> tsimonq2: I only have the one ZZ VM, but I thought the SRU test instructions were way beyond the quick and dirty tests I usually have time for.
<tsimonq2> mparillo: I can get you a one-liner :P
<tsimonq2> (command that will JFDI)
<tsimonq2> But yeah, it's just "enable -proposed, install the packages, be done"
<mparillo> Through Discover? The wiki seemed to show the Unity equivalent?
<tsimonq2> Sure
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> discover is a mess tbh
<tsimonq2> You have to do it on a fresh Zesty install though.
<tsimonq2> (a fully updated one)
<tsimonq2> Enable zesty-proposed, only update the needed packages, disable it again, reboot.
<mparillo> Mine has backports and backports-landing. Is that OK/
<tsimonq2> No, it needs to be a fresh install.
<tsimonq2> This is 5.9.5
<mparillo> Ahh, then maybe I can try it tomorrow.
<tsimonq2> Ok.
<mparillo> But, we will have AA in a couple of months anyway (assuming we can get the new packages accepted into the archive), right?
<tsimonq2> Yep.
<tsimonq2> This SRU has been sitting in zesty-proposed for three months.
<tsimonq2> I tested it, they want more than just me
<tsimonq2> !testers | http://kubuntu.org/news/help-needed-testing-newest-bugfix-release-of-plasma-on-kubuntu-17-04/
<tsimonq2> !testers
<ubottu> Help is needed in #kubuntu-devel. Please ping yofel, soee, Tm_T, BluesKaj, Quintasan, lordievader, mamarley, vip, mparillo, wxl, DarinMiller, tsimonq2 for more information.
<tsimonq2> http://kubuntu.org/news/help-needed-testing-newest-bugfix-release-of-plasma-on-kubuntu-17-04/
<clivejo> knitpicking
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_merger build #935: SUCCESS in 6 min 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_merger/935/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmail-account-wizard build #169: STILL FAILING in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmail-account-wizard/169/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmail-account-wizard build #137: STILL FAILING in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kmail-account-wizard/137/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kaddressbook build #231: STILL FAILING in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kaddressbook/231/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_korganizer build #187: STILL FAILING in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_korganizer/187/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #268: STILL FAILING in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdepim-runtime/268/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdepim-addons build #361: STILL FAILING in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdepim-addons/361/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_mbox-importer build #121: STILL FAILING in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_mbox-importer/121/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kgoldrunner build #171: STILL FAILING in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kgoldrunner/171/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmail build #282: STILL FAILING in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmail/282/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #286: STILL FAILING in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdepim-runtime/286/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kaddressbook build #203: STILL FAILING in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kaddressbook/203/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kstars build #574: STILL FAILING in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kstars/574/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kirigami2 build #145: STILL FAILING in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kirigami2/145/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kirigami2 build #140: STILL FAILING in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kirigami2/140/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kirigami2 build #94: STILL FAILING in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kirigami2/94/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdeplasma-addons build #220: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdeplasma-addons/220/
<mamarley> tsimonq2: Sorry, haven't got any Zesty boxes anymore. :(
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kexi build #64: STILL FAILING in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kexi/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kgoldrunner build #26: STILL FAILING in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kgoldrunner/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_pim-data-exporter build #64: FIXED in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_pim-data-exporter/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ktnef build #64: FIXED in 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ktnef/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdav build #83: FIXED in 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdav/83/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_pimcommon build #54: FIXED in 48 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_pimcommon/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_akonadi-notes build #60: FIXED in 48 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_akonadi-notes/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kigo build #29: FIXED in 48 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kigo/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-desktop build #264: FIXED in 51 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-desktop/264/
#kubuntu-devel 2017-08-24
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdeplasma-addons build #224: FIXED in 52 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdeplasma-addons/224/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_pim-data-exporter build #163: STILL FAILING in 6 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_pim-data-exporter/163/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmail build #327: STILL FAILING in 8 min 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kmail/327/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_mbox-importer build #181: STILL FAILING in 7 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_mbox-importer/181/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_ark build #68: STILL UNSTABLE in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_ark/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kstars build #59: STILL UNSTABLE in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kstars/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ark build #246: STILL UNSTABLE in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ark/246/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kstars build #305: STILL UNSTABLE in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kstars/305/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_mbox-importer build #44: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_mbox-importer/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_cantor build #64: STILL UNSTABLE in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_cantor/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_plasma-desktop build #263: FIXED in 1 hr 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_plasma-desktop/263/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_labplot build #102: FAILURE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_labplot/102/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ark build #105: STILL UNSTABLE in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ark/105/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_labplot build #91: FAILURE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_labplot/91/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kalzium build #195: STILL UNSTABLE in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kalzium/195/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kstars build #154: STILL UNSTABLE in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kstars/154/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_cantor build #183: STILL UNSTABLE in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_cantor/183/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kalzium build #94: STILL UNSTABLE in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kalzium/94/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_pim-data-exporter build #184: STILL FAILING in 4 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_pim-data-exporter/184/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_labplot build #104: FAILURE in 9 min 19 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_labplot/104/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_cantor build #75: STILL UNSTABLE in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_cantor/75/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_elisa build #93: STILL UNSTABLE in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_elisa/93/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kalzium build #258: STILL UNSTABLE in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kalzium/258/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_cantor build #355: STILL UNSTABLE in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_cantor/355/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_elisa build #87: STILL UNSTABLE in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_elisa/87/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmail-account-wizard build #170: STILL FAILING in 5 min 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmail-account-wizard/170/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdepim-addons build #362: STILL FAILING in 6 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdepim-addons/362/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_korganizer build #188: STILL FAILING in 6 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_korganizer/188/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #269: STILL FAILING in 6 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdepim-runtime/269/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmail build #283: STILL FAILING in 6 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmail/283/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kgoldrunner build #172: STILL FAILING in 7 min 8 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kgoldrunner/172/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_mbox-importer build #122: STILL FAILING in 7 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_mbox-importer/122/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmail-account-wizard build #138: STILL FAILING in 8 min 13 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kmail-account-wizard/138/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kaddressbook build #232: STILL FAILING in 8 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kaddressbook/232/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ark build #564: STILL UNSTABLE in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ark/564/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kexi build #65: STILL FAILING in 3 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kexi/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kgoldrunner build #27: STILL FAILING in 3 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kgoldrunner/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #287: STILL FAILING in 4 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdepim-runtime/287/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kaddressbook build #204: STILL FAILING in 5 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kaddressbook/204/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_pim-data-exporter build #164: STILL FAILING in 5 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_pim-data-exporter/164/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kstars build #575: STILL FAILING in 9 min 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kstars/575/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmail build #328: STILL FAILING in 9 min 18 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kmail/328/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_mbox-importer build #182: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_mbox-importer/182/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_pim-data-exporter build #185: STILL FAILING in 5 min 14 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_pim-data-exporter/185/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kirigami2 build #146: STILL FAILING in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kirigami2/146/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kirigami2 build #141: STILL FAILING in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kirigami2/141/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_labplot build #103: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_labplot/103/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_labplot build #92: STILL FAILING in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_labplot/92/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_incidenceeditor build #226: STILL FAILING in 4 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_incidenceeditor/226/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_mailimporter build #219: STILL FAILING in 4 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_mailimporter/219/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_messagelib build #341: STILL FAILING in 4 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_messagelib/341/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdepim-addons build #302: STILL FAILING in 8 min 24 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdepim-addons/302/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libksieve build #251: STILL FAILING in 6 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libksieve/251/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ruqola build #15: STILL FAILING in 2 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ruqola/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_labplot build #105: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_labplot/105/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kimap build #55: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kimap/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_korganizer build #199: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_korganizer/199/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ruqola build #15: STILL FAILING in 9 min 24 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ruqola/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_elisa build #88: STILL UNSTABLE in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_elisa/88/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kirigami2 build #95: STILL FAILING in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kirigami2/95/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_mailimporter build #220: STILL FAILING in 3 min 31 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_mailimporter/220/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_incidenceeditor build #227: STILL FAILING in 4 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_incidenceeditor/227/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdepim-addons build #303: STILL FAILING in 4 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdepim-addons/303/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_messagelib build #342: STILL FAILING in 4 min 58 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_messagelib/342/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libksieve build #252: STILL FAILING in 4 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libksieve/252/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ruqola build #16: STILL FAILING in 4 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ruqola/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ruqola build #16: STILL FAILING in 2 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ruqola/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_korganizer build #200: STILL FAILING in 4 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_korganizer/200/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_grantleetheme build #301: STILL FAILING in 4 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_grantleetheme/301/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadi-calendar build #198: STILL FAILING in 5 min 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadi-calendar/198/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kidentitymanagement build #67: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kidentitymanagement/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_libksieve build #230: STILL FAILING in 5 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_libksieve/230/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kio-gdrive build #53: FAILURE in 32 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kio-gdrive/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kldap build #43: FIXED in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kldap/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kcalcore build #82: FIXED in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kcalcore/82/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libkdepim build #237: STILL FAILING in 5 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libkdepim/237/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_grantleetheme build #210: STILL FAILING in 4 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_grantleetheme/210/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_mailimporter build #137: STILL FAILING in 4 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_mailimporter/137/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_akonadi-calendar build #183: STILL FAILING in 5 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_akonadi-calendar/183/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_grantleetheme build #302: STILL FAILING in 4 min 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_grantleetheme/302/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadi-calendar build #199: STILL FAILING in 4 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadi-calendar/199/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_libksieve build #231: STILL FAILING in 3 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_libksieve/231/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libkdepim build #238: STILL FAILING in 4 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libkdepim/238/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_grantleetheme build #211: STILL FAILING in 4 min 12 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_grantleetheme/211/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_mailimporter build #138: STILL FAILING in 4 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_mailimporter/138/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_akonadi-calendar build #184: STILL FAILING in 4 min 9 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_akonadi-calendar/184/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kpimtextedit build #74: FIXED in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kpimtextedit/74/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kpimtextedit build #344: STILL FAILING in 5 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kpimtextedit/344/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ruqola build #29: STILL UNSTABLE in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ruqola/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_messagelib build #349: STILL FAILING in 6 min 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_messagelib/349/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_incidenceeditor build #195: STILL FAILING in 5 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_incidenceeditor/195/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_mailcommon build #111: STILL FAILING in 5 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_mailcommon/111/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kpimtextedit build #345: STILL FAILING in 5 min 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kpimtextedit/345/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_mailcommon build #112: STILL FAILING in 3 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_mailcommon/112/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_messagelib build #350: STILL FAILING in 4 min 59 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_messagelib/350/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kio-gdrive build #54: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kio-gdrive/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kaddressbook build #63: FAILURE in 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kaddressbook/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_messagelib build #147: STILL FAILING in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_messagelib/147/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_incidenceeditor build #196: STILL FAILING in 7 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_incidenceeditor/196/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_akregator build #68: STILL FAILING in 5 min 57 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_akregator/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_akonadiconsole build #47: STILL FAILING in 7 min 8 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_akonadiconsole/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_messagelib build #123: STILL FAILING in 9 min 2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_messagelib/123/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kpimtextedit build #240: STILL FAILING in 5 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kpimtextedit/240/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_grantlee-editor build #63: STILL FAILING in 8 min 8 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_grantlee-editor/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdepim-addons build #81: STILL FAILING in 8 min 9 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdepim-addons/81/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kmail build #81: STILL FAILING in 8 min 9 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kmail/81/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_libkdepim build #180: STILL FAILING in 6 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_libkdepim/180/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_akregator build #69: STILL FAILING in 4 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_akregator/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kwin build #273: FIXED in 54 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kwin/273/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kpimtextedit build #241: STILL FAILING in 3 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kpimtextedit/241/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_akonadiconsole build #48: STILL FAILING in 5 min 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_akonadiconsole/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kmail build #82: STILL FAILING in 5 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kmail/82/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_libkdepim build #181: STILL FAILING in 5 min 21 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_libkdepim/181/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdepim-addons build #82: STILL FAILING in 6 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdepim-addons/82/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_grantlee-editor build #64: STILL FAILING in 6 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_grantlee-editor/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kmail-account-wizard build #54: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kmail-account-wizard/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_korganizer build #55: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_korganizer/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kaddressbook build #64: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kaddressbook/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_messagelib build #124: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_messagelib/124/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_messagelib build #129: STILL FAILING in 9 min 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_messagelib/129/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_calendarsupport build #63: FIXED in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_calendarsupport/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_messagelib build #148: STILL FAILING in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_messagelib/148/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_messagelib build #130: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_messagelib/130/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_grantlee-editor build #55: STILL FAILING in 4 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_grantlee-editor/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_akonadiconsole build #51: STILL FAILING in 4 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_akonadiconsole/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_akregator build #66: STILL FAILING in 4 min 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_akregator/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kdepim-addons build #72: STILL FAILING in 5 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kdepim-addons/72/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kmail build #109: STILL FAILING in 5 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kmail/109/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_grantlee-editor build #56: STILL FAILING in 4 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_grantlee-editor/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_akregator build #67: STILL FAILING in 4 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_akregator/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_akonadiconsole build #52: STILL FAILING in 4 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_akonadiconsole/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kdepim-addons build #73: STILL FAILING in 6 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kdepim-addons/73/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kmail build #110: STILL FAILING in 6 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kmail/110/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdepim-apps-libs build #47: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdepim-apps-libs/47/
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> Zesty box tested fine here with latest bug fixes but it was not a fresh install with normal updates.  I can test a fresh box tomorrow if needed.
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_akonadi-mime build #84: FIXED in 9 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_akonadi-mime/84/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_mailcommon build #69: STILL FAILING in 8 min 3 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_mailcommon/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_mailcommon build #70: STILL FAILING in 5 min 14 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_mailcommon/70/
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @DarinMiller, Doesn't matter, did you test the packages from Zesty-proposed?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_labplot build #106: FIXED in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_labplot/106/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_labplot build #93: FIXED in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_labplot/93/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_oxygen build #57: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_oxygen/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_labplot build #104: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_labplot/104/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #1723: SUCCESS in 1 min 13 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/1723/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #1723: SUCCESS in 1 min 14 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/1723/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #1723: SUCCESS in 4 min 25 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/1723/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-02 build #1723: SUCCESS in 4 min 59 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-02/1723/
<acheronuk> clivejo tsimonq2 et al. Applications 17.08 aside, can you think of anything with a new major version that we have permissions for, which has not been uploaded yet?
<acheronuk> feature freeze is today!
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: Nope
<acheronuk> thanks
<tsimonq2> Time to polish the hell out of it
<tsimonq2> That's what I'll be focusing on in Lubuntu
<acheronuk> indeed
<acheronuk> tsimonq2: I suppose Qt 5.9 for beta1 is out of the question?
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: Meh, we'll play it by ear.
<tsimonq2> Prolly not though.
<acheronuk> valorie was asking in -release last night
<acheronuk> yesh, I assumed so
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<BluesKaj> Hi again
<marco-parillo> tsimonq2: I downloaded 64-bit 17.04 this morning to a fresh VM. Fully updated, rebooted, then added Pre-release updates via Discover, updated and re-booted again. No immediate breakage.
<marco-parillo> krunner works, and invoking kinfocenter, I see KDE Plasma 5.9.5, FW 5.31, and Qt 5.7.1
<marco-parillo> The Kicker Application Launcher works and has favorites. Dolphin, Kate, System Settings, Discover, Konsole, and System Monitor all launched and seemed OK.
<marco-parillo> Oh, and FF also.
<tsimonq2> \o/
<tsimonq2> marco-parillo: Comment on the bug report? :)
<marco-parillo> LibreOffice Icons are OK, but I only had a problem with them on real HW.
<marco-parillo> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/plasma-desktop/+bug/1687444 ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1687444 in plasma-desktop (Ubuntu Zesty) "Zesty SRU tracking bug for KDE's Plasma 5.9.5" [Wishlist,Fix committed]
<tsimonq2> Yep.
<marco-parillo> Timeout error, please try again in a few minutes.
<marco-parillo> The comment was accepted this time. Let's hope it gets in before 17.10.
<tsimonq2> marco-parillo: Ok
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #1724: SUCCESS in 1 min 3 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/1724/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #1724: SUCCESS in 1 min 12 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/1724/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #1724: SUCCESS in 4 min 18 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/1724/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-02 build #1724: SUCCESS in 5 min 10 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-02/1724/
<tsimonq2> I'm gonna give fixing bug 1572244 a shot...
<ubottu> bug 1572244 in network-manager (Ubuntu) "Kubuntu 16.04 requires that the wifi password be entered twice before wifi can be used" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1572244
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> I wonder if that's KWallet doing that
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_pimcommon build #180: STILL FAILING in 6 min 22 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_pimcommon/180/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_pimcommon build #221: STILL FAILING in 8 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_pimcommon/221/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_pimcommon build #96: ABORTED in 8 min 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_pimcommon/96/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_pimcommon build #181: STILL FAILING in 5 min 19 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_pimcommon/181/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_pimcommon build #222: STILL FAILING in 4 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_pimcommon/222/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_pimcommon build #182: STILL FAILING in 4 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_pimcommon/182/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_pimcommon build #223: STILL FAILING in 4 min 12 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_pimcommon/223/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_pimcommon build #183: STILL FAILING in 4 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_pimcommon/183/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_pimcommon build #224: STILL FAILING in 6 min 7 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_pimcommon/224/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_pimcommon build #184: STILL FAILING in 3 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_pimcommon/184/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_pimcommon build #97: STILL FAILING in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_pimcommon/97/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_pimcommon build #225: STILL FAILING in 8 min 8 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_pimcommon/225/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_pimcommon build #98: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_pimcommon/98/
<genii> Yay, something green!
 * genii ducks
 * acheronuk aims lower
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_merger build #936: SUCCESS in 6 min 30 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_merger/936/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ruqola build #17: STILL FAILING in 7 min 12 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ruqola/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libksieve build #253: STILL FAILING in 7 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libksieve/253/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadi-notes build #202: STILL FAILING in 8 min 32 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadi-notes/202/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_korganizer build #201: STILL FAILING in 8 min 12 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_korganizer/201/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_babe build #98: STILL FAILING in 8 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_babe/98/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ruqola build #17: STILL FAILING in 8 min 23 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ruqola/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libgravatar build #148: STILL FAILING in 8 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libgravatar/148/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #270: STILL FAILING in 9 min 25 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdepim-runtime/270/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kstars build #576: STILL FAILING in 9 min 16 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kstars/576/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kontact build #158: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kontact/158/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_knotes build #207: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_knotes/207/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdepim-addons build #304: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdepim-addons/304/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_incidenceeditor build #228: STILL FAILING in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_incidenceeditor/228/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdev-python build #142: STILL FAILING in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdev-python/142/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ruqola build #30: STILL UNSTABLE in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ruqola/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_plasma-integration build #152: FIXED in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_plasma-integration/152/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-integration build #147: FIXED in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-integration/147/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ksirk build #120: STILL FAILING in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ksirk/120/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ksirk build #48: STILL FAILING in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ksirk/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kreport build #83: FAILURE in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kreport/83/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ksirk build #106: STILL FAILING in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ksirk/106/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kscreen build #354: FIXED in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kscreen/354/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kscreen build #182: FIXED in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kscreen/182/
<tsimonq2> valorie: Do you know where to look to see what our progress on Qt 5.9 is?
<valorie> no
<valorie> tsimonq2: how are you doing with your LXQt?
<tsimonq2> valorie: Ok, then let me show you.
<tsimonq2> valorie: Pretty good? :)
<valorie> that's great news
<valorie> so I imagine you really want this migration as much as we do
<tsimonq2> valorie: These are all the autopkgtests, when it says Valid candidate at the bottom, all of the tests have been dealt with: http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/proposed-migration/update_excuses.html#qtbase-opensource-src
<tsimonq2> For sure
<valorie> *and* beta 1
<tsimonq2> valorie: And then this page: http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/proposed-migration/update_output.txt - search for "trying: qtbase-opensource-src" - what it lists are uninstallable packages, once that's good, it migrates
<tsimonq2> valorie: That list looks scary but it really isn't, if one major package is uninstallable, all of them will be.
<valorie> understood
<tsimonq2> valorie: I'd say it's a *major* milestone once all of these are "Fix Released": bug 1711204
<ubottu> bug 1711204 in ubuntu-ui-toolkit (Ubuntu) "Remove ubuntu-ui-toolkit from the archive" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1711204
<valorie> I read teh back and forth about removing that
<valorie> but not quite sure why removing that is so difficult
<tsimonq2> valorie: Some packages depend on a lot of intricate internals
<tsimonq2> We can either port them or remove the,
<tsimonq2> s/the,/them/
<valorie> right
<valorie> and it's always down to the deadline
<valorie> I get that
<valorie> its still frustrating
<valorie> and I get why neon seems so much simpler, but if you read the channel discussions, it isn't always
#kubuntu-devel 2017-08-25
<acheronuk> no, Neon have been having fun the last few weeks!
<acheronuk> night all. sleep well
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @acheronuk, You too! Dream of updating symbols in qtbase. ;)
<acheronuk> or if you're Simon, maybe just have another gallon of redbull
<tsimonq2> XD
<valorie> niters acheronuk
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kstars build #60: STILL UNSTABLE in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kstars/60/
<valorie> I guess the basic frustration is based on the fact that we ain't rolling
<tsimonq2> Just close your eyes for 24 hours and when you open them again we'll be rolling :P
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_ark build #69: STILL UNSTABLE in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_ark/69/
<valorie> ha
<valorie> dinner....
<tsimonq2> o/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kalzium build #196: STILL UNSTABLE in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kalzium/196/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ark build #247: STILL UNSTABLE in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ark/247/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_cantor build #76: STILL UNSTABLE in 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_cantor/76/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_elisa build #94: STILL UNSTABLE in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_elisa/94/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_cantor build #65: STILL UNSTABLE in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_cantor/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kstars build #306: STILL UNSTABLE in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kstars/306/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ark build #565: STILL UNSTABLE in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ark/565/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kalzium build #259: STILL UNSTABLE in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kalzium/259/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kalzium build #95: STILL UNSTABLE in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kalzium/95/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_okular build #74: UNSTABLE in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_okular/74/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_elisa build #88: STILL UNSTABLE in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_elisa/88/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ruqola build #18: STILL FAILING in 4 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ruqola/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ruqola build #18: STILL FAILING in 4 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ruqola/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libksieve build #254: STILL FAILING in 6 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libksieve/254/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_babe build #99: STILL FAILING in 7 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_babe/99/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #271: STILL FAILING in 7 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdepim-runtime/271/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdev-python build #143: STILL FAILING in 3 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdev-python/143/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kstars build #577: STILL FAILING in 5 min 56 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kstars/577/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_incidenceeditor build #229: STILL FAILING in 5 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_incidenceeditor/229/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_cantor build #184: STILL UNSTABLE in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_cantor/184/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libgravatar build #149: STILL FAILING in 6 min 3 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libgravatar/149/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_libksieve build #232: STILL FAILING in 6 min 14 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_libksieve/232/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_libgravatar build #177: STILL FAILING in 6 min 16 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_libgravatar/177/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadi-notes build #203: STILL FAILING in 9 min 0 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadi-notes/203/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_incidenceeditor build #197: STILL FAILING in 9 min 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_incidenceeditor/197/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ark build #106: STILL UNSTABLE in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ark/106/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kstars build #155: STILL UNSTABLE in 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kstars/155/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_elisa build #89: STILL UNSTABLE in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_elisa/89/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kpimtextedit build #346: STILL FAILING in 6 min 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kpimtextedit/346/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_libksieve build #233: STILL FAILING in 5 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_libksieve/233/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_akonadi-notes build #122: STILL FAILING in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_akonadi-notes/122/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kreport build #84: STILL FAILING in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kreport/84/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ksirk build #121: STILL FAILING in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ksirk/121/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_okular build #206: UNSTABLE in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_okular/206/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ksirk build #49: STILL FAILING in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ksirk/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ksirk build #107: STILL FAILING in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ksirk/107/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_libgravatar build #49: STILL FAILING in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_libgravatar/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_cantor build #356: STILL UNSTABLE in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_cantor/356/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_libgravatar build #178: STILL FAILING in 5 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_libgravatar/178/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kpimtextedit build #347: STILL FAILING in 3 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kpimtextedit/347/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_incidenceeditor build #198: STILL FAILING in 6 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_incidenceeditor/198/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_akonadi-notes build #123: STILL FAILING in 5 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_akonadi-notes/123/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kpimtextedit build #242: STILL FAILING in 4 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kpimtextedit/242/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kirigami2 build #147: STILL FAILING in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kirigami2/147/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kirigami2 build #142: STILL FAILING in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kirigami2/142/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kpimtextedit build #243: STILL FAILING in 5 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kpimtextedit/243/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_libgravatar build #50: STILL FAILING in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_libgravatar/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kirigami2 build #96: STILL FAILING in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kirigami2/96/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_messagelib build #351: STILL FAILING in 5 min 32 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_messagelib/351/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kirigami2 build #143: STILL FAILING in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kirigami2/143/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kirigami2 build #148: STILL FAILING in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kirigami2/148/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #288: STILL FAILING in 4 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdepim-runtime/288/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmail build #284: STILL FAILING in 5 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmail/284/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_korganizer build #189: STILL FAILING in 5 min 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_korganizer/189/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_messagelib build #352: STILL FAILING in 5 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_messagelib/352/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdepim-addons build #363: STILL FAILING in 6 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdepim-addons/363/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kaddressbook build #205: STILL FAILING in 8 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kaddressbook/205/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kirigami2 build #97: STILL FAILING in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kirigami2/97/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kontact build #146: STILL FAILING in 9 min 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kontact/146/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdepim-addons build #305: STILL FAILING in 4 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdepim-addons/305/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kaddressbook build #233: STILL FAILING in 4 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kaddressbook/233/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kontact build #159: STILL FAILING in 4 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kontact/159/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmail build #329: STILL FAILING in 4 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kmail/329/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_knotes build #206: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_knotes/206/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_knotes build #208: STILL FAILING in 5 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_knotes/208/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_korganizer build #202: STILL FAILING in 5 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_korganizer/202/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_korganizer build #190: STILL FAILING in 3 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_korganizer/190/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #289: STILL FAILING in 4 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdepim-runtime/289/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdepim-addons build #364: STILL FAILING in 4 min 32 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdepim-addons/364/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmail build #285: STILL FAILING in 5 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmail/285/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kaddressbook build #206: STILL FAILING in 3 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kaddressbook/206/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kontact build #147: STILL FAILING in 4 min 32 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kontact/147/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_knotes build #207: STILL FAILING in 3 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_knotes/207/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kaddressbook build #234: STILL FAILING in 4 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kaddressbook/234/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmail build #330: STILL FAILING in 4 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kmail/330/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_messagelib build #343: STILL FAILING in 4 min 56 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_messagelib/343/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_messagelib build #344: STILL FAILING in 5 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_messagelib/344/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_okular build #242: UNSTABLE in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_okular/242/
<valorie> the excuses page seems to say that much of our packageset is going to migrate
<valorie> however, I see quite a few exceptions to that statement
<valorie> a few updates are now reported available, and it wants me to restart, but that doesn't seem wise until it's more complete
<Mirv> valorie: the excuses page is no longer valid, we know it migrates
<Mirv> there's a certain step after which we know stuff is being copied to the release pocket, and with Qt it means that pretty much everything is being copied
<valorie> right, but it looks very different from a few hours back
<Mirv> in the last days/hours it's the cryptic http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/proposed-migration/update_output.txt that eg slangasek stares at instead, and once there's a correct, clean "Trying easy from autohinter" section there, one can check eg https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/qtbase-opensource-src that qtbase is going into "release" and at that point it's all done
<valorie> I closed it as mostly useless now
<Mirv> yes, it looks weird while the gigabytes of copies are in process
<Mirv> usually it'll calm down after an hour or two
<Mirv> now it actually seems to be at least close to done, no more two "release" pocket qtbase's in LP page
<Mirv> if archives are just upgraded, you can upgrade everything either now or very soon
<valorie> in the morning is soon enough!
<valorie> heading to midnight now
<Mirv> confirming it's now all there
<Mirv> in archive.ubuntu.com at least, not yet in all mirrors
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_incidenceeditor build #72: FAILURE in 5 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_incidenceeditor/72/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_akonadi-contacts build #95: FAILURE in 5 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_akonadi-contacts/95/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_messagelib build #149: STILL FAILING in 6 min 5 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_messagelib/149/
<acheronuk> yay \o/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_akonadi-contacts build #96: FIXED in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_akonadi-contacts/96/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_incidenceeditor build #73: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_incidenceeditor/73/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_messagelib build #150: STILL FAILING in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_messagelib/150/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #1725: SUCCESS in 1 min 15 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/1725/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #1725: SUCCESS in 1 min 16 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/1725/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #1725: SUCCESS in 4 min 32 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/1725/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-02 build #1725: SUCCESS in 5 min 17 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-02/1725/
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<BluesKaj> wow, 495 upgrades 30 new packages installinh this morning
<IrcsomeBot> <CliffordTheBigRedDoggie> Qt finally migrated
<blaze> what? where?
<mparillo> blaze: Reading #ubuntu-release, it looks as if to the AA Archive, but it may not have hit all the mirrors yet.
<clivejo> anyone free to work on news post for the website?
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> I can later
<ahoneybun> 704 updates, 33 new
<blaze> omg, I see now
<clivejo> happy days!
<clivejo> at least we can get it tested now
<clivejo> we need to make a big deal of it on Thursday when the Beta1 is released
<BluesKaj> 495 upgrades and 30 new here
<clivejo> 714 for me :)
<clivejo> 714 to upgrade, 10 to newly install, 0 to remove and 0 not to upgrade.
<clivejo> Need to get 634 MB of archives.
<clivejo> thats gonna take a while :/
 * clivejo wanders off to find some lunch
<marco-parillo> 551 updates to AA! Looks like Qt 5.9.1, and some Plasma 5.10.5 and Apps 17.04.3 got unstuck.
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> http://people.ubuntu.com/~rikmills/ka-iron-hand_reports/
<marco-parillo> Re-booted, and no immediate breakage.
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> all but 3 packages shoudl be sorted
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> 2 plasma on new queue, and cantor waiting for upstream fix
<clivejo> @acheronuk did you remove the Qt train PPA's from KCI unstable deps?
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> yes
<clivejo> ah good stuff
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> I saw the plasma one moan about depending on a disabled ppa, so went through and got rid of it on all I could think of
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> KCI iso might build now?
<clivejo> want me to trigger?
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> if you like
<clivejo> been a while
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Starting build #10 for job iso_artful_unstable_amd64 (previous build: SUCCESS)
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Starting build #4 for job iso_artful_stable_amd64 (previous build: SUCCESS)
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> looking forward to tommorow's official one
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project iso_artful_unstable_amd64 build #10: FAILURE in 1 min 25 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/iso_artful_unstable_amd64/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project iso_artful_stable_amd64 build #4: FAILURE in 1 min 27 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/iso_artful_stable_amd64/4/
<clivejo> 14:52:03 Created symlink /etc/systemd/system/network-online.target.wants/systemd-networkd-wait-online.service → /lib/systemd/system/systemd-networkd-wait-online.service.
<clivejo> 14:52:03 ln: cannot remove '/etc/resolv.conf'
<clivejo> 14:52:03 : Device or resource busy
<clivejo> 14:52:03 dpkg: error processing package systemd (--configure):
<clivejo> 14:52:03  subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 1
<genii> Do you have some separate mount for /run or something?
<clivejo> genii: this is on a LaunchPad builder
<genii> Ah, ok
<clivejo> no sorry, KCI
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Starting build #11 for job iso_artful_unstable_amd64 (previous build: FAILURE -- last SUCCESS #9 1 mo 3 days ago)
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project iso_artful_unstable_amd64 build #11: STILL FAILING in 1 min 9 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/iso_artful_unstable_amd64/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #1726: SUCCESS in 1 min 21 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/1726/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #1726: SUCCESS in 1 min 25 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/1726/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #1726: SUCCESS in 4 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/1726/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-02 build #1726: SUCCESS in 5 min 29 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-02/1726/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Starting build #12 for job iso_artful_unstable_amd64 (previous build: STILL FAILING -- last SUCCESS #9 1 mo 3 days ago)
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> probably a side effect of recent systemd changes. if that persists, we can file a bug
<clivejo> grrr
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project iso_artful_unstable_amd64 build #12: STILL FAILING in 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/iso_artful_unstable_amd64/12/
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/systemd/234-2ubuntu7
<clivejo> I pinged xnox in #ubuntu-dev
<acheronuk> I think we need yofel :P
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_okular build #75: STILL UNSTABLE in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_okular/75/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #1727: SUCCESS in 1 min 2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/1727/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #1727: SUCCESS in 1 min 11 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/1727/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #1727: SUCCESS in 4 min 22 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/1727/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-02 build #1727: SUCCESS in 4 min 56 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-02/1727/
<BluesKaj> hmm, can't open dolphin or kate in the run command with kdesudo after the last upgrade, but if open dolphin or kate as plain user from the menu. I can edit files in kate and when I save them I'm asked for my password. it's kind of handy for me because I haven't been able to read the small fonts on my big screen monitor since the settings I applied with root permissions in systemsettrings5 would never be saved so the fonts were unreadable in 
<BluesKaj> kdesudo mode The fonts in system settings  were saved in user mode of course.
<cortex_> hello folks
<IrcsomeBot> <CliffordTheBigRedDoggie> Hi cortex_
<BluesKaj> notice the permissions changes after the big upgrade today?
<clivejo> I haven't
<BluesKaj> can't open dolphin or kate in the run command with kdesudo
<clivejo> I thought that was being phased out anyways
<BluesKaj> open them as user do your edits, save and the pw field pops up
<BluesKaj> maybe it was then
<BluesKaj> phased out 
<clivejo> yeah, that's the way it supposed to work
<clivejo> if you need root to save it, then it asks you
<valorie> yes, that was a deliberate security enhancement, after quite a bit of discussion
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> (Photo, 1280x960) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/UZMTu25z/file_3102.jpg
<BluesKaj> it didn't work that way for me before if I opened as user and tried to edit and save it would refuse, there was no pw ask
<BluesKaj> personally it works for me, less hassle trying to setup fonts all the the system settings as root so they'd be readable on this lqrge monitor
<clivejo> well on my system it pops up a window
<BluesKaj> large monitor
<clivejo> you select the user and type the password
<BluesKaj> I'm the only user
<BluesKaj> I've got ALL NO PASWORD setup in sudores
<BluesKaj> sudoers
<BluesKaj> I'm running out of gas, woke up early
<valorie> kudos to all the folks who helped get this through
<valorie> especially acheronuk!
<clivejo> indeed
 * valorie is doing the humungous upgrade now
<BluesKaj> yup
<clivejo> hopefully some of these days I'll actually get to meet him and buy him a whiskey!
<valorie> oh you Irish, there is no e in whisky!
<clivejo> shhh you
<valorie> *religious war*
<clivejo> we invented the stuff
<valorie> lol
<clivejo> so we'll name it however we want!
<IrcsomeBot> * tsimonq2 literally just slept for 14 hours, yesterday I pulled an all-nighter with two 3 hour naps throughout a span of 24 hours
<marco-parillo> Invented distilling or religious war?
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> But Yay! :D
<valorie> I've had some damn fine Irish whiskey
<valorie> marco-parillo: lol
<clivejo> both
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @Valoriez Buy me Red Bull at LFNW to celebrate? :P
<valorie> so it looks like we should do beta 1?
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Lol
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @valorie, Yepp
<valorie> emails haven't gone out asking yet, as of yesterday
<clivejo> yup, definitely do it
<valorie> \o/
<clivejo> make a huge song and dance of it
<marco-parillo> We had better do Beta 1; I started the wiki page.
<clivejo> need to test the bejaysus outta it
 * clivejo spits on and polishes tsimonq2's keyboard
<clivejo> make it all shiney
<valorie> ooooo, thank you marco-parillo
<valorie> in that case, I'll start the kub.org story
<clivejo> marco-parillo: link?
 * clivejo is too lazy to go looking!
<valorie> should be https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ArtfulAardvark/Beta1/Kubuntu
<valorie> yup
<valorie> images are even working!
<valorie> we need a new screenie though?
<clivejo> ahoneybun: did you fix LP# 1706861 - back/forward button in kubuntu slideshow broken ?
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> It looks fixed just need more work on it.
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> Latest image will have it
<valorie> marco-parillo: are you interested in or do you have kubuntu.org access?
<valorie> it's great to have people just pitch in, and I really appreciate it
<marco-parillo> Yes and no.
<valorie> are you a kubuntu member?
<marco-parillo> No
<valorie> and if not, WHY NOT!!!
<valorie> lol
<valorie> please apply!
<marco-parillo> Significant and sustained contributions are required.
<valorie> https://community.kde.org/Kubuntu/Membership
<valorie> and you have been pitching in for a long time
<valorie> I know it's a pain to make the wiki page, but really, that's the hardest bit
<valorie> and I've found my wiki page a good place to keep notes
<clivejo> marco-parillo: you been here way longer than I been coming on!
<clivejo> and you always help out were you can
<marco-parillo> But does that count as significant and sustained?
<clivejo> to me it does
<clivejo> and I'm sure others feel the same
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> fwiw I'd be +1 on marco-parillo for Kubuntu Membership
<valorie> amen to that
<valorie> you've been helping the developers and also the users
<marco-parillo> <blushing> Well, in that case, I can work to create a wiki page. Sometimes the hardest part is signing in, and I succeeded today on my first try. Who has a good one to steal ^H^H^H^H^H leverage.
<valorie> you are welcome to use mine
<valorie> I stole from lotsa people
<valorie> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ValorieZimmerman
<clivejo> can we get some nice up-to-date screen-shots for the page?
<marco-parillo> I should be able to this weekend. Worst is the kinfocenter showing old versions.
<clivejo> unfortunately I'm on Plasma 5.11
<clivejo> well 5.10.90
<marco-parillo> I think one of my VMs has a pretty generic Kubuntu, and probably they all are close now that the archive has caught up to the PPAs I have enabled at one point or another.
<clivejo> eakkk
<clivejo> acheronuk: you working on PIM?
<clivejo> Cannot load part for Mail.
<clivejo> Cannot load library /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/qt5/plugins/kmailpart.so: (/usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libkmailprivate.so.5: symbol _ZN13MessageViewer6Viewer17executeMailActionENS0_10MailActionE, version ABI_5_3 not defined in file libKF5MessageViewer.so.5abi3 with link time reference)
<clivejo> Kmail is broken AGAIN!
<valorie> :(
<ahoneybun> lp#1706881
<ahoneybun> LP#1706861
<clivejo> lp 1706861
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1706861 in ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu (Ubuntu) "back/forward button in kubuntu slideshow broken" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1706861
<ahoneybun> mm can't create a io-slave in dolphin
<ahoneybun> that's not good
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> did anyone test the links in the installer slideshow
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> ?
<acheronuk> clivejo: I started working on PIM, but got sidetracked. need to look at the other packages with symbols, and then rebuild everything up from the 1st affected package
<clivejo> acheronuk: no problem
<clivejo> not the first time its broken
<clivejo> and certainly not the last
<clivejo> and I'm learning how to get the perfect head
<acheronuk> o_O
<clivejo> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PAnCpuYVYbI
<acheronuk> oh. cool
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_libgravatar build #51: STILL FAILING in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_libgravatar/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_libgravatar build #52: ABORTED in 1 min 19 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_libgravatar/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_libgravatar build #39: ABORTED in 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_libgravatar/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_libgravatar build #53: ABORTED in 7.2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_libgravatar/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_libgravatar build #179: ABORTED in 1 min 4 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_libgravatar/179/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_libgravatar build #52: ABORTED in 1 min 8 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_libgravatar/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_libgravatar build #53: ABORTED in 1 min 13 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_libgravatar/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libgravatar build #150: ABORTED in 1 min 18 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libgravatar/150/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libgravatar build #151: STILL FAILING in 4 min 4 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libgravatar/151/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_libgravatar build #180: STILL FAILING in 5 min 9 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_libgravatar/180/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #118: FAILURE in 6 min 32 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdepim-runtime/118/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libgravatar build #152: STILL FAILING in 4 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libgravatar/152/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_libgravatar build #181: STILL FAILING in 4 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_libgravatar/181/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #119: STILL FAILING in 4 min 15 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdepim-runtime/119/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_libgravatar build #53: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_libgravatar/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_messagelib build #151: STILL FAILING in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_messagelib/151/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_messagelib build #152: STILL FAILING in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_messagelib/152/
#kubuntu-devel 2017-08-26
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_messagelib build #353: STILL FAILING in 5 min 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_messagelib/353/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_messagelib build #345: STILL FAILING in 5 min 57 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_messagelib/345/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_messagelib build #346: STILL FAILING in 5 min 23 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_messagelib/346/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_messagelib build #354: STILL FAILING in 7 min 2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_messagelib/354/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_mailcommon build #221: STILL FAILING in 4 min 1 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_mailcommon/221/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_mailcommon build #200: STILL FAILING in 3 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_mailcommon/200/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_messagelib build #153: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_messagelib/153/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_mailcommon build #222: STILL FAILING in 4 min 32 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_mailcommon/222/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_mailcommon build #201: STILL FAILING in 5 min 13 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_mailcommon/201/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_mailcommon build #94: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_mailcommon/94/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #1728: SUCCESS in 1 min 5 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/1728/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #1728: SUCCESS in 1 min 16 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/1728/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #1728: SUCCESS in 4 min 19 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/1728/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-02 build #1728: SUCCESS in 5 min 16 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-02/1728/
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<ahoneybun> anyone else has a broken locker?
<clivejo> nope
<ahoneybun> mm everytime I lock it, it brakes
<clivejo> are you running anything that interferes with the lock screen or mods it?
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> nope
<clivejo> https://forums.opensuse.org/showthread.php/518831-The-screen-locker-is-broken-and-unlocking-is-not-possible-anymore
<clivejo> is /tmp full?
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> nope using 1%
<acheronuk> seems fine here
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kirigami2 build #144: FIXED in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kirigami2/144/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kirigami2 build #149: FIXED in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kirigami2/149/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ksirk build #50: NOW UNSTABLE in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ksirk/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ksirk build #108: NOW UNSTABLE in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ksirk/108/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ksirk build #122: NOW UNSTABLE in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ksirk/122/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kirigami2 build #98: FIXED in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kirigami2/98/
<DarinMiller> screen locker is working fine here too and virtual keyboard now works with touchscreen.  Nice!
<ahoneybun> I had more updates somehow
<ahoneybun> but still brakes on locking
<ahoneybun> might reboot later, since it's a pain with my monitor setup
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kreport build #85: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kreport/85/
<clivejo> DarinMiller: are you around this morning?
<clivejo> in like 20mins?
<DarinMiller> yes
<clivejo> see you on BBB then :)
<DarinMiller> very good
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdevelop build #103: STILL FAILING in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdevelop/103/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #120: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdepim-runtime/120/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #1729: SUCCESS in 1 min 7 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/1729/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #1729: SUCCESS in 1 min 13 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/1729/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Starting build #13 for job iso_artful_unstable_amd64 (previous build: STILL FAILING -- last SUCCESS #9 1 mo 4 days ago)
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #1729: SUCCESS in 4 min 22 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/1729/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project iso_artful_unstable_amd64 build #13: STILL FAILING in 1 min 1 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/iso_artful_unstable_amd64/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-02 build #1729: SUCCESS in 4 min 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-02/1729/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #1730: SUCCESS in 1 min 0 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/1730/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #1730: SUCCESS in 1 min 8 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/1730/
<acheronuk> clivejo: bug #1713212
<ubottu> bug 1713212 in systemd (Ubuntu) "changes in >= 234-2ubuntu7 for artful breaks kubuntu CI image build in docker" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1713212
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #1730: SUCCESS in 4 min 17 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/1730/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-02 build #1730: SUCCESS in 4 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-02/1730/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdevelop build #104: STILL FAILING in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdevelop/104/
<clivejo> DarinMiller: acheronuk https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ArtfulAardvark/Beta1/Kubuntu
<blaze> I need a person who uses something without SNI tray like lxde to reproduce an issue for me
<clivejo> Home Page - https://phabricator.kde.org/project/profile/214/
<clivejo> Work Board - https://phabricator.kde.org/project/board/214/
<clivejo> Dev Docs - https://phabricator.kde.org/w/kubuntu/
<clivejo> Status - https://phabricator.kde.org/w/kubuntu/packaging/status/
<clivejo> QA - http://qa.kubuntu.co.uk/
<clivejo> valorie: can we get these links shortened KDE ones please?
* ahoneybun changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu - Friendly computing | Now testing Artful Aardvark 17.10 Alpha 2 - please help! | Support in #kubuntu | Phab: https://tinyurl.com/mwh2lkd | QA links: https://is.gd/p7kblH | Package Docs: https://phabricator.kde.org/w/kubuntu/packaging/status/
<clivejo> http://go.kde.org/u/3
<clivejo> http://kubuntu.org/1 => https://phabricator.kde.org/project/profile/214/
<clivejo> .htaccess
<IrcsomeBot> <gsilvapt> Clivejo, I've seen your message. Thanks for the help. I think my system has stabilize now and I'll be wrapping that package later tonight
<clivejo> gsilvapt: I pushed the fix
<IrcsomeBot> <gsilvapt> Ah ok. Thank you and sorry for the trouble
* clivejo changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu - Friendly computing | Now testing Artful Aardvark 17.10 Alpha 2 - please help! | Support in #kubuntu | Phab Home Page : http://kubuntu.org/1 | Task Board : http://kubuntu.org/2 | QA links: https://is.gd/p7kblH | Package Docs: https://phabricator.kde.org/w/kubuntu/packaging/status/
* clivejo changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu - Friendly computing | Now testing Artful Aardvark 17.10 Alpha 2 - please help! | Support in #kubuntu | Development Home Page : http://kubuntu.org/1 | Task Board : http://kubuntu.org/2 | Packaing Status : http://kubuntu.org/3 | QA links: https://is.gd/p7kblH | Package Docs: https://phabricator.kde.org/w/kubuntu/packaging/status/
* clivejo changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu - Friendly computing | Now testing Artful Aardvark 17.10 Alpha 2 - please help! | Support in #kubuntu | Development Home Page : http://kubuntu.org/1 | Task Board : http://kubuntu.org/2 | Packaging Status : http://kubuntu.org/3 | QA links: http://kubuntu.org/4 | Packaging Docs: http://kubuntu.org/5
<clivejo> https://distrowatch.com/table.php?distribution=kubuntu
<clivejo> category: Server ?
<acheronuk> clivejo: https://git.launchpad.net/network-manager/commit/?h=artful&id=2b7d9cbec93e4d08d458ae9963d2a7c34f90e8db
<blaze> tray in Qt 5.9.1 is utterly broken :\
<acheronuk> broken, how?
<blaze> acheronuk: unset KDE_FULL_SESSION and XDG_CURRENT_DESKTOP variables and run any app which have tray icon
<blaze> I can't get xembed tray working, that's the problem
<blaze> outside of the major DEs xembed is still the only option
<ahoneybun> screenshot?
<clivejo> well at least santa's server is back up
* clivejo changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu - Friendly computing | Development of Artful Aardvark 17.10 | Support in #kubuntu | Development Home Page : http://kubuntu.org/1 | Task Board : http://kubuntu.org/2 | Packaging Status : http://kubuntu.org/3 | QA links: http://kubuntu.org/4 | Packaging Docs: http://kubuntu.org/5
<mparillo> Are you on 17.04? I just saw this post on #kubuntu: ‎<‎slyrobot‎>‎ ‎ I have a Kubuntu Installation. 17.04. There seems to be a problem with my session. As soon as the PC locks itself it displays a message "The Screen Locker is broken anf unlocking is not possible anymore. To unlock press Ctrl + Alt + F2. I have done this to get my session back but this is occuring almost every single time. Is there a fix for this ?
<mparillo> Are you on 17.04? I just saw this post on #kubuntu: ‎<‎slyrobot‎>‎ ‎ I have a Kubuntu Installation. 17.04. There seems to be a problem with my session. As soon as the PC locks itself it displays a message "The Screen Locker is broken anf unlocking is not possible anymore. To unlock press Ctrl + Alt + F2. I have done this to get my session back but this is occuring almost every single time. Is there a fix for this ?
<mparillo> Are you on 17.04? I just saw this post on #kubuntu:
<mparillo> sorry. Scrolling fail.
<mparillo> I meant that for ahoneybun
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> I'm on artful tho
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_tooling build #148: STILL UNSTABLE in 4 min 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling/148/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Clive Johnston: Add falkon
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_tooling_deploy » master build #73: SUCCESS in 24 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling_deploy/label=master/73/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_tooling_deploy » linode-01 build #73: SUCCESS in 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling_deploy/label=linode-01/73/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_tooling_deploy » swy-01 build #73: SUCCESS in 58 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling_deploy/label=swy-01/73/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_tooling_deploy » swy-02 build #73: SUCCESS in 1 min 6 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling_deploy/label=swy-02/73/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #1731: SUCCESS in 1 min 2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/1731/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #1731: SUCCESS in 1 min 12 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/1731/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #1731: SUCCESS in 4 min 17 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/1731/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-02 build #1731: SUCCESS in 4 min 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-02/1731/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_falkon build #1: FAILURE in 2 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_falkon/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_falkon build #1: FAILURE in 6 min 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_falkon/1/
<clivejo> Project ERROR: Falkon requires at least Qt 5.8!
<clivejo> great!
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> But we have 5.9
<clivejo> in artful yes
<clivejo> not on xenial or zesty
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> no backports then
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> Well it would be hard to do anything with xenial or zesty
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> minimum webengine requirement I would guess
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_falkon build #2: STILL FAILING in 2 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_falkon/2/
<clivejo> looks like that
<acheronuk> well, should be ok in KCI
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_falkon build #2: STILL FAILING in 3 min 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_falkon/2/
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> @mparillo> Are you on 17.04? I just saw this post on #kubuntu: ‎<‎slyrobot‎, I have a possible fix in mind for that
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> @clivejo, Yes. Apparently the electicity was down and the bios isn't configured yet to start automatically when it's up again.
<clivejo> ah, did you have to boot it manually?
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> Yes. I couldn't configure the bios because the new motherboard doesn't have a graphics card yet. I will get one this monday. Let's when I can install it.
 * acheronuk watches QtWebEngine build.... ZZZZzzzz.... snore....
<mparillo> Santa, first welcome back. Second, ahoneybun was experiencing something on AA that sounded similar to something I saw in the #kubuntu channel. The first thing I do after install is turn off screen locking, but I have two 17.04 VMs (One has backports, and one has proposed enabled) and could try to test but I think I am going out for the evening (US time).
<acheronuk> right. webengine will take forever. time for a large JD
<clivejo> me me me
<acheronuk> ice?
<clivejo> pls
<acheronuk> *clink* *clink* ... *long glug* 
<acheronuk> cheers
<clivejo> thanks for fixing kmail :P
<clivejo> working again
<acheronuk> simon fixed the last two without bumping the abi. shall have to see about that. would be ok if we don't ship 17.08 in artful, but not if we do
<acheronuk> but for now it should work
<clivejo> well falkon seems to work
<clivejo> still a lot of rebranding todo!
<clivejo> Ill disable the XX and ZZ builds
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> McDonald's now sells Americano
<acheronuk> ooh https://mail.kde.org/pipermail/release-team/2017-August/010588.html
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Basically it looks like pure espresso and water!
<clivejo> go Ben!
<clivejo> I would kinda like PIM to be separated out into its own release
<clivejo> It's just such a beast of a thing
<clivejo> it doesn't have the same versioning internal anyways
<clivejo> and it makes no sense :/
#kubuntu-devel 2017-08-27
<ahoneybun> acheronuk: clivejo the spotify flatpak intergates into the media player on the plasma panel
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #1732: SUCCESS in 1 min 10 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/1732/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #1732: SUCCESS in 1 min 13 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/1732/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #1732: SUCCESS in 4 min 27 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/1732/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-02 build #1732: SUCCESS in 4 min 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-02/1732/
<blaze> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/qupzilla/+bug/1713223 who can reproduce this bug?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1713223 in qupzilla (Ubuntu) "Favicons do not show up in bookmark toolbar" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<tsimonq2> blaze: commented on bug
<acheronuk> +1
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_user-manager build #170: FAILURE in 2 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_user-manager/170/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_step build #180: FAILURE in 3 min 56 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_step/180/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_qtcurve build #126: FAILURE in 3 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_qtcurve/126/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_umbrello build #233: FAILURE in 5 min 10 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_umbrello/233/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_sweeper build #34: FAILURE in 5 min 58 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_sweeper/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_libkface build #209: STILL FAILING in 5 min 0 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_libkface/209/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_labplot build #95: FAILURE in 5 min 9 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_labplot/95/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kturtle build #186: FAILURE in 4 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kturtle/186/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_libkcompactdisc build #87: FAILURE in 7 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_libkcompactdisc/87/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_libkgapi build #179: STILL FAILING in 7 min 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_libkgapi/179/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_step build #181: STILL FAILING in 5 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_step/181/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_klettres build #140: FAILURE in 5 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_klettres/140/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kholidays build #166: FAILURE in 6 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kholidays/166/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kde-dev-scripts build #188: FAILURE in 6 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kde-dev-scripts/188/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdevelop build #240: STILL FAILING in 7 min 14 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdevelop/240/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kalgebra build #136: FAILURE in 5 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kalgebra/136/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_libkleo build #195: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_libkleo/195/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdav build #115: FIXED in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdav/115/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_cantor build #185: FAILURE in 4 min 22 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_cantor/185/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmbox build #186: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kmbox/186/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kimap build #202: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kimap/202/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_akonadi build #230: FIXED in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_akonadi/230/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kalzium build #197: STILL UNSTABLE in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kalzium/197/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_grantleetheme build #212: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_grantleetheme/212/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadi build #513: FIXED in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadi/513/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ktnef build #121: FIXED in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ktnef/121/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kalgebra build #137: STILL FAILING in 3 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kalgebra/137/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_cantor build #186: STILL FAILING in 4 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_cantor/186/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_sweeper build #35: STILL FAILING in 9 min 7 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_sweeper/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ruqola build #19: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ruqola/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_qtcurve build #127: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_qtcurve/127/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kstars build #307: STILL UNSTABLE in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kstars/307/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ark build #248: STILL UNSTABLE in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ark/248/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ksirk build #123: STILL UNSTABLE in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ksirk/123/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_user-manager build #171: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_user-manager/171/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_klettres build #141: FIXED in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_klettres/141/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_libkface build #210: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_libkface/210/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdevplatform build #1: FAILURE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdevplatform/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ring-kde build #27: STILL FAILING in 5 min 21 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ring-kde/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_plasma-integration build #37: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_plasma-integration/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_libkcompactdisc build #88: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_libkcompactdisc/88/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kturtle build #187: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kturtle/187/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_libkgapi build #180: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_libkgapi/180/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kde-dev-scripts build #189: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kde-dev-scripts/189/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kholidays build #167: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kholidays/167/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_step build #182: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_step/182/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_umbrello build #234: FIXED in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_umbrello/234/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kleopatra build #191: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kleopatra/191/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ksysguard build #111: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ksysguard/111/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ruqola build #20: STILL FAILING in 9 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ruqola/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_plasma-integration build #55: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_plasma-integration/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdevplatform build #2: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdevplatform/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_labplot build #96: FIXED in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_labplot/96/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kidentitymanagement build #174: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kidentitymanagement/174/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_akonadi-search build #187: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_akonadi-search/187/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_akonadi-notes build #124: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_akonadi-notes/124/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_okular build #207: STILL UNSTABLE in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_okular/207/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdevelop build #241: STILL FAILING in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdevelop/241/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ring-kde build #28: STILL FAILING in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ring-kde/28/
<blaze> suddenly I realized where yippee comes from
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_elisa build #95: STILL UNSTABLE in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_elisa/95/
<blaze> that's what earthworm Jim says all the way
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdev-php build #164: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdev-php/164/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kwin build #119: FIXED in 49 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kwin/119/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdev-php build #165: STILL FAILING in 5 min 14 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdev-php/165/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kpimtextedit build #244: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kpimtextedit/244/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_mailimporter build #139: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_mailimporter/139/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_powerdevil build #132: FIXED in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_powerdevil/132/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmenuedit build #133: FIXED in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kmenuedit/133/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_oxygen build #142: FIXED in 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_oxygen/142/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kalarmcal build #103: FIXED in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kalarmcal/103/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kcalutils build #144: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kcalutils/144/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_pimcommon build #185: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_pimcommon/185/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_messagelib build #355: STILL FAILING in 5 min 1 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_messagelib/355/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_akonadi-calendar build #185: FIXED in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_akonadi-calendar/185/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_libksieve build #234: FIXED in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_libksieve/234/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_messagelib build #356: STILL FAILING in 5 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_messagelib/356/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_incidenceeditor build #199: FIXED in 9 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_incidenceeditor/199/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_akregator build #219: STILL FAILING in 7 min 14 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_akregator/219/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard build #197: FIXED in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard/197/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmail-account-wizard build #139: FIXED in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kmail-account-wizard/139/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools build #115: FIXED in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools/115/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_mbox-importer build #183: FIXED in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_mbox-importer/183/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_grantlee-editor build #162: FIXED in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_grantlee-editor/162/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_korganizer build #203: STILL FAILING in 5 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_korganizer/203/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmail build #331: STILL FAILING in 6 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kmail/331/
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> yes sitter is still with us in ways
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_akregator build #220: STILL FAILING in 4 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_akregator/220/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_korganizer build #204: STILL FAILING in 4 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_korganizer/204/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #272: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdepim-runtime/272/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_blogilo build #162: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_blogilo/162/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_knotes build #209: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_knotes/209/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kontact build #160: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kontact/160/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_pim-data-exporter build #165: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_pim-data-exporter/165/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_pim-sieve-editor build #208: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_pim-sieve-editor/208/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_akonadiconsole build #147: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_akonadiconsole/147/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kalarm build #166: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kalarm/166/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmail build #332: STILL FAILING in 4 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kmail/332/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kaddressbook build #235: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kaddressbook/235/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kwin build #91: FIXED in 2 hr 2 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kwin/91/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_eventviews build #161: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_eventviews/161/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_mailcommon build #202: FIXED in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_mailcommon/202/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_calendarsupport build #157: FIXED in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_calendarsupport/157/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_libgravatar build #182: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_libgravatar/182/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdepim-apps-libs build #183: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdepim-apps-libs/183/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kcontacts build #232: FIXED in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kcontacts/232/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmime build #176: FIXED in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kmime/176/
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @ahoneybun, part of that jenkins java plugin I think
<IrcsomeBot> <CliffordTheBigRedDoggie> Yeah part of the plugin
<IrcsomeBot> <CliffordTheBigRedDoggie> I tried changing it to Bazinga
<IrcsomeBot> <CliffordTheBigRedDoggie> But wouldn't work
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> damn. that's a shame
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> Qt 5.9 copied to KCI ppas
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> rebuilds may be broke until it all shakes dowm
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> some deps may be be broke as well maybe, as it was a straighy no change backport. so may need tweaking
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> no change = had to make a few to make it build, but runtime stuff may need further tweaks
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_akonadi-mime build #126: FIXED in 9 min 23 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_akonadi-mime/126/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_okular build #243: FAILURE in 3 min 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_okular/243/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ksirk build #109: FAILURE in 3 min 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ksirk/109/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_oxygen build #141: STILL FAILING in 4 min 56 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_oxygen/141/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libkface build #209: STILL FAILING in 5 min 5 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libkface/209/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kgoldrunner build #173: STILL FAILING in 4 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kgoldrunner/173/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ruqola build #19: STILL FAILING in 6 min 1 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ruqola/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdev-php build #135: STILL FAILING in 5 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdev-php/135/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kalzium build #260: FAILURE in 6 min 3 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kalzium/260/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_cantor build #357: FAILURE in 6 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_cantor/357/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ring-kde build #26: STILL FAILING in 8 min 18 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ring-kde/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kstars build #578: STILL FAILING in 8 min 18 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kstars/578/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_babe build #100: STILL FAILING in 8 min 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_babe/100/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ark build #566: FAILURE in 8 min 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ark/566/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ktp-common-internals build #50: STILL FAILING in 8 min 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ktp-common-internals/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_oxygen build #57: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_oxygen/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_libkface build #37: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_libkface/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kreversi build #22: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kreversi/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_okular build #244: STILL FAILING in 3 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_okular/244/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ksirk build #110: STILL FAILING in 3 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ksirk/110/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_oxygen build #142: STILL FAILING in 3 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_oxygen/142/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kgoldrunner build #174: STILL FAILING in 3 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kgoldrunner/174/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libkface build #210: STILL FAILING in 3 min 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libkface/210/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_cantor build #57: FAILURE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_cantor/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_messagelib build #131: STILL FAILING in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_messagelib/131/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ruqola build #20: STILL FAILING in 4 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ruqola/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kalzium build #261: STILL FAILING in 3 min 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kalzium/261/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdev-php build #136: STILL FAILING in 4 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdev-php/136/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_cantor build #358: STILL FAILING in 3 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_cantor/358/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdevelop build #245: STILL FAILING in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdevelop/245/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kalzium build #37: FAILURE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kalzium/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_pimcommon build #226: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_pimcommon/226/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_mailimporter build #221: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_mailimporter/221/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadi-notes build #204: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadi-notes/204/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libkgapi build #88: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libkgapi/88/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ksysguard build #129: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ksysguard/129/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kstars build #579: STILL FAILING in 4 min 26 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kstars/579/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmenuedit build #121: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmenuedit/121/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktnef build #134: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktnef/134/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kio-extras build #401: STILL UNSTABLE in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kio-extras/401/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdav build #132: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdav/132/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ark build #567: STILL FAILING in 3 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ark/567/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kstars build #68: STILL FAILING in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kstars/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ring-kde build #27: STILL FAILING in 6 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ring-kde/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_babe build #101: STILL FAILING in 5 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_babe/101/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kgoldrunner build #28: STILL FAILING in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kgoldrunner/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ktp-common-internals build #51: STILL FAILING in 6 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ktp-common-internals/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libgravatar build #153: STILL FAILING in 4 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libgravatar/153/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdev-php build #23: STILL FAILING in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdev-php/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_oxygen build #58: STILL FAILING in 6 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_oxygen/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ark build #77: FAILURE in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ark/77/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_akonadi-import-wizard build #77: STILL FAILING in 7 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_akonadi-import-wizard/77/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kreversi build #23: STILL FAILING in 6 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kreversi/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_grantlee-editor build #65: STILL FAILING in 8 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_grantlee-editor/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_cantor build #58: STILL FAILING in 4 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_cantor/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_libkface build #38: STILL FAILING in 7 min 56 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_libkface/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_akonadiconsole build #49: STILL FAILING in 9 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_akonadiconsole/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kalzium build #38: STILL FAILING in 3 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kalzium/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ktp-accounts-kcm build #32: STILL FAILING in 3 min 32 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ktp-accounts-kcm/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_minuet build #77: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_minuet/77/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_baloo-widgets build #64: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_baloo-widgets/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_powerdevil build #57: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_powerdevil/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_plasma-pa build #65: STILL UNSTABLE in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_plasma-pa/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_lokalize build #76: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_lokalize/76/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_libkgapi build #59: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_libkgapi/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kubrick build #49: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kubrick/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kmousetool build #18: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kmousetool/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kmenuedit build #53: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kmenuedit/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kfloppy build #36: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kfloppy/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kio-extras build #68: STILL UNSTABLE in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kio-extras/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kwave build #67: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kwave/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kgeography build #47: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kgeography/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kscreen build #30: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kscreen/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_akregator build #70: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_akregator/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_grantleetheme build #303: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_grantleetheme/303/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kalarmcal build #244: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kalarmcal/244/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_powerdevil build #174: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_powerdevil/174/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadi-calendar build #200: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadi-calendar/200/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libkleo build #260: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libkleo/260/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #290: STILL FAILING in 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdepim-runtime/290/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kgoldrunner build #29: STILL FAILING in 2 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kgoldrunner/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kstars build #69: STILL FAILING in 4 min 27 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kstars/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ark build #78: STILL FAILING in 2 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ark/78/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdev-php build #24: STILL FAILING in 3 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdev-php/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kmail build #83: STILL FAILING in 5 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kmail/83/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_blogilo build #69: STILL FAILING in 5 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_blogilo/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ktp-accounts-kcm build #33: STILL FAILING in 2 min 32 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ktp-accounts-kcm/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_grantlee-editor build #66: STILL FAILING in 4 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_grantlee-editor/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_akonadi-import-wizard build #78: STILL FAILING in 5 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_akonadi-import-wizard/78/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #291: STILL FAILING in 30 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdepim-runtime/291/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_akonadiconsole build #50: STILL FAILING in 4 min 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_akonadiconsole/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_blinken build #31: FIXED in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_blinken/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kexi build #66: FIXED in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kexi/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_okteta build #63: FIXED in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_okteta/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ksysguard build #29: FIXED in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ksysguard/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_plasma-pa build #66: STILL UNSTABLE in 9 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_plasma-pa/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_elisa build #89: STILL UNSTABLE in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_elisa/89/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdebugsettings build #43: FIXED in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdebugsettings/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libksieve build #255: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libksieve/255/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_akregator build #71: STILL FAILING in 4 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_akregator/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libgravatar build #154: FIXED in 9 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libgravatar/154/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdeplasma-addons build #66: FIXED in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdeplasma-addons/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdepim-addons build #83: STILL FAILING in 4 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdepim-addons/83/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdevelop build #94: STILL FAILING in 3 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdevelop/94/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_khotkeys build #29: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_khotkeys/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_plasma-desktop build #98: FIXED in 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_plasma-desktop/98/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdepim-apps-libs build #193: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdepim-apps-libs/193/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kleopatra build #265: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kleopatra/265/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kcalutils build #297: FIXED in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kcalutils/297/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdevelop build #246: STILL FAILING in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdevelop/246/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdev-python build #144: STILL FAILING in 9 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdev-python/144/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_breeze build #46: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_breeze/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_pim-data-exporter build #186: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_pim-data-exporter/186/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_korganizer build #191: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_korganizer/191/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdepim-addons build #84: STILL FAILING in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdepim-addons/84/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdevelop build #95: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdevelop/95/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_mbox-importer build #123: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_mbox-importer/123/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_blogilo build #70: STILL FAILING in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_blogilo/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kmail build #84: STILL FAILING in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kmail/84/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akregator build #173: STILL FAILING in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akregator/173/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmail build #286: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmail/286/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_grantlee-editor build #130: STILL FAILING in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_grantlee-editor/130/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard build #189: STILL FAILING in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard/189/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdev-python build #58: STILL FAILING in 3 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdev-python/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadiconsole build #133: STILL FAILING in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadiconsole/133/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_mailcommon build #71: STILL FAILING in 5 min 9 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_mailcommon/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_breeze build #47: STILL FAILING in 2 min 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_breeze/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdev-python build #145: STILL FAILING in 3 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdev-python/145/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_mbox-importer build #124: STILL FAILING in 3 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_mbox-importer/124/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_pim-data-exporter build #187: STILL FAILING in 5 min 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_pim-data-exporter/187/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_korganizer build #192: STILL FAILING in 5 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_korganizer/192/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kalarm build #168: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kalarm/168/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_knotes build #208: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_knotes/208/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmail-account-wizard build #171: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmail-account-wizard/171/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kaddressbook build #207: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kaddressbook/207/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kontact build #148: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kontact/148/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_pim-sieve-editor build #185: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_pim-sieve-editor/185/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_blogilo build #135: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_blogilo/135/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools build #135: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools/135/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmail build #287: STILL FAILING in 5 min 17 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmail/287/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akregator build #174: STILL FAILING in 5 min 32 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akregator/174/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_libkdepim build #182: FIXED in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_libkdepim/182/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_grantlee-editor build #131: STILL FAILING in 5 min 31 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_grantlee-editor/131/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdev-python build #59: STILL FAILING in 3 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdev-python/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard build #190: STILL FAILING in 5 min 31 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard/190/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadiconsole build #134: STILL FAILING in 6 min 31 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadiconsole/134/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_mailcommon build #72: STILL FAILING in 4 min 31 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_mailcommon/72/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_mailcommon build #223: STILL FAILING in 8 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_mailcommon/223/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_incidenceeditor build #230: FIXED in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_incidenceeditor/230/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_mailcommon build #224: STILL FAILING in 8 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_mailcommon/224/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_akonadi-search build #57: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_akonadi-search/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_calendarsupport build #192: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_calendarsupport/192/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_messagelib build #347: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_messagelib/347/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_messagelib build #132: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_messagelib/132/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kimap build #373: FIXED in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kimap/373/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kpimtextedit build #348: FIXED in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kpimtextedit/348/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libkdepim build #239: FIXED in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libkdepim/239/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kidentitymanagement build #304: FIXED in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kidentitymanagement/304/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmime build #469: FIXED in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmime/469/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kcalcore build #345: FIXED in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kcalcore/345/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kcontacts build #409: FIXED in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kcontacts/409/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kcalcore build #134: FIXED in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kcalcore/134/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmbox build #343: FIXED in 8 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmbox/343/
<clivejo> acheronuk: did libkolab need an update?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadi-mime build #252: FIXED in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadi-mime/252/
<clivejo> does KCI font size look different today?
<clivejo> looks like the SSL cert expired yesterday
<clivejo> The certificate expired on 27 August 2017 at 11:30. The current time is 27 August 2017 at 21:52.
<clivejo> renewed the cert manually and it seems to have worked
<clivejo> dunno what the issue is :/
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> @tsimonq2 are you available?
<clivejo> Expires : 25 November 2017
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdepim-addons build #365: FIXED in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdepim-addons/365/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_akonadi-contacts build #221: FIXED in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_akonadi-contacts/221/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadi-search build #156: FIXED in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadi-search/156/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadi-contacts build #216: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadi-contacts/216/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #1733: SUCCESS in 1 min 10 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/1733/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #1733: SUCCESS in 1 min 12 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/1733/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #1733: SUCCESS in 4 min 18 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/1733/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-02 build #1733: SUCCESS in 5 min 0 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-02/1733/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_merger build #937: SUCCESS in 6 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_merger/937/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ark build #568: STILL FAILING in 4 min 3 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ark/568/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #121: FAILURE in 3 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdepim-runtime/121/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_akregator build #75: FAILURE in 6 min 21 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_akregator/75/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdepim-addons build #306: STILL FAILING in 6 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdepim-addons/306/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdevplatform build #1: FAILURE in 7 min 27 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdevplatform/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdevplatform build #1: FAILURE in 7 min 27 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdevplatform/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_babe build #102: STILL FAILING in 7 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_babe/102/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_zeroconf-ioslave build #34: FAILURE in 7 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_zeroconf-ioslave/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_juk build #178: FAILURE in 7 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_juk/178/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmail build #333: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kmail/333/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_sweeper build #36: FAILURE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_sweeper/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ruqola build #31: FAILURE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ruqola/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_korganizer build #79: FAILURE in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_korganizer/79/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_zeroconf-ioslave build #40: FAILURE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_zeroconf-ioslave/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_elisa build #90: STILL UNSTABLE in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_elisa/90/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_cantor build #66: STILL UNSTABLE in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_cantor/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_okular build #76: STILL UNSTABLE in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_okular/76/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ksirk build #51: STILL UNSTABLE in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ksirk/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_mplayerthumbs build #272: FAILURE in 2 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_mplayerthumbs/272/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kolf build #118: FAILURE in 4 min 16 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kolf/118/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_sweeper build #224: FAILURE in 6 min 0 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_sweeper/224/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_juk build #27: FAILURE in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_juk/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kppp build #31: FAILURE in 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kppp/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kopete build #37: FAILURE in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kopete/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kalzium build #198: STILL UNSTABLE in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kalzium/198/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_eventviews build #134: FIXED in 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_eventviews/134/
#kubuntu-devel 2018-08-21
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_marble build #59: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_marble/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-browser-integration build #206: STILL UNSTABLE in 59 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-browser-integration/206/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kamoso build #79: STILL UNSTABLE in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kamoso/79/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kamoso build #181: STILL UNSTABLE in 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kamoso/181/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_libkdepim build #48: STILL FAILING in 4 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_libkdepim/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_k3b build #85: STILL UNSTABLE in 50 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_k3b/85/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdevelop build #225: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdevelop/225/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdevelop build #76: STILL FAILING in 57 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdevelop/76/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_krita build #225: STILL UNSTABLE in 2 hr 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_krita/225/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kphotoalbum build #77: STILL UNSTABLE in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kphotoalbum/77/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_akonadi-contacts build #34: STILL UNSTABLE in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_akonadi-contacts/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_akonadi-contacts build #232: STILL UNSTABLE in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_akonadi-contacts/232/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_messagelib build #54: STILL FAILING in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_messagelib/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_knotifications build #24: STILL UNSTABLE in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_knotifications/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kwindowsystem build #48: STILL UNSTABLE in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kwindowsystem/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kwindowsystem build #176: STILL UNSTABLE in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kwindowsystem/176/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2427: SUCCESS in 1 min 2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2427/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2427: SUCCESS in 1 min 21 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2427/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2427: SUCCESS in 4 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2427/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kamoso build #150: NOW UNSTABLE in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kamoso/150/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_okular build #215: FIXED in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_okular/215/
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<nggraham> I can confirm https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/console-cyrillic/+bug/520546 on Bionic
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 520546 in console-setup (Ubuntu) "Alt-f2 switches to virtual terminal 2" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> I wonder why that has suddenly reared it's ugly head...
<nggraham> acheronuk: for me it appears to have been introduced with the recent update to console-setup-1.178ubuntu2.6 and keyboard-configuration-1.178ubuntu2.6 on 8/17/18
<nggraham> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/console-cyrillic/+bug/520546 seems to suggest it is a known bug in console-setup
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 520546 in console-setup (Ubuntu) "Alt-f2 switches to virtual terminal 2" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> nggraham yeah, except the bug predates 18.04 and those updates, which muddies the water a little for exact blame
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> I have no issue on this Bionic on main PC
<nggraham> yeah
<nggraham> all I'm saying is that for *me*, the latest update to console-setup triggered it
<nggraham> I wonder if it's that *any* update to console-setup has a chance of triggering it
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> nggraham: does it persist or come back for you? e.g. on restart?
<nggraham> it persisted across reboots. Since fixing it with the workaround command, I haven't tried rebooting yet
<nggraham> I can try that soon
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> nggraham: next time it's convenient would be good to know
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> hmmm... this PC has 18 days uptime, so possible I might get the bug on reboot
<nggraham> acheronuk: after applying the workaround and rebooting, it stays fixed
<mamarley> Is this on Cosmic?
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> bionic
<mamarley> Ah, OK, sorry.
<nggraham> Bionic
<nggraham> acheronuk: yeah you might try rebooting, then hitting Meta+left/right
<nggraham> for me, that dropped me into a VT
<nggraham> until I applied the workaround/fix
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2428: SUCCESS in 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2428/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2428: SUCCESS in 1 min 19 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2428/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2428: SUCCESS in 4 min 29 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2428/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdevelop build #170: FAILURE in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdevelop/170/
<wxl> hey folks, maybe you don't care so much but the cosmic grub menu has an empty menu entry for "boot to first hard disk" so it fails
<wxl> i would love to fix this, as it affects lubuntu, too, but i don't know which tree to bark up
<wxl> any ideas?
<IrcsomeBot> <Lazy B> @wxl, Try #ubuntu+1
 * wxl sighs
<BluesKaj> wxl, normally the boot device sequence is setuo in the uefi/bios
<wxl> BluesKaj: i think that misses a bit as to what i'm saying. this is regarding the live cd itself.
<BluesKaj> wxl, ok, guess i joined too late
<BluesKaj> missed some of your posts
<wxl> aw jeez it looks like it's that way in artful, too
<wxl> i wonder when it last worked :O
<wxl> so you have an installed system and:
<wxl>  1. boot to the live cd
<wxl>  2. hold shift as necessary to get the grub menu up
<wxl>  3. select boot from first disk
<wxl> and it fails
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdevelop build #330: STILL FAILING in 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdevelop/330/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdevelop build #174: STILL FAILING in 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdevelop/174/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdevelop build #331: STILL FAILING in 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdevelop/331/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdevelop build #175: STILL FAILING in 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdevelop/175/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdevelop build #226: STILL FAILING in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdevelop/226/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdevelop build #77: STILL FAILING in 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdevelop/77/
<wxl> oh jesus. the problem with the boot goes as far back as at least xenial.
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdevelop build #171: STILL FAILING in 56 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdevelop/171/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kdevelop build #76: FAILURE in 57 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kdevelop/76/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdevelop build #332: STILL FAILING in 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdevelop/332/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdevelop build #176: STILL FAILING in 2 min 5 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdevelop/176/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdevelop build #177: STILL FAILING in 1 min 13 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdevelop/177/
<acheronuk_> Qt 5.11 and Plasma 5.13 landing in cosmic release
<mamarley> \o/
<acheronuk_> now to sneak frameworks and PIM in under the door before feature freeze 
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kdevelop build #77: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 5 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kdevelop/77/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdevelop build #172: FIXED in 54 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdevelop/172/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kdevelop build #78: STILL FAILING in 4 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kdevelop/78/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdevelop build #227: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 9 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdevelop/227/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdevelop build #78: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 9 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdevelop/78/
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> awesome news Rik \o/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdev-php build #74: FAILURE in 6 min 2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdev-php/74/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdev-python build #180: FAILURE in 6 min 5 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdev-python/180/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdevelop build #333: STILL FAILING in 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdevelop/333/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdevelop build #79: STILL FAILING in 5 min 5 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdevelop/79/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdevelop build #228: STILL FAILING in 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdevelop/228/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdevelop build #334: STILL FAILING in 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdevelop/334/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdevelop build #80: STILL FAILING in 4 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdevelop/80/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_merger build #1169: SUCCESS in 3 min 25 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_merger/1169/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kitinerary build #8: STILL FAILING in 1 min 8 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kitinerary/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_gcompris build #106: STILL FAILING in 1 min 16 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_gcompris/106/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kjsembed build #495: STILL FAILING in 1 min 15 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kjsembed/495/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdialog build #182: STILL FAILING in 1 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdialog/182/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmediaplayer build #486: STILL FAILING in 1 min 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmediaplayer/486/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-browser-integration build #110: STILL FAILING in 2 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-browser-integration/110/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_falkon build #95: STILL FAILING in 3 min 16 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_falkon/95/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_peruse build #243: STILL FAILING in 3 min 22 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_peruse/243/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_muon build #99: STILL FAILING in 6 min 12 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_muon/99/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_modemmanager-qt build #457: STILL FAILING in 6 min 11 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_modemmanager-qt/457/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kio-gdrive build #148: STILL FAILING in 6 min 17 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kio-gdrive/148/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_frameworkintegration build #505: STILL FAILING in 6 min 17 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_frameworkintegration/505/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kamoso build #180: STILL FAILING in 6 min 21 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kamoso/180/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kitinerary build #1: FAILURE in 6 min 26 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kitinerary/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_konsole build #451: STILL FAILING in 6 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_konsole/451/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ruqola build #93: FAILURE in 7 min 3 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ruqola/93/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_krusader build #133: STILL FAILING in 5 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_krusader/133/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_qqc2-desktop-style build #94: STILL FAILING in 7 min 0 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_qqc2-desktop-style/94/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kbackup build #5: STILL FAILING in 6 min 30 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kbackup/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdb build #141: STILL FAILING in 5 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdb/141/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_falkon build #21: STILL FAILING in 6 min 27 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_falkon/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kstars build #674: STILL FAILING in 7 min 5 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kstars/674/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_smb4k build #137: STILL FAILING in 8 min 17 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_smb4k/137/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdeconnect-kde build #399: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdeconnect-kde/399/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_konversation build #256: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_konversation/256/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_konsole build #115: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_konsole/115/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_konversation build #121: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_konversation/121/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kbackup build #4: STILL FAILING in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kbackup/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_plasma-browser-integration build #8: STILL FAILING in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_plasma-browser-integration/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_akonadiconsole build #78: STILL FAILING in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_akonadiconsole/78/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_libksieve build #123: STILL FAILING in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_libksieve/123/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_konquest build #41: STILL FAILING in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_konquest/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_knavalbattle build #38: STILL FAILING in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_knavalbattle/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_pim-data-exporter build #75: STILL FAILING in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_pim-data-exporter/75/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kturtle build #37: STILL FAILING in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kturtle/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ktuberling build #41: STILL FAILING in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ktuberling/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kollision build #49: STILL FAILING in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kollision/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_akonadi-calendar-tools build #76: STILL FAILING in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_akonadi-calendar-tools/76/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kscreen build #68: STILL FAILING in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kscreen/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kiriki build #40: STILL FAILING in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kiriki/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_bomber build #48: STILL FAILING in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_bomber/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_knotes build #105: STILL FAILING in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_knotes/105/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ktp-desktop-applets build #56: STILL FAILING in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ktp-desktop-applets/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kamoso build #19: STILL FAILING in 58 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kamoso/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_sweeper build #27: STILL FAILING in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_sweeper/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdialog build #38: STILL FAILING in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdialog/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdav build #127: STILL FAILING in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdav/127/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_killbots build #51: STILL FAILING in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_killbots/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ktp-call-ui build #39: STILL FAILING in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ktp-call-ui/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdesdk-thumbnailers build #23: FAILURE in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdesdk-thumbnailers/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_krita build #178: STILL FAILING in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_krita/178/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_krita build #307: STILL FAILING in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_krita/307/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ksnakeduel build #53: STILL FAILING in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ksnakeduel/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_oxygen-icons5 build #289: STILL FAILING in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_oxygen-icons5/289/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdevelop build #229: FIXED in 1 hr 9 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdevelop/229/
#kubuntu-devel 2018-08-22
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_incidenceeditor build #123: ABORTED in 1 hr 3 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_incidenceeditor/123/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdenlive build #157: ABORTED in 1 hr 4 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdenlive/157/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktp-contact-list build #281: ABORTED in 1 hr 5 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktp-contact-list/281/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_zeroconf-ioslave build #79: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_zeroconf-ioslave/79/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_klickety build #50: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_klickety/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kde-dev-scripts build #36: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kde-dev-scripts/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_knetwalk build #62: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_knetwalk/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kactivitymanagerd build #65: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kactivitymanagerd/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_print-manager build #34: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_print-manager/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_rocs build #68: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_rocs/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ktp-contact-runner build #54: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ktp-contact-runner/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_katomic build #45: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_katomic/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kqtquickcharts build #20: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kqtquickcharts/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kbreakout build #49: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kbreakout/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_polkit-kde-agent-1 build #74: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_polkit-kde-agent-1/74/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ksysguard build #68: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ksysguard/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_poxml build #30: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_poxml/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ktp-approver build #61: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ktp-approver/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kfourinline build #64: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kfourinline/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_sddm-kcm build #139: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_sddm-kcm/139/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ktp-send-file build #49: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ktp-send-file/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_juk build #50: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_juk/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kross-interpreters build #23: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kross-interpreters/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_parley build #117: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_parley/117/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kio-extras build #99: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kio-extras/99/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kreversi build #48: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kreversi/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kwallet-pam build #137: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kwallet-pam/137/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kmix build #42: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kmix/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kgoldrunner build #63: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kgoldrunner/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kwave build #121: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kwave/121/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ksudoku build #64: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ksudoku/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kate build #111: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kate/111/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_step build #30: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_step/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_konqueror build #146: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_konqueror/146/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_libkcompactdisc build #59: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_libkcompactdisc/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_dolphin build #101: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_dolphin/101/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kalzium build #60: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kalzium/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_plymouth-kcm build #60: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_plymouth-kcm/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_latte-dock build #54: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_latte-dock/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #75: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/75/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_signon-kwallet-extension build #105: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_signon-kwallet-extension/105/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kteatime build #41: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kteatime/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ffmpegthumbs build #75: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ffmpegthumbs/75/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_artikulate build #30: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_artikulate/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_marble build #113: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_marble/113/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ktp-contact-list build #47: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ktp-contact-list/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdiamond build #122: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdiamond/122/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_picmi build #52: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_picmi/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kruler build #37: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kruler/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ktp-kded-module build #50: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ktp-kded-module/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdegraphics-mobipocket build #18: FAILURE in 1 hr 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdegraphics-mobipocket/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_svgpart build #43: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_svgpart/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_milou build #100: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_milou/100/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_drkonqi build #56: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_drkonqi/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_user-manager build #69: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_user-manager/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kde-dev-utils build #67: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kde-dev-utils/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_plasma-sdk build #115: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_plasma-sdk/115/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_breeze-plymouth build #64: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_breeze-plymouth/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kubrick build #73: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kubrick/73/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_discover build #175: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_discover/175/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kmousetool build #37: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kmousetool/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kwayland-integration build #148: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kwayland-integration/148/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_krdc build #89: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_krdc/89/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kmplot build #27: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kmplot/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kbounce build #86: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kbounce/86/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kde-gtk-config build #127: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kde-gtk-config/127/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_libkcddb build #38: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 48 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_libkcddb/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kinfocenter build #67: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 48 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kinfocenter/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kanagram build #33: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 48 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kanagram/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kig build #25: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kig/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kleopatra build #74: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 48 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kleopatra/74/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_palapeli build #35: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 48 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_palapeli/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kcachegrind build #48: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kcachegrind/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_plasma-pa build #96: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_plasma-pa/96/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ktp-filetransfer-handler build #77: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 49 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ktp-filetransfer-handler/77/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ktp-text-ui build #88: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 49 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ktp-text-ui/88/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_okteta build #1: FAILURE in 1 hr 51 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_okteta/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_lskat build #59: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 49 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_lskat/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_libkmahjongg build #69: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_libkmahjongg/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ksshaskpass build #62: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ksshaskpass/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_granatier build #48: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 50 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_granatier/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kolf build #77: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 50 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kolf/77/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kcalc build #69: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 50 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kcalc/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ktimer build #62: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 50 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ktimer/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kgamma5 build #80: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 50 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kgamma5/80/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_bluedevil build #94: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 50 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_bluedevil/94/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kwrited build #97: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kwrited/97/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_breeze-gtk build #117: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 50 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_breeze-gtk/117/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kalarm build #132: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kalarm/132/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_okteta build #9: FAILURE in 1 hr 53 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_okteta/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ksirk build #42: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 51 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ksirk/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ksquares build #76: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 51 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ksquares/76/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_khangman build #43: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 51 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_khangman/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ksystemlog build #47: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 51 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ksystemlog/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_plasma-vault build #36: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 51 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_plasma-vault/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ktp-accounts-kcm build #52: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 51 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ktp-accounts-kcm/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_grantlee-editor build #94: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_grantlee-editor/94/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kmail-account-wizard build #97: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kmail-account-wizard/97/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ktouch build #72: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 52 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ktouch/72/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kgpg build #109: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kgpg/109/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_syndication build #37: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 52 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_syndication/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_libksane build #45: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_libksane/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ktnef build #95: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ktnef/95/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kcharselect build #43: FAILURE in 1 hr 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kcharselect/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kfind build #80: FAILURE in 1 hr 3 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kfind/80/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdesdk-kioslaves build #26: FAILURE in 1 hr 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdesdk-kioslaves/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_ktp-call-ui build #19: FAILURE in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_ktp-call-ui/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_cervisia build #43: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_cervisia/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_akonadi build #83: STILL FAILING in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_akonadi/83/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kcharselect build #82: FAILURE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kcharselect/82/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_filelight build #28: FAILURE in 1 hr 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_filelight/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kapman build #36: FAILURE in 1 hr 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kapman/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_audiocd-kio build #32: FAILURE in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_audiocd-kio/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kjumpingcube build #84: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kjumpingcube/84/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kcolorchooser build #44: FAILURE in 1 hr 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kcolorchooser/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kwalletmanager build #85: FAILURE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kwalletmanager/85/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_k3b build #55: FAILURE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_k3b/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_ktp-contact-list build #49: FAILURE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_ktp-contact-list/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_ktouch build #58: FAILURE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_ktouch/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kde-gtk-config build #91: FAILURE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kde-gtk-config/91/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_juk build #63: FAILURE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_juk/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_ark build #82: FAILURE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_ark/82/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_dragon build #77: FAILURE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_dragon/77/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kolf build #144: STILL FAILING in 2 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kolf/144/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_ktimer build #77: FAILURE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_ktimer/77/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kpimtextedit build #59: FAILURE in 5 min 59 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kpimtextedit/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_artikulate build #80: FAILURE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_artikulate/80/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ksystemlog build #298: STILL FAILING in 2 hr 2 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ksystemlog/298/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_akonadi build #69: STILL FAILING in 2 hr 2 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_akonadi/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kreport build #67: FAILURE in 6 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kreport/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kalarm build #231: STILL FAILING in 2 hr 3 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kalarm/231/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kwayland-integration build #515: STILL FAILING in 2 hr 3 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kwayland-integration/515/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-active-window-control build #8: FAILURE in 2 hr 3 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-active-window-control/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_minuet build #251: FAILURE in 2 hr 4 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_minuet/251/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kmix build #60: FAILURE in 5 min 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kmix/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kompare build #367: STILL FAILING in 2 hr 5 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kompare/367/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_libkgapi build #63: FAILURE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_libkgapi/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_elisa build #157: STILL FAILING in 2 hr 6 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_elisa/157/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_korganizer build #257: STILL FAILING in 2 hr 6 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_korganizer/257/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmouth build #153: STILL FAILING in 2 hr 6 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmouth/153/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_sddm-kcm build #95: FAILURE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_sddm-kcm/95/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdegraphics-thumbnailers build #218: STILL FAILING in 2 hr 7 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdegraphics-thumbnailers/218/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kqtquickcharts build #389: STILL FAILING in 2 hr 7 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kqtquickcharts/389/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kapman build #349: STILL FAILING in 2 hr 7 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kapman/349/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_knetwalk build #335: STILL FAILING in 2 hr 8 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_knetwalk/335/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_drkonqi build #68: STILL FAILING in 2 hr 7 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_drkonqi/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kspaceduel build #282: STILL FAILING in 2 hr 8 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kspaceduel/282/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_plasma-browser-integration build #81: FAILURE in 4 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_plasma-browser-integration/81/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmousetool build #191: STILL FAILING in 2 hr 8 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmousetool/191/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kde-dev-scripts build #389: STILL FAILING in 2 hr 8 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kde-dev-scripts/389/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #160: STILL FAILING in 2 hr 8 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/160/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktp-filetransfer-handler build #270: FAILURE in 2 hr 9 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktp-filetransfer-handler/270/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kjots build #166: STILL FAILING in 2 hr 9 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kjots/166/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kcalc build #466: STILL FAILING in 2 hr 9 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kcalc/466/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libkcompactdisc build #199: FAILURE in 2 hr 9 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libkcompactdisc/199/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_sddm-kcm build #550: STILL FAILING in 2 hr 9 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_sddm-kcm/550/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ksirk build #139: STILL FAILING in 2 hr 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ksirk/139/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_telepathy-morse build #73: FAILURE in 2 hr 9 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_telepathy-morse/73/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_signon-kwallet-extension build #457: STILL FAILING in 2 hr 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_signon-kwallet-extension/457/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_svgpart build #212: FAILURE in 2 hr 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_svgpart/212/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktnef build #169: STILL FAILING in 2 hr 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktnef/169/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kate build #476: STILL FAILING in 2 hr 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kate/476/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_killbots build #379: STILL FAILING in 2 hr 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_killbots/379/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libkscreen build #525: STILL FAILING in 2 hr 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libkscreen/525/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_gwenview build #392: STILL FAILING in 2 hr 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_gwenview/392/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kiriki build #414: STILL FAILING in 2 hr 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kiriki/414/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_step build #373: FAILURE in 2 hr 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_step/373/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_juk build #216: STILL FAILING in 2 hr 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_juk/216/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_poxml build #222: FAILURE in 2 hr 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_poxml/222/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_katomic build #390: STILL FAILING in 2 hr 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_katomic/390/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_bovo build #441: STILL FAILING in 2 hr 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_bovo/441/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kde-dev-utils build #268: STILL FAILING in 2 hr 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kde-dev-utils/268/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kapptemplate build #83: FAILURE in 4 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kapptemplate/83/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kturtle build #385: FAILURE in 2 hr 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kturtle/385/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kpat build #319: STILL FAILING in 2 hr 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kpat/319/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_peruse build #41: FAILURE in 2 hr 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_peruse/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kactivitymanagerd build #422: STILL FAILING in 2 hr 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kactivitymanagerd/422/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_picmi build #370: STILL FAILING in 2 hr 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_picmi/370/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_keditbookmarks build #122: STILL FAILING in 2 hr 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_keditbookmarks/122/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-sdk build #507: STILL FAILING in 2 hr 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-sdk/507/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ksysguard build #186: STILL FAILING in 2 hr 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ksysguard/186/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmahjongg build #294: STILL FAILING in 2 hr 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmahjongg/294/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kigo build #269: STILL FAILING in 2 hr 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kigo/269/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kinfocenter build #483: STILL FAILING in 2 hr 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kinfocenter/483/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdiamond build #350: STILL FAILING in 2 hr 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdiamond/350/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_knavalbattle build #240: STILL FAILING in 2 hr 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_knavalbattle/240/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_bluedevil build #475: STILL FAILING in 2 hr 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_bluedevil/475/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktouch build #314: FAILURE in 2 hr 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktouch/314/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kwalletmanager build #436: STILL FAILING in 2 hr 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kwalletmanager/436/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plymouth-kcm build #143: STILL FAILING in 2 hr 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plymouth-kcm/143/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kollision build #452: STILL FAILING in 2 hr 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kollision/452/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kubrick build #235: STILL FAILING in 2 hr 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kubrick/235/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kontact build #219: STILL FAILING in 2 hr 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kontact/219/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_rocs build #355: FAILURE in 2 hr 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_rocs/355/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_bomber build #378: STILL FAILING in 2 hr 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_bomber/378/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kjumpingcube build #416: STILL FAILING in 2 hr 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kjumpingcube/416/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_lokalize build #454: FAILURE in 2 hr 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_lokalize/454/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktimer build #289: STILL FAILING in 2 hr 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktimer/289/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kfourinline build #348: STILL FAILING in 2 hr 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kfourinline/348/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_baloo-widgets build #62: FAILURE in 4 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_baloo-widgets/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-vault build #124: STILL FAILING in 2 hr 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-vault/124/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kblog build #356: STILL FAILING in 2 hr 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kblog/356/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ksquares build #420: STILL FAILING in 2 hr 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ksquares/420/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kreversi build #161: STILL FAILING in 2 hr 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kreversi/161/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_grantlee-editor build #170: STILL FAILING in 2 hr 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_grantlee-editor/170/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-pa build #529: STILL FAILING in 2 hr 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-pa/529/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kruler build #522: STILL FAILING in 2 hr 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kruler/522/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kblocks build #393: FAILURE in 2 hr 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kblocks/393/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_krfb build #451: FAILURE in 2 hr 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_krfb/451/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_step build #82: FAILURE in 4 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_step/82/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kfind build #117: STILL FAILING in 2 hr 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kfind/117/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_palapeli build #189: STILL FAILING in 2 hr 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_palapeli/189/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kleopatra build #310: STILL FAILING in 2 hr 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kleopatra/310/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_khangman build #339: STILL FAILING in 2 hr 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_khangman/339/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libksieve build #330: STILL FAILING in 2 hr 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libksieve/330/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_cantor build #446: STILL FAILING in 2 hr 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_cantor/446/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_krdc build #314: STILL FAILING in 2 hr 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_krdc/314/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kcolorchooser build #78: FAILURE in 3 min 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kcolorchooser/78/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_zeroconf-ioslave build #201: STILL FAILING in 2 hr 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_zeroconf-ioslave/201/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_dolphin build #521: STILL FAILING in 2 hr 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_dolphin/521/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_konqueror build #257: STILL FAILING in 2 hr 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_konqueror/257/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_k3b build #241: STILL FAILING in 2 hr 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_k3b/241/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ffmpegthumbs build #185: STILL FAILING in 2 hr 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ffmpegthumbs/185/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ksnakeduel build #269: STILL FAILING in 2 hr 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ksnakeduel/269/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kio-stash build #81: STILL FAILING in 2 hr 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kio-stash/81/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdenlive build #606: STILL FAILING in 2 hr 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdenlive/606/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools build #178: STILL FAILING in 2 hr 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools/178/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_ktp-approver build #80: FAILURE in 4 min 59 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_ktp-approver/80/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_klickety build #256: STILL FAILING in 2 hr 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_klickety/256/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libksane build #334: FAILURE in 2 hr 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libksane/334/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ksshaskpass build #558: STILL FAILING in 2 hr 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ksshaskpass/558/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_polkit-kde-agent-1 build #493: STILL FAILING in 2 hr 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_polkit-kde-agent-1/493/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kwave build #235: STILL FAILING in 2 hr 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kwave/235/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_grantleetheme build #84: FAILURE in 6 min 2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_grantleetheme/84/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kanagram build #319: STILL FAILING in 2 hr 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kanagram/319/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_user-manager build #442: STILL FAILING in 2 hr 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_user-manager/442/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_latte-dock build #206: STILL FAILING in 2 hr 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_latte-dock/206/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_milou build #257: STILL FAILING in 2 hr 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_milou/257/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kio-extras build #434: STILL FAILING in 2 hr 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kio-extras/434/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kde-gtk-config build #507: STILL FAILING in 2 hr 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kde-gtk-config/507/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kalgebra build #407: STILL FAILING in 2 hr 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kalgebra/407/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_pim-data-exporter build #226: STILL FAILING in 2 hr 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_pim-data-exporter/226/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_artikulate build #358: STILL FAILING in 2 hr 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_artikulate/358/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kteatime build #77: FAILURE in 7 min 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kteatime/77/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kross-interpreters build #339: STILL FAILING in 2 hr 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kross-interpreters/339/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_konquest build #262: STILL FAILING in 2 hr 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_konquest/262/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmix build #134: STILL FAILING in 2 hr 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmix/134/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_cervisia build #299: STILL FAILING in 2 hr 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_cervisia/299/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_parley build #461: STILL FAILING in 2 hr 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_parley/461/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akregator build #241: STILL FAILING in 2 hr 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akregator/241/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kig build #349: STILL FAILING in 2 hr 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kig/349/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktuberling build #262: STILL FAILING in 2 hr 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktuberling/262/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmplot build #398: STILL FAILING in 2 hr 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmplot/398/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kube build #41: STILL FAILING in 2 hr 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kube/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kiten build #84: FAILURE in 8 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kiten/84/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #405: STILL FAILING in 2 hr 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdepim-runtime/405/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_breeze-gtk build #326: STILL FAILING in 2 hr 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_breeze-gtk/326/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ksudoku build #317: STILL FAILING in 2 hr 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ksudoku/317/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktp-kded-module build #188: STILL FAILING in 2 hr 9 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktp-kded-module/188/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_amarok build #72: STILL FAILING in 2 hr 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_amarok/72/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kexi build #206: STILL FAILING in 2 hr 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kexi/206/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktp-call-ui build #220: STILL FAILING in 2 hr 9 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktp-call-ui/220/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmail-account-wizard build #240: STILL FAILING in 2 hr 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmail-account-wizard/240/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_labplot build #173: STILL FAILING in 2 hr 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_labplot/173/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_konqueror build #67: FAILURE in 5 min 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_konqueror/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktp-send-file build #265: FAILURE in 2 hr 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktp-send-file/265/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_umbrello build #347: FAILURE in 2 hr 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_umbrello/347/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktp-contact-runner build #93: STILL FAILING in 2 hr 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktp-contact-runner/93/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_granatier build #400: STILL FAILING in 2 hr 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_granatier/400/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadiconsole build #177: STILL FAILING in 2 hr 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadiconsole/177/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kopete build #272: STILL FAILING in 2 hr 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kopete/272/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktp-text-ui build #309: FAILURE in 2 hr 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktp-text-ui/309/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmag build #309: FAILURE in 2 hr 8 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmag/309/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_krita build #90: STILL FAILING in 2 hr 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_krita/90/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kgpg build #222: STILL FAILING in 2 hr 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kgpg/222/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktp-desktop-applets build #203: FAILURE in 2 hr 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktp-desktop-applets/203/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdeedu-data build #430: FAILURE in 1 hr 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdeedu-data/430/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kmplot build #85: FAILURE in 5 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kmplot/85/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kactivitymanagerd build #72: FAILURE in 6 min 10 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kactivitymanagerd/72/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_trojita build #223: FAILURE in 2 hr 8 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_trojita/223/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kgamma5 build #92: FAILURE in 4 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kgamma5/92/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kruler build #78: FAILURE in 5 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kruler/78/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kalzium build #161: STILL UNSTABLE in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kalzium/161/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #229: STILL UNSTABLE in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/229/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kdialog build #61: FAILURE in 6 min 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kdialog/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_cervisia build #82: FAILURE in 52 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_cervisia/82/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_ksystemlog build #82: FAILURE in 50 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_ksystemlog/82/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_labplot build #84: FAILURE in 54 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_labplot/84/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_plasma-active-window-control build #47: FAILURE in 52 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_plasma-active-window-control/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_sink build #30: FAILURE in 53 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_sink/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_filelight build #81: FAILURE in 50 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_filelight/81/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_baloo-widgets build #53: FAILURE in 51 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_baloo-widgets/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdeconnect-kde build #87: FAILURE in 52 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdeconnect-kde/87/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_krusader build #77: FAILURE in 52 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_krusader/77/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kcharselect build #66: FAILURE in 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kcharselect/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kimagemapeditor build #77: FAILURE in 4 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kimagemapeditor/77/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_ktp-kded-module build #37: FAILURE in 49 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_ktp-kded-module/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_latte-dock build #50: FAILURE in 4 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_latte-dock/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_muon build #56: FAILURE in 50 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_muon/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_libkgeomap build #61: FAILURE in 50 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_libkgeomap/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_distro-release-notifier build #65: FAILURE in 50 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_distro-release-notifier/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_gwenview build #48: STILL FAILING in 6 min 2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_gwenview/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_spectacle build #18: FAILURE in 5 min 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_spectacle/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_oxygen build #68: FAILURE in 6 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_oxygen/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kdenlive build #45: FAILURE in 6 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kdenlive/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kidentitymanagement build #67: FAILURE in 4 min 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kidentitymanagement/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_plasma-integration build #41: FAILURE in 6 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_plasma-integration/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_ksmtp build #77: FAILURE in 4 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_ksmtp/77/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_khelpcenter build #80: FAILURE in 50 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_khelpcenter/80/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kldap build #67: FAILURE in 3 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kldap/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kaccounts-integration build #79: FAILURE in 6 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kaccounts-integration/79/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_marble build #60: FAILURE in 6 min 22 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_marble/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_yakuake build #78: FAILURE in 51 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_yakuake/78/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kross build #67: FAILURE in 49 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kross/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kio-gdrive build #83: FAILURE in 50 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kio-gdrive/83/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kreport build #67: FAILURE in 49 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kreport/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kinfocenter build #85: FAILURE in 49 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kinfocenter/85/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kmousetool build #80: FAILURE in 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kmousetool/80/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kaffeine build #79: FAILURE in 50 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kaffeine/79/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kgamma5 build #78: FAILURE in 50 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kgamma5/78/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_print-manager build #61: FAILURE in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_print-manager/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_grantleetheme build #83: FAILURE in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_grantleetheme/83/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kexi build #67: FAILURE in 5 min 4 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kexi/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kde-dev-utils build #72: FAILURE in 53 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kde-dev-utils/72/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_ksysguard build #74: FAILURE in 52 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_ksysguard/74/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kross-interpreters build #78: FAILURE in 5 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kross-interpreters/78/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_plasma-browser-integration build #82: STILL UNSTABLE in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_plasma-browser-integration/82/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kactivitymanagerd build #87: FAILURE in 50 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kactivitymanagerd/87/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kiten build #80: FAILURE in 54 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kiten/80/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_libkcddb build #80: FAILURE in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_libkcddb/80/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_plasma-browser-integration build #92: FAILURE in 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_plasma-browser-integration/92/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_ktp-desktop-applets build #83: FAILURE in 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_ktp-desktop-applets/83/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_step build #80: FAILURE in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_step/80/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_rocs build #61: FAILURE in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_rocs/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_libkmahjongg build #32: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_libkmahjongg/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kcalc build #84: FAILURE in 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kcalc/84/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_qtcurve build #49: FAILURE in 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_qtcurve/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_discover build #96: FAILURE in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_discover/96/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_latte-dock build #76: FAILURE in 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_latte-dock/76/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kscreenlocker build #89: FAILURE in 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kscreenlocker/89/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_ktp-approver build #86: FAILURE in 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_ktp-approver/86/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_plasma-mycroft build #76: FAILURE in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_plasma-mycroft/76/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdesdk-kioslaves build #82: FAILURE in 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdesdk-kioslaves/82/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdav build #85: FAILURE in 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdav/85/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_ffmpegthumbs build #82: FAILURE in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_ffmpegthumbs/82/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_minuet build #82: FAILURE in 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_minuet/82/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_klickety build #63: FAILURE in 4 min 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_klickety/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_smb4k build #78: FAILURE in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_smb4k/78/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_katomic build #64: FAILURE in 5 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_katomic/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kio-extras build #41: FAILURE in 6 min 56 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kio-extras/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_ruqola build #74: FAILURE in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_ruqola/74/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_klettres build #80: FAILURE in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_klettres/80/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kamoso build #80: FAILURE in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kamoso/80/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_knetwalk build #64: FAILURE in 7 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_knetwalk/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kbackup build #85: FAILURE in 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kbackup/85/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_libkomparediff2 build #81: FAILURE in 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_libkomparediff2/81/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdegraphics-mobipocket build #80: FAILURE in 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdegraphics-mobipocket/80/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kmag build #75: FAILURE in 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kmag/75/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kcolorchooser build #82: FAILURE in 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kcolorchooser/82/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kalzium build #63: FAILURE in 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kalzium/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kapptemplate build #82: FAILURE in 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kapptemplate/82/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdenlive build #83: FAILURE in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdenlive/83/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kbruch build #81: FAILURE in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kbruch/81/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdenetwork-filesharing build #80: FAILURE in 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdenetwork-filesharing/80/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_blinken build #82: FAILURE in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_blinken/82/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_ark build #81: FAILURE in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_ark/81/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_dragon build #80: FAILURE in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_dragon/80/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_milou build #75: FAILURE in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_milou/75/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_juk build #83: FAILURE in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_juk/83/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kmplot build #80: FAILURE in 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kmplot/80/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kmouth build #81: FAILURE in 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kmouth/81/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_svgpart build #82: FAILURE in 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_svgpart/82/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_konsole build #71: FAILURE in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_konsole/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_libkeduvocdocument build #85: FAILURE in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_libkeduvocdocument/85/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kig build #67: FAILURE in 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kig/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kruler build #63: FAILURE in 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kruler/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kamera build #81: FAILURE in 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kamera/81/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_breeze-gtk build #89: FAILURE in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_breeze-gtk/89/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_drkonqi build #87: FAILURE in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_drkonqi/87/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdeconnect-kde build #228: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdeconnect-kde/228/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ruqola build #261: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ruqola/261/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_bluedevil build #85: FAILURE in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_bluedevil/85/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kteatime build #83: FAILURE in 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kteatime/83/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kimagemapeditor build #60: FAILURE in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kimagemapeditor/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_libkcompactdisc build #79: FAILURE in 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_libkcompactdisc/79/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kcron build #82: FAILURE in 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kcron/82/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_ktouch build #80: FAILURE in 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_ktouch/80/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kwave build #82: FAILURE in 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kwave/82/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kio-gdrive build #83: FAILURE in 5 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kio-gdrive/83/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kfloppy build #82: FAILURE in 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kfloppy/82/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdesdk-thumbnailers build #82: FAILURE in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdesdk-thumbnailers/82/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kstars build #87: FAILURE in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kstars/87/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_plasma-integration build #37: FAILURE in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_plasma-integration/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kturtle build #80: FAILURE in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kturtle/80/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kmix build #83: FAILURE in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kmix/83/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_konqueror build #72: FAILURE in 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_konqueror/72/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_cantor build #65: FAILURE in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_cantor/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_zanshin build #40: FAILURE in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_zanshin/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_falkon build #81: FAILURE in 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_falkon/81/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_dolphin build #85: FAILURE in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_dolphin/85/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_k3b build #86: FAILURE in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_k3b/86/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_mailcommon build #63: FAILURE in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_mailcommon/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_plasma-nm build #69: FAILURE in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_plasma-nm/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_zeroconf-ioslave build #34: FAILURE in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_zeroconf-ioslave/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kalgebra build #89: FAILURE in 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kalgebra/89/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kross-interpreters build #80: FAILURE in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kross-interpreters/80/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_lokalize build #70: FAILURE in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_lokalize/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_libksysguard build #90: FAILURE in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_libksysguard/90/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_krfb build #81: FAILURE in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_krfb/81/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_krdc build #81: FAILURE in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_krdc/81/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_knotes build #65: FAILURE in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_knotes/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_purpose build #92: FAILURE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_purpose/92/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_libkdegames build #57: FAILURE in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_libkdegames/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kwin build #89: FAILURE in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kwin/89/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kio-extras build #83: FAILURE in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kio-extras/83/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_libkgapi build #74: FAILURE in 3 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_libkgapi/74/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_krunner build #53: FAILURE in 3 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_krunner/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_akonadi-contacts build #35: FAILURE in 3 min 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_akonadi-contacts/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_cantor build #181: STILL UNSTABLE in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_cantor/181/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_knotifyconfig build #69: FAILURE in 4 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_knotifyconfig/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kaccounts-integration build #80: FAILURE in 4 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kaccounts-integration/80/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kubrick build #81: FAILURE in 4 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kubrick/81/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kshisen build #62: FAILURE in 4 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kshisen/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kspaceduel build #82: FAILURE in 4 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kspaceduel/82/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kgoldrunner build #61: FAILURE in 4 min 56 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kgoldrunner/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kamoso build #182: STILL UNSTABLE in 54 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kamoso/182/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-browser-integration build #207: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 6 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-browser-integration/207/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_frameworkintegration build #34: FAILURE in 5 min 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_frameworkintegration/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_amarok build #170: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_amarok/170/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_discover build #234: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_discover/234/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_knetwalk build #61: FAILURE in 3 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_knetwalk/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_katomic build #85: FAILURE in 3 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_katomic/85/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kcalcore build #74: FAILURE in 4 min 58 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kcalcore/74/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_labplot build #194: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 3 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_labplot/194/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kitinerary build #97: STILL UNSTABLE in 59 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kitinerary/97/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ark build #222: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ark/222/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_peruse build #131: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_peruse/131/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_k3b build #109: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 3 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_k3b/109/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_cantor build #167: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_cantor/167/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_knotifications build #25: STILL UNSTABLE in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_knotifications/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_calligra build #177: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 2 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_calligra/177/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kwindowsystem build #49: STILL UNSTABLE in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kwindowsystem/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kget build #77: FAILURE in 4 min 14 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kget/77/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kget build #81: FAILURE in 4 min 14 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kget/81/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_libkipi build #55: FAILURE in 4 min 15 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_libkipi/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_khotkeys build #77: FAILURE in 4 min 15 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_khotkeys/77/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kdev-python build #71: FAILURE in 4 min 17 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kdev-python/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_ktorrent build #40: FAILURE in 4 min 21 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_ktorrent/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kolourpaint build #61: FAILURE in 4 min 22 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kolourpaint/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kdev-php build #83: STILL FAILING in 4 min 23 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kdev-php/83/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kjumpingcube build #82: FAILURE in 5 min 10 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kjumpingcube/82/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kube build #42: FAILURE in 5 min 28 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kube/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #65: FAILURE in 5 min 31 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdepim-runtime/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdeplasma-addons build #74: FAILURE in 5 min 31 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdeplasma-addons/74/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_plasma-desktop build #87: FAILURE in 5 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_plasma-desktop/87/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_plasma-desktop build #104: FAILURE in 5 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_plasma-desktop/104/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_systemsettings build #73: FAILURE in 6 min 16 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_systemsettings/73/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kblocks build #82: FAILURE in 6 min 20 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kblocks/82/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kdeplasma-addons build #77: FAILURE in 6 min 28 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kdeplasma-addons/77/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_spectacle build #68: FAILURE in 3 min 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_spectacle/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kphotoalbum build #78: FAILURE in 4 min 18 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kphotoalbum/78/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_krita build #226: STILL UNSTABLE in 2 hr 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_krita/226/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_plasma-workspace build #81: FAILURE in 4 min 8 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_plasma-workspace/81/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_plasma-workspace build #83: FAILURE in 5 min 7 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_plasma-workspace/83/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kio build #66: FAILURE in 4 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kio/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kinit build #80: FAILURE in 3 min 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kinit/80/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kwindowsystem build #177: STILL UNSTABLE in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kwindowsystem/177/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_akonadi-contacts build #233: STILL UNSTABLE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_akonadi-contacts/233/
<Jussi> I wonder if I just live in a different TZ than most of -devel or has the channel gone super quiet? :(
<acheronuk_> Jussi: at the moment with other people doing other things, it's mostly just me doing stuff. and I don't tend to talk to myself much :P
<Jussi> acheronuk_: aww :( 
<acheronuk_> tsimonq2 is in USA on CDT also
<Jussi> its so strange not having all the people who used to  be here, here.
<Jussi> like Riddel, scottk, apachelogger etc. 
<acheronuk_> Jussi: yeah. I was not here or just came in and lurked in those days :/
<Jussi> acheronuk_: I think I remember you starting here :)
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2429: SUCCESS in 1 min 15 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2429/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2429: SUCCESS in 1 min 25 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2429/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2429: SUCCESS in 4 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2429/
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> Hello everyone, this came in today.
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> Hi, … couldn't find a general email address for the Kubuntu Team so I would like to pass on my gratitude in this way. … I've been working with computers, electronics and software for well over 30 years. However, in recent years got more and more frustrated with the "mainstream" systems like Apple and Microsoft and their ignorance of computer users in preference over profits. … About two and a half years ago started loo
<IrcsomeBot> into Linux systems and tested Ubuntu for my personal needs and expectations but wasn't entirely happy with it. .......until I've discovered Kubuntu.  … It is rather easy to convert from something like Windows7 and for general day to day use very quick to learn.  … (Except for the more experienced user needing to use the konsole from time to time to carry out certain tasks. But certainly worth while given the added benefits in regard
<IrcsomeBot> security and prevention of un-authorised access to system files). … Since then have upgraded / changed 5 computers to Kubuntu for both friends and family ( 2 businesses included) and am now mostly using 18.04. with more sill to come in future. … So, thanks to everyone involved and please keep up the good work.  … I am sure over the coming years you will bring lots of frustration to those mainstream companies as they loose market s
<IrcsomeBot> yet much joy to users like myselfwho are fed up with those other lot. …                Kind Regards …                          Karl Schoelpple
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> Well done, and thank you to everyone, how wonderful to receive it.
<IrcsomeBot> <wind39> Nice feedback! :)
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> Hiya BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> Hi Sick_Rimmi, ltns :-)
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @Sick_Rimmit, great to hear 😁
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2430: SUCCESS in 1 min 4 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2430/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2430: SUCCESS in 1 min 17 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2430/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2430: SUCCESS in 4 min 20 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2430/
<valorie> acheronuk: great news!
<valorie> now let's see if at least frameworks follows
<valorie> PIM would be great too, after all your work
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_merger build #1170: SUCCESS in 3 min 19 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_merger/1170/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_cantor build #66: STILL FAILING in 3 min 8 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_cantor/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_cantor build #168: FAILURE in 5 min 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_cantor/168/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_distro-release-notifier build #66: STILL FAILING in 9 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_distro-release-notifier/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_gwenview build #49: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_gwenview/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kscreen build #65: FAILURE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kscreen/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_plasma-browser-integration build #82: STILL FAILING in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_plasma-browser-integration/82/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_dolphin build #86: STILL FAILING in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_dolphin/86/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_latte-dock build #51: STILL FAILING in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_latte-dock/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_plasma-browser-integration build #93: STILL FAILING in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_plasma-browser-integration/93/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_purpose build #93: STILL FAILING in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_purpose/93/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_konversation build #71: STILL FAILING in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_konversation/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kalgebra build #90: STILL FAILING in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kalgebra/90/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kwrited build #89: FAILURE in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kwrited/89/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #230: STILL UNSTABLE in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/230/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kmime build #86: FAILURE in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kmime/86/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kpkpass build #9: FAILURE in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kpkpass/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kdb build #62: FAILURE in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kdb/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kqtquickcharts build #81: FAILURE in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kqtquickcharts/81/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_ark build #82: STILL FAILING in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_ark/82/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kdeedu-data build #81: FAILURE in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kdeedu-data/81/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kdevelop build #79: STILL FAILING in 5 min 16 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kdevelop/79/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kscd build #60: FAILURE in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kscd/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kcontacts build #78: FAILURE in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kcontacts/78/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kio-extras build #188: UNSTABLE in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kio-extras/188/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_libkexiv2 build #82: FAILURE in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_libkexiv2/82/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kpkpass build #60: FAILURE in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kpkpass/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kproperty build #82: FAILURE in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kproperty/82/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_breeze-plymouth build #92: FAILURE in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_breeze-plymouth/92/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdnssd build #74: FAILURE in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdnssd/74/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_libmediawiki build #59: FAILURE in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_libmediawiki/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_modemmanager-qt build #29: FAILURE in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_modemmanager-qt/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_libkmahjongg build #33: FAILURE in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_libkmahjongg/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdecoration build #91: FAILURE in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdecoration/91/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdeedu-data build #54: FAILURE in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdeedu-data/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_libkdcraw build #80: FAILURE in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_libkdcraw/80/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_poxml build #63: FAILURE in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_poxml/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kmime build #51: FAILURE in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kmime/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdeconnect-kde build #88: STILL FAILING in 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdeconnect-kde/88/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_labplot build #85: STILL FAILING in 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_labplot/85/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kdecoration build #93: FAILURE in 48 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kdecoration/93/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_falkon build #81: FAILURE in 48 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_falkon/81/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_libkdcraw build #82: FAILURE in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_libkdcraw/82/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_libkexiv2 build #83: FAILURE in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_libkexiv2/83/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_plasma-workspace-wallpapers build #86: FAILURE in 49 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_plasma-workspace-wallpapers/86/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kalzium build #162: STILL UNSTABLE in 49 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kalzium/162/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_plasma-browser-integration build #83: STILL UNSTABLE in 49 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_plasma-browser-integration/83/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_poxml build #83: FAILURE in 48 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_poxml/83/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_libkscreen build #86: FAILURE in 48 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_libkscreen/86/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_signon-kwallet-extension build #83: FAILURE in 48 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_signon-kwallet-extension/83/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kcontacts build #86: FAILURE in 48 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kcontacts/86/
#kubuntu-devel 2018-08-23
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kamoso build #183: STILL UNSTABLE in 53 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kamoso/183/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_polkit-kde-agent-1 build #91: FAILURE in 53 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_polkit-kde-agent-1/91/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_signon-kwallet-extension build #81: FAILURE in 53 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_signon-kwallet-extension/81/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_libksane build #82: FAILURE in 54 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_libksane/82/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kholidays build #89: FAILURE in 54 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kholidays/89/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kwayland-integration build #69: FAILURE in 54 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kwayland-integration/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_latte-dock build #77: STILL FAILING in 59 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_latte-dock/77/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdevelop build #81: STILL FAILING in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdevelop/81/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_plasma-integration build #38: STILL FAILING in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_plasma-integration/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kwin build #90: STILL FAILING in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kwin/90/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #66: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdepim-runtime/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ruqola build #262: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 9 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ruqola/262/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kwallet-pam build #53: FAILURE in 1 hr 8 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kwallet-pam/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdb build #71: FAILURE in 1 hr 8 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdb/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_plasma-workspace-wallpapers build #88: FAILURE in 1 hr 9 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_plasma-workspace-wallpapers/88/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kpeople build #70: FAILURE in 1 hr 8 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kpeople/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_libkscreen build #68: FAILURE in 56 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_libkscreen/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-browser-integration build #208: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 8 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-browser-integration/208/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_discover build #235: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 8 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_discover/235/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kactivities-stats build #69: FAILURE in 1 hr 9 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kactivities-stats/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_cantor build #182: STILL UNSTABLE in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_cantor/182/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kpty build #41: FAILURE in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kpty/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kunitconversion build #62: FAILURE in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kunitconversion/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_gcompris build #76: FAILURE in 1 hr 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_gcompris/76/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kded build #66: FAILURE in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kded/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ark build #223: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ark/223/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kjs build #77: FAILURE in 53 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kjs/77/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdeconnect-kde build #229: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdeconnect-kde/229/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_labplot build #195: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_labplot/195/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_analitza build #52: FAILURE in 55 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_analitza/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kitinerary build #98: STILL UNSTABLE in 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kitinerary/98/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_threadweaver build #67: FAILURE in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_threadweaver/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_knotifications build #26: FAILURE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_knotifications/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kirigami2 build #76: FAILURE in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kirigami2/76/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kitemmodels build #76: FAILURE in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kitemmodels/76/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kplotting build #42: FAILURE in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kplotting/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kimap2 build #48: FAILURE in 59 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kimap2/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_syntax-highlighting build #75: FAILURE in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_syntax-highlighting/75/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kcrash build #73: FAILURE in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kcrash/73/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kjobwidgets build #57: FAILURE in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kjobwidgets/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_sonnet build #80: FAILURE in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_sonnet/80/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_amarok build #171: STILL UNSTABLE in 2 hr 5 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_amarok/171/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_akonadi-contacts build #234: STILL UNSTABLE in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_akonadi-contacts/234/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kpackage build #50: FAILURE in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kpackage/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kitemviews build #76: FAILURE in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kitemviews/76/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdevelop build #175: FAILURE in 54 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdevelop/175/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kwindowsystem build #50: FAILURE in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kwindowsystem/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kconfig build #90: FAILURE in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kconfig/90/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_karchive build #47: FAILURE in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_karchive/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_ki18n build #67: FAILURE in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_ki18n/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kcoreaddons build #62: FAILURE in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kcoreaddons/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdoctools build #74: FAILURE in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdoctools/74/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kio-extras build #84: STILL FAILING in 2 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kio-extras/84/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_extra-cmake-modules build #83: FAILURE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_extra-cmake-modules/83/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kwallet build #65: FAILURE in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kwallet/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_krita build #227: STILL UNSTABLE in 3 hr 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_krita/227/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kwindowsystem build #178: STILL UNSTABLE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kwindowsystem/178/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdevelop build #335: STILL FAILING in 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdevelop/335/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdevelop build #178: STILL FAILING in 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdevelop/178/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdevelop build #176: STILL FAILING in 4 min 11 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdevelop/176/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdevelop build #82: STILL FAILING in 4 min 20 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdevelop/82/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kdevelop build #80: STILL FAILING in 4 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kdevelop/80/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdevelop build #83: STILL FAILING in 3 min 7 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdevelop/83/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdevelop build #177: STILL FAILING in 4 min 7 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdevelop/177/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kdevelop build #81: STILL FAILING in 3 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kdevelop/81/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdevelop build #230: FAILURE in 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdevelop/230/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdevelop build #231: STILL FAILING in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdevelop/231/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2431: SUCCESS in 1 min 5 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2431/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2431: SUCCESS in 1 min 21 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2431/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2431: SUCCESS in 4 min 25 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2431/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdev-python build #124: STILL FAILING in 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdev-python/124/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdev-python build #221: STILL FAILING in 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdev-python/221/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdev-python build #222: STILL FAILING in 31 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdev-python/222/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdev-python build #125: STILL FAILING in 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdev-python/125/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdevelop build #179: STILL FAILING in 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdevelop/179/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdev-php build #178: STILL FAILING in 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdev-php/178/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdev-php build #52: STILL FAILING in 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdev-php/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kdev-python build #72: STILL FAILING in 5 min 28 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kdev-python/72/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdev-python build #76: STILL FAILING in 6 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdev-python/76/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdev-python build #141: STILL FAILING in 7 min 58 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdev-python/141/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdev-php build #37: STILL FAILING in 3 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdev-php/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdev-python build #181: STILL FAILING in 9 min 3 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdev-python/181/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kdev-php build #84: STILL FAILING in 5 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kdev-php/84/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdev-php build #158: STILL FAILING in 5 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdev-php/158/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kdevelop build #82: STILL FAILING in 4 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kdevelop/82/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdev-php build #75: STILL FAILING in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdev-php/75/
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdevelop build #178: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdevelop/178/
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> good morning everyone
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> @acheronuk, it's ok it was a temporary hack anyway, if the acc test still fails in later versions we could figure out something else
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @Santa, fair enough. apps 18.12 is a fair way off, anyway
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> regarding apps, this last couple of weeks I have been fixing my hardware issues (including that faulty RAM module in the server which I replaced), so we have now test rebuilds of apps with failing autopkgtests here: http://gpul.grupos.udc.es/build-status/buildstatus_ubuntu-exp/ubuntu-exp_status_applications.html
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @Santa, well. I had to just go ahead and upload them to beat feature freeze. reminds me, not pushed that to git yet!
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> so we can fix as we go
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> ok, regarding the Qt mess, we all know who is in charge of that, so well, I hope you all know what to vote in council elections or possible future Kubuntu Developer applications if he refuses to work with us to improve the situation ;)
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> 🤐
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> at least Qt is through now. I was getting a tad demotivated by all the world being stuck in proposed!
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> that's great, btw they are several flaws in the way is being managed, so let's hope we can work toghether in the future to improve it, if not, rain of "-1" votes and haters gonna hate 😅
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Starting build #181 for job mgmt_pause_integration (previous build: ABORTED)
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> oh, and frameworks 5.49 uploaded. the autotest runners are not my biggest fan at the moment 😆
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> there's only a regression in kio, latest test rebuilds: http://gpul.grupos.udc.es/build-status/buildstatus_ubuntu-exp/ubuntu-exp_status_frameworks.html
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> plasma was completely clean if I'm not mistaken but I bet you already know that
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> from release yesterday: …  [14:53] <do ko> tsimonq2: what happened to the proposal not to rebuild kde packages for the autopkg tests?
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @Santa, yep :)
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> I didn't have time to finish that yet, due to the work we had to do with debian merges
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> there's some partial work though
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> it's just the standard grumble when FW triggers 1,000+ test runs, so shrug
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_pause_integration build #181: ABORTED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_pause_integration/181/
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> that's another importnt thing to improve indeed
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> * important
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdev-python build #182: STILL FAILING in 5 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdev-python/182/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdevelop build #179: STILL FAILING in 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdevelop/179/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kdevelop build #597: FAILURE in 7.1 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kdevelop/597/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdevelop build #180: STILL FAILING in 1 min 16 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdevelop/180/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kdevelop build #598: FIXED in 20 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kdevelop/598/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdevelop build #336: STILL FAILING in 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdevelop/336/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kdevelop build #83: STILL FAILING in 6 min 8 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kdevelop/83/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdevelop build #84: STILL FAILING in 4 min 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdevelop/84/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kxmlgui build #51: FAILURE in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kxmlgui/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdevelop build #232: FIXED in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdevelop/232/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdevelop build #180: FIXED in 54 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdevelop/180/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdev-python build #183: STILL FAILING in 5 min 58 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdev-python/183/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdev-php build #76: STILL FAILING in 8 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdev-php/76/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2432: SUCCESS in 57 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2432/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2432: SUCCESS in 1 min 20 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2432/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2432: SUCCESS in 4 min 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2432/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdev-python build #126: STILL FAILING in 1 min 14 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdev-python/126/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdev-python build #184: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdev-python/184/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kdev-python build #73: STILL FAILING in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kdev-python/73/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_tooling build #210: STILL FAILING in 6 min 14 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling/210/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Rik Mills: lintian hates our versioning. tough.
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Failed tests:
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- PangeaDPutTest.test_run: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling/210/testReport/junit/junit/(root)/PangeaDPutTest/test_run
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- KCIBuilderTest.test_puts_log: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling/210/testReport/junit/junit/(root)/KCIBuilderTest/test_puts_log
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @tsimonq2 https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/casper/+bug/1761644
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1761644 in casper (Ubuntu) "Delete the password for the live session on all flavors" [High,Fix released]
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @tsimonq2 So kubuntu live session password should be blank?
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @tsimonq2 if that is the case, there is a bug as sddm won't let me log in with a blank password
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Hmm, I'll look into it when I get home.
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> I have lunch with sarnold and sbeattie then I go home.
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @tsimonq2, Thanks
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_tooling_deploy » master build #128: SUCCESS in 28 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling_deploy/label=master/128/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_tooling_deploy » linode-01 build #128: SUCCESS in 2 min 0 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling_deploy/label=linode-01/128/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_tooling_deploy » swy-01 build #128: SUCCESS in 3 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling_deploy/label=swy-01/128/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2433: SUCCESS in 57 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2433/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2433: SUCCESS in 1 min 21 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2433/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2433: SUCCESS in 4 min 23 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2433/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdev-php build #77: STILL FAILING in 8 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdev-php/77/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_merger build #1171: SUCCESS in 3 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_merger/1171/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdev-php build #179: STILL FAILING in 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdev-php/179/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_cantor build #169: STILL FAILING in 1 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_cantor/169/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_cantor build #67: STILL FAILING in 1 min 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_cantor/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdev-php build #53: STILL FAILING in 4 min 4 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdev-php/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdev-php build #159: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdev-php/159/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdev-php build #38: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdev-php/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kdev-php build #85: STILL FAILING in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kdev-php/85/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_cantor build #73: FAILURE in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_cantor/73/
#kubuntu-devel 2018-08-24
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_plasma-browser-integration build #83: NOW UNSTABLE in 56 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_plasma-browser-integration/83/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_plasma-browser-integration build #84: STILL UNSTABLE in 56 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_plasma-browser-integration/84/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #231: STILL UNSTABLE in 56 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/231/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_latte-dock build #52: FIXED in 56 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_latte-dock/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_plasma-integration build #42: FIXED in 57 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_plasma-integration/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_latte-dock build #78: FIXED in 1 hr 3 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_latte-dock/78/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_distro-release-notifier build #67: FIXED in 1 hr 4 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_distro-release-notifier/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_k3b build #56: NOW UNSTABLE in 1 hr 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_k3b/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kdevelop build #84: FIXED in 1 hr 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kdevelop/84/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kalzium build #163: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kalzium/163/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_plasma-workspace build #84: FIXED in 1 hr 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_plasma-workspace/84/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_gwenview build #76: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_gwenview/76/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_plasma-workspace build #82: FIXED in 1 hr 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_plasma-workspace/82/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-browser-integration build #209: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-browser-integration/209/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kamoso build #184: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kamoso/184/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ruqola build #263: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ruqola/263/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_discover build #236: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_discover/236/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ark build #224: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ark/224/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_zanshin build #41: FIXED in 1 hr 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_zanshin/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kio-extras build #85: NOW UNSTABLE in 1 hr 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kio-extras/85/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdeconnect-kde build #230: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdeconnect-kde/230/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_plasma-browser-integration build #94: NOW UNSTABLE in 1 hr 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_plasma-browser-integration/94/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_ark build #83: NOW UNSTABLE in 1 hr 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_ark/83/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_libksane build #83: FIXED in 1 hr 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_libksane/83/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kio-extras build #189: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kio-extras/189/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kscreen build #66: FIXED in 1 hr 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kscreen/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_plasma-desktop build #105: STILL FAILING in 6 min 1 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_plasma-desktop/105/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_cantor build #183: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 5 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_cantor/183/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_amarok build #172: STILL UNSTABLE in 2 hr 5 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_amarok/172/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kitinerary build #99: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 2 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kitinerary/99/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_k3b build #87: NOW UNSTABLE in 2 hr 6 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_k3b/87/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdepim-addons build #70: FAILURE in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdepim-addons/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_krita build #91: NOW UNSTABLE in 2 hr 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_krita/91/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_k3b build #110: STILL UNSTABLE in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_k3b/110/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_plasma-desktop build #88: FIXED in 53 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_plasma-desktop/88/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdevelop build #85: FIXED in 56 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdevelop/85/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_baloo build #122: STILL UNSTABLE in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_baloo/122/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kirigami2 build #77: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kirigami2/77/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_syntax-highlighting build #76: NOW UNSTABLE in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_syntax-highlighting/76/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_baloo build #57: STILL UNSTABLE in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_baloo/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_calligra build #178: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_calligra/178/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdepim-addons build #246: STILL UNSTABLE in 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdepim-addons/246/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_krita build #228: STILL UNSTABLE in 3 hr 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_krita/228/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_ktexteditor build #81: FIXED in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_ktexteditor/81/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kwindowsystem build #179: STILL UNSTABLE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kwindowsystem/179/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_syntax-highlighting build #175: UNSTABLE in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_syntax-highlighting/175/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_krita build #308: STILL FAILING in 1 min 23 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_krita/308/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_krita build #179: STILL FAILING in 1 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_krita/179/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kstars build #675: STILL FAILING in 1 min 4 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kstars/675/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kstars build #230: FAILURE in 8 min 9 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kstars/230/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_phonon build #347: FAILURE in 6.4 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_phonon/347/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_phonon build #348: FIXED in 11 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_phonon/348/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_smb4k build #318: FAILURE in 7.1 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_smb4k/318/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_smb4k build #319: FIXED in 10 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_smb4k/319/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_akonadi-contacts build #235: STILL UNSTABLE in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_akonadi-contacts/235/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_smb4k build #79: FIXED in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_smb4k/79/
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> @tsimonq2, have a chance? looks like passwordless login is just not good with sddm: https://github.com/sddm/sddm/issues/751
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> @acheronuk, I should be sleeping right now... I'll look later. :P
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kstars build #88: FIXED in 51 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kstars/88/
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> @tsimonq2 https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/sddm/+bug/1788797
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1788797 in sddm (Ubuntu Cosmic) "Regression: Live session login via sddm (emtpy password) fails" [Undecided,New]
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> @tsimonq2, ok
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_krita build #92: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_krita/92/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kpimtextedit build #438: STILL FAILING in 3 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kpimtextedit/438/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kpimtextedit build #114: STILL FAILING in 6 min 25 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kpimtextedit/114/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_krita build #229: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_krita/229/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kpimtextedit build #60: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kpimtextedit/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_phonon build #141: UNSTABLE in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_phonon/141/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_krita build #75: FIXED in 2 hr 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_krita/75/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_phonon build #22: UNSTABLE in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_phonon/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2434: SUCCESS in 1 min 12 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2434/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2434: SUCCESS in 1 min 21 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2434/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2434: SUCCESS in 4 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2434/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kcalutils build #375: STILL FAILING in 2 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kcalutils/375/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kcalutils build #157: STILL FAILING in 4 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kcalutils/157/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kcalutils build #376: STILL FAILING in 3 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kcalutils/376/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kcalutils build #158: STILL FAILING in 3 min 31 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kcalutils/158/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kcalutils build #29: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kcalutils/29/
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kstars build #231: FIXED in 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kstars/231/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kpimtextedit build #115: STILL FAILING in 3 min 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kpimtextedit/115/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kpimtextedit build #439: STILL FAILING in 3 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kpimtextedit/439/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2435: SUCCESS in 56 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2435/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2435: SUCCESS in 1 min 19 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2435/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2435: SUCCESS in 4 min 20 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2435/
<mparillo_> For https://bugs.launchpad.net/kubuntu-website/+bug/1788693 the wiki target loads faster with ubuntu.com styling than the kubuntu.org styling. And the kubuntu.org styling seems gone from the ubuntu wiki. If it is gone permanently gone, I propose changing the target url from kubuntu.org to ubuntu.com. Note that the wiki page itself could do with an update.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1788693 in Kubuntu Website "Failed to load resource (404) on "https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/GettingInvolved/Development"" [Undecided,New]
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> @acheronuk, ack
<valorie> mparillo_: yes, our old theming is old, and I usually just use ubuntu.com altho I hate the .
<valorie> ".com" part
<valorie> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kubuntu/GettingInvolved/Development looks old and is dated, for sure
<mparillo_> Does the old theming (https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/GettingInvolved/Development) even work at all for you?
<krytarik> mparillo_: Doesn't appear so to me, no.
<mparillo_> Then step one is to use the ubuntu theming.
<mparillo_> Fix Released: https://bugs.launchpad.net/kubuntu-website/+bug/1788693
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1788693 in Kubuntu Website "Failed to load resource (404) on "https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/GettingInvolved/Development"" [High,Fix released]
<mparillo_> https://kubuntu.org/contribute-to-kubuntu/ now points to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kubuntu/GettingInvolved/Development
<krytarik> https://wiki.kubuntu.org/moin_static198/kubuntu-light/css/common.css - et al seem to be gone indeed.
<krytarik> But it's here at least: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/moin_static198/kubuntu-light/css/common.css - so the domain just doesn't appear to forward properly.
<krytarik> https://wiki.kubuntu.org/moin_static198/common/js/common.js - is affected by this too btw, which isn't Kubuntu-specific at all.
<mparillo_> Thanks for checking. I greatly preferred the kubuntu blue wiki theming over the ubuntu orange, but at least there is some theming now on the page targeted from the launchpad bug.
<valorie> thanks for following up, mparillo_
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kio build #609: STILL FAILING in 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kio/609/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kio build #67: STILL FAILING in 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kio/67/
<IrcsomeBot1> <Santa> @acheronuk ping
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kio build #216: FAILURE in 1 min 6 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kio/216/
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> @Santa, pong. I see a kio test fix commit :)
<IrcsomeBot1> <Santa> that's the good news
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> uh oh
<IrcsomeBot1> <Santa> the bad, frightening news is that the acc test started failing, and it seems that's not linked to the fix but to last libc upload ~ 12 hours ago
<IrcsomeBot1> <Santa> so just to be cautious I'm going to do a fw test rebuild to see if it's just kio or also affects everything else
<IrcsomeBot1> <Santa> this is the error: https://paste.kde.org/p6n80e9re/xpwm3x
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> @Santa, ok. thanks for that. let me know if that ois the case, as when test queue reduce I'm going to want to do more retries against all-proposed
<IrcsomeBot1> <Santa> allright, I'll do the rebuild so we will have the complete results for fw amd64 tomorrow
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> @Santa, thank you
#kubuntu-devel 2018-08-25
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_calligra build #528: FAILURE in 5.1 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_calligra/528/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_calligra build #83: STILL FAILING in 2 min 20 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_calligra/83/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_calligra build #261: STILL FAILING in 2 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_calligra/261/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_calligra build #529: STILL FAILING in 5.5 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_calligra/529/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-sdk build #508: STILL FAILING in 25 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-sdk/508/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_plasma-sdk build #116: STILL FAILING in 29 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_plasma-sdk/116/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_calligra build #179: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 7 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_calligra/179/
<blaze> should I create a packaging request for https://phabricator.kde.org/source/clazy/ ?
<blaze> It's problematic to build in the ppa though
<blaze> needs a lot of free memory
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_calligra build #71: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_calligra/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2436: SUCCESS in 56 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2436/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2436: SUCCESS in 1 min 20 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2436/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2436: SUCCESS in 4 min 23 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2436/
<acheronuk> blaze: there is a ITP bug in debian and some packaging from sgclark in salsa
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_discover build #385: STILL FAILING in 4 min 24 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_discover/385/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_discover build #176: STILL FAILING in 4 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_discover/176/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_discover build #386: STILL FAILING in 3 min 10 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_discover/386/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_discover build #177: STILL FAILING in 3 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_discover/177/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_discover build #387: STILL FAILING in 4 min 13 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_discover/387/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_discover build #237: STILL UNSTABLE in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_discover/237/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_discover build #97: NOW UNSTABLE in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_discover/97/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_discover build #98: STILL UNSTABLE in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_discover/98/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_discover build #238: STILL UNSTABLE in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_discover/238/
<BluesKaj> As per the release schedule, Cosmic is now in Feature Freeze.
<IrcsomeBot1> <Santa> @acheronuk slightly good news: I got only a few acc tests failing after the rebuild: http://gpul.grupos.udc.es/build-status/buildstatus_ubuntu-exp/ubuntu-exp_status_frameworks.html
<IrcsomeBot1> <Santa> I think I will have some time this afternoon to test the new failures and at least get the actual error messages (I pasted here kio's error yesterday)
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> I see. Thanks :)
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_messagelib build #494: STILL FAILING in 3 min 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_messagelib/494/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_messagelib build #34: STILL FAILING in 4 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_messagelib/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_messagelib build #249: STILL FAILING in 5 min 58 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_messagelib/249/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_messagelib build #55: STILL FAILING in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_messagelib/55/
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> @Santa, kio uploaded. nearly forgot!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2437: SUCCESS in 58 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2437/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2437: SUCCESS in 1 min 20 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2437/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2437: SUCCESS in 4 min 19 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2437/
<IrcsomeBot1> <Santa> the acc is going to fail I presume, but thanks!
<IrcsomeBot1> <Santa> regarding the other acc failures I have just tested kparts locally
<IrcsomeBot1> <Santa> pretty much the same issue than KIO, let me pastebin...
<IrcsomeBot1> <Santa> https://paste.kde.org/psyzuaqbv/cidnjo
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> @Santa, oh. drat
<IrcsomeBot1> <Santa> btw do you know if the systemd problem with autopkgtests images was solved
<IrcsomeBot1> <Santa> because we had to put it on hold to avoid it breaking the network iirc do you remember?
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> I don't know for certain, but as I've not heard a thing I would guess it has
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> @Santa, whre is dump1.h from?
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> generated by acc?
<IrcsomeBot1> <Santa> I think that's something that abi-compliance-checker generates automatically
<IrcsomeBot1> <Santa> yep
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> This sounds like a acc bug/issue
<IrcsomeBot1> <Santa> yes
<IrcsomeBot1> <Santa> but I would like to see what happens if we rebuild qtbase against -proposed and then these packages against that
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> @tsimonq2 ^^^^
<IrcsomeBot1> <Santa> let's test that before doing it for real
<IrcsomeBot1> <Santa> the reason why I'm doing that conjecture is the following: we have these options in the acc tests:
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> @Santa, your setup will do that?
<IrcsomeBot1> <Santa> I will try to test that, yes
<IrcsomeBot1> <Santa> KIO -> -I/usr/lib/@@DEB_HOST_MULTIARCH@@/qt5/mkspecs/linux-lsb-g++
<IrcsomeBot1> <Santa> KHMTL -> -I/usr/lib/@@DEB_HOST_MULTIARCH@@/qt5/mkspecs/common/posix/
<IrcsomeBot1> <Santa> KPARTS -> -I/usr/lib/@@DEB_HOST_MULTIARCH@@/qt5/mkspecs/common/posix
<IrcsomeBot1> <Santa> and these ↑ are the three which are failing now. also note that I can't confirm yet what package triggered that, but my guess was libc
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> right. have to take your word there, as not sure what on earth that is doing :P
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kmail build #61: STILL FAILING in 3 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kmail/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmail build #400: STILL FAILING in 4 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmail/400/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kmail build #142: STILL FAILING in 4 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kmail/142/
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> @Santa, Why do you want to no-change rebuild qtbase when a dependency of qtbase has not changed?
<IrcsomeBot1> <Santa> @tsimonq2, I don't want to do anything in the archive yet until we have better evidence of what's going on
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> @Santa, OK.
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> @tsimonq2 sorry. I missunderstood
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> @acheronuk, Ack, no problem.
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_mailcommon build #321: STILL FAILING in 2 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_mailcommon/321/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_mailcommon build #121: STILL FAILING in 3 min 31 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_mailcommon/121/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_mailcommon build #33: STILL FAILING in 3 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_mailcommon/33/
<IrcsomeBot1> <Santa> ok, khtml fails with the same error, "no statx for you"
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_mailcommon build #64: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_mailcommon/64/
<IrcsomeBot1> <Santa> khtml acc test passes without -proposed
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> may have to try without proposed, but just new glibc from there
<IrcsomeBot1> <Santa> aaaand...
<IrcsomeBot1> <Santa> qtbase fails to build against -proposed, "no statx for you"
<IrcsomeBot1> <Santa> let me pastebin the error...
<IrcsomeBot1> <Santa> https://paste.kde.org/pdkafqi3c/yp9w9k
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> @Santa, http://code.qt.io/cgit/qt/qtbase.git/commit/src/corelib/io?h=5.11.2&id=25feee4e061b99edab79503d81f5bd045c6c8e3d
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> @acheronuk, Does it need cherry-picking?
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> maybe
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> ugh
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> It seems it does.
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> @Santa would that fix the acc for things built against it you think?
<IrcsomeBot1> <Santa> maybe
<IrcsomeBot1> <Santa> in any case one thing is true: qtbase fails to build and must be fixed before anything else. also, we have a new libc which is what is triggering the issue https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/glibc
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> @tsimonq2 full commit http://code.qt.io/cgit/qt/qtbase.git/commit/?h=5.11.2&id=25feee4e061b99edab79503d81f5bd045c6c8e3d
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> ack
<IrcsomeBot1> <Santa> khtml still fails with the same error, but at least we already fixed a problem
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> glibc also breaks the kopete jabber protocol plugin build. may have to disable that for now
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kopete build #62: STILL FAILING in 4 min 59 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kopete/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kopete build #273: STILL FAILING in 4 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kopete/273/
#kubuntu-devel 2018-08-26
<AvilanceStudios> Hey guys, nice to meet you all :)
<wxl> AvilanceStudios came from #ubuntu-bugs and says they "come across like 3 bugs a day"
<wxl> so have you been filing bugs AvilanceStudios ?
<AvilanceStudios> I just started today wxl
<wxl> AvilanceStudios: well, read all the info on how to write a good bug report. it's a lot but it matters!
<AvilanceStudios> Can you please link me? I'm great with documentation
<AvilanceStudios> Also, I need to figure out how to create bug reports etc...
<wxl> `ubuntu-bug some-package`
<wxl> longer documentation https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs
<wxl> important reading https://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/bugs.html
<wxl> my 2¢: always make sure to include the versions you're using and include steps on how to repeat the bug
<AvilanceStudios> This is awesome!
<AvilanceStudios> SO my job is basically to find and report bugs correct?
<AvilanceStudios> I just follow the guidlines it looks like and I should be good
<wxl> yep. then the next step is to figure out how to fix them :)
<wxl> or if that's too much, go through old bugs and try to confirm them or not
<AvilanceStudios> Eventually, I want to join that team. For now, I am still learning python and linux in general so I have to start somewhere haha
<wxl> you'd find it hard to believe how easy it is to fix some bugs
<AvilanceStudios> So then what is the LaunchPad team for? How do I use it?
<wxl> the bugsquad is for bugs in general
<AvilanceStudios> So bugs I report will show up in there or?
<wxl> not necessarily, no
<AvilanceStudios> So then where do the bugs in LaunchPad come from?
<wxl> from people filing them
<AvilanceStudios> So then would I file bugs in LaunchPad? Lol sorry for so many questions I'm new to this.
<wxl> if you join the team, it implies that you are interested in helping with bugs
<AvilanceStudios> Ohhh haha ok well that makes sense
<wxl> by running `ubuntu-bug some-package` (where some-package is the name of some package), it will ultimately lead you to launchpad to file a bug, but it will pull in a bunch of information for you
<AvilanceStudios> Now why won't a bug I filed necessarily show up in LaunchPad?
<wxl> it will, but not necessarily within the team
<AvilanceStudios> Oh right, because it might be for example evince and that is a different team I suppose
<wxl> well, you'd have to file a bug against the team :)
<wxl> https://bugs.launchpad.net/~bugsquad
<AvilanceStudios> "There are currently no open bugs." not sure if this is a good or bad thing lol
<wxl> well a bug against evince is not a bug against the bugsquad team
<wxl> just like a bug against envince is not a bug against firefox
<AvilanceStudios> Which is why you were saying we may not necessarily see it
<wxl> not THERE
<AvilanceStudios> Right, I get it now
<AvilanceStudios> That's all I really wanted to know, I have to brush up on this documentation you provided me for actually sorting/creating bug reports
<wxl> so go read, figure out a bug to file, file it, and come back for review
<AvilanceStudios> Perfect, and you will tell me how I did haha
<AvilanceStudios> I'll start with a bug bothering me in Korganizer
<wxl> yup
<wxl> #ubuntu-bugs can help out with that, too, but since we're the kubuntu folks this might be a better place to start for kubuntu stuff
<AvilanceStudios> ;) Thank you for all your help, so I guess I'll leave Konversation open in the background from now on. And yep, I agree
<AvilanceStudios> And in your opinion, if I were to be learning programing languages for Linux, and besides Python, is there something else I should be drawing a focus on?
<wxl> well, the kernel is mostly C
<wxl> most K stuff is C++
<AvilanceStudios> Hmm, then I will look into C++/C. I am a college student and I have 3 ThinkPad devices I use with Kubuntu, two of which are tablets.
<AvilanceStudios> So I actually take notes/study off of these computers for electrical engineering and I am really wanting to also contribute to the OS itself haha
<valorie> nice to meet you, AvilanceStudios
<AvilanceStudios> Nice to meet you too!
 * valorie has filed quite a few of those LP bugs
<valorie> as we test the ISOs in the coming weeks, we'll be filing more
<AvilanceStudios> It's so cool to meet you guys haha, I litteraly depend on Kubuntu 
<valorie> me too, AvilanceStudios
<wxl> ditto
<valorie> wxl: not lubuntu?
<wxl> i depend on both, depending on where i'm at
<valorie> oh cool
<AvilanceStudios> I just like Kubuntu because it uses KDE!
<wxl> there's a reason i've got a finger in both pots :)
<AvilanceStudios> Isn't Lubuntu xfce?
<wxl> nope, lxde and soon lxqt
<AvilanceStudios> ah welp, I got some letters right lol
<valorie> it's Xubuntu that uses xfce
<AvilanceStudios> Ah, that's right
<AvilanceStudios> Is there an apparel store for KDE? Like shirts etc
<valorie> there are, lemme find one
<valorie> https://www.kde.org/stuff/metastore.php
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2438: SUCCESS in 1 min 3 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2438/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2438: SUCCESS in 1 min 23 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2438/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2438: SUCCESS in 4 min 29 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2438/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_pimcommon build #129: STILL FAILING in 2 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_pimcommon/129/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_pimcommon build #54: STILL FAILING in 3 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_pimcommon/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_pimcommon build #294: STILL FAILING in 4 min 5 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_pimcommon/294/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_pimcommon build #36: STILL FAILING in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_pimcommon/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_libksieve build #124: STILL FAILING in 3 min 32 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_libksieve/124/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libksieve build #331: STILL FAILING in 3 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libksieve/331/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_libksieve build #65: STILL FAILING in 3 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_libksieve/65/
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_messagelib build #250: STILL FAILING in 3 min 57 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_messagelib/250/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_messagelib build #35: STILL FAILING in 4 min 21 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_messagelib/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_messagelib build #495: STILL FAILING in 4 min 57 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_messagelib/495/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_messagelib build #56: STILL FAILING in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_messagelib/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_messagelib build #152: FAILURE in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_messagelib/152/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_messagelib build #262: FAILURE in 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_messagelib/262/
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> wow, fw 5.49 landed in cosmic.  Nice job! I was concerned the feature freeze dead would get in the way.
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2439: SUCCESS in 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2439/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2439: SUCCESS in 1 min 18 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2439/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2439: SUCCESS in 4 min 18 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2439/
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @DarinMiller, It was uploaded before the freeze, which makes it ok :)
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> Has anyone else tried putting cosmic to sleep and experienced a partially functional mouse on resume?  I am not sure if its a libinput issue or something to do with kwallet.  It only  happens occasionally and after entering my kwallet password, the mouse pointer moves but DE does not respond to mouse clicks.
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> If i drop to a terminal (ctr-alt-f2), login and switch back to GUI (ctrl-alt-f1), the mouse functions correctly.
<acheronuk> mamarley: ^^ ?
<mamarley> Huh?  What'd I do?
<mamarley> Oh, test the sleep thing?  I haven't put any of my computers to sleep in a while, but I will test that when I get a chance.
<mamarley> Right now I am in the middle of something else.
<acheronuk> mamarley: yeah, as you seem to run multiple cosmic machines. no probs
<mamarley> Yep, I have at least 7 of them under my care at the moment. :)
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_calligra build #530: STILL FAILING in 1 min 14 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_calligra/530/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_merger build #1172: UNSTABLE in 3 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_merger/1172/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_progenitor build #1150: UNSTABLE in 3 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_progenitor/1150/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_khtml build #497: STILL FAILING in 5 min 4 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_khtml/497/
<santa_> acheronuk: if you are still awake I can explain the acc fixes, if not see you tomorrow
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kparts build #424: STILL FAILING in 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kparts/424/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kparts build #425: STILL FAILING in 26 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kparts/425/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kio build #610: STILL FAILING in 1 min 2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kio/610/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kmag build #76: STILL FAILING in 9 min 20 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kmag/76/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kmailtransport build #50: STILL FAILING in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kmailtransport/50/
<acheronuk> santa_: just about awake
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_plasma-browser-integration build #85: STILL UNSTABLE in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_plasma-browser-integration/85/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #232: STILL UNSTABLE in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/232/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_spectacle build #69: FIXED in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_spectacle/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kalgebra build #91: FIXED in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kalgebra/91/
<santa_> acheronuk: ugh, let's discuss it tomorrow, it's already too late here in any case the fixes are already in git
<acheronuk> santa_: ok. you want me to wait to upload? not going to do it right now, but could in the morning?
<acheronuk> baloo-widgets5 may be the same thing as well
<santa_> acheronuk: feel free to upload, yes
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kalzium build #164: STILL UNSTABLE in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kalzium/164/
<acheronuk> hmmm. maybe I will now.. thanks
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_akonadi build #84: STILL FAILING in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_akonadi/84/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kio-extras build #86: STILL UNSTABLE in 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kio-extras/86/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kio-extras build #190: STILL UNSTABLE in 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kio-extras/190/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_falkon build #82: FIXED in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_falkon/82/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_discover build #239: STILL UNSTABLE in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_discover/239/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-browser-integration build #210: STILL UNSTABLE in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-browser-integration/210/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdeconnect-kde build #231: STILL UNSTABLE in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdeconnect-kde/231/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kgpg build #23: FIXED in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kgpg/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_baloo build #58: STILL UNSTABLE in 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_baloo/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_ark build #84: STILL UNSTABLE in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_ark/84/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_gcompris build #77: FIXED in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_gcompris/77/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_syntax-highlighting build #77: STILL UNSTABLE in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_syntax-highlighting/77/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ark build #225: STILL UNSTABLE in 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ark/225/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_baloo build #123: STILL UNSTABLE in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_baloo/123/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_labplot build #196: STILL UNSTABLE in 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_labplot/196/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_discover build #99: STILL UNSTABLE in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_discover/99/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_cantor build #68: STILL FAILING in 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_cantor/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_elisa build #211: FAILURE in 7 min 18 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_elisa/211/
#kubuntu-devel 2019-08-19
<crydotsnake-M> Various links ?. On the Kubuntu Website ?.
<RikMills> yeah, probably. some are out of date or need updating.
<crydotsnake-M> Okay. I will Take a look Later ! :)
<RikMills> ironically, I think the contribute section and where its links lead are probably what need most looking at!
<RikMills> some of that are broken or leads to out of date info IIRC
<crydotsnake-M> Okay ! :). 
<crydotsnake-M> The Contribute to Kubuntu section looks okay, i cant find Broken or outdated links
<RikMills> oh. ok. thanks. maybe somone did some fixes
<RikMills> probably stuff is out of date more levels on. things on the wiki(s) etc are pretty old
<RikMills> with a small team, updating things like that get pushed to the back of the queue too much :/
<crydotsnake-M> https://kubuntu.org/support/ But here, the Community Help section. The Kubuntu web forums link is https://www.kubuntuforums.net/forum.php I'm not sure if thats outdated.
<crydotsnake-M> I would like to help with that! :))
<RikMills> The link is up to date. The forums are not run by us. We know the people who do run it though. One was a former Kubuntu Council member
<RikMills> They are using a quite old vBulletin though!
<crydotsnake-M> Ahh okay :). So i cant find any broken links on the Kubuntu Site. All looks Perfect :
<crydotsnake-M> :D
<RikMills> wow. minor miracle
<crydotsnake-M> But i dont understand, why can i register an account on the Kubuntu Website?
<RikMills> maybe that is left over from people being able to register to leave comments on posts. I'll try to find out
<RikMills> log in to make changes is locked down to authentication though LP team membership though
<crydotsnake-M> Okay. Oh and in the Footer the Kubuntu Artwork section redirect to https://share.kde.org/index.php/s/SIWf0sCpDIpQt1K, is that outdated ? because it looks empty.
<crydotsnake-M> Nvm!. Everything is okay
<RikMills> yeah, it goes to the KDE nextcloud shared folder here
<crydotsnake-M> So i Cant find any broken links.
<RikMills> Ok. I guess it comes down to the "are the links helpful, outdated etc" part
<RikMills> that is also where a new person's perspective can help
<crydotsnake-M> For me it looks fine.
<RikMills> good. useful to know!
<crydotsnake-M> https://wiki.kubuntu.org/BugSquad But this site looks Broken.
<crydotsnake-M> No CSS
<crydotsnake-M> https://wiki.kubuntu.org/BugSquad/GettingInvolved And here is a Internal Server Error
<crydotsnake-M> Lol. Now it works.
<RikMills> wiki.kubuntu.org is wiki.ubuntu.com 
<RikMills> which can be slightly 'flaky'
<crydotsnake-M> Okay. So its the wrong url i think?
<RikMills> the wiki.kubuntu.org address was just one that applied a kubuntu styling
<crydotsnake-M> Okay
<RikMills> I don't think that styling is going to get resurrected now with the latest ubuntu wiki
<RikMills> so we should perhaps accept we use the links to the normal ubuntu wiki
<RikMills> put up with the orange!
<RikMills> at least for now anyway
<crydotsnake-M> Yes. That would Look Better as a broken Site whitout Styling :D. 
<RikMills> I agree
<crydotsnake-M> 😄
<crydotsnake-M> The Screenshots in the Kubuntu Features Page are also okay ?. Or need the Screenshots to be changed ?.
<RikMills> there are all (except cantata), reasonably old versions of the apps in question. so newer fresher ones would be nice
<RikMills> s/there/they
<crydotsnake-M> I can Take new Screenshots :). What about the App Icons ?
<RikMills> oh, and dragonplayer is not our default now, so that shoild be VLC I guess
<RikMills> icons look wuite old as well. not crucial, but again would be nice to update :)
<crydotsnake-M> Where can i get the App icons? 
<RikMills> what Kubuntu are you running?
<crydotsnake-M> 18.04 LTS
<RikMills> ok, so some installed on your system may not be the latest upstream released kde versions perhaps
<RikMills> the latest released breeze icon set is here: https://download.kde.org/stable/frameworks/5.61/breeze-icons-5.61.0.tar.xz
<crydotsnake-M> Okay. I think i have to use the icons in the icons folder right?.
<crydotsnake-M> and not in the icons-dark folder
<RikMills> yeah, I think so
<RikMills> icons/apps/
<crydotsnake-M> Okay :)
<RikMills> I 'think' you will find icons and svgs for most somewhere in there
<crydotsnake-M> Okay. And where can i post the new screenshots?.
<RikMills> clicking the icons used to take to to the section, but a wordpress update broke that
<crydotsnake-M> Yea, i was already wondering why this doesent work..
<RikMills> wherever you would normally share images. I use imgur mostly, but doesn't really matter
<crydotsnake-M> Okay.
<crydotsnake-M> I will send them here if thats okay.
<RikMills> there was an inline script in that page, but a new wordpress version now inserts <br /> at the end of the script lines, so breaks it
<RikMills> seems to way to not make it do that!
<RikMills> *no way
<crydotsnake-M> Hmm :/
<RikMills> can probably get the same functionality by re-doing the page in another way
<RikMills> but that very old inline script idea is now a no-no
<crydotsnake-M> 😕
 * crydotsnake-M uploaded an image: Firefox.png (471KB) < https://kde.modular.im/_matrix/media/v1/download/kde.org/yMdikUipjUItWCnQNXtLBeGW >
<crydotsnake-M> This would be the new Firefox Screenshot. Is that okay? 😕
<RikMills> can't have drop shadow or border
 * crydotsnake-M uploaded an image: Firefox.png (455KB) < https://kde.modular.im/_matrix/media/v1/download/kde.org/BRAOMgAPJIYOnKlKnjdanfvd >
<crydotsnake-M> Like that
<crydotsnake-M> ?
<RikMills> also, for preference, I would like the screenshot to come from a fairly stock 19.10 install (for a bit more future proofing)
<crydotsnake-M> Okay. Then i will take the screenshots when 19.10 is out.
<RikMills> cyphermox: oh, the window decoration is ok to have. by border I meant the drop shadow or plain border
<RikMills> cyphermox: I also meant 19.04 not 19.10
<RikMills> I did the cantata one in a VM
<crydotsnake-M> Ahh okay. Drop Shadow ? Plain Border ?. I use spectacle for The Screenshots. 
<RikMills> spectacle is annoying like that. gimp or other editors can usually take a screenshot as well
<RikMills> that spectacle adds that drop shadow with no way to stop it is a much complained about thing
<crydotsnake-M> What are you using for a Screenshot Tool. 
<RikMills> for preference I use shutter on bionic
<RikMills> sadly that is dead upstream, so got removed from ubuntu after bionic
<RikMills> some people like flameshot
<RikMills> as said, even gimp will do the job
<crydotsnake-M> I never know that i can Take Screenshots with GIMP
<RikMills> File > Create > Screenshot
<RikMills> I really mourn shutter
<RikMills> It has great annotation/edit options
<crydotsnake-M> Okay. 
<RikMills> gotta go for a while. thanks!
<crydotsnake-M> Okay :).
<crydotsnake-M> No Problem. 
 * crydotsnake-M uploaded an image: Dolphin.png (45KB) < https://kde.modular.im/_matrix/media/v1/download/kde.org/EjNwDHfGWUxlGIyEwnCbgZgW >
 * crydotsnake-M uploaded an image: Firefox.png (431KB) < https://kde.modular.im/_matrix/media/v1/download/kde.org/pLCGXivJPKmbpyUZZuuYMMTu >
<crydotsnake-M> RikMills: Those the first screenshots i've taken with Gimp. I Hope these are okay for the Kubuntu Site.
<IrcsomeBot1> <RikMills> @crydotsnake-M, I think I would prefer the Firefox one to cut off a bit lower, between natural elements on that page, instead on slicing the bottom off those icons?
<crydotsnake-M> You mean the Firefox Start Page ?
<IrcsomeBot1> <RikMills> I meant on that page about here: https://i.imgur.com/oOGlv7d.png
<crydotsnake-M> Ahh you mean i have to Change the Firefox Zoom Size to geht the full Screenshot on the Site !
<crydotsnake-M> * Ahh you mean i have to Change the Firefox Zoom Size to geht the full Screenshot on the Site ?
<IrcsomeBot1> <RikMills> Oh. your screen size must be limiting it. hmmmm
<crydotsnake-M> ?
<IrcsomeBot1> <RikMills> I don't need to zoom to get something like this: https://i.imgur.com/aEvKBKC.png
<crydotsnake-M> Hm. I will Take a new Screenshot.
<IrcsomeBot1> <RikMills> If you are having trouble, I can take care of that one
<IrcsomeBot1> <RikMills> see how it goes
<crydotsnake-M> If thats okay for you. 
<crydotsnake-M> But the Dolphin Screenshot is okay?.
<IrcsomeBot1> <RikMills> I think so. I'll have to try it in place tonight
<IrcsomeBot1> <RikMills> Thank you
<crydotsnake-M> No Problem. I will Take the Other Screenshots
<crydotsnake-M> If thats okay :))
<crydotsnake-M> For you*
<crydotsnake-M> I really want to Help 😄
 * crydotsnake-M uploaded an image: Konversation.png (45KB) < https://kde.modular.im/_matrix/media/v1/download/kde.org/QQLAXxVjpgydfjzcYrBhaULH >
 * crydotsnake-M uploaded an image: VLC.png (32KB) < https://kde.modular.im/_matrix/media/v1/download/kde.org/UcHSvWMsXPtiWiKsJtgUlUKg >
 * crydotsnake-M uploaded an image: Gwenview.png (97KB) < https://kde.modular.im/_matrix/media/v1/download/kde.org/iAWXpxcLHHBSuhQwxbMNBwCx >
 * crydotsnake-M uploaded an image: Okular.png (305KB) < https://kde.modular.im/_matrix/media/v1/download/kde.org/ZKFUPFHSRCIWrdjmNpKBuHzL >
 * crydotsnake-M uploaded an image: Kontact.png (417KB) < https://kde.modular.im/_matrix/media/v1/download/kde.org/rreHGbjFYfkMhplbxBgQYFVG >
<crydotsnake-M> I hope the Screenshots are okay!.
<blaze> some lp builders are really slow
<IrcsomeBot1> <RikMills> @crydotsnake-M, I think the VLC one should show it playing something. Question is, what?
<crydotsnake-M> Hm. I'm not sure
<IrcsomeBot1> <RikMills> @blaze, that is news?
<blaze> nah
<crydotsnake-M> The Problem is, i installed it on my MacBook Air. So i dont have a DVD Drive.
<IrcsomeBot1> <RikMills> will have to ponder that
<crydotsnake-M> Hm.. What could i do?
<crydotsnake-M> But I hope I didn't do anything wrong with the other screenshots!
<IrcsomeBot1> <RikMills> They look good on a brief check
<crydotsnake-M> Okay. If its to big for the site, i can try to change it with GIMP.
<IrcsomeBot1> <Mamarok> @RikMills, how about some free stovk picture? You are not going to play it on the website anyway
<IrcsomeBot1> <Mamarok> stock*
<crydotsnake-M> You mean a Picture from a Movie in the VLC Screenshot?.
<IrcsomeBot1> <RikMills> we have had dragonplayer screenshot showing what looks like a still from a transformer movie since 2012 (ish), so perhaps
<IrcsomeBot1> * RikMills looks for bladerunner dvd
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<crydotsnake-M> Blade Runner is nice :D 
<crydotsnake-M> Hello BluesKaj 
<crydotsnake-M> I Hope the Other Screenshots are Not to big for the Site. 
<BluesKaj> hi crydotsnake-M
<IrcsomeBot1> <RikMills> resizing should be fine. some of that can be done in the post code
<IrcsomeBot1> <RikMills> BluesKaj: crydotsnake-M is a new tester, and also wants to help with other things where possible
<crydotsnake-M> You mean the Screens are okay ?
<BluesKaj> ahh welcome to Kubuntu testing, crydotsnake-M :-)
<IrcsomeBot1> <RikMills> @crydotsnake-M, Maybe. I'll have to upload to the site and see how they look in apage preview
<IrcsomeBot1> <RikMills> can't do that just right now
<crydotsnake-M> Thank you! BluesKaj 
<crydotsnake-M> Okay. Thanks a Lot RikMills !.  I really Hope i could Help a little little Bit ! :))). 
<crydotsnake-M> I Hope i can do more in the Future. 
<IrcsomeBot1> <RikMills> NP. At the moment, we are probably in a slight lull, but it will get more busy as the 19.10 release nears
<crydotsnake-M> Okay :)!
<crydotsnake-M> I'm ready to Help :))
<IrcsomeBot1> * DarinMiller thinks Rik has good taste in movies...
<crydotsnake-M> Okay. 
#kubuntu-devel 2019-08-20
<RikMills> crydotsnake-M: sorry, I didn't manage to get on the website last night. I will try to later today
<crydotsnake-M> No Problem ! 😄 RikMills 
<crydotsnake-M> Thanks !
<IrcsomeBot1> <RikMills> https://twitter.com/kubuntu/status/1163751731294961664
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<RikMills> yakuake 19.08.0 is into Eoan (it has blur config, which people seem obsessed with)
<crydotsnake-M> Cool :))
<RikMills> kdenlive 19.08.0 is also in as, people want the latest on that AWAYS
<RikMills> the rest of apps 19.08 I am holding back, as we won't get more than one bugfix update in time for Eons if we update them all
<RikMills> shipping a .1 bugfix release whne there is a .2 and .3 to come in a distro release is not great
<RikMills> crydotsnake-M: I will get to those screenshots, I promise. I just keep getting backlogged
<RikMills> after feature freeze on Thursday, that should ease somewhat
<crydotsnake-M> Cant wait to see 19.10! :D. Its okay Rik! :)).
<crydotsnake-M>  * Cant wait to see 19.10 and Help Testing on it ! :D. Its okay Rik! :)).
<RikMills> ditto. :)
<crydotsnake-M> For Example i found a bug on 19.10. Who can i Report that?, on Launchpad?.
<RikMills> it depends very much on what the bug is. some might be a KDE bug that requires reporting on their tracker, which we then link a launchpad bug to. Some may be purely a distor issue
<RikMills> *distor
<RikMills> FFS
<RikMills> *distro
<crydotsnake-M> Okay. Anyway, i cant wait to test it! :). Are there big changes for Kubuntu in 19.10?.
<RikMills> Nothing huge. We get new plasma/apps/frameworks. We have always tried to be a fairly conservative implementation of the KDE stack. No HUGE hacks or changes.
<RikMills> we don't provide the near 'vanilla' Neon does, but nor do we go a bit off the wall that some plasma distor can
<crydotsnake-M> Okay. Anyway it sounds nice! :))
<crydotsnake-M>  * Okay. Anyway, i cant wait to Help testing! :). Are there big changes for Kubuntu in 19.10?.
<RikMills> I think keeping Kubuntu going as a flavour for Ubuntu is important. OK, there is Neon (which I also help with), but a great KDE desktop should be available on stock Ubuntu. which i why I help do this
<RikMills> help making that happen is invaluable :)
<crydotsnake-M> I agree! :))
<crydotsnake-M> I would also like to contribute very much there !
<crydotsnake-M> My KDE Shirt is on the way to Germany, so the little first thing is done! 😎
<RikMills> in the next few weeks/months or whatever, we can work out how to do that
<crydotsnake-M> This would be cool! :)
<RikMills> for record, even packaging is not that hard once you get your head round the debian weirdness
<RikMills> my coding skills are ###t, but I can package!
<crydotsnake-M> Okay :o. But it would be very cool, to be a KDE Developer like you are! :).
<RikMills> it is still very weird to hear that I am!
<crydotsnake-M> What do you mean?
<RikMills> I joined this channel in 2016 just trying to help test things. as I was a bit worried about the future of Kubuntu 
<crydotsnake-M> I want to do the same! :). I want to do more things for Kubuntu in the Future!.
<RikMills> now I am a Kubuntu developer and MOTU, and Council member
<RikMills> it sorta snowballed!
<crydotsnake-M> Okay. Would be amazing to be a part of Kubuntu, cuz i really like the Project and also KDE Ofc!.
<RikMills> becoming an official kubuntu member requires sustained contributions, so we can't make that happen too quick. we value very much people who are working towards that though :)
<genii>  /me gets reminded about some email about IRCC elections he should probabl look at
<genii> I might also need more coffee
<crydotsnake-M> I understand that! RikMills :). 
<RikMills> genii: ooooooooooooooh. coffess
<RikMills> *coffee
 * genii slides RikMills a nice strong one
<RikMills> at least I didn't type 'covfefe'
<genii> hah
<crydotsnake-M> Coffee is very important for programmers!.
<RikMills> might have to leave it tonight though, as need the sleep soon :(
<RikMills> that is painful
<crydotsnake-M> i need also sleep.
<RikMills> Kubuntu is to blame for countless lost hrs of sleep on my part, as I want to get things finished :)
<RikMills> labour of love I guess
<crydotsnake-M> I think too! :D
 * RikMills heads off to try to sleep
<crydotsnake-M> Good night! :)
<RikMills> sometimes this doesn't work, and IO end back on in here in an hrs time :P
<crydotsnake-M> :D
<RikMills> but I can try at least :P
<crydotsnake-M> Thats right! :)
#kubuntu-devel 2019-08-21
<crydotsnake-M> RikMills: What is your IDE for Development?. Or are you using Vim?.
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<crydotsnake-M> Hello!
<BluesKaj> crydotsnake-M, o/
<crydotsnake-M> :)
<IrcsomeBot1> <Mamarok> @crydotsnake-M, Caffeine, not necessarily coffee though
<crydotsnake-M> Yes
<crydotsnake-M> Good Evening! :)
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> evening crydotsnake
<crydotsnake-M> :)
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> I heard you're trying to help with the site?
<crydotsnake-M> The Kubuntu Site ?. I Just have taken the new Screenshots for the Feature Tour Page 
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> Was that you working on it? That is the bug that I'd like to work on.
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> https://bugs.launchpad.net/kubuntu-website/+bug/1826279
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1826279 in Kubuntu Website "Update Feature Tour" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<crydotsnake-M> Whoops. I didnt see that! 😅
<crydotsnake-M> I hope i didnt do something wrong.
<crydotsnake-M> Cuz i didnt saw this Launchpad Post.
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> That's fine. If you can send me the screenshots I can update the page.
<crydotsnake-M> Can i post the Screenshots here?
 * crydotsnake-M uploaded an image: Dolphin.png (45KB) < https://kde.modular.im/_matrix/media/v1/download/kde.org/STrXzYUwNYzoBkLmxypYpdER >
 * crydotsnake-M uploaded an image: VLC.png (32KB) < https://kde.modular.im/_matrix/media/v1/download/kde.org/FTzKZtNyBMtuLXlHwNNhijAH >
 * crydotsnake-M uploaded an image: Konversation.png (45KB) < https://kde.modular.im/_matrix/media/v1/download/kde.org/VEykWkQgnTbKyOWWpGvgvsUP >
 * crydotsnake-M uploaded an image: Gwenview.png (97KB) < https://kde.modular.im/_matrix/media/v1/download/kde.org/DMtdlbWrhVBLceklOFaliNMa >
 * crydotsnake-M uploaded an image: Firefox.png (431KB) < https://kde.modular.im/_matrix/media/v1/download/kde.org/vpjvsNiwZRxrlCDiMspBqJyD >
 * crydotsnake-M uploaded an image: Okular.png (305KB) < https://kde.modular.im/_matrix/media/v1/download/kde.org/CRUHapcQDoxrFyifnchKEBTD >
 * crydotsnake-M uploaded an image: Kontact.png (417KB) < https://kde.modular.im/_matrix/media/v1/download/kde.org/FuoImsGsbOjgkbzqhLESxHyY >
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> Thanks!
<crydotsnake-M> I hope everything is okay!. Np!, i always like to help! :)))
<crydotsnake-M>  * I hope everything is okay!. Np!, i always like to help/contribute! :)))
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> Why the new gwenview image?
<crydotsnake-M> I dont know. I was not sure.
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> I have replaced the Kontact and VLC photos so far.
<crydotsnake-M> Okay. It Looks nice! :D
<crydotsnake-M> The others looks not so good?
<crydotsnake-M> I hope i can help more in the Future!. Thanks a lot! :))
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> I've been jumping between tasks at work so I haven't changed the other ones yet.
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> The only one I think I'll change is the KDE Telepathy one.
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> I may be replaced with Konversion or removed altogether
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> Thanks for the work!
<crydotsnake-M> Okay. Thank you!. No problem!, i hope i can Help More in the Feature :)!.
#kubuntu-devel 2019-08-22
<crydotsnake-M> Good  morning :))
<BluesKaj> Hi all
<crydotsnake-M> Hello. 
<crydotsnake-M> Are there any todos for the Kubuntu Website right now ?.
<mparillo> Maybe too late now, but reviewing my draft announcement: https://kubuntu.org/wp-admin/post.php?post=4153&action=edit
<crydotsnake-M> I dont have a Account. 
<mparillo> I think if you are not a Kubuntu member, you may need to be added before you can use your Ubuntu Identity.
<crydotsnake-M> Okay. I dont know.
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> I'm working though the bugs on the site right now.
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> https://bugs.launchpad.net/kubuntu-website
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> I'm almost done with the update to the feature tour.
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> And pushed.
<crydotsnake-M> Cool :))!
<crydotsnake-M> I dont know how i could help on the other 2 bugs 😕
<IrcsomeBot1> <RikMills> Thanks Aaron :)
<RikMills> hmmm. new pkg-kde-tools upload in debian
<crydotsnake-M> Is that good?
<RikMills> it means I need to merge their changes into our version
<crydotsnake-M> Okay. 
<crydotsnake-M> Is that easy?
<RikMills> should be I think
<crydotsnake-M> Okay. 
<RikMills> or it might be if launchpad git wasn't being a PITA
 * RikMills kicks LP
<crydotsnake-M> The Kubuntu Site Looks very Nice now ! :). Okay. I have to See how i can Create a SSH Key for Launchpad.
<RikMills> great :)
<crydotsnake-M> Doesent Work at the Moment, but i think i can fix it..
<crydotsnake-M> Are you using Vim for Develooment or Kate?
<RikMills> neither
<RikMills> I tend to use nano and geany
<crydotsnake-M> Geany is nice ! :)
<RikMills> not very 'kde' but I don't care
<RikMills> meld is also amazingly useful
<crydotsnake-M> Okay. Meld?
<RikMills> https://meldmerge.org/
<crydotsnake-M> Interesting 
<crydotsnake-M> Is the First Testing Beta of Kubuntu 19.10 already Out?
<RikMills> just used that to double check that https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pkg-kde-tools/0.15.30ubuntu1 didn't wipe out any Ubuntu changes we wanted to keep
<RikMills> there is only one beta now
<RikMills> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EoanErmine/ReleaseSchedule
<crydotsnake-M> Okay. So there is not anything to Testing at the Moment ?.
<RikMills> we still have a daily is build: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/daily-live/current/
<blaze> It even has merge mode, hmmm
<RikMills> *daily iso
<RikMills> cyphermox: a beta is basically one of those build given the name 'beta'
<RikMills> so testing those at any point is good help
<crydotsnake-M> Okay. What would be Better. Testing in a VM or on a real Laptop?
<RikMills> either/both
<RikMills> bith have value in different ways
<RikMills> *both
<crydotsnake-M> I only have the VM Option :/
<RikMills> no problem
<RikMills> unless something hardware specific, then a VM is good
<crydotsnake-M> Okay. And what exactly should i Test?
<RikMills> well, there are testcases here: http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/404/builds/198124/testcases
<RikMills> those are what we use when testing a candidate iso for release
<cyphermox> RikMills: sup
<cyphermox> ;)
<crydotsnake-M> Okay. Hello cyphermox !
<RikMills> in therms of wider functionality, then test whatever you like to use
<cyphermox> crydotsnake-M: hello
<crydotsnake-M> Okay. And for example i found Something that is Not working, where i have to Report that?
<RikMills> cyphermox: oh, did I highlight you in error? sorry
<cyphermox> RikMills: it's okay, not the first time, not going to be the last
<cyphermox> I'm just here to mess with you
 * RikMills sees he did
<RikMills> :P
<crydotsnake-M> On the IRC i think 
<RikMills> crydotsnake-M: if you find a bug you can tell us in here. you can also report the bug on launchpad and/or the KDE bugtracker, depending on which is appropriate
<crydotsnake-M> Okay :)!
<crydotsnake-M> I think Testing is the Most importing Thing in the world of Programming :)). And it makes the Software even Better. 
<RikMills> indeed
<RikMills> and there is so much kde software, that the person who packages/uploads cannot possibly test even a decent fraction. so help is invaluable
<crydotsnake-M> I will give my best :)))
<crydotsnake-M> What is the Most used Programming Language for Kubuntu?
<RikMills> Most KDE is c++. python is also quite heavily used
<crydotsnake-M> I dont speak any of those languages :/
<crydotsnake-M> But i want to learn Python maybe.
<crydotsnake-M> Its an interesting Language. 
<crydotsnake-M> RikMills Are you using the Standart Breeze Theme of Kubuntu ?, Or do you have a Favourite Theme?
<RikMills> for apps I use qtcurve with the 'breeze' preset. it is a bit more compact 
<crydotsnake-M> Okay.
<RikMills> for plasma theme, I use mostly breeze but with fully transparent widegets/panels
<crydotsnake-M> Nice!. Its always interesting to see other KDE Desktops :D
<RikMills> https://i.imgur.com/vT4zoH3.jpg
<crydotsnake-M> That looks nice!!
<RikMills> I do like having a top AND bottom panel
<crydotsnake-M> I have it too
 * crydotsnake-M uploaded an image: Screenshot_41.png (1058KB) < https://kde.modular.im/_matrix/media/v1/download/kde.org/yaRJfTbaGDZrgrAKmwCYcGWx >
<crydotsnake-M> You have many Terminals open! :O
<crydotsnake-M>  * You have many Terminal Tabs open! :O
<RikMills> doinf dev stuff, you more or less live in the command line!
<RikMills> *doing
<crydotsnake-M> Yes thats right!
<crydotsnake-M> But damn i like your Blue colors
<crydotsnake-M> On the Desktop.
<crydotsnake-M> The Terminal is like your Best Friend :D
<crydotsnake-M> Btw: Is this the right site to download the Kubuntu 19.10 Iso for testing?: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/daily-live/current/
<RikMills> yep, zsyncing it is best
<crydotsnake-M> Okay :).
<RikMills> that way, aech day or whenver, you can just fetch the diffences, bit the whole iso
<RikMills> *each
<RikMills> urgh. my typing is going wrong
<RikMills> may be due to the beer I just drank ;)
<crydotsnake-M> Why not :D
<mamarley> Trying for the Ballmer Peak? ;)
<RikMills> aim high!
<crydotsnake-M> What do you prefer more for installing software on KDE, Discover, or Muon?
<RikMills> crydotsnake-M: apt
<crydotsnake-M> I use also apt. More than Discover
<RikMills> I only use discover to test it
<crydotsnake-M> Okay.
<crydotsnake-M> How i could open a Folder with Files in Geany.
<crydotsnake-M> I'm not sure, but i think i can also open a folder with files in Kate.
<RikMills> there is a file browser plugin
<crydotsnake-M> Okay. Can i install that directly in Kate?
<crydotsnake-M> Kubuntu 19.10 Installation works on VM! :)
<valorie> can't wait to upgrade!
<crydotsnake-M> Me too.
 * mamarley upgraded about 4 months ago. O.o
<RikMills> lol
<blaze> technically upgrade is still not finished
<RikMills> technically dev release is rolling, so its a constant upgrage
<blaze> something like that, but there's always a gap
<blaze> of stability
<RikMills> its a lot better than it used to be. 
<RikMills> feature freeze is upon us!
<mparillo> Agreed. It has been many years since I had total breakage running the daily images.
<RikMills> a few years ago, Ubuntu generally decided to try to make the dev release as stable as possible. accidents aside, it should be so
<valorie> I'm a tad less adventurous than I used to be when I always ran the latest
<valorie> I have too many jobs I do using my 'puters
<blaze> I remember that identi.ca account notifying about catastrophic consequences of upgrade once in a while
<valorie> identica!
<valorie> rip
<IrcsomeBot1> <myfenris> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/96y9qFHngW/
<IrcsomeBot1> <myfenris> mysql 8 already in the main archive ... any plan plasma rebuild with mysql 8?
#kubuntu-devel 2019-08-23
<IrcsomeBot1> <RikMills> @myfenris, nothing in plasma depends on mysql
<IrcsomeBot1> <myfenris> opss sorry .... i mean akonadi
<IrcsomeBot1> <RikMills> it seems that you can't build against 5.7 any more, so seems we might
<IrcsomeBot1> <myfenris> @RikMills, anyone already take in the milestone?
<IrcsomeBot1> <RikMills> not that I know of
<IrcsomeBot1> <RikMills> 1st thing. see if it even builds!
<IrcsomeBot1> <RikMills> Looks like mysql 8 breaks akonadi
<RikMills> mariadb works
<RikMills> hmmmm
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<RikMills> santa_: akonadi doesn't start with mysql-8.0 that landed in release last night. I think I will switch us to mariadb by default? that works
<RikMills> Opensuse/arch/debian all default to that now
<RikMills> tested an upgrade with an existing database, and it seemed ok
<IrcsomeBot1> <myfenris> @RikMills, i've tried before .. then i rollback to 5.7
<IrcsomeBot1> <myfenris> @RikMills, owh ...
<IrcsomeBot1> <myfenris> if current using mysql 5.7 .. then akonadi change default to mariadb .. is it will auto migrate from mysql to mariadb ? or i need to rebuild akonadi again
<RikMills> it seemed to be able to run with either
<RikMills> new installs would have mariadb. existing ones mysql for now
<IrcsomeBot1> <myfenris> @RikMills, so i need to install mariadb to make it work after upgrading mysql 8?
<RikMills> yes, I couldn't get it to work with mysql-8.0
<IrcsomeBot1> <myfenris> it will auto reindexing kmail into akonadi - mariadb ?
<RikMills> I think so
<IrcsomeBot1> * myfenris let me try
<IrcsomeBot1> <myfenris> okie .. its remove all the 5.7 related :)
<IrcsomeBot1> <myfenris> mariadb cant start :(
<RikMills> it started ok in a Eoan VM
<IrcsomeBot1> <myfenris> Aug 24 01:25:39 X240 systemd[1]: Starting MariaDB 10.3.17 database server... … Aug 24 01:25:40 X240 mysqld[14375]: 2019-08-24  1:25:40 0 [Note] /usr/sbin/mysqld (mysqld 10.3.17-MariaDB-1) starting as process 14375 ... … Aug 24 01:27:09 X240 systemd[1]: mariadb.service: Start operation timed out. Terminating. … Aug 24 01:27:10 X240 systemd[1]: mariadb.service: Failed with result 'timeout'. … Aug 24 01:27:10 X240 systemd
<IrcsomeBot1> Failed to start MariaDB 10.3.17 database server.
<IrcsomeBot1> <myfenris> cant purge mysql else will removed all related packages with mysql
<crydotsnake-M> What is the problem
<IrcsomeBot1> <RikMills> are you using KCI?
<IrcsomeBot1> <myfenris> @RikMills, yups
<IrcsomeBot1> <myfenris> kci stable
<IrcsomeBot1> <RikMills> @myfenris, that has a newer akonadi than eoan, so might need things like an apparmor tweak
<IrcsomeBot1> <myfenris> @RikMills, is it causing the mariadb cant start ?
<IrcsomeBot1> <RikMills> @myfenris, quite probably. Neon had to do an apparmor rule change when akonadi 19.08 landed
<IrcsomeBot1> <myfenris> can advised what should i do ?
<IrcsomeBot1> <myfenris> or reference site that i can follow about the apparmor .. let me search
<IrcsomeBot1> <RikMills> um. seems we have that change from Neon. I will have to investigate more
<IrcsomeBot1> <myfenris> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/THXWcZqWWw/
<IrcsomeBot1> <RikMills> I'll have to set up a KCI VM
<IrcsomeBot1> <myfenris> reinstalling 5.7 also failed to start :(
<IrcsomeBot1> <RikMills> what is the output of 'akonadictl start'
<blaze> usually it helps to delete the index file
<IrcsomeBot1> <myfenris> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/p8Xv3DjNxc/
<IrcsomeBot1> <myfenris> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mariadb-10.1/+bug/1806263
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1806263 in mariadb-10.1 (Ubuntu) "MariaDB 10.1 server won't start when MySQL 5.7 server has been previously installed" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<IrcsomeBot1> <myfenris> is this the one u mention related to apparmor ?
<IrcsomeBot1> <RikMills> that is something else
<IrcsomeBot1> <myfenris> okie sorry
<IrcsomeBot1> <myfenris> @RikMills can u share your /etc/apparmor.d/usr.sbin.mysqld ?
<IrcsomeBot1> <myfenris> @RikMills, 👆🏻
<IrcsomeBot1> <RikMills> https://git.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/+git/akonadi/tree/debian/usr.sbin.mysqld-akonadi?h=kubuntu_eoan_archive
<IrcsomeBot1> <RikMills> I am remaking the VM at the moment. will have to be later
<IrcsomeBot1> <myfenris> it was emptied on my usr.sbin.mysqld
<IrcsomeBot1> <myfenris> apparmor="DENIED" shown on the log
<IrcsomeBot1> <myfenris> i guess its the cause
<IrcsomeBot1> <RikMills> does it work if you put it in complain mode?
<IrcsomeBot1> <myfenris> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/vdc3Cp8wF7/
<IrcsomeBot1> <RikMills> oh, that is usr.sbin.mysqld, not usr.sbin.mysqld-akonadi
<IrcsomeBot1> <myfenris> okie ..
<IrcsomeBot1> <myfenris> just managed to get it work
<IrcsomeBot1> <myfenris> adding :
<IrcsomeBot1> <myfenris> in the apparmor
<IrcsomeBot1> <myfenris> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/4TZ5CgGSST/
<IrcsomeBot1> <myfenris> akonadi server cant start
<IrcsomeBot1> <myfenris> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/8SJZw8hyCD/
<IrcsomeBot1> <RikMills> not good
<IrcsomeBot1> <myfenris> @RikMills, mean ?
<IrcsomeBot1> <RikMills> I don't think that is related to apparmor
<IrcsomeBot1> <myfenris> @RikMills, the akonadi ?
<IrcsomeBot1> <myfenris> i added 1 line in apparmor then mariadb can start
<IrcsomeBot1> <myfenris> but now akonadi still not working ..
<IrcsomeBot1> <myfenris> using mariadb
<IrcsomeBot1> <myfenris> hmmm after restart
<IrcsomeBot1> <myfenris> Aug 24 03:27:05 X240 kernel: [  355.233451] audit: type=1400 audit(1566588425.028:192): apparmor="DENIED" operation="open" profile="/usr/sbin/mysqld" name="/etc/ld.so.cache" pid=19178 comm="mysqld" requested_mask="r" denied_mask="r" fsuid=135 ouid=0 … Aug 24 03:27:05 X240 kernel: [  355.233523] audit: type=1400 audit(1566588425.028:193): apparmor="DENIED" operation="open" profile="/usr/sbin/mysqld"
<IrcsomeBot1> name="/usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/liblz4.so.1.9.1" pid=19178 comm="mysqld" requested_mask="r" denied_mask="r" fsuid=135 ouid=0
<IrcsomeBot1> <myfenris> the line added not working :(
<IrcsomeBot1> <RikMills> sudo apt-get install apparmor-utils
<ejat> apparmor-utils is already the newest version (2.13.2-9ubuntu7)
<IrcsomeBot1> <RikMills> sudo aa-complain /etc/apparmor.d/usr.sbin.mysql-akonadi
<ejat> $ sudo aa-complain /etc/apparmor.d/usr.sbin.mysql-akonadi
<ejat> Profile for /etc/apparmor.d/usr.sbin.mysql-akonadi not found, skipping
<IrcsomeBot1> <RikMills> maybe I mistyped
<ejat> $ sudo aa-complain /etc/apparmor.d/usr.sbin.mysqld-akonadi
<ejat> Setting /etc/apparmor.d/usr.sbin.mysqld-akonadi to complain mode.
<ejat> but now .. my mariadb can't start :( 
<RikMills> wtf?
<IrcsomeBot1> <RikMills> (Photo, 1280x760) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/nTMYRR4S/file_17364.jpg
<IrcsomeBot1> <RikMills> In my Eoan ^^^
<IrcsomeBot1> <RikMills> after switching to mariadb
<ejat> can u share your usr.sbin.mysqld
<ejat> or whats in it 
<IrcsomeBot1> <RikMills> there isn't one, which is correct for mariadb
<ejat> Aug 24 03:42:04 X240 kernel: [ 1254.831902] audit: type=1400 audit(1566589324.606:196): apparmor="DENIED" operation="open" profile="/usr/sbin/mysqld" name="/etc/ld.so.cache" pid=3309 comm="mysqld" requested_mask="r" denied_mask="r" fsuid=135 ouid=0
<ejat> Aug 24 03:42:04 X240 kernel: [ 1254.831949] audit: type=1400 audit(1566589324.606:197): apparmor="DENIED" operation="open" profile="/usr/sbin/mysqld" name="/usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/liblz4.so.1.9.1" pid=3309 comm="mysqld" requested_mask="r" denied_mask="r" fsuid=135 ouid=0
<ejat> when i want to start mariadb 
<IrcsomeBot1> <RikMills> do you have a usr.sbin.mysqld still?
<IrcsomeBot1> <myfenris> @RikMills, removed that 1 line i added ..
<IrcsomeBot1> <RikMills> you should lose the whole profile with mariadb
<ejat> i asked in ubuntu-server .. 
<RikMills> might be an idea. it all just works here for me!!
<ejat> what is it .. 
<crydotsnake-M> I tested the Kubuntu 19.10 Iso Today, and everything was working just fine :)
<RikMills> crydotsnake-M: great. thanks!
<crydotsnake-M> No Problem! :). I just want to help :)))
#kubuntu-devel 2019-08-24
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<crydotsnake-M> hello
<IrcsomeBot1> <RikMills> hi
<crydotsnake-M> Hello Rik! :)
<crydotsnake-M> How many testers we have?.
<IrcsomeBot1> <RikMills> 4 or 5 regular ones I think
<IrcsomeBot1> <RikMills> who are not developers or other team  I mean
<crydotsnake-M> Okay.
<crydotsnake-M> And what i have to do, to be a Tester?. Just contribute?.
<RikMills> yep
<crydotsnake-M> Okay :)
<crydotsnake-M> It is a great feeling, to make software better and better
<mparillo> There is a team, https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-testers but I am not sure what that does.
<crydotsnake-M> I'm already in that Launchpad Group.
<mparillo> Excellent. Does anybody here have authority to add you to the testers factoid?
<RikMills> ubottu: !testers is ,reply> Help is needed in #kubuntu-devel. Please ping RikMills, soee, BluesKaj, lordievader, mamarley, mparillo, wxl, DarinMiller, tsimonq2 for more information.
<RikMills> ubottu: !testers is ,reply> Help is needed in #kubuntu-devel. Please ping RikMills, soee, BluesKaj, lordievader, mamarley, mparillo, wxl, DarinMiller, tsimonq2 for more information.
<RikMills> ubottu: !testers is <reply> Help is needed in #kubuntu-devel. Please ping RikMills, soee, BluesKaj, lordievader, mamarley, mparillo, wxl, DarinMiller, tsimonq2 for more information.
<crydotsnake-M> Cool!
<RikMills> ubottu: !testers-#kubuntu-devel  is <reply> Help is needed in #kubuntu-devel. Please ping RikMills, soee, BluesKaj, lordievader, mamarley, mparillo, wxl, DarinMiller, tsimonq2 for more information.
<crydotsnake-M> I dont know mparillo 
<crydotsnake-M>  * testers factoid ? @_freenode_mparillo:kde.org
<RikMills> mparillo: nope, I don't
<crydotsnake-M> Ah you mean to the !testers command?
<crydotsnake-M>  * Ah you mean to the !testers command :D
<crydotsnake-M> RikMills: Do you think it is importand to have Programming Experience as a tester?
<IrcsomeBot1> <RikMills> no
<BluesKaj> RikMills, ping
<RikMills> ?
<crydotsnake-M> Okay.
<crydotsnake-M> I want to learn Python
<BluesKaj> hehe ok, RikMills what's up?
<crydotsnake-M> Maybe i should read my book about learning Python.
<RikMills> BluesKaj: factiod can't be edited, that is all
<BluesKaj> ok
<crydotsnake-M> Anyway, i'm in the Kubuntu Testers launchpad group, that is a good start i think :)
<santa_> good afternoon everyone
<crydotsnake-M> Hello! :)
<santa_> RikMills: I will have a look @ the akonadi issue whenever I have time
<santa_> this probably needs discussion with upstream, it doesn't seem a good idea to change the underlying database just because we can
<santa_> for now, could you please summarize the problem, it fails to start or what?
<IrcsomeBot1> <RikMills> yes, can't start
<IrcsomeBot1> <RikMills> mysql-5.7 will be removed, so we can't stay with that
<IrcsomeBot1> <RikMills> mysql-8 can't make a new database, or use an existing one
<IrcsomeBot1> <RikMills> mariadb can
<RikMills> santa_: ^
<IrcsomeBot1> <myfenris> rik , how can i reset akonadi
<IrcsomeBot1> <myfenris> managed to get mariadb running ... but using 10.4 from mariadb repo
<IrcsomeBot1> <myfenris> i doesn't know why 10.3.x in archieve failed to start
<RikMills> it starts here :/
<santa_> ok, RikMills and 5.7 is going to be removed ... when?
<IrcsomeBot1> <myfenris> @RikMills, :(
<RikMills> santa_: before eoan release. some of its packages are already taken over by 8 I think
<santa_> and you know that because...
<RikMills> I asked in release
<santa_> ok, and they told you, do you remember the date and hour or do you have the backlog?
<ejat> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/g5Qn3m6dbp/
<RikMills> [20:42] <RikMills> I assume mysql-5.7 is going to be removed completely soon?
<RikMills> [20:43] <vorlon> I can't speak to the timeline on that
<RikMills> [20:43] <vorlon> I expect it would be removed before release
<santa_> so maybe we can ask them to keep it
<santa_> maybe
<RikMills> ejat: well, if you don't mind nuking it, then rm -fr .config/akonadi/ .local/share/akonadi/
<RikMills> santa_: well, we can't build against it any more, as the -dev packages are taken over by v8
<santa_> ok
<RikMills> but I want to be prepared, as I suspect they will want it to go
<ejat> doesnt have .local inside .config/akonadi 
<RikMills> ejat: its not inside there
<RikMills> ejat: rm -fr ~/.config/akonadi/ ~/.local/share/akonadi/
<RikMills> if you prefer
<RikMills> while akonadit is stopped
<RikMills> *akonadi
<blaze> wait
<ejat> owh .. u mean thats 2 folder .. 
<ejat> ok my bad 
<RikMills> blaze: yes?
<blaze> removing ib* files inside akonadi folder should be enough
<santa_> RikMills: ok, so last but not least how I can reproduce the problem? Just starting akonadi in eoan? or something else?
<RikMills> santa_: akonadictl start
<ejat> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/9PKH5nF4Qy/
<IrcsomeBot1> <x_sun> (Photo, 371x354) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/tC2klDZE/file_17372.jpg I mean these two
<RikMills> santa_: once you have installed mysql-client-core-8.0 and mysql-server-core-8.0
<santa_> RikMills: so without them it works?
<RikMills> santa_: it obviously works with 5.7, and it also works if you switch to mariadb equivalents
<RikMills> just not with mysql 8 ones
<RikMills> not even if you completely disable apparmor
<santa_> ok, so I have now a good overview, thank you very much
<IrcsomeBot1> <myfenris> @ejat, 👆🏻
<IrcsomeBot1> <RikMills> @myfenris, I can't recreate that, so not sure how to solve it
<ejat> i need to adduser at the db ? 
<RikMills> I didn't need to here
<blaze> you don't need a standalone setup, just the *-core libraries
<blaze> same as mysql before
<RikMills> indeed
<ejat> yeah .. 
<ejat> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/ZZFsNmc47p/
<ejat> :(
<RikMills> santa_: FYI, akonadi 19.08 also does not work with mysql-8
<RikMills> in case you wondered
<santa_> ok fine
<ejat> https://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/slackware-14/akonadi-and-mariadb-10-2-8-a-4175612895/page3.html
<ejat> wondering why fresh installed working fine 
<ejat> @RikMills your VM not using KCI ? 
<RikMills> nope
<RikMills> using freah eoan install
<RikMills> *fresh
<ejat> okie 
<ejat> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/PmmQwt2W7h/
<ejat> bug 1797643
<ubottu> bug 1797643 in akonadi (Ubuntu) "akonadi fails to start for fresh user/install in Cosmic" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1797643
<ejat> related to apparmor 
<RikMills> yes, that was fixed
<RikMills> I hav no apparmor denials with mariadb
<RikMills> well, not that stop akonadi starting, or that match what you pasted, anyway
<blaze> I've managed to start akonadi against mariadb just now with existing database
<RikMills> blaze: yeah, that is why I was pondering a switch
<ejat> from the bugs seem not fully fixed :( 
<blaze> libqt5sql5-mysql depends on libmysqlclient21 (>= 8.0.11), that's questionable since I only have mariadb now
<IrcsomeBot1> <myfenris> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/SjWddCWmMR/
<IrcsomeBot1> <myfenris> 🤔
<IrcsomeBot1> <myfenris> hmmmm
<IrcsomeBot1> <myfenris> @RikMills given the mysqld-akonadi complain mode
<IrcsomeBot1> <myfenris> works!
<IrcsomeBot1> <myfenris> i should not nuke the akonadi at the 1st place .. but nevermind ..
<IrcsomeBot1> <myfenris> i seldomly used kmail nowdays ..
<IrcsomeBot1> <myfenris> either mailspring @ thunderbird
<IrcsomeBot1> <RikMills> thunderbird FTW
<IrcsomeBot1> <myfenris> @RikMills, 💪🏻
<blaze> is there a need for an upgrade script, nuking the old mysql files?
<IrcsomeBot1> <RikMills> doesn't seem so with mariadb
<blaze> good
<RikMills> that would need to be tested with a disco to eoan upgrade as well though
<RikMills> where akonadi version changes
<IrcsomeBot1> <myfenris> finally my nightmare (can't start mariadb + akonadi) disappear ..
<IrcsomeBot1> <myfenris> 😅
<santa_> RikMills: while I prepare myself to dig into the akonadi issue ... do you have a few minutes to talk about a few easier things?
<RikMills> santa_: ok
<santa_> RikMills: ok, first of all kservice. I have seen you made a patch to fix the autotest issue, the change apparently wasn't pushed to git
<santa_> also, may I try to convince you to use the upstream patch instead?
<santa_> https://build.kde.org/job/Frameworks/job/kservice/job/kf5-qt5%20SUSEQt5.12/
<santa_> I think build #43 fixed the issue in question
<santa_> https://build.kde.org/job/Frameworks/job/kservice/job/kf5-qt5%20SUSEQt5.12/43/
<RikMills> 404 on that link
<santa_> wat
<santa_> it works here
<RikMills> did 2nd time here
<santa_> ok
<santa_> the second one is the build #43
<santa_> if you click on changes -> cgit that would bring you this:
<santa_> https://cgit.kde.org/kservice.git/commit/?id=f5b0223325c72d4d29d6f7e9e1355455355d3981
<santa_> which is, I believe, the upstream patch to solve the problem
<RikMills> I looks at that. it is already in 5.61
<RikMills> *looked
<santa_> also just FTR with or without it, it doesn't seem to fail in my test build servers
<santa_> * without it
<santa_> I haven't tested with it
<RikMills> it didn't fail either when I tres in lxd autopkgtest. but it failed on ubuntu infra
<RikMills> *tried in
<santa_> yeah, I guessed that must be one of these complicated corner cases
<RikMills> yeah
 * RikMills pushed changes
<santa_> thanks, whenever you have time please consider the upstream patch. move to the next issue [y/n]?
<RikMills> santa_: I can't consider the upstream patch, as it was included in the 5.61 tar
<RikMills> which is why I gave up at that point
<santa_> oh, sorry, ok I misunderstood
<RikMills> I though it looked an obvious fix, and I missed the date
<RikMills> then was quite suprised to fix it already in the tar
<RikMills> *to find it
<santa_> so the only actual issue was pushing the thing to git which you already solved
<santa_> so, move to the next issue [y/n]?
<RikMills> y
<santa_> ok, kirigami-gallery
<santa_> this doesn't exist in our git repos so it was triggering a bug in git-clone-all which is fixed in the master branch
<santa_> in addition to that ... maybe we should package it?
<RikMills> it has been started in debian by sgclark 
<santa_> yes, I know it's an example program, but still it would nice have
<santa_> yeah, I was about to say that, apparently we already have some packaging available
<RikMills> if debian don't get to an upload then we can do it I guess
<santa_> I mean it's part of apps and seems better to upload it than adding it to the skip list
<RikMills> I'll see if scarlett has any ETA
<santa_> regarding example/demo programs it's nice to have them
<RikMills> yep
<santa_> for instance some time ago I did a talk @ university about Qt and it was nice to have the qt example/demo programs packaged
<santa_> "look how awesome Qt is"
<santa_> and well I already said all I wanted to say about kirigami-gallery, so move to the next one [y/n]?
<RikMills> apparently in ftpmasters new queue
<RikMills> given how they ignore low priority stuffm maybe we should get on it
<santa_> when it comes to debian's mighty NEW queue, you can safely assume that things there might take from weeks to months to be processed
<santa_> needless to say I used to work for debian, so I know how "wonderful" is that
<santa_> anyway, move to the next topic [y/n]?
<RikMills> lets take a look at the packaging in the next week or so. see what we think
<RikMills> y
<santa_> ok
<santa_> last time I tried an initial build of apps 19.08 they were a few things broken
<santa_> i.e. the source package doesn't build
<santa_> is everything pushed to git?
<santa_> if yes, may I fix things?
<RikMills> there where some respins IIRC
<santa_> ok
<santa_> also regarding the branch naming 'kubuntu_fseries_staging'...
<santa_> maybe it would be better to use 'kubuntu_eoan_backports'?
<RikMills> might be
<santa_> so this way we won't have a branch which would have to be 'renamed' in a couple of months
<santa_> not a big tragedy, but it seems to me the 'kubuntu_eoan_backports' naming would be the path of least resistance
<RikMills> I think the only build fail I had in the end was cantor, and that was only because new julia FTBFS in proposed on some arches
<RikMills> let me ponder
<santa_> I had some packages failing with "do-all gbp-tritemio" because some patches were already applied upstream
<santa_> specifically those which I added for 19.04.3 to fix build failures
<santa_> and I think I also had a couple of extra failures or so
<santa_> I will give you an updated list once I get my git clones ready again
<santa_> (I'm cloning everything in the other server)
<RikMills> ok, going through and doing a fresh ppa rebuild is probably in order. as well as that
<santa_> The command failed to execute in the following directories:
<santa_> akonadi-import-wizard/ (exit status = 1)
<santa_> cantor/ (exit status = 1)
<santa_> kate/ (exit status = 1)
<santa_> kmail/ (exit status = 1)
<santa_> kpat/ (exit status = 1)
<santa_> minuet/ (exit status = 1)
<santa_> palapeli/ (exit status = 1)
<santa_> s
<santa_> RikMills: ↑ I think all of them are the missing headers patches we had to add for 19.04, are you sure you pushed all you changes to git?
<santa_> s/you/your/
#kubuntu-devel 2019-08-25
<blaze[m]> Strangely enough Akonadi has better support of mariadb. It works faster, at least for me
<RikMills> santa_: the ppa builds of 19.08 were before those changes, so they probably do need a rebuild with the patches dropped now
<RikMills> blaze[m]: not surprised. I think many of the PIM devs are from (or use) distros that use mariadb by default
<BluesKaj> hey folks
<crydotsnake-M> Good morning :)
<BluesKaj> 'Morning crydotsnake-M
<RikMills> afternoon
<RikMills> santa_: fixes pushed
<RikMills> I hope
<santa_> RikMills: thank you, retrying sources build...
<santa_> RikMills: sources built successfully. the kipi-plugins git repository is missing, you might want to copy it from debian/neon
#kubuntu-devel 2020-08-17
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<vip> Hi
#kubuntu-devel 2020-08-18
<BluesKaj> Hi all
#kubuntu-devel 2020-08-19
<mparillo> Got a warning on today's upgrade to GG:
<mparillo> Setting up usb-creator-kde (0.3.8) ...
<mparillo> /usr/lib/python3/dist-packages/usbcreator/frontends/kde/frontend.py:140: SyntaxWarning: "is not" with a literal. Did you mean "!="?
<mparillo>   if self.__img is not '':
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
#kubuntu-devel 2020-08-20
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
#kubuntu-devel 2020-08-21
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<valorie> reminder to everyone that there is a meeting in 2 hours for all the ubuntu flavors in our BBB
#kubuntu-devel 2020-08-22
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<valorie> RikMills: do you know why we don't have an upgrade testcase in http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/413/builds/219399/testcases
<RikMills> I don't, but an upgrade tes case linked to a ISO milestone build makes zero sense anyway. You cannot upgrade using an ISO, and the milestone cases are for problems with a specific ISO build, not a general case AFAIK
<RikMills> there is http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/413/builds/219367/testcases
<valorie> oh of course
<valorie> thank you
<valorie> I don't recall seeing an upgrade testcase for Kubuntu for a long time, though
<valorie> around the time of Beta I suppose it makes sense?
#kubuntu-devel 2020-08-23
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> @Sick_Rimmit The polls are still wrong. They were set up under the Kubuntu Council team, meaning only KC members will be able to vote
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> They should be set up under the Kubuntu Members team, so all members can vote
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> sent that to the lists ^
